#ubuntu-de 2011-01-03
<seann> weiß jemand was ich noch installieren muss, damit mir kaffeine ein dvb-t bild anzeigt
<seann> sender kann ich auswählen, nur es wird kein bild angezeigt
<benutzername> hi leute. ich habe ein besonders leistungsschwaches subnotebook mit einem 1,1 ghz cpu. das gerät hat so ziemlich 0 leistung. nun würde ich gerne ein linux drauf installieren was flüssig und schnell läuft. gibt es da eine passende ubuntu variante?
<russell11> benutzername: schau dir mal lubuntu an
<russell11> ist zwar kein offizielles derivat, aber sehr gut für langsame computer
<benutzername> habe ich schon. es läuft nicht sehr gut. bzw nicht viel besser als mit gnome. außerdem würde ich mich sehrfür etwas offizielles interessieren da der support besser ist
<benutzername> ist xubuntu nicht auch ressourcenschonender?
<russell11> benutzername: also xubuntu ist sicher weniger ressourcenschonend als lubuntu, aber sonst schau mal hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Linux-Distributionen#Distributionen_mit_minimaler_Hardwareanforderung
<shetlandpony> russell11's url: http://tinyurl.com/bqwfsk | Liste von Linux-Distributionen – Wikipedia
<benutzername> danke dir werde ich mal durchforsten. gibt es da etwas was du evtl schon ausprobiert hast bzw empfehlen kannst?
<russell11> benutzername: ich benutze momentan lubuntu auf nem laptop, von den andern hab ich noch nichts ausprobiert
<benutzername> alles klar danke dir
<benutzername> dürfte ich vielleicht noch wissen was für einen prozessor dein notebook hat?
<russell11> benutzername: Intel Pentium 4-M 1,6 GHz
<userR> hi. ich suche ein progarmm mit dem ich eine webseite komplett offline verfügbar machen kann. wollte noch anfügen dass es sich um wikibooks.org handelt. gibt es so etwas in den ubuntu quellen?
<Guschtel> userR: wget
<erio> hast du schonmal wget probiert?
<userR> ich kenne wget aber kann ich mit wget eine komplette internetseite herunterladen?
<Guschtel> ja
<Guschtel> alles was öffentlich zugänglich ist
<userR> wow wusste gar nicht das dass programm so mächtig ist
<Guschtel> userR: man wget => -r, -m usw
<userR> dankeschön
<erio> probleme kann es nur geben wenn es dynamisch seiten sind....
<userR> könnte man denn mit wget wikipedia.de herunterladen?
<Guschtel> ja, da nimmt man am besten den fertigen dump und läd den mit wikipedia :D
<Guschtel> s/wikipedia/wget/
<shetlandpony> guschtel meant: ja, da nimmt man am besten den fertigen dump und läd den mit wget :D
<userR> ich wollte wikibooks.org herunterladen
<userR> ist glaube ich aus dem gleichen hause
<userR> hm :) verweigern mir den zugriff über wget. von wegen roboter :)
<joschi> userR: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Help:Database_download
<joschi> hat allerdings nichts mit ubuntu zu tun...
<sash_> userR: desweiteren kann man mit wget auch den useragent setzen
<userR> ich danke euch
<kraut> moin
<derLars> Moin
<erio> Moin Moin
<derLars> ich kann nicht auf eine smb Freigabe zugreifen. Den Dienst habe ich auf dem entsprechenden Rechner schon neu gestartet. Ich komme im Dolphin bis zur Anzeige der Arbeitsgruppe, der Rechnername des smb servers wird aber nicht angezeigt. pingen kann ich den smb auch
<derLars> was kann ich tun?
<erio> was spricht das log auf dem server?
<derLars> erio: mom
<derLars> [2011/01/03 10:45:49,  0] smbd/server.c:457(smbd_open_one_socket)                                                                                                                   
<derLars>   smbd_open_once_socket: open_socket_in: Die Adresse wird bereits verwendet
<Varakh> da ist die antwort :D
<derLars> Varakh: ich habe den dienst noch mal mit stop und start angefasst, und ausser mir kann da keiner drin sein
<bekks> lsof -i benutzen
<bekks> und ps aux
<erio> smbstatus währe auch noch eine Idee
<bekks> Un im Log steht garantiert noch mehr als die beiden Zeilen.
<derLars> ich habe den server mal: restart
<bekks> Sagtest Du bereits, ist aber eine recht nutzlose Information.
<derLars> smbd      4156    root   22u  IPv6   9693      0t0  TCP *:microsoft-ds (LISTEN)
<derLars> smbd      4156    root   23u  IPv6   9695      0t0  TCP *:netbios-ssn (LISTEN)
<JSeann> moin
<JSeann> ich habe eine ati x1400, wenn ich catalyst(amdcccle) starten möchte wird mir gesagt, dass nicht der richtige treiber installiert ist
<bekks> Und welcher Treiber ist installiert?
<JSeann> bis ubuntu 9.10 wurde mir immer noch ein ati treiber unter "zusätzliche treiber" angezeigt, was nun unter ubuntu 10.10 nicht mehr der fall ist
<JSeann> bekks, naja, ich habe mir mal eine xorg.conf erstellen lassen vom system, dort steht radeon drin
<brot> JSeann: vergiss das amdccle
<Ubunux> weil diese Karte imho  nicht mehr vom fglrx unterstützt wird
<JSeann> hmm
<brot> deine grafikkarte ist laut hersteller zu alt, deswegen gibts auch keinen zusätzlichen treiber mehr
<bekks> JSeann: Das hat meine Frage nun gar nicht beantwortet :)
<brot> also auch kein amdccle
<bekks> JSeann: Welchen Treiber verwendest Du?
<Wedelwolf> Hi! Weiss jemand ob Ubuntu auch auf einem WiBrain sauber läuft?
<bekks> Was ist ein WiBrain?
<JSeann> bekks, hier mal meine xorg.conf http://nopaste.byte-welt.net/view.php
<Wedelwolf> bekks ein minicomputer mit touchscreen/touchpad/tastatur 
<Wedelwolf> http://www.quendor.org/wp-content/uploads/images/wibrain.jpg
<bekks> JSeann: Schau Dir mal deinen Link an.
<JSeann> brot, wenn meine karte zu alt ist, wie kann ich dann die ganzen einstellungen machen, sodass ich auch stromspare
<apollo13> Wedelwolf: nunja ich würde schaun für welchen kernel http://code.google.com/p/wibrain-b1l/downloads/list geht und dann halt ne entsprechende version versuchen
<JSeann> bekks, http://nopaste.byte-welt.net/view.php?id=683
<JSeann> entschuldige
<brot> JSeann: soweit ich weiss über ein paar variabeln in proc. aber das kannst du dann auf google in erfahrung bringen.
<apollo13> wobei das schaut seit 2 jahren tod aus
<bekks> JSeann: Welchen Treiber verwendest du?
<Wedelwolf> apollo13 vorallem siehts nich einfach aus o___o Es wär eh nur für n Freund
<JSeann> bekks, wo kann ich das nachschauen, weil ich habe keinen manuell installiert
<bekks> JSeann: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bekks> JSeann: Irgendein Treiber muss installiert sein, sonst würdest du nichts sehen.
<JSeann> bekks, ist mir schon klar, aber ich weiß nur nicht welche
<JSeann> r
<Ubunux> JSeann: lsmod | grep radeon
<Henso> hallo leute, frohes neues erstmal. ich mach gerade ein backup mit rsync und er zeigt mir häufig failed: operation not permitted an. was bedeutet dies?
<bekks> Lass es mal übersetzen. :)
<Ubunux> Henso: Du hast nicht die nötigen Rechte
<Henso> Ubunux: kann ich die rechte irgendwie bekomme?
<Ubunux> Henso:  klar, schon mal was von sudo gehört? was genau willst Du eigewntlich sichern?
<Henso> meinen kompletten home ordner. sudo hab ich benutzt
<bekks> Bei welchen Verzeichnissen werden denn die Fehler produziert?
<Henso> sudo rsync -avu --exclude=filme/ /home/.../ /media/BACKUP/BackUp/.../
<Henso> bekks: bei den bildern
<Henso> und dokumenten
<bekks> Dann prüf dort die Rechte, anstatt die Holzhammermethode zu benutzen.
<JSeann> bekks, hier mal meine log http://nopaste.byte-welt.net/view.php?id=684
<Henso> bekks: wie prüfe ich die rechte?
<bekks> mit ls -l
<Henso> bekks: ok da zeigt er mir jetzt 448 dinge an?! was mache ich damit?
<bekks> LEsen was da steht.
<bekks> Zugriffsrechte prüfen.
<Henso> bekks: das check ich jetzt irgendwie nich?
<bekks> Du bekommst Fehler wegen fehlenden Zugruffsrechten. Dann prüf die Zugriffsrechte der Dinge, die diese Fehler verursachen?
<Henso> bekks: ja mit ls -l?!
<bekks> Ja.
<Henso> bekks: gut jetzt steht da was fehler verursacht und was mach ich jetzt damit?
<bekks> Und was genau (welche fehlenden Rechte?) verursachen den Fehler?
<Henso> bekks: eigentlich aus jeden home ordner etwas
<bekks> Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<bekks> Du musst schon hingucken, welche Rechte da fehlen, als das der User das darf, was Du da vorhast.
<Henso> bekks: ich bin der einzige user o.O?
<bekks> ...
<bekks> Ja und?
<bekks> Das heisst doch nicht, dass du alles darfst?
<Henso> bekks: ja ok. nur wie bekomm ich die rechte?
<flor> gutes neues jahr! wie ändere ich das logo, das während des bootens angezeigt wird? im moment habe ich "ubuntu" mit den vier blinkenden punkten drunter.
<bekks> Henso: Erstmal musst du wissen WELCHE Rechte da fehlen. Hingucken.
<bekks> ,Zugriffsrechte? Henso 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss nichts ueber Zugriffsrechte, ich assoziiere aber Shell chmod damit
<bekks> ,Dateiberechtigungen? Henso 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber Dateiberechtigungen
<bekks> Böses Pferd.
<JSeann> brot, hat das einen sinn, dass ältere karten nicht mehr unterstützt werden ?
<Henso> bekks: bei chmod guck ich gerade schon
<bekks> Henso: Das sollst du nicht gucken.
<Henso> bekks: verdammt :P
<bekks> Henso: Du sollst bei ls -l gucken WELCHE Rechte da fehlen.
<brot> JSeann: wenn du die entwickler zahlen musst, dass sie die treiber für die alten sachen (mit denen mein kein geld mehr verdient wird) anpassen, denkst du schon drüber nach welche karten man alles supported.
<Henso> bekks: drwxr-xr-x 14 johannes johannes   4096 2010-11-29 10:27 Bilder z.b.
<brot> ausserdem gibts ja sehr gute opensource treiber für die reihe, und fglrx ist eh nicht so der hit ;)
<erio> vielleicht erstmal einen touch probieren?
<Henso> bekks: drwxr-xr-x is das das recht?
<bekks> Henso: Und nun den genauen Fehler bzgl. "Bilder/" nopasten. Den GENAUEN Fehler.
<bekks> Nein, das ist kein Recht, sondern eine Auflistung aller Rechte.
<JSeann> brot also kann ich amdcccle wieder deinstallieren?
<bekks> JSeann: Ja.
<brot> JSeann: what bekks said ;)
<Henso> bekks: wie bekomm ich denn den genauen fehler raus?
<bekks> Hingucken?
<bekks> Du redest davon, dass du Fehler bekommst - und weisst nicht mal welche?
<Henso> bekks: doch aber das sind viel zu viele
<bekks> Dann nimm Dir EINEN heraus und PRÜF WARUM der auftritt.
<bekks> Was machen wir hier denn die ganze Zeit bitte?
<Henso> bekks: :S ich weiß doch gar nicht wie ich das prüfe
<JSeann> hmm, nun geht kein compiz mehr
<bekks> Mit ls -l, immer noch.
<bekks> Hingucken und gucken, welche Rechte das Ding, das angemeckert wird hat.
<JSeann> als ich ubuntu frisch installiert hatte, ging compiz
<bekks> JSeann: Und dann hast Du was getan, bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<JSeann> bekks, hmm, eigentlich nur catalyst installiert
<Henso> bekks: ja es hat als gruppe nur lesen
<JSeann> welches ich grad wieder deinstalliert habe
<Henso> bekks: und der eigentümer darf lesen und schreiben
<bekks> Henso: Wenn es dem User gehört spielt das keine Rolle.
<Henso> bekks: gut und wie bekomm ich jetzt mein user recht?
<bekks> Wozu willst Du das haben? Das brauchst du zum LESEN (was rsync -avu tut) doch überhaupt nicht.
<bekks> Was ist der EXAKTE Fehler?
<bekks> Ich frag schon zum dritten Mal danach.
<Henso> bekks: ja und sag zum 5. x das ich nich verstehe wie ich da vor gehe.
<bekks> Ok, wenn du mir nicht mal die Fehlermeldung geben kannst/willst, bin ich raus aus dem Ticket.
<erio> Henso: Du brauchst das recht zum lesen von der Quelle (z.B. /home/$USER) und das recht zum schreiben auf dem Ziel (z.B. /backup)
<bekks> EOS meinerseits.
<erio> Henso:  schreibrecht test touch /backup/test
<bekks> erio: Wir kennen ja nicht mal den Fehler, trotz mehrfacher Nachfragen.
<erio> Henso: Lese test cat /home/$USER/.profile
<erio> bekks: ja schon klar aber solange er nicht versteht was er macht ...
<bekks> Eine Fehlermeldung abzuliefern sollte auch ohne Verständnis der Zusammenhänge drin sein.
<erio> bekks: da gebe ich dir recht wen er die Meldung als Fehlermeldung erkennt (von wo sie anfängt bis zum abbruch
<derLars> ich habe nun mal mein XP angestartet, da lief smb ohne Probs. Dann unter kubuntu nicht nach dem host gesucht, sondern nach der IP, und zack es ging, woran liegt das denn?
<bekks> derLars: Namensauflösung für SMB im Eimer.
<bekks> Nennt man Winbind und braucht kein Mensch.
<erio> Henso: alles klar?
<erio> Henso: gehe schrittweise vor bei der Fehlersuche
<Henso> erio: ich versuch es
<erio> Henso: 1. was will ich überhaupt
<derLars> bekks: ok
<erio> Henso: schicke doch mal die ausgabe deines rsyncs
<Henso> erio: ich schicke mal einen teil, mom
<erio> Henso: bitte astebin oder sowas
<erio> pastbin
<Henso> erio: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/313625/
<erio> mom
<bekks> Und WAS genau bringt Dich dabei auf die Idee, in der QUELLE nach dem Fehler zu suchen?
<bekks> Da steht doch haarklein, das das ZIEL das Problem hat.
<erio> bekks: Ja - aber ich hatte mir das erst jetzt angeschaut..
<bekks> erio: Dich meine ich ja nicht ;)
<erio> ok - sorry
<erio> interesannt währe ein df -h oder mount
<Henso> erio: ok ehm steht chgrp für die gruppen rechte?
<erio> Ja
<bekks> ls -lha /media/Backup/bla/Zeug.
<erio> gibt zwei möglichkeiten:
<bekks> Zugriffsrechte im Ziel prüfen.
<Henso> erio: kann ich dann nicht bei gruppe statt "root" den "mein Name"
<erio> das ziel fs kann das nicht oder du hast die rechte nicht.
<bekks> Es gibt nur genau eine Möglichkeit. Die Zugriffsrechte im Zielpfad stimmen nicht, weil der User keine Schreibrechte hat?
<erio> bekks: sicher? was wenn er versucht auf ein fat zu syncen...
<Henso> erio: is fat
<bekks> LOOL
<erio> bingo
<erio> sag ich doch er versteht es nicht...
<Henso> erio: ja?
<bekks> Ok, vergiss es, das ist keine brauchbare Sicherung, weil FAT keinerlei Dateiberechtigungen abbilden _kann_.
<bekks> Du kannst nicht auf FAT sichern.
<Henso> bekks: ging doch damals, sonst hätte ich ja keine sicherung die ich nur aktualisieren möchte?!
<bekks> Ging noch nie.
<erio> Henso: rsync versucht auf dem Ziel Filesystem die rechte so zu setzen das es wie auf der Quelle ist und schafft das nicht
<erio> Henso:  das ist dein Problem...
<bekks> Kopieren geht, Rechte setzen geht nicht. Damit ist das eine Sicherung für die Tonne.
<Henso> bekks: :S na super
<erio> Henso: zwei möglichkeiten:
<erio> Henso: tar oder anderes FS
<bekks> Alles ausser FAT und NTFS :P
<erio> bekks: sprich was vernünftiges ;-)
<Henso> erio: tar versuch ich dann später, ich muss nun erst kurz weg, ich danke euch für die hilfe :)
<erio> nop
<michaelmmm> Moin Moin, kann mir jemand helfen, ich wollte gerade mein pidgin updaten und bekomme folgenden Fehler: dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/pidgin-data_1%3a2.7.9-1ubuntu0+pidgin1.10.10_all.deb (--unpack):  Versuche, »/usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/protocols/16/facebook.png« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket pidgin-facebookchat 1.67.1-1 ist dpkg-deb: Unterprozess einfügen mit Signal (Datenübergabe unterbr
<bekks> ,nopaste? michaelmmm 
<shetlandpony> michaelmmm: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<michaelmmm> pardon, wusste die url nimmer ^^   http://paste.pocoo.org/show/313627/
<bekks> michaelmmm: Steht im Topic. :P
<michaelmmm> ah mist, doppeltes pardon lesen sollte man können ^^
<bekks> aptitude remove pidgin-facebookchat
<bekks> ODER sich beim Paketmaintainer des PPA beschweren.
<michaelmmm> merci, ich versuche mal variante 1
<Trasherk> Kennt jemand eine Cloud Lösung, wo ich meine Firefox Bookmarks, Files, Kalender, Kontakte usw. sharen kann?
<Trasherk> Externer Server steht mir zur Verfügung
<apollo13> Trasherk: ubuntu one :þ
<TheInfinity> Trasherk: google
<apollo13> TheInfinity: google scheitert aber bei files würd ich sagen
<TheInfinity> Trasherk: ansonsten - einzeln hinterherbasteln. gibt für alles was du erwähnt hast einzelne programme / plugins / etc
<Trasherk> TheInfinity, kennst du zufällig eyeOS ?
<Trasherk> http://clouduser.org/2010/02/04/eyeos-installation-demo-und-erste-schritte/
<TheInfinity> Trasherk: nein. :)
<apollo13> yikes, mit sowas kann man doch nicht arbeiten
<Trasherk> ist ubuntu one sowas in der Richtung wie dropbox?
<TheInfinity> Trasherk: mehr. :)
<apollo13> jein dropbox ist nur für dateien, ubuntuone kann firefox bookmarks, evolution contacts etc syncnen
<coldjack> hallo ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe ein Dolby Digitales System 5.1 an mein Rechner angeschlossen ubuntu 10.04 jetzt hab ich in den soundeinstellungen das profil analog surround 5.1 eingestellt
<coldjack> aber ich muss erst immer auf ein anders profil umswitschen und dann wieder auf analog surround 5.1 damit mein subwoofer den bass spielt, kann ich das irgendwie ändern?
<flor> guten tag, wie kann ich das bootsplash verändern oder ausschalten? wenn ich usplash über die paketverwaltung installieren will, sollen eine große reihe von paketen deinstalliert werden.
<rumpe1> flor, z.B. GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nosplash"  in /etc/default/grub und danach update-grub
<flor> rumpe1, zum ausschalten?
<Trasherk> apollo13, TheInfinity : ubuntu one ist recht cool, problem nur das ich nicht möchte das meine Daten irgendwo Fremd rumliegen wo ich keine höhere Gewalt drauf hab ;D
<rumpe1> flor, no splash eben
<flor> rumpe1, probiere ich mal aus, mom
<erio> Trasherk: was willst du dann mit der Cloud?
<bekks> Eine Single-Node-Cloud aufsetzen :)
<erio> lol
<flor> rumpe1, ist /etc/default/grub eine datei oder ein verzeichnis?
<rumpe1> flor, datei
<Trasherk> Single-Node-Cloud klingt gut, ich will von jemand Rechner meine Daten haben
<flor> rumpe1, die gibts bei mir nicht
<bekks> Trasherk: Dein Satz kein Sinn.
<rumpe1> flor, welche ubuntu-version?
<Trasherk> bekks, wieso das den?
<bekks> Trasherk: Lies ihn mal selbst.
<flor> rumpe1, 10.10
<erio> Trasherk: ??? Du willst einen WEBDAV?
<flor> rumpe1, maverick soundso
<rumpe1> flor, die datei ist da default vorhanden ... außer du benutzt immer noch grub 0.97
<Trasherk> ohh stimmt
<Trasherk> naja WebDAV kann nur mit Datein Arbeiten eigentlich genau das gleich wie Dropbox außer das man an seinen eigenen Server sharen kann
<Trasherk> ich merke gerade die Anwendung die ich haben möcht gibt es noch net
<erio> Trasherk: Ja - richtig mache ich so
<flor> rumpe1, yep, this is the case, ich benutze noch grub 0.97. 
<bekks> flor: ersetze die option "splash" durch "nosplash".
<flor> wie komme ich im terminal aus man pages wieder raus? esc, strg-d, strg-x klappen nicht.
<flor> bekks, wo denn?
<bekks> q
<bekks>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bekks> ,grub? flor 
<shetlandpony> flor, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<flor> bekks, danke.
<flor> bekks, da steht etwas wie "ro quiet splash". muss ich "quiet splash" oder "splash" durch "nosplash" ersetzen?
<bekks> Was hab ich denn vorhin geschrieben?
<flor> bekks, sorry, dachte dass "quiet splash" vielleicht zusammen gehört.
<bekks> 0103 124551 < bekks> flor: ersetze die option "splash" durch "nosplash".
<flor> bekks, mom, ich starte neu..
<simon_ftw> hallo, ich habe hier eine eps-datei, die ich dringend bearbeiten muss. allerdings wird sie beim öffnen mit inkscape immer seitlichabgeschnitten. hat jemand einen tipp für mich?
<Guschtel> simon_ftw: vorher eps2eps drüber?
<flor> bekks, das hat geklappt, vielen dank! wo finde ich infos zu den einzelnen optionen?
<flor> rumpe1, auch dir vielen dank!
<CAiRO__> Hi
<coldjack> kann mir vllt noch jemand weiterhelfen?
<CAiRO__> welche isdn-karte könnt ihr für den fax-empfang bzw. -versand empfehlen für ubuntu 10.04? bei avm scheint es ja keinen support mehr für die fritz-karte zu geben
<simon_ftw> @Guschtel: hat nichts geholfen
<coldjack> ich bekomme aus meinem subwoofer eher einen ton als einen bass
<coldjack> was ist da bei mir falsch konfiguriert? 
<coldjack> ich nutze pulse audio
<rumpe1> flor, immer gerne :)
<ring0> hi, ich habe mal fsck über eine meiner datenfestplatten laufen lassen. dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der fragmentierungsgrad gemäß fsck bei 54% liegt, was mir recht hoch erscheint. meine anderen festplatten weisen nur 20% auf. sollte ich eventuell mal shake oder ähnliches drüber laufen lassen oder würdet ihr das einfach ignorieren?
<rumpe1> ring0, macht sich das irgendwie negativ bemerkbar?
<rumpe1> dateisystem und art des datenträgers wär vielleicht noch interessant...
<ring0> ext4, sata2, samsung
<ring0> ja, es scheint subjektiv so, als würden kopier und schreibvorgänge länger dauern, als auf den anderen festplatten
<flor> ciao zusammen, schöne tage!
<rumpe1> ring0, das muß ja nicht an der fragmentierung hängen... wenns dich beruhigt, kannst ja mal defragmentieren, aber notwendig ist es, denke ich, nicht.
<sdx23> ring0: Wieviel freier Platz, prozentual?
<ring0> rumpe1, wie würdest du defragmentieren? gibt ja die möglichkeit per skript (defrag oder shake) oder einfaches hin- und herkopieren
<ring0> sdx23, 2,8gb von 463gb sind noch frei
<rumpe1> ring0, wenns geht wohl auf einen anderen datenträger kopieren, formatieren, zurückkopieren... macht aber nicht viel sinn, wenn der dann wieder knackenvoll ist und oft zeugs rumkopiert wird
<rumpe1> ring0, daran wirds wohl liegen ^^
<Guschtel> simon_ftw: bounding-box neu festlegen. du kannst auch in inkscape mit ctrl+a alles auswählen und in eine neue datei kopieren
<sdx23> ja, etwas wenig. mal sehen, dass man mindestens um die 5% besser 10% frei hat, dann sollte das weniger Probleme bereiten.
<simon_ftw> fürs Protokoll: es ging nun, nachdem ich es mit epspdf konvertiert habe und dann geöffnet habe
<ring0> rumpe1, sdx23, hm, also schon wieder ne neue festplatte kaufen :)
<rumpe1> ring0, wenn die so voll ist... brauchste eh für backup :>
<ring0> von dem kram der da drauf ist, mach ich kein backup. von root und home schon ;)
<rumpe1> ring0, dann klingts auch nicht so, als daß die performanceeinbußen durch fragmentierung eine rolle spielen würden
<simon_ftw> @Guschtel: ich kann beim öffnen auswählen: Beschneiden zu Medienrahmen/Maskenrahmen/Objektrahmen ... ist es das?
<Guschtel> uh, lokalisiert. möglich. lass das mal weg
<Guschtel> Objektrahmen, wenn es ne mehrfachauswahl ist
<ring0> rumpe1, naja, nur weil auf der partition nicht root oder home liegen, heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass die festplatte einschlafen darf. aber das wohl mehr ot. dank dir
<rumpe1> ring0, jo... wird ot ... im endeffekt mußt du eben selbst beurteilen, wie wichtig dir das ist.
<simon_ftw> deaktiviert ist standard, habe alle 5 möglichkeiten probiert, keine unterschiede
<Henso> erio: da bin ich wieder, mit tar kann ich also auf fat packen?
<simon_ftw> kennt jemand einen proxy o.ä. mit dem ich die html-seiten vor dem anzeigen mit einem eigenen programm scannen und verändern kann? ähnlich zu einem Firefox-Plugin, nur halt außerhalb des browsers
<koegs> kann ich meinem Lucid Ubuntu auf dem Notebook irgendwie mitteilen anstatt mit "on Demand" mit "800 Mhz" zu starten?
<rumpe1> simon_ftw, das könnte dich interessieren: http://www.ex-parrot.com/pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<Henso> wie kann ich mit tar auf einer fat partition etwas sichern?
<Trasherk> Henso, wo ist daran das Problem?
<Henso> Trasherk: fat und tar is nicht möglich?
<horatio> hat hier jmd zufällig das cairo dock?
<Trasherk> Henso, wo steht das?
<Henso> Trasherk: dachte ich?
<sdx23> Henso: einfach ein tar machen und dort speichern. Kann dann halt max 4GB groß sein.
<Henso> sdx23: kann ich das automatisch splitten?
<sdx23> Henso: kA ob du das kannst, möglich ist es jedenfalls.
<Henso> sdx23: oder macht es mehr sinn, auf ext3 umzusteigen und bei windows mir den nötigen treiber zu installieren?!
<rumpe1> Henso, man tar sagt was zu record-size
<rumpe1> Henso, der windows-treiber ist .... ätzend(?) ... 
<rumpe1> kenn da auch nur einen für ext2
<Henso> rumpe1: ok
<rumpe1> dann schon eher ntfs
<ring0> rumpe1, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/ geht bis ext4
<rumpe1> ring0, ist der brauchbar mittlerweile?
<ring0> bisher hatte ich kein problem damit
<rumpe1> hm... ok... merk ich mir mal, falls ich mal wieder in die mißliche lage kommen sollte, windows starten zu müssen ^^
<ring0> rumpe1, dafür hab ich das teil auch ;)
<Henso> sdx23: geht auch auf ntfs und dann cp auf die externe?
<rumpe1> Henso, wo die .tar-datei letztlich liegt, ist ihr egal... nur bei >4GB bekommt FAT eben probleme...
<Henso> danke für die hilfe :;)
<jokrebel> hi
<jokrebel> o
<ppq> *kopfkratz*
<apricot> hallo - Problem mit Suchfunktion in Nautilus 2.32.0 (Ubuntu 10.10) - Ich will verschiedene Dateiendungen suchen: z.B. in KDE: '*.jl3;*.flx;xy?.rse' geht nicht
<apricot> hallo - Problem mit Suchfunktion in Nautilus 2.32.0 (Ubuntu 10.10) - Ich will verschiedene Dateiendungen suchen: z.B. in KDE: '*.jl3;*.flx;xy?.rse'  ?
<apollo13> ,geduld? apricot 
<shetlandpony> apricot: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<apricot> :)
<nille> wie mach ich denn aus nem iso- ein img-File?
<horatio> ich frage auch nochmal ob jmd das cairo dock hat
<apollo13> nille: für was?
<nille> für um auf nen USB-Stick zu schieben und davon zu booten
<apollo13> ähm
<apollo13> du kannst das iso auch so aufn stick "ziehen", dass du davon dann booten kannst
<nille> Kann man? Okay.
<nille> also dd if=foo.iso of=/dev/sdc oder wie?
<apollo13> steht ziemlich sicher alles im wiki
<nille> aber muss man da nicht noch so ein "bootable"-Flag setzen?
<nille> ja, danke... hmpf
<ppq> nille: wenn es ein normales cd-image ist, geht das nicht so, nein.. da brauchst du den 'usb-creator' oder unetbootin oder sowas. auf wiki wurdest du ja schon verwiesen :p
<apricot> gibts bei Ubuntu 10.10 eine GUI zur Verwaltung der Dienste z.B. ssh  ?
<ppq> apricot: was möchtest du denn da groß verwalten? die konfiguration läuft doch ganz komfortabel in /etc/ssh/*
<apricot> naja ich möchte gerne die Verwaltung von Diensten kennenlernen
<apricot> und ssh starten / status
<Trasherk> Nutzt jemand einen Passwort Manager in Firefox oder wie lösst ihr die Probleme mit den vielen Passwörtern?
<Guschtel> Trasherk: Gedächtnis-Training
<Trasherk> Guschtel, ;-(
<Trasherk> Wir wollen nicht übertreiben
<dadrc> ich hab revelation für die sachen, die mein firefox sync nicht kriegen soll
<apricot> gibts in Ubuntu 10.10 eine grafische (Gnome) Dienste-Verwaltung ??
<jokrebel> Immer wenn ich mit Thunderbird über ein IMAP-Konto eine Mail weiterleite welche einen Anhang hat, funktioniert das senden. Die 2te Aktion (Nachricht in Ordner Gesendete Objekte kopieren) geht bis 98%, dann ist der Thunderbird minutenlang blockiert (grau).  Bislang konnte ich noch kein Ende abwarten (und ich hab da schon mehrfach sehr lange gewartet)
<dadrc> apricot: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste#GUIs-zum-Bearbeiten-von-Diensten (na sowas)
<apricot> dadrc, bin noch neu in Ubuntu  :)    den link speicher ich mal...
<dadrc> apricot: na dann :) deine Lektion für heute: die uu-wiki befragen ist immer eine gute Idee ;)
<apricot> dadrc, leider hilft das nicht weiter: Die meisten Dienste lassen sich unter GNOME direkt unter
<apricot>     *
<apricot>       "System -> Systemverwaltung -> Dienste" (bis Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope) steuern.
<apricot> und bei Meercat ??????
<dadrc> tjo, dann musst du wohl den nächsten Absatz auch noch lesen :>
<jokrebel> Einstellungen - Startprogramme
<jokrebel> ?
<apricot> und von ssh steht da kein wort...
<apricot> ich will ssh starten / einrichten ...
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sers
<apricot> wie erstelle ich einen ssh-Schlüssel für Benutzer ?
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH :>
<apricot> dadrc, warum funktionieren bei mir die angegebenen Beispiele nie ?? z.B. sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart ??
<apricot> command not found
<dadrc> weil du den server nicht installiert hast, wahrscheinlich
<nexx> apricot: dpkg -l | grep ssh
<nexx> wenn da was bei openssh-server ein ii davorsteht, hastes installiert
<apricot> doch .. läuft !!
<nexx> mh
<apricot> client und ssh-askpass jedenfalls
<nexx> vom client gibts aber keinen restart afaik
<nexx> ist ja kein dienst
<nexx> sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<jokrebel> Keiner ne Idee zu meinem IMAP-Problem?
<nexx> jokrebel: evtl mal tb neu installieren
<nexx> oder/und .thunderbird wegsichern und testen
<apricot> OK -- ssh-server war gar nicht installiert *g*
<ppq> jokrebel: klingt nach bug, kannst ja mal einen bugreport erstellen sonst
<nexx> hehe apricot, war klar :p
<dadrc> natürlich war es klar
<dadrc> apricot: bevor du dich beschwerst, dass Sachen aus der wiki nicht funktionieren, bitte lies wenigstens den ganzen Absatz
<apricot> hab sudo apt-get install openssh-server gemacht .. nicht aptitude ?!
<dadrc> macht das gleiche
<nexx> das ist tendentiell egal, apt-get soll aber nicht mehr benutzt werden
<nexx> wobei ich auch kein aptitude mag/benutze
<apricot> ok 
<apricot> sondern rpm ??  :)
<nexx> rpm ist die paketverwaltung von redhat basierten distributionen
<nexx> hat mit *buntu nix zu tun ;)
<apricot> ich weiß ... hab einiges in Suse gemacht
<nexx> und nö, rpm riecht noch viel mehr :p
<nexx> aber wurscht, persönlicher geschmack und gewohnheit
<apricot> Hauptsache es läuft
<nexx> für ne grafische paketverwaltung: probier mal synaptic
<ppq> <nexx> das ist tendentiell egal, apt-get soll aber nicht mehr benutzt werden <-- wieso nicht?
<ppq> die probleme, die es mal bei gleichzeitigem gebrauch von aptitude gab, sind längst geschichte
<nexx> ppq: man sagte mir bereits mehrmals, dass apt-get wohl als "ausgelaufen" bezeichnet wird
<jokrebel> hm - sind nun schon mindestens 20 Minuten.
<nexx> ju, habs weder nachgelesen noch mich um die aussage geschert ;)
<apricot> danke ... jetzt funzt auch mein ssh - jetzt kann ich NXNomachine testen...
<PlaYaUnited> Hallo, kennt jemand einen Perl editor, oder Perl Umgebung. Pedro läuft nicht ich erhalte immer Speicherfehler
<PlaYaUnited> padre
<PlaYaUnited> Speicherzugriffsfehler
<JSeann> so, alles mal neuinstalliert und jetzt geht auch dvb-t über kaffeine
<JSeann> nur der ton klingt verzerrt
<apricot> NXNomachine funzt zwar noch nicht ganz mit XP-Client zu Ubuntu-server (access denied) aber ich teste mal...
<apricot> bis später .. erst mal danke
<apricot> ach ja .... Und ein Frohes Neues Jahr   :))
<RippleEffect> Hallo. Ich kann kein apt-get update mehr ausführen. Ich bekomme immer den Fehler: I am getting the error: dpkg: warning: files list file for package `grub' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<jokrebel> cu
<rumpe1> RippleEffect, mal probier grub neu zu installieren (reinstall, etc.)?
<RippleEffect> rumpel, lässt er mich nicht.
<Trasherk> hi@all
<Trasherk> ich wi
<Trasherk> ich wollte mittels scp files rüber schicken aber irgendwie klappt es nicht, er berücksichtigt die option -P nicht! -P steht für anderne Port
<Trasherk> der Befehl sieht so aus
<Trasherk> scp  file.exe -P 2241 root@127.0.0.1:~
<sash_> Trasherk: schreib das -P2241 mal vor die datei
<Deindre> Hallo! Ich komme aus Italien Loco team, und ich möchte fragen etwas uber ubuntu-de, es ist eine Verein? Habt euer servers? Wer kann mir antworten?
<Trasherk> sash_, thx
<Trasherk> klappt
<Trasherk> Deindre, write please in english i can't unterstand what do you want
<Deindre> Trasherk: thank you very much
<Deindre> I'm a member of Italian Lo Co team Council
<Deindre> and I'd like to have sono informations about you, if you are an association
<Deindre> indipendent from Canonical
<Deindre> and I'd like to know it you host your server by yourself
<Deindre> or by Canonical
<Trasherk> Server is a donation
<Trasherk> look website www.ubuntuusers.de
<Deindre> where exactly?
<Deindre>   * Inyoka unter der Haube ?
<Trasherk> down right
<Deindre> yes I found it
<Deindre> I read german, but I write so seldom.... :)
<Trasherk> you are crazy Deindre, normal people can't read german
<Deindre> Trasherk: :P maybe...
<Deindre> But I can!
<Deindre> Trasherk: one more questione
<Deindre> tha lst one I promise
<Deindre> :)
<Deindre> last
<Deindre> Are you an association?
<Deindre> no profit of course?
<Deindre> or something similar?
<dadrc> yes
<Deindre> It seems to me you are,
<dadrc> it's called "eingetragener Verein"
<Deindre> http://verein.ubuntu-de.org/
<Deindre> here, right?
<Trasherk> yes
<Deindre> Trasherk: ok thank you very much! by bye
<Trasherk> bye
<Guest28160> Hi ;)
<florian_> Hallo
<florian_> Ich suche ein Programm, welches es mir erlaubt gradlinige Zeichnungen auf "Rechenpapier" zu erstellen.
<florian_> ich meine hiermit, dass das Rechenpapier simuliert wird und beim Ausdruck mitgedruckt wird.
<Shortay> Servus ;)
<nomism> hallo. ich möchte gerne mittels 'setxkbmap -layout ru -variant phonetic' mein Tastaturlayout einstellen. Das funktioniert soweit schon ganz gut, leider liegt dem Tastaturschema eine amerikanische Tastenbelegung zu Grunde (y und z vertausch). Ich verwende Debian testing. Ich habe gesehen, dass sich unter Ubuntu ein russisch phonetisches Layout auf Grundlage des deutschen Tastaturlayouts einstellen lässt.
<nomism> hat jemand einen tip wie das umgesetzt ist?
<nomism> cd /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbol/de und ru habe ich mir schon angeschaut
<bekks> Du verwendest Debain testing und hast damit kein Ubuntu.
<nomism> bekks: offensichtlich
<bekks> Wie ist denn deine Frage gemeint bzgl. "wie ist das umgesetzt"?
<nomism> ob z.b. die angesprochenen konfigurationsdateien erweitert sind.
<nomism> bzw. wie man erreicht, dass die mir recht generisch erscheinende beschreibung des tastaturlayouts für phonetic in der datei 'ru' die deutsche tastenbelegung mit querz statt querty zur grundlage hat
<horatio> hab ich inzwischen vielleicht glück mit einem cairo dock user hier?
<russell1> ,frag? horatio
<shetlandpony> horatio: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<horatio> also mein cairo dock zeigt mir nicht an ob open office geöffnet ist
<horatio> bei allen anderen programmen gibt es diesen kleinen leuchtenden punkt unten drunter, bei oo nicht
<horatio> google hilft nicht weiter..
<hudo> gutes neues Jahr
<hudo> wie kann ich mit meinem laptop inspiron 6400 minidv von camcorder überspielen.
<hudo> soweit ich weiss hat der laptop kein video-eingang, nur ausgang
<bekks> Dafür hat der Camcorder USB.
<hudo> wenn ich richtig nachgelesen habe, waere kino die richtige software dafuer
<hudo> bekks, der camcorder hat s-video und firewire, mein laptop hat kein firewire
<bekks> hudo: Das ist dann an der Stelle technisch nicht möglich, Daten auszutauschen. Besorg Dir eine Firewire-Karte für deinen Laptop.
<hudo> bekks, wenn camcorder an usb nicht vom laptop erkannt wird, wie gehts weiter ? erst mal mit lsusb schaun obs da einen Eintrag gibt ?
<bekks> hudo: Der Camcorder hat kein USB wie du sagtest.
<bekks> Wenn ein USB GErät nicht erkannt wird, gibt es auch keinen Eintrag in lsusb.
<hudo> bekks, so hat man mir berichtet, dass er firewire hat weiss ich jedoch bestimmt
<bekks> Warum guckst Du nicht selbst nach?
<hudo> weil da 250 km dazwischen liegen
<bekks> Dann ist das sowieso eine theorethische Angelegenheit, den "verbinden" zu wollen.
<Pilatus> wie heisst das MetaPaket 
<Pilatus> wo ich auf einem Server gnome nachinstalliere ?
<bekks> Gnome installiert man nicht auf einem Server.
<nomism> bekks: abgesehen davon gibt es eine antwort auf diese frage. naja. gute nacht!
<hdp> re
<hudo> Pilatus, ich glaube das heisst ubuntu-desktop
<hudo> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/metapakete
<Pilatus> habs thx
<rumpe1> ubuntu-desktop = gnome-desktop-environment + krusch ?
<JSeann> kennt jemand noch ein besseres tool als tomboy um notizen zu verwalten
<nexx> JSeann: zettel und stift :p
<JSeann> nexx, scherzkeks ;)
<nexx> funktioniert hier prima. sogar plattformunabhänging! :D
<benste> hi, weis jemand wo man bugs gegen die RC2 von libreoffice filen kann ?
<benste> https://launchpad.net/libreoffice
<benste> scheint nciht richtig konfiguriert zu sein
<bekks> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=LibreOffice
<bekks> Offizieller Tracker von libreoffice.
<benste> danke
<bullgard4> JSeann: Sag mal, was Du unter "besser" verstehst.
<JSeann> bullgard4, naja, vllt dass man ein termin angeben kann, wo man dann drauf hingewiesen wird
<dadrc> JSeann: http://flukkost.nu/blog/tomboy-reminder/
<JSeann> dadrc, ah thx
<h3r0B4> guten abend
<horatio> inzwischen vielleicht einer mit cairo dock hier?
<h3r0B4> ich habe ubuntu 10.04 in einer vm laufen. vorhin frisch aufgesetzt. joomla installiert. es gibt ein plugin das automatisch ein thumbnail erstellt. dies funktioniert, wenn ich die webseite vom hostsystem aus mit der lokalen IP anzeigen lasse funktioniert das ganze. über nat von aussen funktioniert es nicht. kann sich das jemand erklären?
<h3r0B4> ich war gestern schonmal hier mit dem problem
<bekks> was heisst denn "vom hostsystem aus mit der lokalen IP"?
<bekks> Welchen Netzwerktyp verwendest Du in vbox?
<h3r0B4> ok, ich hab nen windows web server 2008 laufen. auf dem läuft vmware server 2. dort hab ich ubuntu 10.04 installiert
<h3r0B4> der natzwerkadapert ist nat
<bekks> Ja, und? :)
<h3r0B4> rufe ich nun vom webserver aus die 192.168... auf und gehe auf die webseite funktioniert es
<bekks> "Vom Webserver"?
<bekks> Von WO aus?
<h3r0B4> der windows 2008 server
<h3r0B4> von dort aus
<bekks> Aha.
<h3r0B4> der server auf dem vmware läuft
<bekks> "vom Hostsystem".
<h3r0B4> ja genau
<bekks> Dann sag das doch :P
<h3r0B4> vom hostsystem über die lokale IP funktioniert es :P
<h3r0B4> aber wenn ich es per nat von wo anders aus probieren dann nicht
<bekks> Was für eine lokale IP?
<bekks> Und wie willst Du das "per NAT von woanders aus" probieren?
<bekks> Detailierte Beschreibungen sind schon was tolles :P
<h3r0B4> der windows server hat nur eine öffentliche IP
<h3r0B4> deswegen ist die vm über nat mit dem netzwerk verbunden
<h3r0B4> portfw 40080 auf port 80 zu ubuntu
<h3r0B4> rufe ich jetzt auch öffentlicheIP:40080 zeigts mir die webseite an, das plugin funzt nicht
<bekks> Dann liegt das am Plugin.
<h3r0B4> rufe ich auf 192.168... läufts
<h3r0B4> auf nem webserver der direkt im netz steht und nicht hinter nat funktionierts auch
<h3r0B4> nur in der vm nicht wenn ich per nat dort hin will
<h3r0B4> ich verstehs einfach nicht
<h3r0B4> kannst dir da erklären?
<bekks> 0103 222006 < bekks> Dann liegt das am Plugin.
<bekks> Das hatten wir gestern schon rausgefunden.
<h3r0B4> ich schreib jetzt mal ne mail an den entwickler
<h3r0B4> das plugin kann wohl nur mit port 80 umgehen
<Yan_Nick> tach leute, wie kann ich alle bildschrimeinstellungen zurücksetzen? 
<Yan_Nick> sprich wenn ein beamer angeschlossen wird oder so
<Yan_Nick1> so, nochmal
<Yan_Nick1> wenn ich meinen bildschirm an mein netbook anschließe blinken alle fenster, wie kann ich alle settings zurücksetzen?
<Yan_Nick1> "I solved the problem by switching back to the lucid kernel 2.6.32-21. Not a nice solution but working." wie mache ich das?
<ppq> Yan_Nick1: 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic' ;)
<ppq> Yan_Nick1: und halt den grub default eintrag entsprechend setzen
<ppq> Yan_Nick1: (du hast doch eun lucid da?)
<Yan_Nick1> ppq: lucid ist hier am start und ich habe gerade was getestet
<Yan_Nick1> ehm...was muss ich denn dann noch anpassen nachdem ich "sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic" executet habe?
<Yan_Nick1> erstmal kurz restart
<HCLHCL> hallo
<HCLHCL> weiß jemand von euch wie ich eine partition innerhalb eines LUKS-Containers verkleinern kann um ein auf die belegtgröße der partition begrenzt großes image mit dd zu ziehen?
<HCLHCL> kann mir mir jemand helfen?
<bekks> Was genau hast Du da vor?
<HCLHCL> ich hab auf einer partion einen luks container indem eine partition ist
<HCLHCL> ich will von dieser partition ein image ziehen, es soll aber nicht so groß sein und deshalb will ich die partition im luks container vorher verkleinern
<bekks> Die Partition im Container verkleinert man wie jede andere Partition auch.
<HCLHCL> ich hab ja schon versucht se zuerst mit resize2fs kleinzuziehen
<bekks> Damit verkleinert man ein Dateisystem.
<HCLHCL> und dann wollt ich mit parted die partition innerhalb des containers verkleiner
<bekks> Damit kann man keine Partition verkleinern.
<HCLHCL> n
<HCLHCL> indem ich se lösch und neu erstell
<bekks> Und?
<HCLHCL> wie muss ich se dann verkleinern?
<bekks> Hast Du sie denn nun gelöscht und kleiner neu angelegt?
<HCLHCL> tschuldigung hab mich verschrieben
<HCLHCL> ich habs zuerst mit parted versucht und des hat wegen ununterstützten features des dateisystems gemotzt
<HCLHCL> dann hab ichs mit resize2fs und fdisk versucht
<HCLHCL> wobei fdisk keine partitionen im container erkennt
<ppq> HCLHCL: wenn du das willst, um platz zu sparen: komprimier das image lieber on-the-fly
<bekks> Welches Dateisystem ist denn da drin?
<HCLHCL> ext3
<ppq> HCLHCL: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd#Image-einer-Partition-sichern  falls es nur ums platz-sparen geht
<ppq> das ist dann nicht größer als die "belegtgröße" :D
<HCLHCL> des geht hier um einen unterschied von 6GB zu 1GB
<bekks> Und was war genau das Problem bei parted?
<bekks> parted kommt mit ext3 wunderbar klar.
<bekks> Was sind schon 5GB, wenn man es on-the-fly komprimiert.
<HCLHCL> parted zickt komischerweiße wegen "unsupported features" rum
<bekks> Komplette, genaue Fehlermeldung bitte.
<HCLHCL> warte
<Florian_Weber> im pastebin
<bekks> ,nopaste? HCLHCL 
<shetlandpony> HCLHCL: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<HCLHCL> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/314064/
<bekks> Ja, dann lies mal was da steht :)
<bekks> Use tune2fs to remove :P
<bekks> Nicht, dass man icht auch gparted nehmen kann, zB.
<HCLHCL> bei gparted is das problem
<bekks> Gerade bestand das Problem noch bei parted.
<HCLHCL> das es eine luks-container-partition nur als luks-container-partition sieht und nicht die partitionen die darin sind 
<Aderlass> Guten Abend.
<HCLHCL> parted sagt doch Compatible features are ....
<bekks> Ja und?
<Yan_Nick> mist....hat nichts gebracht
<bekks> tune2fs -l benutzen und gucken, welche zusätzlichen, nicht supporteten Features das FS hat.
<Yan_Nick> kann ich bei "bildschirme" die checkbox "bildschirme spiegeln" setzenß
<HCLHCL> ok ich probiers mal
<Aderlass> Also ich bin Anfänger und habe ein paar Fragen zum MPlayer.
<Aderlass> Habe xubuntu auf meinem Netbook (Lenovo S12 ION) und hätte gern, dass standartmäßig vdpau genutzt wird. Wie bewerkstellige ich das? :)
<Yan_Nick> ppq: soll ich ein "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-maverick" machen?
<Aderlass> Also installiert ist libvdpau1 schon, funktioniert auch.
<bekks> ,standart? Aderlass 
<shetlandpony> Aderlass, standart ist http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/
<bekks> Yan_Nick: Was genau versprichst Du dir davon?
<Yan_Nick> bekks: das der bildschirm icnth mehr blink, wenn ich einen monitor/beamer an mein netbook anschließe
<Aderlass> Okay, habe mich vertippt. Gibt's dennoch eine Lösung?
<bekks> Yan_Nick: Das wird nicht helfen. Warum sollte die Installation von backport Modulen IRGENDWAS an deinem aktuellen Desltop ändernß
<Yan_Nick> bekks: weil es vor kurzem noch geklappt hat
<bekks> Ja, und da waren die backport Module doch auch nicht installiert, oder?
<Yan_Nick> stimmt auch
<Yan_Nick> naja mal http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1607832 ausprobieren
<Aderlass> Keiner? :)
<ppq> Yan_Nick: was willst du denn mit den backported modules für maverick, wenn du lucid hast? die für lucid sind genau so aktuell
<ppq> Yan_Nick: und ja, warum überhaupt die backports?
<ring1> Aderlass, du musst in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf die zeilen 20 und 127 anpassen
<ring1> 20: vo=vdpau,xv,
<ring1> 127: vc=ffh264vdpau,ffvc1vdpau,ffwmv3vdpau,ffmpeg12vdpau,ffmpeg12,
<Aderlass> Dankeschön, probiere es gleich mal aus.
<ring1> das komma am ende ist jeweils wichtig. anschließend versucht der mplayer zuerst einen codec mit vdpau unterstützung zu nutzen
<Aderlass> Super, genau das will ich. Wie war nochmal der Befehl für den Editor? :)
<bekks> gedit
<bekks> musst du allerdings mit rootrechten starten.
<Aderlass> War noch nichtmal installiert :D
<Aderlass> Okay
<bekks> nopaste bitte mal lsb_release -a
<Aderlass> War das an mich?
<bekks> Ja.
<Aderlass> Okay: What? :)
<bekks> 0104 001825 < bekks> nopaste bitte mal lsb_release -a
<Aderlass> Also um es nochmal zu verdeutlichen: Das ist das erste Mal, dass ich Linux nutze.
<ring1> bekks, hat xubuntu nicht dieses mousepad also standard editor?
<bekks> ,nopaste? Aderlass 
<shetlandpony> Aderlass: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<bekks> ring1: kann sein.
<ring1> deswegen wohl kein gedit
<fellbuendel> ring1: hat es
<ring1> standardmäßig installiert?
<fellbuendel> ja
<ring1> ok :)
<fellbuendel> und gedit unter xfce war zumindest früher sehr, sher unschön
<Aderlass> bekks: Hoffe, so stimmt es: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/314080/
<fellbuendel> aber keine Ahnung, ob das noch so ist
<dadrc> gedit geht mittlerweile gut
<fellbuendel> mein letztes Experiment mit der Kombination war unter gutsy
<dadrc> Maverick, aufm alten T60
<fellbuendel> ich hab seitdem keinen Grund mehr gesehen, mit gedit an zu schauen, von daher...
<fellbuendel> aber auch das aktuelle xubuntu auf meinem alten HP hat mousepad "ab Werk" drauf
<dadrc> Jau, ist auch noch so.
<Aderlass> Okay, ich stelle mal meine nächste Frage: Wie kann ich die Tastenbelegung von MPlayer anpassen und dafür sorgen, dass alle Videos immer mit ihm geöffnet werden?
<ppq> Aderlass: zur zweiten frage: rechtsklick auf ne datei eines bestimmten dateityps im nautilus, eigenschaften, öffnen mit. 
<ppq> Aderlass: und zur ersten (übrigens das erste ergebnis bei google): http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/de/control.html
<Aderlass> Ja, da habe ich mir grad' auch gedacht, dass ich das einfach hätte googlen können. :D
<Aderlass> Wenn ich einmal drin bin im fragen, mach ich's mir gern schnell leicht. Kleiner Tick von mir.
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-04
<bekks> Du wirst es oft genug hören, dass du die Antwort mit 10s Google bekommst :P
<Aderlass> Stimmt ja auch meist. :)
<Aderlass> Hmm, also wenn ich den MPlayer als standart festlegen will, habe ich der Leiste nur "Movie Player" (Das ist er nicht), Parole Media Player und VLC. Muss ich evtl. noch etwas einstellen?
<Aderlass> standard. :)
<bekks> ,standart? Aderlass 
<shetlandpony> Aderlass, standart ist http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/
<bekks> :P
<bekks> In welcher Leiste?
<Aderlass> Jaja, ich weiß es doch. :) Ich schreibe den ganzen Tag schon Mist.
<Aderlass> Also in diesem Fenster, wo ich eine StandarD-Software auswählen soll
<Aderlass> Also Rechtsklick, open with other application
<bekks> Da kannst du ja auch auswählen, dass du eine ganz andere App haben willst.
<Aderlass> Genau
<bekks> Dann mach das doch :)
<Aderlass> Und dann bietet der mir welche an und unten kann ich noch "custom command" wählen.
<Aderlass> Ja, aber MPlayer ist nicht dabei. :)
<bekks> Genau, custom command.
<Aderlass> Ah, okay
<Aderlass> Okay, das funktioniert. :)
<ring1> weiß zufällig jemand grad, ob der dvdfilestat patch beim aktuellen libdvdread 4.1.3-8 paket angewendet ist?
<Aderlass> Seltsam, ich habe gerade eben ein Ubuntu-Update gemacht, von 10.4 auf 10.10 und nun ruckeln die HD Filme wieder im MPlayer, obwohl alle Einstellungen noch da sind.
<Aderlass> Okay, der Unterschied war der Netzstecker.
<Aderlass> Wenn der raus ist, schaltet der wohl nicht automatisch hoch.
<bullgard4>  /usr/lib/exaile/xl/collection.py: "A collection is a database of tracks. It is based on :class: `TrackDB` but has the ability to be linked with libraries." Wie kann eine Datenbank auf eine Klasse gründen?
<bullgard4> Mit welchem Werkzeug guckt man sich den Inhalt einer Datenbank vom Mime-Typ »db-Dokument« an?
<joschi> bullgard4: du moechtest mal nach ORM googlen.
<joschi> bullgard4: mal davon abgesehen gibt es auch nicht-relationale datenbanken (worauf deine frage wohl abzielt)
<joschi> bullgard4: was sagt `file` zu der datei?
<bullgard4> joschi: '~$ file ~/.local/share/exaile/music.db; Berkeley DB (Hash, version 9, native byte-order)'
<gschwepp> ,pastebin?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<gschwepp> :) besser lesbar. 
<bullgard4> (*netsplit*)
<bullgard4> joschi: (*netsplit*)
<bullgard4> joschi: Sprichst Du von "objektrelationaler Abbildung"?
<bullgard4> joschi: '~$ file ~/.local/share/exaile/music.db; Berkeley DB (Hash, version 9, native byte-order)'
<joschi> bullgard4: ja
<joschi> bullgard4: das ist dann eine berkeley db. die kannst du mit den programmen aus dem paket db4.8-util bearbeiten
<bullgard4> Ah! --  Danke!
<hudo> moechte unter lucid wmv3 Datei abspielen
 * Frickelpit moechte vollständige Fragen lesen
<bekks> Frickelpit: Och, hin und wieder einfach mal einen Wunsch zu lesen ist auch was Schönes :)
<gschwepp> Ist Weihnachten nicht gerade erst vorbei? Und schon wieder so viele wünsche :) 
<Wedelwolf> Ich möchte mehr lohn
<test0rio> einen wunderschönen guten Morgen!
<test0rio> ich hab da mal ne Frage
<test0rio> was LUKS und System verschöüsselnangeht
<Cyberthunder> huhu Guten Morgen :)
<test0rio> ich fang dann mal an^^
<gschwepp> Ah wo wir bei weihnachten sind ich wollte mir ne pci wlankarte möglichem anschluss für externe antenne zulegen hat jemand gute empfehlungen? Orinocco z.B. erfahrungen ? 
<Frickelpit> gschwepp: bitte in offtopic für allgemeine hardwareberatung
<test0rio> Ich gehe nach dem Wiki-Artikel "System verschlüsseln" vor (wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln#source-5). Unter "Erstellung eider "LVM-Partitionen" wird nachdem eine physikcal volume und eine Volume group erstellt wurden empfolen, dass eine logical Volume erstellt wird. der Befehl dazu ist "lvcreate -L [Zahl]M -n swap ubuntu". Meine Frage ist: dem Text nach zu urteilen, handelt es sich bei "M" um Megabyte. Ich bin dies
<test0rio> Die Größde der LV war danach aber ~ 45 GB
<test0rio> Vertippt hatte ich mich nicht.
<test0rio> Entspricht "M" Megabyte?
<test0rio> und wie kann ich die Größe der LV verändern?
<test0rio> das wären meine Fragen, auf die ich bisher im Wiki und Forum keine passenden Antworten gefunden habe
<test0rio> Wiki auf Ubuntuusers.de...
<test0rio> die 15000 waren natürlich auch nicht für swap
<Cyberthunder> Ich habe über synaptics wine 1.3.10 installiert, und auch in /home/Downloads ein Wine-1.1.44, doch wenn ich jetzt normal winecfg ausführe startet wine1.1.44, auch wenn ich env WinePrefix auf /home/user/.wine lege startet immer noch wine 1.1.44, und ich kann jetzt über das wine 1.3.10 kein winecfg oder winetricks starten. wie kann ich das ändern?
<Frickelpit> deinstalliere wine 1.1.44
<Cyberthunder> kann/will ich nicht brauche das ja
<Cyberthunder> kann man da nich einen symlink(oder so) setzen und dann funktioniert es wieder normal?
<Frickelpit> Cyberthunder: warum brauchst du eine ältere version, wenn du die neuere nutzen kannst?
<Cyberthunder> ich nutz die neuere version für die meisten games wie World of Warcraft und ein gewisses (league of legends) funktioniert nur mit einem gepatchtem wine-1.1.44
<Cyberthunder> deswegen 2 wine :) 
<Cyberthunder> mit playonlinux funktioniert das ganze nicht, da ich das wine eben patchen musste
<test0rio> niemand eine Antwort auf meine Fragen?
<Cyberthunder> test0rio, nutzt du gnome?
<test0rio> xfce4. Terminal
<test0rio> sollte ja eigentlich Oberflächenunabhängig sein?!
<Cyberthunder> für partitionen kenn ich gparted und partitionsmanager, ist einmal ein gnome und einmal ein kdw tool wenn ich mich nicht täusche
<test0rio> das ganze hat nicht mehr viel mit dem klassischen partitionieren zu tun
<Cyberthunder> sry wie man das ganze über terminal macht kann ich dir nicht sagen 
<test0rio> Partitionen sind passend erstellt. Die Frage betrifft LUKS, welches da LVW-Partitionen erstellt
<test0rio> schade, aber danke für die Antwort
<test0rio> sonst jemand, der sich vielleicht schon mal mit Systemverschlüsselung mit LUKS und LVM auseinander gesetzt hat?
<Cyberthunder> sry keine ahnung von LUKS
<brot> test0rio: ich hatte mal so ein system, allerdings mit gentoo
<test0rio> meine Fragen sind eigentlich ziemlich einfach: "lvcreate -L [Größe]M -n [angelegte logical Volume] [volume Group]" entspricht "M", welches die Größe darstellen soll Megabyte?
<test0rio> und wie ist die Größe der LV veränderbar?
<test0rio> hast du mit LVM gearbeitet brot?
<brot> test0rio: jo.
<brot> also, das M war schon megabyte damals.
<test0rio> als wir noch jung waren^^
<test0rio> ok... dann ist bei mir da irgendwas schief gelaufen... ok. Ist die Größe der LV veränderbar?
<test0rio> bzw. wie ist sie veränderbar?
<brot> das is ja grad der trick an LVM.
<brot> test0rio: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/410  beschreibt was man mit lvm so alles machen kann
<test0rio> brot: merci!
<stephanmg> guten tag.
<Cyberthunder> hat wer ne idee antwort bezüglich meines wine problem?
<stephanmg> ich lasse zur Zeit in ner VMware nen Xubuntu 64 bit laufen. kriegt ich da auch compiz zum laufen? bei mir meckert er immer, dass nur software rendering da ist. geht nicht, oder?
<Cyberthunder> stephanmg, ich glaube nicht das compiz in einer VM lauft
<koegs> das geht schon, wenn die Guest Addons installiert sind
<test0rio> brot: für später: http://linux.die.net/man/8/lvcreate auch informativ hatte nicht gut genug gesucht :( . Danke für die Hilfe
<test0rio> bis später irgendwann!
<stephanmg> koegs: danke. kannst du mir vllt. nen link geben oder --verbose? :)
<Cyberthunder> stephanmg, welche vm nutzt du? virtualbox? vmware?
<koegs> ach da stand vmware... ich habs nur mit virtualbox ausprobiert
<Cyberthunder> ich habe ein wine mit der source compiliert, wie kann ich das wieder deinstallieren? 
<brot> make uninstall?
<rumpe1> Cyberthunder, make uninstall? ... makefile angucken. Und in Zukunft checkinstall verwenden statt make install
<Cyberthunder> thx 
<rumpe1> Cyberthunder, dann läufts nämlich über die paketverwaltung
<ppq> oder gleich vorhandene pakete nutzen --> ubuntu-wine ppa
<ppq> das ist auch sehr aktuell
<Cyberthunder> das problem habe ich vorhin schon geschrieben, ich hab 2 wine versionen
<Cyberthunder> nur ich kann momentan auf mein /home/user/.wine nicht zugreifen mit winecfg oder winetricks
<gschwepp> dann deinstallier eine
<rumpe1> Cyberthunder, definiere "kann nicht zugreifen"
<stephanmg> Cyberthunder: ah sorry, VMWare Workstation
<Cyberthunder> wenn ich in terminal winecfg oder winetricks eingebe, startet normal die wine version was mit synaptics installiert ist, aus /home/user/.wine
<Cyberthunder> und momentan startet immer meine selbst compilierte
<Cyberthunder> und auch mit env Wineprefix kann ich das wine aus /home/user/.wine nicht starten
<rumpe1> in .wine ist doch nicht das wine selbst... sondern die konfigs und der windows-kram
<gschwepp> Cyberthunder: was spricht dagegen eine erstmal zu deinstallieren? 
<rumpe1> guck mal "where wine"
<rumpe1> ach.. mist... "which wine" ^^
<jokrebel> hi
<Cyberthunder> momentan /usr/bin/wine
<Cyberthunder> da ich gerade mein compiliertes wine make uninstall gemacht habe ^^
<rumpe1> mit sudo?
<Cyberthunder> ja
<Cyberthunder> ohne ging nicht
<rumpe1> und es startet immer noch die kompilierte version?
<Cyberthunder> nein es funktioniert
<rumpe1> was ist das problem?
<Cyberthunder> jetzt muss ich nur wine nochmal compilieren und brav ein prefix setzen
<rumpe1> also kein problem ^^
<prophy> hallo - ich habe folgendes problem unter xfce - ich habe unter der energieverwaltung die monitorabschaltung bzw. abschalten der anzeige auf 30 minuten gesetzt bei inaktivität 
<prophy> wenn ich jetzt allerdings nichts mache schaltet sich nach 10 minuten trotzdem das bild ab bei meiner atikarte
<prophy> ich benutzte den catalyst
<prophy> weiß da jemand abhilfe?
<Frickelpit> prophy: google mal nach dpms
<prophy> ok
<bullgard4> Wie heißen die Informationsfelder in MP3- und OGG-Vorbis-Dateien im Deutschen "Tags", oder wie?
<Florian_Weber> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ID3-Tag http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorbis_comment
<Florian_Weber> @bullgard4: WP ist dein Freund
<bullgard4> Word Perfect ? hahaha
<jokrebel> prophy: Das muss in den Energieeinstellungen _und_ im Bildschirmschoner (_und_ ggf. am Monitor) eingestellt sein.
<apricot> kann jemand bei NX-Nomachine helfen ?
<xperia> Hallo allerseits. Habe das Problem das ich keine Emails mittels PHP senden kann auf mein server. Mit Roundcube bzw Telnet funktioniert es jedoch bestens.
<xperia> Bekomme stetts die Fehlermeldung in den Logs => "Invalid mail address, must be fully qualified domain"
<xperia> anschliessend verwirft postfix das senden der Mail.
<xperia> Weiss jemand wie ich das lösen kann ?
<erio> xperia: hört sich nach sender_canonical_maps fehler an...
<xperia> also ich habe jetzt main.cf angeschaut und da sind diese zwei zeilen auskommentiert
<xperia> #sender_canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/sender_canonical
<xperia> #recipient_canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/recipient_canonical
<xperia> ich benutze virtual boxes usw
<jokrebel> ,enter? xperia: 
<shetlandpony> xperia: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Check> tag zusammen könnte mir bitte jemand sagen was er davon hält? Fibre Channel: Emulex Corporation LP7000 Fibre Channel <---- netzwerk geeignet?
<erio> xperia: du wirst dich in die Mail server einarbeiten müssen...
<erio> xperia: ich habe mich vor kurzem erst selbst eingearbeitet und fand es ziemlich kompliziert...
<erio> xperia: ich habe dazu einige dokus im netz gefunden die ich dir gerne geben kann
<xperia> ja diese mail server sach ist echt kompliziert und nur wenige können einem auskunft geben wie man problem fälle beheben kann.
<xperia> bei mir ist die komplexität zudem sehr hoch weill ich virtual boxes habe 
<erio_> xperia: eine sehr gute doku findest du auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/
<xperia> erio_: danke dir werd mal das ganze anschauen
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, wollte eben ein update über die aktualisierungsverwaltung durchführen und bekam ein fehlerfenster (paketoperation fehlgeschlagen) das ist die ausgabe die noch dazu kommt: http://pastebin.com/ctSW6Jf6
<jafema> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit einer neuinstallation von ubuntu. und zwar schmiert mir grub an und erzählt mir was von nicht gefundenem dateisyste, fdisk sagt mir folgendes: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399578
<WasserDragoon> ich habe übrigens meine eigenen icons für pidgin, deswegen scheint er das nicht installieren zu können... ich versuchs mal damit indem ich die jetzigen absichere, lösche und dann nochmal versuchen das paket neu zu installieren
<jafema> sry, rausgeflogen.
<jafema> was mir dabei auffällt sind die bootpartitionen auf jeder platte.
<jafema> kann es daran liegen?
<rumpel__> Bootflags sind nur für Windows relevant
<jafema> blöder webchat, kam schon eine idee?
<rumpel__> jafema, bootflags sind für linux irrelevant
<rumpel__> mußt wohl über live-Medium und chroot reparieren
<rumpel__> argl
<WasserDragoon> so mist funktioniert alles nich, der grund weshalb pidgin-data sich nicht installieren lässt ist folgender: Versuche, »/usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/protocols/16/facebook.png« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket pidgin-facebookchat 1.69 ist
<WasserDragoon> folgende möglichkeiten fielen mir ein: pidgin-facebookchat löschen (geht nicht, mir wird gesagt ich soll pidgin-data installieren da pidgin unerfüllte abhängigkeiten hat), sobald ich das machen will kommt aber auch wieder die o.g. fehlermeldung
<WasserDragoon> die betroffene datei umzubenennen bringt auch nichts
<WasserDragoon> was soll ich nun tun?=
<jafema> dürfen denn auf einem pc mit zwei festplatten auf jeder festplatte eine als boot markierte partition existieren?
<WasserDragoon> ah hier gibts ne bug meldung zu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/693335
<Frickelpit> jafema: warum nicht?
<jafema> naja, falls sie sich irgendwie gegenseitig stören? also scheint dem nicht so zu sein?
<Frickelpit> jafema: du sagst ja grub, wo er das image zum booten findet, wozu also das flag noch extra?
<WasserDragoon> ich kann das paket pidgin-facebookchat nicht entfernen :-(
<WasserDragoon> ich hab das gefühl ich muss pidgin vorübergehend komplett deinstallieren :-(
<brot> naja, nachdem man ja pidgin nicht als irc client nimmt, hätt er ruhig online bleiben können
<jafema> ahhh, ich habe das problem finden können: die festplattenreihenfolge im bios musste nur geändert werden, da das system auf der anderen platte isntalliert wurde!
<jafema> Frickelpit: danke für deine info! werd ich mir merken und mich in zukunft nicht mehr erschrecken :)
<Frickelpit> ,np? jafema
<shetlandpony> jafema: np, you are welcome ;)
<Trasherk> hi@all
<Trasherk> irgendwie funktioniert der dd befehl nich,...
<Trasherk> dd if=verzei/ of\=ver.iso
<Trasherk> dd: Lesen von „verzei/“: Ist ein Verzeichnis
<koegs> Trasherk: mkisofs
<koegs> 1. dd ist da nicht wirklich das richtige tool, 2. kann dd halt nicht "verzeichnisse" kopieren
<sash_> Trasherk: doch. er funktioniert. akzeptiert halt nur keine verzeichnisse als input
<Trasherk> sash_, ich möchte den inhalt in eine iso haben, aber darin sind auch verzeichnise
<ppq> Trasherk: und wie bitte kommst du auf of\=?!
<ppq> der backslash hat da nix zu suchen
<koegs> Trasherk: man mkisofs
<Trasherk> ppq, macht er automatisch als ich TAB gedrückt hab
<apollo13> warum bekomm ich in einem post-up script für ppp0: bei ip  route add xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx dev ppp0 RTNETLINK answers: No such device
<ppq> Trasherk: ja, weil "er" das noch zum pfad für if= gerechnet hat. naja, was solls, setz dich halt mit mkisofs auseinander
<Trasherk> okay, schade nur das dd keine verzeichnise kann
<koegs> Trasherk: selbst wenn es das könnte, du hättest immer noch kein vollwertiges iso-file
<koegs> sondern einfach die dateien hintereinander in eine datei geschrieben, welche zufällig .iso heisst
<LetoThe2nd> Trasherk: dir ist schon klar, dass dd kein iso9660-file erzeugt, nur weil du die endung dahintersetzt?
<koegs> ,shell dd? Trasherk
<shetlandpony> Trasherk, Shell dd ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd - Weitere Infos im query ...
<apricot> weiß jemand wo NX-Nomachine den client.id_dsa.key speichert ?? Kann ihn nicht finden in /usr/NX - in /etc ist auch nichts ...
<Trasherk> LetoThe2nd, das war mir nicht klar
<LetoThe2nd> Trasherk: wenn du ein jpg zu .doc umbenennst, wirds auch kein wordfile, sondern bleibt ein jpeg.
<koegs> apricot: nein, aber find sollte helfen
<LetoThe2nd> Trasherk: dann solltest du jetzt _sehr_ dringend mal mit lesen _und_ denken anfangen :-)
<Trasherk> haha
<Trasherk> :D
<LetoThe2nd> Trasherk: das war kein scherz. ich wiederhols auch gern nochmal wie die anderen: man mkisofs
<LetoThe2nd> Trasherk: und als tip, was linux wirklich mit dateien macht kannst du dir mal das tool "file" anschauen. und feststellen, dass die dateiendungen keinen interessieren.
<Trasherk> LetoThe2nd, genisoimages kann das auch
<LetoThe2nd> Trasherk: ok. und?
<Trasherk> ich verwende dies und läuft gut
<LetoThe2nd> Trasherk: also dann musst du dir jetzt schon die frage gefallen lassen: wenn du das kennst und zufrieden bist - wie kommst du dann auf die unsäglich beknackte idee, aus spass mal dd zu benutzen?
<Trasherk> ich hab gegoogelt und da verwenden die dd, als ich man gelesen habe wusste jedoch nicht das dd als iso9660 file erzeugt
<bekks> dd KANN KEIN iso erzeugen.
<LetoThe2nd> Trasherk: wahrscheinlich hast du da auch nur die hälfte gelesen, und nicht den nervigen text vor dem copy-paste-befehl... dannn wär dir nämlich klar, unter welchem, einzigartigen zustand durch dd hindurch ein iso9660-file "entsteht"
<apricot> Ubuntu-Anfängerfrage: wie bekomme ich eine Shell als 'su' ??
<Frickelpit> sudo -i
<LetoThe2nd> apricot: anfängerantwort: "gar nicht, wenn du nicht selber drauf kommst" :P
<Frickelpit> ,sudo? apricot
<apricot> LetoThe2nd, dolle Antwort !!   mit su + Passwort gehts eben nicht
<shetlandpony> apricot: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<LetoThe2nd> apricot: weiss ich, und du auch :-)
<apricot> jaja ich will aber nicht dauernd sudo vor jeden Befehl setzen
<rumpel__> apricot, vorher vielleicht brav backup machen :)
<bekks> apricot: Dann lies "man sudo" um heruazufinden, was -i tut
<apricot> und manches funktioniert gar nicht
<rumpel__> apricot, sudo hält ne weile an, bis es ausläuft
<bekks> Alles funktioniert mit sudo
<LetoThe2nd> apricot: *hint* wenn du oft sudo brauchst, ist was an deinem bedienkonzept falsch.
<Frickelpit> apricot: lies doch mal den verlinkten artikel
<foofoobar> Hi an alle
<foofoobar> In meiner auth.log stehen komische AppAmor Strings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550221/
<foofoobar> Mein sshd ist zudem sehr "unstabil", d.h. er reagiert oft garnicht mehr, ich kann mich nichtmehr einloggen usw
<foofoobar> Kann das an AppAmor liegen?
<bekks> NEin.
<foofoobar> Okay
<foofoobar> Was bedeutet diese Meldung von AppAmor in meiner auth.log?
<bekks> Welche Meldung?
<foofoobar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550221/
<foofoobar> Dort steht irgendetwas mit AppAmor
<foofoobar> Das ist meine /var/log/auth.log
<bekks> Schau Dir deinen paste mal selbst an.
<foofoobar> bekks, ja ich werde dadrau? nicht schlau :/
<bekks> Schau Dir deinen paste selbst mal an.
<bekks> Wie sollen wir da irgendwas sinnvollen rauslesen? :)
<foofoobar> Ich habe das so aus der auth.log kopiert.
<bekks> Schau Dir den Paste an, und sag uns wie man in diesem Wust irgendwas lesen soll.
<foofoobar> bekks, das ist mir bewusst.. Aber normalerweise steht in meiner auth.log auch nicht so ein komischer kram mit AppAmor drin. Ich wei? nicht wie es da reinkommt und was es bedeuten soll. Wie soll ich das "aufbessern" das man es lesen soll ? Es steht so halt in der auth.log.
<bekks> Nun, wenn Dir das bewusst ist, dann sorge dafür, dass du das Zeug so nopastest, dass man es auch lesen kann.
<bekks> Und SO steht das sicherlich nicht in der auth.log.
<foofoobar> Oh doch, genau SO steht es dort drin..
<tm> foofoobar: einfache lösung, cat ein auf auth.log ausführen mit genau diesem eintrag wie es im paste steht und davon ein screenshot ;)
<tm> *ein cat
<foofoobar> bekks, tm: http://d.pr/NHkw
<bekks> foofoobar: Nopaste bitte mal lsb_release -a
<foofoobar> Das ausgansszenario war das ich auf mein sshd Verbinden konnte, nach einem PW gefragt wurde und danach aber nichtsmehr passiert ist (keine shell oder so). Daraufhin habe ich den Server per Interface vom Hoster neugestartet - port22 hat dann connection refused
<foofoobar> jetzt habe ich per recovery kernel gebottet und schaue mir die logs an
<foofoobar> bekks, lsb_release: command not found
<bekks> Jetzt bringt das alles nichts mehr.
<bekks> Ok, dann ist es kein Ubuntu.
<foofoobar> Also das eigentliche System ist Ubuntu 8.04
<foofoobar> Der Recovery kernel (komme ja sonst nicht auf das system drauf ohne den sshd) ist Debian GNU/Linux - Strato-Rescue 64bit \n \l
<animax> Hallo zusammen
<bekks> Ich würde ja das sshd.log anschauen.
<foofoobar> bekks, wird die standardm??ig erstellt? Ich finde die nicht unter /var/log/
<apricot> heureka - NXNomachine läuft auf dem XP-PC. die client.id_dsa.key war nicht angelegt.
<apricot> aber mit sudo hab ich trotzdem Probleme
<apricot> sudo cd /root funktioniert nicht !!
<apricot> sudo: cd: command not found
<bekks> apricot: Was genau soll das bringen?
<animax> Habe mir eben aus der Synaptic Wine installiert und will jetzt MapZone installieren. Da gibt es im Installationsordner im 'dxredist'-Ordner noch Archiv-Ordner. Muss ich die separat entpacken? http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7761/mapzone1.png
<apricot> andere Ordner mit root-Besitz kann ich auch nicht 'betreten'
<apricot> bekks, komische Frage 
<bekks> apricot: Nein, komisches Vorhaben von Dir.
<bekks> apricot: Was möchtest du eigentlich tun?
<apricot> z.B. cd nx ist ein komisches Vorhaben ????
<apricot> und sudo cd nx geht nicht
<joschi> apricot: `cd` ist ein shell built-in
<bekks> apricot: Was möchtest du eigentlich tun?
<joschi> apricot: natuerlich geht das nicht mit `sudo`
<apricot> und wie komm ich in Ordner die root gehören ?
<bekks> Als root.
<joschi> apricot: `sudo -i`
<apricot> und wie werd ich root unter Ubuntu ??
<bekks> Sagte man Dir mehrfach.
<apricot> aber sehr undeutlich  :)
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Man sagte Dir mehrfach "sudo -i"
<bekks> Wenn Dir das zu undeutlich ist - naja.
<LetoThe2nd> (und sogar noch deutlicher, wo man herausfindet warum das so ist und wie man richtig damit umgerht)
<LetoThe2nd> ,sudo? apricot, hier nochmal
<shetlandpony> apricot, hier nochmal: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: Aber dann muss man was lesen. Das ist voll undeutlich.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: boah f**k
 * rumpel__ holt popcorn
<apricot> musst ja nicht gleich unhöflich werden
<bekks> Niemand wurde unhöflich.
<Frickelpit> apricot: hier wird keiner unhöflich, nur sollte man etwas mehr bereitschaft zeigen, wenn man schon als root was machen will
<apricot> bin halt etwas von Suse/KDE vorgeprägt
<bekks> apricot: Das ist ein Grund, aber keine Entschuldifung sich zu weigern, etwas zu lesen.
<Frickelpit> apricot: das steht alles in dem verlinkten artikel
<rumpel__> da gibts kein sudo? :>
<LetoThe2nd> apricot: der unhöflichkeitsfaktor in diesem channel ist direkt proportional zu der wiederholungsanzahl durch den supportsuchenden, falls diese nach meinung des channels bereits ausrecihend beantwortet wurde und der supportsuchende leider mangels eigengeistesleistung nicht weiter kam.
<Frickelpit> apricot: sogar ziemlich weit oben, beim ersten scrollen zum artikel überfliegen landet man direkt da ;)
<rumpel__> LetoThe2nd, schön formuliert :)
<LetoThe2nd> rumpel__: finde ich auch. sollte man dem pony beibringen. als ,unhoeflich? oder so.
<animax> Hu hu, falls jemand gerade Luft hat, versuch ich noch mal einen Start:
<animax> Habe mir eben aus der Synaptic Wine installiert und will jetzt MapZone installieren. Da gibt es im Installationsordner im 'dxredist'-Ordner noch Archiv-Ordner. Muss ich die separat entpacken? http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7761/mapzone1.png
<erio> LetoThe2nd: besser kann man es nct ausdrücken
<Frickelpit> LetoThe2nd: feel free ;)
<apricot> ahh -- den link zu ubuntuusers hatte ich übersehen...
<animax> *Hunger auf Sandwich krieg*
<Frickelpit> apricot: mehrmals?
<bekks> Frickelpit: Pattern matching ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit: immer das gleiche halt. die leute meinen, "lesen" == "überfliegen".
<apricot> nein.. ich suchte den link in den manpages
<bekks> Was für einen Link?
<bekks> In den man pages ist kein Link.
<apricot> ebens !
<foofoobar> Ich habe meine Festplatte nach /mnt/md1 gemountet. ls -alF /mnt/md1/ geht.  ls -alF /mnt/md1/var/ geht. ls -alF /mnt/md1/etc/ geht nicht (es passiert einfach garnichts)
<foofoobar> Wo dran kann das liegen? Kaputte festplatte?
<bekks> foofoobar: ls -lha /mnt/md1/ nach nopaste
<foofoobar> bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/550231/
<bekks> foofoobar: ls -lha /mnt/md1/etc/
<bekks> foofoobar: Und das wieder nach nopaste.
<bekks> foofoobar: Und dmesg auch
<foofoobar> bekks, bei ls -lha /mnt/md1/etc/ passiert wieder nichts
<foofoobar> also nur ne leere Zeile, ich kann enter dr?cken aber nichts passiert weiter
<bekks> dmesg nach nopaste.
<dreamon> Hab hier ein neues Samsung Notebook. Wenn ich es im Akkubetrieb (ubuntu) boote, ist das bild abartig dunkel. nicht zu bedienen. Im Netzbetrieb geht es sauber. Das passiert aber nur wenn ich es im Akkubetrieb boote.
<dreamon> Oder im Netzbetrieb das Netzteil abhänge.. bekomme es dann nicht mehr hell
<dreamon> Hab aber volle Helligkeit eingestellt.
<gschwepp> dreamon: das sind deine stromspareinstellungen System -> [administration/prefrences] -> energie optionen
<gschwepp> irgendwie sowas schau dich mal um
<dreamon> gschwepp, Akkubetrieb abdunkeln.. ich machs mal aus.. so extrem hab ich das noch nie gehabt
<gschwepp> du kannst eigentlich auch ne helligkeit einstellen soweit ich das in erinnerung habe
<foofoobar> bekks, ich glaub die ganze schei? festplatte geht jetzt nichtmehr
<foofoobar> hab rescure kernel neu gestartet, jetzt kann ich nichtmal mehr md1 mounten
<bekks> foofoobar: Dann schau nach, warum.
<bekks> Ich warte ja immer noch auf dmesg im nopaste.
<dreamon> gschwepp, Wenn ich abdunkeln abschalte.. dann rockt es.. Danke. Das sah echt übel aus.
<dreamon> Kann man den Schlüsselbund irgendwie abschalten..der nervt total.
<gschwepp> dreamon: wieso nervt der dich? 
<gschwepp> dreamon: anders: welche eigenschaft des schlüsselbundes nervt dich 
<bekks> Die Aufforderung zur PAssworteingabe.
<dreamon> gschwepp, Weil er wenn ich die Kiste boote.. ich in das Feld passwort nichts eingeben kann.. ich weiß nicht warum.. clicke 100mal drauf.. er setzt den Cursor nicht
<jokrebel> dreamon: Autologin aktiv?
<dreamon> jo.
<foofoobar> bekks, dmesg vom rescue kernel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550239/
<jokrebel> dreamon: dann schalt das ab, gibt dei Passwort schon beim hochfahren ein (dann wirst da dann nicht mehr gefragt)
<bekks> foofoobar: Sieht doch alles gut aus.
<foofoobar> fdisk -l meint mittlerweile das /dev/md1 keine g?ltige partitionstabelle mehr hat
<dreamon> jokrebel, kannst du mir sagen wo ich das umstelle.. hab es bei Installation auto autologin gestellt.. 
<bekks> foofoobar: md1 sollte auch keine haben.
<bekks> foofoobar: Warum sollte ein mdX blockdevice eine Partitionstabelle haben?
<foofoobar> bekks, ka
<jokrebel> dreamon: systemverwaltung - anmeldebildschirm
<foofoobar> ich kann auf jedenfall nicht auf /dev/md1 zugreifen
<bekks> foofoobar: Genau, "ka".
<foofoobar> ??h
<foofoobar> /mnt/md1
<bekks> foofoobar: "kann nicht zugreifen" hat was genau mit "/dev/md1 hat keine Partitionstabelle mehr" zu tun?
<foofoobar> Nichts
<bekks> foofoobar: Wenn Du uns nicht sagst, WAS GENAU du tust, können wir dir auch nicht helfen.
<foofoobar> ls -alF /mnt/md1/
<foofoobar> Das mache ich. Und es passiert nichts.
<foofoobar> mount sagt mir: /dev/md1 on /mnt/md1 type ext3 (rw)
<foofoobar> ls -alF /mnt/md1/ gibt keine Ausgabe
<dreamon> jokrebel, Wenn ich es im Netzbetrieb hochfahre.. dann blinkt der Cursor und ich kann eingeben. im Akkubetrieb nicht.. haha.. so lustig wenns nicht zum weinen wäre
<bekks> Schon unmounted und fsck -f gemacht?
<foofoobar> umount geht nicht "device is busy"
<bekks> cd /; umount /mnt/md1
<foofoobar> device is busy
<bekks> man umount lesen und -f finden.
<bekks> Ansonsten lsof benutzen und schauen, warum die Meldung kommt.
<foofoobar> lsof command not found
<foofoobar> -f ?ndert auch nichts
<bekks> Tja, dann darfst Du rebooten.
<bekks> Und fsck -f machen.
<foofoobar> Okay, moment.
<foofoobar> bekks, welche parameter braucht fsck? Irgendwie hat dieses beschissene rescue system weder manpages noch funktioniert fsck -h oder fsck --help
<bekks> Sagte ich vorhin.
<foofoobar> h1652719:~# fsck -f
<foofoobar> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16.2
<bekks> Was glaubst Du passiert da?
<foofoobar> Das ist die einzige Ausgabe die ich bekomme, egal bei welchem Parameter.
<bekks> Du musst fsck natürlich auch sagen WAS es prüfen soll.
<bekks> Was könnte das wohl sein?
<foofoobar> h1652719:~# fsck -h /dev/md1
<foofoobar> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16.2
<foofoobar> okay, jetzt arbeitet er aber
<foofoobar> bzw. beendet den befehl nicht direkt
<bekks> Nur wenn /dev/md1 nicht gemounted ist.
<foofoobar> Ist es nicht
<foofoobar> Dauert das lange? Oder m?sste da direkt eine Ausgabe kommen?
<bekks> Das kann SEHR lange dauern.
<bekks> Hast Du ein Backup?
<foofoobar> Ja
<foofoobar> Das ?berpr?ft die Festplatte auf Fehler, oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Bzw. nein. :D
<rumpel__> hehe
<bekks> Es prüft das Dateisystem auf /dev/md1 auf Fehler.
<foofoobar> Okay.
<foofoobar> Bei 500GB kann dass dann wie lang ungef?hr dauern? 2h ?
<bekks> Was sagte ich dazu vorhin?
<rumpel__> wenn da viel drauf ist...
<foofoobar> "SEHR lange"
<bekks> Genau.
<foofoobar> es ist nicht viel drauf.. 20GB vielleicht
<foofoobar> ja definiere "SEHR"
<foofoobar> f?r mich sind 2h SEHR lange, wie lang ist f?r dich SEHR lange?
<bekks> Zwischen "ein bisschen" und "noch mehr".
<foofoobar> ..
<bekks> Es dauert so lange, bis es fertig ist.
<bekks> Man kann keine Aussage dazu treffen.
<foofoobar> Und gibt es Erfahrungswerte?
<bekks> Man kann keine Aussage dazu treffen.
<rumpel__> 20GB sollten spätestens heute abend fertig sein ^^
<bekks> Warum muss ich eigentlich alles doppelt und dreifach in deine Richtung sagen?
<rumpel__> foofoobar, ich geb mal eine unqualifizierte schätzung ab: 10min
<foofoobar> ok
<foofoobar> akzeptabel
<rumpel__> 20GB sollten nicht so lange dauern... außer das sind zigtausende an fitzeldateien
<bekks> Das weiß man eben nicht :P
<rumpel__> daher auch unqualifiziert ^^
<rumpel__> hmm... gabs da nicht was, bei dem fsck mit nem fortschrittsbalken koppeln konnte?
<rumpel__> ach, vermutlich hab ich das auch nur geträumt
<koegs> dd und pv gibt es, aber fsck, kA
<foofoobar> Was soll -f da bewirken? http://linux.die.net/man/8/fsck find ich kein f
<foofoobar> *-f
<bekks> Es erzwingt eine vollständige Prüfung, auch wenn der Superblock des FS als "clean" markiert ist.
<foofoobar> Okay. Hatte mich nur gewundert, dass es nicht in den manpages stand
<foofoobar> bekks, kann ich irgendwie nachpr?fen ob es anst?ndig l?uft? irgend ne .pid datei oder so ?
<foofoobar> Nachher h?ngt das auch wie das mounten oder das ls eben und ich warte ewig..
<bekks> ps aux | grep fsck
<foofoobar> bekks, ja da ist es drin
<bekks> Vielleicht verstehst du langsam, was "sehr lange" bedeuten kann?
<bekks> Und nur weil Du keine Geduld zu warten hast, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass da irgendwas "hängt".
<foofoobar> Ne ich hab kein Problem zu warten, ich will nur nich dass ich dann in 5h merke das immer noch nichts passiert ist..
<bekks> ...
<bekks> Es wird schon was passieren, keine Sorge.
<foofoobar> Okay
<foofoobar> bekks, ich hab grad nebenbei mal in die /var/log/syslog geschaut
<foofoobar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550263/
<foofoobar> Sind diese "Exceptions" normal?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Das nennt man Hardwaredefekt.
<foofoobar> Oh.
<koegs> wird hier immer noch der strato-server mit strato-debian-kernel debuggt? :)
<foofoobar> Was f?r eine Hardware ist betroffen? Die Festplatte?
<foofoobar> bekks, werden diese Meldung von fsck produziert? Weil da erscheinen fast min?tlich neue Eintr?ge davon
<bekks> koegs: Naja, das FS mit dem Ubuntu liegt auf einer von Debian zerstörten Platte. :P
<bekks> foofoobar: Nein, die werden vom Kernel produziert, weil die Festplatte defekt ist.
<foofoobar> Okay, gut
<foofoobar> Schei? strato..
<bekks> Wieso das?
<foofoobar> Ich hab vor ner Woche noch von denen nen Hardwarecheck durchf?hren lassen und sie meinten alles ist in Ordnung
<foofoobar> Weil vor 2 Wochen diese Meldungen auch shcon auftraten
<bekks> Dann hättest DU vor zwei Wochen schon einen Festplattentausch veranlassen müssen.
<bekks> Strato kann da nichts für, wenn der User pennt.
<foofoobar> Ich hab doch aufgrund dieser Meldung einen kompletten Hardwarecheck durchf?hren lassen .. und sie meinte alles w?re in Ordnung
<bekks> BEi DEN Meldungen heisst es "Tauscht die Festplatte" und nicht "guckt mal nach ob alles ok ist".
<foofoobar> Mh.
<foofoobar> Ich ruf mal den Support an
<bekks> Damit schliessen wir diesen Supportfall.
<foofoobar> bekks, danke f?r die Hilfe
<foofoobar> Wenigstens wei? ich jetzt was los ist..
<bekks> Wusstest Du vor zwei Wochen schon.
<jokrebel> ,utf8?
<shetlandpony> UTF-8 - Entweder du hast es oder du hasst es! [utf-8]
<jokrebel> foofoobar: Deine Umlaute funktionieren nicht.
<rumpel__> hehe... das pony wieder ^^
<foofoobar> okay
<zeitsofa> hi. kennt jemand ein tool zum konvertieren von ics in csv Format?
<tm> zeitsofa: awk :)
<apricot> wie stell ich denn den ntp-Dienst in Ubuntu 10.10 ein ? ubuntuers.de gibt das als Systemdienst in Gnome an - find ich nicht. Weitere Angabe ist: /etc/ntp.conf - gibts nicht .... 'ntpdate' ist mit synaptic installiert
<gaertner> Moin
<zeitsofa> Hallo ™ "\o :) naja awk is toll. nur ich hab grad keine lust nen script zu schreiben das das macht. schön wäre es wenn es was fertiges gibt
<Agrigor> Heyho, ich habe ein Problem: Mein HTPC fährt sich nachdem ich ihn aus dem Suspend2Ram geholt habe, nach ziemlich genau 5 Minuten herunter. Wenn ich zu dieser Zeit per SSH eingeloggt bin, bekomm ich auch von root@HTPC die Meldung, dass er runter gefahren wird. laut "Sensors" ist alles ok. In den Cronjobs steht auch nix... hat iwer ne Idee wer/was das veranlassen könnte?
<zeitsofa> apricot: dir hilft denke man ntpdate weiter.
<apricot> habs schon... hab den kleinen button bei System/Datum-Zeit einstellen nicht gesehen
<jokrebel> apricot: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit
<apricot> jokrebel, nein - da sehen nur veraltete Angaben .. siehe oben
<tm> zeitsofa: hallo herr zeitsofa o/" - keine ahnung obs da was fertiges gibt :?
<Agrigor> keiner ne Idee? :/
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sers
<antonn> Join #kubuntu-de
<bekks> Fail? :)
<antonn> hart, ja :]
<bekks> Ist schon fies, wenn man hierher umgeleitet wird.
<antonn> ich hab einen neuen bildschirm, und trotz korrekt installiertem nvidia-treiber is 640 die höchste auflösung
<Frickelpit> bekks: nö, das wird nicht umgeleitet ;)
<antonn> nvidia-settings funktioniert, zeigt aber auch nicht mehr auflösungen an
<bekks> antonn: "640" ist eine Zahl und keine Auflösung.
<bekks> Frickelpit: Oh.
<antonn> 640x480
<antonn> bekks ne Idee? :p
<bekks> antonn: Welcher Treiber wird aktuell verwendet?
<bekks> Welche genaue Version?
<antonn> nvidia-current
<bekks> Welche genaue Version?
<Frickelpit> antonn: nvidia-xconfig gemacht?
<bekks> Und wie hast Du verifiziert, dass X wirklich den Treiber verwendet?
<Frickelpit> paste mal deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<antonn> xorg paste klingt gut, die is ziemlich kurz
<Frickelpit> ,paste? antonn
<shetlandpony> antonn: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Frickelpit> ziemlich kurz klingt nicht gut
<antonn> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399587/
<foofoobar> bekks, ich habe nun nen neuen Server bekommen ..
<antonn> nvidia-xconfig gemacht, danach hat nvidia-config auch funktioniert
<foofoobar> Soll dort Ubuntu 8.04 oder 10.04 installiert werden?
<bekks> foofoobar: Das musst DU wissen.
<foofoobar> Was empfhielst du mir ?
<Protector1981> wieso gibts bei btrfs eigentlich ne SUB UUID? http://pastebin.com/73VebueA
<bekks> foofoobar: Ich kann Dir nichts empfehlen, weil ich nicht weiß, was Du mit der Kiste vorhast.
<foofoobar> bekks, also es soll nginx mit nem python dienst drauf laufen (bzw. per fcgi)
<bekks> foofoobar: Ja, dann entscheide doch einfach selbst :)
<foofoobar> bekks, gut dann nehm ich einfach das aktuellere.
<antonn> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 260.19.06 - mein alter bildschim war auch eine 21" röhre und da lief 1600x1200 noch 1a. 
<antonn> eine idee? :)
<bekks> antonn: Nopaste das /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<antonn> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399588/
<Protector1981> hmm, keiner? muss ich wohl doch mühsam auf Suche gehen :( egal :D
<Frickelpit> Protector1981: schau doch mal im wiki von btrfs ;)
<Frickelpit> stichwort snapshots
<Protector1981> ach...
<Protector1981> stimmt, ich vergaß :D
<Protector1981> weil ich war verdutzt, weil UUID_SUB sonst nur im RAID vorkommt
<Protector1981> danke Frickelpit
<antonn> bekks ? :)
<bekks> antonn: Du musst eine sinnvolle Auflösung per Modeline angeben, damit das funktioniert, denn die EDID deines Monitors ist verhunzt.
<antonn> unter Section "Monitor" DisplaySize	1600	1200 - wär das i.O.?
<antonn> re - unter Section "Monitor" DisplaySize 1600 1200 - wär das i.O.? bekks 
<bekks> antonn: Das ist keine Modeline.
<antonn> kannst du mir sagen wies aussehn muss?
<bekks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Agrigor> Heyho, ich habe ein Problem: Mein HTPC fährt sich nachdem ich ihn aus dem Suspend2Ram geholt habe, nach ziemlich genau 5 Minuten herunter. Wenn ich zu dieser Zeit per SSH eingeloggt bin, bekomm ich auch von root@HTPC die Meldung, dass er runter gefahren wird. laut "Sensors" ist alles ok. In den Cronjobs steht auch nix... hat iwer ne Idee wer/was das veranlassen könnte?
<antonn> bekks so ?
<bekks> antonn: Ich habe Dir vorhin einen Link gegeben :)
<bekks> Den könnte man ja mal durcharbeiten ;)
<antonn> das hab ich versucht :p
<coldjack> hallo ich habe folgendes Problem, anstelle eines Basses aus meines Subwoofers kommt der Ton, was könnte da falsch sein?
<dadrc> Falsch angeschlossen
<coldjack> ne 
<sash_> falsch konfiguriert
<coldjack> ja aber, was könnte da falsch konfiguriert sein?
<sash_> dein soundausgabedienst
<jokrebel> coldjack: Hat denn Dein Verstärker überhaupt einen separaten Subwoofer-Ausgang?
<Cyberthunder> huhu, ich hab hier einen befehl http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399590/ wenn ich den im Terminal ausführe funktioniert er, wenn ich ihn allerdings in eine *.sh gebe oder eine verknüpfung mit dem link dann funktioniert er nicht mehr. why? :D überseh ich da was? 
<bekks> wie "gibst" du den denn in eine *.sh, und wie verküfst du den link mit was genau?
<dadrc> Cyberthunder: +x?
<bekks> *verknüpfst
<coldjack> http://nopaste.info/952bfa0e02.html meine daemon.conf
<coldjack> ja hat meine Verstärker
<Cyberthunder> ne es ist ausführbar, einfach am Desktop einen Desktopstartet erzeugen mit diesem Befehl
<bekks> Cyberthunder: Nopaste das Script.
<Cyberthunder> bekks, im script steht das gleiche drinnen, ich will diesen befehl eigentlich in einem Starter haben, aber da tut sich nichts, und ich check gerade nicht warum, weil im terminal funktioniert es ja auch
<rumpe1> Cyberthunder, du kannst den Befehl auch direkt im Desktopstarter einfügen
<bekks> Cyberthunder: Ich möchte das Script trotzdem sehen.
<Cyberthunder> rumpe1, habe ich, will ich, aber er startet nichts, bzw reagiert gar nicht, und das verstehe ich gerade nicht :)
<bekks> Wenn da nämlich nicht mehr als dieser Befehl drinsteht, kann es nicht funktionieren.
<sash_> Cyberthunder: in dem skript koennen trotzdem fehler sein
<Cyberthunder> bekks, script ist mal nebensache, das war nur zum testen, ich verstehe gerade nicht warum dieser Befehl nicht in einem Starter funktioniert
<dadrc> wofür eigentlich das env davor?  ist das nötig?
<bekks> Das "env" ist komplett nicht nötig.
<dadrc> war mir doch so.
<Cyberthunder> ka für was das env steht, ist bei allen wine startern so 
<Cyberthunder> das env brauche ich im starter, sonst meckert er "Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"
<rumpe1> script in ein pastebin bitte
<Cyberthunder> rumpe1, ok script funktioniert wenn ich das schön mit #!/bin/bash mache, nur mein Starter will einfach nicht
<rumpe1> was gibst du da als Befehlszeile an?
<Cyberthunder> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399591/
<Cyberthunder> das ab env
<Cyberthunder> den gleichen befehl
<rumpe1> und mit dem script als befehl?
<Cyberthunder> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399590/ schreibe ich in den starter
<Cyberthunder> ne das sh script ist nur eine alternative zum starter, am desktop 
<rumpe1> und mit dem script als befehl für den starter?
<Trasherk> Hat jemand eine idee wie man in Latex einen index erstellt? geht sowas automatisch?
<Cyberthunder> der befehl sollte ja im terminal, script und im starter funktionieren
<Cyberthunder> ja ich kann das script auch über den starter starten, nur ich versteh nicht ganz warum das nicht direkt über den starter funktioniert? ist da ein fehler? ist der befehl zu lang oder kryptisch?
<dadrc> Trasherk: google, 1. Treffer
<mr_daniel> Ich habe schon seit längerer Zeit das Problem, dass die Uhr im oberen Panel einfriert. Z.B. wird immer noch 16:12 angezeigt, obwohl es schon 18:05 ist.
<geser> Trasherk: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/LaTeX/Indexing
<mr_daniel> Um das Problem zu lösen gehe ins Einstellungs-Menü der Uhr aktiviere und deaktiviere die Sekundenanzeige wieder. Das hebt den Freeze auf, ist aber keine wirkliche Lösung.
<mr_daniel> Habt ihr vielleicht eine Vermutung was der Grund für die Freezes sein könnte?
<mr_daniel> Hmm, vielleicht wäre ein cronjob ganz praktisch, der jede Minute die Sekundenanzeige an und aus macht. Aber auch das hört sich für mich nicht wirklich einer guten Lösung an.
<rumpe1> Cyberthunder, im starter werden die \\ zu \\\\ ... aber daran wirds wohl nicht liegen... ka
<Cyberthunder> rumpe1, ich stell mal den link um
<Trasherk> geser, dadrc klappt irgendwie net so einfach :(
<bekks> Trasherk: "klappt nicht" ist keine brauchbare meldung :)
<bekks> Trasherk: Was ganz genau klappt nicht?
<Trasherk> ich bekomme keine output vom inhaltsverzeichnis
<bekks> wie oft lässt du LaTeX denn laufen, bevor Du Dir das anguckst?
<Cyberthunder> rumpe1, ich habe den befehl auch mit "C:\Riot Games\League of Legends\lol.launcher.exe" getestet, aber es tut sich nix
<Trasherk> bekks, inwiefern wieoft? was hat das damit zu tuhn?
<bekks> Wie soll denn sonst das Inhaltsverzeichnis erstellt werden? Lass das dreimal laufen, und schau Dir danach das Ergebnis an.
<dadrc> Cyberthunder: Probier es mal mit Linuxpfadangaben
<Cyberthunder> dadrc, ein direkt link von /home weg?
<dadrc> eine absolute Pfadangabe, schaffst du schon. fängt wahrscheinlich mit /home an, ja
<Cyberthunder> ja sry :D
<Tiefflieger> Hi, es ist mir etwas unangenehm, sowas banales zu fragen: Wie kann ich den Mülleimer in der Konsole leeren? "~/.local/share/Trash" ist bereits leer, trotzdem erscheint im Mülleimer noch ein Verzeichnis, das nicht gelöscht wird, wenn ich auf "Mülleimer leeren" klicke :-/
<Trasherk> bekks, klappt nicht
<bekks> Trasherk: "klappt nicht" ist keine brauchbare meldung :)
<bekks> Immer noch nicht.#
<bekks> Mit welchem Befehl erstellst Du denn das Inhaltsverzeichnis?
<bekks> BTW ist ein Inhaltsverzeichnis kein Index, wonach Du ursprünglich gefragt hattest.
<Cyberthunder> dadrc, ne funktioniert leider auch nicht,werde wohl über das script starten, ich finds nur komisch das es nicht direkt über den starter geht
<Tiefflieger> ich hab schon fleißig gegoogelt, aber immer nur Verweise auf das Löschen von ~/.local/share/Trash gefunden. Ich weiß, das ist ein Alltags-Problem, trotzdem störts mich :-/
<dadrc> Tiefflieger: irgendwelche Wechselmedien aktiv?
<dadrc> Die haben 'nen eigenen Müll
<Tiefflieger> hm mom
<Tiefflieger> auweia, danke
<Tiefflieger> eine SD-Karte war schuld
<dadrc> =)
<buggyer> hi leute, hab mir phpldapadmin auf unserem server installiert, wenn ich mich bei diesem anmelde werde ich nur als dc=example,dc=org angemeldet... ich will aber dc=domain,dc=local... das ganze von einem entfernten rechner funktioniert seltsamerweise.
<Cyberthunder> dadrc, rumpe1 bekks danke an euch, ich starte nun das script und es funktioniert auch :) thx 
<Tiefflieger> dadrc: Vielen Dank :-)
<Trasherk> bekks, \usepackage{makeidx} \makeindex
<Trasherk> bekks, und dann click ich beim texmaker übersetzen
<Aderlass_> Hallo. Also ich hatte mir xubuntu auf dem Netbook installiert, zunächst war da noch eine NTFS Partition dabei. Die habe ich jetzt als ext4 konvertiert. Wie binde ich diese nun ins system ein?
<Trasherk> Aderlass_, was df  aus?
<Trasherk> was sagt df aus?
<Aderlass_> Hmm, was ist df? :) Bin totaler Anfänger..
<Trasherk> console öffen > df eingeben
<Aderlass_> Moment, ich öffne mal eben IRC auf dem Netbook, ist glaub ich sinnvoller. ;)
<Trasherk> wieso das den?
<Aderlass_> Soll ich nun 7 Zeilen abtippen?
<Trasherk> willst du mit copy&paste loslegen
<Aderlass_> nopaste dachte ich
<schweegi> habe da ein Problemchen mit der Paketverwaltung, kann nix mehr machen. Befehl "sudo apt-get install -f" bringt folgenden Fehler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550317/ weiß jemand, was zu tun ist ?
<Aderlass> Soo
<Aderlass> http://nopaste.voric.com/paste.php?f=msi3dg
<Trasherk> schweegi, wofür steht die option -f
<schweegi> -f ist zum Auflösen von Paketabhängigkeiten
<Trasherk> Aderlass, sudo apt-get install gparted
<schweegi> ich soll diesen Befehl ausführen, das bekomme ich jedesmal beim Start des Software Centers oder der Paketverwaltung via Fehlermeldung
<schweegi> daher kann ich auch keine Programme mehr installieren oder entfernen
<Tiefflieger> schweegi: Versuch mal folgendes:  sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get update
<schweegi> Tiefflieger, Ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550321/ -> ich soll wieder sudo apt-get -f ausführen, was aber ja zu obigem Fehler führt
<Aderlass> Trasherk, okay, ist drauf
<Walter_White> schweegi, dann versuch sudo apt-get -f install
<jokrebel> schweegi: "apt-get -f install" =|= "apt-get install -f"?
<ppq> jokrebel: ist das gleiche
<Trasherk> Aderlass, nun versuch mal die grafische oberfläche
<schweegi> jokrebel, Walter_White funzt ebenfalls nicht, gleiche Fehlermeldung
<Aderlass> Trasherk, Ah, sehr hübsch. :) Da sehe ich sie auch
<schweegi> das ist erst so, seit die Updates das letzte mal aufgespielt wurden. Bereits da kam der Fehler vor Abschluss der Aktualisierungen und seitdem kann ich nichts mehr machen in Sachen Pakete
<jochen> Nabend zusammen. Ich habe vor längerer zeit versucht, mit Rsync diverse Fotodateien mit der externen Platte zu syncronosieren. Dabei wurden Dateinamen mit Umlauten entstellt und es wurde ein großes durcheinander angerichtet. Frage : War das systhembedingt oder lag es an falschen einstellungen? Wie kann ich das verhindern?
<Tiefflieger> schweegi: Versuch mal, pidgin einfach komplett zu löschen: sudo apt-get purge pidgin
<Aderlass> Trasherk, Kann icih die darüber nun irgendwie mounten?
<Trasherk> Aderlass, normalerweise montet er alles automatisch
<Trasherk> notfalls musst per hand mount
<schweegi> Tiefflieger, auch nach Eingabe von sudo apt-get purge pidgin soll ich wieder sudo apt-get -f install eingeben
<jokrebel> schweegi: dann mach das. Und ggf. auch noch pidgin-data purgen, falls immer noch nicht geht.
<schweegi> jokrebel, ich hab das jetzt über Synaptic gemacht und da gings komischerweise, jetzt ist der Fehler weg
<Aderlass> Trasherk, Also irgendwie ist das seltsam. Laut dem GParted sind davon 3,29 GB used.
<Trasherk> Aderlass, kann sein, schau doch selbst nach was da drauf is /media/*
<Trasherk> ^path
<jokrebel> schweegi: schön :-)
<schweegi> jokrebel, kann es sein, das es an dem PPA von Pidgin liegt? Jetzt habe ich Pidgin erneut installieren wollen, vorher das PPA wieder hinzugefügt, und jetzt habe ich denselben Fehler wieder, kann Pidgin diesmal aber nicht installieren.
<jokrebel> ja
<LupusE> hi
<schweegi> na super. Pidgin ist das einzigste Programm mit dem icq aktuell funktioniert...
<schweegi> naja, aber danke für eure hilfe :-)
<LupusE> einzige, davon gibt es keine steigerung.
<jochen> jochen: 
<jokrebel> schweegi: hier geht icq über pidgin auch mit der offiziellen Version
<jochen> konversation taugt nix?
<schweegi> jokrebel, ich wurde ständig rausgeschmissen oder bekam erst gar keine Verbindung bedingt durch eine Änderung am Protokoll von ICQ 
<jokrebel> jochen: wer sagt das?
<jochen> jokrebel: schweegi meinte, dass pigin das einzige Programm das irc kann
<Tiefflieger> jochen: icq, nicht irc
<jochen> Tiefflieger: ok, ich sollte nebenbei nicht telefonieren.... *peinlich+
<schweegi> ich habs jetzt  hinbekommen. man muss alles, was nur irgendwie pidgin betrifft, komplett entfernen und anschließend nur das paket pidgin installieren, dann funktioniert es
<bullgard4> Audio Tag Tool > Mehrere Dateien taggen Format des Dateinamen stellt nur 5 Formate zur Auswahl. Wenn der Dateiname im Format "07 - Serenata Notturna in D major, III. Rondeau.ogg" vorliegt, welches 'Format des Dateinamens' wählt man dann aus?
<bullgard4> Audio Tag Tool > Mehrere Dateien taggen > Format des Dateinamen stellt nur 5 Formate zur Auswahl. Wenn der Dateiname im Format "07 - Serenata Notturna in D major, III. Rondeau.ogg" vorliegt, welches 'Format des Dateinamens' wählt man dann aus?
<LupusE> bullgard4: ich kenne die '5 formate' nicht, aber es wird nicht anders sein als jedes andere mustererkennungs system. track trennzeichen interpret trennzeichen titel punkt endung.
<LupusE> ohne trennzeichen -> shclechte karten.
<userR> hi leute! ich habe ein subnotebook mit einem pentium 733 ulv prozessor. habe testweise ubuntu xubuntu lxde lubuntu installiert. jedoch ist mein system extrem langsam. habe ein wenig gegoogled und einen thread in einem englischen ubuntuforum gefunden in dem jemand mit dem gleichen notebook meinte dass sich das performanceproblem löst wenn man den kernel für i386 kompiliert. wie muss ich denn da jetzt vorgehen?
<nabla> da laufen die koepfe heiß ^^
<LupusE> google -> ubuuntu kernel kompilieren ... da gibt es nicth viel nachzudenken.
<Fuchs> userR: das ist Quatsch. 
<nabla> Qvatch
<Fuchs> userR: wenn Du es mir nicht glaubst und ausprobieren willst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung 
<userR> wieso ist das quatsch?
<Fuchs> ,ot? nabla 
<shetlandpony> nabla: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fuchs> userR: weil es kaum was bringt, nur einen Kernel fuer $spezifische_architektur zu uebersetzen
<Fuchs> userR: probiers halt aus, Anleitung siehe oben, aber nicht erstaunt sein, wenn es nichts bringt. 
<userR> wüsstest du eine andere lösung? ich verstehe nämlich nicht wieso mein laptop mit ubuntu überfordert ist.
<nabla> vermutlich hat derjenige unwissentlich beim neukompilieren etwas anders gemacht
<Fuchs> userR: mal mit htop schauen, was da den Laptop wie stark belastet
<userR> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-203363.html der thread ist recht alt sehe ich gerade
<k1l> userR: welche hardware eckdaten hat denn der rechner? bzw genaue bezeichnung
<bullgard4> LupusE: Das einzige Format, das das »Audio Tag Tool« akzeptiert mit <track> am Anfang ist '<track>. <title>'. Den Punkt kann ich nicht beseitigen. --  Ich glaube, ich tagge weiterhin von Hand ohne das »Audio Tag Tool«.
<jokrebel> .oO( daraus folgt dann aber IMHO dass auch das Notebook schon recht alt ist )
<userR> das ist ein vaio vgn-tx2hp Intel Pentium M 733 1.1 GHz ULV 1gb ram
<LupusE> bullgard4: oder du benutzt easytag. welches noch immer viel handarbeit braucht, aber diese gut unterstuetzt.
<bullgard4> LupusE: Danke für den Tipp!
<userR> fuchs zur zeit ist er nicht belastet aber wenn er stockt dann hängt er sodass die auslastungstabelle nicht aktualisiert wird
<Fuchs> userR: waere aber interessant zu wissen 
<Fuchs> htop wird dann ziemlich sicher noch aktualisiert. Festplattenaktiviaet waere auch interessant, 
<Fuchs> weil das fast so klingt, als waere Dein RAM voll und er wuerde anfangen zu swappen
<userR> hm das hört sich logisch an. die platte ist nämlich ne 1,8 zoll mit nur 4000 umdrehungen oder so also recht lahm
<Fuchs> nun, halte halt mal ein Terminal mit htop offen
<Fuchs> und versuch das zu verfolgen
<Fuchs> Kernel kompilieren wird mit _sehr_ hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gar nichts bringen
<userR> ich versuche erstmal htop zu verfolgen
<dreamon> Wenn Fenster schwarz/weiss werden.. und dann wieder farbig und Anwendung weiterläuft, was heißt das genau. Hat der Task ein Problem oder ist CPU überlastet oder was?
<Fuchs> das ist compiz
<Fuchs> und der meint, dass die Anwendung fuer mehr als n Sekunden nicht reagiert hat auf Anfragen
<Fuchs> das kann an der Anwendung oder am System liegen
<dreamon> Fuchs, Habe ein Gambas Programm geschrieben, das meine Heizung abfrägt. Wenn da das Netzwerk weg ist, dann kommen Fehlermeldungen.. und da passiert das dann ständig. 5Sekunden farbig 5Sekunden schwarz weiß.
<Fuchs> tja
<Fuchs> dann reagiert das Programm nicht auf Anfragen des WM 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Was wird denn da angefragt.. ?
<Fuchs> keine Ahnung, #compiz-dev fragen
<dreamon> Andere WindowManager machen das nicht?
<wo7ke> servus, jemand ne idee, wieso "pabrowse" mir pulseaudio sinks anzeigt, ich die aber in pavucontrol nicht auswählen kann (move to)? 
<Fuchs> dreamon: doch, aber da faellt es weniger auf, weil die das Fenster nicht einfaerben. Kann man in compiz auch ausschalten
<dreamon> Fuchs, Danke für die Infos!
<wo7ke> padevchooser, welcher als deprecated gilt, zeigt sie auch an
<dreamon> Fuchs, Vielleicht hast du mir noch einen Tip. Gnome restartet bei mir einmal in der Woche nur wenn ich einen Text eingebe. Egal welches Programm. Ob es Xchat ist, oder Konsole. Es kommt immer wieder vor.
<Fuchs> Das ist X, das sich neu startet, 
<Fuchs> dementsprechend waere /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old  interessant. 
<dreamon> Das ist mir noch nicht passiert wenn ich nur mit der Maus arbeite. Sobald ich Text eingebe. (gedit,xchat, firefox) hatte das schon überall
<Fuchs> Es gab da mal Bugs im Font Rendering, das mit bestimmten Karten (bevorzugt Intel) und Schriftarten auftritt
<Fuchs> ist ziemlich sicher der, wurde von mir auf launchpad irgendwann auch mal reported und war m.W. in halbwegs aktuellen Versionen gefixt
<wo7ke> wär cool, wenn hier jmd mit pulseaudio routing antworten würde, habt schon mal dank
<Fuchs> wenn es ein anderer ist, bleibe ich bei dem /var/log/Xorg.0.old.log  (oder so) Vorschlag
<dreamon> Fuchs, Wird das durchnummeriert oder überschrieben? sprich wenn ich jetzt nachschaue. (ist 2-3Tage her)
<wo7ke> (+erfahrung)
<Fuchs> dreamon: ueberschrieben, 0 ist die Screen-Nummer
<Fuchs> dreamon: deswegen auch das .old, weil das ohne .old wurde eben schon ueberschrieben, weil sich X ja automagisch neu startet
<dreamon> Fuchs, Das log ist sofort weg, wenn das x restartet?
<Fuchs> dreamon: noe, das .old muesste noch da sein, das xorg.0.log ist dann halt das neue, ja
<dreamon> Fuchs, Old ist da.. Aber wann wird die Old angelegt.. beim Runterfahren oder abstürzen oder beides?
<Fuchs> wenn ein neues erstellt wird, vermute ich mal 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Also beim nächsten absturz rette ich sofort das old und gibt dir bescheid. Soweit ok?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> ich bin aktuell im Urlaub, 
<Fuchs> also lese ich hier selten mit. Aber versuchen kannst Du es. 
<dreamon> Hattest du das schon mal? hab das hier nur auf dieser Kiste.
<Fuchs> ja
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ah das beruhigt mich. Wollte schon neu installieren.. aber das kann ich mir dann ja sparen.
<dreamon> Fuchs, Aber ich hab das gefühl, das es was mit shift oder alt zu tun hat.. immer wenn ich da rumgefummelt hatte passierte es. Neulich bei einem Wort 2Mal hintereinander.
<brennabor> ich suche gerade bei ebay nach einem geeigneten printserver. welche protokolle muß der aus sicht von ubuntu beherrschen? 
<wo7ke> dreamon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Fuchs> dreamon: welche GPU mit welchem Treiber?
<dreamon> Fuchs, [GeForce 9600M GT] -> nvidia 260.19.29
<Fuchs> okay, das ist dann komisch
<Fuchs> in dem Fall bitte nicht das Log, 
<Fuchs> sondern einen kompletten  `sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh`
<dreamon> Wann soll ich das machen? wenn er x restartet hat.?
<Fuchs> jap
<dreamon> Wir gemacht.
<cybertron> nabend
<wo7ke> cybertron: dir auch
<cybertron> :)
<bullgard4> brennabor: brennabor: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<brennabor> was ne lange latte ....
<wo7ke> also noch jemand ne idee wieso das mit pulseaudio von maverick zu maverick (stream) nicht funktioniert?
<brennabor> cups? ist das ein protokoll, ein service? welches netzwerkprotokoll unterstützt cups? (stochern im nebel)
<Fuchs> ,cups? brennabor 
<shetlandpony> brennabor, CUPS ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bullgard4> brennabor: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Unix_Printing_System
<brennabor> ipp, lpd/lpr - das ist ein bißchen mager
<wo7ke> brennabor: du findest CUPS mager?
<brennabor> wo7ke: die auswahl der netzwerkprotokolle in vergleich mit dem, was druckserver anbieten: ja
<brennabor> meinetwegen kann ich auch die druckserver mager finden, kommt aufs selbe raus
<wo7ke> cups ist ja ein druckserver
<wo7ke> was fehlt dir denn?
<brennabor> ich hab hier einen parallelportdrucker für den ich einen druckserver brauche
<brennabor> damit ich in einer heterogenen umgebung drucken kann
<ItsJustMe> moin, ich hätte da gerne ein problem mit meinem apache server ;)
<wo7ke> k, und was haben die dann so zu bieten?
<brennabor> TCP/IP, NetBEUI, DHCP
<bullgard4> ItsJustMe: Bitte stelle eine konkrete Frage. Vielleicht kann sie jemand bantworten.
<ItsJustMe> netstat |grep TIME_WAIT |wc -l  && netstat |grep ESTABLISHED |wc -l 15281 18
<ItsJustMe> 15200 WAIT und 18 estab. - sollte das nicht andersrum sein?  ;)
<brennabor> "windows lpd printing", ist das kompatibel mit dem lpd von cups? 
<wo7ke> ItsJustMe: deine smiley-taste klemmt :)
<wo7ke> brennabor: warum sollte es das nicht sein?
<ItsJustMe> ja, ist kaffe mit tabak gemisch. die geht kaum wieder hoch
<wo7ke> ItsJustMe: jammie
<brennabor> wo7ke: kA, will nichts kaufen, was nicht geht
<wo7ke> brennabor: wenns nicht geht, kannste es immer noch zurück schicken
<wo7ke> brennabor: denke aber schon, dass es funktioniert, da cups maßgeblich unter osx entwickelt wird und die ziemlich auf integration in heterogenen netzwerken achten
<brennabor> ist ein privater verkäufer, kein umtausch usw.
<wo7ke> brennabor: (also von apple programmierer)
<wo7ke> brennabor: musst selber deine risikobereitschaft einschätzen 
<wo7ke> brennabor: billiger vs. komfortabler
<brennabor> tja, wie immer, das restrisiko
<brennabor> naja, restrisiko ist quatsch, das ist 50%
<wo7ke> das und der arbeitsausfwand
<brennabor> und die nerven ...
<wo7ke> genau
<wo7ke> also ich denk, das geht
<wo7ke> WENN(!) drucker und printer-server zusammenspielen 
<cybertron> seufz...jemand hier der mir helfen kann ein .deb paket zu bauen? ich habs nun mit dem wiki probiert und noch nach anderen anleitungen
<cybertron> und ich will ein ganz einfaches paket nur machen ohnre source usw nur binary + files
<bullgard4> cybertron: Du kannst auch die Experten in #ubuntu-motu fragen.
<cybertron> bullgard4: danke
<malformed> hi, kann mir jemand beim installieren von gnome-chemistry-utils-0.12.6 unter kubuntu 10.10 helfen? ich habe zwar ./configure gemacht, aber er macht dann kan ./make, weil es kein makefile gibt, ich habe bisher alles mit apt-get installiert, aber das programm ist von freshmeat und nicht in den sources vorhanden ^^
<bekks> Was steht denn im Readme, wie man es baut?
<malformed> in der readme nichts, in dere install steht ./configure, make, make install…
<LupusE> dann gibt es sicher eine configure.log ...
<rumpe1> malformed, bei configure erscheinen meldungen.. die vielleicht mal durchlesen
<rumpe1> malformed, die mit warning oder error sind die interessantesten zeilen ^^
<malformed> er hatte beim ersten mal abgeborchen, wie lich intltool nicht hatte, das hab ich installiert, danach gings aber auch ned weiter ^^ ich versuche mal, in die log zu schauen…
<hausgeist> moin
<malformed> hm, also die warnings helfen mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht :p
<malformed> irgendwas ist passend für c+ aber nicht für c, irgendwelche conflicting types für dcgettext…
<malformed> oh, und cairo fehlt…
<cybertron> scheinbar will mir aber keiner helfen
<malformed> so, ich muss mal off, melde mich bestimmt die owchen ochmal wegen meinem problem :) vielen dank trotzdem =)
<Longbottom> cybertron: Hast du dein Problem schon geschildert?
<breaker> N'abend
<breaker> Gibt es für Ubuntu skype mit Videochatmöglichkeit? oder etwas ähnliches?
<bullgard4> breaker: Ja.
<Fuchs> breaker: skype selber, und noch ein paar andere Clients, die es koennen
<Fuchs> ,skype? breaker 
<shetlandpony> breaker, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> ,IM? breaker 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss nichts ueber IM, ich verbinde aber 249 Dinge mit IM. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche IM' zum suchen nach Informationen
<breaker> thx.
<Fuchs> shetlandpony, suche IM
<Fuchs> oh weia ...  such im Wiki nach  Instant Messenger, das ist was Du suchst 
<breaker> Noch ne Frage: Mein Evolution schmiert relativ häufig > 90% oft ab, wenn ich mine Kontakte editieren möchte
<bullgard4> breaker: Ich empfehle Dir Empathy.
<breaker> Über die Fetsplattenübersicht sehe ich das einige sbd-Dateien knapp über 1000 MB belegen und damit knapp 100% space belegen, aber die Platte hat noch wesentlich mehr PLatz frei ...
<bullgard4> breaker: Evolution hat einen Debug-Modus. Bitte bemühe den und berichte die entstehenden Fehlermeldungen.
<breaker> bullgard4: ok, ich mache mich damit mal schlau
<bullgard4> breaker: Im GIMPnet gibt es einen Kanal #evolution. Dort sind oft Experten. Aber auch dort mußt Du etwas Geduld mitbringen.
<Minipluto> in welcher manpage stehen denn die Parameter von synclient detailliert erläutert (das was erscheint, wenn man synclient -l aufruft)? Ich dachte, es würde in der man von synclient stehen. Ist aber nicht so. Dass es irgendwo steht, weiß ich aber, weil ich mir das schon mal in einer älteren Ubuntu-Version angesehen habe.
<breaker> bullgard4: bedankt :)
<Minipluto> schon gefunden… synaptics. Mit s am Ende *G*
<wo7ke> hmm, jetzt vielleicht jmd mit pulseaudio erfahrung am start?
<dAnjou> wo7ke: keiner sagt jetzt ja, um dann doch nein zu sagen
<wo7ke> dAnjou: ach wieso denn, ein offenes ohr genügt, wenn es dann noch immer nicht gehen sollte, dreh ich da keinem ein strick draus
<wo7ke> ;)
<dAnjou> wo7ke: soll heißen: schildere einfach dein problem, dann wird sich dem einer annehmen oder auch nich
<wo7ke> dAnjou: ich weiß, hab ich ja schon mal getan. mir geht es im prinzip um das routen von sound auf einen anderen rechner mit der hilfe von pulseaudio
<jochen> Wann benutz man eigentlich die Ubuntu Systemverwaltung und wann das Software-Center? Gibt es vor oder Nachteile?
<wo7ke> und ja, ich hab bereits das wiki von ubuntuusers und ubuntu.com konsultiert
<bekks> jochen: In der Systemverwaltung findest du synaptic, ein Frontend für die Paketverwaltung. Das Softwarecenter ist nichts anderes.
<rumpe1> jochen, such dir eins aus, das dir am besten gefällt.
<wo7ke> der stand ist, dass pabrowse meint den anderen rechner zu sehen, pavucontrol aber nicht
<jochen> ok, danke. Das wollte ich nur wissen...
<wo7ke> irgendwie ist es echt schwer an diese informationen ranzukommen, man wird immer wieder auf andere channel verwiesen oder stößt auf taube ohren
<wo7ke> zumal die audio-geschichte eh relativ komplex ist
<helix_9> hallo, kann man unter gnome anstatt des desktops wie bei KDE ein fenster in dem sich alle dateien des Desktops befinden
<wo7ke> alsa--> pulseaudio --(wird annonciert von) -->avahi
<dAnjou> wo7ke: schonmal suchmaschinen benutzt? ich denke und weiß, dass es da zig how-tos zu gibt
<wo7ke> dAnjou: come on
<dAnjou> linux heißt kämpfen
<wo7ke> dAnjou: das weiß ich
<wo7ke> dAnjou: es gibt ein relativ aktuelles howto auf linuxundich
<wo7ke> aber es klappt irgendwie nicht
<wo7ke> man conft es mit paprefs
<wo7ke> ist getan und dann taucht es aber nicht auf, schluss
<wo7ke> vielleicht ne idee, wo ich weitergraben könnte?
<dAnjou> jop hatte ich auch
<dAnjou> nö
<wo7ke> dAnjou: geht bei dir etwa auch nicht?
<dAnjou> deswegen hab ichs auch sein gelassen ... vorerst
<dAnjou> hab das vor monaten mal probiert
<wo7ke> pulseaudio.org kannste völlig knicken
<LupusE> ,funzt? wo7ke 
<shetlandpony> Sorry LupusE, ich weiss nichts ueber funzt, ich assoziiere aber confen und funzen damit
<dAnjou> audio über netzwerk scheint in der linux-szene nich so viel use cases zu finden
<LupusE> ,funzen? wo7ke 
<shetlandpony> wo7ke: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<helix_9> jemand eine idee ?
<bekks> helix_9: Nein, kann man nicht.
<helix_9> ok danke
<dAnjou> nautilus -> Arbeitsfläche o.O
<wo7ke> shetlandpony: what is your point? ist hier mundart nicht gestattet, oder bin ich hier irgendeinem sprachpolizisten aufgesessen?
<shetlandpony> Sorry wo7ke, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber your pointist hier mundart nicht gestattet, oder bin ich hier irgendeinem sprachpolizisten aufgesessen
<dAnjou> wo7ke: bot
<wo7ke> jaja
<wo7ke> so n schwachfug, na egal
<LupusE> wo7ke: ggf willst du zum netzwerkstreamen von PA/avahi weg und dir einmal daap und/oder DLNA (uPNP) ansehen. die protokolle sind (so meine ich) besser dokumentiert.
<LupusE> wo7ke: schreib vernuenftig, dann gibt es vernuenftigen support. gegen lernresistenz kann ich nichts machen. good luck.
<dAnjou> LupusE: die sind doch viel zu hochschichtig?
<LupusE> dAnjou: stimmt, also in den muell werfen.
<wo7ke> LupusE: eigentlich würde ich das gar nicht so sehen, da pa einen generischen ansatz verfolgt, wie es professionelle audio-subsysteme auch tun. alles ist ein stream und du selbst kannst bestimmen, was wohin geroutet wird
<wo7ke> LupusE: worauf bezieht sich denn die lernresistenz? auf den gebrauch der dt. sprache?
<grotek> HaLLo :)
<wo7ke> dAnjou: eben
<gaertner> Hallo
<grotek> Ist hier jemand interessiert nem ubuntunOob bei einem Treiberproblem zu helfen ?
<wo7ke> lol
<bekks> ,meta? grotek 
<shetlandpony> grotek: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<bekks> ,frag? grotek 
<shetlandpony> grotek: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<grotek> ^^
<grotek> ok
<Fuchs> grotek: lass mich raten, Dein Tastaturtreiber? Der scheint naemlich defekt. 
<wo7ke> Fuchs: warum gleich so aggro, gilt im übrigen auch für LupusE
<grotek> also ich hab nen Sampler ( ROLAND SP-555) und habe den per usb angeschlossen. über lsusb zeigt der mir zwar an das es ein gerät von Roland ist aber es ist kein Ttreiber zu finden ...
<wo7ke> grotek: und was hast du bisher versucht um diesen missstand auszugleichen?
<grotek> googl ^^
<Fuchs> grotek: Du kannst auf der HCL mal schauen, ob es Treiber gibt, ziemlich sicher leider nicht
<wo7ke> grotek: und?
<grotek> hab Linux allgemein erst seit 2 Tagen !
<Fuchs> grotek: da es allerdings USB ist, koenntest Du den ueber ein Windows in Virtual Box (Closed Source Edition) ansprechen
<grotek> hmm ...
<Fuchs> ist halt ein wenig overkill 
<Fuchs> ,hcl? grotek 
<shetlandpony> grotek: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Fuchs> aber zu so "exotischer" hardware kann es sehr gut sein, dass es leider keine Treiber gibt
<grotek> naja das problem ist das Gerät nehme ich sonst immer als Extra Soundkarte bzw midicontroller ..
<wo7ke> bin mir fast sicher, dass, wenn es nicht eh als mass-storage angesprochen wird, dieser nicht existiert
<wo7ke> du kannst glück haben, wenn es ein genersches usb-audio/-storage device ist
<Fuchs> ein sampler? Kaum. 
<wo7ke> generisch
<grotek> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0582:00c5 Roland Corp.
<TheInfinity> n kurzes googlen ergibt dass man ROLAND SP-555 + linux weitestgehend vergessen kann.
<grotek> das hat er mir erstmal ausgespuckt und ich hab nach den ids geschaut
<wo7ke> und das wusste grotek vorher nicht?
<TheInfinity> es gibt mac und windows treiber.
<grotek> aber bis jetzt nix gefunden..
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, USB kann man in VirtualBox direkt durchschleusen
<Fuchs> das ginge also. Ist dann halt die Frage, ob man dafuer nicht lieber gleich Windows booten moechte
<TheInfinity> grotek: ich fürchte du wirst um virtualbox mit windows drin nicht drumrumkommen. umständlich aber wenigstens eine option.
<grotek> müsste ich VBox laufen lassen wenn ich das Gerät dann nutze ?
<wo7ke> oder osx in der virtualbox ^^
<grotek> :P
<Fuchs> grotek: ja
<grotek> über wine gehts glaub ich auch nich soweit ich gelesen hab ...
<Fuchs> ziemlich sicher nicht, weil wine keine hardware emuliert 
<wo7ke> grotek: ne, geht vom prinzip her schon nicht
<gaertner> win läuft
<wo7ke> wine emuliert nämlich im prinzip gar nichts ^^
<wo7ke> deswegen heißt es ja auch so
<wo7ke> :)
<gaertner> Ich suche zwei spiel einmal schwimmen und bocca
<grotek> und wie wäre es wenn ich den Sampler als usb soundkarte installier ? würde man dazu nen Treiber finden ?
<grotek> weil ne interne soundkarte hat das gerät ja ---
<Fuchs> grotek: wenn, dann waere es vermutlich schon erkannt worden, und dann haette ALSA einen Treiber dafuer, 
<Fuchs> grotek: Du koenntest in der ALSA Dokumentation nachlesen, ob das Geraet da bekannt ist
<grotek> find ich wo ?
<grotek> :)
<Fuchs> oder auf gut Glueck schauen, ob gem. cat /proc/asound/cards   das Ding schon erkannt wird
<Fuchs> www.alsa-project.org 
<grotek> thX
<grotek> hmmm schade nix dabei ... denn klemm ich den halt per chinch ran ... :/
<wo7ke> grotek: das "müsste" auf jedenfall gehen ;)
<grotek> ja aber denn muss ich mein Tonstudio umbaun wegen dem midicontroller ^^
<Fuchs> cinch.  :p 
<grotek> ch ^^
<Fuchs> definitiv cinch. Aber ist eh offtopic. 
<wo7ke> für manche ist rechtschreibung nie ot
<grotek> das 3. Reich is passé seitdem gibts die Linksschreibung ! ;)
<Fuchs> oeh. Solche Kommentare bitte nicht mehr, danke. 
<grotek> ok ;)
<wo7ke> grotek: versuch das mal mit allen worten duch zu exerzieren, die recht/richtig im stamm haben, wirst du noch viel mehr OT
<grotek> :D
<grotek> ok ich geb auf :p
<grotek> hmm.. ich werd morgen mal bei ROLAND anrufen ... vieleicht könn die ja genaueres dazu sagen ... 
<grotek> wär ziemlich doof wenn das nich geht ...
<Fuchs> grotek: solltest Du es wider Erwarten zum Laufen bekommen: die hcl und unser Wiki  freuen sich immer ueber solche Eintraege. 
<grotek> ui ,.... wie gesagt ich hab linux erst seit 2 Tagen ^^ werd aber denk ich mal mein bruder befragen ... wozu lernt der sonst softwareentwickler :p
<wo7ke> grotek: um kohle zu machen, denk ich
<grotek> jo :D
<grotek> hmm aber der nutzt hauptsächlich Gentoo ... macht das nen Unterschied oder haben alle Linuxsysteme den gleichen Kernel ?
<wo7ke> ne, für den aspekt sollte es keinen unterschied machen
<grotek> ok :)
<wo7ke> linux == kernel!
<grotek> danke für die aufklärung ;)
<wo7ke> kein ding
<grotek> arbeitet hier zufällig jemand mit lmms oder Ardour ?
<wo7ke> ich sag immer, jedes bisschen hilfe kann zu begeisterung und einem neuen linuxuser führen
<grotek> also bis auf das mit dem Sampler läuft alles so wie ichs wollte ! :)
<wo7ke> grotek: da geh mal lieber in einen anderen chan z.B. #ubuntustudio
<grotek> :)
<grotek> thx
<wo7ke> (bin da auch )
<grotek> ^^
<jokrebel> ,enter? gr
<shetlandpony> gr: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<jokrebel> ,enter? grotek
<shetlandpony> grotek: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<grotek> oK :)
<sonotos> salve, ich such ein tool für ubuntu mit dem ich screencasts einfach nachvertonen kann und bei dem ich auschnitte aus einem video einfach extrahieren kann mit export nach flash
<sonotos> gibts da was spezielles oder muss ich mich da in eine von den "allgemeinen" videoschnittlösungen einarbeiten?
<jokrebel> sonotos: kennst Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/videobearbeitung ?
<sonotos> jokrebel: perfekt thx
<jokrebel> sonotos: gerne ;-)
<dreamon> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die geschwindigkeit zwischen zwei IPs zu messen.. PC<>router oder PC1<>PC2.. was die Leitung hergibt?
<sonotos> dreamon: im zweifel einfach ein paar große dateien per ftp oder nfs kopieren
<dreamon> Ich kompiere gerade von PC zu PC über einen switch.. der macht nur 2,1MB/s .. versteh nicht was da so lahm geht.. 
<rumpe1> dreamon, dd if=/dev/zero bs=4096 count=1048576 | ssh user@host.tld 'cat > /dev/null'    z.B.
<sonotos> dreamon: welches protokoll?
<sonotos> ssh?
<dreamon> sonotos, Samba
<sonotos> hm ok ne samba sollte eigentlich schneller sein
<sonotos> bei ssh kann ich mich dran erinner dass ich früher nur 2mb/s hatte bei samba 10mb/s im rahmen der messgenauigkeit halt
<rumpe1> statt ssh kann man ja auch nc nehmen
<Miniplut1> wie kann ich bei einem Synaptics-Touchpad denn unterschiedliche X- und Y-Auflösungen korrigieren? Das Touchpad hat ein Format von 16:10, löst aber horizontal 3610 Punkte und vertikal 3853 Punkte (also fast genauso viel) auf und das bewirkt, dass es bei horizontalen Bewegungen quasi empfindlicher reagiert
<Miniplut1> hmm, das ist ja eigentlich widersprüchlich, fällt mir gerade auf… ist aber trotzdem so
<wo7ke> stimmt, müsste genau anders herum sein
<wo7ke> da die vertikale dichter höher ist
<Miniplut1> wo7ke: jupp, allerdings ist es im Moment so, dass ich vertikal über die gesamte Höhe des Touchpads so gerade vom oberen Rand zum unteren komme und horizontal erreiche ich den anderen Bildrand schon bei ⅔ der Touchpad-Breite. Das heißt dann ja, dass es horizontal ca. 4 mal empfindlicher ist als vertikal
<Miniplut1> habe schon versucht, das über die synaptic-Optionen HorizResolution und VertResolution zu regeln aber ziemlich am Ende der Manpage steht, dass das ReadOnly-Werte sind
<ich__> hey leute, habe meinen fernseher via hdmi angeschlossen.. bekomme auch direkt ein bild, jedoch fehlt mir der Ton :( was kann ich machen?
<wo7ke> Miniplut1: was ja dann aber ziemlich sinnig wäre
<wo7ke> Miniplut1: schon mal nach leuten mit dem gleichen laptop gegoogelt?
<Minipluto> wo7ke: jo aber da lässt sich nichts Aufschlussreiches finden aber es optimieren wahrscheinlich auch nicht viele Leute am Touchpad rum. Ich habe gerade von meinem alten 10.04 die Einstellungen in die /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf von 10.10 übernommen und da ist mir das aufgefallen, denn die Standardeinstellungen vom Touchpad sind ziemlich lahm und unter 10.04 lief auch alles super
<jokrebel> gn8
<wo7ke> Minipluto: und?
<Miniplut1> wo7ke: was und?
<wo7ke> na wie geht es denn mit den einstellungen von lucid
<wo7ke> brb
<Schlafmuetze> Nabend, ich hab da mal eine Frage. Ich habe mir Ende letzten Jahres einen digitalen Kugelschreiber gekauft. Dieser wird erkannt und die Bewegungen werden auch mit Hilfe des wizardpen-Treiber übertragen. Nun habe ich allerdings erstmal ein großes Problem, das System glaubt dabei das der Mauszeiger die ganze Zeit gedrückt ist, wodurch ein schreiben mit dem Stift fast unmöglich ist.
<Schlafmuetze> Wie kann ich dies unterbinden?
<Fuchs> Schlafmuetze: es gibt ein Kalibrierungsprogramm, 
<Fuchs> wizardpen-calibrate
<Fuchs> das koennte helfen
<Fuchs> alternativ gibt es die TopZ und BottomZ Optionen fuer die xorg.conf (resp. xorg.conf.d/datei), die Du verwenden kannst
<Fuchs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen  << listet das meiste davon 
<Schlafmuetze> Danke.
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Schlafmuetze> Und dann noch eine kleine Frage, gibt es ein Programm mit dem meine Handschrift direkt zur Eingabe von Wörtern, Texten usw. z.B. für OpenOffice genutzt werden kann? Bei der OCR-Übersicht von Ubuntuusers habe ich nur Programme gefunden, die Text aus Bildern herausfiltern können.
<Minipluto> Problem mit dem Touchpad hat sich erledigt
<zeitsofa> moin :) wenn ich vm's starte (xen) wird immer ne iptables regel angelegt (sieht nach antispoofing aus ich find aber nichts das da aktiviert) wie kann ich das verhindern?
<ThreeM> die vm nicht booten ;)
<zeitsofa> alamar: falls du noch wach bist. danke für den wink mit dem ipmi. konfiguriert ist es. ich kriege nur dieses plugin für den firefox nicht installiert.
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-05
<dAnjou> gibt's denn mal ne nette klickibunti methode, um nen desktop ubuntu mal eben als wlan access point einzurichten?
<dAnjou> bzw. das wlan, das es bekommt, weiterzuleiten
<dAnjou> aber auch selbst im internet zu bleiben
<dAnjou> und temporär
<olli_> moin, ich hab mein PS1 etwas modifiziert und nun habe ich das Problem das wenn ich etwas einfüge was die Zeilenlänge überschreitet, wird der Anfang der Zeile einfach überschrieben anstatt es in der nächsten Zeile weiterzuführen, hat eventuell jemand ein Tipp woran das liegt? Meine Version der PS1 ist schon 2 Zeilen von sich aus, liegt es daran?
<olli_> -.- Escape Sequenz nicht ordentlich beendet gehabt sorry
<bullgard4> Wofür steht "md" in /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/drivers/md/ ?
<tm> bullgard4: md: multiple devices (driver support (RAID and LVM))
<bullgard4> tm: Ah! Vielen Dank!
<tm> np!
<mosez> servus
<mosez> sagt mal bin ich der einzige der per pidgin nicht icq verbinden kann?
<Frickelpit> mosez: nö, nur der einzige, der nicht das topic liest
<mosez> oh...
<mosez> ich hatte login.icq.com bereits eingetragen... aber scheinbar muss man zusaetzlich noch ssl deaktivieren
<mosez> steht ja auch da :)
<mosez> clientlogin musste ich bei mir uebrigens aktiviert lassen. wenn ich da den haken entfern wird aus unbekanntem grund nicht verbunden
<mosez> tweet vom 15. november... schon ein bisschen aelter das problem..
<mosez> naja what ever
<mosez> kann man irgendwo sehen was der network manager fuer eine openvpn config generiert hat?
<mosez> ich habe eine openvpn config im network manager importiert, sieht auf dem ersten blick ok aus, aber auf meinem ubuntu krieg ich einen timeout beim verbinden waehrend die config die ich importiert habe auf einem windows rechner tadellos funktioniert
<dframe> wie kann man sich die installierte ubuntu version anzeigen lassen ?
<erio> dframe: cat /etc/lsb-release
<dframe> herzlichen dank erio
<erio> nop
<mosez> scheiss network manager... wenn ich die ovpn config im terminal nutze gehts auch problemlos. ich werde lediglich nach benutzer und passwort gefragt
<mosez> ach so ein mist... die namensaufloesung geht auf meinem ubuntu aber auch nicht im gegensatz zum windows rechner :(
<mosez> scheiss windows netzwerk vom kunden...
<tm> mosez: lass bitte das fluchen aus dem channel, der wird mitgeloggt, merci :)
<apollo13> mosez: und dass das problem bei openvpn vorm computer sitzt ist sehr wahrscheinlich ;)
<mosez> apollo13: ja klar... deshalb funktioniert die verbindung ja auch ohne network manager...
<apollo13> mosez: du musst den networkmanager schon richtig einrichten… und sonst sagt dir der im logfile __genau__ was nicht geht
<mosez> apollo13: ich habe im network manager die ovpn config datei importiert. und der network manager meldet mir dann einen timout beim aufbau der verbindung zum vpn server. nur geht ebendie verbidnung genau zum gleichen server per openvpn im terminal sehr wohl.
<apollo13> again: schau die logfiles an
<apollo13> die beiden haben möglicherweise leicht andere defaults die in der config nicht drin stehen
<mosez> apollo13: kann man denn irgendwo sehen was network manager fuer eine ovpn config generiert? dazu find ich nichts.
<apollo13> im gconf-editor
<apollo13> /system/networking/conntections
<mosez> apollo13: http://pastie.org/1430610 und das ist alles was das logfile hergibt. per terminal aufruf werd ich nach einem benutzer und passwort gefragt, dann steht die verbindung. hier krieg ich n timeout.
<apollo13> paste mal die normale config
<mosez> http://pastie.org/private/y8snvoawpj3kbwcrjwq
<mosez> scheinbar uebernimmt der network manager nur einen bruchteil
<apollo13> mosez: ja
<apollo13> tls musst wahrscheinlich nachtragen
<apollo13> also tls-auth, das ist irgendwo in erweitert
<rumpe1> apollo13, in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections sind normal die vpnprofile
<rumpe1> äh... mosez 
<apollo13> rumpe1: wenns ne system connection ist
<rumpe1> hab den chat hier nur überflogen... fiel mir eben dazu ein. Vielleicht hilfts.
<apollo13> joah, kA ob er system hat oder nicht
<mosez> also... tls-auth key richtung war auf 0 und nicht 1. nun steht zwar die verbindung aber dafuer hab ich keinen internet zugriff mehr
<mosez> und wie wirds zu einer system connection? wenns fuer alle benutzer da ist?
<mosez> jo, wenns fuer alle user aktiviert ist
<mosez> wobei da auch nicht mehr drin steht als im gconf-editor.
<mosez> also soweit ich weiss sollten eigentlich korrekte routen gesetzt werden so das nur die firmen ips uebers vpn laufen, der rest ueber meine normale netzwerk verbindung. aber irgendwie tut das noch nicht wie es soll
<apollo13> mosez: im vpn auf ipv4 gehen -> routes -> only use for stuff on that network
<mosez> ok, das scheint nun zu gehen
<mosez> nun mal schauen wie ich die namensaufloesung hinkriege
<apollo13> resolvconf installieren
<apollo13> oder deinstallieren *hmm*
<apollo13> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<apollo13> wahrscheinlich ist die sortierung putt
<mosez> HA, es geht
<mosez> apollo13: du bist heute mein held :D
<apollo13> immer gerne
<mosez> ich haette vielleicht nicht gleich so motzen sollen :)
<apollo13> jupp :þ
<mosez> gibts eigentlich auch auf linux n tool mit dem ich zu einem windows remote desktop verbinden kann? mal schauen was die remote desktop verbindung kann die bei ubuntu mitgeliefert wird...
<LetoThe2nd> tsclient, fe
<brot> mosez: da gibts genug clients, also einfach den aussuchen der dir am besten gefällt ;)
<koegs> mosez: tsclient funktioniert da recht gut
<mosez> jo, tsclient tut bestens... endlich kann ich daheim wieder auf einem linux rechner arbeiten... schlimm genug das ich beim kunden vor ort gezwungen bin an einer windows maschine zu arbeiten
<mosez> hm, ich kann network manager doch bestimmt beim aufbau und abbau der verbindung ein lokales script ausfuehren lassen oder?
<mosez> ich muss mich wohl in die dispatcher scripts einlesen. ich will halt beim aufbau der vpn verbindung einen samba share mounten und ihn wieder unmounten wenn die vpn verbindung geschlossen wird
<omani> kann sich das mal bitte einer anschauen, ich habe das problem seit längerem. / wird nicht richtig unmountet, so dass ext4-fs jedesmal ein recovery durchgeht beim bootup
<omani> http://pastebin.com/wf4GGvP8
<omani> bzw. aktuell http://pastebin.com/ppqj6aHV
<erio> omani: lass mal fsck über das fs laufen...
<erio> omani: touch /forcefsck
<erio> omani: danach ein reboot
<omani> erio, ich hab schon per live iso ein fsck laufen lassen
<omani> hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen
<omani> die partition ist immer clean. auch schon geforced
<omani> nur jedesmal beim shutdown oder reboot hab ich ein "umount /: is busy". warum auch immer. er kann root nicht unmounten
<erio> omani: bist du sicher das die platte in ordnung ist? wie alt ist sie?
<omani> etwa 1 jahr
<omani> in einem monat.
<erio> omani: ist die platte im dauerbetrieb?
<omani> nein
<erio> omani: dann sollte sie eigentlich noch nicht kaputt sein...
<omani> ich gehe auch nicht davon ausd
<omani> -d
<erio> omani: hast du sie schonmal geprüft?
<omani> könnte es am system liegen?
<omani> nur das system per fsck
<omani> aber die platte selbst noch nicht
<erio> omani: möglich - es gilt heraus zu finden wieso er / nicht nmounten kann..
<omani> wenn es die ersten anzeichen für einen ausfall sind, würde ich ein komplett backup machen und die platte tauschen
<omani> sicher ist sicher.
<erio> omani: ich mürde das über ein stop script machen...
<erio> omani: (komplettes) backup ist immer gut
<erio> omani: wobei du dir das os wahrscheinlich sparen kannst (Stichwort dpkg --get-selections
<omani> ja, ich überlege mir umzusteigen
<omani> eventuell auf debian
<omani> ubuntu wird mir zu lastig.
<erio> omani: tu was du wilst - da bin ich leidenschaftslos ;-)
<omani> :)
<LetoThe2nd> omani: nur eine anmerkung: wir supporten kein debian ;-) ansonsten viel spass damit.
<omani> dafür gibt es #debian
<mosez> omani: debian ist doch das selbe in gruen... nur mit aleteren versionen :)
<omani> joa
<omani> mir gefällt die richtung nicht, die ubuntu einschlägt
<omani> aber das ist ot.
<TheInfinity> ,ot? omani
<shetlandpony> omani: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<TheInfinity> genau :)
<Florian_Weber> omani: ich kann dir nur aus eigener Erfahrung über Debian Testing sagen: du musst mehr näher am System machen, wirst dabei aber auch etwas lernen. Was stable angeht: mir ist das einfach zu veraltet
<Florian_Weber> Ansonsten ein ganz nettes OS
<k1l> Florian_Weber: du hast den hinweis vom bot gelesen?
<Florian_Weber> k1l: ja, wobei sich das ja um die Stabilität und das funktionieren drehte, was ich schrieb, insofern noch im Rahmen war
<k1l> Florian_Weber: um es kurz zu machen: ----> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<erio> k1l: man kann auch pästlicher als der Past sein...
<bekks> Oder man hält sich an die Regeln, die im Topic stehen. Moin.
<brot> moin bekks
<omani> ja diese regeln gibts nicht umsonst.
<mosez> auch wenn ich vermutlich gleich gesteinigt werde... gibts irgendein tool auf linux mit dem ich an mssql dbs arbeiten kann? oder hab ich chancen eins ueber wine zu installieren?
<kraut> mosez: mysql selbst liefert einen client mit
<bekks> mssql != mysql.
<kraut> mosez: alternativ phpmyadmin
<kraut> oh, selektives lesen...
<mosez> kraut: mysql ist mir schon klar ;)
<mosez> fuer mysql werd ich sicher nicht gesteinigt
<JSeann> woran kann es liegen, dass der sound krächst?
<geser> mosez: mit unixodbc müsstest du auf die ms-sql DB zugreifen können
<mosez> geser: aber ein grafisches frontend ist dir nicht bekannt oder?
<geser> mosez: nicht das ich wüsste; ich habe bisher zugriff auf ms-sql nur für eine web-app gebraucht
<mosez> ist bei mir auch fuer ne webapp... aber ich will halt auch halbwegs komfortabel in die db schauen koennen
<apricot>  ne Frage zu webmin: ich hab gelesen, dass es die Konfig von Ubuntu zerstört. Was benutzt ihr für Apache/Samba/...
<apricot> in Synaptic find ich auch kein webmin
<bekks> ssh.
<bullgard4> JSeann: Ungter welchen Bedingungen krächzt Dein Sound?
<apricot> bekks, ich meine zum administrieren der Server
<bekks> ssh.
<hudo> ich benutze zum Teil Foxit reader unter lucid. Leider ist dort letter als Seitenformat voreingestellt. Weiss jemand Abhilfe?
<bullgard4> s/Untger/Unter/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4, can't find 'Untger' in your last line, sorry
<bekks> apricot: Webmin ist so unsicher, dass es aus so ziemlich allen Distros verbannt wurde.
<apricot> ich hatte mich dran gewöhnt mit Suse
<apricot> apache/samba einstellen
<bekks> Das macht es kein bisschen sicherer.
<apricot> gibts da was anderes ?
<k1l> apricot: so ziemlich alle grafischen tools sind riesen leuchtende schilder mit der aufschrift: hier is ein noob admin. zudem sind sie meist durchsäht mit sicherheitslöchern. (und birgen anderen probleme)
<k1l> ,samba? apricot 
<shetlandpony> apricot, Samba ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> ,apache? apricot 
<shetlandpony> apricot, Apache ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache - Weitere Infos im query ...
<apricot> naja ich bin kein professioneller Admin... ich mach auch andere Dinge
<apricot> also wär eine GUI schon gut
<bekks> Das macht den Einsatz von Webmin immer noch nicht sicherer.
<apricot> beantwortet meine Frage immer noch nicht :)
<k1l> apricot: nimm dir mal etwas zeit und lerne, wie du es per config files einrichtest. so schwer ist das nicht
<bekks> apricot: Die Antwort ist ziemlich sicher "nein".
<apricot> shetlandpony, schöne Texte, aber keine echte Hilfe
<k1l> ,bot? apricot 
<shetlandpony> apricot: ich bin ein bot ;p
<bekks> Doch, sehr gute Hilfe zur Konfiguration der genannten Dinge.
<k1l> und schau dir mal die links an, die dir der bot gegeben hat
<apricot> also was ein apache ist, weiß ich schon... wie er funktioniert auch
<apricot> aber durch die ganzen config-files zu wühlen ist sehr zeitraubend
<bekks> Nö.
<apricot> ok
<k1l> apricot: bitte bitte lies doch mal die wiki seiten. und nein ich meine nicht nur überfliegen
<JSeann> bullgard4, ich habe ubuntu 10.10. frisch installiert und egal welchen player und egal was ich für ein format nehme, es klingt alles verzerrt
<dadrc> JSeann: guck mal im alsamixer, ob irgendwelche Regler auf positiven Gain gestellt sind... ist manchmal so
<bullgard4> JSeann: Beschreib mal die Art der Verzerrungen.
<JSeann> bullgard4, also ob irgendwo zu viel pegel rauskommt, klingt wie ein distorsion
<dadrc> dann s.o.
<bullgard4> JSeann: Wie dadrc schon sagte, mach alsamixer auf und dreh versuchsweise die Verstärkung der einzelnen in Frage kommenden Verstärkungsregler zurück.
<bullgard4> JSeann: Wenn Dir das zu Anfang zu kompliziert ist, dann kannst Du auch versuchsweise im Lautstärke-Applet im Benachrichtigungsfeld (rechts oben) Linksklick und die Verstärkung reduzieren.
<JSeann> bullgard4, das hatte nichts gebracht
<bullgard4> JSeann: Dann geh zum alsamixer über.
<JSeann> bullgard4, hab ich gemacht, ist etwas besser jetzt
<dadrc> Na, so kompliziert ist der auch nicht... rechts/links zum Auswählen, hoch/runter bis bei db Gain (oben links neben dem Namen) 0 steht
<dadrc> für alle Outputs
<bullgard4> JSeann: Es muß gut werden! Aber vielleicht verschnaufst Du erst einmal, bis Du wieder die Übersicht gewinnst und dann einen weitere übersteuerte Stufe findest. --  Oder hat sich jetzt dadurch der Charakter der Verzerrungen verändert?
<bullgard4> s/einen/eine/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: JSeann: Es muß gut werden! Aber vielleicht verschnaufst Du erst einmal, bis Du wieder die Übersicht gewinnst und dann eine weitere übersteuerte Stufe findest. --  Oder hat sich jetzt dadurch der Charakter der Verzerrungen verändert?
<mosez> wo find ich denn die definition die dircolors ausspuckt?
<JSeann> bullgard4, so, es scheint jetzt weg zu sein, werde dass mal heute abend, über richtige boxen testen
<JSeann> muss erstmal zur arbeit
<bullgard4> JSeann: Sehr gut!
<JSeann> bis später und danke euch beiden
<dadrc> mosez: steht alles in man dircolors drin
<mosez> dadrc: die default werte sind aber nirgends editierbar oder?
<dadrc> mosez: nö, aber wenn du willst, kannst du ja ne andere quelle angeben
<bekks> Aus man dircolors: "If  FILE is specified, read it to determine which colors to use for which file types and extensions."
<mosez> kaskadiert das dann? ich will nur die farbe von verzeichnissen anpassen, der rest soll von den default werten kommen
<bekks> Natürlich kannst du nur bestimmte Farben anpassen.
<mosez> wenn ich aber dircolors -b $HOME/.dircolors aufrufe kommt nur mein wert zurueck, nicht aber die default werte...
<bekks> Weil dann NUR deine Datei gelesen wird.
<bekks> So wie es in der man page steht.
<mosez> naja dann pack ich halt alles was die default database ausspuckt in mein dircolors file
<dadrc> ajo, so wird es wohl gedacht sein
<mosez> oder ich hau in meine .bashrc sowas wie LS_COLORS="${LS_COLORS};di=01;30"; export LS_COLORS
<bekks> Ob das funktioniert, müsstest Du testen.
<LiFrT> Hallo
<mosez> ich vermute mal ja... dircolors macht ja fast nix anderes
<bekks> mosez: Aber dircolors definiert Werte nicht doppelt.
<mosez> stimmt... und es geht nicht
<mosez> ls: unparsable value for LS_COLORS environment variable
<LiFrT> habe ne kleine Frage, hoffe bin dafür im richtigen Channel: Ich möchte ein Shellskript immer dann starten, wenn der x-Server läuft, wo muss ich dieses aufrufen?
<mosez> lifrt: pack es in autostart
<mosez> system > einstellungen > startprogramme > startprogramme
<LiFrT> mosez: War mein erster Gedanke, aber wird es da auch dann gestartet, wenn ich einen alternativen WM verwende?
<mosez> das vermutlich nicht
<boh> moin moin ... ich bin zwar kein völliger noob ... habe mich mit python aber noch nie beschäfftigt ... ich würde gerne für einen freund pidgin einrichten .. mit sprachausgabe in deutsch ... es gibt da ein python script was die sprachausgabe auf mbrola verbiegt ....ich habe keinen plan wie ich das in verbindung mit pidgin anwenden kann .... gibts nen wink mit nem zaunpfahl ? thx 
<bekks> Deine Tastatur ist kaputt.
<boh> ps der links zum skript http://joeb454.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6486183
<boh> stimmt die macht immer ... (dumme angewohnheit ich weiss)
<bullgard4> boh: Es gibt einen freundlichen IRC-Kanal #pidgin-de. Die Leute dort wissen das vielleicht.
<boh> danke
<whfor> hallo, ich hätte eine frage zu meine vServer. Möchte darauf einen Webserver (Blog und Forum), ein Mailserver und TS3 laufen lassen - mit allem was dazugehört. Ist es möglich den Mail-Server so einzurichten, das ich ihn mit z.B. imap.example.com oder pop.example.com und nicht mit vserver33.example.com erreichen kann?
<mosez> whfor: kommt drauf an wie die dns eintraege gesetzt sind.
<bekks> whfor: Wenn "example.com" dir gehört geht das sicherlich.
<whfor> ja sie gehört mir
<LiFrT> lol
<mosez> whfor: ob es allerdings eine gute idee ist das du selbst einen mailserver betreibst ist die andere frage
<bekks> example.com gehört sicher nicht dir.
<whfor> warum?
<whfor> nein nicht example.com aber eine andere
<bekks> gib mal example.com in deinen browser ein, dann weisst du warum.
<whfor> das warum ging an mosez
<bekks> gib mal example.com in deinen browser ein, dann weisst du warum.
<bekks> Das sind reservierte Namen.
<mosez> whfor: nun wenn deine kenntnisse in sachen mailserver so weit sind wie in sachen dns... dann wirds wieder mal eine spamschleuder mehr geben :P
<whfor> gibt es denn eine andere Möglichkeit wie ich auf meinem vServer Web- und TS3 betreibe aber dennoch unter meiner Domain E-mails bekomme?
<mosez> whfor: das ist alles eine sache der dns einstellungen.
<mosez> whfor: welcher server fuer den mailempfang zustaendig ist definiert der MX eintrag im nameserver fuer deine domain.
<mosez> s/im nameserver//
<shetlandpony> mosez meant: whfor: welcher server fuer den mailempfang zustaendig ist definiert der MX eintrag  fuer deine domain.
<whfor> Aber ich müsste dann ja dennoch einen Mailserveranbieter suchen der mein domain übernimt?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du musst einen Domainanbieter haben, der es zulässt, die Einträge beliebig zu ändern.
<whfor> das hab ich nicht
<bekks> Dann ist dein Vorhaben nicht realisierbar.
<mosez> whfor: zum einen musst du die aendern duerfen und zum anderen brauchst du jemanden der deinen mailverkehr uebernimmt
<mosez> whfor: bist du sicher das du deine nameserver eintraege nicht dahingehen aendern kannst? wenn doch koennte man dir gut googlemail empfehlen.
<whfor> aber ich müßte dann für Googlemail etwas zahlen?
<alamar> ?
<bekks> ?
<alamar> wieso solltest du für googlemail was zahlen?
<mosez> ich hab ja keine ahnung bei welchem anbieter du bist... aber bei server4you kann man afaik auch die mx records aendern
<bekks> mosez: Die Domain muss ja nicht beim vserver-Anbieter sein.
<whfor> ich bin bei ispone-business
<mosez> nur wenn du googlemail kommerziell und mit mehr speicher nutzen willst musste da was zahlen
<whfor> und hab einen vServer
<bekks> Wenn man google mail als MX hoster nutzen will, wollen die auch Geld sehen.
<bekks> whfor: Frag bei ispone-business nach, ob das geht.
<mosez> bekks: mh, ne
<ZeroMC> nein, die bieten es fuer ein paar mailadressen kostenlos an, wenn auch gut versteckt.
<whfor> das ganze geht nicht in die Richtung die ich vor hatte zu gehen.
<alamar> für 100e sogar ;)
<bekks> In welche Richtung wolltest Du denn gehen?
<mosez> http://www.google.com/apps/intl/de/group/index.html
<mosez> whfor: dort kannst du dich registrieren, dann wird dir gezeigt wie du deine nameserver eintraege anpassen musst. schon hast du einen zuverlaessigen mailserver hoster der in einem gewissen rahmen kostenlos ist.
<whfor> nochmal zu Anfang, ich möchte ein Mailserver bei mir installieren und betreiben. Und ich möchte diesen wie z.B. 1und1 unter imap.example.com erreichbar haben.
<mosez> achte bloss drauf nicht apps for business zu nehmen, da zahlst du 40 euro pro nutzer pro jahr
<bekks> whfor: Das geht NICHT.
<bekks> whfor: example.com ist ein reservierter Eintrag.
<mosez> whfor: und die meisten betreiben einen mailserver unter einer separaten ip. ich glaub kaum das du mehrere ips fuer deinen vserver hast
<whfor> bekks: ich habs verstanden!! example=beispiel -> beispiel.com
<whfor> bekks: um meine adresse hier nicht zu veröffentlichen
<mosez> whfor: was ist so schlimm dran das mailserverhosting jemand anderes machen zu lassen? auf den vserver haust du dann halt ts und webserver und fertig ist der lack
<whfor> kann ich aber bekommen
<mosez> ich vermute mal du hast keinen plan vom betrieb eines mailservers. deshalb rate ich dir stark davon ab.
<whfor> weil ich hier mir wieder alle AGB's durchlesen müsste um ja nichts falsch zu machen
<bekks> Vom Betrieb eines Webservers auch nicht.
<mosez> bei einem webserver kannst du aber bei weitem nicht so viel mist fabrizieren wie mit einem mail server
<whfor> ok
<bekks> Och, doch. :)
<bekks> Ich sag nur PHP. :P
<mosez> bekks: was aber trotzdem nicht so chlimm wie n mailserver ist *find*
<whfor> wenn ich aber dieser Anleitung folge (http://workaround.org/ispmail/lenny) sollte mein Mailserver doch gesichert sein.
<bekks> whfor: Nö, wieso? Nur weil Du eine Anleitung befolgst, macht es das nicht besser, wenn du nicht weisst, was du da tust.
<mosez> ach tu doch was du willst... wenn du aber was falsch machst und von anderen mailserver auf die blacklist gesetzt wirst beschwer dich nicht das keine mails mehr ankommen.
<tm> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<whfor> das bedeutet das es niemanden gibt der sich mit Mailservern auskennt, denn es hat niemand je probiert einen aufzusetzen??
<tm> whfor: und wenn du debian verwendest, biste hier total falsch ;)
<whfor> ich wills halt probieren.
<mosez> omfg
<basti> ich bräuchte mal etwas hilfe... mein mp3 player wird leider nicht mehr eingebunden. in messages kommt immer "Device offlined - not ready after error recovery". lsusb zeigt ihn an "Bus 002 Device 011: ID 0781:74d0 SanDisk Corp.", aber fdisk dann wiederum nicht. was machen?
<whfor> nein ich verwende kein debian
<bekks> basti: Sandisk anrufen.
<bekks> basti: Das Ding ist "gebricked".
<basti> windows erkennt ihn zB bekks 
<whfor> ich hab garnicht gewusst das sich hier alle so an worte klauben.
<mosez> naja ich widme mich lieber wieder meiner arbeit...
<Deem> kann man mit hilfe von ubuntu eine festplattenverschluesselung knacken, die mit windows erstellt wurde. verschluesselungsart ist nicht bekannt.
<bekks> basti: Dann nimm Windows. Die Meldung in dmesg ist ausreichend für Linux, um nicht mehr mit dem Device arbeiten zu wollen. :)
<basti> hmm. das ding ist seit drei tagen in gebrauch. juhu..
<bekks> basti: Und du hast es geschafft, es kaputt zu machen. :)
<rumpe1> Deem, ja... wenn du je nach Verfahren und Schlüsselgüte bis zu ein paar hundert Jahre Rechenzeit erübrigen kannst
<whfor> scheinbar wird hier nur kommentiert und nicht wirklich geholfen.
<rumpe1> Deem, und wenn die verschlüsselungsart nichtmal bekannt ist, klingt das eher nicht so legal ^^
<basti> bekks, wenn ich wüsste wie, wäre das schonmal was. aber ich habe das teil nunmal ganz normal benutzt. nicht hingefallen oä. naja. dann ist es halt so. danke trotzdem
<whfor> war früher schon etwas anders
<rumpe1> whfor, kritik bitte in #ubunte-de-offtopic
<bekks> whfor: Probier es doch einfach, und melde Dich dann mit konkreten Problemen.
<bekks> Dann kriegt man auch konkrete Hilfe :)
<whfor> rumpe1: du solltest es anderen sagen nicht mir
<Deem> rumpe1: legal ist es. mein schwager hat seinen rechner formatiert, dabei allerdings vergessen die verschluesselung zu loeschen. jetzt hat er keine entschluesselung mehr um seine daten wieder zu bekommen
<bekks> Deem: Dann waren die Daten auch nicht wichtig. Es kann wie schon gesagt SEHR lange dauern. :)
<rumpe1> Deem, hm... ohne key/passwort dürfte das bei einigermaßen guten Verschlüsselungsmethoden extrem aufwändig bis aussichtslos sein
<whfor> bekks: mein problem habe ich vorher schon gennant. ich möchte meine Mailserver mit z.B. imap.beispiel.de oder pop.beispiel.de erreichen und nicht mit verser22.beispiel.de
<rumpe1> Deem, das ist ja gerade Sinn und Zweck von Verschlüsselungen ^^
<whfor> welche einstellungen müste ich hierfür ändern oder ärgenzen?
<bekks> whfor: Man sagte Dir mehrfach, dass dazu DNS Einträge nötig sind.
<Deem> rumpe1: er meint es war die standard verschluesselung von windows. kA was windows standardm'ssig verwendet.
<mosez> whfor: ich habe dir tipps gegeben. aber du bist resistent dagegen ;)
<whfor> gut wo kann ich diese DNS einträge machen?
<bekks> whfor: Und Du wiederums sagtest, Du könntest keine setzen.
<k1l> whfor: vserver22.xxxxx ist ja die domain vom vserver anbieter. du brauchst eine eigeen domain
<bekks> whfor: In der DNS Zone, in der deine Domain registriert ist.
<mosez> whfor: und man hat dir auch geschrieben das du deinen dns eintrag bearbeiten musst um eben diese subdomains auf deinen vserver verweisen zu lassen.
<whfor> nein mir gehört die domain
<bekks> Aber nicht die Zone.
<whfor> was heißt Zone
<bekks> Und DORT müssen die gesetzt werden. Entweder lässt das dein Anbieter zu, oder nicht.
<mosez> whfor: uebrigens kuemmert den mailserver deine domain sowas von garnicht. der mailserver interessiert sich nur fuer die ip die dahinter steckt.
<rumpe1> Deem, dann könnte u.U. die NSA eine Idee haben, wie man das am besten knackt ^^
<Deem> rumpe1: na klar. ich ruf mal eben bei der NSA an >D
<mosez> whfor: wende dich an deinen vserver anbieter/domain hoster
<bekks> whfor: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System
<whfor> ich hab kein problem damit über Apache die namebased Virtualhosts zuerstellen z.B. forum.beispiel.com oder test.beispiel.com
<bekks> Die haben damit nichts zu tun.
<Deem> rumpe1: womit koennte ich denn mal versuchen die verschluesslung zu beginnen?
<bekks> Die müssen per DNS erreichbar sein.
<bekks> Siehe oben.
<mosez> oh mann... mir reichts mit dem kasper...
<rumpe1> Deem, google ... wurde das mit passwort verschlüsselt?
<bekks> rumpe1: Ohne Passwort wäre doof ;)
<rumpe1> bekks, eben
<Deem> rumpe1: nein ohne passwort
<rumpe1> bekks, äh... ich meinte passphrase
<bullgard4> whfor: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zone_%28DNS%29
<rumpe1> Deem, dann kannsts vermutlich eh vergessen
<bekks> rumpe1: Was soll der Unterschied sein? :)
<bekks> Du kannst es auch per "Geheime Zeichenkette" verschlüsseln, technisch ist das egal. :)
<whfor> kann ich das nicht in den hostname Datei einfügen
<bekks> whfor: Nö.
<whfor> ok
<whfor> danke
<mosez> rofl
<rumpe1> bekks, passphrase könnte man doch eher brute-forcen als zufällig generierte schlüssel
<bekks> rumpe1: Wieso das denn? :)
<bekks> rumpe1: Nur weil du dem Baby einen anderen Namen gibst, weisst Du doch nicht, was drinsteckt?
<rumpe1> bekks, welche begriffe scheine ich falsch zu verwenden?
<bekks> rumpe1: passphrase, schlüssel, geheime zeichenkette, passwort. :)
<mosez> hm... gibts nen anderen weg als "alltray" um z.b. thunderbird in die notification area zu minimizen?
<Deem> rumpe1: ok. die verschluesselungsart hab ich schonmal. verschluesselt wurde mit windows xp und das benutyt efs. w'r es damit m;glich, das yu knacken_
<mosez> sonst muss ich ja alltray jedes mal neu starten und zuordnen wenn ich meinen rechner reboote
<bekks> Deem: Ja, in mehreren zehn Jahren.
<Deem> bekks: auch nicht schlimm... wenn der rechner 10 jahre am stueck laufen muss.. dann soll es halt so sein :D
<bekks> Deem: Die Daten sind weg, weg man sich den Schlüssel nicht aufbewahrt. Dazu wird man übrigens aufgefordert beim Anlegen der Verschlüsselung.
<rumpe1> Deem, ohne backdoor o.ä. Abkürzungen haste verloren
<bekks> Deem: Nicht 10 Jahre... _mehrere_ zehn Jahre...
<Deem> ok. gut. dann hat er wohl ein problem. er hat kein schluessel und nix
<bekks> Die Daten können nicht wichtig gewesen sein, sonst gäbe es ein Backup und den Schlüssel.
<Deem> bekks: wichtig waren sie. der schluessel wurde halt vergessen rueber zu kopieren
<Deem> aber naja... kann man ja jetzt auch nicht mehr aendern
<bekks> Deem: Es gibt kein Backup. Die Daten waren nicht wichtig.
<Deem> bekks: hier gibt es von nicht backups :D
<bekks> Warum das das GEwese um ein paar verschlüsselte Daten? :P
<mosez> yeah, minimizetotray plus ist die thunderbird extension die ich gesucght habe...
<israfil> hallo. Ich benutze Kubuntu Hardy Heron und habe einen Laptop von Samsung. DIe HElligkeit des Bildschirms ist auf Null gestellt ( cat /proc/acpi/video/NVID/LCD/brightness liefert 0 ). Ich bin folgendem Thread gefolgt, aber es bringt nix. Als ich früher mal diesem Thread gefolgt bin, hatte es geklappt. Woran könnte es liegen? Ich benutze den proprietären Nvidia-Treiber
<israfil> das ist der Thread: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/36867/bildschrim-dunkel.html
<dadrc> israfil: eventuell Akkubetrieb und so eingestellt, dass das Display dabei abgedunkelt wird? 
<israfil> wo genau kann ich das sehen?
<israfil> dadrc
<Deem> bekks: weil es bilder sind. die sie unbedingt wieder haben wollen
<Deem> wuerde es eigentlich was aendern, wenn die daten komplett ohne passwort verschluesselt wurden_
<Deem> ?
<bekks> Deem: Die sind realistisch gesehen einfach mal weg.
<rumpe1> Deem, das übliche problem, dem endnutzer systemverwaltungsaufgaben abzuverlangen... learning by losing  ->ot
<Deem> ok. trotzdem danke
<rumpe1> Deem, oder archivieren... vielleicht kommt in 15 jahren die ersten serienreifen quantenrechner raus, dann könnte man da vielleicht noch was machen ^^
<rumpe1> ist bestimmt ein schöner moment, die bilder aus der jugend wieder sehen zu können 
<dadrc> israfil: keine Ahnung, ich benutz kein KDE... bei Gnome ist es in der Energieverwaltung
<lirel> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit einer verschlüsselten verbindung zu einem ldapserver, während das qt-programm luma auf port 389 mit TLS keinerlerlei probleme macht, kommt ldapsearch und nslcd gar nicht mit dem debianserver klar, openssl s_client widerum kriegt es nur auf port 636 hin
<lirel> überall schreiben die leute es liege am gnutls des debian, mich wundert jedoch dass luma es hinbekommt
<colde89> wenn ich mit cat /var/log/syslog |grep name das syslog durchsuche, wird dann alles was jemals in das syslog des Rechners geschrieben wurde nach "name" durchsucht? Oder muß man ältere syslog-dateien extra durchsuchen?
<k1l> colde89: das ist aber nen useless use of cat
<lirel> colde89: du musst noch mit zgrep name /var/log/syslog*.gz die älteren dateien durchsuchen
<bekks> zgrep -i :)
<tm> colde89: du kannst auch " grep $name /var/log/syslog* " nehmen, dann durchsucht grep auch ältere syslogs
<lirel> meist legt logrotate noch eine syslog.1 datei an
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Tipps_und_Tricks#Sinnlose-Verwendung-von-cat 
<colde89> ok, danke dann werde ich mal suchen...
<bekks> Und dann wird die weiter rotiert zu .2.gz und grep fällt auf die Nase.
<mosez> kennt jemand einen schicken editor mit syntax highlighting der nicht auf der kommandozeile basiert?
<lirel> für welche sprache(n)?
<mosez> primaer php/html/css/javascript... aber gern auch ruby
<lirel> probier mal geany
<TheImp> mosez: Komodo Edit
<mosez> lirel: danke, ich schau mal
<sash_> mosez: geany
<bekks> vi
<sash_> bekks: ,der nicht auf kommandozeile basiert.
<bekks> gvim
<amazin> gvim
<tm> mosez: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Editoren
<mosez> ach stimmt... an gvim hab ich garnicht gedacht
<tm> ultraedit gibts auch noch *g*
<mosez> tm: also wenn dann bitte notepad++
<bekks> winedit :P
<helix_9> hallo, hab ein video in h264 codec, und moechte es in ein webtaugliches format mittels ffmpeg umwandeln. welcher codec ist geeignet?
<mosez> hm... geany sieht ja nicht verkehrt aus... aber kann man da auch die farbgebung aendern? so dunkler hintergrund, helle schrift?
<lirel> ich vermute es richtet sich nach dem systemvorgaben
<lirel> ich habe nur gesehen die farbe für markeirungen zu ändern
<amazin> mosez: in den einstellungen gibts irgendwo ne option zum farben invertieren
<mosez> ich auch... und fuers terminal das man darin oeffnen kann
<helix_9> ?
<dadrc> 1. Googletreffer dazu: http://www.geany.org/Download/Extras#darkcolorscheme
<lirel> :p
<mosez> danke dadrc :)
<lirel> dadrc: das ist doch langweilig ohne hier herumspekulieren zu können :)
<amazin> einstellungen -> editor -> ansicht -> invertiere syntaxhervorhebungen
<mosez> ah, man haette geany vielleicht neu starten sollen. danke... das passt :)
<amazin> mit vim könntest dir ein colorscheme mit deinen lieblingsfarben aussuchen^^
<ch-b> nabend, ich versuch gerade mir selber einen kernel zu bauen mit make-kpkg - tut auch, nur leider nimmt er da irgendeine default config und nicht meine die ich erstellt habe
<mosez> amazin: auf servern usw nutz ich nur vim... und normalerweise nutz ich auf meinem desktop netbeans... nur ist das grottenlahm wenn man auf einem smb share arbeitet der durch nen vpn tunnel laeuft :)
<helix_9> ?
<gschwepp> ch-b: darf ich nach dem grund fragen warum du das machen möchtest? 
<lirel> ah support für die geanyfront ;)
<gschwepp> ch-b: hast du https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile gelesen? 
<ch-b> gschwepp, jap - nach der Anleitung geh ich vor 
<frlan1> ...wo?
<ch-b> oder ne mom 
<ch-b> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild <-- nach der geh ich vor 
<gschwepp> ch-b: direkt der erste link ist genau das was ich dir geschickt habe ... :D 
<ch-b> :)
<ch-b> wie gesagt, geht alles - nur nimmt er irgendwelche config optionen 
<ch-b> .config ist im kernel dir drin
<gschwepp> ch-b: nochmal meine Frage was hast du vor? Normalen ubuntu kernel compilieren oder geht es dir um diesen git kernel? 
<ch-b> oh sry - ich hab mir 2.6.37 gezogen und will den bauen, halt mit meiner custom config 
<gschwepp> aber einen simpelen Ubuntu kernel? 
<ch-b> gschwepp, ja - nix besonderes
<gschwepp> ch-b: Ich darf dich nochmal auf deinen Link hinweisen unter "Using Ubuntu Kernel Configuration" steht Im dritten Satz: Note that if you are simply trying to build the ubuntu kernel ... und dann ein Link.
<ch-b> gschwepp, dann probier ichs mal mit der anderen Anleitung - danke 
<gschwepp> ch-b: Lies bitte gut den Teil mit Reasons for compiling a custom Kernel und Reasons for NOT compiling a custom kernel. :) 
<ch-b> gschwepp, man müßte doch trotzdem einen neuen Kernel bauen können ... ;)
<gschwepp> ch-b: man kann auch seine Festplatte formatieren oder seinen Ram rausziehen. Aber das ist ot. :) Viel Spass 
<k1l> ch-b: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung
<ch-b> k1l, thx - jetzt wirds mir klarer warum das nicht geht 
<Tom0303> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem (Error5) beim install des Unbunto Netbook 10.10 Images von USB, kann mir wer helfen. Bin ein Windows User, habe das Netbook image getestet und wollt nun installieren, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Bitte erbarmt sich wer ein paar Minuten?
<k1l> ch-b: beachte auch die warnhinweise im artikel.
<patricch> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben? Ein  Kollege hat mir so eben geschrieben dass er nach einer Aktualisierung Probleme mit seinem Netbook hat. Maus/Launchpad, WLAN und ex. HD gehen nicht mehr
<alexander> wie bekomme ich das GNOME-Kontrollzentrum in Ubuntu 10.10?
<denzooo> @alexander was meinst du mit Kontrollzentrum?
<bullgard4> alexander: System > Kontrollzentrum
<patricch> @ Tom0303  Bitte etwas genauer
<bekks> patricch: Das gilt auch für Dich ;)
<bekks> "geht nicht mehr" ist nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.
<alexander> bullgard4, gibt es unter ubuntu nicht
<denzooo> Wie kann ich eine DSDT bearbeiten? Mein Lüfter ist zu laut, hier eine Anleitung http://aneas.org/knowledge/asus_f3jp_fan_control.php
<bullgard4> alexander: Doch!
<patricch> :-) Das sind die Infos, die ich bekommen habe via Mail
<bekks> Das reicht nicht zum Support.
<patricch> Bin auch kein Supporter
<alexander> bullgard4, wo denn ? Da steht nur einstellungen und Systemverwaltung, ich meine das Kontrollzentrum in GNOME (Fenster das die Optionen des System-menüs von Ubuntu vereint)
<patricch> Dieses Mail kam von einem Kolleg, wo ich vor ca. einem halben Jahr zu Ubuntu überredet hatte
<Tom0303> Habe mir das Image heruntergeladen und mit dem Tool auf einen USB gebracht, ich boote dann vom USB, komme auch durch die ganzen Dialoge bis zu dem wo ich meinen Benutzernamen und mein Passwort definieren soll, in der zwischenzeit läuft die installation. Nach ca. 70% bricht das Netbook (Compaq 701EG) mit dem Errno5 The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk:
<Tom0303> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<Tom0303> This particular error is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive, or a faulty hard disk. It may help to clean the CD/DVD, to burn the CD/DVD at a lower speed, to clean the CD/DVD drive lens (cleaning kits are often available from electronics suppliers), to check whether the hard disk is old and in need of replacement, or to move the system to a cooler environment.
<TheImp> patricch: und was sollen wir damit nun anfangen? :)
<bullgard4> alexander: Bitte gucke in Synaptic nach, ob Du das Paket gnome-control-center installiert hast.
<bekks> Tom0303: CD defekt, oder Platte defekt.
<patricch> leider ist er ein paar kilometer entfernt und dachte ich mache mich mit dem was ich weiss schlau
<bekks> Tom0303: Steht übrigends auch da.
<Tom0303> Windows kann ich ohne Probs installieren, USB Stick schon 2 mal getauscht, auch kein Erfolg.
<dadrc> Tom0303: als hinweis dazu, die CD kann sich selber testen
<TheImp> patricch: mit der informationsbasis kann man genau garnix dazu sagen.
<bekks> Tom0303: Windows testet weder die CD noch das Installationsmedium auf Fehler. Das kann man sogar auf einem kaputten Toaster installieren, ohne Fehlermeldungen.
<Tom0303> ich hab das Image mit dem Programm Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.2.2.exe auf meinen USB Stick gebracht
<alexander> bullgard4, ah okay danke daran lags, es funzt jetzt
<Tom0303> @bekks ich hau mich grad weg :)
<Tom0303> kann ich mir dem USB Stick irgendwie die Festplatte testen?
<Tom0303> sorry wenn da blöde fragen dabei sind.... unter Windows und Dos hab ich keine Probleme, aber Linux ist neu für mich... (absolute Jungfrau)
<TheImp> Tom0303: smartctl, badblocks.
<Tom0303> @TheImp Wo und wie geb ich den Befehl ein?
<bekks> Das sind zwei Befehle. :)
<Tom0303> ich fang an mich zu schähmen....
<TheImp> Tom0303: irgendein linux live medium. und das sind nur programme, die befehle musst du selbst zusammenstellen weil die abhängig von der hardware sind
<TheImp> Tom0303: müsste man aber auch unter windows können (also hdd test / smart auslesen)
<TheImp> Tom0303: ansonsten ... was für ein laptop hast du?
<bullgard4> Tom0303: Anwendungen > Zubehör > Terminal klicken. Dort den Befehl eintippen. Enter.
<Tom0303> Compaq 701EG
<Tom0303> Bullgard4 .. Danke, das hilft eventuell :) ich probiers mal...
<TheImp> ,smart? Tom0303
<shetlandpony> Sorry TheImp, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber smart
<TheImp> ,smartctl? Tom0303
<shetlandpony> Tom0303, smartctl ist Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, eine Moeglichkeit verschiedene Parameter einer Festplatte abzufragen, weiteres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<TheImp> ,badblocks? Tom0303
<shetlandpony> Sorry TheImp, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber badblocks
<TheImp> ach pony :/
<amazin> ,tab? Tom0303 
<shetlandpony> Tom0303: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<TheImp> Tom0303: einfach in demselben wiki auch nach badblocks suchen. und das durchlesen.
<Tom0303> ok, bin schon am suchen, Danke vorerst, bin ein paar minuten unterwegs :)
<TheImp> Tom0303: hast du die installationsdatei nochmal runtergeladen btw?
<TheImp> Tom0303: weil manchmal kommt sowas auch durch downloadfehler
<Tom0303> das läuft eben... lade die grad nochmals runter...
<TheImp> Tom0303: okay. weil ansich ist das notebook perfekt für linux, ist einer der besser unterstützen geräte, dürfte wenig ärger machen.
<Tom0303> thx, ich bin echt gespannt ob ich's hinbringe :) alles wird gut denk ich... Ich fang mal an mich durch die wiki's zu kämpfen :)
<israfil> hallo, ich kämpfe mit meiner bildschimrhelligkeit mit meinem samsung laptop. Habe schon einiges versucht, aber der Bildschirm sit sehr dunkel. Ich kann die Datei "/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness" nicht editieren. Es ist eine "7" eingetrage. Ich möchte dort die "100" eintragen. Kann jemand helfen?
<israfil> Ich habe einen nvidia Treiber (proprietär)
<israfil> auch als root kann ich die Datei nicht beschreiben
<amazin> israfil: echo "100" | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<Astrophysiker> kennt sich jemand mit synology NAS aus?
<amazin> israfil: klappt's?
<israfil> amazin: i tried it, but in the file there is nothing after it, even NO "7" as it was before
<israfil> nein
<israfil> ich habe das gemacht, aber die datei ist nun leer, da steht nichtmal mehr die "7"
<Tom0303> hab nun eine Version für Desktop auf den USB Stick kopiert, ist durchgelaufen.... An der Platte kanns also nicht liegen. Ich hab in ein paar Minuten das Image der Netbook Edition erneut geladen, dann versuch ich's gleich nochmal...
<denzooo> kann mir jemand mit meinem Lüfterproblem helfen? Ich habe schon eine Anleitung gefunden, bin mir aber nicht sicher, wie ich weiter damit umgehen
<israfil> amazin: hat nicht geklappt!
<amazin> israfil: ich kann hier am laptop nur brightness, nicht aber max_brightness schreiben und mehr als 15 geht nicht
<denzooo> Anleitung: http://aneas.org/knowledge/asus_f3jp_fan_control.php Komme ab "Caution: Please do not execute this code, especially on anything else than an Asus F3Jp. It works for me, but probably won't work for you. It may even destroy your notebook as you can easily disable your CPU fan with this! " nicht weiter
<k1l> denzooo: was heisst: komme nicht weiter? hast du einen asus f3jp?
<israfil> amazin: ich war mal dieser Anleitung gefolgt und es hatte geklappt: aber jetzt klappt es nicht mehr: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/36867/bildschrim-dunkel.html
<denzooo> k1l: ja, weiter kommen heißt, dass ich die DSDT.dsl auf habe, aber nicht weiß, was ich mit dem Code bei der Anleitung machen soll, also ob der mit da herein kommt
<amazin> israfil: es gibt ein tool namens xbacklight, damit schon versucht?
<israfil> amazin: nein
<denzooo> Ich habe das Wiki zu acpi-fix gelesen und alles so weit es in der Anleitung steht gemacht und fühle schon wie nah ich vorm Ziel stehe, aber es leider nicht über die Linie schaffe
<amazin> israfil: sudo apt-get install xbacklight
<amazin> israfil: und dann: man xbacklight :P
<israfil> ja ich versuchs
<israfil> amazin: wie starte ich es?
<amazin> mit: xbacklight
<bekks> Wie könnte man ein Programm names "xbacklight" wohl starten? :)
<israfil> es startet nicht
<israfil> der sagt mir: No outputs have backlight property
<amazin> deshalb sollst du die manpage lesen
<amazin> :D
<bekks> Es startete, wertete die Hardware aus, und sagte Dir, was da los ist :)
<amazin> oh
<israfil> es funktioniert auf jeden Fall nicht
<amazin> aber war ein versuch wert
<israfil> ja trotzdem danke
<amazin> jetzt ist bekks dran
<denzooo> oh, ich dachte ich wäre jetzt an der reihe
<amazin> du darfst auch...
<denzooo> ok, ich warte. oder braucht ihr noch infos?
<amazin> hm
<israfil> ein "cat/proc/acpi//video/NVID/LCD/brightness" liefert immer "current 0" als Ausgabe
<bekks> denzooo: Hast du einen "Asus F3Jp"?
<denzooo> bekks: jap
<bekks> Der Code da ist ein Quellcode den du kompilieren musst.
<denzooo> oh
<denzooo> also schreibe ich den nicht in die dsdt? kannst du mir damit weiterhelfen?
<k1l> denzooo: warum nutzt du nicht das f3jfan 0.1? http://aneas.org/
<denzooo> k1l: weil ich nichts davon gewusst habe. :) Danke. Mal schauen, ob ich das irgendwie hinbekomme
<denzooo> danke k1l :D Woah, unglaublich wie leise der jetzt ist :D
<rethus> tach post.
<rethus> habe heute von kubuntu auf ubuntu-desktop gewechselt. als erstes sehe ich dann "SMART-Werte" mit einer Warnung , dass meine Platte wohl bald den Geist aufgibt.  end-to-end-error
<rethus> was kann ich machen, um die platte mal ganz genau durchzuchecken?
<TheInfinity> rethus: mal genauer schauen was für smart werte da schlecht sind
<dadrc> rethus: gsmartcontrol wäre ein GUI, das dir alle möglichen machbaren Tests anbietet
<rethus> Theinfinity: eigentlich nur end-to-en-error da "steht versagt"
<rethus> ok
<TheInfinity> rethus: du müsstest irgendwo bei details auch die detaillierten SMART werte kriegen
<TheInfinity> rethus: ubuntu hat seit 10.04. ne eigene gui dafür
<dadrc> rethus: und mach ein backup, falls du keins hast... smart-werte sind zwar nicht 100%ig verlässlich, aber doch ein starker Hinweis
<rethus> backup hab ich eben noch gemacht
<dadrc> TheInfinity: war das nicht gsmartcontrol?
<rethus> also wenn ich gsmartcontrol installieren will, fragt er mich nach der postfix configuration
<TheInfinity> sichtlich nicht ;)
<dadrc> hm, ok
<dadrc> rethus: ja, der daemon davon kann dir mails schicken, wenn deine hardware gerade explodiert
<TheInfinity> das bei ubuntu mitgelieferte nennt sich irgendwie festplattendienstprogramm oder so. hab grad keine gui vor mir, kann das mal wer nachschauen? ;)
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus 
<dadrc> habs gefunden... "Disk Utility"
<ring0> TheInfinity, palimpsest heißt der spaß
<MrCatEye> hallo ich hab da mal eine Frage, wie sieht es eigentlich mit Intel-grafik-treibern aus, hat man da auch die Möglichkeit, wie bei Nvidia einen Herstellerspezifischen Treiber zu installieren?
<TheInfinity> immer dieses gnome gui zeugs ... schau mal bei k1ls link nach rethus :)
<rethus> k gsmartgui ist nun installiert
<bekks> Es gibt keinen Treiber von Intel - damit kann man das getrost mit "nein" beantworten.
<dadrc> Na, das ist ja wundervoll. Disk Utily sagt folgendes zu meiner Systemplatte: "Rotation Rate: -" 
<bekks> Ja und?
<bekks> Spielt das irgendeine Rolle? :)
<dadrc> Ne, aber richtig ist es auch nicht.
<rethus> http://img600.imageshack.us/i/24482085.jpg/
<bekks> BEschwer Dich beim Hersteller der Platte, dass die die SMART Werte in Ordnung bringen sollen :)
<MrCatEye> bekks : kann man  dann trotzdem Compiz und den ganzen Kram verwenden?
<bekks> MrCatEye: Wenn Du den xorg intel Treiber verwendest, kann man das durchaus. Ob das performant ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht.
<dadrc> rethus: tjo, soweit man smart trauen kann, ist die Platte kurz vor dem Ende.
<MrCatEye> ich möchte mir gerne ein neun Laptop kaufen und bin mir aber nicht sicher, da ich mit ATI und Compiz nur Probleme (Freezes) hatte
<dadrc> und compiz geht gut mit den neuen intel-grafikarten
<bekks> rethus: Der markierte Wert ist uninteressant. Interessanter ist der Wert "195".
<bekks> dadrc: Aber garantiert nicht wegen der End To End Fehler.
<bekks> Und "199" ist auch sauber.
<bekks> Der Platte gehts soweit man in SMART sieht, ziemlich gut.
<rethus> aber was ist denn mit den end-to-end error?
<rethus> problem ist, dass ich vorhin mit eclips unterwegs war, welches plötzlich abstürzte, und seitdem defekt ist.
<bekks> Was soll damit sein? :)
<bekks> Was ist defekt?
<rethus> daher könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass da ein Problem besteht
<rethus> eclipse
<bekks> Welcher konkrete Fehler tritt auf?
<bekks> Hast Du die Fielsysteme schon überprüft - manuell?
<dadrc> bekks: meh, falsch gelesen. bin ruhig.
<rethus> bekks: nee, hab ich noch nicht
<rethus> aber zu fehler 184.. wiso is der so penetrant rot und sagt mir ich soll so schnell wie möglich ide platte wechseln, wenn das unwichtig is?
<rethus> versteh ich nicht so ganz
<bekks> Weil das Tool da einfach nur Zahlen vergleichen kann.
<bekks> Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle fragen, wieso das Ding in Zeile 195 nicht dunkelrot ist in dem Tool :D
<rethus> wie soll ich den filecheck durchführen,,, mit init 1 booten und fsck auf die Platte machen?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Livecd einlegen und fsck -f ausführen.
<KojiroAK> Wie kann man bei dnsmasq schauen, welche Clients eine IP bezogen haben?
<rethus> k, versuch es mal
<rethus> bis gleich
<KojiroAK> Gefunden. Steht im Wiki.
<ppq> KojiroAK: http://tinyurl.com/2wybc9s
<i2> Hallo, kann mir jemand hiermit helfen? http://dpaste.com/294536/
<bekks> i2: Du installierst das fehlende Tool?
<i2> welches? ich komm ja gar nicht rein
<rethus1> bekks: muss ich fsck für dev/sda oder für jede partition machen?
<bekks> rethus1: sda ist keine Partition. Du musst fsck -f für jedes Dateisystem auf deinem Rechner machen.
<grotek> oehm ... 
<grotek> ist das normal das der Alsa mixer (das prog) größer ist als die Bildschirmauflösung ?
<bekks> Das kommt auf deine Auflösung an.
<grotek> 1280x800
<grotek> laptop
<rethus1> also /boot gibt zurück: 2.8 nicht zusammenhängend, aber keine Fehler zu sehen
<rethus1> sda2 (root) 0.2 nicht zusammenhängend... keine Fehler zu sehen
<bekks> rethus1: Machst Du das mit fsck -f ?
<rethus1> jep
<rethus1> bin gerade bei der großen home-partition sda3
<rethus1> er rödelt noch
<rethus1> schein auch ok. 1.3% nicht zusammenhängend, aber kein anzeichen von einem Fehler
<rethus_onCrashed> http://pastebin.com/MHLmLVMd
<rethus_onCrashed> das ist das pastebin von sda3
<rethus_onCrashed> sieht alles gut aus, oder?
<rethus_onCrashed> bekks
<ring0> kann man ogmrip sagen, dass es mehrere kerne nutzen soll?
<rethus1> jemand ne Idee?
<rethus1> scheinbar besteht das Problem bei samsung festplatten öfter, habe mal end-to-end und samsung gesucht und bin auf einige Paralellen gestossen... aber keine mit einer Lösung, oder zufriedenstellenden Antwor
<rethus1> t
<rethus1> andere frage für zwischendurch... unter kde / plasma gibts tolle plasmoids (desktop-applets) wie heißen die unter gnome?
<rethus1> hallo, bin ich noch on?
<rethus1> ping....
<Wedelwolf> pong
<rethus1> :) ah. danke
<Wedelwolf> bitte
<rethus1> wie bekomme ich bei gnome denn Applets auf den Desktop... sow wie analoge uhr usw.
 * grotek freut sich das der alsamixer jetzt doch funktioniert :)
<Alagos> Добрый вечер
<k1l> ,german? Alagos 
<shetlandpony> Alagos: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<tuxraider> guten abend
<IchGuckLive> Guten Abend.Ich habe da ein NOOB problem !ein bild(Hindergrund) muss in usr/share/DVDstyler/backgrounds hineinkopiert werden ! Permission denied soweit so gut "sudo nautilus" dann halt auf diesem wege GIBT es da eine andere möglichkeit?
<bekks> 13Ja.
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: sudo cp von nach
<bekks> s/13//
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Ja.
<Frickelpit> sudo nautilus …
<Frickelpit> *schüttel*
<Fuchs> armes Frickelpit 
<tuxraider> ich hoff jemand kann helfen. ich bekomme von xrandr folgende meldung: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default: mein monitor ist definitiv nicht defekt, an einem anderen rechner macht er seine 1680x1050, grafikkarte ist eine geforce 260gtx, hab nun schon alles mögliche probiert was ich in foren etc fand
<IchGuckLive> ich meinte eher in der art das ich ein verzeichniss im zugriff habe zb home/...Videos/Cover  und das siese dann in dem geschützten verzeichniss sichtbar sind
<tuxraider> wenn ich nen alten röhrenmonitor anklemme geht xrandr und listet alle möglichen modis auf. 
<Robert_Zenz> tuxraider, ich nehm mal an das die NVidia-Treiber installiert sind?
<tuxraider> ja sind sie, so wie mir ubuntu 10.10 es nach installation anbot
<Fuchs> tuxraider: Du willst nicht xrandr nehmen
<Fuchs> tuxraider: Du willst einen nvidia  bug report erstellen (sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh) und uns wo hochladen
<Fuchs> dann schauen wir, woran es scheitert
<tuxraider> das mit xrandr hab ich in mehreren foren auch bei ubuntuusers.de gelesen und ausprobiert
<Fuchs> das gilt nicht fuer nvidia. 
<Robert_Zenz> tuxraider, anderer Ansatz, was sagt den das Nvidia-config-tool?
<IchGuckLive> Zweite NOOB frage :schnelle pfad kopieren, von nautilus nach terminal geht sowas ? sonst schreib ich mir ja die finger wund
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: CTRL+L CTRL+A CTRL+C
<tuxraider> im nvidia config tool stehen hyroglyphen als name des monitors
<Robert_Zenz> IchGuckLive, im Terminal Shift+Ctrl+V
<Fuchs> was fuer ein defektes EDID spricht
<Fuchs> aber eben, wenn man den nvidia bug report haette, dann koennte man statt ins blaue zu raten auch supporten
<Frickelpit> ,tab-completion? IchGuckLive
<shetlandpony> Sorry Frickelpit, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber tab-completion
<Frickelpit> …
<Fuchs> ,tabulator? IchGuckLive 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber tabulator
<Fuchs> doof
<tuxraider> einen moment bitte ich ferttige mal den report an und poste im nopaste
<IchGuckLive> Wäre meine nächste frage gewesen gibt es dazu eine wiki seite
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: im Terminal kannst Du mit der Tabulatorentaste Pfade vervollstaendigen
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: wozu genau? wir haben reihenweise Wikiseiten im Angebot
<IchGuckLive> zu dem thema !
<bekks> IchGuckLive: Zu welchem Thema?
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: zu welchem? Wir haben aktuell mehrere
<bekks> ,sudo? IchGuckLive 
<shetlandpony> IchGuckLive: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<KojiroAK> ppq: Kannst du mir auch googlen, wie ich Ubuntu dazu bringe über W-Lan auf ein Samsung clp-325w zu drucken?
<bekks> Kannst Du das nicht selbst googlen? :)
<IchGuckLive> Problemstellung ich habe im nautilus 2Reiter offen VON ,ZU  .. ich öffne ein terminal  "sudo cp " wie bekomme ich beide pfade in das terminal 
<KojiroAK> bekks: Schon versucht, ich kriege nichts gescheites raus.
<tuxraider> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399601/
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: ueber Tastenkuerzel oder das nautilus "open terminal" script, 
<tuxraider> da ist der bugreport
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: in beiden Faellen bist Du via tab-completion definitiv schneller
<bekks> IchGuckLive: Tabclompletion oder Abtippen.
<IchGuckLive> ich hab was gefunden zu ctrl+L danke 
<Fuchs> tuxraider: ist das ein Flachbildschirm? Wenn ja: von wem? 
<tuxraider> ja ist ein optiquest q 201wb
<Fuchs> weil erkannt wird er erstmal als Roehrenmonitor, der kein EDID liefert 
<Fuchs> wie genau schliesst Du den an? 
<tuxraider> der hat nen vga anschluss den ich mittels dvi adapter an die grafikkarte stecke
<Ja123n> Hallo ;)
<Fuchs> ah
<Fuchs> da haben wir das Problem
<Ja123n> Kennt sich hier jmd. mit Bash aus?
<Fuchs> der Adapter laesst die EDID Daten nicht durch, die Graphikkarte weiss ergo nicht, wie sie den Monitor anzusteuern hat 
<Fuchs> Du hast zwei Moeglichkeiten: 
<tuxraider> und könnte das mit einem anderen adapter, dem originalen der grafikkarte vielleicht funktionieren?
<Fuchs> 1) Du besorgst Dir an einem Rechner mit VGA Anschluss das EDID des Monitors als Datei (edid dump, nvidia-settings kann das) und fuetterst es dem Treiber mit  Option "UseCustomEdid"
<Fuchs> 2) Du gibst die Daten, die im EDID stehen wuerden, manuell an via Xorg Modelines
<Fuchs> ja, koennte, vielleicht
<Fuchs> waere ein Versuch wert
<Fuchs> wenn es nicht geht:  zu Moeglichkeit 1) steht alles im Appendix B des nvidia readmes, zu Moeglichkeit 2) steht alles  auf  wiki.ubuntuusers.de  wenn Du nach Modelines suchst
<Fuchs> funktionieren tut beides, die erste Moeglichkeit ist imo Anwenderfreundlicher
<tuxraider> das mit der edid hab ich auch versucht auszulesen, der monitor wurde ursprünglich von videoseven gebaut, die bieten auch ein tool an um die edid auszulesen aber unter windows 7 was hier als zweit os läuft funktioniert das tool nicht
<Fuchs> umwerfend 
<Fuchs> wenn Du einen Rechner mit einer nvidia Karte mit VGA Anschluss hast:  nvidia-settings hat dafuer einen button
<Fuchs> Ja123n: bitte keine Metafragen stellen, frag einfach was Du wissen moechtest, dann meldet sich jemand, wenn er sich damit auskennt. Danke. 
<tuxraider> ok ich probier mal den originalen dvi adapter, leider nein, hab zwar noch ne nvidia karte agp liegen aber keinen rechner der AGP kann
<IchGuckLive> SUOER DANKE 
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, wenn Du nicht an die EDID Daten kommst, kannst Du das dem Treiber auch manuell sagen. Gibt einen Wikiartikel dazu
<Fuchs> ,Xorg_Modelines? tuxraider 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber Xorg_Modelines
<Fuchs> ,XServer_Modelines? tuxraider 
<shetlandpony> tuxraider, XServer_Modelines ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Betablocker> grafik kann aber auch borstig sein :D
<Ja123n> Jaja Fuchs :D Also .. ich möchte ein kleines Progrämmchen in Java & Bash schreiben, mit dem ich einfach deb packages auf meinem iPhone installieren kann. Und ich komm jz. an der Bash File für eine SSH Verbindung weiter, weil er immer das Passwort wissen will. Ich möcht das iwie in eine Variable einbinden ..
<tuxraider> ich melde mich später nochmal ob das mit dem adapter klappte, vielen dank schonmal für eure hilfe. sollte das nicht helfen probier ich das wiki von shettland aus, danke
<Fuchs> Ja123n: das klingt nach einem riesen Murks, und eine Datei ist imo keine gute Idee, mach ssh authentifizierung via Zertifikat, 
<Fuchs> Ja123n: das willst Du sowieso haben, ssh Authentifizierung via Passwort ist eine dumme Idee. 
<Ja123n> Genau das wollt ich nicht ;)
<Fuchs> Grund? 
<Ja123n> Weil ich täglich Wöchentlich von ca. 10 Leuten iPhones/iPod bekomme und kein Lust hab tausend Zertifikate zu machen.
<Ja123n> *Täglich durchstreichen.
<boh> moin moin! jemand erfahrung mit thinkpad sl500 und acpi? hätte da eine frage zur temparatur des notebooks .... ich brauchte die tage mal ein windows und mir viel sofort auf dass, dass windows wesendlich weniger temperatur im leerlauf verursacht. dh im unter 30° unter ubuntu schafft es das book nie unter 45° oder sogar mal lüfter aus ... gibt es da noch einstellungen die getroffen werden können ? acpi settings für cpu multiplier sind gese
<boh> tzt
<Fuchs> boh: ja. 
<boh> fuchs: ausmachen ? ;)
<Fuchs> boh: thinkwiki.org,  was Du suchst ist der fan_control parameter und /proc/acpi/ibm/fan
<boh> fuchs: damit schalte ich den lüfter ab. die temperatur geht dann aber in die höhe 
<Fuchs> boh: Irrtum, damit kannst Du den Luefter regeln, die Temperatur geht dann, wenn Du den hochregelst, runter
<Fuchs> boh: wenn das alleine nicht hilft, dann waere mal noch interssant welche Graphikkarte Dein Modell verbaut hat und mit welchem Treiber die betrieben wird, 
<ppq> KojiroAK: sry, war weg. wenn du allgemein mit dem teil übers netzwerk drucken kannst, sollte es kein problem sein, den im lokalen cups via webinterface als netzwerkdrucker einzutragen, egal wie er verbunden ist
<Fuchs> z.B. Ati kann bei den freien Treibern keine gescheite Energieverwaltung, was sich auch auf die Temperatur auswirkt 
<KojiroAK> ppq: Er wird erkannt, CUPS zeigt den auch als idle an, aber er druckt nicht.
<boh> mom ich rede vom leerlauf.... dh windows bei nix tun unter 30 grad und lüfter automatisch aus .... unter ubuntu leerlauf und min 45° wenn ich den lüfter nun abschalte (oder die settings verändere) geht die temperatur über 50° .. im leerlauf 
<Fuchs> boh: in dem Fall: siehe oben
<ppq> KojiroAK: welches protokoll denn? ipp?
<boh> fuchs: nvidia 9600gs 
<Fuchs> boh: mit welchem Treiber?
<KojiroAK> ppq: dnssd://
<boh> fuchs: empfohlenen
<boh> fuchs: 260.19.06
<boh> fuchs: Linux-x86_64
<Fuchs> gut, ist etwas alt, aber immerhin.  Kannst Du mal in nvidia-settings schauen, wie die powermizer-Einstellungen davon sind? 
<Fuchs> Ja123n: eine gescheite Loesung ohne ssh-agent ist mir dann da nicht bekannt
<ppq> KojiroAK: samsung seite --> support --> nach Samsung Unified Driver ausschau halten
<boh> fuchs: ich suche mom
<KojiroAK> ppq: Kriegt man auch über die Paketverwaltung. Hab sie mir inzwischen installiert.
<boh> adaptive
<Ja123n> @Fuchs: Ist es nicht möglich das Passwort in einer Variable zu speichern und dann beim Eingabepromt eingeben zu lassen?
<Fuchs> boh: interessant. Dann koenntest Du noch mit powertop pruefen, ob die CPU runterskaliert wird, und wenn nicht: warum nicht. 
<Fuchs> Ja123n: nur ueber sehr grossen Murks 
<Fuchs> sehr sehr sehr sehr grossen Murks
<Ja123n> Fuchs: Daran wär ich interresiert :)
<ppq> KojiroAK: laut http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Samsung/Samsung-CLP-325w läuft das über lpd oder lprng
<sash_> das sollte nicht moeglich sein
<sash_> ssh unterstuetzt keine passworteingabe von ausserhalb des prompts
<Fuchs> Ja123n: laeuft da eine reine bash oder ist da ein terminal Emulator drumgewickelt? Wenn ja: welcher? 
<boh> fuchs: das macht sie schon mehrfach überrpüft ich nutze auch kein composite oder sowas plain nackt ohne klickybunti
<Fuchs> sash_: wenn es ein X11 Terminalemulator ist geht es, sonst nicht
<ppq> KojiroAK: dieses dnssd ist son zero-conf teil, glaube ich
<Fuchs> boh: dann waeren das so ziemlich meine Ideen dazu gewesen
<sash_> was spricht denn gegen key-auth?
<Fuchs> sash_: frugte ich oben schon, 
<KojiroAK> ppq: Hab schon versucht die Treiber für den clp-315 zu nutzen. Da hat es mir die dnssd gegeben.
<Fuchs> [19:41:16] <Ja123n> Weil ich täglich Wöchentlich von ca. 10 Leuten iPhones/iPod bekomme und kein Lust hab tausend Zertifikate zu machen.
<Ja123n> Fuchs: Reine Bash. Also im Script hab ich #!/bin/bash stehen.
<Ja123n> sash: Steht weiter oben ;)
<Fuchs> Ja123n: in dem Fall: geht nicht
<Ja123n> Oder bei Fuchs :D
<sash_> grad im backlog gelesen.
<Ja123n> Kann ich sie ändern?
<sash_> das ist uebrigens kein argument
<Ja123n> Why sash?
<boh> fuchs: meine idee ist das der tretromino patch nicht 100% funktioniert (wurde mit 10.04 bestandteil) 
<ppq> KojiroAK: laut testberichten muss es aber *eigentlich* auch über ipp gehen.. 
<sash_> weils super-einfach ist, die zertifikate zu machen?
<KojiroAK> ppq: Wie bringe ich dem bei ipp zu nutzen?
<ppq> KojiroAK: im cups webinterface mal die ip eingeben und ihn den spooler suchen lassen
<sash_> und sicherheit kein aufgabe, sondern ein konzept ist? 
<Ja123n> Leider nicht ;D Weil es ist super nervig im iPhone Terminal zu hängen ..
<ppq> KojiroAK: kannst das auch über die druckerverwaltung von gnome/kde/whatever machen
<sash_> iphones koennen mit sicherheit zertifikate importieren
<Ja123n> Natürlich können die.
<Ja123n> Aber stell dir mal vor aufm iPhone im Terminal mit den Mini Tasten, das ist nicht schön.
<sash_> besser als passwoerter im klartext in bashskripten und ausserdem noch in den laufenden prozessen zu haben
<jokrebel> hi
<Ja123n> Das ist eh bei jedem iPhone von Werk aus dasselbe.
<Ja123n> Aber dann werd. ich das wohl über Public Keys machen müssen, ist es dann denn möglich, wenn ich eingeloggt bin via SSH weiter Kommandos auszuführen?
<KojiroAK> ppq: Per IPP kriege ich server-error-server-doesnt-accept jobs.
<sash_> Ja123n: deswegen aendert man das auf jeden fall als allererstes
<Ja123n> Aber ist es denn danach möglich?
<ppq> KojiroAK: weiß ich jetzt nix zu. poste doch mal im englsichen ubuntuforum, da hast du gute chancen dass jemand das ganze zum laufen gebracht hat
<schweegi> wird der Linux-Kernel 2.6.37 über die updates eingespielt?
<Fuchs> nein
<bekks> Nein.
<Ja123n> @Fuchs: Aber ist es denn danach möglich?
<Fuchs> was so? 
<Fuchs> mit einem Zertifikat ohne Passwort kommt kein Passwortprompt 
<schweegi> Ist denn schon raus, welcher Kernel in Natty schlussendlich Verwendung finden wird?
<Fuchs> und ja, man kann ssh sagen, es solle direkt einen Befehl ausfuehren
<bekks> schweegi: 2.6.37
<schweegi> bzw. kann man den .37-Kernel auch mit 10.10 nutzen, indem man manuell ein Update durchführt?
<Ja123n> Genau so, wie auch aufm Normalen System oder muss ich iwas beachten?
<schweegi> bekks, ah okay, danke
<rumpe1> schweegi, nein
<rumpe1> schweegi, bzw... manuell wohl schon... aber das ist wohl keine gute Idee
<Fuchs> schweegi: nur via ppa, wir empfehlen es ganz klar nicht
<Fuchs> so, kuscheliger filmabend fuer den Fuffs, loest eure Probleme alleine :p 
<schweegi> viel spaß;)
<Ja123n> Fuchsi, bitte nur kurz Antowort auf meine Frage ja? :)
<ring0> wird der name eines laufenden prozesses außer in /proc/pid/status noch irgendwo abgespeichert?
<Betablocker> er hat die skillz 
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<ring0> mein ziel ist es nämlich, den namen eines laufenden prozesses zu ändern. dafür müsste ich natürlich alle stellen finden, wo dieser definiert wird
<bekks> ring0: Warum genau willst Du das?
<Ja123n> Hat jmd. ne Idee wie ich mit nem Script testen kann, ob ein PublicKey schon auf dem Zielrechner ist?
<ring0> bekks, ich habe einen prozess, dessen name in top nicht korrekt angezeigt wird. normalerweise steht dort unter command: top, Xorg, preload oder ähnliches. also einfach der name. bei diesem steht /usr/bin/prozess, was mich stört. das wollte ich beheben, indem ich diesen prozessnamen von /usr/bin/prozess in prozess umbenenne. /proc/pid/* schien mir der richtige ansatzpunkt
<bekks> Wenn das Ding mit komplettem Pfad aufgerufen wurde, ist das sein korrekter Name.
<ring0> bekks, es wurde ohne kompletten pfad aufgerufen
<ring0> bekks, irgendne idee?
<bekks> Nein, ich sehe keinerlei Sinn daran, sowas zu tun :)
<ring0> sagen wir mal rein aus interesse :)
<LupusE> ring0: ggf willst du dir 'pstree' mal genauer ansehen. und dort über verschiedene methoden gestartete programme betrachten. gerade bins, die in $PATH liegen, und welche, die es nicht tun koenntne interessant sein (bezugnemend auf bekks kommentar)
<ring0> werde ich mal angehen, danke LupusE 
<machine_> Die Laufwerksverwaltung in Ubuntu zeigt eine RAID 0-Anordnung als    nicht partitioiert an   wie ist das zu verstehen.
<bekks> So, wie es da steht.
<bekks> Warum sollte es denn partioniert sein?
<LupusE> machine_: ist ein raid eine zwischengeschltete schicht, die ueber /dev/md[n] zur verfuegung gestellt wird, oder ost es eine plain partition auf dem physikalischen datentraeger?
<machine_> beim installieren hab ich's partitioniert
<grotek> can i export mp3 files with ARDOUR ?
<LupusE> grotek: here in germany we a) say hello, when enter a room b) speek german.
<ppq> grotek: deutsch sonst auch gern in zukunft :D
<ppq> grotek: nicht, dass ich wüsste, aber es ist doch schnell gemacht, die rohdaten mit lame zu encoden
<machine_> Dann mach ich mir keine Sorgen mehr  (wenn's da so steht )
<grotek> ok :D
<ring0> LupusE, pstree ist auch der meinung, dass der prozess /usr/bin/prozess heißt. davon geht auch nur eine linie weg, die zu 4*[{/usr/bin/prozess}] läuft
<ring0> übrigens der einzige auf dem ganzen laufenden system :)
<machine_> guten Abend noch
<LupusE> dann starte eine shell. dann gebe ein 'tail -f /var/log/messages', dann starte eine neue shell, dann gebe ein /usr/bin/tail -f /var/log/messages' ... dann schaue ins pstree.
<LupusE> vergleiche und staune.
<ring0> LupusE, 2*[bash───tail] spuckt er aus
<LupusE> ring0: dumm gelaufen, da ich keine lust habe die pstree manpage zu lesen mach halt ps aux |grep tail
<ring0> LupusE, jo, ich seh schon worauf du hinaus wolltest. je nach dem wie das programm gestartet wurde, stehts entsprechend als command da
<OlMightyGreek> aloha
<OlMightyGreek> hat jemand eine radeon grafikkarte und eine lösung gefunden, wie er die lüftersteuerung vernünftig regelt?
<bekks> OlMightyGreek: Ja, die Lösung heisst "ausbauen" ;)
<OlMightyGreek> was sich mir nicht erschließt ist, dass immer alle von 100% schreiben. meiner bleibt die ersten 1-2 min sogar aus wenn das notebook kalt war, dann geht er aber auf ein konstantes level und geht auch nicht mehr aus, auch wenn die graka laut tempsensor "kühl" ist
<ring0> ich hab ein tool gefunden, mit dem ich den laufenden prozess umbenennen kann. irgendwie versteh ich aber gerade nicht, wie ich das anwenden soll. könnte da mal jemand einen blick drauf werfen? https://code.google.com/p/procname/
<apollo13> ring0: das ist python
<apollo13> das kannst nicht einfach so auf nen anderes programm anwenden
<ring0> handelt sich bei mir auch um einen python prozess, den ich umbenennen will
<apollo13> dann bist du hier im falschen channel
<apollo13> außerdem kann man bei dem modul nicht wirklich viel falsch verstehen
<ring0> deluge kommt aus den ubuntu paketquellen, dann kann ich doch hier auch danach fragen?
<jokrebel> ring0: warum will man einen Prozess umbenennen?
<ring0> jokrebel, weil es der einzige auf meinen system ist, der nicht standardkonform ist
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, mir fallen da schon ein paar Anwendungsfälle ein, aber nichts was wir wissen wollen.
<Robert_Zenz> ring0, Standardkonform?
<LupusE> Robert_Zenz: steck dein rootkit wieder ein ;)
<LupusE> Robert_Zenz: der volle pfad wird angetzeigt. die app scheint im $PATH zu sein, der starter ist aber 'falsch' eingerichtet.
<LupusE> und bevor er merkt, dass es mit dem starter zu tun hat und nicht mit 'dem prozess' vergehen noch stunden.
<LupusE> ich hatte versucht es ihm shcon schonend beizubringen.
<Robert_Zenz> LupusE, Mh...achso. Na dann.
<apollo13> lool
<apollo13> der sollte mein ps nicht sehen, da sind vieeeeeele absolute pfade drin
<ring0> LupusE, der starter nutzt als command deluge-gtk, nicht absolut
<LupusE> ring0: du willst mit mir diskutieren? dann verweise ich dicha uf strace. wenn du den output verstandne hast, dann koennen wir uns ernsthaft  unterhalten.
<ring0> LupusE, ich will mit dir nicht diskutieren, sondern einfach nur eine lösung für mein problem herausfinden
<apollo13> juhu ich darf mit LupusE reden
<LupusE> ring0: was mich an deiner frage eigendlich stoert ist, dass du 'irgendwas' machen willst und das 'irgendwie'. dabei soll etwas rauskommen, fuer das es sich nicht lohnt 10 minuten drueber nachzudenken.
<LupusE> apollo13: du verstehst den strace von ring0's programm? (hier hat das deppenabostroph mal ne ganz andere bedeutung ...)
<apollo13> ich hab ihn nicht gesehen, aber strace versteh ich halbwegs ;)
<apollo13> sind ja auch nur system calls ;(
<LupusE> ps: ja, auch lydia kennt apps. ist aber android, ansonsten das gleiche wie bei deinem apple store (heisst aber market).
<LupusE> (wrong window)
<ring0> LupusE, tut mir leid, wenn mich meine frage nicht hochgestochen genug formuliert abgegeben habe. dachte wir sind hier in einem help channel
<LupusE> ring0: anmerkung lesen, anmerkung verstehen, anmerkung beantworten. kein grund gleich emotional zu werden, mich interessiert dein system herzlich wenig. ich frage nicht nach einer perfekten analyse, ich frage nach konkreter vorgehensweise. 'klick hier, dann klick da, dann output blah dort, erwartet haette ich aber blubb' ...
<LupusE> ganz rudimentaer, ohne idealismuss und unsinnigen gefuehlsausbruechen.
<LupusE> hilfe hin oder her. kein menshc kann nachvollziehen was du willst, und ich behaupte frach dein ansatz ist falsch.
<ring0> :)
<ring0> problem ist in top und ps wird statt deluge einfach /usr/bin/deluge angezeigt. das wollte ich ändern. mehr nicht
<LupusE> okay, ich bin raus.
<jokrebel> ring0: Du hast Probleme. Oder hab ich einen wichtigen hintergrund nicht mitbekommen _warum_ Du das brauchst?
<bekks> jokrebel: Es sieht "nicht schön" aus.
<bekks> Das ist schon alles.
<ring0> so ist es
<LupusE> wenn ich mich vor nichtmal 5 minuten driueber eschauffiere (tolles wort), dass es dran liegen koennte wie du diesen prozess aufrufst, dann kannst du das getrost in diener beschreibung komplett ignorieren, weil jeder es weiss.
<jokrebel> ring0: dann bau Dir Dein eigenes OS, dass das dann so macht. Ich bezweifle das (jedwelches) Linux sich da so einfach umbiegen lässt. Ist Dir langweilig?
<ring0> jokrebel, im moment ist mir langweilig. deswegen beschäftige ich mich mit solchen lapalien
<otta> Servus folks
<dadrc> hu
<pog> gibt's irgend ein GUI, wo man rsync grafisch machen kann, d.h. schauen und copieren, aehnlich mc.
<otta> hat irgendwer von euch eine radeon 1950pro mit 3d zum laufen gebracht?
<bekks> pog: grsync evtl.
<pog> danke werde mir das mal anschauen.
<Nightwolf> ich versuche gerade postfix so einzurichten, dass mails über meinen googlemail account gesendet werden. kriege das einfach nicht zum laufen, mit "mail" gesendete mails werden immer gebounced...
<Nightwolf> hat jemand so ein setup am laufen?
<LupusE> Nightwolf: hast du denn den richtigen 'from' header in den mails? entweder durch setum des MTA oder des MUA
<LupusE> otta, wenn ja, dann wirst du es wohl in der hcl ode rim wiki finden.
<LupusE> ,hcl? otta 
<shetlandpony> otta: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<otta> ok da steht auch nur der standard treiber drin
<otta> funzt halt net so schön
<Nightwolf> LupusE: weiß ich nicht...
<LupusE> Nightwolf: du kannst im bounce nachsehen, warum er bounced. ich nicht.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8 da drinnen
<apollo13> Nightwolf: die logfiles von postfix sind ansich seeeeehr gut
<LupusE> erster virtualbox test -> kein USB ... so habe ich mir das vorgestellt.
<LupusE> schoen, dass allles so einfach ist.
<LupusE> damit gnacht :)
<dadrc> OSE kann kein USB, das ...
<ring0> haha :)
<jokrebel_> gn8
<blubb> hallo?
<michas> hallo auch.
<blubb> yeah
<blubb> kennt sich hier jemand mit LUKS aus?
<k1l> ,wf? blubb 
<shetlandpony> blubb: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<blubb> okay
<blubb> ich habe ein LUKS volume mit passphraser eingerichtet, und irgendwie hab ich mich wohl beidesmahl vertippt
<blubb> :(
<blubb> das volume ist gerade noch entschlüsselt und eingehängt, kann ich es irgendwie löschen ohne die passphrase einzugeben?
<blubb> sry für die rechtschreibfehler
<ppq> blubb: du kannst dir die passphrase berechnen lassen, solange das ganze noch geöffnet ist
<blubb> wie?
<ppq> blubb: alternativ kannst du einen neuen schlüssel samt passphrase hinzufügen und dann den alten löschen
<ppq> ,luks?
<shetlandpony> ppq, luks ist das "linux unified key setup", ein Standardverfahren zur Festplattenverschluesselung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS
<blubb> ja
<ppq> da steht alles drin
<ppq> stichwörter "schlüsselableitung" und abschnitt 4
<tm> ich mein den neuen schlüssel kannst du nur hinzufügen, wenn du das schon vergebene passwort kennst
<blubb> eben dass ist das problem :(
<ppq> k, dann die passphrase halt berechnen
<blubb> mit welchem kommando?
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS/Schl%C3%BCsselableitung
<blubb> dafür brauch ich auch die aktuelle passphrase
<blubb> also ich hab mir den artikel schonmal durchgelesen und nichts brauchbares gfunden
<blubb> *gefunden
<blubb> >Das ursprüngliche Passwort ist einzugeben.
<tm> installier halt neu
<blubb> geht nich weil die platte dann immer noch verschlüsselt ist
<blubb> also ich könnte installieren aber dann nichtmehr booten
<tm> du kannst das verschlüselte system löschen
<blubb> wie?
<tm> cd rein und neu installieren
<blubb> also um die situation nochmal genau zu erklären, ich bin grad mit ner live-CD angemeldet, hab die ganze platte abgesehen von ner 250MB großen bootpatiotion verschlüsselt und komplett formatiert
<blubb> und die passphrase wohl zweimal falsch eingetippt
<tm> tja, dann datensicherung machen - und dann neu installieren
<blubb> daten sind gesichert, aber ich kann die verschlüsselung nicht aufheben, und wenn ich installiere dann nur auf ner verschlüsselten platte die ich beim hochfahren nicht entschlüsseln kann weil mir die passphrase fehlt
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-06
<tm> meinst nur weil die partition verschlüsselt ist, kann man die nicht löschen?
<blubb> ich kann die partition löschen, die verschlüsselung bleibt aber
<blubb> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschlüsseln
<tm> warum?
<blubb> nach der anleitung hab ich installiert
<ring0> wenn du die verschlüsselte partition löschst, ist auch die verschlüsselung weg.
<tm> und warum sollte man das nicht nochmal durchführen können?
<ring0> eben
<Oins> Hi. Kann mir jemand sagen was die SMART Meldung "Error: ABRT" bedeutet? was will mir ABRT sagen?
<blubb> sie ist auf jeden fall nicht weg, hab sie auch schon mehrmals mit GParted gelöscht und neu formatiert, aber sobald ich ne partition erstelle wird sie verschlüsselt
<tm> Oins: schonmal danach gegooglet?
<Oins> tm:  jup, aber keine konkrete erklärung gefunden. Nur generell Logs mit der Fehlermeldung
<blubb> luks ist extra dafür ausgelegt dass man noch partitionieren kann aber die verschlüsselung erhalten bleibt
<blubb> also er verschlüsselt alle partitionen die in dem bereich erzeugt werden
<blubb> schon mehrmals gegoogelt
<blubb> ich sitzt seit 18:00 in etwa da dran
<tm> blubb: sorry, aber ich hab auch verschlüsselte platten, wenn ich die mit gparted, parted oder fdisk bearbeite sind die verschlüsselungen weg - also irgendwie kann ich das nicht so ganz glauben
<blubb> hast du die den system verschlüsseln artikel mal durchgelesen?
<tm> blubb: wo steht das denn, das man die verschlüsselung nicht entfernen kann?
<tm> das würde heissen, wenn ich luks einsetzen würde, wäre die platte für anderes nicht mehr zu gebrauchen
<blubb> nirgendw, es steht nur da dass er quasi eine über-partition erstellt in der alle anderen partitionen erstellt werden
<ppq> vielleicht ist das ganze gerät verschlüsselt und gparted kann inzwischen darin partitionen erstellen..?
<blubb> ppq genau das
<tm> ach jösses
<ppq> blubb: das ist quatsch, wenn man mit fdisk ne neue partitionstabelle auf dem gerät anlegt und ne partition, und dann mit mkfs ein dateisystem erstellt, ists als wäre luks nie gewesen
<ring0> überschreib doch das ganze laufwerk mit nullen, dann ist alles weg
<ring0> also, nicht nur die partition und gut ist
<blubb> wie mach ich das?
<ppq> blubb: vorausgesetzt, man nimmt die richtige gerätedatei - /dev/sda bspw.
<ppq> blubb: geht auch mit gparted, du musst nur das richtige gerät auswählen
<tm> live cd - fdisk /dev/sdX aufrufen und dem menü folgen
<blubb> das problem ist halt, wenn ich die partition aushänge komm ich garnicht mehr rein, d.h. es muss dann ganz sicher funktionieren
<tm> blubb: möchtest du denn noch in die partition rein?
<ppq> ähm, was machst du denn eigentlich?
<blubb> nö
<tm> da ist doch eh nichts drin, was du gebrauchen könntest - also
<blubb> aber die einzige möglichkeit vllt irgendwie an den schlüssel zu kommen ist wenn sie noch entschlüsselt ist
<tm> blubb: an den schlüssel kommst du nicht ohne ein gültiges passwort
<blubb> okay
<blubb> heißt partition aushängen, neue partitionstabelle erstellen und fertig?
<ppq> also mit 'sudo /lib/cryptsetup/scripts/decrypt_derived sda4_crypt' kriege ich den schlüssel meines luks volumes während es geöffnet ist. aber nicht die passphrase
<ppq> whatever.
<ppq> ja
<tm> am besten die alternate downloaden und davon installieren, die macht die luks verschlüsselung automatisch
<blubb> was kann ich mit dem schlüssel machen?
<ppq> nichts, was dir gerade von nutzen wäre
<tm> nichts ohne passphrase
<blubb> k
<ring0> ppq, gparted mit luks und lvm überstützung wäre mal endlich was
<ppq> ich nutz kein lvm, das macht das ganze ein wenig unflexibel, aber einfacher imho
<blubb> wenn ich im installations-menü auf neue partitionstabelle klicke passiert nichts
<blubb> also er zeigt mir immernoch das LUKS volume an
<tm> blubb: einmal ein terminal aufrufen und da sudo fdisk /dev/sdX  <--- deine HDU angeben - da dann alles löschen und anschliessend w drücken (das X bei sdX steht für deine HDU)
<tm> wenn auf der platte noch andere paritionen sind, die dann nicht löschen - wenn die noch gebraucht werdden
<tm> -d
<blubb> is komplett leer
<blubb> > WARNING: DOS-compatible mode is deprecated. It's strongly recommended to switch off the mode (command 'c') and change display units to sectors (command 'u').
<blubb> ist das normal?
<blubb> kommt wenn ich fdisk starte
<tm> jooo, du löschst nur die partitionen
<blubb> wenn ich das durchlaufen lass und partprobe ausführe sagt er /dev/mapper/control: open failed: Permission denied Failure to communicate with kernel device-mapper driver. Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0 has been opened read-only.
<tm> blubb: was haste denn bisher gemacht?
<blubb> fdisk /dev/sda
<blubb> w
<blubb> dann mit GPartet ne neue partitionstabelle angelegt
<tm> blubb: du solltest die partitionen löschen :)
<blubb> hab ich doch mit w oder nicht?
<tm> blubb: mit w löscht man keine partitionen
<blubb> oder muss das direkt in den befehl integriert werden?
<blubb> ohje
<blubb> ja ich bin grad nich ganz fit im kopf
<tm> mit m bekommst hilfe
<blubb> sry
<blubb> wenn ich jetzt fdisk /dev/sda ausführe dann meint er nur unable to open dev/sda
<tm> dann hast du /dev das / vergessen
<blubb> nö
<blubb> irgendwie mag er mich nicht
<tm> scheint mir auch so
<blubb> und in orte wird immernoch das LUKS-volume angezeigt
<blubb> :(
<fellbuendel> is da eventuell noch was gemountet?
<tm> anscheinend haste die sachen nicht umounted
<blubb> gibt grad überhaupt keine partitionen fällt mir grad auf
<blubb> aber er zeigt mir trotzdem noch das dämliche LUKS-volume an
<blubb> whaaaaaa
<tm> beendet mal gparted
<tm> -t
<blubb> is schon
<tm> dann ruf mal sudo fdisk /dev/sda auf
<blubb> im device manager zeigt er mir grad die ganze partition als LUKS-volume an
<blubb> und sie ist natürlich noch verschlüsselt :(
<blubb> immernoch unable to open
<tm> ist der device manager noch aktiv?
<blubb> nö
<tm> dann starte die kiste mal neu
<blubb> alles geschlossen was auf die partition zugreifen könnte
<blubb> ja kann man im terminal irgendwie die verdeckten passwörter anzeigen lassen?
<tm> nein
<blubb> ich hab nämlich das terminal in dem ich die passphrase gesetzt hab noch offen
<blubb> shit
<blubb> yeah
<blubb> fdisk geht grad wieder
<blubb> ich nehm mal an das terminal hat die partition irgendwie beschäftigt
<tm> dann lösch dort die partitionen mit d 
<blubb> obwohl kein prozess mehr aktiv war???
<ppq> (oder mit o ne neue tabelle anlegen)
<tm> ich würde mit fdisk gar nichts anlegen
<blubb> einfach nur o eingeben oder  -o hinter den befehl?
<tm> sondern die alternate cd nehmen, die macht alles automatisch
<tm> blubb: erstmal solltest du nachsehen ob die partitionen gelöscht sind
<blubb> jo
<tm> dann abspeichern und fdisk beenden
<blubb> ja das LUKS is jetzt auch weg
<blubb> fett
<blubb> vielen dank
<blubb> für hilfe und geduld ;)
<blubb> ja ich glaub ich lass die verschlüsselung jetzt ertmal sein :)
<tm> blubb: mit der alternate cd ist das kein thema, aber bei einer verschlüsselten partition - ist immer das risko nicht mehr an die daten zu kommen ;)
<blubb> ja ich hab mir ja davor n backup gemacht
<tm> blubb: und als ungeübter user sollte man die manuelle verschlüsselung nicht einrichten ;)
<blubb> dachte mir schon fast dass was schief geht
<tm> wenn das passwort weg ist, haste keine chance mehr an daten oder sowas ran zu kommen, solltest dir also überlegen - obs für dich sinn macht
<blubb> ja ich nutze ubuntu schon seit langem und administrier auch ne schule, aber irgendwie hab ich einfahc die blöde passphrase vergessen/vertippt
<blubb> sonst wärs ja eig kein problem gewesen (glaub ich)
<blubb> ich überleg grad ob ichs nochmal versuch :)
<tm> blubb: keine ahnung, kannst morgen weiter machen und es händisch wieder einrichten, es ist nicht meine zeit - das entscheidest du ;)
<blubb> daten sind ja gesichert und ich weiß jetzt ja auch wie ich die verschlüsselung lösch
<blubb> öh
<blubb> da fällt mir noch ne frage ein
<blubb> is allerdings nich umbedingt ubuntu-spezifisch
<tm> blubb: dann benutze den #ubuntu-de-offtopic channel dafür
<blubb> k
<blubb> dann vielen dank nochmal für die hilfe und aufwiederschreiben vllt
<russell1> ist unter ubuntu ein fsck von einer ntfs-partition möglich?
<dakira> russell1: mit fsck.ntfs kann man auf jeden fall was machen.. aber besser ist chkdsk von Windows.. bspw. auf einer BartPE-Disk
<russell1> dakira: danke, finde fsck.ntfs nicht, aber dann mach ich das mit windows
<israfil> hallo, ich habe Kubuntu Hardy Heron und habe ein Problem mit der Bildschirmhelligkeit. Mein Bildschirm (Laptop) ist nach der Installation des proprietären Nvidia-Treibers dunkel. Ich bin folgender Anleitung gefolgt, aber es hat sich nicht gebessert: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/post/220272/bildschrim-dunkel.html?highlight=bildschirm+zu+dunkel#post220272
<shetlandpony> israfil's url: http://tinyurl.com/2e38lql | Bildschrim dunkel - Probleme bei der Ubuntu-Installation - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<israfil> Kann mir jemand helfen?
<dAnjou> israfil: dass hardy schon total veraltet ist, weißt du?
<israfil> ich brauche hardy aber
<dAnjou> ah, ne, gibt ja noch bis april updates
<Wedelwolf> is überhaupt schon jemand wach?
<soxor_> ja ich bin Wach 
<soxor_> Wünsche euch allen noch ein schönen Tag 
<freeraider> ich habe das exakt selbe problem wie http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bildschirmaufloesung-zu-klein-xorg-conf-nicht-/ habe auch dieselbe grafikkarte und nachdem ich die xorg.conf erstellt habe ist es gleich wie bei ihm
<shetlandpony> freeraider's url: http://tinyurl.com/2wryscp | Bildschirmauflösung zu klein / Xorg.conf nicht vorhanden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<freeraider> kann zwar die auflösung auf 1024x768 ändern aber das bild mit dem schwarzen rand bleibt trotzdem nur 800x600 klein
<freeraider> kann dann halt mit der maus zum rand scrollen 
<freeraider> villt kann mir ja hier jemand helfen .. 
<freeraider> hatte zuerst das problem unter Xubuntu dann installierte ich Archlinux dort konnte ich bei der installation den framebuffer auf 1024x768 einstellen und habe somit beim starten in der console ganz normal 1024 x 768 ohne schwarzen rand 
<sash_> das ding kann also 1024x768, macht aber nur 800x600 mit rand?
<sash_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8239271&postcount=66
<freeraider> nur wenn ich startx /usr/bin/gnome-session starte bekomme ich wieder 800x600 oder wenn ich auf 1024x768 umstelle (was erst machbar war als ich die xorg.conf angelegt hatte) ein 1024x768 gro0en desktop in einem 800x600 berreich mit schwarzen rand
<freeraider> danke für deine hilfe .. soll ich das einfach zu meiner vorhandenen xorg.conf hinzueditieren oder einfach neue xorg.conf ?
<sash_> kopier die vorhandene vorher weg und nimm die
<freeraider> okay ich probiers mal thx
<freeraider> wow, es funktioniert, hab 1000 dank :)
<sash_> oh. cool :)
<bullgard4> Nach »resume from disk« erscheint die Meldung "s2disk: returned to userspace", aber kein X. '~$ startx;: Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0. If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again.' Ist es jetzt zweckmäßig, die Datei /tmp/.X0-lock zu löschen?
<sash_> bullgard4: mal mit alt + f1-8 durch die tty geswitcht?
<sash_> bullgard4: vorher wuerde ich ein "sudo service gdm restart" ausprobieren. bzw. k, x oder lx, je nachdem, welchen du benutzt
<bullgard4> sash_: Nachdem ich eben Deine Mitteilung gelesen hatte, habe ich umgeschaltet mittels Ctrl+Alt+F1...F8. 
<bullgard4> sash_: Dabei ist es 
<israfil> hallo, ich habe kubuntu hardy heron und gerade den proprietären nvidia-Treiber installiert. Danach war auch alles in ORdnung, aber nach einem Neustart ist der Bildschirm nun komplett dunkel. Was kann ich dagegen machen?
<sash_> bullgard4: dabei ist es? du findest dort x wieder?
<bullgard4> sash_: Das habe ich schnell hingtereinander gemacht. Dabei ist etwas Komisches passiert: Ich habe kurz die "Vorschaubilder" einiger workspaces gesehen. Dann aber nicht mehr. Wenn ich eine Weile warte, dann ist wieder auf dem 8. workspace die Meldung "returned to userspace" zu sehen, aber kein X bzw. GNOME.
<bullgard4> sash_: Zusammenfassung: Ich finde auf der Arbeitsfläche 8 die Meldung: "s2disk: returned to userspace", aber ich finde kein X.
<bullgard4> sash_: "sudo service gdm restart" hat mir X erzeugt, aber die Programme, die ich vor dem suspend-to-disk laufen hatte, laufen nicht mehr. 
<sash_> bullgard4: ja, das ist logisch. wieso bist du denn nicht nochmal langsamer durch die tty gegangen? wenn du was gesehen hast, dann war gnome auch da
<bullgard4>    sash_ Ich habe schnell alle Arbeitsflächen hintereinander probeweise aufgerufen, um Dir schneller eine Antwort zu geben. Es gibt Leute, die werden ungeduldig, wenn sie nicht schnell eine Antwort bekommen. Ich hatte  ja schon vorher fast alle potentiellen Arbeitsflächen aufgerufen, bevor ich hier meine Frage stellte. Dabei hatte ich (wie früher schon öfter) herausgefunden, daß F7 leer...
<bullgard4> ...war,...
<bullgard4> ...aber die s2disk-Meldung auf F8 auftrat.
<floogy_> Hi
<floogy_> Softwareraid funktioniert nur mit Laufwerken (Partitionen oder ganzen Platten) gleicher Blockgröße, oder?
<floogy_> als Größe insgesamt (nicht blocksize sondern size in blocks)
<bekks> floogy_: Nein, nicht zwangsweise.
<apollo13> floogy_: software raid funktioniert gar nicht^^
<bekks> :D
<travia> moin moin
<travia> jemand da?
<bekks> Es tut mir leid, es sind alle am Kaffeeautomaten. Wenn Du möchtest, kannst du eine Nachricht hinterlassen, diese wird sofort bearbeitet, wenn wieder jemand da ist.
<travia> :-)
<jokrebel> lol - Guten morgen
<Frickelpit> oh, wir haben einen neuen bot? :P
<travia> ok dann stell ich mal meine frage
<travia> also folgendes
<bekks> ,enter? travia 
<shetlandpony> travia: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<bekks> Frickelpit: Ja. :P
<apollo13> da war mir sogar das pony noch lieber
<bekks> apollo13: Es tut mir leid, manchmal kann man sich Dinge nicht aussuchen. :P
<apollo13> Frickelpit: mach was dagegen!!!!einseinself
<Frickelpit> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Frickelpit> :P
<apollo13> da ist der bot ja wieder :) still bin *gg*
<travia> an meiner Fritzbox hängt eine HDD, auf diese HDD befindet sich ein TrueCrypt Container, den ich gerne einbinden möchte. Über Nautilus finde ich den Container über Netzwerk....smb://fritz/ustor11/Container Über TrueCrypt komme ich dort aber nicht hin!
<apollo13> nimm den gvfs fallback
<bekks> travia: Dann mounte das Verzeichnis vorher.
<apollo13> oder so
<bekks> mount -t cifs //fritz/ustor11 /mnt/dahin
<bekks> als root versteht sich.
<Guschtel> bekks: meint: sudo mount -t cifs //fritz/ustor11 /mnt/dahin :)
<bekks> Jo.
<apricot> Frage zu fstab. Hab manuelle ein webdav-Verzeichnis gemounted: mount -t davfs https://webdav.xyz.de/ /media/webdav-1 -- dann kommt user/Paawortabfrage. Wie krieg ich das in die fstab ??
<bekks> Guschtel: Was war die Syntax für den Bot gerade?
<Frickelpit> ,fstab? apricot
<shetlandpony> apricot, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<apollo13> bekks: /^/sudo /
<apollo13> hmm scheinbar doch nicht
<Guschtel> bekks: s/foo/bar/
<shetlandpony> sorry Guschtel, can't find 'foo' in bekks's last line
<bekks> Merci.
<floogy_> apollo13, bekks, Softwareraid funktioniert nicht?
<apollo13> bekks: s/^/blubb/
<shetlandpony> apollo13 thinks that bekks meant: blubbMerci.
<apricot> Frickelpit, da steht aber nix wie ich mit dem login umgehe ...
<apollo13> woah, der kann regex brav :)
<apollo13> floogy_: zu fehleranfällig
<floogy_> ? weshalb
<travia> "sudo mount -t cifs //fritz/ustor11 /mnt/Daten" ->/mnt/Daten existiert nicht
<Frickelpit> apricot: dann leg dir ein lesezeichen im dateimanager an
<k1l> ,mount? travia 
<apollo13> weil software, systemupgrade und fail wennst pech hast
<shetlandpony> travia, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> travia: Warum legst Du /mnt/Daten nicht an?
<Frickelpit> travia: mkdir als kleinen tipp
<k1l> travia: du musst auch wie dort beschrieben den ordner erst anlegen, wo du hinmounten willst
<Guschtel> travia: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/Daten
 * LetoThe2nd moinst mal rein und stellt fest, dass alles beim alten ist.
<floogy_> apollo13, und wie oft hattest Du dieses Pech?
<apollo13> floogy_: einmal
<Guschtel> klingt nach pebkac
<floogy_> Und war auch nach einem weiteren update nix zu machen, weil das rebuild schon lief?
<bekks> floogy_: Das ist keine Fehlerquelle.
<apollo13> floogy_: kA das teil flog nen hohen bogen weit weg
<travia> Danke für eure hilfe, bin eben leider noch nicht so fit mit linux
<k1l> floogy_: softwareraid ist wie chiptuning. ein paar schwören drauf aber allen fliegt der motor um die ohren.
<travia> wird aber :-) hoffe ich
<floogy_> k1l, bekks, apollo13, das meint ihr ernsthaft oder?
<apollo13> alter…
<k1l> floogy_: ja
<koegs> wenn man weiß, was man tut, funktioniert auch ein software-raid
<apollo13> __wenn__
<apollo13> für jemanden der hier fragen muss trifft das allerdings eher nicht zu
<koegs> wenn man nicht weiß was man tut hilft auch ein hardware-raid nicht :)
<bekks> koegs: :)
<floogy_> Also Ich habe ein NAS von LaCie mit 4 Platten a 2TiB, die waren mit windows xp embedded stripe mäßig zusammen gebunden. 
<koegs> das ist doch alles OT :<
<bekks> floogy_: Ja und?
<floogy_> Das stürzte ständig ab, was schlagt ihr vor;)
<jokrebel> travia: ist das am Fritz!Box-USB-Port? Der ist IMHO per ftp anzusprechen.
<travia> ja
<bekks> floogy_: Wie kriegst Du denn Linux auf das Ding drauf?
<travia> geht immer noch nicht
<travia> sudo mount -t cifs //fritz/ustor11 /mnt/Daten
<travia> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //fritz/ustor11,
<travia>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<travia>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<travia>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<travia>        Manchmal liefert das Syslog wertvolle Informationen – versuchen
<bekks> Insbesondere Ubuntu.
<travia>        Sie  dmesg | tail  oder so
<bekks> ,nopaste? travia 
<shetlandpony> travia: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<koegs> cifs installieren
<bekks> Lies was da steht, und mach was da steht. :P
<floogy_> Per usb cdrom?
<bekks> floogy_: Du glaubst Doch nicht wirklich, du kannst da mal eben so was installieren?
<floogy_> Per USB CF Card oder Stick?
<floogy_> freeNAS war schon drauf
<travia> ich kann da nichts lesen das ich etwas installieren soll :-)
<koegs> ist mein irssi kaputt?
<bekks> koegs: Nein. :)
<koegs> der zeigt hier immer noch #ubuntu-de als channel an, bekks :<
<bekks> floogy_: Lass mal nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic gehen damit.
<bekks> koegs: Versteh ich auch nicht ;)
<floogy_> JA, ok. Bleiben wir ab jetzt mal strict
<jokrebel> travia: was ist das für Fritz!Box?
<travia> @bekks muss ich das hier smb4k inst.
<koegs> ,cifs? travia
<shetlandpony> Sorry koegs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber cifs
<travia> @jokrebel das ist eine 7270
<LetoThe2nd> oO( braucht man da nicht smbfs oder so was ähnliches? )
<bekks> travia: Nö. Du brauchst kein Samba4, du brauchst das cifs Dateisystem.
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/samba_client_cifs
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: Schon klar :)
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: hrhr
<travia> nächtes prob: mount error: could not resolve address for fritz: No address associated with hostname
<koegs> kein problem, eine aussage
<koegs> er kennz friz einfach nicht und sein dns wohl auch nicht
<bekks> Ja, und?
<bekks> travia: Du kennst aber die IP von dem Ding.
<travia> ja
<apricot> hab was gefunden: webdav mit login in die fstab eintragen: http://tobias.schroepf.de/doku/doku.php?id=linux:mounten_von_dateisystemen
<jokrebel> travia: http://service.avm.de/support/de/SKB/FRITZ-Box-7270/22:USB-Speicher-an-FRITZ-Box-als-Netzlaufwerk-einrichten
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/343zw8r
<travia> über nautilus komm ich sa super hin
<travia> sa=da
<travia> smb://fritz/ustor11/
<bekks> travia: Ja und?
<bekks> Nimm halt die IP.
<bekks> Oder erstell einen hosts-Eintrag.
<jokrebel> travia: sicher dass das nicht "smb://fritz.box/ustor11/" heißen müsste?
<bekks> jokrebel: Ja. :)
<bekks> jokrebel: Weil mount kein smb:// kennt. :)
<apricot> wie kann ich in Nautilus (2.32.0) einen Pfad oder http://... eingeben. Ich habe nur die Pfadanzeige
<apollo13> ctrl + l
<apollo13> leider kann man die locationbar nimmer als default aktivieren :(
<apricot> ahh danke :)
<apricot> ich hab mich blöd gesucht  *g*
<dadrc> gconf-editor: /apps/nautilus/preferences key always_use_location_entry, typ bool
<apollo13> dadrc: genious
<dadrc> weiß nicht, ob der bei 10.10 noch da ist, aber ausgelesen wird er auf jeden fall
<apollo13> dadrc: doch ist er
<dadrc> na, um so besser
<apricot> gconf-editor sagt mir als Neuling wenig...
<dadrc> ist ein Programm, kannste ausführen
<apricot> bearbeiten der GNOME Konfigurationsdateien ?
<dadrc> klingt passend
<apricot> ahh ja sieht gut aus ... man lernt halt gern was dazu  :)
<dxo> kennt sich wer mit dvb-t aus? habe zwei karten und eine antenne. ein setup funktioniert, beim anderen habe ich nur signal noise bzw. kaffeine(2901) DvbDevice::frontendEvent: tuning failed 
<bekks> Zwei Karten und eine Antenne?
<bekks> Wie genau soll das funktionieren? :)
<dxo> ja, abwechselnd..
<dxo> zum testen eben
<bekks> Was für Chipsets auf den Karten?
<dxo> der, der funktioniert ist ein digivox deluxe oder so.. egal :)
<dxo> der der nich laeuft is son biilig, saa7134 chip ^^
<bekks> "digivox deluxe" ist kein chipset.
<bekks> Was für ein Chipset hat das Ding?
<dxo> ja ich weiss aber ich verstehe nicht warum der relevant ist..
<bekks> Weil das das funktionierende Setup ist.
<dxo> sind ja auch verschiedene rechner... das eine usb, das andre pcmcia
<bekks> Aha.
<dxo> ID 1d19:1101 Dexatek Technology Ltd. DK DVB-T Dongle funktioniert
<dxo> Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder [1131:7134] (rev 01)
<dxo> der funktioniert nicht
<dxo> wurde allerdings out of the box erkannt
<dxo> gleiche antenne, gleiches kabel, wie beim funktionierenden setup
<bekks> Dann schau Dir dmesg mal genauer an.
<dxo> DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Philips TDA10046H DVB-T)...
<bekks> Da steht bestimmt noch mehr.
<bekks> Nopaste dmesg mal.
<bekks> ,nopaste? dxo 
<shetlandpony> dxo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<dxo> jo mom
<Ubuntiner> Moin. Möchte an mein HP-Laptop HP G62-120EG ein TFT Dell 1901FP anschließen. Wie bekomme ich dessen Auflösung auf 1280x1024?
<dxo> http://nopaste.info/46fd1db336.html
<k1l> Ubuntiner: graka? welchen treiber?
<Ubuntiner> k1l: Ati Mobility Radeon HD 5430, proprietärer Treiber installiert.
<dxo> bekks: die karte ist eine hybrid karte allerdings nur dann analog, wenn man auch strom anschliesst, was atm nicht der fall ist. nopaste s.o.
<bekks> BEi dem Ding kannst Du dann ja in Kaffeine auch zwei Adapter wählen.
<k1l> Ubuntiner: ok. ati ist nicht meine baustelle. aber ati treiber hat doch sicherlich auch ein menü um die auflösung zu setzen
<Ubuntiner> k1l: Sicher, der primäre Bildschirm, Laptop-TFT wird erkannt, der am VGA angeschlossene TFT leider nicht.
<k1l> Ubuntiner: ist der vga port vlt abgeschaltet? gibts mit dem tft öfters probleme?
<Ubuntiner> k1l: VGA-Port läuft, externer TFT läuft ebenfalls, nur zu geringe Auflösung, benötige Dual-
<Ubuntiner> View
<dxo> bekks: jain.. er zeigt mir nur den dvb adapter an..
<dxo> habe es mit angeschlossenem strom noch nicht gesehen..
<jham> gibt's google sky als lokale app eigentlich?
<jham> oh sorry, falscher chan
<ryger> wie kann man die audioausgabe von einem terminalserver auf im netzwerk verbundene thinclients, die über xdmcp auf den server zugreifen, ausgeben?
<dxo> bekks: ich haette es gleich mit strom probieren sollen.. *disch ^^
<rumpe1> ryger, für micro soll wohl das gehen: dd if=/dev/dsp | ssh -c arcfour -C username@host dd of=/dev/dsp  .  Weiß allerdings nicht, ob dsp auch allgemein audio-ausgabe umfaßt.
<bekks> dxo: :)
<ryger> kann die nachricht nicht lesen (empathy als irc client ist mist). sorry. kannst du es vlt noch einmal senden?
<rumpe1> ryger, -> query
<mp3tobi_> #nsfw
<jokrebel> cu
<f31n1> hey leute, ich hab grad meinen pc neu aufgesetzt hatte das betriebssystem außerhalb von einem raid was es jetzt auch sein soll - nur wie find ich mein altes raid wieder?
<f31n1> ich hab mdadm nachinstalliert nur kann ich trotzdem noch nicht auf mein raid zugreifen - was fehlt mir da?
<koegs> ,mdadm? f31n1
<shetlandpony> Sorry koegs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber mdadm
<koegs> hmpf
<sash_> die konfiguration
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID#Wechsel-des-Betriebssystems
<f31n1> aaaah danke 
<eversleeping> Hallo, sei einiger Zeit habe ich das Problem, dass meine Razor Imperator nicht mehr erkannt wird. Am Anfang war es so: der Computer hat längere Zeit gebraucht um hochzufahren, dafür ging meine Maus sowohl unter Win als auch Ubuntu. Nun ist die Startverzögerung nicht mehr da. Win meldet dass ein Gerät nicht erkannt wurde, aber die Maus funktioniert, Ubuntu emldet nichts aber die Maus geht 
<eversleeping> nicht. Was kkan ich da tun?
<k1l> eversleeping: geht die maus unter ubuntu?
<k1l> steck die mal aus, kurz warten, steck sie wieder an und schau was dmesg dazu zu sagen hat
<eversleeping> ok werd ich später mal tun, bin grad unter win und möchte nicht rebooten ^^
<IchGuckLive> Guten Tag, ich habe gerade etwas zeit Für die Richtige Konfiguration des interne Netzwerkes. Und bitte dabei unter Ubuntu euch um Hilfe !
<IchGuckLive> anleitung hier https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<bekks> Und?
<IchGuckLive> der Haupt PC hängt am Wlan (Internes dorfnetz) inet Adresse:192.168.47.116  Bcast:192.168.47.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
<IchGuckLive> meine interne PC hängen an einem DHCP inet Adresse:192.168.33.152  Bcast:192.168.33.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
<bekks> ,router? IchGuckLive 
<shetlandpony> IchGuckLive, Router ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<IchGuckLive> nun möchte ich das dieser PC hier mitels der ETH0 
<IchGuckLive> die angeschlossenen pc ins internet lässt 
<floogy_> Gibt es eine NAS-Webui für ubuntu-server
<ppq> IchGuckLive: machs einfach wie in der englischen anleitung. das "gemeinsam mit anderen rechnern" musst du dann aber in den ipv4 einstellungen deiner wlan vetrbindung einstellen
<bekks> floogy_: Nein.
<floogy_> Ok, alternativen zu webmin?
<bekks> floogy_: Webmin ist keine Alternative, es ist aus den Repos geflogen weil zu unsicher und inkompatibel.
<ppq> floogy_: google doch mal nach "samba webinterface"
<floogy_> swat, oder was
<ppq> (bzw. nfs oder was auch immer du nutzen möchtest)
<IchGuckLive> ppq: ich hab mit dem englischen verständniss da ein problem ! könntest du mir da offtipic hilfestellung leisten ?
<floogy_> Ok, frage ich mal google
<bekks> ubuntu server hat ssh, das reicht zur Administration. :)
<ppq> IchGuckLive: es gibt das gleiche auf deutsch im ubuntuusers wiki
<ppq> IchGuckLive: und mehr, als ich eben sagte, steht da auch nicht wirklich drin
<IchGuckLive> ppq: wie heist das da
<floogy_> bekks, stimmt da hast Du auch wieder recht. zusätzöich dan noch munin oder cacti
<bekks> Wozu?
<ppq> IchGuckLive: einfach im network-manager in die einste4llungen des wlan interfaces gehen, ipv4 einstellungen und da in der dropdown liste "gemeinsam mit anderen rechnern" wählen
<bekks> Was hilft einem denn munin/cacti?
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: auch webmin-user mögen monitoring. tschakka grafiken und so ;-)
<dAnjou> bekks: übersichtliches monitoring
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: Aha :)
<floogy_> genauu
<IchGuckLive> ppq: da funktioniert doch aber nur wenn dann beide recher im gleichen netz sind 
<bekks> Wie gut, dass einem weder munin noch cacti irgendwelche Probleme aufzeigen ;)
<ppq> IchGuckLive: nein, das sollst du am rechner einstellen, der via wlan mit deinem dorfnetz und via lan mit den anderen rechnern verbunden ist, die ans internet sollen
<floogy_> logwatch und so'n kram kann man ja auch installieren
<ppq> IchGuckLive: dann wird die internetverbindung (die über wlan läuft) über das lan "freigegeben"
<IchGuckLive> ok ich siuch mal nach einer deutschen anleitung
<ppq> du brauchst keine anleitung :)
<bekks> IchGuckLive: Im deutschen Wiki ist der identische Artikel.
<bekks> IchGuckLive: Den Link zu "router" gab ich dir schon.
<IchGuckLive> Danke
<MrTV> e
<IchGuckLive> bekks: da steht aber das das nur mit wep funktioniert ich kann den Dorfrouter nicht umstellen !
<bekks> Wo steht das?
<IchGuckLive> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe
<IchGuckLive> ICS mit dem Network-Manager verschlüsselung
<bekks> Hast du es ausprobiert, oder liest du das derzeit nur?
<IchGuckLive> ich lese nur
<bekks> Dann probier es doch mal aus.
<IchGuckLive> Das ist das was für mich bindend ist -> ? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe#WLAN-auf-LAN
<bekks> Ja.
<IchGuckLive> ok ich schmeis mal das netzwerkkabel in die buchse  bin gespannt ob ich dann noch da Bin bis gleich 
<bekks> Wirst Du nicht sein, weil dir das default gateway um die Ohren fliegen wird.
<IchGuckLive> bekks: Nein das wars nicht
<bekks> Was war was nicht?
<IchGuckLive> in dem moment in dem ich die wlan karte auf Gemeinsame Verbindung umstelle bricht die verbindung zum Dorfnetz ab
<bekks> Woran genau siehst Du das?
<IchGuckLive> nix geht mehr im internet
<bekks> Das heisst doch nicht, dass die WLAN Verbindung abgebaut wurde.
<bekks> Das heisst, dass dein Routing nicht stimmt.
<IchGuckLive> Verwirrt an der Stirn kratzt !
<IchGuckLive> ich probier mal was bis später !
<bullgard4> Warum findet '~$ ps aux | grep gs' einen Eintrag '/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon'?
<sysdef> bullgard4: s/gs/XX/g
<shetlandpony> sysdef thinks that bullgard4 meant: Warum findet '~$ ps aux | grep XX' einen Eintrag '/usr/lib/gnome-settinXX-daemon/gnome-settinXX-daemon'?
<sysdef> :o
<bullgard4> Ah! Klar!
<mosez> weiss jemand einen weg um meine fenster die ich so offen habe beim naechsten reboot einfach nach dem login wieder herzustellen?
<Fuchs> mosez: die Sitzungsverwaltung Deiner Desktopumgebung kann das
<rumpe1> mosez, startprogramme->optionen
<Fuchs> mosez: wobei Du da bei einigen Programmen den Inhalt verlierst, warum nicht einfach S3 oder S4 nutzen? 
<mosez> fuchs: s3 oder s4?
<mosez> ich will eh nur sowas wie firefox, thunderbird, mein irssi terminal und sowas wiederherstellen
<Fuchs> mosez: suspend to ram und suspend to disk (hibernate)
<Fuchs> ist eine simple Methode, die fuer alle beliebigen Programme funktioniert
<mosez> fuchs: auch wenn ich dual boot habe und zwischen den systemen wechseln will?
<Fuchs> mosez: wenn die fuer hibernate genutzte Partition von dem anderen System nicht angeruehrt wird: geht. 
<mosez> suspend to ram wuerde definitiv wegfallen... mein sohn macht oefter mal meine steckdosenleiste aus :)
<Fuchs> dann to disk, auf eine dedizierte Partition oder eine swap-datei (nicht, dass ich das empfehlen wuerde)
<mosez> hm... neu partitionieren... ich hab die systeme erst frisch installiert und dafuer keine partition vorgesehen :(
<Fuchs> wenn ein System ein Windows und das andere ein Linux ist, dann ist es eh kein Problem
<Fuchs> oder was hast Du da so an Systemen rumliegen?
<mosez> bis jetzt nur win und ubuntu
<Fuchs> prima
<Fuchs> hast Du eine ausreichend grosse swap-Partition?
<mosez> 4gb
<Fuchs> und wie viel RAM? 
<mosez> 4gb :)
<Fuchs> koennte gehen
<Fuchs> dumm ist nur, wenn der RAM gerade sehr voll und swap schon genutzt war
<mosez> ok dann schau ich mir mal hibernate an...
<Fuchs> aber prinzipiell sollte das gehen
<mosez> naja bsiher hab ich sehr selten geswappt soweit ich das gesehen habe
<kawasakai> test
<rumpe1> fail
<netzaffin> hi, ich hab gestern ein upgrade von 9.10 auf 10.4 durchgeführt, dabei hat sich grub2 zerschossen. wollte grub erst mal vollständig runterhauen (sudo apt-get purge grub grub2 grub-pc grub-common), alles was es slo gibt, egal ob drauf oder niht, trotzdem wird bei booten noch grub geladen...jemand eine idee, wie ich grub erstmal wegbekomme? ubuntu mit lvm, auf 2. platte ist ein win
<k1l> was willst du denn anstatt grub benutzen?
<ppq> netzaffin: du musst grub nicht runterhauen. durchs purgen wird die installation in deinem mbr nicht angerührt
<k1l> weil ohne bootloader gehts halt nicht
<ppq> ,grub 2 reparatur? netzaffin
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber grub 2 reparatur
<ppq> grunz
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<netzaffin> ppq hab ich versucht bisher erfolglos...
<ppq> netzaffin: die pakete musst du jedenfalls wieder installieren. live-cd booten, lvm2 installieren, alles öffnen/mounten, chroot
<ppq> dann kannst du weiter der anleitung folgen
<netzaffin> ppq ich bin über alternatecd in meiner alten verzeichnisstruktur gelandet (reperaturkonsole), muss ich dann trotzdem mounten und chrooten?
<ppq> netzaffin: tipp mal 'mount', offenbar ist das schon automatisch passiert
<netzaffin> proc on /proc, none on /sys (?), udev ond /dev, ...
<ppq> netzaffin: und /?
<netzaffin> "/?" oder "/" also / ist verzeichnis, /? kennt er nicht
<ppq> ne ich meinte /
<rumpe1> lol
<netzaffin> mit ls seh ich auch meine ganzen ordner un kann rumswitchen
<k1l> ,nopasten? netzaffin 
<shetlandpony> netzaffin: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<ppq> mount | pastebinit
<netzaffin> hätt ja sein können, das /? help befehl oder so ist @ rumpel ;-)
<PBeck> hi
<ppq> huhu PBeck@HSI-KBW-085-216-075-177.hsi.kabelbw.de
<PBeck> hi ppq 
<netzaffin> shetlandpony, habe auf dem anderen pc ne reperaturkonsole, nix klickiklacki. ppq, pastebinit ist ja echt geil :D http://pastebin.com/hQsQsJqB
<ppq> ,bot? netzaffin
<shetlandpony> netzaffin: ich bin ein bot ;p
<netzaffin> ich weiß doch...
<netzaffin> naja, jetzt
<ppq> k, installier bitte mal grub wieder
<netzaffin> oder grub oder grub2?
<ppq> grub-common grub-pc os-prober
<ppq> wenn ich grub sage, meine ich grub2 :) sonst sag ich grub1
<ppq> die genannten pakete gehören unter 10.04 alle zu grub2 (bzw. 1.98, was 2 ist)
<netzaffin> :D
<mosez> warum fragt mich eigentlich seit der neuinstallation der keyring manager nach einem passwort?
<mosez> kann ich das irgendwie deaktivieren? das keyring passwort ist doch das gleiche wie vom login
<k1l> mosez: kann sein, dass du erst das wlan für alle nutzer freigeben musst. sonst will er das pw haben. ansonsten lies mal die meldung. das ist kein win, wo man alles einfach wegklickt
<netzaffin> ppq, Fehler traten auf beim bearbeiten von: grub-pc     ---  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkq returned error codee (1)
<mosez> k1l: nix wlan, kabelgebunden...
<k1l> dann punkt 2 beachten
<ppq> netzaffin: andere fehlermeldungen/warnungen davor oder danach?
<KojiroAK> Bin ich blind? Ich hab die ddebs Paketquellen hinzugefügt, finde aber kein indicator-applet-dbg. Wie komme ich an ein Backtrace von indicator-applet?
<mosez> ihr schlüssel wurde nicht automatisch entsperrt nachdem sie sich angemeldet haben
<netzaffin> ppq, ich schreibs eben zusammen und haus dann auf pastebin, pastebinit bricht leider ab nach http://pastebin.com/arBByx4p
<BoeB1> hallo, kennt jemand den befehl bzw. die option für ffmpeg um die bitrate bzw. die fps gleich zu behalten wie beim ausgangsvideo? wenn man nämlich die option -b weglässt, dann wird eine von ffmpeg vorgegeben default-bitrate verwendet.
<ppq> BoeB1: -sameq
<BoeB1> ppq: danke! gilt das nur für die bitrate oder auch für die fps?
<ppq> sollte man immer verwenden, ffmpeg hat leider für viele optionen mistige default werte
<ppq> BoeB1: ich hab mal gehört, dass da sogar was kompliziertes dahinetrsteckt um die bitrate codec-spezifisch anzupassen
<ppq> aber keine ahnung, hab das nicht weiter verfolgt, zumal es gut funktioniert :)
<ppq> auch für die auflösung
<ppq> die fps sollten eigentlich auch ohme -sameq nicht verändert werden
<netzaffin> ppq, here we go: http://pastebin.com/Yc2Hgziu
<BoeB1> ppq: es gibt nunmal videos mit variable bitrate und ich will ja nunmal nichts fixes angeben. ich will im grunde z.b. ein wmv hd video mit 720p in ein mp4 hd video auch mit 720p umwandeln ohne die bitrate und die frames zu ändern
<mosez> ok problem ist geloest... vielleicht sollte man nicht so einen mist wie autologin aktivieren
<netzaffin> mosez, ob du dein passwort beim login oder danach angeben musst ist doch egal ;-)
<mosez> netzaffin: aber ganz ohne passwort dann doch lieber nicht...
<netzaffin> richtig :)
<mosez> "Um auch diese Abfrage zu umgehen, muss das Passwort des Schlüsselbundes auf "leer" geändert werden. Dem Benutzer sollte klar sein, dass dann alle im Bund gespeicherten Daten nach der automatischen Anmeldung von jedem mit physischem Zugriff auf den Computer einsehbar sind. Außerdem sind die Daten in diesem Fall unverschlüsselt auf der Festplatte gespeichert."
<netzaffin> ich hab an dem problem eigentlich nur schiss vor externen eingriffen. verschlüsselung und passwort kann man bequem über lvm regeln
<mosez> eigentlich auch logisch die aussage und das verhalten :)
<ppq> netzaffin: offenbar nutzt die reparatorkonsole der alternate cd das framebuffer terminal bterm.. wüsste nicht, was daran schlimm sein soll, aber dpkg scheint es nicht gutzuheißen
<TheInfinity> netzaffin: ein bug im firefox incl codeausführung und du hast n wunderbaren angriff von innen
<ppq> netzaffin: keine ahnung, wie man die gegebenen hinweise umsetzen soll, google das doch sonst mal.
<netzaffin> ppq, werd ich machen, danke bis hierhin
<ppq> netzaffin: oder, einfacher: ne live-cd booten, selbst chrooten und glücklich sein
<mosez> netzaffin: und wenn du TERM einfach neu setzt? =)
<netzaffin> TheInfinity, das meinte ich mit extern
<netzaffin> mosez, wenn das geht? :D
<mosez> netzaffin: try it... export TERM=xterm
<netzaffin> bombe :D
<mosez> uebrigens... die programme merken die bei der letzten sitzung aktiv waren... stinkt und gnome, nicht mal meine terminals werden wieder gestartet. auch das zur notification area minimierte thunderbird nicht :(
<mosez> ich muss mal schauen wie das andere programm hiess das ich mal haate. da konnte man definieren auf welchem workspace und welchem monitor welches programm landen soll
<netzaffin> grub installation startet, aber "grub failes to install to the following devices"...grml
<IchGuckLive> bekks: ich habs ICS via Ubuntu aber frag mich nicht wie ales verstellt 1 aber 
<_pingu> Wo findet man einen coredump?
<sysdef> schoen solche fragen die man 1:1 an google stellen kann
<KojiroAK> Wie kann ich ein Applet im debug Modus starten?
<_pingu> su
<Frickelpit> bitte was?
<netzaffin> "warn: Es wird versucht, grub in eine partition anstatt in den MBR zu installieren. Das ist eine SCHLECHTE Idee." :D
<KojiroAK> Frickelpit: War das an mich gerichtet?
<Frickelpit> KojiroAK: nein
<bekks> netzaffin: Warum tust du das?
<sysdef> KojiroAK: strace?
<KojiroAK> sysdef: Und was muss ich da angeben, dass es mir die Daten von indicator-applet angibt?
<sysdef> kannst du die app von der console aus starten?
<netzaffin> bekks, verzweiflung
<bekks> netzaffin: Bisschen genauer muss es schon sein.
<KojiroAK> sysdef: Wüsste eben nicht wie.
<netzaffin> ich versuche seit 6 stunden grub nachm distriupgrade wieder hinzubekommen...verzweiflung
<bekks> netzaffin: Bisschen genauer muss es schon sein.
<bekks> ,wf? netzaffin 
<shetlandpony> netzaffin: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<dadrc> KojiroAK: /usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=43 -- das mal von der konsole aus starten?
<sysdef> KojiroAK: das app hat nen prozess in `ps ax` und sollte dir den befehl ggf. mit pfad zeigen
<KojiroAK> sysdef: Ah gefunden. mit -p geht es. Hab erst indicator applet nicht gesehen bei ps -e
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab hier mal ein mekwürdiges problem: beliebige filmdateien können abgespielt werden ohne fehlermeldung, die bildausgabe bleibt aber immer schwarz.
<netzaffin> bekks, seit upgrade bekomme ich beim starten GRUB loading, error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found, nun versuche ich, grub neu zu installieren über rettungskonsole einer alternate cd, bin in meinem system etc, aber grub will sich nicht neu installieren lassen (grub-setup)
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd: Grafiktreiber aktualisiert?
<LetoThe2nd> ton läuft, getestet mit mplayer, vlc und was ich sonst noch so gefunden hab.
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: nvidia und ist der empfohlene. hat eigentlich immer so getan.
<bekks> netzaffin: "will nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> netzaffin: Welche Fehlermeldungen bekommst du bei welcher Aktion?
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd: nein, ich meine, seit dem letzten Neustart eine neuere Version installiert
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: nein. ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass es bei dieser installation jemals funktioniert hat.
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd: Genau in dem Fall hab ich das nämlich auch, da passt dann irgendwas mit dem DKMS-Modul nicht mehr
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: wie meinen?
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd: Na, nach einem Grafiktreiberupdate muss ich einmal neustarten, um wieder Videos gucken zu können. Aber wenn es bei dir noch nie geht, ist es wohl was anderes.
<LetoThe2nd> a so.
<netzaffin> bekks, "GRUB konnte nicht nach /dev/sda installiert werden. Die Auführung von grub install /dev/sda ist fehlgeschlagen. Dies ist ein schwerwiegender Fehler"
<dadrc> "noch nie geht" - richtig. 
<netzaffin> selbes auch bei sdb/
<bekks> netzaffin: WANN? WAS versuchst Du da genau? Sollen wir das erraten?
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: genau. also seit restart hab ich sicher kein treiberupdate gefahren.
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd: hast du bei mplayer mal die verschiedenen Video-Outs getestet?
<LetoThe2nd> auch abspielen ner datei mit vlc -v sagt nichts was auch nur annähernd hilfreich wäre.
<netzaffin> bekks, ich bin in einer konsole und versuche mit grub-setup und grub-install grub neu zu installieren...sry, ich weiß nicht, was ich dir sonst noch als "WANN" angeben sollte...
<bekks> netzaffin: WAS ganz genau tippst Du ein? WAS ganz genau ist dann die Fehlermeldung? Du hast zwei unterschiedliche Fehlermeldungen abgeliefert, also mindestens zwei unterschiedliche Dinge probiert.
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: und was wär da der default?
<LetoThe2nd> .. und jetzt gehts.
<LetoThe2nd> weiss der teufel, was das war.
<LetoThe2nd> :-(
<netzaffin> das letzte war über alternate cd der punkt "grub neu installieren"
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd: also, normalerweise sollten die X11Video-Outs gehen und vdpau, wenn die Karte >= Geforce 8 ist
<bekks> netzaffin: Und dann musst du irgendwas ausgewählt haben. WAS war das? Du musst uns schon alles sagen, was Du tust. Wir wissen es nicht.
<bekks> netzaffin: Und du sagtest, dass du das mit "grub-setup" und "grub-install" tust. WAS ganz genau tippst Du da wo ein?
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: danke, aber viel testen kann ich jetzt nicht mehr, da er es abspielt :-)
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd: ajo, never touch a running system *g*
<LetoThe2nd> .. und schon gehts nicht mehr. gna.
<netzaffin> bekks, ok, also noch mal von vorn...ich starte eine shell in /dev/rechnername/root/ und mounte erstmal meine ehemalige bootpartition aus dem LVM nach /mnt/sdb5, soweit sogut. nun versuche ich ein grub setup: grub-setup -d /mnt/sdb5/grub /dev/sdb
<netzaffin> jetzt bekomm ich als fehlermeldung>>> grub-setup: /build/buildd/grub2-1.98/util/i386/pc/grub-setup.c:389: setup: Assention 'first_block->len == ((grub_unit16_t) (core_sectors - 1))' failed
<netzaffin> die meldung von vorhin "warn: Es wird versucht, grub in eine partition anstatt in den MBR zu installieren. Das ist eine SCHLECHTE Idee." kam bei selbem befehl, jedoch nach /dev/sdb5
<netzaffin> so
<netzaffin> :)
<jokrebel> re
<hudo> bei ubuntu-tweak gibts einen Punkt "Kernel löschen" um gerade nicht aktive kernels zu löschen. Wie kann man das aehm von Hand machen ?
<jokrebel> hudo: über die Paketverwaltung?
<Frickelpit> ,kernel? hudo
<shetlandpony> hudo, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<hudo> hm, da gibts diesen Punkt nicht explizit
<Frickelpit> da steht wie es geht
<jokrebel> hudo: naja - halt eben von Hand, wie Du es wolltest. Suchen nach den Kernels und dort dann die älteren die Du nicht mehr willst entfernen.
<hudo> jokrebel, mit dem tweak ist es recht komfortabel, da zb auch die zugehoerigen modules einfach zu loeschen sind. Ausserdem gibts zb den Punkt "Zwischenspeicher leeren"
<Frickelpit> …
<hudo> diesen Punkt gibts so nicht bei Synaptic.
<Frickelpit> hudo: was glaubst du wohl, was dieses tolle tool macht im hintergrund?
<k1l> ,bot? hudo 
<shetlandpony> hudo: ich bin ein bot ;p
<hudo> Frickelpit, ich frage mich wie die entsprechenden Sachen im Hintergrund gefiltert werden, zb apt-get autoclean loescht nicht den Zwischenspeicher
<Frickelpit> hudo: apt-get clean löscht den cache
<jokrebel> ein Browser-Tab (nicht im Vordergrund - und dann auch noch der Browser selber komplett minimiert) verbrauch die hälfte der CPU. Muss das sein? (ja - ich weiß - die Fragestellung soll aber bitte nicht zu blöden Komentaren verleiten) Gibt es eine Alternative zu "diesen TAB schließen" (wenn ich Ihn später so wieder brauche - Nein, TAB wiederherstellen klappt da nicht)
<jokrebel> s/nicht)/nicht wie gewünscht)
<dadrc> gibt n paar Addons, die Tabs für später zwischenspeichern können, falls das Firefox ist - aber keine Ahnung, wie gut die funktionieren
<jokrebel> dadrc: thx, aber ist cromium
<dreamon_> Wenn ich unter Ubuntu 10.10 kdenlive starte(konsole). -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/315894/ -> Es startet zwar aber, wenn ich eine Video hinzufügen will.. dann kommt nach 30Sek. Fehlermeldung das er klauncher keine Verbindung habe...usw.
<dreamon_> Starte ich aber als root dann läuft es. hab im #kdenlive nachgefragt, aber die wußte auch nichts mit anzufangen.
<jokrebel> dreamon_: dann wird das wohl an Rechten liegen, denke ich.
<dreamon_> jokrebel, tja. denk ich auch.. aber mehr als normal installieren is nicht
<jokrebel> dreamon_: PPAs oder?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, nene.. ganz normal von den Paketquellen
<dreamon_> September kam die 0.7.8 raus.. die war bei 10.10 mit dabei
<jokrebel> dreamon_: aber vielleicht andere Sachen (zB. ffmpeg) aus PPAs?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Ja ffmpeg hab ich ich neueste Version direkt compiliert. Das ja wichtig.. Aber der fehler kommt ja von diesem klauncher.. der öffnen dialog macht da schon probleme.
<jokrebel> dreamon_: habs nur überflogen (und ehrlich gesagt von Deinem Anliegen wenig Ahnung). Bisschen Googlen brachte mich aber zu http://kdenlive.org/forum/importing-video-file-kdelive-crash … vielleicht hilfts Dir ja
<dreamon_> jokrebel, nicht mein Error -> kdenlive(6554): couldn't create slave: "Keine Verbindung zu klauncher: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." 
<jokrebel> dreamon_: ka ob das dass dann auschließt. Kam über Deinen Fehler "no connection to ibus-daemon" dorthin. Das von Dir grade gepastete könnte doch auch nur ein Folgefehler sein, oder?
<mgolisch> was fuer ein de verwendest du?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, der ibus-daemon error kommt nach der von mir geschrieben langen meldung.
<dreamon_> mgolisch, 0.7.8
<mgolisch> meinte welche desktop umgebung
<mgolisch> gnome?
<jokrebel> dreamon_: …und davor…
<srtu> Hi, jemand ne idee wie man das Fenster für den Panel Menüpunkt "Orte" verlängert, also so das meine Lesezeichen nicht in nem Lesezeichen pull down Menü landen sonder direkt in dem "Orte" Fenster
<srtu> rafft jemand was ich meine? hehe
<dreamon_> jokrebel, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/315904/
<Fuchs> srtu: ja
<Fuchs> srtu: ~/.gtk-bookmarks oder ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<mgolisch> gibts da nicht sone xml datei wo man aendern muss?
<srtu> merci fuchs
<dreamon_> mgolisch, Wenn ich es als root starte läuft es
<mgolisch> und?
<dreamon_> mgolisch, nix und.. sag nur das es als root funktioniert und als user eben nicht.
<mgolisch> du hast gnome?
<dreamon_> jo 10.10
<mgolisch> k
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Dein voriger Paste sah aber noch anders aus…
<dreamon_> jokrebel, ne, ich hab mehr Zeilenumbrüche eingefügt, da ich bemerkt hab das du nicht nach rechts gescrollt hast.
<mgolisch> vermutlich wird was auch immer er da als ipc verwendet nicht richtig eingerichtet oder irgendwas blockt die kommunikation
<dreamon_> Der von #kdenlive hat gesagt er hatte das auch schon mal.. weiß aber nicht mehr was er gemacht hat.. :(
<jokrebel> dreamon_: ich habe sehr wohl nach rechts gescrollt. Schau Dir bitte http://paste.pocoo.org/show/315894/ nochmal genau! an.
<jokrebel> .oO( aber was solls … )
<dreamon_> jokrebel, ja, hast recht.. bei dem langen beispiel hab ich noch den öffnen dialog aufgerufen.. der dann kdenlive zum äufhängen bringt.
<srtu> @fuchs in den dateien könnte ich händisch ordner hinzufügen, aber nicht das menü einfach visuell so verlängern das meine lesezeichen direkt in das fenster passen
<Fuchs> ach, so rum
<Fuchs> das geht nicht
<srtu> schad
<Fuchs> wenn ich das nun richtig verstehe
<srtu> ja also unter "arbeitsfläche" hab ich n "lesezeichen" ordner der aufklappt mit allen lesezeichen drinne
<srtu> bei nem anderen nutzer, der nur 1 oder 2 lesezeichen hat sind direkt unter orte sichtbar, also ohne den Lesezeichen Ordner
<srtu> meine Vermutung war das gnome die lesezeichen ab ner gewissen anzahl in nen seperaten ordner schiebt
<srtu> sprich in den lesezeichen ordner
<dreamon_> jokrebel, scheint aber wohl mehr was mit kde zu tun zu haben. Digikam geht auch nicht mehr starten.
<dreamon_> jokrebel, digikam(11264): couldn't create slave: "Keine Verbindung zu klauncher:
<anuron> Hi
<anuron> Folgendes Problem: Ein Rechner der im gleichen Netz hängt mit zwei Routern. Der Rechner selbst hat zwei Interfaces, jetzt kommen auf sagen wir 192.168.0.1 und 192.168.0.2 Anfragen an. Momentan hab ich ganz naiv zwei Interfaces erstellt mit je einem Default Gateway - das funktioniert offensichtlich nicht. Ich will erreichen das er für die Antwort auf die Anfragen auch das jeweilige Interface und somit auch ein anderes Gateway benu
<jokrebel> dreamon_: messagebus läuft?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Wie kann ich das testen.. ps aux | grep messagebox?
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Do the usual and make sure /etc/rc.d/messagebus is running
<jokrebel> bbl
<dreamon_> jokrebel, dreamon   7356  0.0  0.1  21388  5492 ?        S    Jan05   0:01 /usr/lib/indicator-messages/indicator-messages-service
<dreamon_> das ist dein einzige Task der das wort message drin hat.
<dreamon_> Aber wenn ich als root ausführe wird das programm ja gestartet
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Google mal nach - ubuntu kdenlive  "the remote application did not send a reply the message bus security policy blocked the reply the reply timeout expired". Da drüber kam ich drauf, das ist die Meldung _vorher_ … nun aber echt kurz weg.
<geser> anuron: warum hast du zwei Interfaces im gleichen Netz (beide 192.168.0.x)?
<anuron> poor mans load balancing
<anuron> das sind 4 rechner und die teilen sich zwei dsl anschlüsse
<anuron> je zwei haben einen der beiden fritzboxen als gateway
<anuron> geser: haste da ne idee? ich versuche das gerade mit diesem howto: http://www.generationip.com/documentation/network-documentation/93-howto-setup-multiple-default-gateway-on-linux
<shetlandpony> anuron's url: http://tinyurl.com/37pjmpq | howto setup multiple default gateway on linux
<Bundestrojaner> Abend
<Bundestrojaner> Seit Monaten geistert das Gerücht durch das Internet, der Notion Ink Adam würde neben Android auch Ubuntu unterstützen
<Bundestrojaner> gibt es da verläßliche Quellen?
<IronJan> hallo. mein netzwerkdrucker (epson aculaser m2000-d, funktionierte bis vor kurzem tadellos) akzeptiert keine druckaufträge mehr. ich habe ihn mehrmals eingerichtet, und konnte dann auch manchmal testseiten drucken. was mich am meisten an der situation irritiert, ist die meldung "drucker nicht angeschlossen". in den drucker-einstellungen wird mir aber sofort angezeigt, wenn ich einen "fehler" (offenes papierfach) produziere. was könnte 
<k1l> Bundestrojaner: das fragst du am besten mal die jungs direkt
<k1l> ( die jungs von dem tablet)
<Robert_Zenz> ,512? IronJan 
<shetlandpony> IronJan: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<geser> anuron: selber habe ich mit sowas keine Erfahrung, aber verwende zwei verschiedene Netze (z.B. 192.168.0.x und 192.168.1.x) für die beiden Fritzboxen wie in der Anleitung oder du müsstest mit host-routen arbeiten, damit der Kernel weiß welches Interface er verwenden soll um die Fritzboxen jeweils zu erreichen
<IronJan> hallo. mein netzwerkdrucker (epson aculaser m2000-d, funktionierte bis vor kurzem tadellos) akzeptiert keine druckaufträge mehr. ich habe ihn mehrmals eingerichtet, und konnte dann auch manchmal testseiten drucken.
<IronJan> was mich am meisten an der situation irritiert, ist die meldung "drucker nicht angeschlossen". in den drucker-einstellungen wird mir aber sofort angezeigt, wenn ich einen "fehler" (offenes papierfach) produziere. was könnte für dieses verhalten die ursache sein? 
<IronJan> falls nicht alles ankam, hab ich dir nachricht hier nochma gepastet. http://pastebin.de/13597
<hausgeist> moin
<LupusE> hi
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<IronJan> mein netzwerkdrucker führt keine aufträge mehr aus. in den einstellungen wird er als "nicht angeschlossen" angezeigt, fehler (papierfach geöffnet) zeigt er mir aber dennoch an. was könnte die ursache dafür sein?
<jokrebel> IronJan: alle Komponenten (Drucker, HUB/Switch, Router, PCs) schon mal neu gestartet?
<IronJan> jokrebel: jap, mehrmals. drucker wurde auch mehrmals neu eingerichtet. konnte auch gerade einen auftrag drucken.. hab davor ne testseite am gerät selbst drucken lassen. ich werd nochmal weiterprobieren und geb rückmeldung
<fizzo> Hey Leute
<fizzo> Ich bin ein absoluter Neuling hab gerade vor 30Min Ubuntu installiert
<fizzo> auf meinem Netbook
<fizzo> Und nun habe ich Fragen ^^ wer kann mir helfen?
<ZeroMC> frag einfac
<IronJan> einfach die fragen stellen ;)
<ZeroMC> +h
<IronJan> wer helfen kann, hilft
<jokrebel> fizzo: Dein Punkt geht nicht, und Du willst wissen wo er ist?
<IronJan> jokrebel: anscheinend hat es wirklich nur daran gelegen, dass ich keine testseite am gerät ausgegeben habe, er arbeitet jetzt wieder wie er soll :)
<k1l> einfach mal nicht so viel enter benutzen, dann landet man auch nicht direkt auf der ignore-list :)
<fizzo> ^^ ich habe einen acer aspire one d255.. wie benutze ich dessen SD-Kartenreader?
<fizzo> Karte steckt, leider passiert nix
<jokrebel> fizzo: was sagt lsusb? 
<fizzo> ? Ich habe wie gesagt gar keine Ahnung von Linux :(
<IronJan> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0402:9665 ALi Corp. 
<IronJan> habe auch den aspire one aod 255
<IronJan> ich paste komplett
<jokrebel> fizzo: Konsole öffnen und "lsusb" eintippen und Enter drücken. Die Ausgabe hier nopasten.
<jokrebel> ,nopasten? fizzo
<shetlandpony> fizzo: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<fizzo> oaky danke:)
<jokrebel> IronJan: nett gemeint, aber die aussage des Rechners der Probleme macht ist meißt doch besser/sicherer.#
<fizzo> Wo finde ich die Konsole in der netbook version?
<IronJan> jokrebel: ok, kein problem, is mir auch aufgefallen, nachdem ich so "übermütig" war
<k1l> fizzo: unter programme-zubehör-terminal
<fizzo> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/315966/
<fizzo> ich hab zusätzlich auch keine Ahnung von IRC ^^ also sagt mir, was ich machen muss :D hehe.. Ich hab alles soweit gemacht und das ist der Link: * surfhai hat die Verbindung getrennt (Read error: Connection reset by peer)* surfhai hat die Verbindung getrennt (Read error: Connection reset by peer)* surfhai hat die Verbindung getrennt (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<fizzo> <f
<ppq> fail
<fizzo> ich merk schon :(
<fizzo> hab ich was falsch gemacht ?
<IronJan> fizzo: der link kam an, bei deiner letzten nachricht kamen noch einige wahrscheinlich ungewollte irc-meldungen (surfhai hat verbindung getrennt,,)
<ppq> jedenfalls scheint ihr beide nicht den gleichen kartenleser zu haben. was keine seltenheit ist
<fizzo> Nun stellt sich trotzdem noch die Frage, was ich machen muss
<jokrebel> und fizzo hat wohl eher Pech
<fizzo> ?
<IronJan> hat mich grade überrascht. aber ich hab auch grad erst festgestellt, dass ich einen hab
<fizzo> Das Ubuntu kann den Reader nicht lesen?
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<jokrebel> fizzo: und der Bugreport dazu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/530277
<tfrosch> huhu liebe ubuntu community
<tfrosch> ich hab hier eine ubuntu live cd gebooted
<tfrosch> ubuntu 9.1
<tfrosch> jetzt hab ich ubuntu 10.10 desktop iso runtergeladen 
<fizzo> Woran habt ihr erkannt, dass ich Pech hatte?
<jokrebel> fizzo: Die Zwei Links hat mir Google erzählt nachdem ich nach Deiner ID gesucht habe (0cf2:6250 - in der ausgabe von lsusb)
<jokrebel> fizzo: der Bugreport ist schon recht lang und lt. letztem Eintrag (8 Stunden her) sehr aktuell.
<tfrosch_> oops disconnect sry
<tfrosch_> hmm ist da wer der mir dabei helfen kann mein ubuntu zu installieren?
<LetoThe2nd> tfrosch_: sag einfach, wo du nicht wieder kommst.
<LetoThe2nd> s/wieder/weiter/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: tfrosch_: sag einfach, wo du nicht weiter kommst.
<tfrosch_> also ich hab die ubuntu10.10 amd64 iso   auf meinen ubuntu live cd desktop runtergeladen
<tfrosch_> jetzt moechte ich das iso bzw ubuntu installieren
<LetoThe2nd> tfrosch_: ist weder frage noch problembeschreibung...
<tfrosch_> partition hab ich 
<LetoThe2nd> tfrosch_: brenn es oder mach nen usb stick. ne iso magisch installieren geht nicht.
<tfrosch_> frage: wie gehe ich nun weiter?
<LetoThe2nd> ,installation? tfrosch_ 
<shetlandpony> tfrosch_, Installation ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation
<k1l> tfrosch_: mach nen usb-live stick mit der neuen iso. dann den stick booten und installieren
<tfrosch_> kein usb stick hier leider
<tfrosch_> auch cd brennen geht nicht
<LetoThe2nd> tfrosch_: dann kein ubuntu für dich.
<tfrosch_> bah =)
<tfrosch_> muss doch
<tfrosch_> iwi
<LetoThe2nd> nonsens.
<tfrosch_> ?
<tfrosch_> wieso?
<tfrosch_> ich hab livecd von 9.1
<tfrosch_> und die iso von 10.10
<k1l> tfrosch_: das wären aber die einfachsten lösungen. 
<fizzo> Ich habe mir jetzt irgendwas runtergeladen von der Site http://ftp.twaren.net/Linux/Linpus/Acer_Linpus_Moblin_Lite/srpms/linpus-customize/kernel/driver-src/cardreader/ENE/
<shetlandpony> fizzo's url: http://tinyurl.com/3aycbn3 | Index of /Linux/Linpus/Acer_Linpus_Moblin_Lite/srpms/linpus-customize/kernel/driver-src/cardreader/ENE
<tfrosch_> da sollte es doch iwi moeglich sein
<k1l> tfrosch_: es gibt kein ubuntu 9.1 . entweder 9.10 oder 9.04
<LetoThe2nd> tfrosch_: entschuldige, lass es mich reformulieren: "die einzigen wege, die eine installation ohne stick oder gebrannte cd ermöglichen liegen deutlich über deinem kenntnisniveau". besser?
<fizzo> Ich habe das entpackt und einen Ordner erhalten. Nur habe ich keine Ahnung was ich damit soll
<tfrosch_> sry 9.10
<LetoThe2nd> tfrosch_: du kannst 9.10 installieren und dann zwei upgrades fahren, wovon dir auch jeder abraten wird.
<tfrosch_> das hab ich schon hintermir
<ppq> oder debootstrap *grins*
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: das meinte ich mit "über niveau"
<ppq> daher das *grins* :p
<LetoThe2nd> tfrosch_: ehrlich gesagt, komm wieder wenn du denn stick hast oder ne gebrannte cd.
<tfrosch_> bei 10.04lts kommt nur noch violetter screen
<k1l> ähm tfrosch_ es gab ein design wechsel. das weisst du ja?
<jokrebel> .oO( und "iwi" is bäh )
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: es scheint dass du einfach den rc6 vom 37er kernel nehmen kannst, der enthält den treiber
<jokrebel> fizzo: oO
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: dieses linpus zeug halt ich für zuviel gefrickel für nen Neuling
<fizzo> Was du gesagt hast Fuchs versteh ich auch ni :D
<tfrosch_> k1l: und inwiefern hat das was mit meinem violetscreen zu tun?  
<fizzo> Da hab ich mir ja was aufgehalst :D
<tfrosch_> also booten geht nichtmehr 
<tfrosch_> freez
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: das kannst du aber mit ein bisschen erklärung machen, das andere weiss ich selbst nicht aus dem ff. Gib mir ein paar minuten,  mach mir nur schnell nen kaffee
<tfrosch_> jokrebel: was ist an iwi bitteschoen baeh?
<fizzo> Danke :)
 * LetoThe2nd gibt jokrebel das ticket
<jokrebel> ,funzen? tfrosch_ 
<shetlandpony> tfrosch_: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: wieso? Nur wegen meiner Randbemerkung?
<jokrebel> tfrosch_: schreib einfach gescheite Sätze, die man auch lesen kann ohne ein Abkürzungsverzeichnis zu bemühen. Sonst verliert man gern schnell die Lust mitzulesen.
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: autsch, kommando zurück. wie ich sehe gibt es den kernel den du brauchst nicht fertig für ubuntu 10.10....
<fizzo> ach schade
<jokrebel> fizzo: Fuchs gibts hier auch, aber der hat Dir glaub ich nichts gesagt, oder? Nutze TAB-Complete dann klappt das auch.
<tfrosch_> jokrebel: okey war ich mir nicht bewusst
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: dann könnten wir aber einen bauen ^^ 
<fizzo> ja lol ^^ Ich weiss von Linux gar nix :D
<IronJan> fizzo: wenn du den card reader nich unbedingt brauchst, würd ich dir vorerst davon abraten ;)
<Bausparfuchs> dann wird das wohl spassig... moment kaffee aus der maschine holen
<fizzo> jokrebel: Ws ist das?
<fizzo> Naja ich hab schon gehofft, dass ich das alles verwenden kann..
<jokrebel> ,tab? fizzo
<shetlandpony> fizzo: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<jokrebel> ,tabcompletion? fizzo
<shetlandpony> fizzo: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<ppq> doppelt hält besser, nech :)
<fizzo> k, funzt :D
<fizzo> Ich hab bis vorhin noch nie IRC verwendet ^
<fizzo> hab nru g
<fizzo> hab nur gelesen, dass es hier kompetente Hilfe gibt :D Daher hab ich mich zuerst in diesen Chat gekämpft 
<jokrebel> fizzo: Da der Fehler im März schon ein Jahr bekannt ist, stehen die Chancen IMHO ganz gut, dass es in 11.04 behoben ist. (vermutung!)
<fizzo> hm schade, dass das nicht geht :(
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: ja prinzipiell sind solche problem auch sehr selten und deswegen umso ärgerlicher. Aber die Releasephilosophie bei Ubuntu ist hlt in der Regel, dass die Kernelversionen (Betriebssystemkern) nicht kontinuierlich geupgraded werden für jedes release. Der 2.6.37er Kernel, der den Treiber enthält, ist für die Ubuntuversion 10.10 nicht im Kernel PPA (Paketarchiv). Also entweder jemanden finden, der Dir auf 10.10 einen Standard 
<Bausparfuchs> Ubuntukernel kompiliert, oder es selbst machen.  Die Anleitung dazu steht hier im Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung Aber als Anfänger ist das schon ein Brocken
<fizzo> das würde bedeuten, dass ich den 4Monate nicht benutzen kann. Das ist keine wirklich gute Alternative
<tfrosch_> also ich denke diese methode hier  (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Procedure 2) zeigt einen moeglichen loesungsansatz fuer mein problem
<jokrebel> fizzo: keinen USB-Reader rumliegen?
<tfrosch_> allerdings weiss ich jetzt nicht ob das auch fuer eine ganznormale desktop iso gilt
<jokrebel> fizzo: Hat doch heute schon jeder 2te Drucker als Gimick
<fizzo> doch. Aber ich sag mal so. Ich hab jetzt ein tolles Netbook und kann es nur zur Hälfte verwenden.
<fizzo> Das ist schade
<jokrebel> .oO( Hälfte ist aber schon leicht übertreiben )
<fizzo> Und wenn ich mir den Bugreport durchlese und feststelle, dass ich gaaar nich durchsehe ^
<ppq> fizzo: ist das ein testrechner? 
<fizzo> ppq, nicht wirklich
<ppq> achso, k
<fizzo> Es ist mein Zweitrechner für unterwegs.
<fizzo> ach man
<k1l> tfrosch_: das endet auch ziemlich im gefummel. du bist einfacher, schneller und stressfreier unterwegs, wenn du dir nen usb-stick oder ne cd/dvd (rw) organisierst
<jokrebel> tfrosch_: Du hast 9.x drauf und nach Upgrade auf 10.4LTS nur noch Bootscreen? Warum versuchst Du nicht _das_ zu beheben anstatt ohne Stick und CD das unmögliche versuchen
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: Passiert leider mit neuer Hardware ab und zu. Und das ist wirklich ein blöder Bug. Hatte das auchmal mit nem WLAN Chip, habs dann irgendwann aufgegeben. Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiss, wie man einen Standard Ubuntukernel konfiguriert, weil ich mir meine Kenle auf Gentoo immer komplett selbst baue. Sonst könnte ich dir einen auf ubuntu 10.10 bauen, so dass Du den nur installieren müsstest
<fizzo> Ich hab mal eine wahrscheinlich oftgestellte und naive Frage:
<fizzo> Wie lernt man Linux^^?
<bekks> Linux kann man nicht lernen.
<k1l> ,einsteiger? fizzo 
<bekks> Man lernt nur den Umgang mit einer Distribution.
<shetlandpony> fizzo, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> fizzo: lesen, lesen, lesen!
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: mit ein bisschen Zeit, dem Wiki von Ubuntuusers und dem Willen, es zu lernen 
<fizzo> k1l, Vor 1h das erstemal installiert :D
<k1l> ,bot? fizzo 
<shetlandpony> fizzo: ich bin ein bot ;p
<bekks> fizzo: Also 1h vergeudet ohne was zu lesen... :P
<k1l> fizzo: lies den link und text vom bot
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: ich emofehle dir, den Cardreader erstmal sein zu lassen, nen USB Cardreader zu verwenden und dich mit dem System vertrut zu machen. Es bringt dir nix, da jetzt rumzudoktern ohne Zu wissen as du machst und nachher hast du dann dpoch keien Lust mehr auf Ubuntu
<Bausparfuchs> und lies, was k1 Dir schon geschrieben hat
<fizzo> ok
 * jokrebel sieht das auch so.
<fizzo> Wenn ich meinen USB Stick anstecke. Was sollte dann passieren?
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: nen normaler speicherstick für usb müsste automatisch unter "orte" auftauchen
<IronJan> normalerweise erscheint ein icon auf dem desktop
<jokrebel> kommt drauf an.
<IronJan> oder unter "orte"
<tfrosch_> jokrebel: weill ich grad zeit hab und was lernen will
<bekks> tfrosch_: Damit verschwendest Du Zeit. :P
<tfrosch_> johrr
<tfrosch_> ich mein
<bekks> Nimm dir nen Livestick oder eine CD, und lerne, wie man es damit repariert.
<tfrosch_> hrr
<jokrebel> tfrosch_: Mit der Reparatur des vorhandenen lernst Du nichts?
<tfrosch_> ich will ja das neue nicht das vorhandene
<tfrosch_> jokrebel: doch auch da lerne ich was
<bekks> Na dann.
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: _jetzt_ weisst du, warum du das ticket gekriegt hat :-)
<jokrebel> tfrosch_: und mit Upgrade kommst Du auch zu dem neuen. Und da kann man gaaaanz viel über die Konsole lernen ;-)
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: *pong*
<tfrosch_> jokrebel: moechte aber lieber lernen wie ich unbuntu vom internet aus installiere oder von einer bereits auf der harddisk befindlichen iso
<tfrosch_> %)
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: wir könnten noch was testen, wen nDu ein bisschen Zeit hast. Aber ohne Garantie dass es überhaupt funktioniert
<Bausparfuchs> aber kaputtgehen kan ndadurch nix.
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: ist das ein 32 bit netbook?
<Bausparfuchs> dann nicht,,,
<k1l> tfrosch_: dann versuche es doch. aber die hier vorgeschlagenen wege willst du ja nicht gehen.
<jokrebel> tfrosch_: na dann viel Erfolg - da kann ich Dir nicht helfen.
<fizzo> bin wieder da :(
<fizzo> Ich habe meinen USB Stick angesteckt und er ist stehen geblieben..
<jokrebel> fizzo: wie lange hast Du gewartet? Und was hast Du vor dem "stecker ziehn  (oder wie)" probiert?
<bekks> Und was heisst "stehengeblieben"?
<fizzo> ich habe ihn gerade noch einmal angesteckt
<fizzo> es passiert ni
<fizzo> der Stick leuchtet zwar, aber das System scheint ihn nicht zu registrieren.
<k1l> schau mal in dmesg, was der werkelt
<jokrebel> fizzo: klick mal oben auf Orte
<jokrebel> fizzo: und lsusb wieder mal. /var/log/messages wär auch vielleicht von Interesse.
<tfrosch_> okey danke, ich werde mein bestes versuchen
<fizzo> ... und schon wieder
<bekks> Man hatte Dir eininige Fragen gestellt.
<fizzo> Er bleibt einfach stehen. Bild ist noch da, aber man kann NICHTS mehr mache
<fizzo> ja, aber ich konnte nicht antworten
<bekks> ,sysrq? fizzo 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss nichts ueber sysrq, ich assoziiere aber sysreq damit
<bekks> ,sysreq? fizzo 
<shetlandpony> fizzo: Die SysRQ-Taste findet man auf der normalen Tastatur als Zweitbelegung auf der Taste Druck. Je nach Tastatur muss man zum Erreichen von "S-Abf" zusaetzlich Alt oder bei Notebooks teilweise auch Fn druecken. Fuer den Magic-SysRQ muss man aber immer Alt + Druck druecken, egal wie die "tatsaechliche" Belegung ist! mehr dazu hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRq
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: konsole aufmachen, 'tail -f /var/log/dmesg' tippen, stick stecken und Ausgabe posten
<jokrebel> fizzo: aber Du hast es noch lesen können?
<bekks> Wenn Du es noch hast lesen können, war der Rechner nicht eingefroren :)
<fizzo> nur die erste antwortzeile
<fizzo> ansonsten ist nichts mehr passiert
<jokrebel> fizzo: da ließ als erste mal den Link vom Pony 
<fizzo> Müsste nicht irgendein Pop-Up oder so aufgehen wegen dem Stick?
<Asen-Ger> lol
<fizzo> na eben ein autorun oder so
<Asen-Ger> macht mal pipi in den grossen missisippiii!
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: höchstens der Ordner sich automatisch öffnen. 
<jokrebel> fizzo: was ist das für Stick? Wie Groß? Wie ist er formatiert? Ist viel drauf? 
 * Bausparfuchs wartet ja immer noch auf die dmesg meldung
<Asen-Ger> jokrebel: du bekommst nix!
<Asen-Ger> oder?
 * jokrebel auf lsusb und die /messages und einige Antworten.
<jokrebel> Asen-Ger: hä?
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: schaltet einer von euch stumm, oder muss ich iggen?
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: ty
<fizzo> so, was muss ich jetzt machen?
<bekks> Sagte man Dir doch? :)
<fizzo> also, es ist ein usbcardreader
<fizzo> karte könnte ntfs sein ^^
<jokrebel> fizzo: hier ist der Log zu finden http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/01/06/%23ubuntu-de.html
<jokrebel> .oO( War nicht grad noch die Rede von nen USB-Stick? )
<dreamon_> Was stellt man bei gnome unter Sprache& Text bei System der TAstatureingabemethode ein? /ibus/ibus-kde/lo-gtk/scim/scim-bridge/scim-immodule/ith-gtk
<fizzo> na das ist doch ein USB Stick
 * jokrebel braucht glaub ne Pause.
<fizzo> eben ein USB Card Reader
<rethus> nabend allerseits
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: mal der reihe nach. Ohne wild rumprobieren
<rethus> was ist zu beachten, wenn ich aus einer bestehenden Platte einen RAID-Verbund mit einer neuen Platte machen möchte?
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo:  erstens steck den usb cardreader ohne karte in einen usb port
<Bausparfuchs> klappt das ohne das irgendwas einfriert oder sonstwas erkennbar spinnt?
<LupusE> rethus: dass es nicht geht.
<fizzo> ok
<rethus> LupusE: warum nicht?
<fizzo> hab ich
<LupusE> rethus: weil du mit raid eine schicht zwischen physikalischen datentraeger und filesystem legst, die nicht einfach drunter geschoben wird.
<fizzo> soll ich das mit der Konsole nochmal machen?#
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: und jetz mach  erstmal in der konsole ein dmesg
<fizzo> Zwischenfrage - Wofür steht dmesg?
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: das sind die Meldungen, vomn Kenrl "Display messages" oder "driver messages"
<fizzo> http://nopaste.inside-irc.net/paste/qhHGmQd/
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: gut schonmal. Zwischenfrage, geht dein wlan? 
<fizzo> ja, darüber bin cih auch online
<Bausparfuchs> ok
<Bausparfuchs> so jetzt steckst du mal die speicherkarte rein, dann sollte sich in dem Fenster von dmesg was ändern. Das postest du dann. Falls irgendwas einfrieren sollte, postest du es halt wenns wieder geht
<fizzo> muss ich dn Befehl neu eingeben?
<fizzo> denn es tut sich nix ^
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: tail -f bringt die änderungen einer datei in echtzeit raus normalerweise
<jokrebel> ja
<fizzo> Es hat bisherkeine Veränderung statt gefunden
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: aber kann sien dass das bei dmesg aus irgendeinem grund nicht geht. Aber offensichtlich ist doch zumindest nix eingefroren oder abgestürzt, oder? Dann kannst Du jetzt mal 'fdisk -l' eingeben und schauen, ob irgendwo 
<Bausparfuchs> deine speicherkarte gelistet wird
<Bausparfuchs> und dann noch lsusb posten
<fizzo> Müsste nicht eigentlich nach Ausführen des befehls eine neue befehlszeile angegeben werden im terminal?
<Asen-Ger> lol
<fizzo> Ich müsste nämlich jetzt terminal beenden und neustarten un etwas einzugeben
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: tail -f beendet sich nur durch strg-c, weil es eigentlich dafür gedacht ist, kontinuierlich eine ausgabe zu bringen
<k1l> Asen-Ger: benehmen oder gehen
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: einfach strg+c drücken, dann komtm ieder ein prompt
<fizzo> cool ^
<Asen-Ger> shice auf den shice, das ist so ein leet Ding
<fizzo> fdisk -l macht gar nix - siehe hier -> http://nopaste.inside-irc.net/paste/5uYf1HwG/
<LupusE> sudo rockt.
<k1l> fizzo: mach mal nen sudo davor
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: sorry sudo fdisk -l
<jokrebel> .oO( Rootrechte sind doch erst in der morgigen Unterrichtsstunde dran <gdr> )
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: und fürs verständnis, lies das:
<Bausparfuchs> ,sudo? fizzo
<shetlandpony> fizzo: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<tfrosch_> so das ganze nimmt nun langsam fahrtauf
<fizzo> http://nopaste.inside-irc.net/paste/FregZ9/
<tfrosch_> hab nun ma gmount installiert
<fizzo> danke :) Ich habe es einfach erstmal gemacht. Aber ich werde es lesen :D
<tfrosch_> danach die iso gemounted
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: da ist dein stick
<tfrosch_> jetzt muss ich iwi installen =)
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: siehst du /dev/sdb1 , das ist deine speicherkarte
<fizzo> chipsbrand*
<fizzo> okay
<fizzo> Woher erkenne ich das?
<Bausparfuchs> chipsbrand ist der reader
<tfrosch_> iwi = irgendwie
<LetoThe2nd> tfrosch_: bitte, halt dich schon wenigstens an eine der im netz genannten anleitungen, wenn du schon alle guten ratschläge ignorierst
<LetoThe2nd> tfrosch_: im moment bist du wirklich sowas von unendlich auf dem holzweg und du wirst _nichts_ zustande kriegen.
<fizzo> okay
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: die ersten 3 einträgew sind partitionen deiner Festplatte (/dev/sdaxx), das andere ist die Karte /dev/sdbmit einer partition /dev/sdb1 mit 2gb
<fizzo> und wie greife ich auf ihn zu ^^?
<tfrosch_> naja welchen guten ratschlaege ?
<tfrosch_> bzw. usb stick und cd sind ja nicht moeglich
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: du solltest den eigentlich entweder auf dem desktop oder unter "orte" sehen. 
<LetoThe2nd> tfrosch_: a) brennen b) usb-stick c) sein lassen oder d) wie genannt, es mit debootstrap machen oder e) wie in dem link genannt.
<Bausparfuchs> hast du die netbook edition von ubuntu?
<tfrosch_> und anstelle von 10.04 updatefixen will ich neu installieren
<LetoThe2nd> tfrosch_: aber wenn du schon gmount brauchst, um ein iso zu mounten gebe ich dir brief und siegel, dass du d) und e) nicht gebacken kriegst, weil du zu faul bist den nervigen text dabei zu lesen.
<fizzo> Ich habe die Netbookversion, da gibts keinen Desktop im eigtl sinne.+
<fizzo> Und "Orte" FINDE ICH AUCH nirgends
<fizzo> sry4capslock
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: aber es gibt rechts doch so ein ordnersymbol
<Bausparfuchs> ztcxhuldigung links mein ich
<Bausparfuchs> in der leiste wo auch anwendungen und so stehen
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: müsste ein oranges ordnersymbol sein.
<fizzo> nö
<Bausparfuchs> puuhhh, hm bei 10.10 ist unity die netbookoberfläche, kann jemand mal bitte dem fizzosagen, wie man da ins daeisystem kommt?
<Bausparfuchs> ich hab nur den normalen netbook remix
<dadrc> Tuts Alt-F2 nautilus nicht?
<Bausparfuchs> dadrc: klar, aber die andere funktion gibts ja irgendwo
<fizzo> passiert nix
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: sieht dein desktop so aus: http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/img/2010/05/ubuntu-unity.png ?
<Bausparfuchs> dann wäre es das symbol unter dem firefox symbol
<y0_n3t> wie erweitere ich den terminal server client um das vnc protokoll?
<fizzo> ähnlich. Moment
<jokrebel> y0_n3t: IIRC indem Du einfach VNC installierst.
<tfrosch_> LetoThe2nd: ich bin durchaus bereit den text zu lesen
<fizzo> ich lade eben nen ss hoch
<tfrosch_> allerdings bezieht sich der text im link auf die alternate cd und ich weiss nicht ob das auch mit der desktop funzt
<tfrosch_> und mir auch keiner sagenkonnte dass das keine rolle spielt
<LetoThe2nd> tfrosch_: dann fang an. dein google buzzword ist "debootstrap". ergänze es nach gutdünken mit passenden weiteren suchbegrffen und recherchiere eine für dich passende möglichkeit.
<jokrebel> y0_n3t: sollte hier eigentlich wo stehn: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC#Terminal-Server-Client
<fizzo> so siehts aushttp://img153.imageshack.us/img153/4683/bildschirmfotoyj.png
<fizzo> http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/4683/bildschirmfotoyj.png
<fizzo> sry
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: das graue ordnericon, bringt dich das nicht in den dateibrowser?
<fizzo> wieso funktioniert die screenshot funktion manchmal udn manchmal nicht Oo
<mightyduck> nabend miteinander. Eine kleine Frage,ich sichere gerade Daten von einer Festplatte mit ntfs auf deine nfts über USB 2.0. (Zur Zeit kein SATA vorhanden) Mir kommt es jetzt so vor, das das kopiern sehr sehr langsam geworden ist. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: bist du jetzt im ordnerbrowser oder nicht
<Bausparfuchs> ?
<fizzo> Ja bin ich
<fizzo> aber da stehen keine Festplatten geschweige denn der Stick drin
<mightyduck> langsam = unter 5MB/sec
<Bausparfuchs> und da siehst du nirgendwo deinen stick?
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: was siehst du?
<fizzo> alles was man da findet ist Zuletzt verwendet, Downloads, Ordner Lesezeichen
<LetoThe2nd> mightyduck: den effekt kenne ich, kann dir aber leider nicht mehr sagen ausser dass es an ntfs liegt
<Bausparfuchs> hast du da irgendwo ne eingabeleiste, wo du ne adresse eingeben kannst? Wenn ja tipp mal /media da rein
<Bausparfuchs> bzw, was steht den nunter "ordner"?
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: ich kenn mich mit dieser neuen netbookoberfläche nicht aus, daher weis sich nicht was da alles anders ist
<fizzo> nein ich habe keine Zeile
<LupusE> ja/nein frage: das offizielle virtualbox paket kann kein usb durchreichen?
<Agrigor> 4.0 ?
<LetoThe2nd> LupusE: definiere "offiziell".
<fizzo> das wäre ja übel Oo...
<dadrc> LupusE: kann es nicht. 
<Agrigor> LupusE: Welche Version? 3.X oder 4.0?
<LetoThe2nd> LupusE: die puel ist auch ganz offiziell, halt von oracle....
<k1l> LupusE: die freie kann es nicht (afaik)
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: klick mal auf "ordner"
<LupusE> LetoThe2nd: z.b. das was ubuntu mitliefert.
<Agrigor> nein
<LetoThe2nd> LupusE: also "offiziell" == "in den standard ubuntu repos" - nein, diese kanns nicht.
<Bausparfuchs> LupusE: aber es soll mit trickserei irgendwie gehen. Ich nehme immer die binary version, die ist alelrdings nicht gpl
<fizzo> Das is ja blöd ..
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: was denn?
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: klickst Du jetzt mal auf "ordner"?
<LupusE> .oO( oh, steht auch im wiki ... sorry. )
<jokrebel> LupusE: Nein - kann es nicht.
<fizzo> hab ich dir doch gesagt, was ich da finde
<mightyduck> LetoThe2nd: danke, das wohl ntfs langsam ist, ist mir bekannt. nur gerade habe ich 20GB in 30min, jetzt braucht er für 1GB über 30min!
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: du hast geschrieben, dass da "ordner", "lesezeichen" und "zuletzt verwendet" steht
<fizzo> wenn ich da nochmal auf Ordner klicke, sehe ih welche Ordner ich heute schon benutzt habe
<Bausparfuchs> deswegen dehm ich an, dass du da auf "ordner" irgendwie klicken kannst
<jokrebel> LupusE: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/virtualbox <gdr>
<Bausparfuchs> kann bitte irgendwer dem fizzo sagen, wie man in ner unity Pberfläche nen Nautilus öffnet?
<ppq> alt+fe -> nautilus?
<ppq> *f2
<LupusE> Bausparfuchs: [alt][f2] -> programmnamen eingeben.
<fizzo> nein
<fizzo> da tut sich nix
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: wirklich nicht? Alt+f2 sollte aber ein eingabefeld auftauche nlassen
<Bausparfuchs> da kannst du dann nautilus reinschreiben
<fizzo> nein
<Agrigor> ähm Bausparfuchs: Unity oder UNE?
<Bausparfuchs> passiert garnix wenn du alt+f2 drückst?
<Bausparfuchs> dann hast du vielleicht die F-taste noch nicht mit fn eingeschaltet?
<Agrigor> die F tasten drücken
<Agrigor> argh fc sry
<Bausparfuchs> Agrigor: unity, so wie hich das verstanden habe
<fizzo> nein nix
<Bausparfuchs> deswegen weis sich ja auch nicht wo man da drücken muss
<Agrigor> hmm kann sein dass man das da extra unter tastenkombinationen unter System/Einstellungen einsstellen muss
<Agrigor> @fizzo schiuldere mal nomma kurz das Problem
<Bausparfuchs>  fizzo: dann schreibs in nem terminal
<fizzo> mein Grundpoblrem ist eigentlich, dass ich weder meinen integrierten Cardreader noch USB Sticks verwenden kann
<Bausparfuchs> aber mein problem ist grade, dass Du das normalerweise mit einem mausklick aus der oberfläche heraus machen können solltest
<fizzo> Habe ein Acer Aspire One D255 und Ubuntu 10.10 netbook
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: kannst du, denn die karte ist shcon in deinem dateisystem drin
<Bausparfuchs> sonst würde sie fdisk nicht listen. Ich kenne nur die neue ubuntu pberfläche nicht, deswegen kann ich dir nicht sagen, wo du draufklicken musst, das ist alles
<fizzo> hm:(
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: deswegen schrieb mal in nem terminal nautilus
<Agrigor> hast du teamviewer?
<Agrigor> @fizzo
<fizzo> nein
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: was passiert bei nautilus im terminal?
<Agrigor> klick mal pls wie auf diesem Bild zu sehen ist: http://blog.elektronik-projekt.de/wp-content/uploads/unity-1.png
<Agrigor> auf das 5. Icon von oben (dieser ordner)
<fizzo> es kommt rin Fenster
<Agrigor> mit dem pfeil
<Bausparfuchs> Agrigor: pssst, bitte, ich will da shier grad fertig machen
<Agrigor> kk
<Agrigor> ich zieh mich zurück^^
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: in diesem Fenster das da kommt, da kannst du links in dem Abschnitt Dinge sehen, richtig
<fizzo> ja hab jetzt das Ordnersymbol
<fizzo> aber wenn cih draufgeh kann ich den Stick nicht sehen
<Bausparfuchs> steht da nicht deine Karte in der liste? mit so einem auswwerfen symbol?
<fizzo> nein
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: ok, dann drück bitte strg+l und geb /media ein
<Bausparfuchs> wenn du da nix siehst, was wie dein stick aussieht, schreibst Du in einem terminal "sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<fizzo> leeres fenster
<fizzo> da ist garnx ^
<b34bb> hast du mehrere platten da dran oder nur eine und den stick?
<b34bb> (@fizzo)
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: ok, dann ist die karte garnicht gemountet worden....
<fizzo> http://nopaste.inside-irc.net/paste/15gCFxJ/
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: das hätte uns ne menge sucherei erspart ;-) mach mal "sudo mount /dev/sdb1"
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: sdb1 nicht sda1
<Bausparfuchs> hä
<Bausparfuchs> hast du ja gemacht
<Bausparfuchs> brrr
<b34bb> mountall schon versucht?
<Agrigor> ne er hat sdb1 gemacht statt sdb oder?
<bekks> Steht das Ding überhaupt mit sdb1 in der fstab?
<fizzo> rofl^^
<b34bb> bzw weißt du ob der stick überhaupt partitioniert ist?
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: sudo mkdir /media/card && sud mount /dev/sdb1 /media/card
<Bausparfuchs> er ist fat16 formatiert
<b34bb> k
<b34bb> in GParted taucht er auch nicht auf?
<Bausparfuchs> hab das noch nie erlebt dass sowas in nem neueren ubuntu nicht automatisch gemountet worden wäre, als wechselträger
<fizzo> http://nopaste.inside-irc.net/paste/5VT9FN/
<Bausparfuchs> b34bb: er steht in fdisk -l drin, mit partition, also sollte das doch gehen
<b34bb> hääää
<b34bb> dann versteh ich echt nich was da los is
<Agrigor> @fizzo o bei 2. sudo vergessen
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: du hast ein o hinter "sud" vergessen
<b34bb> wenn fdisk ihn erkennt müsste er doch mountbar sein
<Bausparfuchs> sorry, ich hab das vergessen
<Bausparfuchs> wenn du in der Konsole nach oben drückst, kommt der befehl von vorher wieder ohne dass du ihn nochmal eintippen musst, dann hängst du nur noch ein o an
<Bausparfuchs> sudo mkdir /media/card && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/card
<fizzo> fizzo@fizzo-AOD255:~$ sudo mkdir /media/card && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/card
<fizzo> mkdir: kann Verzeichnis „/media/card“ nicht anlegen: Die Datei existiert bereit
<Bausparfuchs> fizzo: nur sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/card
<Bausparfuchs> das verzeichnis haben wir ja eben erfolgreich angelegr
<fizzo> ich bin mal eben 2min afk 
<Oliver1> Hallo. Um auf meinem PC DVD schauen zu können, habe ich das "restricted" Paket aufgespielt. MP3' s und flash- Videos spielte der auch bisher problemlos ab. Nun habe ich das erste Mal eine DVD eingelegt und die Fehlermeldung "Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten - Aus der Ressource konnte nicht gelesen werden". Ich habe 10.04. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
<Robert_Zenz> Oliver1, vermutlich fehlt die css Bibliothek...aber mach den Player mal im Terminal auf und schau was da für eine Meldung kommt.
<Agrigor> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh 
<ppq> ,medibuntu?
<shetlandpony> multi-media basierte, nicht freie fremdpakete aus z.t. rechtlich bedenklichen quellen. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Medibuntu
<Oliver1> Robert_Zenz: wie bitte kann ich den Player im Terminal öffnen?
<b34bb> totem
<ppq> Oliver1, Agrigor: lieber als paket aus medibuntu als mit dem script
<Agrigor> hm k, kenne das paket garnich^^
<Robert_Zenz> Oliver1, hast du Gnome mit Totem?
<Oliver1> ok, habe "totem" im Terminal eingegeben und Totem öffnet sich. Der Terminal gibt nichts aus
<Oliver1> ja
<fresh24> taugt totem mittlerweile eigentlich was? ansonsten ist vlc zu empfehlen :p
<b34bb> dann gib mal totem/pfad/zur/DVD ein
<Oliver1> vlc konnte die DVD auch nicht abspielen
<b34bb> totem kann eigentlich schon alles was man braucht+
<Oliver1> mom
<Robert_Zenz> fresh24, für mich funktioniert totem seit 5 Jahren. ;)
<b34bb> oliver1: ist das eine original-DVD?
<Oliver1> ja, David Gerrett
<b34bb> unter ubuntu kann man manchmal original DVDs nicht öffnen, weil man dafür shareware-codecs braucht
<Oliver1> ui
<b34bb> is absoluter quatsch, ich weiß, is aber so
<Oliver1> das ist aber schade
<k1l> ,codecs? fuer alle als pflichtlektuere
<shetlandpony> fuer alle als pflichtlektuere, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Oliver1> also müsste ich mir erst eine Kopie machen?
<LetoThe2nd> bzw. schon eher, weil sie über einen sogenannten "wirkungsvollen kopierschutz" haben
<b34bb> irgendwie ist das nur bei manchen systemen, hab aber noch nix rausgefunden woran das liegen kann
<k1l> ansonsten mal schauen, ob die dvd einen kopierschutz hat. das ist argh tricky meist
<b34bb> :)
<Robert_Zenz> LetoThe2nd, nein, sie verfügen über "einen Kopiershutz" der sit nciht mal annähernd wirkungsvoll.
<LetoThe2nd> Robert_Zenz: er kann sie nicht abspielen. also ist er wirkungsvoll.
<LetoThe2nd> q.e.d.
<LetoThe2nd> (und ende OT meinerseits)
<b34bb> ich hätte da auch ein problem :)
<b34bb> bzw ein freund von mir
<b34bb> das mountall-skript funkitionier nichtmehr richtig
<b34bb> bzw das ganze mount skript
<Oliver1> mit dem Befehl; "udo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" konnte mein Problem gelöst werden. Vielen dAnk an Agrigor!!
<Agrigor> hehe, np^^
<Robert_Zenz> b34bb, definiere "nicht mehr richtig"...und du meinst den mount Befehl?
<Oliver1> so, nun werde ich den Tönen von David Gerret lauschen.... Euch noch einen schönen Abend!
<Agrigor> guten, cu
<Oliver1> cu
<b34bb> er kann überhauppt keine cds mehr einhängen, egal mit welchem befehl
<b34bb> oder manuell
<b34bb> der eject befehl geht noch und unter wdoof funzt das laufwerk auch noch
<b34bb> oioioi ist der mensch den ich meinte
<oioioi> hi
<b34bb> weiß da jmd was
<b34bb> ?
<oioioi> hat jemand n anderen plan außer des system neu zu machen?
<bekks> oioioi: Und nochmal die genaue Fehlerbeschreibung ohne komische Ausdrücke bitte :)
<oioioi> Also die mountbefehle funktionieren nicht mehr bzw ich muss alles einzeln manuell mounten, mountall oder mount -a geht nicht
<oioioi> und mein cdlaufwerk kann ich gar nicht mounten
<oioioi> und sudo apt-get update mount hat auch nichts bewirkt
<Robert_Zenz> oioioi,  Der befehl bringt auch nichts, soweit ich weiß.
<Robert_Zenz> oioioi, update holt die neuesten Paket-listen und verändert nichts.
<b34bb> ..get upgrade mount wars glaub ich
<oioioi> kp er hat gemeint er updatet und hats gemacht und seither meint er wenn ich selbiges wiederhole ist auf dem neuesten stand
<oioioi> ja mein ich ja
<oioioi> ich hatte beides versucht, wusste nur noch dass eins funktioniert hatte
<bekks> "geht nicht" ist KEINE Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> WAS genau passiert bei "sudo mount -a"?
<oioioi> nichts
<bekks> Und was erwartest Du, was passieren sollte?
<oioioi> dass er alles mögliche bekannte mountet
<oioioi> oder sowas
<bekks> Wieso erwartest Du das?
<oioioi> mountall funktioniert auch nicht
<oioioi> da passiert des selbe
<bekks> Steht irgendwas in der fstab, was bisher nicht gemounted ist?
<oioioi> kp
<oioioi> ja
<bekks> Was?
<oioioi> externe festplatte
<bekks> Was steht da genau in der fstab?
<bekks> Nopaste die eine Zeile hier.
<oioioi> mit sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/expansion ist si eiengehängt jetzt
<oioioi> k
<Robert_Zenz> oioioi, mount -a geht lediglich die /etc/fstab durch und hängt alles wieder ein.
<oioioi> j ameoin ihc doch mit mountet alles bekannte und dangeschlossene=alles was in der fstab steht oder nicht?
<LupusE> alles was keinen generellen fehler gibt und in der fstab steht.
<Robert_Zenz> oioioi, die fstab ist aber statisch, da steht nur das drinnen was drinnen steht.
<bekks> oioioi: Nopaste die eine Zeile aus der fstab für deine externe Platte.
<oioioi> ja ich hatte fstab gerade mit dem befehl fdisk -l verwdechselt: in der fstab ist keine partition die nicht eingehängt ist
<oioioi> da ist keine zeile für die externe
<bekks> Gut, also kann und wird mount -a und mountall genau NICHTS tun.
<bekks> Fehler behoben.
<oioioi> nein
<bekks> Doch.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: ich bin mal wieder offiziell beeindruckt von dir :-)
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: ;)
<oioioi> mountall mountet doch normalerweise die festplatte
<bekks> Nein.
<JSeann> lassen sich bei gnome die farbe der fensterrahmen auch ändern?
<oioioi> und mein cdlaufwerk wird imme rnoch nciht gempountet
<bekks> mountall mounted alles das, was in der fstab steht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
<oioioi> und hat auch keinen eintrag in der fstab
<oioioi> achso
<bekks> Da stehen aber keine Einträge drin, die noch nicht gemounted wären. Also: Fehler behoben.
<oioioi> gut zu wissen
<oioioi> ja...
<oioioi> ne nicht so wirklich
<Robert_Zenz> JSeann, unter Erscheinungsbild andere Rahmen wählen, z.B.
<oioioi> wenn du mir kjetzt sagst wie mein cdlaufwerk eingehäöngt wird dann auf jedne fall aber des is irgendwi enicht der fall
<bekks> Was für ein Medium liegt da drin?
<bekks> Eine Audio CD?
<oioioi> nein eine datencd
<oioioi> originalcd
<oioioi> unter windows liest er si einwandfrei
<oioioi> hardware funktioniert
<bekks> nopaste bitte mal diese beiden Ausgaben: "lsb_release -a" und deine /etc/fstab
<oioioi> No LSB modules are available.
<bekks> Nopaste die komplette Ausgabe.
<bekks> ,nopaste? oioioi 
<shetlandpony> oioioi: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<JSeann> Robert_Zenz, dort kann ich die rahmen wechseln, aber die farbe eines spezifischen rahmen ändern, dass möchte ich
<oioioi> http://www.nopaste.nl/?paste=2006
<oioioi> merci wusst ich nicht
<Robert_Zenz> JSeann, dann musst du dir dein eigenes schreiben oder ein bestehendes bearbeiten.
<b34bb> JSean: neues theme runterladen?
<bekks> oioioi: Und nun noch die komplette Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a".
<b34bb> es gibt für fasst alles n theme
<b34bb> http://art.gnome.org/themes/
<JSeann> b34bb, naja, hab schon etliche heruntergeladen, hab auch ein schickes zusammen gestellt, nur die rahmen farbe wollte ich noch änern
<JSeann> ändern
<b34bb> da hab ich auch keine ahnung, aber es gibt da bestimmt eins das passt
<b34bb> glaub ich
<JSeann> b34bb, http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=new&logpage=0&xcontentmode=101&page=24
<Robert_Zenz> JSeann, dann Datei suchen und anpassen.
<Robert_Zenz> JSeann, siehe ~/.themes/
<oioioi> http://www.nopaste.nl/?paste=2007
<JSeann> Robert_Zenz, werde ich mal versuche :)
<b34bb> da kann ich mich Robert nur anschließen
<Kartoffel> nabend zusammen
<b34bb> moin
<bekks> oioioi: Eine CD kannst du zB so mounten: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom; sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom;
<mightyduck> hi
<Kartoffel> hat jemand ubuntu 11.04 auf macbook pro mit nvidia 320m getestet ?
<b34bb> ich nicht
<k1l> ,natty? Kartoffel 
<shetlandpony> Kartoffel: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<b34bb> Kartoffel: warum 11.04?
<k1l> ,natty? Kartoffel 
<shetlandpony> Kartoffel: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<oioioi> bekks: vielen Dank läuft einwandfrei
<Kartoffel> yes natty
<oioioi> ein hoch auf irc
<b34bb> "hoch"
<k1l> Kartoffel: lies den ganzen text vom bot
<b34bb> :)
<Bausparfuchs> Ok, 1:0 für torrent gegen http ;-)
<Kartoffel> ah danke... den damen
<Bausparfuchs> sry
<jokrebel> gn8
<Kartoffel> Jungs wie kann ich im XChat jemand expliziet anschreiben so das xchat bei dem anderen den Ping Sound sbspielt ? 
<Frickelpit> erwähne seinen namen
<Kartoffel> Frickelpit und bla bla ?
<bekks> Ja.
<Frickelpit> Kartoffel: genau
<Kartoffel> Muss der Name am Anfang stehen ?
<bekks> Nein, Kartoffel.
<Kartoffel> danke 
<Kartoffel> bekks auch für deine vbox hilfe am nachmittag ;)
<Kartoffel> Wenn ich Unity auf 10.10 testen will kann ich dann einfach die "netbook edition" nehmen ?
<Kartoffel> aus dem Softwarecenter
<k1l> du kannst auch einfach zusätzlich die netbook oberfläche installieren und die dann beim loginscreen unten auswählen
<Kartoffel> welche ist den dein "spitzenreiter" Gnome3.0 oder Unity ?
<Kartoffel> k1l
<k1l> Kartoffel: das unity von der netbook edition ist nicht das unity, was gnome ablösen soll.
<Kartoffel> oh
<Kartoffel> k1l wie komme ich an die Desktop Version
<k1l> natty testen. allerdings hat die alpha status und du wirst auf jeden fall auf probleme treffen. deswegen hier keinen support und nur für erfahrene benutzer gedacht
<Kartoffel> k1l schau mal: http://www.botskool.com/geeks/how-install-unity-ubuntu-1010-desktop-edition
<k1l> Kartoffel: das ist aber das unity der netbook edition. wenn du das willst. installier dir (wie ich eben schon sagte) das paket und so. aber du suchst sicher das neue unity, was gnome am desktop ersetzen soll. und das ist es nicht.
<b34bb> kurze zwischenfrage
<b34bb> wie kann ich den IRC überpidgin betreten?
<Kartoffel> k1l ok
<k1l> ,pidgin? b34bb 
<shetlandpony> b34bb, Pidgin ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pidgin - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> b34bb: aber warum nimmst du nicht einen gescheiten irc client? xchat z.b.
<b34bb> weil ich pidgin schon hab
<b34bb> und mir xchat unbekannt ist
<k1l> irc unterscheidet sich stark von den anderen messenger-protokollen. deswegen nehmen die meisten dafür einen profi :)
<k1l> ,xchat? b34bb 
<shetlandpony> b34bb, XChat ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XChat - Weitere Infos im query ...
<DeannaT2> b34bb, xchat findest du auch inden  repos. 
<b34bb> mkay
<k1l> b34bb: ja mit xchat geht nur irc und das shetlandpony ist nen bot
<b34bb> auch gut
<b34bb> und um n nick zu registriren reicht tatsächlich der eine befehl????
<k1l> ,nicksetup? b34bb 
<shetlandpony> b34bb: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<DeannaT2> b34bb,  ich würde die zweite variante bevorzugen, also nicht das xchat-gnome
<b34bb> kk
<k1l> jo, xchat ohne das -gnome
<psych> Guten Abend allerseits. Ich hab folgendes kleines problem. Ich mounte manuel eine festplatte mit truecrypt. Wenn die festplatte gemountet wurde, dann würde ich gerne mpd starten. Nur leider weis ich nicht wie. Irgendwer eine idee?
<b34bb> er sagt mir gerade b34bb1 is not a registered nickname, aber ich hab b34bb eingegeben
<b34bb> also als fehlermeldung
<b34bb> was will er mir damit sagen?
<rumpe1> b34bb, ... und wo ist der ubuntu-kontext?
<b34bb> -.-
<b34bb> nirgendwo
<DeannaT2> b34bb, also hopp, ab nach OT mit dir *g  /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<psych> keiner ne lösung für mein problem? *nett nachfrag*
<k1l> b34bb: wenn du mit beiden clients drin bist können die nicht gleich heissen. und ja besser sowas im OT oder in #freenode
<b34bb> hallo?
<cronon> Hallo. :)
<b34bb> wunderbar
<orgain> hi leute ich hätte eine frage zur fstab - und zwar habe ich in die fstab die letzte zeile eingefügt und wollte fragen ob die zeile korrekt ist - http://pastebin.com/GdQApn9W
<rumpe1> orgain, /dev/sdb ist zuviel
<orgain> weil der das über die UUID ausliest?
<bekks> Und es fehlen die kompletten Optionen.
<bekks> Das wird nicht funktionieren.
<orgain> bekks: die optionen kommen nach filesystem?
<bekks> Schau in die anderen Zeilen der fstab.
<bekks> zB Zeile 10.
<rumpe1> ist immer das selbe schema
<orgain> jo die finde ich sehr unübersichtlich und unaufgeräumt deswegen fragte ich nach 
<orgain> ich guck mal
<bekks> Die ist sehr sauber und sehr aufgeräumt und übersichtlich ist sie auch.
<rumpe1> orgain, zeile 7 :)
<papachaotica> du must entweder UUID oder device angeben "/dev/sdb" weg nehmen
<orgain> papachaotica: das hab ich mittlerweile getan 
<orgain> ;)
<orgain> danke
<orgain> danke die hab ich gesehen rumpe1 
<orgain> ;)
<orgain>  errors=remount-ro bei der system platte - finde im wiki bei optionen diese optionen nicht wirklich .. gibt es was verbindliches was man setzen sollte? wenn die auto eingebunden werden soll und von ganz normalen usern beschrieben und gelesen werden soll?
<psych> Weis irgendwer von euch wie ich mpd und ein passenden client dazu gleichzeitig starten kann. Also starter im gnome panel?
<papachaotica> mit einem wrapper script, das dir beides aufruft
<psych> kann ich da einfach ein bash script nehmen?
<bekks> Ja.
<psych> Wo speicher ich das ganze dann am besten ab? In mein Home verzeichniss als versteckte datei oder irgendwo nach /etc oder so?
<papachaotica> da das eine desktop icon file wird in /usr/loocal/share irgendwo
<psych> ahh danke
<machine_> bei nvidia Karten sollte man laut >WIKI< AGPGart deaktivieren u. stattdessen nvidiaAGP benutzen. weshalb wird das nicht schon bei der Treiberinstallation getan?
<b34bb> dann wärs zu einfach ;)
<bekks> machine_: Wo genau steht denn das?
<machine_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399615/
<bekks> Wo genau im Wiki steht das?
<machine_> grafikkarten nvidia treiberinstallation
<bekks> Gib mir doch einfach den Link zum Wiki...
<machine_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia
<machine_> nach der installation der properietären Treiber geht es komplex weiter mit den nvidiaX-server settings
<machine_> bekks gefunden u. gelesen?
<dAnjou> is auf der desktop live cd dieses ram check tool drauf?
<dAnjou> hab grad die 10.04er eingelegt und der bootet sofort den desktop wie es aussieht
<dAnjou> hat sich erledigt, hab ne 10.04er alternate gefunden, aber die frage steht noch rein interessehalber
<b34bb> dAnjou: die live cd bietet nur noch die optionen testen und installieren
<k1l> dAnjou: shift drücken für das grubmenü?
<b34bb> also falls du das meinst das man starten kann bevor er die desktopumgebung lädt dann nein
<dAnjou> k1l: was fürn grub? da is nur vista drauf
<b34bb> aber was willst du dann im grub machen?
<dAnjou> aber ich spiel jetz erstmal n bisl mit der live version rum, wlan-karte sofort erkannt, bin sofort verbunden ... soooo geil :D
<b34bb> was für ne wlan-karte hast du?
<k1l> dAnjou: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MemoryTest
<machine_> quit
<dAnjou> mit der alternate cd hat ers jetz
<dAnjou> gibt's ne freundlichere variante windowsprogramme per wine von cd zu installieren als den inhalt erst auf platte zu kopieren und dann dort +x zu setzen?
<dadrc> wine program.exe
<dadrc> will sagen, aus ner konsole starten
<dAnjou> ich starte sie doch auch auf der cd per rechtsklick -> mit wine starten
<dAnjou> das is nich dasselbe?
<dadrc> probiers aus, soweit ich weiß, geht es, wenn man es aus der konsole startet
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-07
<dAnjou> hmm k
<dAnjou> geht
<dadrc> \o/
<dAnjou> danke übrigens :P
<dAnjou> wenn das olle CAD-programm läuft, kommt meine mutter vllt. endlich mal weg von windows
<dAnjou> installieren tut es anscheinend brav ... aber das is OT
<RedNifre> Guten Abend!
<RedNifre> Was meint ihr: sollte man Leuten, die sich nicht mit Computern auskennen, eher zur 10.04 LTS oder zur aktuellen Version raten?
<RedNifre> Ich tendiere eher zur LTS, weil man da ja nur alle 2 Jahre ein Upgrade machen muesste. Wie seht ihr das?
<TheInfinity> RedNifre: wenn du einfach nur n stabiles system haben willst - definitiv lts
<TheInfinity> wenn du immer die neuste software haben willst - aktuelle version
<RedNifre> also eher LTS...
<RedNifre> Wie ist das eigentlich, gibt es irgend einen unterschied zwischen einem frischen 10.10 install und einem upgrade von 10.04?
<RedNifre> ist das upgrade irgendwie schlechter oder so?
<TheInfinity> RedNifre: bei nem upgrade kann immer irgendwas schiefgehen
<TheInfinity> RedNifre: ne direkte installation macht meist einfach weniger ärger
<RedNifre> Ach ja, warum wird eigentlich GRUB mit der Zeit immer voller? Ich habe hier schon ewig viele Ubuntus in der Bootliste.
<b34bb> ist 10.10 mitlerweile eigentlich stabiel und halbwegs bugfrei?
<b34bb> bei jedem update wird ein neuer kernel installiert
<b34bb> die kannst du aber getrost löschen, musst halt aufpassen das du den richtigen behältst
<RedNifre> wie loesche ich die denn?
<b34bb> da gibts in www.ubuntuusers.de ne anleitung
<RedNifre> okay, danke.
<b34bb> die sind alle in /boot
<RedNifre> Ich mach's dann so: jetzt 10.04 LTS installieren und in 2012 oder 2013 eine frische Neuinstallation von 12.04 LTS
<RedNifre> Vielen Dank fuer eure Hilfe.
<RedNifre> Gute Nacht!
<b34bb> Alte Einträge im Bootmenü nach der Aktualisierung löschen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de <http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/alte-eintraege-im-bootmenue-nach-der-aktualisi/#post-2738081>
<shetlandpony> b34bb's url: http://tinyurl.com/3426mpy | Alte Einträge im Bootmenü nach der Aktualisierung löschen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<b34bb> @RedNifre: falls dus nochnicht gefunden hast
<RedNifre> dankeschoen
<b34bb> np
<b34bb> n8
<tfrosch_> yeah ich glaub ich habs geschaft %)
<tfrosch_> 9stunden spaeter =)
<Protector1981> wie kann ich eine Programmversion erzwingen, OHNE das gleich etliche Programme mit in den Jordan gerissen werden?
<Protector1981> habs
<israfil> hallo
<israfil> ich habe kubuntu hardy heron. Ich habe versucht build-essential manuell zu installieren, aber die Installation ist misslungen. Zwei defekte Pakete, kann sie aber nicht reparieren, weder mit adept, noch mit dem Befehl "sudo apt-get -f install" noch mit "sudo apt-get remove paketname1 paketname2"
<bullgard4> israfil: Für meinen Geschmack hast Du nicht genau gesagt, was mißlungen ist und welche DEB-Programmpakete defekt sind. Deshalb kann ich Dir nicht helfen.
<israfil> gcc-4.2 und libgcc1 sind defekt
<israfil> und ich hatte bereits ein update durchgeführt
<israfil> kann ich dieses update irgenwie rückgängig machen? Dann kann ich versuchen gcc-4.2 manuell zu installieren mit dpkg
<tfrosch_> wo muss ich den die preseed.cfg hin tun?
<Protector1981> yes, ich habs geschafft...endlich hab ich Karmic in die Knie gezwungen :D
<bullgard4> Protector1981: Falscher Kanal! Diese Mitteilung gehört nicht in diesen Kanal, sondern in #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<Protector1981> bullgard4: wenn ich jetzt aber nen Screen poste warum, dann gehörts wieder hier her :D
<bullgard4> ja. :-)
<Protector1981> da bullgard4 http://www.abload.de/img/2011-01-07_06-51-29_544ckl.jpg :/
<bullgard4> Protector1981: Was soll ich dazu sagen? Viel Spaß mit Ubuntu!
<Protector1981> :D
<Protector1981> hehe
<Protector1981> weiß, nich kann ja das du vllt noch nen Lösungsvorschlag hast
<Protector1981> mehr als libglib2.0-0 reinstallieren geht schlecht
<Protector1981> egal ob neuer oder älter, kommt immer desselbe
<sash_> Protector1981: 1. wieso fingerst du da mit root rum? 2. was willst du mit karmic? 3. ist das s namsung-notebook mit ca. 4 jahre alter ati-grafik? 5. hat karmic denn vorher auch grafisch funktioniert? 6. wenn ja, was hast du getan, dass es nicht mehr funktioniert. 7. funktionieren live-medien? 
<Protector1981> sash_: ich hab kein bock immer sudo einzugeben ;) 2tens benutzen 3rd is das das nen hp mit intel grafik 4tens fehlt :D 5tens ja, vor dem downgrade von libglib-2.0-0 von 2.24 auf 2.22.3 6tens siehe 5tens ;)
<Protector1981> schlag mich, aber die waren aus ner ppa :D
<Protector1981> nur, was unlogisch is, das selbst ein reinstall von libglib-2.0.0 2.24 nich mehr funzt
<sash_> oh, 4tens fehlt, wegen der 4 in 3. das hat mich irritiert. karmic  ist alt, probier maverick, wenn moeglich. wieso hast du das downgrade gemacht? was ist mit den live-medien? was das mit libglib soll kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. ist das aus nem ppa?
<sash_> ach, live medien werden es eh tun
<Protector1981> ich wollte midnight commander crosscompilen, und dazu brauchte ich ja die devpakete von glib2 ;) und die konnt ich nicht installieren, weil eben libglib-2.0-0 2.24 installiert war und die dev pakete aber 2.23 brauchten
<Protector1981> klar gehen live medien :D in grub is natty eingebunden :P
<sash_> weil du irgendwas aus nem ppa benutzt hast?
<Protector1981> libglib ;) aus dem webupd8 ppa
<sash_> libglib aus ppa und dev-pakete nicht? abhaengigkeitshoelle
<Protector1981> des hab ich eben gedowngraded
<Protector1981> naja,lief doch vorher einwandfrei :D
<sash_> ppa raus, apt-get -f install, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<sash_> das wuerd ich machen, keine gewaehr
<Protector1981> schon alles durch ;)
<Protector1981> keine besserung
<sash_> hmm...
<Protector1981> ich hab mir sogar die 2.24 manuell gedownloaded und die fraglichen *.so per hand ersetzt
<Protector1981> nix
<sash_> dann einigen wir uns darauf, dass du es erfolgreich in die knie gezwungen hast
<Protector1981> es gibt zwar ne radikale methode...aber des deinstalliert gleich mal 2,8gb...sprich des ganze ubuntu :D
<Protector1981> aptitude purge libglib-2.0-0 :D
<Protector1981> aber wennst da enter drückst, kannste auch gleich komplett neuinstallieren
<Protector1981> ich werd wohl wirklich reinstallieren müssen..aber erstmal festplatte organisieren....hab nämlich falsch partitioniert ;)
<Protector1981> danke dir trotzdem für deine Hilfe sash_
<israfil> hallo, kann mir jemand helfen? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399616/
<bullgard4> israfil: Kommst Du auf die Kommandozeile?
<israfil> meinst du mit STRG+ALT+F1 ?
<bullgard4> ja
<israfil> bullgard4: ich habe es nicht probiert, mache ich gleich. Was könnte ich da denn machen?
<bullgard4> Die fraglichen ''DEB-Programmpakete deinstallieren. Dann sehen, ob Du wieder  eine grafische Bedienoberfläche bekommst.
<israfil> woran sehe ich denn, ob ein Paket fraglich ist?
<israfil> ich hatte build-essential installiert auf dem neuen Kernel. Auf dem ersten Kernel in adept war das schon installiert
<bullgard4> Na, Du hast doch von einem proprietären NVidia-Treiber gesprochen. Den zum Beispiel.
<israfil> aber der hatte vorher auch schonmal funktioniert
<bullgard4> Tja. Aber Du mußt jetzt als erstes versuchen, wieder eine grafische Bedienoberfläche zu erhalten. Zur Not auch mit einem Grafiktreiber, der funktioniert, wenn auch suboptimal.
<israfil> ok, ich gucke mal. Danke
<rethus> wie bekomme ich meine Mails und Filtereinstellungen von Kmail nach evolution?
<rethus> ok, einfacher: wo speichert evolution seine Mails ?
<fif0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=463204
<breaker313> ~/.evolution/mail 
<rethus> k
<rethus> frage: habt Ihr Imap-mailkonten... und wie macht ihr das mit dem Backup davon?
<rethus> disconnected imap bzw imap+ nehmen, und lokal sichern? oder anders?
<gschwepp> Hi ich hab set meinem letzten software update eine kleines rotes dreieck 
<gschwepp> im panel. das sagt: "The Update information is outdated" jemand eine empfehlung was man dagegen machen kann? 
<fif0> gschwepp: sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<gschwepp> fif0: hilft leider nicht
<gschwepp> aber: W: Failed to fetch ... 404 files not found. eine source vom launchpad. 
<gschwepp> mal schauen was die sources.list sagt
<gschwepp> die source über die er sich beschwert ist nicht drin
<fif0> wie ist die url, die er nicht laden kann
<gschwepp> http://ppa.launchpad.net/aheck/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz 
<fif0> aender maverick mal in lucid
<fif0> maverick gibt es nicht mehr
<fif0> mach das ueber synaptic
<gschwepp> wie mach ich ds denn da? 
<fif0> synaptic starten - und dann quellen bearbeiten
<fif0> da steht die dann irgendwo und auch die 
<fif0> Version....also maverick...die ersetzt du durch lucid
<Frickelpit> fif0: wieso gibt es maverick nicht mehr? :D
<Frickelpit> das ist die version 10.10
<gschwepp> ich wunder mich auch gerade
<Frickelpit> gschwepp: 404 bedeutet, dass die quelle unter der adresse nicht mehr erreichbar ist. da dies ein ppa ist, müsstest du mal nachsehen, ob sich die url evtl. geändert hat
<gschwepp> viel mehr wundert mich, dass apt auf eine source zugreifen möchte die nicht in /etc/apt/sources.list liegt. 
<gschwepp> also drinsteht. 
<Frickelpit> gschwepp: ppas liegen in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Frickelpit> das ist ein extra verzeichnis
<gschwepp> danke! 
<Frickelpit> ls -l zeigt es dir ;)
<gschwepp> was bedeutet ls  ? :P 
<Frickelpit> man ls :P
<RomD> "lösche systemdateien"
<gschwepp> Ah danke RomD. Mein Englisch ist nicht so gut. Ist das sowas wie format c? :D 
<RomD> exakt
<gschwepp> So spass beiseite! sowas gehört in ot! 
<Frickelpit> richtig
<RomD> stimmt, sonst stört man ja die 100 anderen leute die im moment hier chatten ;)
<gschwepp> RomD: es sind die channel regeln auch wenn man alleine hier ist sollte man sich daran halten. 
<RomD> schon klar :)
<gschwepp> http://ppa.launchpad.net/aheck/ppa/ubuntu/dists/ <- kein maverick? ist das normal? 
<koegs> wenn der maintainer keine lust hat
<whfor> guten morgen
<Frickelpit> gschwepp: wozu hast du das ppa eingebunden?
<gschwepp> Frickelpit: ich hab keine ahnung. Händisch habe ich das nicht gemacht! 
<Frickelpit> gschwepp: dann brauchst du es eh nicht
<gschwepp> rauskommentiert dreieck weg
<gschwepp> nach update upgrade
<gschwepp> danke. [x] Solved
<koegs> du hast keine ahnung warum du eine ppa eingebunden hast? O.o
<gschwepp> koegs: nein. Ich hab keine Ahnung warum die eingebunden sind. Das besorgt mich ein wenig. Ich habe sie nämlich _nicht_ eingebunden. 
<bekks> Von alleine passiert das nicht.
<bekks> Das war/ist zu 100% eine Aktion des Users.
<Frickelpit> gschwepp: dann schau mal, welche software da drin ist, in synaptic einfach auf der linken seite den entsprechenden reiter wählen
<Frickelpit> hu
<Frickelpit> moin bekks :)
<bekks> moin Frickelpit :)
<rumpel__> gschwepp, manche deb's legen wohl auch sowas automatisch an...
<Frickelpit> dropbox z.b.
<rumpel__> Frickelpit, ja... sehr komfortabel ^^
<lukefeil> hallo
<lukefeil> ich hätte ne frage zu DNS
<rumpel__> ,frag?
<shetlandpony> Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<lukefeil> ich hole mir für zu haus nen kleinen server
<lukefeil> der liegt hinter zwei routern
<lukefeil> also richte ich auf beiden das port forwarding ein
<lukefeil> über einen dyndns service habe ich einen namen über den ich erreichbar bin
<bekks> Hinter zwei Routern?
<lukefeil> kann ich nun auf dem server ein DNS server installieren um mein netzwerk in subdomainen aufzuteilen, die auch extern existieren
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Nicht wenn du so einen dyndns Krempel benutzt.
<lukefeil> ich hab bsp. lukefeil.dlinkddns.com
<bekks> Und was willst Du da aufteilen?
<lukefeil> kan ich nun wenn ich auf der verbunden ip adresse nen dns server laufen lassen der mir daran subdomaines erstellt
<gschwepp> bekks: ich wollte nicht sagen, dass ich nicht dran schuld bin. ich habe es nur nicht bewusst angelegt! 
<lukefeil> smtp.lukefeil.dlinkddns.com; www.lukefeil.dlinkddns.com; ...
<bekks> Nein, kannst Du nicht, weil du den Kram "draussen" bei dyndns nicht anlegen kannst.
<bekks> Und es ist sinnfree, einen SMTP Server auf einen dynamischen Adresse betreiben zu wollen.
<lukefeil> war jetzt nur en beispiel
<lukefeil> na gut dann weis ich des...
<lukefeil> danke für die hilfe
<recoil> mein plymouth boot screen ist in einer total niedrigen aufflösung und will nicht hochgehen
<bekks> Und? :)
<recoil> ich hätte den gerne in einer hohen auflösung
<bekks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/plymouth-manager-lets-you-change-boot-theme-resolution-in-ubuntu/
<shetlandpony> bekks's url: http://tinyurl.com/37nfdke | Plymouth manager lets you change boot theme, resolution in Ubuntu
<bekks> 10s google :)
<sysdef> bekks: google nutzen ist nen fieser trick! ;p
<rumpel__> aber echt
<rumpel__> das kann doch jeder :>
<bekks> Voll krass am Cheaten und so.
<recoil> ich hab mir schon einen abgegoogelt und n haufen sachen hier verändert ind der grub usw.....
 * rumpel__ meldet das umgehend dem hohen Ubuntu-Ältestenrat
<recoil> ihr solltet echt nicht so auf dem hohen ross sitzen
<recoil> das prog hab ich auch und das ändert nichts
<Frickelpit> vor allem nicht ins offtopic rutschen hier, meine kleinen schäfchen ;)
<rumpel__> plymouth boot screen auflösung ist auch nicht wirklich ein prickelndes problem ^^
<recoil> naja aber vielen dank für die hilfe....nicht
<rumpel__> lol
<bekks> Manchen Kandidaten kann man einfach nicht helfen.
<rumpel__> Nächster bitte!
<sash_> 2 pfund mett, bitte.
<ostcar> hi, kennt jemand von euch eine Möglichkeit, ein Bild in einer PDF-Datei durch ein anderes zu ersetzten?
<geser> PDF neu machen?
<derLars> Moin
<derLars> mit welchem Programm kann ich unter ubuntu ein ISO File auf einen USB Stick kopieren?
<derLars> so das der stick bootfähig ist
<k1l> derLars: usbmedien ersteller oder unetbootin
<LetoThe2nd> generell: unetbootin, speziell für ubuntu: usb-creator (besser bekannt als startmedienersteller im menü)
<derLars> es soll eine rescue CD erstellen, halt nur auf einem USB Stick, also kein ubuntu start stick, das habe ich schon gefunden 
<Protector1981> dd geht auch :D
<k1l> derLars: man kann auch anderes isos angeben ausser ner ubuntu cd
<Protector1981> aber mit unetbootin kannste jede iso auf nen stick bringen
<Protector1981> auch android :D
<Protector1981> und das sogar bootbar
<LetoThe2nd> Protector1981: naja, schon wohl eher nur, wenn die iso auch bootbar ist :P
<derLars> hat nicht geklappt, habe ich unter xp sowie ubuntu probiert, der öffnet die iso gar nicht, bzw. wenn ich sie ausgewählt habe, wird diese dann nciht angezeigt 
 * LetoThe2nd tippt zu 100% auf pebkac, und dass die iso nicht ok ist bzw auf esoterischen wegen entstanden/runtergeladen ist.
<derLars> ist eine Rescue von AntiVir, ist ein linux
<k1l> derLars: ist denn das iso bootbar?
<derLars> k1l: ich habe es mit, den ISO von: AntiVir, F Secure und KAsperky probiert, alle basieren auf Linux
<LetoThe2nd> und kann der rechner erwiesenermassen von genau diesem stick an genau diesem port booten?
<derLars> jepp, eine ubuntu bootet er mit einem lächeln! via usb via dem port
 * LetoThe2nd vermutet, dass bei den virenmenschen einfach irgendwas spezielles anders ist und würde mal deren support dazu befragen.
<derLars> das es nur von CD läuft ist unwahrscheinlich oder? sollte doch gleich sein ob CD oder USB?
<LetoThe2nd> meiner erfahrung nach - nein, nicht egal.
<derLars> ich intalle gerade mal: unetbootin
<LetoThe2nd> (und es ist auch kein ubuntu-problem, so nebenbei: ubuntu auf den stick zu bringen und zu booten geht ja, wie du sagst.
<koegs> damit das hier ein ende findet, da kein ubuntu-problem: http://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&postID=821383
<LetoThe2nd> wie ichs sagte: deren support ;-) danke koegs 
<derLars> danke! unetbootin kann ja sogar die ISO von f secure und kaspersky ;-)
<bekks> unetbootin kann so ziemlich jedes iso ...
<israfil> hallo, ich habe kubuntu hardy heron und habe gerade meinen Marvell LAN-Treiber installiert. Es funktioniert, aber "lsmod | grep sky98lin" liefert mir nichts. Warum?
<Frickelpit> weil er nichts findet mit 'sky98lin'?
<bekks> Weil das Modul anders heisst?
<israfil> ja, stimmt. Hab mich vertippt
<israfil> Wenn ich Hardy geupdated habe, wird der Treiber trotz dkms aber nicht in den neuen Kernel integriert. Woran könnte das liegen?
<Frickelpit> weil du ihn selbst kompiliert hast?
<israfil> ist ein install.sh (Skript). Bin einer Anleitung gefolgt. Aber genau dafür ist doch dkms, oder?
<bekks> Nein.
<israfil> ok, danke. 
<bekks> DKMS ist nicht dafür da, dass der User irgendwas über irgendwelche Skripte in sein System blasen kann.
<israfil> hallo, gibt es für kde so etwas wie den gconf-editor? Ich möchte die Bildhelligkeit raufsetzen.
<Fuchs> israfil: siehe Antwort im anderen Kanal. 
<Fuchs> warum man etwas wie gconf fuer die Helligkeit verwenden sollte ist mir aber schleierhaft
<israfil> ich habe den proprietären Nvidia-Treiber unter Hardy Heron installiert und der Bildschirm ist sehr dunkel. Kann ich kwriteconfig benutzen um die Helligkeit hochzusetzen?
<Fuchs> ...
<Fuchs> wenn Du schon die "Freundlichkeit" besitzt, in zwei Kanaelen zu fragen, dann bitte nicht noch copy und paste. Danke. 
<Fuchs> stattdessen koenntest Du einfach mal meine Frage nach dem Modell beantworten, dann wuesste ich, ob http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=143025   geeignet ist oder doch eher die  Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1" Methode
<Protector1981> so,ich gebs ganz auf :D Backup und dann Maverick installieren...bis später jungs
<pLato0n> moin
<pLato0n> könnt ihr ne distri empfehlen für ne alte 500 mhz 128 MB RAM kiste?
<pLato0n> is selbst für xubuntu zu schwach oder?
<bekks> Probier es doch aus. :)
<LetoThe2nd> forget it.
<TheInfinity> pLato0n: alles ohne xorg.
<pLato0n> ok ;)
<LetoThe2nd> DSL, slitaz oder whatever, wird aber um die ecke im OT weiter diskutiert ;-)
<pLato0n> naja, dann bleibt die kiste erstma aufm dachboden
<gschwepp> pLato0n: ne hardware firewall mit Open/FreeBSD
<Florian_Weber1> pLato0n: wenn du kein Prob mit Fluxbox als Windowmanager hast, geht auch ein Debian
<Florian_Weber1> selsbt mit Ubuntu dürfte dass dan kein Problem sein
<bekks> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Florian_Weber1> bekks: was war daran ejtzt OT?
<Florian_Weber1> das war die ernstgemeinte AW auf eine ernstgemeinte Frage
<bekks> Die Antwort und die Frage waren/sind ernstgemeint - nur haben sie nichts mit Ubuntu Support zu tun.
<Florian_Weber1> bekks
<bekks> Wie LetoThe2nd bereits anmerkte.
<Florian_Weber1> die Frage welche Distribution geeignet ist, fällt, da Ubuntu eine potentielle AW ist durchaus noch mit rein
<breaker313> soll denn die distri grafisch laufen oder als "server" fungieren? 
<Dimax>  /whois clufi
<skamikaze> hallo zusammen
<skamikaze> leider stürtzt mein nautilus jedes mal ab (freezed komplett), sobald irgendein dialog aufploppt
<skamikaze> in /var/log/messages find ich nur einen eintrag (bei x abstürzen): kernel: [  166.898625] nautilus[4962] general protection ip:7f788639207d sp:7fff80d872e0 error:0 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.2600.0[7f7886363000+49000]
<skamikaze> in $HOME/.xsession-errors ist leider auch nichts
<skamikaze> wenn jemand eine idee hätte, woran das liegen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar
<skamikaze> gefunden - liegt an rabbitvcs-nautilus
<jokrebel> hi
<oioioi> hi
<israfil> muss man den xserver neu starten, wenn man Änderungen an der xorg.conf vorgenommen hat?
<Frickelpit> israfil: wenn man die änderungen sehen will, dann ja
<Trasherk> hi@all, zufällig ein LateX Guru dabei? Bei mir klappt der Inhaltsverzeichnis nicht, als ob ein Paket fehlen würde
<Trasherk> oder hat jemand ein Test-Dokument für Latex mit einem Inahltsverzechnis? Das wäre Bombe? :D
<bekks> Wie wäre es mit einer konkreten Fehlermeldung? "Klappt nicht" ist keine.
<Trasherk> bekks, ich bin Latex neuling, moment ich quälle den Editor ein bissel, bis er mir ne Meldung gibt :-D
<Trasherk> Input index file diplom.idx not found. Usage: makeindex [-ilqrcgLT] [-s sty] [-o ind] [-t log] [-p num] [idx0 idx1 ...]
<bekks> Du möchtest einen Index erzeugen, kein Inhaltsverzeichnix.
<bekks> http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/LaTeX-W%C3%B6rterbuch:_makeindex versus http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/LaTeX-W%C3%B6rterbuch:_Inhaltsverzeichnis
<apricot> hab ein Prob nach Stromausfall. Welchen paste-server soll ich benutzen, um die Beschreibung zu schicken ?
<bekks> apricot: Den, der im Topic steht.
<apricot> [paste:399617:Stromausfall]
<bekks> Gib uns bitte die URL.
<apricot> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399617/
<Trasherk> bekks, das mit dem Inhaltsverzeichnis klappt *genial*
<bekks> Trasherk: Hatte ich Dir aber neulich schon gesagt. :P
<Trasherk> bekks, was soll dann ein Index sein?
<Trasherk> Ich dacht Index = Inhaltsverzeichnis
<bekks> Trasherk: Lies doch einfach den ersten Link.
<bekks> apricot: Gib uns doch mal die Ausgaben von "lsb_release -a", "mount" und "uname -a"
<apricot> No LSB modules are available.
<apricot> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<apricot> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<apricot> Release:	10.10
<apricot> Codename:	maverick
<bekks> ,nopaste? apricot 
<shetlandpony> apricot: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<apricot> k
<Trasherk> bekks, okay habs verstanden, eine frage habe ich noch an dich, für die Quellenangaben am Ende dafür gibts ja auch ein tool
<bekks> Trasherk: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BibTeX
<apricot> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/316526/
<apricot> so ok ?
<bekks> Japp.
<bekks> Fehlt nur noch die Ausgabe von dmesg in nopaste :)
<Trasherk> bekks, danke
<apricot> k
<apricot> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/316530/
<bekks> Hmm, dein CD scheint größere Probleme zu haben.
<apricot> CD  ?   ich hab probs mit den SATA Partitionen
<bekks> Lies doch mal deinen Paste :)
<bekks>  /dev/sr0 ist dein CD Laufwerk.
<apricot> ja
<bekks> Und du hast massig call traces in dmesg, d.h. dein Kernel verhält sich sehr merkwürdig.
<apricot> oh weia...
<bekks> Hast du mal im Rescue Mode rebooted?
<apricot> nein
<apricot> die CD ist wohl beim schreiben etwas zerstört wrden
<Wanama> nutze 10.04 und immer mal wieder passiert es, das nach dem anmelden keine Fensterrahmen angezeigt werden, woran kann das liegen nutze Compiz mit GTK Fenster Dekor
<apricot> bekks, aber warum sind die 32-bit Einträge in /media nicht mehr da und im Nautilus ? 
<oioioi> wanama: wenn du compiz beendest kommen die dann wieder?
<Wanama> oioioi: also wenn ich wieder auf metacity umstelle ja
<apricot> ich boot noch mal neu ohne CD...... ich meld mich gleich wieder....
<oioioi> ich hab des selbe problem aber hab mich damit abgefunden einfach umzustellen wenn es verschiwndet
<skamikaze> Wanama: was steht in ccsm unter Fensterdekoration?
<IronJan> #
<skamikaze> Wanama: gtk-window-decorator --replace + aktiv?
<Wanama> skamikaze: also das erste steht da drin aber was ist ( + aktiv)?
<skamikaze> ist das plugin aktiv?
<Wanama> ja klar
<skamikaze> Wanama: klingt blöd, aber ich hatte letztens das gleiche problem, hab compiz gepurged, neu installiert -> läuft
<Wanama> skamikaze: ja ich habe auch schon die ppa im einsatz aber es ändert sich nichts
<skamikaze> Wanama: ansonsten evtl in der .profile ein " sleep(10) && nohup compiz --replace ccp > /dev/null & "
<apricot> so, nach neu boote ohne CD ist leider immer noch alles so....
<apricot> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/316545/
<mgolisch> was fuern problem hast du denn genau?
<Wanama> skamikaze: ist das vielleicht eine krankheit die in 10.10 wieder verschwunden ist, wollte eigentlich nicht upgraden
<apricot> die 32-bit Einträge für Partitionen in /media sind weg ... virtualbox läuft nicht mehr
<apricot> alles nach Stromausfall
<skamikaze> Wanama: bei mir isses unter 10.10
<skamikaze> :p
<mgolisch> dann schliess die festplatten an?
<mgolisch> oder sind die da?
<Wanama> oh, na dann werd ich da mal nicht hier aktualisieren
<apricot> die sind da
<skamikaze> Wanama: vielmehr war es das gleiche problem
<dapper-daniel> hallo zusammen!
<apricot> mgolisch, es sind die 32-bit Einträge (9f352....) die weg sind
<dapper-daniel> ich habe kleine probleme mit suspend to disk bzw ram
<Dimax> close
<dapper-daniel> der rechner schaltet sich einfach nicht aus
<dapper-daniel> also suspend to disk geht
<dapper-daniel> aber der rechner bleibt an
<mgolisch> in dem dmesg sieht man zwei sata platten, eine wd und eine samsung
<Wanama> skamikaze: also es kann auch mal sein das tagelang nichts passiert und dann mit einmal wieder, ich hab nun schon das fusions icon aktiv so das ich schnell mal reload machen kann
<dapper-daniel> wenn ich ihn dann manuell ausschalte und wieder anschalte geht der wakeup
<apricot> mgolisch, stimmt
<Wanama> skamikaze: hast du es denn jetzt auch mit dem befehl so bei dir gelöst, dass es nun erstmal nicht mehr auftritt?
<mgolisch> was ist da fuern filesystem drauf?
<skamikaze> Wanama: mal in ~/xsession-errors reingeschaut?
<skamikaze> Wanama: purgen + neuinstallieren wars bei mir
<Wanama> skamikaze: ne noch nicht aber mach ich jetzt mal
<apricot> mgolisch, root ist ext4
<Wanama> skamikaze: ok
<apricot> andere sind ext4
<Wanama> skamikaze: aber nur compiz?
<apricot> sorry andere sind ext3
<mgolisch> ah
<mgolisch> wieso mountest du die nicht richtig?
<mgolisch> per fstab
<skamikaze> Wanama: ich hab auch alle dependencies gepurged
<mgolisch> oder ist eine davon ne externe platte?
<Wanama> ok
<skamikaze> Wanama: ist nit mehr in der history - sry, aber ein "apt depends compiz" gibt dir ja gleich ne liste
<mgolisch> du hast immer im nautilus auf die drauf gedrueckt oder?
<apricot> mgolisch,  ich ?
<mgolisch> ja
<apricot> ja ging alles
<apricot> erst nach Stromausfall war alles weg
<mgolisch> mounte die doch mal manuell
<mgolisch> und schau ob das geht
<Fuss-im-Ohr> hallihallohallöle
<apricot> mgolisch, es geht mir um die 32-bit Einträge in /media die waren vorher da und sind jetzt nach Strimausfall weg
<apricot> dehalb läuft auch VirtualBox nicht mehr richtig
<apricot> die Referenzen gibts halt nicht
<mgolisch> von alleine kommt da sowas nicht
<mgolisch> hoechstens bei externen platten
<apricot> sind interne SATA Platten
<mgolisch> teste doch bitte jetzt ob die filesysteme noch funktionieren indem du sie manuell mountest
<oioioi> apricot: kannst du sie nicht einfach manuell wiederher/neu erstellen?
<apricot> die Partitionne SIND gemiunted
<koegs> laut mount sind sie das nicht
<mgolisch> jo
<mgolisch> in deiner mount ausgabe war nur /
<mgolisch> sonst nix
<apricot> moment
<apricot> hab ja neu gebooted OHNE die blöde CD
<koegs> und?
<apricot> komisch ... alles wieder da...
<apricot> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/316553/
<Frickelpit> ein Wunder!! *scnr*
<apricot> aber VirtualBox geht trotzdem nicht...
<apricot> heureka... doch geht auch wieder
<apricot> was war denn das jetzt ... war wohl nur die blöde CD
<apricot> *schweißabwisch*
<apricot> danke für die vereinte Hilfe  :)
<apricot> Stromausfall während CD-Brennen gibt seltsame Effekte !
<oioioi> ich habe folgendes (nichteinganzes)problem, das automatische mounten funktioniert nicht mehr, nur noch manuell
<oioioi> kann das irgendwie wiederherstellen?
<oioioi> also dass er alle internen beim booten mountet und alle externen direkt nach dem ich sie angeschlossen habe mountet?
<oioioi> ?
<rumpe1> externe werden doch sowieso normal automatisch gemountet von gnome. Bei internen eben mit auto-option in fstab
<oioioi> rumpel: genau das ist mein problem: Die internen werden nicht gemountet und die externen sowieso nicht
<apricot> mount -a  ??
<rumpe1> oioioi, dann gib mal ins pastebin: blkid und /etc/fstab
<jokrebel> oioioi: dann paste doch mal Deine /etc/fstab.
<oioioi> klar kann ich sie manuell mounten aber wieos macht er es nicht mehr automatisch?
<Frickelpit> oioioi: paste mal deine fstab
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/automount
<oioioi> allerdings kann ich si emit mount -a nicht mounten, nur jede partition einzeln sudo mount /dev/sdax...
<Frickelpit> oioioi: fehlermeldungen bei mount -a
<oioioi> ich wollte einst mount neu installieren, aber als ich es deinstallieren wollte hat das system mir erklärt wie dumm das wäre
<jokrebel> oioioi: und immer noch - dann paste doch mal Deine /etc/fstab.
<rumpe1> oioioi, paste doch mal dein fstab
<oioioi> hätte es nur ausgeführt wenn ich geschriben hätte: Ja, tue was ich sage.
<Frickelpit> oioioi: wieso will man mount neu installieren?
<oioioi> wenn ich jetzt mount deinstalliere geht ja theoretisch nichts mehr weil dann ja nichts mehr gemountet ist oder?
<jokrebel> oioioi: willst Du Diskutieren oder Fehler suchen?
<oioioi> oder kann ich es deinstallieren und dann wieder neuinstallieren?
<koegs> lol, würdest du mal den anweisungen folgen?
<apricot> oioioi, http://paste.pocoo.org/  ... musst ich auch erst lernen :)
<jokrebel> oioioi: Fehlermeldungen ala "hat das system mir erklärt wie dumm das wäre" bringen wenig. Wir wissen nicht genau was Du getan hast und wie die Meldung _exakt_ war. Also ist da jede Mutmasung überflüssig.
<oioioi> sry irgendwie hat es mich gekickt, hatte mich schon gewundert wieso keiner geantwortet hat
<RedNifre> hi. 
<oioioi> meine fstab(falls sich jemand damit beschjäftigt hat) http://www.nopaste.nl/?paste=2008
<oioioi> hi
<oioioi> bei mir werden weder externe noch interne partitionen eingebunden, muss ich alles manuell mounten
<oioioi> auch mein cd laufwerk
<oioioi> iund mountall oder mount -a geht uach nicht
<RedNifre> gibt es irgedwo tipps, wie man computeranfänger am besten an ubuntu heranführt?
<oioioi> emm schick ihnen alle wikiartikel...
<jokrebel> oioioi: naja - in deiner fstab ist auch nur / und swap drin…
<RedNifre> mit windows gibt es so viele probleme, aber die leute haben angst vor veränderungen
<jokrebel> ,einsteiger? RedNifre
<shetlandpony> RedNifre, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<RedNifre> nein, mir geht es um das, was man davor macht
<RedNifre> also wie man laien davon überzeugt, dass ubuntu gut ist
<RedNifre> technisch versierte zu überzeugen ist einfach, aber wie überzeugt man den rest?
<jokrebel> RedNifre: das ist wohl eher ein Thema für den Offtopic-Chanel
<LetoThe2nd> RedNifre: OT.
<oioioi> du könntest ein system grafisch so nah wie möglich an windows anpassen( was eigentlich schwachsinn is aber zur eingewöhnung) und dann mit remastersys eine cd davon erstellen und ihen die cd geben
<RedNifre> wirklich? nagut...
<oioioi> dann ha ben sie ihre gewpohnte oberfläche aber mit einem viel cooleren system dahinter
<RedNifre> naja.
<oioioi> ja egal OT
<RedNifre> ich geh mal ins ot rüber…
<oioioi> hat irgendjemand ne iddee wie man gnome dazu bringen kann alles automatisch zu moiunten
<oioioi> wenn es das nicht mehr tut
<RedNifre> was ist denn "alles"?
<koegs> oioioi: dir wurden _mehrfach_ fragen gestellt und hinweise gegeben, möchtest du diesen folgen?
<oioioi> alle angeschlossenen partitionen, interne sowohl auch externe
<oioioi> ich hab vorher geschirben dass es mich aus irgendeinem grunde gekickt hat, ich hab keinen hinweis gelesen dem ichj nicht nachgegangen bin
<koegs> ansonsten verweise ich gerne nochmal auf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/automount
<oioioi> kann jemand der di eganze zeit da ist den ircmitschnitt irgendwo nopasten=?
<LetoThe2nd> oioioi: darf ich mal ganz doof fragen, ob du schon das offensichtliche gecheckt hast? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/automount
<LetoThe2nd> oioioi: erster google hit bei "gnome automount"
<jokrebel> oioioi: Die Hinweise kamen alle _vor_ Deinem letzten post :-/ das einzige, was Du versäumt hast ist:
<jokrebel> oioioi: Fehlermeldungen ala "hat das system mir erklärt wie dumm das wäre" bringen wenig. Wir wissen nicht genau was Du getan hast und wie die Meldung _exakt_ war. Also ist da jede Mutmasung überflüssig.
<oioioi> ok
<Rny0> Moin, ich hab hier ne frische Installation von 10.10 aber nach ein paar mal neustarten war plötzlich das nm-applet weg. Es läuft auch gar nicht mehr, per Konsole starten geht. Hab den Verdacht, dass es irgend ein Problem beim autostarten gibt. Steht aber eigentlich bei den autostart programmen drin :/ irgend ne idee jemand?
<Frickelpit> oioioi: anders gefragt, was hast du denn gemacht, _bevor_ es nicht mehr automatisch gemountet wurde?
<oioioi> kernelupdate
<jokrebel> oioioi: was man übrigens auch selber im LOG finden kann. http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit: nadel in puppenaugen gesteckt und ne leere diskette verbrannt ;-)
<Frickelpit> oioioi: auf welchen kernel?
<Frickelpit> uname -a mal tippen
<oioioi> 2.6.32-26
<Frickelpit> oder ein dpkg -l linux-image* | grep ii
<Frickelpit> bitte im paste dann
<oioioi> http://www.nopaste.nl/?paste=2009
<oioioi> ergebnis uname -a
<Frickelpit> noch nie war ein hostname so treffend *scnr*
<oioioi> ja wenn ich den dpkg ausführe kommt eine endlose liste, und wird moir nicht mehr bis zum anfang angezeigt also kann ich sie auch nciht komplkett pasten...
<oioioi> und ich frage mich was man daraus erkenne will
<Frickelpit> dpkg -l linux-image | grep ii > kernel.txt
<Frickelpit> da hast du dann eine schöne datei mit dem inhalt
<Frickelpit> aber passt schon
<Frickelpit> dachte, dass du evtl. einen kernel aus proposed hättest
<oioioi> ok
<oioioi> und das heißt dass es keine lösung dafür gibt?
<oioioi> oder was genau ist jetzt das ergo?
<LetoThe2nd> [achtung, wiederholung] oioioi: darf ich mal ganz doof fragen, ob du schon das offensichtliche gecheckt hast? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/automount
<Frickelpit> oioioi: schau mal im gconf-editor, ob bei nautilus auch der haken für automount gesetzt ist
<oioioi> wo genau in dem gconf-editor soll ich des anchschuaen können? in den nautiluseinstellungen ist eingelegter datenträger öffnen ein haken dran
<oioioi> aber ich hab kein startprogramm wie es im wikiartikel geschriben steht mit der vefehlszeile gnome-volume-manager
<oioioi> kann ich des einfach so erstellen mit der befehlszeile?
<oioioi> wenn ihc im terminal den befehl eingebe (mitcopy&paste) sagt er befehl nicht gefunden
<LetoThe2nd> hm, scheint auch nicht 100%ig aktuell zu sein, der artikel
<oioioi> wenn ich versuche es zu installieren: paket ... hat keine installationmskandidaten
<Rny0_> hat niemand ne idee wegen dem nm-applet?
<JSeann> wie kann ich mir alle dateien aus einem verzeichnis ausgeben lassen, die eine bestimmte zeichenkette enthalten?
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann: grep
<JSeann> LetoThe2nd, die zeichenkette soll in der datei sein und nicht im dateinamen
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann: grep
<LetoThe2nd> ,grep? JSeann 
<shetlandpony> Sorry LetoThe2nd, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber grep
<LetoThe2nd> schade, pony :-/
<JSeann> LetoThe2nd, grep, und egrep kenne ich
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann: offensichtlich nicht :P
<JSeann> aber ich muss das ja sicher irgendwie pipen
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann: beim besten willen nicht. es ist und bleibt wirklich grep, ohne tricks oder sonstwas.
<JSeann> LetoThe2nd, naja, wie kann ich mit einem mal, rekursiv alle dateien auch die sich in unterordnern befinden durchsuchen
<oioioi> vllt wenn du dir mit tree den kompletten baum in ner txt anlegen lässt und dann die txt durchsuchst?
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann: grep -r yourfunnyexpression .
<LetoThe2nd> oioioi: red ich mit ner wand, oder was?
<oioioi> y?
<JSeann> LetoThe2nd, ok, ich versuche es
<oioioi> ich hab doich geschirben dass ich den starteintrag mit dem gnome volunme manager nicht habe aber ansonsten alles os ist wie es da als vorrausetziung steht
<oioioi> und die installation des paketes nicht funktioniert
<LetoThe2nd> oioioi: meinte die grep-sache.
<oioioi> und die drei pakete die da angegeben sind in dem artikel wennw as nicht funktioniert zum neuinstallieren: Hal ist installiert und di ebeiden anderen kann ma nnicht installieren
<oioioi> ups
<oioioi> ich dachte da war an jseann wegen durchsuchen
<LetoThe2nd> oioioi: wegen dem volume manager schau ich auch gerade, bin aber noch nicht fündig.
<oioioi> ich auch nicht...
<LetoThe2nd> oioioi: auch wenns an den anderen ging, war der voschlag gelinde gesagt.... blödsinnig :P
<oioioi> und des mit grep hab ich noch nciht gerafft was du damit meintest
<oioioi> ok
<oioioi> ja ich hab kein plan was grep is, tree is der weg den ich nehmen würde wenn ich was such...aber wurst es wird OT
<LetoThe2nd> für alle mal zum lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/grep
<Rny0_> Jemand ne Idee warum ich die visuellen Effekte nicht aktivieren kann obwohl der nvidia Treiber läuft?
<Rny0_> Er sagt immer erst, dass er nach Treibern dafür sucht und findet dann keine und bricht ab...
<Frickelpit> Rny0_: schau halt mal, was compiz im terminal sagt
<Frickelpit> compiz --replace & disown tippen
<Rny0_> Launching fallback window manager
<Rny0_> achso und vorher "Detected GNOME failsafe session."
<Rny0_> vor ein paar Tagen liefen die Effekte auch noch ohne Probleme
<Rny0_> brb
<oioioi> mal ne ganz blöde frage aber ich habs nicht so mim irc: wie kann ich denn jetzt noch in den offtopicchannel paralell gehen? hab keinen client bin nur via freenode hier
<ppq> oioioi: /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ppq> oioioi: und du hast einen client, nämlich den java webclient, der auf der freenodeseite verlinkt ist
<oioioi> ja ich meine ich habe keine nichtwebbasiertenclient
<oioioi> merci
<ppq> oioioi: wenn du einen vernünftigen client suchst, probier mal xchat oder konversation
<oioioi> ich könnte auch den acc fest registrieren und es mit pidgin machen...oder?
<ppq> oioioi: ja, aber pidgin und irc ist unschön
<Fuchs> ,irc? oioioi 
<jokrebel> …und fest Registrieren dafür nicht nötig.
<shetlandpony> oioioi, IRC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<JSeann> LetoThe2nd, wollte mir alle dateien anzeigen lassen, die den port 8095 enthalten: grep -n -H -r -e 8095
<JSeann> LetoThe2nd, irgendwie macht er ewig rum, obwohl ich zum testen schon direkt in ein verzeichnis gegangen bin, wo definitiv 2 file mit dieser portnummer vorhanden sind
<Cdh> tag
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann: und an welcher stelle sagst du ihm, wo er suchen soll?
<JSeann> LetoThe2nd, reicht es nicht, wenn  ich schon in dem verzeichnis bin?
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann: [ ] du hast grep verstanden
<Cdh> ich probiere grade die ubuntu alpha in einer vm aus und ich frage mich, wie man mit pulseaudio den sound auf einem anderen pulseaudioserver im netzwerk wiedergibt
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann: lies doch nochmal, was ich oben geschrieben habe.
<Cdh> im ubuntuwiki artikel steht ja, dass man padevchooser nicht mehr verwenden sollte
<TheInfinity> ,bot? oioioi
<shetlandpony> oioioi: ich bin ein bot ;p
<jokrebel> Wenn man einen Rechner mit 2 Kernen hat und da dann eine Virtuelle Maschine laufen lässt, ist es da dann normal dass nur eine CPU benutzt und erkannt wird? 
<JSeann> LetoThe2nd, hab doch -r genommen
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann: und an welcher stelle sagst du ihm, wo er suchen soll?
<oioioi> shetlandpony:ja weil alles was ich voin dir gelesen habe imme rnur erklärungen sind und alle immer grammatikalisch udn rechtschreiberisch l
<LetoThe2nd> (achtung, wiederholung)
<oioioi> korrekt
<ppq> jokrebel: in aktuellen virtualbox versionen kann man das einstellen
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann: grep -r yourfunnyexpression . <-- das schrieb ich.
<ppq> jokrebel: aber standardmäßig wird nur ein kern der vbox zugeteilt, ja
<JSeann> LetoThe2nd, genau, das steht aber nirgends was von einem pfad
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann: falsch. nächster versuch.
<jokrebel> ppq: Ne - ist leider Microsoft Virtual PC - da ist die Linux-Unterstützung gar nicht auswählbar und läuft alles seeehr unbefriedigend.
<JSeann> LetoThe2nd, yourfunnyexpression ist ja lediglich mein suchzeichenkette, und -r gibt lediglich an, das rekursiv durch ein ordner gegangen werden soll
<ppq> jokrebel: achso, naja, nutz einfach virtualbox, das gibts auch für windows :) und ist das nicht etwas ot?
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann: *scheunentormodus: "grep -r yourfunnyexpression ." <-- das schrieb ich. *ende scheunentormodus"
<JSeann> LetoThe2nd, der punkt ist mir entfallen
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann: ach nee...
<jokrebel> ppq: Da kann und darf ich leider nur dies vorinstallierte nutzen. Und ist die Installtion auf einem Virtual-PC tatsächlich OT, wenn sie Probleme macht?
<Cdh> also mir ist jetzt nicht klar, wie pulseaudio übers netzwerk funktionieren soll
<Cdh> sollte der pulseaudio server automatisch bei den audioeinstellungen als Ausgabegerät auftauchen?
<Cdh> weil pabrowse zeigt mir zwar den server an, aber ich habe keine ahnung, wie ich den audiostream jetzt da drauf bringe
<gaertner> Halölo
<gaertner> ihallo
<gaertner> hallo
<gaertner> ich suche ein twitter client
<n0mad> hotot ist sehr zu empfehlen
<bekks> aptitude search twitter
<TheInfinity> gaertner: tweetdeck wenn du nix gegen adobe air hast :)
<gaertner> iiich habe mir mal Qwit angeguckt der erste war gut kriege haber keine verbindung zu stande
<bekks> ,hcl? digitaloktay 
<shetlandpony> digitaloktay: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<digitaloktay> optimal longer
<drakooner> Guten Abend … weiß einer der verehrten Anwesenden ob man auch den Aufgabenkalender von Evolution (über evolution publizieren kann? Wenn ich tasks.ics mittels symbolischem Link zu "exportieren" bekommen ich in der Anwendung, mit der ich zugreifen will "Schreibfehler" – Also Bearbeitungsfehler :)
<drakooner> … da fehlt noch ein "versuche" zwischen "exportieren" und bekommen …
<Kebap_23> Hallo, ich habe mir gerade eine neue Partition erstellt und jetzt eingebunden. Aber sie gehört root/root und ich kann da nichts schreiben. Wie beeinflusse ich, wem eine neu eingehängte Partition gehört?
<bekks> ,fstab? Kebap_23 
<shetlandpony> Kebap_23, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Kebap_23> danke bekks, werds mir ansehen
<Kebap_23> habs gelöst mit: chown ich:ich /media/einhangpunkt
<jokrebel> Gibts in den Redos einen "Wohnungs-Design-Plan-Helfer" (oder wie immer man sowas bezeichnen sollte)?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: keine ahnung, aber der auf der homepage von autodesk ist recht benutzbar für grundlegende ansprüche.
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sweet_Home_3D
<jokrebel> Muss nichts besonderes sein. Wo man halt Grundriß und Möbel verwalten/verschieben kann.
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: ansonsten wenn ein echtes cad sein darf, ist qcad sehr einsteigerfreundlich.
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, sweethome3d wäre sowas.
<jokrebel> Ah - THX! das Sweet-Home hatte ich auch ergooglet, komischerweise aber den naheliegenden Wikiartikel nicht gefunden.
<jokrebel> hm, ist aber doch nicht aus den Quellen. Ist da dann Java- oder Binär- zu bevorzugen. Und vorallem, kann mir das meinen Rechner schrotten/kompromitieren. (Wär bei dem hier nicht so doll, dann müßt ich mir nen anderen zum testen suchen.
<bekks> jokrebel: Kannst es ja als User in deinem Home ausprobieren, als Java Version zB.
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, ich hab's in Maverick in den Quellen.
<jokrebel> bekks: ich kenn Java nur von "im Browser" (die Kaffetasse, die stimmt - bis das da ist kann man Kaffeekochen gehn <gdr>). 
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, kann man nicht vergleichen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit das du keinen Unterschied zwischen java und Nativ merkst, ist sehr groß.
<bekks> LOL
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: aha. Dann such ich mir mal nen Maverickrechner und schau. Der "Produktive" hier hat LTS
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: tatsächlich - Scheint über die Paketverwaltung instalierbar :-) …obwohl im Wiki nicht erwähnt (ja ich weiß "selber reinschreiben", aber da fehlt mir momentan die Zeit für)
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, hast aber recht, ist erst ab Maverick drin.
<russell1> hallo, ich habe meine externe 1TB  festplatte mit luks verschlüsselt und dann mit ext4 formatiert, jetzt zeigt nautilus aber nur noch 870,1 GB an, was doch ein bisschen weniger ist... woran kann das liegen?
<LetoThe2nd> das übliche. GiB vs. GB.
<russell1> hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber das sind trotzdem nur 930 GiB...
<bekks> Und dazu kommen noch die 5% root reserve.
<LupusE> und overhead vom contaiiner (auch was sagen will)
<LupusE> hi.
<russell1> hmm ok, danke
<LetoThe2nd> LupusE: naja, das sollten eigentlich ja nur paarnfuchzig kb sein.
<LupusE> was bei einem 8mb kluster auch noch 8mb ausmacht ... *rachne*
<LupusE> cluster
<LetoThe2nd> LupusE: "gefühlte" paarnfuffzich kB ;-)
<kultviech> funktioniert die hd-video beschleunigung mit intel-grafikkarten?
<LupusE> kann man rennen fahren mit einem audi?
<kultviech> LupusE: kann man?
<LupusE> kultviech: wenn du es nicht verstehen willst, dann steht es dir frei in der HCL nachzuschauen welche unterschiedlichen leistungen unterschiedliche karten bereit stellen.
<LupusE> ,hcl? kultviech 
<shetlandpony> kultviech: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<kultviech> ist ja nicht nur ein hardware-problem. vdpqu + hdtv mit meiner nvidia einzurichten war auch noch ein ziemliches gepfrimmel bis es rund gelaufen ist
<jokrebel> Scheint ganz nett zu sein. Dass mein Rechner damit etwas sehr lahm ist, da kann ja das Program nicht für. Danke nochmal.
<kultviech> und ich überleg n notebook mit intel gma zu kaufen und hdtv sollte schon laufen
<LupusE> okay, nochmal: konkrete daten koennen eher konkrete antworten ergeben. alternativ schaust du auf der webseite des treibers nach den moellen und den moeglichkeiten, die unterstuetzt werden.
<dreamon> Hallo Fuchs, Ich hätte für dich ein -> sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh gemacht. Als mal wieder bei keyboard eingabe X neugestartet wurde.. ohne mein zutun
<Fuss-im-Ohr> kann mir jemand sagen was in /proc "drinnen" ist?   es ist bei mir >1GB groß und das system jammert schon das der speicher knapp wird
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nicht das da was voll läuft
<Fuss-im-Ohr> die dateien sind dort durchnummeriert und in jedem ordner ist irgendwie das selbe
<LetoThe2nd> Fuss-im-Ohr: das ist rein virtuell, das belegt keinen platz. kannst du ignorieren.
<dreamon> kann man bei Ubuntu eine Tastatur einblenden lassen, wenn man z.B. kein Tastatur angeschlossen hat. ?
<LupusE> proc ist ein voirtuelles filesystem. hier werden die sytemstati ausgegeben, alles was u spaqeter ueber diene klickibuni oberflaeche angezwet bekommst.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> LetoThe2nd: ok
<dadrc> dreamon: onboard
<LetoThe2nd> Fuss-im-Ohr: deingoogle-buzzword für mehr infos wäre "procfs" ;-)
<dreamon> dadrc, danke. bin neugierig
<LupusE> Fuss-im-Ohr: komm ja nicht auf die idee dort etwas zu loeschen. das haben shcon andere bereut.
<dadrc> kannste dir halt als launcher irgendwo hinpacken, falls du den verdacht hast, es öfter zu brauchen
<LetoThe2nd> LupusE: bei /proc zum glück nur bis zum reboot (ausser man beweist besonderes geschick) ;P
<LupusE> dreamon: dein google stichwort ist wahrscheinlich 'accessibility' 
<LupusE> so, feiern, weg.
<NTQ> Hallo
<NTQ> Ich hab grad diesen Artikel hier gelesen: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=1 und mich gewundert, warum da schon von kernel 2.6.37 und 38 die Rede ist, wenn bei mir gerade mal 2.6.32 installiert ist?
<NTQ> muss ich mir diesen kernel von hand selbst installieren?
<ppq> NTQ: nein
<ppq> NTQ: müssen tust du das nicht :)
<ppq> NTQ: in ubuntu 10.04 ist 2.6.32 nunmal kernel der wahl. das wird sich auch nicht ändern
<NTQ> ah, ok. verstehe
<NTQ> und in 10.10 läuft grad 2.6.37?
<ppq> NTQ: updaten sollte man nicht, da der 32er kernel weiter gepflegt wird.
<ppq> ja
<hellojones> hi ich hab 2 wd20ears als 4kb blockgröße, ich möchte die in einem raid1 mit mdadm betreiben, kann ich die einfach mit ext4 formatieren und dann zusammenfassen oder muss ich da was beachten?
<bekks> NTQ: Nein.
<bekks> Hmm?
<ppq> NTQ: nein, halt, 2.6.37 kommt in 11.04
<bekks> 2.6.37 ist vorgestern erst rausgekommen :P
<NTQ> ah, ok. ohje. das mit den ganzen kernel-nummern ist aber auch verwirrend
<NTQ> nagut, dann weiß ich bescheid :)
<NTQ> danke euch
<ppq> NTQ: mach dir keine gedanken drüber, wenn alles läuft
<NTQ> jo, ruckeln tuts trotzdem. liegt aber wohl eher daran, dass die nvidia-treiber bei mir net so toll laufen, weil ich ne quadro-karte drin hab
<NTQ> aber die firefox-scroll-ruckel-probleme haben ja scheinbar mehrerer
<NTQ> 3d-spiele hingegen laufen wunderbar
<ppq> hellojones: bei diesen platten speziell musst du beachten, dass die erste partition bei 64 statt bei 63, wie es standard ist, anfangen sollte. genaueres: google nach "wd20ears ubuntu"
<ppq> hellojones: und zum thema raid solltest du doku lesen, bspw. das ubuntuusers wiki
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: wir sollten mal so elisa-mässige bots konstruieren, für themen wie raid, backup und verschlüsselung.
<ppq> ack :)
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: wär angesichts der ewigen wiederholungsdiskussionen sicher hilfreich.
<NTQ> die seltenen male, die ich hier im irc war, kam das thema raid eigentlich immer auf
 * jokrebel weiß immer noch nicht warum man das brauchten sollten
<NTQ> raid?
<bekks> NTQ: Ist dir klar, dass das Scrollen in Firefox nichts mit 3D zu tun hat? :P
<NTQ> ja
<bekks> Gut. Wollte da nur sichergehen :)
<Fuchs> dreamon: nur weil ich "hier" bin, bin ich noch lange nicht online, sondern nur mein Bouncer. Ich schaue es mir morgen an, pack es bitte ins Forum. Und bitte keine ungefragten Queries. Besten Dank :) 
<dreamon> Fuchs, wollte kein Query anfangen, sondern nur nur das es nicht rausscrollt.
<Fuchs> komisch, kam als query an. Egal, pack es bitte ins Forum, UMTS auf der Strecke hier ist wackelig wie sau
<Fuchs> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de     X11 Grafik, Tastatur und Maus
<Fuchs> Problembeschrieb und nvidia bug report angehaengt, danke
<NTQ> hat einer von euch zufällig auch ne nvidia quadro nvs140m oder ähnliches und probleme bei compiz, weil die grafikkarte sich zu langsam hochtaktet und es dann in der ersten sekunde ruckelt?
<Fuchs> ja, nein. 
<bekks> ja, nein.
<bekks> ;)
<Guschtel> nein
<Fuchs> nvidia-settings -a [gpu:0]/GPUPowerMizerMode=1
<Fuchs> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Gentoo_on_a_ThinkPad_T410#Graphics:_NVIDIA_Quadro_NVS_3100M_.28GT218.29   << 
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/32kgrde | Installing Gentoo on a ThinkPad T410 - ThinkWiki
<Fuchs> (gilt auch fuer die nvs140m, im Original habe ich es sogar fuer die geschrieben)
<eaudecologne> hi. kann mir jemand sagen wie ich sehen kann was für ereignisse welche taste erzeugt? wollte die sondertasten meines notebooks konfigurieren
<Fuchs> xev / acpi_listen
<eaudecologne> danke
<NTQ> ähm, oha, ok. mal schauen
<eaudecologne> wie funktioniert acpi_listen? konnte keinen wiki eintrag finden
<Fuchs> eaudecologne: ausfuehren. Wirft alle ACPI Ereignisse nacht stdout
<eaudecologne> manche tasten erzeugen gar nichts
<eaudecologne> gibt es dafür einen anderen ansatz?
<Fuchs> wenn Du glueck hast gibt es einen Treiber (Kernelmodul) fuer Dein Modell, der muesste aber eigentlich schon dabei sein
<Fuchs> da Du uns leider bislang weder Hersteller noch Modell genannt hast, muss ich raten
<eaudecologne> vgn tx2hp von vaio. habe leider keine aktuellen threads zu dem thema ergooglen können
<Fuchs> vaio? Sony? 
<eaudecologne> genau
<Fuchs> wenn ja: gibt ein Kernelmodul, aber das hast Du schon. Das duerfte dann wohl Pech sein
<eaudecologne> in wiefern habe ich das schon?
<eaudecologne> also ein standardmodul was mehrere vaios abdeckt?
<Fuchs> ja, und das ist im Lieferumfang von Ubuntu
<fellbuendel> eventuell nachgucken, obs auch geladen wird
<hellojones> hi, ich suche ein programm mit dem ich einen groben anhaltspunkt ermitteln kann, welche übertragungsraten mit meinem raid1 möglich sind, was bietet sich da an?
<sdx23> shell dd? hellojones 
<Minipluto> hellojones: bonnie++
<hellojones> welche werte nimmt man für bonnie++ am besten?
<bekks> Am besten testest Du verschiedene Werte durch.
<hellojones> File size should be double RAM for good results, RAM is 2012M. sagt er, aber ich hab doch auch kleinere dateien
<eaudecologne> gibt es eine möglichkeit das tippen auf das mousepad(sprich ein linksklick) auszuschalten wärend man auf der tastatur tippt?
<ppq> eaudecologne: ja
<ppq> ,touchpad? eaudecologne
<shetlandpony> eaudecologne, Touchpad ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad - Weitere Infos im query ...
<eaudecologne> genau touchpad
<eaudecologne> dankeschöm
<eaudecologne> dankeschön*
<ppq> eaudecologne: das war nur der befehl für den bot
 * Minipluto empfiehlt syndaemon -i2 -d -t -k 
<hellojones> http://pastebin.com/DTBN627P das sind jetzt wohl die ergebnisse nur erkennen kann ich nichts
<Minipluto> hellojones: so erkennt man da auch nichts… entweder musst du das Terminal breit ziehen oder du gibts es direkt in einer Datei aus, z.B. „bonnie > ~/Desktop/text.txt“
<ppq> oder 'bonnie | pastebinit'
<ppq> </senf>
<hellojones> ppq klasse!! das ding ist ja klasse sowas brauch ich schon ewig
<hellojones> also das umleiten in eine datei führt zum selben ergebnis
<Eps> hallo. ich möchte ubuntu auf einer ssd installieren. kann mir jemand sagen, welche dateisysteme dafür geeignet sind? (wegen trim und so)
<simon_ftw> hallo, wenn ich tor bei mir installiere und nutze, laufe ich dann gefahr ein exit-node zu sein?
<Cyber1005> huhu kann mir einer mal helfen bei meinem netzwerk problem? das spukt ethtool dann aus hier http://paste.pocoo.org/show/316814/
<dadrc> simon_ftw: gehört nicht so richtig hierher, aber soweit ich weiß, werden nur Server als Exit-Nodes benutzt.
<simon_ftw> d.h. wenn ich das tor-paket aus den ubuntu-quellen installiere habe ich sozusagen nur eine client-version, keinen tor-server?
<Cyber1005> kann das sein das meine netzwerkkarte defekt ist?
<Eps> was sagt denn ifconfig?
<LetoThe2nd> simon_ftw: geh am besten mal auf die seite vom tor project und lies dich ein bisschen ein. da wird sowas ziemlich genau erläutert, und diskutiert bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<simon_ftw> @cyber1005 kommt das auch wenn du ethtool mit sudo ausführst?
<Taunix> Eps, eigentlich soll da btrfs für ssd sein, aber es tut auch nicht weh ext4 zu nehmen, dann gibts keine komischen überraschungen
<simon_ftw> wieso ist das offtopic? das ist ein ganz normales ubuntu-paket
<LetoThe2nd> simon_ftw: hier befassen wir uns wenn dann damit, wie man tor installiert :P
<Cyber1005> simon_ftw, danke hatte das sudo vergessen
<jokrebel> ach
<dadrc> simon_ftw: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tor - das sollte deine Fragen beantworten
<LetoThe2nd> simon_ftw: ich meinte auch eher so den punkt auf der homepage "was muss ich tun, damit tor wirklich funktioniert." - und der ist hier zimelich ot.
<Eps> ok, danke. dann probiere ich mal btrfs aus
<dadrc> Eps: Nach meinem Stand ist btrfs noch nicht als System-FS geeignet - siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Konvertierung_nach_Btrfs
<MrCatEye> hallo
<MrCatEye> guten Abendd
<dadrc> uhu
<LetoThe2nd> IMHO spricht wenig gegen btrfs, wenn man sich an die üblichen vorsichtsmassregeln hält und darüber hinaus sich im klaren drüber ist, dass es bei problemen wenig hilfe gibt.
<LetoThe2nd> das heisst vor allem: backups, backups, backups, und immer gut behandeln :-)
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd: geht das denn mittlerweile mit Grub?
<Eps> laut der seite auf dem link darf /boot kein btrfs sein
<omani> sobald ich eine weile gespielt habe, bekomme ich ein freeze und ich muss hard reseten. hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen machen müssen? ati x300. xorg-ati-driver installed, keine einzige zeile des problems steht in den logs.
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: bin mir nicht sicher, glaub nicht. dann halt ne kleine ext2 als /boot. sollte nicht soooo das problem sein.
<Eps> hm. ich denke, ich werds mal riskieren. zur not installier ich dann noch mal neu
<omani> perfect 10 (x86)
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd: nö, kein Problem, aber sollte man halt beachten :)
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: von jemandem, der selbst entschliesst btrfs zu nehmen erwarte ich solche kleinigkeiten als selsbtverfreilich gegebene eigengeistesleistung. :-)
<Eps> und auf der ssd sollte ja die swappartition möglichst nicht sein. kann man die ruhig komplett weglassen? ram habe ich eigentlich genug
<LetoThe2nd> Eps: was soll man jetzt da antworten ohne nutzungsprofil? denk doch mal nach...
<dadrc> Dann kannst du kein Suspend to Disk mehr machen, aber ansonsten ist das bei genug RAM zumindest technisch kein Problem
<Eps> ok
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd: Ohne irgendwen beleidigen zu wollen, aber dein Vertrauen in die Menschheit will ich haben *g*
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: das hat nichts mit vertrauen zu tun, weil bei solchen leuten kann man nachher auch sagen: whatever, dein problem. die muss man nicht so newbie.mäsiig anfassen.
<Taunix> äh, heutigen ssd macht aber auch eine "normal-benutzung" nichtmer so viel aus, die regeln das doch als selber oder so?
<jokrebel> Taunix: wie meinen?
<Eps> soweit ich weiß, sollte das dateisystem u.a. die TRIM funktion unterstützen
 * LetoThe2nd hat ne idee.wir schlagen einfach allen coolen ssd-fragern in zukunft einfach vor, ihr swap in ein file im tmpfs zu legen.
<Taunix> also wenn man ext4 oder so nehmen würde
<LetoThe2nd> (so als newbie-elchtest)
<Eps> xD
<jokrebel> Taunix: schreib deinen vorletzten Satz noch mal in verständlich - oder hat wer kappiert und kann übersetzen?
<Eps> swap-datei in ramdisk vorschlagen
<Eps> ups, falscher post übersetzt ^^
 * Taunix meant; einer heutigen ssd würde es nichtmehr so viel ausmachen mit ext4 und swap betrieben zu werden
<LetoThe2nd> Taunix: steht zu vermuten, dass die effekte eher gering sind das stimmt.
<hellojones> ha! bon_csv2html war die lösung, jetzt hab ich eine htm datei, mit den werten da kann ich aber immer noch nichts anfangen, wie kann ich die htm datei zugänglich machen?
<Taunix> und es wird ja kaum noch geswapt, bei den heutigen ram, jedenfals wird bei mir kaum die swap genutzt, obwohl ich nur 1gb ram hab. ich mach aber auch relativ wenig
<schweegi> wieso kann ich das plymouth-theme nicht ändern, obwohl ein anderes plymouth-theme ausgewählt wurde mit dem plymouth-manager?
<NTQ> also ich bin mit meinen 4 GB RAM im Laptop oft an meinen Grenzen. Gerade sind auch wieder 3,3 GB belegt von programmen
<dauerflucher> NTQ: jetzt bin ich neugierig wie du das hinbekommst
<bekks> Beweise.
<NTQ> hm... moment
<bekks> Nopaste die Ausgabe von "free -m".
<dauerflucher> bekks: wärst das jetzt nicht du, würde ich 'nen 10er auf cache und buffer wetten
<NTQ> bekks: dauerflucher: http://nopaste.info/bcfc3df525.html
<LetoThe2nd> findet sich ja keiner, der die wette halten würde.. zu recht.
<NTQ> warum wollt ihr sowas bewiesen haben?
<bekks> MEIN Zehner! :D
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: weils einfach nicht stimmt.
<dauerflucher> verdammt…
<bekks> :D
<dauerflucher> ich geb 'n bier dafür aus
<bekks> Mal wieder so ein "Mein RAM ist voll"-Kandidat, der 3.3G von 3.8G in buffers hat. :)
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: fühl dich genewbie'ed und in die lange reihe derer gestellt, die nicht mal ihre eigene auslastung richtig lesen können :P
<bekks> dauerflucher: Merci.
<NTQ> hm.... ok. dann erklärt mir's wenigstens, warum mir die systemüberwachung dann sowas sagt
<Taunix> hihi
<bekks> NTQ: Habe ich gerade.
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: siehe bekks. denk mal drüber nach, was ein cache ist.
<NTQ> ich weiß, was ein cache ist
 * jokrebel weiß wie sich 4GB RAM anfühlen
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: offensichtlich nicht. ;-)
<bekks> NTQ: Siehe LetoThe2nd ;)
<NTQ> aber hier in dem graphen wird ja immer nur getrennt zwischen programm-speicher und festplatten-cache
<Taunix> kommt davon wenn der rechner nie richtig ausgemacht wird, also nur in den suspend?
<NTQ> ja
<NTQ> ist ja auch nervig, wenn ich dauert meine ganzen sachen wieder neu aufmachen muss
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: graphen interessieren hier niemanden, und dein free sagt ganz klar dass ~500M belegt sind, der rest sind... caches.
<jokrebel> +nicht
<jokrebel> .oO( Übernächtig - muss dringend ins Bett )
<NTQ> das heißt ich könnte jetzt munter ein programm coden, dass mir noch 3,5 GB speicher alloziiert bis ich an der eigentlich grenze bin?
<bekks> Noch fieser wird es, wenn man sich head -n 11 /proc/meminfo anschaut.
<bekks> NTQ: Ja.
<NTQ> interessant
<NTQ> das ist aber irreführend
<bekks> Für uns nicht :
<bekks> :)
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: fühl dich genewbie'ed und in die lange reihe derer gestellt, die nicht mal ihre eigene auslastung richtig lesen können :P
<NTQ> ach... ihr kennt euch ja auch besser aus, ihr ^^
<LetoThe2nd> so ist das leben.
<NTQ> jaja, is ja gut
<apollo13> hmm aber imo hat er dennoch wenig cached :þ
<NTQ> aber dann hab ich weitere fragen
<bekks> Und Du hast ja auch noch 3.3G Swap zum Verbraten. Macht also ... 6.6G.
<apollo13> 4 gig ram und swap? oO
<PampersBomba> moin moin, hab hiern acer laptop, welches ein ALPS Touchpad hat, dieses sollte normalerweise ja mit Synaptics laufen. Meins wird aber nur als PS/2 maus erkannt, ergo laeuft der synaptics nicht. Der Bug ist "schon ewig bekannt", und irgendwann ins nichts gelaufen, glaub ich, oder gibts da was was ich übersehen habE?
<PampersBomba> hey bekks 
<bekks> apollo13: Klar.
<bekks> PampersBomba: Moinsen
<NTQ> naja, bei 500 GB hab ich mir noch ne swap gegönnt ^^
<schweegi> wie kann ich den gdebi zur Paketinstallation statt des software-centers wieder standardmäßig nutzen? habe ihn bereits installiert
<apollo13> bekks: kA, seh den sinn davon aufm desktop nicht
<bekks> apollo13: Ich schon. Suspend2Disk.
<jokrebel> gn8
<apollo13> bekks: dafür ist sein swap imo zu klein
<bekks> apollo13: Wieso? Die Buffers werden ja nicht in den Suspend2Disk geschrieben.
<NTQ> suspend2disk mach ich net. das dauert ewig.
<bekks> Und die 500M passen da locker in seine 3.3G freien Swap.
<apollo13> bekks: agreed, aber das soll auch funktionieren wenn er weniger buffer hat…
<bekks> apollo13: Ja, tut es auch.
<apollo13> ja aktuell
<NTQ> was sagen mir denn die speichernutzungsangaben in der prozessliste der systemüberwachung?
<apollo13> oder verpass ich da grad was ;=
<bekks> Angesichts der heutigen €/GB Preise machen 4GB ca... 60 Cent aus.
<apollo13> bekks: hmm da kann ich auf meiner platte wohl nicht mithalten mit 60 Cent
<bekks> NTQ: "man ps" lesen. :)
<NTQ> ja, wenn ich immer nur wüsste, wie die executables hießen ^^
<bekks> NTQ: "man ps". :)
<NTQ> ja, bin ja schon dabei
<NTQ> hm... wieso zeigt mit htop 24 firefox-prozesse an. hat da jeder tab nen eigenen?
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: mal wieder was zum nachdenken: "threads"
<bekks> Kommt auf deine Firefoxversion an.
<bekks> Uh, threads vs. processes. :)
<apollo13> echt? verwendet der 4rer nun einzelne prozesse?
<ppq> NTQ: htop zeigt einzelne threads, ja
<NTQ> ah, das erklärts
<NTQ> ich bin ja auch kein ganz dummer
<LetoThe2nd> *pfeif*
<NTQ> sonst würde ich nicht gerade an meiner bachelor-arbeit sitzen in informatik
<bekks> *riech*
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: vorne, nicht hinten.
<NTQ> aber zu lernen gibts immer genug :D
<bekks> Na, Eigenlob stinkt immer. :P
<LetoThe2nd> aso.
<NTQ> hey, jetzt dreht mir nicht die wörter im chat rum ^^
<NTQ> gemeinheit, hier :P
<apollo13> manno kennt sich wer mit upstart aus oder gibt es irgendwo ne sinnvolle doku dazu?
<schweegi> ist das nicht OT?^^
<NTQ> das ist kein OT. ich lern grad htop, ps und caches
<NTQ> und warum das überall anders angezeigt wird
<apollo13> hmm wie sag ich upstart er soll nen dienst nicht starten?
<bekks> NTQ: NA dann drück mal "H" in htop.
<bekks> Aber setz Dich vorher. :P
<NTQ> haha ;)
<NTQ> ich weiß wie man das bedient
<bekks> Offensichtlich auch nicht. :P
<NTQ> nur das mit den einzelnen threads ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen
<Eps> ups
<Eps> fc
<NTQ> haha. hab grad gesehen, dass mein streamripper noch läuft, nachdem rhythmbox mal wieder abgestürzt war. 
<NTQ> sind 500 tasks viel?
<Eps> tasks ja, threads nicht unbedingt
<schweegi> NTQ, funktioniert bei dir das radio plugin für streamripper noch? :o ich kann es installieren, es taucht jedoch nicht in rhythmbox auf
<bekks> ps aux | wc -l
<NTQ> bei mir geht's mal
<LetoThe2nd> naja, zeit fürs bett.
<NTQ> bekks: 234
<bekks> Das ist vollkommen normal.
<NTQ> aux sind alle programme, die unter meinen rechten laufen bzw von mir gestartet wurden, oder?
<bekks> steht in "man ps".
<NTQ> kann man bei htop statt %MEM auch die genauer bytes anzeigen lassen?
<NTQ> oder bei top
<bekks> man top und man htop verraten es Dir.
<NTQ> anscheinend nicht
<NTQ> hm... wechseln wir mal das thema. woran kann es liegen, dass nautilus so langsam ist beim auflisten eines verzeichnisses von gerade mal 400 dateien. und das, obwohl ich sogar alle vorschau-krams ausgeschaltet habe?
<b34bb1> moin
<NTQ> moin
<NTQ> eigentlich bin ich ja beruhigt, dass die speichernutzungsangaben falsch waren. :)
<NTQ> bzw. sich anders darstellen als gedacht
<Ashkaar> hi, kennt sich jemand mit NAS von synology aus? ich bräuchte hilfe beim reparieren des webservers
<bekks> Ist da Ubuntu drauf?
<Ashkaar> nein :(
<Ashkaar> ich dachte ich probiers mal hier
<bekks> Dann hat sich die Frage in diesem Channel ja erledigt ;)
<bekks> ,ot? Ashkaar 
<shetlandpony> Ashkaar: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<rumpe1> Nääächster
<fabian_> n' abend
<fabian_> hat jemand eine idee, wie man einen einzelnen benutzer unter ubuntu merklich verlangsamen kann??
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-08
<b34bb1> ???
<b34bb1> inwiefern?
<fabian_> der pc soll auf auf eingaben langsamer reagieren, nicht so schnell surfen können etc, 
<fabian_> es soll allerdings nur für den einen benutzer sein
<b34bb1> willst du einen mitbenutzer ärgern?
<dAnjou> schmeiß ne forkbomb an :D
<fabian_> ich will, dass mein vater wieder seinen (windows) pc nutzt anstatt mit meinem laptop zu surfen ...
<apollo13> lol
<apollo13> dann sags ihm
<apollo13> alles andere ist kindergarten
<dAnjou> fabian_: dann könntest du ernsthaft ne langsame forkbomb in seinen autostart packen
<apollo13> dAnjou: …
<dAnjou> ja, ich stimme dir zu
<dAnjou> es IST kindergarten
<dAnjou> und gesund ist es bestimmt auch nich
<fabian_> ja, sry, dass ich euch damit belästige ;) 
<b34bb1> warum machst du den anderen rechner nicht auch auf ubuntu, vllt läuft er dann schneller?
<dAnjou> lauf forrest, lauf
<dAnjou> mein name ist forrest, forrest gump! ich bin eine schnelle linux distro!
<fabian_> bestimmt läuft er dann schneller, allerdings laufen einige der windowsprogramme darauf nicht unter wine -.-
<b34bb1> welche zb?
<b34bb1> es gibt ja auch ersatzprogramme
<NTQ> bestimmt iTunes
<b34bb1> -.-
<b34bb1> rythmbox/amarok
<b34bb1> und photoshoü läuft auch
<b34bb1> *photoshop
<Eldomar> ich habe das problem, das iTunes nicht läuft. und ich will nicht nur musik synchronisieren
<b34bb1> was noch?
<Eldomar> gibts das was?
<apollo13> banshee?
<mythos> ich hab denn sinn von itunes noch nie verstanden
<NTQ> rythmbox geht aber doch gar net mehr als ersatz von iTunes seit dem iPod Touch kram dingens da
<Eldomar> banshee? ok, mal testen
<b34bb1> nicht?
<dAnjou> itunes is der letzte rotz, was bedienung angeht
<Eldomar> ich habe ein iPad und will meine notizen und kalender und so synchronisieren
<b34bb1> NQT: ich hab keinen ipod, aber warum wirds nichtmehr unterstützt?
<b34bb1> rein interessemäßig
<NTQ> b34bb1: weil das irgendwie nicht mehr als normales massenspeichermedium erkannt wird und so. deshalb hab ich bei meiner ex wieder windows drauf machen müssen. nur wegen dem blöden iTunes.
<b34bb1> shit
<russell1> Eldomar: http://everydaylht.com/2010/04/10/why-iphoneipod-touch-owners-should-use-linux/
<apollo13> Eldomar: kauf dir nen mac
<NTQ> vielleicht gibts mittlerweile ein paar neue sachen. k.a. hab auch nix von apple
<NTQ> will auch nix von apple ^^
<b34bb1> :)
<NTQ> ich glaub ich will jetzt schlafen. :) gn8 allerseits
<ppq> gn8 NTQ :)
<b34bb1> n(
<b34bb1> n8
<b34bb1> -.-
<Eldomar> oh, iTunes läuft unter wine? dann ist das problem ja gelöst http://www.tipps-tricks-kniffe.de/itunes-linux-so-lauft-apple-itunes-auch-auf-linux/
<shetlandpony> Eldomar's url: http://tinyurl.com/32p8d3a | iTunes Linux: So läuft Apple iTunes auch auf Linux | Tipps, Tricks   Kniffe
<Eldomar> ^^
<hellojones_> hi ich habe viele daten in /media/daten2/daten und würde diese gerne in /media/daten2 haben, wie mache ich das?
<b34bb1> daten markieren, strg+x, einen ordner aufwärts, srtg+v
<hellojones_> hab nur terminal zugriff
<b34bb1> y?
<k1l_> dann ist mv dein freund
<hellojones_> weil es mein headless server ist
<hellojones_> ja, aber wie krieg ich nur den inhalt und nicht den ordner selber verschoben? letztes mal hab ich cp -R verwedet und jetzt hab ich nen neuen daten ordner
<b34bb1> übers terminal müsstest du dann vllt jeden ordner einzeln kopieren
<hellojones_> jo, das wollt ich eben vermeiden
<b34bb1> ja kannst du nicht den zweiten ordner einfach eins nach oben verschieben und umbenennen?
<Protector1981> sagt mal, bei Maverick gibts doch die Sitzungsanzeige. Kann man des so einstellen, dass es Pidgin startet, wenn man den Status wählt? normalerweise is des ja ausgegraut
<hellojones_> /media/daten is nur der mountpoint ich hab quasi die daten von einer festplatte auf eine andere kopiert
<n0mad> mv /media/daten2/daten/* /media/daten2
<hellojones_> danke n0mad
<hellojones_> das ist ja praktisch
<hellojones_> sieht gut aus :-D der Umzug hat geklappt
<b34bb1> blubb
<wo7ke> hi, noch jemand wach hier ^^
<b34bb1> jup
<wo7ke> cool
<b34bb1> -.-
<wo7ke> ähm kennst du dich mit login shells aus?
<b34bb1> was ist denn dein problem?
<wo7ke> das ding ist, ich hab n terminal (stjerm) und würde gerne bei dem start dvtm starten
<b34bb1> dazu kann ich nix sagen, mir sagt nur terminal was
<b34bb1> sry
<wo7ke> also keine bash peilung?
<b34bb1> nur minimal, aber die begriffe sagen mir nichts
<b34bb1> dvtm und stjerm
<b34bb1> da sagt mein hirn: ?????
<wo7ke> eigentlich sind die programme total egal
<b34bb1> ok
<b34bb1> also was willst du haben?
<wo7ke> es geht nur um den vorgang, dass programm abz gestartet wird, wenn ein terminal (meinetwegen gnome-terminal) gestartet wird
<wo7ke> verständlich?
<b34bb1> jup
<wo7ke> ne idee?
<russell1> wo7ke: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash/bashrc ?
<b34bb1> dazu machst einfach ein startprogrammeintrag und gibst den terminalbefehl ein
<n0mad> .bashrc
<wo7ke> n0mad: hmm das würde doch das programm jedesmal starten, sobald ein tab aufgemacht, richtig?
<n0mad> ja, sobald exec ausgeführt wird
<wo7ke> ich glaub ich muss ne abfrage schreiben, ob das programm schon läuft
<wo7ke> es soll nämlich nur einmal laufen
<n0mad> das würde gehen
<wo7ke> testet man das mit "[ ]" ???
<b34bb1> ok
<wo7ke> kann das jmd aus dem kopf?
<b34bb1> mit dem das ich hab startet ers jedesmal wenn du n terminal oder ne shell aufmachst
<wo7ke> danke erstmal !
<b34bb1> np
<dauerflucher> wo7ke: if [ "$(ps -A | grep "dvtm")" = "dvtm" ]
<wo7ke> habs :)
<wo7ke> if [ "$(pidof dvtm)"]
<wo7ke> dauerflucher: wie sagt man denn if NOT
<dauerflucher> wo7ke: versuch's mal mit if [ -z "$(ps -A | grep "dvtm" ]
<wo7ke> -z heißt?
<dauerflucher> heisst soviel wie: if string is NULL
<dauerflucher> eh, da fehlt 'ne klammer!
<dauerflucher> if [ -z "$(ps -A | grep "dvtm")" ]
<dauerflucher> und vergiss die leerzeichen vor und nach der klammer nicht - also [_ und _]
<wo7ke> ich denk jetzt geht es :)
<wo7ke> if [ -z "$(pidof dvtm)" ]                                                                                                                                      │
<wo7ke>     then dtach -A /tmp/dtach-dvtm -r winch dvtm                                                                                                                │
<wo7ke> fi        
<dauerflucher> jau, sollte so klappen
<wo7ke> tut es auch, mir war halt wichtig, dass andere terminal sessions da nicht reinfunken
<wo7ke> im übrigen ist diese kombi aus fullscreen terminal  / dtach / dvtm echt der hammer
<wo7ke> ist wie ein zweiter desktop im textformat
<b34bb1> kann man beim fullscreen-terminal eigentlich die leiste oben ausblenden?
<dauerflucher> ja
<wo7ke> bei mir floatet die leiste 
<wo7ke> sprich ich hab sie auf autohide gestellt
<b34bb1> wie?
<dauerflucher> b34bb1: welcher terminal, welche leiste genau?
<wo7ke> man kann das gnome-panel so umkonfigurieren, dass die programme dahinter verschwinden
<wo7ke> dauerflucher: meint sicherlich gnome-panel
<dauerflucher> wo7ke: "leiste" ist eine sehr vage aussage, aber weh/hin kriegen kann man sie alle
<dauerflucher> *weg
<b34bb1> standard terminal, wenn man F11 drückt wird alles augeblendet außer der leiste Datei, bearbeiten, ansicht usw
<wo7ke> aso 
<wo7ke> kA, benutz das gnome-terminal selten
<dauerflucher> b34bb1: kann man in den settings deaktivieren
<wo7ke> kann tilda / stjerm empfehlen
<b34bb1> profileinstellungen?=
<dauerflucher> b34bb1: jau
<b34bb1> ok
<wo7ke> oh man ist das cool mit der .bashrc lösung, danke nochmal an euch
<wo7ke> echt cool
<wo7ke> schaut euch mal dvtm an, soweit noch nicht getan, ist wirklich witzig
<dauerflucher> ich kenne es, benutze es bei bedarf selber
<b34bb1> vielen dank, hat funktioniert
<b34bb1> gibts noch ein tastenkürzel mit dem man das wieder einblenden kann?
<wo7ke> ist nämlich so, ich schwanke so zwischen "normalen" maus orientierten desktops und tiling basierten hin und her und so gesehen ist dvtm für mich ein kompromiss
<b34bb1> sonst komm ich halt nichmehr in die config rein um das wieder zu ändern
<dauerflucher> b34bb1: rechtsklick und in dem menü
<b34bb1> fett
<b34bb1> danke vielmals
<wo7ke> hier mal ein screencast den ich vor einer weile aufgenommen habe >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0I_HB85MME
<shetlandpony> wo7ke's youtube link:  YouTube - multi-terminal layer upon the desktop using tilda, dtach, dvtm 
<dauerflucher> wo7ke: al einfache alternative zu dvtm funktioniert terminator ganz gut
<b34bb1> der is auch fett
<wo7ke> dauerflucher: da muss aber die fenster mit der maus zurechtbiegen ne?
<wo7ke> +man
<dauerflucher> wo7ke: nope, muss man nicht
<dauerflucher> siehe keybindings
<wo7ke> gut dann kurzer vergleich dvtm terminal?
<wo7ke> ich meine dvtm vs. terminator
<wo7ke> was das fenster-management anbelangt
<dauerflucher> funktioniert ähnlich
<b34bb1> was kan dvtm?
<wo7ke> b34bb1: schau dir mal den youtube link an, den ich grad gepostet hab
<b34bb1> bin grad dabei
<dauerflucher> wo7ke: spontan würde ich sagen, dass terminator ziemlich genau die gleiche funktionalität bietet, plus einfacher zu konfigurienen, intuitiver zu steuern und ein anständiges scrollback bis in die unendlichkeit
<b34bb1> dem schließ ich mich an...
<wo7ke> finde das ganze gar nicht so schwer zu konfigurieren
<b34bb1> es sei denn du hast das fenster zischendurch geschlossen und er hat die fenster beim neustart wiederhergestellt, weiß nich ob terminator das kann
<wo7ke> dvtm / dtach config
<wo7ke> = 0
<wo7ke> dvtm ist ja wie dwm nur duch neu-compiling umzukonfigurieren
<wo7ke> was unter ubuntu etwas nervig sein kann
<dauerflucher> jedem das seine…
<wo7ke> hat terminator einen fullscreen mode?
<dauerflucher> ja
<wo7ke> dauerflucher: du nutzt gnome?
<dauerflucher> wo7ke: nein, xfce
<dauerflucher> wo7ke: terminator ist praktisch der gnome-terminal
<wo7ke> warum xfce?
<dauerflucher> wo7ke: gefällt mir halt besser
<wo7ke> werd definitiv auch in erwägung ziehen, wenn unity da ist
<dauerflucher1> bleibt abzuwarten
<wo7ke> ich glaub ich gehör zu den wenigen, die von archlinux zurück zu ubuntu gekommen sind :)
<wo7ke> man kann echt sagen was man will, aber die debian pakete sind stabiler, als die von arch
<hellojones> ich habe gerade speaker-test -Dfront:D1 -c2 laufen lassen und bekomme auch die front right front left meldungen, aber ich höre nichts am analogen ausgang, was kann ich da tun?
<bullgard4> hellojones: Zuerst prüfe, ob '~$ speaker-test' ein Geräusch erzeugt am analogen Ausgang.
<hellojones> wofür steht ~$?
<hellojones> bullgard4
<hellojones> hier ist noch eine zusammenfassung http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=487548a45b5f2eaf270572d7468f2c8553ecdf86
<bullgard4> hellojones: '$' steht für den Prompt auf der Kommandozeile.
<hellojones> kk
<bullgard4> hellojones: Das Folgende kommt mir komisch vor in Deinem Skript: "!!Sound Servers on this system; !!----------------------------; No sound servers found.' Aber ich kenne Dein Skript nicht näher.
<hellojones> ich habe jetzt mal nur speaker-test gemacht http://pastebin.com/ruYUWDXs gehört habe ich nichts
<hellojones> ich hatte das hier ausgeführt: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<hellojones> bullgard4 oder meinst du ein anderes skript?
<bullgard4> hellojones: Wenn ich den Test '~$ speaker-test' mache, dann höre ich ein Geräusch am analogen Ausgang und im Lautsprecher. --  Schlußfolgerung: Bei Dir funktioniert grundsätzlich in der ALSA-Konfiguration nicht. Vielleicht ist Deine Skript-Ausgabe "No sound servers found." schon ein Fingerzeig. Überprüfe das! 
<bullgard4> s/nicht/etwas nicht/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: hellojones: Wenn ich den Test '~$ speaker-test' mache, dann höre ich ein Geräusch am analogen Ausgang und im Lautsprecher. --  Schlußfolgerung: Bei Dir funktioniert grundsätzlich in der ALSA-Konfiguration etwas nicht. Vielleicht ist Deine Skript-Ausgabe "No sound servers found." schon ein Fingerzeig. Überprüfe das! 
<bullgard4> hellojones: Ich meinte das Skript "!ALSA Information Script v 0.4.59".
<hellojones> wie überprüfe ich das am besten?
<bullgard4> hellojones: "[06:38]	<ubottu>	<hellojones>: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !players and !mp3."
<hellojones> ich hab kein gnome oder kde installiert
<bullgard4> Ah! Dann kann ich Dir kaum helfen, weil ich nur Erfahrungen mit GNOME-Sound habe.
<hellojones> kk
<bullgard4> Du könntest versuchen, als erstes das Kommando aplay zur Diagnose einzusetzen.
<hellojones> inwiefern ist das möglich?
<hellojones> um eine datei abzuspielen?
<bullgard4> Ja, um eine Sound-Datei abzuspielen und zu sehen, ob Du dabei einen Ton hörst.
<hellojones> jo morgen probier ichs gleich mal aus, danke für die hilfe
<bullgard4> Wie heißt der Kommandozeilenbefehl, um alle Dateien aufzulisten, die bei der Installation eines bestimmten DEB-Programmpakets erzeugt werden?
<tm> bullgard4: dpkg -L $packetname
<bullgard4> tm: Danke!
<tm> np
<bullgard4> tm: '~$ apt-file list <Paketname>' scheint dasselbe auszugeben, nur ohne die Pathes von einigen Basisverzeichnissen.
<tm> bullgard4: apt-file zeigt die auch die pakete an, die nicht installiert sind, wenn du das packet zip die ansehen möchtest kommst du ohne grep nicht aus, weil apt-file alles mit zip sucht, dpkg -L zeigt dir nur die lokal installierten pakete an, dpkg -L zip <-- zeigt dir dann nur das zip paket an
<claw> hallo möchte einen zeitstempel exportieren. wie geht das ? also >backupJJJJMMDD-HHMM
<tm> claw: >backup$(date +%Y%m%d%H%M)  <-- wofür HHMM stehen weiss ich nicht, solltest du aber wissen, mehr infos bestimmt du mit " man date "
<claw> Hour und Minute tm
<tm> claw: echo backup$(date +%Y%m%d%H%M)  <-- vielleicht ist das für dich das gewünsche format
<tm> +t
<claw> ausgabe ist backup20110108-0822 passt also
<claw> dank dir :) 
<tm> np
<bullgard4> tm: Danke!
<tm> bullgard4: np :)
<claw> rsync 	-a -e ssh --delete /etc	/media/ftp/RAID5_0/.backup 	>/var/log/backup$(date +%Y%m%d_%H%M)
<claw> wenn ich das als root ausführe sagt er permission denied
<claw> aber nur für den export nach /var/log
<claw> wieso habe ich keine rechte für /var/log ?
<claw> muss ich dem export nochmal root rechte zuteilen? wenn ja wie ?
<tm> claw: dann wirst in /var/log keine schreibrechte haben, weil das script wohl als "standard user" ausführst
<claw> nein tm als sudo 
<claw> aber : den part mit rsync führt er brav als root aus weil /etc landet im backup ordner 
<claw> nur exportieren will er nicht
<tm> claw: versuch es mal mit dem parameter -i bei sudo
<claw> nein bringt nichts
<tm> sudo -i bash -c "$befehlszeile" <-- und so?
<claw> weiterhin permission denied
<claw> hab mal eben testweisen nen ordner erstellt in /var/log das geht
<claw> also rechte hätte root auf jeden fall
<tm> claw: und wenn du eine root öffnes mit sudo -s und dann den befehl ausführst, funktioniert das auch?
<tm> +shell
<claw> aha
<claw> das funktioniert
<claw> mal schauen wie es aussieht wenn ich es in die crontab eingetragen hab
<claw> wenn es in der root eigenen shell läuft sollte es dann ja auch in der crontab funktionieren 
<tm> wenn der job unter der root crontab läuft, ansonsten mußte nochmal den sudo befehlt überprüfen
<claw> aha 
<claw> tm mal so als in sudo endet hinter der > makierung 
<claw> *als info
<claw> wieder was gelernt
<claw> deswegen ging auch nur der export nicht
<tm> deswegen die bash -c "$befehl" <-- damit sollte das eigentlich gehen
<UbuntuNeuling> Hi. Ich arbeite mit Gnome 2.32.0 unter ubuntu 10.10 und habe gestern Aktualisierungen installiert. Heut bin ich begeistert, wie mein Ubuntu aussieht und wollt mal Danke sagen.
<UbuntuNeuling> Es ist alles super toll zu lesen.
<UbuntuNeuling> (Hoffe nur, das ist nicht irgendein komischer Effekt sondern wirklich gewollt und nachvollziehbar.)
<Taunix> ,hcl?
<shetlandpony> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<P01nt3r> guten morgen. alsamixer speichert _eine_ einstellung meines front-micros nicht. auch "alsactl store/restore" bringt keine speicherung. nach einem neustart ist diese einstellung wieder dahin. was kann ich da noch tun?
<P01nt3r> meine karte ist:
<P01nt3r> lspci | grep -i "audio" --> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP65 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<P01nt3r> es geht genauer darum, dass der front-micro-eingang verstellt und das mikrofon dadurch nach dem neustart stumm gestellt ist.
<NTQ> moin
<P01nt3r> oder kann mir jemand evtl. sagen, ob alsamixer seine einstellungen aus einer txt-config bezieht, welche man dort dann evtl. bei systemstart irgendwie eintragen kann?
<streifi> moin
<sash_> vor n paar tagen gabs ein kernelupdate
<sash_> oops, falscher channel
<u-boot> warum wird eine Festplatte die man mit hdparm in den Standby geschickt hat beim herunterfahren nochmal "hochgefahren" ?
<hellojones> hi ich habe gestern nacht schon einmal gefragt aber ich habe ein audioproblem: ich kann im alsamixer alles auf 100% drehen höre aber keinen piep das sind meine einstellungen:  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=487548a45b5f2eaf270572d7468f2c8553ecdf86
<Frickelpit> u-boot: weil das system die platte unmounten muss?
<u-boot> Frickelpit  nein die Platte ist nicht gemountet 
<Styx> hellojones: die Soundkarte wird aber auch korrekt erkannt?
<hellojones> jo als asus xonar d1
<hellojones> so stehts zumindest im alsamixer
<u-boot> Frickelpit: oder ist das dem geschuldet, dass er einfach versucht für alle geräte nen umount zu machen und deshalb die platte angesprochen und hochgefahren wird
<Styx> hellojones: mit welchem Programm versuchst du denn einen "Piep" zu erhalten?
<hellojones> speaker-test
<aaaf> hellojones speaker-test macht nur ein raschen 
<Styx> mal ein anderes probiert?
<hellojones> ja, xbmc hab ich noch probiert
<hellojones> auch ein rauschen ist nicht zu hören
<Styx> und was sagen die Programme, die per default bei Ubuntu dabei sind?
<Styx> Rhythmbox oder einfach mal den mauszeiger auf einer Musikdatei lassen, dann wird sie automatisch angespielt
<hellojones> das ist eine minimal installation ohne gnome oder kde
<Styx> verstehe
<Styx> und alsa ist auch "unmuted"?
<hellojones> ja, überall 00 außer bei spdif da is MM
<Styx> Lautsprecher korrekt angeschlossen? also hat das Ding überhaupt mal irgendwann einen Ton gegeben?
<Styx> ansonsten mal eine Live-Cd mit GUI rein werfen udn testen, ob dann Sound kommt
<Styx> falls nicht, liegt es entweder an der Hardware oder am treiber
<hellojones> das mach ich gleich mal
<Styx> aber es ist Ubuntu?
<hellojones> ja eine maverick mini.iso
<Styx> ok
<hellojones> the kubuntu cd works out of the box with audio
<Styx> ist das jetzt ein englischer Channel geworden? ich war doch nur lurz weg ;)
<Styx> kurz
<Styx> hellojones: steht denn im alsamixer nun die gleiche karte wie bei der mini-installation?
<hellojones> ja
<hellojones> speaker-test funktioniert auch
<Styx> dann schau dir mal die Einstellungen von alsa an. irgendwas muss ja anders sein
<hellojones> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=38b67b242bba8691fcfe57e3ad42a5ca79f4b8ba  die zusammenfassung der funktionierenden version
<hellojones> these two are the same OS on the same hardware, only installed software is different. The first does nto work, the second does: 1. http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=487548a45b5f2eaf270572d7468f2c8553ecdf86   the second:  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=38b67b242bba8691fcfe57e3ad42a5ca79f4b8ba how do you think can I get the first one working?
<Frickelpit> ,german? hellojones
<shetlandpony> hellojones: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<hellojones> sry falsches fenster
<Frickelpit> ,np? hellojones
<shetlandpony> hellojones: np, you are welcome ;)
<Styx> hellojones: du hast in deiner Mini-version keinen Soundserver installiert
<Frickelpit> *scnr*
<hellojones> was ist der soundserver?
<hellojones> pulseaudio?
<Styx> jo
<Styx> oder esd
<Styx> oder oss
<Styx> oderoderoder
<hellojones> wie installiere ich pulseaudio am besten ohne etwas zu vergessen?
<hellojones> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio?
<Styx> jo
<hellojones> mhm klingt gut ich probiers gleich mal
<hellojones> brauchts dann noch konfiguration?
<Styx> eigentlich nicht
<Styx> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pulseaudio <-- da gibts noch ein paar Infos
<Styx> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundsystem <-- ansonsten das hier nochmal durchlesen und schauen, ob du da was findest
<hellojones> ich hoffe jetzt erst mal auf pulseaudio :-D
<guenni20539> Hi, kennt sich hier jemand vielleicht mit Datenrettung aus?
<k1l> ,datenrettung? guenni20539 
<shetlandpony> guenni20539, Datenrettung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<guenni20539> bin da noob, könnte jemanden brauchen der mir das erklärt
<k1l> guenni20539: dann lies dich erstmal in das thema ein in dem link vom bot
<k1l> bei konkreten fragen dann bitte mit genauen angaben wieder hier melden
<guenni20539> hab die ganze nacht viel gelesen und auch daten wieder hergestellt nur kann ich damit nicht viel anfangen 
<k1l> ,wf? guenni20539 
<shetlandpony> guenni20539: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k1l> guenni20539: shetlandpony ist ein bot. der wird dir nichts erklären können :)
<guenni20539> Soll ich meine Geschichte einfach hier reinschreiben?
<Styx> jo
<Styx> leg los
<rumpe2> guenni20539, wenns was mit ubuntu zu tun hat... dafür ist der channel ja gerade gedacht. :)
<k1l> guenni20539: schreib keinen roman. orientier dich einfach an den fragen die der bot eben gepostet hat
<Styx> denk aber daran, dass es eine Zeichenbegrenzung gibt, also alle paar Zeilen mal die Enter-Taste drücken ;)
<guenni20539> Dann mal die kurzfassung: wollt gestern ubuntu 10.10 neben win7 installieren (1 Partion) ging völlig schief, ubuntu lief aber windows war weg
<guenni20539> hab mit photorec alle Dateien auf ne externe HH (ext4) gerettet
<k1l> guenni20539: sind die win partitionen noch da? warscheinlich musst du einfach nur den grub bootloader richtig konfigurieren
<guenni20539> Partiotionen waren weg, definitiv
<Frickelpit> guenni20539: woher hast du die sicherheit, dass sie weg waren?
<guenni20539> hab sie nicht gefunden :)
<Styx> guenni20539: was meinst du mit "1 Partion"? Du hattest nur eine Partition und hast darin Ubuntu installiert?
<rumpe2> guenni20539, hmm... vielleicht bei der installation nicht aufgepasst? Per default fragt ubuntu, ob es die ganze platte verwenden kann...
<guenni20539> genau 1 partion und darauf ubuntu installiert
<hellojones> mhm pulseaudio hat nichts gebracht http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8f9ec62e666c3036713bf9e07f5838937d0c053f
<guenni20539> mein ziel war neben win7 zu installieren (konnte man bei der installation auswählen)
<k1l> guenni20539: 1 partition für ubuntu ist schonmal suboptimal.
<Styx> hellojones: liest du eigentlich auch mal, was du da postest? Pulseaudio läuft nämlich nciht, es ist nur installiert
<hellojones> jo, bin grad im wiki
<Styx> hellojones: ne, ich meine, ob du liest, was DU postest
<hellojones> is die rennerei von einem pc zum anderen da geht das posten nicht so geordnet
<guenni20539> meine frage, gibts ne möglichkeit ne komplette Partition zu retten, wie gesagt, die einzelnen Dateien hab ich auch gefunden
<Styx> guenni20539: ich befürchte, dass du Ubuntu IN die Windows-Partion installiert hast, also Windows sozusagen "überkopiert" hast, dann hast du praktisch keine Chance auf Datenrettung
<guenni20539> ich hab aber jede menge win daten bereits gerettet
<NTQ> guenni20539: ist die bisherige win7-partition jetzt unzugeordnet oder hast du auf deiner festplatte jetzt insgesamt nur noch eine partition?
<Styx> guenni20539: welche "einzelnen Dateien" meinst du denn?
<Styx> hm
<guenni20539> tausende .exe und .gif 
<NTQ> naja, das macht ja so kein sinn einzelnen dateien wiederherzustellen
<guenni20539> deswegen bin ich hier
<NTQ> beantworte mal meine frage von oben
<Styx> aber wenn die Dateien noch da sind, müssen sie ja irgendwo liegen
<guenni20539> ich ubuntu installierte und dann nix mehr auf die Platte geschrieben
<guenni20539> wollt nix überschreiben
<Styx> guenni20539: bist du gerade mit ubuntu hier?
<guenni20539> nein, steht neben mir
<guenni20539> hab ubuntu auf ne externe hdd installiert und dann mit photorec die daten hergestellt
<Styx> wenn du oben in der Leiste auf "Orte" gehst, was wird denn da unterhalb von "Rechner" alles angezeigt?
<NTQ> und wo war jetzt windows vorher drauf? auf der internen oder auch auf der externen?
<guenni20539> win war auf der externen
<Styx> was ist denn auf der internen drauf?
<NTQ> und was hast du bei der installation von ubuntu angegeben? automatische partitionierung?
<guenni20539> unter orte sehe ich meine interne und meine eterne
<guenni20539> bei der 1. installation die schief ging automatisch partitionieren
<NTQ> System -> Systemverwaltung -> Laufwerksverwaltung. Da kannst du schauen, wie deine platten partitioniert sind
<guenni20539> auf der interne ist ubuntu 10.10 und irgendwo im nirvana win7
<kultviech> guenni20539: so soll es ja auch sein ;)
<Styx> ich denke du hast ubuntu auf die externe installiert
 * Styx ist verwirrt
 * NTQ ist auch verwirrt
<rumpe2> guenni20539, pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" or it didn't happen
<guenni20539> auf der externen ist ubuntu 10.04 damit ich mit photorec die dateien der internen retten kann
<NTQ> hä? moment. win7 war doch auf der externen
<Styx> guenni20539: STOP 
<ppq> NTQ, Styx: auf der internen war windows, auf einer partition. dann hat er ubuntu auf die interne installiert und dabei die windowspartition überschrieben.
<Styx> hör mal kurz auf durcheinander zu reden, was du alles gemacht hast
<NTQ> (13:41:34) guenni20539: win war auf der externen
<Styx> was ist JETZT auf der externe Platte
<Styx> und was ist JETZT auf der internen Platte
<guenni20539> ubuntu 10.04 und die geretteten daten auf der externen
<NTQ> ich mach jetzt erstmal ein bisschen smooth jazz radio an. das entwirrt
<rumpe2> und was sagt sudo fdisk -l ?
<guenni20539> ubuntu 10.10 auf der internen
<Styx> also 2x ubuntu?
<Styx> herrje
<guenni20539> ja
<NTQ> ja, soweit hab ichs auch schon verstanden
<Styx> und Windows WAR wo?
<guenni20539> intern
<NTQ> und das win7 war vorher auf der internen, nur die geretteten dateien sind jetzt auf der externen
<Styx> ok
<Styx> jetzt raff ich es auch so langsam
<guenni20539> jetzt hab ihrs ;)
 * Styx ist etwas langsam heute
<NTQ> das war aber auch verwirrend
<ppq> er hat es von anfang an so beschrieben :p
<Styx> guenni20539: dann öffne bitte ein Terminal und gib folgenden Befehl ein: sudo fdisk -l
<ppq> guenni20539: und nu nopaste bitte mal das von rumpe2 bestellte 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Styx> ppq: dem würde ich widersprechen, aber wir haben es ja nun ;)
<rumpe2> aber echt mal :)
<Styx> *g*
<rumpe2> eigentlich hätte man das auch in einer zeile umschreiben können inkl. pastebin ^^
<guenni20539> sehe jetzt alle partitionen soll ich das jetzt hier posten
<ppq> ,nopaste? guenni20539
<Frickelpit> ,paste? guenni20539 
<rumpe2> nicht hier... pastebin
<shetlandpony> guenni20539: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Styx> guenni20539: in einem Pastebin
<NTQ> nutze einen nopaste-service
<shetlandpony> guenni20539: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<NTQ> lol
<Styx> hihi
<ppq> yeah, 5-fach hält besser
<rumpe2> dem pony fehlt eine redundanz-erkennung ^^
<guenni20539> nur kapier ich nicht was ich machen soll
 * Styx hatte das befürchtet
<ppq> guenni20539: einfacher: 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit' ausführen
<NTQ> klick auf den link da oben von shetlandpony, kopier da die ausgabe von fdisk rein und gib uns den link
<rumpe2> m)
<NTQ> pastebinit? wie geil ist das denn? :D
<Styx> es muss aber installiert sein
<guenni20539> paste.poco.org/show/317068
<guenni20539> is irgendwie doppelt aber ihr bekommt das schon hin ;)
<NTQ> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/317068/
<NTQ> du hast ein o vergessen
<guenni20539> danke
<NTQ> sieht so aus als wär windows weg
<Styx> jo
<guenni20539> da waren wir schon
<Styx> da ist nichts mehr, was nach Windows aussieht
<Styx> guenni20539: nein, nun haben wir gewissheit, dass die Partition einfach verschwunden ist
<Styx> bzw. überkopiert wurde
<guenni20539> ich hab knapp 380.000 Dateien hergestellt, soll das nur ubuntu 10.10 sein?
<Styx> was mich aber mal interessieren würde ist, woher du die Daten "gerettet" hast
<NTQ> guenni20539: Die Dateien, die du gefunden hast, sind nur noch da, weil du wahrscheinlich nicht komplett formatiert hattest, sondern nur ein quickformat.
<guenni20539> gibts denn nen möglichkeit daten herzustellen, wo der alte dateiname noch da ist?
<NTQ> ansonsten hätte ich ja mal testdisk vorgeschlagen. http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk Aber ich glaube in diesem Fall bringt das echt nichts mehr.
<ppq> Styx: photorec kann von gelöschten partitionen daten wiederherstellen, falls sie noch nicht überschrieben wurden. da da aber ein ubuntu draufinstalliert wurde, ist nun ein großteil der daten weg
<rumpe2> hmm... erkennt bei dem fdisk-dump auch mögl. nicht zugeordneten plattenplatz?
<Styx> guenni20539: NTQ hat recht, mehr als du gemacht hast, kann man da wohl nicht tun. Du kannst keine komplette Partition mehr herstellen aus dem, was du da gemacht hast
<Styx> ppq: ja, habe ich gerade nachgeschlagen. danke :)
<NTQ> wenn die MFT überschrieben wurde, fehlen die dateinamen normalerweise.
<guenni20539> hört sich nich gut an
<Styx> guenni20539: du kannst höchsten schauen, was du noch wieder herstellen kannst und anschließend neu installieren
<NTQ> ja
<guenni20539> was wieder herstellen, windows?
<Styx> einzelne Dateien
<NTQ> nein, dateien
<rumpe2> windows ist tot
<Styx> guenni20539: Windows kannst du DEFINITIV nicht mehr wieder herstellen
<Styx> es geht jetzt nur noch um schadensbegrenzung
<rumpe2> guenni20539, du wirst vermutl. automat. partitionieren gewählt haben, bei dem die komplette platte für ubuntu verwendet wird...
<NTQ> ja, das war der fehler
<guenni20539> das heißt ich müßte mir alle 380.000 Dateien anschauen und sehen was ich davon noch brauchen kann
<rumpe2> guenni20539, exakt
<NTQ> so ist es
<Styx> guenni20539: exakt
<rumpe2> guenni20539, oder der einfachheit halber vielleicht alles außer den bildern löschen
<rumpe2> also .exe, .msi , etc.
<guenni20539> ok, gibts sowas wie ne dateivorschau 
<rumpe2> guenni20539, nautilus 
<guenni20539> ich brauch nämlich vorallem office-dateien
<lignux> hallo
<rumpe2> dann pick dir eben die .doc/.odt/docx-dateien raus
<NTQ> das praktische unter ubuntu ist ja, dass die dateitypen auch ohne exakte endung normalerweise richtig erkannt werden
<Frickelpit> wie wäre es, wenn man einfach das backup zurückspielt? ;)
<rumpe2> Frickelpit, lol
<Styx> hihi, wie gemein
<guenni20539> nautilus? war das nicht nen uboot
<rumpe2> guenni20539, der dateimanager von gnome unter ubuntu
<NTQ> wenn du oben auf orte klickst und was auswählst, kenn nautilus auf
<guenni20539> wo find ich denn den?
<Styx> guenni20539: nein, es ist ein Tiefseemollusk, um ganz genau zu sein. Aber ein bekannter Dateimanager heißt zufälligerweise auch so ;)
<NTQ> *geht
<Styx> guenni20539: einfach ein Fenster öffnen, zB "Persönlicher Ordner". Dann siehst du Nautilus ;)
<guenni20539> oh, sorry
<NTQ> ich werde mal das thema wechseln. mich nervt mein flash-player ein bisschen. wenn ich videos im vollbild schauen will und z.b. bei youtube dann den vollbild-button klicke, ruckelt das video immer ziemlich. dabei habe ich die bisher neuste flash-version von adobe drauf, die angeblich auch mein cuda zur beschleunigung nutzen sollte. allerdings scheint das nicht der fall zu sein.
<guenni20539> ok, ich werd schauen was ich machen
<guenni20539> ich dank euch recht herzlich für die geduld
<rumpe2> NTQ, beschwer dich bei adobe
<rumpe2> NTQ, oder probier mal chrome
<NTQ> das wäre die erste wohl weniger erfolgsversprechende möglichkeit
<rumpe2> NTQ, flash unter linux ist einfach hinten und vorne murks... :/
<Styx> flash ist eigentlich unter jeder Plattform Mist
<Styx> aber das ist ein anderes Thema
<NTQ> was mich halt immer wundert ist, dass es auf dem billig-samsung-laptop von ner freundin immer super im vollbild läuft. ich hatte dann schon die vermutung, dass ein resize auf 1280x800 eben weniger rechenaufwendig ist wie bei mir auf 1680x1050
<NTQ> ja, dass flash nicht das wahre ist, darüber müssen wir nicht reden. es wird halt leider trotzdem überall benutzt
<Styx> ja leider, wobei es "gefühlt" ein wenig rückläufig ist
<Styx> und gerade youtube lässt sich ja inzwischen auf per html5 nutzen
<Frickelpit> NTQ: wenn du youtube schaust, dann nut html5
<Frickelpit> *nutz
<Styx> geht da auch der Vollbildmodus?
<NTQ> gerne. hab ich noch nie ausprobiert. wo änder ich das?
<ppq> youtube.com/html5
<ppq> brauchst nen guten browser, e.g. chromium
<NTQ> ich teste es mal damit. die beta vom firefox 4 wäre sonst die nächste möglichkeit
<Styx> ob der dann "gut" ist, sei mal dahin gestellt, du brauchst aber einen der angegeben Browser, die das unterstützen
<NTQ> ja, das ist klar
<Styx> aber mit Chrome/Chromium geht es sehr gut
<NTQ> ja, ruckelt nix soweit :)
<NTQ> schade nur, dass damit das problem bei anderen videoplatformen nicht gelöst ist
<NTQ> naja, obwohl. hab grad ein eigens 1080p-video geladen. das ruckelt im vollbild dann doch
<Styx> vielleicht ist die Grafikkarte schuld
<NTQ> wer weiß.
<NTQ> falls ja, wie kann ich das rausfinden?
<Styx> gute Frage, was haste denn für eine Karte?
<NTQ> es ist eine Quadro NVS 140M mit 16 CUDA Cores und 128 MB RAM, obwohl mir die nvidia-settings 512 MB sagen
<NTQ> momentan läuft sie durchgehend auf 400 MHz
<Styx> klingt jetzt erstmal nicht nach einer Karte, die das nicht schaffen sollte
<Styx> und was hat deine Freundin in ihrer Samsung-Kiste?
<k1l> von der hardware ja, ist nur die frage, wie da der treiber unter ubuntu mitmacht
<NTQ> irgend so ein intel onboard chipsatz teil, was kein 3d kann
<Styx> aber Windows?
<NTQ> nein, ubuntu
<NTQ> naja, gut, mittlerweile hat sie windows, aber vorher war's ubuntu
<NTQ> momentan nutze ich unter firefox "Shockwave Flash 10.2 d161". das war zumindest vor wenigen wochen, das neuste, was ich gefunden hab
<NTQ> und es wurde nicht besser als mit den vorherigen versionen
<NTQ> ich hab auch mal gnash ausprobiert. aber das ging gar nicht. ^^ zu viele fehler.
<k1l> ,flash? NTQ 
<shetlandpony> NTQ: Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<NTQ> das kenn ich doch alles, k1l
<NTQ> ich hab nichts falsch gemacht bei der installation. alle anderen, die ich kenne, haben es so gemacht wie ich. und die haben keine solche flash-video-ruckler im vollbild
<k1l> entweder ist das crappy flash oder der graka treiber schuld. 
<NTQ> bei mir geht da die PCU-Last ganz schön hoch
<NTQ> CPU
<RedNifre> hallo
<RedNifre> ist es irgendwie möglich, ubuntu ganz ohne cd zu installieren? 
<k1l> von bandbreite oder den videos alleine mal ganz zu schweigen
<k1l> RedNifre: ja, per usbstick z.b.
<k1l> oder pxe boot.
<RedNifre> ja, aber wie erstelle ich den stick ohne ubuntu zu booten?
<Frickelpit> unetbootin?
<k1l> RedNifre: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation  da gibt alles was du suchst
<Frickelpit> gibts auch für windows afaik
<k1l> Frickelpit: ja gibts
<RedNifre> die livecd hat zwar die möglichkeit, einen stick zu erstellen, aber ich habe keine cd hier.
<k1l> RedNifre: dann lies doch mal was wir dir schreiben
<k1l> hast jetzt 2 andere möglichkeiten genannt bekommen
<RedNifre> also unetbootin für windows. mal sehen (bin hier in der wildnis)
<k1l> (was aber auch alles in dem link erklärt ist, also geb ich dir erstmal ausreichend zeit dich einzulesen)
<RedNifre> danke, werde ich machen. :)
<NTQ> was mein problem angeht, finde ich auch im internet kaum jemand mit den selben problemen. es gibt zwar leute, aber die wissen auch nicht weiter, woran es liegen kann.
<sash_> NTQ: deine grafikkarte ist welche? deine cpu welche?
<NTQ> nvidia Quadro NVS 140M,  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz
<NTQ> das ganze ist ein Lenovo Thinkpad R61
<sash_> hs-flash oder flash?
<sash_> ach. hd-flash meinte ich
<NTQ> du meinst, ob ich hd-videos mit flash schaue?
<sash_> ob das problem bei hd-videos auftritt oder auch bei normalen.
<NTQ> bei beiden
<NTQ> hab grad ein 360p-video laufen. im vollbild ruckelt es und der player reagiert immer erst sekunden später, wenn ich wieder das vollbild ausschalten will
<NTQ> momentan zoome ich dann immer einfach mittels compiz ran. dann ruckelt nix ;)
<NTQ> aber es wär schon schön, wenn das der flash-player auch alleine schaffen könnte.
<bekks> Dann musst Du Dich vertrauensvoll an Adobe wenden. :P
<NTQ> wahrscheinlich :)
<b34bb> du kannst auch gnash versuchen
<NTQ> jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt, dass hier sonst auch keiner ne bessere idee hat ;)
<NTQ> b34bb: gnash hab ich schon versucht. das war die hölle. da klappte ja fast gar nix.
<ppq> ne frage zu chromium. der integrierte pdf-viewer ist ja leider nur in chrome verfügbar, da unfrei (und afaik auch nur in der windowsversion?). mit mozplugger habe ich es nicht hinbekommen, okular in den browser einzubetten. wie mache ich das?
<b34bb> bei mir läufts wunderbar :)
<NTQ> b34bb: vielleicht sollte ich es bei gelegenheit einfach noch mal versuchen
<NTQ> aber jetzt hau ich eh erst mal ab. bis demnächst mal.
<b34bb> is auch nich schlecht n open-source-flashplayer zu haben
<b34bb> dann braucht man halt keinen kram von adobe
<oioioi> #blubbubuntuhelp
<richyw> hey habe xsane installiert und möchte ein paar bilder einscannen
<richyw> habe ein bild eingescannt und jetzt bekomme ich immer nur ne meldung
<richyw> warnung; operation abgebrochen. sonst nichts was kann ich da machen?
<bekks> Wann und wo genau bekommst Du diese Meldung?
<dreamon> Kenne jemand das Problem, daß WLAN auf einmal nicht mehr verbinden geht. Nur ein neustart von Ubuntu hilft. 
<richyw> wenn ich auf scannen klicke, kommt die meldung sofort
<dreamon> Kenne=Kennt
<bekks> dreamon: guckstu dmesg, nachdem der Verbindungsaufbau nicht mehr geht.
<dreamon> bekks, Respekt. Werde isch maschen. ;)
<richyw> vorschau funktioniert, das normale scannen nicht
<dreamon> richyw, hast du schon mal simplescan versucht?
<richyw> ja funktioniert auch gut, möchte aber einen bereich auswählen können der dann gescannt werden soll
<b34bb> das musst du am scanner einstellen, oder nicht?
<Mutator> mööep
<b34bb> bzw du kannst das bild dann já mit gimp bearbeiten
<tm> richyw: am besten mal xsane aus der shell aufrufen, evtl. kommen dort mehr meldungen - oder in der .xsession-errors im homeverzeichnis reinschauen
<dreamon> richyw, Klappt bei mir auch nicht .. und wenn dann nicht genau der bereich den ich will. ich scanne immer alle und tue es mit gimp nacharbeiten. (umständlich aber wenns schnell gehn muß..)
<Fuchs> dreamon: nvidia bug report wo? (von gestern) 
<richyw> hey das sind zwei sachen die mit xsane zu tuen haben
<richyw> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399636/
<richyw> weiss trotzdem nicht wie ich das problem lösen soll
<dreamon> Fuchs, Sorry.. wußte nicht wo und wie ich hochladen soll.. ist ewig lang
<Fuchs> dreamon: entpacken, dann in einen pastebin 
<dreamon> 84,9kb als gz
<Fuchs> ,paste? dreamon 
<shetlandpony> dreamon: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Fuchs> urgs
<Fuchs> okay, hast Du einen Account bei ubuntuusers.de? 
<natascha> ich erstelle eine verbindung zu meiner fritzbox durch den networkmanager ich habe einen kompletten internet zugang aber von einem anderen pc im netzwerk kann man nicht auf meinen pc zugreifen (icmp wird seltsamerweise erlaubt)
<dreamon> leider nicht.
<Fuchs> wenn ja: da einfach als .gz hochladen
<Fuchs> wenn nein: entweder einen erstellen, oder einen filehoster nehmen  (rapidshare und was es da noch alles unserioeses gibt) 
<natascha> iptables scheinen ok zu sein und /etc/hosts.deny ist auch leer irgendwelche ideen woran es liegen kann?
<dreamon> ich such ma..
<Fuchs> natascha: definiere Zugreifen
<Fuchs> natascha: welcher Dienst? smb/nfs? 
<natascha> Fuchs: random dienste sowohl cups als auch smb und random ports (ich habe meist mit netcat auf port 1234 getestet)
<Fuchs> natascha: kannst Du mal mit netstat -taunp  nachschauen, ob auf den Ports gehorcht wird, und wenn ja: am besten mal mit wireshark oder tcpdump schauen, ob / was da ankommt und wie 
<natascha> joa ich wollte auch schon mit wireshark nachgucken da ich aber sicher bin,dass die dienste für das gesamte subnetz freigegeben sind habe ich diese idee verworfen
<dreamon> Fuchs, http://rapidshare.com/files/441464460/nvidia-bug-report.log.gz
<Fuchs> dreamon: nun hilf mir noch kurz auf die Spruenge was das Problem war. Ein freeze? 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ne, das mit der Tastatur.. ich tippe vor mich hin, egal in welchem Fenster.. und plötzlich mach X einen neustart.
<natascha> Fuchs: ich hab nochmal die iptable regeln überflogen hatte vergessen 1 drop raus zu nehmen auf random ports (cups,1234,...) kann nun zugegriffen werden sollte ich es schaffen auch noch samba nutzen zu können geb ich bescheid
<Fuchs> natascha: okay
<Fuchs> dreamon: ah, genau
<Fuchs> dreamon: und der bug report ist nachdem das passiert ist erstellt worden? 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Sofort nachdem x restartet ist.. hab ich den report erstellen lassen.
<Fuchs> ja, ich sehe den crash im alten log
<Fuchs> netterweise ohne grossartige Informationen dazu *grml*
<dreamon> Fuchs, hast du mir die ZeilenNr.. das ich auch was Lernen kann
<Fuchs> 1599
<Fuchs> folgendes: wenn das beim naechsten mal passiert, kannts Du, _bevor_ Du Dich wieder einloggst, auf einer Konsole (CTRL+ALT+F1) Dich einloggen und die Datei ~/.xsession-errors  wegspeichern?  
<Fuchs> Also  wenn es abstuerzt und Du beim Login bist: CTRL+ALT+F1, da einloggen, cp ~/.xsession-errors ~/.xsession-errors-save    CTRL+ALT+F7, einloggen, mir diese Datei geben? 
<Fuchs> was mich noch wurmt: im einen Log ist ein page allocation failure, 
<Fuchs> kannst Du bitte mal noch ueber Nacht Deinen RAM testen lassen?  Also memtest86 installieren und vor dem zu Bett gehen starten, dann am Morgen schauen, ob Fehler gefunden?
<Blackowi> Hi, grad ubuntu server installiert, das ding hat 3 Netzwerkkarten, alles gleiches subnetz, nur geht er immer wieder über eth0
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ich glaub zwar nicht daran, weil der Fehler nur dann auftritt, wenn ich was tippe.. sonst geht der 100Jahre
<dreamon> Fuchs, Beim Nächsten absturz bekommst du die .xsession-errors
<Fuchs> dreamon: danke
<Fuchs> ich hoffe einfach, dass da mehr drin steht
<Fuchs> die naechste Methode (X mit --logverbose 5 starten) wird naemlich muehsam
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ich hab zu danken. Meistens passiert mir das aber wenn ich mich vertippe.. und delete,backspace versuche zu erwischen.
<dreamon> gibt es kein programm das die Tastatur mitloggt, da könnte man das vielleicht auch sehen, ob ich immer die gleichen Tasten erwische.
<Fuchs> keylogger gibt es
<Fuchs> normalerweise werden die fuer andere Zwecke missbraucht
<Fuchs> aber es gibt sie
<dreamon> neulich hab ich einen Brief geschrieben.. da ist es mir 2mal an der gleichen stelle passiert.. beim 3ten mal wollte ich genau aufpassen, da wars dann nicht mehr
<dreamon> Fuchs, hihi.. wußt net das es sowas auch für linux gibt.. aber nicht als trojaner?
<Fuchs> doch, gibt es, und als versteckt operierend auch. Aus naheliegenden Gruenden kann ich Dir keinen verlinken, aber mit etwas Suchen wirst Du fuendig. 
<Protector1981> Fuchs: ist es möglich...Rhythmbox aus Applet zu lösen wo die Lautstärke is?
<Fuchs> Protector1981: keine Ahnung, ich verwende weder noch
<Protector1981> so, dass es wieder als eigenständiges Trayicon auftaucht
<Protector1981> mist
<Frickelpit> Protector1981: afaik ja
<Protector1981> aber?
<Frickelpit> schau mal in rhythmbox in den settings
<Frickelpit> bzw. plugins
<Protector1981> ouh versteckt wars
<Protector1981> danke dir Frickelpit
<Protector1981> jetzt muss es nur noch da raus wo die Lautstärke is :P
<Black_OWI> hat irgendjemand erfahrung mit dem betreiben von 3 Netzweerkkarten im gleichen subnetz?
<simon_ftw> hallo, wie bekomme ich den schwarzen ein-aus-schalter wieder in die Symbolleiste? wie heisst das "applet" ?
<dreamon> Protector1981, Wie hast du rausbekommen.. nur interessehalber
<Protector1981> ich wills rausbekommen
<b34bb> @ simon_ftw>ausschalten<
<Frickelpit> simon_ftw: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Panel#Das-Panel
<Protector1981> der Briefumschlag is ja schon weg...war auch nen Horror :D
<simon_ftw> @b34bb: nein das ist rot, ich will das schwarze
<b34bb> kk
<Protector1981> äh
<Protector1981> Statusanzeige
<Protector1981> heisst des Applet
<Protector1981> ne Sitzungsanzeige
<Protector1981> sorum
<Mutator> hi @ all
<b34bb> moin
<simon_ftw> heisst das auf englisch "indicator applet"?
<b34bb> hat n fragezeichen als icon
<Protector1981> joar simon_ftw
<simon_ftw> ich finde es unter "Zum Panel hinzufürgen..." nicht, ich vermute es wurde mit-deinstalliert als ich alles mit ubuntu-one rausgeschmissen habe
<Mutator> hab mal eine eher kosmetische frage und zwar wie kann ich die position von dem nachrichten popup ab der oberen rechten seite des desktops (z.B bei neu gefundenen WLAN netzwerken oder neuen emails in evolution) abändern ? 
<Frickelpit> simon_ftw: was wurde denn alles deinstalliert?
<Frickelpit> Mutator: gar nicht
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Gerade ist x abgeschmiert
<Mutator> :(
<dreamon_> bin gerade in der Konsole.. welche datei war das doch gleich nochmal
<dreamon_> ich hab es dummerweise auf den klebezettel in gnome geschrieben, aber da komm ich ja jetzt nicht ran
<Mutator> startx ?
<dreamon_> xsession .. aber wo war das doch noch gleich.. in /var/log?
<simon_ftw> ich weis es nicht mehr, ist schon paar wochen her. ich kann mich nur erinnern in synaptic nach ubuntu-one gesucht und alles deinstalliert  zu haben. wenn ich das indicator-applet nachinstallieren will benötogt er wiederum verschiedene couchdb und ubuntuone pakete, daher lass ich es und benutze das rote Applet
<BuZZ-T> wenn ich etherwake für wake-on-lan an einem Rechner verwende, bei dem das benötigte ausgehende Interface in einer Softwarebridge ist, muss ich dann "etherwake -i eth1 ..." oder "etherwake -i br0 ..." aufrufen?
<BuZZ-T> im Moment geht beides nicht und ich will Fehler eingrenzen
<Mutator> xorg.0.log wars soweit ich weiß 
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: .xsession-errors evtl.?
<Frickelpit> die ist in deinem homeverzeichnis
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, Ah danke.. das wars
<Protector1981> strange, es gibt soviele workarounds um Rhythmbox aus dem sound-indicator zu entfernen und nur einer funktioniert: des applet deinstallieren
<dreamon> Fuchs, hätte ein neues Log für dich ;)
<dreamon> Fuchs, http://rapidshare.com/files/441474053/.xsession-errors_fuchs
<Fuchs> *grml*
<Fuchs> da drin sind dann einfach auch die Anwendungen, die sterben, weil X stirbt 
<dreamon> Früher war X immer wenn ich strg+alt+f7 gedrückt habe das.. seit neustem strg+alt+f8
<Fuchs> interessant ist, dass compiz sich noch mal neu laden will
<Fuchs> kannst Du probehalber compiz mal ausknipsen? 
<dreamon> klar
<dreamon> einfach erscheinungsbild -> visuelle Effekt -> keine.
<Fuchs> genau
<dreamon> Fuchs, ich hab festgestellt es gibt noch eine datei.. die heißt .xsession-errors.old die hat die gleiche länge.
<dreamon> Fuchs, und ist ganze 4minuten älter.. glaube er macht automatisch eine kopie.. 
<Fuchs> dreamon: ah, okay, kann sein.
<dreamon> manche Errors wiederholen sich zig mal -> Mono.Addins.MissingDependencyException: The required addin 'Do.Interface.Linux.Docky,1.0' is not installed.
<Fuchs> die kannst Du ignorieren
<dreamon> Do: Fatal IO error 11 (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar) on X server :0.0. -> <unknown>: Fatal IO error 11 (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar) on X server :0.0.
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> das sind dann all die Programme, die sterben weil X nicht mehr da ist
<Fuchs> kannst Du auch ignorieren, das ist Symptom, nicht Ursache
<dreamon> Siehst du etwas, was die Ursache ist? Ich seh zuviele Errors..
<dAnjou> gibt's nen programm, was mir mitloggt, welche programme ich wie lange nutze? quasi eine softwarenutzungsstatistik erstellt?
<Frickelpit> hamster applet afaik
<Fuchs> dreamon: wie ich gesagt habe: nein. Probier mal ohne compiz, weil der lustige Dinge tut vor dem crash
<dAnjou> Frickelpit: war das für mich?
<Frickelpit> dAnjou: ja
<dreamon> Fuchs, woran siehst du das?
<Fuchs> dreamon: daran, dass sich compiz noch mal neu startet vor dem crash
<dAnjou> Frickelpit: das loggt leider nich automatisch mit, welche programme laufen
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ja, das hp programm versucht auch 2mal vor dem absturz neu zu starten.
<dreamon> hat compiz kein eigenes Log?
<Fuchs> nur, wenn man ihm sagt, dass er eins anlegen soll
<dreamon> Ok, dann versuch ich einfach mal ob er wider Crasht wenn nicht, schau ich das ich compiz mit log starte
<duke_> hallo ich hab ubuntu 10.10 will oracle 11g installieren kann man das noch benutzen http://www.pythian.com/news/968/installing-oracle-11g-on-ubuntu-804-lts-hardy-heron/
<shetlandpony> duke_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/2vl6sta |   Installing Oracle 11g on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) | The Pythian Blog
<jokrebel> duke_: ohne zu wissen was das Programm ist und ohne Deinen oder meinen Link großartig gelesen zu haben, ich hab da was aktuelleres gefunden: http://pipperr.de/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=dba:install_ubuntu_debian_10
<duke_> einfach in google eingegeben oder was :P ?
<Xanthomryr> rreboot
<kirsten> hi, weiss jemand von euch, wie ich Java-Applets unter Ubuntu aus firefox abspeichern kann, um sie anschließend in impress einzufügen???
<ppq> man kann java applets innerhalb von impress präsentationen starten? wow
<bekks> Man kann noch ganz andere Dinge in impress starten ;P
<kirsten> ja, aber wie??
<kirsten> und vor allem: wie speichere ich sie erstmal ab??
<Fuchs> da Java lokal ausgefuehrt wird, muesste es im temporaeren Ordner von firefox rumliegen
<Fuchs> in der Theorie
<Fuchs> vorgesehen ist es nicht, wenn Du die ganze Seit speicherst, koennte es aber das Applet mitziehen
<kirsten> hm, das hört sich nicht nach ner einfachen lösung an:(
<Fuchs> sonst schaut man im Quellcode nach, woher er das Vieh laedt. Wenn die das abgesichert haben, dann schaut man mit live http headers, woher er das Vieh laedt 
<ppq> man könnte auch mal in den quelltext der seite, auf der das applet eingebunden ist, schauen, vielleicht sind da ja .jar und .jad verlinkt
<Fuchs> vorgesehen ist es aber im Prinzip nicht
<Fuchs> was ich auch verstehen kann, ist ja deren content, nicht Deiner. 
<kirsten> naja, ich habe die Java-Applets auch auf einer CD, die ich gekauf habe. deshalb fand ichs ok, dass auch in meine präsentation einzubauen
<jokrebel> duke_: ja - Suchstring: oracle 11g ubuntu 10 wiki - 3ter Treffer
<ppq> kirsten: achso, dann hol sie dir doch von der cd
<Fuchs> kirsten: dann kannst Du die ja direkt von da holen, ist weniger schmerzhaft
<kirsten> und wie binde ich sie in impress ein?
<ppq> die dateien müssen da ja irgendwo rumfliegen
<kirsten> verdammt, außerdem habe ich gerade festgestellt, dass die cd die Java-Applet  auch nur verlinkt hat:(
<bullgard4> Platten einbinden v. 2.30.0 in Maverick zeigt eine Partition meiner einzigen fest eingebauten Festplatte mit 2 Icons an: Einmal als "(nicht eingebunden)" und gleichzeitig einmal als "(eingebunden)". Ist das ein Bug? 
<duke_> :Q
<bullgard4> '~$ mount' zeigt sie als eingebunden an.
<b34bb> hi
<b34bb> kurze frage, welcher befehl gibt mir meine grafikkarte aus?
<Fuchs> lspic | grep VGA
<Fuchs> lspci
<b34bb> danke
<b34bb> macht es einen unterschied ob ...GM965/GL960... und GME 965/GLE 960?
<b34bb> im wiki steht n grafikkarten eintrag, der mit meinem abgesehen von dem E exakt übereinstimmt, aber keinen ohne E
<b34bb> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Ausgabeger%C3%A4te/Grafikkarten#Intel
<shetlandpony> b34bb's url: http://tinyurl.com/35chxm4 | Hardwaredatenbank/Ausgabegeräte/Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<queuinged> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<queuinged>   openssh-server: Depends: openssh-client (= 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu3) but 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu4 is to be installed
<queuinged> hallo
<queuinged> ich versuche openssh-server auf 10.4 zu installieren
<queuinged> und bekomme die o.g. fehlermeldung
<queuinged> kann mir jemand helfen
<k1l> queuinged: fremdquellen? 
<k1l> ähm es ist doch schon installiert
<ppq> (die neuere ist in lucid-updates, die ältere in lucid)
<queuinged> meinst du sowas wie ppa.laun... ?
<queuinged> ppq: damit kann ich nicht anfangen
<bullgard4> queuinged: Hast Du versucht, das Paket zu aktualisieren?
<ppq> queuinged: führe bitte mal 'apt-cache policy openssh-client openssh-server | pastebinit' aus, pastebinit ggf. installieren vorher
<queuinged> http://pastebin.com/3C4neC7u
<ppq> queuinged: du hast offenbar den client aus dem lucid-updates repo installiert und es danach deaktiviert.
<Frickelpit> queuinged: wechsel mal den mirror auf den hauptserver und mach erneut ein update
<ppq> queuinged: du solltest das lucid-updates repo wieder aktivieren (stichwort: paketquellen) und die paketlisten updaten, dann müsste die installation vom openssh-server eigentlich klappen
<queuinged> hmm wie heisst die quelle genau
<bekks> Paketquellen, erster Reiter.
<ppq> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<queuinged> so wie ich es sehe haben alle "other software" quellen inen hacken
<queuinged> danke
<Cdh> tut eigentlich bei noch jemandem das magnatune plugin von rhythmbox nicht mehr?
<Frickelpit> seit wann tut man tuten?
<Cdh> bei natty geht's, aber bei ubuntu current und archlinux geht's bei mir nicht mehr, hört nicht auf zu verbinden
<queuinged> danke, openssh-server scheint sich instaliert zu haben
<PBeck> hi
<ppq> ,changing host? PBeck, hi :)
<ppq> ah, weg ist das pony
<PBeck> ppq: ?
<Fuchs> PBeck: der bot haette Dir sagen sollen, dass Du gerne das Nickserv Passwort als Server Passwort eintragen moechtest
<ppq> PBeck: wollte dich nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass dein cloak nicht funktioniert
<Fuchs> PBeck: weil Du sonst den Kanal bei jedem join mit 3 Zeilen zukleisterst
<PBeck> Fuchs: zeig mal
<dAnjou> gibt's nen programm, was mir mitloggt, welche programme ich wie lange nutze? quasi eine softwarenutzungsstatistik erstellt?
<Fuchs> PBeck: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399637/
<PBeck> huh was ist das den komisches - wird bei mir gar nicht angezeigt :)
<PBeck> mal gucken wie das bei irssi geht
<PBeck> bei mir ist das passwort derzeit in den autocmd vom network drin
<dude88> moin
<dude88> gibts hier auch support für mathe aufgaben ???
<Frickelpit> nein
<Robert_Zenz> ,ot? dude88 
<Fuchs> Robert_Zenz: Pony ist gerade weg. 
<Robert_Zenz> Fuchs, och schade. :(
<dude88> kein mathe cracj hier ?
<dude88> k
<Robert_Zenz> dude88, wenn du das wo fragen willst, dann in #ubuntu-de-offtopic...
<k1l> dude88: was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun. sei mal nicht so unhöflich.
<Robert_Zenz> dude88, Dieser Channel sit nur für Ubuntu.
<dude88> wtf is ubuntu ????
<PBeck> so Fuchs ppq ich probiers mal nochmal
<PBeck> so Fuchs ppq - hat sich was verändert?
<Fuchs> PBeck: noe
<Frickelpit> könnte man den versuch auch nach offtopic verlagern? danke
<PBeck>  /network add -autosendcmd "/msg nickserv identify password ;wait 2000" Freenode <= dann bewirkt das wait irgendwas anderes - dann gehts wohl nicht? Die joins müssten noch irgendwie warten
<Frickelpit> erhöhe den wait
<k1l> nickserv pw als serverpasswort funktioniert. (sagt auch freenode selber)
<Oliver1> guten Abend zusammen. Um ein Windows- Programm unter Wine zu installieren, muss ich die *.exe zunächst ausführbar machen. Dazu habe ich den Befehl "chmod +x media/disk/install.exe" eingegeben. Er findet das Verzeichnis nicht. Was habe ich vom Befehlsaufbau her falsch gemacht? Das Verzeichnis auf der CD besteht.
<Fuchs> Oliver1: auf einer CD kannst Du eh nichts ausfuehrbar machen
<Fuchs> Oliver1: es ist auch nicht noetig
<Fuchs> Oliver1: starte die Exe direkt mit wine aus der Konsole, dann tritt der bug nicht auf
<Oliver1> ok, wie bitte lautet dazu der Befehl?
<Fuchs> wine /pfad/zur/datei.exe 
<rumpe1> Oliver1, wine dingsbums.exe
<Oliver1> ok, mom
<Oliver1> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399638/ das war die Ausgabe. Was habe ich falsch gemacht?
<rumpe1> Oliver1, du mußt die nicht ausführbar machen..
<rumpe1> einfach wine /media/disk/install.exe   (wenn denn der pfad stimmt)
<Oliver1> ach...., ja klar.... 
<Oliver1> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399639/
<Oliver1> ich habe wohl immer noch einen Fehler
<rumpe1> Oliver1, dann check mal, ob das verzeichnis existiert und ob die rechte stimmen
<Oliver1> ok
<Oliver1> also das Verzeichnis stimmt
<Oliver1> ich bin dazu noch mal extra den Baum unter Nautilus durchgegangen
<rumpe1> Oliver1, auch rechte gecheckt?
<Oliver1> Du meinst die des angemeldeten Users?=
<Oliver1> Wie kann ich im Terminal das Verzeichnis verlassen?
<rumpe1> was sagt "ls -l /home/oliver/.local/share/mime/packages/x-wine-extension-/bzw.xml"
<Oliver1> no such file of directory found
<rumpe1> was sagt "ls -ld /home/oliver/.local/share/mime/packages/x-wine-extension-"
<Oliver1> ich glaube ich bin im falschen Verzeichnis. So wie ich das unter ls sehe, bin ich im home- Verzeichnis. Ich müsste da raus, oder?
<rumpe1> bei absolutem pfad ist das völlig wurst, wo du bist
<rumpe1> (man beachte das "d" in -ld...)
<rumpe1> als hinweis, wenn du dir tipparbeit sparen willst.. im pfad öfter mal TAB drücken ^^
<Oliver1> also mir Deinem letzten Befhehl bekomme ich gar nichts angezeigt
<rumpe1> dann haste was falsch eingegeben
<bekks> Was ist denn dein genauer Befehl?
<Oliver1> hat jemand noch einen anderen Paste- Service. Bei Ubuntu- User nimmt den Code nicht mehr an
<bekks> "nimmt nicht an" heisst was genau?
<rumpe1> Oliver1, "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls -ld /home/oliver/.local/share/mime/packages/x-wine-extension- | pastebinit"
<rumpe1> Oliver1, davon den link in der letzten Ausgabezeile hier pasten
<rumpe1> hmm... obwohl... *g*
<Oliver1> bekks: ich habe jetzt ca. 10 mal den Code eingegeben, und er nimmt ihn nicht an und gibt mir keine URL mehr aus
<rumpe1> ist ja nur eine Zeile ^^
<Oliver1> rumpe1; ist das eine Anwendung für einen Paste- Dienst?
<bekks> "nimmt nicht an" verstehe ich trotzdem nicht.
<rumpe1> Oliver1, jo.. da kannste nach pastebin pipen...   komfortable lösung
<bekks> Was genau tust Du, ganz detailiert?
<Oliver1> er läd einen neuen Code
<bekks> WER macht WAS GENAU, nachdem DU WAS ganz GENAU tust? :)
<Oliver1> ich kopiere die Ausgabe des Terminals in den Paste- Service, gebe den angegebenen Code ein, bestätige und erhalte dann einen neuen Code
<Oliver1> rumpe1: was hatte es mit dem Befehl auf sich?
<k1l> ,nopaste? Oliver1 
<Fuchs> k1l: no pony today
<k1l> http://paste.pocoo.org  Oliver1 
<rumpe1> Oliver1, pastebinit installieren, rechte im verzeichnis gucken, diese in den pastebin hochladen und link ausspucken. All-in-one
<Oliver1> rumpe1: ich habe den Befehl im Terminal kopiert und erhalte wieder keine Ausgabe. Seltsam..
<rumpe1> höchst seltsam ^^
<Oliver1> ja, leider
<rumpe1> schilder mal schritt-für-schritt, wie du ein terminal öffnest und das da reinkopierst
<Oliver1> er fragt nicht mal mein PW ab
<Oliver1> Anwendungen/Zubehör/Terminal starten. Deinen Befehl makieren und im Terminal einfügen. Dann Enter drücken und dann dumm gucken.. ;-)
<Oliver1> nothingś happend
<rumpe1> und womit fängt die kopierte zeile im terminal an?
<rumpe1> mit sudo oder wurde beim copy&paste da noch anderer kram davor rüberkopiert?
<Oliver1> ich habe gerade geschaut
<Oliver1> nein
<rumpe1> hm... aber... selbst wenn...  überhaupt keine ausgabe klingt wirklich schwer nachvollziehbar
<rumpe1> mach neues terminal auf und tipp den befehl mal ab
<Oliver1> ok
<Oliver1> hier mal die Ausgabe Deines vorletzten Befehls http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399640/
<Oliver1> der Code hat er wieder angenommen
<rumpe1> ah
<rumpe1> geht doch :D
<rumpe1> das erklärt auch womöglich schon die Fehlermeldung... 
<Oliver1> also, manuell abtippen hat funktioniert
<rumpe1> dann haste beim copy&paste geschlampt ^^
<Oliver1> besser so, als PC kaputt
<rumpe1> kann vorkommen, wenn copy&paste mal daneben geht :)
<Oliver1> so, das pastebin- Programm ist installiert. Wo kann ich das bitte finden?
<rumpe1> überall
<Oliver1> Er sagt "Du versichst ein leeres Dokument ab zu senden, beende."
<Oliver1> das verstehe ich nicht
<rumpe1> ahjo
<rumpe1> z.B. "pastebinit dokumentennamen.bla" schickt dokumentennamen.bla in einen pastebin im internet und spuckt danach die dazugehörige url aus
<Oliver1> ok, wie kann ich das benutzen? Über einen Befehl? Oder auch über die GUI?
<rumpe1> oder "ls -l | pastebinit"  gibt die struktur des aktuellen verzeichnisses aus und zwar direkt in einen pastebin
<Oliver1> verstehe
<rumpe1> mußt also nicht umständlich webseiten aufrufen und copy&pasten
<Oliver1> wo bitte liegt denn der gerade Strick vor "pastebin" auf der Tastatur?
<Oliver1> verstanden
<rumpe1> AltGr-<
<Oliver1> *Strich
<rumpe1> links unten
<Oliver1> danke
<Oliver1> http://pastebin.com/gbgb3k9n
<Oliver1> das ist ja cool!
<rumpe1> so... fassen wir zusammen:
<rumpe1> <Oliver1> also das Verzeichnis stimmt  <Oliver1> ich bin dazu noch mal extra den Baum unter Nautilus durchgegangen
<rumpe1> andererseits: ls -ld /home/oliver/.local/share/mime/packages/x-wine-extension-      ls: Zugriff auf /home/oliver/.local/share/mime/packages/x-wine-extension- nicht möglich: No such file or directory
<Oliver1> den Pfad /media/disk/install.exe ist ja auch richtig...
<rumpe1> mach mal "ls -l /home/oliver/.local/share/* | pastebinit"
<rumpe1> ach, den meintest du
<Oliver1> davor "wine", und dann sollte doch die *.exe ausgeführt werden..., theoretisch
<rumpe1> im idealfall
<Oliver1> http://pastebin.com/XAjeee9q
<Oliver1> was bedeutet "-l" in dem Befehl?
<rumpe1> Oliver1, lange anzeige... mit rechten und so
<Oliver1> ok
<rumpe1> der punkt ist wohl, daß du schon keinen ordner $HOME/.local/share/mime hast
<rumpe1> äh.. doch
<rumpe1> machmal "ls -l $HOME/.local/share/mime/* | pastebinit"
<Oliver1> http://pastebin.com/18n2s9KE
<rumpe1> hm...
<rumpe1> Fehler: cannot write x-wine-extension-/bzw.xml   ...    aber nach dem Verzeichnis sollte man eher x-wine-extension-bzw.xml erwarten o.O
<Oliver1> ist er noch zu retten? ;-)
<rumpe1> klingt für mich irgendwie nach bug
<Oliver1> ich sehe schon, ich muss wieder Win drauf machen ;-)
<rumpe1> probier mal "mkdir $HOME/.local/share/mime/packages/x-wine-extension-"
<rumpe1> und danach setup wieder mit wine starten
<Oliver1> fertig
<Oliver1> und jetzt noch mal unter wine ausführen?
<rumpe1> jop
<fresh24> wie rippe ich unter ubuntu am besten audio cds?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CDs_rippen fresh24 
<Fuchs> fresh24: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CDs_rippen such Dir was aus
<rumpe1> Oliver1, tut sich was?
<Oliver1> http://pastebin.com/ZEbbMKx4
<fresh24> thx
<Oliver1> oh ,das ist nicht die Ausgabe, die er mir hier zeigt
<Keba> was ist das fuer ein compiz-plugin, bei dem alle fenster einer arbeitsflaeche gleichzeitig gezeigt werden?
<rumpe1> Oliver1, wine ... setup.exe | pastebinit
<Oliver1> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/317246/
<Oliver1> wieder leeres Dokument
<rumpe1> den zweiten fehler kann man möglicherweise wie in dem thread hier http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1067824 beheben... zum ersten fällt mir nicht wirklich was ein. o.O
<rumpe1> wine suckt, mal ganz nebenbei bemerkt
<rumpe1> find auch nicht wirklich was über google... 
<Oliver1> ja, das ist irgendwie eine Krücke wie mir scheint. Ich überlege gerade, ob ich mir dafür alleine ein XP in VB installiere. Das ist vom Handlich hiersehr einfach und seit einem Jahr kann man auch die 3D- Engine ansprechen
<Oliver1> ich habe nur die Befürhctung, dass mein System das nicht mehr schafft
<rumpe1> Oliver1, ich würde vorschlagen, du probierst die sysctl-lösung aus dem link und wenns dann nicht tut, setzte eben eine VM auf.
<rumpe1> Oliver1, was für ein system hast du denn? (RAM? CPU?)
<Oliver1> ne, ne, ich mache das mit ner VM. 
<fresh24> Keba, Scale
<Oliver1> P4 Nothwood mit 2,53 GHz, 2 GB RAM
<rumpe1> Oliver1, sollte doch reichen
<Oliver1> *Northwood
<fresh24> also Skalieren auf Deutsch^^
<Oliver1> für VB? Ich werde es gleich feststellen.
<Keba> fresh24: danke :)
<Oliver1> rumpe1: ich danke Dir herzlichst für Deine Hilfe!!
<Oliver1> und Geduld
<Oliver1> !!!!
<rumpe1> Oliver1, immer gerne ^^
<Oliver1> ich wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Samstag!
<rumpe1> ebenso :)
<Oliver1> merci
<Kars-T> Ich habe das Problem, das ich per VGA Display 1 nicht mehr mit der Maus verlassen kann. Und per HDMI bekomme falsche Auflösungen. Ubuntu 10.10, ATI Graka mit deren Treiber. Jemand eine Meinung dazu?
<Black_OWI> ich habe 3 Netzwerkkarten und diese gebündelt (bonding) nun brauch ich für qemu wieder 3 bridges, hat das jemand schonmal hinbekommenß
<Astrophysiker> hi, ich versuche den nvidia-treiber unter 9.10 zu installieren, bekomme aber immer die Meldung: SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<bekks> Nopaste bitte die vollständige Ausgabe.
<Astrophysiker> ich habe schon versucht sämtliche nvidia-pakete zu deinstallieren
<Astrophysiker> bekks, das ist die vollständige ausgabe ;)
<bekks> Nein. :)
<bekks> Denn da steht zB keine Befehlszeile, die Du da ausführst :)
<Astrophysiker> ja, weil das die ausgabe der gui ist
<bekks> ,wf? Astrophysiker 
<bekks> Wo ist denn das Pferd hin?
<Astrophysiker> hm?
<Frickelpit> bekks: im ponyhof
<bekks> Aha. :)
<KojiroAK> Frickelpit: Ist es endlich beim Abdecker?
<Frickelpit> Astrophysiker: probier mal die installation per terminal
<bekks> Wir wissen nicht mal welchen nvidia-Treiber du versuchst zu installieren.
<Astrophysiker> version 185 schlägt er mir vor
<Astrophysiker> welche pakete wären das im terminal? nvidia-glx-... findet er nicht
<Astrophysiker> achso: es geht um den proprietären treiber
<Frickelpit> apt-cache search nvidia sollte einige ergebnise zeigen
<Astrophysiker> okay, jetzt möchte er xbmc entfernen, das kollidiert
<Astrophysiker> merkwürdig, scheinbar hat die installation von xbmc das paket entfernt
<Astrophysiker> reboot
<zeitsofa> hi zusammen :) - kann mir jemand sagen was der imap server hier treibt? yrus/cyr_expire[1374]: mydelete: committing txn 2147483919 - google spuckt zwar bissl was aus aber so recht schlau werd ich da nu nicht draus. jemand eine idee?
<e-anima> hi
<e-anima> irgendwelche tips für lightroom alternativen für ubuntu
<bekks> digikam
<e-anima> das ding in virtualbox laufen zu lassn istn desaster
<e-anima> ah bekks :)
<e-anima> bekks:  kannst du mir da zufällig sagen wie man wa simportiert...da ist nur zu auswahl facebook und anderer kramp, nur nicht meine hdd
<bekks> Du legst ein neues Album an, und siehst dann ja auch den Pfad dazu. Anschliessend kopierst Du einfach deine Bilder in dieses Verzeichnis rein.
<bekks> Dann kannst Du sie auch bequem zwischen verschiedenen Alben hin und her schieben.
<e-anima> achso
<e-anima> ich muss es dahinkopieren
<e-anima> ich suche die ganze zeit nach nem import
<machine_> weshalb überprüft (zählt) Ubuntu bei jedem reboot den Arbeitsspeicher? Windows macht so was nur bei einem Reset.
<apollo13> ä? tut es ja nicht
<Robert_Zenz> machine_, ahm...erklär mal bitte genauer was du meinst.
<rumpe2> machine_, kommt das zählen, währen oben noch das BIOS steht?
<machine_> na ja bei jedem neustart wird der Arbeitsspeicher gezählt die zwei gigabite die ich habe
<bekks> Ja, vom BIOS.
<mythos> wie kann man denn windows resetten auf welchen stand resetted der denn?
<machine_> vom bios
<bekks> Was hat das also mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<apollo13> und was zum teufel hat bios mit ubuntu zu tun?
<machine_> im vergleich beider systeme zählt Ubuntu nach einem Neustart jedesmal den Speicher Wieso?
<rumpe2> hehe... wenn nach der linux-installation was komisch läuft, ist IMMER linux schuld ^^
<machine_> schuldfrei
<rumpe2> machine_, wenn du da windows draufklatschst, wird der speicher genauso durchgezählt
<machine_> ne eben nicht 
<mythos> also, ich spekuliere mal, und glaube, dass er windows nicht neustarted sondern in den standby schickt
<el_lump> naja, aber ubuntu _befiehlt_ dem BIOS ja nicht, dass es das machen soll, oder?
<bekks> machine_: Doch. Ganz egal was du sagst. Windows kann die BIOS-Einstellungen nicht beeinflussen. Ubuntu auch nicht.
<machine_> NEUSTART
<rumpe2> machine_, BIOS->Bootloader->Linux ... Speicherzählen läuft in der BIOS-Phase. Solltest dir vielleicht nochmal genauer anlesen.
<papachaotica> hi, kann mir jemand bei meine iptables helfen, ich habe auf dem router ein squid transparent am laufen und möchte allen ausgeehenden http verkehr umleiten, jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher wo ich das einbauen soll hier das script http://pastebin.com/uwwVkMa3
<mythos> machine_, und selbst wenn? ist das denn jetzt so irrsinnig wichtig?
<machine_> Ich wollte nur wissen weshalb es diesen Unterschied gibt.
<mythos> wahrscheinlich schickt windows den rechner in einen anderen acpi-state
<mythos> aber ist wirklich nichts, was einen beunruhigen sollte
<machine_> na das ist doch mal was
<machine_> Aber so richtig wissen tut es keiner. 
<mythos> ganz ehrlich, ich hab wichtigere sorgen
<mythos> du kannst ja acpi-debugen anfangen. zusätzlich noch die firmware deines motherboards reverse engineeren.
<machine_> dann war die Frage nicht für diesen Support
<bekks> Wie bereits ganz am Anfang klar war.
<mythos> vielleicht ist da irgendwo ein "wenn linux dann mach es anders als mit windows"-verhalten implementiert 
<machine_> dankeschön
<mythos> np. 
<machine_> quit
<D0D0> high@all
<chizo> nabend
<chizo> kleines problem, nach ner frischen installation + ati treibern wird mein tv als projektor erkannt, gibts ne möglichkeit das zu ändern?
<Cdh> bei natty sehe ich gar keinen systray mehr und das systray applet funktioniert irgendwie nicht so... es ist schon geplant, dass es in der final einen systray gibt, oder?
<rumpe2> ,natty? Cdh 
<Cdh> hey, ich frage doch nur, ob es geplant ist und nicht nach support
<Fuchs> pony immer noch weg, aber ja: 
<Fuchs> bitte #ubuntu-de+1 nehmen bei natty-fragen. Und nein, m.W. ist es nicht geplant, unity oder gnome? 
<Cdh> oh ok, danke
<Fuchs> Cdh: und vor allem: ist das applet im Panel drin? Also wurde es hinzugefuegt? 
<Cdh> ich weiß gar nicht so recht... eigentlich starte ich die standard session, aber es sieht verdammt stark nach gnome aus
<Cdh> ach ich aktualisiere mal nochmal und schaue dann
<chizo> bin ich blind oder gibts im aktuellen ccc keine möglichkeit den overscan zu regeln?
<Fuchs> Cdh: ansonsten fuege das mal zum Panel hinzu
<Fuchs> Benachrichtigungsanzeige oder so. Also rechtsklick auf das Panel, hinzufuegen. 
<Cdh> nah jetzt ist das ganze panel abgeschmiert ... ja ich weiß, ist noch alpha :)
<Cdh> also in meinem amdcccle gibt's auch kein overscan
<Fuchs> heh, hast Du einen backtrace? 
<Fuchs> Wenn ja: launchpad, die sind aktuell immer dankbar. 
<chizo> wäre aber unschön 1920x1080 und nen schwarzen rand drum rum zu haben
<Cdh> beziehungsweise overscan ist "Größe und Position"?
<Cdh> weil das gibt es bei mir mit 10.12
<dreewill> Cdh: ich habe auch natty auf meinem notebook und auch kein systray. unity gibt mir aber auch nicht die möglichkeit über rechte maustaste applets hinzuzufügen
<Cdh> gibt es nicht ziemlich viele programme, die gerne ein systray verwenden möchten?
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-09
<b34bb> moin
<b34bb> noch jemand da?
<b34bb> ich versuche gerade eine eigene schriftart zu erstellen, hab aber noch nichts gefunden womit ich das machen könnte, schon ne demo von nem anderen prog runtergeladen, wine mag die datei aber irgendwie nicht.
<b34bb> Ich würde das aber viel lieber mit einem ubuntu-prog machen, weiß da jmd eins?
<b34bb> Fontmatrix hab ich schon versucht, besitzt diese funktion aber nicht oder ich hab sie nicht gefunden
<b34bb> ?
<dreewill> hab von fonts keine ahnung, deshalb fällt mir nur gimp ein wenn es das überhaupt kann.
<b34bb> wär auch ok, ich will eh zeichen importieren die ich schon als gif hab
<b34bb> muss ich dan die schriftart datei mit gimp öffnen?
<dreewill> vielleicht hilft dir ja das: http://www.gimp.org/unix/fonts.html
<b34bb> das könnte es sein, ich versuchs mal
<b34bb> vielen dank
<dreewill> bitte bitte, viel glück :-)
<dreewill> so ich gehe mal ins bett. gute nacht!
<pLato0n> moin
<b34bb> moinmoin
<foobla> nabend
<Eldomar> hallo. welches dateisystem würdet ihr für eine 2TB datenplatte empfehlen, aus der hauptsächlich große dateien sind die hauptsächlich gelesen werden? xfs? (im desktop)
<b34bb> ext4?
<foobla> ext3?
<b34bb> :)
<Eldomar> warum, das eher und nicht xfs? die sind doch langsamer, oder?
<dAnjou> um die uhrzeit suchst du hier experten`?
<dAnjou> kein zeitgefühl, wa? ^^
<b34bb> :)
<Eldomar> naja, man kanns ja mal versuchen :)
<b34bb> ich formatier immer ext4 und hatte noch nie probleme damit
<foobla> geschwindigkeit ist nicht alles ;)
<b34bb> xfs hab ich allerdings noch nie getestet, und hab auch kiene geschwindigkeiten gestoppt
<Eldomar> ok, ich denke, dann nehm ich das mal ext4. ich google nur vorher noch ein bisschen deswegen
<b34bb> kann schon sein dass ext3 sicherer is, weiß ich grad nicht genau
<b34bb> foobla vllt?
<Eldomar> ich mache aber auch ab und zu backups. nur auf eine platte will ich mich lieber nicht verlassen. daher denke ich, von der zuverlässigkeit werden mir die meisten dateisysteme reichen
<Eldomar> denn recht zuverlässig sind die ja alle, denke ich
<b34bb> mhm
<foobla> naja hatte ne zeit lang xfs drauf aber geschwindigkeitsunterschiede waren nicht zu erkennen
<foobla> nuja ich les grade dass man bei xfs größenänderungen während der laufzeit vornehmen kann... schick schick, ich brauchs ja nich ^^
<Eldomar> ja, habe ich mal bei einem raid6 gemacht unter linux. aber hier jetzt brauch ich das auch nicht
<foobla> nuja im endeffekt entscheidet jeder selber... mir is ext sympatisch... geschwindigkeitstechnisch betrachtet gibts sicher unterschiede, aber ich merke nichts davon :)
<foobla> aber ma was anderes... kann mir jemand erklären, warum mein boot-usb-stick nach dem boot im nirvana landet?
<foobla> udev findet den stick erst wieder wenn er neu eingesteckt wird ^^
<b34bb> bootet er noch oder wird er schon während dem boot gekillt?
<b34bb> ok
<b34bb> kp
<foobla> ne der boot funktioniert und ein ls /dev/sd* verrät mir dass der stick weg is
<foobla> aber wenn ich den udev monitor laufen lasse, zeigt der mir den remove an wenn der stick gezogen wird
<b34bb> keine ahnung
<b34bb> sry
<foobla> kein ding kein ding
<foobla> boah ich les da grad was, was mich damals schon von xfs weggebracht hat... kann XFS immer noch nicht verkleinert werden?
<b34bb> kp
<b34bb> hab mit xfs nix am hut
<b34bb> is aber immernoch in entweicklung glaub ich, von daher könnt schon sein
<b34bb> ja mit ext3/4 is  man auf jeden fall auf der sicheren seite
<foobla> ja vorallem was datensicherheit angeht...
<foobla> also xfs kann immer noch nicht verkleinert werden
<foobla> hm... also für mein lvm nicht geeignet
<b34bb> ohje
<b34bb> damit hatt ich vor kurzem noch extreme probleme :)
<foobla> mitm lvm oder verkleinern des FS?
<b34bb> lvm
<b34bb> verschlüsselt und pw zweimal falsch eingegeben :)
<foobla> verschlüsselt mit luks?
<b34bb> jup
<b34bb> ja neue partitionstabelle
<foobla> ups
<b34bb> hatte aber noch n backup
<b34bb> glücklicherweise
<foobla> dann passts ja
<b34bb> ja schon
<foobla> naja bei mir isses lvm derzeit auch encrypted aber ne entgültige backup lösung fehlt derzeit noch
<b34bb> clonezilla?
<b34bb> auf externe platte
<foobla> naja wo speicherst 5TB backup?
<b34bb> oh
<b34bb> naja, auf ner 5TB platte :)
<foobla> da liegt des problem ^^
<foobla> xD
<b34bb> ja clonezilla kann komprimieren, weiß aber nicht wie stark
<foobla> deswegen fehlt derzeit noch... so wie genug geld da is, wandern mir 5 * 1TB platten ins haus
<b34bb> im saturn gibts grad 1TB platten für 45 ois
<Eldomar> ich glaube, 2TB-platten sind da noch günstiger. ich habe für meine 83 euro bezahlt
<foobla> dann kommt da ebenfalls n schöner cryptcontainer + lvm drauf ^^
<foobla> ja aber wenn mir ne platte crashed muss ich nur 1 TB syncn und nich 2 ;)
<b34bb> mhm
<Eldomar> ja. na gut
<b34bb> Clonezilla – Wikipedia <http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clonezilla>
<b34bb> falls dus nicht kennst
<b34bb> damit hab ich schon einige backups gemacht, funktioniert gut
<foobla> thx
<foobla> les grad die wiki durch
<b34bb> ich find grad aber die möglichen packmethoden nicht
<foobla> cool unterstützt auch lvm2
<b34bb> is auch intuitiv zu bedienen und relativ schnell
<foobla> und für nicht unterstüzte FS die hardcore variante mit dd xD
<b34bb> is alles mit dabei :)
<foobla> ich hab vor jahren mal backups gemacht aber frag mich nich mehr mit was... war n consolenclient... ntfs war da grad experimental
<b34bb> das könnte partimage gewesen sein
<foobla> ja genau thx ^^
<b34bb> das hat immernoch leichte probleme mit NTFS glaub ich
<foobla> hat auch ewig gebraucht für so ne damals noch 250gb platte
<b34bb> :)
<foobla> und die komprimierung müsste bzip2 gewesn sein
<b34bb> da muss ich passen ;)
<foobla> nuja wayne... spätestens nachdem dir des erste mal n ntfs bkp flöten geht kickst partimage
<b34bb> hatt ich noch nie
<foobla> doch ich schon, beim zurückspielen auf die platte... aber ich find datenchrashs haben auch ihre guten seiten... man hat endlich wieder absolute ordnung in seinem system, keine datei ist falsch einsortiert... :)
<b34bb> ohja
<b34bb> hab auch schon mal überlegt ob ich einfach formatier und mir nur das wiederhol was ich auch wirklich brauch
<b34bb> habs aber nich über mich gebracht :)
<foobla> ^^
<foobla> kenn ich... da hockt man vor der console und hat bereits mkfs.ext3 stehen, müsste nur noch enter tippen aber kanns nich
<b34bb> :)
<b34bb> das leben ist hart
<foobla> bzw dd=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdxy
<foobla> :)
<b34bb> urandom?
<b34bb> uran-dom?
<b34bb> apropro, kennst du artemis fowl?
<foobla> ne kenn ich nich
<b34bb> ja hat auch nix mit ubuntu zu tun
<foobla> /dev/urandom erzeugt zufällige ausgaben
<b34bb> kk
<foobla> naja an dieser stelle sollte ich vllt erwähnen, dass bei mir gentoolinux läuft und kein ubuntu
<b34bb> ja da gibts ne schriftart, gnimisch...in der zu programmieren is voll witzig :)
<b34bb> was für eine quit-message
<b34bb> :D
<foobla> oO
<foobla> ich sollte solangsam mal wieder n normalen schlafrüthmus finden ^^ muss ab montag wieder um halb 8 anfangen mit arbeiten
<b34bb> hey artemis musst du dir mal anhören/lesen, is echt witzig
<foobla> schlafrythmus*
<b34bb> is halt son computer-genie das versucht irgendwelchen fabelwesen gold abzuzocken
<b34bb> ja ich glaub ich verpenn am montag einfach
<b34bb> eh kein bock
<b34bb> :)
<foobla> :)
<b34bb> ich hab den schlafrythmus jetzt schon seit ca ner woche, und es verschiebt sich immer weiter nach hinten :)
<foobla> ne ich bin hochmotiviert... wenn ich doch soviel motivation zum schlafen hätte
<b34bb> motivation zum schlafen, die: allgemein als müdigkeit bezeichnet ;)
<foobla> naja hab seit 3 wochen urlaub, am ersten urlaubstag bin ich um 20 uhr schlafen gegangen weil ich so fertig war xD
<b34bb> mhm, kenn ich
<foobla> achso... dann muss ich also nur genügend müdigkeit farmen
<b34bb> kommt beim kaffetrinken ;)
<foobla> :)
<foobla> naja mittlerweile bin ich bei 4 uhr angekommen und ich hab so die vermutung, dass ich heut garnich mehr schlafn geh
<b34bb> naja, heut mittag vllt
<b34bb> eig wollt ich eut mitteg jmd besuchen gehen
<foobla> naja dann verpenn ich montag aber definitiv
<b34bb> sudo apt-get install alarmclock
<b34bb> falls dein rechner über nacht anbleibt
<foobla> ^^
<b34bb> der nimmt immer die maximale lautstärke, dann stehst du erstmal im bett :)
<foobla> xD | seither hats n einfaches sleep 6h && mplayer /mnt/storage/serien/*/* -shuffle auch getan
<b34bb> mhm
<b34bb> ja du kannst alarm clock auch n befehl zum ausführen geben
<b34bb> is imprinzip nur n timer
<foobla> anlage voll aufgedreht und dann mit nem zufälligen soundtrack einer serie wach werden, nach der fernbedienung greifen, leiser stellen 2 folgen reinziehn und aufstehn ;)
<b34bb> wenn ich sowas mach penn ich gleich wieder ein :)
<foobla> dafür hab ich meine freundin, die ab dem moment wo die serien laufen rumnörgelt ;)
<b34bb> :)
<b34bb> welches prog is eigentlich mplayer?
<foobla> kennst garnich?
<b34bb> nö
<b34bb> ich hab totem, vlc und rythmbox
<foobla> mplayer is nix anderes
<b34bb> kk
<foobla> nur in erster linie consolebased
<foobla> esseiden du nimmst gmplayer
<foobla> mir is der vlc nich so sympatisch... liegt vllt daran, dass des firefoxplugin nich so will wie ich des gern hätte
<b34bb> test
<foobla> it workz
<b34bb> irgendwie war ich kurz weg
<foobla> passiert
<b34bb> vlc kann tatsächlich auch manche codecs nicht lesen
<b34bb> hätt ich nie gedacht
<foobla> welche zb?
<b34bb> kp mehr , aber es kam die fehlermeldung: Vlc kann die datei blubb nicht öffnen.unbekannter codec. Leider können sie daran nichts ändern
<b34bb> vorallem das leider können sie daran nichts ändern fand ich amüsant :)
<foobla> also wenn ich vlc compile hab ich ne recht große auswahl an codecs die ich mit reinnehmen kann
<foobla> das is ne tolle aussage :)
<foobla> seitdem vlc voll auf qt4 umgestiegen is gefällt mir der player nich mehr
<b34bb> qt4?
<foobla> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_%28Bibliothek%29
<foobla> kurz gesagt eine grafische oberfläche
<b34bb> ok
<b34bb> hab ich nicht wirklich mitgekrig glaub ich
<b34bb> wann war das?
<foobla> früher konnte man beim vlc zwischen gtk und qt wählen
<foobla> muss jetzt auch schon 1 - 2 jahre her sein
<b34bb> ah ok
<b34bb> dann vllt doch
<foobla> bei mir laufen halt die meisten programme in der console und wenn nicht, dann auf gtk, da macht sich ein programm auf qt nicht sehr schön
<b34bb> mhm
<foobla> alles mit nem einheitlichen theme und nur ein programm, das anders aussieht, gefällt mir nich
<b34bb> ja klar
<foobla> naja aber ich rauch noch eine und geh dann pennen ^^
<b34bb> klingt nach nem guten plan
<foobla> muss morgen erstmal meinen bootstick wieder hinbeigen bevor ich auf die blöde idee komm zu rebooten
<b34bb> jetzt müsst ich nurnoch meinen tabak finden
<foobla> rechts neben dir in der schublade
<b34bb> nee, da steht mein lap :)
<foobla> hätte klappen können :)
<b34bb> und da is keine schubladen :)
<b34bb> sind keine
<b34bb> aber links von mir in der verpackung von der tastatur siehts gut aus :)
<foobla> ^^
<foobla> faszinierend wie lange nun schon mein wlan stabil läuft
<mythos> =)
<mythos> stabile wlans sind selten
<b34bb> ich hab irgendwie das pech eine von drei wlankarten zu haben für die man den klernel umschreiben muss
<foobla> nuja seither gings
<foobla> jetzt hab ich n neuen laptop und ne atheros card
<b34bb> ich hab intel irgendwas
<foobla> meinen router auf ddwrt umgestellt und iwie bricht die verbindung immerwieder ab
<mythos> btw.. vlc nutze wxwidgets... nicht gtk+
<mythos> *nutzte
<foobla> naja die intel sind doch gut sopported
<b34bb> bis auf die
<foobla> echt? kk mein fehler :)
<b34bb> hab in allen möglichen wikis gesucht und bin bei archlinux fündig geworden
<b34bb> und mein grafikchip unterstützt natürlich kein compiz
<foobla> hatte seither die iwl3945 und die ging einwandfrei
<mythos> b34bb, welcher chip beim wlan?
<b34bb> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<b34bb> sagt lspci
<foobla> genau die hatte ich auch
<foobla> und die funtzt
<b34bb> ???
<mythos> die sollte eigentlich gut funktionieren
<b34bb> wie zum laufwen gekrigt?
<foobla> mom ich schau schnell wie die module heißen
<b34bb> hab nirgends was gefunden
<b34bb> fett
<foobla> unter gentoo heißt die firmware iwl3945-ucode
<mythos> die firmware wird ja mitgeliefert
<b34bb> den hab ich bei one bestellt
<b34bb> da war nix dabei
<mythos> eigentlich... also eigentlich solltest du ubuntu installieren und ootb die wlan-karte verwenden können
<b34bb> die erste meldung bei ecosia wenn ich das suche fängt mit kernel panic an
<mythos> b34bb, die liefert der distributor, also ubuntu, schon mit
<b34bb> klingt erstmal nich sooo gut
<b34bb> da geht nix
<mythos> b34bb, welche ubuntu-version?
<b34bb> hab auch schon wicid installiert, der findet auch nix
<b34bb> 10.04.1
<mythos> ok, wart mal kurz
<foobla> also ich hab damals unter gentoo nen eigenen kernel gebaut und hab intel wireless wifi und dann iwl3945 mit reingebaut
<foobla> und wenn ich ne ubuntu livecd boote erkennt der die
<b34bb> also beim network manager is die option funknetztwerke aktivieren grau hinterlegt
<b34bb> heißt er hat keine hardware dafür gefunden, oder nich?
<foobla> is dein wlan auch an... sprich knopf oder schalter in richtiger position? ^^
<mythos> gib mal die ausgabe von dmesg (nopaste service nutzen)
<b34bb> ja is an
<foobla> kannst das modul iwl3945 laden?
<b34bb1> ausgabe von dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de <http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399645/>
<b34bb1> die ausgabe geht nach oben noch weiter, aber soviel brauchst du nicht, oder?
<b34bb1> also is ja immer wieder das selbe
<foobla> ?
<foobla> ah k
<b34bb1> ? ?
<foobla> ne passt
<foobla> b34bb1: kannst das modul iwl3945 laden?
<b34bb1> mit?
<foobla> achso ich vergaß ubuntu
<b34bb1> hä
<mythos> ne... ist zu wenig. gib mal die komplette /var/log/syslog
<foobla> sudo modprobe iwl3945 ;)
<mythos> das sollte ja eigentlich schon geladen sein ;)
<b34bb1> also modprobe gibt nix aus
<foobla> sollte würde könnte... immer diese modalverben
<b34bb1> die syslog is unterwegs
<mythos> was dir da die log zumüllt, ist aber schon ziemlich komisch
<foobla> wenn modprobe nix ausgibt hat er das modul 'eigentlich' geladen
<mythos> joah, das würde man auch in den logs sehen ^^
<mythos> aber das sieht ja irgendwie nach iptables aus
<b34bb1> /var/log/syslog › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de <http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399646/>
<foobla> b34bb1: zeigt dir ifconfig n wlan0 an?
<mythos> per lsmod | grep iwl könnte er natürlich auch prüfen, ob das modul geladen ist.
<foobla> ja könnte, jetzt isses auf jedenfall geladen
<b34bb1> nö, nur n eth0 und lo
<foobla> ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<foobla> bzw sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<b34bb1> permission denied
<b34bb1> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<b34bb1> miot rechten
<foobla> kk
<b34bb1> iwl3945                79436  0 
<b34bb1> iwlcore               124955  1 iwl3945
<b34bb1> mac80211              238448  2 iwl3945,iwlcore
<b34bb1> led_class               3764  2 iwl3945,iwlcore
<b34bb1> cfg80211              148546  3 iwl3945,iwlcore,mac80211
<foobla> mythos: sicher dass die firmware schon drauf sein müsste?
<b34bb1> lsmod | grep iwl
<mythos> foobla, also bei der livecd ist sie
<b34bb1> ja die livecd hat auch gparted, und wenn dus installierst is es nich mehr drauf
<mythos> wieso ist die log so zugemüllt? was hast denn schon alles probiert?
<b34bb1> auf dem sys noch nix
<b34bb1> is neu aufgezogen
<foobla> ich such grad wie die firmware unter ubuntu genannt wird
<b34bb1> ja vermutlich schon gleich
<b34bb1> wenn du den namen den du vorhin geschickt hast und ubuntu suchst kommt n erster eintrag mirt kernel panic
<mythos> hast du debug als kernopt mitgegeben?
<b34bb1> nich das ich wüsste
<mythos> naja... gib halt alle syslog.gz unter /var/log... was soll ich machen
<mythos> hätte es dir ja gerne erspart
<b34bb1> ich hab hier syslog 2 und 3, aber 1 fehlt
<foobla> nuja schau mal im ordner /lib/firmware/ nach iwlwifi-3945
<mythos> foobla, ist da
<mythos> habe selbst 10.04 am laufen
<mythos> und nicht mal das device verbaut
<mythos> iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode
<b34bb1> iwlwifi 3945-2.ucode
<b34bb1> is da
<b34bb1> kurz afk
<foobla> kk
<b34bb1> und wieder da
<b34bb1> brauchst du die .gz noch?
<mythos> jup ;)
<b34bb1> http://www.materialordner.de/AWYLQq274FmDFgAxrLCHT0PvzMVuyi2Y.htm
<b34bb1> http://www.materialordner.de/S6GvpeeTo0jjJ0IbmVVhc4Rlxqak9H1R.html
<b34bb1> ...?
<b34bb1> mythos?
<mythos> lese noch ;)
<b34bb1> kk
<mythos> gib mal iwconfig in die konsole ein
<mythos> das device sollte eigentlich vorhanden sein
<foobla> b34bb1: also bei mir lief die karte bereits mit kernel-2.6.24 einwandfei ;) von daher sollte wenn die karte ok is kein großes problem dahinter stecken
<b34bb1> lo        no wireless extensions.
<b34bb1> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<b34bb1> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any  
<b34bb1>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off   
<b34bb1>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<b34bb1>           Power Management:off
<mythos> also modul ist geladen und karte läuft eigentlich
<mythos> gib mal "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" ein (bitte nicht posten
<b34bb1> ja geht nicht
<b34bb1> doch posten?
<b34bb1> is nur eine zeile
<mythos> joah.. fehlermeldungen immer =)
<b34bb1> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<b34bb1> heißt funknetztwerk deaktiviert, oder nicht?
<foobla> da wäre es nich schlecht wenn n ifconfig wlan0 up gehn würde
<b34bb1> unknown error 132
<foobla> kannst grad mal den networkmanager schließen und s nochma versuchn?
<b34bb1> dann bin ich offline :)
<b34bb1> aber ja kann ich
<foobla> aso xD stimmt
<b34bb1> bzw wie ist die prozess ID?
<b34bb1> oder wie beendet man den
<b34bb1> is ja n system integrierter prozess
<mythos> ok
<foobla> hardcore variante sudo killall nm-applet und sudo /etc/init.d/networkmanager stop ... wenn die daemons in /etc/init.d/ stehen
<b34bb1> meinthe der mythos mit ok dass es noch ne andere möglichkeit gibt?
<foobla> keine ahnung...
<mythos> habe grad den bug-report in launchpad gefunden
<b34bb1> ja starten kann ich dann einfach mit networkmanager, oder?
<b34bb1> ok, was sagt der?
<foobla> ne den daemon wieder starten und dann nm-applet... bzw wenn garnichts mehr geht reboot
<b34bb1> hm
<mythos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/464559
<mythos> lese noch
<b34bb1> ja aml schauen was in dem report steht
<mythos> für mal als root: modprobe -r iwlcore; rfkill block wifi; rfkill unblock wifi; modprobe iwlcore;
<mythos> und dann sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<b34bb1> ja ich hab den artikel grad auch offen;)
<b34bb1> ERROR: Module ath9k does not exist in /proc/modules
<b34bb1> nach dem ersten befehl
<mythos> du hast auch keine atheros-karte ;)
<foobla> ersetzte ath9k für iwlcore
<b34bb1> ohje
<b34bb1> jemand darf mir virtuell auf den kopf hauen ;)
<b34bb1> ERROR: Module iwlcore is in use by iwl3945
<mythos> modprobe -r iwl3945
<mythos> da auch entladen
<mythos> *das
<b34bb1> ERROR: Module iwlcore does not exist in /proc/modules
<b34bb1> wenn ich den befehl ausgeführt hab den mythos grad gepostet hat und dann die befehlskette
<foobla> lsmod | frep iwl
<foobla> stehts mit drin? wenn nicht, hat sich der befehl erledigt
<foobla> grep nicht frep sry
<b34bb1> frep: befehl nicht gefunden
<foobla> ich sag ja sry ;) lsmod | grep iwl
<b34bb1> gibt nix aus
<foobla> k dann hat sich der befehl erledigt
<foobla> kannst fortfahrn mitm nächsten
<b34bb1> kk
<b34bb1> demnach wäre der nächste?
<b34bb1> ich blick nicht mehr durch
<foobla> rfkill block wifi
<foobla> dann rfkill unblock wifi
<b34bb1> dann unblock usw
<b34bb1> ?
<foobla> und zu guter letzt modprobe iwl3945
<foobla> dann ein ifconfig wlan0 up
<foobla> und wenn dann kein fehler kommt gehts bzw sollte es gehn
<b34bb1> wieder der selbe fehler
<b34bb1> :(
<mythos> gib mal rfkill list
<b34bb1> soft blocked:no
<b34bb1> hard blocked yes
<b34bb1> demnach is die hardware nicht in ordnung?
<b34bb1> oder sind das abstufungen
<mythos> die hw ist schlicht ausgeschalten
<mythos> hast du vielleicht noch einen schalter/hotkey am notebook?
<b34bb1> wenn ichs mit fn aktiviere bleibt die ausgabe gleich
<b34bb1> schalter gibts nicht
<b34bb1> und im networkmanager gehts auch nicht
<mythos> einer schreibt, dass sein wlan im bios deaktiviert war
<b34bb1> kanns sein das die hotkeys deaktiviert sind?
<b34bb1> da is es nicht, das hab ich vor kurzem durchgewühlt weil ich n biosupdate machen wollte
<b34bb1> gibts n befehl zzum anschalten?
<mythos> hmm... ich überleg grad die optionen
<foobla> naja ich verabschiede mich nu
<foobla> nach einer kippe
<mythos> cu foobla 
<b34bb1> wenn ich ifup wlan0 eingeb kommt unknown interface
<b34bb1> hau reib
<b34bb1> bis morgen vllt
<b34bb1> *rein
<mythos> gib mal sudo rfkill unlock all
<mythos> modprobe iwl3945
<mythos> ssh wäre toll bei so was ;)
<b34bb1> rfkill unlock all › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de <http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399647/>
<mythos> unblock... sorry
<b34bb1> ok
<b34bb1> dann modprobe und dann?
<mythos> sudo iconfig wlan0 up
<foobla> dann muss ich nämlich echt
<foobla> gehn die hotkeys nich normal out of the box? ok schlechtes argument das sollte wlan ja auch ^^
<foobla> xD router restart is ne tolle sache
<b34bb1> also iconfig geht nicht, und iwconfig mag up nicht
<b34bb1> das wlan hier geht, da hängen auch andere leute dran
<b34bb1> allerdings mit seven :!
<foobla> also cya und viel glück noch
<b34bb1> c_YA
<b34bb1> und danke schonmal für die hilfe
<b34bb1> :)
<mythos> vor dem ifconfig noch mal den unblock command
<bullgard4> Was ist die Funktion ~/Software/ ? Ein Container für Betriebsanleitungen? oder für Literatur allgemein? Wo ist das so festgelegt?
<bullgard4> s/ ~/ von ~/
<mythos> *versuch ist es wert, da einer schreibt, dass es bei ihm geholfen hat
<b34bb1> wieder error 132
<mythos> was für ein notebook hast denn?
<b34bb1> ich?
<b34bb1> manuell bei one zusammengestellt :(
<mythos> sorry, verbindungsabbruch
<mythos> <mythos> vor dem ifconfig noch mal den unblock command
<mythos> <mythos> *versuch ist es wert, da einer schreibt, dass es bei ihm geholfen hat
<b34bb1> die hab ich noch gelesen
<b34bb1> und auch ausgeführt, aber dann kommt wieder error 132
<mythos> joah... blöder hw-lock
<b34bb1> gibts da keinen befehl?
<mythos> was für ein notebook hast denn?
<b34bb1> manuell bei one zusammengestellt
<b34bb1> keine seriennummer
<b34bb1> unjikat
<b34bb1> *unikat
<mythos> nope...
<b34bb1> ...?
<b34bb1> kein befehl?
<mythos> ende der fahnenstange
<b34bb1> shit
<b34bb1> das dacht ich mir fast
<b34bb1> dann such ich mal die hotkeys
<mythos> wenn da bei rfkill list ein yes steht, ist schluss
<b34bb1> aber lautstärke und so geht
<b34bb1> heißt es ist nur aus oder auch defekt?
<mythos> du könntest ein neueres ubuntu mal per livecd starten
<mythos> vielleicht ist es auch einfach ein treiberbug
<b34bb1> ja aber neuer wäre nur 10.10, und das is ja noch nicht direkt stabiel soweit ich mitgekrigt hab
<mythos> nur aus
<b34bb1> ok, das is doch schonmal was
<b34bb1> ifup "interface" schaltet angeblich an
<b34bb1> aber wenn ich wlan0 als interface angebe sagt er er kennt es nicht
<b34bb1> Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<b34bb1> oder ist das interface irgendwas mit iwl?
<b34bb1> aber warum spuckt er mir mit iwconfig wlan0 aus und erkennt es dann nicht???
<mythos> <mythos> der treiber erkennt es, er kann es nur nicht verwenden, wegen des hw-locks
<b34bb1> aber angeblich schaltet ifup "interface" das gerät ja an
<b34bb1> terminal befehl Wlan aktivieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de <http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/terminal-befehl-wlan-aktivieren/>
<b34bb1> hmhmhm
<mythos> ja, wenn es möglich ist
<mythos> macht ifconfig device up auch
<b34bb1> ohje
<mythos> irgendwas hat freenode heute gegen mich
<b34bb1> ja es könnte schon sein dass es das mit dem kernlel umschreiben ist, oder?
<b34bb1> vllt kann er durch irgendeinen fehler in der software nich einschalten
<mythos> ah... jetzt geht's wieder =)
<b34bb1> ich schick dir mal den link, wenn ich ihn find
<mythos> weswegen ich dir ja auch geraten hab, mal ein neueres ubuntu zu probieren ;)
<b34bb1> kannst nicht schlafen?
<b34bb1> Iwlwifi – Gentoo Linux Wiki <http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi#Installation> is aber für gentoo wie mir grad auffällt
<mythos> das sollte im ubuntu-kernel alles aktiviert sein
<b34bb1> hm
<b34bb1> dann weiß ich auch nix
<b34bb1> das war das letzte was ich noch gemacht hätte, aber kernel-modifikationen sind halt riskant...
<b34bb1> aber ich kann den kernle mit gedit öffnen wührend er läuft und nachschauen obs drin is, oder nicht?
<mythos> b34bb1, gib mal die komplette ausgabe von sudo rfkill list
<b34bb1> rfkill list › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de <http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399648/>
<b34bb1> das is alles
<b34bb1> . . ?
<b34bb1> irgendwie mag freenode dich grad echt nicht
<mythos> dann fass ich mal die optionen zusammen: 1) im bios das wlan device per hotkey mal aus und einschalten 2) noch mal kontrollieren, dass es im bios aktiviert ist 3) noch mal gucken, ob es eine tastenkombination oder einen anderen schalter für das device gibt 4) eine neuere version von ubuntu testen
<mythos> das wär's 
<mythos> mehr gibt es nicht zu tun
<mythos> ich weiß
<mythos> wahrscheinlich, weil ich ssl benutze
<b34bb1> im bios is nix, die einstellungen hab ich durchgewühlt und da war nix mit wlan
<b34bb1> warum deaktivierst du ssl dann nicht?
<b34bb1> ja neuere version testen mach ich irgendwann heut mittag
<mythos> b34bb1, die liste ist aber angekommen, oder?
<b34bb1> jup
<b34bb1> 06:18:56) mythos: dann fass ich mal die optionen zusammen: 1) im bios das wlan device per hotkey mal aus und einschalten 2) noch mal kontrollieren, dass es im bios aktiviert ist 3) noch mal gucken, ob es eine tastenkombination oder einen anderen schalter für das device gibt 4) eine neuere version von ubuntu testen
<b34bb1> wielang bist du denn heut noch online?
<mythos> weil freenode dann nicht ihren ssl-support ausbauen würde
<b34bb1> :)
<mythos> hmm... den ganzen tag
<b34bb1> ok
<b34bb1> ja dann schreib ich dich wahrscheinlich heute mittag nochmal an
<mythos> aber hier sollten eigentlich genug kompetente leute rumschwirren
<b34bb1> ich sollte mal pennen gehen
<b34bb1> oder so
<b34bb1> ja aber du hast dich schon reingelesen
<b34bb1> sonst muss ich den ganzen kram nochmal posten ;)
<b34bb1> ja wenn du nicht da bist oder nicht reagierst frag ich einfach mal in die runde
<b34bb1> dann schonmal vielen dank für geduld und hilfe
<b34bb1> und gute nacht
<b34bb1> :)
<mythos> gute nacht ;)
<bullgard4> Mit welchem Programm liest man vernünftig die Datei ~/Software/Betriebssysteme/Linux/backup/Easy%20Automated%20Snapshot-Style%20Backups%20with%20Rsync.html? Firefox 3.6.13 zeigt sie nicht ordentlich formatiert an.
<tm> bullgard4: mit " file ~/Software/Betriebssysteme/Linux/backup/Easy%20Automated%20Snapshot-Style%20Backups%20with%20Rsync.html " <-- testen was für eine datei das ist, wenn das ein html dokument ist, stimmt die syntax eben nicht
<bullgard4> '~/Software/Betriebssysteme/Linux/backup$ file Easy\ Automated\ Snapshot-Style\ Backups\ with\ Rsync.html; Easy Automated Snapshot-Style Backups with Rsync.html: UTF-8 Unicode English text'
<tm> bullgard4: dann ist das ein text dokument und hat nur die endung html
<bullgard4> Ja.
<bullgard4> Jemand von den Ubuntu-Maintainern scheint nicht aufgepaßt zu haben und hat so ein schlecht gewartetes Dokument in Lucid bereitgestellt. In Maverick wird es nicht mehr bereitgestellt. --  Ich habe inzwischen das html-Original im WWW gefunden. --  Danke für Deine Hilfe!
<El_Presidente> morgen, hat einer von euch schonmal videos mit ffmpeg im webm format erstellt ich verwende folgende einstellungen http://ffmpeg.pastebin.com/G2zFHgKM und erstens hält er sich nichtmal annähernd an die eingestellte bitrate und zweitens ist die qualität selbst bei 2000kbit mau
<El_Presidente> vielleicht (sogar sicher) mache ich ja was falsch hat jemand ne idee?
<El_Presidente> ich habe schon die neueste libvpx aus dem chromium repo eingespielt, das einzige was das gebracht hatte war ca 20% encoding geschwindigkeit
<Dennis84> hey leute
<Dennis84> habe ne ubuntu 10.04 am laufen und java per hand installiert (1.6.0.21)
<Dennis84> das ganze läuft in einer vm, leider bekomme ich aber folgenden fehler beim ausführen von java -version
<Dennis84> Error occurred during initialization of VM
<rumpe1> definiere "von hand"
<Dennis84> Could not reserve enough space for object heap
<Dennis84> rumpe1: über die .bin datei
<Dennis84> also nicht über die reps
<dreewill> versuchst du vielleicht eine 64 bit java version auf einem 32 bit system zu installieren?
<Varakh> die andere frage ist: wieso hast du es von hand installiert, wenn es vorgefertigte pakete gibt
<Varakh> gab es dafür einen grund?
<Dennis84> Varakh: nein eigentlich nicht
<Dennis84> dreewill: hmm
<Dennis84> ich prüf das mal
<Dennis84> dreewill: is 64 bit, so wie es sein soll
<jokrebel> habedieehre
<wwWolf> servus
<wwWolf> Jemand hier?
<wwWolf> dadamm ......
<jokrebel> nö - alle aufm Klo
<jokrebel> ,frag? wwWolf
<shetlandpony> wwWolf: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<dreewill> Dennis84: hmm dann hab ich keine ahnung
<Dennis84> dreewill: ok danke trotzdem :)
<wwWolf> :-)
<wwWolf> hab nen kleines aber nervendes Problem
<bekks> Dennis84: Alles manuell installierte runterwerfen, und java aus den Paketquellen installieren.
<wwWolf> Wine Anwendungen die auf die Grafikbeschleunigung zugreifen wollen starten nicht
<wwWolf> das läßt sich tämporär mit sudo chmod -c 0666 /dev/nvidia*
<wwWolf> umgehen
<wwWolf> aber irgendein prozess schreibt die berechtigung wieder um
<wwWolf> :-(
<wwWolf> teilweise sogar im game
<bekks> Der Prozess nennt sich udev, und er hat allen Grund das zu tun.
<wwWolf> sischer doch!
<bekks> Ja.
<wwWolf> aber wie kann ich das Prob  mit Wine lösen
<wwWolf> das nervt
<bekks> Ich brauche bitte folgende Angaben von Dir: lsb_release -a, ls -lha /dev/nvidia* und cat /etc/group
<jokrebel> ,enter?w
<shetlandpony> w: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<bekks> Das Ganze in einem Nopaste.
<bekks> ,nopaste? wwWolf 
<shetlandpony> wwWolf: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<wwWolf> oki
<wwWolf> fehler durch "Komma"
<bekks> ...
<wwWolf> lsb_release: error: no such option: -,
<bekks> Wie werden Aufzählungen im Deutschen gemacht? Durch Kommata und das Bindewort "und". :)
<wwWolf> 2 aufrufe
<wwWolf> ok
<bekks> Drei
<bekks> lsb_release -a   ls -lha /dev/nvidia*   cat /etc/group
<bekks> Kommt da noch was? :)
<wwWolf> mom
<wwWolf> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/317525/
<bekks> Füge deinen User zur Gruppe "video" hinzu, log dich komplett aus, und log Dich wieder ein.
<wwWolf> nur video
<wwWolf> oder video 185
<wwWolf> 195
<bekks> Die Gruppe heisst video.
<wwWolf> ok
<oioioi> hallo zusammen: Da ich des schon öfter mal gefragt hab und immer noch keine lösung habe: Meine internen Partitionen tauchen nicht mehr unter orte auf, externe medien werden nicht automatisch eingebunden. Geht alles nur noch manuell
<oioioi> wieder automatisieren?
<oioioi> der artikel für gnome automount hat mich auch nicht weitergebracht
<wwWolf> bis gleich
<oioioi> dort sind pakete gelistet die ich nicht habe, die da las bedingung auftauchen , die sich aber nicht installieren lassen
<bekks> Wieso lassen sie sich nicht installieren?
<oioioi> existieren nicht
<bekks> oioioi: lsb_release -a nach nopaste bitte
<bekks> ,nopaste? oioioi 
<shetlandpony> oioioi: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<oioioi> gnome-volume-manager ibt es nicht und steht dort als bedingung
<oioioi> ja die ausgabe von lsb_release -a kommt
<bekks> Kriegen wir die auch? :)
<Frickelpit> bekks: nö :P
<bekks> Frickelpit: :D
<oioioi> http://www.nopaste.nl/?paste=2011
<oioioi> mom
<oioioi> will ja alles getippt werden und gepastet usw...
<bekks> aptitude install pastebinit; lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<oioioi> mom
<oioioi> ja super, geschickt oswas zu haben
<oioioi> aber repariert mein automount auch nicht
<oioioi> aber danke dafür
<jokrebel> oioioi: sicher, das Du gnome-volume-manager wirklich brauchst? Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das im Paket halevt aber bei mir hier (auch LTS) nicht installiert.
<bekks> Natürlich nicht - das war ja auch nur der Hinweis auf eine sehr einfach Möglichkeit, etwas zu pasten :)
<oioioi> Jokrebel: In dem artikel steht dass es damit funktionieren würde, aber das paket gibt es nicht
<oioioi> nicht ich sondern der artikel sagten dass ich es brauche...
<wwWolf> :-) thx hat geklappt
<oioioi> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/automount
<jokrebel> oioioi: veralteter Artikel?
<oioioi> hast du ne aktuellere version?
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Wechseldatentr%C3%A4ger_und_-medien
<bekks> Dort wird gnome-volume-manager gar nicht erwähnt.
<jokrebel> bekks: nanu - seit wann funktionieren Deine Links nicht mehr? Liegt das an mir? Muss das erst in "…ä…" ändern.
<wwWolf> Vielleicht können wa noch 2 kleinigkeiten beseitigen
<bekks> Meine Links funktionieren bei mir super :)
<wwWolf> warum Kann ich keine HD Videos Flüssig abspielen???
<bekks> wwWolf: Was für eine CPU, und was für eine Grafikkarte hast Du genau?
<wwWolf> hab ne PTY 460 GTX mit 1 GB RAM
<wwWolf> MD single 2 Ghz 2 GB RAM
<wwWolf> AMD
<wwWolf> Hardware iss ausgeschlossen ;-) Nforce 4 Board
<oioioi> doch wird er...als erweiterte einstellmöglichkeit
<oioioi> aber:
<ppq> wwWolf: du brauchst einen vdpau fähigen player und treiber
<bekks> "AMD single" gibts nicht. :)
<bekks> Was für ein Prozessor genau?
<oioioi> in dem artikel steht wo ich im gconf-editor einstellen kann dass er es automatishc mountet
<bekks> wwWolf: Hardware ist überhaupt nicht ausgeschlossen.
<ppq> wwWolf: sprich: den aktuellen nvidiatreiber und mplayer mit den vdpau ausgabetreibern
<wwWolf> single core :-P
<oioioi> ist das häckchen dran also sollte er
<wwWolf> vdpau ma schauen
<bekks> wwWolf: Welchen Prozessor GENAU, welche Treiberversion GENAU?
<oioioi> in dem artikel steht dann direkt danach: Wenn das programm gestartet wird kommt man zu folgendem fenster
<oioioi> welches Programm?
<wwWolf> VLC
<oioioi> welches prog nicht an wwwolf...
<PBeck> ahoi
<bekks> oioioi: Das steht genau nirgends mit diesen Worten in dem Artikel.
<bekks> oioioi: Welchen Artikel liest Du?
<jokrebel> bekks: Bin draufgekommen - neuer Browser war auf ISO statt auf UTF-8
<oioioi> ich werde es dir pasten
<oioioi> gnome wechseldatenträger
<oioioi> den du geschickt hast als aktuelleren
<wwWolf> CPU AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ 512k SSE2 
<bekks> oioioi: Du brauchst es mir nicht zu pasten, ich habe den Artikel offen. Ich frage mich nur, wo Du da bist?
<jokrebel> ,enter? 
<shetlandpony> Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<oioioi> des kmit dem gnomevolumemanager steht in dem kästchen als exoerten info, warum auch immer
<wwWolf> cpu treiber muss ich ma suchen
<bekks> oioioi: "Nautilus -> Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen -> Datenträger"
<bekks> DAS steht da.
<bekks> wwWolf: "cpu treiber" gibt es nicht.
<jokrebel> bitte? Gibts das auch in Deutsch?
<wwWolf> alles über Kernel?
<bekks> jokrebel: Ja klar :)
<bekks> wwWolf: Nein.
<oioioi> ja schon klar, aber da komm ich in ein ganz anderes fenster und da is nur die geschichte mit cds und verscheiden formaten die usbwechselmedien nicht betreffen
<bekks> wwWolf: Welche Nvidia-Treiber version verwendest Du?
<oioioi> vor dem bild was ich mein szteht speichermedien
<wwWolf> 173
<bekks> oioioi: Das ist doch gar nicht relevant für Dich.
<wwWolf> aber überspielt mit Original treiber von NVidia
<jokrebel> .oO( was wie wo ist der nur? )
<bekks> oioioi: Lies Doch bitte alles, was da steht. Du brauchst den Teil "Ab Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty"
<oioioi> hab gerade erst gecheckt dass des fenster dann kommt wenn man automount deaktiviert hat
<bekks> Und NICHT den Teil "Ab Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron".
<bekks> jokrebel: Bei der falschen Ubuntuversion im Artikel :P
<bekks> wwWolf: Die Treiberversion kann kein VDPAU.
<bekks> wwWolf: Also ruckeln bei Dir HD Videos.
<k1l> wwWolf: also benutzt du den treiber von der homepage von nvidia?
<jokrebel> bekks: aber "ab 8.04" schließt doch auch 10.04 mit ein <g>
<bekks> m(
<oioioi> ja bei dem teil ist alles so eingestellt dass es funktionieren sollte
<oioioi> ich hab nur da weiter gelsen weil der teil über die richtige verion nichts bringt...
<bekks> "nichts bringt" bedeutet was genau? Was ganz genau stellst Du da ein?
<wwWolf> Jipp Original
<bekks> wwWolf: Die Treiberversion kann kein VDPAU, also ruckeln bei Dir HD Videos.
<bekks> Weil DAZU ist deine CPU deutlich zu schwach.
<wwWolf> WADDDDD
<wwWolf> 2GHZ iss zu schwach???
<oioioi> bekks: ich stelle ein das eingelegte datenträger automatisch geöffnet werdne sollen
<wwWolf> zum Video Abspielen?????????????
<oioioi> und in gconf-editor ist sowohl media automount als auch media automountopen aktiviert
<oioioi> er sollte es automatisch einbinden und öffnen
<k1l> wwWolf: der treiber kann kein vdpau. also muss die cp ran. und die ist zu mager als singlecore.
<jokrebel> oioioi: Der Teil über die "falsche" Version kann aber IIRC da das inzwischen ganz anders funktioniert erst recht nicht weiterhelfen. 
<wwWolf> alles klar
<oioioi> ok ich habe schon wieder vergessen was in dem FALSCHEN teil steht
<wwWolf> welcher treiber wäre Ideal?
<oioioi> aer der richtige teil ist halt sehr minimalistisch gehalten
<bekks> wwWolf: Das kann man auf nvidia.com nachlesen, welcher Treiber VDPAU unterstützt. :)
<oioioi> der artikel (der richtige teil) fängt dsamit an dass da steht alles angeschlossene wird automatisch geöffnet
<oioioi> wird es aber nicht
<wwWolf> oki thx erstmal
<bekks> wwWolf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videotreiber_%C3%A4ndern?highlight=vdpau
<jokrebel> wwWolf: mit 2 GHz kann man froh sein wenn normale Flashvideos im Vollbild ruckelfrei gehn.
<oioioi> die weiteren einstellungen betreffen cds...
<bekks> jokrebel: Ack.
<mythos> oioioi, hast du was mit udev angestellt?
<oioioi> emm nein
<oioioi> nicht das ich wüsste
<oioioi> wie kann ich denn die udeveinstellungen einsehen?
<oioioi> bzw wo?
<oioioi> habs
<wwWolf> jokrebel: wenn die GraKa nicht vernünftig angesteuert wird leuchte mir das auch ein ;-)
<jokrebel> oioioi: Du warst doch der der "irgendwas" deinstalliert hatte, oder?
<oioioi> ?
<oioioi> eigentlich nciht mein
<oioioi> nein
<bekks> ,enter? oioioi 
<shetlandpony> oioioi: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<oioioi> ich hatte als grund mal das letzte kernelupdate im verdacht hatte jetzt aber wieder ein kernelheaderUD und es ist immer noch so
<bekks> "kernelheaderUD"?
<oioioi> update
<oioioi> die aktualisierungsverwaltung hat es mir so gesagt
<bekks> .oO( Wo lernt man bloß, dass so unsinnig abzukürzen? )Oo.
<oioioi> faulheit beim schreiben...
<cptPulax> moins
<mythos> oioioi, hast du auch probleme mit dem automount bei usb-sticks?
<oioioi> emm...bei allem
<oioioi> nichts wird automatishc gemoiunted
<mythos> oioioi, probier mal "udevadm monitor --udev" (nicht als root) und steck einen stick an
<oioioi> auch die internen partitionen nicht
<bekks> oioioi: Seit wann genau ist das eigentlich so?
<bekks> Die internen Partitionen stehen ja auch nicht in der fstab.
<oioioi> seit ner weile, wie mal gemeint seit dem vorletztren update.
<jokrebel> oioioi: "faulheit beim schreiben..." erschwert uns aber die Verständnis und produziert u.U. <g> unnötige Rückfragen. Wir schreiben doch auch (meißt) ganze Sätze……
<jokrebel> oioioi: und schau bitte auch ein bisschen auf das was Du abschicken willst BEVOR du Enter drücks - und nochmal - ENTER ist kein Satzzeichen!
<oioioi> des was er ausspuckt pasten?
<mythos> joah, schlecht wär nicht
<oioioi> ja ich werde mich bessern
<oioioi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399649/
<mythos> sieht für mich aus, als würde udev seinen job erledigen
<oioioi> mhm gemountet wird nichts...
<mythos> oioioi, probier mal das (um den fehler einzugrenzen): lege einen neuen user an, starte am besten neu und log dich in den neuen account ein. guck, ob der fehler noch vorhanden ist
<oioioi> ok
<bekks> oioioi: nopaste vorher mal die Ausgabe von dmesg
<mythos> immer eine gute idee =)
<oioioi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399650/
<mythos> ich persönlich glaub ja, dass das gconf-xml-file einfach hinüber ist
<mythos> und nautilus käse macht
<oioioi> ok jetzt unter dem neu angelegten beniutzer passiert immer noch lkein automount
<oioioi> bringt es was die ausgabe was udev macht nochmal von hier zu posten?
<mythos> dann bin ich raus ^^". muss noch arbeit erledigen. viel glück o/
<oioioi> merci und danke fürs bemühen
<oioioi> irgendwer ne andere iddee?
<oioioi> die udevmonitorausgabe ist identisch mit der in meinem eigentlichen benutzeracc
<bekks> Ich würde das über udevregeln lösen. SO viele verschiedene externe Geräte wirst Du schon nicht haben :)
<bekks> Und die internen Partitionen würde ich vollständig in der fstab angeben.
<oioioi> wie denn genau?
<oioioi> mja beschränkt isch auf 7 geräte
<oioioi> ja egal find ich auch im wikiartikel
<oioioi> vielen dank für die bemühungen allerseits
<bekks> Na dann... nicht dass er die Regeln schon hätte haben können :P
<cptPulax> hi, habe eine ubuntu 10.04. aber eine Frage zu fetchmail? - Möchte die (von gmail) gesendeten mails auf die ubuntu box bringen- wie?
<bekks> cptPulax: Stop. Hammertime.
<rumpe2> lol
<bekks> cptPulax: Was genau willst Du mit den Mails auf deinem Rechner?
<oioioi> ohaoha, als ich mich wieder umgemeldet hatte war die platte nicht eingebunden aber in orte auffindbar und darüber mountbar.
<bekks> Warum benutzt du nicht einfach thunderbird oder evolution oder kmail oder oder oder?
<oioioi> sie war während dem ummeldevorgang die ganez zeit dran
<oioioi> aber im anderen acc nicht gemountet
<oioioi> wie kommt sowas zustande?
<bekks> Weil das userabhängig ist.
<cptPulax> ich möchte die gesendeten gmail-mails in der mutt-umgebung von meine ubuntu box
<cptPulax> in der Sent-mbox
<bekks> Und in deinem Fall wohl über gvfs läuft (so wie es soll) und der andere User das dann halt nicht sehen darf.
<oioioi> ok dann schließ ich eifnach alles vor dem anmelden an
<oioioi> vielen dank
<bekks> cptPulax: Du musst den Kram mit fetchmail vom imap server bei GMX abholen.
<bekks> Ohne IMAP wird das nicht gehen.
<cptPulax> GMX? - gmail hat auch IMAP-unterstützung
<bekks> Ach, gmail - ja. :)
<bekks> Ja, wie gesagt, Du musst den Kram mit fetchmail vom IMAP abholen.
<cptPulax> nun gut. IMAP, geht das auch mit fetchmail, oder anders ?
<dAnjou> -.-
<cptPulax> oh, stimmt es, dass ich fast nur das proto ändern muss? solang der rest funzt?. na, ist zumindest ein anfang für das gerafel. thx
<bekks> ,funzen? cptPulax 
<shetlandpony> cptPulax: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<cptPulax> jo
<cptPulax> genau
<cptPulax> so hab ich das gemeint
<jokrebel> ,enter? cptPulax
<shetlandpony> cptPulax: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<fr00d> Hi
<fr00d> Wie kann ich ein NFS share so mounten, dass ein User da rein schreiben darf?
<bekks> mit mount.
<apollo13> sobals gemountet ist permissions richtig setzen?
<bekks> Oder mit Schreibrechten auf dem NFS Server exportieren.
<fr00d> /home/andi/share 192.168.111.0/24(rw,sync,no_root_squash) Ich exportiere mit rw, root kann am Client auch schreiben, aber wenn ich dem mount ein -o uid=andi,gid=andi mitgebe, dann sage der: mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified
<rumpe2> fr00d, uid, gid ist numerisch
<bekks> Aha.
<fr00d> rumpe2: Übersetzt mount das nicht?
<bekks> Incorrect mount option hat mit "ich kann nicht schreiben" nichts zu tun. :)
<bekks> Warum sollte es daS?
<dirty-harry> hey kennt sich jemand mit der verschlüsselung von ultravnc zu ssvnc aus?
<apollo13> wenn man kein english kann wäre das ne plausible erklärung…
<fr00d> Warum sollt es das nicht? Ich mounte eh mit root, dann kann er das ja auch aus der passwd auslesen.
<bekks> die UID und GID sind nie nicht-numerisch.
<apollo13> dirty-harry: nim nen ssh tunnel
<bekks> mount übersetzt das nicht. Fertig.
<fr00d> Selbst wenn ich das numerisch angebe sagt er mir, dass die option incorrect ist.
<apollo13> "The Enhanced TightVNC Viewer, SSVNC, adds encryption security to VNC connections. " LOL, für was braucht man sowas, ssh tunnel und drüben den server auf loopback horchen lassen und basta
<dirty-harry> @apollo13 wollte es eigentlich ganz einfach machen -> uvnc SC weil reverse von ner vista-maschine auf lucid
<rumpe2> fr00d, exakte befehlszeile wäre hilfreich
<fr00d> sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000 -t nfs 192.168.111.1:/home/andi/share share/
<Trasherk> Ich nutzte Grub 2 Bootmanager, ich wollte dort paar Einträge entfernen. Hat jemand eine idee?
<Frickelpit> welche einträge?
<Frickelpit> die kernelversionen?
<Frickelpit> ,kernel? Trasherk
<shetlandpony> Trasherk, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Trasherk> kernelversionen, memtest
<Frickelpit> da steht, wie man die deinstalliert, da braucht man nicht manuell am grub fummeln
<apollo13> memtest ist /etc/grub.d/20_mem*
<Trasherk> apollo13, kann ich die mem* file einfachen löschen?
<apollo13> wennst nen backup hast
<ppq> Trasherk: löschen würd ich das nicht, aber vielleicht irgendwohin verschieben
<Frickelpit> löschen würd auch nichts bringen
<Frickelpit> ein update vom grub2 in den quellen und es wäre wieder da
<apollo13> nen exit 0 reinschreibe^^
<Frickelpit> chmod -x ;)
<apollo13> gutes argument
<apollo13> warumauchimmer man memtest verstecken will, ich seh grub hier nichtmal
<Frickelpit> dito
<Frickelpit> und wenn, sinds doch eh nur ein paar sekunden
<ppq> Frickelpit: die datei kommt aus dem paket memtest86+, btw
<Frickelpit> ppq: welches bestimmt bei einem update von grub2 mitkommt ;)
<apollo13> Frickelpit: why?
<Frickelpit> why was?
<apollo13> hmm und ubuntu standard hat ne hard dep auf memtest, solche pfeifen
<apollo13> Frickelpit: solang grub2 die syntax für die /etc/grub.d skripte nicht ändert seh ich keinen grund das memtest image neu zu machen
<ppq> apollo13: ich kanns hier problemlos deinstallieren
<bekks> Wieso sollte grub2 da was ändern?
<ppq> apollo13: was du meinst ist wohl nur n metapaket
<bekks> Man nimmt grub, und wird glücklich. :P
<apollo13> ppq: ja ubuntu-standard ist nen meta packet, würd ich nem noobie allerdings auch nicht empfehlen zu entfernen
<ppq> naja, exit 0 oben rein ist wohl die beste lösung, wenn man sich nen kommentar dazuschreibt
<apollo13> ich bin für chmod -x
<apollo13> da mein /etc/ eh in mercurial drin steckt kann ich dann im log nen comment dazutun
<ppq> die frage ist - kann er das? :p 
<ppq> naja, bin mal futtern
<rumpe2> fr00d, bin selbst nicht firm in nfs-shares, aber vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-nfs-client-configuration-to-mount-nfs-share.html
<shetlandpony> rumpe2's url: http://tinyurl.com/3djd2m |    Ubuntu Linux: NFS Client Configuration To Mount NFS Share
<bekks> rumpe2: Ihm hilft, die UID und GID numerisch anzugeben. :P
<apollo13> bekks: 1000 ist imo sehr numerisch :þ
<bekks>  mount ein -o uid=andi,gid=andi ...
<bekks> Wo genau ist das numerisch?
<apollo13> <fr00d> sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000 -t nfs 192.168.111.1:/home/andi/share share/
<apollo13> die transformation von 1000 auf andi musst mir noch zeigen
<bekks> 0109 132102 < fr00d> /home/andi/share 192.168.111.0/24(rw,sync,no_root_squash) Ich exportiere mit rw, root kann am Client auch  schreiben, aber wenn ich dem mount ein -o uid=andi,gid=andi mitgebe, dann sage der: mount.nfs: an  incorrect mount option was specified
<apollo13> bekks: ich weiß, das hat er korriegiert und es kommt angeblich der gleiche fehler…
<bekks> Was ich spontan nicht glaube. :P
<rumpe2> er sagt auch garnix mehr :/
<fr00d> Es liegt an den unterschiedlichen IDs, also muss ich entweder die angleichen oder ne einheitliche Gruppe einführen.
<fr00d> Ich werde zweiteres machen.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<ppq> gesundheit
<wwWolf> kleiner tpp NVidia scheint bestimmte Biblioteken nicht mehr auszuliefern
<wwWolf> http://www.nvidia.de/object/linux-display-amd64-260.19.12-driver-de.html
<bekks> Wir installieren hier ja auch aus den Repos, und nicht direkt von Nvidia.
<bekks> Und wir benutzen im Zweifel ein PPA. https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<ppq> er meint vermutlich nur die info "Hinweis: libvdpau.so ist in den Treiberversionen 260.xx noch enthalten, wird aber ab Anfang 2011 in künftigen Versionen nicht mehr enthalten sein. Distributoren mögen libvdpau.so von http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/VDPAU in Paketen anbieten."
<wwWolf> :-) umfassender?
<bekks> "Umfassender" als was?
<wwWolf> die Originaltreiber 
<bekks> Wie soll das funktionieren?
<bekks> Man verliert lediglich den Support, wenn man etwas an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installiert. Daher nimmt man dann, wenn man wirklich weiß was man tut, ein PPA, um den Kram wenigstens wieder sauber deinstallieren zu können, den man auf seinem System verbrochen hat.
<wwWolf> aaaja
<conan2000> was ist ein "PPA" ?
<bekks> ,ppa? conan2000 
<shetlandpony> conan2000: PPA steht fuer "Personal Package Archive". Dort werden also Pakete angeboten, die aus nicht offiziellen Quellen stammen. Dieser Service wird zwar von Launchpad angeboten, die Paket sind aber dennoch als Fremdpakete zu sehen.
<bekks> ,fremdquellen? conan2000 
<shetlandpony> conan2000, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<conan2000> shetlandpony: aaah! danke!
<jokrebel> ,bot? conan2000
<shetlandpony> conan2000: ich bin ein bot ;p
<conan2000> wt?
<conan2000> nee
<conan2000> :-)
<b34bb1> doch
<conan2000> uups
<conan2000> danke ;-)
<b34bb1> :)
<DrRetro> moin
<DrRetro> Folgendes: Ich hab hier ein Ubuntu 10.10 und möchte recht alte ATi-Grafikkartentreiber verwenden weil ich befürchte daß der Support für ATi X600 Karten schon lange nimmer in den aktuellen Treibern ist - hat damit jemand schon erfahrungen gemacht? 
<sdx23> DrRetro: radeon nutzen und gut ist. Alles andere ist den Aufwand nicht wert.
<Frickelpit> was funktioniert an dem treiber nicht, den ubuntu schon nutzt?
<DrRetro> sdx23: eben das geht nicht: sobald ich versuche die X600 zu konfigurieren meldet er mir daß die Karte nicht unterstützt wird.
<DrRetro> sdx23: also alte Treiber - aber wie könnt ich herausfinden welche noch unterstützt werden? 
<sdx23> "konfigurieren"?
<DrRetro> sdx23: ĉompiz und das ganze opengl zeug funktioniert hier ja generell ned. und das will ich ändern.
<ppq> DrRetro: hast du die treiber von amd/ati installiert? fglrx? die unterstützen deine karte tatsächlich nicht mehr und alte treiberversionen brauchen ne alte xserver version, und das ist nicht so einfach machbar. nutz doch einfach den freien radeon treiber, wie schon empfohlen wurde
<scherbe> nabend allerseits
<scherbe> ubuntu installation schlaeg mit unable to open /dev/sda fehl. maekdev kann ich nicht nutzen, da es das nur fuer linux gibt..idee?
<ppq> scherbe: ähm.. nochmal verständlich bitte. 
<kempo> juten tach 
<ppq> scherbe: bei welchem schritt kommt die fehlermeldung, nopaste sie bitte mal komplett - und ist ubuntu etwa keine linuxdistribution? und was soll "maekdev" sein?
<DrRetro> ppq: ok, DAS könnt ich probieren...
<ppq> DrRetro: deinstallier einfach, was du da installiert hast und nutz die mitgelieferten treiber
<scherbe> ppq: ich versuche ubuntu 10.04.1 auf  einem eeepc 1005P zu installieren. leider schlaegt das beim laden des installationssetups fehl. die erste zeile der fehlermeldung ist stdin: error 0
<ppq> scherbe: wovon installiert du usb-stick? womit erstellt?
<scherbe> ppq: dann folg ein device scan, der mit 'unable to open /dev/sda' abbricht
<scherbe> ppq: usb stick mit unetbootin erstellt
<ppq> scherbe: kannst du hardwaredefekte (bzgl. festplatte) ausschließen? boote dazu mal das live-system vom stick und guck dir 'dmesg' an
<ppq> scherbe: und natürlich checken, ob dein .iso das du geladen hast ok ist
<scherbe> nein, fp ist vermutlich defekt
<kempo> seit maverick funktioniert das openvpn mit network-manager-openvpn nicht mehr, er verbindet zwar, aber ich kann das vpn nicht als gateway nutzen obwohl ich beim nm die gleichen option habe wie bei 10.04. jemand ne ahnung woran dies liegen könnte?
<scherbe> ppq: iso ist gechekt, liegt zu 70% an der festplatte
<scherbe> ppq: das livesystem kann ich nicht booten, gleicher fehler
<ppq> scherbe: dann liegt's am usb-stick
<ppq> scherbe: der wird als sda erkannt. die festplatte ist dem live-system beim booten herzlich egal
<ppq> probier bitte erstmal, den stick mit dem offiziellen startmedienersteller aus nem laufenden ubuntu heraus bootbar zu machen. unetbootin produziert manchmal komische dinge.
<ppq> wenn das so nicht klappt, mach das gleiche mit nem neuen usb-stick 
<scherbe> ppq: mir steht momentan nur ein w7 zur verfuegung..
<ppq> scherbe: kannst du nicht kurz eine live-cd brennen an einem anderen rechner, die booten und von dort aus den stick machen?
<scherbe> ppq: keine cd & kein iso file mehr (sorry, hab 2GB/monat volumenbeschraenkung). wird mir aber nichts anderes uebrig bleiben, als mir einen pc mit cd laufwerk zu suchen
<scherbe> ppq: wuerde es denn, theoretisch, mit einem dsl funktionieren? waere ohne weiteres moeglioch das zu laden, das es nur 50mb sind.
<ppq> scherbe: wäre was möglich?
<scherbe> ppq: ja, duerfte noch genug uebrig haben fuer dsl
<ppq> ein ubuntu zu installieren? ja, klar. mit debootstrap. aber das ist kompliziert und dabei wird auch sehr viel heruntergeladen letztendlich
<ppq> du hast doch dein ubuntu iso. brenn das doch einfach.
<scherbe> ppq: nein, ich habe das iso file leider nicht mehr. das liegt auf dem netbook und ich komme da nicht mehr ran, da sich das livesystem nicht mehr starten laesst
<ppq> scherbe: ah, ok. dann willst du ein dsl laden, das booten auf dem netbook, dann auf nen anderen usbstick das vorhandene ubuntu iso ziehen, mit dem stick zu nem anderen rechner mit brenner gehen, da ne cd brennen, die dort booten und dann mit dem ersten usbstick ne bootbare ubuntu-cd erstellen? kompliziert :D
<scherbe> ppq: nein, das dsl laden, aufn stick und installiern (hoffentlich) oder live system und ubuntu kopieren.
<scherbe> ppq: an einfache sachen kann ich mich leider nicht gewoehnen ;)
<ppq> ich merk schon.
<ppq> kannst du nicht bei einem freund/verwandten das iso laden?
<scherbe> ppq: sorry, bin in australien unterwegs..kenne hier niemanden
<ppq> ai.
<ppq> internet-cafe sonst=
<scherbe> ppq: danke fuer deine hilfe, muss jetzt leider weg, dioe anderen im zimmer wollen schlafen. internet cafe werde ich morgen mal aufsuchen, geht scheinbar nicht anderst.
<scherbe> bye
<BigPapaJ_> so re
<BigPapaJ_> ppq: Ok, Laut Aussage der Xorg.0.log sind die Radeon-Treiber aktiv. Aber: glxinfo gibt als vendor String SGI aus und glxgears bleibt ein schwarzes fenster - irgendwelche Optionen die ich setzen muß? 
<G-Stern> hatte vorhin folgendes problem, das ich nicht beheben konnte
<G-Stern> ubuntu konnte beim starten die externe festplatte nicht mounten
<ppq> BigPapaJ_: mit dem treiber kenn ich mich leier nicht aus, aber lies doch mal den ubuntuusers wiki artikel, abschnitt problemlösungen
<G-Stern> daraufhin habe ich eine fehlermeldung bekommen, dass das system nicht gestartet werden kann
<BigPapaJ_> ppq: ich probiers, ok... danke.
<ppq> G-Stern: genaue fehlermeldung bitte
<G-Stern> das problem ist, dass ich mir das nicht alles aufschreiben konnte, ppq
<ppq> G-Stern: sonst einfach mal die ext. hdd rausnehmen
<G-Stern> ppq: das habe ich gemacht
<G-Stern> aber ubuntu kann nicht mehr starten, weil es immer nach der platte sucht
<ppq> G-Stern: kriegst du ne root shell?
<G-Stern> ppq: klar
<ppq> G-Stern: dann nehm mal die entsprechenden einträge aus deiner fstab raus
<ppq> vermutlich ntfs oder?
<G-Stern> nein
<G-Stern> ppq: es ist vermutlich viel komplexer, als ich das beschreiben kann
<bekks> Welches Dateisystem, wenn nicht ntfs?
<G-Stern> bekks: ?
<bekks> 0109 155606 < ppq> vermutlich ntfs oder?
<bekks> 0109 155610 < G-Stern> nein
<bekks> Welches Dateisystem, wenn nicht ntfs?
<G-Stern> ext3 hat die festplatte
<bekks> Aha.
<bekks> Und was passiert, wenn Du die manuell mountest?
<G-Stern> das ging nicht
<bekks> "ging nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> Und was passiert, wenn Du die manuell mountest?
<G-Stern> zumindest habe ich dafür keine option gesehen
<bekks> root shell, mount benutzen...
<omor> Hat sie vermutlich noch nicht, da Ubuntu nicht startete. Die Meldung beim Start wäre trotzdem nicht ganz unwichtig.
<bekks> Die versuchen wir gerade zu reproduzieren, in dem das Ding manuell gemounted wird...
<G-Stern> wie soll ich das rekonstruieren? ich musste ja das windows booten, was auf dem selben rechner liegt
<bekks> Ubuntu starten, du bekommst eine rot shell.
<bekks> root sogar.
<bekks> Darin benutzt Du dann den Befehl mount um zu versuchen das Ding manuell zu mounten...
<k1l> iirc bekommt man beim booten eine auswahl, wenn der mount fehlschlägt; wie skip, retry etc...
<G-Stern> k1l: nein, so ein menü hatte ich nicht
<k1l> naja, menü ist übertrieben. aber zumindest könntest du nochmal booten und die tipps machen
<ppq> G-Stern: klar kannst du, irssi
<G-Stern> ppq: ich hatte jetzt mein windows gestartet, das liegt aber auf demselben rechner auf ner anderen partition
<ppq> G-Stern: dann starte dein ubuntu, versuche in der rootshell manuell zu mounten, ausgabe zu pastebinit umleiten. den lnik kannst du uns dann geben
<G-Stern> ppq: wie soll ich zu pastebin umleiten ohne ein OS?
<ppq> G-Stern: du hast doch ein laufendes ubuntu, wenn du in die rootshell geschmissen wirst.
<ppq> G-Stern: 'mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt | pastebinit' so geht das beispielsweise
<ppq> unzutreffendes natürlich ersetzen
<k1l> nur weil es nicht bunt ist, ist es trotzdem ein OS. 
<G-Stern> ppq: sorry, das verstehe ich nicht...
<k1l> ,mount? G-Stern 
<shetlandpony> G-Stern, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<KojiroAK> G-Stern: pastebinit ist ein Programm.
<k1l> ,pastebinit? G-Stern 
<shetlandpony> G-Stern, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ppq> G-Stern: wenn du dein ubuntu startest, kriegst du doch die fehlermeldung und dann eine eingabeaufforderung, richtig?
<G-Stern> ppq: nicht ganz
<ppq> *kopfkratz* was denn jetzt?
<G-Stern> k1l: mount artikel fehlt
<tm> wat?
<h3nning> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<jokrebel> fehlt nicht.
<k1l> ,mount? k1l 
<shetlandpony> k1l, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<G-Stern> ah, das pony hat mir ne falsche url geliefert
<k1l> wie auch immer
<jokrebel> G-Stern: der Link vom Pony ist korrekt :-/
<G-Stern> jokrebel: bei mir hat es noch den doppelpunkt drangehangen
<jokrebel> hm - welcher IRC-Client?
<tm> shetlandpony: du komisches pony ;)
<shetlandpony> nicht wirklich tm ;) du komisches pony ;) :P
<G-Stern> jokrebel: ich hab jetzt andere sorgen, aber es ist pidgin
<ppq> G-Stern: kriegst du denn jetzt überhaupt ne eingabeaufforderung oder nicht?
<G-Stern> ppq: woher soll ich das wissen
<G-Stern> ppq: ich kann dazu nichts sagen, weil es DERSELBE rechner ist
<ppq> G-Stern: naja, man hat den root@host:~# prompt
<ppq> und kann befehle ausführen
<G-Stern> ppq: ich denke nein
<ppq> gut zu wissen
<ppq> G-Stern: hast du eine live-cd rumfliegen?
<G-Stern> ppq: jupp
<ppq> dann starte mal bitte ein live-system
<G-Stern> ppq: was bringt mir das?
<bekks> "ich denke nein" ist keine brauchbare Meldung.
<bekks> Ja oder nein? Bekommst Du einen Prompt?
<ppq> G-Stern: du kannst versuchen, die platte manuell zu mounten, um fehlöersuche zu betreiben
<bekks> Kannst Du darin Befehle ausführen?
<G-Stern> ppq: auch vom livesystem aus?
<ppq> G-Stern: klar
<G-Stern> ppq: hab ich noch nie gemacht
<ppq> dann wirds ja mal zeit :P
<bekks> Die Fehlermeldung wäre interessant...
<G-Stern> okay, ich versuch das :)
<G-Stern> ppq: erstmal danke für die geduld :)
<G-Stern> ich starte mal das livesystem, ppq. bis gleich.
<k1l> sie sollte einfach nochmal normal ubuntu boote und 1. gucken obs nicht doch geht und 2. damit wir mal wissen was da genau vor sich geht
<bekks> Wie haben es 5 mal gesagt - sie hört nicht drauf. Mir persönlich egal.
<ppq> man kann ja mal nen blick in die logs werfen wenn die / partition gemountet ist
<platoon23> kann ich unter ubuntu irgendwie die ganzen spuren löschen?
<platoon23> bash history etc.
<k1l> platoon23: was hast du angestellt?
<h3nning> echo "" > ~/.bash_history
<platoon23> warum muss man was angestellt haben
<bekks> Warum sollte man sonst alle Spuren löschen wollen?
<platoon23> ich hab ne abneigung dagegen, wenn sowas gespeichert wird
<bekks> Dann benutz eine LiveCD, da kann nichts gespeichert werden.
<platoon23> unter win gibts ja tools für sowas
<Frickelpit> lass beim runterfahren dein home löschen …
<h3nning> :D
<k1l> platoon23: die meisten die hier sowas fragen haben entweder echt mist auf einem server (der firma) gebaut und woll en verschleiern. oder haben anderweitig mist gebaut.
<platoon23> ahso
<sash_> verschluessel dein system, wenn keiner was sehen darf. fertig.
<platoon23> wenn man sowas fragt steht man also automatisch unter generalverdacht, verstehe :D
<platoon23> aber es geht um das ubuntu auf meinem notebook
<platoon23> jo, mein win hab ich vollverschlüsselt, aber aufm notebook hab ich halt dualboot
<platoon23> da is das net ganz so einfach mit der vollverschlüsselung
<sash_> bitte?
<bekks> Ist es.
<sash_> natuerlich is es das.
<bekks> Man verschlüsselt einfach beide Systeme.
<platoon23> naja, truecrypt installiert ja auch so nen eigenen bootloader
<sash_> genau. und beide haben auch bordmittel fuer sowas.
<sash_> es gibt nicht nur truecrypt
<bekks> platoon23: Ja und?
<platoon23> es gibt workarounds dafür 
<ppq> ne zeit lang war das ein problem, aber afaik kann der os-pober von grub2 mittlerweile den truecrypt bootloader erkennen 
<platoon23> muss mich mal damit befassen
<platoon23> aber es ist bissl frickelig
<ppq> (kann mich aber auch irren)
<sash_> windows hat auch ne verschluesselung
<bekks> Ja, befass dich erstmal damit, bevor du FUD erzählst :)
<jokrebel> platoon23: was genau ist schlecht daran, wenn man mit den Pfeiltasten sehen kann, was als letztes (und vorher) eingegeben wurde? Kann bei Fehlersuche helfen und häufig wiederkehrende befehlesketten per Knopfdruck zurückholen.
<platoon23> naja, ich fragte nicht nach dem sinn oder unsinn sowas zu löschen
<platoon23> eher wie man es macht
<platoon23> aber is egal
<platoon23> erledigt
<bekks> ,enter? platoon23 
<shetlandpony> platoon23: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<ppq> platoon23: denk auch an die bash history in /root
<jokrebel> platoon23: das wurde Dir ganz oben schon gesagt :-/
<ppq> platoon23: hm uns sonst kann man noch alte logs löschen, da steht auch ne menge drin
<h3nning> danke fuer den pastebinit tipp, das tool ist ja total ueberragend =))
<rumpe2> h3nning, es hat die computerwelt nachhaltig zum besseren gewandelt
<platoon23> danke ppq 
<G-Stern> ppq: ich hab jetzt das livesystem
<ppq> G-Stern: führ bitte mal 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit' aus
<G-Stern> ich kann das paket nicht installieren
<G-Stern> also pastebinit
<ppq> wieso nicht?
<G-Stern> ist ubuntu 9.10
<G-Stern> vielleicht deswegen?
<ppq> hmpf, mag sein
<ppq> egal, dann nopaste das manuell
<ppq> pastebin.com bspw.
<h3nning> versuch anschliessend: "'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit -" ... ohne das "-" am Ende habe ich eine Fehlermeldung bekommen (scheint ein bekannter bug zu sein)
<ppq> G-Stern: aber moment, in karmic gibt es das paket pastebinit
<ppq> G-Stern: ist in universe. ggf. noch als paketquelle freischalten
<G-Stern> es ging nicht, ich mach das manuell
<G-Stern> ppq: http://pastebin.com/CN4bXLjt 
<ppq> G-Stern: ok, dann schließ mal deine externe hdd an und das ganze nochmal
<G-Stern> okay
<G-Stern> http://pastebin.com/SALFxL8B
<ppq> G-Stern: und jetzt bitte die ausgabe von 'sudo mkdir /mnt/exthdd; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/exthdd'
<G-Stern> ppq: http://pastebin.com/cq1tQfjk
<bekks> und die Ausgabe von "mount" nach nopaste
<G-Stern> bekks: was meinst du?
<bekks> Das was ich schrieb.
<h3nning> super erklaert
<bekks> h3nning: Du hast den Case. Mach es besser. Viel Spass.
<G-Stern> bekks: http://pastebin.com/56zWa7Sq 
<ppq> G-Stern: k, das einhängen hat also wahrscheinlich reibungslos geklappt. also hat dein ubuntu aus nem anderen grund nicht gestartet. häng mal deine ubuntu partition ein: 'sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu; sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/ubuntu' und nopaste die datei /mnt/ubuntu/var/log/messages 
<bekks> Zeile 20 sagt, dass das Ding schon gemounted wurde. Du hast den mount Befehl vorhin zweimal ausgefürt.
<bekks> *ausgeführt.
<G-Stern> bekks: das habe ich nicht gemerkt
<G-Stern> ppq: darf ich dazu was fragen?
<ppq> immer doch
<ppq> oO
<G-Stern> ppq: ich denke, es ist sda5? 
<ppq> G-Stern: das ist sehr wahrscheinlich deine ubuntupartition, ja
 * rumpe2 wartet schon ganz ungeduldig auf das logfile :D
<G-Stern> rumpe2: auf welches?
<rumpe2> das, was ppq angefordert hat :>
<G-Stern> ppq: das den fehler verursacht hat
<ppq> G-Stern: ?
<oneiro> hi
<G-Stern> rumpe2: da kommt ne meldung: permission denied
<rumpe2> G-Stern, bei was?
<G-Stern> bei /mnt/ubuntu/var/log/messages
<ppq> G-Stern: 'gksu gedit /mnt/ubuntu/var/log/messages', dann kannst du alles kopieren und nopasten
 * ppq vermisst pastebinit :(
<bekks>  /mnt/ubuntu/var/log/messages ist kein Befehl.
<bekks> Das ist ein Verzeichnis. :)
<bekks> Bzw. eine Datei.
<tm> süß *g*
<dadrc> ppq: dann installier es?
<G-Stern> ppq: http://pastebin.com/SJ1qwT8L
<G-Stern> ppq: also ich dachte sda5 ist das externe laufwerk?
<bekks> G-Stern: NEin.
<bekks> G-Stern: Das war sdb1.
<ppq> dadrc: ich bin nicht G-Stern, bei ihr gehts nicht aus irgendeinem grund, den wir noch nicht mitgeteilt bekommen haben
<bekks> sda5 ist deine Ubuntu-Partition.
<dadrc> ppq: aso... falsch verstanden, sorry.
<ppq> G-Stern: das sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. aber das ist auch von 14:36, da scheint noch alles geklappt zu haben. dass von späteren bootvorgängen keine einräge da sind, heißt, dass die ubuntupartition nicht gemountet werden konnte und deshalb dein ubuntu nicht gestartet hat
<e-anima> hi
<ppq> G-Stern: und nicht, wie du dachtest, die externe platte die ursache war
<e-anima> bekks: , glaubst du der support für multiple cpu bzw wäre win 7 besser
<G-Stern> ppq: aber die externe platte hat doch den fehler verursacht?
<ppq> G-Stern: nein, mit deiner externen platte ist alles okay.
<G-Stern> ppq: hm, verstehe
<ppq> ,fsck? G-Stern
<shetlandpony> G-Stern, fsck ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fsck
<ppq> mach mal ein fsck auf deine ubuntupartition
<ppq> G-Stern: im channel bitte, nicht im query :)
<ppq> G-Stern: das heißt, dass das dateisystem auf deiner ubuntupartition nicht in ordnung ist
<G-Stern> ppq: aber wie soll ich an die partition rankommen?
<ppq> G-Stern: erstmal wieder aushängen: 'sudo umount /dev/sda5', vorher alle programme schließen die noch drauf zugreifen
<ppq> G-Stern: dann einfach, wie im ersten artikel beschrieben, 'sudo fsck /dev/sda5'
<ppq> aber sicherstellen, dass die partition wirklich nicht mehr eingehängt ist
<G-Stern> ppq: wie stelle ich das sicher?
<ppq> G-Stern: lies die ausgabe des umount befehls
<k1l> e-anima: ?
<e-anima> ja
<e-anima> ich spiele mit virtualbox rum und versuche da halt software zu emulieren
<e-anima> momentan läuft alles gut.... was amn nich emulieren müsste
<e-anima> ich versuch sowas wie lightroom zu emulieren. adobe sftware
<ppq> virtualisieren nennt sich das, nicht emulieren
<e-anima> genau stimmt, meine ich ja
<bullgard4> Welche Funktion hat das Verzeichnis ~/Software?
<e-anima> bullgard4:  wo
<Fuchs> bullgard4: das ist kein genormtes Verzeichnis. 
<G-Stern> was ist eine liste mit verwaisten links?
<freund_von_ulrik> hallo ich versuche hier auf einem ubuntu lucid 10.04 einen ipod nano der 4.ten generation anzuschließen
<bullgard4> e-anima: Dort: ~/Software
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Ah!
<Fuchs> bullgard4: schau, was drin ist. 
<k1l> ,ipod? freund_von_ulrik 
<shetlandpony> freund_von_ulrik, iPod ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod
<ppq> G-Stern: vermutlich symlinks, deren ziel nicht mehr da ist. wo steht das und was hast du gemacht, dass sone meldung kommt?
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Ich habe nachgesehen, was drin ist. Ich habe es unter zwei verschiedenen Betriebssystemversionen getan, bevor ich hier postete. Der Inhalt ist unterschiedlich.
<G-Stern> ppq: ich bestätige immer mit ja beim reparieren
<Fuchs> bullgard4: ich kenne das Verzeichnis hier weder unter Kubuntu noch Debian noch Gentoo
<G-Stern> ppq: das kommt bei der reperatur
<Fuchs> bullgard4: von daher behaupte ich: ist nicht genormt. 
<G-Stern> reparatur
<ppq> G-Stern: du meinst das fsck? ah. ja, das ist dann eine idr. harmlose meldung, bedeutung hab ich ja grad gesagt
<G-Stern> ja
<G-Stern> aber wieso führt das zu solch schweren fehlern?
<G-Stern> dass das system nicht mehr starten kann
<bullgard4> Fuchs: oha! Interessant. -- Ja, verstehe Dein Urteil: "Nicht genormt."  --  Vielleicht bekomme ich heraus, warum es bei mir auf zwei unterschiedlichen Rechnern existiert.
<ppq> G-Stern: ist das fsck denn schon fertig? oder wieso weist du ihnen die schuld zu?
<e-anima> rofl ok ich nutze die ganze zeit nur 1 cpu
<G-Stern> ja, ist schon durchgelaufen
<e-anima> das nach der intall zu änern bringt nix
<KojiroAK> bullgard4: Software an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installiert?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: es kann gut sein, dass ein von Dir auf beiden Rechnern installiertes Programm das anlegt
<ppq> G-Stern: nopaste bitte mal die komplette ausgabe
<Fuchs> bullgard4: Du kannst zudem schauen, ob es in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs  eingetragen ist
<k1l> bullgard4: du wirst warschneinlich auf den beiden rechnern die selbe software installiert haben, die dieses verzeichniss erstellte
<G-Stern> ppq:  jupp
<freund_von_ulrik> k1l, ich bin so vorgegangen, banshee und rythmbox kopieren auch dateien auf den ipod nano 4g aber wenn ich ihn abklemme sind keine title im ipod vorhanden
<G-Stern> ppq: http://pastebin.com/RaDzwQz7
<k1l> freund_von_ulrik: ich kenne mich mit apple produkten nicht aus. aber schau mal in den link, den dir der bot eben gegeben hat
<bullgard4> KojiroAK: Ja, das habe ich getan, aber das ist hier in diesem Zusammenhang nicht relevant, da ich die wenige Software, die ich über PPAs installiert habe, in ihrem Umfang kenne.
<h3nning> f
<ppq> G-Stern: versuche mal, dein ubuntu zu starten
<bullgard4> k1l: Das kann sein. Aber der Inhalt ist unterschiedlich.
<h3nning> freund_von_ulrik, versuch mal den ipoad vorher richtig zu unmounten
<G-Stern> ppq: drück mir die däumchen :)
<G-Stern> ppq: und schonmal vielen dank fürs helfen und geduld :)
<freund_von_ulrik> h3nning, hab ich auch schon auch fsck.hfsplus vorher
<sophet> hi leute =) ich habe eine frage bin nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin aber quäle mich schon den ganzen nachmittag und finde nirgends was mir helfen würde...
<ppq> ,frag? sophet
<shetlandpony> sophet: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<sophet> und zwar hab ich einen ubuntu server und ein php script das per exec("java -jar ...") ein java programm starten soll und den output weiter verarbeitet
<sophet> wenn ich das script im browser aufrufe funzt es auch (safe_mode ist aus) aber sobald ich ein cron einrichten will
<sophet> und das script mit php MyScript.php starten will sagt es mir: sh: /java command not found
<sophet> aber direkt in die shell java -jar eingeben funktioniert prima... ich vermute das liegt irgendwie an pfad angaben die nicht passen konnte aber leider nix finden :(
<ppq> sophet: liegt am fehlenden $PATH
<ppq> sophet: schreib einfach den ganzen pfad zu java ins php script
<ppq> was genau baust du da eigentlich? php script mit cron starten, sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen
<koegs> ich schon :)
<sophet> hatte ich auch schon mal in meiner verzweiflung gemacht... /usr/bin/java soll es sein, da liegen aber zwei symbolic links, am ende findet sich java dann in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java soll ich den kurzen pfad nehmen oder den direkten?
<ppq> sophet: ist egal, symlink geht auch
<sophet> ach das ist ein php script das mails ausliest die in ein bestimmtes postfach kommen, deren sprache analysiert (das macht das java programm) und sie dann für einen newsletter vorschlägt
<koegs> symlink ist sinnvoller
<sophet> ok gut ich teste mal
<sophet> hm geht leider nach wie vor nicht, ich calle jetzt mit exec("/usr/bin/java -jar LanguageCat.jar ./tmp/mail-text-file.txt") aufruf durch den browser geht prima... nur per shell: sh: /java: No such file or directory
<sophet> ich mein im schlimmsten aller fälle bei ich mir nen cronjob der einfach die webseite per http aufruft das geht ja sicher auch irgendwie :D aber ich fänds eleganter das per php cli direkt in der shell zu machen dann muss ich das php script nicht in den httpdocs ordner reinlegen
<sophet> bei = bau
<ppq> hm oder versuch irgendwie irgendwo $PATH zu setzen. wobei ich nicht wüsste, wo man das in dem fall tut - /etc/profile?
<ppq> aber ne, wenn /java aufgerufen wird, bringt das auch nichts
<sophet> also meinst du es würde vielleicht was bringen das php myscript.php nicht naggisch abzusetzen sondern nochmal in nen shell script zu wrappen und da explizit nen pfad setzen vorher?
<ppq> ja das wäre auch nen versuch wert
<sophet> ich teste mal
<h3nning> ich musste java auch in der /etc/profile hinzufügen
<h3nning> http://pastebin.com/vhf8m27r
<sophet> ja komisch ist wenn ich direkt auf der shell java eingebe findet er es...
<sophet> erst wenn ich das innerhalb des php cli parsers calle scheint ers "vergessen" zu haben
<ppq> da ist $PATH ja auch gesetzt..
<sophet> aber ich googel mal ob sich da was an den pfaden ändert...
<russell1> sophet: mal mit PATH=... in crontab -e versucht?
<sophet> ne ich habs bisher immer von der shell von hand gestartet um erstmal zu sehen obs überhaupt durchlaufen würde, bis zum croneintrag kam ich noch gar nicht
<sash_> PATH= ist bei absoluten pfadangaben recht egal
<sophet> ja und in dem php script sieht es so aus: $output = exec("/usr/bin/java -jar LanguageClass.jar my-mail-text.txt"); und er sagt mir nach wie vor in der shell sh: /java: no such file or directory.
<sophet> das kann ja nur mit dem php commandline parser zusammenhängen das der da was verbockt...
<sash_> sicher, dass du wirklich das aktuelle skript ausführen willst und nicht versehentlich das alte?
<sophet> ja =) wenn ich das im browser aufrufe gehts... der apache php parser hat damit keine probleme
<sophet> aber das ist halt nicht so günstig als cronjob einzurichten...
<sophet> irgendwo hatt ich mal gelesen das es daran liegen könnte das die binaries nicht 64bittig sind
<sophet> aber meine java vm ist 64bittig
<sophet> und ubuntu afaik auch
<sophet> vielleicht ist der php parser 32 bit O.o und verschluckt sich dann an dem aufruf der 64bit java vm?
<sophet> also php parser ist auch 64 bit...
<sophet> hm ich muss mal dringend nach ffm fahren... ich schau nochmal ob ich was in erfahrung bringen kann
<sophet> danke für die denkanstöße!
<russell1> woran kann es liegen, wenn Magic SysRQ bei mir nach jedem neustart wieder deaktiviert ist, obwohl ich es vorher aktiviert habe?
<sash_> russell1: kommt drauf an, wie du es aktivierst
<ppq> russell1: hast du es über /sys aktiviert? ist normal, dass es da wieder verfällt
<russell1> sash_: echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<sash_> ja, das ist nichts permanentes
<russell1> sash_: wie mach ich das dann permanent?
<tm> russell1: unter ubuntu ist magic sysrq standardmässig aktiviert, hast du etwas verändert?
<russell1> tm: afaik nein
<tm> russell1: welche ubuntu version nutzt du denn?
<russell1> tm: 10.10
<russell1> 64bit
<tm> russell1: was steht denn bei dir wenn du ein " grep -i sysrq /boot/config-$(uname -r) " ausführst?
<russell1> CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y
<sash_> ps ax
<sash_> whoops
<tm> russell1: und was steht nach dem starten in /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq ?
<russell1> tm: 0
<tm> russell1: steht in der datei /etc/sysctl.conf etwas über kernel.sysrq?
<russell1> tm: nein
<tm> russell1: dann schreib mal in der datei /etc/sysctl.conf ganz am ende ein " kernel.sysrq = 1 " rein, ohne anführungszeichen, dann sollte sysrq nqch einem neustart funktionieren
<tm> nach*
<russell1> tm: ok das probier ich mal aus
<sash_> das sollte dann btw ins wiki
<tm> sash_: dann schreibs doch rein, wenn russell1 es getestet hat :)
<sash_> mach ich
<tm> sash_: das ist lieb, danke :)
<sash_> Die version bekommt dann aber noch n review, oder?
<tm> ich würde erstmal abwarten, was russell1 schreibt, obs auch funktioniert
<russell1> tm: hat geklappt, danke :)
<tm> nur stell ich mir die frage warum bei russell1 der sysrq nicht aktiviert ist, trotz im der kernel config angegeben
<tm> in*
<sash_> weil /etc/sysctl.conf kerneloptionen ueberschreibt?
<sash_> tm: hab den eintrag mal zwischengespeichert, solltest du da heut noch was zu finden, sag bescheid und ich poste den morgen frueh
<russell1> sash_: in /etc/sysctl.conf stand bis ich grade was hinzugefügt habe nichts
<tm> sash_: gib mal bitte den link zu dem wiki artikel
<sash_> russell1: da steht distributionsabhaengig mal mehr mal weniger. ich bin mir momentan auch noch nicht sicher, ob das unter ubuntu der richtige weg ist
<sash_> tm: rechner ist leider schon aus.
<sash_> ,magic sysrq?
<shetlandpony> Sorry sash_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber magic sysrq
<tm> ,sysrq?
<shetlandpony> Sorry tm, ich weiss nichts ueber sysrq, ich assoziiere aber sysreq damit
<tm> ,such magic
<jokrebel> ,sysreq?
<shetlandpony> Die SysRQ-Taste findet man auf der normalen Tastatur als Zweitbelegung auf der Taste Druck. Je nach Tastatur muss man zum Erreichen von "S-Abf" zusaetzlich Alt oder bei Notebooks teilweise auch Fn druecken. Fuer den Magic-SysRQ muss man aber immer Alt + Druck druecken, egal wie die "tatsaechliche" Belegung ist! mehr dazu hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRq
<sash_> wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<sash_> tm: mit zwischengespeichert meinte ich uebrigens lokal gespeichert
<tm> sash_: ok :)
<dadrc> Tut's eigentlich AltGr auch? Lässt sich besser drücken
<tm> ich probiers jetzt nicht aus ;)
<dadrc> hab ich auch gerade keine Lust *g*
<tm> *g*
<russell1> dadrc: bei mir geht es auch mit AltGr
<dadrc> na, das ist doch was. danke :)
<RedNifre> Guten Abend allerseits.
<bekks> ,einsteiger? RedNifre 
<shetlandpony> RedNifre, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<kempo> hoi
<kempo> wie kann ich ein nfs in der fstab mit usernamen und password mounten?
<bekks> ,fstab? kempo 
<shetlandpony> kempo, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<kempo> user=username,password=password, nimmt der nich an
<kempo> ok. reading.
<bekks> Welche NFS version setzt du ein?
<kempo> hab ubuntu 10.10 auf dem desktop
<bekks> Welche NFS version setzt du ein? :)
<kempo> und server ist ein qnap raid
<kempo> meinst du client seitig bekks oder server?
<bekks> Serverseitig.
<kempo> sekunde dann bitte
<kempo> kann ich im webinterface nicht sehen
<bekks> Dann schau im Handbuch nach.
<kempo> ps aux | grep nfs sagt nfsd4
<bekks> Das ist doch schon mal was.
<bekks> Kannst Du den Kram manuell mounten?
<RedNifre> bin durch einen tunnel gefahren...
<RedNifre> ups
<RedNifre> falscher channel :)
<kempo> bekks: secunde
<dreamon__> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit gnome-search-tool ? Hab da was eingetragen, erscheint aber immer nautilusmenu nicht unter nautilus aktion.
<kempo> bekks: wie mounte ich das mit nem user und password ?
<kempo> bekks: aeuft. danke
<derdon> hi
<derdon> sehe ich es richtig, dass es nur ein notebook von dell mit ubuntu gibt? http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/ubuntu_deals?c=de&l=de&s=dhs&cs=dedhs1
<shetlandpony> derdon's url: http://tinyurl.com/36qwoy3
<derdon> danke shetlandpony :)
<dadrc> derdon: sieht so aus, ja... und jetzt?
<derdon> dadrc: bin ich von dir informiert wurden :)
<dadrc> Naja
<jokrebel> ¿
<dadrc> Ich hab auch nur die Seite angeguckt, die du verlinkt hast, auf der steht: "OS Ubuntu 9.10"
<derdon> dadrc: wollte sichergehen. hätte ja sein können, dass dieses notebook nur ein besonderes angebot unter vielen wäre
<shetlandpony> bitte, derdon
<jokrebel> .oO( da hat das Pony ja mal richtig lange über die Antwort nachgedacht <g> )
<jokrebel> dadrc: vorinstalliertes Linux allgemein ist wohl immer noch die Ausnahme.
<jokrebel> dadrc: …was aber nicht heißt, das Ubuntu nicht auch auf anderen Laptops (mehr oder weniger) einsetzbar wäre.
<jokrebel> ,hcl? dadrc gibt vielleicht mehr Auskunft.
<shetlandpony> dadrc gibt vielleicht mehr Auskunft.: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<k1l> derdon: schreib/ruf dell doch mal direkt an. die wissen selber am besten, wo die ubuntu aktuell ausliefern
<dadrc> jokrebel: öh, ich glaube, du meinst mich nicht.
<derdon> k1l: nein danke
<dadrc> oh, und derdon: sorry, hatte deine frage etwas falsch verstanden
<derdon> dadrc: np
<jokrebel> dadrc: sorry - war natürlich für alles derdon gemeint.
<Oer> hallo ubuntu-freunden.
<axel_foley> hallo! habe ien problem. hatte die nvidia treiber über system->Systemverwaltung->Hardware-treiber installiert. nach einem Kernelupdate startet der Xserver nicht mehr. habe eine 9800gtx und 10.04
<TheInfinity> axel_foley: Xorg.log (in /var/log) anschauen :)
<ppq> axel_foley: führ bitte mal 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current' aus, das sollte das kernelmodul neu bauen, falls nötig
<Oer> nach login, startx
<ppq> axel_foley: danach sollte nach nem xserver neustart alles wieder ok sein. manchmal klappt das mit dem neubauen aus irgendeinem grund nicht auf anhieb
<bekks> Wenn wir jetzt noch die Ubuntuversion und den Fehler aus dem Log wüssten, wäre das toll :)
<axel_foley> ppq, ich habs Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the
<axel_foley> kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed.
<TheInfinity> bekks: ersteres ist 10.4, das sagte er sogar ;)
<bekks> 10.4? :P
<bekks> axel_foley: Ja, dann installier die Sourcen deines Kernels :)
<axel_foley> das sieht man ja bei einer langen liste von updates nicht ^^
<ppq> axel_foley: den ekrnelquelltext braucht man nicht.
<TheInfinity> axel_foley: umm ... hast du da irgendwelche fremdquellen drauf Oo
<ppq> normalerweise... *kopfkratz*
<axel_foley> headers oder nicht ppq ?
<bekks> axel_foley: Welche kernelversion?
<Daniel0108> hi :)
<bekks> die ausgabe von uname -a bitte :)
<TheInfinity> ppq: nein die braucht man nicht, das passiert nur wenn man entweder n eigenen kernel oder n eigenen nvidia treiber installiert hat
<axel_foley> 2.6.32-27-generic-pae
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von "uname -a"?
<axel_foley> root@newyork:~# uname -r
<axel_foley> 2.6.32-27-generic-pae
<derdon> axel_foley: bekks sagte a, nicht r
<TheInfinity> axel_foley: verwendest du denn fremdquellen? :)
<axel_foley> entschuldige ^^ Linux newyork 2.6.32-27-generic-pae #49-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 00:07:52 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<TheInfinity> des ist der richtige kernel
<axel_foley> ja mediabuntu oder so und virtualbox
<TheInfinity> in mediabuntu ist kein nvidia treiber drin. da muss es noch irgendwas anderes geben. oder hast du irgendwannmal manuell treiber installiert?
<ppq> axel_foley: linux-headers-generic istinstalliert?
<ppq> (muss eigentlich, da nvidia-current davon abhängt)
<axel_foley> ist dabei ^^ ppq 
<axel_foley> warum das aber nicht vonnalein passiert wundert mich?! bug?!?
<axel_foley> dieses problem hatte ich schon mal. mal schauen starte xserver neu.
<axel_foley> ppq, danke es funktioniert!
<Oer> toll axel_foley 
<Vicco> hallo leute. habe meine externe festplatte als ext4 dateisystem formatiert. allerdings zeigt das system nun unter eigenschaften an dass ca 11 GB von 250 belegt sind. ist das normal oder ist etwas falsch gelaufen? hat einer ahnung?
<bekks> Das ist normal.
<bekks> 5% root reserve.
<Oer>  bis 7% nach formattierung, stimmt
<jokrebel>    Vicco das sind grad mal ca.5% und IIRC relativ normal.
<bekks> Oer: 7%? Falsch.
<Vicco> ok. danke wollte nicht die platte mit GBytes füttern wenn irgendwas falsch wäre
<Vicco> eine sache noch. was soll der LOST and Found ordner dort?
<bekks> Der wird beim fsck angelegt und der möchte in Ruhe gelassen werden. :)
<Vicco> hehe ok
<Vicco> weiss jemand warum beim kopieren großer datenmengen die ü-rate mit der zeit deutlich nachlässt?
<jokrebel> .oO( Ü-Ei? )
<bekks> Beim Kopieren großer Datenmengen von welchem Gerät auf welches Gerät, mit welcher Verbindung?
<bekks> Und was ist "mit der Zeit"?
<Vicco> laptop festplatte nach externe platte oder umgekehrt. nach einigen GB
<bekks> Firewire oder USB?
<bekks> Und was heisst "nach einigen GB"?
<Vicco> immer ein wenig langsamer von 28 mb/sek auf bis 5 mb/sek dann hab ich abgebrochen
<bekks> Und was heisst "deutlich nachlassen"?
<Vicco> usb
<bekks> Womit hast du das gemessen?
<Vicco> ich hab nichts gemessen. ist nur der wert der an dem fenster der dateiübertragung angegeben wird
<jokrebel> Vicco: Weißt Du dass 5 MB/sec auch ne Menge ist? Sind immerhin 4000000 Bit in einer Sekunde … schafft Dein Hirn u.U. nicht…
<bekks> jokrebel: ?
<ppq> da fehlt ne 0 :p
<Skitt> jokrebel: 15 km/h sind auch ne menge. in der geschwindigkeit kannst du auch nicht von münchen nach berlin laufen, daher ist so nen traktor schon ein total schnelles fortbewegungsmittel
<jokrebel> bekks: ¿
 * jokrebel wird bei so vielen Stellen schon mal schwindlig <g>
<Cdh> 5 mb/s filmdaten schafft das gehirn dagegen gut
<Cdh> zwar nicht alles davon, aber die relevanten informationen
<rumpe2> Cdh, ... weil das meiste direkt nach /dev/null umgeleitet wird ^^
<beaver74> Vicco, konntest du derartige Datenübertragung auf dem selben Rechner unter Windows ausführen und das gleiche feststellen bzw. nicht?
<beaver74> manchmal ist es auch der Chipsatz vom Mainboard, der nicht so dolle mit USB Übertragungen umgehen kann
<Vicco> habe schon seit längerem nichtmer unter windows gearbeitet oder solche datenmengen kopiert. könnte sein dass es an der externen platte liegt
<beaver74> könnte auch sein, ja
<bekks> An USB liegt, dass du da nominal nicht mehr als 28MB/s rausbekommen wirst, in deinem Fall.
<drakooner> Hi!
<beaver74> Vicco, evtl. auch mal einen anderen USB-Port versuchen, manche "Gruppen" von Ports werden IMHO anders behandelt, kommt ebenfalls auf das Board an
<Vicco> habe es jetzt nochmal versucht. mit ext4 formatierung. bis jetzt läuft es konstant bei 21,2. seit  22 gb
<drakooner> Ich kann mich neuerdings bei Lucid nicht mehr anmelden - nachdem ich mich abgemeldet habe… Kennt das jemand? Bug? oder liegts an meinen Einstellungen in grub, um die nvidia ordentlich zum laufen zu bekommen? 
<ppq> ,wf? drakooner
<shetlandpony> drakooner: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<rej_> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend allerseits!
<drakooner> Lucid, Login geht, nach einem Logout startet GDM nicht(!) mehr. – Schwarzer Bildschirm (!). gdm --version schmeißt nur Fehlermeldungen aus. Fehlermeldungen beim Logout – Woher nehmen?
<drakooner> Ist das jetzt besser?
<prophy> hallo, weiß jemand ob man ms works dateien iwie unter ubuntu öffnen kann?
<rej_> Gibt es hier jemanden der von dem Phänomen gehört hat, dass jede Netzwerkverbindung (eth0,wlan0,etc..) alle paar minuten getrennt und wieder aufgebaut wird ohne ersichtlichen Grund?
<bekks> prophy: 10s google. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358647
<bekks> rej_: Was sagt denn das Log dazu?
<rej_> bekks, /var/log/messages war unbrauchbar, eth0 down und eth0 up... hier /var/log/syslog http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399653/
<rej_> Es handelt sich um einen Speedport 503V, standard konfiguration falls das was bringt, google spuckt nichts aus dazu
<bekks> nopaste mal lsb_release -a
<jokrebel> rej_: viele Verbindungen aufgebaut (zB. Torrent ect.)?
<rej_> jokrebel, 5, aber auch ohne Internetverbindung bricht wlan oder wired zusammen
<bekks> Hast Du mal einen anderen Router getestet?
<bekks> Und was ist die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"?
<rej_> bekks, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399654/.... und nein habe ich nicht, da der von congstar empfohlen wurde... der ging aber bisher einwandfrei
<bekks> "ging bisher" kann aber auch bedeuten, dass er "plötzlich" ein Problem hat :)
<jokrebel> rej_: wurde denn alles (PC, Router ect.) schon rebootet?
<rej_> nunja zumindest bis zu dem punkt dass ich ihn resettet habe und dem die standard konfiguration gegeben habe... 
<rej_> jokrebel, schon mehrmals
<jokrebel> rej_: WLAN USB Stick? was sagt lsusb?
<rej__> jokrebel, onboard, ist aber momentan deaktiviert.. hab eben extra ein kabel gecrimpt damit die verbindung nicht abbricht
<bekks> Also geht es doch mit LAN.
<rej__> jokrebel, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399655/
<rej__> nein falsch, auch mit LAN bricht es ab
<jokrebel> ja dann liegt es aber vermutlich nicht am WLAN.
<bekks> Aber evtl. an der Kombination von aktiviertem WLAN und LAN.
<rej__> am LAN ja auch nicht, ich weiss nur nicht mehr was es sein soll... im NetworkManager ist Wlan deaktiviert
<rej__> ich habe das gefühl, dass was mit dem dhcpclient nicht stimmt
<drakooner> So wieder da… keine Möglichkeit auf logs zuzugreifen, nachdem ich mich ausgeloggt habe. tty1-6 sind ebensowenig erreichbar wie gdm. Lucid Lynx … die alten xsession.errors.old ist wie gewünscht hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399656/
<rej__> -.-
<letmein> hi leute. habe einen computer ohne internetzugang. würde gerne auf diesen programme installieren. gibt es eine möglichkeit von einem anderen computer die programme und alle abhängigen pakete automatisch herunterzuladen?
<Fuchs> letmein: ja
<Fuchs> letmein: man apt-get, suchen nach build-dep 
<rumpe2> letmein, wenn man die gleichen programme wie auf dem mit internet benötigt, kann man auch einfach mal den apt-cache in /var/cache/apt/archive rüberschaufeln/zugänglich machen
<rumpe2> außer man putzt da öfters mal durch ^^
<beaver74> "21:36 <rej_> nunja zumindest bis zu dem punkt dass ich ihn resettet habe und dem die standard konfiguration gegeben habe..."     ...sollte man nicht an dieser Stelle anpacken?
<letmein> gibt es denn auch eine einfachere methode?
<jokrebel> letmein: kenne das zwar nicht persönlich, für Dich aber vielleicht interessant: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Keryx
<rumpe2> letmein, die einfachste ist wohl, internetzugang zu legen ^^
<letmein> und auch die teuerste möglichkeit :)
<jokrebel> letmein: man kann ja den "offline-PC" auch hin und wieder zu nem Internetanschluss "schleppen".
<letmein> ist leider keine lösung für mich. aber mit keryx sollte es laufen. danke dir für den vorschlag
<jokrebel> letmein: ich mach das (für nen Schmalband-PC) immer über Synaptic. Das erzeugt mir dann ein wget-script das ich dann mit USB-Stick am Breidband-Anschluss ausführe.
<Luzido> ,ipad_
<Luzido> ,ipad?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Luzido, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber ipad
<Luzido> ,ipod?
<shetlandpony> Luzido, iPod ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod
<n0mad> hallo! gibt es einen befehl wenn man zwei ordner/unterordner nur auf deren dateirechte hin vergleichen möchte?
<n0mad> sind sehr ähnliche inhalte ...
<n0mad> nur eben untershciedliche dateirechte ...
<bekks> diff :)
<n0mad> diff eben nicht
<bekks> ls -l und diff
<n0mad> ?
<bekks> ls -l benutzen, und dann beide Ausgaben mit diff vergleichen.
<n0mad> aha, ok
<mcbane> Hallo
<mcbane> Kann ich ohne ACLs einen Ordner mit Rechten ausstatten, dass zwar jeder neue Dateien erstellen darf, allerdings jeder Benutzer nur die von ihm selber erstellten Dateien verändern / löschen kann?
<bekks> man 2 chmod, S_ISVTX
<jokrebel> gn8
<mcbane> bekks: stimmt, ich hatte vergessen, dass die Gruppenrechte trotzdem respektiert werden sollen. In meinem Fall sollen alle der Gruppe ftpadmin alle Dateien verändern und löschen können
<zerwas> Ich habe eine zeitlang ein Programm zum automatischen Aufwecken aus dem Suspend verwendet, kann mich jetzt aber nicht mehr an den Namen des Tools erinnern. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<zerwas> Ah, nun stolpere ich doch noch drüber. rtcwake war es. :-)
<zerwas> Jetzt ist es wenigstens für alle Ewigkeit in die öffentlichen IRC Logs eingemeißelt und ich weiß, wo ich nächstes mal suchen kann.
<zerwas> Schade, dass es noch kein grafisches Tool dafür gibt
<dAnjou> hast sogar schöne suchworte eingegeben :P
<zerwas> Werde direkt mal einen Bug Report bzw. Feature Request bei Launchpad einreichen, um so eine Funktionalität im Herunterfahren-Dialog einzubauen
<dadrc> nicht massentauglich genug
<zerwas> Ich weiß. Versuchen kann man es aber ja mal.
<Agrigor> Sers, kennt iwer ein Tool wie Dropbox welches auf LAN begrenzt ist und als Dienst zum Beipiel einen Ordner immer synchronisiert?
<zerwas> Hallo Agrigor. Unison z.B. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unison
<Agrigor> das kenn ich, aber läuft das im hintergrund und ohne mein zutun?
<Agrigor> dachte immer nur ich könnte dort manuell jobs anstubsen so zusagen^^
<zerwas> Hm, ließe sich skripten. Vielleicht wäre SparkleShare ja auch eine Möglichkeit
<Agrigor> hmm jo suche grad was fertiges^^ in absehbarer zukunft bau ich mir eh nen server zusammen und dann is das Problem nicht mehr da^^
<Agrigor> ich gugg mir grad ma unison an
<zerwas> ich weiß gar nicht mehr, ob SpiderOak auch nur im LAN funktionierte ..
<Guest91642> hallo
<Orcor> hallo
<sbeck> Hi.
<b34bb> moin
<Agrigor> ho
<Agrigor> @zerwas danke nochma, ich glaub ich machs mit dropbox und truecrypt bis ich den server hab^^
<Orcor> Hallo bin neu hier 
<zerwas> Agrigor> Kein Problem. Konnte ja nicht helfen
<b34bb> hallo nochmal
<Agrigor> zerwas, np^^
<Agrigor> Orcor frag einfach oder fomruliere dein problem
<b34bb> :)
<ring0> bei dropbox mit truecrypt musste man doch den timestamp ausschalten, damit nicht jedes mal der ganze container hochgeladen werden muss, richtig?
<Agrigor> boah das muss ich mir ersma anguggen, bin das bisher noch nich angegangen
<zerwas> Agrigor> Ich würde ohnehin ecryptfs oder EncFS für Dropbox benutzen
<zerwas> Dann kann man es auch ganz leicht mit mehreren verwenden.
<Orcor> ich hab eine frage
<k1l> ,wf? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Agrigor> ahh ok^^ muss mich die tage mal einlesen... hab bisher die privaten sachen wie diplomarbeit immer von hand per rar verschlüsselt und seitdem vorgenommen, mir das ganze mal anzuschaun... jo halt^^
<b34bb> warum reagiert shetlandpony auf wtf?
<Agrigor> Orcor, dann stell sie doch bitte... Ich frag mich grad wer hier der Bot is ^^
<Orcor> mom
<zerwas> Agrigor> Uff, umständlich. Aber Deine Diplomarbeit wird doch sowieso veröffentlicht, wird schließlich eine 1 ;-)
<k1l> b34bb: augen auf.
<b34bb> ahh
<b34bb> ok, sry
<Orcor> also in ubuntu hab ich ja pgp verschlüsselung von haus aus
<Agrigor> hehe jo wird tatsächlich dieses jahr ein paper, aber halt nicht mit allen Einzelheiten und von daher leider momentan noch geheim^^
<Orcor> ich verschlüssele datein und möchte kollege senden der aber  win 7 hat das geht net entschlüsseln bei ihm
<zerwas> Agrigor> Da brauchst Du Dich nicht großartig einlesen, das hat man in einer Minute eingerichtet :-). Zumindest, wenn man das befolgt: http://www.321tux.de/2010/04/encfs-verschluesselung-z-b-fuer-dropbox-ubuntu-one-inkl-skript/
<shetlandpony> zerwas's url: http://tinyurl.com/2adwenm |  EncFS-Verschlüsselung z.B. für Dropbox   Ubuntu One (inkl. Skript!) | 321tux.de
<Guest29587> Hallo, ich versuche per cronjob ein simples shellscript auszuführen, klappt jedoch nicht, andere befehle funktionieren, nur dieses eine nicht.. fehlt im .sh Script irgendwas, was cron extra benötigt?
<zerwas> Orcor> Es wäre hilfreich zu wissen, wie Du die Datei verschlüsselt hast.
<k1l> Guest29587: fullpath?
<Agrigor> zerwas, ah schonmal danke, dann les ich mich doch direkt mal ein^^
<Orcor> PGPGNU glaube ich ist in ubuntu
<zerwas> Orcor> in Windows kann man sich auch GPG installieren und einrichten
<Guest29587> k1l: ist gesetzt
<Orcor> mein kollege hat in win 7 desktop pgp ode rso 
<Orcor> oder so
<zerwas> Orcor> Wie hast Du denn verschlüsselt? Rechtsklick auf die Datei -> Verschlüsseln?
<Orcor> ja
<Guest29587> k1l: oder meinst du ***** /bin/sh /absoluter/pfad/zum/script.sh?
<Orcor> hab zwar schlüssel zu vor erstellt aber kp was ich mit denn anfangen kann 
<zerwas> Orcor> Das ist dann in der Tat PGP. Und wo hapert es nun bei Deinem Kollegen? Das hat mit Ubuntu eigentlich nichts mehr zu tun
<k1l> Guest29587: letzteres
<Guest29587> k1l: ok probier ich mal
<Orcor> das der meine datein in windows 7 nich tentschlüsseln kann 
<zerwas> Orcor> Verstehe. Nach dem Klick auf "Verschlüsseln" im Rechtsklickmenü kommt doch eine Auswahl mit Empfängern. Dort musst Du den öffentlichen Schlüssel Deines Kollegen anhaken.
<Orcor> ich sende dem meinem shclüssel aber bei ihn geht der nicht  d asteht nicht signiert oder so
<zerwas> Orcor> Du brauchst den öffentlichen Schlüssel deines Kollegen und er braucht Deinne öffentlichen Schlüssel.
<zerwas> Orcor> Bist Du Dir denn zu 100% sicher, dass Du ihm den öffentlichen Schlüssel geschickt hast? Und bist Du Dir auch sicher, dass Du zur Verschlüsselung der Datei den öffentlichen Schlüssel deines Kollegen verwendet hast?
<Orcor> der hat mir keinen gegeben 
<sbeck> zerwas, er versteht das Prinzip nicht.
<Orcor> brauche ich auch sowas oder was
<zerwas> sbeck> merk ich
<sbeck> Der Bekannte soll keinen Schlüssel haben, so meinte er eben.
<zerwas> Orcor> dann kann das ganze sowieso nicht funktionieren. Man *ver*schlüsselt immer mit dem öffentlichen Schlüssel der/des Empfängers.
<Orcor> bin neu in linux ubntu 
<Orcor> seid oktober 2010
<zerwas> Orcor> das hat mit Ubuntu nichts zu tun :)
<Orcor> ja
<Orcor> bloß hab gelesen das in ubuntu und win alles anders geht
<zerwas> Orcor> Frag Deinen Kollegen nach seinem öffentlichen Schlüssel. Wenn er Dir den geschickt hat, musst Du diesen nur anklicken, dann ist er in Deinem Schlüsselbund. Nun versuchst Du noch einmal Rechtsklick -> Verschlüsseln und wählst Dann den Kollegen als Empfänger aus.
<ring0> zerwas, der 321tux.de link ist gut, danke ;)
<zerwas> ring0> np :]
<zerwas> Orcor> Soweit verstanden? Wenn es dann noch Probleme gibt, melde Dich einfach noch einmal.
<zerwas> ... Es bräuchte mal ein DAU-sicheres bebildertes oder Video-Tutorial für die GPG-Nutzung mit grafischen Mitteln
<Guest29587> k1l: ne haut auch so leider nicht hin, wenn ich das script so aus der konsole aufrufe läufts natürlich
<Orcor> danke das ihr mir gleichhelfen tut bin begeistert von euch
<Orcor> übrigens ein frohes neues Jahr an alle
<Agrigor> ebenso
<sepplmaster> gute nacht! habe gerade versuch mir oraclejava in der 64bit variante laut dieser anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation#64-bit-Oracle-Sun-JRE zu installieren, funktioniert so weit so gut, aber mit dem firefoxplugin haperts. kann mir jemand helfen?
<sepplmaster> und ebenfalls ein gutes neues!
<sbeck> Hattest Du Firefox während dr Installation geschlossen gehabt ?
<ring0> zerwas, ist schlüssellänge 256 gegenüber 128 eigentlich merkbar langsamer?
<sepplmaster> sbeck: hatte ich glaub ich nicht, hab aber ihn und das ganze ubuntu neu gestartet
<zerwas> ring0> weiß nicht, habe 128 nie benutzt
<sbeck> DAmit das klappt, muß Firefox in dem Moment komplett beendet wsein.
<ring0> zerwas, ok, mal testen. nehm mit cryptsetup auch immer 256. hätte ja sein können, du hast da erfahrungswerte
<zerwas> ring0> Ne, leider nicht. Aber bei langsamen Platten macht sich die Verschlüsselung an sich u.U. natürlich schon sehr bemerkbar beim Schreiben
<b34bb> kurze frage die nicht direkt zu ubuntu gehört:
<b34bb> Wie kann man pdfs editieren außer über die in datei drucken funktion?
<b34bb> könnt ihr sie mir beantworten oder soll ich in den offtopic?
<sepplmaster> sbeck: hab grade versucht das ganze bei geschlossenem firefox zu machen, hilft aber auch nciht. muss ich dabei das ganze java nochmal löschen und neu installieren oder nur die bibliothek neu verlinken
<zerwas> b34bb> Anwendungen -> Software-Center -> nach "PDF" suchen
<zerwas> b34bb> gibt da einige Programem zu dem Zweck. Ansonsten im UU-Wiki im PDF-Artikel
<k1l> ,pdf? b34bb 
<shetlandpony> b34bb, PDF ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDF - Weitere Infos im query ...
<b34bb> fett danke, dachte es gibt vllt n plugin für den dokumetbetrachte, an externes prog hab ich nich gedacht :)
<zerwas> danke k1l :->
<sbeck> sepplmaster, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation#Installieren-des-Firefox-Plugins
<sepplmaster> sbeck: danke, soweit hatte ich auch schon gelesen, allerdings steht da nix vom schließen des browsers. und das hab ich gerade nochmal gemacht. geht immer noch nicht.
<zerwas> sepplmaster> Eigentlich kann da nichts schief gehen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer/zerwas/Kniffe#Sun-Java-in-Ubuntu-10-04-und-10-10
<shetlandpony> zerwas's url: http://tinyurl.com/3x6gwqw | Benutzer/zerwas/Kniffe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<zerwas> sepplmaster> hast Du parallel noch andere Java-Versionen installiert?
<sepplmaster> glaub nicht
<zerwas> Geht es um den Fx, der vorinstalliert in Ubuntu ist? Oder hast Du dir Fx irgendwo heruntergeladen oder verwendest Fx 4 oder so?
<sepplmaster> zerwas: wie kann ich das feststellen? hab das openjdk vorher deinstalliert. ist das im partner repo auch eine 64 bit version? fx ist der standard, ich glaub 3.6
<zerwas> sepplmaster> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517979 unten bei == Problems == und multiple java installations ...
<kempo> lese gerade etwas von hpet und sehe auch das mein system dieses untersuetzt. ist hpet zu empfehelnen oder eher nicht?
<Orcor> bin zwar neu im LInux Ubuntu seid Oktober und bin total begeistert wie stabil es laufen tut
<zerwas> Orcor> gut zu hören ;-). Wenns nicht um ein konkretes Problem geht, sei Dir auch #ubuntu-de-offtopic ans Herz gelegt
<zerwas> sepplmaster> und ja, gibts auch in 64bit
<Orcor> hab hier keine nervigen  fehlermeldungen keine blauen bluescreen usw
<zerwas> sepplmaster> Bin schlafen. Viel Glück mit Java!
<Orcor> danke und sorry kenne mich noch nicht aus mit irc 
<sepplmaster> zerwas: ok, trotzdem vielen dank, im notfall muss halt das openjdk wieder her
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-02
<Zigi> Nachdem dieser dmesg (http://pastebin.com/tQ1t8rUb) Ausgabe müsste meine Karte doch eigentlich auch im lspci zu sehen sein? 
<Zigi> Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden und warum ist Sie nicht im lspci ? 
<Zigi> ( lspci zeigt schon auch PCIe Plätze an ?)
<ring0> Zigi, laut manpage zeigt lspci auch pci express steckplätze an
<Zigi> ring0, dankeschön. habe nur nach "pcie" in der manpage gesucht :/
<ring0> Zigi, was hast du denn für eine dvb-karte?
<Zigi> eine dvbsky s952
<Zigi> ring0, wird laut linuxtv.org unterstützt, aber hatte bisher leider keinen erfolg ( bin allerdings auch anfänger auf dem gebiet der linux treiber)
<ring0> Zigi, hast du dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/v4l-dvb mal angesehen?
<Zigi> ja, ist alles aktuell :/
<Zigi> hab schon vieles probiert
<Zigi> liegt vermutlich an irgend einem fehler in meiner vorgehensweise..
<nubcake> kann mir von euch jemand helfen? ich versuche sun-java6-jdk zu installieren, bekomme aber den fehler: is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nubcake> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nubcake> is only available from another source
<nubcake> gibt es das paket nicht in den apt mirrors ?
<ring0> Zigi, normalerweise sollte nach einhalten der reihenfolge im v4l-artikel die karte erkannt werden
<ring0> nubcake, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation#Sun-Java
<nubcake> ring0: danke
<Zigi> ring0, probiere gerade rum, wie gesagt im lspci ist sie nicht zu sehen, aber mythtv scheint etwas zu sehen. obs funktioniert probier ich gerade aus.
<ring0> Zigi, falls du etwas zum sendersuchlauf fürs terminal suchst, kann ich dir w-scan empfehlen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/w_scan
<Zigi> ring0, wunderbar, vielen dank, zumindest w_scan erkennt die karte, dann kann ja schon nicht so viel falsch ein :D
<ring0> Zigi, ja, das ziel sollte in reichweite sein. was fehlt dir denn jetzt noch?
<Zigi> ring0, also überglücklich wäre ich, wenn cih ein bild in mythtv hinbekäme ;)  aber jetzt läuft gerade noch der w_scan
<Zigi> ring0, meine ausgabe ist bisher nur mehr (time: xx:xx)
<ring0> Zigi, normalerweise sollten da auch mal gefundene sender auftauchen
<Zigi> ring0, jo, ist bist zum ende durchgelaufen und hat nichts gefunden möglicherweise aber weil ich das kabel am falschen tuner habe (ist dual) ich steck mal um.
<ring0> Zigi, :)
<ring0> Zigi, ich wollte nicht fragen, ob auch ein kabel angeschlossen ist
<Zigi> ring0, :P angeschlossen ist eins, aber zur zeit hab ich leider nur das eine und da ich nicht weiss, welche tuner welcher ist, hab ich wohl ne 50/50 chance
<ring0> hehe
<Zigi> ring0, jetzt siehts aber gut aus 
<Zigi> wie bekomme ich denn von w_scan ne channels.conf raus ? 
<Zigi> einfach am ende >channels.conf anfügen ? 
<ring0> Zigi, durch die umleitung am ende des befehls 
<ring0> genau
<Zigi> ah, das ist also nichts w_scan spezifisches, sondern wie | ? 
<ring0> Zigi, ja, umleitungen > gehen immer auf dateien und pipes | können auch andere ziele statt dateien haben, wie weitere tools z.b.
<Zigi> ach, wunderschön wie nach tagelangem ärgern ein transponder nach dem anderen auftaucht
<ring0> Zigi, ich weiß allerdings nicht, welches format mythtv braucht
<Zigi> das lässt sich bestimmt noch rausfinden 
<Zigi> :D
<Zigi> bin jetzt erst mal zufrieden
<ring0> Zigi, kann auch sein, dass mythtv selbst scannen kann :)
<ring0> Zigi, dann ist ja gut
<Zigi> und scheinbar war das problem, dass ich ein paar dateirechte falsch gesetzt habe :( 
<ring0> Zigi, klingt nach bastelei. in dem v4l-artikel steht davon nichts ;)
<Zigi> ring0, war auch bastelei, leider ist der treiber in keinem paket enthalten und musste selber erstellt werden :( 
<Zigi> Ich hoffe das wird mit dem nächsten kernel besser.
<ring0> vielleicht hast du glück und der treiber wird in den kernel aufgenommen. ansonsten vor dem nächsten kauf mal auf die kompatibelität achten. gibt ja durchaus karten die out-of-the-box funktionieren
<Zigi> ja, das weiss ich jetzt auch :) 
<Zigi> habe vor dem kauf auch gedacht das funktioniert so, weil die karte bei linuxtv.org als supported angegeben war.
<Zigi> aber leider heisst das nicht dass sie ootb funktioniert, wie ich schmerzlich feststellen musste.
<ring0> ,hcl? Zigi 
<shetlandpony> Zigi: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<ring0> das sind durchaus gute links fürs nächste mal :)
<Zigi> ring0, die hcl habe ich heute schon mal kennen gelernt :) wirklich gute empfehlung wenn man die vor dem kauf kennt
<Zigi> immerhin bin ich so linux ein wenig näher gerückt. bin nicht unbegabt, was soft/hardware angeht, aber habe leider den nachteil, dass ich ca 15 jahre windows mit mir rumgeschleppt habe :( 
<grossing> Es ist heilbar, dauert evtl. etwas länger :)
<Zigi> leider ja, man muss so viel abgewöhnen.
<Zigi> aber mittlerweile habe ich schon 4 desktops in der familie auf linux umgestellt und gebe dafür ausreichenden support und selbst diverse distributionen getestet. bin sehr begeistert
<grossing> zum Plaudern gibt es übrigens nebenan den netten Channel #ubuntu-de-offtopic der genau für solche Gespräche da ist :)
<Zigi> ;) bin schon ruhig. Danke jedenfalls nochmal für die Hilfe.
<ring0> Zigi, gern
<karl_heinz1212> frohes neues
<karl_heinz1212> ich hab unter Lubuntu 11.10 eine hohe CPU Auslastung von xorg
<karl_heinz1212> gibt es aktuelles problem mit xorg ?
<k1l_> kann deine Graka vlt kein 3D und du hast visuelle effekte aktiviert, die deine cpu berechnen muss? oder ist die Kiste an sich einfach langsam?
<karl_heinz1212> doch sie kann
<karl_heinz1212> parallel ist auch Mint linux 11 
<karl_heinz1212> installiert und läuft alles normal
<Elw3> hast du vllt irgent welche besonderen fenster auf ? ich hab das immer wenn nen javaprogramm läuft
<karl_heinz1212> nein.. das Problem tritt mit und ohne Compiz auf. Wenn ich aber Compiz neustarten hab ich ungefähr 5 sek einen normal zustand
<karl_heinz1212> danach ist z.b. beim fenster schieben eine last von ca. 35%
<karl_heinz1212> auf dem parallen nur ca. 6% bei gleicher aktion
<k1l_> ,away? DanielSi|away 
<shetlandpony> DanielSi|away: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<karl_heinz1212> ich dachte erst Compiz wäre schuld.... das problem ist auch vorhanden wenn Openbox oder metacity läuft
<karl_heinz1212> wie kann ich testweise den Display Manager ändern z.b. auf LightDM ?
<karl_heinz1212> ach ok der Ubuntu "Installer" macht das schon :-)
<christina2233> guten morgen,wie switche ich in etc?
<k1l_> christina2233: ich verstehe die frage nicht wirklich
<christina2233> ich gebe cd etc ein,doch der findet nichts
<geser> cd /etc
<christina2233> ha,super & dickes thx! 
<k1l_> christina2233: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/befehls%C3%BCbersicht  wenn du keinen / am anfang schriebst denkt er du fängst in dem ordner an, wo du dich grade befindet
<christina2233> gut,eine frage habe ich noch,also ich bin nun bei blacklist.conf angekommen
<christina2233> will rt2800usb blacklisten
<christina2233> einfach reinschreiben in die conf und save?
<k1l_> christina2233: hier ist es noch genau erklärt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/kernelmodule#Automatisches-Laden-verhindern-Blacklisting
<shetlandpony> k1l_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/7sra7gp |        Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<christina2233> thx für den link,sollte also so funzen wie ich mir gedacht habe 
<avelon> einen lebenswerten Tag allerseits
<k1l_> christina2233: ja nur das modul reinschreiben bringt nichts, muss noch blacklist davor. praktisch ist auch, wenn man einen kommentar drüber schreibt (#kommentar) damit man später noch weiss, wer da was warum reingeschrieben hat.
<christina2233> ok,so mache ich es mal,ewig der stress mit den wlan treibern
<avelon> eine Frage in die Runde: Welcher Unterschied, falls vorhanden, besteht zwischen altem mIRC (windoofs) und IRC (UBUNTU)?
<k1l_> avelon: es sind andere programme? und mirc hat nicht den besten ruf unter den irc clients.
<LetoThe2nd> avelon: mIRC ist ein programm, IRC ist ein protokoll. üblicherweise nimmt man unter ubuntu meist xchat als einsteigerprogramm
<k1l_> avelon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<avelon> danke für die Infos ... ich änderte das System von windoofs auf Linux. Momentan noch sehr wenig Ahnung. Wird schon ... mit dem lebenslangen Lernen.
<LetoThe2nd> ,winddof? avelon 
<shetlandpony> Sorry LetoThe2nd, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber winddof
<LetoThe2nd> ,windoof? avelon 
<shetlandpony> avelon, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<avelon> win doof (stupid)
<avelon> nun, falls notwenig, werde ich das System Windows nicht mehr beleidigen. Einverstanden.
<avelon> düse mal weiter. Nochmals danke für die Antworten auf meine Frage. cden
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> ich habe per dd eine iso datei auf eine externe fesplatte geschrieben, wie kann ich das jetzt wieder rückgängig machen?
<Blindie> ah habs
<Blindie> musste die partitionstabelle neu schreiben
<k1l> Blindie: input und output ändern. hängt halt davon ab, wie du da was genau gemacht hattest
<Blindie> dd if=iso of=platte
<Blindie> hab jetzt mit gpartet ne partitionstabelle draufgebügelt und jetzt kann ich wieder partitionieren^^
<crossfader> hi
<MarkusH> hi :)
<crossfader> aaah
<crossfader> ja also ich hab folgendes problem...:
<crossfader> unsupported video codec (7) beim versuch die .flv abzuspielen oder mit ffmpeg zu konvertieren
<k1l> ,codecs? crossfader 
<shetlandpony> crossfader, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<crossfader> ja genau
<k1l> schau mal in den link vom bot
<Henry_> hi
<crossfader> das sieht alles so automatisch aus...
<Henry_> hey sagt mal wie bekommt man eigentlich beim ubuntu in der konsole ein systeminfO
<crossfader> ... mir fehlts da bischen an verständnis
<Henry_> und vor allem welches passwort muss ich eingeben wenn ich in den root-modus will?
<crossfader> Henry_ was für infos brauchst Du denn genau? Hardware, oder Software?
<Henry_> hardware
<jokrebel> crossfader: In der kurzen Zeit hast Du den Link keinesfalls komplett gelesen.
<Henry_> soetwas wie infobash
<crossfader> sudo hwinfo
<k1l> crossfader: wenn du das in ein format ändern willst muss für das format auch der codec parat sein
<k1l> Henry_: lshw
<crossfader> das sudo passwort ist das passwort des eingelogten users
<jokrebel> ,sudo? Henry_
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systeminformationen_ermitteln
<shetlandpony> Henry_: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> und für root rechte liest! du dir folgenden artikel durch und solltest aber nicht alles und jeden mit root rechten starten. das ist eine windows-unart und die braucht man hier nicht
<k1l> crossfader: das .flv kann auch kaputt sein. das sollte man halt auch ausschliessen
<crossfader> hmm :(
<crossfader> naja ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich: Manuell alle notwendigen infos aus der Datei auslesen kann
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Audiospur_aus_FLV_Dateien_extrahieren  das willst du sicher machen
<crossfader> manuell codex installieren kann
<k1l> crossfader: hast du die wiki seite gelesen?
<crossfader> ja, aber in meinem fall, wird ja der name des codecs ja schonmal gar nicht benannt
<LetoThe2nd> crossfader: lass dir mit 'file' überhaupt erstmal die infos geben
<crossfader> aber gut, ich glaub ich muss zu dem thema erstmal noch n bischen lesen
<crossfader> welche optionen?
<LetoThe2nd> crossfader: gar keine?
<crossfader> ohne optionen, gibt mir file nur "macromedia flash video" (da bin ich selbst schlauer, da es inzwischen adobe flash video ist :)
<LetoThe2nd> ok
<crossfader> ich hab dort n abschnitt gefunden, wie man GStreamer Codecs installiert... (ja ok, wär schon mal was, wenn es mit GStreamer laufen würde)
<crossfader> aber für ffmpeg wird das nicht reichen, oder? k1l
<k1l> crossfader: die codecs sind systemweit. lies doch bitte mal den artikel. nicht nur die überschrift und dann nach befehlen suchen sondern lesen. so wie in der schule gelernt
<crossfader> ok
<k1l> dort wird z.b. auch ffmpeg erwähnt. und bevor ich hie alles abtippe könnte man mal die 5min. mitbringen und es sich selbst anlesen
<crossfader> das Ding ist bei mir kommt immer gleich internal data stream error...
<k1l> beim lesen?
<crossfader> *lol*
<crossfader> ok, ich meld mich zurück nach dem ich ALLES gelesen hab
<crossfader> dann kann man wenigstens auf gemeinsames grundwissen zurückgreifen
<k1l> crossfader: und noch einen tipp: fehlermeldungen sind nicht zum wegklicken. meist reicht schon ein einfaches kopieren der meldung in eine suchmaschine und man findet eine lösung :)
<crossfader> das war meine herkömmliche vorgehensweise...
<crossfader> aber immer wenn es um codierungen geht, komm ich da an meine grenzen
<Henry_> soetwas wie infobash gibt es hier nicht?
<crossfader> war schon bei SSL so
<crossfader> Henry_ hat Dir lshw nicht geholfen?
<Henry_> ist mir zu unübersichtlich
<k1l> Henry_: was fehlt dir denn bei lshw?
<Henry_> crossfader: mein prob ist habe einen laptop gekauft mit hybridgk  und meine alte linuxdistribution gerkennt die nvidia nicht nutzt nur die intelhd
<Henry_> mich interesiert ob ubuntu das managen kann.
<k1l> Henry_: welches ubuntu?
<Henry_> 11.01
<Henry_> sorry 11.10
<k1l> und die graka ist sicher intel/nvidia?
<Henry_> ja ist ein samsung lappi
<crossfader> zeigt Dir lshw Deine nvidia grafikkarte gar nicht an?
<k1l> dann schau dir mal bumbelbee an. aber das ist nicht stabil
<Henry_> crossfader:  nein habe nichts gefunden
<k1l> o_O
<Henry_> k1l: bummelbeere?
<crossfader> also alle Geräte am Bus, die sich zu erkennen geben, werden bei lshw wohl aufgelistet... 
<k1l> Henry_: nein, das was ich schrieb.#
<k1l> crossfader: ja werden sie auch. der fehler sitzt vor dem rechner
<crossfader> zumindest wenn lshw mit ausreichenden berechtigungen läuft
<k1l> crossfader: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1103825&highlight=internal+data+stream+error+flv
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/762n5gt | [ubuntu] flv flash Totem internal data stream vlc undf - Ubuntu Forums
<crossfader> also ich glaube das mit den codecs ist so ne sache... z.B. ist mir der GStreamer Dialog der die instalation weiterer codecs anbietet gänzlich unbekannt
<crossfader> danke ich schau gleich rein
<crossfader> oops
<crossfader> ich glaub da ist wohl was beim download schief gelaufen...
<k1l> wenn die einfach aus dem tmp folder sind oder runtergeladen wurden kann es daran liegen. ja
<crossfader> hab mich auch sehr gewundert, dass er den download gestartet hat, als das video noch im flash-player geladen wurde
<Henry_> ich habe die nvidia doch gefunden mit lshw
<crossfader> also, wenn Du die gleiche karte hast wie ich, wirste mit nvidia noch Deinen spass haben Henry_
<Henry_> Geforce GT 555M
<Henry_> crossfader: warum?
<crossfader> denn: der stabile opensource treiber unterstützt nur sehr rudimentäre funktionen
<k1l> Henry_: mangels treiber der hersteller ist das hyprid umschalten nicht wirklich unterstützt. du kannst mal bei bumblebee schauen wie weit die sind und ob deine karten unterstützt werden
<crossfader> der propriertäre nvidia-treiber des herstellers, ist so bischen russisch roulette
<Henry_> bumblebee was iss'n des?
<crossfader> also er kann funktionieren, wenn die optimale kombination aus treiber-version, kernel, und grafik hardware gegeben ist
<crossfader> wenn das nicht der fall ist, wird das system instabil
<crossfader> ist jedenfalls meine erfahrung
<k1l> Henry_: mein gott. jetzt mach nen browser auf, pack bumblebee in die suchmaschine und abdafür
<crossfader> das ist total strange
<crossfader> jetzt hab ich es nochmal runtergeladen
<Henry_> transformers, english für kinder übersetzer u.s.w
<k1l> Henry_: https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee   
<crossfader> und er hat s mir gleich als .mp4 gespeichert k1l
<crossfader> und das video öffnet auch und alles geht
<christina2233> also nochmal,wie kann ich tx power ändern ohne iw?
<crossfader> mich würde ja jetzt interessieren
<crossfader> der codec ist wohl H.264 und wird scheinbar unterstützt
<crossfader> das heisst, alles was ich vorher runtergeladen hab ist schrott :(
<k1l> crossfader: einige downloader konvertieren auch oder einige YT videos kommen direkt in nem anderen format
<crossfader> manchmal wünschte ich, ich wüsste was ich tue
<dakira> crossfader: hab die unterhaltung jetzt nicht mitgekriegt, aber wenn es um das downloaden von yt-videos geht, funktioniert jdownloader prima.
<k1l> Henry_: hier ists besser erklärt: https://launchpad.net/~bumblebee
<crossfader> jdownloader? dakira ...  ist das ein universelles tool mit dem man auch allgemein flash-videos runterladen kann?
<christina2233> die videos müssten im ordner tmp liegen beim streamen,normal kannst die da einfach rauskopieren
<crossfader> ich verwende im moment ein firefox plugin
<crossfader> ah
<crossfader> gute idee
<k1l> christina2233: nee, geht nicht mehr so einfach
<crossfader> :/
<crossfader> wär ja auch zu schön um wahr zu sein
<crossfader> wieso geht s eigentlich nicht?
<Henry_> ich komm damit nicht so richtig klar warscheinlich ist mein english zu schwach..
<Henry_> soll ich etwa alle befehle des ersten links ausführen?
<dakira> crossfader: jdownloader ist ein universelles tool. da haust du irgendeinen link rein (rapidshare & co aber auch diverse video dienste) und er zeigt dir alles an, was es da zu laden gibt. bei einem yt-video zeigt er dir mind. 2 videoformate (auch webm z.,b.) und mp3 an
<k1l> Henry_: um gottes willen
<Henry_> mhm
<k1l> Henry_: deine "bauart" wird unter linux nicht unterstützt, weil die hersteller keine treiber ruasrücken
<crossfader> dakira, ist das server-basierend? oder installiert man den lokal?
<dakira> crossfader: lokales java-app
<crossfader> ah ok, kann ich ja mal ausprobieren
<dakira> crossfader: keine ahnung, obs das auch headless gibt
<k1l> Henry_: du kannst nun im bios auf eine einzige karte fest einstellen und diese nutzen, oder du nimmst das projekt bumblebee. aber da du keinerlei ahnung und fähigkeiten hast nimmst du besser die variante mit dem bios
<k1l> crossfader: lesen --> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Streams_speichern
<Henry_> k1l: ist eben keine option im bios..
<k1l> crossfader: und im wiki gibts auch artikel zu jdownloader. einfach mal die such benutzen und lesen
<dakira> frage zum thema internetverbindung freigeben. Ich habe einen umts-usb-stick am rechner und haenge per ethernet an einem router. die dort angeschlossenen rechner sollen die verbindung auch nutzen koennen. wie ich die verbindung im network-manager freigebe ist klar. nur laeuft der dhcp-server ja auf dem router. dem muss ich also irgendwie mitteilen, dass er sich gefaelligst von einem der angeschlossenen rechner das internet holt. auf dem rou
<dakira> laeuft dd-wrt. hat da jmd. erfahrung?
<koegs> dakira: das ist keine ubuntu-frage
<crossfader> danke k1l, das ist der erste wirklich aufschlusreiche artikel zu dem thema, den ich gefunden hab
<christina2233> was machen wir nun wegen tx power? hat da keiner eine idee für mich?
<dakira> koegs: dann formulier ich die frage um. In diesem Artikel https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#GUI_Method_via_Network_Manager_.28Ubuntu_9.10_and_up.29 ist mein fall genannt.
<shetlandpony> dakira's url: http://tinyurl.com/6errygw | Internet/ConnectionSharing - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<crossfader> möglicherweise erübrigt sich der ganze quatsch mit den download tools und plugins auch gänzlich
<crossfader> ich mach mal erstmal paar tests
<dakira> koegs: dort steht im falle einer routerverbindung muss noch masquerading aktiviert werden.
<koegs> dakira: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/router
<dakira> koegs: das muss ich doch dann aber eigentlich auf dem router machen, oder nicht? oder auf dem ubuntu-rechner? der artikel ist da leider nicht eindeutig.
<koegs> wenn dein Router der DHCP-Server ist, musst du das auf dem Router einstellen und ab dann ist das kein Thema mehr für diesen Channel
<dakira> koegs: ja. tut mir sehr leid.
<koegs> dakira: schau doch mal ob du das grundsätzlich hinkriegst, indem du den anderen clients feste IPs zuordnest
<koegs> wenn das funktioniert, kannst du dich nachher mit dd-wrt auseinandersetzen, da beantworte ich dann gerne fragen in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<crossfader> also ich hab im Browser-Cache schon abspielbare .flv videos gefunden...
<crossfader> nur sind die schon schwer auffindbar
<vectory> jo und?
<crossfader> zumal sie keine .flv endungen haben
<vectory> anhand der dateigröße vielleicht?
<crossfader> ja, das ist wohl die einzige möglichkeit, obwohl die immer noch schwer unterscheidbar sind
<vectory> er und unter ubuntu legt flash alle videos in /tmp/ ab ^_^
<crossfader> aber gut
<crossfader> ich werd dann mal offline gehen
<crossfader> ich glaub mein problem ist gar keins
<crossfader> jedenfalls nicht mehr
<crossfader> also bis dann
<k1l> christina2233: was ist denn mit x power?
<testa> hallo, ich habe eine sd karte, deren inhalt ich gerne 1 zu 1 auf eine andere, größere übertragen möchte, ich habe gehört das geht mit dd, stimmt das?
<Frickelpit> testa: nimm doch rsync, wenn du beide gleichzeitig mounten kannst
<LetoThe2nd> ja, geht. aber denk dran, dass das nicht automatisch die partitionen resized.
<testa> Frickelpit geht das auch, wenn ich die daten erst in einen ordner auf meiner festplatte und dann auf die andere übertrage?
<Frickelpit> testa: geht auch
<Frickelpit> testa: oder du machst normales c&p so
<testa> Frickelpit, naja ich möchte das am liebsten schon so nahe am original machen, wie möglich, damit mein navigon die neue karte auch erkennt
<Frickelpit> testa: rsync und c&p wäre das gleiche ergebnis, da du ja noch nichts auf der zweiten sd hast
<testa> Frickelpit ok, gibt es dann auch einen unterschied zu dd?
<k1l> testa: dd kopiert alles auf hardware eben (also eine 1 da macht eine 1 hier, eine 0 da macht eine 0 hier) und rsync kopiert dateien.
<testa> k1l also zerhaut es auch die formatierung, oder?
<k1l> testa: auf der größeren SD wäre dann genau das was auf der kleineren ist. also auch nur eine kleine partition.
<k1l> ,shell dd? testa 
<shetlandpony> testa, Shell dd ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> ,rsync? testa 
<shetlandpony> testa, rsync ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync - Weitere Infos im query ...
<peter127> Hallo, ich bräuchte hilfe bei der installation von openoffice. hab alle deb pakete herunter geladen und weiß nicht weiter.
<peter127> übers terminal und den namen des deb paketes sagt er mir, dass er nichts findet
<testa> peter127 mach es über das software center
<peter127> hab schon mit gdebi alle installiert manuell. aber ich kann das programm nirgendwo finden
<k1l> peter127: passt dir libreoffice nicht?
<peter127> ich fand openoffice benutzerfreundlicher
<k1l> ist da so ein unterschied?
<testa> funktionierts, wenn du ooffice ins terminal eingibst?
<Frickelpit> testa: was soll denn da funktionieren, wenn es nicht installiert ist?
<peter127> habe ja alles mit gdebi installiert deb für deb
<testa> Frickelpit er hats doch installiert
<peter127> ooffice findet er nichts
<testa> hast du dich daran gehalten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenOffice.org/Installation
<peter127> selbst wenn ich jedes deb paket mit software center starte steht es da...installiert...versteh ich nich
<k1l> du musst erst libre deinstallieren
<k1l> die alten openoffice pakete linken auf die neuen libre pakete. libre hat ja ooo abgelöst
<testa> peter127 evtl findest du danach ein openoffice ppa auf launchpad, das dürfte die sache noch vereinfachen
<peter127> jo. hab eben auch gelesen, dass die miteinander verlinkt sind. na gut. trotzdem danke...frohes neues
<MarkusH> ubuntu-desktop ist nur ein Metapaket in 10.04, oder?
<Frickelpit> MarkusH: das ist immer ein metapaket
<MarkusH> folglich kann ich das entfernen ohne das die Gui weg ist, richtig?
<Frickelpit> ja
<MarkusH> danke
<k1l> wenn das nicht alles andere mitzieht
<MarkusH> k1l: nö, hat geklappt
<Frickelpit> MarkusH: was stört dich an dem paket?
<MarkusH> Frickelpit: ich hab eine VM bekommen die ich ausmisten will
<MarkusH> also Openoffice, cups, etc runter
<MarkusH> und bei letzterem ist ubuntu-desktop in den dependencies drin
<apollo13> MarkusH: installier neu und mach ne basic install^^
<MarkusH> apollo13: ne, zu aufwändig
<MarkusH> da ist wohl schon alles konfiguriert
<papachaotica> wenn du alles runterwirfts brauchst du auch die konfigs nicht mehr
<crossfader> hi nochmal
<crossfader> ich hatte vorhin das problem mit mplayer, ffmpeg und codecs die nicht abgespielt werden...
<crossfader> nach langem hin und her hab ich rausgefunden, um was für codecs es sich handelt...
<crossfader> hab mein mplayer und ffmpeg auf die version von medibuntu umgestellt, 
<crossfader> und es ging immer noch nicht
<crossfader> jetzt seh ich, dass die benötigte .dll bei den installierten w32 codecs nicht dabei ist
<jokrebel> dll? Ist das nich was Windowsmäßiges?
<crossfader> jetzt wär meine frage, ob es möglich sein könnte, dass ich den codec installieren kann, indem ich die .dll die man sich von microsoft runterladen kann einfach in das verzeichnis kopiere
<MarkusH> jokrebel: ja
<crossfader> ja .dll ist sowas
<crossfader> hab mich auch sehr gewundert
<MarkusH> crossfader: nein, wird nicht klappen
<jokrebel> crossfader: Nein!
<crossfader> aber es scheint so zu sein, dass einige video-codecs .dll s verwenden
<k1l> crossfader: welche anleitung hast du denn benutzt?
<crossfader> ja das hab ich schon befürchtet
<k1l> ,wf? crossfader 
<shetlandpony> crossfader: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<crossfader> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283 <<<< zunächst diese hier k1l
<k1l> crossfader: m(
<crossfader> acho, ja ich verwende xubuntu mit hardy, da hab ich aber schon so viel dran rummanipuliert, dass es nicht mehr wirklich original ist
<k1l> warum nutzt du nicht einfach die anleitung die ich dir anfangs gegeben habe
<crossfader> mein ganzes xfce ist aus selbstgebauten paketen
<k1l> und dann auch noch nen hardy :/
<MarkusH> ist hardy nicht out-of-life?
<Frickelpit> ja
<crossfader> hmm, naja, ich bin da bischen sentimental
<k1l> ja, nur noch die server variante hat bis 2013 support.
<jokrebel> crossfader: Hast Du denn w32codecs überhaupt installiert? In _dieser_ Anleitung hab ich das nicht erwähnt gesehen.
<crossfader> ja hab ich
<crossfader> das war dann das nächste nachdem ich die medibuntu-repositories freigeschaltet hab
<MarkusH> crossfader: sentimental hin oder her, es hat schon einen grund warum hardy nicht mehr für desktops supported wird und warum wir immer wieder vor fremdquellen warnen
<jokrebel> crossfader: Und Du solltest wirklich besser mindestens auf 10.04 hochziehn.
<k1l> crossfader: ganz im ernst. wenn du aktuelle software nutzen willst, dann nutze auch ein aktuelles OS. zumindest lucid wäre angebracht.
<MarkusH> jokrebel: älter geht für desktop auch nicht ;)
<kweck> Servus
<k1l> crossfader: mit dem frickel-hardy bin ich jedenfalls raus
<MarkusH> dito
<crossfader> ich hab lucid auf nem anderen rechner installiert
<crossfader> und das hat mir so viel probleme bereitet, dass ich es hier nicht nochmal machen möchte
<k1l> crossfader: dein system ist aber nichtmehr zu supporten. da musst du rumfummeln, weil es gar keine updates mehr gibt. und das kann hier keiner mehr nachhalten, was da wie wo warum quer hängt.
<crossfader> ich hab da ne ganze woche dran gesessen, bis grub, nvidia treiber, plymouth und uvesafb aufeinander abgestimmt waren
<kweck> Ich habe folgende Herausforderung: Ich würde gerne auf einem alten Notebook mit defektem Monitor Oneiric Server installieren. Die Installations CD Bootet auch und der externe Monitor zeigt auch Brav alles an, bis er an die Installationsroutine kommt. Dann schaltet das Notebook auf eine Auflösung/Frequenz die der Monitor nicht kann. Kann ich das irgendwie festlegen dass er das nicht tut?
<jokrebel> kweck: Bootoption mitgeben vielleicht?
<jokrebel> kweck: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/booten#Bootoptionen
<crossfader> dennoch hab ich nicht verhindern können, dass beim umschalten auf fb modi das system regelmässig abstürzt, wenn auch nicht reproduzierbar... eins ist aber sicher, nachdem flash oder javascript gelaufen ist, friert der computer ein wenn ich auf die virtuelle konsole geh, erst hab ich gedacht nur X hängt, aber ich bekomm nicht mal mehr ssh connected, der computer ist dann einfach eingefroren
<kweck> Danke. jokrebel, Ich versuchs mal :)
<crossfader> ich hab immer wieder probleme mit lucid gehabt, so dass ich hier zu hause, wo ich stabilität und geborgenheit haben möchte, entschlossen bin auf hardy zu bleiben... 
<crossfader> bis ich eine stabile alternative gefunden hab, die ich gut administrieren kann
<k1l> crossfader: ist ja verständlich, aber der zeitpunkt für was neues ist schon seit sommer abgelaufen
<jokrebel> ,lts? crossfader 10.04 läuft auf vielen Rechner die ich kenne bestens
<shetlandpony> crossfader 10.04 laeuft auf vielen Rechner die ich kenne bestens, lts ist die Abkuerzung fuer Long-Term Support (langfristige Unterstuetzung) und wird durch ein LTS in der Versionsnummer gekennzeichnet. Derzeitige LTS-Versionen sind Ubuntu 8.04.4(Hardy Heron Point Four)(nur Serverversion) und Ubuntu 10.04.3(Lucid Lynx Point Three). http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support
<crossfader> bei mir ist der Zeitpunkt für ein neues System dann gekommen, wenn ich mir endlich meine Netzwerkfestplatte leisten kann, die ich dann so konfigurieren will, dass mein Rechner aus dem Netzwerk bootet, von da an wird es mein gegenwärtiges system so gott will nur noch als image geben
<LetoThe2nd> lasst ihn doch. wir haben drauf hingewiesen dass das ding a) ne sicherheitslücke b) verbastelt c) out of support ist. ich finde, die pflicht des channels ist mehr als erfüllt.
<LetoThe2nd> wir müssen uns ja nicht drum kümmern.
<crossfader> LetoThe2nd ihr seid wirklich sehr umsichtig,
<fbausch> crossfader: was erwartest du? dass dir die Leute hier um den Hals fallen?
<crossfader> und shetlandpony, ich bin jetzt bei der version 8.04.4 angekommen, und die ist meiner meinung nach das beste ubuntu system
<crossfader> fbausch, wie meinst Du das? um mich zu würgen? auf sowas steh ich nicht
<LetoThe2nd> crossfader: fbausch: lasst es einfach gut sein.
<jokrebel> crossfader: …aber wird halt nur noch in der Servervariante mit Patches versorgt.
<LetoThe2nd> wir habens verstanden, keiner versucht mehr dich umzustimmern, und du hörst dafür mit den rechtfertigungsversuchen auf.
<crossfader> ich hab irgendwie das gefühl ich geh euch auf den *
<crossfader> :(
<fbausch> ,bot? crossfader 
<shetlandpony> crossfader: ich bin ein bot ;p
<crossfader> manchmal denk ich ich bin auch ein bot
<MarkusH> crossfader: nein, das nicht. Aber es ist für uns nicht nachvollziehbar was du alles wie zusammengefrickelt hast :)
<LetoThe2nd> MarkusH: aus! pscht!
<crossfader> das ist es für mich auch nicht MarkusH, aufgrund erschöpfter kapazitäten, habe ich logs, welche meine modifikationen bezeugen bereits überschrieben
<jokrebel> crossfader: Das siehst Du falsch. Du bist hier sehrwohl willkommen. Aber in einem Windows-Channel würdest Du auch Unverständnis ernten, wenn Du sagst ich will aber weiter mit Win95 online sein.
<LetoThe2nd> crossfader: auch du pscht! einfach nicht mehr weitermachen. es bracuht keiner das letzte wort.
<crossfader> ich bin mal kurz weg
<crossfader> ... re. >>> naja, manchmal frag ich mich auch ob Ubuntu wirklich die Distribution ist, die am besten zu meiner Persönlichkeit passt
<LetoThe2nd> crossfader: das lassen wir jetzt bitte wirklich gut sein, ok? tiefenpsychologische selbstanalysen sind, wenn überhaupt, in #ubuntu-de-offtopic vorzunehmen.
<crossfader> ich wechsel mal den channel
<ikant> hi leute
<ikant> ich habe folgendes problem
<ikant> videos ruckeln sehr strack
<ikant> liegt evtl an der grafikkarte
<koegs> ,enter? ikant
<shetlandpony> ikant: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<fbausch> ikant: was für Videos?
<ikant> egal welcher art flash etc... was es so im internet gibt
<ikant> ich habe eine nvidia geforce 5200 fx
<ikant> ikant@ikant-MS-7181:~$ cd /usr/lib/nux && ./unity_support_test -p
<ikant> OpenGL vendor string:   NVIDIA Corporation
<ikant> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5200/AGP/SSE2
<ikant> OpenGL version string:  2.1.2 NVIDIA 173.14.30
<ikant> Not software rendered:    yes
<ikant> Not blacklisted:          no
<ikant> GLX fbconfig:             yes
<ikant> GLX texture from pixmap:  yes
<ikant> GL npot or rect textures: yes
<fbausch> ,nopaste? ikant 
<shetlandpony> ikant: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<Frickelpit> ,paste? ikant 
<ikant> GL vertex program:        yes
<ikant> GL fragment program:      yes
<shetlandpony> ikant: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<ikant> so jetza
<ikant> http://pastie.org/3112728
<ikant> ich habe so den eindruck das es was mit der blacklisted oder unity support zu tun hat
* jokrebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Du willst mehr als 3 Zeilen posten? -> Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<shetlandpony> jokrebel, you are not an valid operator for #ubuntu-de. Please don't change the Topic here!
<ikant> kann mir da jemand helfen?
<ikant> http://pastie.org/3112728
<dAnjou> geduld
<ikant> so wieder da
<ikant> http://pastie.org/3112728
<k1l> also die karte ist von 2003. das ist schon was her. zuviel performance sollte man nicht erwarten
<ikant> ja aber sollte zumindest videos ruckelfrei abspielen können -.-
<ikant> tja so viel dazu
<koegs> ikant: schonmal ohne unity und 3d-effekte getestet?
<ikant> wie mach ich das?
<Protector1981> sag mal, kann ich auch pakete ohne die kack deps installieren?
<k1l> ikant: beim anmelden unity2d auswählen
<koegs> Protector1981: geht, aber macht null sinn
<Protector1981> doch aktuell schon, weil ich nur libasound2 von oneiric installieren will, welches als dep multiarch-support hat
<Protector1981> was für mich keinen sinn ergibt, warm es das als dep hat
<Protector1981> *warum
<Elw3> Protector1981,  runterladen und mit aptitude force option versuche
<Elw3> n
<Frickelpit> hat apt nicht eine option -wirh-no-deps oder so?
<Frickelpit> *with
<Protector1981> weil, des die einzige dep, die ich unter maverick nicht installieren könnte lol :D
<k1l> Protector1981: weil ab oneiric multiarch eingesetzt wird
<koegs> aso, soviel dazu... oneiric pakete unter maverick installieren, EOS meinerseits
<Protector1981> weil?
<Protector1981> wenn man nicht mal das neueste vlc update installieren kann, muss man halt manuell nachhelfen
<k1l> weil? weil wegen verbesserter 32bit unterstützung bei 64bit systemen
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<Protector1981> ne, dass weil galt wegen EOS :D
<koegs> weil ich wildes installieren von paketen aus anderen Versionen nicht unterstütze... nachher ist das Geheule groß, wenn was nicht mehr geht und die Supporter raten was los ist
<Protector1981> muss man halt ehrlich sein wenn man support will...
<Protector1981> deswegen fragte ich ja auch, wie man ohne deps installieren kann ;)
<k3Rn> hallo
<k3Rn> wie kann ich kontrollieren ob das kernel-modul "kvm-amd" mit dem parameter "nested=1" geladen wurde?
<Frickelpit> k3Rn: evtl mit modinfo
<k1l> Protector1981: dpkg hat da nen schalter für. müsstest du mal nachlesen. aber wie gesagt: das ist dann deine sache
<Protector1981> mir gehts im prinzip nur darum, vlc 1.1.12 installieren zu können, welches ausgerechnet libasound2 in version 1.0.24 braucht lol :D und die version gibts nur in oneiric
<Protector1981> aber ich schau mal
<Protector1981> so schwer kanns ja nich sein
<Protector1981> wobei, eigentlich sollte ich doch lieber warten bis 1.1.13 draussen is
<Protector1981> ach is ja...für precise nice
<pog> ich moechte einen User erstellen, der eigentlich nichts anderes tun soll, als eine SSH-Reverse-VErbindung erstellen. Wie kann man den am besten einschraenken? d.h. dass er selbst keine BEfehle in einer ssh-Shell absetzen kann?
<koegs> Protector1981: ich lehn mich jetzt mal weit aus dem Fenster, weil das support-technisch nicht unbedingt die bessere Lösung ist, aber einfacher handelbar, es gibt doch zahlreiche PPAs für VLC
<koegs> pog: dem user keine shell zuweisen
<pog> ich probier das mal aus, thanks.
<Protector1981> die aktuellen ppas die ich kenne haben failbuilds
<Protector1981> bzw nicht für maverick
<pog> ich hab noch vage im Kopf, dass man auch die Verbindungen pro User einschraenken kann. 
<pog> da findet sich sicher was im Web. oder auf wiki.
<k1l> Protector1981: das hat eh nur noch bis april support, da solltest schonmal an eine nachfolge denken
<Protector1981> jo, ubuntu server :D
<Protector1981> damit ich das schrottige gnome3 installieren muss und dann da openbox drauf
<Protector1981> *nicht installieren
<k1l> Protector1981: die server versionen werden nur bei den lts länger unterstützt (bzw ab 12.04 auch nicht mehr)
<koegs> oder alternativen nutzen wie Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Basic-Install mit WM der Wahl, etc.
<Protector1981> canonical sollte echt mal rolling einführen -.- damit man nicht ständig upgraden muss :D
<Protector1981> aber des gehört hier eh nich hin ;)
<k1l> Protector1981: naja
<Frickelpit> Protector1981: oder du nutzt schlicht die falsche distri für deine bedürfnisse
<Protector1981> ich hab jetzt Jahrelang Ubuntu benutzt :) aber irgendwie kommt mir das in letzter Zeit zu unflexibel vor :(
<k1l> aber die persönlichkeitsfindung und distriberatung hat ja mit ubuntu support nichts mehr zu tun :)
<Protector1981> ne, wollt ja nur wissen wie man pakete ohne dep-check installieren kann :) da muss ich wohl echt mal bisschen im dpkg man lesen
<koegs> Protector1981: interessehalber, gibt es einen Bug, der dich zur neusten VLC-Version zwingt oder ist das nur versionitis?
<Protector1981> naja, ich mein gelesen zu haben, dass vlc vor version 1.1.13 eine schwere Sicherheitslücke hat
<Protector1981> asche auf mein Haupt wenn das nich für die Linuxversion galt lach
<k1l> solange es im support ist patcht ubuntu sowas, ohne dass sich die versionsnummer erhöht
<Protector1981> was länger dauert als einfach nur die neue version reinzuschmeissen ;)
<k1l> die dann aber wie du merkst abhängigkeiten hat und auch nicht mehr weitere updates erhält
<Protector1981> ja leider :/
<Protector1981> die doofen deps immer...
<KojiroAK> Was ist der beste Weg dass ein ifconfig wlan0 up nach dem Laden der DE mit root-rechten ausgeführt, aber ich nicht gleich ifconfig nopass geben muss?
<koegs> rc.local ist zu früh?
<pog> ich hab mal mit /bin/false rumexperimentiert, dann geht sftp jedenfalls nicht mehr, auch fuer eine reverse ssh Verbindung muss ich mich ja einloggen koennen.
<pog> ich frage mich, ob es eine Shell gibt, wo man einfach nichts machen darf, und ob das auf das Verhalten z.B. von sftp eine Rolle hat (weiss nicht, wie sftp die Befehle intern absetzt).
<pog> man koennte den Befehl mit ssh und einem certifikat absetzen, denke ich.
<pog> waere es moeglich, einen User zu kreieren, der sftp machen kann, aber nicht in eine Shell kommt? (ich bin gleichzeitig auch am recherchieren, ist aber nicht so offensichtlich).
<LetoThe2nd> pog: buzzword rssg
<LetoThe2nd> s/rssg/rssh/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: pog: buzzword rssh
<Protector1981> naja zur not kannst auch mit timeouts arbeiten und dich mit exit wieder raushauen...müsste auch gehen
<pog> thanks, das scheint der Weg, hab gesehen, es gibt scponly und rssh, muss da mal genau anschauen. 
<pog> toi
<pog> timeouts ist zumindest nicht der Weg, wenn ich permanente Reverse-Verbindungen machen moechte, da darf und muss man eigentlich gar nichts machen. SSH macht nur das Port-Forewarding.
<pog> ich hab zumindest mal so vage gelesen, dass man auch die Anzahl der ssh-Verbindungen parallel pro User einschraenken koennte.
<pog> ich bin grad am lesen dieser BEschreibung http://hp.kairaven.de/scpsftp/ssh-rssh-sftp.html
<pog> (ist aber nicht ubuntu spezifisch, aber gibt mir doch eine Idee).
<KojiroAK> koegs, hmmm, muss nochmal testen.
<KojiroAK> koegs, scheint doch zu funktionieren.
<KojiroAK> koegs, danke, vorhin ging es aus irgend einem Grund nicht.
<fr00d> Guten Abend und ein frohes Neues!
<fr00d> Ich würde gerne auf meinem Laptop mit Ubuntu KVM nutzen, um ein Windows zu virtualisieren, allerdings gibt dmesg mir diese Meldung:
<fr00d> disable TXT in the BIOS or  activate TXT before enabling KVM
<fr00d> Kann mir spontan jemand sagen welche Module hier genau gemeint sind und wie ich die Reihenfolge des Ladens verändern kann?
<fr00d> Im Bios selbst hab ich nichts gefunden, um TXT (Trusted Execution Technology) im Bios zu deaktivieren.
<minipluto> wie muss ich ein alias anlegen, der bei „gimp-2.6 %U“ „UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 gimp-2.6 %U“ ausführt? Wenn es nicht anders geht, mach ich das mit einem Skript aber ich wollte es mal gerne mit alias probieren.
<dAnjou> minipluto: die variable in der bashrc setzen is nich toll?
<minipluto> dAnjou: keine Ahnung :)
<minipluto> ich will die ja nur bei GIMP haben weil das Globalmenü dort stört, solange ich nicht die GIMP-Version habe, in der man das Komplett-alles-in-1-Fenster aktivieren kann.
<dAnjou> ah, dann is nich toll
<dAnjou> in deiner bashrc solltest du aber aliase finden
<dAnjou> selber gemacht is schneller gelernt
<dAnjou> das %U musst du weglassen
<dAnjou> der alias sollte dann aber so aufgelöst werden, dass das %U danach noch hintendran hängt
<minipluto> dAnjou: habs ausprobiert und eben das scheint nicht der Fall zu sein. Eine Erklärung wäre natürlich, wenn ihr mir nun sagt, dass aliase nur im Terminal funktionieren oder ich erst den xserver neu starten muss, bevor das alias auch über den Aufruf eines Starters funktioniert :)
<dAnjou> minipluto: nene
<dAnjou> wo stehtn der alias jetzt?
<beaver74> minipluto, versuche doch mal einen kleinen, sicher funktionierenden alias und schau ob der unter X verwendet wird.. sollte deine Frage doch beantworten
<dAnjou> beaver74: bringt auch nix, wenn der nich exportet wird
<dAnjou> vorher
<beaver74> dann wäre die Frage ja gelöst
<minipluto> dAnjou: in der ~/.bash_aliases. Wird von der .bashrc eingebunden
<dAnjou> dann machste mal nen `export .bashrc` (ohne ``)
<dAnjou> halt
<dAnjou> oder wars source?
<minipluto> beaver74: aus dem Terminal heraus funktioniert es
<yofel> source, order .
<yofel> *oder
<yofel> minipluto: wie willst du gimp denn starten?
<beaver74> imho 'source /etc/profile'
<beaver74> kann mich da aber auch irren
<minipluto> yofel: ich will dass wenn gimp über einen Starter aufgerufen wird, d.h. entweder aus dem Unity-Menü heraus oder von Nautilus beim Öffnen einer Datei, das Global-Menü abgeschaltet wird (UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0)
<beaver74> minipluto, einen Link (Verknüpfung) in X anzulegen und 'im Terminal ausführen' ist keine Lösung, funktioniert evtl gar nicht?
<beaver74> Starter.. richtig, sorry
<yofel> *dafür* musst du den aufruf in dem starter ändern - jetzt weis ich net was in gnome der editor für die menueinträge war
<yofel> manuall wäre es in gedit mit root rechten /usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop zu öffnen und die Exec= zeile zu ändern
<yofel> *manuell
<minipluto> beaver74: habe mir vorgenommen, keine Starter zu ändern, sondern höchstens ein entsprechendes Startskript in ~/bin anzulegen. So habe ich es bisher auch immer gemacht aber ich dachte mir vorhin, dass ein alias vielleicht eleganter ist, weil wenn man bei dem skript in ~/bin nicht aufpasst, kann man sich ziemlich schnell eine Endlosschleife basteln :D Die Starter editiere ich nicht so gerne weil wenn man die Variable gesetzt haben ...
<minipluto> ... will, müsste man sowieso mit dem Starter ein Skript starten, weil man in Startern meines Wissens nach keine Variablen setzen kann. Außerdem können Starter nach einem Update auch ersetzt werden und dann muss man wieder frickeln
<bekks> minipluto: dann benutz in dem Script halt den absoluten Pfad zu gimp-2.6, dann ist eine Endlosschleife unmöglich.
<minipluto> ich starte mal eben den xserver neu, nur um das auszuschließen. brb 
<beaver74> minipluto, ja. verstehe, jedenfalls teilweise ;) leg doch einen zusätzlichen Starter an..
<minipluto> bekks: jupp
<minipluto> ok also außerhalb eines Terminals scheint dem xserver ein alias nicht zu interessieren. Dann werde ich das wie gehabt mit einem skript in ~/.bin machen
<Scala-Anfaenger> hallo zusammen. Ich habe arge Probleme mit 11.10. Nachdem ich den compiz Settings Manager (compiz Einstellungen) installiert
<Scala-Anfaenger> habe verursacht xorg hohe cpu last.
<minipluto> vielen Dank für eure Antworten übrigens
<scogit> nabend, gibt es für oneric ubuntu server kein "add-apt-repository" mehr?
<ppq> scogit: doch, du musst nur das paket python-software-properties installieren
<scogit> @+ppq: danke
<dAnjou> scogit: sollte standardmäßig dabei sein
<scogit> ne wars nicht
<dAnjou> und es könnte apt-add-... heißen
<scogit> ah jetzt isses da ... danke
<dAnjou> is beides dasselbe
<dAnjou> oh server variante, hab ich überlesen
<dAnjou> zorrie
<scogit> nö war beides nicht dachte das auch schon ... aber mit dem paket war es dabei
<scogit> btw. hat schon mal wer mit fpm gearbeitet?
<scogit> ist das evl. ne alternative zu checkinstall?
<scogit> https://github.com/jordansissel/fpm
<scogit> hab jetzt schon von 2 leuten gehört das die damit ihre pakete bauen
<dAnjou> scogit: das is hier eher kein diskussions/meinungschannel --> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<scogit> ok tschuldigung
<dirtycookie> hi ich bekomme folgende fehlermeldung wenn ich apt-get upgrade in meine konsole eingebe bekomme ich folgendes
<dirtycookie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/790846/
<dAnjou> dirtycookie: update vorher gemacht?
<dirtycookie> ja habe ich
 * dAnjou gibt weiter an den nächsten supporter
<dirtycookie> kann mir jemand helfen wie ich mein repository aenderen kann??
<ppq> dirtycookie: mach mal 'apt-key update', 'apt-get update' und 'apt-get dist-upgrade' - alles mit sudo davor
<dirtycookie> ppq: apt-key update geht aber apt-get update bekomme ich die selbe fehler meldung
<nook> hi
<nook> Ich hatte mal eine Frage zu dem Benutzer www-data und sudo
<dAnjou> nook: das is ja schön
<steffen> ja, nook
<nook> Ich habe einen Webinstaller geschreiben, welcher von Apache2/PHP als www-data aufgerufen wird und benötigte Pakete wie mysql, nagios, nod usw via apt nachnstallieren soll
<nook> der benutzer wird dafür aufgefordert, sein root passwort einzugeben
<nook> unter Suse Linux enterprise sieht das ganze so aus:
<LetoThe2nd> nook: kommst du irgendwann mal zum punkt, wo's ubuntu-relevant wird?
<nook> das ganze sieht unter Suse Linux enterprise 11 so aus:
<apollo13> nook: YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG, ne ernsthaft, nen webinstaller der apt aufruft gehört erschlagen
<nook> 20:01 < root_nook24> sudo -S /var/www/sudorights-www.sh >>EOF
<nook> 20:02 < root_nook24> PASSWORT
<nook> 20:02 < root_nook24> EOF
<apollo13> holy shit
<nook> in dem zweiten skript steht das drin:
<nook> 20:02 < root_nook24> #!/bin/sh
<nook> 20:03 < root_nook24> echo "www-data ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: ALL" >> /etc/sudoers
<bekks> nook: STOP!
<apollo13> ,paste? nook 
<shetlandpony> nook: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<apollo13> und für das skript gehört man eigentlich gebannt
<nook> unter Suse klatt das super, der benutzer gibt sein root pw ein und kann sich über sudo -L einloggen
<LetoThe2nd> nook: so. jetzt mal stop hier. a) suse support machen wir nicht b) quergepaste will ich nicht mehr sehen c) komm zum punkt, oder das thema wird aus diesem channel verbannt.
<apollo13> nook: lass so einen blödsinn, das ist sicherheitstechnisch absoluter albtraum
<nook> Unter SLES klappt der login mit dem skript, unter ubuntu nicht, dashalb bin ich hier ;)
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon dass wenn der DocRoot auf /var/www klappt jeder das passwort auslesen kann
<bekks> nook: Es ist gut und richtig dass das so nicht funktioniert.
<apollo13> nook: hier bekommst du zu so nem blödsinn sicher keinen support
<nook> nien ist es nicht. Webinstaller startet, installiert alles via apt und löscht den sudoers eintrag der es dem apache erlaubt root zu werden
<LetoThe2nd> nook: und ich schliesse mich meinen kollegen an, das script is völlige grütze.
<apollo13> nochmals in all caps damit du es auch liest: LASS SOWAS
<beaver74> welches widerliches Script darf denn da in der sudoers basteln.. sollte man definitiv nicht ausführen, nook 
<dAnjou> nook: bekks meint, dass es absoluter schwachsinn is, was du machst und deshalb gut ist, dass es nich geht
<nook> nien, es ist kein schwachsin, und es geht unter SLES, aber nicht in ubuntu
<nook> und warum sollte es blödsin sein?
<apollo13> -_-
<dAnjou> doch es ist schwachsinn
<bekks> Weil Du den Webserver root werden lässt.
<LetoThe2nd> nook: es ist schwachsinn. glaubs uns. und denk mal drüber nach, welches sinn vosido hat.
<apollo13> nook: weil es sicherheitstechnisch ein absoluter horror ist
<dAnjou> und ich hab nich halb soviel ahnung wie alle anderen
<bekks> Das disqualifiziert jede weitere Frage nach dem Sinn dieser Aktion.
<LetoThe2nd> s/vosido/visudo/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: nook: es ist schwachsinn. glaubs uns. und denk mal drüber nach, welches sinn visudo hat.
<nook> Es gibt kein sicherheitsproblem, da der webserver für 10sec root hat und der server nichtmal vom internet erreichbar ist?!
<dAnjou> lol
<apollo13> *kopfkratz* das rettet dich jetzt auch nimmer
<apollo13> für sowas gibt es hier null support
<nook> ihr müsst das vorgheen nicht unterstützen, aber könntet mir doch wenigstens einen tipp geben?
<apollo13> nein
<LetoThe2nd> nook: was machst du, wenn dein achso tolles script failed und den sudo eintrag drin lässt? siehste. nur mal so um den trivialsten aller fälle anzudecken.
<nook> das ist super nett von euch :-)
<LetoThe2nd> nook: tipps: lerne packagen, oder schreib ein explizites installscript. eins _OHNE_ sudo.
<dAnjou> wenn du sowas nen bezahlten supporter fragst, nimmt der sein außerordentliches kündigungsrecht wahr :D
<beaver74> nook, schau Dir das Script an - es scheint gemeingefährlich zu sein
<nook> das skript prüft ob der eintrag noch in der sudoers ist und das seit 2jahren erfolgreich unter SLES, da gab es noch nie probleme...
<LetoThe2nd> nook: sagst du uns auch noch wo du das ding benutzt, damit wir in zukunft allen davon abraten können?
<dAnjou> nook: nur weil was bisher nicht komplett in die hose gegangen is, heißt das nicht, dass man es auch so machen sollte
<apollo13> nook: ich will ja nicht böse sein, aber ich hätte dich für sowas gefeuert
<beaver74> nook, echo prüft nicht, es setzt
<dAnjou> beaver74: echo gibt aus
<nook> wer bitte sagt das echo prüft?!
<bekks> apollo13: Und das fristlos und sogar zu Recht.
<nook> ok ich versuche es einmal anders
<beaver74> dAnjou, ja, ok.. echo >> setzt die Ausgabe aber in die oben genannte Datei
<nook> Gibt es für die Konsole eine "Anmelden als" funktion like mysql (mysql -u -p)
<dAnjou> nook: ich glaub, dass du von den qualifizierten leuten hier keinen support mehr bekommst
<nook> Das Skript ist ja nichts böse, der benutzer muss eh sein root pw eingebe, sont geht es nicht...
<dAnjou> nook: man sudo
<nook> Jeder der das root pw hat kann auch so blödsin mahcne
<apollo13> nook: ich glaub du brauchst hier nix mehr fragen, du wirst keine antwort mehr bekommen
<nook> Sudo will das passwort von www-data wissen... www-data darf aber eh kein sudo ausführen... Dafür muss erst die zeile in die sudoers
<bekks> www-data sollte aus gutem Grund NIEMALS sudo ausführen dürfen.
<bekks> Und damit können wir das einfach mal beenden :)
<LetoThe2nd> nook: openITCockpit?
<apollo13> fail…
<nook> nein
<LetoThe2nd> nook: sondern? wenn du schon sagst "2 jahre ohne probleme", dann würde ich mir das gern mal im zusammenhang anschauen ;)
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: das basiert auf nagios, das schaut zu vernünftig aus^^
<nook> Viele Tools basieren auf nagios ...
<dAnjou> kleiner tipp (so mach ich das immer): wenn ich irgendetwas vorhabe, das sich mit meinem wissen nur sehr sehr eklig umsetzen lässt, dann frage ich leute, die sich besser auskennen, wie man etwas am besten macht und versuche nicht, es mit meinem mikrigen wissen auf eigene faust hinzufrickeln.
<beaver74> nook, "das skript prüft ob der eintrag noch in der sudoers ist [...]", "wer bitte sagt das echo prüft?!", 'echo [blub] >> /etc/sudoers' prüft nichts, es setzt blub in die sudoers
<LetoThe2nd> ... ich finde, dasvon dAnjou sollten wir jetzt als wort zum sonntag stehen lassen. und das thema damit beenden.
<apollo13> ab ins topic damit
<nook> an dieser stelle findet auch keien prüfung statt, diese kommt nach dem absetzen des apt-get...
<apollo13> ach hör auf, ich komm schon mitm backlog pasten für den rest nimmer nach
<dAnjou> :D
<Guest70414> hallo
<Guest70414> ist ubuntu sicher vor viren und häcker-angriffen?
<tutanchamen> hi, wie gebe ich denn meinem ubuntu rechner einen gscheiden namen - in der dhcp-client liste im router steht sowas kryptisches wie "myname-System-Product-Name"
<tutanchamen> nutze gnome3
<bullgard6> Guest70414: Wenn Du ein schwaches Passwort verwendest, dann nicht.
<bekks> tutanchamen: Mach mal ein terminal auf und gib uns die Ausgabe von "hostname".
<LetoThe2nd> Guest70414: erwartest du da jetzt allen ernstes eine sinnhafte antwort? ausser - schalt dein hirn ein wie bei jedem anderen system auch und informier dich anstatt unbeantwortbare pauschalfragen zu stellen?
<guntbert> Guest70414: ist dein Auto sicher vor  Dieben?   Solche Fragen haben keine generelle Antwort
<bekks> bullgard6: Das hat mit dem Passwort nicht viel zu tun. Auch mit einem starken PAsswort ist ein Rechner mit eintsprechendem Angriffsvektor angreifbar.
<tutanchamen> bekks: hanswurst-System-Product-Name
<bekks> tutanchamen: Ich hätte gerne die reale Ausgabe.
<bullgard6> tutanchamen: Zum Beispiel:  "PeterKueche"
<tutanchamen> das ist die echte ausgabe 
<tutanchamen> hanswurst-System-Product-Name
<bekks> tutanchamen: Kannst Du uns auch bitte mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a in einem paste geben?
<Guest70414> nein, aber ich hab mal gehört, dass ubuntu virensicher ist
<bekks> ,paste? tutanchamen 
<shetlandpony> tutanchamen: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<ppq> tutanchamen:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername
<tutanchamen> bekks: http://pastie.org/3114666
<LetoThe2nd> Guest70414: technisch betrachtet ist auch das quatsch, aber die wahrscheinlichkeit einer infektion ist geringer. "sicher" ist es genauso wenig wie jedes andere von menschen geschriebene betriebssystem.
<guntbert> Guest70414: das liegt vor allem daran, dass der normale user im system kaum was/nichts anrichten kann, also auch keine schadsoftware installieren
<LetoThe2nd> s/geringer/geringer als bei windows/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: Guest70414: technisch betrachtet ist auch das quatsch, aber die wahrscheinlichkeit einer infektion ist geringer als bei windows. "sicher" ist es genauso wenig wie jedes andere von menschen geschriebene betriebssystem.
<Guest70414> um meinen computer zu häcken, müsste dafür nicht ein programm installiert sein, dass ein häcker benutzen kann? wenn ich zB alle solche programme deinstalliere (remote desktop, telnet...), ist mein computer dann nicht sicher vor häckern?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest70414: nein.
<bekks> Guest70414: Nein.
<bibear> Guest70414: nein
<SunTsu> Guest39404: Er ist dann sicher wenn Du ihn ausschaltest. Bis ihn wer einschaltet
<tutanchamen> gibts in gnome3 keine möglichkeit den rechnernamen per gui zu ändern?
<guntbert> Guest70414: dafür müsstest du dein System vollständig vom Netz trennen
<bekks> tutanchamen: Dazu braucht man keine GUI.
<bibear> und sogar wenn er aus ist ist er nicht sicher
<tutanchamen> ich mag guis aber lieber
<ppq> das ist nicht aufgabe eines desktop environments
<ppq> sondern die des admins :)
<bekks> tutanchamen: Das ist egal - in dem Artikel der dir verlinkt wurde ist auch der Weg über das Terminal beschrieben :)
<tutanchamen> ist eben nicht egal, ich bin kein freund der konsole.
<tutanchamen> so wird das nix mit linux auf dem desktop.
<tutanchamen> grml
<hdp> Ok.
<bekks> tutanchamen: JA, wenn man nicht bereit ist, kleinste Dinge im Terminal zu erledigen, wird das nichts mit Linux auf dem Desktop.
<ppq> tutanchamen: vielleicht solltest du lieber windows nutzen
<ppq> das wäre einfacher für alle beteiligten
<LetoThe2nd> tutanchamen: wenn dich was stört, ist das _DEINE_ _CHANCE_ dich einzubringen. hey, it's open source! _YOU_ can make it better!
<Guest70414> aber wie kann denn jemand meinen computer dann noch häcken?  mithilfe des terminals oder so? bin ich denn wenigstens vor spionen sicher, wenn ich den remote desktop dienst deinstaliere, oder hat das keine wirkung?
<bekks> Guest70414: Das ist vollkommen egal.
<LetoThe2nd> Guest70414: schalt ihn aus und zieh alle kabel raus dann ist er sicher. in jedem anderen fall nciht. man kann nur risikominimierung betreiben.
<SunTsu> Guest39404: _wenn_ Du fehlerhafte Software hast kann ein Angreifer über eine Sicherheitslücke Software auf Dein System bringen
<SunTsu> Guest39404: Der beste Schutz ist also das System auf dem neuesten, fehlerfreisten Stand zu halten
<Guest70414> benutzt man bei linux antiviren oder antihäck software?
<SunTsu> Guest39404: Was soll "antihäck" Software sein?
<hdp> Hast du eigentlich ein konkretes Sicherheitsproblem unter Ubuntu oder willst du einfach philosophieren?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest70414: natürlich. dieselbe wie auf jedem anderen system auch: brain1.0, in der deutschen version bekannt als "gesunder menschenverstand"
<Guest70414> ich will nur wissen, wie man ein ubuntu schützen kann, weil ich von windows auf ubuntu umgestiegen bin
<Guest70414> @hdp*
<bekks> ,einsteiger? Guest70414 
<shetlandpony> Guest70414, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Guest70414> SunTsu: so was wie Firewall, zB
<LetoThe2nd> Guest70414: genauso wie jedes windows - installier nicht jeden schrott, klick nicht alle nackten weiber im internet an, denk nach was du runterlädst.
<SunTsu> Guest39404: habe ich doch gerade geschrieben. Und LetoThe2nd auch. Nachdenken was man tut, installiert. Aktualisieren, und nicht jeden Kram laufen haben der von aussen ansprechbar ist
<LetoThe2nd> Guest70414: ganz im ernst, weisst du überhaupt was ne firewall ist? ausser "hat irgendwas mit sicherheit zu tun"?
<SunTsu> Guest39404: Kann man, muss man aber nicht. Du kannst einen Paketfilter (denn das meinst Du) laufen lassen, aber ob der Pakete ablehnt oder einfach nichts da ist ist egal
<Guschtel> Guest70414: http://www.ulm.ccc.de/PersonalFirewalls
<Guschtel> zum Nachlesen
<Guest70414> LetoThe2nd, natürlich weiss ich was ne firewall ist^^
<SunTsu> Guest70414: Dann erklär mal, was ist eine Firewall?
<Guest70414> das blockt zugriffe auf meinen PC, im internet und so...
<LetoThe2nd> Guest70414: verzeih, wenn ich das bezweifle ;) aber ist ja auch egal.
<bekks> Guest70414: Ähm - falsch.
<SunTsu> Guest70414: Neinm was Du meinst ist eine Personal Firewall, auch Schlangenöl genannt
<LetoThe2nd> den crashkurs IT-sicherheit verlegen wir aber bitte ins OT.
<LetoThe2nd> Guest70414: denn - alles nötige ist bereits gesagt, weiterführende informationen findest du im wiki, siehe
<LetoThe2nd> ,sicherheit? Guest70414 
<shetlandpony> Guest70414, Sicherheit ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheit
<LetoThe2nd> Guest70414: und für buzzword-psyhologische pseudodiskussionen fehlt uns hier der sinnhafte grund.
<SunTsu> Achja, meinen Lieblingsspruch muss ich noch loswerden: Sicherheit ist ein Prozess, kein Zustand
<LetoThe2nd> ergo: nach belieben weiter in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. oder hat wer einwände?
<Guest70414> sind alle programme im Ubuntu software center auf sicherheit hin überprüft?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest70414: in einem allgemein der verbreitung des programmes angemessenen rahmen ja.
<Guest70414> gibts ein programm, das mir anzeigt, von wo gerade daten an meinen PC gesandt werden?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest70414: mit wireshark oder tcpdump kannst du alles an der netzwerkkarte mitscheiden, zum beispiel. aber ohne detailwissen bringt dir das exakt gar nichts, weil die datenmenge unüberschaubar gross ist.
<guntbert> Guest39404: iptraf, iftop, 
<k1l_> Guest70414: was meinst du mit von wo?
<Guest70414> von welcher IP adresse oder seite
<LetoThe2nd> Guest70414: soll dir was bringen? ohne analyse des protokolls, des inhalts, usw. usf... ergo - lass es einfach ;)
<Guest70414> dann, seh ich ob, zufällig gerade jemand mich zuhäcen versucht
<LetoThe2nd> Guest70414: völliger, ausgemachter nonsens.
<Guest70414>  zu häcken*
<SunTsu> Guest70414: Das bezweifle ich. Wie sieht denn so eine "häck"versuch aus?
<SunTsu> Guest70414: Übrigens: Das ganze sollte lieber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<SunTsu> Das hat nichts mit Ubuntu Support zu tun
<SunTsu> Evil Bit *hust*
<Guest70414> dann sieht man doch, dass von einer unbekannten adresse ein befehl ankommt und dann weiss ich dass es ein hacker ist, oder seh ich das falsch?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest70414: siehst du vollendet falsch. bitte, hör einfach auf hier mit unwissen um dich zu schmeissen und lies dich mal in die materie an.
<k1l_> Guest70414: es gibt kein programm was rot blinkt und dir anzeigt, wer dich grade "angreift" und dich warnt
<SunTsu> Guest70414: a) #ubuntu-de-offtopic b) woran man einen Angriff erkennt ist Inhalt tausender Bücher und hoch komplex
<k1l_> Guest70414: das gibts auch unter windows nicht (auch wenn antiviren software sowas gerne weismachen will.) du musst schon wissen was da gemcht wird um zu erkennen das was los ist. aber das ist zu allgemein für den ubuntu support channel. sowas bitte im offtopic
<Guest70414> ok
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-03
<Guest24969> ich habe versucht von ubnutu auf lubuntu umzuinstallieren, aber die CD bootet nicht. was kann ich da tun?
<k1l_> Guest24969: umzuinstallieren?
<ppq> Guest24969: "uminstallieren"? was genau hast du denn versucht?
<Guest24969> neu installieren
<Guest24969> aber die lubuntu CD bootet nicht
<ppq> Guest24969: installier einfach das paket 'lubuntu-desktop' in deinem ubuntu
<ppq> dann hast du ein lubuntu, wie es im buche steht
<k1l_> Guest24969: beim brennen und schon beim runterladen kann einiges schief gehen. deswegen sollte man das auch überprüfen
<Guest24969> ich wollte aber lieber neu installieren, weil mein ubuntu etwas langsamer geworden ist als dorekt nach der installation und auch einige bugs hat
<Guest24969> gibts da ne möglichekeit sie doch zum booten zu bringen, und wie berprüf ich ob was schief gegangen ist?
<yan_nick> Guten Abend :)
<yan_nick> Welchen Owner / Gruppe würdet ihr Dateien geben, damit auch ein FTP-User die Daten bearbeiten kann?
<sdx23> Das, was nötig ist. Nur kommt das auf die Konfiguration des ftpd an.
<yan_nick> sdx23: Witzig dass die User nichts via FTP sehen, wenn die Gruppe "www-data" ist und der Owner "root".
<yan_nick> sdx23: Kannst du mir sagen, wie ich das am besten löse?
<yan_nick> -löse +behebe
<sdx23> Siehe oben: Abhängig von Konfiguration des verwandten ftpds.
<yan_nick> sdx23: Wie kann ich diese auslesen?
<yan_nick> Bzw. mir die Config anschauen?
<sdx23> Wie hast du den überhaupt aufgesetzt, wenn du nichtmal weißt, wo die Config ist? Und welchen vorallem?
<yan_nick> sdx23: Das ist ein Virtual Server mit Ubuntu 10.04.
<yan_nick> sdx23: Vorkonfiguriert ;)
<sdx23> urgs.
<yan_nick> sdx23: joar. Kannst du helfen?
<sdx23> yan_nick: Finde erstmal raus, welcher ftp-Server da läuft. Beispielsweise mittels ps aux | grep ftp #
<yan_nick> sdx23: http://pastebin.com/Mea8TS2t
<sdx23> - keiner mit "ftp" im Namen. netstat -tulpen #zeigt alle Prozesse, die an einem Port lauschen.
<yan_nick> xinetd läuft auf Port 21 sdx23 
<sdx23> Das ist allerdings nicht der ftp-Daemon.
<yan_nick> Hm, was anderes läuft im Moment nicht auf Port 21. Vielleicht weil keiner verbunden ist, da es gerade nicht geht?
<yan_nick> sdx23: läuft jetzt
<yan_nick> danke an alle!
<dizz3r> was war denn die ursache für das problem?
<yan_nick> dizz3r: chown...
<dizz3r> yan_nick: ok ^^ danke für die auflösung =)
<sdx23> Ich rate dir, dich dringenst zu informieren, was du da tust. Im Zweifelsfalle war der Server sonst die längste Zeit unter deiner Kontrolle.
<dizz3r> sollte der daemon eigentlich nicht immer laufen? bei mit tut er das zumindest! oder muss ich mir jetzt gedanken machen?
<k1l_> dizz3r: man kann den auch so einstellen, dass er erst bei einer verbindung nspringt
<sdx23> Klar kann man rum-chownen und -moden bis es funktioniert, aber dass das sinnvoll ist, ist noch lange nicht gesagt.
<sdx23> dizz3r: mitunter dafür gibt es xinetd.
<dizz3r> danke für den tipp. werde mal das wiki durchstöbern. bei mir läuft gerade nur der normale inetd
<speckmade> omg - isch heb a Broblemsche:
<speckmade> Mein System wartet jeden Start sinnlose 1-2 Minuten auf Kabelnetzwerk - so wie da: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/886414
<speckmade> Kennt mir jemand Mittel gegen die Seuche? (Wenn wenigstens die Escape-Taste eine Funktion hätte!..)
<dizz3r> speckmade: deaktiviere mal DHCP für das interface, falls du es zufällig aktiviert hast
<speckmade> puh - ich hab' eigentlich ein frisch aufgesetztes System, das beim Installieren geflissentlich die Netzwerkanbindung gescoutet hat und sich dabei recht fest auf das zu dem Zeitpunkt angeschlossene Kabel eingeschossen zu haben scheint.
<speckmade> Wenn man jetzt erstmal mit Kabel startet, dann kriegt man auch kaum mehr eine Verbindung, wenn man versucht auf drahtlos zu wechseln...
<dizz3r> ist denn ein kabel dran? oder gehste übers WLAN inst netz=
<speckmade> Ich hab' jetzt eben eines angeschlossen, um die Wartezeit zu umgehen.
<speckmade> bei Hochfahren
<dizz3r> was vllt hilft (nicht getestet) wenn du die in /etc/network/interfaces den "auto eth0" beitrag auskommentiertst
<dizz3r> damit wird unterbunden, dass eth0 beim boot gestartet wird
<speckmade> Der Wechsel ist sowieso gewohntermaßen schwierig, weil der NetworkManager die Kabelverbindung nicht in der Hand zu haben scheint.
<speckmade> klingt etwas unsauber...
<speckmade> ich versuch's mal.
<speckmade1> aber - was soll ich sagen: Helfen tut'S schon!.. :-)
<dizz3r> schön schön =)
<dizz3r> ist auch kein schönheitsfehler, im wiki stehts als Hinweis drin
<dizz3r> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces
<speckmade1> oh - ich sag' Dir - das ist soo gut:
<dizz3r> glaube ich dir gerne :D
<speckmade1> Jetzt hat auch mein NetworkManager Kontrolle über eth0!
<speckmade1> Das erste Mal, dass das mit dem Netzwerk ohne Handarbeit wie zu erwarten zu funktionieren scheint!
<speckmade1> Opportunistisch nimmt er jetzt immer die beste Verbindung und hält mich von Anfang an online! - noch nie erlebt.
<dizz3r> ich bin ein großer kabelfreund und vermeide das WLAN thema so gut es geht ;) da leg ich lieber 200m kabel durch die wohnung :P
<speckmade1> Wegen Leistung oder wegen Strahlungsvermeidung?
<dizz3r> leistung und stabilität
<dAnjou> lol strahlungsvermeidung :D
<dAnjou> scnr
<speckmade1> Manchenorts habe ich mit der Installation von WLAN schon die Stabilität und Leistung erhöht, weil dann keine vom vielen An- und Abstöpseln ausgeleierten Kabel und Buchsen mehr im Spiel waren... :-/
<speckmade1> dAnjou: Das ist um mich rum ein gängiges Argument gegen WLAN. Lass Mal Deine Ansichten hören..?
<speckmade1> Also meine Argumentation ist ja meistens: Man konnte bisher auch für Mobilfunk nichts stichhaltiges finden und wir bewegen uns mit WLAN leistungsmäßig noch eine Größenordnung darunter.
<dizz3r> speckmade1: bin gerade auf ein interessanted tool gestpßen: ifplugd fährt nur dann ein interface hoch, wenn das kabel auch gesteckt ist. ist für dich die vielleicht sauberere lösung ;)
<speckmade1> nooch saubererer?.. ;-)
<speckmade1> gut zu wissen - aber für die Maschine hier bin ich wohl gut bedient.
<jokrebel> Hi
<MarkusH> moin jokrebel 
<deem> hi. wo kann man in xfce nochmal einstellen, was passiert, wenn ein fesnter auf einer anderen arbeitsfläche den fokus erhält? im moment wird das fenster dann auf die aktuelle arbeitsfläche gezogen. ich möchte aber, dass die arbeitsfläche gewechselt wird.
<koegs> deem: Feineinstellungen des Fensterverhaltens
<deem> ah da. danke koegs voll übersehen :D
<koegs> deem: np
<koegs> ich muss mich ja mal langsam zum XFCE Kenner mausern :)
<petri> moin... ich habe mit gparted "rumgemacht" unter ubuntu natty. nun wird bei jedem start die partition geprüft. wie kann ich das abstellen?
<LetoThe2nd> petri: wenn der check einmal erfolgreich war, sollte es eigentlich wieder aufhören. von welcher partition/welchem FS reden wir denn?
<petri> LetoThe2nd: sda5 ist die nummer und ext4 ist das fs. 
<LetoThe2nd> petri: ok. die naheliegendste vermutung wäre, dass es nicht komplett gecheck werden kann da gemountet. ergo: mal von der livecd aus machen. unter bereithaltung intakter backups, natürlich. aber die hast du ja sowieso wenn du mit gparted rumgefummelt hast...
<koegs> bitte hier gucken und auch den rest des artikels lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck#Fehler-sollen-automatisch-korrigiert-werden
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/7e3exzx |        Dateisystemcheck › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<petri> LetoThe2nd: ist denn beim hochfahren (also wenn der check gemacht wird) schon soweit alle eingebunden?
<LetoThe2nd> petri: kommt jetzt drauf an, von welcher partition wir reden.
<petri> koegs: habe ich gelesen. auch den Artikel über tune2fs (welches mit einer Meldung über den Superblock beendet wird
<LetoThe2nd> tja dann is da wohl wat kapütt ;)
<LetoThe2nd> livecd, fsck, backups.
<petri> LetoThe2nd: und trotzdem läuft alles?! Gut ich logge mich dann mal aus, und starte das livesystem...
<petri> danke erst einmal.
<Nemolein> morgen
<k1l> eher mahlzeit :)
<Nemolein> morgen is imemr gut ;)
<Nemolein> *immer
<geser> mañana
<poclsolnuh> hi all)
<Elw3> hi back#
<Nemolein> hayho
<Nemolein> hat wer ne seite wo der zusammenhang zwischen restklassen und modernen verschlüsselungen aufgebaut wird?
<LetoThe2nd> Nemolein: hast du ne seite wo der zusammenhang zwischen deiner frage und ubuntu aufgebaut wird? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Nemolein: falls nein, bitte hier weiter: -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic DANKE
<k1l> Nemolein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_verschl%C3%BCsseln als einstieg. unten gibts auch weitere linksm vlt ist ja was dabei
<Nemolein> danke =) sry wegen fc
<pr_> wo ist der themen manager bei ubuntu 11.10
<jokrebel> hm - sehr geduldig…
<koegs> immerhin 1:19min :D
<WiseMonk> good evening
<WiseMonk> wie kann ich bei lubuntu einstellen, dass beim systemstart nicht des desktop gestartet wird, sondern nur der terminal?
<mrkramps> WiseMonk: müsste eigentlich reichen, wenn du das in GRUB angibst
<mrkramps> WiseMonk: und in kürze sage ich dir auch wie…
<mrkramps> WiseMonk: sudo /etc/default/grub - und die zeile GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  ändern in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" - abschließend ein sudo update-grub
<WiseMonk> und kann ich dann von diesem terminal aus alle programme starten und eventuell dann auch den desktop?
<mrkramps> WiseMonk: programme mit einer grafischen oberfläche benötigen immer auch den Xserver
<k1l> WiseMonk: dann solltest du den lightdm starten
<mrkramps> und für den desktop, wie k1l sagt
<mrkramps> wenn das ganze ohne display manager (wie lightdm) laufen soll, dann über "startx" und der entsprechend angepassten "~/.xinitrc"
<k1l> bei ubuntu sollte man schon über den *dm starten
<k1l> also lightdm bei dem aktuellen
<WiseMonk> was bedeutet quiet splash?
<mrkramps> WiseMonk: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<mrkramps> shice, ne… hier ist richtig http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten#Bootoptionen
<mrkramps> ich werd bekloppt… das stimmt auch nicht. ist das überhaupt irgendwo in dem wiki beschrieben!?
<k1l> das stimmt schon der eintrag mit text
<mrkramps> k1l: jaha, aber der wollte wissen, wofür "quiet splash" steht
<Tuxy_> Hallo, sag ich mal...
<k1l> hmm, finde da auch auf die schnelle nichts. jedenfalls sind splash und quiet dafür, dass man anstatt dem output beim booten schöne bildchen und den plymouth sieht
<Tuxy_> ich hab ein neues modem von alice bekommen. mit dem netzwerkmanager komme ich nicht ins i-net sondern nur mit der pppoe config kofiguration
<Tuxy_> wo liegt da das problem???
<Tuxy_> liegt es am modem?
<apollo13> hmm, ist es in deutschland noch üblich, dass man selber ne verbindung aufbaut?
<jokrebel> Tuxy_: Dass es ein Modem und kein Router-mit-Modem ist, vielleicht?
<Tuxy_> Ist ein Router mit Modem, was kann man da falsch machen?
<apollo13> wenns nen router mit modem ist braucht man ppoe doch im normalfall auch nicht?!
<Tuxy_> ja das meine ich auch
<k1l> wenn du selber pppoe brauchst, dann ist der router in dem ding nicht richtig eingestellt. bitte erstmal das prüfen
<jokrebel> Tuxy_: schon ne Menge. zB. DHCP ausgeschalten?
<Tuxy_> wie mache ich das, den reset-knopf drücken?
<k1l> da sollte es auch ein handbuch oder eine anleitung für das gerät dabei sein
<mrkramps> Tuxy_: nein, über die weboberfläche deines routers
<Tuxy_> ja aber die ist nur für win
<k1l> Tuxy_: ich rate mal und sage der grüne schalter links unten in der ecke :p
<Tuxy_> ja das ist das problem, wenn ich die about: in den browser eingebe passiert nichts
<k1l> Tuxy_: dem router ist egal ob er an ein win oder ein linux sendet
<jokrebel> Ne Webobefläche _nur_ für Windows? 
<mrkramps> Tuxy_: wenn du WAS eingibst?!
<Tuxy_> alice rät nach handbuch   alice.box eingeben, aber es passiert nur nicht gefunden.
<Tuxy_> erscheint
<k1l> ,ot? Tuxy_ bitte in den channel mit dem router support da das kein ubuntu support sondern router support ist
<shetlandpony> Tuxy_ bitte in den channel mit dem router support da das kein ubuntu support sondern router support ist, ot [aka offtopic] ist Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;).
<Tuxy_> ok 
<Tuxy_> schade
<WiseMonk> wie kann man bei lubuntu die dienste einstellen, die beim systemstart starten?
<k1l> ,dienste? WiseMonk 
<shetlandpony> WiseMonk, Dienste ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste - Weitere Infos im query ...
<WiseMonk> d.h. alle programme, die für das system und die benutzeroberfläche benötigt werden
<WiseMonk> alles, was man im taskmanager sieht
<k1l> kannst du mal etwas mehr beschreiben was du da machen willst?
<WiseMonk> die settings für die autostart programme bearbeiten
<WiseMonk> aber für alle programme
<WiseMonk> zB dass der xscreensaver nicht bei jedem systemstart startet
<k1l> ,wiki? WiseMonk du kannst auch direkt dadrin suchen
<shetlandpony> WiseMonk du kannst auch direkt dadrin suchen, wiki ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<freeman> hallo leute
<freeman> musste ne platte tauschen und leider dort win 7 neu installieren
<freeman> xubuntu liegt auf der zweiten platte 
<dAnjou> und alle!: OOOHHHH
<WiseMonk> ok, danke
<WiseMonk> cya
<freeman> müsste jetzt von der 2 platte aus grub ausführen wie soll ich das am Besten angehen?
<freeman> Was wäre die beste Herangehensweise?
<k1l> freeman: dann musst du grub wohl nochmal installieren. beschrieben unter reperatur:
<k1l> ,grub2? freeman 
<shetlandpony> freeman: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<freeman> ah ok danke
<freeman> ja grub2
<freeman> danke
<jokrebel> freeman: Am besten mittels LiveCD
<freeman> ok also live cd booten welche würdest du vorschlagen?
<k1l> eine ubuntu cd :)
<jokrebel> freeman: Eine mit Grub2. Welche Ubuntu hast Du denn rumliegen?
<Protector1981> kann mir mal bitte einer erklären, wieso ich in ubuntu 10.10 keine youtubevideos in vlc schauen kann? :O
<k1l> browserplugin?
<k1l> aber moment, du hast doch eh am vlc rumgefummelt oder?
<Protector1981> ich habs sein gelassen :D
<Protector1981> browserplugin = installiert
<k1l> kann man flashvideos überhaupt mit dem browserplugin abspielen? nee
<Protector1981> naja, dass browserplugin greift eh nur bei divx videos
<Protector1981> ändert aber nichts daran, dass vlc ab version 1.1 youtube videos abspielen kann -.- 
<Protector1981> nur komischerweise klappts bei mir nicht
<jokrebel> Protector1981: Hastg Du sie vorher runtergeladen?
<Protector1981> äh nein
<Protector1981> wozu auch?
<Protector1981> vlc ab Version 1.1 kann Youtubevideos DIREKT abspielen
<jokrebel> sagt wer?
<Protector1981> netzwerkstream öffnen, url da rein und los sollte es gehen
<Protector1981> weils unter arch zb geht und google?
<Protector1981> und da is vlc auch nich anders installiert als hier
<Protector1981> und ich versteh nicht wieso es trotzdem nicht geht
<k1l> Protector1981: in oneiric gehts
<Protector1981> bei mir kommt codec fehler...nur was soll ich denn noch installieren? oO
<Protector1981> bzw das: Das Format von 'http://www.youtube.com/v/nGaYOSWttdI' konnte nicht festgestellt werden. Sehen Sie für Details im Fehlerprotokoll nach.
<jokrebel> ,codec? Protector1981 dann wird da wohl was fehlen
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss nichts ueber codec, ich assoziiere aber Codecs, Monkeys_Audio, Songbird, Totem und VLC damit
<dAnjou> restricted extras?
<jokrebel> ,codecs? Protector1981 dann wird da wohl was fehlen
<shetlandpony> Protector1981 dann wird da wohl was fehlen, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Protector1981> restricted extras sind alle installiert
<k1l> Protector1981: das liegt am video
<k1l> Protector1981: der geht hier auch nicht
<Protector1981> rofl
<Protector1981> unter arch kann ich das in 720p IM vlc schauen
<k1l> Protector1981: das ist auch ein direktlink und kein normaler link
<Protector1981> dann probier das: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGaYOSWttdI&feature=g-u&context=G2789acbFUAAAAAAAAAA
<shetlandpony> Protector1981's url: http://tinyurl.com/7gkju3p |          RANDOM Let&#39;s Plays - HEUTE: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (III/III)       - YouTube   
<Protector1981> das geht
<Protector1981> moah
<k1l> ja das zweite geht
<Protector1981> so ein kack ey...mehr als installieren kann man nich...
<Protector1981> die url zeigt mir nur vlc als fehler an
<Protector1981> warum auch immer
<k1l> ich hab die 2. url  grade getestet in oneiric. das geht hier
<Protector1981> codec ist google/on2 vp8...nur wenn ich nach vp8 suche, gibts nur ein paket und das ist installiert
<Protector1981> libvpx0 ist das
<jokrebel> hier das selbe 2. geht 1. nicht.
<Protector1981> ja, die 2te url hat mir VLC im Fehlerprotokoll ausgegeben
<jokrebel> <12.04alpha2>
<Protector1981> av_open_input_stream_failed
<Protector1981> no suitable demux module for "url"
<Protector1981> super...
<k1l> welches vlc hast du da genau?
<Protector1981> 1.1.4 das aus den quellen
<k1l> ja dann klopp mal die codecs drauf
<Protector1981> ja welche denn? oO 
<Protector1981> restricted extras= installiert
<jokrebel> was aber IMHO nicht bedeutet, dass alle codecs installiert sind.
<Protector1981> naja, des medibuntu paket is auch installiert
<Protector1981> tjoar grad alles probiert aus dem wiki ;) alle waren schon installiert
<freeman> Hab Ubuntu 11.10 rumliegen als LiveCD
<k1l> freeman: ist doch gut. dann mal los
<freeman> also zuerst chroot und dann grub reparieren und gut ists oder?
<hdp> Die Anleitung wurde dir vorhin doch verlinkt.
<freeman> alles klar dankeschön :-)
<k1l> du wirst grub2 nochmal neu installieren müssen, weil der win bootloader nicht gewillt ist linux zu unterstützen
<fishor> Protector1981, hat da jemand was wegen vp8 gefragt? ist es immer noch aktuell?
<Protector1981> joar geht halt nicht :(
<Protector1981> aber ich stell grad fest dass vlc immer die höchste Auflösung nimmt...das ja strange :D
<fishor> es lokal oder von einer server?
<Protector1981> ne, youtubevideos direkt
<Protector1981> und irgendwie haut das bei mir unter 10.10 nich hin, weil da angeblich ein codec fehlen würde
<k1l> Protector1981: wenn dir die antwort lieber ist: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/youtube-direkt-in-vlc-swf-not-supported/#post-2820056
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/75p75ta |        Youtube direkt in VLC: swf not supported › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<Protector1981> eigentlich nicht, da es ja bei dir und bei mir am archsystem geht :D
<Protector1981> deswegen: gehts ja eigentlich
<fishor> hab ich richtig verstanden dass du vlc asu source hasst?
<Protector1981> nein, ich hab vlc aus den Quellen installiert ;)
<fishor> ach so
<fishor> kannst du es mit totem abspielen?
<Protector1981> ich wollt ursprünglich die version von oneiric installieren, allerdings ist dies mit etlichen hürden verbunden (was ich eh nich verstehe, aber okay)
<Protector1981> öhm, wart
<Protector1981> nö
<Protector1981> des will folgenden Codec installieren? text/html-Decoder
<fishor> naja ... dann der link ist nicht direct auf demiu,
<k1l> Protector1981: pack mal die ganze meldung in nen nopaste
<Protector1981> von welchem Player jetzt?
<k1l> wir reden von vlc oder?
<Protector1981> fishor? das erklärt aber nicht, wieso k1l zb die von mir geposteten testvideos im vlc abspielen kann zb
<Protector1981> ja mom
<k1l> Protector1981: Version: 1.1.11-2build2  in oneiric
<Protector1981> http://pastebin.com/pp6Jm0tY
<fishor> geht es um diesen link?  http/://www.youtube.com/v/Sh4XeSKaHIM
<Protector1981> vlc kürzt den link und ich weiß nicht mal wieso
<k1l> Protector1981: der link geht bei mir auch nicht
<fishor> der link von pastebin ist nicht vp8
<fishor> es swf- flash
<Protector1981> moah
<Protector1981> passt auf
<Protector1981> ich öffne in vlc DIESEN: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGaYOSWttdI&feature=g-u&context=G2789acbFUAAAAAAAAAA link (der wird eh gekürzt hier) und dann erscheint die meldung IM vlc mit dem Link der in der pastebin steht...
<shetlandpony> Protector1981's url: http://tinyurl.com/7gkju3p |          RANDOM Let&#39;s Plays - HEUTE: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (III/III)       - YouTube   
<Protector1981> muss ich echt erst nen screencast machen? oO
<k1l> Protector1981: das liegt an dem link
<k1l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGaYOSWttdI  den link spielt hier vlc ab
<shetlandpony> k1l's youtube link:  RANDOM Let&#39;s Plays - HEUTE: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (III/III) - YouTube 
<fishor> geht es immer noch um vp8? weil dieses video ferfügbar nur im flv und mp4, nicht webm
<Protector1981> fishor...
<Protector1981> und k1l...auch bei diesem Link kommt exakt der gleiche Fehler
<Protector1981> k1l öffne das video und schau bei codecdetails nach und bestätige fishor das da google/on2 vp80 steht -.-
<Protector1981> danke..sonst mach ich screen vom archsystem dort gehts nämlich auch mit dem Video
<k1l> Protector1981: auch vorbis audio codecs drauf?
<Protector1981> natürlich
<Protector1981> wobei man vorbis audio garnicht installieren braucht, da das ubuntu von haus aus kann
<Protector1981> so fishor hier extra für dich: http://i.imgur.com/P6Rh5.jpg
<fishor> Protector1981, is Bildwiderhollrate zufällig Framerate?
<fishor> 1000 fps???
<Protector1981> und was hat das zur lösungsfindung zu tun?
<fishor> ich zweifle das mein oder dein PC so was schafft
<fishor> 25 fps ist standart for dvd
<Protector1981> es wird vllt einfach nur falsch übertragen? wobei das auch scheissegal ist...wichtig ist, dass video da abgespielt wird und hier unter ubuntu nicht
<Protector1981> kann man nicht einmal normal mit leuten reden, die nicht gleich alles in Frage stellen...echt unfassbar
<k1l> vp8 ist doch auch nur audio mit matrovska oder? da kann dann ja mpeg4 drin sein: schau mal ob die pakete da vlt fehlen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VLC
<IchEsseDichAuf> welche ist die gängige praxis in ubuntu logs zu erstellen? gibst da ein dienst, oder reicht es einfach, dass mein skript die ausgabe an /var/log/bla/bla.log schiebt?
<Protector1981> naja teletext und samba brauch ich ja nicht, aber rest ist installiert :/
<deusex1983> hi leute bin mit hilfe von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur?highlight=grub%20reparieren
<deusex1983> vorgegangen
<deusex1983> hat aber leider nicht funktioniert
<deusex1983> windows 7 bootet nach wie vor ganz normal
<deusex1983> liegt auf /dev/sda
<fishor> Protector1981, also ok.. ich sehe auf den scrinshot das der link auf youtube geht
<deusex1983> aber anscheinend wurde er nicht auf sda geschrieben
<k1l> deusex1983: du musst grub neu installieren
<mrkramps> IchEsseDichAuf: die ausgabe sollte irgendwo dort landen, wo man sie wiederfindet… das könnte auch das versteckte konfigurationsverzeichnis im homeverzeichnis sein, oder einfach eine verstecke datei in $HOME
<k1l> deusex1983: in den MBR der ersten platte die gebootet wird
<mrkramps> IchEsseDichAuf: käme jetzt eher auf den konkreten anwendungsfall an
<k1l> Protector1981: zu letzt liegts vlt einfach an der version in maverick
<deusex1983> ja habe ja mit hilfe von chroot gewechselt 
<deusex1983> und dann grub-install /dev/sda ausgeführt
<fishor> Protector1981, kannst du mir den selben link schicken welcher vlc auch hat
<Protector1981> tjoar, aber eigentlich sollte es ja generell ab Version 1.1 gehen, also auch ab 1.1.0 :D
<Protector1981> hab ich zwar gefühlte 1000 mal schon fishor aber bitte: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGaYOSWttdI
<shetlandpony> Protector1981's youtube link:  RANDOM Let&#39;s Plays - HEUTE: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (III/III) - YouTube 
<fishor> bis jetzt hatte alles andere nur nicht _der_ link gesehen
<k1l> Protector1981: mach mal nen bug auf launchpad auf, wenn es da noch keinen gibt.
<Approach> wie kann man die platte verschlüsseln und darauf ubuntu installierne?
<deusex1983> trotzdem blieb es ohne wirkung
<mrkramps> Approach: kannst du während der installation machen
<k1l> ,verschlüsselung? Approach 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss nichts ueber verschluesselung, ich assoziiere aber bcrypt, GnuPG, GPA, jGnash, OpenVPN, WLAN wpa_supplicant und Zfone damit
<fishor> Protector1981, du siest doch das der link auf dem scree anders ist ales du mir gibst
<Protector1981> tjoar ich würd lieber die vlc version updaten...aber naja k1l 
<IchEsseDichAuf> will einfach die bootzeit + kernelversion mitlogen. mir ist es klar, dass man es schon aus anderen schon vorhandenen logs ermitteln könnte, aber ich dachte, dass ich so besser in die "autexec.bat" des linux reinkommen könnte, wenn ich ein boot script selbs schreibe
<WiseMonk> kann man ohne destop nur mit terminal musik dateien abspielen?
<k1l> Approach: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/system_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<Protector1981> fishor: das liegt das vlc den umbiegt? oO das hab ich aber auch schon gefühlte 1000 mal gesagt
<Protector1981> ich weiß dann echt nicht  mehr wie oft ich mich wiederholen soll...
<mrkramps> IchEsseDichAuf: muss das außerhalb des benutzerverzeichnis stattfinden?
<dadrc> WiseMonk, ja, klar. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MPD zum Beispiel.
<mrkramps> IchEsseDichAuf: oder anders gefragt, ist das ein mehrbenutzersystem, server oder sowas?!
<fishor> Protector1981, kannst du den einfach von den codec-info>Ort  link geben?
<IchEsseDichAuf> mrkramps: es ist doch nicht von bedeutung, ob es mehrbenutzersystem ist oder nicht, ich dachte, dass rc scripte unter root laufen
<Protector1981> kann ich nicht, wenn der nicht abgespielt wird
<Protector1981> zumindest nicht hier auf ubuntu...aber moment
<k1l> Protector1981: kannst auch gucken ob es nen ppa gibt
<fishor> Protector1981, ... brauche nicht mehr. hab gerade extrahiert
<Protector1981> ppa gibts leider nicht...alles failbuilds
<mrkramps> IchEsseDichAuf: ok, dann pack's nach /var/log/
<deusex1983> hat jemand eine idee wie ich das nun lösen könnte?
<fishor> Protector1981, ok, ich kann es jetzt abspielen
<Protector1981> hättest du auch mit dem normalen youtubelink
<fishor> jo
<fishor> was mich stört durch youtube selbst ist webm nicht verfügbar
<WiseMonk> und kann ich die musik dann auch stoppen? und wenn ja wie?
<Protector1981> ach...ist ja interessant
<Protector1981> wenn ich DIESEN Link öffne: http://pastebin.com/VbAxkSAR gehts? oO
<Protector1981> lol?
<WiseMonk> kann man auch mit terminal im internet surfen?
<Protector1981> klar, mit lynx zb
<k1l> WiseMonk: w3m sollte schon ab werk dabei sein
<bekks> oder auch mit links2.
<fishor> Protector1981, ich muss gerade gehen. ich versuche später streamdump zu machen, aber ich zweifle das es vp8 ist
<Protector1981> ist es ja auch nicht
<Protector1981> ist mp4
<Protector1981> allerdings ist das wohl ein komisches containerformat
<k1l> Protector1981: (um nochmal nachzufragen: du hast den mpeg kram vom vlc artikel auch extra installiert? )
<Protector1981> denn wenn ich den link aus meinem pastebin öffne, gehts nämlich, also muss was bei der decodierung des Links inkorrekt sein
<k1l> ahjo
<fishor> alles klar dann ist es nicht mein Bereich
<fishor> cu
<Protector1981> cu
<Protector1981> naja was heisst falsches containerformat, aber die vlc-Version ist wohl zu alt für
<WiseMonk> wenn ich im BUM (BootUp-Manager) die dienste:playmouth, plymouth-log,plymouth-splash,plymouth-stop und plymout-upstart-bridge deaktiviere, gibt es dann irgendwelche probleme beim booten, oder bootet er dann einfach nur ein wenig schneller?
<Protector1981> und nur wegen vlc jetzt unbedingt ein Sys-Upgrade auf irgendeine nächste version zu machen lohnt nicht
<k1l> WiseMonk: du kannst auch einfach in grub2 direkt den bootparameter noplymouth setzen (siehe dazu grub2 artikel)
<bekks> WiseMonk: Den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied wirst du kaum bemerken.
<WiseMonk> ja, aber wenn ich im BUM mache, geht das dann auch?
<Protector1981> probiers aus ;)
<Protector1981> mehr als schiefgehen kanns nich
<Protector1981> von BUM hab ich aber immer die Finger gelassen...weil irgendwie...naja...komisch das Programm
<k1l> WiseMonk: ich meide solche einstellungstools und mache es lieber per hand. dann weiss ich auch wo der fehler liegt, wenn es nicht klappt.
<Protector1981> lieber direkt /etc/default/grub abändern und fertig
<WiseMonk> wie beende ich w3m?
<ring0> q
<senycorp> hi zsm
<WiseMonk> k1l, wie kann ich w3m oder andere programme im terminal beenden?
<k1l> WiseMonk: das hängt vom programm ab
<k1l> WiseMonk: bei w3m ist es "q".
<k1l> ,w3m? WiseMonk 
<shetlandpony> WiseMonk, w3m ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/w3m
<WiseMonk> gibts auch einen chat fürs terminal?
<Protector1981> icq und co? finch zb
<WiseMonk> shetland pony, chat für terminal?
<k1l> ,wiki? WiseMonk 
<shetlandpony> WiseMonk, wiki ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<WiseMonk>  shetlandpony, chat für terminal?
<shetlandpony> Sorry WiseMonk, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber chat fr terminal
<k1l> WiseMonk: bevor du jetzt jedes programm abfragst nutz doch einfach mal die suche im wiki
<mrkramps> oder eine konventionelle suchmaschine im internet
<k1l> oder das. der supportchannel ist kein google frontend!
<WiseMonk> soll ich mit dem hier den plymout deaktivieren,? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=? oder gibts da noch einen anderen befehl?
<jokrebel> ,grub2?
<shetlandpony> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<sysdef> mrkramps: s/ventionell/servativ/
<shetlandpony> sysdef thinks that mrkramps meant: oder eine konservative suchmaschine im internet
<jokrebel> WiseMonk: sollte gehn: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noplymouth"
<jokrebel> WiseMonk: Grub updaten nicht vergessen.
<WiseMonk> ich hatte gerade lubuntu mit  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text2 gestartet, und da kam die meldung:"starting lxde ... stopping lxde...". Und danach der terminal. warum wird lxde gestartet und dann gestoppt? kann man den start von lxde nicht einfach weglassen?
<jokrebel> WiseMonk: Wenn Du keine GUI willst, warum nutzt Du dann nicht einfach die Serverinstallation?
<WiseMonk>  jokrebel manchmal brauch ich schon eine gui
<mrkramps> ich wäre mir jetzt nichtmal so sicher, ob der da überhaupt lxde startet oder das nur eine meldung als ausgabe aus einem startscript
<mrkramps> ist
<jokrebel> pAt__: Verbindungsprobleme?
<pAt__> Einstellungsprobleme jokrebel ;) aber nun sollte es ok sein
<jokrebel> pAt__: Gut :-) Wenn doch nicht, nimm uns doch bitte einstweilen aus dem Autojoin, Danke.
<pAt__> ok
<Guest50649> guten abend, ich habe ein frage
<sash_> The-Evil-One: Tu dir keinen Zwang an.
<IzzyGhost> Wir haben alle Fragen. Manche stellen sie sogar ;)
<IzzyGhost> ooch ist das SPANNEND... #-)
<WiseMonk> Warum braucht mein laptop 30 sekunden um ein system zu starten, das nur 200MB arbeitsspeicher verwendet? um ein spiel zu starten, das 400MB verwendet, braucht es doch nur wenige sekunden. ist das normal so? kann man das beschleunigen?
<bekks> Ist normal.
<The-Evil-One> ich hatte vor 2 jahren in etwa für ca. 1 jahr ubuntu, ich weiß aber nicht mehr welche version das damals war, dann habe ich mir ein laptop gekauft, das dummerweise hybrid grafikkarten besitzt (ati radeon hd 3200 und mobility radeon hd4500/5100 series) und konnte somit leider ubuntu nicht mehr nutzen weil ich regelmäßig einen zweiten monitor bzw. beamer verwende den ich per HDMI Ausgang anschließe. da jetzt aber ubuntu meine
<bekks> ,512? The-Evil-One 
<shetlandpony> The-Evil-One: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<The-Evil-One> ich hatte vor 2 jahren in etwa für ca. 1 jahr ubuntu, ich weiß aber nicht mehr welche version das damals war, dann habe ich mir ein laptop gekauft, das dummerweise hybrid grafikkarten besitzt (ati radeon hd 3200 und mobility radeon hd4500/5100 series)
<The-Evil-One> und konnte somit leider ubuntu nicht mehr nutzen weil ich regelmäßig einen zweiten monitor bzw. beamer verwende den ich per HDMI Ausgang anschließe.
<The-Evil-One> da jetzt aber ubuntu meine hd 4500 grafikkarte nicht erkennt geht mein HDMI Ausgang nicht mehr 
<The-Evil-One> und somit war das thema ubuntu für mich erledigt weil ich rein garnichts dazu finden konnte und es einfach keine lösung für das problem gab
<The-Evil-One> jetzt gibt es ja das neue 11.10, ich wollte fragen ob es damit funktioniert oder wie man es prüfen könnte? ich hatte mal kurzzeitig testweise über den windows installer das neue ubuntu installiert, aber da gab es treiber probleme auf grund der installation und dann habe ich es wieder sein lassen
<sash_> The-Evil-One: 1. Windows-Installer willst du nicht nutzen. 2. Lad ne Live-CD runter und teste die. 3. Meines Wissens hat sich diesbezüglich noch nicht viel getan, was anwenderfreundlich ist. Leider.
<The-Evil-One> das hört sich ja nicht sehr vielversprechend an :(
<sash_> The-Evil-One: http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso <- Downloaden, brennen, booten, gucken ;)
<shetlandpony> sash_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/82uj4g9
<The-Evil-One> gibt es denn garkeine möglichkeit dem ubuntu mitzuteilen dass es bitte ein signal über den HDMI ausgang ausgeben soll ? (:
<sash_> Ich hab da leider keine Ahnung von, weil ich beim Kauf meines Laptops darauf geachtet habe, Linux-kompatibel zu bleiben ;)
<The-Evil-One> das hätte ich auch mal besser machen sollen, damals wusste ich leider nicht das ubuntu da so eigen sein kann, weil bis dahin alles super lief
<sash_> The-Evil-One: Eventuell hilft es auch, den genauen Namen deines Laptops zusammen mit Oneiric Ocelot zu googlen.
<The-Evil-One> das habe ich auch mal probiert, aber ohne großem erfolg
<The-Evil-One> habe ein acer asprie 7535 
<The-Evil-One> und es findet immer was zu dem fast gleichen modell nur mit intel chipsatz das acer aspire 7535g
<The-Evil-One> und auch anderer grafikkarte, also nicht passend für mein problem
<sash_> Wie gesagt, lad dir die Live-CD runter und guck, obs funktioniert.
<The-Evil-One> ok das wird das einfachste sein, vielen dank
<sash_> Viel Glück ;)
<The-Evil-One> danke ;)
<jokrebel> cu
<anatolbroder> Ich benutze Ubuntu 11.10, Firefox. In den Einstellungen für die Schriften habe ich nichts geändert. Welche Schrift wird genommen, wenn eine Internetseite "font-family:serif;" benutzt? Die Schrift Free Serif ist das nicht, soweit bin ich schon. Aber was kommt sonst in Frage?
<k1l_> dejavue?
<anatolbroder> Nein, die ist das auch nicht.
<mrkramps> anatolbroder: was hast du als systemschriftart eingestellt?
<mrkramps> anatolbroder: fc-match serif
<anatolbroder> mrkramps: unter welchem Punkt finde ich sie? (Ubuntu 11.10)
<mrkramps> anatolbroder: unwichtig, der befehl oben sollte deine frage beantworten
<mrkramps> btw. erstes suchergebnis bei einer google-suche nach "linux default serif"
<anatolbroder> mrkramps: der Befehl liefert: »DroidSerif-Regular.ttf: "Droid Serif" "Regular"«
<mrkramps> aha, also Xfce, eh?
<anatolbroder> Ob ich Xfce benutze? Nein. Hmm, ich habe die Droid-Familie mal ganz normal über die Paketverwaltung installiert. Warum sie gleich als Standardschrift eingetragen wird, ist mir schleierhaft.
<anatolbroder> Das ist auch tatsächlich die Droid Serif, die im Fuchs angezeigt wird. Danke, mrkramps!
<mrkramps> jetzt bin ich verwirrt… ich hatte Doid bei meiner letzen Xubuntu-installation als standardschriftart eingestellt… das paket stammt aber aus universe oO
<mrkramps> ah oh, das ergibt doch sinn
<mrkramps> ok, und xubuntu verwendet das doch als standardschriftart gemäß dem paket xubuntu-default-settings
<anatolbroder> Ich habe mit dem Befehl nun die Standard-Serifenlose ermittelt: »DejaVuSans.ttf: "DejaVu Sans" "Book"«
<mrkramps> komisch, dass sich Droid bei dir dazwischen gemogelt hat
<anatolbroder> Ich verstehe das überhaupt nicht.
<anatolbroder> Die Standard-Mono ist, wer hätte das gedacht, DejaVuSansMono.ttf: "DejaVu Sans Mono" "Book"
<mrkramps> anatolbroder: ich installiere die hier jetzt einfach mal un schaue, was passiert
<anatolbroder> mrkramps: ich mache das auch mal.
<S1lv3R> Nabend
<mrkramps> also auf meiner 10.04 kiste hier, macht der bei der installation nichts merkwürdiges
<S1lv3R> Wenn ich per SSH auf einen Server gehe bekomme ich eine MSG! Wie kann ich die bearbeiten bzw wo finde ich sie?
<k1l_> motd ist die genannt
<anatolbroder> Nach der Deinstallation von Droid ist wieder DejaVuSerif.ttf: "DejaVu Serif" "Book"
<bekks> Was für eine MSG bekommst Du denn?
<S1lv3R> k11 danke dir! 
<k1l_> S1lv3R: über die /etc/update-motd.d/ wird bearbeitet was da angezeigt wird. so ähnlich wie grub2 :)
<anatolbroder> mrkramps: Und nach der erneuten Installation von Droid ist sie wieder die Standard-Serife. Das ist wirklich bemerkenswert.
<mrkramps> anatolbroder: da ist vermutlich irgendwo ein falscher aufruf in einer der installationsscripte des pakets
<WiseMonk> wie kann ich eigene terminal befehle erstellen?
<dizz3r> WiseMonk: am einfachsten du erstellst einen alias eintrag in deiner .bashrc
<WiseMonk> d.h.?
<k1l_> WiseMonk: wie immer: was willst du machen?
<WiseMonk> was ist eine alias?
<sysdef> shetlandpony: was ist ein alias?
<shetlandpony> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/alias
<WiseMonk> wo find ich die datei?
<dizz3r> in deinem home verzeichnis: nano .bashrc
<WiseMonk> nano?
<k1l_> WiseMonk: was willst du eigentlich machen? weil ein alias geht sicher daran vorbei was du eigentlich willst
<WiseMonk> nicht unbedingt
<dizz3r> WiseMonk: guter einwand ... hatte angenommen, dass bereits ein script existiert
<WiseMonk> ein alias ist durchaus zutreffend für mein vorhaben
<k1l_> WiseMonk: und benutz die suche im wiki. du hast 0 grundlagen, da kann man von DIR mal erwarten, dass da du selbst was investierst
<mrkramps> anatolbroder: falls es dich interessiert, der fehler liegt in der fontconfig. droid trägt sich mit zusätzlichen confs so ein, dass die vorhandene conf für serif ignoriert wird
<WiseMonk> wenn ich einfach ne executierbare datei "test" schreibe , und sie in den ordner /bin kopiere, erkennt dann das terminal den befehl "test"?
<k1l_> WiseMonk: kleine scripte packt man besser in ~/bin nach dem wiedereinloggen kannst du sie dann auch aufrufen
<dizz3r> WiseMonk: soll der befehl von allen benutzern ausführbar sein, oder nur für dich? wenn der befehl nur für dich ist, ist nicht ratsam ihn in /bin zu packen
<WiseMonk> ich hab sowieso nur einen benutzer
<WiseMonk> wenn ichs in bin tue, und dann mit remastersys eine eigene Distro mache, ist der befehl dann auch nach der installation noch gültig?
<S1lv3R> ist es eigendlich moeglich eine Mail ubern DYNDNS provider zu schicken wenn man zB SquirrelMail installiert?
<anatolbroder> mrkramps: Ist es ein gewünschtes Verhalten? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Schrift sich einfach so als systemweiter Standard eintragen kann.
<dizz3r> WiseMonk: kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich keine erfahrung mit remastersys habe und nicht weiß was alles kopiert wird 
<k1l_> S1lv3R: verschicken ja, aber die mail wird kaum einer annehmen. also doch eher nicht
<S1lv3R> k11:; mit welcher Begruendung? Spam Verdacht?
<k1l_> ja
<mrkramps> anatolbroder: können tut eine schriftart das schon, aber ich bezweifel mal, dass das tatsächlich so vorgesehen ist
<S1lv3R> (IMAP) - erfordert SSL wird damit TLS gemeint?
<apollo13> schwer zu sagen, steht ein port dabei?
<S1lv3R> 993
<S1lv3R> also ja
<apollo13> ich mein tls ist nen nachfahre von ssl von daher ist die frage eh irgendwie komisch
<apollo13> sonst gibts aber noch starttls auf port 143
<apollo13> 993 ist entweder ssl oder tls
<soxor> Guten Abend 
<soxor> ich Würde gerne einen Grafiktreiber installieren von nvidia aber den kann ich nur installieren wenn ich die die Grafische Oberfläche ausschalte wie kann ich das machen 
<k1l_> soxor: bist du dir sicher, dass du den treiber installieren willst? damit bekommst du keine updates mehr vom paketsystem und support hier wird auch eher schwer
<soxor> okay dann lieber nicht 
<k1l_> soxor: wenn es nicht wichtig ist weil ein bug dich betrifft oder so, dann sollte man nicht einfach den grakatreiber updaten nur um den neusten zu haben
<soxor> ich habe nur das Problem das ich momentan ein auflösung von 800 x 600 habe 
<k1l_> welche graka und welchen treiber hast du denn?
<soxor> es lief auch schon alles sehr gut aber nach dem update haben ich jetzt das problem 
<soxor> Geforce 8400 gs 
<soxor> ich habe die standart treiber 
<soxor> die bei der  installation vorgeschlagen werden 
<k1l_> starte mal "jockey" und installier den nvidia treiber
<soxor> okay 
<k1l_> und dann mit nvidia-settings einstellen
<soxor> jocky-text ist auch okay oder ??? 
<soxor> jockey startet nicht bei mir 
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> welches ubuntu hast du da genau?
<soxor> 10.04 
<k1l_> alt+F2 drücken. dann "jockey" eintragen
<k1l_> warte, kann sein, dass der erst rootrechte braucht. ruf den mal übers menü auf: syste-systemverwaltung-hardware-treiber
<soxor> konnte nicht angezeigt werden ist die Fehler meldung 
<soxor> mit rootrechen habe ich das im terminal gemacht das klappt leider nicht 
<k1l_> machs übers menü
<soxor> sorry Rootrechte über das menüdas geht ??? 
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> einfach nur das aufrufen
<schokocappucino> Hallo. Ich brauch für meinen Desktop-Rechner (hauptsächlich zum Arbeiten und vllt mal ein Film schaun) eine neue Grafikkarte. Im Prinzip muss ich mich zwischen der Radeon HD 5450 und der GeForce 210 entscheiden. Welche davon wird von Ubuntu besser unterstützt?
<soxor> Die Datei oder das verzeichnis wurde nicht gefunden 
<k1l_> schokocappucino: hardwareberatung im allgemeinen besser im offtopic, aber schau auch mal hier rein:
<k1l_> ,hcl? schokocappucino 
<shetlandpony> schokocappucino: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<schokocappucino> ouh, das klingt gut
<schokocappucino> danke
<soxor> ich habe das unter Systeme > Systemverwaltung Hardwaretreiber ist der Empholene Treiber Aktiv 
<k1l_> soxor: wie heisst der?
<soxor> Version Current 173 
<soxor> ich habe auch die XServer settings aber ein einstellung von mehr als 800 x 600 ist nicht möglich 
<k1l_> kann der monitor denn mehr? vlt nen falsches edid von dem monitor?
<soxor> Der Monitor kann mehr ja das lief schon alles super bis zum letzten Update 
<soxor> 1024 x 1042 oder so hatte ich den am Laufen 
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<Fuchs> 1)  ~/.config/monitors.xml pruefen
<Fuchs> 2) wenn die okay ist:  sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh   ausfuehren, Resultat entpacken, REsultat in einen pastebin 
<soxor> kann es sein das man die Datei ~/.config/monitors.xml nicht hat ?? 
<soxor> ich habe die mit find gesucht aber nicht gefunden 
<soxor> sorry das ich mich so blöde anstelle aber ich bin noch nicht so lange dabei mit Ubuntu 
<Fuchs> kann sein, ja
<Fuchs> waere gut, in dem Fall siehe 2) 
<Fuchs> und da ich gleich weg bin: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de  da das Resultat hinpappen 
<Fuchs> dann kann man das ziemlich sicher beheben
<WiseMonk> weiss zufällig jemand wie man espeak im terminal beendet?
<Fuchs> Ctrl+C oder man kill 
<k1l_> oder man guckt einfach mal in die dokumentation und nutzt den channel nicht immer als google frontend
<ring2> um die farben im terminal von ls und grep zu entfernen, sollte es doch ausreichen zeile 69 bis 78 in der ~/.bashrc eines users auszukommentieren oder?
<WiseMonk> google konnte mir die frage aber nicht beantworten
<k1l_> ,wiki? WiseMonk 
<shetlandpony> WiseMonk, wiki ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<soxor> Running nvidia-bug-report.sh... complete. Eine Fehler Meldung ist nicht gekommen 
<Fuchs> soxor: Du hast nun eine neue Datei, mit Endung .gz 
<Fuchs> die entpackst Du mit gunzip, dann hast Du eine lustige Textdatei 
<Fuchs> den Inhalt davon packst Du in einen pastebindienst, Adresse kommt gleich
<Fuchs> ,paste? soxor 
<shetlandpony> soxor: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<ring2> es scheint, als würde der absatz ausreichen :)
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-04
<soxor> Der Paste in ist zu groß wurde mir angezeigt 
<Fuchs> dann nehme er einen anderen pastedienst
<soxor> ich habe nur die Fehler kopiert die sehen so aus <script src='http://pastie.org/3121672.js'></script>
<soxor> okay danke für eure Hilfe Wünsche euch noch was 
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Wenn ich an mein Ubuntu 10.04 (Server) ein interface auf dhcp konfiguriere und dann ein Netzwerkkabel anschließe holt sich das interface nicht automatisch eine dhcp Adresse
<yogg> ich muss erst "/etc/init.d/networking restart" eingeben damit er sich eine holt
<yogg> weiß jemand wo ich zu suchen beginnen muss damit das System automatisch nach einer dhcp Adresse sucht?
<deem> yogg: wie schaut denn deine /etc/network/interfaces aus?
<vice> hey! ich brauche umbedingt ne Xorg.conf, aber X -configure klappt nicht "Number of created Screens does not match number of detected devices." hat irgendjemand ne idee
<vice> ?
<deem> vice: wozu brauchst du denn die xorg.conf?
<yogg> deem: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/529716/
<vice> für ein displaylinkgerät
<vice> muss nen monitor hinzufügen für den dkms nicht funktioniert
<deem> yogg: und eth1 ist auch das richtige interface?
<yogg> ja
<deem> vice: was ist da für eine grafikkarte drin?
<yogg> deem: wenn ich anstecke und danach networking neustarte bekommt es ja eine dhcp adresse
<deem> yogg: hm.. das sollte so aber funktionieren. am besten du aktivierst mal hotplug fpr das device
<deem> vielleicht liegts nur daran
<yogg> deem: ok danke versuche ich mal
<vice> deem, gute frage, ist nur ein netbook, opengl wird von "mesa blablabla intel" gerendert..
<deem> yogg: danach musst du vermutlich noch einmal den dienst neustarten, damit die einstellungen übernommen werden, aber dann sollte das gehn
<deem> vice: schau mal mit lspci nach welche grafikkarte da verbaut ist
<vice> intel 945 gme
<deem> vice: dieses displaylinkgerät ist das son usb teil? von welchem hersteller ist das?
<vice> jap, usb to hdmi
<vice> connect A1 von terratec
<deem> vice: schau mal hier. vielleicht ist das das was du suchst http://libdlo.freedesktop.org/wiki/DeviceQuirks
<vice> ich hab die seite bereits komplett durch, das problem habe ich schon seit 4 monaten.. unter win läuft das gerät top, jedoch nicht unter linux. jetzt wollte ichs einfach mal mitm netbook ausprobieren, aber hier scheiter ich schon an der xorg.conf :(
<DNerii> hallo
<yogg> deem: hmm  wenn ich das interface auf "allow-hotplug" setze kommt es gar nicht erst hoch wenn ich ein Kabel einstecke. Ich habe das ganze aber jetzt etwas debuged, so wie es ausschaut wird der dhcpclient beim einstecken des kabels nicht aufgerufen. jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden wieso
<jokrebel> Hi
<yogg> deem: ok das dürfte von haus aus nicht gehen. Beim desktop regelts der network-manager. Aber es gibt einen dhcpcd der einen Daemon startet, damit sollte es gehen
<deem> yogg: du kannst auch in der interfaces diverse sachen konfigurieren
<deem> so auch dienste, die gestartet werden, wenn das interface in den status "up" wechselst
<deem> wechselt*
<yogg> deem: ja ich habe es schon mit up und post-up versucht. die werden aber nicht aufgerufen wenn das netzwerkkabel eingesteckt wird
<yogg> sondern nur wenn das interface aktiviert wird
<deem> mit allow-hotplug sollte das device normal erkennen, wenn es nen link bekommt. das interface sollte beim ausstecken des kabel zu "down" und bei wieder einstecken zu "up" wechseln
<yogg> wenn ich "allow-hotplug" benutze bleibt das interface immer down
<yogg> eth1 wird dann mit ifconfig nicht mehr gelistet wenn ich ein kabel anstecke
<yogg> sehr komisch das gane
<yogg> aber ich glaub ich schreib mir dafür eine udev rule. udev muss ja mitbekommen wann ein kabel dranhängt
<Soelen> hallo ich habe da ein problem D:
<Soelen> ich hab da ein symlink, ein softlink wo ich chown und chgrp nicht anwenden kann
<Soelen> und lchown scheint im system nicht zu existieren D:
<deem> Soelen: was genau möchtest du denn machen?
<Soelen> chgrp auf den symlink anwenden
<k1l> die man von chgrp spuckt da nen parameter aus
<k1l> also -h
<yogg> udev bekommt es auch nicht mit das ein netzwerkkabel an oder abgesteckt wurde -.-
<yogg> ich glaub ich habs   "ifplugd"   sollte genau das machen was ich will
<jokrebel> yogg: Was passierte, bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<yogg> jokrebel: das ging noch nie ^^
<jokrebel> yogg: Oha - Welches Ubuntu?
<yogg> jokrebel: 10.04 server
<Soelen> k1l: tausend tank k1l, das war es ^^
<yogg> So kanns bestätigen mit "ifplugd" geht das einwandfrei :)
<vice> kaputte hardware ;)
<mcnesium> mit welchem eleganten komandozeilenmove kann ich denn in ca. 20 dateien die zeile password = PASSWORD mit dem richtigen passwort ersetzen?
<mcnesium> jede datei einzeln öffnen und dann copy paste ist mir nicht elegant genug :D
<yogg> "sed" und "for" dürften hier deine freunde sein
<mcnesium> ajo sed war der den ich immer vergesse :D
<mcnesium> der kommando ... m(
<danage> meine uhr zeigt die falsche zeit
<danage> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan ist das lame
<danage> 11:26h
<LetoThe2nd> weiss zufällig jemand nen channel für das ubuntu xserver team?
<k1l> danage: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata im terminal eingeben
<danage> thx
<apollo13> Was auch immer die Leute gegen UTC Zeiten haben :)
<danage> geil, immmer noch falsch
<apollo13> hast du windows auf dem pc?
<apollo13> hast du ntpd aktiv?
<LetoThe2nd> schon gefunden
<danage> windows ist auch drauf, aber schon seit jahren nicht mehr gebooted apollo13, ntpd scheint nicht zu laufen
<k1l> danage: was hast du denn ausgesucht bei tzdata?
<danage> berlin. ich lebe in DE
<k1l> danage: nopaste mal den oputput nach dem befehl
<k1l> ,nopaste? danage 
<shetlandpony> danage: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<apollo13> und mal date --utc auf gleich nach
<apollo13> oder spuckt tzdata das eh aus k1l ?
<danage> Current default time zone: 'Europe/Berlin', Local time is now:      Wed Jan  4 11:27:58 CET 2012, Universal Time is now:  Wed Jan  4 10:27:58 UTC 2012.
<apollo13> tja da ist die uhr falsch eingestellt
<k1l> apollo13: ja
<apollo13> denn utc ist aktuell 11:27
<apollo13> bzw 11:32
<danage> habe auf "automatically from the internet" im unity panel gestellt
<k1l> dann sollte es aber stimmen.
<danage> das finde ich auch
<apollo13> wenn kein ntpd rennt?
<danage> ps -A | grep ntp bringt nüscht
<k1l> sudo ntpdate -u ntp.ubuntu.com 
<danage> 4 Jan 12:33:57 ntpdate[8577]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset 4085.168872 sec
<danage> jetzt stimmts, danke
<apollo13> k1l: nen ntpdate über so große zeiten ist tödlich
<danage> trotzdem merkwürdig warum das nicht automatisch klappt
<mcnesium> for f in 'virtual_*'; do sed 's/PASSWORD/NEWPASSWORD/g' $f > $f.bla && mv $f.bla $f; done
<mcnesium> wasn daran falsch? es sagt mv: target virtual_dateiname is not a directory
<mcnesium> mv alt neu is doch normal, oder?
<Longbottom> mcnesium: Sind Leerzeichen in den Dateinamen? Warum benutzt du nicht 'sed -i'?
<mcnesium> hmm stand nich in dem tutorial ^^
<mcnesium> kaum machstes richtig, funktionierts
<mcnesium> danke Longbottom 
<dAnjou> mcnesium: benutz find -type f -name "virtual_*" -exec sed -i 's/PASSWORD/NEWPASSWORD/g' '{}' \+
<dAnjou> find FTW
<mcnesium> nee ich hab for f in 'virtual_*'; do sed -i 's/PASSWORD/NEWPW/g' $f; done genommen, ging gut
<deusex1983> Hi Leute habt ihr eine Empfehlung für mich wie ich Windows 7 und Linux Festplatten Images erstellen kann, könnt ihr mir eine Software empfehlen?
<apollo13> dd ist oft gut genug für sowas
<k1l> ,backup? deusex1983 
<shetlandpony> deusex1983, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<deusex1983> danke
<TVprofi> Guten Tag.FrohensNeues allerseits.Problem ich möchte meine ntfs partition auf dvd sichern ich lese hier ->http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/dd 
<TVprofi> der befehl ist scheinbar so gezipt " dd if=/dev/sda1 | gzip > ~/image-compress_sda1.img.gz 
<TVprofi> "dd if=/dev/sda1 | gzip > /media/Programme/image-compress_sda1.img.gz  " Frage mit dem Bs es sind 13MB memorry Free bei cat /proc/meminfo
<m4j0> Hi ich habe eine frage wenn ich den Proprietären grafiktreiber mit (nachträgliche Aktualisierung) installieren möchte schlägt es immer fehl und ich habe noch nicht richitg was darüber gefunden -.-
<TVprofi> und die zielpartition ist iene Ntfs  kann ich die imagedatei splitten wärend des erstellens 
<k1l> ,wf? m4j0 
<shetlandpony> m4j0: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<koegs> TVprofi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/dd#Dateigroesse-des-Images-begrenzen bitte intelligent anwenden
<TVprofi> danke
<TVprofi> zusammen in einem befehl mit gzip  geht das nicht 
<TVprofi> und die grösse des bs ist die begrenzt bzw irgendwie in byte folgen limitiert 512k 1024k 
<TVprofi> bei 13MB free Memory kann ich doch sicherlich mehr als 512b zum verarbeiten freigeben zB bs=1M
<TVprofi> "sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 bs=1M | gzip > /media/Programme/image-compress_sda1.img.gz" dann werde ich mal den befehl ins rennen schicken mit eingehängter 2ter ntfs partition /media/Programme,und ausgehängter /sda1 ntfs
<TVprofi> läuft langsam aber es läuft
<koegs> wäre es nicht einfacher die Daten zu Sichern anstatt der Partition?
<m4j0> Hi, Ich habe ein Problem und zwar mit den Propritären Grafiktreiber (Nacträgliche Aktualisierung). Ich habe ein ATI HD 5700 ubuntu 11.10 wenn ich den treiber Installieren möchte erscheint nur das es fehl schlug und ich solle mich doch bitte an den log wenden log: http://www.onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=22088
<Tuxy_> Hallo, hab da ein Problem! ich hab die internetverbindung mit ifconfig pppoe konfiguriert und gleichzeitig mit dem Netzwerkmanager. ifconfig pppoe möchte ich löschen wie geht das?
<Tuxy_> also ich hab da eine doppelte konfiguration, daß möchte ich vermeiden
<Fuchs> ifconfig ist spaetestens beim naechsten reboot weg, networkmanager wird das schon ueberschrieben haben
<Tuxy_> ach so ok. dann brauch ich nichts machen?
<Fuchs> noe 
<Tuxy_> ok vielen dank und elektrische grüße
<Tuxy_> ubuntu ist super
<Tuxy_> tschau
<Fuchs> *wink*
<koegs> m4j0: ohne jetzt die genauen Probleme und Hintergründe zu kennen, die Installation der "Nachträgliche Aktualisierung"-Treiber hat bei mir noch nie funktioniert, weder bei ATI noch bei Nvidia
<m4j0> okay.... also bin ich ja schon mal nicht alleine :D
<koegs> ja, ich hab mir nie die Mühe gemacht zu schauen, weil die Installation der "normalen" Treiber immer erfolgreich war
<m4j0> jupp die normalen laufen bei mir auch super aber ich wollte den mal nachgehen was es mit dem treiber eigentlich aufsich hat 
<jokrebel> m4j0: Welche Verbesserung erhoffst Du dir daraus?
<k1l> geht es um die current-updates?
<m4j0> Ich hatte probleme mit dualscreen 
<m4j0> und habe mir erhofft  das es mit dem villeicht besser wird 
<m4j0> hat wer erfahrung mit ubuntu und World of warcraft ?
<k1l> ,wiki? m4j0 
<shetlandpony> m4j0, wiki ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<k1l> da gibts nen artikel dazu IIRC
<m4j0> Danke
<usch> Hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit libnotify so zu konfigurieren, dass mehrere Notifications gleichzeitig untereinander angezeigt werden? Bei mir ist die aktuelle Einstellung, dass eine Notification wartet, bis die vorhergehende ausgeblendet wurde und dann erst angezeigt wird.
<usch> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich das schon anders gesehen habe. (benutze lucid x64)
<koegs> usch: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3304831/stack-multiple-libnotify-popups
<usch> koegs, danke
<koegs> usch: scheint wohl echt der neue notify zu sein, unter xfce gehts problemlos
<Tyres1> Guten Tag ich habe ein problem mit dem mounten einer Festplatte kann mir da jemand helfen ?
<koegs> ,frag? Tyres1
<shetlandpony> Tyres1: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<k1l> Tyres1: welches ubuntu? welcher command? welche fehlermeldung?
<Tyres1> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404852/ Porblem ist das der user 1000 komplette rechte haben soll also hab ich porbiert per chown den besitzer zu ändern was aber nicht funktioniert
<jokrebel> Tyres1: Sprichst Du von der FAT-Partition? Die kann doch gar keine Rechte…
<Tyres1> chown: Ändern des Eigentümers von /media/Festplatte2/... Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt
<Tyres1> Okay wie bekomm es dann hin das wenn ich per sftp darauf Zugreiffe zb einen Ordner löschen kann
<Tyres1> genau von der vstab platte
<sahne> Hallo, mein LXDE startet die Desktopumgebung nicht mehr, ich denke es liegt an einer Änderung die ich in .profile vorgenommen habe. Nun wollte ich das mit der root-shell rückgängig machen hab aber probleme auf die verschlüsselte Partition zuzugreifen. Wie mache ich das?
<apollo13> wie hast du denn verschlüsselt?
<LetoThe2nd> Tyres1: naja, der ansatz wär IMHO schon richtig. nimm vielleicht mal rw,defaults dazu oder so
<Tyres1> LetoThe2nd: hab ich schon probiert hat leider nicht funktioniert
<jokrebel> Tyres1: Schau Dir mal die Beispiele aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FSTAB an.
<LetoThe2nd> Tyres1: und übrigens... händische mounts macht man in /mnt, nicht in /media, und den chown/chmod auf den ordner natürlich mit rootrechten :P
<Tyres1> jokrebel: Hab ich schon aber leider nichts herrausgefunden hab schon einiges probiert
<sahne> Durch die Installationsroutine von xubunut, merh weiss ich nicht daher häng ich auch grad ein wenig 
<Tyres1> Klar ich habe sudo chown -R /media/Festplatte2 gemacht und bekomme die Fehlermeldeung eben
<Tyres1> Also sollte ich das ganze erstmal in /mnt mounten ?
<LetoThe2nd> Tyres1: weil das -R völlig sinnfrei und not permitted ist. ich sagte ja auch "auf den ordner"
<LetoThe2nd> Tyres1: ho, nach /mnt umziehen sollte mal das erste sein.
<Tyres1> geht auch ohne rekursiv nicht
<jokrebel> Tyres1: was sagt denn ein ls -l /media/...
<LetoThe2nd> Tyres1: dann lässt er das bei vfat wohl gar nichts zu. ist auch gut möglich.
<Tyres1> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404857/  das sagt ls -l /mnt/Festplatte2
<Tyres1> ach jetzt stimmts ja
<Tyres1> lool
<LetoThe2nd> hehe
<Tyres1> okay jetzt scheint alles zu funktionieren :-)
<Tyres1> Danke
<LetoThe2nd> schehr schön.
<koegs> ich mach mal lieber beide Augen zu :D
<sahne> ich habe schon cryptsetup luksOpen .. probiert aber da kommt nur "not a valid luks device"
<apollo13> sahne: afaik ist die encryption vom installer ecryptfs
<apollo13> nicht luks
<sahne> okay, danke. werd ich mal weiter suchen 
<deem> wie kriegt man denn in thunar ordner die unter /mnt/ liegen in die favoriten-leiste auf der linken seite?
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: die von verschlüsseltes home ist ecryptfs, die von komplett ist luks.
<koegs> deem: per Drag&Drop links reinziehen
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: aber je nach release ists lvm-in-luks oder luks-in-lvm, IIRX
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: ich hab null plan
<apollo13> zu meinen zeiten (tm) wars ecryptfs
<deem> koegs: fast schon so einfach, dass man da nicht draufkommt :D danke 
<koegs> scheint es immer noch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: sicher, bei "eigene daten verschlüsseln", aber nicht bei root-verschlüsseln... und da wars da auch noch nie, weil das nicht mit excrptfs geht AFAIK
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: mein Fehler, ich hatte den initial-satz mit home-verzeichnis und nicht "partition" gelesen :)
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: naja aber es klang so als könnte er noch booten und hat erst dann probleme, was irgendwie gegen komplettverschlüsselung spricht
<apollo13> sahne: was ist denn jetzt genau verschlüsselt?
<sahne> die home partition
<apollo13> paste mal fstab
<LetoThe2nd> sahne: stop. die PARTITION oder die VERZEICHNISSE? das ist nämlich ein massiver unterschied ;)
<koegs> ,nopaste? sahne
<shetlandpony> sahne: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<sahne> die partition
<LetoThe2nd> dann zeig mal /etc/fstab und /etc/crypttab
<LetoThe2nd> in pastebin, bitte
<sahne> Ok, einen Moment..
<sahne> Narf, ich meld mich gleich nochmal hab gerade verbindungsprobleme, Danke schonmal
<sahne> Okay, hier hab ichs http://pastie.org/3125183 Musste das nun abtippen, da ich an das System nicht ran komme :(
<LetoThe2nd> sahne: also IMHO ist da nicht die /home-partition verschlüsselt, sondern nur jeweils die ordner. siehe dazu ecryptfs...
<LetoThe2nd> sahne: manueller zugriff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
 * LetoThe2nd muss jetzt leider weg
<sahne> gut danke. ich bin ja durch den recoverymodus rein. Ich hab hier aber nur Lese-Modus. Ist das normal?
<usch> koegs, also so richtig zufrieden bin ich noch nicht. Ich habe die Variante mit den Standard-GNOME-Notifications ausprobiert, aber dabei überdecken die Notifications das Panel und man hat keine weiteren Einstellungen als die Bildschirmecke festzulegen. Gibt es vielleicht noch eine andere Möglichkeit, die Ubuntu-Notifications anzupassen?
<koegs> usch: da musst du leider selber recherchieren, mein tipp war auch nur kurz mit google gefunden
<koegs> ich nutze XFCE und da geht es out-of-the-box
<usch> koegs, OK, danke.
<micsch> hi, wie kann ich denn die auflösung in der console auf 1280x800 ändern?
<ppq> ,konsolen-auflösung? micsch
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber konsolen-aufloesung
<ppq> *grummel*
<ppq> guck mal im ubuntuusers wiki unter "Konsolen-Auflösung", micsch
<micsch> ppq: :)
<micsch> ppq: danke
<ppq> :)
<micsch> wieso ist das denn so kompliziert und wer sagt mir, dass es auch unter 11.10 funktioniert?
<k1l> weil da kein xserver läuft. deswegen ist das so wie es ist
<micsch> aber mit dem neuen grub2 sollte man doch nichts mehr in den configdateien ändern
<ppq> ja, da bearbeitet man die /etc/default/grub
<ppq> steht glaub ich auch in...
<k1l> ,grub2? micsch 
<shetlandpony> micsch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<ppq> genau da
<ppq> k1l: ⁵
<k1l> ⁵
<micsch> okay hat funktioniert
<minipluto> Wo sind meine Drucker-Einstellungen hin? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17087269/hilfmir/cups.ogv
<minipluto> also normalerweise sollte man da noch den Printout Mode einstellen können, wodurch es möglich ist (oder war -.-), z.B. bei Schwarz/Weiß-Druck auszuwählen, ob er das Grau mit den farbigen Patronen druckt oder nur aus der schwarzen
<acidspoon> hallo @ll
<acidspoon> wie kann ich den schnellen start (bootvorgang) der ubuntu distris ab 9.10 auf eine alte 7.04 ubuntu portieren?
<ppq> acidspoon: 7.04 zu nutzen ist fahrlässig, außerdem gibt's dafür keinen support
<acidspoon> ppq: ja, das stimmt wohl, aber ist die einzige version, die super auf meinem uralt notebook läuft. die ist ansich genial. nur der bootvorgang dauert mir zu lange
<acidspoon> ppq: was kann / soll ich tun?
<ppq> acidspoon: nimm dir eine 10.04 alternate cd und installier damit ein minimalsystem ohne GUI. das kannst du dann nach und nach bspw. mit lxde, xfce oder einem beliebigen windowsmanager bestücken
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eigene_Desktopumgebung
<acidspoon> ppq: das problem ist, die festplatte ist in einer bestimmten sektorenregion defekt. das führt dazu, dass ich nicht mit allen versionen booten und schon gar nicht alle installieren kann. mit der 7.04. hats super geklappt
<ppq> acidspoon: in dem fall ist der pc ja sowieso eine tickende zeitbombe. partitionier deine HDD, führ dann fsck mit -c aus und installier dann erst
<ppq> -c führt dazu, dass unbrauchbare sektoren in zukunft gemieden werden (bei ext dateisystemen)
<k1l> acidspoon: die beschleunigung beim boot liegt an verbesserungen die es erst ab neueren releases gibt
<acidspoon> k1l: bzw. die es mal gab, aber die mittlerweile auch nicht mehr wirklich zu einem schnellen boot führt ;-)
<k1l> acidspoon: das liegt daran, dass immer mehr dazukommt. aber es gibt auch lubuntu z.b. die etwas schlanker sind. und es sollte mind. lucid sein, weil alles andere keinen support mehr hat
<acidspoon> was passiert denn, wenn ich bei meiner 7.04. einfach die repositories durch die aktuellen der 11.10 ersetze?
<k1l> das ding geht kaputt
<ppq> und zwar garantiert.
<k1l> anders als bei debian macht der installer nämlich mehr als nur pakete tauschen
<acidspoon> hmm :-(
<k1l> naja, was will man da bei fast 6 jahren erwarten?
<acidspoon> zur not lass ich einfach 7.04
<acidspoon> die ist echt super
<acidspoon> und wenns halt nicht anders geht
<ppq> dann viel vergnügen mit deinem unsicheren system :)
<fbausch> acidspoon: es geht doch anders (wie oben beschrieben)... und Desktop-Umgebungen wie LXDE Und Xfce sind super
<ppq> acidspoon: was für hardware ist das denn eigentlich? cpu, ram
<acidspoon> fbausch: ich versuch gerade, ob fsck -c was bewirkt. wenn nicht, kann ich das nämlich gleich knicken
<fbausch> acidspoon: hast du mal dran gedacht, die Festplatte gegen eine neue zu tauschen?
<acidspoon> AMD Athlon XP-M 2500+
<acidspoon> ram weiß ich gerade nicht
<acidspoon> wie kann ich den denn auslesen lassen?
<k1l> lshw sagt alles was drin ist
<jokrebel> .oO( da sollte doch auch ein aktuelles Ubuntu annehmbar laufen )
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Sicher dass es nicht einfach _nur_ an der kaputten Festplatte liegt?
<acidspoon> jokrebel: ja, ganz sicher, weil er immer nur einfriert, wenn in diese defekten sektoren geschrieben wird. und das führt dazu, dass ich schon keine neue version installieren kann. denn da friert er dann immer schon beim booten ein
 * jokrebel hat hier _wesentlich_ ältere CPUs mit _aktuellen_ Linux(en?) am laufen.
<ppq> joa, es kommt primär auf den ram an
<ppq> acidspoon: 'free -m' sagt dir, wie viel mb ram du hast. bei 'total'.
<acidspoon> also bei total mem steht mal 503
<ppq> also 512mb
<acidspoon> jo
<ppq> das reicht für ein schlankes system mit lxde oder etwas selbst zusammengestelltem
<acidspoon> würdest du eher lxde oder eher xfce empfehlen?
<ppq> xfce, wenn du die standardauswahl an programmen etwas anpasst, z.b. chromium statt firefox alos browser
<ppq> *als
<ppq> aber die desktopumgebung ist vor allem geschmackssache
<acidspoon> was sind die vorteile von xfce gegenüber lxde deiner meinung nach?
<fbausch> schau dir am besten mal beide an
<ppq> es gefällt mir persönlich besser, sonst nichts :)
<acidspoon> hab ich schon mal
<fbausch> LXDE ist meines Wissens schlanker
<jokrebel> .oO( aber eigentlich sind wir für solche Spekulationen hier OT )
<acidspoon> was ist mit razor-qt?
<acidspoon> hat das schon mal jemand von euch getestet?
<fbausch> wird nicht offiziell supportet
<acidspoon> und getestet hats noch keiner von euch?
<fbausch> acidspoon: zur Info: mein Lubuntu braucht mit geöffnetem Fx 227MB RAM
<acidspoon> fx?
<fbausch> Firefox
<acidspoon> ok
<acidspoon> versteh nicht, wieso ubuntu jetzt auf dieses blöde unity setzt
<fbausch> acidspoon: kannst ja mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic eine Diskussion starten ;)
<acidspoon> voll der speicherfresser, meiner meinung nach komisch zu bedienen und sonderlich schön ists auch nicht
<k1l> ich verstehe nicht, wie man noch 7.04 einsetzen kann. aber das gehört beides nicht hier her, sondern in den offtopic channel. (letzte ermahnung jetzt )
<acidspoon> k1l: ganz einfach: weil es die einzige live cd version war, die ich problemlos installieren konnte und die auch ansonsten super auf dem laptop läuft, ohne einzufrieren
<fbausch> ,ot? acidspoon , eine evtl. defekte Festplatte sollte kein Grund für ein unsicheres System sein
<shetlandpony> acidspoon , eine evtl. defekte Festplatte sollte kein Grund fuer ein unsicheres System sein: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<acidspoon> ja, sorry :-(
<acidspoon> was macht fsck -c genau?
<bekks> laut manpage gibts diese option nicht :)
<Aison> hmm, bei mir kommt einfach ständig "Waiting for network configuration" beim booten und so dauert das ewig :((( ich hab auch genau gemacht, was hier steht:
<Aison> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/811441
<jokrebel> bekks: Falsch
<jokrebel>  suche nach defekten Blöcken
<Aison> nämlich /run und /run/lock angelegt + symlinks  nur kommt diese blöde meldung nach wievor
<Aison> das habe ich jetzt auf drei rechner und macht mich noch wahnsinnig ^^
<k1l> bekks: jokrebel da passt die manpage mal wieder nicht zu --help
<jokrebel> mag sein habs mit -h gefunden
<ppq> acidspoon: fsck gibt die optionen, die es nicht kennt, an e2fsck weiter, wenns n ext fs ist. e2fsck kennt -c (badblocks).
<OlMightyG> hallo leute
<OlMightyG> verzweifewl grad ein wenig:
<keggy> OlMightyG was gibt es?
<OlMightyG> ich versuche über einen cifs eintrag in der fstab einen samba-mount zu erstellen der passwortgeschützt ist.
<keggy> ok
<OlMightyG> habe folgenden eintrag verwendet.. mom
<OlMightyG> //192.168.84.22/Bla /media/bla cifs auto,users,user=bla,passwd=bla 0 0
<OlMightyG> die entsprechenden ordner sind erstellt. habe auch alternativ /home/bla mit chown auf den benutzer probiert. er bindet das verzeichnis ein, aber ich kann nicht schreiben, nur lesen
<ppq> OlMightyG: nutz besser gvfs --> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gvfs-mount 
<OlMightyG> ok. probiere es. was ist denn der unterschied?
<ppq> OlMightyG: es ist einfach zu bedienen, braucht keine root-rechte (-> kein fstab eintrag nötig) und funktioniert meistens auf anhieb wie man es gern hättre
<OlMightyG> ok. ich verstehe aber nicht wieso das cifs nicht funzt. hast du da vielleicht eine idee? vielleicht ist das noch rettbar?
<ppq> OlMightyG: über gvfs kannst du deine smb freigabe ohne änderungen am server einbinden
<ppq> von daher.. was meinst du mit rettbar?
<OlMightyG> naja, der ansatz
<ppq> achso
<OlMightyG> vielleicht ists ja nur ne kleinigkeit die ich ändern muss
<OlMightyG> weil lesen ja klappt
<OlMightyG> ich hatte es auch schon mal vor längerem geschafft
<ppq> kannst du denn mit anderen smb clients schreiben?
<OlMightyG> ja
<OlMightyG> windows geht
<OlMightyG> und wenn ich in ubuntu manuell den plad eingebe smb:// gehts auch
<OlMightyG> pfad
<ppq> das mit smb:// im nautilus entspricht gvfs
<OlMightyG> ok, also das geht
<OlMightyG> ich habe die anleitung gelesen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs
<OlMightyG> aber den punkt mit den rechten nicht ganz verstanden
<k1l> OlMightyG: die gvfs option ist für den anwender einfacher
<k1l> das macht genau das automatisch, was du eh mit der hand machst.
<OlMightyG> d.h.? nur für mein verständnis... liest es die rechte vom server?
<k1l> OlMightyG: die einbindung ein dein system ist anders. es wird ein virtuelle dateisystemeben eingebunden und nichts wirklich in dein system eingebunden
<OlMightyG> verstehe. aber verwenden kann ich es theoretisch trotzdem wie ein "lokales" verzeichnis?
<k1l> OlMightyG: der server ist der gleiche, das endprodukt ist das gleiche. nur der weg dahin ist ein anderer
<ppq> OlMightyG: ja, das lokale verzeichnis ist dann ~/.gvfs/name-der-freigabe
<k1l> OlMightyG: wenn du den nautilius öffnest und dann über netzwerk zu deinem smb share surfst ist genau das gvfs. der nautilus nutzt dann nicht mount oder die fstab sondern gvfs
<ppq> dafür muss dein user aber zur gruppe "fuse" gehören
<OlMightyG> ok.
<OlMightyG> mich macht das grad nur kirre weil ichs schon mal mit fstab hinbekommen hab hehe
<OlMightyG> hab grad gvfs gelesen
<OlMightyG> finde das etwas unelegant
<OlMightyG> da ich ein dutzend rechner so einstellen möchte mit unterschiedlichen nutzerdaten, die sich z.t. mit der zeit ändern, wäre eine verwaltung über die fstabs für mich praktischer
<acidspoon> bei fsck kam folgendes ergebnis raus:  http://pastebin.de/21889 ist das ok so?
<acidspoon> hat er das jetzt ordentlich repariert @ ppq, k1l, fbausch und jokrebel?
<bekks> acidspoon: Wie hast Du fsck denn aufgerufen?
<acidspoon> bekks: sudo fsck -s /dev/hda1
<bekks> Was sollte das -s ?
<acidspoon> bekks: wurde mir so gesagt, keine ahnung
<bekks> -.-
<bekks> -f
<jokrebel> hda?
<k1l> jokrebel: bei 7.04 gabs das noch
<bekks> uah, ist das noch ein 7.04?
<acidspoon> jokrebel: ja, hab das mit der 7.04 bootcd gemacht
<ppq> acidspoon: -c wurde dir gesagt ;)
<acidspoon> ähhh
<acidspoon> c
<k1l> und -s wurde nicht genannt, sondern -c
<acidspoon> hab ich auch gemacht
<acidspoon> sorry
<jokrebel> ach ja - das war das Uralt-Ubuntu.
<bekks> Was macht denn das -s?
<acidspoon> was ist denn LVM bei der alternative cd
<acidspoon> bekks: hab fsck -c gemacht
<k1l> ,lvm? acidspoon 
<shetlandpony> acidspoon, LVM ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LVM
<bekks> acidspoon: -f wäre u.U. auch sinnvoll.
<acidspoon> k1l: ist lvm sinnvoll oder wichtig?
<k1l> das hängt wohl vom einsatzzwecke ab :/
<k1l> schau mal in den artikel
<acidspoon> k1l: was bewirkts denn in wenigen worten
<k1l> acidspoon: lies doch den artikel, bevor ich das nochmal alles abtippen muss
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Die Wikis sind auch für Dich lehrreich.
<acidspoon> naja, hab eh nur eine partition und ein dateisystem, also ist das für mich nicht wichtig anscheinend
<acidspoon> was hat denn fsck bei mir jetzt gemacht? --> http://pastebin.de/21889 
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Und Dein Uralt-Ubuntu ist _immer_ out-of-support.
<jokrebel> +noch
<k1l> das sollte die badblocks dem dateisystem geziegt haben
<acidspoon> k1l: aber repariert hat er nix
<k1l> acidspoon: das kann man nicht reparieren
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Badblocks kann man nicht reparieren.
<k1l> man kann nur versuchen dem dateisystem zu sagen: mach hier nen großen bogen drum
<acidspoon> k1l: und macht er das jetzt mit der option -c oder mit -f?
<bekks> Weder noch.
<bekks> fsck kann das nicht, das kann nur mkfs.
<acidspoon> ????
<acidspoon> mkfs ist doch, um ein filesystem zu erstellen, oder?
<bekks> mkfs -l
<bekks> Ja, richtig.
<acidspoon> wofür mach ich das dann?
<acidspoon> hab ja schon eins
<acidspoon> und dann war fsck auch unnötig, denn dass ich defekte blöcke hab, wusste ich auch schon so
<acidspoon> anscheinend sind 0,2% meiner platte, wenn ich die ausgabe datei http://pastebin.de/21889  richtig verstehe, defekt
<bekks> Laut deiner Ausgabe war fsck dringend nötig, weil Fehler behoben wurden.
<ppq> weia... vielleicht noch mal für alle, die ausgangssituation: die hdd ist kaputt. er sollte ein fs anlegen (mit ner *aktuellen* live-cd, wenns möglich ist), fsck bzw. e2fsck -c ausführen um dem fs zu umgehende blöcke einzubläuen und dann ein minimales lucid installieren
<acidspoon> ppq: also doch nicht mkfs -l
<bekks> acidspoon: non-contigous heisst _nicht_ defekt, sondern "nicht zusammenhängend".
<jokrebel> .oO( hätte sollen )
<acidspoon> bekks: heißt das, er hat jetzt gar nix gemacht oder wie?
<k1l> die 0,2% sind die fragmentation und die ist in ordnung
<acidspoon> denn nach fsck -f kam auch wieder 0,2% non-contiguous
<bekks> acidspoon: Was könnte "filesystem was modified" bedeuten?
<acidspoon> bekks: ist zumindest nicht sehr aussagekräftig
<acidspoon> bekks: das er irgendwas verändert hat, aber was?
<acidspoon> was macht denn mkfs -l?
<acidspoon> und heißt -l = - L? kann man nämlich nicht genau erkennen
<k1l> acidspoon: es wäre auch einfacher, wenn du mal den ganzen putput zeigen würdest und nicht nur was du denkst was wichtig ist
<acidspoon> das war alles, was er angezeigt hat
<acidspoon> bis auf sowas wie starting oder so
<acidspoon> und die hochlaufenden sektoren
<bekks> acidspoon: -l heisst minus klein ell und nicht minus groß ell.
<acidspoon> ja, hab nur L geschrieben, dass man es erkennt
<acidspoon> sollte einfach nur ell heißen
<k1l> aber trozdem steht von unserer seite hier eigentlich folgender ablauf an: lucid cd/stick machen, live booten und eine neue partition anlegen, e2fsck -c machen und dann auf die partition lucid installieren
<acidspoon> bekks: dann kommt option requires an argument -- l
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Einfach irgendwas abtippen auf gut Glück ist totaler Blödsinn.
<bekks> vor allem weil du kein mkfs ausführen wolltest und es jetzt doch machst.
<acidspoon> also dann die platte dahinter
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Lass es einfach.
<acidspoon> ihr verwirrt mich
<acidspoon> mach das, nein das, nein doch nicht
<bekks> Dann führ nicht alles aus, worüber man redet.
<bekks> Du willst dein Dateisystem entweder reparieren oder du willst (endlich) ein Lucid wie oben beschrieben aufsetzen.
<acidspoon> beides
<k1l> acidspoon: dann mache es so wie ich es beschrieben habe. vorher daten sichern
<megon_> ǹabend zusammen
<k1l> acidspoon: neu installieren musst du
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Dan mach was k1l um 20:51 schrieb.
<megon_> Ich habe eine Frage zu der Softwareverwaltung unter ubuntu 10.4 
<igwigg_mobile> nabend
<jokrebel> megon_: Einfach losfragen.
<megon_> ok. Unter der Sw-Verwaltung wird eine version - sagen wir 2.2.9 angeboten. Diese wird auch über die autom. Aktualisierung NICHT aktualisiert. Die Software gibt es auf der Herstellerseite allerdings in der Version - sagen wir 2.4.9. Wie ist hier die sinnvolle Vorgehensweise?
<k1l> megon_: benötigst du denn die neuste version? oder ist das nur versions-geilheit?
<k1l> megon_: sicherheits bugs werden von den ubuntu paketen per patch gefixt. aber keine neuen features. das gewährleistet die stabilität
<megon_> Nei. Konkret: es handelt sich hierbei um gnucash. DIese funktioniert nicht mehr (online-banking) und ich erhoffe mir nach aktualisierten kernles etc. eine "Besserung"
<jokrebel> megon_: Unter 10.04LTS wirst Du nie die _allerneueste_ Software haben.
<bekks> megon_: gnucash hat nichts mit dem Kernel zu tun.
<megon_> wohl möglich. HIer geht es sonderlich um dieses onlinebanking-modul
<megon_> 10.04 - kann doch kein altes "eisen" sein
<bekks> megon_: Es stammt aus April 2010.
<megon_> ja und? mein xp Anfang 2000
<bekks> Dann brauchst Du auch keine neue gnucash Version.
<jokrebel> megon_: Um das Pferd nicht von hinten aufzäumen zu müssen, versuch doch erst mal den Fehler beser als "DIese funktioniert nicht mehr" zu beschreiben.
<megon_> Ich dachte nur, das auch diese version aktualisiert würde
<k1l> megon_: du könntest gucken ob es ein ppa gibt oder unter umständen das direkt vom hersteller isntallieren. aber damit übernimmt ubuntu auch keinen support mehr dafür sondern dann bitte an das ppa oder den hersteller wendne
<k1l> megon_: sicherheits updates ja, feature updates nein
<k1l> megon_: hab ich eben gesagt
<megon_> verstanden
<megon_> jokrebel: Kontoauszuege abholen.... keine Reaktion. Die Konten sind aber noch aktiviert
<dr_evil> Ich hab da mal ein Problem. Desktop Rechner mit Ubunut ist eigentlich idle, hat aber load average: 1.42, 1.47, 1.37, die festplatte rattert, Cpu(s):  1.4%us,  1.3%sy,  0.0%ni, 97.3%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<dr_evil> % [xfsbufd/sda1]
<igwigg_mobile> kann mir wer behilflich sein? ich muss einen benutzerordner von einer ubuntuinstallation per liveCD sichern, jedoch habe ich keine zugriffsrechte. wo kann ich die vergeben (pw der defekten installation ist vorhanden)
<jokrebel> megon_: Fehlermeldungen? ggf. mal aus dem Terminal starten (kenn das Programm leider nicht) - Seit wann geht es nicht mehr? Fehler/Umstellung bei der Bank ausgeschlossen?………
<bekks> dr_evil: Dein XFS schreibt seinen Cache weg.
<dr_evil> laut iotop macht xfsbufd/sda1 ca 3 MB/sec write
<dr_evil> aber die ganze zeit schon
<bekks> Ja. Du hast ja auch mehr als 640kB RAM.
<acidspoon> scheint jetzt bei der installation der alternative cd zu hängen: 6 % Lade coreutils ...
<megon_> Keine Fehlermeldung. In der normales Log kine Eintraege. Prog. wurde vor 2 Monaten eingerichtet und sollte ab 1.1.2012 eingesetzt werden
<bekks> acidspoon: Hast Du denn deine Daten schon gesichert?
<dr_evil> bekks:  ich hab mal sync gemacht, das dauert ca 2 sekunden aber danch gehts genauso weiter
<acidspoon> bekks: waren noch keine drauf
<bekks> dr_evil: Ja, ist doch auch nicht tragisch, oder?
<megon_> Ich werde es aus der Sitzung heraus einmal starten
<dr_evil> doch. alles ziemlich träge. 
<bekks> acidspoon: Seit April 2007 hast Du keine Daten produziert?
<jokrebel> megon_: Ging also noch nie?
<acidspoon> bekks: habs doch eben erst neu installiert
<bekks> acidspoon: Das 7.04?
<acidspoon> bekks: ja
<bekks> Aua.
<megon_> Do. Zu ANfang bei der Einrichtung. Alles lief und ich war sehr zufrieden. Hatte dies für den Jahreswechsel vorbereitet.
<acidspoon> bekks: die anderen gehen ja alle nicht, wie man sieht
<bekks> "gehen ja alle nicht". Du hast bisher genau nichts von anderen Installationsversuchen gesagt.
<bekks> Egal. Ich halte mich jetzt raus.
<k1l> igwigg_mobile: wie versuchst du das und welche meldung kommt genau?
<k1l> igwigg_mobile: eigntlich nur den nautilus öffnen, die festplatte mounten (per doppelklick) und dann die daten (z.b. auf den stick oder eine andere festplatte (auch extern)) sichern
<acidspoon> bekks: doch anfangs schon. würde ja nicht ne so alte version installieren, wenn die neuen alle funzen würden.
<igwigg_mobile> +k1l genau dort klappts nicht
<igwigg_mobile> k1l und permission denied
<k1l> igwigg_mobile: verschlüsselt oder so?
<igwigg_mobile> k1l mounten geht ohne probleme, aber es handelt sich um den benutzerordner, also wahrsch. verschlüsselt
<dr_evil> bekks: das ist ziemlich nervig. hast du irgend eine idee wie ich feststellen kann was die load erzeugt? (firefox ists nicht)
<dr_evil> http://pastebin.com/wAViJcCW
<jokrebel> megon_: Wie (u.A.) grade schon geschrieben: Starte das Programm doch mal aus einem Terminal heraus. Da erscheinen oft aufschlußreiche(re) Meldungen.
<k1l> warscheinlich verschlüsselt? dann wirst du das erst entschlüsseln müssen. aber da bin ich raus.
<megon_> Dauert eine sekunde......
<acidspoon> will eh nur zwei sache: neue versionen der programme, die ich installiere und ne neue druckertreiber-datenbank. wie kann ich das denn am einfachsten erreichen?
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Wie wär es denn mit ert mal die Installation fertig zu machen?
<acidspoon> jokrebel: die geht ja nicht. friert wieder ein
<k1l> acidspoon: ist denn das install medium gecheckt?
<k1l> hat der rechner andere probleme?
<acidspoon> k1l: nein, nur die festplatte.
<bekks> dr_evil: iotop. [] sind kernel-"prozesse".
<jokrebel> acidspoon: _Lange_ kannst Du da aber nicht gewartet haben. 
<igwigg_mobile> k1l ok danke trotzdem
<acidspoon> k1l: fedora und knoppix kann ich z.b. installieren
<acidspoon> jokrebel: 5-10 minuten bei 6 %
<k1l> acidspoon: aber mit: "klappt nicht" kann man dir nicht helfen
<acidspoon> k1l: er friert bei der installation immer komplett ein. bei einer grafischen kann man dann den mauszeiger nicht mehr bewegen und bei der alternativen macht er einfach nicht mehr ab einer gewissen prozentzahl weiter.
<dr_evil> bekks: in dem pastebin war unten die ausgabe von iotop. der zeigt zwar schön das es gesamt so 3 MB/sec sind, aber nicht wer das einzeln ist. sind alle 0.0. na jetzt hats erstmal wieder aufgehört. aber das war heute nachmittag schonmal, ich wüsste gerne was hier passiert
<bekks> dr_evil: iotop zeigt das _alles_ einzeln an. Genau wie top oder ps.
<bekks> dr_evil: Was da passiert habe ich Dir gesagt. :)
<dr_evil> bekks: ja für firefox stimmt das wohl
<bekks> Das stimmt auch für [xfsbuf].
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Glaub ich nicht. Waren ja grad mal 10 Minuten vergangen bis Du schon wieder kamst und von den 6% erzählt hast. Und ne _neue_ CD hast in der Zeit sicherlich auch nicht gebrannt oder wenigstens die alte auf Fehler prüfen lassen. 
<dr_evil> bekks: hast dumal auf http://pastebin.com/wAViJcCW draufgeguckt? zeile 24
<dr_evil> bis 26
<acidspoon> jokrebel: ich kann doch mit ner neueren nicht booten. da hängt er sich auf
<megon> Jokrebel: 7:2012/01/04 21-12-47:gwen(6848):fslock.c:  225: FS-Lock released from /home/cveller/.aqbanking/settings/backends/aqhbci.conf
<jokrebel> Ach und in den 10 Minuten dann auch noch 2 verschieden Istall-Medien versucht … o:O
<k1l> acidspoon: neuen CD. teste mal die cd (md5sum)
<acidspoon> k1l: hab ich. mach ich immer.
<k1l> acidspoon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-cd_Problembehebung
<acidspoon> cd ist ok
<bekks> acidspoon: Kannst Du in den 10 Minuten gar nicht gemacht haben.
<acidspoon> hab ja schon ca. 10 vorher erstellt
<acidspoon> und ich bin multitaskingfähig :-)
<acidspoon> hab auch mehrere pcs hier
<k1l> acidspoon: aber mit so wenig input kann man da nicht helfen. wir haben punkte genannt die man prüfen kann. wenn du sagst die stimmen alle schau ob die hardware probleme macht. mehr kann man dann hier nicht machen.
<IchGucksLive> Guten Abend. ich hab einen error -> gtkglextmm 1.2 is required ,10.04 hier laufen  synaptic sagt aber das das installiert ist 
<acidspoon> k1l: hab ja alles gemacht, was ihr gesagt habt. sofern es ging. hardware-info: die platte hat defekte sektoren. mehr weiß ich auch nicht. der rest scheint aber ok zu sein, weil ja, mit verschiedenen distris alles problemlos klappt
<k1l> IchGucksLive: kannst du mal den ganzen output nopasten?
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Vielleicht einfach nur mit zu wenig Geduld bei manchem Einzelschritt?
<IchGucksLive> k1l: oder ist das -> libgtkglextmm-x11-1.2-0 nicht gleich gtkglextmm 1.2
<k1l> IchGucksLive: ja, das sind verschiedene sachen
<IchGucksLive> ok dann such ich weiter 
<acidspoon> jokrebel: glaub ich nicht, aber ich werds jetzt mal ne stunde auf 6 % laufen lassen und wenn das nicht geht, geht die distri halt nicht mit der platte
<doubleint> hallo zusammen. ich muss bis morgen mein notebook in die reparatur geben und sollte mine files backupen. was ist alles wichtig? kann ich mein ganzes home-directory wegkopieren, oder ist da zuviel unnützes drauf...?
<k1l> ,backup? doubleint 
<shetlandpony> doubleint, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Vorher nochmal CD überprüfen. Gibt es nen Punkt im Live-Boot-Menü
<bekks> doubleint: Wenn Du nur in deinem /home Daten hast, die Du nach der Reparatur wieder haben willst...
<k1l> doubleint: da in dem link wird erklärt was wo liegt und wofür das ist. da kannst du selber entscheiden, ob es wert ist.
<doubleint> shetlandpony: danke für den link, hätte ich selber draufkommen können....
<shetlandpony> no problem doubleint. .oO(living as a bot is boring, in a 19" rack) :S
<doubleint> k1l: naja, ich möchte natürlich meine daten behalten, aber auch dass ich  z.b. thunderbird und firefox nicht neu aufsetzen muss, lesezeichen, konten etc..
<k1l> doubleint: ist ja dort erklärt was sich da anbietet. im home speichern die meisten die einstellungen z.b.
<doubleint> k1l: stimmt. danke für eure hilfe..
<megon> jokrebel: hattest du zu meiner Meldung eine Idee?
<jokrebel> megon: oh sorry - überlesen
<megon> Jokrebel: macht nix
<acidspoon> jokrebel: Integritätstest erfolgreich --> CD ok
<IchGucksLive> k1l:  frage  wenn ich "./configure und make ohne sudo gemacht habe dann chackinstall auch ?
<IchGucksLive> k1l:  mein ziel ist Visualpython 5.6 auf 10.04 zu installieren 
<IchGucksLive> k1l: 5.12 ist in den repros das kann abver kein text
<IchGucksLive> 5.72 das neue läuft nicht unter ubuntu laut webseite
<jokrebel> megon: Und das erscheint dann, wenn der Fehler auftritt?
<megon> jokrebel: Vermutlich. Hinter einem "lock" vermutet man immer eine "Sperre" - ich auf jeden Fall. Einen direkten Fehler sehe ich in den 50! Zeilen nicht
<jokrebel> megon: 50 Zeilen? Dann nopaste doch bitte mal alles.
<jokrebel> ,paste? megon
<shetlandpony> megon: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<jokrebel> megon: Und ein lock ist manchmal auch was normales/gewolltes.
<megon> jokrebel: Das muss ich überprüfen, da der Auszug viele pers. Infos enthält ;-)
<acidspoon> jokrebel: hängt wieder bei 6 % wie eben, allerdings jetzt nicht bei coreutils, sondern bei e2fsprogs
<acidspoon> jokrebel: lass das jetzt bis 22:00 uhr so und wenn er dann nicht weiter geht, liegts an der platte in kombi mit der distri
<jokrebel> acidspoon: So ne Installation kann (je nach Hardware) schon mal den Eindruck eines "hängens" erwecken.
<megon> jokrebel: Ich lege mal eine Neue Firma an und werde den Aq-Ass neu initialisieren.........
<acidspoon> jokrebel: ja, nur das ist halt meine erfahrung. ich warte ja jetzt deshalb auch bis 22 uhr. und wenns dann nicht geht, passiert auch nix mehr
<acidspoon> jokrebel: wie kann ich denn, sollte das nicht klappen, zumindest die programme unter ubuntu 7.04 am einfachsten aktualisieren?
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Wenn Der da grad versucht die Platte umzupartitioniern und vielleicht was verschiebt, verkleiner oder wie auch immer kann dass schon auch mal länger dauern. (ich weiß ja nicht ob Du vorher von Live aus händisch bereits Partitioniert und Formatiert hast, was ich aber anhand der kurzen Zeit bezweifle) 
<acidspoon> jokrebel: partitionierung ist ja schon durchgeführt.
<acidspoon> jokrebel: ist gerade bei der installation des grundsystems
<jokrebel> megon: Wie Du meinst. Du kannst das ganze aber auch in ne txt-Datei packen, alles was Dir zu personenbezogen ist (sinnvoll) abändern und dann pasten.
<megon> jokrebel: Warte, warte. Ich denke, es funktioniert! Ich habe die Bank gelöscht und die gleich neu eingegeben...... :-)
<jokrebel> megon: Dann war vielleicht nur an deren Config was quergelegen.
<k1l> acidspoon: du solltest doch nicht partitioneren :/
<acidspoon> k1l: hat er doch bei der installation automatisch gemacht
<k1l> acidspoon: du solltest die partition vorher anlegen, dann mit e2fsck -c checken und dann die so als partition einbauen
<k1l> acidspoon: m(
<k1l> acidspoon: so läuft der doch jedes mal wieder in das bad sectors loch
<acidspoon> k1l: hat mir ja jetzt noch keiner vollständig gesagt :-(
<bekks> Doch, mehrfach.
<k1l> acidspoon: entweder du tritst hier als linux guru auf und machst es selbst oder du hörst mal auf den rat hier.
<megon> jokrebel: so sieht es aus. Geht.... nochmals zu ursprünglichen Frage - unabhängig dieses Problems..... Wie verfährt man? Wenn prog. im System bei Ubuntu nicht aktuell - originale Software neu installieren (verlust der Unterstützung) oder zuerst die Software über den Manager deinstallieren und danach die des Herstellers per rpm etc..........
<acidspoon> k1l: sorry. ich hab halt keine ahnung. aber wie muss ich denn die partitionen genau anlegen?
<k1l> ,partitionierung? acidspoon 
<shetlandpony> acidspoon, Partitionierung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<acidspoon> k1l: und ich kann definitiv nur mit einer 7.04. ubuntu, oder einer fedora oder knoppix boot cd booten
<acidspoon> k1l: wie ich partitioniere, weiß ich. aber nicht, wie ich partitioniere, um die defekten sektoren zum umgehen
<k1l> acidspoon: booten? oder installieren?
<k1l> du wirfst hier immer wild mit worten um dich weisst aber weder was das ist, noch was der unterschied ist und bist beleidigt wenn man nachfragt.
<jokrebel> megon: Erstmal versuchen den Fehler einzugrenzen. Terminalmeldungen googlen etc. Wenn das nicht klappt, vielleicht noch mit nem neuen Benutzer und/oder wenigstens ner neuer Config versuchen. Erst dann überhaupt an andere Versionen denken.
<acidspoon> k1l: ich bin doch nicht beleidigt. ;-) ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich diese fehlerhaften sektoren umgehe, den normalfall kann ich
<k1l> acidspoon:  >> <k1l> aber trozdem steht von unserer seite hier eigentlich folgender ablauf an: lucid cd/stick machen, live booten und eine neue partition anlegen, e2fsck -c machen und dann auf die partition lucid installieren
<k1l> as ist von 20:51 übrigends
<acidspoon> k1l: ja, aber nicht, wie und welche partitionen ich anlegen soll.
<k1l> acidspoon: dann schau in den link
<k1l> (von 22:00)
<bekks> 104 220128 < acidspoon> k1l: wie ich partitioniere, weiß ich.
<acidspoon> k1l: die normalen? also ext3/4 und swap???
<k1l> acidspoon: lesen!
<megon> jokrebel: ok. soweit war ja der Hinweis mit dem Start per TS sehr hilfreich. So schnell installiere ich nicht (Sieht man an meine veraltete Version 10.4) ;-) Aber dennoch bitte eine Antwort auf meine Frage, da dies mich schon immer interessierte. Ich bin nur ein reiner Anwender........
<acidspoon> k1l: es geht doch nur darum, ob ich was beachten muss, wenn ich die fehlerhaften sektoren umgehen will
<acidspoon> k1l: das steht nämlich in der anleitung nicht drin
<k1l> klassisch macht man /, /home und swap. kannst auch nur / und swap machen, was ich empfehlen würde. swap würde ich auf einer kaputten platte auch verzichten, aber du hast nur wenig ram, da brauchst du das sicher
<sysdef> acidspoon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_problembehebung#Datentraeger-ueberpruefen
<jokrebel> megon: Veraltet ist die noch nicht. Ist halt die Langzeit-Version die nicht den letzten Schrei hat. Wenns denn doch was neueres sein muss, empfehle ich an erster Stelle eine PPA-Quelle ansonsten unbedingt ausschauhalten nach einem .deb-Paket und über die Paketverwaltung installieren. Es gibt zwar noch weiter Möglichkeiten, die sind aber für Neulinge eher ungeeigent.
<acidspoon> k1l: aber wenn ich bei der partitionierung nix beachten muss, hab ich doch mit der live cd jetzt auch nix falsch gemacht, denn die erstellt doch auch eine ext4 partition und eine swap
<bekks> Eine Partition hat kein Dateisystem von sich aus.
<acidspoon> bekks: ich gebs auf
<k1l> acidspoon: du sollst die partitionen vorher anlegen, _dann_ nach löchern checken und dann darauf installieren
<acidspoon> k1l: ok
<megon> jokrebel: Dann bednake ich mich für die umfangreiche und geduldige Unterstützung und werde nun "kippen". Alles läuft und die Arbeit geht weiter :-)
<k1l> wenn du beim install wieder formatierst oder neue partitionen anlegen lässt war wieder alles umsonst
<jokrebel> megon: Gerne
<megon> Schönen Abend noch zusammen - by
<acidspoon> k1l: dann muss ich mir jetzt erst mal eine aktuelle live cd suchen, von der aus ich booten kann
<sysdef> k1l: /umsonst/vergebens/
<sysdef> k1l: s/umsonst/vergebens/
<shetlandpony> sysdef thinks that k1l meant: wenn du beim install wieder formatierst oder neue partitionen anlegen lässt war wieder alles vergebens
<jokrebel> megon: CU
<acidspoon> hat alles nicht geklappt
<acidspoon> stürzt immer ab
<acidspoon> mit der knoppix cd
<bekks> Knoopix ist uns egal.
<bekks> Und "stürzt alles ab" sagt und auch nichts.
<micha_> hallo, mein ubuntu 10.04 lässt sich nicht mehr herunter fahren. ein "sudo shutdown -h now" im Terminal hilft zwar weiter, auf Dauer wäre es aber schön, wenn der ein/aus-schalter wieder funktionieren würde ...
<micha_> also, es ist so, dass wenn ich den Ausschalter drucke die Frage kommt "sind sie sicher, dass..." wenn ich dann auf ausschalten drücke, passiert aber leider nichts
<dadrc> micha_, mit Ausschalter meinst du aber schon das Ding am PC, oder?
<dadrc> Was ist denn mit dem normalen Menü zum Runterfahren, geht das?
<micha_> z.B. aber auch wenn ich den Kreis mit dem Strich nach oben drücke gehts nicht
<micha_> nein, ich kann nur noch über "sudo shutdown -h now runter fahren
<Fuchs> das klingt von hier aus nach consolekit / policykit 
<dadrc> micha_, benutzt du OpenOffice? Insbesondere den Quickstarter?
<Fuchs> welcher displaymanager (login screen) laeuft da so? 
<micha_> ja
<micha_> stimmt und seitdem ich den installiert habe geht es nicht mehr!
<dadrc> In Openoffice den Quickstarter deaktiveren, dann mal probieren
<dadrc> Wenn es das nicht ist, was Fuchs sagt.
<micha_> ok, ich probiere es aus, falls ich bleich weg bin, hats geklappt
<dadrc> Musst ihn dann natürlich auch noch für die aktuelle Session beenden
<dadrc> Und weg ist er.
<dadrc> Das der Bug immer noch nicht gefixt ist...
<dadrc> *Dass
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-05
<Orcor> habe Ubuntu 11.10 Oneric und seid gestern stimmt was nicht mit meinem Firefox ich kann bei FB nix machen oder chaten auch nicht bei andere Seite spin.de da öffnen sich die Fenster und passiert nix  
<Orcor> wie kann ich denn fehler beheben
<bekks> Zeig uns mal lsb_release -a in einem nopaste.
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/21904
<bekks> was passiert denn bei www.google.de? oder bei www.oracle.com?
<Orcor> das weiß ich nicht
<Orcor> was soll denn da passieren 
<Orcor> also google geht bei mir ohne Probleme
<bekks> Ok. 
<Orcor> nur Fb und andere Seiten wo ich chatten will gehen nicht mehr die Fenster öffnen sich und ich kann nicht da schrieben oder empfangen wenn jemand mir schriebt
<bekks> [SOLVED] - Du hast ein Cookie Problem weil Du mit ohne Adblocker und Noscript durch die Gegend surfst.
<Orcor> ich habe adblocker plus in firefox
<bekks> Offensichtlich kannst Du aber nicht damit umgehen.
<Orcor> hä
<bekks> ICH habe _keinerlei_ Probleme auf wasauchimmer mit Werbung oder Scripts die irgendwelche Fenster öffnen will
<Orcor> ich nutze adblocker paar jahre und habe nie probleme gehabt und seid gestern  spinnt firefox komisch
<Orcor> und irgend welche Werbungen oder sonsnt was kommt bei mir garnicht 
<Orcor> seid ich adblocker habe woher willst du wissen das es genau am adblocker  ist?
<beaver74> Orcor, du hast im Noscript mal versucht temporär alle Seiten freizugeben?
<bekks> Ich sage auch nicht dass es an adblocker liegt, sondern an deinem ganzen konstrukt.
<Orcor> no script nuutze ich gar nicht
<Orcor> nur ad blocker plus 
<beaver74> Orcor, kannst du einen anderen Browser versuchen?
<Orcor> ja habe ich dort läuft alles normal 
<k1l> Orcor: benenn mal den .mozilla/firefox ordner um. und neustarte dann den firefox
<beaver74> Was hast du mit deinem FX gemacht? ;)
<Orcor> wo finde ich dem? und als was soll ich es umbenennen
<k1l> wenn es dann normal geht liegt das an einer einstellung im firefox, oder eher an einem plugin
<k1l> in deinem home ordner
<Orcor> hmm aber wenn ich wüste welches
<Orcor> plugin
<Orcor> ok habe denn ordner umbenannt startet ein anderes firefox und alle lesezeichen sind weg aber das mit dem chatt geht
<bekks> Also liegt es nicht an Ubuntu.
<Orcor> ich sagte doch das irgend was mit firefox net stimmt
<Orcor> toll nun sind meine Lesezeichen alle weg oder was
<k1l> Orcor: dann kannst du den wieder zurückbenennen. und dann mal deine plugins durchgucken.
<Orcor> ok aber ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus mit Plugings lasse die Finger imerm davon weil nicht will das was falsch mache also habe ich da nie was eingestellt als ich es instaliert habe was ich brauche
<k1l> Orcor: mach hlt mal das addon aus und neustarten und gucke ob es funktioniert.
<Orcor> wie meinst du das genau?
<k1l> mach halt mal adblock aus (deaktivieren) und gucke obs dann geht
<Orcor> haba ich auch schon gemahct und es geht nicht 
<Orcor> hey ich habe ordner umbenannt da kommt das das nicht geht weil da schon was ist mit .Mozilla
<k1l> ja dann lösch den, den firefox wieder erstellt hat
<vectory> jetzt wär ich vorsichtig :)
<vectory> nich das dann das profil wech is
<Orcor> komisch kann keine lesezeichen wiederstellen
<Orcor> danke für die idee vorhin denn ordner zuu umbenennen
<k1l> Orcor: du hast eben ordner A zu ordner B umbenannt. jetzt hat firefox selber ordner A wieder angelegt. jetzt löscht du ordner A wieder und benennt B wieder zu A um
<Orcor> ich sehe da nur einen ordner der heißt .Mozilla
<k1l> Orcor: lies nochmal was ich grade geschrieben habe. ich weiss ja nicht, wie du das eben umbenannt hast
<Orcor> mom ich schaue mich erst mals an danke schon mal voraus
<Orcor> ich hab schon gefunden  habe was übersehn sorry
<Orcor> ok habe wieder das alte da aber die chatts usw gehen nach wie vor nicht
<k1l> Orcor: ja, da haben wir ja auch nichts geändert
<k1l> das ist jetzt deine aufgabe zu testen ob da ein plugin was blockt oder ob eine einstellung falsch ist, wie z.b. javascript nicht aktiviert
<Orcor> wie kann eine Einstellung falsch sein wenn ich da nix eingestellt habe das geht einfach so seid gestern von alleine nicht mehr komisch
<k1l> Orcor: an ubuntu liegt das nicht, weil es eben ja ging. es liegt an deinen einstellungen und plugins
<Orcor> aber ic hahbe da nie was eingestellt oder geändert
<Orcor> und ic weiß nicht wo ich nachschauen soll 
<k1l> och Orcor bitte. im menü einfach mal die einstellung zu addons suchen und dann dort mal alles deaktivieren
<Orcor> welches Menü?
<k1l> denk mal drüber nach.
<murks> hi ich versuche gerade meinen server ans wlan zu bringen, nach dem anschalten war er kurz da, dann nicht mehr erreichbar, jetzt auf einmal wieder, per ssh zugriff aber mit einer sehr starken verzögerung, in welchem log könnte ich da hilfreiches erfahren?
<vectory_> Orcor: du kannst schauen welches plug in zuletzt aktualisiert wurde in extras->add ons
<vectory_> du würdest wahrscheinlich wissen, wenn du letzt was geändert hättest, also liegts vllt an ner neuen version eines plugins
<Orcor> hmm... da stehen haufen plugins nur welcher wurde nun aktualisiert?
<vectory_> geh auf _mehr_
<Orcor> ich ahbe nix geändert
<Orcor> das einzige was ich mache ist sudo apt-get update und upgrade am Firefox sleber stelle ich da nix ein
<vectory_> musst jedes einzeln gucken, allerdings wird adobe reader zb kaum in frage kommen
<vectory_> obwohl, dem würd ichs fast zutrauen
<Orcor> ich habe nicht mal Adobe Reader
<k1l> murks: dmesg z.b. oder syslog
<vectory_> murks: im zweifals fall im interface vom router
<Orcor> ich nutze Evince-Dokumentenbetrachter
<murks> also dmesg |grep wlan 1 da erscheint mir nichts ungewöhnlich: http://pastebin.ca/2099482
<beaver74> Orcor, javascript ist im firefox aktiviert?
<k1l> murks: pack es mal ganz ins paste
<Orcor> muß mal schauen
<murks> k1l das gesamte dmesg?
<k1l> ja. und keine kätzchen mehr töten :)
<murks> kätzchen töten?
<murks> aso :-D
<murks> http://pastebin.ca/2099483
<k1l> grep suchwort file :)
<Orcor> schau dir mal das an http://imgur.com/Gu8vV
<murks> mhm in putty zeigt er mir leider nicht die ganze dmesg an, wie kriege ich die in ne datei?
<k1l> murks: pastebinit installieren und dann pastebinit datei
<vectory_> dmesg ist eine datei ^^
<murks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/793354/
<beaver74> Orcor, hast du JavaScript kontrolliert..? das findet sich nicht in den Plug-Ins. Unter 'Einstellungen -> drittes Icon (oben)' weiß gerade nicht wie es in deutsch heißt.
<beaver74> Orcor, 'Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen -> Inhalt'
<acidspoon> hey
<Orcor> http://imgur.com/MWt3B
<acidspoon> kann ich ein dist-upgrade von feisty auf eine neue version machen?
<acidspoon> wenn ja, wie geht das dann?
<vectory_> feisty gibts keine quellen mehr denk ich, dann gehts nicht
<beaver74> Orcor, ok, ist aktiviert.. dann musst du weiter suchen, kann dir dabei nicht helfen.
<acidspoon> vectory_: ich hab die older archiv quellen reingehauen
<Orcor> hmm
<acidspoon> vectory_: gibts dann irgendeine möglichkeit?
<k1l> acidspoon: das geht nicht, da du erst die historischen quellen nehmen musst und dann musst du jeden schritt machen von version zu version. also mindestens 2 zu hardy und dann von lts zu lts zu lucid
<vectory_> acidspoon: hm, wasn das?
<acidspoon> k1l: die historischen quellen hab ich drin
<acidspoon> k1l: was muss ich jetzt machen?
<k1l> ,upgrade? acidspoon 
<shetlandpony> acidspoon, Upgrade ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade - Weitere Infos im query ...
<beaver74> Orcor, schalte dann mal, wie schon gesagt, alle Plugins ab.. bis auf Java
<acidspoon> will eigentlich nur ein repository für libreoffice, das unter feisty funktioniert
<Orcor> ok
<k1l> murks: in dem teil im paste (ist scheinbar auch nicht vollständig ist schon mind. ein reconnect)
<k1l> Orcor: geh mal auf den erweiterungens tab unter addons: und da machst du mal alles aus und neustarten
<murks> k1l mhm, also so wie ich es erlebt habe
<acidspoon> k1l: in dem artikel steht nicht drin, wie das geht
<Orcor> ok mom
<acidspoon> k1l: will eigentlich nur repositories für libreoffice (neuste version), firefox, thunderbird, pinta und teamviewer
<k1l> murks: schau mal nach deinem wlan stick/karte im wiki. vlt muss man da was machen, damit der richtig läuft
<acidspoon> k1l: mehr brauch ich nicht, dann brauch ich auch kein upgrade zu machen, wenn ich jeweils die neusten versionen unter feisty zum laufen bekomme
<k1l> acidspoon: wirst du nicht schaffen
<Orcor> geht immer noch nichts
<acidspoon> k1l: warum nicht?
<k1l> acidspoon: abhängigkeiten
<Orcor> habe alles nun deaktiviert nun geht 
<Orcor> hmm aber an was liegt es nun genau?
<beaver74> Orcor, einzeln wieder einschalten und schauen welches der "Übeltäter" ist
<Orcor> genau das habe ich gerade vor hehe
<Orcor> aber echt komisch warum das einfach so kam  ist mir ein Rätzel
<acidspoon> k1l: und mit welchem befehl komm ich von feisty auf den nachfolger usw. steht in deinem link nix drin
<Orcor> aber für die zukunft weiß ich schon mal wo ich suchen muß und was zu tun ist
<beaver74> Orcor, evtl. docj ein Update welches auf die Plugins ausgeführt wurde
<Orcor> wenn ich sudo apt-get update oder upgrade mache meinst du das da was geändert wird und ich so es nicht mit bekomme?
<k1l> acidspoon: die sollst du auch erstmal lesen
<Orcor> was ist das docj
<beaver74> Orcor, kaum anders vorstellbar, da du ja direkt vorher keines installiert hattest
<k1l> beispielhaft wird das hier erklärt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_auf_Natty#Per-Update-Manager
<beaver74> Orcor, doch.. das j war im Weg
<Orcor> ok
<Orcor> also werde mal alles testen werde gleich berichten was passiert mom
<k1l> Orcor: jetzt mach sie nach einander wieder an und guck, wann es nicht mehr geht
<murks> mhm also nach http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k wird er wohl direkt vom kernel unterstützt: AR9380 (>= 2.6.36) 3x3 DB 11n PCIe
<Orcor> jo
<acidspoon> k1l: da steht aber nix
<acidspoon> k1l: guck doch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade
<k1l> murks: welchen stick mit welchem chip nutzt du genau?
<Orcor> das das an Plugins liegt hätte ic hseler mal drauf kommen aber wie ich schon sagte ich fummel da nie rum  
<k1l> acidspoon: 1. hast du den artikel eh nicht gelesen, sondern nur nach dem befehl gesucht. (das was du anscheinend eh immer amchst. copy&paste ohne hirn)
<murks> ich benutze eine WPEA-127N pcie karte mit atheros ar9380
<k1l> 2. hab ich grade noch einen 2. link gepostet, wo das upgraden beispielhaft erklärt wird
<k1l> acidspoon: aber das ganze theater könnten wir uns sparen wenn du einmal 10min dein hirn angestrengt und auf mich gehört hättest.
<acidspoon> k1l: danke
<acidspoon> k1l: und wo ist der zweite link?
<k1l> 2:41
<Orcor> also ich habe mich in ne Seite angemeldet wo nicht ging wenigstens öffnet sich wieder meine Freundesliste aber das mit denn fenstern und chatten geht imemr noch nix immer noch das gleiche Problem
<beaver74> Orcor, das hattest du aber auch versucht nachdem du dem Ordner im /home umbenannt hattest?
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/21906
<acidspoon> k1l: sorry, überlesen
<beaver74> *den
<acidspoon> k1l: geht aber alles nicht. bricht immer ab
<k1l> acidspoon: meine glaskugel sagt du musst 3mal im kreis hüpfen
<acidspoon> k1l: nicht witzig. du hast leicht reden. ich mach hier seit stunden alles mögliche und nix klappt
<k1l> ,nopasten? acidspoon 
<shetlandpony> acidspoon: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<acidspoon> k1l: was hat das mit mir zu tun? statt die leute zu verarschen, könntest du ihnen lieber helfen
<k1l> acidspoon: komisch, dass andere user nach studen checken, dass sie informationen liefern müssen, damit man ihen helfen kann. aber du scheinst das nicht nötig zu haben
<Orcor> ok ich habe alles was ich nur finden konnte deaktiviert und siehe da es öffnet sich endlcih das chatfenster  nun werde schritt für schritt suchen welches pluging etwas veruhrsacht 
<beaver74> Orcor, ich dachte soweit wären wir schon gewesen?
<Orcor> weil habe noch wo anders auch was gefunden wo ich deaktiviren kann
<k1l> acidspoon: du lässt dir alles aus der nase ziehen, knippst dein hirn aus, weigerst dich zu lesen und bist auch noch frech
<beaver74> Orcor, wo denn, was denn?
<acidspoon> k1l: wieso frech? du sagst doch, ich wär hirnlos
<Orcor> bei  firefox hilfe addon habe alles deaktiviert und da ging es imemr noch nicht 
<beaver74> Orcor, und jetzt hast du was getan, deaktiviert, das es funktioniert?
<Orcor> alle möglichen plugings wo ich finden konnte deaktiviert
<Orcor> nun muß rausfinden welcher macht denn fehler 
<Orcor> sage euch dann bescheid mom bin mal beschäftigt kurz
<beaver74> hm, dass die an unterschiedlichen Stellen gelistet werden.. keine Ahnung, ich fummel da auch wenig herum
<beaver74> acidspoon, es wurde gesagt du solltest dein Hirn anstrengen, was eines voraussetzt und dir damit auch nicht unterstellt wurde du hättest keines
<acidspoon> weiß nicht, warum hier alle so aggressiv sind und einem nicht helfen, wenn man sich nicht auskennt. mit kryptologie kenn ich mich nicht aus. und links helfen auch oft nicht. die findet man ja auch über google
<Orcor> ich weiß nicht warum aber ich glaube ich weiß es nun wo ran es liegen könnte als ich wieder das plugin stream_player_adon 0.1 wieder eingeschaltet habe ging nix wie vorhin 
<k1l> warum spricht er auf einmal von kryptologie? wenn er die erfolgversprechenden lösungswege nicht will, kaputte hardware nutzt und lernresistent ist, dann platzt mir nach 8std. schonmal der kragen
<Orcor> also liegt es an dem oder was
<k1l> dann lass das mal aus und mach den rest an
<Orcor> so weid so gut alle Plugings die ich hatte unter erweiterung und unter plugins habe alles eingeschaltet  zu vor habe ich stream player addon 0.1 deinstalliert nun geht wieder alles wie imemr
<Orcor> ich Danke allen für eure Unterstützung und Ideen wo ran es sein könnte bin echt begeistert wie einem geholfen wird hier bin sehr zufrieden das mein Problem verschwunden ist 
<Orcor> aber was der stream pluging mit chatt zu tun hat versteh ich gar nicht aber egal
<beaver74> Orcor, hattest du das PlugIn je genutzt, also einen wirklich Sinn dahinter gesehen das zu installieren?
<Orcor> leider weiß ich es nicht mehr
<beaver74> Orcor, mit Version wie 0.1 sollte man imho auch vorsichtig sein
<beaver74> Orcor, und auch wirklich nur das installiert haben was benötigt wird
<Orcor> aber ich denke da ich viel Radio höre und Amateurfunk Streams und  irgend wo ich nix zum laufen gebracht habe mußte ich mal ein Plugin installieren aber ob es damals das war kp ist auch egal hauptsache mein Firefox geht wieder 1 A
<Orcor> trotzdem Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben 
<beaver74> jo.. will nur meinen, sei vorsichtig mit solchen Dingen, auch PlugIns können eine große Auswirkung haben
<Orcor> ihr seid gut weiter so
<beaver74> gerne, im Namen aller ;) viel Spass noch
<Orcor> ja habe ich gemerkt
<Orcor> und in Zukunft weiß ich ja schon mal wo ich suchen muß und wie ich vorgehen muß
<Orcor> ok nich tböse sein aber ich gehe in mein Bett schlafe gleich ein bis zum nächsten mal mit neuen Problemen XD
<beaver74> bye
<jokrebel> hi
<kn0rki> moin
<IchGucksLive> Guten Morgen . Problem installation von Vpython Version 5.72 ubuntu 10.04  .Screen shot http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/050112104211_Bildschirmfoto-62.png
<shetlandpony> IchGucksLive's url: http://tinyurl.com/7pqlcq3
<IchGucksLive> configure: error: gtkglextmm 1.2 is required das paket ist doch da
<IchGucksLive> schon merkwürdig das die Ubuntu packete eine Vpython von 2009 mitschleifen obwohl das dies weiterentwickelt wird
<IchGucksLive> 5.12 ist in den packeten drinn und läuft auch  die neuen fetuers von 2011 wären aber interesant 
<IchGucksLive> ich kann keines der Depencies aus den ubuntu quellen installieren die hängen alle voneinander ab teufelskreis 
<IchGucksLive> die aus den 3rd party quellen sind auf dem system 
<IchGucksLive> For Ubuntu 9.04-10.04:	1) automake gets autoconf	2) libgtkglextmm-x11-dev gets libatk1.0, libcairo2,libglib2.0, libgtk2.0, libgtkglext1, libgtkglextmm-x11-1.2, libpango1.0 3) libgtkmm-2.4-dev gets libcairomm-1.0, libglibmm-2.4, libpangomm-1.4, libsigc++-2.0 	4) libglademm-2.4-dev gets the rest
<IchGucksLive> Frage muss ich die mit dem nicht ubuntu zeichen zuerst deinstalieren damit die Depencies mit dem ubuntu zeichen  installieren kann 
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: Update und Upgrade schon mal versucht?
<koegs> IchGucksLive: ich bin einfach mal Google-Interface für dich, weil du ja nix dazu lernst... http://metakatie.wordpress.com/2011/12/26/getting-the-new-version-of-vpython-to-work-on-ubuntu-10-04-with-python2-6/
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/83doqht | Getting the new version of Vpython to work on Ubuntu 10.04 with python2.6    my python doodles
<koegs> und nächstes mal selber denken, bitte
<IchGucksLive> ich Biich such schon seit stunden 
<IchGucksLive> da kämp ich mich mal durch 
<IchGucksLive> 4 not upgraded das ist das was jokrebel  beanstandet hat 
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: Dann hängt ja warscheinlich da schon was schief. Magst das mal _komplett_ pasten?
<IchGucksLive> moment
<IchGucksLive> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404872/
<IchGucksLive> jokrebel:  dieser command funktioniert nicht -> " sudo pip install ttfquery"
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: Sieht jetzt nicht gerade nach einem "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade" aus :-/
<IchGucksLive> and 0 not upgraded B)
<IchGucksLive> ud wieder das gleiche wie bei synaptic der Teufelskreis -> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404877/
<koegs> hast du da schon irgendwelche Fremdquellen und/oder Pakete manuell reingedröselt?
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: Willst Du oder kannst Du "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade" nicht komplett pasten?
<jokrebel> genau
<IchGucksLive> ich sollte das pasten  moment
<IchGucksLive> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404882/
<deem> ui. viele viele lustige ppas
<deem> IchGucksLive: am besten deaktivierst du einfach mal alle fremdquellen und versuchst es dann nochmal
<IchGucksLive> ok
<koegs> jedes mal das gleiche thema...
<IchGucksLive> man lernt nie aus auch >50 nicht
<deem> IchGucksLive: das ist sicherlich nicht das erste mal, dass man dir das sagt
<IchGucksLive> main universe und multiverse bleibt aber 
<deem> IchGucksLive: du sollst nur die ppas deaktivieren, nicht die offiziellen quellen
<IchGucksLive> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404887/ so sollte dan nun passen 
<IchGucksLive> und wieder das gleiche der Teufelskreis -> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404877/
<IchGucksLive> was ich in meiner unwissenheit nicht verstehe das 1:2.20.3 was installiert wird ist doch neuer als das  .2
<IchGucksLive> libgtkmm-2.4-dev: Depends: libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a (= 1:2.20.2-1) but 1:2.20.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: Vielleicht die die es blockieren mal deinstallieren? Sind die vielleicht händisch instaslliert worden?
<IchGucksLive> werde ich tun Ich danke euch  muss auf arbeit bis heut abend dann der nächste anlauf 
<koegs> er muss da auf jeden fall was verbastelt haben, auf nem vanilla ubuntu 10.04 lässt sich die lib problemlos installieren
<jokrebel> koegs: Hat der nicht schon ewig immer wieder so "komische" Probleme?
<deem> ich schätze mal, da in dem dateienamen kein ubuntu vorkommt, ist das erste wohl aus ner fremdquelle oder per hand installiert worden. das dpkg da quer schießt ist ja wohl normal
<geser> die Versionen deuten darauf hin, dass die lib selber aus lucid-updates kommt, das -dev Paket aber aus lucid genommen wird (und nicht lucid-updates)
<apollo13> deb-src für updates nicht aktiv?
<apollo13> ah nevermind, irgendwie war -dev für mich jetzt src ;)
<geser> wenn ich es jetzt nicht im letzten "apt-get update" Pastebin übersehen habe, fehlen die Quellen für lucid-updates
<jokrebel> …nur leider ist er schon weg.
<geser> deem: wenn eine Paketversion von Debian ohne Änderungen übernommen wurde, dann gibt es auch kein "ubuntu" in der Versionsnummer
<deem> stimmt. dann tue man bitte so, als hätte ich nichts gesagt
<tprime> Hallo allerseits. Ich versuche einen KVM Gast  gleichzeitig an eine 'physische' Bridge (0) und eine ge-nat-ete (1) anzubinden. Die Bridge (0) funktioniert soweit das der Gast sich per DHCP seine IP abgeholt hat, aber ich bekomme keine IP-Konnekitivtät zwischen Host/Gast oder draussen/Gast zustande und mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus :(
<jokrebel> tprime: Und das ist ein Ubuntu-Spezifisches Problem?
<werker> hallo leute! kennt sich jemand mit scripting aus?
<k1l_> ,abs? werker 
<shetlandpony> werker: Bash Guide -> http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide || Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide -> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ || Deutsch-sprachiger Hilfschannel: ##bash-de [bash guide]
<werker> es geht um das suchen mit find -name, die suchergebnisse sollen dann manipuliert werden. 
<tprime> @jokrebel vieleicht. Zumindestens ist das bridge setup zwischen ubuntu und fedora unterschiedlich. aber ich lasse mich auch gerne an eine anderen channel verweisen.
<jokrebel> tprime: Hm .... #kvm gibt es und ##networking auch. Mehr weis _ich_ jetzt dazu auch nicht.
<tprime> @jokrebel danke
<jokrebel> tprime: Viel Glück.
<Guschtel`> werker: -exec
<micha__> hallo, weiß hier jemand, wie man aus dem Dokumentenbetrachter heraus S/W druckt?
<jokrebel> micha__: Im Drucker-Einstellungsmenü umstellen?
<k1l_> unter den druckeinstellungen s/w auswählen?
<micha__> ja, klar, aber was muss man da einstellen, leider finde ich die Einstellmöglichkeiten sehr nicht selbst erklärend
<micha__> :-(
<k1l_> micha__: och bitte: strg+p, dann druckqualität und da von normal color auf grayscale
<micha__> sorry, aber "dann druckqualität und da von normal color auf grayscale" wird mir im Dokumentenbetrachter leider nicht angeboten
<micha__> nutze Document Viewer 2.30.3
<jokrebel> micha__: Im Druckmenü - wenn Du bereits auf "drucken" geklickt hast.
<micha__> wenn ich drucken drücke druckt er !
<micha__> also im Menü habe ich die Reiter Allgemein, Seite einrichten, Seitenverarbeitung, Auftrag und erweitert
<k1l_> welches ubuntu hast du da genau? nopaste mal bitte ein "lsb_release -a"
<micha__> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<micha__> zur info: als Drucker habe ich den Magicolor von Konica/minolta angeschlossen
<k1l_> micha__: dann könnte es sein, dass die druckertreiber das nicht anbieten?
<micha__> könnte natürlich sein . son mist
<micha__> wenn ich über libre office das pdf öffne, so kann ich allerdings die Graustufen beim Drucken auswählen
<k1l_> der druckdialog sollte eigentlich systemweit der gleiche sein
<micha__> ist er aber leider nicht :-(
<jokrebel> micha__: Magst da mal wo einen Screenshot hochladen und uns den Link geben.
<k1l_> kann natürlich sein, dass die tabs anders heissen oder von farbig und graustufen geredet wird. das kann ich schlecht erraten ohne an deinem pc zu sitzen
<micha__> geht los
<micha__> http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/1734323/1/netzteil?h=41d28d
<micha__> da könnt ihr meine Dialoge sehen
<jokrebel> micha__: Hier ist (unter 10.04 und dem dokumentenbetrachter) das immer bei Erweitert im Drucken-Menü
<jokrebel> micha__: Gut - und nun bitte noch den unteren Teil von "erweitert"
<leszek> hi
<Nalkem> moin
<micha__> sorry, ich mußte jemanden kurz die was erklären, der untere Teil ist jetzt auch drin
<micha__> also hier http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/1734323/1/netzteil?h=41d28d
<jokrebel> micha__: Komischer Drucker. 
<micha__> ja, finde ich auch. aber ansonsten macht er seinen Job ganz gut und: Lunixunterstützung!
<micha__> krass finde ich vor allem, dass ich aus LibreOffice heraus SW drucken kann
<micha__> naja, trotzdem vielen Dank für Deine Bemühung
<acidspoon> hallo
<acidspoon> wie kann ich denn ppa nachinstallieren?
<acidspoon> unter einer alten ubuntu version
<dadrc> acidspoon, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#Manuell
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Hast Du immer noch nicht gemacht, was Dir vielfachst geraten wurde?
<acidspoon> jokrebel: doch, hab ich alles und es hat alles nix gebracht
<LetoThe2nd> acidspoon: wenn das ppa dein release nicht unterstützt - gar nicht, pech gehabt
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Dann hast Du etwas übersehen/falschgemacht. 7.04 zu betreiben bleibt ein No-Go
<acidspoon> dadrc: da steht aber nicht, wie ich ppa selbst installieren, nur, wie ich programme mit ppa installiert
<ghostcube> acidspoon: o.O
<acidspoon> jokrebel: nein, hab ich nicht. die festplatte ist defekt und es geht nicht
<acidspoon> jokrebel: ich habs mit 4 verschiedenen ubuntu versionen, knoppix und fubuntu versucht. nix hat geklappt
<LetoThe2nd> acidspoon: wenn du's richtig machst, taucht das zeug dann danach ganz normal in synaptic auf. wenn nicht, wirds nicht unterstützt oder du hast was flasch gemacht.
<acidspoon> LetoThe2nd: darum gehts doch jetzt gar nicht
<LetoThe2nd> acidspoon: doch. du fragtest, wie man aus dem ppa software installiert. die antwort: so wie üblich, über apt bzw. irgendein frontend wie synaptic.
<acidspoon> LetoThe2nd: ok, aber das ist ja dann abhängig vom repository. einfach sudo apt-get install ppa geht mal nicht
<LetoThe2nd> acidspoon: weil das programm das du installieren wills ja wohl nicht "ppa" heisst...
<acidspoon> LetoThe2nd: wie heißt es denn?
<LetoThe2nd> acidspoon: woher soll ich das wissen, du hast doch das ppa ausgesucht.
<acidspoon> LetoThe2nd: ja, weil das meine einzige hoffnung ist, neue version von programmen zu installieren
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Magst Du mal bitte mit lesen der für Dich rausgesuchten Links beginnen? So macht das keine Spaß …
<acidspoon> jokrebel: alles schon gelesen und da steht nix brauchbares drin
<LetoThe2nd> acidspoon: ich habe den massiven verdacht, dass du nicht mal annähernd weisst was ein ppa ist bzw. die dazugehörige drei-schritte-anleitung gelesen hast.
<LetoThe2nd> acidspoon: ansonsten: gib link zu dem betreffenden ppa.
<acidspoon> LetoThe2nd: ich muss ja erst mal das ppa programm installiert haben. und das ist bei 7.04 nicht standardmäßig dabei. genau das ist ja das problem. irgendwelche ppa links rauszusuchen ist nicht das problem
<koegs> support von 7.04 ist auch mal sowas von ausgelaufen, sowas will man doch gar nicht mehr auf dem Rechner haben
<LetoThe2nd> acidspoon: 7.04 kann das nicht. punktausendefertig, da brauchen wir gar nicht rumdiskutieren ;)
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Wenn Du den PPA-Wiki-Link tatsächlich _gelesen_und_verstanden_ hättest, wüstest Du das PPA _kein_ Programm ist. Troll bitte wo anders rum 
<acidspoon> jokrebel: was denn bitte sonst? das hängt mit den repositories zusammen
<LetoThe2nd> acidspoon: nein, völliger käse. es ist eine apt-erweiterung bzw. vereinfachung.
<acidspoon> ja, sag ich ja
<acidspoon> hängt mit den repositories zusammen
<LetoThe2nd> acidspoon: trotzdem brauchen wir da gar nicht weiter reden. für 7.04 gibts das nicht, 7.04 wird nciht unterstützt, fertig. kannst dich ja bei papa mark shuttleworth beschweren, aber bitte nicht hier rumjammern.
<acidspoon> jammer doch gar nicht
<LetoThe2nd> gut, dann ist jetzt ruhe.
<acidspoon> oh gut, zickt ihr rum
<acidspoon> tut mir leid, dass ich euch gestört habe
<acidspoon> wollte ja eigentlich nur hilfe
<acidspoon> und nicht gegenfragen oder links
<LetoThe2nd> acidspoon: mentales trollen will ehrlich gesagt auch keine hören. sonst noch was produktives?
<acidspoon> LetoThe2nd: was auch immmer das sein mag
<acidspoon> LetoThe2nd: jetzt kommt bestimmt gleich wieder ein link ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> nein, bald ein kick wenn du das nicht auf sich beruhen lässt und weiter entweder über ppas oder unsere dir nicht genehme haltung jammerst. (offiziell hiermit darauf hingeweisen.)
<acidspoon> oh, ich geh schon freiwillig
<acidspoon> wie kann man nur so schlecht gelaunt sein
<acidspoon> schönen tag euch noch
<acidspoon> cu
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Hier gibt es Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe. Da gehören Links (und das lesen und verstehn selbiger) nunmal dazu. Und Dir wurde gestern mehrfach sogar _ohne_ links erklärt, wie Du vorgehen musst, um Deinem Filesystem die Badblocks bekannt zu machen. Danach müsste man dan halt auch beim Installieren auf nochmaliges formatieren verzichten. Auch das wurde MEHRFACH genannt.
<LetoThe2nd> schluss. EOD. ALLE!
<fif0> wie kann in per ssh nen thunderbird auf einem anderen rechner starten, sodass der thunderbird dessen X nutzt
<butterdeem> fif0: mit -X
<LetoThe2nd> nope, weil dann läufts auf dem client-rechner-X
<LetoThe2nd> tendenziell mit DISPLAY=XYZ als env, aber das ist eher geraten
<butterdeem> achso, andersrum
<dadrc> joa, DISPLAY=:0 sollte gehen
<natoka> fif0: einfach $DISPLAY environment var richtig setzen
<natoka> fif0: wobei du dann aber auch entsprechende rechte brauchst den xclient auf den xserver verbinden zu duerfen
<natoka> fif0: siehe man xhost
<fif0> jupp geht, danke
<blib> moin, ich hab mir ne richtfunkantenne für meinen pc gekauft, wenn ich versuche mich beim nachbarn einzuloggen, wird andauernd angegeben, das das passwort falsch wäre bzw ich werde aufgefordert es erneut einzugeben. das passwort ist definitiv richtig, und im netzwerk ist kein macadressenfilter und es läßt neue wlan geräte zu. wo kann der fehler liegen? ich benutze linux ubuntu 10.10
<blib> keiner ne ahnung?^^
<butterdeem> ,geduld? blib 
<shetlandpony> blib: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Gibt es die Möglichkeit ein Programm zu starten und ihm nur begrenzten Speicher zur Verfügung zu stellen? Also eine gewisse Obergrenze, ähnliche wie bei der JavaVM.
<jokrebel> blib: Warum nicht 10.04 LTS oder 11.10?
<blib> weil 11.10 diesen laptop wohl überlasten würde und ich keine lust habe linux neu zu installieren...
<NTQ> blib: ich bin erst seit kurzem hier im raum. wie sind die daten des laptops?
<blib> NTQ: welche meinst du genau?
<NTQ> blib: na weil du meinst, dass 11.10 den laptop überlasten würde. im grunde ist ubuntu auch mit 11.10 sehr resourcensparend.
<blib> wo seh ich das den?^^
<koegs> blib: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit", vielleicht kann man dort was zum WLAN-Problem sehen
<NTQ> wie wär's mit hersteller und genauer modellnummer
<k1l_> blib: welche karte/stick nutzt du? welcher chipsatz wird da genutzt? welches modul wird genutzt?
<blib> WL0085 RoHs von LogiLink
<blib> http://pastebin.com/fThC9eqd
<blib> NTQ: eine Modellnummer finde ich nicht, 512mb Ram pentium 4 Prozessor
<blib> von Gericom
<NTQ> ok, die 512 MB könnten doch knapp werden
<blib> joop, wollte nachher mal schaun ob ich bei ebay neue finde^^
<k1l_> blib: geht der chip denn ohne die richtantenne im wlan?
<blib> hm...müsste mal schaun ob ich genügend reichweite habe...mom, ist ne gute idee..
<k1l_> weil wenn es an der antenne liegt kann man erstmal lange suche
<blib> muss mal ebend neustarten
<blib> bis gleich
<blib> jetzt ist kein netz mehr in reichweite : /
<dreamon__> WEiß jemand gerade wie man bei 11.04 dem Firefox die Menus auf Deutsch verpasst. LanguagePack de ist drauf
<k1l_> dreamon__: das language pack aus den quellen isntallieren, wenn der firefox auch aus den quellen ist
<deem> dreamon__: hast du das hier installiert? "firefox-locale-de - German language pack for Firefox"
<NTQ> dreamon__: bei mir hat das languagepack aus den quellen gar nichts gebracht. versuch mal das hier: http://www.camp-firefox.de/sprachpaket
<mus4> Hallo, ich suche für Ubuntu einen Lan Messenger. Kann mir hierfür jemand was empfehlen?
<deem> was ist denn ein lan messenger?
<natoka> mus4: kommt darauf an was du unter einem lan messenger verstehst
<dreamon> deem, hab ich installiert ist immer noch englisch.. language-pack-de-base hab ich auch installiert.
<dreamon> Sind alles Original Pakete
<deem> dreamon: das hat mit firefox nix zu tun
<NTQ> dreamon: probier mal meinen link von oben
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und Firefox schon neu gestartet?
<dreamon> jokrebel, ja hab ich. 
<dreamon> NTQ, Kannst nochmal geben.. wurde vorhin reconnectet
<NTQ> bei mir hat das languagepack aus den quellen gar nichts gebracht. versuch mal das hier: http://www.camp-firefox.de/sprachpaket
<dreamon> NTQ, Is not compatible with Firefox 4.0
<NTQ> 4.0??? also ich hab 9.0 drauf ;)
<NTQ> dreamon: hast du aus einem bestimmten grund 4.0?
<dreamon> NTQ, das ist bei 11.04 vorinstalliert
<NTQ> achso. eigentlich sollte sich da 9.0 automatisch installieren, wenn du mal ein apt-get update machst
<NTQ> ich hab noch 10.04 LTS
<NTQ> ,firefox?
<shetlandpony> NTQ, Firefox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox
<dreamon> NTQ, Ich habe vorhin schon mal ein upgrade gemacht... aber jetzt hab ich nochmal.. jetzt installiert er 224mb nach.. eventuell dann problem weg
<jokrebel> dreamon: Firefox 4 soll Standard bei Ubuntu 11.04 sein? Das möcht ich mal ungeprüft anzweifeln.
<k1l_> dreamon: du solltest ruhig mal öfter updaten deine karre da
<NTQ> hich hab gestern auf meinem windows noch nen firefox 3.6 gefunden :D
<NTQ> und milliarden updates für etliche programme. naja. kommt davon, wenn man es selten nutzt
<sysdef> NTQ: s/mi/bi/
<shetlandpony> sysdef thinks that ntq meant: und billiarden updates für etliche programme. naja. kommt davon, wenn man es selten nutzt
<dreamon> NTQ, Weißt du zufällig wie man es nachträglich ändert das beim Schließen die Tabs beim Neustart wieder da sind?
<NTQ> Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen -> Allgemein -> Start -> Wenn Firefox gestartet wird: ...
<dreamon> NTQ, Ah danke!.. so einfach kanns sein!
<NTQ> hmjo
<tutanchamen> hi
<tutanchamen> also ich weiß nicht, ich werd mit unity nicht wirklich warm
<tutanchamen> jedesmal wenn ich auf den "zurück" button am browser klicken will, komm ich zu stark an den rand und es öffnet sich dieses lästige unity sidebarmenü
<tutanchamen> kann man dieses automatische verstecken nicht irgendwie ausschalten?
<tutanchamen> ist doch dämlich, genauso wie die menüeinträge im global menü erstmal versteckt werden - was soll das?
<tutanchamen> dann noch dieser seltsam vollbildmodus wo die titelleiste verschwindet - 
<tutanchamen> ich bin ständig auf der suche nach ausgeblendeten inhalten per hoovering
<tutanchamen> grml
<k1l_> tutanchamen: hol dir "myunity" . damit kannst du das einfachst einstellen
<natoka> tutanchamen: http://lildude.co.uk/howto-configure-ubuntus-unity-launcher
<minipluto> tutanchamen: Compiz Config einstellungsmanager im Unity-Plugin auf der ersten Seite bei "Hide launcher"
<NTQ> oder Linux Mint ;)
<tutanchamen> das ding ist doch broken by design
<tutanchamen> wie linus torvalds schon geschrieben hat, warum muss ich erst was installieren wenn ich eine simple einstellung machen will - das sollte per default irgendwo drin sein
<k1l_> ,ot? tutanchamen 
<shetlandpony> tutanchamen: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<tutanchamen> oh
<k1l_> lösungen wurden dir genannt. zum auskotzen ist das hier der falsche ort.
<tutanchamen> ok
<tutanchamen> gibts irgendwo einen "desktop anzeigen" button?
<minipluto> tutanchamen: wäre dir eine Tastenkombination auch recht?
<k1l_> tutanchamen: im starter ist ab werk unten eine desktop+bersicht
<tutanchamen> supertaste + d geht nicht ... 
<tutanchamen> nö, die fenster sollten ausgeblendet werden - keine desktop übersicht
<k1l_> tut ich weiss nicht wie aktuell das ist. mit vorsicht zu geniessen: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/show-desktop-icon-for-ubuntu-unity.html
<minipluto> tutanchamen: schau mal im Menü "Tastatur" bei Tastenkürzel unter Navigation. Da gibts die Einstellung "alle normalen Fenster verbergen"
<k1l_> tutanchamen: strg+alt+d geht aber
<k1l_> das ist aber deswegen so schlecht, weil diese funktion bei dem konzept von unity und gnome3 keinen sinn mehr macht. der desktop soll nicht mehr als datenhalde dienen
<tutanchamen> unity erlaubt doch icons auf dem desktop
<minipluto> k1l_: derzeit sind die alternativen wie gesagt begrenzt aber man könnte ja noch das Verhalten von dieser Funktion verbessern, dass es nur auf klappt, wenn man in einer Ecke ist, anstatt am Rand. Oder eine separate Tastenkombination (was in meinen Augen aber auch uneffizient ist)
<minipluto> sorry ;)
<k1l_> tutanchamen: dulden trifft es eher
<tutanchamen> k1l_: das was unity macht ist weder fisch noch fleisch
<jokrebel> tutanchamen: Was aber auch zu "Hier-im-Support-fehl-am-Platz-Beitrag" zählt und in  #ubuntu-de-offtopic wesentlich besser aufgehoben wäre.
<tutanchamen> jokrebel: jo, bin schon im ot
<Ilian1> Hi, kann mir wer sagen was der unterschied zwischen sudo und sudo sh ist? Ich tue mich schwer damit im netz was dazu zu finden. Danke!
<dreamon> NTQ, Nach Update gehts nun.. Nochmal danke!
<NTQ> dreamon: bitte
<NTQ> Ilian1: sudo sh startet einen sh-shell mit admin-rechten
<k1l_> ,sudo? Ilian1 
<shetlandpony> Ilian1: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l_> Ilian1: lies mal den artikel, da wird auf einiges eingegangen
<k1l_> (vor allem auf die probleme)
<Ilian1> Hmmm, nach überfliegen von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo ist mir der Unterschied immer noch nicht klar. Dort finde ich auch keinen hinweis auf die erweiterung SH. 
<Ilian1> Benutze ich sudo SH grundsätzlich wenn ich z.B. install-wasauchimmer.sh ausführe? Hintergrund, ich habe zwei Anleitungen eine sagt ich soll sudo /usr/...sh ausführen, die andere sudo sh /usr/...sh    Ist es egal?
<minipluto> Ilian1: eigentlich ist das schon nicht ganz passend, nach einem Unterschied zwischen sudo und sudo sh zu fragen. Man könnte höchstens fragen, was der Unterschied zwischen "sh" und "sudo sh" ist, von der Logik her. Vielleicht hilft es, wenn du noch eine Anmerkung zum Zusammenhang deiner Frage machst.
<Ilian1> minipluto achso, ich rufe also mit sudo sh den sh als superuser auf... ja logisch. Dann sind die beiden varianten oben zwei unterschiedliche herangehensweisen, die zum gleichen Ziel führen?
<minipluto> Ilian1: grundsätzlich machen beide das Gleiche aber das ergebnis kann total unterschiedlich sein. Wenn du z.B. ein Script startest, das eine Datei Kopiert, dann wird die Datei dem Benutzer sudo gehören, wenn du es mit sudo ausführst und dir gehören, wenn du es ohne sudo ausführst. Es ist auf jeden Fall wichtig, den artikel über sudo zu verstehen, weil das ein elementarer Befehl ist, den man manchmal braucht und trotzdem nicht ...
<minipluto> ... falsch einsetzen sollte.
<beteigeuze> Ilian1: sudo <befehl> für den befehl in der aktuelle shell als Superuser aus. sudo sh <befehl> für den Befehl/das Programm/das Shell-Skript als Superuser in einer neuen shell aus. Das macht nur dann einen Unterschied, wenn Du in der aktuellen Shell irgendwelche Änderungen gemacht hast, die für den Befehl wichtig sind (z.B. LD_LIBRARY_PAZH geändert oder ähnliches)
<beteigeuze> für -> führt
<Ilian1> beteigeuze Ist es an sich ratsam, im Zweifel eher mit sudo sh /usr/share/doc/.. zu arbeiten?
<k1l_> Ilian1: das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen
<kay_M> Hi. Kann mir jemand mit dem Runlevel und lightdm helfen? Beides scheint falsch zu sein hier.
<beteigeuze> ja, weil dann die Standard Einstellung in der Shell benutzt werden
<beteigeuze> aber i.d.R. ist es nicht wichtig
<kay_M> Mein Prob: Ich kenne mich mit upstart nicht aus. Beim Sys5 Init könnte ich den Runlevel selbst ändern, aber so...
<k1l_> ,wf? kay_M was ist denn das genaue problem
<shetlandpony> kay_M was ist denn das genaue problem: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Ilian1> beteigeuze Ich glaube ich bin schlauer, denke auch nicht, dass das bei meinem script einen Unterschied macht. ;-)
<kay_M> Also: Version ist 11.10 32Bit mit Kernel 3.0.0.14 und upstart wie gesagt.
<Ilian1> Danke für eure Hilfe!
<kay_M> Ich hab nach unity noch Gnome 2 und dan XFCE installiert und diese auch benutzt.
<kay_M> Nun hat mich unity so genervt das ich ihn rausschmiss. Aber jetzt startet Lightdm nicht mehr automatisch und der runlevel ist auf 2 und nicht auf 5.
<k1l_> gnome2 wird nicht geklappt haben
<kay_M> Alles nat. über die Paketverwaltung. 
<k1l_> nee, gnome geht nicht mehr unter 11.10, da es abhängigkeiten hat, die gnome3 verbietet.
<k1l_> *gnome2
<kay_M> äh, sorry. Mag auch gnome3 mit einem gnome 2 look gewesen sein. Da gab es einen Tip in der c't zu. Das ging auch.
<k1l_> wie hast du xfce installiert? das sollte eigentlich lightdm odr gdm mitbringen. und vor allem wie hast du unity deinsalliert?
<k1l_> kay_M: ohje, dann hast du die linuxmint repos drin
<kay_M> alles via synaptic.
<k1l_> dann bitte an linuxmint wenden, die sind dann verantwortlich für das gemixe
<kay_M> Nein, IMHO hab ich die mint-sache NICHT benutzt. Mein Fehler. Ich hab also gnome 3.
<kay_M> Aber die einzelnen desktops laufen ja. Bin jetzt auf dem System in unity unterwegs.
<deem> kay_M: hast du jetzt gnome2 oder gnome3 gehabt. solangsam solltest du dich entscheiden
<k1l_> kay_M: installier mal "pastebinit" und gib dann im terminal "pastebinit /etc/lsb-release " ein
<deem> kay_M: nopaste mal bitte "ls -lRa /etc/apt/" und "lsb_release -a"
<kay_M> nein, ich bin recht sicher das ich kein gnome 2 hab.
<kay_M> mom. AFK.
<kay_M> sorry. Wieder da. Nopaste kenne ich nicht. Ist das ne Chatfunktion?
<jokrebel> ,paste? kay_M
<shetlandpony> kay_M: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<kay_M> ausgabe von pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/793975/
<deem> kay_M: und das andere?
<kay_M> kommt gleich...
<kay_M> @deem: er sagt mir "kann nicht lesen von ls" 
<kay_M> hab ich anführungszeichen o.ä. vergessen oder...
<deem> kay_M: nein. ohne anführungszeichen
<kay_M> ..aber mit pastebinit davor oder?
<deem> neibn
<deem> nein*
<kay_M> ausgabe von ls: http://paste.ubuntu.com/793980/
<deem> ok. und du bist dir sicher, dass du jetzt kein gnome2 hattest und du jetzt mit unity online bist, obwohl du unity deinstalliert hast?
<kay_M> ich hatte unity ja wieder reinstalliert, sagte ich das nicht? Egal.
<kay_M> Weil ich nur einen consolen login bekam und dort mit startx in den desktop komme denke ich das ist das problem.
<deem> ...
<k1l_> kay_M: man startet in ubuntu nicht über startx sondern über den loginmanager
<k1l_> wie hast du denn unity überhaupt deinastlliert?
<k1l_> wie hast du xfce installiert?
<kay_M> alles via synaptic. ich war in XFCE drin als ich unity raus warf.
<k1l_> je nachdem wie du unity deinstalliert hast zieht das allesmögliche mit. also auch lightdm z.b.
<k1l_> ja welches paket z.b.
<kay_M> lightdm hab ich erneut installiert. Hab auch versucht mit dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ihn zum starten z bringen. Kein Erfolg.
<kay_M> Mal ne frage: um in den Desktop zu starten mit Grafischen Login, welcher Runlevel wird von ubuntu da benutzt? 5 oder ein anderer?
<k1l_> damit braucht man sich eigentlich gar nicht rumschlagen. aber da du nicht sagen willst was du da schon alles gefummelt hast glaub ich fast es liegt eher am fummeln. xfce bringt auch einen eigenen displaymanager mit.
<bekks> kay_M: Es gibt mit upstart keine Runlevel mehr.
<kay_M> es ist nicht das ich es nicht sagen wollte. Bin nicht so oft am chatten und leicht überfordert. Langsam gehts.
<kay_M> @kill loginmanager finde ich nicht in synaptic.
<bekks> Warum sollte man das in synaptic finden können?
<kay_M> nun falls es fehlt?
<kay_M> also fakt hier ist: Lightdm ist da, Unity ebenfalls und XFCE/Xubuntu-desktop ebenso. Prinzipiell funktionieren die auch.
<kay_M> Aber das problem ist nur das beim Booten der lightdm nicht startet und beim abmelden ebenso wenig.
<kay_M> Was dazu führt das ich eben wieder auf der konsole lande.
<bekks> kay_M: Falls was fehlt? Runlevel kann man nicht nachinstallieren, es gibt sie einfach nicht mehr bei upstart.
<kay_M> und nur das will ich reparieren.
<kay_M> Aber mit 'runlevel' gibt er dir einen aus, auch wenn der von upstart kommt.
<bekks> Ja. Aber sie werden nicht mehr genutzt mit upstart.
<kay_M> das mag nur noch eine orientierung sein aber ich dachte es wird berücksichtigt.
<kay_M> Ich denke die runlevel sind eine eigenschaft von init. Das doch von upstart gesteuert wird. Oder ersetzt es den init?
<bekks> Init gibt es weiterhin, aber es wird nicht von upstart gesteuert oder ersetzt. Es ist ein anderer Mechanismus.
<kay_M> @bekks ich meinte ursprünglich:falls der loginmanager fehlt.
<bekks> Deswegen wirst Du den trotzdem nicht als "loginmanager" in synaptic finden.
<kay_M> Moment: Eben eingefallen: bei diesem Boot kam eine meldung zum lightdm.
<bekks> Also fehlt Dir dein loginmanager doch nicht.
<kay_M> Es war etwas das s20lightdm nicht ginge weil das jetzt upstart ist und man solle service und etwas anderes nutzen. 
<bekks> "etwas" "nicht ginge" "etwas anderes" - das sind nutzlose Aussagen. Was ist die genaue Meldung?
<kay_M> mom. suche danach...
<kay_M> ich finde die meldung nicht. Wohin gehen meldungen die beim hochfahren auf der konsole angezeigt werden...
<bekks> Nirgendwohin.
<kay_M> nicht dmesg denke ich. eine messages.log fand ich nicht. in syslog auch nichts.
<bekks> Diese Meldungen werden nicht gespeichert.
<kay_M> Kann mir jemand sagen wie und wo der upstart eintrag für lightdm auszusehen hat?
<bekks> Gib uns die Meldung, dann können wir Dir auch helfen.
<bekks> Wir können nicht ins Blaue hinein irgendwelche Vermutungen lösen.
<kay_M> @bekks: wenn ich sie doch nicht finde. Und ich erinnere mich nicht mehr genau an den text.
<bekks> kay_M: Welcher Teil von "Diese Meldungen werden nicht gespeichert." ist denn unklar? :)
<bekks> Starte das Ding neu, merk Dir die Meldung, schreib sie auf, mach ein Bild davon, etc...
<kay_M> Ich weiß noch das kam "starting lightdm". Und danach dann das jetzt upstart benutzt wird, und sinngemäss "man solle service benutzen" offenbar mit der Option s20lightdm. Hab ich versucht, aber nicht erfolgreich.
<kay_M> O.K. AFK for rebooting now. 
<bullgard6> '~$ ps aux | grep gajim;  /usr/bin/python -OO gajim.py'. Ich sehe aber kein Programmfenster davon. Wie kann  ich das Programmfenster sichtbar machen? 
<bekks> alt+tab
<ekevu> Hallo! Ist hier jemand, der einen Lenovo N500 hat und mir eine kurze Auskunft geben kann?
<bekks> Frag doch einfach.
<ekevu> Ich muss wissen, wo sich die Wlan-Taste dort befindet.
<bekks> Das steht doch sicher im Handbuch, weil es nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun hat, oder?
<ekevu> Das Problem ist: Die Nutzerin ist gerade auf Kur und rief mich an, weil ihr Wlan nicht geht.
<ekevu> Ich vermute, dass es nur daran liegt.
<jokrebel> O weh. Und dann auch ums Eck-Support.
<sash_> Trotzdem hier offtopic und wahrscheinlich eine Google-Angelegenheit.
<overlook> hallo - ich kann leider unter oneiric keine Dateien mehr bearbeiten, die ich per FTP oder SMB im Nautilus sehe. Nur mit dem Texteditor geht es. Kein Geany, kein scite, kein Bluefish.
<overlook> Jemand eine Idee?
<bekks> "kann nicht bearbeiten" äußert sich wie genau?
<overlook> bekks: ich kann die dateien nicht mal öffnen.
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<overlook> das weiß ich nicht. es gibt keine fehlermeldung
<bekks> Sondern was passiert genau?
<overlook> Das fenster bleibt einfach leer, nachdem sich der editor geöffnet hat
<bekks> Wie genau öffnest Du die denn mit dem Editor?
<overlook> Rechtsklick auf die Datei.. mit anderer anwendun oeffnen ... geany (zb)
<overlook> wenn ich sie mit dem texteditor oeffnen will, klappt es problemlos... das ist das seltsame.
<sash_> overlook: Versuch mal, sie über die Konsole zu öffnen.
<sash_> Also in den Ordner navigieren und dann 'geany dateiname'
<k1l_> overlook: was für dateien sind das? ging das vorher? was passierte dann?
<overlook> wie navigiere ich in eine "gemountete" ftp-freigabe?
<sash_> overlook: Und wenn du das über Nautilus gemountet hast, werden die irgendwo unterhalb von /home/username/.gvfs gemountet sein.
<overlook> k1l_: PHP, HTML, sowas ... es öffnete sich die datei ganz normal.
<sash_> Da mal rein gehen und schauen.
<overlook> sash_: ich schau mal.
<overlook> ... es gibt keinen .gvfs Ordner in meinem Homeverzeichnis ...?!
<overlook> (den gab es aber mal, und es ist auch grade gemountet)
<sash_> Heißt das nicht so? Ich nutz kein Gnome mehr…
<sash_> Nicht den Punkt vergessen.
<sash_> Und über die Konsole bitte.
<overlook> Punkt is drin, keine sorge, in der konsole bin ich auch
<sash_> Im Nautilus wird der dir standardmäßig nicht angezeigt.
<sash_> Ok. Geh mal in dein home, gib 'cd .gvfs' ein und sag, welche Fehlermeldung da kommt.
<overlook> "mount" sagt u. a. auch : "gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/jo/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=jo)
<overlook> aber den ordner gibts nicht
<sash_> Gib trotzdem mal ein.
<overlook>  cd: /home/jo/.gvfs: Der Socket ist nicht verbunden
<sash_> Das ist kein "Ordner existiert nicht"-Fehler.
<overlook> das merke ich auch grade :)
<k1l_> overlook: der ordner sollte da sein, wenn es mit gvsf gemountet ist
<k1l_> (grade getestet mit nem samba share)
<overlook> die frweseltsam
<overlook> seltsam
<overlook> die freigabe ist verfuegbar im nautilus. aber nicht per gvfs gemountet?
<bekks> Nur weil du sie in nautilus siehst, muss sie ja nicht über gvfs gemounted worden sein.
<overlook> bekks: welche andere moeglichkeit gaebe es?
<k1l_> overlook: wie hast du das den gemountet?
<bekks> overlook: "mount".
<overlook> lesezeichen zum ftp-server hinzugefuegt, dann verbunden 
<overlook> im SMB fall: per netzwerk durchsuchen hin navigiert
<overlook> k1l_: aber dann muesste die ausgabe von "mount" ja den mountpoint usw anzeigen, oder? - das tut es aber nicht
<k1l_> warscheinlich bist du gar nicht verbunden und das ist nur der cache, den du da teilweise siehst
<overlook> aber ich kann stetig drauf zugreifen und navigieren
<overlook> ?
<bekks> Das kann man auch im Cache.
<overlook> auch dateien anlegen und sofort bearbeiten?
<bekks> Können wir auch mal ein lsb_release -a in einem Nopaste sehen?
<overlook> jup moment
<k1l_> overlook: nochmal: was hast du gemacht, bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<overlook> bekks: http://nopaste.info/519c1c450f.html
<k1l_> standby vlt?
<overlook> es geht seit ca 3-4 tg nicht mehr.
<bekks> Und was hast Du davor gemacht?
<overlook> da war ich im weihnachtsurlaub. davor ging es in jedem faloch
<overlook> ..fall noch
<overlook> also: dateien problemlos bearbeitet --> Urlaub --> nix geht mehr. 
<bekks> Und du hast keine Updates gemacht, etc?
<overlook> Ausser die automatischen ueber apt-get upgrade nicht
<overlook> dachte, damit koennte ich es beheben - ging aber nicht
<bekks> "ging nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung.
<k1l_> mach mal ein: "fusermount -u ~/.gvfs"
<overlook> Ich meinte: den Fehler per upgrade beheben ging nicht.
<overlook> k1l_: gemacht.
<overlook> gab keinen fehler oder dgl.
<k1l_> der sollte dir alles ausgehangen haben. versuch es jetzt nochmal
<overlook> nach dem wiedereinhaengen im nautilus: problem existiert genauso wie vorher.
<overlook> auch zeigt "mount" keine gvfs-zeile
<k1l_> sehr komisch, dann weiss ich es auch nicht
<overlook> jetzt wollte ich nochmal aushaengen per befehl: fusermount: entry for /home/jo/.gvfs not found in /etc/mtab
<overlook> ah gvfs-mount-l gibt hinweise, vielleicht?
<overlook> http://nopaste.info/e11c91ad6e.html
<[Linuxfan]> Under SEH Team
<koegs> [Linuxfan]: wie meinen?
<overlook> bekks, k1l_, sash_ : "just to let you know": ein (echter) reboot hat das problem entsorgt!
<k1l_> overlook: also war er vorher immer nur im standby?
<jokrebel> omg
<overlook> k1l_: wenn "Bereitschaft" standby ist - dann wohl ja.... gibt es da ein "known issue"?
<k1l_> overlook: ja
<bekks> Das ist vollkommen normal das solche Mounts das nicht überleben.
<overlook> das ist mir gaenzlich neu .... aber gut zu wissen. besser "Hibernate"?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Shutdown.
<k1l_> besser reboot :) bei den bootzeiten ist das bei mir z.b. egal 
<k1l_> und hibernate ist auch nur ruhezustand
<overlook> die boot-zeit ist mir auch egal ... jedoch mag ich es, den "aktuellen bearbeitungsstand", also offene programme, website udgl. gleich offen zu haben, wenn ich an den rechner gehe, versteht ihr?
<bekks> Ja, verstehen wir. Ist aber für dein Problem egal.
<k1l_> overlook: ist aber nicht kompaktibel zu den mounts
<overlook> ginge es, wenn ich es "fest" mounte besser? also nicht per gvfs?
<bekks> Nein.
<overlook> oder immer bei "aufwachen aus standby" automatisch neu mounten?
<jokrebel> overlook: Dafür gibt es Autostarts und im Browser "letzte Seiten öffnen"
<bekks> overlook: Vor dem Runterfahren/Standby/Hibernate unmounten und nach dem Starten/Aufwachen neu verbinden.
<overlook> bekks: kann man das automatisieren? welche skripte werden bei den Vorgaengen ausgefÃŒhrt?
<jokrebel> bekks: Wenn er nicht mal die Programme schließen und öffnen will…
<bekks> overlook: Wurde gerade gesagt ;)
<bekks> jokrebel: Dann ist das sein Problem. :)
<overlook> jokrebel: ziemlich unhandlich bei sich staendig aendernden  geoeffneten programmen, files usw?
<jokrebel> overlook: (k.A. obs das aktuell noch gibt) gab es mal einen Option irgendwo "aktuell offenen Programme merken".
<NTQ> Unter Gnome 2 war das unter System -> Einstellungen -> Startprogramme -> Optionen
<NTQ> und dann [x] Automatisch die laufenden Programme beim Abmelden merken
<overlook> jokrebel: gute sache! NTQ, ich schau mal nach. Danke.
<overlook> wo ham die das denn bei diesem *** unity hinversteckt?!
<overlook> Gibts seit "natty" nicht mehr! Verdammt. Hier warum: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-January/002734.html
<NTQ> ich hab seit wenigen tagen ein nerviges problem. jedesmal, wenn ich einen link in einem programm anklicke, z.b. hier im chatfenster, dann kommt nur das fenster "Firefox ist already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, ... or restart your system".
<NTQ> das kam vorher auch nie, ich glaube sogar das ist erst, seitdem firefox jetzt version 9.0 hat
<coldjack> hallo jemand da, der eine drahtlose tastatur unter ubuntu nutzt?
<k1l_> coldjack: ich sitze grade an ner BT tastatur. aber beschreib doch eher mal dein Problem
<jokrebel> NTQ: Sicher das nicht irgendwo (ander Desktop oder minimiert) bereits läuft?
<coldjack> k1l_: Ne ich will mir eine zulegen und würde gerne wissen welche gut unter ubuntu läuft
<k1l_> NTQ: fremdquellen firefox?
<jokrebel> coldjack: ja
<k1l_> ,hcl? coldjack 
<shetlandpony> coldjack: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<k1l_> im wiki auf uu.de gibts ne lange liste an tastaturen
<k1l_> coldjack: und 1. nicht crossposten. un 2. ist der offtopic für hardeware beratung besser
<coldjack> okay =)
<coldjack> mach ich das naechste mal
<fm-r> ,precise
<fm-r> ,precise?
<shetlandpony> Sorry fm-r, ich weiss nichts ueber precise, ich assoziiere aber Precise Pangolin damit
<jokrebel_> fm-r: der Kanal für die kommende Version ist #ubuntu-de+1 falls Du das suchst.
<ansgar_> hallo
<ansgar_> ich weiß nicht, ob das hier der richtige channel für mein problem ist...
<jokrebel_> ansgar_: Werden wir sehn wenn Du Deine Frage stellst.
<ansgar_> stimmt :D es geht darum, dass sich bei mir firefox immer direkt schließt, wenn ich strg+q drücke (nutze ubuntu 11.10), vermutlich liegt es am addon "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications". ich möchte nicht das addon löschen, nur den shortcut ändern
<ansgar_> weil strg+w von mir häufiger genutzt wird, ich mich aber gerne auch mal verdrücke ^^
<LetoThe2nd> ansgar_: liegt nicht an dem plugin, das ist ein firefox-eigener shortcut. der funktioniert auch auf jeder anderen distribution/plattform.
<ansgar_> unter windows hatte ich das aber irgendwie nicht 
<jokrebel_> ansgar_: Und STRG+Q steht nunmal für Quit
<ansgar_> schon klar - aber es nervt trotzdem :D kann man das denn irgendwie ändern? oder such ich da im falschen channel?
<bekks> MAn kann es nicht ändern.
<bekks> Es sei denn du änderst das im Quellcode und kompilierst Firefox dann neu.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: würd ich so nicht unterschreiben.
<k1l> oder mal firefox fragen
<LetoThe2nd> ansgar_: ich denke schon, dass man das _irgendwie_ ändern kann. aber wir sind in dem fall auch nur ein google-frontend. vllt. mal im mozilla- oder firefox-channel fragen, die könnten das eher wissen.
<ansgar_> okay, danke :)
<ansgar_> 'nen schönen abend noch
<LetoThe2nd> ansgar_: viel glück
<ansgar_> danke
<LetoThe2nd> tja, wenn er nochmal auftaucht: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/disable-ctrl-q-shortcut/?src=search
<LetoThe2nd> offensichtlich hat er das webirc schon zu.
<kay_M> hallo. Bin wieder da. Hab aufgeräumt und upstart neben ein paar anderen paketen erneut inst. und nun startet der lightdm wieder nach dem booten.
<SeriousSammy> versuch grad ton via hdmi zu bekommen, mixer steht auf alsa ati hdmi, ati treiber ist installiert woran liegts?
<SeriousSammy> http://pastebin.de/21962
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-06
<dg_> Hallo, ich hab nicht wirklich Ahnung von Bash-Skripten, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Bedingung klammern muss? http://pastie.org/3134725
<sdx23> dg_: [ --help # oder man [ 
<sdx23> Mitunter gehört da kein doppeltes Gleichheitszeichen hin und die Ausgabe sollte man quoten.
<sdx23> Wobei der Stringvergleich ehh überflüssig ist, grep kann nämlich -c. Noch einfach wäre natürlich einfach den Rückgabewert auszuwerten, mit -q beim grep.
<dg_> ok, danke ich verusch mal mein glück
<dg_> Danke, habs hinbekommen
<seb___> guten morgen, ist gerade jemand anwesend? thema ist ubuntu 11 neuinstallation neben windows, bootloaderkonfiguration (grub)
<seb___> ich bin kein kompletter depp, ich muss - nein, will mich in der linuxwelt zurechtfinden. sitze vor computern mit windows 95,98,2000,XP seitdem ich etwa 6 bin.
<seb___> ich arbeite schon länger mit ubuntu, bisher allerdings nur als VMware-derivat
<seb___> ich habe mich getraut, es nativ zu installieren und grub stört mich jetzt mit seiner default boot order. ich würde gerne wissen, wo die configfile liegt, um die grub boot-reihenfolge zu modifizieren.
<seb___> obligatorisch habe ich google etc natürlich für stunden gequält.
<seb___> ich muss nur die grub ubuntu 11 config file wissen, dann finde ich alles selbst---
<Doctor78> wenn du es ganz einfach haben willst installierst du den startup manager übers software center
<seb___> ist drauf, das tut hab ich gefunden.
<seb___> aeternum
<seb___> gut, dass mein laptop offline ist. ;)
<seb___> i commit a fail. *redden*
<seb___> anyway, user pass geändert - den fail hab ich mir auch noch nie geleistet. es gibt immer ein erstes mal. vor allem mit zwei keyboards übereinander.
<Doctor78> Grub stores its configuration in /boot/grub/grub.cfg. This file is generated using the values stored in /etc/default/grub via grub-mkconfig.
<Doctor78> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30332/i-have-neither-grub-conf-nor-menu-lst
<seb___> ich bekomme beim öffnen von startup-manager eine fehlermeldung. die wird hier nicht das erste mal zitiert worden sein.
<seb___> auch gefunden, ich schau nochmal.
<Doctor78> aso ja nee so ein experte bin ich auch nicht, bei mir läufts halt
<seb___> danke für die hilfsbereitschaft.
<seb___> ich arbeite auch lieber mit terminal an dieser stelle
<Doctor78> aber was sagt die Fehlermeldung(wobei ich fast denke dass du mehr Ahnung hast als ich)
<seb___> sekunde, ich teste deien vorschlag
<seb___> *deinen
<seb___> meine frage ist beantwortet. ich bedanke mich.
<seb___> ich empfehle ubuntu-de natürlich weiter. die leute müssen von windows weg.
<Doctor78> schön wenn mein Halbwissen dir geholfen hat :)
<seb___> ich arbeite tag für tag daran, auch wenn ich nur 1-2 leute pro jahr schaffe ;) so long...
<seb___> and thanks for all the fish.
<Guest4325> nabend
<Guest4325> geht mein PC kaputt, wenn ich öfters mal den power knopf benutze, anstatt herunterzufahren? herunterfahren geht nicht immer, da mein ubuntu öftersmal abstürtzt
<Guest4325> hallo
<Guest4325> wie kann ich auf lubuntu remastersys installieren?
<koegs> genau wie in Ubuntu
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/remastersys
<Guest4325> aber wenn ich auf installieren klicke wird nur ein neuer tabbei chromium geöffnet
<Guest4325> das geht nicht so wie bei ubuntu
<koegs> dann unterstützt dein chrome evtl. die apt:// links nicht
<koegs> alternativ machs selber im software-center oder per Befehl "sudo apt-get install remastersys"
<Guest4325> dann sagt er "unable to locate package remstersys"
<koegs> hast du auch den ganzen artikel gelesen, mit den Fremdquellen und Paketfreischaltung?
<Guest4325> ich hab mir zumindest die paket quellen kopiert und in meine software sources eingefügt
<koegs> und danach ein apt-get update getätigt?
<Guest4325> ok jetzt gehts, danke :)
<Guest4325> kann ein laptop vom ausschalten durch dem power button kaputt gehen?
<koegs> das ist zwar nicht direkt eine Ubuntu-Frage, aber auf Dauer ist das nicht gut für die Festplatte
<Guest4325> geht die festplatte an sich kaputt, oder nur der inhalt?
<koegs> theoretisch kann beides schäden nehmen, muss aber nicht, für weitere Fragen diesbezüglich dann aber bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Guest4325> wie ist es mit den treibern bei remastersys? wenn ich eine eigene distro aus einen virtuellem computer aus (VirtualBox) mache, funktioniert meine distro dann auch mit einem normalen computer?
<koegs> ja
<Guest4325> sollte ich updates machen, bevor ich die distro erstelle? oder erst nachdem ich sie nachher installiert habe?
<Nfisher> Hi all!! gibt es die Möglichkeit die Home-Partition im Nachhinein zu verschlüsseln (mit Erhalt der bereits angelegten Daten)?
<koegs> Nfisher, nicht selbst gelesen oder probiert, bitte vorher ein Backup anlegen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Einrichten#Homeverzeichnis-umstellen 
<koegs> Guest4325: das kannst du selber entscheiden
<Nfisher> koegs, jo das Problem is eben, dass ich ned genug Platz zum auslagern/Backup hab
<LetoThe2nd> Nfisher: ist allerdings ausdrücklich _KEINE_ hochsicherheitslösung.
<Nfisher> LetoThe2nd, was wäre dann eine "Hochsicherheitslösung"?
<LetoThe2nd> Nfisher: nicht hochsicherheit, aber zumindest deutlich höher wäre alles, was die partition vorher einmal löscht und mit schrott überschreibt. einen container auf einer bestehenden partition anlegen bedeutet nämlich immer, dass der letzte unverschlüsselte stand sich relativ leicht rekonstruieren lässt.
<Nfisher> LetoThe2nd, kk
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: hu ich dachte luks überschreibt beim anlegen erstmal alles random
<apollo13> oder hab nur ich zuerst dd mit /dev/random drüberlassen *nachdenk*
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: aber nicht ecryptfs. und dass man luks direkt auf ner partition mit bestehenden daten anwenden kann wäre mir neu.
<apollo13> naja die daten sind weg, aber blockdevice ist blockdevice
<apollo13> und naja aushängen sollte man die partition vlt davor^^
<LetoThe2nd> dass die beiden innerhalb ihrer container sicher sind ist klar, die richten sie ja entsprechend her. der knackpunkt liegt in der forderung "nachträglich verschlüsseln mit datenerhalt". und das bietet auch eigentlich keine "ernsthafte" verschlüsselungslösung von sich aus an, weil eben systeminhärent unsicher.
 * apollo13 guckt zu truecrypt
<apollo13> die verschlüsseln dir während das system rennt C:, andere platten musst aber aushängen *gg+
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: yep, nachdem sie jahrelang eine solche lösung mit meinen eben genannten gründen abgelehnt haben :P
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab mir noch nicht angeschaut, wie sie das jetzt genau machen, zugegeben.
<apollo13> kA, tun sie aber schon relativ lang afaik
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: schon sehr relativ. das kam in v7 oder so.
<apollo13> hihi, dafür müsste ich jetzt ein windows besitzen
<LetoThe2nd> ich besitze, aber meine paranoia-zeiten sind vorbei.
<SF_> hey kann man für einen svn commit einen standart server eingeben, sodass man nicht immer den pfad dazu schreiben muss?
<apollo13> ja
<SF_> wo denn?
<Nfisher> hmm .. truecrypt bietet die "Verschlüsselung am offenen Herzen" an.. damit könnt ich z.B. schonmal meine Windows-Partitionen verschlüsseln... ratsam?
<apollo13> SF_: keine ahnung, aber svn co, und dann svn ci und dann sollte das ci automatisch ohne weitere angabe bieten
<Nfisher> (ich hab AUF JEDER Partition JEDER Platte 95% belegt)
<LetoThe2nd> Nfisher: fragen zu "truecrypt unter windows" sind hier nachhaltig offtopic.
<Nfisher> LetoThe2nd, sorry!!!!!!!!!!!
<LetoThe2nd> Nfisher: und mangelnde hd-kapazitäten übrigens auch. dein problem, nicht unseres ;P
<SF_> apollo13: was ist denn svn ci ?
<apollo13> SF_: commit, haben die nicht ci als shortcut dafür?
<apollo13> scohn lang kein svn mehr verwende
<apollo13> t
<apollo13> magst dir nicht git oder mercurial angucken?
<SF_> ich dachte svn co ist der shortcut
<LetoThe2nd> SF_: erm, ne? CheckIn, CheckOut
<SF_> oh okay
<LetoThe2nd> SF_: und dass man bei nem checkout nen pfad braucht klingt irgendwie logisch, oder?
<SF_> ja aber kann man den irgendwo als standart pfad setzen?
<LetoThe2nd> ,standard? SF_ 
<shetlandpony> SF_: es heisst STANDARD! Verdammt!
<SF_> oh mann sorry -.-
<LetoThe2nd> SF_: [x] du hast es nciht verstanden.
<LetoThe2nd> SF_: den checkout macht man genau EINMAL am anfang der arbeit um eine working copy zu haben. den irgendwo hart zu hinterlegen ist völliger nonsens.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: seine frage war ja auch nach commits
<LetoThe2nd> SF_: dann arbeitet man nämlich mit update und checkin (== commit), und diese beziehen sich automatisch auf den pfad con dem der checkout kam.
<LetoThe2nd> SF_: ich darf dir mal http://svnbook.red-bean.com ans herz legen ;)
<SF_> vielen dank :)
<LetoThe2nd> have fun.
<SF_> so ich bin dann mal wieder weg bye!
<Guest4325> kann man die icons vom icon theme irgendwo im filesystem finden und sie mit mtPaint bearbeiten?
<Frickelpit> Guest4325: unter /usr/share/icons/
<LetoThe2nd> Guest4325: sag uns bitte bescheid wenn dein wallbuntu fertig ist, wenn du dir hier schon jeden schritt einzeln erklären lassen musst :)
<LetoThe2nd> Guest4325: und, kopier sie icons raus, bearbeit sie, kopier sie wieder rein. macht mehr sinn, wenn du mal kurz über rechte und so nachdenkst.
<balduin> Hi, ich hab ein kleines Problem mit der Aktualisierungsverwaltung, unter 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx. Irgendwann hatte ich mal auf angefangen ein Dist-Upgrade zu machen, ich habe allerdings nach dem empfangen der Liste abgebrochen. Allerdings geistern jetzt immer noch die Einträge von Ubuntu 11.04, also dem Dist-Upgrade bei mir rum. Wie kann ich diese Einträge entfernen. Apt-get autoclean und apt-get  clean zeigten k
<balduin> eine Wirkung.
<balduin> *keine Wirkung
<bullgard6> Wahrscheinlich hilft es, wenn Du noch einmal die Aktualisierungsverwaltung startest und dann dist-upgrade aufrufst.
<bullgard6> Wenn das nicht funktionieren sollte: Die Manpage von apt-get lesen und danach handeln.
<balduin> aber genau das möchte ich gar nicht, ich möchte nicht auf Ubuntu 10.10 (Sorry, von 10.04 kann man nicht auf 11.04 Ugraden) Upgraden, sondern bei Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx bleiben 
<apollo13> dann guck mal in der sources.list nach ob dort einträge von 10.10 sind
<balduin> nein, es sind keine Einträge von 10.10 drin!
<LetoThe2nd> balduin: wo "geistern" diese einträge rum?
<balduin> das weiß ich auch nicht, allerdings scheinen meine externe Softwarequellen dies zu verursachen. Ich habe alle Deaktiviert und jetzt erhalte ich wieder Kernel-Updates
<balduin> aha, es ist die ppa:launchpad quelle von wine (lucid main)
<Guest4325> LetoThe2nd, das dauert noch bis ich ne richtige eigene distro habe, aber ich teste heute schonmal wies geht
<balduin> Guest4325 was für ne eigene Distro?
<SeriousSammy> hab leider keinen ton via hdmi, mixer steht auf hdmi ati sb http://pastebin.de/21971
<deem> mein xfce speichert nach einem neustart die meisten einstellungen nicht. so muss ich zb jedesmal wieder meinen chromium als standardbrowser definieren. im terminal via "update-alternatives" hab ichs auch schon versucht. speichert er auch nicht
<koegs> hm, chrome als default war irgendwie tricky
<koegs> muss grad mal überlegen wie ich es selber hingekriegt habe
<koegs> hm, ich weiß es nicht mehr, habs nicht dokumentiert und irgendeine der vielen alternativ-möglichkeiten hatte funktioniert :(
<deem> ich wühl mich mal ein wenig durch google. wenn es etwas gab, das du gefunden hast, werd ich das wohl auch finden =)
<koegs> deem: es war einer von den vielen Möglichkeiten :D
<koegs> .profile, xdg-open, gnome-browser-blabla, etc.
<deem> koegs: war es das vielleicht? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4/+bug/879281
<koegs> mal eben gucken
<deem> angeblich wurde da aber schon ein fix released
<jokrebel> hi
<dreamon_> gibt es eine möglichkeit unter Ubuntu defekte stellen der Festplatte anzeigen zu lassen. Auch grafisch?
<deem> dreamon_: was würde dir das bringen, wenn du die defekten sektoren der festplatte sehen würdest?
<dreamon_> Die festplatte ist nur an ein paar stellen defekt. sonst läuft sie Tadellos. Um daten zu transportieren wäre sie ok.
<deem> das beantwortet nicht meine frage
<k1l> dreamon_: nein, dazu taugt sie nicht mehr tadelos. sie hat ja defekte stellen!  diese kannst du mit badblocks anzeigene lassen (nicht grafisch)
<dreamon_> Wenn ich die defekten stellen sehen würde könnte ich so partitionieren, das sie außerhalb des defekten bereiches sind
<dreamon_> k1l, badblocks ok. zeigt er es vielleicht an, an welcher stelle das ist.. GB mäßig.. so das ich was damit anfangen könnte?
<deem> dreamon_: nein kannst du nicht. du kannst der platte nicht vorschreiben, welche sektoren sie nutzen soll und welche nicht
<k1l> dreamon_: du kannst mit e2fsck -c checken und ans dateisystem übergeben lassen. aber die platte ist nicht mehr richtig zu gebrauchen
<deem> bzw wenn du alle 5 sektoren einen defekten sektor hast, wie groß sollte da eine partition sein?
<dreamon_> deem, Wie ich schon sagte, sind im moment 3Partitionen drauf.. eine ist defekt(sektoren defekt). Rest geht tadellos. 
<dreamon_> früher konnte man doch mal lowlevel formatieren.. glaube jede Festplatte hat defekte sektoren.. und die werden ausgelagert bis es zu viele werden
<dreamon_> Wie formatiert man eigentlich unter Ubuntu eine festplatte in ext4 auf die Intensiv methode? habe bisher immer gparted genommen, aber das das ja in ein paar Sekunden. das ist bestimmt nicht intensiv
<deem> dreamon_: was verstehst du denn unter intensivß
<deem> ?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: buzzwords, buzzwords, buzzwords... und kein verständnis.
<dreamon_> deem, na komplett beschreiben .. nicht nur das dateisystem anlegen.
<deem> dreamon_: du meinst sicheres löschen? afaik gar nicht
<dreamon_> LetoThe2nd, intensiv = komplett beschreiben, meinetwegen mit Nullen. 
<k1l> ,shred? dreamon_ 
<shetlandpony> dreamon_: shred ueberschreibt Dateien oder Device-Files (z.B.: Partitionen) und loescht sie danach, wenn gewuenscht. Im Gegensatz zu Dateien, die mit rm geloescht wurden, koennen Dateien, die mit shred ueberschrieben und geloescht worden sind, selbst mit forensischen Mitteln nicht mehr wiederhergestellt werden. mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/shred
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: es ist als "formatiert" zu verstehen, wenn die verwaltungsinformationen da sind. fertig. ergo: formatieren legt verwaltungsinformationen an. vollschreiben mit irgendwas ist nicht die aufgabe der formatierung. dafür gibts dd und konsorten.
<dreamon_> Unter windows gab es eine optionen "schnelles Formatieren" und wenn man das weggelassen hat, dann dauerte es Stunden.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: windows != linux, mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen.
<dreamon_> LetoThe2nd, Ok. Es gibt einige Hersteller(Technisat), die empfehlen, eine neue Festplatte erstmal komplett (langsam=Windows) zu formatieren, da sie sonst womöglich probleme bei ihren Geräten verursachen. Abbruch der Aufnahme und dergleichen.(Sat-Receiver Hersteller)
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: whatever, ich habe alles relevante bereits gesagt.
<dreamon_> Würde ein vollschreiben mit shred oder dd bei auftreten eines Schreibproblems, eine Fehlermeldung verursachen oder läuft das dann tod?
<LetoThe2nd> shred weiss ich nicht, dd, läuft tendenziell tot.
<dreamon_> Dann nehm ich mal dd_rescue. " dd_resuce /dev/null /dev/sde " ist das korrekt?
<k1l> dreamon_: du hast dd_rescue nicht verstanden
<dreamon_> k1l, Meinst du das es bei Schreibproblemen keinen Fehler meldet?
<k1l> dreamon_: was willst du eigentlich machen? du wirfst hier wild mit windows theorien, windows programmen, hinweisen von herstellern und fachbegriffen um dich, die aber alle _gar nicht_ zusammenpassen
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: du hast das was grundlegend nicht verstanden. keines dieser tools ist dafür gedacht, mit kaputter hardware herumzutricksen oder irgendwelche windowstheorien nachzubauen. linuxtools haben genau einen zweck, den sie auf intakter hardware erfüllen. defekte hardware tauscht man.
<dreamon_> ok
<dreamon_> LetoThe2nd, Das macht Sinn was du da schreibst. Bin immer noch von Windows-Gedankengut umgarnt. Hab viel zuviel Zeit damit verbracht, das läßt nicht nicht so leicht abschütteln und umdenken. Ich werd mich weiterhin anstrengen. ;)
<Nalkem> dreamon_: wenn du ne hd testen und/oder loeschen willst ist badblocks das tool deiner wahl
<pog> ich probiere grade den Remmina-Client aus, ich wollte mit XDMCP auf den anderen Linuxrechner, mit ist unklar, wie ich mich ueberhaupt einlogge...
<pog> mit der IP-Nr kommt eine schwarze Flaeche, ohne, dass ich was manchen kann. Wenn ich mich ueber ssh einlogge, muesste ich am ssh-server noch was nachinstallieren, die Verbindung wird dann jedenfalls mit Fehler abgebrochen.
<jokrebel> pog: Lokal?
<pog> ja von laptop zum anderen
<pog> sollte der login-Bildschirm des anderen kommen?
<koegs> ja, wenn XDMCP freigeschaltet ist
<pog> dann liegt wohl her das problem
<jokrebel> .oO( was IIRC nicht mehr standardmäßig der Fall ist )
<pog> vermutlich ein security issue
<koegs> jaja, man sollte erst lesen wie das funktioniert, anstatt einfach zu probieren
<pog> :-) ein paar google links hab ich schon verfolgt, aber jetzt weiss ich, wo weitersuchen.
<k1l_> pog: das programm hat sicher auch eine eigene dokumentation
<pog> ahja, mal schauen, thanks
<pog> ist aber eh ein allg. Bildungs problem, eben wie funkioinert xdmcp
<test_> testnachricht
<LetoThe2nd> ,test? test_ 
<shetlandpony> test_: Hilfe ein test! und ich hab nicht gelernt!
<jokrebel> test_: Nimm dafür doch bitte auch einen Test-Cannel, Danke.
<Gamoder> Hallo allerseits; gibt es eigentlich neben dem OpenJDK noch ein anderes, gut unterstützes, stabiles JDK?
<Gamoder> (Hintergrund: JDK stürzt bei mir manchmal mit segfaults ab)
<deem> oracles java
<Gamoder> Das geht wieder? Früher hatte es ja den Ruf, eher schlecht als recht zu funktionieren
<Gamoder> aber probier ich mal aus, danke
<dAnjou> Gamoder: das funktioniert oft besser als das open ding
<dAnjou> gibt n PPA
<frager123> Hallo! Zählen unter Linux Verzeichnisse auch als Dateien?
<dAnjou> frager123: was willst du machen?
<Gamoder> Ah, danke, also nicht das sun-java6-jre?
<dAnjou> Gamoder: ubuntu-version?
<Gamoder> 11.10
<dAnjou> da sollte das nicht mehr in den quellen sein
<dAnjou> deswegen PPA
<dAnjou> google "PPA sun java" sollte helfen
<frager123> Ich will nichts machen. Ich will es nur verstehen wenn die Fragestellung lautet: Gehen Sie zum Verzeichnis /home . Welche Dateien befinden sich dort?
<sonotos> frager123: die privaten verzeichnisse aller benutzer im normalfall
<k1l_> frager123: das bezieht sich eher auf den sinn des home-verzeichnisses und nicht welche dateien oder ordner da genau liegen. aber das ist eher was fürs offtopic
<frager123> sonotos, ah okay und was ist technisch gesehen der Unterschied zwischen Verzeichnissen und Dateien unter Linux?
<LetoThe2nd> frager123: guckst du http://lowfatlinux.com/linux-directories.html
<frager123> okay danke, bye
<sonotos> frager123: eigentlich ist alles nur ne datei, kannst nen folder auch mit vim aufmachen z.B.
<Gamoder> Äh - und wo finde ich so ein aktuelles ppa?
<Gamoder> ferramroberto/java ist ja nicht mehr aktuell
<sonotos> frager123: http://ph7spot.com/musings/in-unix-everything-is-a-file
<Flo_1> tagchen. ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut (Llano) und folgendes Problem: Ubuntu 11.10, Mint 12 --> Monitor sagt kein Signal, Ubuntu 11.04, Suse 11.4 --> bootet, bei Ubuntu allerdings mit dem "hässlichen" bootscreen und in Gnome2 rein.
<Flo_1> Monitor hängt am VGA-Anschluss der APU, GraKa ist keine separate drin.
<ppq> Flo_1: geht denn die ubuntu 11.10 live-cd?
<dadrc> Tjo, was die komischen anderen Distro da angeht, keine Ahnung. Ansonsten klingt das so, als würde da was mit der 3D-Beschleunigung der Treiber nicht klappen
<ppq> bei neuen amd-grafikchips kommt das häufiger vor
<Flo_1> ppq: geht, aber ohne signal am monitor wie gesagt ;)
<ppq> man muss chrooten (gleicher kernel im live-system wie auf der installation) und fglrx manuell installieren
<ppq> ich hab's etwas anders gemacht: die ubuntu netboot mini.iso genommen, minimalsystem via netboot aufgesetzt mit text-installer, bei der package selection "OpenSSH-Server" ausgewählt, gebootet und dann per ssh fglrx installiert und konfiguriert
<ppq> ist vielleicht sogar einfacher, wenn die live-cd auch nicht gehr
<ppq> t
<dadrc> Recoverykonsole mit Netzwerk sollte auch gehen
<Flo_1> also sprich ohne fglrx nix bild, richtig?
<Flo_1> (außer im Textmodus)
<ppq> Flo_1: wenn das kein produktivsystem ist und du für support nach #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 wechselst, kannst du auch mal 12.04 testen, vielleicht hast du da auch ohne fglrx bild. das ist noch nicht released und im alphastadium, daher kein support dazu in #ubuntu-de, aber es könnte sein, dass du damit gut fährst.
<Flo_1> das klingt gut. soll zwar ein Produktivsystem werden, aber wenn das mit 12.04 klappt klatsche ich erstmal 11.04 drauf (oder suse 11.4) - ist ja noch nicht EOL, dürfte also gehen. Aber irgendwie lustig, dass seit Kernel 3.0.x Llano-Support drin ist und alle Distris mit eben diesem Kernel bei mir zicken. Die älteren zeigen ja immerhin Bild.
<Flo_1> Oder eben die SSH-Variante.
<Flo_1> ppq: könnte man auch auf einem laufenden 11.10er System (anderer Rechner, aber ATI-GraKa) fglrx draufhauen und dann die HDD umbauen? sollte doch auch gehen, oder?
<Flo_1> (wäre mein alter Rechner. Die ATI-Karte läuft mit den freien Treibern.)
<Sandreas> Moin.
<Sandreas> Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Und zwar möchte ich ein Programm automatisch starten, es benötigt aber root rechte
<deem> Sandreas: ein grafisches programm?
<k1l_> welches programm ist das? eigentlich hat alles was wichtig ist und root benötigt eh nen daemon
<Sandreas> Nein… xboxdrv, falls das bekannt ist. Es ist ein Userspace Treiber, der aber X-libs benötigt, weil DBus zum Einsatz kommt 
<k1l_> naja, nicht alles. aber sehr vieles davon :)
<Sandreas> Ich möchte es als Daemon starten, aber es geht nur, wenn ich es in der X-Session starte, die läuft
<Sandreas> Hab schon alles probiert. Auch mit DISPLAY=:0
<Sandreas> Hab sogar in die sudoers-Datei eingetragen, dass sudo für dieses Programm keine Passwort-Abfrage hat
<Sandreas> geht trotzdem nicht
<k1l_> das ist doch kein programm in dem sinne, das ist doch nen kernel modul
<Sandreas> Nein, ist ein userspace Treiber
<k1l_> welches ubuntu? welches vbox?
<k1l_> aus den quellen oder von woanders?
<Sandreas> Ubuntu 11.10
<Fuchs> _x_box 
<Sandreas> Standard-Desktop-cD
<Sandreas> Upgrade von 11.04 gemacht
<Fuchs> und ist mir neu, dass das zwingend als root arbeiten muss 
<Sandreas> Muss es nicht
<Sandreas> Aber um den aktuellen treiber zu detachen, muss es
<Fuchs> gut, dann sehe ich das Problem nicht
<k1l_> achso. xbox driver. sry. hatte das als virtualbox kernel modul gelesen
<Sandreas> Und da ich das machen möchte, wäre es gut
<Fuchs> und das duerfte dann auch an xauth scheitern 
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, gksudo sollte das hinbekommen, kommt halt kurz ein Passwortschirmchen 
<Sandreas> Ich möchte es ohne Passwort
<Sandreas> Nach dem reboot soll es direkt verfügbar sein
<Sandreas> Okay, ich probiere mal was und dann melde ich mich wieder;) dauert 5 mins
<k1l_> ab 12.04 ist der wohl in universe dabei
<Sandreas> Was? Der Treiber xboxdrv?
<k1l_> ja
<Sandreas> cool.
<Sandreas> mmh. also wenn ich mit visudo in die sudoers Datei folgendes eintrage: sandreas all = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/xboxdrv
<Sandreas> dann sollte das doch normalerweise mit sudo ohne passwort startbar sein oder?
<Sandreas> vgl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/konfiguration
<Sandreas> Das hab ich jetzt gemacht. allerdings fragt der immernoch nach einem Passwort
<Sandreas> Was mache ich falsch?
<k1l_> all klein?
<k1l_> letzte zeile freigelassen?
<Sandreas> Mom, ich gucke;)
<k1l_> ähm, das steht auch nur im roten kasten :/ die sind nicht umsonst rot
<k1l_> und wie immer bei Linux: Groß-Kleinschreibung beachten
<Sandreas> alles korrekt… geht immer noch nicht
<Sandreas> habs jetzt testweise sogar auf ALL gestellt (also alle programme)
<Sandreas> sudo test => passwort for sandreas
<Sandreas> die genaue Zeile lautet: sandreas ALL=NOPASSWD:ALL
<Sandreas> alles andere ist korrekt… wird die erst wieder nach nem neustart des Terminals geladen?
<Sandreas> habs hingekriegt
<Sandreas> danke an alle für die hilfe
<overlook> Sandreas: woran lags denn nun?
<overlook> (falls so ein problem nochmal auftritt)
<Sandreas> Ich ermittle grade… könnte an der position in der /etc/sudoers liegen. habs ganz ans ende gemacht
<Sandreas> Oder an einem leerzeichen statt einem Tab...
<k1l_> ja das letzte gilt. steht aber auch im artikel :/
<Sandreas> Ja… aber es gibt nix, das davor stehen würde für den User
<Sandreas> Der Artikel ist super… aber ich habs halt versucht an die "richtige" stelle zu machen
<Sandreas> # User privilege specification
<Sandreas> Da gings nicht… unten gehts. Ich lasse es jetzt so. Hatte auf jeden fall mit der Position zu tun
<Sandreas> Jää, xboxdrv wird nun auch automatisch gestartet. Einfach über Startprogramme eingebunden ;)
<lothar_> hallo wer kann mir sagen  wie bekomme ich firefox bin raus
<k1l_> ?
<k1l_> ,wf? lothar_ 
<shetlandpony> lothar_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<overlook> lothar_: du meinst "firefox-bin" ?
<lothar_> ja genau 
<overlook> und wo soll das "raus"?
<k1l_> lothar_: was hast du denn vor?
<lothar_> wenn ich meinen computer ausschalten will zeigt er mir an das firefox bin noch am laufen ist und das nervt 
<k1l_> wie wäre es mit einfach firefox schliessen?
<lothar_> hab ja angeblich keinen firefox  auf meinem computer drauf
<lothar_> das verstehe ich nicht so ganz
<overlook> Welche Ubuntu Version setzt du ein?
<Frickelpit> lothar_: was sagt whereis firefox bei dir?
<lothar_> ich kenne mich da nicht so gut aus whereis was bedeutet das sorry
<overlook> oeffne eine konsole und gib dort "whereis firefox" ein
<lothar_> danke werds versuchen
<overlook> Wenn Du das neues Ubuntu drauf hast, kannst Du per Strg-Alt-T eine konsole oeffnen
<lothar_> ok danke versuche es mal
<overlook> das loest dein problem nicht, gibt jedoch auskunft ueber deine konfiguration. diese ist noetig um dirweiter helfen zu koennen.
<lothar_> danke
<k1l_> lothar_: den befehl samt output bitte nopasten:
<k1l_> ,nopaste? lothar_ 
<shetlandpony> lothar_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<lothar_> hab jetzt eine konsole offen 
<lothar_> unten steht bash
<k1l_> lothar_: du hast so lange gebraucht um "alt+strg+t" zu drücken?
<Frickelpit> unten steht nichts, wenn ein terminal offen ist
<k1l_> deswegen wunder ich mich ja.
<fbausch> lothar_: welche Ubuntuversion benutzt du eigentlich?
<overlook> dort wo bash steht, gibst du nun "whereis firefox" ein
<lothar_> habe ich jetzt gemacht
<fbausch> lothar_: da ist jetzt eine Ausgabe, die kannst du markieren und dann bei einem Nopaste-Service einfügen
<fbausch> oh
<Approach> hi@all
<Approach> bei meinem notebook werden zwei Grafikcontroller angezeigt
<Approach> einam intel and nvidia
<Approach> weil Treiber benötige ich nun
<jokrebel> Approach: Wie ich hörte kann man das im BIOS auch fest auswählen.
<k1l_> Approach: welche ubuntu version?
<Approach> k1l_, Lucid
<Frickelpit> Approach: stichwort bumblebee
<k1l_> also bei lucid wird das eng imho
<Approach> Frickelpit, Bumblebee is the name of several fictional characters from the various Transformers universes.
<Approach> haha
<dadrc> Ironhide, btw.
<pog> ich hab grad das ubuntu 7.10 (mit dem Andlinux auf Vista) installiert, geht und auch das Nety wie man sieht, aber die Ami-belegung der Tastatur... gerne wuerde ich auf 10.04 upgraten, frage mich wie ich das aus eine Installation machen soll.
<Frickelpit> Approach: https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee
<Approach> k1l_, was meinst du mit "eng"
<k1l_> pog: andlinux, 7.10,  vista das ist alles nix für hier
<pog> ich frage mich wie ich das Untuntu 7.10 hier updaten kann... vielleicht ein offtopic thema,
<Frickelpit> pog: 7.10? das ist schon lange tod
<k1l_> pog: stichwort historische quellen. aber da wäre es einfacher ein lucid zu installieren als 3 tage upzugraden und dann noch probleme zu haben
<pog> ich weiss, aber es ist das Release das Andlinux noch verwendet. AndLinux ist ein Kernel der unter Windows laeuft und dann eine Installation bedient.
<jokrebel> OMG
<pog> es ist nun eher offtopic, weil es das Verfahren aus Andlinux betrifft.
<k1l_> pog: ubuntu weg: richtiger isntall. gibt zwar wubi, aber das ist eher murks.
<k1l_> ,nvidia? Approach 
<shetlandpony> Approach: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Approach> Frickelpit, hat ein gutes Stichwort ;-)
<Approach> bumblebee könnte tatsächlich mein problem helfen
<MonsieurBon> Hi
<MonsieurBon> Ich hab kein Netzwerk Icon. Wie kriege ich das wieder da rechts oben hin? Beim Laptop ist es weiterhin vorhanden, aber beim Desktop nicht...
<Simeon> welche UBuntu version?
<jokrebel> MonsieurBon: Wenn es ein älteres Ubuntu ist, hast Du vielleicht nur das Benachrichtigungsdingens versehentlich aus dem Panel gelöscht. Mit Rechtsklick kann man das wieder zufügen.
<MonsieurBon> Simeon, jokrebel 11.10 Neuinstallation
<ubaba> moin
<ubaba> wenn ich an mein laptop (ion /nvidia) per hdmi an mein tv anschließe, muss ich mich immer erst ab und wieder anmelden um ein bild am tv zu bekommen... ist das normal?
<dadrc> ubaba, nvidia-Treiber?
<ubaba> ja
<dadrc> Könntest mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Disper probieren
<dadrc> Das hilft meistens bei solchen Problemen
<dadrc> Damit kannst du dir wunderbar Skripte anlegen, um die Ausgänge anzulegen
<dadrc> bzw, an- und auszuschalten
<ubaba> ahh cool danke
<ubaba> ich hab dann noch ein problem mit meinem pc (ATI) ... ich bekomme es ums verrecken nicht hin das hd videos flüssig laufen 
<dadrc> Kein ATI hier → keine Ahnung davon ;)
<dadrc> Aber: Ein paar mehr Infos wären bestimmt hilfreich
<dadrc> Ubuntuversion, Treiber, Karte...
<Approach> Die Treiber funktionieren immer noch nich :/
<Approach> Eigentlich benötige ich momentan keine Bumblee unterstützung
<Approach> will erstma eine vernünftige Auslösung haben :-/
<Approach> Im Bios kann ich die 2 Grafikkarten vom notebook nicht einstellen
<jokrebel> Approach: Weil Du Dich in einer VM befindest?
<Approach> jokrebel, Notebook Dell Insporion ( Intel and Nvidia)
<jokrebel> Approach: Das war aber nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage :-/
<Approach> VM = virtual machine? nein
<Approach> jokrebel, ?
<jokrebel> Approach: Dann sollte man da aber gezielt ein disablen können.
<nunatakker> Wollte mal wieder abcde benutzen. Der sagt allerdings nur: [ERROR] abcde: CDROM device cannot be found.
<Approach> jokrebel, ist doch für virtuelle maschinen gedacht
<Approach> sprich wenn ich kvm betreibe usw.
<nunatakker> Mit SoundJuicer kann ich jedoch ohne Probleme auslesen. Woran kann das liegen
<nunatakker> AudioCDs wurden doch sonst direkt erkannt
<nunatakker> hab das tool zwar schon länger nicht mehr genutzt, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann musste man nie einen pfad angeben
<jokrebel> Approach: Also doch?
<Approach> jokrebel, bist du ein bot? ...ist doch für virtuelle maschinen gedacht, sprich wenn ich kvm betreibe usw.
<nunatakker> und wenn ichs versuche passiert auch nicht wirklich viel mehr: http://pastebin.com/ep5Rvx1s
<jokrebel> Approach: Sorry - werd aus Deinen Ausführungen nich schlau :/
<Approach> jokrebel, ok
<jokrebel> Approach: Beschreibe Dein Problem doch bitte nochmal ausführlich und gib auch genauere Daten und Fehlermeldungen an.
<Approach> jokrebel, Habe auf einem neuen Dell Notebook ubuntu installiert. Nun möchte ich grafik-driver installieren. Jedoch besitzt ich zwei grafikkarten.
<jokrebel> Approach: Und welches Dell-Modell ist das _genau_? Und wie lautet die Bezeichnung der zwei Karten?
<Approach> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:0116] (rev 09)
<Approach> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation Device [10de:0df5] (rev a1)
<Approach> dell inspiron n7110
<Fuchs> jokrebel: ich werde mich hueten mit einer blau.de Mobilverbindung zu supporten, aber:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log  oder den sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh  (obwohl ganz sicher die intel aktiv ist) 
<Fuchs> ich wuerde zweiteres empfehlen, weil da ist die xrandr Ausgabe drin
<jokrebel> Approach: Das galt indirekt Dir. Paste doch bitte mal die  /var/log/Xorg.0.log und führe ein "sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh" aus, was einen Bug-Report in Dein Home erstellt. Das dann entpacken und irgendwo hochladen und uns den Link geben, bitte.
<Approach> jokrebel, ich komm gleich wieder, kurz restart..
<pog> wie wuerde man aus sich selbst ein ReleaseUpdate ueber mehrere Release machen? in meinem Fall von einem Xubuntu 7.x yu 10.04, koennte man einfach die Namen in source.list aendern?
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> du musst jedes zwischenupdate machen
<k1l_> zumindest von 8.04 könntest du zu 10.04 gehen, weil lts zu lts
<frager123> Kennt Ihr die Meldung auf Launchpad: "Ihre Seite war abgestanden."?
<k1l_> (anders als bei debian braucht man den installer, weil der auch andere anpassungen vornimmt als nur die pakete zu tauschen)
<k1l_> ,ot? frager123 
<shetlandpony> frager123: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<frager123> Ich wollte einen Bug Report senden
<frager123> das hat doch definitiv was mit Ubuntu zu tun
<k1l_> frager123: dabei geht es aber um einen bug auf launchpad und nicht um einen bug im ubuntu.
<frager123> okay ich wechsle
<k3Rn> hallo
<k3Rn> ich habe zwei netzwerkkarten in meinem server. ich möchte gern die zweite (eth1) an eine bridge anschliessen. muss ich der bridge eine IP zuweisen, oder geht es auch ohne?
<jokrebel> k3Rn: Was _weshalb_ eine Ubuntu-Frage ist?
<fbausch> k3Rn: besteht da ein bestimmtes Problem mit Ubuntu? ansonsten:
<Fuchs> jokrebel: kann gut eine sein 
<fbausch> ,ot? k3Rn 
<shetlandpony> k3Rn: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<dadrc> k3Rn, die Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerkbr%C3%BCcke ist eigentlich ziemlich ausführlich, schon mal angeguckt?
<k3Rn> dadrc: in allen beispielen wird dr bridge immer eine ip zugewiesen...
<eddy> k3Rn, Was genau meinst du an eine Bridge anschliessen?
<eddy> Hast du bereits ein Interface in br0 und moechtest ein weiteres hinzufuegen?
<eddy> Wenn mich meine Erinnerunf nicht taeuscht, so arbeitet eine Breucke auf Level 2 und dort sollte es keine IP-Adressen geben.
<k3Rn> ich möchte eine bridge erstellen über die 'interfaces' datei, und möchte ihr am liebsten keine ip zuweisen. bisher sieht meine config so aus: http://pastebin.com/wVkbYrkz
<k3Rn> extbr0 wird in dem fall eine feste ip zugewiesen... (so geht auch alles)
<eddy> Gibt es einen Grund warum du die IP-Adresse nicht zuweisen moechtest?
<eddy> Du kannst sie natuerlich weglassen, jedoch muesstest du den anderen Geraeten dann aber irgendwie mitteilen, wie die Maschine erreicht werden kann.
<Pilatus> gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ich mein Terminal was ich öffne ins Tray packen kann wenn ich das nicht benutze ?
<sdx23> Pilatus: genau das könnte man mit Alltray bewerkstelligen. Aber es gibt auch fertige Alternativen: Yakuake und Tilda, um mal nur zwei zu nennen.
<Pilatus> danke sdx23 das sollte mir weiterhelfen 
<k3Rn> eddy: der server ist ja über die erste karte (eth0) erreichbar. in dem zweiten netz (in dem eth1 hängt) fände ch es schöner wenn der server dort keine ip hätte, sondern nur die VMs die uber die bridge nach aussen gehn.
<k3Rn> eddy: wie würde die interfaces aussehn ohne ip adresse für extbr0?
<eddy> k3Rn: Die VMs holen sich bestimmt per Broadcast eine IP vom DHCP-Server... es sollte eigentlich auch alles ohne IP-Adresse bei der Bridge funktionieren.
<k3Rn> eddy: ja genau - bin mir bloss nicht sicher wie man sie dann in der interfaces datei definieren würde :/
<eddy> k3Rn hmm...
<eddy> k3Rn, Da faellt mir auch nicht sofort ein wie, ich das gemacht haette... bei meinem System, habe ich fuer die komplette Netzconfig ein Skript, was beim Start ausgefuehrt wird...
<k3Rn> ich probier gleich mal rum - vielleicht einfach inet manual und dann nur die bridge_ports angeben und address etc weglassen..?
<eddy> k3Rn,  Was passier, wenn du aus "iface extbr0 inet static", "iface extbr0 inet manual" machst und die Optionen address etc weglaesst.
<eddy> Hmm, gleiche Idee ^^
<eddy> k3Rn, sagst du bescheid, wenn es funktioniert bzw. nicht funktioniert.
<k3Rn> ok
<stephan_arch> für was steht iwconfig bzw ifconfig?
<apollo13> stephan_arch: was hat das mit ubuntu support zu tun?!
<stephan_arch> benutze häufig iwconfig und ifconfig und will nur wissen für was es steht, wenn das nichts mit support zu tun hat, sorry
<guntbert> au, da hab ich nicht aufgepasst und stephan_arch hier her geschickt  -- jedenfalls: iwconfig =configure a wireless network interface
<gerhard_> Netzwerkkonfiguration
<apollo13> guntbert: du hättest in ruhig in #archlinux.de lassen können^^
<guntbert> stephan_arch: für beides: schau dir man ifconfig   bzw man iwconfig 
<guntbert> an
<f31n> wenn ich apache spezifische fragen hab ist wohl besser mich gleich an #apache zu wenden und nicht hier zu fragen auch wenn er auf ubu läuft oder?
<f31n> um genau zu sein steh ich an, der server sagt mir dass er keinen domainname hat was klar is da httpd.conf leer ist ... nur wenn ich dort jetzt was eintrage hört der komplette server inklusive virutellen servern auf den domainname und nicht mehr auf die virtuellen server oder?
<bekks> Wenn du vhosts hast, kannst du die Warnung ignorieren, weil die vhost-configs greifen.
<f31n> bekks is doch immer noch der aller beste danke dir :)
<furks> Ich werde demnaechst reisen und will meine Festplatte sichern. Soll ich die wichtigen Partitionen mit dem Festplattentool formartieren und gleichzeitig cryptage benutzen?
<MarkusH> hallo furks 
<MarkusH> mit sichern meinst du backup oder verschlüsseln?
<furks> verschluesseln
<furks> hallo
<apollo13> je nachdem wo du hinwillst hat der zoll verschlüsselte festplatten nicht gerne…
<bekks> Mit welchen "Festplattentool" denn? Und warum formatieren?
<furks> apollo13, echt?
<MarkusH> greifst du nur mit Linux drauf zu, furks 
<furks> daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht
<furks> nur Linux
<MarkusH> furks: ja, die USA schauen hin und wieder rein, oder wollen das jedenfalls
<MarkusH> furks: dann nimm LUKS mit LVM
<furks> bekks, formatieren => verschluesseln wird dort angeboten
<MarkusH> ,luks? furks 
<shetlandpony> furks, luks ist das "linux unified key setup", ein Standardverfahren zur Festplattenverschluesselung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS
<furks> LUKS, okay
<furks> wird das auch von dem einfachen festplattentool verwendet?
<furks> da wo die systemeigenschaften sind
<MarkusH> furks: ich wiederhole bekks frage: wWelches festplattentool?
<furks> mom
<apollo13> furks: nein, da musst dich schon mit der konsole spielen
<apollo13> das ist nix zum "zusammenklicken"
<furks> auf Engl. heisst das Disk Utility
<furks> wenn man eine Partition formatieren will, dann wird das als Option angeboten
<MarkusH> hmm, kA. Noch nie genutzt
<bekks> furks: Vergiss das. WEnn Du Verschlüsseln willst, be nutz das Terminal.
<furks> okay, habe auch schon die Anleitung aus ubuntuusers gesehen
<furks> dachte nur, dass das auch so 'easy' geht, mittels Disk Utility
<furks> gibt es wirklich kein graphisches tool?
<apollo13> warum sollte man das verwenden wollen?
<bekks> furks: Hast Du den Artikel oben gelesen?
<MarkusH> furks: glaube uns bitte, Verschlüsselung ist ein heikles Thema was keine GUI vollständig korrekt abbilden kann
<furks> okay
<furks> aber wenn ich nur eine Datenpartition verschluesseln will?
<bekks> Immer.
<furks> okay :-) glaube euch jetzt
<furks> habs nur probieren wollen
<MarkusH> furks: kein Problem
<furks> btw: wisst Ihr, wass bsp. in den USA passiert, wenn die eine verschl. Platte vorfinden?
<bekks> ,ot? furks 
<shetlandpony> furks: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<furks> wow, ihr seid hart ... okay, keine weiteren Fragne
<MarkusH> furks: nicht _hier_, drüben gerne
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-07
<Yurim> Hallo Leute! Hat einer von euch eine Crypto Smartcard am Laufen? Ich habe Probleme mit dem gpg-agent, denn der funktioniert nur, wenn ich die GPG_AGENT_INFO manuell setze.
<bullgard6> [Synaptic > Beschreibung streamripper] Sind die Begriffe »Online-Stream« und »Radio-Stream« Synonyma?
<daswort> Gibts ein cli-Programm mit dem man Youtubefilme herunterladen kann?
<daswort> clive gibts git clone git://repo.or.cz/clive.git
<bullgard6> daswort: youtube-dl
<fubsi> Hallo! Mein System: 11.10, 64Bit. Frage: Wenn ich auf 'Dash-Startseite' gehe, dann erscheint dieses grosse transparente Panel. Kann ich da irgendwie die Eintraege aendern. Wenn ja, wie?
<fubsi> ein link auf eine Wiki-Seite waere sehr hilfreich
<fubsi> hallo?
<jokrebel> fubsi: Fürs erste mal dies http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC aber ich such noch weiter.
<fubsi> jokrebel, danke
<fubsi> kann auch auf English sein
<jokrebel> fubsi: Find da irgendwie nichts drüber. Vielleicht mal versuchen direkt Einfluss zu nehmen. Über AskUbuntu oder http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<fubsi> jokrebel, danke, ich werde es mal versuchen .... komisch, dass noch kein anderer die gleiche Idee hat, wo sich sowas doch direkt anbietet
<fubsi> bis nacher
<ygetartson> Hi! Gibt es in Oneiric eigentlich noch die Möglichkeit, eine automatische Tipppause einzustellen?
<ygetartson> Habe gerade in den Tastatureinstellungen die entsprechenden Settings nicht mehr gefunden
<ygetartson> Gibt es noch jemanden außer mir, der die Tipppausen vermißt? ;)
<Guest4325> hallo
<Guest4325> ist
<Guest4325> es
<Guest4325> normal, dass lubuntu immer bugs und der explorer immer abstürzt,
<Guest4325> oder mach ich da etwas falsch?
<MarkusH> Guest4325: wenn du so fragst nehme ich Letzteres
<cari_veri_dt> Guest4325: das nicht nicht normal. keiner baut eine betriebssystem erweiterung die absichtlich bugs enthält und abstürze produziert.
<cari_veri_dt> ...mal abgesehn von bösewichtigen.
<jokrebel> ygetartson: Was verstehst Du unter "Tipppause"?
<cari_veri_dt> Ich hab ein anderen Anliegen: Ist es möglich die installation von selbst kompilierten programmen per "apt-get purge" rückgängig zu machen wenn man mit "checkinstall" statt "make install" installiert ?
<k1l> cari_veri_dt: ich hörte mal sowas, bin mir aber nicht sicher
<Guest4325> aber woher kommen die vielen bugs her? ich hab erst vor einpar tagen installiert
<Guest4325> selbst window hielt bei mir länger
<Guest4325> windows*
<jokrebel> ,enter? Guest4325
<shetlandpony> Guest4325: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<cari_veri_dt> k1l: kennst du sonst ne alternative. ich hab immer das gefühl "make innstall" schütttet Sand ins system und den bekommt man dann nicht mehr rausm, vorallem wenn man was deinstallieren möchte.
<Frickelpit> cari_veri_dt: mit checkinstall wird ja ein .deb-Paket erstellt und installiert, also ja
<k1l> cari_veri_dt: checkinstall ist auf jeden fall vorzuziehen unter ubuntu
<Guest4325> wird xcfe bei mir besser laufen?
<k1l> Guest4325: was geht denn genau nicht? welche fehlter treten auf? was hast du da schon rumgefummelt?
<k1l> ,wf? Guest4325 
<shetlandpony> Guest4325: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<cari_veri_dt> Frickelpit, k1l ok. probier ich mal. ich gebs nur ungern zu aber an soner stelle wünsch ich mir "sicherspunkte" wie und windows.
<k1l> cari_veri_dt: backups sollte man man eh anlegen.
<Guest4325> ich hab nur viele programme aus probiert und war auch viel im internet. sonst hab ich ein wenig mit den icons und wallpapers rumgefummelt. der PCManFm explorer sürtzt ziemlich häufig ab, wenn ich zB etwas öffne, oder manchmal auch von selbst
<Guest4325> aber der ist auch schon nur seltener abgestürtzt noch bevor ich rumgefummelt habe
<cari_veri_dt> k1l: ja backups, aber ich will ja nicht ubuntu neuinstallieren müssen, nur weil ein programm probleme macht.
<ygetartson> +jokrebel: eine regelmäßige und kurzfristige bildschirm- und tastatursperre
<Guest4325> funktioniert xcfe also besser? oder lieber gnome?oder kann es bei allen vorkommen?
<k1l> Guest4325: so kann man das nicht sagen. wenn die icons fehler haben ist klar, warum immer alles abstürzt z.b. auch ist die frage was und warum da abstürzt nicht geklärt.
<Guest4325> die fenster von ordnern schließen sich manchmal von alleine
<Guest4325> vor allem, wenn ich versuche eine datei zu öffnen
<k1l> Guest4325: welches ubuntu genau? welche programme sind beteiligt? gibt es fehlermeldungen? was genau machst du dann da? ist das reproduzierbar?
<Guest4325> lubuntu 11.10
<Guest4325> programm PCmanFM, keine fehelrmeldung, 
<k1l> welche datei?
<Guest4325> wenn ich zB egal welche, ich will zB ein bild in .../pictures öffnen, und dann ist der ordner zu, und ich muss ich nochmal öffnen
<Guest4325> passiert aber nicht immer
<k1l> ja das klingt komisch und nicht gewollt hast du vlt mal mit sudo und grafischen programmen rumgespielt?
<ygetartson> noch in der letzten version von ubuntu gab es die möglichkeit, solch eine Tipppause alle soundsoviel minuten einzulegen. Erinnert sich jemand hier daran?
<Guest4325> sudo benutz ich oft, aber was meinst du mit grafischen programmen?
<Guest4325> ich hab mit gimp und mtpaint icons bearbeitet
<k1l> Guest4325: sudo ist für die konsole. wenn man sudo mit einem grafischen programm wie gimp, pcmanfm oder firefox nutzt zerschiesst das einem das system
<Guest4325> das hab ich gemacht, aber wieso ist das so? kann man das nicht vermeiden? ist das ein bug?
<k1l> nein. das ist kein bug. das ist eine falsche benutzung.  die resultiert meist aus der windows angewohnheit alles als admin machen zu wollen, obwohl das gar nicht nötig ist
<Guest4325> aber wenn ich zb ein spiel im filesystem modifizieren will, brauch ich dafür die root rechte, wie mach ich das dann sonst?
<k1l> ,sudo? Guest4325 
<shetlandpony> Guest4325: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> den artikel lesen. und mit lesen meine ich lesen und nicht überfliegen wo nur die befehle stehen
<k1l> Guest4325: und der normale user hat erstmal wenig da zu suchen, wo nur mit sudo gearbeitet werden darf. wenn man die root-rechte braucht sollte man schon wissen was man da tut.
<Guest4325> ja, ich weiss doch was ich tue
<Guest4325> an den systemdateien hab ich nichts geändert
<k1l> nein. wenn du sudo mit grafischen programmen nutzt weisst du das nicht. lies den artikel da ist erklärt warum, wieso und wie
<Guest4325> nur die bilder von manchen spielen, oder icon
<k1l> Guest4325: es zerballert trotzdem die rechte, wenn du nicht als user sondern als root ordner öffnest
<k1l> das ist einfach eine falsche bedienung und dann ist klar, warum das system probleme macht
<Guest4325> ahso, d.h. ich muss das mit : "kgsudo pcmanfm" anstatt mit "sudo pcmanfm" ?
<Guest4325> und dann gibts keine probleme mehr?
<k1l> kgsudo gibts nicht, aber das geht in die richtige richtung. zudem sind root-file explorer immer ein risiko, weil man schnell mal woanders hinklickt und vergisst, dass man root ist.
<koegs> Guest4325: ein gut gemeinter Rat... vielleicht benutzt du Ubuntu erstmal eine Weile bevor du meinst selber ein neues Wallbuntu zu kreieren
<Guest4325> oh, ich meinte gksudo
<k1l> Guest4325: sry aber du hast scheinbar kaum ahnung von der materie. du solltest wirklich einen gang zurückschalten und dir die grundlagen aneignen. du musst zudem deine rechte die du vermurkst hast wieder korrigeren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/homeverzeichnis#Rechte-korrigieren
<k1l> Guest4325: und nochmal: auch nen gksudo programm ist ein risiko. das sollte man vermeiden zu nutzen.
<daswort_w> gibt es einen parameter mit dem man beim mplayer das seitenverhältnis erzwingen kann?
<k1l> daswort_w: hast du dir mal die manpage (man mplayer) oder die dokumentation angeguckt? 
<Guest4325> kann man sudo nicht deinstallieren und durch ein unkomplizierteres programm ersetzen?
<k1l> Guest4325: nein
<k1l> rootrechte (auch durch sudo) nimmt man nicht bei jeder gelegenheit. das macht man einfach nicht. es gibt sachen da braucht man sie, aber da muss der nutzer auch wissen was er tut. bei dem kram, den der nutzer so machen darf braucht man ja auch keien rootrechte
<k1l> Guest4325: das sind halt basics. 
<Guest4325> inwiefern ist gksudo auch ein risiki? angenommen man weiß, was man tut
<jokrebel> Schon allein weil man bei grafischen Programmen (selbst mit gutem Hintergrundwissen) nicht genau weiß was die GUI da im Hintergrund _genau_ fabriziert.
<k1l_> Guest4325: nein, du weisst nicht was du tust. (ich rede nicht davon, welche zeile du in deinem spiel änderst) es ist ein risiko weil man einfach schnell mit rootrechten dahinkommen kann wo man keine haben sollte
<mariobuntu> mahlzeit gemeinde.
<mariobuntu> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich lightdm auf urzustand bekomme?
<bekks> Was ist denn das eigentlich Problem?
<ubuntu-n00b> hallo zusammen ich habe eine penliche frage: wie kann ich eine feste IP adresse per console setzen?
<bekks> Mittels ifconfig
<ubuntu-n00b> bleinbt die nach dem booten dann auch bestehen?
<bekks> Nein.
<mariobuntu> bekks,  habe div.  Sachen drinne (cairo gnome 3 xfce) die nach deinstallierung nicht in lightdm herausgenommen wurden.
<ubuntu-n00b> ich kenne ifcfg-eth0 dateien etc. aber wo sind die bei ubuntu?
<bekks> ubuntu-n00b: Die gibts bei Ubuntu nicht, weil Ubuntu kein Redhat ist.
<bekks> ubuntu-n00b: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk
<koegs> ubuntu-n00b: du suchst wahrscheinlich /etc/network/interfaces
<k1l_> ubuntu-n00b: über die interfaces. ist im wiki artikel auch beschrieben und mit nen bischen hirnschmalz sehr einfach
<jokrebel> mariobuntu: Was passiert wenn Du das (vermeintlich deinstallierte) versuchst auszuwählen?
<mariobuntu> jokrebel, witziger weise bootet er dann den bestand wenn z.b. gnome wähle wird unity gestartet.
<Elw2> mariobuntu,  dpkg-reconfigure vllt ...
<mariobuntu> Elw2, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm    <--- so?      
<Elw2> yup
<Elw2> denk ich mal, aber bin ich mir recht unsicher >_>
<mariobuntu> werds nacher mal testen.rechner ist ne mediabox im Wohnzimmer.Frauchen schaut gerade fern :-)
<ubuntu-n00b> also wäre sowas richtig? http://pastebin.com/pjRT4YNj
<bekks> ubuntu-n00b: Warum setzt Du die statische IP nicht über den Network-Manager.
<bekks> So als Frage :)
<ubuntu-n00b> nix grafische oberfläche, "server" paar kilometer weit weg :)
<Elw2> mariobuntu, lightdm ? scheint kein packet bei mir zu sein
<bekks> ubuntu-n00b: Kannst du uns mal ein lsb_release -a von dem "Server" zeigen?
<bekks> ,packet? Elw2 
<shetlandpony> Elw2: siehe http://tinyurl.com/pacet [paket]
<bekks> ,nopaste? ubuntu-n00b 
<shetlandpony> ubuntu-n00b: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<WiseMonk> ist es normal, dass bei lubuntu die option "run in terminal" bei ausführbaren dateien nicht funtioniert? 
<bekks> WiseMonk: Hier funktioniert sie super.
<k1l_> WiseMonk: kommt auf die datei drauf an
<mariobuntu> Elw2, hm als befehl vorhanden.
<ubuntu-n00b> +bekks: http://pastebin.com/EZ1rVWYY
<mariobuntu> ^zumindest auf meinen arbeitszimmerrechner
<Elw2> bei mir nicht ..... wird schon passen 
<mariobuntu> Elw2, wie gesagt frauchen besetzt noch das wohnzimmer :-)
<WiseMonk> k1l, die gleiche datei hat bei unity funktioniert
<WiseMonk> bekks, hast ud auch lubuntu?
<k1l_> Elw2: mariobuntu  lightdm gibts als paket. aber erst ab oneiric 
<Elw2> ah , was benutz ich den gerade unter lucid ?
<mariobuntu> ^ ja sorry nutze dort ubuntu 11.10
<k1l_> WiseMonk: executable bit gesetzt? passen die rechte. etc.etc.etc.
<bekks> WiseMonk: Ich habe Ubuntu mit installiertem Gnome, KDE, XFCE und LXDE.
<k1l_> Elw2: gdm
<k1l_> Elw2: der lightdm wurde neu eingeführt:
<k1l_> ,lightdm? Elw2 mariobuntu 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber lightdm
<k1l_> gnah
<Elw2> ah ne lxdm bei mir scheinbar 
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lightdm
<k1l_> Elw2: (ohne zusätliche angaben gehe ich von ubuntu mit gnome2 und ab natty unity aus :) )
<mariobuntu> k1l_, mir geht es halt nur darum das ich die daten in lightdm rücksetzen kann.
<WiseMonk> executable bit? WiseMonk
<k1l> ,rechte? WiseMonk 
<shetlandpony> WiseMonk, Rechte ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> WiseMonk: das sind so sachen, die ich als grundlagen nenne, die du aber sagst ja alles drauf hast.
<DreamThief> Hi Leute
<bekks> Hoi DreamThief!
<WiseMonk> rechte hab ich jedenfalls, weil es meine eigenen datei ist
<WiseMonk> read and write hab ich
<k1l> WiseMonk: nicht wild rumspekulieren. lies was da erklärt wird. du scheinst davon keine ahnung zu haben also arbeite dich ein
<WiseMonk> was ist executable bit und wie bring ich die funktion zum laufen?
<k1l> WiseMonk: schau mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte#Zugriffsrecht
<k1l> was könnte da denn für dein problem verantwortlich sein?
<doubleint> hallo zusammen, kurze frage: ich stehe von einem 802.11n AccessPoint, sehe unter "iwlist scan" aber nur bitraten bis 54Mbit. Muss ich auf meinem notebook noch etwas einstellen, dass er auch höhere bitraten erlaubt..?
<k1l> hast du den GANZEN ARTIKEL überhaupt gelesen? oder wieder nur nach befehlen zum eintippen gesucht?
<bekks> doubleint: Du musst erstmal prüfen, ob dein WLAN chipset auch .11n kann
<WiseMonk> fast den ganzen
<dreamon__> Habe hier gerade ein Ubuntu 11.10 installiert. Manchmal geht das Netzwerk(WLAN) dann starte ich Kiste neu. Sind die Haken bei Netzwerk aktivieren weg und läßt sich auch nicht mehr aktiverien. Kann man den network-manager mal komplett neu zurücksetzen?
<doubleint> bekks: kann es: habe ein hp envy 1170ez, laut datasheet 802.11a/b/g/n 
<bekks> doubleint: Das ist das Notebook, aber nicht das WLAN chipset.
<k1l> dreamon__: schau erstmal in deine network interfaces ob da was besonderes drin ist. dann schaust du dir mal die logs an, was da das problem ist
<k1l> doubleint: lspci oder lsusb und dann da die spalte mit dem netzwerk chip
<Elw2> dreamon__,  ich kenn das problem sollte aber seit langem behoben sein
<dreamon__> Elw2, Hab hier 3Wlan USB probiert..habe nun kiste richtig hart abgeschaltet und neu gestartet. Jetzt gings.. sehr seltsam.
<dreamon__> die /etc/network/interfaces sieht ganz normal aus. 
<Elw2> welche netzwerkmanager version ?
<doubleint> k1l: doubleint@rohan:~$ lspci | grep Network" gibt folgendes: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35)
<k1l> Elw2: er soll mal alle fakten auf den tisch legen. er kennt das spiel hier schon zu lange um das aus-der-nase-ziehen-spiel zu spielen
<dreamon__> k1l, Ganz ruhig bleiben. Glaube an einen Hardwarefehler. Seitdem ich hart abgeschaltet habe, ging es nun 3x hintereinander ohne Probleme.
<bekks> dreamon__: Ich glaube an ein Softwareproblem.
<Elw2> sag mir trotzdem mal die version, das steht nicht im wiederspruch zu dem fehler den ich kenne
<dreamon__> Elw2, Sag mir wie ich dich das rausbekomme
<dreamon__> Ubuntu 11.10
<Elw2> rechtsklick aufs aplet und dann about 
<dreamon__> Elw2, Verwende 11.10 als Fallback. Da gibts kein about bei rechtsklick
<Elw2> wie jetz , wirklich ? hat sich inzwischen so viel geändert zu meinem lucid oO?
<bekks> Ja.
<Elw2> warn eh nur 0.8er von betroffen ich bezweile das das noch die version in 11.10 ist 
<dreamon__> Hatte vorher 11.04 installiert, damit ging das eingebaute wlan gar nicht. Nach update auf 11.10 wird es erkannt. Wie gesagt mit anfänglichen problemen. Im moment gehts
<bekks> Elw2: Das kann man ja in packages.ubuntu.com nachschauen.
<k1l> doubleint: also hier nach http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/3661737/ scheint da der n-standard eher schlecht zu laufen
<dreamon__> wie heisst der netzwerk-manager in der Konsole.. vielleicht komm ich da an die Info
<bekks> dreamon__: 0107 135034 <+bekks> Elw2: Das kann man ja in packages.ubuntu.com nachschauen.
<WiseMonk> in dem artikel rwx für besitzer, das bedeutet doch , dass ich das recht zum ausführen hätte, immerhin kann ich es ja auch ausführen, wenn ich auf "ececute" klicke, nut wenn ich auf "execute in terminal" klicke, passiert nichts.
<k1l> doubleint: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/836250  das scheint der bug dazu zu sein. wenn es dir das wer ist dann wühl dich mal da durch
<Elw2> WiseMonk, vllt mal einfach den pfad in ein terminal eintippen ?
<doubleint> k1l: ok ich beiss mich mal durchs launchpad ;-) danke für die schnelle hilfe!
<WiseMonk> Elw2, wie mach wie mach ich das? wenn ich den datei namen eingebe kommt"command not found". ich woltle "eceute in terminal" ober vom desktop aus machen. das geht nicht
<WiseMonk> execute*
<bekks> WiseMonk: Ein Dateiname ist kein vollständiger Dateiname.
<bekks> Sollte man nach 30 Jahren IT aber auch wissen.
<bekks> WiseMonk: Ein Dateiname ist kein vollständiger Pfadname.
<DreamThief> :-X
<bekks>  /das/ist/der/absolute/Dateiname
<WiseMonk> 30 jahren? ich bin doch erst 19
<WiseMonk> ahso, ja das funktioniert
<WiseMonk> ich kanns vom terminal aus im terminal ausführen.
<WiseMonk> aber ich kanns vom desktop aus nicht im terminal ausführen, obwohl die option beim draufklicken angezeigt wird
<bekks> Dann führ es halt manuell im Terminal aus? Um welches Programm geht es überhaupt?
<Elw2> tja dann wird dies funktion halt kapput sein, is bei mir auch so aber who cares ?
<WiseMonk> um eine normale selbstgemachte textdatei mit shell script
<jokrebel> .oO( Wenn ich was im Terminal ausführen will, wieso muss man dass dann vom Desktop aus starten können? )
<WiseMonk> weil es so einfacher ist
<Elw2> dann umschreib es mit einer .desktop datei
<WiseMonk> k1l, das lag also garnicht an den rechten... wie beheb ich den fehler? oder ist das ein standart bug bei lxde, den man so auf die schnelle nicht behebt?
<WiseMonk> kann man eigentlich auch machen, dass bei einem linksklick nicht dieses menue kommt (execute, execute in terminal, cancel), sondern die datei sofort ausgeführt wird?
<Elw2> wird sie das nicht ?
<Elw2> kanns ja als angegene öffnungsanwendung bash eintragen
<WiseMonk> ne, geht so auch nicht,
<bekks> Leg einen Starter an, der ein Terminal startet und einen Befehl ausführt. Das geht immer.
<basti> moin. ich weiß nicht, wie ich(?) dies geändert habe, aber neuerdings fungiert mein numpad als maus. sprich mit den zahlen kann ich den mauszeiger bewegen, was ich eigentlich nicht möchte. wo/wie kann ich das umstellen? in den tastatureinstellungen kann ich dazu nichts finden
<jokrebel> basti: Auf die NUM-Taste drücken?
<Frickelpit> basti: vermutlich eher in den mauseinstellungen
<basti> jokrebel, das änder nichts. 
<hdp> Preferences->Keyboard.
<Frickelpit> das aktiviert auch nur den Num-Block, mehr nicht
<jokrebel> Dann was Frickelpit sagte.
<basti> Frickelpit, in den mauseinstellungen ist dazu nichts.
<hdp> Preferences->Keyboard.
<basti> hdp, und welche option dort?
<hdp> Mouse Keys.
<basti> finde ich nicht
<jokrebel> basti: Welches Ubuntu? Welcher Desktop?
<hdp> Dann sollten wir mal klären, was du überhaupt für ein Ubuntu benutzt.
<basti> 11.10, unity
<basti> "belegungsauswahl des nummernblocks" ist auf vorgabe. aber es ist auch egal, welche option ich da wähle, es bleibt bei der mauszeigersteuerung
<overlook> basti: einstellugen - barrierefreiheit - "zeigen und klicken" - tastaturmaus
<DreamThief> basti: http://labby.co.uk/2011/03/ubuntu-numpad-moves-mouse-cursor/
<DreamThief> google ist dein freund ;)
<basti> danke overlook. wie auch immer sich das verstellt hat.....
<overlook> basti: kein problem.
<basti> in dem menu war ich defintiv noch nie
<DreamThief> suchbegriffe "ubuntu 11.10 num pad mouse" ^^
<overlook> vielleicht gibts nen shortcut dazu, wie es bei windows mal gab: 10 mal STRG = Seltssmes verhalten :)
<basti> DreamThief, das nächste mal
<basti> dem kerl in dem link von DreamThief ist es anscheinend auch "einfach so" ungestellt worden. na ja. 
<jokrebel> Gibts wohl tatsächlich ein Shortcut: http://ubuntuguide.net/computertipuse-number-pad-as-mousekeys-to-move-cursor-on-the-screen
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/4c789v5 | ComputerTip:Use Number Pad as Mousekeys to Move cursor on the screen
 * jokrebel kann es hier nicht testen wegen fehlendem Nummern-Block
<DreamThief> ich kanns nicht testen wegen fehlendem ubuntu ^^
<overlook> getestet, aber geht nicht, trotz ubuntu und ziffernblock
<basti> funktioniert zumindest bei mir nicht jokrebel 
<overlook> mglweise macht compiz mit den dort eingestellten shortcuts einen strich durch die rechnung.
<DreamThief> achtung, der str + alt + numlock hinweis ist von sommer 2010
<DreamThief> gilt also für die damals aktuelle ubuntu version
<DreamThief> und nicht zwingend für aktuelles ubuntu + unity
<smil3> hallo
<smil3> ich will auf ubuntu 9.04 per hand g++-4.3 installieren
<smil3> das hängt aber ab von libstdc++6-4.3 
<smil3> und das wiederum von g++ ... d.h. ich bekomm beides nicht installiert
<smil3> jmd ne idee?
<k1l> 9.04 ist aus dem support raus
<k1l> _dringend_ updaten
<smil3> ich mach das auch nur testweise
<LetoThe2nd> smil3: keine ausser dem was du nicht hören willst - 9.04 ist out of support, von daher - pech gehabt :)
<smil3> ich nutz das in ner virtuellen masschine
<smil3> jaja is mir schon klar, aber was macht man denn mal abstrakt gesehnen, wenn 2pakeete voneiander abhängen?
<k1l> smil3: auch in der vm gibts für das ding keine offiziellen quellen mehr
<LetoThe2nd> compile from scratch, das geht immer. ist aber genauso offtopic ;)
<IchGucksLive> Guten Tag ich habe mein system mal upgedatet nun bekomme ich eine massage Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404992/ 
<IchGucksLive> Das sind jede menge pakete kann ich die so ohne wieteres löschen 
<smil3> ich glaub das is noch nicht ganz klar :D .. .also ich hab g++ und libstdc++ jeweils in .deb paketen vorliegen
<smil3> das kann doch nicht viel mit der version von ubuntu zu tun haben
<LetoThe2nd> smil3: das ist uns völlig klar. du hast zwei pakete mit wechselweise abhängigkeit, die aber nicht zum system passen.
<smil3> jap
<smil3> ??
<smil3> warum solln die nicht zu system passen?
<k1l> IchGucksLive: das sind pakete die ml installiert wurden, weil die ein paket brauchte, aber entweder ist das paket mittlerweile deinsatlliert, oder es wurde gegen ein neues getauscht
<LetoThe2nd> smil3: dpkg kann mehrere pakete gleichzeitig installieren. mehr braucht man nicht zu wissen.
<k1l> IchGucksLive: steht ja auch in der ersten zeile
<smil3> LetoThe2nd, .. versteh ich nicht
<IchGucksLive> k1l: Dann werde ich das mal tuen 
<k1l> smil3: was ist denn die pakete andere pakete brauchen und diese aber nicht mehr gibt?
<LetoThe2nd> smil3: denken :) du kannst a nicht installieren, weils nicht ohne b geht. du kannst b nicht installieren ohne a. du kannst aber a UND b installieren.
<smil3> LetoThe2nd, AHHHH!
<smil3> kann ja keiner ahnen das sich gdeb da so komisch anstellt ... auf der konsole gehts, vielen dank!
<IchGucksLive> k1l:  Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y -> Abort. ist das normal das das mit abort endet . 
<LetoThe2nd> smil3: mal wieder ein beweis dafür, dass man GUIs bei sowas eher ncht trauen sollte. :P
<k1l> IchGucksLive: zeig mal den ganzen paste
<IchGucksLive> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404997/
<k1l> IchGucksLive: nur autoremove
<k1l> IchGucksLive: der weiss selber, was da sinnlos auf dem paket übrig geblieben ist
<IchGucksLive> "sudo apt-get autoremove"  so 
<k1l> ja
<k1l> ,apt? IchGucksLive 
<shetlandpony> IchGucksLive, APT ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/APT
<k1l> da ist alles erklärt, beschrieben und dokumentiert. da kannst du dich einlesen wenn noch fragen sind
<IchGucksLive> Danke 
<ring0> kann man apt-get eigentlich irgendwie dazu bewegen auch die user konfigurationsdateien zu löschen?
<ring0> --purge lässt diese ja außen vor
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: afaik nein, weil in der paketdefinition nicht drin steht welche konfigurationsdateien das paket zur laufzeit anlegen kann.
<k1l> genau. die konfig dateien haben nichts mit der installation zutun.
<ring0> wäre aber durchaus interessant für eine wirklich komplette entfernung
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: mag sein, aber von dpkg halt nicht vorgesehen :P
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, da ist was dran :)
<IchGucksLive> in dem zusamenhang ist apt-get clean oder autoclean zu bevorzugen wenn man man aufräumen möchte 
<IchGucksLive> clean scheint da ja richrtig alles zulöschen 
<k1l> IchGucksLive: jeder command hat seine aufgabe
<IchGucksLive> ihr seit di profies ich bin nur erweiteter user 
<IchGucksLive> das gleiche ist es mit synaptic da steht zum entfernen und zum vollständigen entfernen  
<IchGucksLive> das vollständige entfernen löscht vieleicht was was andere programme noch brauchen 
<k1l> IchGucksLive: du vermischt hier ganz wilde verschiedene dinge
<IchGucksLive> das zeigt das ich es nicht verstanden habe 
<k1l> bei dem link: klick auf apt-get und _lies_ die seite
<k1l> nicht nur einen befehl angucken und dann wild interpretieren. lesen und verstehen
<k1l> das eine sind installierte pakete, das andere sind installationsdateien und wieder sachen aus dem cache
<IchGucksLive> wichtiger satz Die Paketverwaltung wird niemals Daten aus /home löschen
<ring0> IchGucksLive, wem erzählst du das?
<JerryCotton> hi
<JerryCotton> kann mir jemand sagen, weshalb sich mein grub beständig weigert die gewünschte bootoption als standart zu wählen?
<JerryCotton> ich habs versucht mit dem startup-manager einzustellen
<bekks> ,standart? JerryCotton 
<shetlandpony> JerryCotton: Es heisst Standard, verdammt! [ http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/ ]
<bekks> JerryCotton: Welches Ubuntu hast du denn?
<JerryCotton> xubuntu 11.10
<bekks> Und welche "Bootoption" willst Du da haben?
<IchGucksLive> libglib2.0-dev ist nicht in den standard repros drinn ,auch libpango1.0-dev fehlt ich wollte libgtk2.0-dev via synaptic installieren 
<JerryCotton> ich möchte, dass standartmäßig linuxmint11 von sda5 gebootet wird. wenn ich dies im startup-manager auswähle, bootet er standardmäßig sda5 im recoverymodus, obwohl ich diesen nicht ausgewählt habe
<k1l> JerryCotton: ich halte nichts von den einstell werkzeugen. stell es so ein, wie es hier dokumentiert ist und konfiguration:
<k1l> ,grub2? JerryCotton 
<shetlandpony> JerryCotton: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<bekks> JerryCotton: Woher stammt denn grub? Von Mint oder von Ubuntu?
<k1l> JerryCotton: und mit linuxmint bitte den linuxmint support bemühen :X
<JerryCotton> von ubuntu, sonst hät ich net gefragt hier ;)
<JerryCotton> oder wenn doch es nicht verraten :D
<JerryCotton> nee aber ist ehrlich auf ubuntu partition
<bekks> WO der ist, sagt nichts darüber, woher der kommt :)
<JerryCotton> das kann ich schon unterscheiden und weiß ja auch installationsreihenfolge
<JerryCotton> oh man ist das kompliziert :(
<k1l> wie gesagt. lösungsweg vorhanden und genannt :)
<JerryCotton> wie sag ich ihm denn sda5 normal starten
<JerryCotton> also über euren weg
<JerryCotton> Deinen
<bekks> In dem Du den entsprechenden Eintrag auswählst.
<k1l> ähm? guck halt, was grub_default akzeptiert und entscheide dann, was vernünftig ist
<IchGucksLive> warumm ist das für synaptic nicht verfügbar ->"https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/libglib2.0-dev
<JerryCotton> danke erstmal. hab jetzt die /etc/default/grub per editor geändert. falls es nicht funzt seht ihr mich wieder :)
<k1l> IchGucksLive: terminal auf: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev   gibt was aus?
<k1l> ohne update-grub wird das aber nicht, mr mint user
<ring0> IchGucksLive, laut http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libglib2.0-dev&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names gibt es dieses paket von hardy bis oneric
<shetlandpony> ring0's url: http://tinyurl.com/7z4pk68
<k1l> ring0: jo, deswegen will ich auch den output sehen
<ring0> my bad
<IchGucksLive> k1l: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405002/
<IchGucksLive> ring0: in synaptic ist es nicht sichtbar
<IchGucksLive> ich versuch mal das https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#How_to_fix_broken_packages
<IchGucksLive> es passiert da garnichts bei defekte pakete reparieren 
<k1l> IchGucksLive: mach mal synaptic zu
<k1l> entweder terminal oder synaptic
<IchGucksLive> terminal 
<IchGucksLive> Moment ich sterte erst mal neu da hat sich doch einiges geändert bis in 2m in 
<k1l> m(
<ring0> immer dieses neustarten wollen
<k1l> der fummelt da auch seit tagen rum. wundert mich nciht, dass das nichts gibt bei ihm
<IchGucksLive> k1l: so bin wieder da 
<bekks> Und was sollte jetztd er Neustart?
<IchGucksLive> ich bin seit 1std am rummfummeln da kann man mal neustarten man weis ja nicht 
<bekks> Ein Neustart hat noch nie defekte Pakete repariert.
<k1l> IchGucksLive: lsb_release -a und ls -lRa /etc/apt/
<IchGucksLive> lsb_release: error: no such option: -l
<IchGucksLive> bin ich blöd
<k1l> das sind 2 befehle
<IchGucksLive> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405007/
<IchGucksLive> die ppa sind alle aus 
<jokrebel> oh je, jede Menge Fremdquellen (immer noch wenn ich recht Erinnere)
<k1l> da haben wir ja auch schonmal was was nur schief gehen kann.
<IchGucksLive> die fredquellen sind alle aus
<IchGucksLive> jedenfals bei synaptic
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: Bitte ein "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade" in nen Pasteservice.
<IchGucksLive> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405012/
<k1l> sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev   nochmal probieren
<jokrebel> Moment - da war doch was. Wann warst Du das letzte mal hier? IchGucksLive
<IchGucksLive> k1l: hab ich schon 
<k1l> IchGucksLive: kann ich nicht riechen und wo ist der output?
<IchGucksLive> jokrebel:  ich bruch unbedingt das neue visualpython 
<IchGucksLive> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.24.0-0ubuntu4) but 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed  -> E: Broken packages
<k1l> IchGucksLive: du scheinst eine menge zu brauchen, wild rumzufummeln und alles nur noch schlimmer zu machen
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: Zitat von vorgestern, nachdem Du weg warst: geser	wenn ich es jetzt nicht im letzten "apt-get update" Pastebin übersehen habe, fehlen die Quellen für lucid-updates	11:23
<IchGucksLive> die waren ausgeschaltet stimmt gerade aktiviert 
<k1l> apt-get update, upgrade und dann nochmal installieren
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: Dann nochmal -> Bitte ein "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade" in nen Pasteservice.
<IchGucksLive> jetzt wird eine menge installiert
<jokrebel> sieh an sieh an
<IchGucksLive> Wieder was gelernt  das war ausgeschaltet weil die kernel liste immer länger wurde
<ring0> IchGucksLive, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren
<k1l> IchGucksLive: tu uns allen einen gefallen und lassen die finger von sachen, von denen du nicht weisst, was sie machen
<IchGucksLive> und plötzlich sind alle libs da für visual python 
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: Vermutlich wärst Du vorgestern schon zur Lösung Deines Problems gekommen. In solchen Fällen hilft es auch, wenn man schnell, schnell weg muss, hinterher wenigstens die Logs zu lesen http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/05/%23ubuntu-de.html . Nicht immer ist hier dann grad jemand, der sich dann auch noch an sowas erinnert, war eher ne Glückssache!
<k1l> IchGucksLive: lass es dir eine lehre sein und beherzige mal was wir dir sagen. das ist hier nicht ein babysitter service der immer den mist hinter dir wegräumen darf. wir wollen leuten  beibringen sich selbst zu helfen.
<IchGucksLive> als lehrer hat man nicht immer alles im kopf Danke an die Profies hier
<bekks> Als LEHRER? OMG.
<aber> :)
<mus4> Hallo, meine logische Ubuntu Partition ist in einer erweiterten Partition, vor der Ubuntu Partition ist noch eine leere und Swap P in der erweiterten P. Die leere P. möchte ich löschen um die erweiterte zu verkleinern. Wenn ich gparted auf einem Live System starte und damit die leere P löschen will, heist es das ich die logischen Partitionen in der erweiterten P aushängen sollte. mount sagt aber es ist nichts eingehängt. Wie kann ich
<mus4> die leere logische P löschen?
<k1l> mus4: swap aushängen
<k1l> also die partitionen mit nem schlüssel dran rechtsklick, aushängen
<k1l> von dem rest hab ich nichts verstanden :)
<bekks> k1l: :D
<jokrebel> mus4: Einen Screeshot pasten könnte helfen.
<mus4> danke, das swap abschalten wars ;)
<oliver1> Guten Abend. Ich habe einen Artikel in der Linux Intern über den Einsatz des VM-Converters um eine aktive Win-Patition unter Ubuntu mit dem VM-Player zu laufen zu bringen. Was leider nicht darin steht, ist, ob dann die 3D-Fähigkeit des Rechners im VM-Player genutzt werden kann. Weiss das jemand von euch?
<dadrc> oliver1, sollte gehen, gibt zumindest die Option dafür
<dadrc> Definitiv sagen kann ich es dir für VirtualBox, da hab ich es selber mehrfach genutzt.
<oliver1> dadrc: ich habe eine Win7-Partition mit Spielen drauf, deshalb frage ich. Dann ich nämlich komplett auf Ubuntu umsteigen und die Erkenntnis daraus auch auf der Arbeit einbringen.
<oliver1> dadrc: VBox hat leider nicht funktionert...
<dadrc> Naja, ohne Leistungsverlust wird das nichts
<oliver1> das ist klar. Aber die Spiele sind einfach nicht gestartet, obwohl ich die 3D- Option mit installiert hatte :-(
<ppq> oliver1: diese windows aero oberfläche geht, aber sie ist etwas verbuggt. mit spielen wird das aber garantiert nichts.
<dadrc> Jenachdem, was du spielen willst, ist Wine vielleicht die bessere Lösung
<ppq> wenn man  mal von minesweeper, solitär, o.ä. absieht
<oliver1> und das war dann der Punkt wo der Umstieg auf Linux in Stocken kam. Leider. nun macht mir die Linux Inter ein wenig Hoffnung
<oliver1> ähm..., nein
<oliver1> EVE
<oliver1> Modern Warfare 3
<oliver1> Civ IV und V
<ring0> oliver1, probiere die spiele lieber mit wine
<dadrc> Sagen wir so: Wine ist performanter als den Kram in einer VM laufen zu lassen :)
<oliver1> ich scheitere da leider immer wieder an den Rechten. 
<oliver1> ok
<ppq> dadrc: ich bezweifle, dass die spiele in einer vbox überhaupt starten würden :D
<oliver1> seit 9.xx ist das so eine Sache mit den *.exe
<oliver1> ppq: das war der Fall
<dadrc> Eve läuft angeblich recht gut in Wine
<dadrc> Civ 5 auch
<dadrc> Und MW3 kriegt man wohl mit 'ner neuen Wine-Version auch zum Laufen
<oliver1> dadrc: was ich nicht so verstanden habe, ist die Tatsache, dass ich offensichtlich für jedes Spiel eine andere Wine-Version brauche. Weil nicht jede Version mit jedem Spiel läuft. Das ist ganz schön aufwendig und überfordert mich fachlich noch. Vor allem wenn ich mal eben ein wenig daddeln will hab eich keine Lust mich mit einer Config rumzuschlagen.
<oliver1> Daher leider noch der Parallel-Betrieb
<oliver1> Ihr empfehlt mir also besser mit Wine als mit VM-Ware?
<dadrc> Zum Zocken bist du damit auf jeden Fall besser dran als mit 'ner VM, ja
<oliver1> ok. Wie kann ich das mit den verschiedenen Wine-Versionen lösen?
<ppq> oliver1: wenn du nicht frickeln willst, kaufe dir crossover. das ist im prinzip ein für viele spiele fertig eingestelltes wine. probeversion gibts hier: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/crossover/
<oliver1> cool! Das klingt gut!
<pog> komisch, ich hab ein Xubuntu 10.04 und es startet nicht immer korrekt in den Desktop. aber mit Alt-F2 kann ich befehle aufrufen, die Leisten fehlen einfach...
<dadrc> pog: nicht immer?
<pog> was ich letzhin mal in youtube gelesen habe, dass viele Spiele unter wine recht gut laufen, und dass das Zeugs recht gut dokumentiert ist.
<oliver1> ppq: Ich danke Dir! Das scheint für mich das richtige zu sein um den Umstieg endlich 100 % zig zu machen! Merci ;-)
<ppq> oliver1: sorry, falscher link, hier das für spiele: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxgames/
<pog> dadrc: manchmal kommt die Leiste dann wieder nicht.
<Elw3> oliver1, oder das packet playonlinux instalieren
<ppq> oliver1: http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/ da kannst du nach kompatibilität deiner spiele guckenm
<dadrc> pog, passiert manchmal mit dem Session-Speichern-Feature
<dadrc> Wenn du da mal (aus Versehen) eine Session ohne gespeichert hast, wird die wieder geladen
<oliver1> Elw3: funktioniert leider auch nicht bei allen Spielen, leider.... aber danke. Ich denke eine fertige Kauf-Lösung ist genau das Richtige.
<dadrc> Einfach die Sessiondatei löschen, dann sollte sich das erledigt haben
<pog> dadrc: kann in meinem Fall auch sein, weil ich es z.T. direkt und dann ueber USB starte, bin eben am testen. 
<pog> ich meine ueber qemu
<pog> ich kann natuerlich 100Stunden warten, wenn die Sache gestartet ist, aber die Leisten kommen nicht mehr...
<Gezeitenwurm> Habe ein Prob mit Google KOntakten und evolution unter Oneiric. Bekomme offensichtlich ein veraltetes Adressbuch angezeigt. Kann jamend helfen?
<pog> ich frage mich, wie man einen User ausloggt, ohne den Button. Ich koennte X killen oder gdm 
<jokrebel> pog: Da gabs doch auch was wie "killuser" oder so.
<pog> mal schauen. Oder schauen, welches der erste Userprozess ist und den killen.
<dadrc> xfce4-session-logout --fast --logout/halt/reboot
<pog> danke dadrc
<pog> sehr gut.
<dadrc> Hast du mal versucht, das Panel zu starten? 
<dadrc> xfce4-panel, am besten aus einem Terminal, damit du siehst, ob es Fehlermeldungen gibt
<ppq> pog: hast du auch mal nen blick in die ~/.xsession-errors geworfen?
<jokrebel> pog: War glaub skill bzw. pkill
<pog> danke, ich probier das grad mal aus. 
<pog> das logout so hat mal funkioniert.
<pog> na, ich muss die virtualisierungen wohl an einem etwas schnelleren Rechner testen... am Shuttle liefen Xubuntus eigentlcih ganz flott mit qemu.
<pog> bei meinen Virtualisierungen gibt es noch viel zu tun... ich versuche wohl die Installation mal als AndLinux-IMG zu erstellen, ich hab eine Anleitung gesehen, wie man das machen kann. 
<pog> hat zufaelligerweise mal jemand bei AndLinux statt der virtuellen Partition einen anderen REchner im Netz auf diese Weise eingebunden, ist noch heiss, wenn man direkt die Programme so aufrufen kann. 
<jokrebel> pog: Will ich überhaupt wissen, was AndLinux ist?
<pog> mit xfce4-panel bekam ich xubuntu dazu die Panels wieder anzuzeigen.
<pog> AndLinux ist ein Linuxsytem, das unter Windows den Colinux-Kernel startet und mit XMing (X-Server) auf das System zugreift. 
<pog> das ist insofert genial, als man dann vom Windowdesktop, und auf dem Desktop, die Linux Applikationen aufrufen kann.
<pog> wohl koennte man auf gleiche Art und weise, eine andere laufende Linux-Installation einbinden (ohne Virtuelles System auf dem Windows selbst).
<jokrebel> pog: Das ist dann aber keine Ubuntu-Installation im eigentlichen Sinne, right?
<pog> es waere vielleicht eher offtopic, wie man ein Ubuntu-System so einbettet. 
<pog> aber die AndLinux immages sind Ubuntu.
<pog> wenn man ubuntu als Dual-Boot installiert hat, faende ich es auch hoch interessant, die Applikatinen direkt aus Windows aufzurufen, quasi mit einer zweiten Taskleiste. 
<pog> und das ginge mit dieser Technologie.
<pog> auch, weil die images auch phy Paritionen sein koennten.
<pog> (ich werde jedenfalls weiterrecherchieren, und allenfalls das wieder zurueckkommunizieren).
<cassy001> moin
<cassy001> habe aus versehen die Symlinks von vmlinuz und initrd.img im /-Verzeichnis gelöscht und jetzt startet nicht mal mehr das gnome-terminal geschweigen den irgendwas anderes. 
<cassy001> beide müsste man doch wieder herstellen können?
<pog> du kannst von Grub im Grunde genommen von Hand den korrekten Kernelpfad und Namen angeben, andernfalls wuerde ich die Sachen halt per Boot-CD korrigieren.
<pog> die Symlinks brauchst Du halt dass Grub das generisch mit vmlinz ohne bestimmte Version aufrufen kannst.
<cassy001> pog: kann ich das aus dem nautilus browser erstellen?
<pog> symlinks erstelle ich immer von der Befehlszeile aus der Console, bin mir nicht sicher, ob man das aus Nautilus schafft.
<cassy001> pog: und wie kommt es das die beiden symlinks auch das terminal beeinflussen?
<cassy001> pog:  Leider will mir die console keins der befehle finden...
<Orcor> habe Ubuntu 11.10 und seid gestern hat angefangen mein Firefox ab zu stürzen aber warum das weiß ich selber nicht. Egal welche Seite ich gehe wenn ich was anklicke oder so stürzt es einfach immer wieder ab und Startet neu 
<pog> wie bist Du jetzt im System? Verstehe ich Dich korrekt, dass der REchner gar nicht mehr bootet?
<cassy001> pog: sollte nicht mehr booten, sobald ich neustarten würde. Bin jedoch noch im system mit oberfläche und allem drum und dran
<Gezeitenwurm> gibt es eine Möglichkeit das in Evolution gespeicherte Google adressbuch zu löschen und neu zu syncen? Ich hab da offensichtlich eine Inkonsistenz.
<pog> ah so, dann wuerde ich der commandzeile auf das  root / gehen und ein ln -s machen.
<pog> also:  ln -s /boot/kernelname   vmlinuz 
<cassy001> pog: consolen befehle findet er nicht mehr und wenn ich andere programme starten möchte gibt es mir an: Fehler beim Aufrufen von $Nautilus: Kindprozess >>$nautilus<< konnte nicht ausgeführt werden ( Datein oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden )
<jokrebel> Orcor: Schon mal testhalber den Firefox aus dem Terminal gestartet? Das sagt dann oft viel aus. Und Firefox hat IIRC auch so ne sve funktion.
<Orcor> was hat firefox mit terminal zu tun 
<pog> Orcor: ich wuerde auch mal das userprofile umbenennen (oder loeschen). 
<pog> Du koenntest es mit einem anderen Profil laden, aus der konsole. 
<Orcor> hmm
<Frickelpit> Orcor: das terminal kann dir über den firefox viel verraten, wenn du firefox darüber startest
<cassy001> pog: leider will die console nicht reagieren.
<Orcor> mich würde mal interessieren warum der seid gestern immer wieder abstürzt
<cassy001> pog: bash: /bin/ln: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<pog> ich denke mir, dass es ein userspezifisches Problem ist Orcor
<pog> cassy001: das ist sehr komisch... ich ueber lege gerade.
<Orcor> ich hab firefox 9 oder so
<ring0> Orcor, soll das ein trollversuch sein?
<jokrebel> Orcor: Hatte wir schon. Nicht jamern - nicht mutmaßen. -> Tun was man sagt
<pog> cassy001: dein System schein ja voellig zur Sau, gehen denn die anderen SAchen noch?
<pog> wenn es nur der Link ist, liesse sich das ja relativ einfach wieder flicken, allenfalls ab einer Boot-CD.
<Orcor> vor Tagen habe ich Pluginfehler gehabt aber als ich rausfand an welchem pluging das lag habe ich es entfernt und dann ging wieder alles wie es sein sollte und nun plötzlich seid gestern kommt ein anderes Problem
<cassy001> pog: ich kann meinen browser nutzen und 'cd' im terminal. Ich kann keine neuen programme starten oder alle anderen befehle ausser 'cd' nicht meehr nutzen
<cassy001> s/meehr/mehr
<pog> versuch mal mit ALT-CTRL-F1 auf eine nicht grafische konsole und dann von dort, ob Du dich noch einloggen kannst
<ring0> Orcor, mach doch mal, was Frickelpit dir empfohlen hat
<cassy001> pog:  einlogen geht nicht
<cassy001> nach dem login namen reagiert sie nicht mehr
<pog> shit, hast Du eine Boot-CD?
<ring0> Orcor, wenn firefox dann abgestürzt ist, pack die ausgabe im terminal in einen paste
<pog> od kommst Du ins Grub-Menu, um direkt den Kernelaufruf zu korrigieren, das ist relativ einfach.
<cassy001> pog: hatte vorher ausversehen rm /* ausgeführt, was wohl einige daten im / verzeichnis gelöscht hat
<ring0> Orcor, vorausgesetzt, dir reicht die ausgabe im terminal nicht schon zur problembeseitigung aus
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$ firefox
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$ 
<Orcor>  und es stürzt imemr wieder ab
<cassy001> pog: wie komme ich ins grub-menu und was muss ich eingeben?
<pog> shit, mit rm und * muss man immer exterm aufpassen. ich mache oft ein ls mit dem gleichen, sodass man sieht, was man loeschen wuerde.
<pog> was hast Du denn fuer eine Ubuntu-Version. Oft kommt man am Anfang mit Esc oder der Entertaste in das Grub-Menu, sodass sichbar ist...
<cassy001> yeah, habe schon darüber nachgedacht es mit einem alias zu belegen, damit es erstmal ins papierkorb gelangt
<cassy001> 11.04
<Frickelpit> Orcor: von wo hast du firefox 9?
<Orcor> im Terminal kommt auch nix bei mir wenn ich Firefox schreibe nur Firefoxstartet sonnst steht da nix
<Orcor> das kamm mit update selber
<jokrebel> Orcor: nochmal! Schon mal testhalber den Firefox aus dem Terminal gestartet? Das sagt dann oft viel aus. Und Firefox hat IIRC auch so ne save funktion.  (-save-mode)
<pog> und dann kann man mit e (oder so) die einzelnen Zeilen editieren und dann mit c(oder so) starten, Grub kennt glaub sogar die Tab-Ergaenzung der Namen.
<ring0> Orcor, probier mal: firefox -safe-mode
<Frickelpit> Orcor: da steht auch nur was, wenn er wieder abstürtzt
<Orcor> hier sieht alles anders aus wie in Windows
<Frickelpit> ach …
<Frickelpit> dasn ding
<Orcor> und ja ich habe firefox in terminal gestartet und genauso der absturz da
<pog> Orcor, mach mal auch in einer Konsole killall firefox, sodass keine Prozesse mehr da sind.
<Orcor> ok mom
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$  killall firefox
<Orcor> firefox: Kein Prozess gefunden
<pog> schau vllt. mal mit ps -elf | grep firefox ob noch ein Prozess oben ist (oder mit einem grafischen Tool).$
<cassy001> pog: was genau muss ich ergenzen? /boot/vmlinuz?
<pog> es heisst dann eben vmlinux-irgend eine Versionsnummer.
<Frickelpit> Orcor: dann solltest du dich mal mit debugging vertraut machen
<Orcor> was ist das?
<pog> im Grub kann man das feststellen, weiss es aber auch nie auswendig...  ev. kannst Du find vmlinuz machen o.ae.
<Frickelpit> Orcor: nutze google um das rauszufinden
<jokrebel> .oO( und vielleicht auch ednlich mal den Save-Mode probieren )
<Orcor> lol
<pog> vllt. ist es einfacher, die Sachen von einer Boot-CD zu korrigieren.
<Orcor> wenn Firefox nicht abstürzen würde dann gerne
<cassy001> pog: wenn ich den pfad korregiert habe sind die datein wieder im / verzeichnis hergestellt?
<Frickelpit> Orcor: firefox ist nicht der einzige browser
<ring0> Orcor, es gäbe alternativ zum googlen auch chromium oder andere browser 
<Frickelpit> Orcor: aber starte erstmal im safe-mode
<pog> Orcor: hast Du jtzt mal mit einem andern Profile progiert und das User-Prof umbenannt?
<pog> Orcor: es nervt schon etwas, wenn Du unsere Tipps nicht befolgst, jammern kannst Du wo anders.
<jokrebel> pog: Vermutlich nicht…
<Orcor> chromium speichert mir zu viel und spioniert habe mal gelesen das das ncht gut ist zu nutzen 
<pog> ja, kannst auch mal chrom installieren oder opera
<Frickelpit> m(
<pog> aber fuer recherche kannst Du auch Dillo oder w3m verwenden :-)
<pog> aber immerhin geht der Chat zum Glueck noch.
<Frickelpit> pog: links^^
<pog> :-)
<Orcor> sorry das ich  mich nicht so gut auskenne und alle bezeichnungen weiß wie ihr  
<ring0> Orcor, das machen, was vorgeschlagen wird, wäre allerdings ein mögliches
<pog> also dann frage halt konkret zurueck. ich kann Dir sagen, wie man firefox mit einem Profil startet(muss allerdings auch immer nachschauen).
<Orcor> oder löshcen und neu installieren 
<pog> anderer User erstellen, und dann schauen, ob ff wieder geht.
<Orcor> aber wie meinst du das?
<Frickelpit> Orcor: was null bringt, wenn du dein profile nicht umbenennst
<Orcor> ich weiß net mal das ich ein Profiel habe in Firefox
<Orcor> wo finde ich so was?
<pog> Du kannst ./mozilla unter deinem /Home/DeinUser loeschen. mit rm -rf .mozilla
<Frickelpit> Orcor: ~/.mozilla <- das ist dein profil
<Orcor> oder mit softwarecenter deinstallieren
<Frickelpit> nein
<Orcor> ach so und uch dachte unter Profiel muß da mein Name stehen
<jokrebel> Orcor: Hast Du denn jetzt endlich mal "firefox -safe-mode" ins Terminal eingegeben!!!
<Orcor> ja
<ThreeM> jokrebel ruig bleiben
<pog> geht in den Dateibrowser, und mit ctr H sieht man i.a. die versteckten Dateien und dann siehst Du .mozilla
<jokrebel> Und das Feedback?
<Orcor> da kommt ein Fenster mit verschidenen Einstellungen aber ich kann leider kein Englisch 
<Frickelpit> Orcor: du vielleicht nicht aber hier gibts bestimmt einige, die das können
<beaver74> Orcor, dein ~/.mozilla wie die Tage schon umbenennen, genauso wie es bei dem PlugIn Fehler war.. dann wir der FF in den Grundeinstellungen gestartet und man kann weiter schauen
<pog> mit alt-f2 kommt ein Fenster hoch, ich poste Dir den Befehl dann um Firefox mit einem Profiel zu starten.
<pog> oh shit, mein FF stuerzt auch ab, vermutlich weil ich keinen Platz mehr auf der Platte habe...
<beaver74> Orcor, aber mach das mit dem -safe-mode erst mal.. dann kann der Ordner immer noch umbenannt werden
<Orcor> was heißt restore default search engines
<jokrebel> Orcor: So viel Englisch sollte man aber schon können. Probiers halt erstmal ohne Haken und wenn das nicht hilft notfalls alles anhaken.
<Frickelpit> standard suchmaschine wiederherstellen
<bekks> Orcor: Drei Worte, kann man einzeln übersetzen.
<pog> es gibt auch ein google translate.
<Orcor> goggle translator ist scheiße wenn ich ein text übersetzen möchte mahct der es falsch
<bekks> ,ot? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<beaver74> Orcor, 'sudo apt-get install ding' - ist eine Uebersetzungshilfe, und recht brauchbar.. installiere das bitte und gebe die Begriffe dort einzeln ein
<Orcor> also folgendes: firefox gestartet in save modus und alle addons disable da scheint zu laufen nur habe gemerkt das in savemodus mein FF plötzlich auf englisch ist
<casy002> pog: habe mir jetzt mal grub angesehen. Es scheint jedoch schon das nätige drin zu stehen. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/531439/
<casy002> s/nätige/nötige
<jokrebel> Orcor: Dann beende ihn doch jetzt nochmal und ruf ihn wie sonst üblich wieder auf.
<casy002> bekks: grüß dich, hast du einen moment zeit um mal kurz auch über meine grub angaben zu schauen?  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/531439/
<bekks> Du darfst gerne alle in diesem Channel fragen.
<pog> casy002: ist interessant, hier ist der Weg angegeben nicht dern link
<casy002> pog: ?
<pog> ich hab Deine Config angesehen, er verwendet nicht den symlink
<pog> ich frage mich, was Du sonst noch gegeloescht hast.
<beaver74> casy002, 'quit' ist mit Sicherheit ein Tippfehler, es sollte 'quiet' heißen, ist aber nicht weiter schlimm und sollte IMHO keine Fehler produzieren.
<beaver74> casy002, 'initrd.img-1.6.38.13-generic' ist wohl auch nicht ganz richtig
<pog> Du koennest qemu installieren, wenn das noch geht und dann mit sudo qemu -hda /dev/,,,  schauen, was passiert
<casy002> pog: nach dem löschbefehl waren alle datein im / verzeichnis weg. beim jetzigem bootversuch hat er mir noch angegeben das /sbin/init nicht gefunden werden konnte
<bekks> casy002: Dann ist es jetzt Zeit, dein Backup zu suchen.
<pog> weiss nciht, wie man das am besten korrigiert :-)
<bekks> casy002: Das System wird nie mehr booten, du hast einfach zu viel gelöscht.
<casy002> bekks: backups... das system ist erst einen monat alt. backups sind erst in zwei monaten geplant gewesen...
<bekks> casy002: Dann waren die Daten auch nicht wichtig. Setz es neu auf, und mach danach erstmal ein Backup.
<jokrebel> Orcor: Und?
<pog> ist am schnellsten das neu aufzusetzen, eine Korrektur ist zu aufwaendig.
<Orcor> in oftopic bin ich gesperrt seid letztes jahr
<casy002> bekks: wenn ich die sachen aus der livecd kopiere, würde es dan laufen?
<Orcor> komme immer noch nicht rein
<jokrebel> Orcor: Jetzt nicht wieder _diese_ Thema. Du weist genau wo das (wenn) zu diskutieren ist!
<Orcor> egal bruache da nicht rien zu kommen 
<jokrebel> Orcor: Ich wollte lediglich wissen was jetzt passiert ist, nachdem Du hoffenltich meine letzte Zeile gelesen und ausgeführt hattest.
<Orcor> also ich habe wieder normal firefox gestartet scheint bis jetzt zu gehen nur es ist auf einmal nur englisch wo ist das deutsch geblieben?
<casy002> symlinks, initrd und vmlinuz müssten doch vanilla sein?
<Orcor> warum ist auf einmal mein Firefox auf Englisch ?
<jokrebel> Orcor: Vermutlich ist durch das zurücksetzten auch das deutsche Sprachpaket deaktiviert worden. Must halt wieder aktivieren.
<Orcor> ok
<Orcor> aber ich frag mich imemr noch wie kann das sein das das nun geht ich habe doch nix geändert nur in save modus gestartet und das kann doch nicht sien das die Fehler dadurch behoben werden von alleine
<Orcor> naja ist auch egal vielen Dank trotzdem für die Hilfe
<bekks> Du hast alle Addons deaktriviert... DAS war die Lösung.
<Orcor> zuvor habe ich die auch schon alle manuel deaktiviert und ist imerm noch abgestürzt
<jokrebel> Orcor: Durch die Aktionen (Haken setzen) nach Aufruf vom -safe-mode hast Du den Verlauf die Cookies und anderes zurückgesetzt. Sowas hängt schon mal Quer (BTW auch unter Windows)
<Orcor> nur duch save Modus und button alle Plugings deaktiviren kann es doch auch nicht sein 
<Orcor> das ganze tut mich bisschen verwirren
<Orcor> aber gut zu wissen wo ich in Zukunft suchen soll und was zu tun ist
<Orcor> danke jokrebel für deine eklärung
<jokrebel> Orcor: Gerne
<Linu> Hallo Zusammen (:
<Linu> Sag mal ich bin ziemlich neu und kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden - eins weiß ich aber Linux solls sein :) nur welches
<Linu> Ich bin momentan überlegen zwischen Ubuntu und Linux Mint
<Linu> Kann mir Jemand ein A vs B geben :)
<Fuchs> Linu: kurz: was Du hier gerade tust ist in etwa: in einer Ford Garage fragen, welche Automarke Du nehmen sollst. 
<bekks> Warum sollten wir versuchen, dich von Ubuntu zu überzeugen?
<Fuchs> Linu: Support wirst Du hier nur fuer Ubuntu bekommen, ganz sicher nicht fuer Mint. Aber diskutier das doch bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<jokrebel> Linu: Sorry - kein Thema für hier im Support - wenn dann in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Fuchs> Linu: wir wuerden den Kanal hier sehr gerne fuer Supportfragen freihalten, "welches Linux ist das beste" gibt meist nur unschoene Diskussionen
<Linu> Dann eine spezielle Ubuntu Frage
<Linu> Eignet sich das für alte Notebooks?
<Linu> Ist 32 oder 64 bit für alt besser
<Linu> Und wie siehts da GEschwindigkeitstechnisch aus
<Linu> :)
<Fuchs> Linu: hm, mit Support meinen wir dann wirklich spezifische Supportfragen, das ist eigentlich immer noch alles fuer #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<bekks> Alte Notebooks können kein 64Bit.
<Fuchs> probier es doch wirklich da
<Linu> offtopic find ich für sowas schon echt hart
<Linu> Aber hm ok danke
<pog> Hat ein 64Bit System vorteile, abgesehen, dass man mehr als 4GB Speicher adressieren kann?
<jokrebel> Linu: Wenn Du es dann installiert hast und da gibt es dann Probleme bist hier richtig.
<pog> die Frage ob 32 oder 64Bit ist ja schon interessant, bei einem 64Bit-Prozi.
<ring0> pog, aber dennoch etwas für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jokrebel> ,64bit? pog
<shetlandpony> pog, 64bit ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/64bit-Architektur
<Linu> Ich habe die aktuelle Version schon auf nem Notebook meiner Eltern installiert
<Linu> Das ist eigentlich sehr gut .. geschwindigkeit nicht so wirklich ..aber das kann echt dran liegne das es alt ist
<Linu> Darf ich eine allgemeine Frage doch stellen?
<bekks> Im Offtopic.
<ring0> Linu, geh doch einfach in #ubuntu-de-offtopic da findest du auch fast die gleichen leute wie hier
<jokrebel> Linu: Komm Doch für allgemeines Gequatsche einfach rüber - ist einen Klick entfernt.
<Linu> Es kommt ja irgendwann 12.4 rihtig ... sind die neueren ubuntu versionen schneller oder langsamer .. wenn man sie auf alten systemen installiert
<Linu> OkaY überzeugt - kenne mich nur überhaupt nicht mehr mit IRC aus - lang ists her- wie wechsel man channel
<dadrc> Linu, /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<dadrc> Also, das ist der Befehl, den du eingeben musst =)
<casy002> Linu: ohne jetzt weiter auf das thema einzugehen, das das hier der falsche channel ist, würde ich dir absagen auf 12.04 ubuntu zu setzen, wenn du von windows kommst. Zum einem ist die umgewönung größer zum anderen verbraucht die unity3d oberfläche zu viel leistung die 2d-fallback habe ich jedoch noch nicht ausprobiert
<bekks> casy002: 12.04 gibts sowieso erst ab April.
<bekks> Und bis dahin gibts hier dazu auch keinen Support.
<casy002> i know
<benvei> "checking battery state" freeze @ bootescreen führt auf Nvidia treiber problem zurück, oder?
<apollo13> oO, nein ?!
<benvei> http://www.google.at/search?q=ubuntu+checking+battery+state&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a
<shetlandpony> benvei's url: http://tinyurl.com/84yhl8t | ubuntu checking battery state - Google-Suche
<zylon> nabend
<Phantombrain> hi
<overlook> hi
<Phantombrain> :)
<zylon> habe da ne Frage, kann man die Porfilordner von Thunderbird und FireFox verlegen, z.B. auf eine andere Festplatte?
<overlook> zylon: ja, ist jedoch OT
<dadrc> Hätte ich jetzt nicht gesagt
<zylon> warum, geht doch auch um Ubuntu?
<dadrc> zylon, guck mal hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mozilla_plattform%C3%BCbergreifend_nutzen
<dadrc> Da steht unter anderem drin, wie man den Profilordner mit einem absoluten Pfad angibt
<overlook> imho jedoch eher applikationsspezifische frage als ubuntu-spezifisch. jedoch schau dir mal die versteckten verzeichnisse .mozilla/firefox und .thunderbird an
<overlook> das duerfen auch links sein.
<zylon> ah, ok danke
<benvei> apollo13 : Doch ;) Reinstall der nvidia treiber & rewrite der xorg.conf = problem solved
<ppq>  benvei: s/solved/postponed/
<shetlandpony> ppq thinks that benvei meant: apollo13 : Doch ;) Reinstall der nvidia treiber & rewrite der xorg.conf = problem postponed
<benvei2> ppq : Wieso verschoben? :p
<ppq> benvei2: weil es so klingt als hättest du den nvidiatreiber manuell an der paketverwaltung vorbei installiert ;)
<jokrebel> …und beim nächsten neuen Kernel das selbe Problem wieder …
<benvei2> es lag nicht an den nvidiatreibern... Ich hab die nvidia Config Oberfläche gestartet dort meinte er mir ich soll mit nvidia-xconfig die xorg.conf schreiben
<benvei2> dannach der boot error
<benvei2> wenn ich sie lösch funktioniert es wieder
<benvei> hmmm... gibts für den TV reciver schon treiber?
<benvei> 02:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7231 (rev ca)
<jokrebel_> ,hlc? benvei
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber hlc
<jokrebel_> ,hcl? benvei
<shetlandpony> benvei: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<jokrebel_> Und - Gute Nacht.
<benvei> gn8 ^^
<schweegi> Guten abend! :) Wie kann ich unter Ubuntu 11.10 ein icon-pack installieren, welches als tar.gz vorliegt? 
<k1l> schweegi: bringt das ding keine readme mit, oder auf der seite, wo du das her hast?
<k1l> also früher war das mal drag&drop, wie es jetzt ist wüsste ich aus dem stehgreif nicht
<dadrc> Kann man sonst auch in ~/.icons/<themename> kopieren
<schweegi> k1l: ne leider nicht. wo es unity noch nicht gab konnte man es bequem mit einem bordmittel in den erscheinungsbildeinstellungen installieren, ich denke ich muss den inhalt des archivs irgendwo hin kopieren aber wo weiß ich nicht
<dadrc> ^
<schweegi> dadrc: dann wird es automatisch vom system erkannt? 
<dadrc> jo
<k1l> nach nem neuen login aber iirc
<schweegi> bei mir gibts im home-Ordner nicht .icons, reicht es diesen anzulegen? 
<dadrc> jo
<dadrc> In der tar.gz sollte eine index.theme sein, die muss dann am Ende in ~/.icons/<themename>/ liegen
<schweegi> dadrc: danke, hat geklappt :) 
<dadrc> =)
<schweegi> finde es schade das ubuntu die einfachen bordmittel von damals einfach rausschmeißt, aber wenn man einmal weiß wie ist es ja kein problem
<mrkramps> schweegi: dieses theme wird nicht für programm übernommen die sudo benötigen - z.B. synaptic
<bekks> schweegi: Ubuntu benutzt nun neue Versionen.
<k1l> schweegi: theme mässig wird da sicher noch was kommen. der fokus liegt erstmal darauf, das grundsystem stabil zu bekommen.
<mrkramps> dazu muss das theme nach /usr/share/icons
<schweegi> mrkramps: danke für den hinweis :) 
<schweegi> k1l: ja ich denke das sollte auch mehr priorität haben als die kleinigkeiten wie theme-einstellungen ;) 
<schweegi> so schlimm sieht das ambiance-theme ja nun auch nicht aus
<mrkramps> das generelle problem ist wohl eher, dass noch nicht viele GTK2 themes auf GTK3 portiert wurden
<mrkramps> aber GTK3 ist ja auch gerade mal 'n paar monate raus…
<schweegi> hat GTK3 denn überwiegend vorteile zu GTK2? habe da gelesen das es schwierigkeiten bei GTK3 geben soll (wird das OT?) 
<mrkramps> schweegi: wegen OT, gute frage - im zweifelsfall immer ;)
<mrkramps> aber ich könnte dir zu diesem thema auch nichts weiter im moment sagen
<schweegi> okay ist ja auch nicht weiter relevant ^^
<schweegi> danke für eure hilfe :) 
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-08
<bullgard6> Wie beendet man streamripper? ^C erscheint mir nicht elegant.
<daswort_ich> Gibts ein Programm mit dem ich "Inhaltsliste" eines Paketes herunterladen kann?
<daswort_ich> Ich möchte nämlich nicht ein 600MB Paket herunter laden nur um zu sehen dass das Paket nicht die Datei enthält die ich haben möchte (oder andersherum: Java wird mich heruntergeladen). Handelt sich um tar.gz und ähnlich.
<bullgard6> daswort: Diese Aufgabe kannst Du mittels der Website packages.ubuntu.com lösen.
<daswort> bullgard6: eben nicht es geht mir um pakete wie stk und rssowl von den projektseiten
<LetoThe2nd> daswort: dann gehts auch nicht, das paket ist nämlich ein archiv. wenn die selber keinen index uzur verfügung stellen... "pech gehabt", umgangssprachlich.
<jokrebel> Hi
<dreamon> Kann man locate dazu bewegen, das es nur in einem bestimmten Pfad sucht, aber dort bis in die letzten Verzweigungen? 
<dreamon> Oder wie sucht ihr eine bestimmte Datei in der Konsole, im Ordner /home aufwärts?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: find
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Ok, damit gehts. Danke
<daswort> Kann man mplayer mitteilen er soll keinerlei Text ausgeben? Mit -quiet ändert sich nichts :(
<overlook> daswort: "mplayer -really-quiet"
<sash_> daswort: mplayer lied > /dev/null 2>&1
<sash_> daswort: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/null , Abschnitt Beispiele: "Möchte man für Shell-Skripte nur den Rückgabewert eines Programms verwenden und somit sämtliche Ausgaben nach /dev/null umleiten, kann die folgende Syntax verwendet werden: programm >/dev/null 2>&1"
<sash_> Weitere Informationen unter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/Umleitungen
<daswort> -really-quit bringt es irgendwie schon, aber jetzt wirft es fehler aus.
<daswort> Aber dev/null bringst immer ganz leise…
<daswort> aber sash_  was macht doch gleich 2>&1 denn ohne gings vorher nicht, sonst hätte ich gefragt
<daswort> achja: danke @ overlook sash_ 
<daswort> Jetzt nur noch einen Alias und meine Benachrichtigung für fertige Downloads funktioniert ohne nervigen mplayer Kram:
<daswort> mplayer http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/sounds/exterminate.mp3 > /dev/null 2>&1 
<daswort> Pardon ich habe was vergessen:
<daswort> mplayer -loop 99 http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/sounds/exterminate.mp3 > /dev/null 2>&1 
<sash_> daswort: Was 2>&1 macht, steht auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/Umleitungen . Es leitet halt stderr auf stdout um, soweit ich weiß.
<daswort> thx sash_ 
<steffen> hey kann mir jemand nen programm nennen mit welchem ich einen anderen pc steuern kann so wie teamviewer oder so?
<Wedelwolf> Probiers mit VNC
<sash_> VNC, SSH, rdesktop…
<overlook> steffen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/remmina
<steffen> okay thx
<k1l> cd ..
<k1l> m(    falsches fenster
<Guest84329> hey leute, ich hab ein problem mit fische unter xubuntu 11.10. die visualisierung startet, reagiert aber nicht auf musik. jemand ne idee?
<jokrebel> Guest84329: Was ist "Fische"? Hast da nen Link dazu?
<Guest84329> fische ist eine standalone-visualiserung..siehe paketverwaltung:)
<Haraldo> Xubuntu Oneiric: Ich habe die "Leiste2" mit meinen Anwendungen gefüllt, dabei wohl zu viel 'aufgeräumt', wie bekomme ich die Auswahl nun wieder mittig?
<Guest84329> Haraldo: Leiste-->Neue Elemente hinzufügen-->Trennelement. damit solltest du wieder ordnung in die leiste bringen können.
<Haraldo> Guest84329, danke, so separierte ich die "Bereiche" voneinander, aber sie ist nach wie vor nicht mittig.
<Guest84329> Haraldo: ein trennelement ganz links, eins ganz rechts, und beide unter Einstellungen auf "Ausdehnen" einstellen. das sollte funktionieren?
<Haraldo> Guest84329: "Ausdehnen"! *Das* war der entscheidende Tipp, besten Dank! :-)
<Guest84329> gern geschehn:)
<Haraldo> Hat "Thunar" wirklich keine 2-Spalten-Ansicht wie z.B. "Nautilus" mittels 'F3'?
<koegs> nein, auch keine tabs
<Haraldo> koegs, schade, danke sehr.
<koegs> Haraldo: alternativ könntest du pcmanfm testen, der hat immerhin tabs
<Haraldo> koegs, danke für den Tipp, schaue ich mir gerne an.
<Haraldo> Und mit welchen Tastenkürzeln kann ich unter Xfce ein Terminal öffnen bitte.
<k1l> ist das auch strg+alt+t?
<Haraldo> k1l: Dachte ich erst, geht nur leider nicht.
<Guest84329> Haraldo: Tastenkürzel kannst du unter Einstellungen--> Tastatur einstellen
<Haraldo> Guest84329, danke, ich stochere nahc einem Umstieg letzte Nacht auf Xfce noch ein wenig hilflos herum.
<Guest84329> das wird sich sicher bald ändern:)
<Haraldo> Guest84329, hehe, perfekt, xfce4-terminal nun mittels gewohntem 'strg+alt+t', perfekt, abermals danke! :-)
<Guest84329> Haraldo: abermals bitte:)
<scherenhaenden> hallo, ich hab ein problem mit dem sound... ich höre etwas... und plötlich bleibt iwie der sound hängen... und es wiederholt sich... ich muss dann der mouse bewegen oder eine taste drücken damit es weiter kommt
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn?
<scherenhaenden> achso hier war ich... sorry
<scherenhaenden> bekks: ich hab 11.10
<scherenhaenden> bekks: ich hab mich vom channel verwechselt
<bekks> scherenhaenden: kannst Du mal ein lsb_release -a nopasten?
<bekks> ,nopaste? scherenhaenden 
<shetlandpony> scherenhaenden: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<scherenhaenden> jaop
<scherenhaenden> http://pastebin.com/HwCzscGw
<Cassull> moin
<scherenhaenden> ich hab mit ubuntustudio probiert... auf einer andere platte.. und passierte genau das gleiche... ich weiß es nicht was ich noch machen soll
<Cassull> Habe probleme mit sound http://paste.pocoo.org/show/531751/  Konnte keine ppa für pulseaudio+alsa für ubuntu 10.04 finden. welche ppa
<Cassull> 's sollte man für ein update verwenden?
<Cassull> auf der pulseaudio.org faq konnte ich nichts dazu finden
<bekks> Man sollte keine PPA für Updates verwenden.
<bekks> Vor allem ist "Probleme" nicht wirklich genau.
<scherenhaenden> Cassull: kannst du dein problem ein bißchen erklären?
<Cassull> bekks: das übliche mit 10.04 und 5.1 soundcards. Es wird zwar erkannt, doch der subwoofer wird nicht verwendet + rausche aus allen anderen boxen wenn man mit pavucontrol die lautstärke einzeln ändern möchte
<Cassull> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/531758/
<bekks> Was finden wir in dem Paste?
<Cassull> das rauschen macht sich bemerkbar sobald ich an der lautstärke drehe. Der Subwoofer wird überhaupt nicht angesteuert
<Cassull> bekks: infos zu meiner soundcarte + infos zur meiner jetztigen pulseaudio+alsa version
<Cassull> bekks: ich hatte diese probleme damals schon mit 10.04. Eine lösung dafür hatte ich jedoch nicht gefunden, was auch der ausschlaggebende grund war wieso ich ein upgrade auf 11.04 gemacht hatte
<bekks> Und wieso machst Du das jetzt auch wieder so?
<Cassull> bekks: nach welchem verfahren geht man vor um puseaudio und alsa zu updaten? 
<Cassull> bekks: bin zurck zu 10.04
<bekks> Über die Ubuntu repos.
<Cassull> bekks: meinst du die ppa von 11.04 einbinden und updaten?
<Cassull> oder so
<bekks> Nein. Ich habe nichts von PPA gesagt, und die PPA sind auch nicht die offiziellen Ubuntu Repos.
<Cassull> über die offiziellen repos, gibts dazu ein howto oder hast du zeit mich da durch zu navigieren?
<bekks> packages.ubuntu.com :)
<bekks> DAS meine ich mit den offiziellen Repos. Nicht irgendwelche PPA.
<bekks> ,ppa? Cassull 
<shetlandpony> Cassull: PPA steht fuer "Personal Package Archive". Dort werden also Pakete angeboten, die aus nicht offiziellen Quellen stammen. Dieser Service wird zwar von Launchpad angeboten, die Paket sind aber dennoch als Fremdpakete zu sehen.
<Cassull> bekks: die packete für pulseaudio und alsa dadurch laden habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Jedoch frage ich mich was mit den abhängigkeiten ist?
<Cassull> würden die dan nicht gebrochen werden?
<bekks> Pa_k_ete.
<Cassull> kann ich das ganze archive für 11.04 bei mir in 10.04 einbinden?
<bekks> Wenn Du anfängst da 11.04er Pakete in dein 10.04 einzuspielen verlierst du augenblicklich jeden Suppoort hier.
<Cassull> bekks: schlägst du vor das ich die abhängigen pakete einzeln herunterlade, oder wie verstehe ich dich?
<bekks> Du willst mich falsch verstehen, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> ganz friedlich.
<bekks> Wenn Du auch nur ein einziges Paket einspielst, das nicht für dein 10.04 verlierst Du jeden Support. Egal wie Du es einspielst.
<bekks> Entweder gibt es von Ubuntu in hardy-updates aktuellere Pakete, oder eben nicht (wenn man hardy benutzt). Kein PPA, kein gar nichts sonst.
<LetoThe2nd> Cassull: er will dir damit in seiner unnachahmlichen art sagen, dass wenn du lustig pakete aus releases mischt, das eigentlich fast immer zu problemen führt, und sich von uns keiner dazu berufen fphlt das dann wieder zusammenzubasteln.
<Cassull> bekks: hast du eine bessere lösung oder geht es dir nur darum die regeln zu nicht offizielem support zu erklären?
<Cassull> LetoThe2nd: das ist verständlich
<LetoThe2nd> Cassull: interessanter wär schon mal nachzufragen, was die meinung der devs dazu ist. denn wenn du schon sagst dass das problem lange bekannt ist, musst du dir die gegenfrage gefallen lassen - wie sieht der bugreport aus? was ist die entsprechende reaktion?
<Cassull> LetoThe2nd: kommt dir ein anderer weg in sinn der meine audioprobleme lösen könnten, ohne die pakete zu mischen?
<LetoThe2nd> Cassull: ergo: entweder bugreport suchen oder wenn nicht auffindbar, einen aufmachen.
<bekks> Cassull: Und ohne Pakete zu mischen, kannst Du, wie Du es schon mal getan hast, zu 11.04 wechseln.
<Siju> pulseaudio geht geht gut, mit jeder distro. nur muss man verstehen was pulseaudio macht/ist
<Siju> löschen und alsa nutzen is natürlich immer ne lösung
<bekks> Dumm nur, dass Pulseaudio auch Alsa nutzt.
<Siju> klar, is ja nur nen $aufsatz
<szal> bleh, eigtl. wollt ich doch hier gar net mehr rein.. ;)
<szal> Tach zusammen
<szal> Kollege hat sich 11.10 installiert & hat die Ausgaben von aptitude auf Englisch, trotz dass alle Locales auf Deutsch stehen..  was kann man da machen?
<bekks> Die deutschen Sprachpakete vollständig installieren.
<gilbster> update-locale ?
<szal> definiere 'vollständig'
<bekks> szal: vollständig == alle.
<szal> bekks: haste ne Liste?
<bekks> gilbster: Die locales haben damit nicht ganz so viel zu tun.
<gilbster> ach so, komme eben von archlinux, da hilft das idR ;)
<bekks> szal: Nö. Aber du kannst die auch gerne selbst installieren. Stichwort Sprachunterstützung.
<bekks> gilbster: Nein, tut es nicht. Denn die Locales installieren keine Sprachpakete für Anwendungen, auch nicht unter Archlinux.
<gilbster> k
<szal> bekks: haste nen Suchbegriff für apt/aptitude?
<bekks> szal: "lang"
<szal> bekks: danke
<tokam> wenn ich phppgadmin installieren will kommt es zu download fehlern obwohl ich eine aktive internet habe
<bekks> Wie installierst Du es denn?
<tokam> mit dem ubuntu software center
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du genau?
<k1l_> tokam: aus denn offiziellen quellen oder hast du dir was runtergeladen? (man kann auch fremdpakete mit dem softwarcenter installieren)
<tokam> habe nichts runtergeladen ich nutze 11.10 es kann sein, dass ich fremdquellen & source in den ubuntu settings aktiviert habe
<bekks> Dann prüf das doch bitte mal nach.
<k1l_> tokam: mach mal ein terminal auf schreibe folgendes nacheinander rein. am ende dann alles kopieren und in einen nopaste bitte:
<k1l_> "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade" "sudo apt-get install phppgadmin"
<tokam> http://pastebin.com/iiETqVeN
<k1l_> tokam: update zuerst
<jokrebel> tokam: Das ..update fehlt vorher.
<tokam> ok da kommen upgrafes, danke
<bekks> Die kamen auch gerade eben schon.
<k1l_> deine paketliste war zu alt und das paket gab es nicht mehr auf den servern. jemand der sudo -i nutzt sollte das aber wissen
<sideswipe|2> hi
<bekks> hi
<jBart> hallo
<bekks> tach
<jBart> ich habe ein problem mit einem segfault
<jBart> http://codepad.org/RsjKKbkE
<jBart> ich komm einfach nicht drauf was das problem ist :(
<bekks> Was genau hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<bekks> Das sieht nach einem C-Problem aus.
<jBart> die lib ist teil von ubuntu, und ich entwickle unter ubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> jBart: es segfaultet aber nicht die lib, sondern dein benutzercode... das wissen wohl eher die leute die die lib pflegen, oder im zweifelsfall gdb ;)
<jBart> gdb meint das der code segfaultet, aber ich arbeite mit einem zeiger von einer lib (libfann)
<LetoThe2nd> jBart: die chance dass jemand hier eben die lib kennt ist nicht ganz so hoch. deren eigener support weiss das sicher besser.
<jBart> hmm
<jBart> dann schau ich mal ob ich irgendwo n supportchannel auftreiben kann...
<LetoThe2nd> jBart: also das hier soeht verdächtig nach ihrem bevorzugten supportweg aus: http://leenissen.dk/fann/forum/viewforum.php?f=1
<jBart> thx
<creative> Hallo, ich muss mir wohl mit auto remove was zerschossen haben. (Ubuntu 10.10) Immer wenn ich mein PW eingebe, dann werde ich auf den Anmeldebildschirm zurück geworfen, mit STRG+ALT+F2, kann ich mich normal einloggen. Wie kann ich meine Dateien sichern? Oder alles rückgängig machen?
<bekks> Da wir nicht wissen was Du getan hast, können wir Dir auch nicht sagen, was Du rückgängig machen kannst.
<vectory> creative: kanns sein, dass dein laufwerk voll ist?
<ppq> creative: nopaste bitte mal deine /var/log/apt/term.log
<creative> Ja, der Wurzelordner ist voll. 
<ppq> creative: 'pastebinit  /var/log/apt/term.log'
<dadrc> .xsession-errors könnte auch interessant sein
<ppq> achso, da hätten wir also das problem
<ppq> das bitte auch noch im zweifel: df -h | pastebinit
<creative> Für die erste Eingabe habe ich keine Berechtigung.
<bekks> sudo
<bekks> Solange da / voll ist kannst Du aufhören zu suchen.
<bekks> Schaff erstmal Platz.
<ppq> das ist komisch, eigentlich müsstest du leserechte auf die term.log haben
<vectory> ppq: hab ich auch nicht ^^
<ppq> huh
<bekks> creative: Schaff erstmal Platz.
<ppq> -rw-r--r-- hier
<creative> -rw-r--r-- das einfach eintippen?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Platz schaffen. JETZT.
<ppq> nee, das war nicht für dich, creative.
<creative> Wie ?
<creative> ok
<vectory> qalso, nicht mehr für dich aktuell
<ppq> creative: mit 'sudo apt-get clean' kannst du bspw. deinen paket-cache leeren. aber bitte nopaste doch noch die ausgabe von df -h.
<creative> /dev/mapper/volumegrp01-volume02 100% 
<ppq> die ganze ausgabe, wenn's geht:  df -h | pastebinit
<creative> Einen Moment
<DreamThief> Hi
<creative> ppq, /dev/mapper/volumegrp01-volume02 3.7G 3.7G 0 100%
<creative> none 1.5G 284K 1.5G 1% /dev
<creative> none 1.5G 272K 1.5G 1% /dev/shm
<creative> none 1.5G 0 1.5G 1% /var/lock
<creative> dev/sd1/dev/mapper/volumengrp01-volume03 288G 56G 218G 21% home
<creative> gvfs-fuse-deamon dev/sd1/dev/mapper/volumengrp01-volume03 288G 56G 218G 21% home/creative/.gvfs
<creative> home/creative/.Private dev/sd1/dev/mapper/volumengrp01-volume03 288G 56G 218G 21% home/creative
<ppq> ,paste? creative
<shetlandpony> creative: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<ppq> aber gut, voll ist es
<ppq> wie kommt man auf die idee, nur 3,7gb für / zu veranschlagen?!
<creative> Tut mir leid, ich sitze an einem anderem PC
<ppq> creative: jo, dafür gibt es das tool pastebinit
<ppq> ,pastebinit? creative
<shetlandpony> creative, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ppq> creative: dein home ist ja groß genug. hast du das LVM selbst aufgesetzt und kennst dich aus oder hat das der installer der ubuntu alternate-cd für dich gemacht? ist es verschlüsselt?
<ppq> jedenfalls muss dein / größer. unbedingt.
<ppq> creative: --> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager
<creative> ok
<ppq> creative: das vergrößern aber nicht mit der alternate-cd machen, sondern mit einer live-cd
<ppq> die alternate cd enthält nur den installer. man kann sich zwar eine busybox holen, aber das ist nicht so bequem wie ein live-system
<bekks> Erstmal sollte da Platz geschaffen werden, durch Löschen von unnötigem Kram.
<ppq> ja, sowieso
<}ls{> ppq: ein "Pasteserver" ist eine WEbsite, auf der du den output deiner Kommandos hochladen kannst. Den link dorthin, kopierst du dann hierher. Damit müssen nicht alle endlos lange Listings ergehen lassen, sondern die, die dann zu deinen Fragen antworten wollen, lesen das dann einfach. Dient dazu diesen Channel nciht mit Meldungen zuzusschütten
<bekks> Denn spätestens wenn das Dateisystem voll ist, und vor dem resize2fs mit fsck -f geprüft wird, und DANN kein Platz zur Verfügung steht ium Fehlerfall, fährt das Ding gnadenlos an die Wand.
<bekks> }ls{: DAS wissen wir.
<ppq> }ls{: hehe, danke für den hinweis ;)
<ppq> aber du meintest vermutlich creative
<}ls{> bekks:  ppq hat offensichtlich danach gefragt.... Und einen Krwadlserver zu erklären indem man sagt: damit kann man prima krawidls, weil dann der Krawdlserver das hat, ist KEINE Erklärung.
<ppq> }ls{: das mit dem ,paste? war ein befehl für das shetlandpony, unseren bot
<ppq> ,bot? }ls{
<shetlandpony> }ls{: ich bin ein bot ;p
<bekks> lsp: ppq fragte nicht danach, er wies darauf hin, weil creative das nicht kannte.
<bekks> Was auch immer "krawidls" sein mag.
<}ls{> dann solltet ihr den Text des Bots ändern. Das erklärt nur denen, die das schon wissen....
<bekks> Bisher kamen alle Anfänger die das nicht kannten wunderbar damit klar.
<}ls{> und "krawidls" war ein Phatasiewort.
<LetoThe2nd> }ls{: weil du gerade von "pastebinit" liest, und nicht den von "paste"
<LetoThe2nd> ,paste? }ls{, gefällt dir das besser
<shetlandpony> }ls{, gefaellt dir das besser: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<}ls{> Es geht nicht darum, was mir gefällt. Ich wollte nur anmerken, dass der Text eben für einen Anfänger kaum zu verstehen ist. 
<}ls{> Mehr nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> ist notiert.
<}ls{> und ja shetlandpony das liest sich viel besser
<AgentZero0ne> nabend
<}ls{> Noch einen SAtz, der den Service zusammenfasst, und es ist perfekt (im funktinoalen sinne)
<bekks> }ls{: Das ist ein Bot. Der kann nicht lesen. 
<bekks> }ls{: Das ist ein automatisches Programm das auf Befehle reagiert.
<}ls{> bekks es hat aber jemand mittels "say" darüber geschreiben.
<AgentZero0ne> ich hab 2 mint 12 pcs, kann aber nicht gegenseitig auf freigegebene ordner zugreifen, nautilus bringt die meldung "Einhängen des Ortes nicht möglich" "Einhängen des Windows-Speichers fehlgeschlagen"
<LetoThe2nd> }ls{: nein. bei dem bot gibts kein say.
<}ls{> Jeder bot kann auch via private line zum Reden gebracht werden...
<k1l_> AgentZero0ne: mit linuxmint bitte an den mint-support wenden
<bekks> Nein.
<}ls{> (Jedenfalls alle, die ich kenne)
<LetoThe2nd> AgentZero0ne: mint pcs -> mint support. ganz einfach. ja, wirklich, nein, das ist nicht diskutabel. ja, das hatten wir schon. nein, es ist wirklich so, keine ausnahme. ja, auf wiedersehen.
<Johann> nabend - ich bräuchte mal grundlegende hilfe, was unbuntu betrifft. erklärt sich jmd. bereit mir ein paar fragen zu beantworten?
<AgentZero0ne> ist doch fast gleich wie ubuntu
<AgentZero0ne> benutzt ubuntu pakete
<k1l_> Jungs, die Bot diskussion bitte nach #ubuntu-de-bot auslagern, hat nichts mit dem support hier zu tun :/
<DreamThief> AgentZero0ne: fast. Punkt.
<LetoThe2nd> AgentZero0ne: es ist alles gesagt. siehe auch : "nein, das ist nicht diskutabel"
<LetoThe2nd> Johann: frag einfach. es wird schon wer antworten - kann aber sein dass es einfach ein link für dich zum lesen ist, wenn wir die frage schon öfters hatten
<Johann> jo ok, danke. also ich möchte komplett auf ubuntu umsteigen. hierfür möchte ich das betriebssystem allerdings grundlegend verstehen und nicht einfach nur den browser nutzen etc.
<bekks> ,einsteiger? Johann 
<shetlandpony> Johann, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> Johann: in dem Fall arbeitest Du Dich am besten von hier aus durch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger 
<Johann> nunja, es gibt tutorials und so. allerdings finde ich nur welche, die eben genau solche dinge enthalten, wie ich den browser nutze und ähnliches
<Johann> ich suche also lediglich anhaltspunkte
<}ls{> installiere es dir im Dualboot. Du kannst es nur sehr schwer  von außen lernen. Einfach damit spielen.
<Johann> das ging schnell. vielen dank :)
<ppq> Johann: es wird auch helfen, dich einfach hier im supportchat aufzuhalten, dabei lernt man ne ganze menge.
<DreamThief> Da hat ppq recht.
<DreamThief> Ich hab 2000 mit debian angefangen, bin 2004 am anfang des studiums zu ubuntu gewechselt und war dann recht  fix hier.
<DreamThief> Und danach jahre lang jeden tag. Das war sehr lehrreich.
<Johann> welches ist denn ein passables irc-programm. würde später gern pidgin nutzen, da ich mit diesem unter windows zufrieden war.  ich nutze icq, aim und den facebook-chat. oder gilt mal wieder "geschmackssache"?
<ppq> Johann: für IM ist pidgin ok, für chat nutzt du besser xchat, konversation oder irssi
<ppq> s/chat/irc/
<shetlandpony> ppq meant: Johann: für IM ist pidgin ok, für irc nutzt du besser xchat, konversation oder irssi
<DreamThief> Und mittlerweile finde ich aus beruflichen und privaten gründenleider nur recht selten noch den weg hierher, aber ich versuche, das wieder ein wenig häufigerhinzukriegen.
<k1l_> Johann: am besten nutzt man für irc einen eigenen client, da sich die nutzung stark von den anderen messenger protokollen unterscheidet. meist genannt sind wohl xchat, konversation und irssi
<DreamThief> Soooo, muss mal off, zug ist gleich am ziel. Bis später!
<ppq> *wink*
<Johann> vielen dank
<jochen> Nabend zusammen. Ich habe eine externe Platte mit etx4 formatiert und möchte darauf Dateien von 2 Rechnern zusammenführen. Leider bekommen die zu popierenden Ordner root-rechte. (Besitzer:root) wie bekomme ich das in den Griff?
<creative> ppq, ich bin wieder da
<jochen> nautilus mit sudo aus dem Terminal starten und über "Eigenschaften" die Rechte ändern ist wohl nicht der richtige Weg, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> jochen: stimmt, root-nautilus ist immer schlecht und hefährlich.
<creative> Wie vergrößere ich nachträglich mein Wurzelordner. (10.10) Alternative CD ist schon im Laufwerk.
<creative> ubuntu 10.10+
<creative> *
<LetoThe2nd> jochen: die hundertprozentig schöne lösung fällt mir nur gerade auch nicht ein...
<LetoThe2nd> jochen: wenn schon rechte/besitzer ändern, dann besser über chmod/chown auf der konsole.
<jochen> da traue ich mich nicht ran...
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht kann man da was mit guid-bit auf dem mountpoint machen... soll aber lieber wer anderes übernehmen.
<LetoThe2nd> jochen: ganz im ernst, mit nem verhunzten chwon/chmod machst du maximal ein zehntel dessen kaputt was ein falscher klick des gerooteten nautilus anrichtet :P
<vikram> my pendrive showing msg write protected ...... any solution ?
<LetoThe2nd> ,german? vikram 
<shetlandpony> vikram: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<}ls{> jochen:  kopiere so "cp -pR  quelle Ziel" damit werden die Orioginaldateirechte erhalten.
<}ls{> ( R für rekursic)
<jochen> ok.. dann lasse ich das besser. Wollte nur ein wenig das Datei-chaos beseitigen und auf den beiden Rechner abgleichen
<}ls{> jochen:  als root mit dem Falg "-p" für preserve setzt KEINE neuen rechte....
<jochen> }ls{: ok.. das scheint einfach genug zu sein ;-) ich versuche es mal
<}ls{> genau dafür ist der SChalter da..... grins
<apollo13> warum zum teufel fragt bei nem ubuntu 11.04 synaptic nach dem root password anstatt nach meinem?
<apollo13> ah fixed, doofes ubuntu -- nur gut dass man dafür gezahlt wird
<ppq> creative: nicht mit der alternate-cd. du brauchst die live-cd. aber beachte bitte, was bekks sagte. du musst unbedingt erstmal platz schaffen, bevor du vergrößerst.
<ppq> creative: danach kannst du dich durch  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager hangeln. und, falls du ein verschlüsseltes setup hast, durch den artikel zu "cryptsetup"
<bekks> }ls{: statt cp -pR benutzt man einfach -a
<DreamThief> re
<bekks> wb DreamThief 
<benvei> moin
<benvei> Apache Server : Vhosts in der sites-available angelegt und via a2ensite aktiviert
<benvei> alles ok, alle subdomains
<benvei> nur bei einer meint er "Forbidden" wenn ich sie aufrufe
<benvei> in dieser befinden sich nur selber geschriebene HTML datein
<benvei> Apache2 error log
<benvei> http://nopaste.benvei.at/index.php?id=f7c4e8c6e3
<benvei> wenn ich die HTML Datein in eine Andere subdomain verschiebe dann funktionieren sie dort problemlos
<grossing> "unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable"  <-- das schon gefixed?
<jochen> Kann ich irgedwie sehen ob da was kopiert wird? 
<benvei> grossing : Es gibt keine .htaccess ich hab testweise eine mit touch .htaccess angelegt und der auch chmod 644 gegeben, fehler bleibt
<bekks> jochen: Nur, wenn Du cp mit -v aufgerufen hättest. Und wenn der Prompt nicht sofort zurückkommt, wird dda was kopiert.
<DreamThief> benvei: kann ich mal die config des entsprechenden vhosts sehen?
<bekks> benvei: Kannst Du uns zusätzlich auch mal ein lsb_release -a geben bitte? Und uns auch sagen, welcher Apache da genau im Einsatz ist?
<benvei> DreamThief : http://nopaste.benvei.at/index.php?id=04eac4e40d
<benvei> die eigentliche subdomain ist jeweils durch "pages" ersetzt
<jochen> bekks: Ach so... hätte ich wissen können... -v . Der Prompt erscheint nicht... dann habe ich ja ne chance. Tnx
<DreamThief> hm ...
<benvei> bekks : lsb_release gibt es auf einer Debian minimal nicht
<bekks> benvei: Dann hast Du jetzt leider auch keinen Support mehr, weil hier kein Debian support ist.
<benvei> bekks : es geht hier um das Apache Paket. im Debian channel wusste niemand Rat
<DreamThief> dann geh halt in den apache channel. ^^
<DreamThief> Und es gibt diverse Debian Channels. Im internationalen bzw, englischsprachigen findet man eigentlich immer wen, behaupte ich mal ganz dreist.
<jochen> bekks: Wenn ich nun die Dateien vom anderen Rechner auf die gleiche Weise in das gleiche Verzeichnis kopiere, werde dann bestehende Dateien gnadenlos über schrieben?
<DreamThief> japp.
<DreamThief> jochen: werden sie.
<DreamThief> sofern du nicht den entsprechenden parameter setzt.
<DreamThief> jochen: cp --help hilft da ganz gut, oder halt die manpage zu cp.
<jochen> DreamThief: schade, dass war nicht Sinn der Sache. Alte Dateien sollten nur von neueren überschrieben werden
<jochen> DreamThief: Ok... muß ich mich eben da durch quälen. Grsync oder Unison sind nicht zu empfehlen?
<bekks> rsync ist sehr empfehlenswert dafür.
<bekks> Es kopiert nur Dateien, die sich geändert haben.
<DreamThief> Oh ja, und wie. Da hat bekks vollkommen Recht.
<jochen> der schmeißt mir aber auch Fehlermeldungen bezüglich fehlender Rechte raus... 
<bekks> Dann passen die Rechte so nicht.
<benvei> Nach weiteren ergebnislosen versuchen im #debian-de channel probier ich es jetzt nochmals hier... bekks : Ich glaube kaum, das das Problem so tief liegt, das ein unterschied zwischen den Distributionen verhanden ist. lsb_release -a kann ich dir aber gerne geben.
<bekks> benvei: Du hast ein Debian, da brauche ich kein lsb_release mehr.
<jochen> das das alles so komliziert sein muß... Übers Terminal werden jetzt die Dateien durchgerödelt, kommen aber nicht im Zielverzeichnis an
<jochen> :-(
<bekks> jochen: Dann musst Du die Rechte anpassen.
<bekks> Die Fehlermeldungen kommen ja nicht ohne Grund.
<LetoThe2nd> benvei: die unlust der debianer ist ehrlich gesagt nicht unser problem. probiers von mir aus in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, aber HIER ist die sache durch, und das wollen wir, gelinde gesagt, auch kein 1001stes mal diskutieren.
<jochen> ok... Kann ich das außer übers Terminal auch über die Benutzereinstellungen machen?
<bekks> jochen: Wesentlich komplizierter, ja. Aber wir wissen ja nicht mal, was die Fehlermeldungen nun eigentlich sind.
<jochen> ich werde mal was zu chmod lesen. Vielleicht kapiere ich es doch... Danke für eure Geduld.
<DreamThief> chmod ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer
<DreamThief> Und für Leute, die die oktalen Rechte nicht kapieren, da gibts ja immer noch die Notation mittels rwx.
<DreamThief> ,Rechte? jochen
<shetlandpony> jochen, Rechte ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte - Weitere Infos im query ...
<apollo13> arg wie geht den in ubuntu xdmcp einschalten?
<jochen> Muß leider raus hier... Trotzdem Danke...
<}ls{> benvei:  schecke unter welchem account der apache läuft. (oft www oder wwwrun oder sowas) und setze dann die Rechte entsprechend. Und ne htaccess ohne Inhalt tut nix. touch genügt nicht.
<}ls{> (es sei denn apache ist dahingehend verdreht....)
<DreamThief> ich würd bei der meldung drauf tippen, dasd der apache auf das verzeichnis keine x rechte hat.
<bekks> }ls{: Wie gerade gesagt wurde, sind die Rechte überall identisch.
<DreamThief> könnte ein hinweis sein.
<benvei> }ls{, Die berechtigungen sind überprüft, auch richtig, genauso wie die User / Groups... bei allen ordnern... Bevor mich bekks aber nun wieder abschießt werde ich das Thema hier beenden!
<DreamThief> weil apache schaut immer nach, ob ne .htaccess existiert, um sie dann auszuwerten.
<DreamThief> und +x auf ein verzeichnis ist für dateiauflistung erforderlich.
<}ls{> benvei: da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher..... (es gibt noch facl's  kannst mit getfacl nachsehen)
<DreamThief> nunja, aber die muss man auch explizit anschalten.
<}ls{> und das x checken, wie DreamThief sagte, wüßürde ich auch mal machen....
<DreamThief> im regelfall sogar mittels option beim mounten aktivieren, so weit mir bekannt.
<DreamThief> benvei: ass uns nach #debian-de gehen ;) ich als op sollte hier ein gutes vorbild sein ;)
<DreamThief> +l
<bekks> DreamThief: Ja, und zusätzlich dann noch mit setfacl benutzen-
<DreamThief> bekks: das weiss ich schon ^^
<bekks> DreamThief: :)
<DreamThief> bekks: mein fileserver macht davon explizit und exzessiv gebraucht.
<}ls{> die allermeisten Distris machen das.....
<bekks> }ls{: Machen sie nicht per default.
<}ls{> bekks:  das ist falsch: openSUSE sind sie schon seit 10.3 per default eingeschaltet.
<}ls{> und viele andere haben es auch per Default aktiv.
<}ls{> man mewkrt es nur meist nicht.....
<Longbottom> apollo13: xdmcp kannst du in der config-Datei deines DM einstellen. Z.B. in kdmrc ein "Enable=true" nach "[Xdmcp]". Bei lucid (und eventuell auch danach) geht das nicht mit gdm.
<benvei> bekks, }ls{, grossing, Das Problem ist nun gelöst. Ein restart hat das problem behoben. Weshalb auch immer.
<}ls{> manchmal hilft sogar die Windowsproblemlösung......
<bekks> benvei: HAst Du die config geändert und nicht neu geladen?
<benvei> bekks, nein, apache2 + sämpliche dienste hab ich komplett restartet
<benvei> dennoch blieb der fehler
<apollo13> Longbottom: na toll… warum geht das bei gdm nimmer?
<bekks> apollo13: Weil das zuviele Möglichkeiten für den User gewesen wären :>
<apollo13> bekks: grr
<Longbottom> apollo13: Habs hier gefunden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lucid_Lynx#Sonstiges
<Eli2> hi, wie kann ich nach einem update auf ubuntu 11.10 nautilus auf das alte look and feel umschalten ?
<bekks> Eli2: Was genau meinst Du damit?
<apollo13> Longbottom: :(
<Eli2> naja das neue nautilus hat keine icons
<apollo13> bekks: wenn jetzt xdm mich beim keyboard layout mögen würde *gg*
<Eli2> und keine breadcrumbs oben
<Eli2> bekks: an schlimmsten sind die fehlenden icons
<Eli2> ubuntu wird echt von release zu release schlechter
<Longbottom> apollo13: Ich hab es mal mit gdm probiert. Man konnte sich einmal anmelden, danach musste man den gdm restarten, damit es ein zweites Mal geht (was auch den lokal angemeldeten User ausloggt). Hab dann kdm aktiviert.
<LetoThe2nd> Eli2: zur ersten frage: gar nicht - gnome2 wird nichr unterstützt. zum zweiten punkt: vielen dank für die fundierte und konstruktive kritik. wir werden sie natürlich sofort an mark shuttleworth persönlich weiter leiten.
<apollo13> Longbottom: egal, ich bleib jetzt bei ssh
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: du hast die ironie tags vergessen
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: ups. ach nee, die sind grade aus.
<Eli2> LetoThe2nd: ok das mit nautilus 2 sehe ich ein, trotzdem wie bekomme ich meine icons wieder
<apollo13> indem du sie in gconf aktivierst
<DreamThief> ja, das muss man in der regist... äh in gconf eisnchalten :->
<}ls{> wahrhaft anwenderfreundlich.....
<bekks> DreamThief: :D
<Johann> Kann mir jmd. bei folgender Problematik behilfich sein, bitte. Ich steige momentan auf Ubuntu um. Zuvor hatte ich ein wie folgt eingerichtetes Windows-System: Alles sauber installiert und mit einer ensprechenden Software den Zustand "eingefrohren". Nach jedem Neustart wurde der Status auf genau diesen Zustand zurückgesetzt. Alle Änderungen gehen dabei verloren. Wichtige Daten speichere ich auf einer gesonderten Partition. Gibt e
<Eli2> DreamThief: wo in der gconf, ich finds net
<ppq> ,512? Johann
<shetlandpony> Johann: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<ppq> Johann: "Gibt e", danach war schluss
<ppq> Johann: seltsames setup, aber so etwas gibt es auch mit ubuntu, nennt sich live-system ;)
<Johann> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit Ubutu ähnlich zu verfahren?
<Johann> danke. sorry, auch irc-mäßig eher auf neuland 
<ppq> Johann: z.b. mit einer live-cd oder einem live-usb-stick. da kriegst du auch bei jedem start das gleiche system.
<ppq> Johann: wenn du die standard-ubuntu-live-cd verändern willst, kannst du das hier nutzen:
<ppq> ,uck? Johann
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss nichts ueber uck, ich verbinde aber 11 Dinge mit uck. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche uck' zum suchen nach Informationen
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Customization_Kit
<Johann> ok, und angenommen ich möchte an meinem live-system doch noch etwas ändern. ist dies in wenigen schritten möglich?
<ppq> Johann: aber meiner meinung nach sinnvoller wäre es, ubuntu normal zu installieren und mit dd ein vollständiges backup zu amchen, das du dann bei bedarf einspielen kannst
<Johann> nunja, ich halte es ander für prktikabler. ich zwinge mich dann quasi selbst mein system immer vollkommen saber zu haben und nur die notwenigen dige installiert zu haben
<Johann> zu dem kann ich jede belibige person an mein system lassen, ohne, dass wirklich etwas verändert wird. im wünschenswerten fall ist nach einem reboot alle so, wie ich es möchte
<DreamThief> :-X
<}ls{> Johann: jeder anständige client teilt zu lange Zeilen einfach auf mehrere auf. Mal nen anderen Client probieren. Du kannst einen solchen snapshot (falls du genügend freien Platz hast, sogar ganz einfach selbst machen.....  (dd, oder find mit cp, rsync und und und) . Das ist aber nicht so Linuxlike.......
<Johann> saber=sauber
<}ls{> für andere Personen mach einfach einen anderen Account.
<DreamThief> genau das wollte ich auch gerade vorschlagen
<DreamThief> Separater Account moit eingeschränkten Rechten
<DreamThief> Und auf alle Fälle schon mal grad gar kein sudo Recht.
<Johann> ein anderer account bringt aber nicht die möglichkeiten mit, die ich für vorteilhaft erachte
<bekks> Johann: Die da explizit wären?
<Johann> wenn ich jmd. an meinen rechner lasse, soll er alles machen können, was mir auch ermöglicht ist. verstellt er jedoch etwas, so muss ich mir hierüber keine gedanken machen.
<bekks> Ein eingeschränkter Account kann nichts verstellen.
<DreamThief> Johann: Lass es mich anders ausdrücken: Ich hab so 'nen Krampf nicht nötig und hab das auch noch nie in der Praxis umgesetzt. Ich hab da keinen vorgefertigten Lösungsweg parat.
<bekks> Wenn der Anwender den kaputtkonfiguriert hat, löscht man den Account, legt ihn neu an und hat Ruhe.
<DreamThief> Ich hab nen gast account für fremde User. Das wars.
<Johann> oder: ich suche software. installiere verschiedene gleichen typs. am ende entscheide ich mir für nr. 5.. alle 4 anderen möchte ich nicht haben. eine deinstallation halte ich für zeitaufwendiger als mein verfahren
<}ls{> Was hindert dich, den Gästeaccount jedesmal neu zu erstellen und als Skeleton dein Home anzugeben?
<creative> Wie öffnet man Festplatten, wenn ubuntu 10.10 sagt: Einhängen des Ortes sei nicht möglich ? " Not a moundable filesystem?
<DreamThief> Und mein System hängt am ActiveDirectory. homedir löschen, neu anmelden, passt.
<}ls{> Das macht dann genau das, ohne dass Gäste etwas tatswächlich an deinen DAten ändern können.
<Johann> ich muss es eben tun. jmd. setzt sich an meinen rechner "kann ich den mal schnell benutzen?" "ja, aber bitte geh erst auf den gastaccount" - wenn ich dafür schon von der couch aufsteh müsste, wärs mir zu viel
<DreamThief> *lol*
<grossing> omg
<DreamThief> also für deine faulheit werd ich mir sicher nicht das hirn zermartern ^^
<Johann> bitte versteht es als extremes beispiel
<}ls{> dann melde beide beim Systemsatrt an, und dann kannst du einfach wechseln....
<bekks> Johann: "Meld dich mit 'Gast' an, Passwort ist 'gast' - und ich bleib hier sitzen."
<DreamThief> viel spass noch.
<Johann> ich habe ja schon die erfahrungen mit dem windowssystem gemacht
<Johann> es gibt viele vorteile
<Johann> oder noch besser. warum gibt es wohl einen markt für reborncards und entsprechende software
<}ls{> Es ist nun mal ein Multiuser system und sollte auch so verwendet werden. Du schneidest ja auch nicht aus dem neuen Benz die Sitze und Bodenbleche ruas, weil das so sein soll, wie das Mottorad.
<DreamThief> ich glaube, ich bin viel zu sehr geek, als dass ich das jemals brauchen werde.
<Johann> weil es eben situationen gibt, in denen es sinnvoll sein kann
<bekks> Johann: Es gibt keinen ernstzunehmenden Markt dafür-
<bekks> Dafür benutzt man ein Kiosksystem und hat Ruhe.
<DreamThief> das trifft man meist in schulen.
<bekks> DreamThief++
<DreamThief> und da lernt man dann, wie man den krampf umgeht.
<Johann> nun. muss ich in einer schule sein, damit es die vorteile gibt?
<DreamThief> ach, vergiss es.
<DreamThief> viel spass noch, wie gesagt.
<Johann> um noch einmal zu der softwaregeschichte zu kommen
<jokrebel> *seufz* 
<}ls{> ein einfachers bash script kann das machen. 
<Johann> angenommen ihr habt 5 pakete installiert. und nr. 5 gut und lässt sich mit arbeiten
<DreamThief> virtualbox zum testen mit einer vm :->
<Johann> nunja... allgemein legt man dann direkt los, bevor man sich ums deinstallieren der anderen pakete kümmert
<DreamThief> ich purge das install pakat und lösche die config files aus meinem home, falls es dort welche gibt.
<DreamThief> oder ich lass sie halt liegen.
<DreamThief> die paar kb ... ^^
<Johann> und ich muss mich mit meinem system eben dazu zwingen, dass ich bei jeder änderung des systems es vernünftig und überlegt mache
<DreamThief> du versuchst menschlicje probleme mit technik zu lösen.
<}ls{> Warum lernst du nicht stattdessen vernünftig mit einem Linuxsystem umzugehen?
<DreamThief> naja.
<Johann> jo versuch ich. un d hat bis lang wirklich sehr gut geklappt. also ich rate es mal auszuprobieren
<}ls{> wie gesagt: du kannst das in jeder VAriante mit einem bashscript erledigen.
<Johann> ich glaub es hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich vernünftig mit einem linux-system umgehe
<hdp> 1994 hatte ich die gleichen Probleme, mit 40MB Festplatte musste man sich halt sehr genau überlegen, was man installiert.
<}ls{> mir schient schon: du lehnst jeden linuxartigen Weg ab; die Hinweise, wie du das dennoch machst, irgnorierst du.
<Johann> (danke hdp) mein nächstes system wird mit einer 32 GB SSD laufen btw
<jokrebel> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Johann> oh sorry - neu hier - ich denke es ist aus einer art supportfrage entstanden
<Johann> @ls danke für deine tipps. ich werde mal gucken, wie sie mir weiterhelfen. ich hatte weitergeschrieben, um das bestehende unverständis zu lösen
<zouz> hey
<Johann> ich geh in den offtopic - vielen dank!
<Johann> \join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Johann> -.-
<jokrebel> Ihr könnt auch gern beide im Offtopic weiterdiskutieren wo viele von hier auch sind und dann vielleicht auch was beitragen. Aber hier ist nunmal dem Support vorbehalten.
<Fuchs> Johann: anders rum :)  / 
<Johann> nochmals danke :)
<Johann> ok, ich verstehs - man kann ich mehreren channels gleichzeitig sein - warum auch nicht :)
<Fuchs> ,irc? Johann als kleiner Einstieg 
<shetlandpony> Johann als kleiner Einstieg, IRC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Johann> und nochmals danke!
<benvei> hmmm.. Wie kann man analysieren ob ein PCI gerät aktiviert ist? Das Dell 502x hat ja Nvdia Graka + Onboard intel graka... und, bekks, keine Sorge, diesmal gehts um ubuntu :p
<benvei> Ich vermute das er die Nvidia graka nicht abdreht :/
<}ls{> benvei lsmod ist dein Freund
<benvei> lsmod  | grep VGA
<benvei> gibt keine Ausgabe
<}ls{> der treiber heißt auch mit Sicherheit nciht VGA sondern eventuell nvidia, nv für die Intel entsprechend anders....
<Longbottom> benvei: lspci  | grep VGA
<jokrebel> Longbottom: Das zeigt aber doch nicht den Treiber und aktiv, oder?
<}ls{> FAlls du "hwinfo" instaliert hast , kreigst du  mit "hwinfo --gfxcard" sofort alle relavanten Infos....
<bekks> lsp: Könntest Du das mit den vier Punkten eventuell einfach seinlassen? Einer reicht als Satzzeichen vollkommen aus.
<bekks> s/lsp/}ls{/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: }ls{: Könntest Du das mit den vier Punkten eventuell einfach seinlassen? Einer reicht als Satzzeichen vollkommen aus.
<Longbottom> jokrebel: Das zeigt, ob ein entsprechendes PCI Device da ist. Ob's aktiv ist, zeigt es nicht.
<benvei>  }ls{ : lsmod gibt weder etwas zu nvida noch zu intel
<benvei> http://nopaste.benvei.at/index.php?id=1cc94799e3
<bekks> lspci -vnn zeigt dann, welches Modul für welche Hardware aktiv ist.
<sdx23> benvei: doch, Zeile 19.
<benvei> i915?
<benvei> achja stimmt
<sdx23> Und: Man sollte definitiv NICHT als root arbeiten.
<benvei> okay, da bin ich drüber gerattert... Aber Nvidia modul ist keins aktiviert?
<}ls{> du hast den noveua Treiber geladen....
<}ls{> Der ist Nivida. Also ist die schon mal aktiv.
<benvei> sdx32, ich arbeite nicht mit root... Ich hab nur erwartet das hier gleich ein tornado von befehlen kommt, und ich, um es mit zu erleichtern, nicht jedes mal sudo eintippen wollte, hab ich sudo su genommen...
<}ls{> nicht genau weiß ich, was i915    ist. Das deutet auf Intel und könnte auch eine sein. (Ich habe keine hintelhältigen Geräte)
<benvei> }ls{ gibt es eine möglichkeit PCI geräte gewaltsam runterzuzwingen? also abzudrehen?
<bekks> benvei: ja. rmmod i915
<}ls{> den entsprechenden Treiber "blacklisten"
<}ls{> oder ausbauen....
<}ls{> grins
<benvei> bekks, Treiber blacklisten = gerät wird heruntergefahren?
<bekks> benvei: Nö. Es wird einfach nur nicht mehr benutzt.
<bekks> In der x86 Welt kann man PCI Devices nicht vollständig herunterfahren.
<benvei> bekks, es geht hier darum, (sorry, hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen) das ich unter ubuntu nur auf 2h akku komm, bei win 7 durchaus auf 4 - 5
<}ls{> sorry, bekks, meine Punkte sind das, was sie sein sollen: Sie signalisieren, dass ich da ncoh mehr sagen könnte.
<}ls{> Werde mich bessern Für das Einfachdeutsch.
<bekks> }ls{: Lass es bitte, es stört einfach nur.
<bekks> benvei: Dann entlade alle Module für Hardware, die du nicht brauchst.
<bekks> benvei: Und schau Dir "powertop" an.
<benvei> bekks, aber gerät nicht nutzen = gerät hochgefahren? = gerät verbraucht strom?
<benvei> powertop schau ich mir gleich an
<}ls{> benvei:  wenn es drin ist, verbraucht es auch STrom....
<bekks> benvei: Gerät nicht nutzen = Gerät hochgefahren, aber idle = Hochgefahren, aber weniger Stromverbrauch verglichen mit Benutzung.
<}ls{> das is aber eher marginal.
<benvei> laut powertop arbeite die karte zu 100%
<benvei> mit rmmod nouveau kann ich sie blacklisten?
<benvei> wie aktivier ich sie dann wieder? addmod nouveau?
<bekks> modprobe nouveau
<benvei> okay...  nach der dekaktivierung wird ein restart erfordert, nehm ich mal an... oderß
<bekks> Nein.
<}ls{> "dekaktivierung" einfach nur geil. Typo des Jahres!
<jokrebel> und dann wird die andere Karte verwendet?
<}ls{> nicht zwingend.
<benvei> ich vermute mal die Umschaltung erledigt der Notebook selber?
<}ls{> BIOS gucken. Korrekten Treiber laden.
<jokrebel> Hätt ich jetzt auch gesagt, dass man da ins BIOS muss.
<}ls{> benvei: glaub ich nciht. Bei DELl wirst du im BIOS umschalten müssen.
<benvei> im Bios ist nichts zu finden... Für den Dynamic kram gibts leider noch keine Treiber
<bekks> Dann kannst Du die Module nur blacklisten und hoffen dass das reicht.
<bekks> Wenn das nicht reicht, musst Du mit switcheroo ggf. noch versuchen die aktive Grafikkarte umzuschalten.
<benvei> nvidia ist geblacklistet, powertop sagt 0%
<benvei> ist powertop eine zuverlässliche ausgabe?
<}ls{> Ich hatte schon ein paar Dells. Und du musstest JEDESMAL in BIOS fummeln.
<bekks> }ls{: Das kann man aber nicht bei allen, weil nicht alle diese BIOS-Einstellungen haben.
<benvei> ls, das bios ist sehr abgespeckt... Ausser boot options gibts hier nicht viel
<}ls{> DELL verwendet eine eigene Variante für das BIOS. Dort findet sich meist ein Menupunkt für DELLspezifische EInstellungen. ISt die zweite GraKa eine MiniPCI?
<benvei> Der stromverbrauch hat immer noch nicht abgenommen, ich bleibe bei den 2h :(
<bekks> }ls{: Meist, aber nicht immer. Wenn der Eintrag nicht da ist, ist er nicht da.
<}ls{> bekks:  sitzt du an dem Notebook, oder hast du das gleiche?
<bekks> }ls{: Nein, aber du genauso wenig.
<benvei> ls, ich weiß nicht ob sie eine MiniPCI karte ist. Der miniPCI slot ist jedenfalls frei
<bekks> Und wenn der User sagt, dass da kein solcher Eintrag ist, dann kann man das auch glauben a priori.
<}ls{> Guck auf die DEllsite. Die haben mit deinem service TAg (dmidecode liest es aus) deine genauen DAten.
<}ls{> (und oft es es auch unten aufgeklebt.)
<benvei> Ja, das hab ich schon. Offenbar braucht Dell ein wenig bis sie den Service Tag eintragen... Ich habe gestern für Treiber dort geschaut, mein Service Tag wurde nicht erkannt
<}ls{> oh. Das ist seltsam. Sie produzieren damit.
<}ls{> Dann suche nach dem genauen Typ. Das sollte auch reichen.
<benvei> Das Dell XPS15 ist ein Konfigurierbares notebook
<benvei> hier gibts 100 verschiedene Varianten
<}ls{> das sind alle Dells. Ob Tower, Server, Notbuch oder Sonstwas.
<}ls{> Du wirst aber doch wissen, was du gekauft hast.
<}ls{> Und der genau Typ ändert sich ja nicht mit der Ausstattung.
<benvei> Ja... es wird aber nicht angegeben welchen bus diese Grafikkarte verwendet
<}ls{> in Notebooks gibt es nicht viel Möglichkeiten. MiniPCI(e) oder onboard. Das sollte doch irgendwo stehen?!
<DreamThief> minipci(e) grakas hab ich im notebook noch nicht gesehen
<DreamThief> und onboard ist auch ne tolle aussage
<DreamThief> die sind alle onboard.
<}ls{> nee, sind sie nciht. Und lenovo z.B. verwendet für die besseren immer MiniPCIe (so man eine zukauft)
<DreamThief> die frage ist hier viel mehr, ob es eine dedizierte gpu ist oder eine in den chipsatz / die cpu integrierte grafikeinheit oder eventuell sogar eine kombination von beidem.
<DreamThief> das tut lenovo schon wie lange? ^^
<DreamThief> okay, sofern das hier noch mehr ot wird, wechseln wir den channel.
<benvei> DreamThief, Das ist eine Kombination aus beidem ;) Das ding hat 2 Graks : Eine im chipsatz intigrierte, für energie spaaren und eine dezidierte, für leistung
<}ls{> benvei: ist  XPS15 die komplette Bezeichnung? (GUck unten auf das Etikett) Und so am Rande: Mit der Seriennummer kannst du bei DELL auch deine Konfig nachgucken.
<benvei> ls , nein L502x
<k1l_> ,nvidia? benvei 
<shetlandpony> benvei: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<k1l_> entweder dort bumblebee nutzen, was noch mehr wackelig läuft, oder im bios auf eine der beiden grakas stellen
<benvei> k1l_ danke, netten bot habt ihr ;) Nur dort gibts nicht mehr... 
<benvei> okay, ich werd nochmal im bios schaun
<benvei> ,source
<benvei> hm
<benvei> naja, bin mal weg, bios schaun
<k1l_> hä?
<k1l_> die nvidia technik heisst optimus. der linux treiber bumblebee einfach mal 5min. ins lesen investieren
<benvei> so, wieder da
<benvei> im Bios gibts definitiv kein Option
<benvei> k1l_ , bumblebee ist aktiviert.
<k1l_> und wo ist nun das problem?
<benvei> Das der Stromverbrauch zu hoch ist und die Betriebsszeit bei 2 stunden bleibt
<k1l_> inwieweit das ding läuft kann ich mangels hardware nicht beurteilen. das ist wohl bisher auch nur eine softwarelösung und unterstützt noch nicht die hardware wie die win treiber
<k1l_> den aktuellen stand wirst du da selbst recherchieren müssen
<}ls{> benvei: mit deinen Angaben ist nichts zu finden. Probieren wir es mal anders: Die Intelkarte, wie heißt die? (dmidecode ) Und wie heißt der Chipsatz?
<}ls{> benvei: und so ganz an Rande: "nouveau" ist NICHT der Treiber, der die Karte wirklcih gut bedient. Da sind die proprietären Treiber von Nivida selbt viel besser.
<bekks> Zumal wir noch gar nicht wissen welcher Treiber momentan überhaupt verwendet wird für X. Intel oder nvidia.
<benvei> ls, dmidecode spuckt nur
<benvei> Description: Intel(R) Extreme Graphics 3 Controller
<benvei> aus.... bekks, mit welchem befehl findet man das heraus?
<bekks> benvei: Nopaste bitte die komplette Ausgabe auf einen paste Service.
<bekks> Und wenn Du in die /var/log/Xorg.0.log schaust, siehst Du, welcher Treiber verwendet wird für X. 
<benvei> http://nopaste.benvei.at/index.php?id=f6b8869472 dmidecode
<}ls{> cat /Pfad/zu/Xorg.0.log | grep Intel
<bekks> useless use of cat
<bekks> grep Intel dateiname
<benvei> ls, http://nopaste.benvei.at/index.php?id=5f8b30b1b8
<benvei> bekks, grep Intel Xorg.0.log gibt die gleiche ausgabe wie cat Xorg.0.log | grep Intel
<bekks> benvei: Natürlich.
<k1l_> benvei: }ls{ es ist trotzdem unsinnig. man nimmt ja auch die linke hand um im linken ohr zu kratzen, nicht die rechte
<}ls{> Interessant. Dass ich "cat" sinnlos verwende fällt auf. Dass der Bebrauch von §dmidecode" schlicht falsch ist, um eine Graphikkarte herauszufinden, nicht. Was die Jugns nur haben?!
<k1l_> }ls{: du bist auch nur hier um zu stänkern oder?
<bekks> Niemand sagte was von dmidecode für die Grafikkarte. Das kam von Dir für das Servicetag. WIR sagten viel viel weiter oben lspci | grep VGA.
<}ls{> Nein, eigenltihc nciht. Ich finde es aber schon kleinlich Fortsetzugnspunkte zu monieren oder überflüssiges "cat".
<}ls{> Eben drum sag ich es ja, bekks. DAmit wengistens das registreirt wird. Mir ist sehr wohl klar, dass ich Unsinn verlangt habe.
<}ls{> DAs ist die Grlße Fehler zuzugeben. Nicht kleinliches Monieren.
<bekks> Abgesehen davon sieht man in dmidecode das Servicetag. Und den XPS15L502x gibts auch.
<benvei> bekks, http://nopaste.benvei.at/index.php?id=3d9d481cab
<bekks> benvei: Inzwischen wissen wir dass Du die Intelkarte verwendest. Was ist denn nun eigentlich das genaue Problem damit?
<benvei> Das der stromverbrauch nicht sinkt, und ich als Problem immernoch die Nvidia Graka vermute...
<k1l_> benvei: hast du mal gelesen was es überhaupt macht?
<k1l_> benvei: also bumblebee?
<benvei> k1l_ es soll zwischen den 2 Grakas umschalten?
<k1l_> ich hab doch eben schon erklärt, dass es nur auf softwareeben geht bisher
<k1l_> also laufen beide grakas immer
<benvei> somit habe ich keine Chanse unter Ubuntu den Stromverbrauch zu senken?
<bekks> benvei: Nicht durch Ausschalten der Nvidia, nein. Aber es gibt noch diverse andere Möglichkeiten und ggf. Konsumenten laut powertop.
<k1l_> hast du den artikel  gelesen benvei ?
<benvei> bekks, der rest der noch läuft ist der Lan controller, und die Audiokarte... evtl bekomm ich durch das deaktivieren der beiden 5 minuten mehr, aber sonst nichts. Der größte Stromverbrauch ist wohl die Nvidia
<benvei> k1l_, ja
<k1l_> sowohl die bechreibung des projects auf launchpad wie auch die wiki seite selber geben da einige informationen, die du anscheinend nicht hast
<bekks> benvei: Was sagt poertop denn, wieviel die nvidia da nun verbraucht?
<benvei> bekks, hat man mit anderen Distributionen (z.b. Opensuse) mehr chansen?
<bekks> benvei: Nein.
<benvei> bekss, powertop gibt nur % an
<bekks> Und WAS sagt poertop nun zu deiner nvidia?
<k1l_> ok, ohne wissen kaffesatz lesen von powerop. ohne mich. bb
<bekks> k1l_: :)
<benvei> bekkes, 100% ?
<benvei> *bekks
<bekks> Vorhin sagtest du 0%.
<benvei> bekks, ja wenn ich mit rmmod den treiber unloade
<bekks> Dann mach das.
<benvei> jetzt nach dem restart war er wieder geladen
<benvei> nun ist sie auf 0%
<bekks> Natürlich, weil du den nur mit rmmod entladen hast, ich Dir auf Nachfrage sagte, dass das nicht dauerhaft so sein wird, und Du den Vorschlag/Hinweis mit "blacklisting" einfach ignoriert zu haben scheinst.
<benvei> bekks, 0%, verbrauch sinkt aber kein bisschen
<bekks> Also ist deine Vermutung dass die Nvidiakarte die Schuld hat als falsch bewiesen.
<benvei> :o
<benvei> Der realtek lan controller? aber es kann doch kein Komponent so viel strom brauchen das die akkulaufzeit um die HÄLFTE sinkt
<bekks> Wieso denn nicht?
<bekks> Wenn der Prozessor nicht automatisch runtertaktet sondern dauernd auf Volllast läuft, hast Du da den ersten Schuldigen.
<benvei> Lan controller / Sound controller kann doch nicht ne halbe akkulaufzeit fressen
<benvei> bekks, der taktet runter
<bekks> Displaybeleuchtung als nächster Verdächtiger.
<benvei> wobei der CPU lüfter dauerläuft, unter windows nicht
<bekks> Also taktet der wohl doch nicht si ganz runter, oder?
<benvei> bekks, Displaybeleuchtung ist gleich unter windows
<benvei> bekks, doch auf 800 mhz... weiter gehts ja nicht?
<bekks> Das hängt von deiner CPU ab.
<benvei> wo waren unter ubuntu die verfügbaren Taktstufen gelistet?
<benvei> '/proc/...
<bekks> Irgendwo da, ja.
<bekks> Wobei 800MHz schon sehr weit unten ist.
<benvei> 800 ist das minimum
<benvei> lüfter rennt trozdem dauer
<benvei> irgendwas stimmt da nicht
<hdp> Das kann vielerlei Ursachen haben, bspw. auch der WLAN-Chip.
<benvei> wie kann der mehr strom verbrauchen als unter Windows?
<hdp> Treiber. *shrug*
<bekks> Treiber, ACPI Management nur auf Windows ausgelegt, whatever.
<benvei> http://nopaste.benvei.at/index.php?id=0a6d436388
<benvei> welcher von den Treibern ist der Sound treiber?
<benvei> sda?
<benvei> *snd
<bekks> Ja.
<benvei> http://nopaste.benvei.at/index.php?id=8bdb620971
<benvei> einzelnen module unloaden?
<hdp> Versuch es. Allerdings sehe ich gerade, es ist ein Dell und damit kommt dann erst recht das was Bekks sagte ins Spiel.
<benvei> ACPI Managment?
<benvei> hm... also keine Option ausser windows? :( schade
<overlook> ps -A
<overlook> (sry, falsches fenster)
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-31
<matthias> LosParas
<nevchen_> bis später
<skr_> when ever i open any gnome app like gedit, gcal etc .. i get an error msg "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications." due to which i am not able to save the settings for these application.PLZ HELP....
<dAnjou> skr_: german here btw.
<skr_> dAnjou: i dont know german but still any idea on this error...
<bullgard4> skr_: Some time ago I had a similar error. Please look up your error message in Launchpad.
<Loetmichel> moin, re vom einkaufen...
<Loetmichel> oh, sorry, das sollte keine amsg sein
<chris1409> Hallo Leute, weiß jemand wie man eine alternative zu zu host -t A google.de? Ich brauche die IP aber ohne das has address davor
<dadrc> chris1409, so? `host -t A google.de | cut -d " " -f1,4`
<dadrc> wenn du die domain nicht willst, halt nur -f4
<dadrc> anyway, cut.
<chris1409> Hm auf die Idee es wegzuschneiden bin ich gar nicht gekommen 
<chris1409> scheint aber gut zu klappen vielen Dank :D
<linux4ever> Einen guten Rutsch euch allen! :-)
<linux4ever> Ich habe eine kleine Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit als Root die Screen-Session eines Nutzers wiederaufzunehmen?
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht
<jokrebel> wie meinst Du das?
<linux4ever> Ein User hat eine Screen-Session aufgemacht und detached und die möchte ich jetzt als Root wiederaufnehmen.
<bekks> su - deruser
<bekks> und nimm sie wieder auf.
<jokrebel> linux4ever: Vom Root-Account aus kannst Du doch zum User werden mit su
<linux4ever> bekks und jokrebel: Dankeschön! :-)
<bekks> Und wieso bist Du als root unterwegs?
<linux4ever> Längere Geschichte, der User hat gerade keine Zeit und möchte, dass ich was für ihn mache
<linux4ever> Natürlich bin ich nicht dauerhaft als Root unterwegs
<bekks> Was kein Grund dafür ist, als root unterwegs zu sein.
<bekks> Dafür gibt es sudo.
<linux4ever> Das meinte ich ja mit "als Root", sorry für die eventuell missverständliche Ausdrucksweise ...
<bekks> Das macht die Ausgangsfrage ja völlig sinnfrei.
<bekks> Wenn man sowieso nur sudo benutzt, und der user ist, der man eigentlich sein will, dann braucht man auch kein sudo um seine screen session wieder aufzunehmen.
<dadrc> Aso, dann ist es ja simpel.
<bekks> screen -DR und weiter gehts.
<dadrc> sudo -u <nutzer> screen -R
<linux4ever> bekks: Man ist nicht der User, der man sein will, sondern ein anderer
<dadrc> ↑
<linux4ever> dadrc: Danke.
<linux4ever> Einen guten Rutsch euch allen allen! :-D
<armhn> hi
<bascht> Hallo zusammen.
<jokrebel> Hi auch
<bascht> Sagtmal - hab' ich das nur geträumt, oder gab es "früher" mal einen Shortcut für "alle Fenster bis auf das aktuelle minimieren"?
<bascht> Find's bei Unity nicht mehr.
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht, kann man sich aber bestimmt basteln
<bascht> dadrc: Via ccsm?
<dadrc> Wenn es da keine Option gibt, eher nicht. Aber mit xdotool oder wmctrl bestimmt.
<nevchen> tach auch
<uwe> moin... wie bringe ich zu testzwecken mein ubuntu dazu mal kräftig die swap zu nutzen? sysctl vm.swappiness=100 ist gesetzt, aber das dauert ja ewig. gibts nichts für "sofort"?
<k1l> uwe: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/play.html  hier gibts was, was den ram frisst
<kubine> Title: Experiments and fun with the Linux disk cache (at www.linuxatemyram.com)
<nevchen> was macht ihr so heute abend?
<k1l> nevchen: feiern, aber das ist wohl eher was fürs offtopic :) #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<uwe> k1l: andere Idee? das system hat kein gcc
<k1l> uwe: öhm, programme starten die ne menge ram brauchen
<stevieh> uwe: ist ein gimp drauf?
<nevchen> k1l:  da haste recht
<uwe> ist nen server, console onöy
<uwe> only
<uwe> ich versuchs gerade mit dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null bs=1G bs=1, aber scheint nicht zu klappen
<uwe> oh, vertippe,.. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null bs=1G count=1
<uwe> oh, das sieht gut aus. danke
<stevieh> und das braucht memory? Interessant.
<uwe> ja, weil er die angegebene bs erstmal in RAM lädt
<stevieh> is der blöd, der dd ;-)
<uwe> doppel-doof eben ;)
<Satorisanja> Hallo
<Satorisanja> wie kann man von ubuntu 10.04 lts auf 13.04 updaten?
<Satorisanja> Oder muß man vorher auf 12.04 updaten?
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Zweiteres
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Und 13.04 ist noch nicht herausgegeben, sollte wenn dann nur auf Testsystemen benutzt werden und hat einen eigen Kanal #ubuntu-de+1
<Satorisanja> jokrebel, danke für den Hinweis.
<Satorisanja> eigener kanal?
<Satorisanja> ubuntu-de+1
<Satorisanja> ok ich schau mal. 
<Satorisanja> das release 13.04 kommt im Jahre 2013 heraus?
<bekks> Satorisanja: Wie der Name impliziert, im April 2013.
<Satorisanja> Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr in 24 Minuten.
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-01
<nevchen> frohes neues und bis später
<candyonetoo> Ein frohes neues Jahr
<chipdalf> alles gute im 2013...
<bullgard4> chipdalf: Dir auch!
<frickel-Stephan> Wenn ich nach dem Login 6 packages can be updated.
<frickel-Stephan> 6 updates are security updates.
<frickel-Stephan> meldungen habe und apt-get upgrade keine Updates installiert was mache ich falsch ? 
<frickel-Stephan> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 
<frickel-Stephan> ändert auch nichts...
<Minipluto> frickel-Stephan: ist das selbst nach einem apd-get update noch so?
<frickel-Stephan> Ja
<Minipluto> *apt-get
<frickel-Stephan> Also egal ob ich apt-get upgrade oder apt-get dist-upgrade  mache nichts passiert. Die aktuelle Liste habe ich natürlich vorher schon heruntergeladen. 
<Minipluto> dist-upgrade ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht das, was du willst ;)
<frickel-Stephan> Hm, also auch wenn ich mich jetzt als DAU oute aber warum nicht? 
<frickel-Stephan> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_Hardy_auf_Lucid empfielt es ja
<kubine> Title: Upgrade Hardy auf Lucid › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<frickel-Stephan> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade                  # aktualisieren der Pakete 
<Minipluto> ach so ok, da kann ich nichts zu sagen. Vielleicht ist ein check aufschlussreich.
<frickel-Stephan> Wie würde so ein check aussehen ? 
<Minipluto> sudo apt-get check
<jokrebel>  : frickel-Stephan: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<frickel-Stephan> die Check funktion und im Anschluss ein upgrade läuft durch... JUHU
<frickel-Stephan> Nur schade das die Ursache jetzt nicht klar ist. 
<Minipluto> heißt auch nicht, dass nicht wieder entsprechende Probleme auftreten. Seit 8.04 hat sich so viel getan… ich hatte zu der Zeit schon Probleme nach 2 Dist-Upgrades von 8.04 auf 9.04. Seitdem setze ich lieber neu auf und kopier mit dann schrittweise das /home/ zurück
<frickel-Stephan> Schade, ich werde das beobachten. 
<frickel-Stephan> Welche Möglichkeiten für Apachetuning verwendet Ihr eigentlich? 
<sdx23> frickel-Stephan: Was stellst du dir darunter vor?
<frickel-Stephan> Mehr maximale Nutzer bei einer Wordpress installation mit Modrewrite
<imp3rator> frickel-Stephan: in dem fall eher nen ngnix als proxy / varnish davor und in php nen opcode cache
<imp3rator> wenn nicht schon vorhanden
<frickel-Stephan> Einen PHP Cache habe ich genutzt, da kann ich das Plugin W3 für Wordpress auch nur empfehlen. Einen ngnix kannt ich bisher noch nicht. 
<sonotos> son blog hat ja nicht viel, der könnte komplett in nen memcached, ansonsten die statischen inhalte nicht vom apache sondern von nem vorgelagerten varnish ausliefern lassen
<tokam> hi habt ihr hierzu eine idee? http://askubuntu.com/questions/205323/nautilus-bookmarks-not-showing-in-places
<kubine> Title: Nautilus bookmarks not showing in "Places" - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> tokam: Lesezeichen sind bei Lesezeichen zu finden. Versteh die Geschichte nicht; wo ist das Problem?
<tokam>  Die Lesezeichen werden zwar links im Nautilus Menü angezeigt, jedoch nicht im "Orte" Menü im gnome-pannel.
<tokam> ich verwende unbuntu 12.10 und gnome-pannel-fallback
<tokam> jokrebel: ^^
<jokrebel> tokam: Hab jetzt nicht so den Plan (mehr) bei Gnome; früher gab es aber da den Menükonfigurator (glaub alacarte hieß der) da konnt man sowas einstellen.
<tokam> brauche ich das? es ist eine erweiterung des gnome-hauptmenüs http://packages.debian.org/de/sid/exo-utils
<kubine> Title: Debian -- Informationen über Paket exo-utils in sid (at packages.debian.org)
<tokam> naja eher nicht!
<apollo13> mein laptop (thinkpad t410s mit batterie und ac angeschlossen) weigert sich hartnäckig über 1.2 GHz zu gehen, irgendwelche ideen?
<apollo13> cpufreq sagt current-policy: frequency should be within 1.20 GHz and 1.20 GHz. -- Eigentlich sollten die laptop-mode tools das doch regeln?
<jokrebel> tokam: Hat das was mit alacarte zu tun?
<jokrebel> tokam: Scheint noch aktuell zu sein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Men%C3%BC#Menueeintrag-in-Unity-und-GNOME-Shell-aendern
<kubine> Title: GNOME Menü › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tokam> klar da kann ich das hauptmenü einstellen, aber da finde ich keine einstellung für "Orte"
<tokam> ich glaub ich hab was  /home/user/.config/user-dirs.dirs 
<tokam> kann man da nicht irgendwie die .gtk-bookmarks rein includen?
<tokam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/184851/bookmarks-in-nautilus-only-in-menu-not-in-the-shortcut-tab
<kubine> Title: Bookmarks in nautilus only in menu, not in the shortcut tab - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tokam> klappt immer noch nicht
<jokrebel> apollo13: Zwar schon ein bisschen älter, scheint aber in Deine Richtung zu passen (überflgenerweise) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/637845
<kubine> Title: Bug #637845 “[maverick] CPU frequency does not scale up unless a...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<apollo13> jokrebel: wasn reboot alles behebt :þ
<jokrebel> hehe
<I-Punkt> <ot>Gesundes neues Jahr euch allen </ot>
<sysdef> mv I-Punkt #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Stefan1> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Netzwerk. Seit dem rebooten heute morgen bekomme ich keine Verbindung mehr. Weder ins Internet noch zu meinem Router. Ich habe Ubuntu 12.04 auf meinem Netbook installiert. eth0 wird korrekt angezeigt wenn ich "ifconfig" schreibe, aber eine Verbindung bekomme ich trotzdem nicht... Kann mir hier jemand helfen?
<bekks> Hast Du denn eine IP bei ifconfig eth0 ?
<Stefan1> ja 
<bekks> Und welche...?
<Stefan1> bei der Ausgabe von eth0 steht bei ifconfig "Interrupt: 18" dabei falls das hilft. 192.168.0.84
<Stefan1> ist die ip
<Stefan1> mein router hat 192.168.0.1
<jokrebel> geht denn ein ping auf 192.168.0.1
<Stefan1> nein funktioniert nicht da kommt unknown host
<Stefan1> äh destination host unreachable
<jokrebel> Stefan1: Router schon neu gestartet?
<Stefan1> jo laptop und router mehrere male
<sysdef> du hast die IP deines rechners ggf. manuell konfiguriert?
<Stefan1> ja genau
<jokrebel> warum?
<bekks> Was ist denn die Ausgabe von lsb_release -sd ?
<Stefan1> der laptop soll immer die 192.168.0.84 haben, deshalb hab ich es manuell gemacht... moment ich gib das mal ein
<Stefan1> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<sysdef> .o( pebkac )
<jokrebel> Stefan1: Wie und wo hast Du das fest vergeben?
<sysdef> Stefan1: du musst noch mehr konfigurieren als nur die IP, das ist dir bekannt?
<Stefan1> hab es über den network manager eingestellt... und nach dem es nicht mehr funktioniert hat habe ich noch versucht  es in /etc/network/interfaces einzutragen
<Stefan1> ip, broadcast, gateway und dns-nameserver habe ich dort eingegeben
<jokrebel> Stefan1: Und man kann bei den meisten Routern trotz DHCP festlegen, dass die einzelnen Geräte immer die selbe IP bekommen (wenn man das denn tatsächlich brauchen sollte, da die Geräte ja auch über ihren Namen ansprechbar sind)
<Stefan1> ja stimmt, ich hab auch schon versucht dass er sich automatisch eine ip holt aber das brachte auch keinen erfolg
<sysdef> dann ist ggf. dein link tot
<jokrebel> wenn Du den Networkmanger nutzt solltest Du händisches in der interfaces noicht tätigen.
<Stefan1> also die manuellen sachen kann ich wieder rausmachen
<Stefan1> und wenn der link kaputt ist, was heisst das dann?
<sysdef> sudo mii-tool
<bekks> Das heisst, dass entweder eine der Schnittstellen oder das Kabel defekt ist.
<Stefan1> eth0: no link
<sysdef> bingo
<Stefan1> also kabel hab ich schon ausgewechselt
<jokrebel> Stefan1: leuten denn die LED(s) an der Netzwerkkarte? Was sagt der Router zum/über den entsprechenden LAN-Port?
<Stefan1> mom
<Stefan1> ne da leuchtet nix :(
<Stefan1> also hardware kaputt?
<bekks> Hardware oder Kabel.
<bekks> Stecker ziehen, neu einstecken, auf beiden Seiten.
<Stefan1> hab ich schon... sogar kabel gewechselt.
<sysdef> bekks: kabel ist hardware ;p
<bekks> :P
<jokrebel> Stefan1: Möglichst auch mal an nem anderen LAN-Port probieren.
<bekks> Stefan1: lspci -k sagt Dir, welches Modul verwendet wird, für die Netzwerkkarte.
<sysdef> k, gibt auch weiche kabel
<sysdef> Stefan1: du hast ganz normale kabel da? hast du irgendwann mal ein paar cross-over-kabel gekauft? ^^
<Stefan1> ne hab es mit normalen probiert... ich teste mal lspci -k
<sysdef> faellt mir noch was ein: hast du die netzwerk-karte irgendwann nach der installation mal ausgetauscht?
<sysdef> nach der betriebssystem-installation
<dAnjou> leidiges thema samba auf 12.10 mit gnome (shell): hab grad ein share erstellt (ganz "normal" in nautilus) mit anonymem zugriff. der ordner befindet sich auf einer NTFS formatierten USB-platte. wenn ich nun vom selben rechner das "Netzwerk durchsuche", kann ich das share sehen, aber sobald ich darein will: Zugriff auf den Ort ist nicht möglich - Einhängen des Windows-Speichers fehlgeschlagen. gibts da übliche verdächtige für das ...
<dAnjou> ... problem?
<Stefan1> ne, da hab ich nie was damit gemacht
<Stefan1> bekks: lspci -k zeigt mir die richtigen geräte an "Marvell Technology Group Ltd. ... Fast Ethernet Controller) Kernel driver in use: sky2 kernel modules sky2
<Stefan1> wenn ich /etc/init.d/networking restart mache kommt auch "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<bekks> Welche interfaces werden denn bei ifconfig -a gelistet?
<dAnjou> okay, ein share von der system-platte geht ohne probleme. liegt also daran, dass es auf ner externen liegt
<jokrebel> Stefan1: vielleicht ist es ja inzwischen eth1 oder gar 2 …soll vorkommen nach Änderungen.
<Stefan1> eth0 wlan0 und lo
<Stefan1> zeigt er an...
<Stefan1> hab grad rebootet und jetzt hat er auch keine ip mehr
<Stefan1> wenn ich ifconfig eingebe
<bekks> Dann mach mal alle deine Aenderungen rückgangig, sowohl in der /etc/network/interfaces als auch im NetworkManager.
<jokrebel> Stefan1: Sind im Networkmanager bei "Kabelgebunden" mehrere einträge?
<Stefan1> ne nur einer "wired connection 1"
<jokrebel> Stefan1: Und wenn Du da auf bearbeiten gehst? Ist der Haken für "Automatisch verbinden" und auch "für alle Benutzer verfügbar" gesetzt?
<Stefan1> jo
<jokrebel> Stefan1: Und welche eth steht _dort_ hinter der MAC-Adresse?
<Stefan1> eth0
<Stefan1> ich könnte mal versuchen den network-manager zu deinstallieren und wieder zu installieren
<bekks> Was sollte das bringen?
<bekks> Dann mach mal alle deine Aenderungen rückgangig, sowohl in der /etc/network/interfaces als auch im NetworkManager.
<Stefan1> ka bin ja selbst ratlos... k
<bekks> Das ist kein Windows, wo man alle 30s irgendwas neuinstalliert.
<bekks> Zumal ein Hardwareproblem bestimmt nicht durch eine Neuinstallation gelöst wird.
<jokrebel> Stefan1: ähm… zwischen Router und PC ist ein _direktes_ Kabel? Oder noch n Switch oder so auch?
<Stefan1> ne ist direkt am router
<sysdef> und es steht LAN an dem port, nicht DSL oder ISDN? :-)
<Stefan1> jo
<jokrebel> steht ein anderes Ethernet-Gerät für ne Gegenprobe des Kabels und des Router-Ports zur Verfügung?
<Stefan1> ja hab ich schon mit einem anderen laptop probiert der kommt problemlos ins inet
<sysdef> mit dem gleichen kabel and dem gleichen port?
<sysdef> also ist wohl die NIC am rechner asche
<jokrebel> Stefan1: Vielleicht noch mit ner LiveCD probieren?
<dAnjou> kann ich irgendwie ändern, wie gvfs zeug mounted?
<dAnjou> moment mal, gvfs mounted die gar nich. wer mounted das denn automatisch? in meiner fstab steht nix
<daswort> Wozu eigentlich der Doppelpunkt in der Umgebungsvariable für den Xserver? (DISPLAY=:0)
<stevieh> daswort: nicht 100% sicher, aber es kann auf einem Server halt meherere displays geben.
<bekks> Er trennt das Display vom Server.
<daswort> Achso, also ist vor dem Doppelpunkt der Server und danach das Display? Und wenn davor "leer" ist dann wird der einzige genutzt?
<daswort> Bzw. der erste.
<bekks> Wenn als Server nichts angegeben wird, wird localhost benutzt.
<daswort> Aber man kann doch mehrere starten…
<daswort> Auch lokal.
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Dann haben sie unterschiedliche Displays.
<daswort> Achso.
<daswort> Dank bekks & stevieh 
<daswort> +e
<kuckuck> Guten Abend
<kuckuck> wie kann ich den alle desktop symbole verstecken, so das conky auf dem deksktop erhalten bleibt
<kuckuck> ich möchte den ordner "Arbeitsplatz" aber weiterhin nutzen
<jokrebel> wär glaub nicht schlecht, noch zu wissen, welches Ubuntu mit welcher desktopumgebung Du nutzt.
<kuckuck> unity 12.4 :D
<kuckuck> und ein schönes frohes neues  für alle
<jokrebel> sicher? Weil ""ordner "Arbeitsplatz""" hört sich eher nach KDE an.
<kuckuck> oh "Arbeitsfläche"
<kuckuck> ja sicher
<kuckuck> keiner ne idee? mit ubuntu tweak verscheindet selbst conky :(
<fabian33> hallo nutzt hier irgendjemand den elementary-desktop?
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-02
<nevchen> nabend
<Peter_klug> Guten Morgen und ein Frohes Neues!!!!
<x42> thx Peter_klug
<Peter_klug> Ich richte mir zur zeit mein Desktop mit Conky ein, dabei habe ich Probleme mit den Ordnern die sich auf dem Desktop befinden, weil diese zum Teil hinter den Conky "Feldern" liegen, kann ich den Desktop irgenwie Klar machen das er Symbole nur an bestimmten Positionen ablegen darf?
<dadrc> Wüsste spontan nicht wie.
<rhagu> hi ich habe netatalk auf meinem server installiert und einen Ordner für unsere Macs freigeben wollen, jetzt kommt in den logs aber folgender fehler: "volume "Bilder" does not support Extended Attributes, using ea:ad instead" ich habs schon gegoogelt aber ich weiß nicht, was ich davon halten soll
<dadrc> ea:ad klingt nach Extended Attributes: Active Directory.
<Peter_klug> dadrc, es gibt diese KDE Desktop Folder, nur will er mir ca 200mb installieren wenn ich den haben will
<Peter_klug> das wäre so ein berreich wo man ordner rein schieben kann
<Peter_klug> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Plasma/KDE-Arbeitsfl%C3%A4che?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: KDE-Arbeitsfläche › Plasma › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Peter_klug, benutzt du denn KDE?
<Peter_klug> dadrc, ne :(
<Peter_klug> unity
<koegs> Peter_klug: wäre es nicht einfacher conky zu verschieben :)
<dadrc> Dann ist Plasmakram nicht das richtige für dich :)
<Peter_klug> koegs,  in wie fern?
<koegs> Peter_klug: die anzeige von conky in einen bereich schieben, wo keine Icons erstellt werden
<Peter_klug> koegs,  schau mal querry, versteh nicht ganz
<koegs> Peter_klug: bitte keine ungefragten queries, danke
<Peter_klug> es wäre cool wenn ich meine icons über den conky setzen könnte, jedoch geht das wegen den refresh jede secunde nicht, wie icons verscheinden dann bis ich mit der maus drüber gehe...
<Peter_klug> kennt ihr eich mitdevilspie aus und mit conky
<Peter_klug> *in verbindung mit
<daswort> Was ist blackice-icecap ?
<koegs> daswort: ein bissche mehr an information wäre nicht schlecht
<t1mb0ral> koegs: ziemlich sicher daß bei ihm der port 8081 offen is und er nun gern wissen möcht was da lauscht.
<musca> und nmap nennt das pauschal mal [8081/tcp open  blackice-icecap]
<t1mb0ral> was aber bullshit is weil man nmap ned für den localhost anwenden sollte... 
<musca> ja, bullshit
<t1mb0ral> daswort: liest auch fleissig mit daß wir für dich googlen? 
<sdx23> daswort: netstat -tulpen
<t1mb0ral> sdx23: aber auch ohne Hintergrundwissen eher nix aussagend... *denk* 
<sdx23> t1mb0ral: zeigt zumindest, welche Prozess nun tatsächlich an dem Port hängt.
<t1mb0ral> sdx23: Ok, das schon, stimmt, ich vergaß :-) 
<TBarth> hallo, weiß jemand wie man in der Dash-Startseite die zuletzt verwendeten Anwendungen und Dateien ausblenden/deaktivieren kann. Ich möchte gerne verhindern, dass diese Dinge in einer Liste dargestellt werden, wenn ich eine Anwendung / Datei suche. Ist das möglich?
<dadrc> TBarth, das macht Zeitgiest: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zeitgeist
<kubine> Title: Zeitgeist › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TBarth> Es reicht also, dieses Paket einfach nur zu deinstallieren?
<dadrc> Oder entsprechend zu konfigurieren, weiß nicht, ob es beim Deinstallieren Ärger gibt irgendwelchen Abhängigkeiten gibt
<daswort> Ja es geht um den Port. Nein es ist nicht lokalhost. Ist ein NAS, und ich würde gerne wissen was es damit auf sich hat. Und ja kommt vom nmap scan. Und ja ich lese mit, muss teilweise auch im RL Dinge machen und kann deshalb nicht immer zeitnah antworten. Und nein bei Google habe ich nur die selben (und leider unbeantworteten) Fragen gefunden. koegs sdx23 t1mb0ral 
<daswort> Ohne direkten Zugriff kann man das also nicht feststellen? Was bei einem NAS leider immer eine Tragödie ist.
<TBarth> Ich habe zeitgeist komplett deinstalliert und auch die sqlite DB gelöscht, aber verwendete Dinge werden immer noch erfasst.  Ich glaube, ich sollte mal den Desktop neu starten
<TBarth> Wunderbar, nun werden Anwendungen und Dateien nicht mehr erfasst. Ich hatte vorhin einen Schreck bekommen wegen der Dateien, die ich im letzten Jahr geöffnet hatte :)
<sdx23> daswort: nach der NAS Modellnummer und dem Port googeln. Sonst mal mit telnet ip 8081 sehen was zurückkommt.
<daswort> TBarth: wenn du etwas deinstallierst der Service aber noch läuft muss du diesen erst töten (kill).
<daswort> sdx23: Danke
<TBarth> daswort, ja, daran habe ich nicht mehr gedacht. 
<exoon> Kann man Änderungen in .bash_profile ohne neues login aktivieren?
<sdx23> Je nachdem. In manchen Fällen reicht ein source, in anderen nicht.
<TBarth> Einfach ". .bash_profile" eingeben. Ist der vorangestellte Punkt eigentlich das gleich wie source <datei>, oder gab es da einen Unterschied?
<sdx23> TBarth: ja, ist es. Und wie gesagt, es wird nicht immer reichen; "Änderungen" kann auch etwas wegzunehmen bedeuten.
<exoon> Ich habe dort nur export anweisungen drin. mit source ist es für das aktuelle Terminal gültig. Damit kann ich erstmal leben - nach einem relogg, sollte es aber dauerhaft da sein.
<daswort> Und sonst einfach die bash in der bash starten :)
<exoon> noch eine kleine Frage zu symbolischen links. Im Prinzip sind das nur Textdateien mit einem Pfad, oder? Der kann absolute oder relativ sein. Wenn das Ziel verschoben wird, ändert sich der Link dann nicht mit?
<dadrc> Der Link ändert sich nicht
<sdx23> und die Info steht in der Regel in der Inode selbst, keine Datei.
<Wuschii> nabend
<Wuschii> ich habe ein Problem, und zwar möchte ich python-qt4 installieren
<Wuschii> aber es gibt unerfüllte abhängigkeiten, die nicht gelöst werden können
<k1l> welches ubuntu? ppas oder andere fremdquellen aktiv?
<Wuschii> 11.10, habe gerade die sources.list neu gemacht
<Wuschii> http://pastebin.com/jyhgQsWT
<kubine> Title: 6$ sudo apt-get install python-qt4 Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhän - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Wuschii> das ist die fehlermeldung
<diabolus_albus>  schon dpkg --configure -a versucht?
<Wuschii> jup
<k1l> Wuschii: was heisst neu gemacht?  und hast du PPAs im system aktiviert, die vlt andere quellen aufrufen?
<Wuschii> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Sources List Generator (at repogen.simplylinux.ch)
<k1l> Wuschii: hast du mal ein sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade laufen lassen?
<Wuschii> neue sources.list erstellt, und die alte ersetzt
<Wuschii> ja, k1l habe gerade alle updates installiert
<vlt> k1l: Ich schau mal nach …
<Wuschii> und danach wollte ich pyqt installieren, aber naja ^^
<diabolus_albus> hast Du noch aptitude auf dem System?
<k1l> was zeigt ein "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<Wuschii> http://pastebin.com/Qmcfu5Xe
<kubine> Title: insgesamt 36 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2012-07-05 21:36 . drwxr-xr-x 6 root - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> oha, ich wäre nicht sicher, ob in dem webupd8 oder den anderen nicht pakete drin sind die dazwischenfunken
<Wuschii> hmm
<Wuschii> habe mir auch gedacht, dass die repos da bisschen müll verursachen, aber wenn ich die sources.list "neu mache", sollten die doch weg sein oder?
<k1l> nein, das sind ppas
<k1l> das sind 2 paar schuhe
<Wuschii> k :D
<Wuschii> dann schau ich mal in der repo list, und deaktiviere die mal
<k1l> und wenn die da eigene pakete haben und die höhere versionsnummern aufweisen werden die bevorzugt
<Wuschii> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<Wuschii> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.canonical.com)
<Wuschii> hmm
<diabolus_albus> Neben den 'schönen' Repos, fällt mir noch apt-get mit dr Optio -f für fix broken ein, das wird aber das zugrunde liegend Problem nicht lösen ;)
<diabolus_albus> *Option
<Wuschii> :D
<Wuschii> die hab ich alle schon durchgekaut
<Wuschii> hmm
<Wuschii> gibts sonst noch iwas?
<Wuschii> notfalls repos + ppas zurücksetzen oder sowas
<geser> Wuschii: was passiert wenn du versuchst die bemängelten Pakete zu installieren?
<diabolus_albus> Naja, dann gibt es noch gefährlich e Abenteuer mit --force-yes
<Wuschii> also apt-get install libqt4-help oder so
<geser> apt ist leider nicht sehr hilfreich bei Abhängigkeitsproblem irgendwo in der Kette
<geser> Wuschii: ja
<Wuschii>  libqt4-help : Hängt ab von: libqt4-network (= 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu8.2) aber 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu2~oneiric1~ppa2 soll installiert werden
<Wuschii> und das gleiche mit libqt4--sql, core, gui4
<geser> ah, hattest du irgendwelche KDE Backports für oneiric installiert gehabt?
<Wuschii> jup
<Wuschii> kDE backport 
<Wuschii> also die repos hab ich vorhin gesehen, aber kp warum die da drin sind ^^
<Wuschii> bin kein fan von kde :D 
<k1l> Wuschii: ppa-purge ist dein freund
<Wuschii> oO warum ist das nicht standard mäßig installiert?
<k1l> glaube erst sei 12.04 oder so
<diabolus_albus> dito (ppa-purge)
<Wuschii> die backports hab ich ja eh noch aktiviert oO
<Wuschii> ttp://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu
<diabolus_albus> ich musste es unter precise (12.04) nachinstallieren
<Wuschii> hmm, wie purge ich die repo jetzt?
<Wuschii> ppa-purge -p kubuntu-ppa
<Wuschii> aso da oben stehts sogar wie die parameter sein müssen ^^
<t1mb0ral> daswort: Nein, ansich kann man sich auch auf eine NAS einloggen. aber sofern du Marke und Typ der NAS weißt kannste ja mal gucken welche Dienste sie standardmäßig startet... 
<Wuschii> klappt alles nicht so wie es soll, wie purge ich die kde repo?
<diabolus_albus> Hast Du etwa das KDE-repo für 4.9.10 ?
<Wuschii> kann sein
<Wuschii> weiß ich nicht genau
<Wuschii> aber würde zu der fehlermeldung glaube ich passen :D
<diabolus_albus> damit habe ich mir vor ein paar Wochen ein Kubuntu precise zerschossen 
<Wuschii> :D
<diabolus_albus> so rein von den abhängigkeiten
<Wuschii> ich weiß es nicht genau, das ist nicht mein "haupt rechner"
<daswort> SSH ist toll. Hab mich gerade über 3 Hops wo eingeloggt, weil ich meine ~/.ssh nicht aktuell halte :D
<Wuschii> :D
<daswort> Sorry für den OT.
<diabolus_albus> ist aptitude auf dem System?
<daswort> War nicht beabsichtigt.
<Wuschii> nop
<diabolus_albus> k. Prob. ;)
<Wuschii> lol... wasn mit apitude los?
<Wuschii> ist das auch nicht mehr in den standard repos?!
<Wuschii> E: Paket apitude kann nicht gefunden werden
<diabolus_albus> aptitude prüft nicht nur die abhängigkeiten, sondern auch die Paketzustände - manchmal geht noch ein klein wenig mehr als mit apt-get
<diabolus_albus> mom ist das eine alternate-installation?
<Wuschii> puuh das ist schon nen paar tage her dass ich das sys hier installiert habe
<Wuschii> wie purge ich denn eine repo?
<diabolus_albus> eigtl. müsste es unter oneiric noch ohne alternate gehen aptitude zu installieren
<diabolus_albus> naja ppa-purge
<k1l> Wuschii: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Wuschii> LP-BENUTZER bei der kde ppa?!
<diabolus_albus> afk
<Trunks2k5_> Kann mir einer sagen, was es mit dem Countdown auf sich hatte? Ich dachte ein neues BS wird released.
<HumanBeing> Trunk2k5_ offenbar ein Ubuntu für Smartphones: http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/02/ubuntu-for-smartphones/
<kubine> Title: Canonical announces Ubuntu for smartphones, we go hands-on (at www.engadget.com)
<HumanBeing> Trunks2k5_ ^^
<Trunks2k5_> Wie heißt das neue Betriebssystem für Smartphones?
<bekks> Ubuntu...
<Trunks2k5_> also keine spezielle Smartphone-Version, es wird die aktuelle Version von Ubuntu draufgespielt, die aber Touch-Screens unterstützt oder wie läuft das genau?
<bekks> Trunks2k5_: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu for phones | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<glyz> es sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus
<HumanBeing> Weitere Infos über die Neuentwicklung: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/ Außerdem findet gerade ein interessantes Hangout dazu statt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1CvVf9K7H00 der Chat-Raum dazu: #ubuntu-discuss
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu for phones | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> wie installiere ich komascript in ubuntu? nutze texlive aus den quellen (bzw. aus dem ppa:texlive-backports/ppa). texlive-latex-recommended ist installiert. kriege aber trotzdem "! LaTeX Error: File `srcbook.cls' not found." von xetex :/
<sdx23> ppq: das Ding heißt "scrbook" ;)
<ppq> hups.
<ppq> danke ;)
<ppq> .oO(an sowas scheiterts dann)
<rhagu> hi ich habe zuhause einen kleinen server am laufen. inklusive Mediatomb zum verteilen von video/bilder/foto da ich auch owncloud installliert habe möchte ich die Seite im Netzwerk bekannt machen mittels upnp bzw avahi, kennt jemand ein gutes howto?
<ak> Hallo, kann ich die ssd auf der ubnutu installiert ist einfach in einen anderen rechner einbauen und alles laeuft ohne probleme weiter? denn ich habe ein neues notebook und will nicht wirklich alles neu installieren sondern einfach die ssd aus dem alten notebook weiterverwenden
<ppq> ja
<jokrebel> ak: Könnte (im Gegensatz zu ner Windowsinstallation) schon klappen, ja.
<ak> auch wenn im alten ein amd und im neuen ein intel prozessor/gpu sind?
<ppq> ak: wenn du aber proprietäre grafiktreiber von amd oder nvidia nutzt, könnte es passieren, dass du keine grafische oberfläche hast am anderen rechner, das lässt sich aber leicht fixen.
<ppq> wenn das der fall ist, kannst du mal im recovery mode booten, eine root-shell holen und die datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf umbenennen: 'mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.alteversion'
<sysdef> jo, grafikkarte koennte ein problem darstellen und netwerkkarten sollte man wohl im udev zurueck setzten
<jokrebel> Und die Architektur (32 oder 64 Bit) könnte bei ungleichheit auch leichte (behebbare) Probleme verursachen. Aber im Prinzip ist AMD oder Intel-Prozessor auch erstmal egal.
<sysdef> datei hierfuer ist /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ppq> ak: probier es am besten erstmal aus, bevor du irgendwas änderst :)
<ak> also um die grafikkarte mache ich mir weniger sorgen. mit xorg und der blöden amd gpu musste ich da schon öfters mal was ändern einstellen
<ans13> Ich nutze Lubuntu 12.10, als Soundserver direkt ALSA. Die Konfiguration scheint aber nicht richtig zu sein, es wird immer nur eine Quelle gleichzeitig wiedergegeben. Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich habe es schon nach der Anleitung auf wiki.ubuntuusers.de versucht...
<ppq> ans13: meinst du die ~/.asoundrc? es ist eigentlich™ nicht mehr nötig, selbst eine anzulegen, damit dmix funktioniert. ging es denn nicht ohne?
<ans13> ppq: Ja, die meine ich. Ohne hatte ich das selbe Problem - nur eine Quelle auf einmal
<outcast> hi, hab mir gimp von der ppa otto-kesselgulasch installiert, und ich will nun ein plugin installieren , jedoch gibt mir dann make den error aus gimp2.0 nicht gefunden. ich muss dass in einen pkg-config pfad eintragen. ich bin ein anfaenger und ich habe keine ahnung wie ich das programm pkg-config benutze  
<outcast> koennt ihr mir villeicht erklaeren wie ich mein gimp in diesen pkg-configpfadeinfuegen kann?
<outcast> den error hab ich mal in pastie geschmissen: http://pastie.org/5613416
<kubine> Title: #5613416 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-03
<nevchen> nabend
<X421> Moin Leute, habe ein Problem mit meinem 12.10. Seit heute drehen die Lüfter auf meinem Laptop durchgängig, obwohl die CPU nur bei 43° C ist. Kann ich was dagegen machen?
<sdx23> Je nach Laptopmodell auf die ein oder andere Art und Weise.
<X421> Lenovo T420
<sdx23> Da gibt's mitunter thinkfan für.
<ans13> Ich nutze Lubuntu 12.10, als Soundserver direkt ALSA. Die Konfiguration scheint aber nicht richtig zu sein, es wird immer nur eine Quelle gleichzeitig wiedergegeben. Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich habe es schon nach der Anleitung auf wiki.ubuntuusers.de versucht (~/.asoundrc). Hatte es auch heute Nacht schon mal hier versucht, es kam nur keine passende Antwort.
<koegs> X421: ich würde hier mal gucken, damit kriege ich eigentlich fast jedes Thinkpad in den Griff http://thinkwiki.de/Thinkfan
<kubine> Title: Thinkfan – ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<sdx23> ans13: Du greifst mit einem Programm direkt auf das Device zu, dann wird es für andere geblockt.
<X421> Mich wundert es nur, dass es bis heute ohne extra programm ging. 
<ans13> sdx23: Wo seh ich denn, welches Programm direkt darauf zugreift?
<sdx23> ans13: lsof auf das Device. Aber ansich kann man sich's denken, schließlich ist ja relativ eindeutig, was man gerade hört und was das abspielt.
<ans13> sdx23: Ja, stimmt eigentlich. Ich bin auch jetzt dabei das zu ändern. Danke.
<Peter_Klug> ich kann timer-applet nicht installieren.... http://nopaste.me/paste/190132421050e55f35d9515
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get install timer-app - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<TheInfinity> Peter_Klug: das ist auch nicht in den quellen drin. klingt wie fremdquellendesaster
<Peter_Klug> ist das schlimm?
<TheInfinity> Peter_Klug: bzw welche ubuntu version hast du?
<Peter_Klug> 12.04
<TheInfinity> ok da ists drin.
<TheInfinity> Peter_Klug: welche fremdquellen sind bei dir aktiv?
<Peter_Klug> puhh... ? welche benötige ich denn...
<TheInfinity> Peter_Klug: nicht fragen welche du benötigst sondern welche grade aktiv sind. :)
<Peter_Klug> ich denke mal die standart.... + noch welche ich dazu gefügt habe
<jokrebel>  : Peter_Klug: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> Peter_Klug: es wäre praktisch, die Ausgabe von `apt-get update` uu nopasten.
<Peter_Klug> sdx23,  jokrebel http://nopaste.me/paste/198631245650e560c699fb5
<kubine> Title: LSB Version: core-2.0-amd64:co - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<jokrebel> jede Menge PPAs schon mal…
<jokrebel> Und der letzte Befehl konnte nicht ausgeführt werden. Ist vielleicht das Softwarecenter oder Synaptic noch offen?
<X421> Hm, haben wir in den letzen 2 Wochen ein Kernel-Update bekommen?
<TheInfinity> Peter_Klug: dann bitte nochmal die ausgabe von grep '^deb' -r /etc/apt/sources.list*
<X421> Ah, der Lüfter dreht endlich runter!
<Peter_Klug> ja war offen ;)
<Peter_Klug> http://nopaste.me/paste/128059697250e561de02303
<kubine> Title: etcaptsources.list:deb http - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<TheInfinity> Peter_Klug: aber schon mal im voraus: du hast da ewig viele fremdquellen drin. dass dein system überhaupt noch updated ist ein halbes wunder.
<Peter_Klug> o.O
<jokrebel> Peter_Klug: Dann schließen und den letzten Befehl nochmal.
<Peter_Klug> nen update und upgrade habe ich eben durch geführt
<Peter_Klug> ohne probleme
<TheInfinity> wow. Oo
<Peter_Klug> ?
<TheInfinity> Peter_Klug: ok, wenn du da IRGENDWAS erreichen willst solltest du massiv entmüllen.
<Peter_Klug> ich mach vielleicht etwas sauber
<Peter_Klug> ;)
<jokrebel> …soll heißen ich bekomm den 4ten Befehl nicht mehr gepasted?
<TheInfinity> Peter_Klug: was dir im zweifel nur leider kaum was bringen wird da ja schon die ganzen pakete aus den fremdquellen installiert sind
<Peter_Klug> o.O
<Peter_Klug> TheInfinity,  das sind wohl dinge die ich haben wollte? ubuntu teak - dropbox ... etc ?
<TheInfinity> Peter_Klug: du hast aber sichtlich nicht sonderlich aufgepasst dabei und irgendwelche fremdquellen drin die auch gnome updates enthalten :)
<k1l> Peter_Klug: das problem ist: wir wissen nicht ob und welche version genau in den PPAs und ob diese auch eindeutig funktioniert und mit dem rest der pakete kompatibel ist. das macht das für uns sehr schwer das zu supporten
<TheInfinity> Peter_Klug: bei fremdquellen sollte man immer SEHR genau darauf achten was sie enthalten.
<k1l> Peter_Klug: zudem haben sich PPAs als die größte quelle bei problemen beim installieren gezeigt
<Peter_Klug> okay, sowas höre ich zum ersten mal :/
<TheInfinity> Peter_Klug: steht bei jedem artikel im wiki dazu - in fett und rot. :)
<Peter_Klug> :D sollte man auch verstehen was die meinen :D
<k1l> Peter_Klug: gerade die webupd8 PPA haben meist sehr viele verschiedene Programme integriert
<Peter_Klug> kann ich das jetzt irgendwie wieder fixxen?
<k1l> (obwohl man die meisten programme gar nicht aus dem PPA will werden die aus dem PPA installiert, weil sie meist neuer sind)
<TheInfinity> !ppa-purge > Peter_Klug
<kubine> Peter_Klug: Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<Peter_Klug> also wenn ich was installiere, dann weiß ich meist was ich brauch , also programm name, und achte darauf das die nicht zi viel schrott mit installieren... meist ist das auch garnicht der fall
<Peter_Klug> also das sieht man ja in der console
<TheInfinity> Peter_Klug: sprich alle fremdquellen durchgehen, dich fragen ob du das wirklich brauchst, sonst pakete mit ppa-purge entfernen und die quelle deaktivieren
<Peter_Klug> okay thx
<Peter_Klug> werd ich jetzt machen
<Peter_Klug> aber erst ein Nutella Brötchen ;)
<Peter_Klug> wie bekomme ich diese information :  <ppa:ppaowner>[/ppaname]
<Peter_Klug> *woher
<Peter_Klug> gibts dazu keine gui :/
<jokrebel> Peter_Klug: Doch den Browser ;-)
<Peter_Klug> ich versteh nicht ganz wie ich vorgehen muss :/
<jokrebel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<jokrebel> Und auch in Synaptic (glaub sogar im Softwarecenter) sieht man, was aus welcher PPA-Quelle ist.
<smith__> Hi, wir suchen noch einen Moderator für unseren Internet Marketing Social Club: www.webmaster-mumble.com
<sdx23> smith__: Bitte keine Werbung hier, danke.
<dadrc> smith__, aber nicht hier. Danke.
<Peter_Klug> ahh verstehe danke jokrebel ,
<smith__> verstehe
<Peter_Klug> und wenn ich die ppa lösche wird das programm auch gelöscht?
<Peter_Klug> jokrebel,  seltsamme ausgabe http://nopaste.me/paste/128485849650e56722cea46
<kubine> Title: Updating packages lists - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<dadrc> Peter_Klug, das ist erstmal nicht so tragisch
<dadrc> Mach mal mit dem Rest weiter
<Peter_Klug> ja hab was falsch eingegeben gehabt
<Peter_Klug> hab den dreh jetzt raus
<dadrc> Gut
<Peter_Klug> und ich dachte immer,.. die ppa drinne behalten wäre gut um das system up to date zu halten -.-
<koegs> :q
<koegs> fc
<dadrc> koegs, wir sind nicht dein vim.
<k1l> ey, lass das :)
<dadrc> Peter_Klug, naja, wenn man die Programme braucht und die Version, die in Ubuntu ist, überhaupt nicht reicht, sind PPAs schon ok. Leider gibt's einige Leute, und dazu gehören die webupd8-Typen, die einfach alles in ihre PPAs stopfen
<dadrc> Und das führt dann zu solchen Problemen
<koegs> dadrc: einfach zuviele Fenster, VMs und Monitore :(
<Peter_Klug> also ich entferne jetzt mal alle "fremdquellen"
<angryWolf> Tag zusammen
<angryWolf> kennt sich jemand mit dvdauthor aus?
<k1l> angryWolf: du hast sicher mehr erfolgschancen, wenn du die frage direkt formulierst :)
<angryWolf> Ich habe mein Problem im forum näher beschrieben http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/dvd-styler-dvdauthor-fehler-no-video-format-sp/#preview - kurz: ich bekomme beim erstellen der DVD stets die Fehlermeldung: ERR:  no video format specified for VMGM
<angryWolf> Sorry, das war mir schon irgendwie klar ;-)
<dadrc> angryWolf, http://www.kdenlive.org/forum/trouble-dvd-structure#comment-12649
<kubine> Title: Trouble with DVD structure | Kdenlive (at www.kdenlive.org)
<dadrc> Und falls das nicht hilft: http://kdenlive.org/forum/dvdauthor-07-incompatibility#comment-12284
<kubine> Title: dvdauthor 0.7 incompatibility | Kdenlive (at kdenlive.org)
<angryWolf> Mal hoffen daß dieser Befehl mein Problem löst "echo PAL > ~/.config/video_format"  Zusätzlich ist mir aufgefallen daß dvdauthor im tmp verzeichnis eine dvdauthor.xml anlegt. habe diese auch angepasst auf PAL
<Peter_Klug> dadrc,  ist es wichtig das die authentifizierungen bei den ppas auch verschwinden?
<angryWolf> immerhin hat der befehl meine video_format text file von "PAL" auf PAL verbessert. dvd author muss es nur noch annehmen. Teste es grade
<anonymous_> hallo, ich habe eine frage bzgl. der dualboot verschlüsselung mit win7 und ubuntu 12.04
<anonymous_> kann mir da jemand helfen
<k1l> anonymous_: welche frage?
<jokrebel> Peter_Klug: Nein
<anonymous_> im 1. versuch habe ich win7 installiert und mit truecrypt verschlüsselt und wollte danach ubu12.10 installiert wobei ich aber vor einem problem meinerseits stand da ich nicht wusste ob die option "neben win installieren" auch ein verschlüsseltes lvm mitbringt
<anonymous_> nun versuche ich wie in einer anderen anleitung gelesen 5 schritte.die wie folgt aussehen - 1. win install / 2.ubu mit verschlüsseltem lvm /3.grub nach /boot installieren 4. win starten und mit truecrypt als singelboot installieren / 5. fertig
<angryWolf> wichtig ist daß GRUB nicht im mbr installiert wird
<angryWolf> Mal hier gelesen? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/dualboot-verschluesselung-win7-ubuntu-12/#post-4789117
<kubine> Title: Dualboot-Verschlüsselung Win7/Ubuntu 12.04 › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<anonymous_> ja durch dieses forum bin ich auch auf die idee mit irc gekommen. was ich mich frage ist die partionierung win7 benötigt 2 partionen und ubuntu danach 3? boot+swap+system?
<dadrc> Ubuntu braucht keine eigene Bootpartition.
<dadrc> Swap ist im Grunde auch optional, wenn auch meistens nützlich
<anonymous_> benötige ich mit 8gb ram eine swap partition oder ist die da eher überflüssig?
<dadrc> Wenn du Hibernate oder so benutzen willst, brauchst du sie auf jeden Fall
<anonymous_> nein sowas benötige ich nicht. ok also nun win7 install und danach mit der alternate 12.04 installieren mit verschlüsseltem lvm?
<angryWolf> dadrc, Danke, mein Problem ist gelöst.
<dadrc> angryWolf, freut mich :)
<dadrc> anonymous_, äh, joa, wenn man denn unbedingt das ganze System verschlüsseln möchte.
<anonymous_> ja möchte ich. win7 und ubuntu
<angryWolf> jetzt hängt nur die xine vorschau und schlägt fehl, das ist ein anderes Problem bei dvd styler *lach* Mal schlau machen
<anonymous_> unter dem punkt netzwerk hardware erkennen wird vermerkt, dass es fehlende firmware gibt (brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw)
<anonymous_> ist es empfehlenswert die fehlende firmware jetzt zu installieren oder diesen punk überspringen
<dadrc> anonymous_, kannste ruhig installieren, sollte für irgendwelche WLAN-Karten sein
<anonymous_> bei der festplattenpartitonierung unter ubuntu primär oder logisch wählen
<dadrc> Ich hab 'ne primäre genommen, wenn du mehrere kleine partitionen für ubuntu willst, bietet sich wahrscheinlich eher eine logische an
<anonymous_> danke schon einmal. :) was muss ich nun einstellen damit ich die dann auch verschlüsseln kann
<anonymous_> aktuell steht da benutzen als ext4 - einbindungspunkt / einbindungsoption defaults / name keiner / reservierte blöcke 5% / typische nutzung standard / boot flag aus
<anonymous_> habe nun physikalisches volumen für verschlüsselung gewählt
<anonymous_> boot flag an oder aus?
<anonymous_> und ist das richtig mit dem physikalischen volumen?
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln ← schon angeguckt?
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Steht eigentlich alles drin
<anonymous_> noch nicht, danke
<anonymous_> @dadrc du meintest vorhin das ubuntu keine boot partion brauchst, aber nun wird nach einer verlangt
<anonymous_> ah ne sorry
<anonymous_> verlesen
<dadrc> hab ich vorhin schon behauptet, da wusste ich aber nicht, dass du alles verschlüsseln willst.
<anonymous_> ok. wie soll ich das nun formatieren habe sda1 - nfts / sda2 - nfts / 
<anonymous_> wie kann ich nun mit der partionierung fortfahren um beide systeme zu verschlüsseln
<dadrc> Windows musst du Windowsmethoden verschlüsseln. Ich glaube, da ist Truecrypt üblich, aber da solltest du eher in ##windows fragen, hier haben da wahrscheinlich wenig Leute Ahnung von.
<dadrc> Ansonsten, für Ubuntu ist die Partitionierung aus dem Wikiartikel da gut
<anonymous_> der artikel unter system verschlüsseln?
<dadrc> anonymous_, jep: Vorbereitungen → Partitionierung
<rhagu> hi, ich habe einen ubuntu 12.04 server auf dem ich eine kleine kvm VM laufen lassen möchte und die Konfiguration mittels libvirt und dem virt-manager (auf einem anderen PC) steuern möchte. Welches Paket muss ich dazu auf dem server installieren?
<dadrc> rhagu, für die Verbindungen von außen ist libvirtd zuständig
<dadrc> Sollte in libvirt-bin drin sein
<IchGuckLive> Frage  gibt es eine datei in der ti terminalbefehle zwischengespeichert werden und wo liegt die 
<koegs> IchGuckLive: ~/.bash_history
<dadrc> Oder die entsprechende Datei deiner Shell, aber...
<IchGuckLive> Danke 
<IchGuckLive> 2000 befehle das ist ja toll 
<IchGuckLive> da stellt sich mir  noch eine Frage kann ich im terminal nach einem früher eingegebenen Befehl suchen  ich weis ZB  ich habe cat .... irgendwas eingegeben 
<dAnjou> IchGuckLive: strg+r
<dAnjou> IchGuckLive: dann irgendwas tippen. wenns der befehl dann nich is, einfach nochmal strg+r
<dAnjou> oder gleich zshell nutzen
<dAnjou> dann kann man einfach so was tippen und dann mit pfeil nach oben suchen
<IchGuckLive> ihr seit die besten mercy B)
<dAnjou> *seid
<dAnjou> und immer gern
<IchGuckLive> Tschau 
<tessarakt> Moin!
<tessarakt> kann jemand einen guten WLAN-Stick empfehlen?
<tessarakt> der Fritz!-WLAN mit 5GHz-Support (Athereos-Chipsatz) ist _extrem_ instabil
<Guschtel> ach wlan. Ich hab WWAN gelesen
<Guschtel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten
<kubine> Title: Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tessarakt> 057c:8401 hab ich
<tessarakt> "AVM GmbH Fritz!WLAN N [Atheros AR9001U]"
<tessarakt> laut dieser Seite "Direkt unterstützt."
<tessarakt> vor allem finde ich seltsam, dass da "direkt unterstützt" steht, der Link aber auf eine Anleitung geht, die Ndiswrapper verwendet
<jokrebel> in der Tat verwirrend.
 * jokrebel kennt aber bisher keinen Fritz!Stick der OOTB gut ging.
<tessarakt> und nicht OOTB?
<tessarakt> oder dann immer noch nicht gut?
<RandomOpinion> http://pastebin.com/B04VvGUf
<kubine> Title: Hey mal ne frage Habe bei 12.10 gestern versucht den nvidia Treiber zu instal - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<andi> Moin
<RandomOpinion> #Ist es ein bug, dass nvidia-current kein "collides with $nouveau-driver-package" hat?
<dadrc> RandomOpinion, eigentlich kann man beide Treiber gleichzeitig installiert lassen
<andi> Wie nennt sich das System das bei Ubuntu 12.04 die Meldungen am unteren Bildschirmrand anzeigt? Ich würde das gerne für mein MediaCenter abstellen.
<jokrebel> RandomOpinion: Es gibt Leute, die unkommentierte Links nicht anklicken.
<RandomOpinion> dadrc: Wenn man 640x480 und keinen desktopmanager möchte, kann man das wohl...
<RandomOpinion> jokrebel: soz, dachte der title bot zeigt zumindest worum es geht
<RandomOpinion> dadrc: also vllt hatte ich ja einfach nur pech, aber das hat hier definitv gar nicht funktioniert mit beiden...
<dadrc> RandomOpinion, das muss noch an irgendwas anderem gelegen haben. Normalerweise sollte der nvidia-Treiber den nouveau automatisch auf die Blacklist packen
<dadrc> Dann ist der zwar installiert, wird aber ignoriert
<RandomOpinion> dadrc keine ahnung ob es jetzt das war, jedenfalls hatte ich das problem mit der auflösung und dem fehlenden unity, bis ich das nouveau paket runtergeschmissen habe - hab ubuntu auch insg 3 mal installiert, insofern ist das hier definitiv reproduzierbar
<jokrebel> RandomOpinion: Pack doch mal die entpackte Augabe eines ./nvida-bug-report.sh in einen Pastbin-Service.
<RandomOpinion> jokrebel: wo ist das script denn?
<RandomOpinion> jokrebel: und ich hab das paket nvidia-current installiert, nicht das Teil von der nvidia website
<jokrebel> RandomOpinion: Wenn Du Nvida installiert hast sollte das aus Deinem /home aufrufbar sein.
<jokrebel> egal
<RandomOpinion> jokrebel: nope
<jokrebel> RandomOpinion: ähm -- "sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh
<jokrebel> das kreiert Dir eine gepackte Datei in Deinem Home-Verzeichnis. Diese dann nopasten bitte.
<jokrebel> !pasten > RandomOpinion
<kubine> RandomOpinion: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<RandomOpinion> jokrebel: uhm aber jetzt hab ich den nouveau manuell entfernt und dafür den nvidia..hilft das log trotzdem?
<RandomOpinion> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/dj7ufPcx
<kubine> Title: ____________________________________________ Start of NVIDIA bug report log f - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> RandomOpinion: Bin jetzt mit NVidia auch eher auf Kriegsfuß, aber wo ist das Problem?
<RandomOpinion> jokrebel: das problem ist gelöst, man muss nouveau manuell deinstallieren. Ich war nur sehr irritiert, das man bei ner mainstream distri wie ubuntu sowas elementares wie nvidia treiber nicht ohne weiteres installieren kann..
<jokrebel> RandomOpinion: Seh da nämlich nichts Auffälliges.
<RandomOpinion> jokrebel: deswege  fragte ich oben, ob dir das log, jetzt wo das problem nicht mehr besteht, hilft
<jokrebel> RandomOpinion: Die orginalen sind Proprietär
<RandomOpinion> jokrebel: ich weiß, aber warum hat das ubuntu paket kein "collides with nouveau"? 
<RandomOpinion> jokrebel: ich meine der treiber ist propriertär und von nvidia, klar, aber paketiert für ubuntu haben die das sicher nicht
<basti> abend. bei meinem neuen mainbaord ist folgender netzwerkchip verbaut: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8161. dafür müssen die treiber manuell installiert werden. wie kann ich diese denn so installieren, dass diese bei einem kernelupdate automatisch neu kompiliert werden?
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du ganz genau?
<jokrebel> basti: Und wo hast Du das her, dass da die Treiber (welche?) manuell installiert werden müssen.
<basti> bekks, quantal. jokrebel, weil die "karte" ohne nicht funktioniert
<basti> das modul heißt dann alx
<bekks> basti: Und woher stammt die Info mit dem manuell installieren?
<basti> bekks, da die karte nicht erkannt wurde, habe ich nach dem namen gesucht, die treiber gefunden, kompiliert, modul installiert und dann hat sie funktioniert
<jokrebel> basti: Nur weil es nicht OOTB funktioniert muss man sowas noch nicht gleich unbedingt händisch einkompilieren.
<bekks> Muss man auch nicht. http://askubuntu.com/questions/165192/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-the-atheros-ar8161-ethernet-controller
<kubine> Title: networking - How do I install drivers for the Atheros AR8161 Ethernet controller? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<bekks> Ist btw. der erste Google-Treffer :)
<basti> ath9k hat bei mir nicht funktioniert
<bekks> Niemand redet von ath9k.
<basti> das darunter habe ich ja gemacht.
<basti> und das nennt ihr nicht treiber manuell installieren?!
<bekks> Was darunter, da sind zwei Antworten. Und die zweite Antwort ist relevant :)
<bekks> Das nenne ich "ein Ubuntupaket installieren", mehr macht man da nicht.
<basti> na gut. hätte ich mal weiter runter gescrollt. da das erste funktionierte war ich erst mal glücklich
<basti> danke jedenfalls 
<bekks> Gerne :)
<jokrebel> basti: Bei sowas sollte man _immer_ bis ans Ende lesen, weil das erstbeste oftmals noch fehlerhaft oder umständlich (manchmal sogar gefährlich falsch) ist.
<basti> naja, beim modul kompilieren kann ja nicht die kiste explodieren. aber erinnert mich an die einführungsveranstaltung in der uni. sollte ich mir merken ;)
<kuckuck> Nabend
<kuckuck> kann mir einer ein gefallen tun.... rhytmbox starten ein lied an machen, und das in die console tippen... : /usr/bin/rhythmbox-client --print-playing
<kuckuck> bekommt ihr die richtige ausgabe?
<kuckuck> bei mir gehts nur als sudo....
<kuckuck> evtl stimmt usergruppe nicht?
<kuckuck> ah ne.... http://nopaste.me/paste/44158038450e5dc8f957dc
<kuckuck> anderer fehler?
<kubine> Title: (rhythmbox-client:20122): Rhyt - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<PBeck> kuckuck: jop geht
<kuckuck> hab glaube ich den fehler entdeckt im nopaste
<PBeck> kuckuck: ja?
<kuckuck> kann damit nichts anfangen :/
<k1l_> auf dem 12.10 hier klappts auch. kuckuck guck dir mal die rechte des programms an
<PBeck> kuckuck: wann kommt die meldung?
<PBeck> bei --print-playing?
<kuckuck> k1l_,  ich führe es im terminal aus
<kuckuck> als test, um es in conky einzubunden
<k1l_> kuckuck: von usr/bin/rhythmbox
<PBeck> kuckuck: und gebe mal groups ein
<jokrebel> kuckuck: Wenn Du ein GUI-Programm mal eben mit sudo startest musst Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn es hinterher nicht mehr geht weil ggf. Ordner-Rechte/-Owner verbogen sind.
<kuckuck> na ja das hab ich gemacht um zu sehen ob es dann geht, und es ging,... muss jetzt an den rechten fummeln damit es auch als standard benutzer geht
<PBeck> dann kannst auch gleich sehen was client für rechte hat ls -l /usr/bin | grep rhytm*
<kuckuck> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root   root       28784 Aug 29 02:13 rhythmbox-client
<kuckuck> glaube jetzt muss ich mein benutzer in die gruppe des lesenden dort einbauen
<kuckuck> richtig? oder so ähnlich
<k1l_> die rechte passen von der datei sind hier auch nicht anders
<kuckuck> chown USER -R /usr/bin/rhythmbox* schätze mal so? oder mach ich was kaputt
<k1l_> kuckuck: nein
<k1l_> daran liegts nicht.
<k1l_> kuckuck: welches ubuntu nutzt du genau?
<kuckuck> 12.04
<kuckuck> aber an der ubuntu version wirds doch nicht liegen ? D:
<kuckuck> k1l_, 
<k1l_> andere ubuntu versionen haben andere programm versionen. aber ich hab zuwenig ahnung von rhythmbox. zeig nochmal eine aktuelle ausgabe von dem befehl
<kuckuck> der letzte nopaste von mir
<kuckuck> http://nopaste.me/paste/44158038450e5dc8f957dc
<kubine> Title: (rhythmbox-client:20122): Rhyt - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<kuckuck> dort steht keine wiedergabe, trotz wiedergabe
<k1l_> kommt noch der gleiche fehler?
<kuckuck> ja
<kuckuck> hab nichts verändert
<kuckuck> hatte "angst" chmod auszuführen
<kuckuck> will nichts kaputt machen
<k1l_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/950743
<k1l_> das mal probieren
<kubine> Title: Bug #950743 “rhytmbox-client commands are not working” : Bugs : “rhythmbox” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<kuckuck> ;D
<kuckuck> man sieht den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht mehr
<kuckuck> :D danke , war wohl zu doof zu googeln
<k1l_> passiert :)
<Rudi123> nabend zusammen. hat schon jemand mit Audio over Ehternet Erfahrungen gemacht?
<Rudi123> suche nach einer Möglichkeit das komplette Audio eines Win-7-Notebooks über WLAN zu einem Desktop-Ubuntu (Precise) zu transportieren und dort dann "physisch" wiederzugeben. Hat jemand einen Ansatz?
<ppq> Rudi123: hier ein link dazu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/82110/can-a-windows-computer-access-pulse-sound-server-on-an-ubuntu-computer
<kubine> Title: networking - Can a Windows computer access Pulse sound server on an Ubuntu computer? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ppq> Rudi123: der scheint aber nicht mehr ganz aktuell zu sein, hier eine windowsversion von pulseaudio: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Ports/Windows/Support
<kubine> Title: freedesktop.org - Software/PulseAudio/Ports/Windows/Support (at www.freedesktop.org)
<Rudi123> ppq: Super, genau nach so einem Anfangspunkt für eine Recherche habe ich gesucht. Werde mich mal damit beschäftigen. Vielen Dank! :)
<ppq> könnte aber schwierig sein, das zum laufen zu bewegen. stecke in dem thema nicht drin, aber vielleicht helfen ja die links. joa, keine ursache
<Rudi123> ja, dachte ich mir, dass das nicht ganz so simpel wird. muss ich mir mal ansehen. momentan liegt hier halt nen audiokabel quer durch den raum, das nervt mich irgendwie das fast jedes mal drüber zu stolpern...
<jokrebel> …ooO( längeres Kabel und profesioneller Verlegetechnik wär noch was </my2cent OT> )
<ppq> Rudi123: hm, wenn nix anderes hilft: "remotedesktopverbindung" unter windows installieren und dich von der linuxkiste aus per RDP zum windows (in die laufende session) verbinden, mit remmina zb. dann kommt der sound auch bei dir an der linuxkiste an. ist natürlich ein ziemlich hässlicher weg..
<ppq> err, das "installieren" sollte "aktivieren" heißen
<Rudi123> ppq: Böser Workaround, aber nette Notlösung. Dann weiß ich schonmal was ich tue, wenn PulseAudio sich weigern sollte :)
<Rudi123> gut, ich schwirr mal wieder. nochmal danke für die hilfe! :)
<azrael_> guten abend ich habe eine dualboot installation vorgenommen (zuerst windows dann xubuntu...) ich bekomme allerdings kein auswahlbildschirm was ich denn starten moechte xubuntu startet einfach wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jmd helfen koennte
<azrael_> entschuldige bei den os handelt es sich um win7 & xubuntu 12.10
<redknight> azrael_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Problembehebung#Ubuntu-oder-ein-anderes-Betriebssystem-werden-direkt-ohne-Anzeige-des-Auswahlmenues-geladen sollte dir helfen
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<azrael_> danke 
<azrael_> hat leider nicht geholfen hab jetzt ein bootinfoscript vormir was mir noch ziemlich kryptisch erscheint...
<azrael__> dort befinden sich sechs StdErr Messages ist das die fehlerquelle?
<kuckuck> kann  ich mir im terminal netzwek sachen ausgeben lassen, zb: incoming - "ip" "dns" "port" "generierter traffic"
<kuckuck> gleiche für outgoing
<sdx23> kuckuck: iftop
<sdx23> azrael__: welches Skript. Was zeigt er nun im Grub an, nachdem du redknights Tipp verwendet, die Config angepasst und rebootet hast?
<azrael_> zugriff auf 30_os_prober nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<azrael_> versuch es gerade mit der rescue disk ..
<azrael_> super grub disk
<bekks> d'oh. Font Problem mit nxserver gelöst.
<Kramer_> Hallo Ubuntu Gemeinde ;)
<Kramer_> Ich möchte bei dem Programm TV Browser gerne ein plugin für die website onlinetvrecorder.com installieren. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?
<ppq> Kramer_: ich nicht, aber anscheinend muss man diese dateien nur dekodieren mit dem angebotenen programm und kann sie dann mit einem beliebigen player abspielen.
<ppq> Kramer_: http://wiki.onlinetvrecorder.com/index.php/Ubuntu hier steht, wie das geht mit dem dekodieren. befolge aber bitte den hinweis und installiere das nicht systemweit, führe es einfach nach dem entpacken direkt aus - du kannst dir dafür auch eine verknüpfung anlegen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Men%C3%BC
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Onlinetvrecorder (at wiki.onlinetvrecorder.com)
<Kramer_> ppq, ja das läuft auch alles wunderbar. Aber ich kriege diese blöde Plugin für den TV Browser nicht installiert. Weder über wine noch über den Linux Client
<Kramer_> Also kurz zur Info. Ich möchte gerne in meinem TV Browser Aufnahmen programmieren können. Moment ich suche eben die Seite von dem Plugin
<Kramer_> http://wiki.onlinetvrecorder.com/index.php/Tools
<kubine> Title: Tools – Onlinetvrecorder (at wiki.onlinetvrecorder.com)
<Kramer_> Ist kubine ein bot?
<k1l_> !bot > Kramer_ 
<kubine> Kramer_: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<Kramer_> cooler bot :)
<k1l_> aber wenn das ding selbst bei dem wine programm nicht geht würde ich da mal ubuntu ausschliessen und eher bei dem programm den schuldigen suchen?
<k1l_> bzw dem plugin?
<Kramer_> Also irgendwie habe ich die Vermutung, das ich was falsch mache. Da beide plugins nicht funktionieren
<Kramer_> Ok. Andere Frage. Weiss einer wo sich der Plugin Ordner von dem Programm TV Browser befindet bei Ubuntu bzw. wie ich erfahren kann wo dieser ist.
<k1l_> Kramer_: nee, aber drück mal strg+h in nautilus und guck ob du den ordner vom programm findest
<Kramer_> so. Suche gerade mal in der root nach tvbrowser
<k1l_> im /home musst du gucken
<azrael_> redknight: noch anwesend?
<Kramer_> also den einzigsten Ordner den er findet ist: tvbrowserdataservice.TvBrowserDataService
<k1l_> wenn es hierrum geht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TV-Browser ist es wie dort genannt .tvbrowser im home
<kubine> Title: TV-Browser › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Kramer_> oh Mist. Ich glaube ich muss mich entschuldigen. Hatte TV Browser unter Ubuntu noch gar nicht installiert. Wie peinlich
<azrael_> kann mir jmd bei meinem grub problem weiterhelfen?
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-04
<nevchen> nabend
<fragender> hallo. ich habe eine frage bzgl. des einbinden von /boot bei einer dualboot verschlüsselung von win7 & ubuntu 12.04
<fragender> im wiki steht unter dem Punkt "Bootmanager einrichten" von live cd starten - gemacht
<fragender> nun /boot partition von ubuntu einbinden
<fragender> wie mache ich das? das wiki konnte mir nicht groß helfen dabei :/
<fragender> und im darauffolgenden satz steht /boot nach /mnt/boot einbinden
<apollo13> naja erstmals: wie und was hast du verschlpsselt
<fragender> muss man /boot erst einbinden oder direkt nach /mnt/boot?
<apollo13> das was am installierten ubuntu /boot ist/war wir auf der live cd nach /mnt/boot gemountet
<fragender> habe die schritte aus dem wiki befolgt. erst win installiert, dann ubuntu und verschlüsselt, danach win verschlüsselt
<apollo13> welches wiki, genauen link…
<apollo13> außerdem verschlüsselt man bevor man ubuntu installiert
<fragender> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<kubine> Title: Dualboot verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> und das problem ist jetzt was? boote mit der livecd und mounte die boot partition nach /mnt/boot
<apollo13> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<kubine> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fragender> mount -t /boot /mnt/boot?
<apollo13> nein
<fragender> oder mount -t ext4 /boot /mnt/boot
<apollo13> abgesehen davon dass es nicht gehen würde würde dass das /boot von der livecd nach /mnt/boot mounten
<apollo13> du musst die boot partition vom system angeben, nicht von der livecd
<apollo13> und den typ findet er im normalfall selber raus
<fragender> ok
<fragender> also z.b. so /dev/sda5/boot /mnt/boot ?
<apollo13> nein, du willst dir wirklich mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount gründlich durchlesen
<kubine> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> und bitte schau zu dass du das zeugs verstehst, sonst machst du mehr kaputt :/
<fragender> deswegen frage ich ja hier nach hilfe weil ich das nicht verstehe
<fragender> soll ich also erst den mountpunkt erstellen und dann den befehl ausführen?
<apollo13> ob der mountpoint vorhanden sein muss oder nicht steht auf in dem von mir verlinkten artikel
<fragender> ja aber weil ich mir unsicher bin frage ich nach
<fragender> ich würde es nun so machen sudo mkdir /mnt/boot und danach mount /dev/sda5/boot /mnt/boot
<Frickelpit> fragender: ist sda5 eine eigene partition für /boot?
<fragender> ja
<Frickelpit> wozu also noch das /boot hinter /dev/sda5? ;-)
<fragender> dachte weil auch der einhängepunkt /boot war
<Frickelpit> fragender: auf /dev/sda5 befindet sich quasi nur der ordner /boot und den willst du nach /mnt/boot haben
<fragender> ja
<fragender> http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/14/04/alternate7-boot.png
<fragender> so wie da hatte ich es gemacht
<Frickelpit> ergo musst du nur deinem system sagen, r soll /dev/sda5 nach /mnt/boot einhängen
<Frickelpit> *er
<fragender> und vorher das mit  sudo mkdir /mnt/boot?
<Frickelpit> genau
<Frickelpit> sonst kann er ja die partition nicht einhängen
<fragender> vielen lieben dank :)
<Frickelpit> np
<fragender> habe es nun wie folgt eingegebn und folgendes erhalten:
<fragender> sudo mkdir /mnt/boot
<fragender> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/boot
<fragender> sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/mnt/boot/truecrypt.mbr count=1 bs=512 
<fragender> 1+0 records in
<fragender> 1+0 records out
<fragender> 512bytes (512 B) copied, 0,00675874 s. 75,8 kB/s
<fragender> sudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<fragender> doch in der geöffneten datei gibt es nichts.also sie erscheint vollkommen leer
<Frickelpit> fragender: gewöhn dir an, wenn du schon im Terminal arbeitest dann auch ein Editor fürs Terminal zu nehmen (nano z.b.). grafische programme mit sudo öffnen ist immer so eine sache
<Frickelpit> ausserdem, wenn grub2 genutzt wird, gibt es keine menu.lst mehr
<fragender> habe gedit genutzt weil es das erste beschriebene war was mir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Editor vorgeschlagen hat
<kubine> Title: Editor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> da steht aber kein sudo gedit ;-)
<fragender> ja. aber im wiki steht Hierzu öffnet man in einem Editor[11] mit Root-Rechten die Konfigurationsdatei von Grub, welche unter /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst liegen sollte.
<fragender> deswegen habe ich es so gemacht
<fragender> wenn es die menu.lst die ich bearbeiten soll nicht soll ihc die zwischenschritte aus dem http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Bootmanager-einrichten überspringen und nur den letzten fehel also sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda  ausführen (angepast) 
<kubine> Title: Dualboot verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> fragender: für grub 2 musst du ein eigenes script anlegen, wenn du einen eintrag hizufügen möchtest. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Skripte-in-etc-grub-d
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> fragender: bitte keine ungefragten queries. support gehört hier hin
<fragender> ok
<fragender> <fragender> ich habe es gerade noch einmal kurz getestet. also die installation habe ich wie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschlüsseln vorgegeben nun soweit gemacht und wenn ich meinen pc starte kommt als 1. der truecryptloader, wenn ich dieses abbreche aber nicht die auswahl für ubuntu
<fragender> <fragender> ziel ist es aber entweder direkt von anfang zu wählen was ich starten möchte oder truecrypt mit ESC abwählen und ubuntu starten
<fragender> <fragender> und mit hilfe der grub2 konfiguration kann ich das schaffen?
<fragender> <fragender> in dem artikel steht auch, dass der grub bootloader wiedeer in den mbr geschrieben werden muss
<koegs> fragender: ich mach das etwas anders
<koegs> ich lasse den grub in die root-partition von Ubuntu schreiben anstatt in den mbr
<koegs> wenn du dann Truecrypt mit Esc abbrichst, musst du nur noch die richtige Partition wählen und Grub wird gestartet
<koegs> bzw. /boot-Partition anstatt /
<fragender> und wie kann ich das ausgehend von meiner jetztigen situation (win7 und ubuntu installiert und verschlüsselt und gerade mit livecd drauf) machen
<koegs> hm, ich glaub am stressfreiesten wäre ne schnelle Neuinstallation von Ubuntu, auch wenn es andere Methoden per Live-CD gäbe
<koegs> ansonsten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fragender> und wie müsste ich es mit einer neuinstallation machen?
<koegs> fragender: neu-installieren mit vollverschlüsselung und dann grub eben in /dev/sda5 oder so schreiben lassen, also da wo /boot liegt, ansonsten alles gleich... windows und truecrypt lässt du unangetastet
<fragender> wie kann ich den grub direkt in eine partition erstellen?
<koegs> fragender: eben nicht nach /dev/sda installieren, sondern die richtige Partition angeben...
<fragender> aber wie. habe bei der installation nie eine auswahl dafür gefunden
<fragender> würde es wie von dir hier versuchen
<fragender> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode
<koegs> nach welcher anleitung gehst du vor?
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> NVidia Frage: Warum kann ich auf nem DELL Precision M70 (Quadro FX go 1400) eine Auflösung von 1680x1050 fahren, während am "großen Bruder" DELL Precision M90 (Quadro FX 2500M) nur maximal  1440x900 einstellbar ist?
<fragender> @kubine und das was man unter Standard Desktop-System macht reicht?
<koegs> fragender: kubine ist ein bot und liest nur die seitentitel vor
<fragender> haha ja :D meinte dich^^
<fragender> sorry
<fragender> bin in der zeile verrutscht
<spY|da> jokrebel, definiere das ein wenig genauer
<koegs> jokrebel: laut notebookcheck hat der M90 nur 1440x900
<spY|da> vllt mein er ja ein externes display 
<koegs> fragender: wie hast du vorher grub installiert?
<jokrebel> spY|da: Naja - das M90 ist größer und neuer als das M70. Und unter WindowsXP geht von der Auflösung her auch mehr IIRC. Find es halt irritierend, dass das 17"er nicht nur gleiche sondern sogar höhere Auflösung kann.
<jokrebel> spY|da: Nein, nicht extern
<fragender> koegs: so wie während der installation von ubuntu 12.04 alternate abverlangt mit der bestätigung das in dem mbr zu installieren
<koegs> jokrebel: informier dich bitte über die Specs, pberall steht fürs M90: 1440x900
<koegs> fragender: da sagst du eben nein
<spY|da> jokrebel, dann bist du wie koegs sagte vom display selbst limitiert 
<fragender> koegs: und wenn man nein sagt dann in die boot partition?
<koegs> genau
<fragender> ok da installiere ich das noch einmal neu und würde dich bei fragen kontaktieren
<jokrebel> Hm, ja. Muss wohl am verbauten Display liegen, weil extern sollte wesentlich mehr möglich sein.
<fragender> koegs: muss ich wenn grub mit in boot installiert wird die größe erweitern, also mehr als 250mb?
<koegs> nope
<koegs> sollte reichen
<fragender> und grub in /boot bzw. bei mir sda5 schreiben?
<koegs> genau
<fragender> koegs: hat geklappt :) vielen danke
<koegs> fragender: gerne doch
<fragender> einen angenehmen tag euch noch
<fragender> und vielen dank allen die mir geholfen haben
<fragender> sehr nett hier
<orbit00> langsam dreh ich durch....mein Wifi lässt sich einfach nicht einschalten nach neuinstallation
<apollo13> was sagt denn sudo rfkill list
<orbit00> kein wlan0 gefunden...
<apollo13> muss ja nicht wlan0 heißen
<apollo13> hier heißts zb phy0
<orbit00> lässt sich normalerweise über hotkey fn+F2 starten...ist aber jedesmal aus wenn ich die Linuxdistri hochfahre
<apollo13> wie gesagt: was sagt sudo rfkill list, was sagt das BIOS und was fürn wlan chip ist das
<apollo13> abgesehen davon, welche Linuxdistri exakt?
<orbit00> ist ein broadcom 
<orbit00> linux mint
<apollo13> orbit00: damit bist du hier leider falsch
<koegs> !mint > orbit00 
<kubine> orbit00: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<orbit00> hm...alles auf englisch dabei ist mint doch auch debian ...oder
<apollo13> wenn mint debian ist was machst du dann in einem ubuntu channel? :þ
<apollo13> wobei auch in debian werden sie dir sagen dass du sie mit mint in ruhe lassen sollst
<orbit00> aha..okay
<EUdSSR> orbit00: broadcom chip is pain in the ass, kauf dir was anständiges
<apollo13> EUdSSR: das ist bei laptops immer so leicht…
<orbit00> na dann...danke für eure Hilfe
<EUdSSR> usb wlan stick?
<apollo13> np, viel grlück
<apollo13> EUdSSR: sehr sinnvoll
<laze1989> orbit00: Ist eventuell bcrmsmac und b43 gleichzeitig geladen?
<laze1989> apollo13: Sry, ich meinte dich.
<apollo13> bei mir bist falsch ;)
<laze1989> Ach, war doch orbit00. Ich glaube ich brauche eine Brille... ^^
<BlackMage> apollo13: ich dachte mint basiert auf Ubuntu?
<dAnjou> BlackMage: weiß aber keine sau, was die da gefrickelt haben
<dAnjou> deswegen werden hier nur offizielle derivate unterstützt
<apollo13> BlackMage: inzwischen gibts schon ne abart die auf debian basiert iirc, aber keine ahnung mich interessiert mint nicht wirklich
<BlackMage> dAnjou: kann man das nicht im Source nachgucken?
<dAnjou> joo, die linux mint leute sollen das mal machen
<dAnjou> wir hier nich
<dAnjou> is aber jetz auch OT
<abc> Ich habe eine WinTV Nova HD S2 und bekomme sie nicht zum laufen. (Ubuntu 12.10) linux-firmware-nonfree habe ich schon installiert. Was muss ich noch installieren, damit ich die Karte zum laufen bekomme?
<redknight> azrael_: KOnnte dir mittlerweile geholfen werden?
<jokrebel> abc: Ist das über USB? Dann bitte mal die Ausgabe von lsusb nopasten
<jokrebel> !pasten > abc
<kubine> abc: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<abc> die karte ist über pci
<dadrc> dann eben lspci
<abc> ausgabe von lspci: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412517/
<kubine> Title: lspci › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Also, angeblich geht die. Wie weit kommst du denn?
<niklas__> Hallo ich benötige hilfe bei der ubuntu version 12.04
<dadrc> niklas__, einfach fragen
<abc> @dadrc: Wenn ich mit Kaffeine die tv-karte einrichten will, wird sie nicht angezeigt.
<niklas__> bei mir kann ich die Helligkeit nicht verstellen mit Fn und der passenden Taste zeigt er an das er was verändert aber die Helligkeit bleibt gleich
<dadrc> abc, pack mal bitte ein `lsmod` in einen Pastebin
<abc> mein lsmod: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412522/
<kubine> Title: lsmod › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> abc, mach mal ein `sudo modprobe cx88xx`, das sollte den Treiber für die Karte laden
<abc> ok. das mach ich mal...
<abc> da kommt folgender fehler: 'FATAL: Module cx88xx not found.'
<dadrc> niklas__, mehr Infos. Was für ein Laptop, ging das schon mal, ...
<dadrc> abc, was genau ist das für ein Ubuntu und welche Kernelversion nutzt du?
<abc> der computer ist neu. ich hatte schonmal eine andere wintv karte probiert aber die ging auch nicht (und wurde auch als nicht unterstützt ausgewiesen).
<dadrc> `uname -a` gibt die Kernelversiona us
<niklas__> ja natürlich Ich hab einen Medion Akoya E6226 mit nem Intel CORE i3 Prozessor
<abc> Linux linux-marcel 3.5.0-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 11 18:51:59 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dadrc> abc, und in /lib/modules/3.5.0-21-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/ gibt es keine cs88xx.ko-Datei?
<dadrc> *cx88xx.ko
<abc> wenn ich 'ls /lib/modules/3.5.0-21-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/' eingebe, kommt keine ausgabe
<dadrc> erklärt zumindest, wieso die karte nicht geht: das entsprechende kernelmodul fehlt
<abc> und wo bekomme ich das her?
<dadrc> Das ist die Frage, eigentlich sollte es automatisch installiert werden
<abc> ich habe mein ubuntu über eine dvd aus der pcwelt linux installiert. Kann es daran liegen?
<apollo13> apt-file search cx88xx.ko ist dein freund ;)
<dadrc> Jo
<abc> ok
<dadrc> linux-image-extra-3.5.0-21-generic, würd ich behaupten
<abc> kann ne weile dauern, mein internet ist gerade ziemlich langsam
<dadrc> Das Paket da installieren, dann nochmal versuchen
<dadrc> niklas__, sagt mir leider nichts. Du könntest mal versuchen, ob es mit dem Programm "xbacklight" funktioniert.
<abc> das 'apt-file update' soll ca. 45 minuten dauern...
<dadrc> abc, kannste erstmal abbrechen
<dadrc> stattdessen das paket da installieren
<apollo13> dadrc: linux-image-extra-3.5.0-21-generic ist dann wohl kaum schneller installiert :þ
<abc> abbgebrochen
<niklas__> +dadrc, werd ich probieren 
<dadrc> apollo13, nö, aber dafür ist es zielführend :)
<larstk> hi
<abc> welches paket installieren?
<dadrc> abc: linux-image-extra-3.5.0-21-generic
<abc> über apt-get?
<dadrc> Wie auch immer du willst.
<apollo13> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=quantal&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=cx88xx.ko stimmt sogar
<dadrc> Also, apt-get ist 'ne gute Idee.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Contents Search Results -- cx88xx.ko (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> apollo13, ;P
<abc> apt-get macht die ausgabe, dass es schon die neuste Version ist
<apollo13> debsums installieren und schaun wie viel errors das schmeißt
<apollo13> hast mal während ner installtion stromkabel gezogen?
<abc> ne
<apollo13> naja auf jeden fall kannst mit --reinstall schaun obs dadurch behoben wird
<dadrc> ↑
<abc> werde ich machen
<apollo13> und dann würde ich aber mit debsums wirklich schaun was dem system noch so fehlt^^
<dadrc> ist auf jeden fall keine schlechte idee
<abc> linux-image-extra-3.5.0-21-generic wird garnicht heruntergeladen... er installiert es aus dem cache. ist das schlimm?
<apollo13> wenn der download kaputt war ja
<dadrc> wenn die dateien danach da sind, nicht.
<dadrc> sonst... ja.
<abc> ich hatte es ja nie heruntergeladen
<dadrc> So langsam befürchte ich, dass die PC-Welt-Hansel da Mist gemacht haben
<abc> debsums läuft...
<larst> tach! :)
<dadrc> larst, hallo. wenn du eine frage hast, einfach stellen.
<larst> jo
<dadrc> abc, kannst währenddessen schon mal gucken, ob es die datei jetzt gibt.
<larst> also es ist schwieirg für mich zwischen ubuntu 12.04 und 12.10 zu entscheiden
<abc> mach ich...
<larst> ich habe ivy bridge und i7 3770 mit intel hd 4000
<dadrc> wenn nicht: `sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install linux-image-extra-3.5.0-21-generic`
<apollo13> dadrc: das tut ohne --reinstall erstmal gar nix
<dadrc> äh, richtig. mit --reinstall
<abc> die Datei cs88xx.ko ist jetzt vorhanden 
<dadrc> larst, wenn du neu in Sachen Linux bist, würd ich eher zu 12.04 raten. Das ist schön stabil und macht kaum Zicken.
<dadrc> abc, na dann, probier mal den modprobe-Befehl von vorhin und guck, ob die Karte dann geht
<larst> dadrc: okay danke
<abc> ... liefert keine ausgabe. Ist das richtig?
<larst> dadrc: einzige frage ist noch ob ich xfce oder unity nehmen sollte
<apollo13> larst: das musst __du__ wissen :)
<dadrc> abc, dann sollte das Modul jetzt in lsmod auftauchen
<larst> apollo13: was benutztn du? :)
<apollo13> larst: weder noch :þ
<abc> das modul tacht auf.
<larst> apollo13: ich würde gerne g nome 3 nutzen, aber das macht ja fehler mit ubuntu
<dadrc> larst, XFCE ist eher der klassische Windowslook, Unity ist ein moderneres Konzept, einige mögen es, viele nicht.
<apollo13> larst: ach?
<larst> apollo13: leider
<dadrc> abc, schon mal gut. Was sagt Kaffeine?
<larst> apollo13: oder siehst du es anders
<apollo13> ich habe leider kein ubuntu um das beurteilen zu können
<larst> ok
<abc> muss ich ubuntu erst neustarten?
<larst> apollo13: ja einige themes zicken rum
<larst> und einige programme haben ein "onlyShowIn=Unity"
<dadrc> abc, nein
<larst> in deren program.desktop files
<dadrc> Fatal, das kann man ja auch garnicht ändern :)
<abc> ok dann probier ichs mal
<apollo13> dadrc: das theme? oh doch
<larst> apollo13: klar kabnn man  ändern
<dadrc> apollo13, Ironiedetektor aktivieren, bitte :>
<larst> apollo13: ich wollte zukitwo einsetzen
<abc> in kaffeine kann ich die karte immer noch nicht nutzen...
<larst> apollo13: aber das ist einzig und alleine unter ubuntu fehlerhaft, bei debian läufts
<dadrc> abc, dann bräucht ich jetzt mal die Ausgabe von `dmesg`
<abc> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412527/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> abc, wofür benutzt du die karte gerade? dvb-t?
<abc> DVB-S
 * apollo13 würde einfach mal rebooten nicht dass das der falsche treiber war^^
<abc> ok. melde mich dann gleich wieder..
<larst> apollo13: nutzt du debian?
<apollo13> ja
<larst> wheezy?
<apollo13> experimental
<apollo13> aber das maschiert richtung OT
<koegs> larst: für offtopic-gespräche bitte in den query oder #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<larst> ok
<apollo13> koegs: nix query, lass mich in ruhe :þ
<abc> bin wieder da
<abc> ich habe mal kaffeine aufgemacht und siehe da: ES GEHT
<dadrc> Na dann
<apollo13> ja dann hatte dadrc entweder den falschen treiber gefunden oder der tut beim booten noch was anderes
<abc> vielen dank!
<apollo13> kannst ja mal mit lsmod schaun was jetzt geladen ist ;)
<dadrc> zumindest war er in linux-extras :)
<abc> in lsmod steht, dass er geladen wird. also ist jetzt alles gut.
<apricot> ich will "goober" installieren. Dazu Eintrag in sources.list: deb http://deb.goober.com/pkg release_name - Frage. release_name, ich habe Ubuntu 12.04
<dadrc> apricot, guck bei denen nach, was die so anbieten
<dadrc> Wobei das schwer werden könnte, http://deb.goober.com/pkg gibt es zumindest nicht
<rhagu> hallo, ich möchte, dass mein server jeden sonntag nacht einen befehl ausführt, geht das mit folgendem Befehl: "sudo crontab -e" und dann: "23 59 * * 0 zpool scrub datenraid"  Geht das? 
<dadrc> 59 23, sonst ja
<rhagu> +dadrc danke
<rhagu> wenn ich sudo crontab -e mache, dann wird der befehl auch von root ausgeführt, oder?
<k1l> ja
<rhagu> top, vielen dank!
<rhagu> noch eine frage: Ich lasse gerade diff laufen um zwei Ordner auf Unterschiede zu überprüfen und es dauert gerade ewig, gibt es da eine Möglichkeit den Fortschritt anzeigen zu lassen? evtl wie bei dd mit kill -USR1 ID ?
<k1l> diff? ich würde da eher fdupes oder fslint nehmen (eines war mit gui, das andere ohne)
<dAnjou> naja, diff und fdupes/fslint erfüllen unterschiedliche aufgaben
<rhagu> +k1l naja das war die einzige Anleitung die ich auf die Schnelle im inet gefunden habe und hat auch rel. gut funktioniert. Da es jetzt schon einige Zeit läuft (mehrere h) würde ich es ungerne abbrechen um ein anderes Programm auszuprobieren
<dAnjou> rhagu: jenachdem, was du machst, kannst du auch die ls -R diffen
<dAnjou> das sollte schneller gehen
<dAnjou> ich kann meld nur empfehlen, wenn es grafisch sein darf
<dAnjou> und diffs will man eigentlich nich im terminal analysieren
<rhagu> naja ich hab hier gerade die live iso am laufen und wichtige daten schon per rsync rüberkopiert aber um nochmal auf nummer sicher zu gehen will ich schauen ob beide ordner (+inhalt) identisch sind
<dAnjou> da kannst du rsync eigentlich schon vertrauen
<rhagu> sudo diff --brief -r /media/1TB/     /media/6253644F704F0626/alter\ Server\ Rettung/ dauert jetzt halt schon ewig
<swed1> Hallo, ich habe Ubuntu12.04 und dort auch Wine installiert. Dem Wine möchte ich ein paar dlls die benötigt werden hinzufügen. In das system32 Verzeichnis wurden diese schon kopiert. Laut wiki müssen diese nun in der Wine Konfiguration im Tab Bibliotheken aktiviert werden. Aber wie geht das? Sollen die in der Dropdown Liste schon vorhanden sein, oder muss ich da was neu anlegen? Wenn neu anlegen, was soll ich da reinschreiben?
<jokrebel> swed1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine#Eine-dll-fehlt
<kubine> Title: Wine › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<swed1> ja ist mir bekannt, mir gehts um den teil " ... trägt im Tabreiter "Bibliotheken" die DLL dann als "native" ein."
<swed1> Kann ja sein das ich grad auf dem Schlauch steh, aber wie mach ich das?
<swed1> Was muss ich da angeben? Den Dateinamen?
<jokrebel> swed1: Da muss man die dll die man ersetzen will wohl auswählen und dann kann man sie gegen was eigenes austauschen (so wie ich das sehe)
<jokrebel> swed1: Und da bei "Bearbeiten" kann man dann auch u.A. native auswählen.
<ben1u> kann mir jemand helfen ein Logitech USB Headset unter Lubuntu 12.04 zum laufen zu bekommen?
<swed1> Ja, aber die dll die ich in das system32 Verzeichnis kopiert habe, taucht in der Liste garnicht auf
<ben1u> also ist nicht für mich, sondern ne Chatfreundin.
<swed1> also falls sie auftauchen sollte
<jokrebel> swed1: Und laut welchem Wiki arbeitest Du?
<ben1u> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c52e Logitech, Inc.
<swed1> jokrebel: dein link von oben
<ben1u> sie will es unter Skype nutzen.
<jokrebel> swed1: http://www.meinubuntu.de/2009/06/12/dll-dateien-mit-wine-installieren/ vielleicht hilft dies auf die Sprünge.
<kubine> Title: DLL-Dateien mit Wine installieren - Ubuntu hilfe (at www.meinubuntu.de)
<m3t4lukas> hey Leute, wie kann man auf ubuntu-server das Tastaturlayout ändern?
<andrej235> Hi
<laze1989> ben1u: Bei meinem G-irgendwas Headset musste ich es ins USB einstecken und neu starten, damit der Sound auch dadurch kam. Ansonsten waren immer die Speaker aktiv.
<k1l> m3t4lukas: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen#Tastatur
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> wenn du nicht die locales meinst
<andrej235> Ich habe da eine Seltsamkeit bzgl. release upgrade: http://pastebin.com/bN7ejGz6 Also, sollte ich was updaten ode rkann ich das so lassen (™).
<kubine> Title: Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-35-generic x86_64) * Document - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> andrej235: ist das do-release-upgrade mit root rechten (sudo) passiert?
<andrej235> k1l: Sowohl mit sudo als auch ohne kommt die Meldung.
<k1l> andrej235: ansonsten kann es sein, dass dein release-prompt auf LTS steht, und das ding in der MOTD aber auch normale upgrades (12.10) anmerkt
<andrej235> k1l: Okay.
<xubuntu347> hi
<ben1u> Wo sind eigentlich die Audio-Einstellungen unter Lubuntu 12.04?
<ben1u> Ich finde sie nicht.
<xubuntu347> sind die nicht nicht im ereignis teil
<ben1u> xubuntu347: Ereignisteil?
<m3t4lukas> k1l: da vird ubuntu-server nicht beschrieben...
<m3t4lukas> bei setxkbmap 
<m3t4lukas> bei "setxkbmap de" kommt die meldung 'Cannot open display "default display"'
<bekks> Läuft überhaupt ein X Server?
<m3t4lukas> nein
<m3t4lukas> warum auch...
<m3t4lukas> tist ein server, aber wie kann ich dann das tastaturlayout verändern?
<bekks> Dann ist die Meldungvöllig logisch. Wo kein X Server, da kann auch kein X-basiertes Programm funktionieren.
<apollo13> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboars<tab><tab> bzw dpkg-reconfigure console-setup für globale defaults iirc
<m3t4lukas> bekks, dass die logisch ist, hab ich auch verstanden, und dass es nicht funktionieren würde wusste ich auch schon vorher, aber dann kann niemand sagen ich hätte es nicht versucht
<apollo13> rofl
<apollo13> oh vlt ist es auch console-data und nicht console-setup, hab hier grad kein ubuntu
<apollo13> aber eine variante von den dreien geht definitiv, vor allem wenn das ein buggy 12.04 ist :)
<apollo13> m3t4lukas: hast du deine frage eigentlich einmal in google eingegeben? meine antworten sind nämlich so ziemlich das erste was man dort findet ;)
<apollo13> und in dem was dir k1l nettweise verlinkt hat steht auch meine antwort drin, man sollte vlt nur von oben bis unten lesen und nicht sagen dass serverconsoles dort nicht behandelt werden
<m3t4lukas> hab ich schon gemacht, aber selbst nach einem restart steht es noch auf englisch
<m3t4lukas> hab grad nochmal neu installiert...
<apollo13> was __genau__ hast du gemacht und wie
<apollo13> vor allem: was sagen grep CODESET /etc/default/console-setup  und cat /etc/default/keyboard und wie bist du mit dem server verbunden
<m3t4lukas> verbunden bin ich über vnc
<apollo13> okay dann wundert mich nix
<m3t4lukas> was meinst du damit?
<m3t4lukas> kann ich über vnc ssh aktivieren?
<apollo13> ja
<m3t4lukas> *hechel*
<apollo13> aber ich frag mich gerade ob du mit einem server spielen solltest wenn du nicht weißt wie man ssh aktiviert?
<m3t4lukas> irgendwann muss man es lernen
<apollo13> m3t4lukas: ja aber bitte mit einem server zu hause 
<apollo13> oder in einer VirtualBox maschine oder irgendwas
<m3t4lukas> jap
<m3t4lukas> habs eh schon rausgefunden :)
<m3t4lukas> danke :)
<m3t4lukas> bin drauf
<num7> hi, sometimes my linux mint 14 break down like someone plug off the power cable what could be the reason for this?
<num7> sorry wrong channel
<leszek> hi
<jokrebel> wie bring ich denn meiner AQemu KVM bei, dass ich eine direkte LAN-IP des Routers bekomme? (Bei Virtualbox hieß das glaub ich "Bridgeing" oder so)
<style__> hi - gibts ne möglichkeit per ubuntu xbmc fernzusteuern mit der netbook tastatur?
<dadrc> xbmc hat ein webinterface, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<dadrc> tada.
<style__> ich hätte lieber ne tastaturfernsteuerung
<ppq> dann kauf dir eine kabellose mediacenter-minitastatur
<ppq> da gibts von microsoft eine nette (ja, das meine ich jetzt ernst)
<dadrc> germanstudent^af, bitte das afk-Skript aus. Danke.
<bekks> ppq: Ja, aber deren BElegung ist totaler Mist.
<abc> bei mir werden in kaffeine keine privaten TV Sender (nicht in HD) gefunden. Was muss da eingestellt werden?
<bekks> Verwendest du DVBS/C/T?
<abc> DVB-S
<abc> kennt sich keiner mit kaffeine aus?
<bekks> Doch, aber ich habe kein DVBS :)
<abc> oh. Macht das innerhalb von Kaffeine so große unterschiede?
<bekks> Das liegt eher an den völlig unterschiedlichen Techniken.
<abc> ist der unterschied so groß?
<abc> hast du DVBT oderDVBC
<bekks> Der Unterschied ist eine völlig andere Technik, und ich habe DVBT.
<abc> gibt es einen anderen channel, wo ich fragen kann?
<Incarus> Hat ein Channel-mod grad kurz Zeit?
<Fuchs> mh? 
<Fuchs> Incarus: wo brennt es? 
<Incarus> via Query
<Fuchs> meinetwegen
<ghaz``> danke Fuchs
<Fuchs> keine Ursache. Hoi :) 
<Incarus> und jetzt... diskutieren wir über... ubuntu?
<Fuchs> an sich nein, der Kanal hier waere fuer Supportfragen zu / rund um ubuntu. Siehe topic :) 
<m3t4lukas> hier eine frage: ich habe das Paket phpmyadmin installiert und hätte jetzt gedacht, dass es unter http://<server-domain>/phpmyadmin verfügbar wäre, ist es aber nicht...
<bekks> Wie hast Du es denn installiert?
<Fuchs> m3t4lukas: wenn vorher ein httpd installiert und konfiguriert wurde: ja. Sonst muss das noch sein, und der muss dann natuerlich auch laufen. Siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL/Werkzeuge#phpMyAdmin
<kubine> Title: Werkzeuge › MySQL › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<m3t4lukas> Fuchs, auf der Hauptseite kommt ein It works!
<Fuchs> m3t4lukas: dann sollte das gehen. Falls das post-install Skript das nicht fuer Dich gemacht hat, musst Du die im Wiki erwaehnte Konfiguration noch kopieren. 
<frickel-Stephan> Hallo, 
<frickel-Stephan> direkt eine Lamerfrage
<m3t4lukas> konfiguration verlinkt und daemon neugestartet, jetzt geht es, vielen Danke :)
<frickel-Stephan> Ubuntu - Postfix Mailserver - SMTP funktioniert aber weder pop noch imap
<m3t4lukas> PHPMyAdmin: "Verbindung für den controluser, wie er in Ihrer Konfiguration angegeben ist, ist fehlgeschlagen."
<guntbert> frickel-Stephan: dafür brauchst du dovecot
<frickel-Stephan> Ich habe das Paket dovecot-postfix genommen
<I-Punkt> m3t4lukas,hast du für den Mysql user ein Passwort vergeben?
<m3t4lukas> nein, wie geht das?
<m3t4lukas> eigentlich habe ich bei der installation den root und das rootpasswort angegeben
<frickel-Stephan> guntbert: laut portscan sind auch die Ports offen. 
<I-Punkt> Bei der Installation des MySql-Servers wird automatisch ein "root"-Account angelegt.
<frickel-Stephan> Über die Konsole kann ich mich auch mit den Nutzern einloggen und auf das Verzeichnis zugreifen. 
<I-Punkt> aber ohne Passwort
<m3t4lukas> ich habe das passwort manuell geändert
<I-Punkt> hat nix mit lokalem root zu tun
<m3t4lukas> mysqladmin -u root -p password "L"
<I-Punkt> MySql-root ist nicht Superuser namens root!
<guntbert> frickel-Stephan: schau einmal, was sudo service dovecot status sagt
<m3t4lukas> ich weiß
<frickel-Stephan> guntbert: dovecot start/running, process 615
<m3t4lukas> statt dem L natürlich das Passwort
<guntbert> frickel-Stephan: schau in /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf nach, so weit ich mich erinnere sind beide services zunächst disabled
<I-Punkt> so sollte es sein. Und dieser root kann sich locht auf server.ip/phpmyadmin einloggen?
<I-Punkt> nicht
<frickel-Stephan> guntberg: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412532/ Welche Zeile meinst du? 
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<I-Punkt> m3t4lukas, kannst du dich als Wartungs-User "debian-sys-maint" am MySQL-Server anmelden?
<m3t4lukas> sry, ich habe sql noch nie über die Konsole gemacht...
<I-Punkt> m3t4lukas, Ubuntu legt noch einen weiteren Benutzer an: "debian-sys-maint". Mit Hilfe dieses MySQL-Benutzers startet und stoppt Ubuntu den SQL-Server
<m3t4lukas> aber ich bekomme das: Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<guntbert> frickel-Stephan: ist bei mir schon zu lange her - bittte schau in /etc/dovecot/conf.d/ nach  ...
<m3t4lukas> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<m3t4lukas> root@<server>:/# /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<m3t4lukas> -bash: /etc/init.d/mysqld: No such file or directory
<I-Punkt> sudo service mysql restart
<I-Punkt> bzw ohne sudo, du bist ja bereits root
<frickel-Stephan> guntbert: Sorry ich finde da nichts was ich noch aktivieren müsste um imap oder pop3 zum funktionieren zu bewegen. 
<azrael__> guten abend mein bootloader erkennt die win7 partition nicht ich habe mein bisherigen lösungsansatz hier zusammen getragen hoffe mir kann geholfen werden http://paste.ubuntu.com/1497566/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<frickel-Stephan> azrael__ bei Münster ? 
<frickel-Stephan> bzw. Ennigerloh? 
<guntbert> frickel-Stephan: wie gesagt, ist bei mir schon eine Weile her, dass ich mail server administriert hab - sorry
<m3t4lukas> I-Punkt: root@<server>/# service mysql restart
<m3t4lukas> restart: Unknown instance:
<azrael__> nein
<frickel-Stephan> Ah ich dachte schon von der abkaus mensch... 
<frickel-Stephan> äh abakus
<frickel-Stephan> guntbert trotzdem vielen Dank dachte mir schon das das nicht so einfach ist. 
<frickel-Stephan> Ich versuche es morgen noch einmal.
<guntbert> frickel-Stephan: wenn du englisch kannst: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/email-services.html
<kubine> Title: Email Services (at help.ubuntu.com)
<m3t4lukas> mit service mysql start hat es funktioniert, ich werde den server mal neu starten, wenn es dann wieder beim start nicht hochgefahren ist, weiß ich ja, was ich zu tun habe...
<I-Punkt> m3t4lukas,  Laufen bei dir irgendwelche CMS?
<m3t4lukas> content management systeme? nein
<azrael__> liebes support-team, beschäftigt sich jmd mit meinem problem ich würde gerne eben ein reboot vornehmen?
<m3t4lukas> der server ist für ein server-programm gedacht, was auf dem server laufen soll
<m3t4lukas> *das mysql
<bekks> Und für welches Serverprogramm...?
<I-Punkt> m3t4lukas, Glaskugel .-)
<m3t4lukas> craftbukkit und von mir geschriebene c++ Programme
<I-Punkt> m3t4lukas, Im Grunde ein Selbstläufer. Bei der Installation von Mysql wir ein Passwort für den adm. User root erfragt. Dann einfach phpmyadmin aus den Paketquellen installieren und via server.ip/phpmyadmin als root anmelden. Das läuft eigentlich durch
<m3t4lukas> das war der weg, den ich gegangen bin
<m3t4lukas> er startet den service beim hochfahren nicht
<I-Punkt> kommst du drauf, wenn du ihn selber startest?
<I-Punkt>  service mysql start dann via Browser server.ip/phpmyadmin
<azrael__> so ich habe einen fortschritt gemacht der bootloader wird angezeigt allerdings KEIN windows 7
<m3t4lukas> ja, das geht
<I-Punkt> azrael__, hast du ein update-grub ausgeführt?
<azrael__> jetzt bin ich verunsichert momentchen
<m3t4lukas> apache2 service wird auch nicht automatisch gestartet
<azrael__> ja hatte ich
<ppq> azrael_: dein paste liest sich so, als gäbe es da bloß zwei partitionen auf deiner festplatte: eine vfat- und eine ext4-partition. kannst du mal ein 'sudo parted -l' nopasten?
<azrael__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1497620/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<azrael__> die partition EXISTIERT wenn ich beim  booten escape und übers hp bootmenue wähle ist windows 7 anwählbar
<I-Punkt> m3t4lukas, wer oder was verhindert denn den Start von apache und mysql beim Booten. Die sollten doch automatisch starten bei einer standartinstallation
<ppq> azrael_: im UEFI loader? ok. das kann auch ein überbleibsel sein. lässt es sich damit starten? nein, oder?
<azrael__> ich kann win 7 starten
<ppq> interessant. hast du mehrere festplatten?
<m3t4lukas> ich weiß nicht, was es verhindert...
<I-Punkt> m3t4lukas: Mit Start-/Stop-Skripten und Runlevel kenne ich mich nicht aus. sorry. 
<m3t4lukas> okay, trotzdem danke, ich bin mich da gerade am reinfuchsen
<azrael__> nein eine
<I-Punkt> m3t4lukas, abegesehen davon, dass du ein Start-/Stop-Skript und Runlevel-Problem hast, kannst du den, wenn du beide Dienste gestartet hast, via phpmyadmin als root auf die Datenbanke zugreifen? Das war ja eigentlich dein Problem...
<ppq> azrael_: dann noch ein 'sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda' bitte
<ppq> azrael_: ggf. gdisk installieren vorher
<azrael__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1497638/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> aha, du hast also gpt mit protective mbr, also quasi zwei partitionstabellen. das xubuntu ist in der "echten" gpt tabelle, während windows vermutlich in der protective mbr tabelle steckt, dazu bitte mal noch ein 'sudo fdisk -l', dann haben wir alle möglichkeiten durch ;)
<m3t4lukas> I-Punkt: ja, das geht dann
<azrael__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1497641/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<abc> kennt sich hier jemand mit dvb-s und kaffeine aus?
<bekks> Stell doch einfach deine Frage ;)
<I-Punkt> m3t4lukas, na super, der Rest ist Fleißarbeit. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste , um den apache automatisch zu starten. Da er das aber eigentlich tun sollte, solltest du mal die Logs studieren. Grüße
<kubine> Title: Dienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<abc> Wenn ich in Kaffeine einen Sendersuchlauf mache, werden relativ wenig Sender gefunden. Bei den Deutschen werden nur die Privaten Sender in HD und alle Öffentlichen gefunden. Ich möchte jedoch auf die Privaten ohne HD sehen.
<abc> was muss ich machen, dass ich auch die Privaten sender sehen kann?
<ppq> azrael_: schade, fdisk zeigt wohl keine protective mbr partitionen an. naja, jedenfalls hat das windows offenbar seine partitionen dort angelegt.
<ppq> azrael_: problem ist jetzt, dass xubuntu früher oder später die windows partitionen überschreibt, wenn die hdd sich füllt. 
<azrael__> wie gehe ich jetzt am besten vor ohne neuinstallation von xubuntu
<azrael__> und wenn ich alles platt mache gibt es eine für dummies anleitung ?
<I-Punkt> abc, da würde mir nur einfallen, manuell die channels.conf beizusteuern. DVB-S Karten funktionieren, oder nicht. 
<azrael__> ich schein ja bei der partitionierung was falsch gemacht zu haben
<ppq> azrael_: nicht du, sondern das windows setup, das eine mbr partitionstabelle angelegt hat
<abc> I-Punkt, eine channels.conf habe ich schon mit w_scan gemacht. Wie kann ich die jetzt in Kaffeine "einbauen"?
<ppq> azrael_: du solltest windows und xubuntu neu installieren. für windows ist es etwas umständlich, den uefi-modus zu erzwingen, damit es direkt gpt anlegt... kannst du englisch?
<azrael__> nicht fliessend sprechen ;)
<ppq> azrael_: da das ganze nur die windowsinstallation betrifft, lass uns das eben in den offtopic-channel verlegen.. #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<I-Punkt> abc: googeln channels.conf zu kaffeine. Ich nutze keines davon
<I-Punkt>  abc:   cp channels.conf ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/channels.dvb
<abc> wie kann ich eine channels.dvb anlegen? Die ist ja soweit ich weiß anders aufgebaut als eine channels.conf...
<I-Punkt> abc,  im netz gibt es ein Script vdr2kaffeine, damit kann man channels.conf von vdr nach kaffeine channel.dvb konvertieren. einfach mal googeln. ich nutze es nicht und müsste auch suchen...
<I-Punkt> n8
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-05
<azrael_> ist noch jmd da der mir bei meinem bootloader problem helfen kann?
<ben1u> wo kann ich einsehen welche dns nameserver bei mir genutzt werden? 
<ben1u> Seit 12.03 stehen diese in der /etc/resolv.conf nicht mehr.
<ben1u> 12.04
<azrael_> keiner da der grubloader probleme lösen kann?
<dAnjou> ben1u: normalerweise wird einfach der router gefragt
<ben1u> na gut
<speddy> schönen guten morgen!  ich bräuchte ein wenig hilfe wenn möglich
<speddy>  ?
<ring0> speddy, frag einfach möglichst konkret am besten. jemand der die antwort weiß, wir sie dir dann schon preisgeben
<speddy> ok ich habe folgendes problem ich würde wahnsinig gerne ubuntu auf meinem neuen rechner installiert das problem liegt dabei ich habe von EVGA eine NVIDIA GTX560TI eingebaund und so bald ich die boot option angewähl hab bekomm ich so was wie einen blue screen mir farbstreifen und das wars
<speddy> ich hab schon einen kleinen ansatz gefunden ( acpi_osi= leer ) nur weiss ich nicht wie ich das richtig anwenden kann bin noch wein wenig ubuntu anfänger
<ring0> probier doch mal als boot option "nomodeset" müsste unter f6 auswählbar sein
<speddy> ok ich werd das mal versuchen dank erst mal wenn nicht sieht man sich wieder :-)
<ring0> gern. viel erfolg
<speddy> danke
<speddy> ich bin noch mal mit dem grafik problem
<speddy> wenn ich von der cd boote bekomme ich keine grafischen install screen daher kann ich unter f6 die option nicht ausführen
<speddy> e oder command line boot
<speddy> edit
<speddy> x64bit version ubuntu
<speddy> auch unter 32x nicht under 12.10 und lts
<speddy> bereits alle 4 version versucht jeweil 32 und 64bit
<frickel-Stephan> Was für ein Rechner ist es denn überhaupt ein 486 ? 
<speddy> amd A8 vison die genau strucktur kann ich dir auf die schnelle nicht sagen
<speddy> 4 kern
<frickel-Stephan> welche ubuntu version ? 
<speddy> jetzt hab ich grad 12.10 x64 gestartet und steh im boot screen
<speddy> mit den 4 optionen try install oem und check im text based mode
<frickel-Stephan> Was passiert bei der LIVE Version auch keine Grafik? 
<speddy> live disc wo find ich eine auf die schnelle_
<speddy> mind geht nähmlich auf safe mode
<frickel-Stephan> ungewöhnlich
<speddy> hab mich gestern schlau gemach bezüglich repo data von nvidia
<frickel-Stephan> http://www.knoppix.org/
<kubine> Title: KNOPPIX Linux Live CD (at www.knoppix.org)
<speddy> und die meinen wenn ich so weit einen xscreen zum laufen bekomm giebts den
<speddy> neuen beta driver von nvidia für ubuntu 304.xx 
<speddy> und das zeug kann einfach über die apt line eingebunden werden
<speddy> aber ich komm ja nicht mal so weit
<speddy> ich werd mir mal koppix ziehen und kukken
<speddy> arch linux startet nämlich in init3 also hardware mässig 
<speddy> glaub ich nicht das es probleme giebt
<speddy> jemand hat mir vorher gesagt ich sollte unter f6 eine no mod set option wählen wie kann ich das machen unter
<speddy> text based install
<speddy> wo muss ich die line einfügen 
<frickel-Stephan> eins nach dem anderen
<speddy> sorry
<frickel-Stephan> Mach erstmal die LIVE CD
<speddy> ok koppix oder ubuntu
<frickel-Stephan> Herr Knopper packt meistens noch ein paar mehr Grafiktreiber herein. 
<speddy> ok
<speddy> wird gemacht
<frickel-Stephan> Dahinter steckt ja debian auf dem ubuntu ja auch basiert
<speddy> oi die sind auch ein wenig gewachsen! das ding hatte mal 500 mb jetzt sind es 4GB
<frickel-Stephan> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit dovecot-postfix und pop3 bzw. imap ? 
<jokrebel_> frickel-Stephan: Knoppix? Warum hilfst Du ihm nicht bei seinem Ubuntu-Installtionswunsch?
<speddy> is doch ein sehr guter ansatz
<speddy> ich versuch rest mal koppix zu booten und kuck was bassiert
<speddy> aber wenn du eine bessere idee hast oder jokrebel dann mal her damit bitte bin schon gute 2 wochen am verzweifeln
<speddy> hab mir eine neue grafik karte gekauf um fast 400 flocken und bekomm mein system nicht zum laufen damit
<speddy> ist schon etwas schmerzhaft
<frickel-Stephan> jokrebel ich vermute das der gute Herr ein Treiberproblem hat. 
<speddy> auf was soll ich genau achten wenn ich das live system starte stephan
<frickel-Stephan> Mach doch erstmal 
<frickel-Stephan> für die neue Grafikkarte vermute ich wird es eh noch keinen Treiber geben...
<ring0> speddy, du hast eine nvidia 560ti?
<frickel-Stephan> Da hilft dann nur Virtual Box  und darin dann Ubuntu laufen lassen. 
<speddy> ja ring
<ring0> speddy, dafür hast du doch wohl hoffentlich keine 400 euro gezahlt?
<frickel-Stephan> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/237407-38-nvdia-drivers-560ti-ubuntu-ultimate-edition
<kubine> Title: [Solved] Nvdia drivers for 560ti on Ubuntu Ultimate Edition - linux-free-bsd-general-discussion - Linux-Free-BSD (at www.tomshardware.co.uk)
<speddy> hab noch ein extra wasserkuehlungs set mit bestehlt und  den selbstumbau satz kam dann alles in allem auf ca 400
<frickel-Stephan> Hier sogar genaue Anleitung: http://www.yourdev.ch/code/nvidia-gtx-560-ti-unter-ubuntu-10-10
<kubine> Title: NVIDIA GTX 560 Ti unter Ubuntu 10.10 (at www.yourdev.ch)
<jokrebel_> Bei der Ubuntu-LiveCD ganz am Anfang wenn unten die weißen Symbole sind (find da grad kein Bild von) die ESC-Taste drücken, dort dann auf Deutsch umstellen und dann kommt man auch an das besagte Menü wo es auch F6 zum auswählen für weitere Bootoptionen gibt.
<jokrebel_> frickel-Stephan: Und was genau hilft ihm, wenn Knoppix geht, bei seinem Ubuntu-Installations-Wunsch?
<ring0> speddy, was jokrebel_ sagt und hier ein link dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen#Optionen-bei-BIOS-Live-Medien
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<frickel-Stephan> Den Treiber aus der Liste heraus suchen... Und in die eigene Ubuntuversion einfügen. Einfacher als 20 Verschiedene Treiber aus zu probieren. 
<ring0> speddy, weiterhin wird die 560ti seit nvidia version 270.26 unterstützt. 12.10 liefert 304.43 mit, wird also unterstützt
<ring0> frickel-Stephan, nicht nötig. nvidia-current installieren fertig
<frickel-Stephan> Wenn das so einfach ist, habe ich gerade etwas dazugelernt. 
<speddy> ring ich werd mir jetzt mal die live cd ziehen und das genau so versuchen
<speddy> den die iso die ich hab ist eine desktop voll install auf text based mode
<ring0> speddy, deine ubuntu installations cd ist bereits eine live-cd
<speddy> ok
<speddy> dann helft mir doch bitte auf die sprünge schön langsam komm ich mir echt blöd vor
<speddy> ich starte die install 
<speddy> dics
<ring0> speddy, Bei der Ubuntu-LiveCD ganz am Anfang wenn unten die weißen Symbole sind (find da grad kein Bild von) die ESC-Taste drücken
<speddy> wenn ich das image von ubuntu web seite starte bekomm ich text based grub loader mit 4 boot
<speddy> optionen und edit funktion und commandline boot
<speddy> nix mit grafik
<ring0> speddy, wie heißt denn die .iso die du runtergeladen hast
<speddy> kleinen mom bitte
<speddy> ubuntu-12.10-desktop_amd64.iso
<speddy> hab jetzt grad gebootet erste meldung war secure boot not enabled
<speddy> und jetzt steh ich im boot screen gnu grub verson 2.00 -7 ubuntu11
<ring0> und wenn du jetzt den ersten eintrag im grub auswählst?
<jokrebel> Das ist dann aber doch nicht von CD gebootet IMHO
<speddy> warte
<speddy> mach ich gleich mal
<speddy> erst mal black screen aber laufwerk arbeitet noch
<speddy> ok
<jokrebel> speddy: Sah das so aus? http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/thumbnails/0/0a/0a1a1feaf6078e6e5081953faae27186ad0fe296ix200.png
<speddy> there is some light on the horizon 
<speddy> ich hab das ich 10 mal versucht und immer 
<speddy> kernel panic
<ring0> speddy, auch diesmal?
<speddy> nein steh jetzt im install screen ! viellen viellen dank! es kann sein ich hab mir grad vor hin die neuerste version vom image gezogen die alte cd war von kurz vor weihnachten 
<speddy> ich werd kukken wie weit ich komm
<speddy> viel dank für die mühe auf jeden fall 
<speddy> ich werd  versuchen was sich mit den current repo data von nvida machen lässt
<speddy> das is mal vorführeffeckt vom feinsten 
<ring0> speddy, normalerweise sollte dir die installation des aktuellen proprietären nvidia treiber direkt angeboten werden
<speddy> ok 
<ring0> speddy, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/NVIDIA/nvidia
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<speddy> werd ich dann eh sehen  hab so weit noch nie probleme gehabt mit ubuntu ich hoffe das waren die ersten und letzten 
<ring0> im besten fall klickst du in diesem fenster auf aktivieren, wartest ein wenig und der treiber ist installiert: http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/01/22/jockey-gtk.png
<ring0> falls nicht, kommst du wieder speddy ;)
<frickel-Stephan> ring0 kenntst du dich aus mit dovecot-postfix bzw. deren pop3 und imap funktion aus? 
<ring0> frickel-Stephan, nein. aber wenn du eine möglichst konkrete frage stellt, könnte auch jemand anderes von den 161 dir eventuell eine antwort geben
<frickel-Stephan> also wenn ich sudo service dovecot status eingebe kommt
<frickel-Stephan> dovecot start/running, process 615
<frickel-Stephan> ich kann auch per SMTP Mails empfangen. Sie aber nicht per pop3 oder imap abrufen. 
<frickel-Stephan> Alle Ports sind laut Portscan frei.
<frickel-Stephan> Mit dem Nutzer kann ich mich ohne Probleme über die Konsole einloggen. 
<TheInfinity> frickel-Stephan: schau in das dovecot log
<TheInfinity> frickel-Stephan: wenn da nicht genug steht -> loglevel hoch
<TheInfinity> frickel-Stephan: wenn das noch immer nicht reicht -> interactive mode
<frickel-Stephan> TheInfinity wie komme ich an die Logs? 
<TheInfinity> frickel-Stephan: die sind wie alle logs in /var/log
<TheInfinity> frickel-Stephan: wenn du (was ich sehr empfehlen würde um den mailserver vernünftig zu überwachen) die logs detaillierter aufteilen willst musst du in deiner syslog.d config dies entsprechend aufteilen
<frickel-Stephan> Wäre das dann der faillog? 
<TheInfinity> nein. das sind die mail logs.
<TheInfinity> du solltest dringend etwas über den aufbau von linux lernen. wenn du dein system nicht kennst kannst du kein sicherheitskonzept erstellen, und ohne das ist dein server recht schnell opfer von angreifern.
<frickel-Stephan> dovecot: pop3-login: Aborted login (tried to use disabled plaintext auth): 
<TheInfinity> dann stell mal deinen client um. :)
<frickel-Stephan> Ich habe es jetzt mit https://www.wormly.com/test_pop3_mail_server probiert. 
<kubine> Title: Test your SSL POP3 Mail Server | Wormly (at www.wormly.com)
<TheInfinity> dann testet die seite nur das nicht empfohlene plaintext auth
<frickel-Stephan> pop3-login: Disconnected (auth failed, 1 attempts): user=
<frickel-Stephan> method=PLAIN
<TheInfinity> jo. plaintext auth macht man auch nicht ohne verschlüsselung. deswegen hat dovecot das deaktiviert.
<frickel-Stephan> Hm, was genau heißt das jetzt? 
<TheInfinity> dass du deinen client auf was anderes als plaintext auth umstellen musst. und dass du dich um die verschlüsselung bei deinem server kümmern musst.
<frickel-Stephan> TheInfinty ich habe jetzt alle Einstellungen mit Outlook probiert nichts funktioniert.
<TheInfinity> outlook? urgs.
<frickel-Stephan> Ja, unser Chef möchte das gerne. Er weigert sich auch Thunderbird oder The Bat auch nur an zu schauen. 
<TheInfinity> frickel-Stephan: das kann kein cram-md5. da musst du dich um tls von dovecot kümmern und dann plain login über tls erlauben.
<TheInfinity> frickel-Stephan: alternativ wenn der server nur und ausschliesslich lokal genutzt wird (wichtig! auch keine smartphones oder sowas zum abrufen! kein login via internet! und wenn der server in nem rechenzentrum steht ist das keine option - dickes sicherheitsproblem!) plain ohne tls erlauben
<frickel-Stephan> TheInfinity gibt es dafür vielleicht eine Howto für die erste Variante also Plain Login über tls ? 
<TheInfinity> frickel-Stephan: hast du denn n zertifikat?
<frickel-Stephan> nein
<TheInfinity> frickel-Stephan: grundsätzlich so http://workaround.org/ispmail/squeeze/ssl-certificates - da stehen auch deine möglichkeiten
<kubine> Title: Proper SSL certificates for Postfix and Dovecot | workaround.org (at workaround.org)
<TheInfinity> frickel-Stephan: für ne firma machts sinn n eigenes root cert zu erstellen und das dann auf allen clients zu verteilen
<TheInfinity> frickel-Stephan: aber dafür musst du dich recht intensiv in die funktionsweise von ssl einlesen
<frickel-Stephan> Warum ist das mit den E-Mails den so ein herumgeeier. 
<frickel-Stephan> Apache und weitere Dienste sind nachvollziehbar schnell und  effektiv installiert, aber dei den Mails harkt es.
<TheInfinity> um einen mailserver mit einer anständigen postfix konfiguration / mail filtering auszustatten wirst du noch viel mehr zeit investieren müssen
<TheInfinity> mails sind eben etwas komplexer als das ausliefern von websites
<frickel-Stephan> Gibt es hier vielleicht eine fertige Lösung? Oder ein vollständigs Imapge das man hierfür nutzen kann? 
<TheInfinity> das womit du dich grade streitest ist der sicherheitsaspekt des servers. das MUSST du selbst machen. oder du hast n scheunentor.
<TheInfinity> selbst bei fertigen lösungen wie zimbra musst du dich selbst um ssl certs kümmern
<TheInfinity> und auch ein microsoft exchange server wirst du nicht in ein paar minuten installieren. mails sind eben komplexer als ein webserver.
<TheInfinity> (und das ssl cert handling von zimbra ist noch viel schwieriger als bei nem einfachen dovecot - aber machbar. das allein hat mich mal mehrere abende gekostet. ;) )
<frickel-Stephan> Diese ganzen Kalender und co Funktionen brauch garnicht. Nur einen einfachen Mailserver mit SMTP und IMAP
<frickel-Stephan> Wie bei jedem Billigwebspacepaket. 
<frickel-Stephan> Das kann bei denen doch nicht jedes mal so ein Eiertanz sein oder etwa doch ? 
<TheInfinity> webspacebetreiber machen eine installation für alle kunden. das ist viel viel aufwand - aber eben nur ein mal.
 * TheInfinity hat genau so ein setup hier laufen
<frickel-Stephan> Gibt es also kein Image bei dem alle *typischen* Webdienste (apache, php5, mysql5, e-mail) schon aktiviert sind und ich nur noch User / Passwörter anlegen muss ?
<ring0> offensichtlich nein
<TheInfinity> nein
<TheInfinity> kann es nicht geben
<TheInfinity> ssl certs sind nutzerspezifisch
<TheInfinity> und es wäre wahnsinn sowas zu betreiben weil man den server dann nicht unter kontrolle hat
<TheInfinity> die standardconfig von ubuntu funktioniert zwar, aber erlaubt nicht alles, eben genau das nicht, was zusätzliche handlungen des admins erfordert, damit der server sicher wird
<speddy> ring0 bist du noch da
<ring0> speddy, ja, aber generell gibt es hier keinen persönlichen support. bei problemen einfach fragen ;)
<ring0> speddy, hat deine installation geklappt?
<speddy> install hat so weit alles geklappt hab updates gemacht nach dem install von grafik treiber hab ich falsche screen config treiber install so weit ok wie kann ich screen config file updaten
<ring0> speddy, nutzt du nun den nvidia treiber?
<speddy> ja
<speddy> aber ich kann keine menues sehen log in so weit alles ok aber bild ist zu klein
<speddy> müsste xconfig von nvidia aufrufen oder setting manager
<speddy> sorry für das boese deutsch is sehr anstrengent übers handy
<ring0> speddy, es gibt extra ein tool von nvidia. nvidia-settings, das würde ich benutzen
<speddy> wie kann ich mit tastencompo terminal aufrufen
<ring0> speddy, strg+alt+f1
<ring0> speddy, alternativ könntest du auch mit nvidia-xconfig erstmal eine grundkonfiguration erstellen lassen
<speddy> unable to open locate xconfig file
<speddy> habs auch mit sudo versucht
<ring0> was hast du denn versucht?
<speddy> hab mich einlog so wie du gesagt hast
<speddy> und dann den comand nvidia-xconfig
<ring0> normalerweise sollte das direkt ein xorg.conf erstellen
<ring0> dann probier doch mal nvidia-settings in deiner grafischen umgebung
<speddy> ok was neues hab es noch mal versucht und es sagt mir unable to write do /ect/x11
<ring0> du musst nvidia-xconfig auch mit sudo ausführen
<speddy991> sorry war kurz off deine letzte meldung noch einmal bitte
<ring0> du musst nvidia-xconfig auch mit sudo ausführen
<speddy> sorry grad schlechten empfang am handy
<speddy> soll ich jetzt neustarten 
<speddy> um das neu config file zu laden
<ring0> probier das mal aus, ein- und ausloggen sollte aber eigentlich auch ausreichen
<speddy> ok
<speddy> und jetzt ruf ich die nv settings manager auf um die einstellungen zu machen
<speddy> bin eingeloggt auf terminal
<speddy> wenn ich den manager aufrufe bekomme ich die meldung the controll display is unidentifite
<ring0> ja, die kannst aus der terminal umgebung, die du mit strg+alt+f1 erreichst kein grafisches programm starten
<speddy> ok was muss ich machen_
<ring0> wenn du in unity bist, könntest du alt+f2 drücken und dort das programm, dass du starten möchtest eingeben
<speddy> die eingabeflaeche is leider am oberen bildschirmrand und ich kann sie nicht erreichen weil das bild riesig ist
<speddy> strg alt del seh ich um mich auszuloggen also funktionieren sollte der xscreen
<ring0> du brauchst es auch nicht sehen
<ring0> es wird automatisch in die eingabezeile gesprungen. dort tippst du ein nvidia-settings
<ring0> speddy, und?
<speddy> ok das hat anscheinend alles nicht funktioniert bin grad in die system display settings rein gekommen und es wird noch immer vesatreiber angezeigt
<speddy> ich werd versuchen das ganze noch mal neu zu machen
<speddy> das problem is ich haben den letzten schritt nicht ganz befolgt und
<speddy> hab einfach über root terminal die repo von nv eingebunden
<speddy> und gesagt update
<speddy> und install current
<speddy> und das war warscheindlich nicht ganz der richtige driver den er gezogen hat
<ring0> speddy770, so macht man das auch nicht
<ring0> du brauchst auch die nvidia quelle nicht
<ring0> probier doch mal den standard weg über die zusätzlichen treiber (jockey)
<speddy770> k
<speddy770> k
<ring0> deine grafikkarte ist zwei jahre alt und wird wie gesagt bereits seit längerem unterstützt durch den von ubuntu bereitgestellten nvidia treiber
<azrael_> guten morgen ich habe probleme mit der dualboot installation mir wird keine auswahl angezeigt 
<ppq> hi azrael_ 
<ppq> wie liefs gestern noch?
<azrael_> es läuft immer noch nicht die ntfs partition wird mittlerweile aber angezeigt
<azrael_> bei der blkid ausgabe
<ppq> was genau läuft nicht? beschreib mal genau was passiert wenn du die kiste einschaltest
<azrael_> hab gerade nochmal von neu angefangen und warte auf die aktualisierungen die hidden_timeout habe ich auskommentiert und ein grub update gemacht
<azrael_> xubuntu startet..
<azrael_> wollte nach der anleitung arbeiten allerdings funktionierte das auch nicht
<azrael_> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/grub-findet-win7-nicht/?highlight=bootauswahl+wird+nicht+angezeigt#post-2817579
<kubine> Title: Grub findet Win7 nicht › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> was passiert, wenn du vor dem booten ein paar mal auf shift drückst? 
<ppq> da müsste das grub menü kommen
<azrael_> ja allerdings steht nur ubuntu zur auswahl
<azrael_> ich sehe gerade das ich win7 auch nicht über das hp bootmenu starten kann
<jokrebel> azrael_: Zeig mal "blkid" in nem NoPaste. Und IIRC hat Windows7 _zwei_ NTFS-Partitionen. Sicher dass da Win7 (noch) komplett da ist?
<azrael_> win7 startet im hp bootmenu über den punkt windows boot manager
<k1l> jokrebel: die menge der windows partitionen hängt von der installationsart ab und iirc auch ob bios oder uefi
<azrael_> mom boote gerade xubuntu
<azrael__> so hier die ausgabe: e is a service of Peer-Directed Projects Center Ltd,
<azrael__> * - a not f
<azrael__> ah mom
<azrael__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1499546/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> azrael_: starte mal eine xubuntu live-cd, 'sudo add-apt-repository yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install boot-repair && boot-repair', dann auf recommended repair klicken, das fixt dir dein grub-efi
<ppq> azrael_: ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair muss es heißen am anfang
<azrael_> der erste befehl lautet add-repository yannu...?
<ppq> azrael_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<azrael_> ppa:add-repository yannu...
<azrael_> ahh
<azrael_> ^^
<azrael_> ppq: danach einfach normal rebooten?
<azrael_> das programm sagt mir am ende please do not forget to make your bios boot on sda1/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi file!
<ppq> azrael_: zeig mir bitte noch den paste den boot-repair generiert hat
<ppq> ja, das ist normal, musst du dich aber nicht drum kümmern in diesem fall
<azrael_> http://pasze.ubuntu.com/1499586
<azrael_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1499586
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> jop, sieht gut aus, teste es mal
<ppq> muss jetzt weg, uni und so
<azrael_> ppq: frohes schaffen ..und danke
<dariebi> hallo freunde, ich hätte eine kurze frage bezüglich ubuntu 12.10. nun hier mein problem, alle screen recorder die ich ausprobiert habe nehmen keinen ton auf, kann es sein dass ich einen audio treiber installieren muss?
<ring0> dariebi, hast du hier schon mal reingeschaut? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screencasts
<kubine> Title: Screencasts › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dariebi> eigentlich schon, vielleicht hab ich ja was überlesen
<dariebi> ring0, ok, du hattest recht :-) habe überlesen dass record my desktop falsch kodiert wurde und die soundaufnahme damit nicht funktioniert. 
<ring0> ;)
<Daniel988> Hey. Ich habe einen Testserver für einen Monat gestellt bekommen. Es soll dort Raid 1 aktiviert sein. (2 x 1TB Platten). Kenne mich leider nicht so gut mit Hardware aus. Wie kann ich den Raid Status prüfen / sehen welche Festplatten angeschlossen wurden? cat /proc/mdstat zeigt nichts.
<Longbottom> Daniel988: Ist das ein Hardware Raid? Dann könnte man das nur im BIOS sehen.
<Daniel988> Longbottom, ja Hardware Raid. Okay, schade. Dann habe ich keine Möglichkeit das zu prüfen, oder?
<tiefseegurke> Daniel988, steht der Server bei einem Hoster, hast du keinen physikalischen Zugriff auf die Hardware?
<Daniel988> tiefseegurke, ja der Server steht bei einem Hoster. würde nur gern überprüfen, ob wirklich ein Raid Controller dran ist :)
<tiefseegurke> Daniel988, 'lspci' sollte dir jegliche HW ausgeben
<tiefseegurke> Daniel988, ansonsten den Hoster ansprechen.. es ist bei einem HW RAID üblich vom dem einen Zugriff auf das BIOS zu bekommen.
<Daniel988> vielen Dank tiefseegurke!
<tiefseegurke> sehr gerne
<davidek1> moin! kennt jemand einen pdf-viewer, bei dem man wie bei einem bildbetrachter einfach zwischen den dateien eines ordners hin und her springen kann?
<ring0> davidek1, hast du die hier erwähnten durchprobiert? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDF#PDF-Dateien-lesen
<kubine> Title: PDF › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<davidek1> evince, zathura, epdfview, xpdf und mupdf können das leider nicht
<exoon> wie bekomme ich eine neue Zeile in bash-scripten? echo "\n" geht leider nicht.
<davidek1> echo ohne nix
<ludste> Hallo, ich bekomme mein Hintergrundbild im GRUB 2 nicht aktiviert; meine Grafikkarte ist eine GeForce 8500 GT und meine grub-Version ist 1.99-21ubuntu3.7. Weiss jemand was darüber #
<exoon> davidek1, dann bräuchte ich aber viele echos um "\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n" zu ersetzen. Habe aber gefunden das echo -e die Lösung ist.
<ring0> ludste, was hast du denn probiert, um ein anderes hintergrundbild zu bekommen?
<ludste> ich habe in /etc/default/grub 'export WALLPAPER="/boot/grub/images/bildname.jpg"' eingefügt, wie in "Aussehen - einfache Konfiguration" beschrieben
<ludste> bei mir auf dem Laptop funktioniert auch so
<peter____> Guten Tag, kann ich bei einem Ubuntu-Server irgendwie auf Hardware ebene die GPU deaktivieren/aktivieren ? Möchte nen Ubuntu - Server in betrieb nehmen wo generell via ssh zugegriffen wird, aber in ganz seltenen fällen soll dort mit GPU gerrechnet werden, Grafikkarte wäre sonst höllisch laut und nimmt 50% mehr strom in normal betrieb
<ring0> ludste, schonmal ein 'dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' probiert?
<ludste> gerade gemacht, "No error reported."
<ring0> es müsste eine zeile auftauchen mit "found backgroud image" oder ähnlich
<ring0> ludste, es geht übrigens noch einfacher. mach deine einstellungen in /etc/default/grub rückgängig. dann das bild in /boot/grub ablegen und dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc ausführen
<jokrebel> …ooO( war da nicht was, dass das Bild bestimmte Bedingungen einhalten muss? )
<ring0> jokrebel, ja, jpg, png oder tga format. falsche auflösung wird skaliert
<dariebi> hey leute, kann mir jemand sagen warum statt der uhrzeit folgender text steht (date format not supported) die uhrzeit ist richtig eingetellt. ich verwende ubuntu 12.10
<k1l> welcher desktop?
<ludste> jetzt muss ich aber nochmal fragen: hat das nicht erscheinende Bild in grub 2 vielleicht was mit der NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT zu tun?
<ring0> ludste, das würde ich ausschließen
<ring0> ludste, hast du die zweite methode, die ich dir vorschlug mal probiert?
<ring0> ludste, liegt dein bild im jpg, png oder tga format vor?
<ludste> ja, wodran liegt es dran? 
<ludste> png ist die Extension
<ludste> vielleicht die mal ändern???
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Die Extension ist völlig egal - welches Format ist es?
<ludste> png - zumindest sagt digikam das so
<bekks> file dateiname.endung :)
<ludste> gwenview /usr/share/desktop-base/UbuntuIroquis.png
<dAnjou> ludste: die endung einer datei ist völlig egal in linux. mach das, was bekks gesagt hat, um den wirklichen dateityp festzustellen
<bekks> Die Endung einer Datei ist auch in anderen OS völlig egal ;)
<beaver74> ludste, file /usr/share/desktop-base/UbuntuIroquis.png
<dAnjou> bekks: neuerdings
<bekks> dAnjou: Es gibt bei keinem mir bekannten OS einen Mechanismus, der mich daran hindern würde, beliebige Dateiendungen zu vergeben. :)
<ludste> verstanden? (unter [RAW])
<bekks> Hmmm?
<ludste> ja, das ist die Ausgabe von file
<bekks> ludste: Was ist die Ausgabe von file....?
<ludste> na: /usr/share/desktop-base/UbuntuIroquis.png: PNG image data, 1600 x 1200, 8-bit/color RGB, interlaced
<bekks> Aha.
<ring0> ludste, das format passt scheinbar. nun probier doch mal, das bild in /boot/grub/ abzulegen und anschließend "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" laufen zu lassen
<ring0> ludste, natürlich solltest du deinen vorigen änderungen rückgängigmachen (z.b. in /etc/default/grub oder das bild in /boot/grub/images)
<fjodor> hi, gibt es software mit der man fahrplanauskünfte der bahn erhält? ich finde die website ziemlich grottig
<ring0> fjodor, für android gibt es öffi. für linux ist mir nix bekannt
<hdp> Ansonsten die der DB mit Wine benutzen.
<ring0> ludste, na wie schauts?
<ludste> schei..., nix, immer noch nicht
<ring0> hast das bild in /boot/grub/ abgelegt?
<speedmastery> braeuchte etwas hilfe bitte
<speedmastery> meine nvidia bringt mich zum verzweifeln
<ludste> also mach ich das wieder rückgängig, vorallem, das das in den "Aussehen - einfache Konfiguration" als nicht empfehlenswert beschrieben ist
<user82> speedmastery, das mit "lsmod | grep -i nvidia" wäre nachwievor gut. dann sieht man ob der treiber installiert und gestartet wurde
<speedmastery> ok user82 bekommst du sofort
<speedmastery> kein outbut
<speedmastery> gar nix
<user82> speedmastery, dann ist die installation irgendwo schiefgegangen
<user82> vielleicht wenn du mal schauen könntest was er bei "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" sagt?
<ring0> ludste, was ist als nicht empfehlenswert beschrieben? das wort kommt genau einmal in dem artikel vor und befasst sich mit einer empfehlung
<speedmastery> user82 wenn ich das mach geht meine kiste wieder runder
<speedmastery> ich hab current schon installiert
<speedmastery> funktioniet auch ohne fehler
<speedmastery> gleich wie alle anderen
<speedmastery> nur wenn ich neu starte 
<user82> interessant..also die insallation geht 
<speedmastery> bekomm ich nicht die richtige screen aufloessung
<speedmastery> und am desktop wird nix angezeigt
<user82> hast du es jetz deinstalliert wieder im moment?
<speedmastery> bin jetzt auf standart treiber zurueck
<speedmastery> sonst kann ich nix machen am rechner
<user82> kenne den ärger von meiner ati auch...nach dem neustarten war keine 3d beschleunigung da und unity(desktop) weg...
<speedmastery> http://podzemski.com/2012/10/20/ubuntu-12-10-nvidia-drivers/
<user82> vielleicht kann jemand anders dabei helfen der selber nvidia hat?
<speedmastery> kukk dir das mal an bitte
<speedmastery> das hab ich schon in allen arten druch
<bhavesh> speedmastery: Sie sollten versuchen, diese, http://techhamlet.com/2012/11/install-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.10 : How to Install Nvidia Proprietary Drivers (at techhamlet.com)
<k1l> !grafikkarten_nvidia > speedmastery 
<kubine> speedmastery: Informationen zu Grafikkarten/Nvidia finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<ring0> ludste, so macht das keinen spaß, ich bin raus
<user82> vielleicht fehlen ja die header zum aktuellen kernel? oder würde die installation dann garnicht gehen?
<speedmastery> hey ring0 auch noch da
<speedmastery> ich hab immer noch nicht geschaft
<bhavesh> speedmastery: unten "Update : If the problem is still there even after following the above steps, try this :"
<speedmastery> bin schon am verzweifeln
<ring0> speedmastery, speddy? :)
<k1l> speedmastery: was ist mit dem nvidia-current?
<speedmastery> immer noch das gleiche problem
<speedmastery> screen dont show 
<k1l> und welche karte ist das? ist das ne hybrid karte?
<bhavesh> speedmastery: haben sie versucht, über Befehle unter "Update" auf dieser Seite
<speedmastery> hab sogar schon reconfig gelaufen nach dem frischen install des treibers weil wo geheisen hat es giebt probleme mit den debendensies
<bhavesh> ?
<ludste> also, wenn ich das Bild unter /boot/grub ablege, sagt der anschließend laufende update-grub "Removing old background image: moreblue-orbit-grub.png"
<user82> k1l, wenn er nochmal neu installiert und schaut ob es bei der installation bereits auffälligkeiten gibt? oder is das problem eindeutig danach?
<k1l> speedmastery: welches ubuntu genau?  welche karte?  hybridkarte? was ist mit dem nvidia-current? hast du PPAs aktiviert?
<k1l> hast du mal mit nomodeset gestartet?
<speedmastery> k1  ppas ist als source geaddet und sichtbar aut keys sind auch da
<speedmastery> giebts da noch mehr zu aktivieren
<k1l> speedmastery: ja nutzt du PPA kram ? odre ist das ubuntu orginal kram
<speedmastery> karte is EVGA GTX 560 TI  ubuntu 12.10 x64
<k1l> weil bei PPA kram fragst du am besten mal die PPA jungs was die für nen mist machen
<speedmastery> jetzt nutze ich ori,
<speedmastery> zeug
<speedmastery> den mit all den nvbin. funktionierts nicht
<k1l> mach mal ein "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" und pack es in nen nopasten
<bhavesh> Wenn nichts funktioniert überhaupt, dann gehen Sie zurück zu 12,04, können Sie es von ubuntu.com downloaden
<jokrebel> ludste: Wo war da die Rede von "update-grub"? -> Foto nach /boot/grub -> dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc  … tut hier einwandfrei
<speedmastery> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jan  5 16:51 .
<speedmastery> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 Jan  5 16:51 ..
<speedmastery> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  150 Jan  5 16:51 ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-quantal.list
<speedmastery> k1 das sollte es sein
<ring0> jokrebel, das predige ich schon seit 1,5 h
<jokrebel> ring0: Ich weis ;-)
<k1l> ppa-purge das mal 
<speedmastery> k1 sorry was genau
<ludste> also: alles gemacht, das gleiche Resultat; könnte es nicht doch an der Grafikkarte liegen? an der nvidia?
<k1l> speedmastery: ja das ppa wieder samt der ppa pakete entfernen
<k1l> speedmastery: mit ppa-purge
<k1l> speedmastery: und nochmal die frage von oben. was ist mit den orginal nvidia-current? 
<speedmastery> wenn ich ppa-purge eingebe sagt er ist nicht installiert und ob ich es installieren moechte
<ludste> ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich, bevor ich von der Default-Karte (weiss nicht welche das war) auf nvidia GeForce 8500 GT gegangen, ein anderes grub-menue gehabt habe
<k1l> speedmastery: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> ludste, der vorgang ist unabhängig von der verwendeten grafikkarte
<speedmastery> pfff hilfe ! ich geh bald unter ich sags euch
<ludste> zum Teufel aber auch: weshalb funkts auf dem Laptop und hier nicht?
<ring0> ludste, wenn es funkt, hol den feuerlöscher
<ludste> oder anders?
<jokrebel> ludste: Ist das überhaupt ein Dualbootsystem? Sonnst siehst Du den Grub-Bootsplash ja gar nicht.
<speedmastery> speedmastery@speedmastery-MS-7748:~$ sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<speedmastery> [sudo] password for speedmastery: 
<speedmastery> Reading package lists... Done
<speedmastery> Building dependency tree       
<speedmastery> Reading state information... Done
<speedmastery> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<speedmastery>   calligra-l10n-engb cdparanoia dkms k3b k3b-data k3b-i18n kde-l10n-engb
<speedmastery>   kde-l10n-zhcn kdevelop-l10n kdevelop-php-docs-l10n kdevelop-php-l10n
<speedmastery>   language-pack-kde-en libflac++6 libk3b6 libkcddb4 nvidia-settings-updates
<speedmastery>   screen-resolution-extra
<speedmastery> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<k1l> !nopaste > speedmastery 
<kubine> speedmastery: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ludste> natürlich, hab auf der ersten Partition /dev/sda1 Windows 7
<speedmastery> ok purge funktioniert so weit 
<speedmastery> was soll ich jetzt genau
<speedmastery> da rein haemmern  da giebts einige obtionen fuer purge
<ludste> wenn ich das mit den Eintägen in der /etc/default/grub wieder anschalte, krieg ich auch bei update-grub "Found background image: /boot/grub/images/moreblue-orbit-grub.png"
<speedmastery> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<speedmastery> stimmt das so
<k1l> speedmastery: ja, weiss den namen nicht auswendig von dem ppa aber sieht gut aus
<speedmastery> [paste:412537:gtx560]
<speedmastery> k1 kukk dir das mal an bitte
<speedmastery> er hat die ppa deaktiviert
<speedmastery> oder schau eifach selber
<bekks> Gib uns doch mal die URL.
<speedmastery> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412537/
<kubine> Title: gtx560 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ludste> o wunder, auf einmal funktst: die Grafik *moreblue-orbit-grub.png* wird angezeigt
<speedmastery> wenn ich jetzt rein kukk steht das current in use ist
<ludste> ist mit non-interlaced  deklariert, die andere Grafik war interlaced
<speedmastery> soll ich mal versuchen neu zu starten und kukken wie das bild aussieht
<k1l> spee, nein er soll noch die kernelheader installieren zu dem kernel den er da nutzt
<speddy786> sehr schön jetzt geht die kiste wieder ganz so richt super is das
<speddy786> kq
<k1l> klappts?
<speddy786> k1 der rechner ist zurück auf current
<speddy786> und nix geht mehr 
<k1l> Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the
<k1l> kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed.
<speddy786> compiz closed unexpectedly und screen reso wird icht erkannt
<k1l> installiere erstmal den "linux-generic"
<speddy786> ok
<k1l> der installiert die module nicht, weil die header fehlen. ich weiß nciht was du da schon gemacht hast
<k1l> dann noch die "linux-headers-generic"
<k1l> linux-headers-3.2.0-21  müssten das sein, wenn der das metapaket nicht finet
<speddy786> kleinen mom ich versuch das mal
<speddy786> k1 ich hab jetzt im software center den generic complete kernel installiert
<k1l> speddy786: ich würde das einfach schnell im terminal mit apt-get install machen
<k1l> so hat man 1. 1a fehlermeldungen und 2. gehts schneller :)
<k1l> guck auch nochmal, dass die linux header zu dem kernel den du bnutzt installiert sind
<speddy786> klar aber wissen wie bin noch sehr viel newbee 
<speddy786> und auch etwas langsam
<speddy786> k1 ich hab mich jetzt über quassel angemeldet kannst du mir mit den befehlen helfen
<speddy786> dann kann ich sie gleich rüber kopieren
<k1l> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<k1l> dann erstmal ein "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<speedmastery> ok hat er sauber durchgefuehrt
<speedmastery> alle 3 comands
<k1l> ok dann jetzt "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.2.0-21" 
<k1l> um sicherzugehen, dass die header auch da sind von deinem kernel
<k1l> dann machst du bitte nen "sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current" und davon die gesamte ausgabe bitte in einen nopaste
<speedmastery> 3.2 ist nicht da
<speedmastery> Unable to locate package linux-headers-3.2.0-21
<speedmastery> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-3.2.0-21'
<speedmastery> und softcenter seh ich was von 3.5
<speedmastery> der ist aber noch nicht installiert
<k1l> mach mal nen uname -a
<speedmastery> Linux speedmastery-MS-7748 3.5.0-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 11 18:51:59 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> achso, mach das softwarecenter mal zu
<speedmastery> ok mach ich
<k1l> man sollte nicht von 2 stellen gleichzeitig auf die quellen zugreifen
<speedmastery> klar macht sinn sorry ich kann halt nur dort nachkukken wo ich mich ein wenig aus kenne
<speedmastery> sorrz
<speedmastery> y
<k1l> naja, mach mal das: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current" und davon die gesamte ausgabe bitte in einen nopaste
<k1l> ich bin gleich weg, dann müsste wer anders übernehmen
<k1l> aber bei deinem letzten paste konnte mn sehen, dass er die nvidia module nicht gebaut hat, weil die header fehlten. das sollte man untersuchen
<speedmastery> gtx560  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412547/
<kubine> Title: gtx560 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> zeile 43 ff
<k1l> ich muss leider weg. sonst frag mal mit dem log in #ubuntu ob es da einer weiß
<speedmastery> sorry
<speedmastery> ok hab ich gesehen
<jokrebel> vielleicht kann man ja auch übernehmen…
<jokrebel> speedmastery: Kann das sein das da in der Paketverwaltung noch was Querhängt?
<jokrebel>  : speedmastery. Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<speedmastery> ok 
<speedmastery> gtx560 http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412552/
<kubine> Title: gtx560 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<speedmastery> bitte schoen rebel
<speedmastery> _
<speedmastery> _
<jokrebel> !geduld > speedmastery
<kubine> speedmastery: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<speedmastery> ich versuch es auf jeden fall ruhig zu bleiben bin heute schon fast 8 stunden mit dem problemchen beschaeftig aber es tut mir leit falls ich jemanden zu stressen sollte
<jokrebel> speedmastery: Bitte noch ein "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" hinterher und wieder Nopasten.
<t1mb0ral> speedmastery: Öhm... kubine issn Bot :-D 
<speedmastery> pff find die zeile grad nicht mom bitte
<speedmastery> gtx560 http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412557/
<kubine> Title: gtx560 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<speedmastery> ich hof das war das richtig der letzte absaty
<speedmastery> absatzt
<jokrebel> speedmastery: Schön
<speedmastery> hab schon bisschen kreuzschnappsen bei den augen von den ganzen log files
<jokrebel> jetzt bitte erst einen Reboot und dann -> zur Sicherheit nochmals ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<speedmastery> ok uno mom 
<speedmastery> wieder posten
<speedmastery> so bin wieder on werd mal das update machen
<speedmastery> aber grafik sieht schon mal ziemlich gut aus
<speedmastery> gtx560 http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412562/
<kubine> Title: gtx560 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<speedmastery> ok hab ich gemacht
<jokrebel> speedmastery: Nun ist die Paketverwaltung auf aktuellem Stand. Nun können/könnten wir uns (falls noch bestehend <g>) dem _eigentlichen_ Problem zuwenden.
<speedmastery> ich weiss nicht ob der nv treiber jetzt installiert ist oder ob ich den richtigen verwende
<Minipluto> ich versuche gerade, Tasten mit joy2key auf ein Gamepad zu mappen (W A S D und Pfeiltasten). Wenn ich als Ziel z.B. Firefox verwende, funktioniert es (z.B. in der Addressleiste). Wenn ich als Ziel aber das Fenster von Gedit oder The Binding of Isaac (anscheinend Flash), passiert dort nichts, obwohl joy2key in der Konsole schreibt, dass er den Key gesendet hat.
<speedmastery> jep sieht so aus
<speedmastery> giebts einen befehl um das heraus zu finden
<speedmastery> under den sources steht er als verwendeter angeklicket
<speedmastery> und grafik is top in ordnung
<quietschie_> hi, ich hab ein problem mit einer apparmor einstellung für cups, kann mir da jemand helfen?
<speedmastery> nvidia xserver settings sind auch im menue aufrufbar
<jokrebel> speedmastery: Führe "nvidia-bug-report.sh" aus. Das kreiert Dir einen Datei in Deinem /home/user/ - die entpackst Du bitte und lädts sie abermals in einen NoPasteService.
<speedmastery> mach ich doch gern
<speedmastery> also ich glaub wir haben es geschaft
<jokrebel> vermut ich auch, aber sicher ist sicher
<quietschie_> hi, ich hab ein problem mit einer apparmor einstellung für cups, kann mir da jemand helfen?
<speedmastery> gtx560 http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412567/
<kubine> Title: gtx560 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<speedmastery> so bitte schoen
<speedmastery> ich bedank mich schon mal recht herzlich bei ring0  K1 und jokrebel   heute habt ihr ein paar fette plus punkte verdient
<jokrebel> speedmastery: Also soweit ich das überflogen habe sieht das gut aus (wobei ich mit NVidia ja eigentlcih auf Kriegsfuß steh <g>) … UND - Gern geschehn, auch im Namen der Kollegen und es freut uns nen guten Eindruck hinterlassen zu haben.
<speedmastery> koenntest du mir als anfaenger noch ein bisschen auf die spruenge helfen und mir kurz sagen woran das jetzt lag ! so weit ich das irgendwie mit bekommen hab waren von der installation oder meiner herum murkserei noch porzesse offen im packet managment
<speedmastery> und deswegen hat das die ganze zeit nicht funktioniert
<quietschie_> hallo, ich würd gern mit cups-pdf nach /opt/meinverzeichnis/ drucken, aber apparmor verbietet das, kann mir einer helfen? Die Anleitung (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Druckwerkzeuge#ndern-des-Speicherorts) scheint nur für homeverzeichnisse zu tun
<kubine> Title: Druckwerkzeuge › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> speedmastery, letztendlich lässt sich die ursache schwer analysieren. da man auch nicht komplett nachvollziehen kann, was du alles probiert und gebastelt hast. grundsätzlich lässt sich allerdings festhalten, dass ein frisch aufgesetztes ubuntu mit deiner hardware nach aktivierung der proprietären nvidia treiber sauber funktioniert. ich würde vermuten, dass die ppa quellen, die du eingebunden hast, mit den damit verbundenen abhängigkeiten dich sel
<ring0> bst sabotiert haben
<exoon> ich glaube ich habe mir aus versehen /dev/null gelöscht. Wie kann ich das ohne reboot beheben?
<ppq> quietschie_: eine lösung kenne ich nicht, aber zum umschiffen könntest du mal versuchen, in deinem home einen symlink nach /opt/meinverzeichnis anzulegen
<ppq> quietschie_: oder wenn das auch nichts hilft, bind-mounten, wobei das schon *sehr* hässlich ist als workaround
<quietschie_> danke ppq, die idee mit dem Symlink werd ich mal verfolgen
<exoon> ich glaube ich boote mal besser neu :)
<ring0> speedmastery, verstehst du?
<speedmastery> ich versteh das schon das es ziemlich schwierig is nachzuvollziehen nach ein paar stunden herum pasteln hab selbst im application support gearbeitet bei adobe und wirklich hut  ab ich haet glaub ich aufgegeben mit mir
<speedmastery> aber es ist halt sehr schwierig wenn mann fast keine ahnung von den ground basics hat
<speedmastery> ich komm in der desktop oberflaeche sehr gut zurecht
<speedmastery> aber das wars auch schon ziemlich
<ring0> speedmastery, beim nächsten mal jedenfalls so lange wie möglich die "bösen" ppa meiden. letztendlich hat es ja noch geklappt :)
<speedmastery> die boese ppa meiden is gut ! ich  dachte mir is euer aushaenge schild ! ist es schon zum unerwuenschten kind geworden
<ring0> speedmastery, ppa quellen sauber und richtig eingesetzt sind durchaus sehr praktisch. das problem ist allerdings die qualität, die dahinter steckt und der umfang des entspenden ppa. 
<quietschie_> ppq: symlink hat leider nicht geklappt, es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, apparmor zu sagen, dass es cups arbeiten lassen soll *hmpf
<speedmastery> so ich wuensch den herren noch einen wunderschoenen ich werd ein bisschen mein neues system geniesen ! 
<ring0> speedmastery, ebenso. viel spaß dabei
<Sierron> Hey. Wie komm ich in die Bootoptionen bei ubuntu 11.10?
<tuor> hi ich habe folgendes problem: Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:libc6-dev : Hängt ab von: libc6 (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.2) aber 2.15-0ubuntu10.3 ist installiert              Hängt ab von: libc-dev-bin (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.2) aber 2.15-0ubuntu10.3 ist installiert E: Unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten. Versuchen Sie, -f zu benutzen.
<tuor> sudo apt-get update -f habe ich versucht das ergibt : http://pastebin.com/cnVyf6eQ
<kubine> Title: Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten: libc6-dev : Hängt ab - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tuor> upgrade -f gibt: http://pastebin.com/vQZqRUHG
<kubine> Title: Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> tuor: Ich vermute Fremdquellen.
<tuor> öm ok.
<jokrebel>  : tuor: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuor> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412577/
<kubine> Title: 4 Befehl für Jokrebel › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sbasht> Hallöle :) Ich hab da mal eine Frage/Problem: Ich habe verschiedene Probleme mit meiner jetzigen Installation von Ubuntu. Lade ich die 12.10 64-bit herunter und starte diese von USB-Stick (erstellt mit Startmedienersteller/Unetbootin) oder von DVD, kommt es zu 2 Problemen:
<sbasht> 1. Er läd eine GNOME-Oberfläche (?) 2. er bricht die Installation mit der Fehlermeldung "/cdrom kann nicht ausgehängt werden" nach der Partitionierung ab..
<jokrebel> tuor: Dann mal noch ein "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" und wieder nopasten (leider kann ich aber kein Französisch)
<tuor> jokrebel: wie kann ich sprache ändern? kanns ja wieder zurück ändern. (ist für mein Bruder ;) )
<jokrebel> besser nicht, werd schon klarkommen.
<tuor> jokrebel: thx. dauert kurz. teamviewer verbindung is down... 
<jokrebel> ohje - geht das um mehrere Ecken?
<tuor> jokrebel: jo leider er hat null plan von PC und so
<tuor> jokrebel: und er wollte updates mit dem normalen update prog machen und es ging nicht mehr. und ich traf dies eben an.. und wusste auch nicht weiter und mit googlen auch nicht hingekriegt...
<somons> tach
<somons> ne frage, und zwar möchte ich mir nen server aufsetzen...
<jokrebel> !Enter > somons
<kubine> somons: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<tuor> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412582/
<kubine> Title: dist-upgrade › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<somons> der soll eigtl keine grafikkarte haben jedoch könnte es sein das ich selten mal eine nvidia brauche die rechenaufgaben bewältigt, ist es möglich ohne ins bios einzugreifen die im system zu aktivieren oder deaktivieren - so das sie kein/kaum strom verbraucht
<tuor> jokrebel: doch noch.
<jokrebel> tuor: Und "apt-get -f install" brint nach wie vor die selbe Meldung?
<tuor> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412587
<kubine> Title: apt-get -f install › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> somons: Nein. Ohne Grafikkarte kommst du nicht ins BIOS, bei einem handelsüblichen PC.
<tuor> jokrebel: jo sieht mir auf den ersten blick gleich aus
<somons> bekks, ich hab vorhin mal ohne graka gebootet, um zu sehen wie hoch der stromverbrauch ist wenn ich sie nicht drinne habe. Mir  scheint es so als ob er windows gebootet hat, laut geräusche an der HDD
<bekks> Ich persönlich kenne niemanden der an den Festplattengeräuschen das OS erraten kann. DAs wäre mal was für "Wetten Das...?". :)
<tuor> ^^
<tuor> +1
<devrand0m> Windows ist jawohl leicht zu raten :)
<somons> öhh nöö ich höre das wenn er die daten beim anmelden läd...
<bekks> Aha.
<somons> 100%
<bekks> Ja, ist klar. :) Und jetzt wieder zurück zum Ubuntusupport :)
<somons> okay :D kann ich halt mit grafikkarte booten und sie dann deaktivieren aus ubuntu herraus - 
<somons> so das sie kein strom frisst
<bekks> Nein.
<somons> schade
<somons> :/
<bekks> Dazu müsste dein Mainboard PCIe hotplug unterstützen, was es ganz sicher nicht tut.
<somons> hotplug heißt im betrieb ein und ausstecken?
<somons> schätze davon wäre dann auch was in windows zu lesen...
<bekks> In Windows wäre davon nichts zu lesen. Nur hast Du keinen Windows 2008 R2 Server zuhause, der das könnte ;)
<somons> - bios war gemeint sry... ich finde über google nichts dazu :/
<somons> hab ein asus p7p55d
<bekks> Kann es nicht. Ist kein Servermainboard.
<somons> argh
<somons> sehr schade__  vielleicht besteht die möglichkeit die graka einzustecken, jedoch nicht mit strom zu versorgen aus dem netzteil
<somons> dann immer manuell wenn ich es brauch mal einstöpseln... sollte nicht all zu oft der fall sein
<bekks> Nein. Dazu müsste dein Mainboard PCIe hotplug unterstützen...
<jokrebel> tuor: Und das ist sicher die Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get -f install"? (wie gesagt, hab da leider ein bisschen Probleme mit der Übersetzung)
<tuor> jokrebel: ja
<tuor> hab nachgeschaut war genau das
<jokrebel> tuor: Aber da hängt wohl was quer. Versuch mal ein "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc6-dev"
<jokrebel> wobei …dev. Wir das da tatsächlich gebraucht? dev=developer IIRC
<jokrebel> ah und ein "apt-get autoremove" wird da auch noch vorgeschlagen.
<ring0> !changing_host > user82 
<somons> recht hattest du bekks 
<tuor> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412592/
<kubine> Title: --reinstall libc6-dev › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<user82> ring0 ?
<ring0> !changinghost > user82 
<kubine> user82: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<jokrebel> tuor:  "apt-get autoremove" bitte 
<user82> aha ok..gut zu wissen danke. ansich brauch ich das ding nich zwangsläufig sogar aber lernt nie aus
<ring0> user82, sonst sieht das so aus: http://pastebin.com/mufF6hGJ
<kubine> Title: * user82 (~user82@mnch-5d86c101.pool.mediaways.net) has joined #ubuntu-de * use - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tuor> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412597/
<kubine> Title: autoremove › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<user82> yep ring0 kannte ich das problem..danke für dne tipp
<mnass> wo kann ich das ICU Directory finden - ich will eine php extension mit pecl installieren
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<mnass> 12.04
<ring0> user82, bitte. hat mich selbst auch immer genervt ;)
<tuor> jokrebel: soll ich sprache ändern? er versteh genauso deutsch mein bruder wird ihm auch passen.
<tuor> jokrebel: er ist es sich halt so gewohnt... ;)
<jokrebel> tuor: …könnt ich Dir aber grad nicht sagen wie/wo
<tuor> mom
<jokrebel> tuor: Und vermutlich wirds darauf rauslaufen, dass man da das broken Paket zwingen muss fürchte ich. Ist denn ein Backup bereits vorhanden?
<tuor> jokrebel: mom ich frag
<tuor> jokrebel: er hat ne externe HD. wie mach ich am einfachsten ne Kopie der Daten auf der externen. ich meine die einstellungen der programme und so sollten ja auch gepseichert werden wenns geht...
<jokrebel> !datensicherung > tuor
<kubine> tuor: Informationen zu Datensicherung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<tuor> jokrebel: THX
<jokrebel> tuor: gerne 
<tuor> jokrebel: öm wo könnte seine hd eingehängt sein wenn nicht in /mnt/....
<jokrebel> tuor: /media/ 
<bekks> df -h oder mount werden es Dir sagen.
<tuor> thx
<tuor> jokrebel: sudo cp -r / /media/BIGFATASS/   #bifgatass ist die hd
<tuor> jokrebel: so sollte doch alles kopiert weren. einfach alles... oder?
<I-Punkt> rsync
<bekks> rsync -av
<t1mb0ral> rsync all teh things *lol* 
<bekks> In Soviet Russia, all the things rsync you.
<t1mb0ral> all the rsyncs are belong to us
<jokrebel> !german > all ;-)
<kubine> all ;-): This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<tuor> bekks: jokrebel: rsync -av / /media/BIGFATASS/ so ?
<t1mb0ral> jokrebel: es gibt aber keinen ubuntu-meme channel ;-P 
<bekks> tuor: Nein.
<tuor> bekks:  ok..
<jokrebel> !ot > t1mb0ral Aber einen für Offtopic ;-)
<kubine> t1mb0ral Aber einen für Offtopic ;-): Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<bekks> tuor: Bitte lies Dir dir die rsync Optionen durch, denn entweder willst du /media/... ausklammern oder nur / und keine anderen Dateisysteme nach /media/... kopieren.
<k1l> !rsync > tuor dort ist das auch erklärt mit den slashes
<kubine> tuor dort ist das auch erklärt mit den slashes: Informationen zu rsync finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<tuor> bekks: war schon am lesen thx
<tuor> bekks: sudo rsync -av --exclude=media/ / /media/BIGFATASS/
<tuor> k1l: sudo rsync -av --exclude=media/ / /media/BIGFATASS/Save  #wird es so meinen pc auf der externen in den ordner "Save" speichern?
<k1l> ja
<tuor> k1l: thx
<tuor> k1l: yea sieht gut aus... :) 
<tuor> jokrebel: bekks : k1l : thx der kopiert mal ne runde ich melde mich dann zurück. :) thx für eure hilfe.
<HumanBeing> gibt es  eine elegante Möglichkeit in IRC_Chats per Empathy einfach zu antworten?
<HumanBeing> sodass man nicht immer die Namen kopieren muss
<k1l> "einfach zu antworten"?
<bekks> HumanBeing: Sinnvollerweise benutzt man einen IRC Client für IRC. :)
<k1l> kann empathy keine tab-completion?
<HumanBeing> k1l: Ah danke, funktioniert
<HumanBeing> :)
<LuGiX> Guten Abend. Mein Betriebssystm hat den Geist aufgegeben bzw. der RAID Controller hat eine Festplatte aus einem RAID1 für etwa 1 Stunde nicht mehr beschrieben, es aber nicht gemerkt. Jetzt habe ich schon ein fsck von extern gemacht und die Paketrepatratur aus dem Recovery-meü, aber das OS startet nicht. Ich komme aber noch über eine root-shell auf die Pltte im recovery-modus
<Guest53765> sitze hier an einem laptop der während der ubuntu installation immer überhitzt und abstürzt
<bekks> Guest53765: Dann ist das ein Hardwareproblem.
<Guest53765> nö
<lam0r> Guest53765: 
<bekks> MAch den Lüfter sauber und installier dann.
<lam0r> ich hatte das gleiche problem
<Guest53765> win7 lief bis jetzt problemlos
<Guest53765> auch unter belastung
<lam0r> es liegt an der energieverewaltung
<lam0r> sitzt du an nem laptop ?
<Guest53765> ja
<lam0r> hp pavilion ? :)
<Guest53765> da sind in der livesession irgendwelche wichtigen module nicht da schätz ich
<Guest53765> ja!
<lam0r> g7 ;) 
<Guest53765> super 
<Guest53765> du wirst mir helfen :D
<Guest53765> ja
<lam0r> dito
<lam0r> hatte das gleiche problem
<lam0r> läuft immer sehr heiß :D
<Guest53765> ich wollte das jetzt mit cpulimit regeln, aber das nervt :)
<lam0r> und dann stürzt der laptop ab ?
<Guest53765> wenn er heiß wird ja.. mit cpulimit hab ichs noch nicht gemacht
<lam0r> nene viel einfacher ;) mach mal ein bios update! danach ist es weg! ist ein fehler von HP :P
<lam0r> hatte genau das selbe
<Guest53765> geht das wenn ich nun nur noch das livesystm hab?
<lam0r> musste probieren! lad das biosupdate runter und führ es aus! müsste eig schon reichen! ansonsten auf usb stick packen und dann ins bios booten und dort installieren
<LuGiX> kann mir niemand jelfen?
<lam0r> kommt drauf an wobei :)
<LuGiX> habe ich ja oben beschrieben
<lam0r> oh ne sry dabei leider nicht
<lam0r> Guest53765: hast bestimmt das 1019eg von HP Pavilion g7 oder ?
<LuGiX> jemand anders vielleicht?
<Guest53765> ich versuch grad rauszufinden welche version genau
<Guest53765> is nicht meiner...
<LuGiX> test
<lam0r> nich schlimm :P versuchs mit dem bios update und dann sollte es klappen!
<lam0r> aber sag bitte bescheid obs geklappt hat :)
<Guest53765> klar
<Minipluto> LuGiX: dauert manchmal ein bisschen, ist ja auch schon etwas spät.
<lam0r> sind hier eig bncs erlaubt ?
<k1l> lam0r: ja, aber ohne scripte oder away nicks.
<lam0r> ok vielen dank!
<lam0r> benutzt hier jemand welche ?
<k1l> sicher
<lam0r> welchen ?
<lam0r> psy ?znc ?
<lam0r> shroud ?
<bekks> Warum?
<lam0r> weil ich gerne nen znc benutzen würde, aber niemand finde der die vermietet ^
<lam0r> ^
<lam0r> ^^
<k1l> lam0r: wenn du einen unter ubuntu installieren willst bist du hier richtig. zum quatschen oder zu produktberatung fragst du besser im offtopic :)
<lam0r> ah ok :P
<lam0r> channel ? :D
<ring0> lam0r, #ubuntu-de-offtopic und /topic
<abc> Unter Ubuntu 12.10 findet Kaffeine nur HD Sender. Nutze DVB-S. Was ist falsch?
<fjodor> hi, gibt es einen gutes gamepad für linux? wireless wäre nicht schlecht, kabel wäre aber auch ok. sowas wie den ps3 controller suche ich. einfach um mal ne runde konsolen-emus oder so spielen zu könnne
<bekks> !hcl > fjodor 
<kubine> fjodor: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<lam0r> am besten den xbox controller :D
<fjodor> der ps3 controller selber funktioniert ja nur mit kompilierten treiber.
<fjodor> bekks: naja ich suche mehr eine empfehlung als ne kompatibilitätsprüfung
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-06
<T2k3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/1055766 ^^ 
<kubine> Title: Bug #1055766 “grep -R doesn't automatically search amazon” : Bugs : “command-not-found” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<raid> schon krass https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/1055766
<kubine> Title: Bug #1055766 “grep -R doesn't automatically search amazon” : Bugs : “command-not-found” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dAnjou> T2k3, raid: is kein thema für hier
<dAnjou> --> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<JoelCN> morgen woran kann es liegen das ubuntu keine verifizierung der rootrechte bei der aktualisierungsverwaltung vornimmt?
<Becksta> ahoi
<Becksta> ich bin auf der suche nach einem kleinen tool, mit dem ich aus 6 Bildern ein einziges machen kann
<Becksta> habe eine headergrafik meiner webseite, die in 6 teile zerlegt ist
<Becksta> hat da jemand ne idee?
<jokrebel> Becksta: Gimp ist sehr mächtig und kann das bestimmt.
<Becksta> hehe... genau, für mich viel zu mächtig
<Becksta> hab keinen durchblick in dem tool
<jokrebel> Becksta: Von nix kommt nix (in manches muss man sich halt ein bisschen einarbeiten/einlesen) … ansonsten vielleicht bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafik schaun ob Du was einfacheres findest (selber Aufwand?)
<kubine> Title: Grafik › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Becksta> danke, das hab ich schon durch... fotoxx von dort versucht... ich suche weiter... merci
<I-Punkt> Becksta, bist du damit schon weiter?
<Van_Zan> Servus 
<tuor> moin, ich habe eine Frage: ich möchte sicher sein ob mein Backup fehlerlos gelaufen ist. kann ich den quellordner mit dem zielordner vergleichen? also der inhalt. |  "sudo rsync -av --exclude=media/ / /media/namederhd/ordner"
<sroecker> tuor: -n macht nen dry run
<sroecker> und dann vielleicht noch -i um die aenderungen anzuzeigen
<jokrebel> tuor: Aus dem laufenden System heraus könnte das eventuell auch schwierig werden, weil ja manche Dateien in Benutzung sind.
<tuor> jokrebel: kann ich die grösse des inhalts vergleichen?
<tuor> jokrebel: er hat den pc ausgeschaltet als es fertig war. daher weis ich nicht ob es wirklich fertig war. wenn ich die grössen vergleiche weis ich es zumindest mehr oder weniger.
<jokrebel> tuor: Sag ihm einfach "Sicher Deine wirklich Wichtigen Sachen nochmal auf ne DVD wenn Du schon ausschalten musst ohne zu prüfen ob alles gesynct ist" ;-) <g>
<tuor> jokrebel: also seine wichtigen sachen hat er noch manuel kopiert. aber auch auf dieser hd. angenommen der passiert nix sind die wichtigen sachen noch vorhanden. :)
<jokrebel> tuor: Du hast aus einem laufenden System gesichert (von dem Du nicht weist, was grad in benutzung war und deshalb nicht gesichert werden konnte) und das möchtest Du jetzt abermals mit nem laufenden System vergleichen (wo Du wieder nicht weist, auf was nicht zugegriffen werden kann) - Das wird doch sowieso höchsten ein "Daumenwert"
<jokrebel> tuor: Auf ner separaten Partition der selben HD? oder einfach in das selbe Backupverzeichnis? Hast Du ansatzweise Dich ein bisschen eingelesen in meinen gestern gepasteten Link bezüglich Datensicherung?
<DarkShadow> Hallo, ich bin mit einem Xubuntu 12.04 unterwegs und nutze eine Geforce 8400GS. Ich hatte mir letztens via nvidia.com den letzten beta treiber geholt und installiert. Da der aber jetzt veraltet ist, wollte ich fragen wie ich den wieder deinstalliere, da ich gerade gesehen habe das der neue in den Paketquellen ist. Diese .run der Installation habe ich noch.
<jokrebel> DarkShadow: Frag den, der Dir das per .run zur Verfügung gestellt hat.
<tuor> jokrebel: ja ich habe mich ein wenig eingelesen. Dabei muss ich gestehen dass ich ihn nicht von anfang an sorgfälltig gelsen habe. also es ist auf der selben partition aber in einem anderen verzeichnis.
<k1l_> DarkShadow: guck mal ob die .run eine deinstallations routine hat
<jokrebel> DarkShadow: Oder hast Du checkinstall verwendet?
<DarkShadow> naja ich hatte son kleines Problem.. ich wollte wegen Steam und so den Beta Treiber und hatte den damals per Paketquellen installiert. Danach ging aber garnichts mehr ausser der Wiederherrstellungs Modus. Also sollte ich mir auf nvidia.com die .run runter zu laden um den Treiber vollständig zu installieren.. Weil irgendwas fehlte dort oder wurde nicht richtig überschrieben.. Und da ich bisher keine Lust auf Konflikte zwischen den Tr
<DarkShadow> eibern hatte, habe ich die Finger von gelassen.
<DarkShadow> Und jetzt will ich den halt wieder weghaben.
<DarkShadow> Wie sehe ich ob die .run eine Deinstallations Routine hat?
<k1l_> DarkShadow: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation#Deinstallation
<kubine> Title: Manuelle Treiberinstallation › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> ubuntu-de-ot
<tuor> jokrebel: so ich habs mir nun durchgelesen (ausser das Deamon und ssh)
<tuor> jokrebel: und in zwischen zeit herausgefunden dass es alles andere als fertig war.
<Minipluto> ich habe Firefox so eingestellt, dass beim Klick auf einen Link zu einer Datei das Dialog-Fenster zum Nachfragen erscheint. Wenn es sich um eine PDF-Datei handelt, wird bei „Öffnen mit“ manchmal, aber nicht immer, gedit vorgeschlagen und nicht der Dokumentenbetrachter. Ich konnte noch nicht rekostruieren, was dazu führt. Woran kann das liegen? Ist ziemlich nervig, wenn man da dann jedes mal z.B. /usr/bin/xdg-open raus suchen muss.
<Longbottom> Minipluto: Ich vermute mal, dass firefox dem MIME Type vertraut, den der Webserver liefert. Dann solltest du dem Administrator der Website Bescheid sagen.
<Minipluto> z.b. hier funktioniert es: http://www.reichelt.de/index.html?ARTICLE=45027#av_tabdata
<kubine> Title: ATMEGA 128-16 TQ - ATMega AVR-RISC-Controller, TQFP-64 bei reichelt elektronik (at www.reichelt.de)
<Minipluto> und hier funktioniert es nicht: http://delock.de/produkte/F_756_USB-3-0_82976/dokumente.html
<kubine> Title: Delock > Produkte > Slotbleche > 82976 (at delock.de)
<Minipluto> Longbottom: hab ich auch schon vermutet aber im Fenster wird ja sogar PDF-Dokument als Dateityp angezeigt. 
<tuor> jokrebel: also wenn ich rsync aus einem laufenden system mache. aber alle programme zu mache ausser teamviewer und das terminal. dann sollte das meiste kopieren können.
<Longbottom> Minipluto: Bei mir gehen beide Beispiel-Seiten. Kannst du es auch mit einem anderen Benutzer, oder nach Umbenennen von ~/.mozilla nachvollziehen?
<Minipluto> Longbottom: jepp
<Longbottom> Minipluto: Verstehe das auch nicht, ist schon seltsam.
<Minipluto> hab vielleicht gerade was gefunden... ml eben gucken
<Minipluto> daran hats gelegen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/918019/comments/12
<kubine> Title: Comment #12 : Bug #918019 : Bugs : “firefox” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Minipluto> habe die dort beschriebene Zeile auskommentiert und dann gehts. Kann mich aber nicht mehr dran erinnern, ob ich auch mal so etwas gemacht habe, was der da beschrieben hat. Allerdings stand es in dem Bereich |Added Associations], sodass man das wohl annehmen kann.
<Longbottom> Minipluto: Schön, dass du es gefunden hast. Es erklärt nur nicht, warum es bei manchen Servern ging.
<Minipluto> Longbottom: scheint wohl verschiedene PDF-kompatible Mime Types zu geben. Selst auf der Delock-Seite gibt es ein paar Datenblätter, bei denen es funktioniert
<Minipluto> danke zumindest :)
<Longbottom> Minipluto: Du hast wohl recht: wget meldet bei der delock Seite unter anderem: application/octet-stream, und bei reichelt: application/pdf
<apricot> hallo, ich habe den messenger 'goober' (http://goober.de) installiert.  Beim Start Fehler:  libssl.so.0.9.8 fehlt. Synaptic / apt-get finden nichts
<kubine> Title: goober Messenger – Your messenger – cheap VoIP rates - VoIP flatrates - Video Calls – Video Conference (at goober.de)
<ring0> apricot, wie hast du denn gesucht?
<apricot> ring0, z.B. sudo apt-get install  libssl.so.0.9.8
<apricot> oder in synaptic Suchfunktion
<apricot> auch in softwarecenter
<ring0> apricot, das ist eine einzelne datei aus einem paket. du kannst diese nicht einzeln installieren, sondern nur das paket
<ring0> apricot, korrektes such an der stelle wäre: apt-file search libssl z.b.
<apricot> ok - wie heißt das Paket?
<apricot> ok
<floogy> apricot apt-cache search libssl
<floogy> Ja, oder eben apt-file, das passt noch besser. 
<apricot> apt-file findet zwar tonnenweise Dateien auch libssl.so.0.9.8 - was nu?
<floogy> libssl0.9.8
<ring0> apricot, welche ubuntu version nutzt du denn?
<floogy> apt-file search libssl|grep ibssl.so.0.9.8
<apricot> 12.04 64bit
<floogy> sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8
<floogy> Das Paket ist in precise/universe
<apricot> floogy, libssl.so.0.9.8  und die ist da
<floogy> Das paket heißt nicht  libssl.so.0.9.8 
<apricot> zampano@linux-2:~$ apt-file search libssl.so.0.9.8
<apricot> libssl0.9.8: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.0.9.8
<apricot> libssl0.9.8: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.0.9.8
<apricot> libssl0.9.8-dbg: /usr/lib/debug/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.0.9.8
<k1l> oder ist goober nur zu dämlich an der richtigen stelle zu suchen?
<floogy> Ja, das heißt aber nicht, daass es schon installiert ist
<floogy> apt-cache policy libssl0.9.8
<apricot> zampano@linux-2:~$ apt-cache policy libssl0.9.8
<apricot> libssl0.9.8:
<apricot>   Installiert: (keine)
<apricot>   Kandidat:    0.9.8o-7ubuntu3.1
<apricot>   Versionstabelle:
<apricot>      0.9.8o-7ubuntu3.1 0
<apricot>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/universe amd64 Packages
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<apricot>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/universe amd64 Packages
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at security.ubuntu.com)
<apricot>      0.9.8o-7ubuntu2 0
<apricot>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe amd64 Packages
<apricot> zampano@linux-2:~$ 
<floogy>  Installiert: (keine)
<floogy> apricot, !paste 
<floogy> Na, kenn den bot nicht...
<k1l> apricot: du kennst doch die pastbins m(
<apricot> ja .. sorry
<floogy> ring0 hat es ja schon auf den Punkt gebracht. Und apt-cache policy bestätigt, dass das Paket nicht installiert ist.
<apricot> softwarecenter sagt aber, dass libssl1.0 installiert ist
<floogy> Das passt dann eben nicht.
<k1l> 1.0 != 0.9.8
<floogy> Installier das andere dazu.
<ring0> apricot, goober möchte wohl 0.9.8 und nicht 1.0.1 ;)
<apricot> ahh ich seh im softwarecenter: Symboltabellen für libssl und libcrypto (libssl0.9.8-dbg
<somons> Kann es sein das der Standby nicht geht - weil die HDD es nicht unterstützt?
<floogy> $ apt-file search libssl|grep ibssl.so.1
<floogy> libssl1.0.0: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0
<floogy> Das geht nebeneinander
<apricot> hmm.. Gemeinsam genutzte SSL-Bibliotheken libssl0.9.8:i386 ist installiert
<jokrebel> tuor: Meist das meiste, ja. Aber halt nicht sicher und schon gar nicht berechenbar (und für Gegenproben brauchbar)
<floogy> i386 != x86_64
<somons> jokrebel,  du weißt es doch sicher
<apricot> ja ich seh gerade .. gibt auch libssl.0.9.8  (ohne i386)
<tuor> jokrebel: wie könnt ichs sonst machen? soll er ne live cd machen und s von der aus machen?
<apricot> danke - jetzt funktionerts  :)
<floogy> apricot> libssl0.9.8:
<floogy> <apricot>   Installiert: (keine)
<floogy> ;)
<apricot> habs grad installiert
<apricot> wer lesen kann is klar im Forteil *g*
<ring0> apricot, welche variante der installation hast du denn gewählt? per ppa oder manuell?
<apricot> softwarecenter
<apricot> geht ganz einfach - klickibunti
<k1l> softwarecenter beantwortet die frage nicht
<k1l> das kann trotzdem nen ppa oder nen .deb file oder so sein
<apricot> moment...
<floogy> Gibt es hier gar nicht. Obwohl ich im Softwarecenter noch nicht geguckt habe.
<jokrebel> somons: Wenn Du keine SWAP-Partition (bzw. glaub es geht auch mit nem SWAP-File) hast, kann Suspend-to-RAM normal nicht Funktionieren.
<floogy> apricot, Im Softwarecenter gibt es goober hier auch nicht ...
<apricot> also das seh ich im softwarecenter ncht
<k1l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise&searchon=names&keywords=goober  das ist auch nicht in den quellen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- goober (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> apricot, steht sogar auf der goober seite: automatic oder manuell. du musst doch wissen, wie du das installiert hast
<apricot> ah so :( goober hab ich die .deb geladen
<apricot> :)
<k1l> deswegen ja die nachfrage, ob es per PPA oder per .deb installiert wurde
<apricot> ich dachte von libssl
<apricot> nein, kein ppa ich hab die deb genommen
<apricot> von www.goober.de
<ring0> apricot, denk daran, dass du nun für goober keine updates bekommst. sondern immer das aktuelle paket von goober nachladen musst
<apricot> ja is klar, aber die machen so selten mal ein update...
<apricot> ich brauchs um das scmartphone kostenlos anrufen zu können
<ring0> apricot, wollte dich nur drauf hingewiesen haben ;)
<apricot> snke
<apricot> danke
<apricot1> gibt es eine Möglichkeit auf verschiedene Arbeitsflächen verschiedene Hntergründe zu setzen? 
<bekks> Das kommt auf den Desktop Environment an.
<apricot1> gnome/unity
<bekks> Nein.
<apricot1> bei KDE gehts, das hab ich bei Suse mal gemacht
<apricot1> schad
<ring0> apricot1, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Arbeitsbereich#Hintergrundbild-Arbeitsflaeche
<kubine> Title: Unity Arbeitsbereich › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> sieht so aus als wäre dies durch compiz-plugins-extra möglich
<apricot1> ja, danke das probier ich mal 
<jokrebel> tuor: LiveCD ist natürlich der sichere Weg alles kopiert zu bekommen. Aber Du hast ja die wirklich wichtigen Sachen zusätzlich händisch gesichert (sichern lassen) sagtest Du, oder?
<tuor> jokrebel: ja.
<tuor> jokrebel: dann ist io. :)
<tuor> jokrebel: das ist am laufen min 125 gb via usb 2 dauert halt ne weile
<bekks> Wie wurde denn gesichert?
<jokrebel> bekks: Vermutlich so wie ihr gestern rsync vorgeschlagen hattet, blos eventuell gar nicht bis zum Schluß… :-/
<bekks> Tja, dann existiert also doch kein Backup.
<bekks> Naja.
<jokrebel> bekks: Naja - die zusätzliche händische Sicherung der wichtigen Dateien ist wohl am laufen. 
<jokrebel> bekks: BTW - wie geht rsync mit Dateien um auf die grad nicht (weil in Benutzung zB.) zugegriffen werden kann?
<ring0> was habt ihr vorgeschlagen? rsync -av?
<jokrebel> müsst' man im log schaun
<ring0> dachte das käme jetzt aus dem stegreif ;)
<jokrebel> war gestern abend
<bekks> jokrebel: Sowas gibts unter Linux eigentlich nicht. Man kann immer auf Dateien zugreifen, nur ist die Sicherung dann halt nicht konsistent.
<bekks> ring0: Ja, hatten wir.
<ring0> bekks, ok. im gleichen moment, wie ichs im log hatte :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Aber nur aus dem Live-System heraus getätigt, könnte ich Orginal und Backup vergleichen (um das Backup auf Korrektheit zu prüfen) weil sich ja nichts mehr geändert haben kann nach der Sicherung, oder?
<bekks> jokrebel: Aus einem Livesystem heraus kann da nichts in Benutzung gewesen sein.
<bekks> Ansonsten einfach noch mal rsync -av nochmal laufen lassen.
<jokrebel> err
<jokrebel> bekks: Ich meinte, dass Orginal und Backup nur vergleichbar sind, wenn alles aus einer LiveUmgebung heraus passierte.
<bekks> Nein, das ist nicht richtig.
<exoon> hallo. Ist es viel Aufwand einen zweiten mysqlserver parallel zu starten?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Wozu will man das denn?
<exoon> einer soll sein Datenverzeichnis auf einer ramdisk haben.
<bekks> Und wozu?
<bekks> Wieviele Daten hat der denn?
<exoon> der soll zum testen sein und es soll nur schneller gehen.
<bekks> Schneller als...?
<bekks> Wieviele Daten hat der denn?
<exoon> wenig. Ein test startet immer mit einer leeren Datenbank.
<bekks> Und wieviele Daten wird der haben?
<bekks> Nenn mal eine Gigabyteangabe.
<exoon> 1000 datensätze.
<exoon> 01
<bekks> Die liegen dann sowieso im Cache, spricvh im RAM.
<exoon> 0,1
<exoon> eben nicht.
<bekks> Dann dreh den Cache auf.
<bekks> Und wie testet Du das, was da genau im Cache liegt und was nicht?
<exoon> Ich habe testweise das Datenverzeichnis auf die Ramdisk verschoben und es war um einiges schneller.
<netron> Hallo! Sitz hier gerade an einem frisch installiertem Lubuntu und nach der installation startet keine grafische oberflaeche. Manueller aufruf von startx sagt "intel(0); [drm] failed to detect GEM. Kernel 2.6.28 required" und folglich "no screen defined". uname -a sagt dass ich kernel 3.5.0-17 hab. Was tun?
<k1l> netron: nutze nicht startx. starten den dm, also lightdm
<bekks> exoon: Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht, weil es um einen anderen Cache geht.
<jokrebel> bekks: Aber aus dem laufenden System heraus (je nach dem welche Verzeichnisse ich in die Sicherung mit aufnehme) könnte es doch passieren, dass eine Datei nach dem Speichervorgang verändert wird. Dann würde doch ein 1:1 Vergleich (Orginal vs. Sicherung) einen Unterschied feststellen.
<netron> Idee war auch, mal alle anstehenden updates einzuspielen. Direkt nach dem Login sagt mir das system, dass einige updates vorhanden sind. Ich selbst nutze gentoo mit linux wissen von 2004 - ist also bisschen was an mir vorbeigeangen :)
<netron> irgendwas mit apt- war das - richtig? Hab nie ubuntu/debian genuztzt
<exoon> bekks, es interessiert mich nicht was im Cache liegt und was nicht. Es soll nur schneller laufen.
<bekks> exoon: Und bei 1000 Datensätzen und einem einigermassen gross dimensionierten Cache (my.cnf) kannst du davon ausgehen, dass spätestens nach dem ersten full table scan sowieso alles im RAM liegt.
<k1l> netron: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<bekks> exoon: OK, wenn Du dich nicht mit der Technik auseinandersetzen willst: viel Glück, ich bin damit raus.
<k1l> !paketverwaltung > netron 
<kubine> netron: Informationen zu Paketverwaltung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<k1l> netron: und das hier zu dem thema wie man den xserver neistartet unter ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Beenden-und-Neu-Starten-samt-XServer
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<netron> danke, schau ich mir dann an. Mal schauen ob die updates helfen
<tuor> jokrebel: also backup ist gemacht. wichtige daten manuel noch kopiert
<tuor> jokrebel: ging um das libc6-dev was probleme machte
<somons> ich habe mir ne lvm eingerichtet, wenn ich df -h eintipssle scheint es als wären  "dev" "run"  nicht im conrainer... ist das in irgend einer weiße bedenklick?
<dAnjou> *weise
<netron> so, kurze rueckmeldung: nach update neustart startet automatisch lightdm usw. - scheint also zu klappen!
<ppq> somons: nein, das sind eh keine dateien von der festplatte, sondern udev bzw. tmpfs
<somons> ppq,  sagt mir nichts ,aber gut zu wissen
<somons> und eben hab ich herrausgefunden das suspend nicht ging, aufgrund der festplatte die verbaut war -.- 
<ppq> somons: tmpfs ist im arbeitsspeicher, dev ist quasi eine kernelschnittstelle, abgebildet als dateien
<somons> na gut
<somons> suspend funktioniert mit WOL ?
<ThreeM> ja
<ppq> wenn WOL funktioniert, kannst du damit auch aus suspend aufwachen, ja
<somons> cool :) dann muss ich nicht immer dm-crypt pw eintippen
<somons> und kann von unterwegs aufs system zugreifen
<ppq> wieso nutzt du vollverschlüsselung, wenn du keine lust hast, passwörter einzutippen?
<bekks> ppq: Paranoia. :P
<jokrebel> tuor: Ist das immer noch auf Französisch?
<tuor> hmmja
<tuor> ich kann die sprachen nicht ändern wenn ich die systemeinstellung aufrufe motzt der auch wegen den abhängikeiten
<tuor> jokrebel: sry
<jokrebel> ppq: ++ _gute_ Frage ;-)
<jokrebel> tuor: Zeig das doch nochmal in nem PasteService, bitte.
<tuor> jokrebel: hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412602/ :(
<kubine> Title: sprache ändern › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuor> jokrebel: wenn man da auf ok klickt gehts einfach wieder zu
<jokrebel> tuor: Ich meine natürlich die Meldung von sudo apt-get install -f
<tuor> ah ok.
<tuor> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412607/
<kubine> Title: apt-get -f install › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> tuor: Nun gut. Versuch mal ein "sudo apt-get install glibc-doc"
<tuor> jokrebel: ok
<tuor> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412612/
<kubine> Title: glibc-doc › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> tuor: Hatten wir "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc5-dev" schon versucht gestern?
<tuor> ja
<somons> wenn ich eine dns in meinen router eintrage, die auf die ip des servers weiterleitet, kann ich dann UseDNS in der ssh config auf NO setze? ich verbinde mich doch indirekt mit der ip?
<jokrebel> seufz
<bekks> somons: Hä? Das eine hat mit dem anderen doch nichts zu tun.
<somons> ja deshalb, kann ich es doch auf no stellen D:
<bekks> Falsch.
<bekks> Lies bitte nach, was UseDNS in der sshd_config genau tut.
<jokrebel> tuor: Zeig mal "apt-cache policy libc6-dev" und "apt-cache policy glibc-doc" bitte
<somons> guz
<tuor> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412617/
<kubine> Title: libc6-dev glibc-doc › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> tuor: OK - dann mal ein "sudo apt-get remove --purge libc6-dev"
<jokrebel> und Zeigen bevor Du yes für ausführen sagst
<jokrebel> tuor: Da ich keine Ahnung habe, wass das alles mit deinstallieren möchte.
<tuor> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412622/
<kubine> Title: remove --purge libc6-dev › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> …wenn man jetzt noch französisch könnte 
<jokrebel> tuor: Denke aber dass Du das bestätigen kannst.
<somons> es ist doch richtig das mein id_rsa.pub in authorized_keys stehen muss, ich mich dann ganz normal verbinde mit ssh user@ip    - bekomme ein "permission denied (publickey)" zurück
<somons> :(
<somons> und keys scheinen identisch
<tuor> jokrebel: wie meinst?
<jokrebel> tuor: Ach o = ja? das hast Du bereits gemacht…?
<tuor> ja
<tuor> genau
<tuor> o -> oui = ja
<jokrebel> da hättest Dir jetzt ggf. auch das halbe Ubuntu entfernen können damit ;-)
<somons> debug3: Could not load "/home/meow/.ssh/id_rsa" as a RSA1 public key :(
<tuor> jokrebel: hab ich mal gemacht und daher bin ich jetzt hier im channel.. ;)
<tuor> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412627/
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get remove --purge libc6-dev › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<somons> lol wieso nennen sich die dateien rsa beim erstellen, aber dsa wird benötigt -.- :D schön das ich auch mal debug benutzt .... man lernt 
<jokrebel> tuor: Dann solltest Du aber auch das machen was man Dir rät - von "Ja" drücken hab ich nachträglich ausdrücklich (vorsichtshalber) abgeraten.
<jokrebel> tuor: Ok - jetzt ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<jokrebel> tuor: Ach ja und ein "apt-get autoremove"
<tuor> jokrebel: ok. hat ich nicht mitbekommen.
<tuor> jokrebel: mach ich
<tuor> jokrebel: 1. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412632/
<kubine> Title: update und upgrade › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dariebi> hallo leute, ich habe ne kurze frage. mein problem besteht darin dass mein touchpad bei einem rechtsklick die funktionen eines linksklicks ausführt. :-/
<tuor> jokrebel:  der deinstalliert mir jede menge zeugs mit dem autoremove!
<dariebi> habe in den einstellungen bereits geschaut aber leider anscheinend nicht das richtige gefunden
<bekks> tuor: Und was?
<abc-DE> darebi, vertausche in den einstellungen doch mal rechts/links
<jokrebel> tuor: Sollte dem entsprechen was in http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412622/ bei Zeile 5 - 8 steht
<kubine> Title: remove --purge libc6-dev › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> dariebi: Und umgekehrt?
<tuor> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412637/
<kubine> Title: autoremove › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dariebi> nein beide klicks fürhen eine linksklick aktion aus
<dariebi> seitengetauscht habe ich gerade probiert ging auch nicht
<tuor> jokrebel: jo stimmt
<abc-DE> dariebi, hm... da weiß ich jetzt auch nicht weiter. ich habe touchpad
<jokrebel> tuor: Ok - dann jetzt ein "sudo apt-get install glibc-doc
<dariebi> komisch. auf meinem alten laptop funktionierte das einwandfrei. habe jetzt ein idea pad von lenovo kann es sein dass das touchpad nicht richtig unterstützt wird?
<abc-DE> dariebi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<kubine> Title: HardwareSupport - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<tuor> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412642/
<kubine> Title: install glibc-doc › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dariebi> ok, danke euch werd wohl mal im wiki nachlesen müssen, schönen abend noch
<jokrebel> tuor: Hmhmhm  - dann jetzt ein "sudo apt-get install libc6-dev"
<jokrebel> tuor: Danach dann nochmal "apt-cache policy libc6-dev" und "apt-cache policy glibc-doc" bitte
<tuor> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412647/
<kubine> Title: install libc6-dev › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuor> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412652/
<kubine> Title: libc6-dev glibc-doc › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> tuor: Ist das alles
<jokrebel> tuor: Gut
<jokrebel> tuor: Nun zur Sicherheit nochmals update/upgrade und ein dist-upgrade hinterher.
<tuor> jokrebel: update/upgrade ist am laufen
<tuor> ok keine fehlermeldung mehr
<tuor> system soll aktuel sein. :)
<tuor> jokrebel: danke vielmals
<tuor> jokrebel:  die aktualisierungssoftware geht wieder
<tuor> jokrebel: mein bruder bedankt sich sehr. :)
<jokrebel> tuor: Gut - obs denn wirklich klappt stellt sich allerdings erst nach nem reboot heraus.
<tuor> jokrebel: probieren wir gleich mal. :)
<jokrebel> tuor: Daumen halten nicht vergessen ;-) Und ne Rückmeldung würd mich freuen.
<tuor> jokrebel: ja klar mach ich beides!
<tuor> er startet neu
<tuor> jokrebel: alles geht wieder was nicht ging. :) nach neustart!
<tuor> jokrebel: danke!
<jokrebel> tuor: Sehr schön, auch wenn es meinen Französischkenntnissen nicht zuträglich war ;-) Gern geschehn.
<tuor> jokrebel: hast es hingekrigt! :)
<julian123> hey, hab hier 19 .mpg dateien (Videos). Die sollten jetzt zu einem langen werden.
<julian123> Wie stelle ich das am einfachsten an?
<julian123> Keine Extras / Sie müssen einfach nur hintereinander gesetzt werden
<bekks> Und die Header müssen rausgeschnitten werden.
<julian123> Sagt mir nichts
<julian123> ist das keine Sache, die man mal eben schnell macht?
<bekks> Am Anfang jeden Videos befindet sich ein Header, der u.a. sagt, welches Videoformat das Video hat.
<bekks> Das einfach zusammenzukopieren wird nicht funktionieren.
<julian123> Bei Windows gabs da den Movie-Maker.. Da musste man einfach die Dateien nacheinander in so eine Zeitleiste ziehen, und fertig
<bekks> Und der hat das mit den Headern automatisch gemacht.
<julian123> gibts da kein ä
<julian123> ähnliches programm?
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung
<kubine> Title: Videobearbeitung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<julian123> kann avidemux sowas?
<julian123> scheint so, mal schaun
<ring0> avidemux reicht voll aus dafür
<julian123> braucht avidemux lange für sowas?
<julian123> hab grad ein update laufen und kann nicht auf apt-get zgreifen zm installieren..
<ring0> kommt ganz auf deine hardware an, kann man so pauschal nicht sagen
<ring0> kommt auch auf die größe und das format deiner zusammenzufügenden videos an
<julian123> jawohl, apt-get ist bereit
<bekks> "Planet Erde" auf 8 DVD wird was länger dauern :P
<ring0> :)
<julian123> Avidemux sagt : "Dies schaut wie mpeg aus. Soll ein Index erstellt werden?"
<julian123> Was ist ein Index
<julian123> Oder was ist in dem Falle damit gemeint
<ppq> julian123: mpg videos kannst du einfach per cat aneinanderhängen, die sind da völlig unkompliziert in der handhabung
<julian123> cat?
<julian123> kenn ich nur von der Konsole zum Dateien einlesen
<bekks> mpg ist doch auch nur ein container, von dem keiner vorher sagen kann was da wirklich drin ist?
<ppq> oder eleganter mit ffmpeg: ffmpeg -f concat -i input.txt -c copy output.mpg  ## in der input.txt einfach pro zeile eine datei angeben, mit komplettem pfad am besten
<julian123> hui
<julian123> versuch ich gleich mal, Danke :)
<ppq> bzw. avconv, das hat die gleiche syntax
<julian123> aber das löscht mir nicht die Ursprungsdateien oder?
<ppq> nein
<ring0> julian123, jetzt kannst du dir aussuchen, gui oder cli :)
<ppq> wenn ffmpeg meckert, schreib in die input.txt:     file /pfad/zur/datei.mpg
<julian123> :)
<ppq> also mit file davor
<abc-DE> Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe eine DVB-S Karte und wenn ich in Kaffeine einen Sendersuchlauf mache, findet er nur HD Sender. was kann man das machen? MeTV findet garkeine Sender und MythTV funktioniert nicht
<julian123> aber hey, bevor ich jetzt 19 Zilen Schreibe... Der Ordner ist /home/julian/VHS (hier liegen die Dateien) heißen alle aufsteigend (1.mpg, 2.mpg 3,mp3... bis 19)
<julian123> Geht das einfacher?
<julian123> nagut egal ich schreib
<julian123> ist ja auch nur c&p
<julian123> jemand nen ffmpeg Befehl auf der Zunge, der diese output.mpg in ne .avi wandelt?
<julian123> (bin mal gespannt, ob er es erstmal richtig aneinandersetzt)
<ppq> ffmpeg -i output.mpg -sameq output.avi
<julian123> Danke:)
<julian123> *** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<julian123> ffmpeg
<julian123> Scheint als sei es tot
<bekks> Was es nicht ist.
<bekks> Das hgatr nur der package maintainer voll verrafft.
<ppq> nicht wirklich, ubuntu und debian sind aber zu einem fork umgestiegen: avconv
<ring0> julian123, nimm einfach avconv statt ffmpeg, gleiche syntax
<ppq> ist aber egal. jo
<julian123> E: Paket avconv kann nicht gefunden werden
<ppq> libav-tools
<julian123> ppq: Unknown input format: 'concat'
<abc-DE>       
<julian123> An dem Befehl scheint was flasch zu sein oder mir fehlt irgendwas
<ring0> julian123, dann schreib doch auch hier, was du eingetippst hast. raten macht keinen spaß
<julian123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1503864/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> $HOME/Arbeitsfläche?
<ppq> hm, dann ist concat wohl rausgeflogen. schade. früher ging das
<julian123> Jawohl, so heißt das bei mir unter 12.04
<ppq> jokrebel: das wird zu /home/user expandiert
<julian123> gibts da jetzt irgendne alternative oder soll ich zur gui
<julian123> (was bestimmt länger geht..)
<ppq> probier mal     ffmpeg -i "concat:input1.mpg|input2.mpg|input3.mpg" -c copy output.mpg
<ppq> bzw. avconv
<ppq> ne, scheint auch nicht mehr zu funktionieren
<somons> hmm hat einer von euch apache am laufen? hab es eben installiert, lief prima, dann php modul installiert, jetzt lässt es sich nicht mehr aufrufen unter der ip des serverd
<ppq> schade.
<dAnjou> somons: was sagt: sudo service apache2 restart?
<dAnjou> ohne das ?
<somons> schon gemacht, der startet und gibt ein ok aus
<julian123> ppq: Doch, da macht er was
<dAnjou> somons: und netstat -tulpen | grep 80
<julian123> habe erstmal 2 Dateien verwendet im zu sehen was dabei rauskommt
<ring0> julian123, das einzige was an avidemux länger dauert, ist die zeit, die brauchst um die buttons zu klicken ;)
<somons> steht listen und localhost drinne
<dAnjou> somons: gib mal die ausgabe
<somons> dAnjou,  querry, ich hab in der conf auf localhost:80 umgestellt
<ppq> julian123: achso, k
<julian123> Jawohl, das funktioniert
<somons> http://nopaste.me/paste/85081935050e9bb6a1def9
<kubine> Title: netstat -tulpen | grep 80 - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<julian123> Dankeschön :)
<dAnjou> somons: hier sind viele potentielle helfer, also informationen bitte alle hierher. bis 3 zeilen ist pasten ok, danach http://bpaste.net/ 
<kubine> Title: New Paste at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<somons> dAnjou,  ja habs http://nopaste.me/paste/85081935050e9bb6a1def9 hier
<kubine> Title: netstat -tulpen | grep 80 - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<dAnjou> jo, nich gesehen
<dAnjou> somons: und was sagt: curl localhost:80
<somons> gibt die index html aus
<dAnjou> na dann geht doch alles
<somons> jo hab ich auch eben bemerkt, nur kann ich wohl vom anderen rechner nicht zugreifen... eben ging das noch
<somons> bevor ich php5 installiert habe
<dAnjou> somons: jo, dein server hört nur auf 127.0.0.1 aka localhost
<somons> ich kann doch die ip vom server eingeben?
<dAnjou> wenn er von außen erreichbar sein soll, musst du ihn auf 0.0.0.0 hören lassen
<somons> dann kann man ihn aber auch vom internet erreichen?
<dAnjou> somons: steht aber alles hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache#Auf-lokales-System-beschraenken
<kubine> Title: Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> somons: läuft der auf nem rechner, der hinter nem router is?
<somons> dAnjou,  ja,  den artikel habe ich auch gelesen, dachte es bezieht sich auch auf das gleiche netzwerk :/
<somons> ich schau mal was passiert wenn ich die router ip eintrage :D
<dAnjou> o.O
<dAnjou> das is sinnlos
<dAnjou> somons: läuft der auf nem rechner, der hinter nem router is?
<somons> ja
<dAnjou> dann muss der router port 80 weiterleiten
<dAnjou> sonst geht gar nix
<dAnjou> (um ausm internet erreichbar zu sein)
<somons> na versteh, das will ich aber erstmal vermeiden
<somons> will erstmal nur im eigenen netzwerk erreichbar sein
<dAnjou> dann musst du meistens gar nix machen
<somons> ah
<somons> versteh#
<somons> ;) bin garnicht erreichbar bisher
<somons> dank dem router
<somons> danke dAnjou 
<dAnjou> somons: fängst du grad mit web-entwicklung an?
<somons> nö  will mir paar sachen über den browser erreichbar machen
<somons> bzw anderen
<dAnjou> kk
<somons> jetzt noch für ein sql server entscheiden... schätze es wird mysql
<bekks> Wenn Du dich erst noch entscheiden musst, nimm mysql. :)
<jokrebel> somons: ""[19:09] <somons> nö  will mir paar sachen über den browser erreichbar machen"" da reicht aber ftp auch IMHO
<bekks> sftp :)
<abc-DE> Woran liegt es, wenn MeTV beim Sendersuchlauf keinen einzigen Sender findet?
<bekks> Hast du die Firmware geprüft, wie ich es vor Tagen vorgeschlagen habe?
<abc-DE> Die TV-Karte läuft. MythTV erkennt alle Deutschen Sender die mir einfallen. Die wiedergabe funktioniert jedoch nicht richtig. Und in Kaffeine finde ich nur HD Sender.
<bekks> Hast Du in kaffeine die Senderdaten nochmal aktualisiert, sprich neu heruntergeladen?
<bekks> Und hast Du die Firmware geprüft...?
<abc-DE> Wenn ich das mache, aktualisiert er sich immer auf den 04.04.2011
<abc-DE> kannst du mir nochmal sagen welche firmware wie prüfen?
<bekks> in dmesg steht welche Firmware geladen wird.
<jokrebel> bekks: Meinetwegen auch das selbst wenns nur local benötigt wird ;-)
<abc-DE> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412657/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<abc-DE> wie prüfe ich dort die firmware?
<jokrebel> …aber nen Apache aufsetzen nur um "ein paar Sachen über den Browsers erreichbar zu machen" ist doch overdozed, oder?
<Radhad> Nabend. Ich hab heute in meinem Ubuntu Server Rechner das Mainboard getauscht. Jetzt geht das Netzwerk nicht, weil die 70-persistent-net.rules falsch ist. Kann ich die einfach löschen und dann den Rechner neustarten oder sollte ich nur alle Einträge darin löschen?
<abc-DE> ich mach jetzt nochmal einen sendersuchlauf vlt. funktioniert es jetzt.
<julian123> Hey, das vorhin mit den mpg Dateien hat doch nicht so hingehauen.. Irgendwann kam ein Fehler. Scheint nicht so leicht zu beheben zu sein. Gibts da noch ne einfache Möglichkit?
<julian123> Mit Avidemux bekomm ich auch nichts auf die Reihe
<julian123> Geht darum ,dass 19 .mpg Dateien (Videos) aneinandergereiht werden sollen, also eine Datei werden sollen
<somons> hmm ich kann keinen artikel finden wie ich einen drucker für ubuntu im netzwerk freigeben kann... der am server angeschlossen ist...
<somons> also konsolen installation :/
<jokrebel> somons: Und der Server ist Lokal und hat auch Ubuntu?
<somons> jap+
<julian123> will ja nicht das ganze Video rendern,,(4 Stunden)
<jokrebel> somons: CUPS sollte da helfen
<somons> ok nice
<jokrebel> somons: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS#Via-Netzwerk-Konsole-installieren
<kubine> Title: CUPS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<somons> jetzt muss ich mal schauen ob es "bessere" treiber gibt als die von gutenprint .... der macht immer etwas probleme bei der ersten seite, dann muss ich durckauftrag neu starten bis es geht
<julian123> Wurde vorhin schon erwähnt - cat auf der Konsole... Funktioniert.
<julian123> Wie war noch gleich der Befehl um die mpeg klein zu bekommen ? (in .avi)
<Radhad> nabend
<Radhad> Kann ich die Datei 70-persistent-net.rules einfach löschen und dann neustarten oder muss ich die Einträge einzeln entfernen? Der Netzwerkchip des neuen Mainboards scheint auf eth1 statt eth0 zu sein. Auf eth0 ist wohl noch der alte Netzwerkchip
<somons> jokrebel,  hast du mit cups schon einmal gearbeitet?  :/ Keine Drucker gefunden.
<jokrebel> somons: Hm, naja - nur im Browser über http://localhost:631. Wie ist der Drucker denn angeschlossen?
<somons> über USB+
<somons> mom ich überprüfe die verbindung nochmal
<jokrebel> somons: Dann zeig mal ein lsusb
<somons> ach geht ja via console :) ist drine
<somons> Bus 002 Device 012: ID 04a9:10c4 Canon, Inc. Pixma iP4500 Printer
<jokrebel> !paste > somons
<kubine> somons: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<somons> na gut... 1,5 zeilen ^^
<jokrebel> <g> das gesamte lsusb wär vermutlich mehr geworden
<somons> ja :D
<somons> aber ininteressant
<somons> !Enter somons 
<ring0> somons, mit umleitung >
<somons> jokrebel,  treiber sind soweit auch installiert, von gutenrpint oder wie sich das nennt
<jokrebel> somons: (Noch?) keine Ahung welchen Treiber Du da am besten nimmst.
<Radhad> ok, löschen und restart hat geholfen :D
<somons> printer-driver-gutenprint jokrebel , der ging bisher immer einigermaßen
<somons> einen anderen hab ich auf die schnelle nicht gefunden
<jokrebel> somons: Wie heißt das Model genau?
<somons> canon ip4500 pixma
<jokrebel> somons: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon-Drucker da scheint es was über ein PPA zu geben. Zumindest ist da Dein Model mit Treiber ip4500 als erfolgreich getestet eingetragen
<kubine> Title: Canon-Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<somons> ok, jokrebel  wenn ich den drucker nur als server betreibe, muss CUPS-Client auch installiert sein... wollte es schon fast nicht installieren
<somons> jokrebel,  ich stoße auf probleme, ich soll vorab "libxml1 libglade0 libpng3  libtiff4" jedoch gib es nicht alle pakete...
<jokrebel> somons: Wenn dann bitte die _gesamte_ Ausgabe inkusive dem eingegenen Befehl nopasten, danke.
<somons> jokrebel,  http://nopaste.me/paste/22397315850e9cefab5329
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get install libxml1 l - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<somons> außerdem habe ich die falsche ppa hinzugefügt weil ich dachte die pakete sitzen vielleicht dort drinne... beim entfernen der ppa bekomme ich folgende meldung :  sudo ppa-purge ppa:michael-gruz/canon 
<somons> Updating packages lists
<somons> W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<somons> W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<somons> W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<somons> E: Manche Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder an ihrer Stelle ältere verwendet.
<somons> Warning:  apt-get update failed for some reason
<somons> PPA to be removed: michael-gruz canon
<somons> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: michael-gruz canon
<somons> ach fuck, sorry das war noch die falsche zwischenablage -.-'
<somons> http://nopaste.me/paste/97791640950e9cf5de0f76
<kubine> Title: sudo ppa-purge ppa:michael-gru - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<jokrebel> ppa:michael-gruz/canon =|= ppa:michael-gruz/canon-trunk
<jokrebel> oups - steht da ja beides
<vlt> Hallo. Ich möchte GRUB ein paar Kernel-Parameter hinzufügen. Welche Datei muss ich unter Ubunti 12.04 LTS mit GRUB2 dafür bearbeiten?
<jokrebel> somons: Welche Ubuntu-version nutzt Du da?
<jokrebel> !grub_2 > vlt
<kubine> vlt: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<somons> 12.0.4.1
<somons> Server
<vlt> jokrebel: Danke.
<jokrebel> somons: Ja dann hatte ich schon recht. Ließ die Canon-Wikiseite nochmal genauer. Je nach Ubuntuversion muss man ein anderes PPA hinzufügen.
<jokrebel> vlt: gerne
<floogy> Hi, wie ist eigentlich eine defekte Festplatte zu bewerten. Hintergrund ich möchte einmalig einige GB temporär für kurze Zeit zwischenspeichern um einen Raidverbund zu erstellen, und die Daten dann zurückkopieren. fsck -ccf berichtet keine Fehler, aber smartmontools berichten fehlerhafte Sektoren (512). Dabnach soll die Platte entsorgt werden.
<bekks> Ich würde der Platte nicht mehr trauen.
<floogy> bekks, aber kopierfehler würden berichtet werden? 
<bekks> Nö, wie denn auch?
<floogy> Ok, dann gibt's wohl keine Fehlerkorrektur. Aber fehlerhafte Sektoren melden sich im kern.log doch mit ASC/ASCQs? wget -m --page-requisites --no-clobber --domains=www.rc-sportgeraete.de,support.royalbeach.de -x -r -l1 -H -k http://support.royalbeach.de/de/artikel/art.nr.33810/
<kubine> Title: RC-Sportgeräte - Service & Support - Art.Nr.33810 (at support.royalbeach.de)
<floogy> ;)
<floogy> http://www.t10.org/lists/asc-num.htm
<kubine> Title: SCSI ASC/ASCQ Assignments ** Numeric Sorted Listing (at www.t10.org)
<bekks> floogy: Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spass dabeiu herauszubekommen welche Datei in welchem physikalischen Block gespeichert wurde...
<bekks> Augenmerk liegt dabei auf "physikalisch" und nicht "logisch".
<floogy> Nein, wenn keine Fehler im dmesg erscheinen, sollte doch alles ok sein.
<bekks> Daraufwürde ich mich bei einer defekten Platte nicht verlassen.
<somons> jokrebel,  du hattest recht, die vorab benötigten pakete hab ich jetzt drin
<bekks> Ein Block kann auch nach dem Beschreiben sterben, beim nächsten Leseversuch zum Beispiel.
<floogy> Ja, aber der wird dann ja auch als Fehlerhaftes Lesen Berichtet, oder nicht?
<somons> jokrebel,  trozdem finde ich keinen link mit den treibern...
<bekks> floogy: Was Dir dann nichts mehr hilft, weil du die betroffene Datei nicht mehr vollständig lesen kannst.
<bekks> floogy: Diese Diskussion ist sinnlos. Eine kaputte Platte ist eine kaputte Platte ist eine kaputte Platte.
<floogy> Stimmt auch wieder...
<jokrebel> somons: Sudo apt-get update gemacht?
<somons> ;)
<floogy> smartmontools bezeichnen sie als healthy
<bekks> floogy: "aber smartmontools berichten fehlerhafte Sektoren (512).
<floogy> Selbsteinschätzung: bestanden
<bekks> Das sagtest du selbst.
<floogy> Fehlerhafte Sektoren: 512
<bekks> Fehlerhafte Sektoren bedeutet: kaputte Platte.
<floogy> Allgemeine Einschätzung: (grüner Punkt) Das Laufwerk enthält einige fehlerhafte Sektoren.
<bekks> smartmontools kennt keine Farben, es ist ein CLI Tool.
<bekks> Und wir beenden diese Diskussion jetzt, es wird sich nichts mehr am Ergebnis ändern.
<floogy> Anzahl neu zugewiesener Sektoren (5): 256, Anzahl ausstehender Sektoren (197): 256
<floogy> Schon klar, das ist die Laufwerksverwaltung
<somons> jokrebel,  wtf? http://nopaste.me/paste/165681342550e9d4360de4f
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get update - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<somons> ganz unten
<stevieh> diese modernen festplatten lassen die Löcher im Belag von selbst wieder zuwachsen, aber das gehört in offtopic
<somons> das war zu viel log
<somons> jokrebel, 
<somons> schau mal ganz unten
<floogy> Sie sind markiert für den Reservebereich, können natürlich jeden Moment etliche defekte Sektoren hinzukommen... Insofern stimme ich Dir zu.
<jokrebel> somons: Nun Ja. Wenn Du da eine nicht vorhandene PPA-Quelle hinzugefügt hast ist das nicht verwunderlich.
<jokrebel> somons: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<somons> jokrebel,  ich trage ganz am ende der zeile : precise main ein oder?
<somons> nicht wie beschrieben lucid main
<jokrebel> wo? träst Du das ein
<jokrebel> +g
<somons> in der source.list
<jokrebel> somons: *seufz* Schau Dir doch bitte nochmal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon-Drucker an. Da steht (verkürzt) : bis einschließlich Ubuntu 11.10  ppa:michael-gruz/canon ---- und ---- Für neuere Versionen wie Ubuntu 12.04 ppa:michael-gruz/canon-trunk   …sprich das falsche muss wieder raus - und den Link dazu gab ich Dir auch bereits http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA
<kubine> Title: Canon-Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<somons> :/ jokrebel  so wie ich das verstanden habe.... ich hab das "falsche"  aus source.list.d/ raus gelöscht, dann das richtige in source.list eingetragen, also die url "deb http://launchpad****michael/canon.** percise main"  :/ sooo falsch?
<jokrebel> somons: Keine Ahnung was Du da reingepackt hast. Meine PPAs in der source.list.d lauten in etwa so wie: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/anbieter/name/ubuntu precise main ::: da kommen keine sternchen vor
<somons> hmm ja ich habs nicht in die source.list.d gepackt, sondern ins source.list dort steht, ausgeschrieben : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon-trunk/ubuntu precise main
<kubine> Title: Index of /michael-gruz/canon-trunk/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> somons: Und in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA (3tes mal!) ist schön erklärt, wie man PPAs hinzufügt und auch entfernt.
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<somons> wo den link kann man ja im browser öffnen :D
<somons> scheint zu stimmen
<somons> jokrebel,  hab ich doch gemacht :/
<jokrebel> somons: Die sorces.list.d (Unterverzeichnis) ist extra für sachen die nicht aus den Ubutuquellen stammen angelegt.
<somons> wow es funktioniert jetzt :D
<somons> also das treiber installieren
<jokrebel> somons: Na prima
<somons> war bissi gefummel :D
<somons> aber danke das du mir unter die arme greifen wolltest :P
<jokrebel> wolltest? hab ich nicht?
<abc-DE> Wenn ich in XINE Fernsehen möchte, klicke ich auf "DVB" und bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung: "Die angegebene Datei oder MRL wurde nicht gefunden. Überprüfen Sie diese nochmals." (Sorry, NO DVB input device found.9"
<abc-DE> was muss ich ändern? VLC kann über die einzelne Frequenzeingabe TV abspielen.
<somons> jokrebel,  so ein jammer,... blöder weiße wird mir der neue treiber nicht in CUPS angezeigt... da muss ich wohl doch den von gutenprint verwenden :/  alternativ  könnte ich eine PPD datei auswählen aber die stellen die für meinen drucker wohl nicht zu verfügung... alles umsonst
<jokrebel> somons: Schon neu gestartet? Würd mich wundern wenn das so nicht klappt (obwohl ich keinen Canon besitze)
<somons> probiere ich mal aus
<bekks> Einfach mal CUPS neustarten.
<somons> ja das hab ich probiert bekks  ohne erfolg...
<somons> neustart läuft jetzt eh schon :D
<somons> anscheinend nicht möglich...
<somons> ohmann CUPS mit gutenprint treiber - es funktioniert überhauptnichts
<jokrebel> somons: Hast Du denn auch weitergelesen in dem Canon-Wiki von Ubuntuusers?
<jokrebel> somons: Zufügen des PPA und die Installation der http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon-Drucker#Benoetigte-Pakete scheint ja nur ein Teil zu sein. …ooO( warum les _ich_ mir das eigentlich durch? )
<kubine> Title: Canon-Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<somons> jokrebel,  weil du wohl sehr nett und hilfsbereit bist ;) aber ja das hatte ich durch
<somons> nein der treiber macht probleme, wenn der durcker aus war zickt der erstmal rum bis der anläuft mit den gutenprint treiber - den treiber von der seite kann ich im webinterface leider nicht laden
<somons> das problem hatte ich mit dem treiber auch am laptop... dann druckt der zuerst eine halbe seite etc
<bullgard4> Wann im April wird der Support für Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS eingestelt?
<jokrebel> somons: Der richtige Treiber sollte wohl ip4500 aus dem Paket cnijfilter-ip4500series_2.80-1_i386.deb heißen. Was willst Du immer mit Gutenprint, wenn das laut eigener Aussage nicht gescheit läuft?
<k1l> !ubuntu_releases > bullgard4 
<kubine> bullgard4: Informationen zu Ubuntu/Releases finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases
<somons> jokrebel,  aber den richtigen treiber kann ich nicht finden im webinterface....
<somons> ich komme dort doch garnicht dran ... troz installation
<bullgard4> k1l: Vielen Dank!
<jokrebel> somons: Da Probleme meist PEBKAC und selterne den Ubuntuusers-Wikis zuzuschreiben sind vermute ich, dass Du doch irgenwas auf der http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon-Drucker Seite übersehen/vergessen (die zugegebenermaßen sehr komplex ist - aber ein "kauf Dir einen HP" würd Dich wohl auch nicht glücklicher machen)
<kubine> Title: Canon-Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> +hast
<dreamon> Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Auslastung. Angenommen ich konvertiere ein  Video. (CPU Auslastung ziemlich hoch.) Angenommen ich spiel jetzt noch ein Video ab. Dann wird das Video nicht abgespielt. Weil vermutlich die Auslastung so hoch ist. Frage: Wird die CPU Laste nicht auf die Tasks aufgeteilt?  
<TheInfinity> dreamon: wird sie. aber n video braucht nun mal n konstanten stream. und ich vermute dass bei den beiden aufgaben eher IO das problem ist wenn du keine ssd hast
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Entzieht er nicht dem Konvertierungsprozess CPU Rechenzeit. Ich sehe immer nur 100% Auslastung. 
<TheInfinity> dreamon: schon, aber bei den meistigen systemen heute ist CPU nicht mehr der flaschenhals, da kann es problemlos was abgeben. es sei denn du hast n 5 jahre alten rechner.
<bekks> dreamon: Wenn ein Task 100% braucht, ist da nix mehr zum Aufteilen.
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Ich wandle auf der internen HD und ziehe über netzwerk das video.
<dreamon> bekks, Fährt er den nicht runter, so das vielleicht beide 50:50 haben?
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Ist vielleicht 3Jahre alt. Intel Core 2Duo
<bekks> Ja. Aber dann reicht das nicht mehr für das Video.
<TheInfinity> dreamon: da dürfte beides zusammen der flaschenhals sein.
<ring0> dreamon, man könnte mit den nice-werten der betreffenenden prozesse experimentieren. denke aber auch nicht, dass das ausreicht
<k1l> dreamon: das problem ist ja, dass keiner der prozesse wirklich davon profitiert nur mit 50%zu laufen
<dreamon> k1l, Die Konvertierung, wäre mir recht, wenn die im Hintergrund abläuft, und mich ungehindert weitermachen läßt. Erst wenn ich nichts mehr mache, könnte dieser Process wieder auf 100% gehen.
<k1l> dreamon: dann musst du da mal die nice werte angucken und evtl verändern
<ring0> dreamon, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/nice
<kubine> Title: nice › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Danke!
<LupusE> hi
<floogy> moin
<Andi__> Im Ubuntu Forum habe ich schon was für mein eth gefunden, aber das endet mit: Ich habe einen Patch gemacht, mit Link - und wenn man den Link anklickt, heißt es, man soll sich anmelden. Aber das geht nicht.
<lam0r> nabend
<Andi__> nabend
<bekks> Andi__: Und warum nicht?
<march> hi lam0r 
<lam0r> ich habe ein HP pavilion g7 mit Xubuntu und kann ohne nomodeset mein linux nicht starten
<lam0r> muss dabei sagen dass meine grafikkarte eine hybridkarte ist!
<Andi__> wenn ich da wüßte 
<lam0r> wenn ich ohne nomodeset starte bleibt der bildschirm schwarz -.-
<bekks> Andi__: Naja, "das geht nicht" ist schon sehr vage.
<ring0> lam0r, dann dementsprechend nicht ohne die bootoption nomodeset starten. wo ist das problem?
<lam0r> irgendeinen grund muss das ja haben ;) nomodeset ist die einfachste möglichkeit :P
<ring0> lam0r, die frage bleibt, wo ist das problem?
<lam0r> nomodeset bezieht sich doch nur auf den splashtop ?!?!?!?
<ring0> !bootoptionen > lam0r 
<kubine> lam0r: Dieser Artikel erläutert ausgewählte Bootoptionen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<lam0r> ich kann meine umschaltbaren grakas nicht steuern!
<k1l> lam0r: hast du bumblebee installiert?
<lam0r> nein
<k1l> dann ist nomodeset doch ne super sache, wenn es funktioniert
<lam0r> :P
<meiner> hi, ich finde /etc/X11/xorg.conf auf meinen lubuntu 12.04 rechner nicht, kann das daran liegen, das ich die nvidiatreiber installiert habe , oder ist die bei 12.04 jetzt woanders ?
<k1l_> es gibt keine xorg.conf, wenn man keine braucht
<ring0> meiner, willst du etwas in der xorg.conf einstellen oder wozu brauchst du sie?
<meiner> ich wollte nach der anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Overclocking meine grafikkarte ein wenig hochtackten, weil imein rechner einfrirt sobald ich nvclock_gtk  starte 
<kubine> Title: Overclocking › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> meiner, du kannst dir eine xorg.conf erstellen lassen: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<bekks> Wenn der Rechner schon beim Start des Utilities einfriert, ist Übertaktung wohl das falsche Mittel :>
<meiner> unter ubuntu 10.04 hatte ich da glaub ich damals die bildschirmauflösung drin eingestellt, desshalb war ich verwundert, das ich die xorg.conf nicht gefunden habe
<ring0> bekks, nvclock-gtk und die clock frequencies einstellungen in den nvidia-settings sind ja alternativ zueinander ;)
<meiner> gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten die karte hochzuschrauben? unter windows7 hab ich bei bitcoin mining etwa den 3fachen mhash/s wert 
<LuGiX> Hallo! Ich will Debian auf einem Hardware-RAID Installieren aber bin mir nicht sicher wie das mit Grub und /boot aussieht, muss man nicht am anfang der platte platz lassen für grub?
<bekks> Ist uns egal, hier gibt es keinen Debian-Support.
<LuGiX> Die Partionierung ist die gleiche wie bei Ubuntu..
<bekks> LuGiX: Wenn Du Fragen zu Debian hast, dann frag das biite auch in einem Debian-Channel. :)
<LuGiX> es geht mir nur darum was für grub gemacht werden muss
<bekks> Wir wissen nicht was für Grub unter Debian gemacht werden muss.
<ring0> meiner, ich würde die einstellungen in nvidia-settings unter clock frequencies nutzen
<LuGiX> wird eine "Bios boot partition" gebraucht?
<bekks> LuGiX: Wir wissen nicht was Debian so braucht und was nicht.
<meiner> ich weiß auch nicht warum der da einfriert, kann den rechner denn nur mitn reset knopf dazu bewegen was zu machen, sonnst geht ja meist wenigstens noch Strg+Alt+F1 und nen prozess abschiießen
<LuGiX> hmm oke danke trotzdem
<ring0> meiner, wobei ich da immer skeptisch bin, ob overclocking der gpu außer höherer hitzeentwicklung und höheren theoretischen benchmarkergebnissen etwas bringt
<ring0> meiner, hast du denn coolbits gesetzt und in nvidia-settings mal geguckt?
<meiner> clock frequencies finde ich da ja leider nicht, ist ja das was ich inner xorg.conf einstellen wollte
<ring0> meiner, dann schreib es doch in die xorg.conf rein?
<ring0> meiner, hab dir doch vorhin geschrieben, wie du dir flux eine erstellst
<meiner> wo kann ich denn unter lubuntu 12.04  das coolbits setzen?
<ring0> meiner, steht doch in dem artikel overclocking
<ring0> meiner, zuerst erstellst du dir mittels "sudo nvidia-xconfig" eine xorg.conf
<ring0> meiner, anschließend schreibst du die zeile "Option "Coolbits" "1"" in die nun neu erstellte xorg.conf
<ring0> meiner, danach hast du beim starten von nvidia-settings einen neuen menüpunkt "clock frequencies"
<ring0> meiner, dort hast du dann zwei regler für gpu und ram takt :)
<meiner> wo haste das geschrieben? hab das dann wohl übersehen
<meiner> ja aber die datei find ich ja nicht
<ring0> meiner, zuerst erstellst du dir mittels "sudo nvidia-xconfig" eine xorg.conf
<meiner> das reicht wenn da nur diese eine zeile drin ist ?
<ring0> was sagt das terminal denn, wenn du das eingegeben hast?
<ring0> meiner, nvidia-xconfig erstellt dir eine gefüllte xorg.conf
<meiner> ahh das sieht doch schon mal gut aus
<meiner> ich glaub jetzt hats geklappt, muss doch bestimmt neu starten ?
<ring0> nachdem du zeile eingefügt hast, musst du dich ab- und wieder anmelden, ja
<meiner> ok dann allerbesten dank 
<meiner> hat leider nicht geklappt hab grade rechner neu gestartet
<ring0> meiner, kannst du deine xorg.conf mal in einem paste hochladen?
<meiner> gibs ne paste seite wo man sich nicht anmelden muss?
<ring0> !paste
<kubine> ring0: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<meiner> kann etwas dauern hab grade ne verbindung um de 3-5 kb/s
<meiner> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412662/
<kubine> Title: xorg.conf › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> meiner, also die xorg.conf sieht sauber aus
<ring0> in nvidia-settings taucht der neue unterpunkt nicht auf?
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-30
<KING_LEE> bekks: vielen dank!  :)
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Tuor> Hi,
<Tuor> ich habe Ubuntu 13.10 (normal) auf einem Laptop (Thinkpad X201). Das mit der SuperTaste funktioniert bei mir nicht so ganz:
<Tuor> Wenn ich die SuperTaste druecke, dann kommt nach ca. einer Sekunde die liste der Tastenkuerzel. Dies auch wenn ich nur ganz kurz drauf druecke. Wenn ich dann nochmals druecke kommt dann die Suche. Wenn ich dann nochmals druecke kommt wieder das Tastenkuerzelfenster. Es gibt auch noch eine andere Reienfolge. Die beiden Reienfolgen wechseln sich ab. 
<Tuor> Ziemlich komisch... :( Ich wollte die Tastenkuerzeleinstellungen anpassen, ich weis aber nicht wie ich das "SuperTaste-antippen" wieder hinkrieg. Im Moment ist es auf Deaktiviert. Trotzdem funktioniert die SuperTaste immer noch wie oben beschrieben. Also SuperTaste->Mod4
<Tuor> Danke schon im Voraus!
<Tuor> x64 (noch vergessen anzubeben)
<Tuor> Habe es glaube ich gefunden. Der Tastendruck war "verzögert". Nun immernoch die Frage: Wenn ich die Tastenkuerzel aendern will, wie kann ich "die Mod4Taste kurz druecken" verwenden?
<Tuor> Ich habs gefunden. Die Tasten waren verzögert... hat sich also erledigt.:)
<hardy1> hi
<hardy1> ich versuche mich gerade mit dem adp
<hardy1> lsusb sagt 007: ID 0fce:adde Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB Boot loader
<hardy1> ich bekomme aber keine verbindung
<hardy1> fehlt da evtl firmware?
<Tuor_Laptop> Hi, wenn ich die workspace wechsle dann fährt der so hinüber. Ich habe ubuntu 13.10 x64. Ich möchte, dass das nicht hinüberfährt, sondern ohne übergang sofort wechselt.. geht das?
<Fuchs> Tuor_Laptop: kommt auf Deine Oberflaeche / Fensterverwaltung drauf an, grundsaetzlich: ja
<stevieh> Tuor_Laptop: könnte sein, dass du das mit dem compiz settings manager ändern kannst.
<Fuchs> Tuor_Laptop: fuer unity/compiz:  kann man in ccsm  (compizconfig-settings-manager) aendern
<Fuchs> bei KDE kann man es in systemsettings unter Effekte 
<Tuor_Laptop> Fuchs: ja ist unity. ok. ich schau. Thx!
<Fuchs> Keine Ursache
<stevieh> Tuor_Laptop: im Desktop Wall die sliding time auf 0.
<Tuor_Laptop> Fuchs: ok habs grad installiert.. >(
<Tuor_Laptop> :(
<Tuor_Laptop> :)
<Tuor_Laptop> Fuchs: man anderes layout... ;)
<Tuor_Laptop> Fuchs: cool. hat geklapt. danke! :)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<apricot1> Es ist mir zwar gelungen mein notebook (ACER Aspire 5920G) von 12.04 auf 13.10 hoch zu rüsten. Leider funktioniert die Rückkehr aus dem Ruhezustand nicht mehr korrekt. Die Netzwerkverbindung ist nicht mehr reaktivierbar. Gibts da einen workaround?
<apricot1> weder WLAN noch Ethernet
<rincewind> Alloah, ich habe Ubuntu 13.10 mit Kernel 3.11 laufen, hat jemand eine Ahnung ob und wann Kernel 3.12 über die Paketquellen verfügbar wird?
<bekks> Niemals.
<rincewind> k, dacht ich mir -.-
<bekks> Die Kernelversion wird nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen angepasst werden, womit aber nicht zu rechnen ist.
<rincewind> sprich auf 14.04 warten oder unsupported fahren :'(
<bekks> Genau.
<rincewind> k, Danke für die info :D
<dadrc> So lange dauert es bis 14.04 nu echt nicht mehr :)
<bekks> Kommt doch erst im April nächsten Jahres. Voll lange und so.
<dadrc> kk
<dreamon> Habe mit sshfs etwas eingehängt und will in Suspend gehen. Geht aber nicht  -> Freezing of tasks failed after 20.01 seconds (1 tasks refusing to freeze, wq_busy=0)
<dreamon> Erst wenn ich fusermount -u ... mache. Ich will aber trotzdem in Suspend gehen auch ohne Aushängen. 
<dreamon> Kann man das erzwingen?
<bekks> NEin.
<bekks> Remote Filesystems werden sinnvollerweise ausgehängt bevor man in den suspend geht. Ansonsten riskiert man stale file handles auf dem Server. 
<dreamon> Verstehe. 
<hape01> Ich hab da mal eine bash Frage zu "which". Habe eine Anwendung hlint installiert. Mit "type hlint" bekomme ich "hlint is hashed (/home/hape/.cabal/bin/hlint)". hlint aufrufen kann ich auch. aber "which hlint" bringt keinerlei Ergebnis zurück. Ich versteh das nicht. Weiß jemand warum mir which da einen Streich spielt?
<apollo13> hape01: mach die shell neu auf
<bekks> hash -r
<hape01> apollo13: ich hab sogar mal neu gebootet. ohne Änderung.
<hape01> bekks: hash -r  gemacht. Leider keine Verbesserung.
<apollo13> dann ist es nicht im path
<bekks> Exakt.
<hape01> apollo13: Mein Path ist "~/.cabal/bin:/usr/lib/lightdm/........:"      oooooops ich glaube die Tilde ist böse?!
<dreamon> Es ist nur so. Ich binde per sshfs mein Raspberry Pi ein. Starte geany und bearbeite meinen Source-Code. Wenn ich nun in den Standby will( weil ich Kiste mitnehmen will oder Pause machen will), dann müßte ich fusermount machen. Dazu muß ich meinen Editor schließen, sonst kann ich ja nicht unmounten. Wenn ich dann wieder weitermachen will. Dann muß ich wieder einhängen und editor starten.. ein Drama.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: mach nicht die notwendigen prozesse für nen vermurksten workflow verantwprtlich.
<apollo13> dreamon: und sonst kommst ausm standby hoch und dein editor ist kaputt weil ers file nimmer findet… ein drama
<bekks> Es ist egal wie es ist. Ich nannte Dir gerade den Grund, wieso das eine blöde Idee ist, remote fs nicht auszuhängen.
<apollo13> hape01: glaub ich dir nicht
<apollo13> strace which hlint 2>&1|grep stat
<hape01> apollo13, bekks: HEY ihr habt mir geholfen! Die "Home" Tilde im PATH darf nicht sein. Habs nun durch /home/hape ersetzt und nun geht auch which
<apollo13> hape01: ~ im path funzt ohne probleme
<bekks> Auch das glaube ich nicht.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Ich mach nichts verantwortlich. Sondern suche eine Möglichkeit es anderst zu gestalten. Danke für deinen Konstuktiven Input
<bekks> ~ in PATH geht problemlos.
<hape01> bekks, apollo13: ich stell das nochmal zurück... jetzt will ich es wissen :-)
<bekks> dreamon: Konstruktiver Input: bau dir suspend hookup scripts, die fusermount und sshfs ausführen.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: gerne. nimm nen editor der remote fs nativ unterstützt, oder noch besser: entwickle auf deinem host und deploye erst dann wenns fertig ist.
<bekks> dreamon: Dann musst du nur noch mit dem "drama, baby" leben, deinen Editor neu zu öffnen.
<apollo13> dreamon: warum will man überhaupt auf einem remote fs mit dem editor was machen?
<bekks> apollo13: Weil bunt ist.
<bekks> *Weils
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: naja es kann schon sinn machen. eclipse hat das für die RSE
<apollo13> bekks: vim ist auch bunt
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: RSE?
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: kann man googlen :)
<apollo13> bekks: aber mein punkt ist dass ich auf nem remote system ohne ansible oder so nix anfass
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: aye aye captain obvious
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: nichtmal google erklärt allerdings warum man das ding haben sollen wollte
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: um direkt auf dem target zu debuggen.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: und was hat das mit nem remote fs mount zu tun?
<apollo13> und remote debugging geht doch mit gdb eh schon immer?!
<apollo13> gdbserver … anyone
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: das editieren direkt auf dem remote fs ist meistens nur die krücke für nen verhunzten remote debugging workflow
<apollo13> ah
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Lass dich von apollo13 nicht ablenken ;) -> Könntest du mir einen Editor nennen und schon bin ich weg.
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: naja, für gdbserver musst aber manuell kopieren etx.pp.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: hab ich doch, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: auch für dich google buzzword: eclipse + RSE + cross-toolchain
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: darf man fragen was du machst dass du sowas brauchst?
<dreamon> bekks, Wenn ich den RPI mal abschalte und das sshfs noch eingehängt ist, dann komm ich gar nicht mehr in suspend. Weil dann nicht aus aushängen geht -> Real Drama
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: embedded linux development :)
<apollo13> ah :)
<apollo13> das einzige wo ich wirklich remote gdb bis jetzt brauchte war bei android
<bekks> dreamon: Ja, richtig. Stale mount handle.
<dreamon> eclipse ohweh
<bekks> dreamon: Habe ich Dir aber auch vor Wochen schon gesagt, dass das passieren wird, als wir uns über mount unterhalten haben.
<apollo13> dreamon: sei froh dass es nur sshfs war und kein nfs, dann steht die maschine
<bekks> apollo13: :D
<apollo13> wenn mir nocheinmal jemand nen nfs in der firma rebootet gibts tote
<bekks> Da gibts schönere Strafen :>
<hape01> apollo13, bekks: habs nochmals verifiziert. Mit Tilde im Path habe ich ein which Problem. Besonderheit bei mir ggf. dass ich den Pfad im ~/.profile bereits setze?
<dreamon> Bei meinem Alten Laptop, da kann ich obwohl es gemountet war (sshfs)  trotzdem in suspend gehen. habe es gerade nochmal getestet.
<apollo13> in profile setzen ist eigentlich doof, das wird doch nur von login shells gelesen?
<bekks> apollo13: Ja.
<hape01> apollo13, wenn ich es in .profile habe brauche ich es in .bashrc nicht mehr, und es ist auch sichtbar für serverprozesse
<apollo13> hape01: wie dem auch sei, ich setze zb export PATH=~/.local/bin:~/.gem/ruby/1.9.1/bin:$PATH und das resultat ist dann (env|grep PATH) PATH=/home/florian/.local/bin:/home/florian/.gem/ruby/1.9.1/bin:/home/florian/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games
<bekks> dreamon: Was läuft auf deinem alten Laptop?
<dreamon> 12.04.3LtS genauso wie auf dem neuen ..
<hape01> apollo13: hmmmm, verstehe.... 
<apollo13> hape01: warum es aus .profile nicht geht kann man vlt nach nem strace beantworten
<apollo13> hmm hier überleben sogar ssh connections den standy 
<apollo13> das ist btw was sehr angenehmes :)
<apollo13> ls /tmp/ssh_*|wc -> 15 *hach*
<apollo13> dreamon: aber je nach timeouts hilft dir das so oder so nix, die connection stirbt weg wenn der rechner zu lang im standby ist
<dreamon> apollo13, Habe reconnect.. und er verbindet sich ohne probleme neu. Ging hier tadellos -> an der alten kiste. 
<a-e-u-u> Hi! Festplatte war voll, daher scheiterte die Paketverwaltung von Ubuntu 12.04. Die grafische Oberfläche stürzt ab, es geht auch nicht mehr auf der Kommandozeile. Hier die Ausgabe von apt-get: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417357/    Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Hilfe!
<kubine> Title: Paketverwaltung 12.04 Festplatte voll › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Ich hab da bestimmt damals als ich mit dem RPI angefangen hab, ewig gefrimelt bis es ging. und jetzt weil ich nicht mehr wie ichs gemacht hab.
<apollo13> dreamon: reconnect ist für offene file handles dennoch leicht böse :þ
<apollo13> gut wobei die meisten editoren eh keinen offen halten
<dreamon> Ich speicher ja nur nach der änderung und per ssh bin ich in der Konsole zum Compilieren.
<apollo13> dreamon: und wo ist das problem dann beim suspend sauber zu unmounten?
<apollo13> wenn der editor das file im buffer hat und keine handles ist das fs auch nicht busy…
<apollo13> hach die probleme hätte ich gerne: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/ansible-devel/eqkJAA6wdY8
<bekks> Das Drama mit dem Editor ;)
<kubine> Title: Google Groups (at groups.google.com)
<apollo13> oh falscher chan
<dreamon> Das hat mehrere Gründe. Hauptsächlich bei geany. Weil er das projekt bei abgebrochener PIPE komplett zumacht und ich dann jede Datei (sind inzwischen einige) wieder manuell einzeln öffnen muß. Sehr lästig. 
<bekks> Dann nimm einen Editor und nicht so einen Müll wie geany.
<LetoThe2nd> oder lern crosscompilieren. es hat nen grund warum man das in der industrie so macht ;)
<dreamon> bekks, *heul* den hab ich mir damals ausgesucht, weil der ja richtig. Schön bunt und übersichtlich ist .. ich gebs ja zu ;)
<LetoThe2nd> siehe auch: eclipse + RSE
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: crosscompilen? doch nur weils auf arm so langweilig ist^^
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, eclipse ist mir zu hoch Sorry. Das geht nicht mehr in meinen alten Kopf.
<apollo13> das hat nix mit alter zu tun
<apollo13> eclipse kann ich auch gar nicht^^
<PBeck> eclipse .... ahhh
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: tja dann motz nicht rum weil das was sich dein alter kopf selbst ausgedacht hat halt einfach nicht richtig funktioniert.
<bekks> dreamon: Der ist Müll, unübersichtlich, und unbrauchbar. Soviel dazu.
<dreamon> bekks, Nenn mir einen guten Editor (-eclipse) 
<apollo13> vim
<apollo13> you saw that coming, didn't you?
<bekks> vim
<bekks> Oder gvim
<apollo13> sublime2 ist auch nett
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Ich motze nicht. ich Suche nach anregungen von Jungen, Erfahrenen, Kompetenten Menschen ;)
<apollo13> weniger nett ist allerdings die tcp verbindung die er nach hause aufbaut
 * LetoThe2nd geht jetzt was sinnvolles machen.
<bekks> dreamon: Dann solltest du hin und wieder die gesuchten Anregungen auch umsetzen ;)
<dreamon> bekks, Was tu ich denn schon seit Jahren? Ich höre auf euch. Darum mach ich ja Fortschritte.  :)
<bekks> Ich sag jetzt besser nix :)
<dreamon> Danke. Ich schau mir dann mal den gvim an.. 
<dreamon> bekks, Danke!
<dreamon> bekks, zu welchen Thema? a. Ich höre auf euch oder | b. Darum mach ich ja Fortschritte
<jokrebel> Können wir vielleicht das nicht-support-relevante rüber verlagern bitte?
<dreamon> schon weg.
<a-e-u-u> Hallo! Könnte mir bitte jemand bei meinem Problem mit Ubuntu 12.04 helfen? Die Aktualisierungen schlagen fehl... Die Festplatte war voll (dieses Problem ist durch Vergrößern der Partition behoben). Es geht trotzdem noch nicht. Hier die Ausgabe von apt-get: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417357/ 
<kubine> Title: Paketverwaltung 12.04 Festplatte voll › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<hape01> apollo13, bekks: habe das which hlint Problem nochmals mit strace durchlaufen. Geht nicht, sobald ich eine Tilde im ~/.profile in den PATH setze. Hier das Log: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417362/
<kubine> Title: which hlint › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> hape01: was für ne shell verwendest du?
<hape01> wie findet man das nochmals raus?
<hape01> declare -x SHELL="/bin/bash"
<hape01> die anderen "Home"-Verweise in meiner ~/.profile Dateien arbeiten mit $HOME/... statt mit ~/...
<bekks> Und wieso benutzt du dann nicht $HOME ?
<apollo13> hape01: zeig mal die profile line her die nicht geht
<hape01> apollo13:  export PATH=~/.cabal/bin:$PATH      geht nicht
<hape01> apollo13:  export PATH=$HOME/.cabal/bin:$PATH          geht
<bekks> Definiere "geht nicht"?
<bekks> Was "geht nicht"?
<hape01> bekks: geht nicht == which hlint   liefert kein Ergebnis
<hape01> "This is happening because ~ has not been expanded. Your shell knows how to deal with this, but which does not (nor would most other programs). Instead, do:"
<hape01> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/25605/how-to-add-home-directory-path-to-be-discovered-by-unix-which-command
<kubine> Title: profile - How to add home directory path to be discovered by Unix which command? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<apollo13> hape01: ah macht sinn, wenn das durch profile rennt ist das keine bash und die tilde wird nicht expanded
<apollo13> ja
<hape01> apollo13, bekks: Jungs! Danke!! :-)
<apollo13> hape01: drum gehts auch in der bashrc wenn du die bash startest…
<hape01> yep. Ich freu mich
<Stachelritter> moin
<Stachelritter> in welchen packet ist die lib: libxenctrl.so.3.2
<bekks> packages.ubuntu.com weiss das.
<Stachelritter> findet es aber für 12.04 nicht
<bekks> Dann gibts das nicht für 12.04
<Stachelritter> ok hab eine nummer größer gefunden
<Stachelritter> qemu-system-arm braucht anscheinend die 3er
<apollo13> apt-file search ;)
<Stachelritter> könnt ihr mir nochmal helfen an die lib zu kommen?
<bekks> packages.ubuntu.com
<Stachelritter> weiß nicht wie ich sonst qemu-system-arm starten kann
<Stachelritter> bekks: libxenctrl.so.3.2 findet es nicht
<bekks> Dann gibt es die Datei für dein Ubunturelease nicht.
<Stachelritter> wie kann ich dann das programm starten, libxen selbst kompilieren?
<bekks> Ja, backport bauen. Oder ein PPA finden, dass Dir alles was du brauchst liefert.
<Stachelritter> danke
<dreamon> bekks, Mit "sudo pm-suspend" kann ich die Kisten zum Schlafen schicken. Aber mit menu "Bereitschaft" geht es nicht. Auch die Tastenkombination für Sleep geht nicht. Woran könnte das liegen?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung, ich nutze kein Suspend.
<PBeck> suspend funktioniert doch meist nicht imho
<dreamon> Auch wenn sshfs gemountet ist, dann ich mit "sudo pm-suspend" in Standby.. 
<dreamon> +kann
<PBeck> hat jemand eine lösung, damit die dash auch locate nutzt?
<PBeck> die suche ist eigentlich recht fein, allerdings werden nur die genutzten dateien (journal) angezeigt und nicht alle die auf der platte sind.
<PBeck> eine locate-db im homeverzeichnis wird trotz angabe nicht ausgewertet von unity
<petra> hallo, ich habe mir ein Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht: ein neuer Beamer (http://www.amazon.de/LG-PB62G-Beamer-WXGA-LED-Projektor-Lumen/dp/B00A441HZY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1388437482&sr=8-5&keywords=led+beamer+lg) , der kann auch WiDi. Leider habe ich noch keine Unterstützung durch Ubuntu füe WiDi gefunden. Ist das richtig?
<ppq> petra: nein, WiDi geht nur mit windows
<ppq> petra: intel hat übrigens das proprietäre WiDi längst aufgegeben zugunsten von miracast
<petra> scheisse, es gibt keinen Trick? :)
<ppq> nein
<petra> oh, ich habe also wieder mal etwas falsches bestellt :(
<ppq> petra: es gibt kabellose hdmi-bridges
<ppq> aber keine ahnung, wie gut die funktionieren
<petra> ok, kannst du mir einen hersteller nennen?
<ppq> da gibt es viele, ich habe keine erfahrung mit diesen dingern
<ppq> guck dich am besten mal in fach-foren um
<petra> ok, danke!
<ppq> es gibt bestimmt auch geräte, die man per hdmi an die bildquelle anschließt und die dann per WiDi das signal an den beamer übertragen. aber sicher weiß ich das nicht
<a-e-u-u> Meldung: "Das Software-Verzeichnis ist beschädigt." Aber "sudo apt-get -f install" behebt es leider nicht!... (12.04) Wer kann helfen?
<ppq> a-e-u-u: pack doch bitte mal alles in einen pastebin deiner wahl
<ppq> !paste a-e-u-u 
<ppq> !paste > a-e-u-u 
<kubine> a-e-u-u: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<a-e-u-u> ppq: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417357/
<kubine> Title: Paketverwaltung 12.04 Festplatte voll › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<a-e-u-u> ppq: Die Festplatte war voll, darüber stolperte wohl die Paketverwaltung. Ich habe die Partition mittlerweile vergrößert, aber die GUI stürzt ab und apt-get meldet Fehler...
<ppq> a-e-u-u: deaktivier mal das "proposed" repo, mach ein sudo apt-get update und versuch's nochmal. das ist sowieso nicht zu empfehlen für den produktiven einsatz.
<ppq> a-e-u-u: das sagt denn df -h?
<jokrebel> und was sind das für PPAs? Warum fehlt der Schlüssel? Und wieso will da (was?) nen Kernel entfernen?
<a-e-u-u> ppq: jokrebel: sorry, ich bin noch nicht so firm... wie ändere ich die repos auf der kommandozeile?
<ppq> a-e-u-u: editier deine /etc/apt/sources.list mit nano
<ppq> um die ppas zu entfernen, lösch die entsprechenden dateien in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<a-e-u-u> ppq: df -h sagt: 
<a-e-u-u> Dateisystem    Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehängt auf
<a-e-u-u> /dev/sdb1        19G    7,4G   11G   42% /
<a-e-u-u> udev            241M     12K  241M    1% /dev
<a-e-u-u> tmpfs           100M    836K   99M    1% /run
<a-e-u-u> none            5,0M       0  5,0M    0% /run/lock
<a-e-u-u> none            248M    576K  248M    1% /run/shm
<a-e-u-u> /dev/sdb6        50G     30G   17G   65% /home
<koegs> !nopaste > a-e-u-u 
<kubine> a-e-u-u: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ppq> ok. aber nächstes mal bitte den pastebin nutzen bei >3 zeilen
<a-e-u-u> ppq: ergebnis von apt-get -f update: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417367/
<kubine> Title: dump von apt-get -f update › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<a-e-u-u> ppq: sieht gut aus, aber Systemaktualisierung (GUI) will (nur?) Teilaktualisierung machen (225 Pakete, 367 MB). Soll ich das machen?
<ppq> a-e-u-u: das ist normal. pakete, deren upgrade die installation neuer pakete erzwingt, installiert update-manager (die GUI) nur auf nachfrage afaik
<ppq> a-e-u-u: mach erstmal die "teilaktualisierung", wenn dann alles läuft und apt keine fehler mehr ausspuckt, kannst du den rest auch upgraden
<a-e-u-u> ppq: Vielen, vielen Dank! Es scheint nun wieder alles zu funktionieren!
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-31
<brummig> abend noch jemand wach der mir bei meinem problem helfen könnte? :)
<bekks> Dazu müsstest du erstmal dein Problem formulieren.
<brummig> habe lokal ein nfs verzeichnis gemountet und mit rsync übertragen, bei einigen wenigen dateien bekomme ich jedoch diese fehlermeldung: rsync: chown "/tank.backup/b/sicherung netbook/pidgin-otr/.pidgin-otr.nsi.6hO6Ee" failed: Invalid argument (22)
<brummig> natürlich ist der inhalt jedesmal unterschiedlich
<brummig> hier mal ein kleiner auszug des problems:  http://pastie.org/8588913
<kubine> Title: #8588913 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<brummig> weiss keiner ne lösung?
<_moep_> schon mal auf die uhr geguckt?
<brummig> zu spät? :)
<brummig> wollte ein paar tb kopieren da bietet sich die nacht an :)
<_moep_> ich meinte für ne antwort
<brummig> naja hab nicht mit problemen gerechnet :)
<_moep_> die paste seite läd irgendwie nur seeehr lahm
<_moep_> oder gar nicht
<brummig> ? gerade nochmal getestet lädt schnell bei mir
<brummig> diese hier besser: http://nopaste.info/88e16ee7e9.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<_moep_> ja besser
<_moep_> brummig: guck mal das an: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/25165/rsync-gives-chown-failed-invalid-argument-22-with-nfs-share
<kubine> Title: backup - rsync gives "chown <...> failed: Invalid argument (22)" with nfs share - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<_moep_> afaik ist das doch bei dir auch nen nfs share
<brummig> dann fang ich mal an zu testen.
<_moep_> viel erfolg^^
<_moep_> alternativ kopier den kram der rumzickt vom server zum (nfs)client z.b. via ssh
<brummig> _moep_ ich bin noch am linux lernen, ich hab zwar schon 2 bücher gelesen und einiges rumprobiert und kapiere das meiste doch brauche ich bei einigen sachen doch noch hilfe, wie darf ich das verstehen per ssh kopieren?
<brummig> lese gerade
<eminor> lesen ist nie verkehrt :>
<eminor> brummig: welchen befehl hast du genau benutzt?
<brummig> sudo rsync -av --progress /tank/c /tank.backup
<bekks> Das sieht nach ZFS aus, oder?
<brummig> hehe hatte mal mit dem gedanken gespielt freenas zu verwenden und hab es getestet damals lief es mir zu langsam und überhaupt wollte ich meine linux kentnisse verbessern... hab mich von dem namen aber nur begeistern lassen... ist ext4
<bekks> ah ok.
<brummig> meine nas ist nun über 2 jahre dauerhaft am laufen und möchte nun alles auf meine neuen 2x 4tb raid5 kopieren
<brummig> bevor ich mich an den umbau der nas traue
<_moep_> brummig: du kannst auch daten via ssh/scp kopieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<brummig> ok mal sehen ob ichs verstanden habe? ich habe lokal den mount: tank.backup und möchte von meiner nas aus tank den ordner c erstellen, ist das so richtig? sudo scp -r root@192.168.177.200:/tank/c /tank.backup/c 
<brummig> lokal /tank.backup und möchte das er mir den ordner c unter /tank.backup/ erstellt.
<eminor> brummig: könnte klappen
<brummig> ich teste erstmal an nem dummy bevor ich mich traue ;)
<eminor> ich würde aber fast bei rysnc bleiben und versuchen das problem zu lösen, weil rsync so schöne optionen hat wie --exclude, womit man z.B. temporäre dateien usw. vom kopieren ausnehmen kann
<eminor> falls du unbedingt verschlüsselung brauchst, kannst du auch rsync und ssh kombinieren
<eminor> auf rsync verzichten finde ich zu schade :)
<brummig> eminor hat bisher immer hingehauen auch mit externen datenträgern... aber jetzt plötzlich dieses problem
<brummig> verstehe nicht woher das rührt
<eminor> brummig: vergleich mal die rechte und den besitzer der dateien, bei denen das kopieren fehlschlägt mit den dateien bei denen das kopieren funktionert
<eminor> brummig: stimmen dateirechte, besitzer und gruppe überein?
<brummig> eminor ja gleicher benutzer gleiche gruppe
<brummig> hab irgendwo gelesen das sich dieses problem lösen lässt wenn man die nfs freigabe mit nfs3 erstellt statt der neuen nfs4 ?
<brummig> gibt das sinn?
<brummig> scp ist ja ganz nett aber 16 MB/s ? ^^
<eminor> brummig: mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass die dateien bei denen das kopieren nicht funktionert ein leerzeichen im pfad haben
<eminor> brummig: vielleicht wird deswegen ein teil des dateinamens bei dem chown fälschlicherweise als argument interpretiert und deshalb die fehlermeldung
<brummig> ahhh hatte ich auch bereits in verdacht aber wieder verworfen weil er ordner erstellt hatte die auch leerzeichen im namen hatten... aber das im zusammenspiel mit anderen zeichen könnte eine möglichkeit sein
<brummig> aber warum hat mir letztes mal mein backup keine schwierigkeiten bereitet?
<eminor> oh.. bei den anderen dateien ist auch ein leerzeichen im pfad
<brummig> hat sich etwas geändert an rsync ?
<eminor> :D
<eminor> ich sollte schlafen
<brummig> hehehe ich auch... hab bestimmt 6 mal versucht mit rm -r nen testordner zu löschen und mich gewundert warum es nicht geht bis mir auffiel das ich immer wieder den falschen ordnernamen verwendet habe ;)
<brummig> das wird heut nix mehr... ich versuch morgen hier wieder mein glück
<eminor> brummig: eigentlich nicht, ich schätze es liegt an nfs
<brummig> ich denke auch das es an nfs liegt
<eminor> brummig: ja, morgen sind dann auch die spezis wieder da :)
<brummig> danke für die hilfestellung :)
<eminor> keine ursache
<brummig> n8 :)
<eminor> brummig: gute nacht :)
<LupusE> g'morgen
<thingamabob> morgen
<KING_LEE> Mahlzeit! Nach der Neuinstallation von Ubuntu 13.10 (64bit) auf meinem Laptop der mein zweite Monitor nicht an, wird nicht erkannt. Weiß jemand Rat? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6668076/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Pack mal die Ausgabe von `xrandr -q` in einen Pastebin, bitte
<KING_LEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6668100/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> hmmh, das ist seltsam.
<dadrc> Kabel heile?
<dadrc> Und sauber verschraubt?
<KING_LEE> jup
<bekks> KING_LEE: ZWeiten Monitor erst nachträglich angeschlossen?
<KING_LEE> am laptop verschraub ichs nie, weil ich den rechner zu oft wieder abbaue, hat aber nie probleme bereitet
<KING_LEE> nein
<KING_LEE> meinst du bei der installation oder im betrieb?
<bekks> Im Betrieb.
<KING_LEE> nein
<bekks> Hast du mal neu gebooted?
<KING_LEE> ja schon öfters
<KING_LEE> ok, problem gelöst: ich hab ne verlängerung von dem kapel unterm schreibtisch nicht berücksichtigt, schein doch ein kabel zu sein
<dadrc> ^^
<KING_LEE> jetzt würde ich noch gerne ne frage zur einrichtung von pure data stellen. ich habe mir pd-extended installiert. nach dem start bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung: 
<KING_LEE> ALSA output error (restart failed): Broken pipe
<KING_LEE> tried but couldn't sync A/D/A
<NTQ> Hi Leute, wenn ich in Nemo oder Nautilus per Klick auf das Ejekt-Symbol ein USB-Speichermedium auswerfe, dann passiert es mir oft, dass ich das Speichermedium zu früh entferne, während 'umount' noch läuft. Ich kriege auch nirgendwo eine Meldung, dass noch synchronisiert wird oder ähnliches. Ich schaue dann immer selbst per 'pgrep umount', ob der Prozess noch läuft. Gab es da nicht mal ein Hinweisfenster, was angezeigt hat, dass m
<bekks> !512
<kubine> bekks: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<PBeck> http://wiki.yourse.de/doku.php?id=linux:ecryptfs_locate - unity ignoriert die locate db auch, wenn ich die variable in .pam_environment setze
<kubine> Title: linux:ecryptfs_locate [] (at wiki.yourse.de)
<PBeck> http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Umgebungsvariablen_unter_Ubuntu_permanent_setzen <= variable wird trotz verschlüsseltem verzeichnis gesetzt (änderung in common-session)
<kubine> Title: Umgebungsvariablen unter Ubuntu permanent setzen – Thomas Krenn Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<PBeck> soweit ich das in unity-lenes-file sehe, scheint unity nur normal locate zu nutzen - wertet zusätzlich noch die blacklist aus. Dort ist aber nichts drin was es blocken sollte
<PBeck> oh wartet, vielleicht gehts doch
<PBeck> doch durch die eintragung in .pam_environment gehts
<PBeck> allerdings findet er z. B. die datei dbus_log nur, wenn ich dbus_ eingebe - dbus gibts kein ergebnis
<PBeck> ok ich weiß wieso - limit ist 128 sucheinträge. Wenn ich nach radio (statt radio.m3u) suche gibt es über 128 einträge und die liegen alle in unter home
<Darkfire2012> nabend.
<Brill> happy new year everybody 
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-01
<nagha> der "hier entpacken" link im Kontext Menu will weder bei nautilus, noch bei pcmanfm oder thunar sein Dienst erfüllen. Ich nutze lxde. Es passiert einfach garnichts.
<jokrebel> was ist das denn für eine Datei? Was sagt "file" darüber?
<noseeder> Hallo. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen pc mit ubuntu 12.04 der dauernd laufen soll in den standby betrieb zu schicken wenn im netzwerk gewissen IP Adressen nicht mehr vorhanden sind und ihn bei start der rechner hinter der IP wieder selbstständig aufwachen zu lassen?
<apollo13> noseeder: ersteres ja, zweiteres nein, das müssen die anderen rechner schon via wake on lan machen
<bekks> noseeder: Nur gesteuert von einem weiteren Rechner.
<noseeder> ok
<noseeder> dann werde ich das später angehen. denn dre rechner soll von TV PS3 etc gestartet werden, da dort alle Multimedia Daten liegen
<apollo13> das wirst du nicht schaffen
<apollo13> gerade tv und ps3 sind nicht wirklich geräte wo du was rumwerken kannst
<apollo13> ohne extra dritten pc der rennt wir das schwer werden
<noseeder> ok dann ist mein 2. Ansatz der energie einsparung alle Hardware abschalten zu lassen bei nichtnutzung die geht.
<noseeder> Heist HDD shutdown wenn geht nochmehr.
 * apollo13 sieht nicht wo das problem ist den rechner von hand zu starten
<bekks> HDD shutdown geht massiv auf die Lebensdauer einer Festplatte.
<apollo13> einfach auf die selbe steckerleiste und mit power on ac starten
<apollo13> noseeder: für ne festplatte ist es eigentlich besser wenn sie 24/7 rennt
<apollo13> zumindest für ne raidedition, consumer zeugs ist eh nur schrott
<noseeder> habe da eine 24/7 platte drin die anderen 3 sind noch Consumer zeug werden aber ausgetauscht sofern geld da ist.
<noseeder> Zugriff auf die Platten ist eher selten. dann aber über einige 2-3 stunden
<bekks> Power on AC.
<noseeder> daher meine idee die platten für die 8-14 stunden in denen kein Zugriff ist abschalten zu lassen
<jokrebel> Master/Slave-Steckerleiste wär doch auch noch ne Möglichkeit, oder? (auch wenns Offtopic ist)
<apollo13> jokrebel: und den pc als slave? schlechte idee :þ
<apollo13> oder werden die dinger zusätzlich mit usb verbunden und schicken dem gerät dann nen shutdown signal?
<bekks> Dann nennt man die USV :)
<apollo13> hehe
<stevieh> meine laptopfestplatten im server werden auch locker >3 Jahre alt... das reicht
<FuLgOrE> hallo und frohes Neues
<FuLgOrE> weiß einer, wie ich einen speziellen Dateinamen rekursiv von einer Website herunterladen kann?
<FuLgOrE> bei wget finde ich nur die Möglichkeit, nach Suffixen zu filtern
<FuLgOrE> konkret würde ich gerne von den ubuntu irc logfiles nur die ubuntu-touch.txt's herunterladen
<bekks> FuLgOrE: Eine Dateiendung ist ein Suffix.
<FuLgOrE> bekks: jo, ich würde aber gerne nach dem Namen selbst suchen (Prefix?)
<FuLgOrE> also rekursiv nur die #ubuntu-touch.txt herunterladen
<brummig> hallo zusammen, war vor zwei tagen schon einmal hier, jedoch wohl ein wenig zu spät weil hier niemand mehr wach war. habe folgendes problem wenn ich "sudo rsync -av --progress /tank/b /tank.backup" ausführe: http://pastie.org/8588913
<bekks> die lösung nannte man dir doch?
<brummig> bekks: hab alles probiert funktioniert nicht
<brummig> bekks: erkenn das problem nicht, wenn ich über laptop das nfs share mounte habe ich den fehler nicht
<brummig> bekks: dort kann ich aber nicht das raid mounten wegen fehlenden sata anschluss :/
<PBeck> hi
<Bl4ck> hi
<Bl4ck> Hi an alle, ich bin Linux Neuling und brauche ein bissl Hilfe. Ich habe ein Tripleboot mit Windows, Ubuntu und elementaryOS. Jedes mal wenn ein Kernelupdate kommt gehen meine Schönheitseinstellungen am Grub verloren, je nachdem mit welchem Linux ich das Update als erstes durchführe. Mir wurde geraten nicht bei einem Grub zu deinstallieren. Kann ich es irgendwie einstellen, dass Ubuntu die absolute Kontrolle über den Grub 
<Bl4ck> hat? Bitte ausführlich erklären oder ein paar gute Schlagwörter sagen womit ich sinnvoll nach meinem Problem suchen kann.
<jokrebel> Bl4ck: Installier von dem anderen Linux den Grub nicht im MBR sondern in die Partition. Wenn ein neuer Kernel kam im Ubuntu ein update-grub ausführen.
<Bl4ck> wie finde ich heraus wo der Grub installiert wird? ich mach einfach bei synaptic installieren und fertig :)
<bekks> Dann wird grub nirgendwohin installiert.
<bekks> Die Installation würde dich sonst fragen.
<Bl4ck> Also einfach den Grub deinstallieren über synaptic und dann neu installieren und er fragt mich automatisch?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Wenn du grub in den MBR installieren willst, benutz grub-install
<Bl4ck> und wenn nicht ?
<bekks> Dann halt nicht.
<bekks> Wenn du nur das Paket installieren willst, reicht die Installation über synaptic.
<Bl4ck> dumme frage aber warum sollte auf beiden systemen grub drauf sein ?
<bekks> Weil beide Systeme einen bootloader installiert haben wollen?
<jokrebel> Bl4ck: Weil Grub nicht komplett in den MBR passt und die Teile die dann aufgerufen werden zum jeweiligen OS passen müssen.
<Bl4ck> ok
<jokrebel> hatten wir das nicht neulich erst durchgekaut mit Dir?
<Bl4ck> wie sehe ich welcher grub den mbr nutzt? oder ob er das macht ?
<bekks> Gar nicht.
<Bl4ck> @jokrebel nicht das ich wüsstr
<PBeck> Bl4ck: lass die schönheitspflege und lass das ding einfach starten - wird sowieso normalerweise nur sekunden angezeigt.
<bekks> Bl4ck: Mit welchem OS willst du denn deinen Grub in den MBR installieren?
<Bl4ck> @bekks ubuntu
<jokrebel> Bl4ck: Du musst aber dem anderen OS dann noch unbedingt sagen, dass es nicht mehr den MBR nutzen soll. Sonst ist nach dem nächsten Kernelupdate dort wieder der andere an der Macht.
<Bl4ck> jokrebel: ja und das mache ich indem ich ihn über synaptic neu in die partition installiere?
<jokrebel> Bl4ck: Wie das in Deinem anderen OS geht weiß ich nicht. Bei Ubuntu kann man bei der Installation festlegen ob Grub in den MBR oder in die jeweilige Platte oder Partition einnistet.
<Bl4ck> Jokrebel: find ich das im nachhinein irgendwie raus?
<jokrebel> Bl4ck: Vermutlich wirst Du das Grub _dortdrin_ umkonfigurieren müssen oder komplett neu installieren und halt dann diesmal nicht die MBR-Installation auswählen.
<Bl4ck> jokrebel: und wie greife ich auf dortdrin zu?
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-02
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Mike1> guten Tag!
<Mike1> Mamas Epson Perfection 1250 PHOTO will noch immer nicht
<Mike1> scanimage -L klappt beim ersten Aufruf nach dem Anstecken noch
<Mike1> danach hängt es ewig und failt dann irgendwann
<Mike1> wenn man die debug-Optionen voll aufdreht gibt es ein „[plustek] * could not read version register!“
<Mike1> [plustek] open failed: -1
<Mike1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/1250196
<kubine> Title: Bug #1250196 “sane plustek backend not working on USB 3 root hub...” : Bugs : “sane-backends” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Mike1> hört sich fast so an wie das
<lonavera> Hallo zusammen. Ich betreibe einen Laptop als Server. Dieser ist per HDMI am Fernseher angeschlossen. Den internen Bildschirm habe ich abgeschaltet. Ich habe gestern auf Ubuntu 13.10 aktualisiert und seit dem wird automatisch der interne Bildschirm angeschaltet sobald ich den Fernseher abschalte. Wie bekomme ich das weg? Vielen dank im voraus.
<PBeck> lonavera: wird das nicht mit xrandr konfiguriert?
<PBeck> lonavera: xrandr --query
<lonavera> Kann gut sein, ich weiß im Moment noch gar nicht wo ich Anfangen soll zu suchen (Ob Nvidia, oder x..)
<PBeck> lonavera: und dann setze mal xrandr --output HDMI-0 (HDMI-0 durch die ausgabe ersetzen)
<lonavera> Heißt wirklich HDMI-0:) Probier ich gleich mal
<lonavera> Ist ohne Fehler zurück gekommen aber bisher keine Änderung ersichtlich. Sollte er jetzt nicht mehr automatisch umschalten?
<apollo13> xrandr tut afaik bei nvidia nicht wirklich
<apollo13> nimm das nvidia config zeugs
<PBeck> lonavera: wie ich gerade sehe, gibts auch ne gui - im dash anzeigegeräte eintippen
<lonavera> @PBeck: Leider schaltet er auch nach dem Kommando noch automatisch zum internen Monitor wenn ich den Fernseher abschalte.
<lonavera> Ich muß noch dazu erwähnen, dass ich KDE als Desktop benutze.
<PBeck> lonavera: nutzt du den offiziellen nvidia treiber? 
<PBeck> dann versuch mal das was apollo13 empfiehlt
<lonavera> Ja, den der mit Ubuntu mitkommt (304.88)
<lonavera> Ich mit dem NVIDIA Werkzeug schon die Ausgabe auf dem HDMI anschalten und den internen Bildschirm abschalten. Aber sobald ich den Fernseher abschalte, schaltet er automatisch wieder zurück:(
<PBeck> apollo13: welcher kommt da mit?
<apollo13> kA
<lonavera> Ich finde dort keine Einstellung um das zu verindern
<lonavera> verhindern
<PBeck> lonavera: sudo nvidia-settings?
<apollo13> gksudo wenn das ein gui program ist
<PBeck> jop genau, richtig.
<lonavera> Das NVIDIA Config-Werkzeug habe ich offen, aber was soll ich da einstellen?
<apollo13> was anderes, klapp den deckel zu dann wird der bildschirm im normalfall nicht eingeschalten :þ
<lonavera> Dann wird der Laptop zu heiß, weil die Tastatur ein teil der Belüftung ist
<Fuchs> *eingeschaltet 
<apollo13> Fuchs: !"§$%&/(
<apollo13> Fuchs: dir auch ein frohes neues ;)
<lonavera> Ich probier trotzdem mal, ob das mein Problem lösen würde
<jokrebel> lonavera: Eventuell hast Du dafür auch eine Fn... Tastenkombination
<PBeck> lonavera: wenn alles durch hast, kenne ich noch eine notlösung - ist allerdings nicht elegant ;)
<PBeck> lonavera: monitor abklemmen ...
<lonavera> Ich hab jetzt mal per FN-Taste auf den Fernseher umgeschaltet. Beim ersten Test blieb der interne Bildschirm auch aus obwohl ich den Fernseher ausgeschaltet habe:)
<lonavera> Ob das auch einen Rechnerneustart übersteht?
<lonavera> Zu früh gefreut. Beim zweiten Versuch hat er wieder automatisch auf den Laptop zurück geschaltet:(
<lonavera> An Monitor abklemmen dachte ich auch schon, aber da muss es doch ne andere Lösung geben. Ich weiß nicht wie weit ich meinen Laptop dafür zerlegen müsste.
<jokrebel> lonavera: Je nach Belegung ist diese Tastenkombination auch mehrfach belegt. (zB. 1) nur intern 2) nur extern 3) beide)
<lonavera> Ja, ist bei mir mehrfach belebgt. Ich krieg ja auch hin, das der Fernseher an und der interne abgeschaltet ist. Aber wenn ich den Fernseher ausschalte geht der interne wieder an
<PBeck> jokrebel: funktioniert das auch, wenn ich mit xev die keycodes aufzeichne und beim start dann ausführen lasse?
<lonavera> Welche Kompenente verursacht mein Problem eigentlich? Würde es helfen den NVIDIA Treiber weg zu schmeißen?
<PBeck> jokrebel: dann könnte es den systemstart überleben
<lonavera> @PBeck: Wie gesagt: Leider tuts doch nicht:(
<PBeck> aso mein fehler. Brauchst du den nvidia treiber?
<lonavera> Keine Ahnung:)
<PBeck> vielleicht tuts der freie auch
<lonavera> Was ist denn am NVIDIA besser?
<lonavera> Ob der freie überhaupt den HDMI benutzen kann und dort dann auch der Ton funktioniert?
<PBeck> lonavera: poste mal die ausgabe von glxinfo | grep 'OpenGL version string' 
<jokrebel> PBeck: Fürchte, dass die Fn-Tastenkombinationen nicht so ohne weiteres in ne Automatik gebaut werden können. Aber ggf. läßt sich der "intern" im BIOS deaktivieren.
<lonavera> OpenGL version string: 4.2.0 NVIDIA 304.88
<PBeck> oh bios ist womöglich noch ne option - kann man den monitor dort ausschalten?
<lonavera> Leider lässt sich der interne Bildschirm im Bios nicht abschalten. Ich konnte nicht mal die interne Soundkarte im Bios abschalten:(
<lonavera> Ich schmeiß mal den NVIDIA Treiber runter und schaue obs was hilft. Wenn nicht melde ich mich nochmal. Vielen dank auf jeden Fall schonmal für die Unterstützung. Schönen Tag noch.
<k1l_> ohne nvidia wird aber hdmi nicht so fluppen, imho
<PBeck> k1l_: kann der freie das nicht?
<k1l_> PBeck: hängt da nicht der ganze DRM stack dran? das ist (afaik) beim prop. deutlich besser. hab mich aber schon länger nicht mehr darum kümmern müssen
<PBeck> k1l_: ok. setze kein nvidia ein und weiß deshalb nicht wie es aktuell ausschaut. Meine intel grafikkarte musste ich noch nie händisch anfassen. Tut einfach. Auch hdmi ohne probleme. Nur den sound muss ich immer manuell umstellen, das wäre automatisch geschickter
<dominik-w> Moin
<dominik-w> Warum kann ich mit umask 0000 nicht die rechte neu erstellter datein auf 777 setzen?
<Fuchs> dominik-w: Schuss ins Blaue: weil das Dateisystem das nicht kann/will  (z.B. noexec)
<Fuchs> aber ohne genauere Angaben ist das Kristallkugel 
<dominik-w> hmmm
<Fuchs> (Was fuer ein Dateisystem, was fuer ein Datentraeger, wie hast Du die umask gesetzt, welche Rechte bekommen die Dateien stattdessen, wie legst Du sie an ...) 
<dominik-w> brauche für drupal schreibrechte für den www benuter für den files ordner
<Fuchs> das sollte ein chmod oder chown beheben koennen
<dominik-w> sed s/benuter/benutzer
<Fuchs> vermutlich willst Du das rekursiv setzen (-R), aber aufpassen damit
<dominik-w> leider soll der www benutzer auch datein erstellen
<dominik-w> und anschließend bearbeiten
<dominik-w> ja....
<dominik-w> habe schon ein chmod -R 777 files durchlafen lassen
<Fuchs> das sollte ja nun kein Problem sein, einfach die Ordnerrechte korrekt setzen
<Fuchs> *schauder*
<Fuchs> damit duerfen _alle_ alles. 
<dominik-w> xD
<Fuchs> wolltest Du das nicht auf den Nutzer oder eine Gruppe beschraenken? 
<dominik-w> nein für die welt, da es ja für www sichtbar sein soll
<Fuchs> aktuell darf die ganze Welt in dem Ordner Dateien nicht nur ansehen, sondern auch modifizieren und ausfuehren
<Fuchs> ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob Du das wirklich so willst
<dominik-w> ja
<dominik-w> mein problem momnetan ist WD file: The file permissions could not be set on public://ctools/css.
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drupal   << den hast Du gesehen? Da steht auch das mit den Rechten drin
<kubine> Title: Drupal › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Walter88> Huhu! Lassen sich bei Filezilla eigentlich die Spaltenbreiten für den Remote Server irgendwie einstellen?
<Lucid_Lynx> Hallo, wie aktulisiere ich die ´locate-Datenbank` ?
<apollo13> updatedb.mlocate
<jokrebel> Lucid_Lynx: Mit "sudo updatedb"
<Lucid_Lynx> danke..
<PBeck> Lucid_Lynx: wird allerdings jeden tag upgedatet
<PBeck> upgedated*
<kaan> hallo! ich hätte mal ne frage. meine festplatte dreht sich eigentlich immer. kann ich das abstellen?
<jokrebel> kaan: Ist eher schädlich wenn die ständig wieder loslaufen muss; generell kann man das aber schon festlegen, wenn man denn trotzdem möchte.
<kaan> jokrebel, möchte es nicht ständig machen. nur z.b. gerade jetzt, wo ich einen längeren text lese.
<kaan> ich hab es mit hdparm -y versucht, aber sie stoppt nur kurz und läuft sofort wieder los
<kaan> oder dass ich die maximale drehungsgeschwindigkeit ganz niedrig einstellen kann. das wäre fast noch besser
<jokrebel> kaan: Klar, da müssten schon auch Hintergrundprozesse die auf irgendwelche Configs immer wieder mal zugreifen wollen da auch erstmal sowas aufhören.
<kaan> ja genau
<jokrebel> Ist die so laut? Oder warum will man das?
<kaan> nicht so meega laut, aber wenn ich so auf der couch liege und alles um mich herum ist ruhig, dann hört man das schon (laptop)
<jokrebel> kaan: Ob das nicht eher der Lüfter ist? Also ich hör meine Festplatte am Laptop nur wenn ich das Ohr direkt drauflege. Den Lüfter hingegen kann man oft auch so hören.
<kaan> hihi, jokrebel, ne, ist schon die platte, brummt eher, der lüfter hört sich anders an
<jokrebel> kaan: Ich fürchte aber, dass man da schon mehr basteln müsste als einfach nur mit hdparm (entweder zusätzlich ne SSD auf der dann das Zeug liegt wo immer drauf zugegriffen wird - oder dieses Zeug in den RAM packe)
<kaan> jokrebel, hmm okay, und nicht abschalten, aber, wie gesagt, die maximale drehgeschwindigkeit senken? ist das "einfach" möglich? ansonsten war ne SSD auch eine alternative, die ich in erwägung gezogen hatte (schon allein wegen des geschwindigkeitsboosts)...
<jokrebel> kaan: Google findet da schon ein paar Sachen dazu. zB. http://linuxundich.de/hardware/festplatten-automatisch-im-betrieb-in-den-standby-schalten/    http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tuning#Aktivitaet-reduzieren ...
<kubine> Title: Festplatten automatisch im Betrieb in den Standby schalten | Linux und Ich (at linuxundich.de)
<kaan> jokrebel, der zweite link ist hilfreich, danke. da kann ich temporäre dateien in den RAM schreiben lassen... bin gespannt, wie das funktioniert
<jokrebel> viel Erfolg. Das waren nur die auf den ersten Blick interessantesten von über 600k Treffern ;-)
<kaan> also ich bin mal weg, testen, danke. jokrebel
<locodir-user> Guten abend, ich hab mal eine frage zur Installation auf einer SSD festplatte. 
<jokrebel> einfach Frage stellen
<locodir-user> hab mir eine OZD 120 gb ssd gekauft und wollte dort nun linux mint installieren. erstmal startet es per live usb und erkennt die festplatte. wenn es dann zum partitionieren geht kommt die meldung, dass zu wenig platz ist ( 0 mb). als ich versucht hab die festplatte zu öffnen kommt die meldung dass ich nicht dir rechte dazu hab
<locodir-user> habs mittlerweile mit ubuntu, linux mint und zorin ausprobiert. ging alles nicht, windoof ging jedoch drauf :/
<locodir-user> hatte dann per ubuntu live usb das ding mit ext4 formatiert, aber das hat auch net hingehauen, da dannach immer noch windoof geladen hat
<locodir-user> keiner eine idee, was es sein könnte?
<PBeck> locodir-user: wie heißt der dazugehörige computer, notebook?
<locodir-user> ist ein pc, denn ich mir mal als ganzes geholt hab
<PBeck> und die ssd ist neu?
<locodir-user> welche daten brauchst du denn?
<locodir-user> ja, vor 3 wochen geholt
<PBeck> davor schon linux installiert?
<locodir-user> ja, aber auf meinem laptop und diesem pc auf der hdd
<locodir-user> d.h. linux hatte mit dieser hardwarezusammenstellung an sich schon gearbeitet
<PBeck> locodir-user: welche ubuntu version hast du ausprobiert?
<locodir-user> ubuntu 12.04, linux mint 16
<PBeck> locodir-user: bin bei ssd nicht up to date - hast du diesen artikel schon durchgelesen? => http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Grundlagen
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> locodir-user: intel ssd?
<PBeck> apollo13: ocz
<apollo13> lol
<PBeck> *ozd
<locodir-user> vertipp, jop ist eine izc
<locodir-user> verflixt.. ocZ
<apollo13> geh davon aus dass sie putt ist^^
<locodir-user> hm, windoof ging ja eig drauf
<Longbottom> locodir-user: Hab dein Problem nicht mitbekommen, aber OCZ erinnert mich an: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Laufwerk-Hardware-154124/News/OCZ-veroeffentlicht-SSD-Firmware-zur-Loesung-des-BSOD-850103/
<kubine> Title: OCZ veröffentlicht SSD-Firmware zur Lösung des BSOD (at www.pcgameshardware.de)
<Darkfire2012> Frohes Neues Jahr ünsche ich allen.
<Darkfire2012> wünsche
<fabian232421> hallo. ich habe versucht meinen drucker (Canon MF4320D) unter ubuntu 13.10 zum drucken zu bekommen. das ganze ging vor längerer zeit auch schonmal (anderer pc). hilfe wäre super. danke 
<user82> fabian232421, ein paar mehr details außer "geht nicht" wären schon gut
<fabian232421> user82, ja also ich hab die treiber von canon runtergeladen und installiert (UFR 2.70 oder so). jetzt habe ich unter drucker(in den systemeinstellungen) den drucker stehen.  
<jokrebel> fabian232421: Bis dahin einstweilen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon-Drucker
<user82> druckaufträge stehen still oder quitieren mit nem fehler?
<kubine> Title: Canon-Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> fabian232421: Runterladen und installieren ist meist nicht der beste Weg unter Linux.
<fabian232421> user82, wenn ich if i run "/usr/sbin/lpinfo -v" im terminal eingebe kommt "direct usb://Canon/MF4320-4350%20(UFRII%20LT)?serial=SJ3003711560M&interface=1". das serscheint mir falsch zu sein
<user82> ich hätte damit kein problem. was macht er denn wenn du drucken willst?
<fabian232421> user82, im ubuntu siehts aus als würde alles laufen. beim drucker tut sich gar nichts. druckerstatus ist: Untätig - src = libcanon_pdlwrapper.c, line = 514, err = 0¥nError Response:ReqNo=2, SeqNo=3,opvpErrorNo=-2
<user82> ich hatte bei meinem mal dass einfach in cups irgendwo "Pause" etc drinstand
<user82> dann hat er alle aufträge gesammelt und nicht verarbeitet
<fabian232421> okay. da kommen wir zum nächsten problem. ich kann mich in cups nicht als admin anmelden (druckaufträge abbrechen oder ähnliches)
<fabian232421> "sudo lppasswd -g sys -a root" habe ich probiert, kann auch ein passwort vergeben. aber anmelden geht nicht
<KING_LEE> guten abend, hat jemand zufääig schonmal die interwrite software workspace auf  ubuntu 13.10 installiert? Ich hatte es auf 12.10 am laufen und weiß jetzt nicht woran es liegt das ich sie nicht mehr installieren kann. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6681013/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<KING_LEE> /lib/libc.so.6 kommt mir von meinem letzten systemanschuss irgendwie bekannt vor, vielleicht war interwrite der grund  : /
<KING_LEE> btw es handelt sich um eine arbeitsoberfläche für ein interaktives whiteboard
<bekks> Mach doch mal ein ls -lha /lib/libc.so.6
<KING_LEE> http://www.einstruction.com/products/interactive-whiteboards
<kubine> Title: Interactive Whiteboards | © eInstruction® (at www.einstruction.com)
<KING_LEE> was macht das dann genau?
<ppq> das mit der nicht funktionierenden GUI liegt vielleicht daran, dass du java als root ausführst (urgs)
<bekks> KING_LEE: Das macht ein ls -lha und hat eine Ausgabe.
<bekks> Java als root ist eine... ungute Idee :)
<KING_LEE> ppq: ich folge nur der anleitung https://support.einstruction.com/entries/21202598-Installing-Workspace-for-Linux
<kubine> Title: Installing Workspace for Linux : eInstruction Technical Support (at support.einstruction.com)
<bekks> KING_LEE: Kriegen wir die Ausgabe von ls -lha /lib/libc.so.6 ?
<KING_LEE> die datei scheints nicht zu geben
<bekks> Gibt es die Datei oder nicht?
<KING_LEE> robert@cds-detroit:~$ ls -lha /lib/libc.so.6 | pastebinit
<KING_LEE> ls: Zugriff auf /lib/libc.so.6 nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<KING_LEE> Sie versuchen ein leeres Dokument zu senden, Abbruch.
<bekks> Dann ist die Ausgabe von "uname -p" sicherlich "x86_64"?
<KING_LEE> ja
<bekks> Kannst du dann bitte noch die folgenden Befehle in einen Pastebin schieben? lsb_release -a; cat /etc/issue; uname -a
<KING_LEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6681085/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Das ist nur die Ausgabe von uname -a
<KING_LEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6681099/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<KING_LEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6681105/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Jetzt fehlt noch der erste Befehl.
<KING_LEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6681134/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> KING_LEE: Ist diese Software bei Dir eine 32- oder eine 64-Bit Anwendung?
<KING_LEE> wie kann ich das herausfinden? steht nicht explizit dran:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6681134/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Hat das schon mal jemand gehabt, das in der Konsole keine CRs mehr angezeigt werden. Auch der cursor ist weg. Was man eingibt, wird nicht angezeigt. Gibt es für die Konsole eventuell eine Reset befehl das die Standard Startwerte in dieser wieder ausgeführt werden, was die Eingabe anbelangt?
<bekks> dreamon: Wie könnte ein Resetbefehl wohl lauten? :)
<dreamon> clear bringts nicht.
<KING_LEE> ich vermute mal stark das es 32bit ist, auf meinem alten system hat es funktioniert und ich bin erst mit der neuinstallation auf 64 bit gewechselt
<bekks> KING_LEE: Meine letzte Frage hat nichts mit lsb_release -a zu tun.
<bekks> dreamon: clear; reset;
<dreamon> bekks, lol.. reset hats gebracht :)
<KING_LEE> bekks: wie kann ich's herausfinden? 
<Longbottom> dreamon: 'reset' kannte ich noch nicht. Ich hab bisher 'stty sane' getippt, das hat den Vorteil, dass es das Terminal nicht cleart. Geht dafür nur meistens;-)
<bekks> KING_LEE: Eigentlich ist es auch egal. Gibt es die Datei: /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 ?
<dreamon> Longbottom, Danke für den Tip. Ich muß "stty sane" zweimal hintereinander aufrufen, dann hat es den gleichen effekt nur ohne clear
<bekks> dreamon: Longbottom: Was treibt ihr denn mit euren Terminals, dass ihr das überhaupt eingeben müsst?
<KING_LEE> nein
<bekks> KING_LEE: Dann installier mal das Paket: libc6-i386
<dreamon> Longbottom, Sehe gerade das der Cursor noch fehlt.
<Longbottom> bekks: Manchmal mach ich ein 'cat binaerdatei', wenn ich denke, es ist ein Shellscript;-) Und manchmal gibt es halt auch Programmierfehler meinerseits.
<dreamon> bekks, Ich programmiere mit ncurses und ausgabe schön in Fenster umzuleiten. Alles von der Konsole aus. Beim Verlassen, erzeugt er scheinbar je nachdem welches Fenster zuletzt gezeichnet wurde blödsinn.
<bekks> Longbottom: Das kann man vorher mit "file binaerdatei" testen. Potentiell kann man sich mit einem "cat binaerdatei" das gesamte System zerschiessen.
<Longbottom> bekks: Ja, das file mach ich auch meistens. 'cat binaerdatei' kann das System selber nicht zerschießen, höchstens die Terminaleinstellungen.
<bekks> Denkst du. Potentiell sind sehr einfach Konstrukte denkbar, die dein gesamtes System löschen.
<KING_LEE> bekks: ok, hab ich
<Longbottom> bekks: Und wie? cat ruft ja kein Programm aus, und die Shell führt den Zeichensalat auch nicht aus.
<bekks> Longbottom: Wie kann es denn dann Zeichensalat geben, wenn die Shelll damit nichts tut? :P
<bekks> KING_LEE: Jetzt gibt es die Datei: /lib32/libc.so.6 ?
<Longbottom> Der wird von cat ausgegeben.
<Longbottom> Aber du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet.
<KING_LEE> bekks: ja
<bekks> KING_LEE: Dann mach mal ein sudo ln -s /lib32/libc.so.6 /lib/libc.so.6
<bekks> KING_LEE: Und danach kannst du deinen Installer wieder ausführen.
<bekks> KING_LEE: Und grüss den Hersteller schön, für den unglaublichen Schrott, den er da gelinkt hat.
<KING_LEE> bekks:  was ist denn mit Oberflächenmodus gemeint? ich habe jetzt zwar diese fehlermeldung weg aber es geht dennoch nicht weiter http://paste.ubuntu.com/6681255/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Installier halt Nummer 5 statt Nummer 4. Wenn das auch nicht geht, wende Dich an den Support des Herstellers - dann haben die noch grösseren Mist gebaut als befürchtet :)
<KING_LEE> bekks, ja das hab ich schon versucht, support des herstellers werd ich morgen mal versuchen. wie gesagt, auf ubuntu 12.10 mit 32 bit hat es gut funktioniert  :/
<KING_LEE> mir ist nur nicht klar was der Oberflächenmodus sein soll. die meldung: Graphical installers are not supported by the VM. The console mode will be used instead...  sagt mir auch nicht viel
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe wenn du Nummer 5 statt Nummer 4 wählst?
<Longbottom> KING_LEE: Hast du versucht einen Oberflächenmodus zu setzen, wie in der letzten Zeile beschrieben?
<KING_LEE> longbottom: mir ist nicht ganz klar was damit gemint ist
<KING_LEE> bekks: Installer User Interface Mode Not Supported
<KING_LEE> The installer cannot run in this UI mode. To specify the interface mode, use the -i command-line option, followed by the UI mode identifier. The valid UI modes identifiers are GUI, Console, and Silent
<bekks> "Geben Sie den Oberflächenmodus mit der Befehlszeilenoption -i an, gefolgt vom Oberflächenmodusbezeichner. Die gültigen Oberflächenmodusbezeichner sind GUI, Konsole und Silent."
<bekks> Was könnte das bedeuten?
<KING_LEE> bekks: es sagt mir nichts
<bekks> Dann lies die einzelnen Worte doch mal.
<bekks> Was ist eine "Befehlszeile"?
<KING_LEE> ich habe den wm von lightdm auf gdm gewechselt und in gnome classic statt gnome shell die installation versucht
<bekks> Das spielt keine Rolle.
<KING_LEE> bekks: naja, eine eingabe von -i GUI würde ich mal vermuten
<bekks> Genau.
<KING_LEE> und was soll davor hin?
<bekks> Was rufst du denn auf, und bekommst diese lustige Ausgabe...?
<KING_LEE> sudo ./Workspace_Installer.bin4
<KING_LEE> ohne 4
<KING_LEE> https://support.einstruction.com/entries/21202598-Installing-Workspace-for-Linux
<bekks> Wieso installierst du das Programm nicht als User?
<kubine> Title: Installing Workspace for Linux : eInstruction Technical Support (at support.einstruction.com)
<bekks> Egal :) Das ist echte Dreckssoftware :)
<bekks> Werde mal kurzzeitig root mit sudo -i
<bekks> Und dann ruf den Installer mit der genannten Option auf.
<KING_LEE> bekks: ja, die ist echt kacke, ich hab halt so ein board in dem raum ich würde das gerne für meine präsentation am 7. nutzen. mich käst es halt an das es schonmal getan hat und ich den rechner dann verschossen hab, ich glaube du erinnerst dich. kurioserweise hatte das was mit dieser datei zu tun
<brennabor> ein gutes neues jahr! gibt es ein howto für eine ubuntu-installation auf notebook ohne cdrom, ohne usbboot, aber wahlweise mit usbfloppy-boot und mit pxe-boot?
<brennabor> also mit usbfloppy wäre mir am liebsten, das ganze als dualboot, weil windows-xp schon drauf ist
<k1l_> wenn usb-floppy, warum nicht usb-cdrom oder usb-stick?
<k1l_> und usb-floppy wird nicht gehen, wenn der rest auch nicht geht.
<k1l_> zu pxe gibts eine sehr ausführliche anleitung im wiki
<KING_LEE> bekks: ich würde da eh ActiveInspire von Promethean vorziehen die option -i gibt mir folgendes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6681395/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> !pxe_installation > brennabor 
<kubine> brennabor: Informationen zu PXE-Installation finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation
<bekks> KING_LEE: Ich darf dich mal zitieren: 0102 234753 < KING_LEE> bekks: naja, eine eingabe von -i GUI würde ich mal vermuten
<bekks> Wieso machst du "-i" wenn du "-i GUI" vermutest?
<KING_LEE> ja, das habe ich zuerst versucht, hat keinen anderen output gebracht
<bekks> Und in dem Hilfetext sind die konkreten Parameter für -i bescrieben.
<KING_LEE> bekks: mir ist leider nicht ganz klar wie das konkrete kommando aussehen soll. 
<ring0> ./Workspace_Installer.bin -i swing
<ring0> statt swing geht auch console oder silent 
<brennabor> o.k. den ersten Artikel hab ich, 5 Disketten um Ubuntu per Internet zu installieren. Wie lös ich das Problem mit der vorhandenen Windows-Installation?
<KING_LEE> ring0: das führt ales zu keinem erfolg  :(  an dem fehlermeldungen ändert sich nichts
<bekks> KING_LEE: ./whatever -i swing
<bekks> KING_LEE: steht doch da :)
<KING_LEE> ring0, bekks: nee, tut nicht.... 
<bekks> "tut nicht" ist... interpretierbar :)
<bekks> brennabor: Willst du Windows behalten?
<brennabor> ja
<KING_LEE> bekks: ja, in dem fall weiß ich nicht was ich anderes sagen soll
<bekks> brennabor: Dann wirst du dir einen PXE server mit gparted live bauen dürfen um dein Windows zu verkleinern, um anschliessend Ubuntu zu installieren.
<bekks> KING_LEE: Also gibt es keinerlei Ausgaben, nichts?
<KING_LEE> nur die, die es vorher auch schon gab, keine veränderung
<brennabor> ich hab unter windows mal einen pxe mit tftpd32 aufgesetzt, kann ich den dafür nutzen?
<bekks> KING_LEE: Wie sieht die komplette Ausgabe, inklusive des Befehls aus?
<bekks> brennabor: Keine Ahnung, ich habe noch nie einen TFTPD mit windows gebaut.
<KING_LEE> bei ./workspace_Installer.bin -i silent gibts halt keine 
<bekks> KING_LEE: m(
<bekks> KING_LEE: Wenn ich sage: -i swing, warum ganz genau benutzt du dann -i silent?
<bekks> Und was genau könnte "silent" bedeuten?
<KING_LEE> mir ist klar das silent keine ausgabe geben wird, - i swing gab nur den bekannten output von weiter oben und so hab ich die anderen optionen halt auch mal versucht
<brennabor> ich werde erstmal die deprecated methode mit 6 floppys ausprobieren
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-03
<KING_LEE> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6681631/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<talsamon> hallo,  ich ärgere mich darüber dass ich jedesmal den nvidia-treiber installieren muss wenn ubuntu den kernel updated , obwohl dkms installiert ist - kann man das ändern..... denke sollte es eigentlich automatisch machen (nach dkms  install -m nvidia.........)
<talsamon> uups hälfte verschluckt
<talsamon> hallo,  ich ärgere mich darüber dass ich jedesmal den nvidia-treiber installieren muss wenn ubuntu den kernel updated , obwohl dkms installiert ist 
<ppq> talsamon: nutz einfach den aus den paketquellen
<ppq> von hand installieren sollte man den normalerweise nicht
<talsamon> ppq, ist das paket aus den paketquellen
<talsamon> 173-173.14.37 
<ppq> ah, ok. die richtigen header sind auch installiert?
<talsamon> nach kernelupdate startet die oberfläche nicht mehr und ich muss in den single modus um dann mit apt das nvidia-paket neu installieren
<talsamon> die header kommen ja mit dem update mit
<ppq> also die zum genutzten kernel passenden, siehe auch uname -a
<talsamon> stimmt mit uname -a überein
<ppq> okay
<ppq> was interessantes in den dkms-logs?
<talsamon> /usr/src ..... nvidia-173.../dkms.conf ist da 
<talsamon> die /etc/conf ist leer  ... hab aber wie oben geschrieben dkms installl usw gemacht
<ppq> und die logs?
<talsamon> gibt kein dkms.log....er meldet während des installieren dkms.conf not foung
<talsamon> found
<ppq> aha
<talsamon> ppq ich weiss nicht muss man den inhalt der /usr/src....nvidia.../dkms.conf in die /etc/conf kopieren ?
<talsamon> hab beim googeln nicht viel darüber gefunden
<ppq>  /etc/conf? wovon sprichst du genau?
<ppq> du musst keine dkms-config irgendwohin kopieren
<talsamon> sorry /etc/dkms.conf
<ppq> die datei gibt es normalerweise nicht
<ppq> es gibt einiges in /etc/dkms/, zb. die framework.conf
<ppq> hast du da etwas geändert?
<ppq> default-werte sollten funktionieren
<talsamon> sorry schlampig war /etc/modprobe.d/dkms.conf
<ppq> da steht von haus aus auch nichts drin
<ppq> muss auch nicht
<ppq> hast du denn nun in der framework.conf was geändert?
<talsamon> nein dort ist alles auskommentiert
<ppq> ok
<ppq> installier mal nvidia-173 neu, offenbar kann dkms die dkms.conf dieses pakets nicht sehen - sollte übrigens /usr/src/nvidia-173-173.14.37/dkms.conf heißen, um schlampigkeiten zu vermeiden ;)
<brennabor> so, ich versuche eine installation über einen spiegelserver und benutze de.archive.ubuntu.com:80 u nd komme nicht weiter, welches verzeichnis muß ich danach auswählen, /ubuntu/ - /ubuntu-releases/ /ubuntu-dvd/ ?
<talsamon> so heisst sie auch, ich habs jetzt nur schnelligkeitshalber mit punkten ergänzt
<ppq> brennabor: ersteres, das danach sind ISOs
<talsamon> ppq die rechte der 173-173.14.37 /dkms.conf sind -rw-r--r-- sollte also passen
<brennabor> "ungültiger arciv-spiegel" - m uß ich da ein unterverzeichnis angeben oder sind die floppy-images zu alt, mit denen ich darauf zugreife? 
<ppq> brennabor: :) mag sein
<ppq> talsamon: was genau sagt apt denn beim kernelupdate? 
<talsamon> ppq genau nur die eine fehlermeldung die ich schon geschrieben habe - cannot find dkms.conf - sonst alles normal
<ppq> wirklich nur dkms.conf oder noch ein pfad?
<talsamon> ppq,  er sagt auch dass er dkms startet, und das tut er auch weil das modul für die virtualbox anscheinend installiert wird
<talsamon> ppq er schreibt nur dkms.conf
<talsamon> ppg aus dem apt-log Ersatz für nvidia-173 wird entpackt ...
<talsamon> Trigger für man-db werden verarbeitet ...
<talsamon> nvidia-173 (173.14.37-0ubuntu4) wird eingerichtet ...
<brennabor>  gut, eine andere mögliche variante: ich bekomme über eine DOS-diskette treiber für einen usbstick installiert, kann ich dann ubuntu von einem 2gb/fat16-stick aus installieren?
<talsamon> ppg und vorher run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 3.11.0-15-generic /boot/vmlinuz
<talsamon> -3.11.0-15-generic
<talsamon> Error! Could not locate dkms.conf file.
<ppq> brennabor: du könntest es mit plop versuchen, das kann auf jeden fall von einer floppy gestartet werden und unterstützt usb
<brennabor> plopKexec?
<ppq> brennabor: oder smartbootmanager, da ist das image (sbm.bin) mit auf den ubuntu install-cds. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManager
<kubine> Title: SmartBootManager - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> brennabor: wenn man die plpbtin.img mit dd auf die floppy schreibt sollte das schon gehen
<brennabor> ich hab die seite mit smartbootmanager schon gesehen, ich werde wahrscheinlich mit pxelinux weitermachen, das hat für ein anderes projekt geklappt.  
<brennabor> muß das alles wieder ausgraben
<brennabor> also danke für die tips, gn
<talsamon> ppq,  virtualmodul nicht installiert ... dkms install -m virtualbox -v 4.2.16 -k 3.11.0-15-generic  -->  Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.11.0-15-generics cannot be found.     UND  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.11.0-15 -->  linux-headers-3.11.0-15 ist schon die neueste Version.  ?????
<talsamon> ppq,  fehlt da irgendein link auf die headers ?
<talsamon> sudo dkms install -m virtualbox -v 4.2.16 -k 3.11.0-15-generics --kernelsourcedir /usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-15-generic/  -->  use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located  -    idiotie
<talsamon> selbes ergebnis wenn ich nur /usr/src/ angebe
<Lucid_Lynx> Hi, how do i determine the special device-file  for my printer ?
<jokrebel_> Lucid_Lynx: Wrong Channel or wrong language. For english speeking pleas use #ubuntu
<Lucid_Lynx> hmm, i used to be erroneous all the time..., sorry
<Lucid_Lynx> also, wie stelle ich fest über welchen usb-port bzw. device-file auf meinen Drucker zugegriffen wird ?
<Lucid_Lynx> denn das drucken funktioniert mit Openoffice eigentlich ganz gut , zumindest in S/W ...
<Lucid_Lynx> aber ink oder auch inkblot erkennen den Tintenlevel nicht..., daher möchte ich mal nachschauen..
<Lucid_Lynx> und mein HP 3745 druckt statt schwarz, grün..., es sei denn ich stelle in den Druckeigenschaften von OO nur S/W ein dann druckt er auch schwarz...
<brummig__> guten morgen, wenn ich ein software raid5 mit 3 festplatten in ein anderes gehäuse umbaue muss ich dann auf die sata port belegung wert legen oder funktioniert die zuordnung  ohne probleme per UUID ? :)
<dasjoe> brummig__, das funktioniert normalerweise so. mdadm baut das Raid anhand von Metadaten in den Partitionen wieder zusammen, wenn deine mdadm.conf stimmt (was sie wohl tut). Details: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID#Wechsel-des-Betriebssystems
<kubine> Title: Software-RAID › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jacob__> Nutzt jemand hier Hydrogen?
<produnis> Hallo liebe Supporter, ich habe das Problem, dass mein Ubuntu 12.04 64bit seit heute nicht mehr richtig bootet:  Nach dem Grub Menü erhalte ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm, links oben in der eCKE blinkt ein Cursor, das wars. Tastatur ist auch tot, aber per ssh komm ich noch auf die Kiste.... 
<produnis> der rechner hat netz und pastebin
<produnis> das Problem besteht, seit ich heute ein Kernel-Update durchgeführt habe
<produnis> ich habe versucht, per dpkg --reconfigure all etwas anzustubsen
<produnis> hat aber nichts gebracht
<dasjoe> produnis, ist der Rest vom System auch aktuell? Falls benötigt, wurden passende Grafiktreiber nach dem Kernelupdate neu gebaut?
<produnis> bislang musste ich nichts manuell anstoßen, die updates liefem immer "automatisch"
<produnis> wenn ich jetzt apt.get update/upgrade mache, 
<produnis> sagt er:
<produnis> alles aktuell
<produnis> wenn ich "top" eintippe, sehe ich auch keine Zombies
<produnis> aber ps axf  findet kein Unity
<produnis> dasjoe: kann ich manuell anstoßen, dass Grafikkarten-.Kerlnelmodule "neu"/"passend" gebaut werden?
<dasjoe> produnis, schau doch mal in /var/log/Xorg.0.log und wirf es ggf in einen pastebin für uns
<produnis> dasjoe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6684772/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<produnis> dasjoe: [    10.767] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module.
<produnis> wie kann ich das modul nachbauen?
<dasjoe> produnis, du hast ja 'nen Nvidia-Treiber installiert. "dpkg -l nvidia*" zeigt dir, welche Version du gerade installiert hast, üblicherwiese "nvidia-current-updates". dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current-updates sollte dann helfen
<produnis> produnis@Elrond:/var/log$ dpkg -l nvidia
<produnis> Kein Paket gefunden, das auf nvidia passt.
<produnis> apt- get install nvidia-current-updates:
<produnis> dies ist schon die aktuellste version
<produnis> ?
<produnis> hab nach dem dpkg-reconfigure neu gebootet, dasjoe, leider hat es nichts gebracht
<dasjoe> Schade :) Hat dpkg-reconfigure denn was gemacht, also hast du was von dkms lesen können?
<produnis> nein
<produnis> nach 1 sek war der prompt wieder da
<dasjoe> Achja, jetzt sehe ich's. "dpkg -l nvidia*", der * ist wichtig. Du brauchst zu deinem aktuellen Kernel auch die entsprechenden Headers, wenn du die nicht mitinstalliert hast solltest du das nachholen und nochmal den nvidia-Treiber bauen lassen
<produnis> dasjoe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6684850/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<produnis> dasjoe: wie kann ich den treiber neu bauen?
<KING_LEE> bekks: bist du da? hab ne lösung zu dem workspace problem von gestern
<dasjoe> produnis, das sieht so aus als hättest du zwei Versionen vom Nvidia-Treiber installiert, ähnlich wie hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/342664/ - Gibt's irgendeinen Grund dafür? Ich würde jetzt mal nvidia-319 neu bauen lassen, wenn möglich
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - Nvidia driver updated - mixed versions of 304.88 and 319.32 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<produnis> wie bau ich den treiber 319 neu
<dasjoe> produnis, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-319" sollte das für dich übernehmen oder Fehler zurückgeben
<produnis> sauber
<produnis> das scheint grad zu klappen
<produnis> er ruppelt rum
<produnis> Building initial module for 3.5.0-45-generic
<produnis> jippi, dasjoe!
<produnis> Scheint zu funnzen!!!
<produnis> AllerbeSTEN dank!
<dasjoe> Bittesehr
<apricot1> Firefox startet nach update auf 26.0 nicht mehr. Fehlerdetails:
<apricot1> Source: newWindowOpened
<apricot1> Error Message: TypeError: bottombox is null
<apricot1> Code: resource://anonymox/components.jsm -> resource://anonymox/ui.js line 96
<apricot1> Version: anonymoX 2.1.1 @ Firefox 26.0 @ Linux
<apollo13> apricot1: starte ohne extensions und deaktivier/lösch anonymox
<doev> kann man die bandbreite einer wlanverbindung testen? (ok, eine große Datei übertragen wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber gibt es ein tool dafür?)
<apricot1> apollo13, klar... wie starte ich FF 'ohne'plugins?
<apollo13> iceweasel -safe-mode
<apricot1> danke
<apollo13> doev: iperf
<apricot1> iceweasel kennt das system nicht!!
<apricot1> ok :)
<apollo13> ja so heißt das ding im debian, im ubuntu dann wohl firefox
<apricot1> apollo, is klae - danke 
 * apollo13 hat kein ubuntu :)
<apricot1> iexplore -safe-mode   *g*
<doev> apollo13, thx
<apricot1> FF startet zwar, aber es sind keine Menüs mehr vorhanden
<apollo13> das ist doch normal?
<apollo13> da gibts ja nur links nen firefox button?!
<apricot1> KEIN FF button
<apricot1> FF startet zwar, aber Titel ist ausgegraut und keinerlei Menü
<apricot1> das FF Fenster ist schon nicht aktivierbar
<apollo13> komisch
<apricot1> sorry ... mein Fehler. In einer anderen  Arbeitsfläche war noch das Fehlerfenster offen
<apricot1> jetzt gahts :)
<brummig> dasjoe, hab deine antwort erst jetzt gerade gesehen, woher weiss ich das meine mdadm.conf stimmt? darin sollten also die uuid der einezelnen in raid beteiligten festplatten aufgeführt sein?
<brummig> ich habe derzeit ein software raid1 und ein software raid5, ich möchte die zwei am raid 1 beteiligten festplatten auf andere sata ports umstecken, wenn ich dies tue und neustarte wird das raid 1 weiterhin erkannt?
<doev> ob einen Stock höher oder 1 meter vorm router, iperf ermittel ca. 15 MBit/s, liegts an der Konfiguration ist wpa2 zuviel für einen 600MHz celeron?
<dasjoe> brummig, in der mdadm.conf steht nicht die UUID der einzelnen Partitionen sondern die UUID des gesamten RAIDs. "mdadm --detail /dev/md0" zeigt dir u.a. auch die UUID von md0 an, in mdadm.conf solltest du alle existierenden MDs mit ihrer UUID finden. "mdadm --detail --scan" spuckt dir die UUIDs der aktuell aktiven RAIDs aus
<krautguy> Huhu, ich will zum Zwecke einer Neuinstallation ein paar Daten sichern. Z.b. meine GPG-Keys.. gibt es einen weg den GPG-Schlüsselbund gleich in einem Schwung zu sichern?
<krautguy> oder kann ich die Datei gar einfach so kopieren und nach der neuinstallation wieder einfügen?
<dasjoe> krautguy, https://gist.github.com/chrisroos/1205934 schreibt eine Möglichkeit. ~/.gnupg/ insgesamt sichern und nach der Neuinstallation wieder zu befüllen funktionierte bei mir
<kubine> Title: Instructions for exporting/importing (backup/restore) GPG keys (at gist.github.com)
<krautguy> ah okay vielen dank
<leszek> hi
<kotzmeister> hi
<fabian232421> hallo ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Drucker.  Ich habe denn error log aus Cups (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417397/) mal kopiert. Es wäre super wenn mir jemand einen Tip geben könnte, was ich noch probieren kann.  (Ubuntu13.10, Canon MF4320D, Cups 1.7rc1) Danke
<kubine> Title: Error Log Cups › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> fabian232421: Was spuckt diese Meldung denn aus?
<fabian232421> jokrebel wie meinst du das? 
<jokrebel> fabian232421: ich kann mit "habe den error log aus Cups" nicht viel anfangen. 
<fabian232421> jokrebel: ich hin auf 127.0.0.1:631 (cups webinterface) und dort unter Administration auf "view error log"
<jokrebel> fabian232421: Was ist das für ein CUPS? Bei mir auf http://localhost:631/ gibt es kein "Administration"
<fabian232421> jokrebel: version 1.7rc1 ich habe eine graue Seite. Oben ist eine Leiste mit mehreren Optionen. Home, Administration, Classes...
<jokrebel> fabian232421: Welches Ubuntu ist das? Und wieso eine RC-Cups-Version?
<fabian232421> Ubuntu 13.10. Ist laut distrowatch auch die ausgelieferte Version
<fabian232421> Hat keiner eine Idee? :(
<ubu__> hi
<ubu__> hab da mal ne frage wie kann ich unter ubuntu 12.04 lts, x64 eine bluray iso abspielen? - vlc geht nicht ;(
<leszek> ubu__: vlc mit libblueray selbst kompilieren dann sollte es bei nicht verschlüsseltem kram funktionieren
<leszek> bei verschlüsseltem schaust du wohl in die röhre
<ubu__> okay danke
<gaudibrezn> krautguy am einfachsten ist der letzte weg
<ubu__> gaudibrezn: hm?
<gaudibrezn> <ubu__>: hatte zu spät gesehen das beschriebener user schon offline ist ;)
<ubu__> okay...
<kotzmeister> ich habe mal wiede eine kleien frage :_) ( ich weiß immer diese neuen :-)  ) Sagt mal wo kann ich das Aussehen von ubuntu verändern habe unter systemeinstellung nichts gefunden
<ubu__> kotzmeister: vllt myunity?
<kotzmeister> muss ich das installieren ?
<ubu__> jo
<ubu__> aber schau erstmal ob es das richtige ist..
<kotzmeister> unter ubuntu software center
<ubu__> genau
<kotzmeister> der sagt mir das gibts nicht 
<ubu__> moment
<kotzmeister> ok :-)
<ubu__> kotzmeister: also bei mir stehts dabei...
<kotzmeister> habe vllt myunity eingegebn aber nix komisch 
<ubu__> hmpf dann über das terminal...
<kotzmeister> kennst du den befehl bitte ?
<ubu__> kotzmeister: sudo apt-get install myunity
<kotzmeister> klasse gleiche mal versuchen :-) 
<ubu__> schau erstmal ob es das richtige ist...ich glaub so derart große design einstellungen kann man dort ganricht .... hm
<ubu__> :)
<kotzmeister> ach so , weil ich wollte als erstes die leiste links ausblenden 
<ubu__> den launcher?
<kotzmeister> und dann paar ja dieses ding links sorry bin erst neu kenne die namen nicht so genau 
<ubu__> das geht über die normalen einstellungen
<ubu__> kein problem
<kotzmeister> also systemeinstellung ?
<ubu__> ja dann darstellung
<ubu__> -> verhalten
<ubu__> das betrifft aber version 12.04
<kotzmeister> ja ahbe die 12.4 LTS für anfänger glaube ich ok
<ubu__> möglich ;) und hast gefunden?
<ubu__> kotzmeister: bei myunity kannst dann doch zusätzliche einstellungen vornhemen, erklär sich ja von alleine...
<ubu__> noch*
<kotzmeister> alles klaro das ging super :-) 
<kotzmeister> danke bist echt klasse was hilfe angeht 
<ubu__> np, die anderen hier können das auch ;)
<ubu__> ggf. noch besser...
<kotzmeister> dann bin ich ja hier gut aufgehoben
<kotzmeister> Ich will nie wieder zu Windows zurück :-)
<ubu__> :)
<kotzmeister> kannste mir sagen was das zu bedeuten hat : E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)
<kotzmeister> E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?
<kotzmeister> weil habe veruscht das tool zu bekommen was du mir gesagt hast wollte es mir anschauen
<ubu__> kotzmeister: also so gut kenn ich mich auch nicht aus aber was du auf jeden fall tun solltest die fehler immer in einen pastebin anbieter zu packen so ab 3 zeilen
<kotzmeister> wie geht das
<ubu__> kotzmeister: schau mal ins topic vom irc da ist nin link
<ubu__> kotzmeister: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> kotzmeister: Hast vielleicht synaptic offen oder so?
<ubu__> jokrebel: danke das du übernimmst, kann damit nichts anfangen
<kotzmeister> ja habe ich :-) sorry für den spam grade keine absicht kommt nicht mehr vor 
<ubu__> kotzmeister: ab 3 zeilen alles im rahmen...passt schon ;)
<kotzmeister> ok :-) man will ja nicht schon am ersten tag arsch voll bekommen :-)
<jokrebel> kotzmeister: Es wird verhindert, dass mehrere Programm gleichzeitig auf die Paketverwaltung zugreifen können, weil das Probleme machen würde.
<kotzmeister> ach so ok verstanden
<kotzmeister> danke jo :-)
<jokrebel> kotzmeister: also Synaptic oder Softwarecenter schließen bevor Du apt-get ... verwendest.
<kotzmeister> alles klaro
<robert1> kotzmeister, hi, übrigens hilft vielleicht diese seite, ob es das richtige für dich ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MyUnity
<kubine> Title: MyUnity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> sollte man nicht erstmal hinterfragen, was den genau an "Aussehen von ubuntu verändern" geschehen soll?
<robert1> muss jokrebel beipflichten
<kotzmeister> rober1 wollte eigentlich paar ubuntu themes installieren
<Guest50490> ist bei lubuntu noch kein flash installiert?
<robert1> kotzmeister, das soll lt. wiki myunity können, habe aber keine erfahrung damit
<bekks> Guest50490: Richtig.
<robert1> kotzmeister, siehe hier http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/03/09/myunity2.png
<kotzmeister> traue mich da nur nicht so richitg ran , man will ja nichts kapput machen
<robert1> kotzmeister, man munkelt, da sollen backups helfen
<kotzmeister> ja sowas habe ich auch noch nie gemacht muss ich zugeben :-) aber habe 4 Tage gebraucht um alles zum lauffen zu bekommen da mag ich das system nicht zerhacken :-)
<bekks> Mach ein Backup und teste es aus :)
<kotzmeister> hm...... :-)
<si8n> also irgendwie passieren immer seltsamere fehler je mehr man sich mit dem betriebssystem auseinandersetzt. gerade über apt-get remove --purge ein programm deinstalliert und auf einmal konnte ich mich nicht mehr einloggen und das tastaturlayout wurde von de_DE auf US gestellt :D
<bekks> si8n: Welches Programm hast du deinstalliert?
<si8n> ein metapaket von ubuntu
<bekks> Welches...?
<ubu__> kotzmeister: kannste mal schauen was das standard theme bei myunity ist?
<si8n> bekks: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bekks> si8n: Dann lag dein Problem mit dem Login nicht an der Deinstallation des Pakets.
<kotzmeister> ubu wenn ich da durchsteige ja 
<ubu_> re
<jokrebel> u-boot_: Bring bitte dringend Deine Verbindung in Ordnung
<ubu_> :)
<misterxyz> Hallo
<misterxyz> ich habe ein Problem mit meinen Arbeitsfläche
<misterxyz> *Arbeitsflächen
<MrTurkelton> Abend Leute, ich hoffe ihr habt noch eine gute idee was ich bei meinem XRDP Problem machen kann. Alles soweit installiert incl. .xsession denoch bleint bei verbinden das remotefenster grau
<misterxyz> Ich habe aus Platzmangel versucht diese zu erweitern und dazu folgenden Befehl verwendt:  gconftool-2 --type int --set /apps/compiz-1/general/screen0/options/hsize 3
<misterxyz> und diesen auch:
<misterxyz>  gconftool-2 --type int --set /apps/compiz-1/general/screen0/options/vsize 3
<subzer00> nabene
<subzer00> d
<misterxyz> Leider habe ich nun das Problem, dass ich nur noch eine Arbeitsfläche habe :( Vielleicht kann mir ja wer helfen :)
<subzer00> :)
<subzer00> !ot > subzer00 
<kubine> subzer00: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<subzer00> sitze gerade beim kollegen und versuche ihm korret nen dualview einzurichten
<subzer00> setting: 19 zoll crt monitor, lcd mit ner auflösung von 1842*1036
<subzer00> erste problem wäre, er nimmtz nicht den neusten treiber an im 12.04 (nvidia)
<subzer00> momentan läuft der 304er. bei dem neusten gibts nur noch nen schwarzen bildschirm
<subzer00> gibt auch einige bugmeldungen bzw tickets dazu
<subzer00> habe nun versucht mit xandr --auto die beiden bildschirme zu erkennen. result ist exakt nix. es kommt keine meldung kein gar nix
<subzer00> problem ist auf jeden fall, dass die auflösung des lcd tv's nicht passt. und sobald kollege seinen tv anmacht, ändert der crt monitor die auflösung auf max
<subzer00> jmd ne idee? ;)
<subzer00> "xrandr --query" log kommt sofort
<subzer00> http://pastebin.com/8brewPb8
<kubine> Title: Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 2944 x 1080, maximum 16384 x 16384 DVI-I-0 con - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<misterxyz> hat da wer eine Idee wie sich dieses Problem lösen lässt?
<subzer00> misterxyz: welche de?
<jokrebel> misterxyz: Was ist ein XRDP? ist das ein Standard-Ubuntu?
<misterxyz> nee, es geht bei mir um das Problem mit den Arbeitsflächen...
<subzer00> ?
<subzer00> exakt. ich fragte dich, welche DE du benutzt
<subzer00> da sich unity, gnome shell, xfce oder auch lxde unterscheiden...
<misterxyz> achso das meintest du mit DE
<misterxyz> ich verwende unity
<subzer00> desktop environment
<misterxyz> ok danke für die erläuterung :)
<jokrebel> misterxyz: Und ich fragte nach der Ubuntu-Version. lsb_release -a würde uns das sagen können.#
<misterxyz> 13.10, ist ein Standard-Ubuntu
<jokrebel> misterxyz: Also bei RDP find ich nur zB. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wiki/Tags?tag=Remotedesktop
<kubine> Title: Tags › Wiki › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<talsamon> frage:  nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel -    dmesg-meldung -  meldung von belang, an und für sich funktioniert nvidia - oder ignorieren ??
<bekks> Insofern wichtig, als dass du gewarnt wirst, ein unsigniertes Kernelmodul zu verwenden - da es aber kein signiertes Modul von Nvidia gibt, kann man das ignorieren. Es sei denn, man legt da Wert drauf.
<talsamon> bekks,  okay danke
<brennabor> frage: wie installieren von ubuntu auf einem notebook ohne cdrom, aber mit diskette(usb) und pxe? hab gestern eine variante mit 5 bootdisketten versucht, die einen spiegelserver kontakten, endet aber mit fehlermeldung (disketten sind von 2007)  
<bekks> Wie gestern: es gibt ein PXE Howto im Wiki.
<brennabor> ja, hab ich gelesen, aber da wird ein server unter linux aufgesetzt, ich kann aber nur windows
<brennabor> auch plop ist für mich u kompliziert
<bekks> Dann setz Dir eine VM unter Windows auf.
<brennabor> was soll da rein?
<bekks> Ein Linuxserver für PXE.
<brennabor> gibts da ein howto dafür?
<bekks> Wie gestern: es gibt ein PXE Howto im Wiki.
<brennabor> na gut, les ich mal weiter
<brennabor> wenn das nicht so ein verknotetes panasonic wär, würd ich die platte rausnehmen und kextern konfigurieren, aber das teil ist verbaut
<brennabor> -k
<KING_LEE> bekks: ich hab ne lösung zu dem workspace problem von gestern gefunden  :)
<bekks> KING_LEE: Die da lautet?
<KING_LEE> http://wiki.phoenixviewer.com/ia32-libs-in-ubuntu-13-10
<kubine> Title: ia32-libs-in-ubuntu-13-10 [Phoenix Firestorm Project - Wiki] (at wiki.phoenixviewer.com)
<KING_LEE> mit dem angegebenen befehl hats nie geklappt, in keiner version, damit schon  :)
<bekks> KING_LEE: Ich kann Dir nicht folgen.
<bekks> mit welchem "angegebenen Befehl" - und was ist "damit"?
<KING_LEE> naja, ./workspace_installer.bin -i (silent/console/gui) hat ja immer nach der sprachauswahl abgebrochen. jetzt hab ich das packet ia32-libs aus der vorgängerversion 13.04 installiert
<bekks> "Paket".
<KING_LEE> sorry
<KING_LEE> ich wollte dir nochmals für deine hilfe danken und dachte die lösung des problems interessiert dich
<bekks> Ja, tut sie. Danke :)
<KING_LEE> ring0: ein danke auch an dich
<KING_LEE> super  :)  also, schönen abend noch!
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-04
<JasHunter> hey, habe ein Problem mit meinem Ubuntu 13.10. Habe per apt-get den nvidia treiber installiert, seitdem funktioniert die GUI nicht mehr... nur der mauszeiger in kreuzform ist da
<JasHunter> per recovery modus krieg ich weder die kiste mit standartgrafiktreibern gebootet (tastatur wird nicht erkannt) noch das paket im terminal deinstalliert (fehlermeldung)
<bekks> Welcvhe "Fehlermeldung"?
<JasHunter> not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<JasHunter> unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<bekks> Bei welchen genauen Befehl?
<JasHunter> habe also versucht "apt-get remove nvidia-current"
<JasHunter> bin ja als root eingeloggt
<dasjoe> Ach, du bootest richtig in's recovery. / ist da readonly gemounted
<JasHunter> mit sudo gehts auch nicht... und da steht root
<JasHunter> ...
<bekks> Weil / read-only mounted ist.
<JasHunter> wie komm ich mit schreibrechten rein?
<dasjoe> Wie das Menü im Recovery-Interface sagt, deine Rootpartition ist nur lesbar gemounted. Einfach mit rw remounten
<bekks> mount -o rw,remount /
<JasHunter> super. danke
<JasHunter> paket deinstalliert. das system startet leider immer noch nicht. wie kann ich den standartgrafiktreiber wieder einstellen?
<bekks> Welche Grafikkarte hast du denn?
<JasHunter> eine NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M
<bekks> Also eine Nvidia Optimus.
<JasHunter> aktiviert hat ubuntu irgendeinen grafiktreiber des prozessors... intel schießmichtod hat er vorher dringejabt
<JasHunter> das war, bevor ich den nvidia treiber draufgezogen habe
<bekks> Du hast immer noch eine Nvidia Optimus.
<bekks> Durch den Treiber wird die HW nicht magisch verändert.
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten
<kubine> Title: Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<JasHunter> ok... heißt das, es müssen eigentlich zwei treiber installiert werden, und je nachdem was ich mache schaltet das system dann zwischen beiden gpus hin und her?
<bekks> Das heisst: lies bitte den Artikel. :)
<JasHunter> gelesen und hoffentlich verstanden :-)
<JasHunter> preisfrage: was mache ich jetzt? ursprünglich war einmal der intel treiber und für die nvidia der nouveau treiber drauf wenn ich das richtig im kopf habe
<JasHunter> wie konfiguriere ich das neu / gibt es einen befehl der ubuntu dazu bringt das zeugs einfach wieder automatisch zu konfigurieren wie bnei der installation?
<bekks> Lies den Artikel.
<bekks> Es steht da drin.
<bekks> In 74 Sekunden hast du nämlich niemals den Artikel gelesen und verstanden. :)
<JasHunter>  Die Firma Nvidia nennt diese Technologie Optimus. Ab Ubuntu 12.04.3 bietet PRIME eine Lösung unter Verwendung des freien Nouveau Treibers. Nvidias proprietärer Linux Treiber unterstützt ab Version 319.17 die Optimus Technologie mit dem Paket nvidia-prime. Des weiteren bietet das Community Projekt Bumblebee eine Lösung, die es ermöglicht, die Nvidia GPU bei Bedarf zu nutzen. 
<bekks> Ich kenne den Artike..
<JasHunter> ok... meine speedreadingfähigkeiten sind vielleicht verbesserungswürdig ;)
<JasHunter> trotzdem bitte ich um den noobidiotenbonus :-)
<bekks> Sie sind faktisch nicht vorhanden. :P
<JasHunter> in form eines einfachen befehls, oder einem wink mit dem dicken, fetten zaunpfahl, den sogar ich um halb 2 verstehe... ? *lieb guck*
<JasHunter> da steht nämlich nicht, wie ich mein system wieder hingebogen bekomme, wenn es zerschossen ist... oder ich bin seeeeeeeeeehr blind
<bekks> Da steht welchen Treiber du installieren sollst und da steht auch, wie du alternativ bumblebee installierst.
<JasHunter> nvidia-prime also?
<JasHunter> erst den nvidia treiber wieder druff und dann prime, oder nur prime... ? will ja nicht alle möglichkeiten zusammenmixen
<dasjoe> "Ab Ubuntu 12.04.3 bietet PRIME eine Lösung unter Verwendung des freien Nouveau Treibers" ;)
<bekks> Lies doch den Artikel.
<bekks> Es steht doch wirklich genau drin.
<bekks> Steht da irgendwas von "installiere beide Treiber"? Steht da was von "installiere nvidia und nvidia-prime"?
<JasHunter> nein. im nouveau artikel steht was von "Ein manuell installierter proprietärer nvidia-Treiber muss vor der Installation vollständig entfernt werden!" (erledigt) und "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau " 
<JasHunter> ersteres ist erledigt, zweiteres funktioniert nicht... "xserver...........  is already the newest version"
<bekks> Wieso liest du denn jetzt den Nouveau Artikel?
<bekks> Lies den Artikel den ich Dir vorhin nannte. Da steht alles was nötig ist.
<JasHunter> die lösung muss also im abschnitt "Nvidia" versteckt sein
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Die Lösung hast du vorhin selbst zitiert Lesen, nicht raten.
<bekks> Da fehlt ein Punkt vor Lesen.
<JasHunter> OK. Erwähnt werden zwei Nicht-Nvidia Lösungen, und einmal wird das paket "nvidia-prime" erwähnt. das funktioniert laut artikel in verbindung mit dem nvidia treiber
<JasHunter> gehe ich also auf die lösung mit dem nvidia treiber
<JasHunter> spielt dieses prime paket wohl eine rolle
<JasHunter> bin ich da in der richtigen richtung?
<bekks> Nein.
<JasHunter> Dann bin ich jetzt überfragt, was die Lösung sein könnte.
<bekks> LAiut Artikel steht bei nvidia-prime genau GAR NICHTS von "installiere nvidia-prime und nvidia".
<bekks> Da steht: Optimus wird von nvidia-prime unterstützt.
<bekks> Hast du selbst zitiert und angeblich gelesen.
<JasHunter> aha.
<JasHunter> also installiere ich jetzt was?
<bekks> 0104 013014 < JasHunter>  Die Firma Nvidia nennt diese Technologie Optimus. Ab
<bekks>                          Ubuntu 12.04.3 bietet PRIME eine Lösung unter
<bekks>                          Verwendung des freien Nouveau Treibers. Nvidias
<bekks>                          proprietärer Linux Treiber unterstützt ab Version
<bekks>                          319.17 die Optimus Technologie mit dem Paket
<bekks>                          nvidia-prime. Des weiteren bietet das Community
<bekks>                          Projekt Bumblebee eine Lösung, die es ermöglicht, die
<bekks>                          Nvidia GPU bei Bedarf zu nutzen.
<bekks> Mift.
<JasHunter> ich lese was von drei optionen, nouveau, nvidia-prime oder bumblebee
<JasHunter> alle drei unterstützen den kram also
<JasHunter> bzw. bieten diese doppelverwendungsgeschichte an
<dasjoe> "!nopaste > bekks" ;)
<JasHunter> eine der drei varianten muss ich also nehmen
<bekks> nouveau kann kein Optimus, nvidia-prime unterstützt Optimus, und bumblebee kann Umschalten.
<JasHunter> folglich sollte ich mir prime draufbügeln oder bumblebee.
<bekks> Richtig. Exakt DAS steht auch in dem Artikel.
<JasHunter> was ist dann prime? ein zusatzmodul, oder selbst ein grafiktreiber?
<bekks> Prime ist das hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/PRIME
<kubine> Title: PRIME › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> nvidia-prime ist ein Nvidia-Treiber der Optimus unterstützt. PRIME ist was anderes.
<JasHunter> jetzt muss ich also versuchen, mir diesen prime treiber draufzuschaufeln. den ich nur schwerlich runterladen kann, weil ich dazu erst die netzwerkunterstützung angeknipst bekiommen muss, um mir dann dieses dämliche paket runterzuladen >.<
<JasHunter> kann ich nicht einfach ubuntu anweisen, wieder das nouveau dingens zu verwenden?
<JasHunter> der ist immerhin schon installiert!
<JasHunter> oder zumindest vorhaden
<JasHunter> und hat irgendwann in alter vergangenheit auch schon mal funktioniert
<JasHunter> wie kann ich diesen status quo wieder herstellen?
<JasHunter> die feinheiten kann ich dann irgendwann bequem an einem funktionierenden system einstellen
<dasjoe> /etc/X11/xorg.conf wurde vom proprietären Treiber angelegt oder modifiziert, das müsstest du von Hand einmal rückgängig machen
<JasHunter> dann sollte ich wohl mal schauen, ich man im terminal textdateien editiert
<JasHunter> danke für den hinweis
<dasjoe> Nano taugt für sowas: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nano
<kubine> Title: Nano › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<JasHunter> thx kubine
<JasHunter> gibt es denn keinen befehl, der den xserver einfach automatisch konfiguriert? so wie das bei der installation automatisch gemacht wurde?
<JasHunter> sonst mache ich mich natürlich auch gerne an die komplizierte methode ;)
<dasjoe> Wenn keine xorg.conf existiert konfiguriert sich der Server selbst ;) Mach dir vorher 'ne Kopie von der
<JasHunter> könntest du mir für ganz dumme e
<JasHunter> schr
<JasHunter> eiben
<JasHunter> (blöde tastatur!)
<JasHunter> wie ich det mache?
<JasHunter> bevor ich mir wieder für jeden einzelbefehl den arsch absuche :-(
<JasHunter> bzw umbenennen der xorg.conf dürfte reichen oder?
<dasjoe> Umbenennen reicht, ja. zB in "xorg.conf.backup" oder so
<JasHunter> also cd /etc/X11/
<JasHunter> und dann mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup? ?
<JasHunter> "no such file or directory"
<JasHunter> xorg.conf findet er nicht
<JasHunter> aber eine xorg.conf.failsafe ist im ordner.
<JasHunter> Xreset, auch nice ^^
<JasHunter> hilfts mir weiter?
<JasHunter> sfz
<JasHunter> könnte noch die failsafe datei zur xorg.conf machen
<JasHunter> aber wo keine xorg.conf, da ist auch nix zum konfigurieren
<JasHunter> Jungs?
<JasHunter> Irgendjemand? Bevor ich das ganze System gleich neu aufsetzen darf?
<dasjoe> Ich habe gerade keine Kiste mit Nvidia-Zeugs drin zur Hand, was hier gemacht wird sieht aber auf den ersten Blick vernünftig aus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection#Problem:__Need_to_fully_remove_-nvidia_and_reinstall_-nouveau_from_scratch
<kubine> Title: X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<JasHunter> bin dran. danke dir joe
<dasjoe> Bittesehr
<JasHunter> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JasHunter> DAS war dann wohl der magische befehl
<JasHunter> h
<JasHunter> dann gute nacht und danke allen helfern ^^
<Lucid_Lynx> schlaf gut..^
<talsamon> ppq, servus , den dkms fehler von gestern hab ich mit grösster wahrscheinlichkeit gefunden  - in  der /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-driver war blacklist nvidia-update (damit hab ich nicht gerechnet)
<bongert> Moin
<bongert> Weiß jemand, wie ich bei AbiWord einzelne Wörter aus dem Wörterbuch löschen kann?
<WhiteKIBA> ohai
<WhiteKIBA> Noch jemand wach?
<WhiteKIBA> jemand der sich mit upstart auskennt am besten
<bongert> jemand wach, aber leider nein
<WhiteKIBA> Ich hab ganz kuriose Probleme die möglicherweise an meinem Setup liegen aber ich kann es nicht genau sagen
<WhiteKIBA> Ich müsste alle gettys loswerden weil die scheinbar in einem lxc setup sich gegenseitig stören und die CPU Last in die Höhe treiben
<WhiteKIBA> 12 Ubuntu Container und in den containern crashen die gettys alle paar sekunden und werden neu gestartet
<WhiteKIBA> ich weiß bisher nur wie ich die anzahl auf 1 getty reduzieren kann aber da tritt das Problem auch auf wenn auch kleiner
<WhiteKIBA> Nun ich glaube eine Lösung gefunden zu haben. Fühlt sich mehr wie ein Hack an aber es funktioniert
<WhiteKIBA> find /pfad/zu/lxc/rootfs/ -name "tty*.conf" -exec sed -i 's/exec/#exec/g' {} \;
<WhiteKIBA> das deaktiviert alle gettys in allen containern
<WhiteKIBA> vielleicht hilft es ja jemandem der die selben Probleme wie ich hat
<karoline> ein frohes neues Jahr an alle.. 
<bekks> Prost Mahlzeit :)
<karoline> genau. brauche mal hilfe.. 
<bekks> Dann würde ich mal mit einer konkreten Frage anfangen :)
<karoline> ok.
<karoline> also
<karoline> vor 4 wochen habe ich ubuntu 13.10 installiert. aufn lappy. habe alles schön eingerichtet und läuft super. vor drei tagen musste ich den lappy neu starten und hatte auf einmal den KDE desktop als bildschirm.. alles andere war weg. ich verzweifele  langsam weil ich das nicht mehr ändern kann.. hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.. 
<jokrebel> karoline: Hast Du da vielleicht mehrere Systeme drauf? Weil "einfach so" wechselt das nich zu KDE wenn Du Unity hattest.
<karoline> ich habe einmal windows 7 und als zweite part. ubuntu 13.10. kann ich beim start aussuchen was laufen soll
<karoline> ich hatte kurz vorher pidgin instal. und dann kam von firefox ne fehlermeldung " firefox läuft schon, ich müsse das system neu starten
<bekks> Starte ne, und wähle bei der Anmeldung ein anderes DE als KDE aus. Dann ist das Problem gelöst.
<bekks> *neu
<karoline> was meinst du mit DE? 
<bekks> Desktop Environment
<karoline> und dann sind die alten einstellungen wieder geladen? also wie  am anfang installiert?
<jokrebel> karoline: Irgendwer wird da schon mal schnell KDE ausprobiert haben. Das stellt sich nicht von alleine um. Kommt an den Rechner noch wer anders ran?
<karoline> nein sonst keiner. , du hast sicherlich recht. wie gesagt pidgin aus dem softwarecenter installiert . dann wollte ich firefox starten, dann kam die fehlermeldung und nach dem neustart war nichts mehr wie vorher.. 
<bekks> Und was passiert wenn du etwas anderes als KDE auswählst beim starten?
<karoline> muss ich gleich noch versuchen. bin gerade nicht an dem lappy. ich melde mich nochmal nach dem neustart. ich bedanke mich erstmal ganz lieb für eure hilfe..
<karoline> also. habe neustart gemacht aber bekomme nicht die möglichkeit  zu wählen zwischen verschiedenen DE . 
<Lucid_Lynx> how do i save my bash settings ? (added alias command)
<jokrebel> Lucid_Lynx: Immer noch Deutscher Kanal ;-)
<jokrebel> karoline: Da wo Du Deinen Usernamen und Dein Passwort eingeben musst kann man auch (je nach WindowsManager) das DesktopEnvironment festlegen.
<jokrebel> karoline: Nach dem Grub vor dem KDE
<karoline> nach dem Grub startet ubuntu ohne anmeldung eines namens bzw Passwort. da ich den lappy nur im eigenem NW nutze habe ich drauf verzichtet . also im Grub klicke ich auf Ubuntu und es startet. 
<karoline> jokrebel: ich denke ich werde Ubuntu wieder neu installieren müssen, da ich nicht weiß wie Kde sich da eingeschlichen hat kann ich es auch nicht entfernen. 
<bekks> Dann schalt die Autoanmeldung ab, setz ein Userpasswort, und wähle beim Starten was anderes als KDE.
<kotzmeister> moin
<beaver74> bei aktivierter automatischer Anmeldung konnte ich mich die Tage aus der DE abmelden und hatte 30 Sekunden mich für eine andere zu entscheiden bis sich wieder automatisch angemeldet wurde
<feboo> hey, ich habe ein schlecht reproduzierbares problem mit ubuntu 13.10. und zwar kann ich in unregelmäßigen abständen keine verbindung mehr zu anderen rechnern aufbauen. der NetworkManager sagt zwar, dass ich per wlan mit dem router verbunden bin, ich kann aber keinerlei andere rechner anpingen (manchmal einen netzwerkinternen Rechner, manchmal nicht mal den), geschweige denn webseiten aufrufen. dmesg sagt zu diesem zeitpunkt auch nichts
<karoline> ja um zwischen windows oder Ubuntu zu wählen habe ich auch 30 sec. ca. /klicke ich auf Ubuntu startet ubuntu und fährt hoch. aber keine auswahl an verschiedenen DE 
<jokrebel> karoline: Deshalb muss man nicht gleich neu installieren. KDE ist da ziemlich sicher einfach _zusätzlich_ mit drauf und Deine ursprünglichen Einstellungen wären vermutlich leicht wieder aktivierbar.
<jokrebel> karoline: Wirst Du vor dem eigentlich Start (bereits nach der Grub-Auswahl zwischen Windows und Ubuntu) dann vor dem Ubuntu nicht mehr nach Username und Passwort gefragt?
<jokrebel> beaver74: Genau - Aus dem laufenden nicht ausschalten sondern Abmelden wär auch nen versuch wert <- karoline
<karoline> genau ich werde gar nicht nach dem passwort gefragt. also anmeldung ohne namen und passwort. nur logischerweise im terminal. 
<karoline> nein ich installier natürich nicht gleich neu. ich versuchs noch einige male.. lach
<beaver74> karoline- das hatte ich auch so aus deinem Text heraus gelesen.. dennoch konnte ich mich abmelden aus der DE und dann doch eine andere wählen, auch wenn nach dem Neustart eine DE automatisch gewählt und keine Anmeldung mit Username und Passwort stattfinden musste.
<beaver74> falls das auf dem Rechner öfter vorkommen wird, wollte ich die automatische Anmeldung auch wieder deaktivieren *g*
<jokrebel> karoline: Wer hat denn die automatische Anmeldung aktiviert bei Dir? 
<stemmi> hi, ich teste grade den trusty daily build, werd aber nach einem login gefragt. woher soll ich den bei ner live-version kennen?
<LetoThe2nd> stemmi: vmtl. ubuntu:ubuntu oder so was - kann aber natürlich auch schlicht und ergreifend gerade der build defekt sein. entwicklungsversion und so, weisst schon.
<stemmi> LetoThe2nd: na dann versuchs ich die tage nochmal mit nem neuen, danke
<jokrebel> stemmi: Ansonsten in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 (english) mal fragen.
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<GreenBug> moin! und frohes neues jahr! Mein Problem ist, wenn ich mit dd if=/dev/sda of=mein.iso; bs=4M erstellt habe und dieses auf einen USB Stick kopiere booted das ding nicht. Was mache ich falsch?
<Lucid_Lynx> Ja..deutsch ; die Macht der Gewohnheit, dass mit dem Englisch...sorry
<Lucid_Lynx>  :-*
<imox> hey ich habe eine mini netbook VGN-P11Z mit ner intel GMA 500 Grafikkarte. Auflösung passt läuft auch mehr oder weniger aber schliert alles ein bisschen. Unter Windows läufts besser. Gibts irgendwie vielleicht noch bessere Treiber? Ich habe xubuntu 13.10 installiert.
<ring0> imox, windows interessiert hier keinen
<ring0> imox, hast du mal in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel nachgesehen?
<kubine> Title: Intel › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> dort gibt auch extra einen abschnitt für die gma500
<koegs> imox: der gma 500 war noch nie besonders, ansonsten steht hier das gesammelte Wissen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<kubine> Title: HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<imox> ring0: ach neee wirklich ;) ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass die Graka warscheinlich nicht zu langsam ist ;) 
<imox> ring0: ja hab ich nachgesehen da steht das die eigentlich erkannt wird wie gesagt Auflösung und so passt ja 
<ring0> imox, die gma500 ist seit jeher crap, sorry. im wiki war übrigens auch der link, den dir koegs präsentiert hat :)
<imox> ring0: danke lese ich gerade 
<imox> seit dem letzten apt-get upgrade ist mein desktop weg :(
<ring0> imox, hast du geguckt, was apt-get durchführen wollte, bevor du es bestätigt hast?
<imox> ne :D
<imox> habs frisch installiert dachte wird schon alles passe
<ring0> ;)
<imox> ne idee was machen kann? 
<ring0> ohne zu wissen, was apt-get durchgeführt hat, welche desktopumgebung du nutzt und was der konkrete fehler ist: nein
<imox> xubuntu also xface
<imox> hintergrundbild und symbole sind weg. einfach nur grauer bildschirm leiste unten ist aber da und arbeiten sonst geht auch
<ring0> hast du mal in Xorg.0.log geschaut?
<imox> ne 
<imox> hmmm sag mir nicht so viel was da steht :D
<ring0> ich würde mal nach WW oder EE greppen
<ring0> das sind die interessanten meldungen mit warning und error
<imox> hmmm
<ring0> imox, kannst die Xorg.0.log auch mal pasten, dann kann jemand mal drüber gucken
<imox> hmm also wenn ich einen neuen user anlege ist alles ok
<imox> also liegts an dem user. kann ich die einstellungen irgendwie zurücksetzen? 
<imox> ach egal ich lösch den und leg den neu an danke dir ;) 
<ring0> imox, das geht wohl am schnellsten :)
<koegs> .config/xfce4 :)(
<imox> hmmm aber mit der graka sorry wenn ich nerve aber ich versteh das nicht so ganz also ab 12.04 wird die ja untersstützt ohne porbleme 
<imox> also dann wird die warscheinlich nicht besser laufen als die jetzt bei mir läuft richtig?
<ring0> welchen treiber nutzt du denn aktuell?
<imox> 3.11.0-15-generic
<ring0> das ist dein kernel, nicht der video treiber
<imox> demnach würde ich sagen gma500_gfx also so stehts auf der seite wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe
<imox> ring0: jaja sorry ich weiß ;) 
<ring0> lspci -k
<imox> ahhh thx
<imox> gma500
<kitikonti> hilfe ich komm nicht mehr auf meine seite
<kitikonti> 500 internal server error
<bunyip> und hast natürlich nix geändert ;)
<kitikonti> doch, hätte einen subtheme erstellt
<kitikonti> bekomm aber nun der fehler nicht mehr weg
<ring0> imox, jo, das ist schon der richtige
<imox> hmmm
<imox> schade :(
<ring0> imox, was ist denn das konkrete problem mit deiner grafik?
<imox> naja es geht schon alles aber beim verschieben von fenstern schliert es schon arg doll
<imox> auch beim scrollen bei firefox oder so
<imox> so viel hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert
<ring0> imox, das problem ist, dass die gpu an sich sehr schwach ist und der treiber keine hardware-beschleunigung kann
<imox> hmm ok
<dasjoe> imox, das klingt für mich nach vsync
<ring0> imox, im zweifel kann der windows treiber hardware-beschleunigung, deswegen sieht das da besser aus
<ring0> imox, könntest mal den fix von dem zweiten dir präsentierten link probieren: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo#Memory_allocation_optimization
<kubine> Title: HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<imox> unter windows sieht mans auch aber hier viel stärker
<ring0> vielleicht bringt das etwas
<imox> ok verusch mal 
<imox> hmmm wenn dann nur minimal 
<imox> schliert immer noch 
<imox> aber glaub is minimal schneller geworden ;) 
<ring0> hast du überhaupt neugestartet?
<imox> jo ;)
<ring0> und den ram wert auch angepasst?
<imox> ja
<ring0> gut :)
<imox> ;) 
<RedNifre> Guten Abend.
<imox> ring0: naja gut is dann halt so is halt ne lahme krücke :D
<RedNifre> Beim letzten Update kam ein Dialog der ungefähr gesagt hat "Es gibt eine neue GRUB-Datei, wollen sie ersetzen? Wenn Sie nicht wissen, was das bedeutet, klicken Sie OK". Habe ich gemacht und jetzt sehe ich beim booten nur einen blinkenden flachen Cursor.
<ring0> sonst wüsst ich auch nichts mehr imox. im wiki ist nichts weiter erwähnt, außer dass generell die hardware und der treiber nicht das gelbe vom ei sind :/ wenn du die muße hast, noch ein wenig google löchern
<RedNifre> (Habe jetzt mal in GRUB einen früheren Kernel ausgewählt, es bootet damit, aber die Grafiktreiber sind weg und lassen sich nicht installieren)
<imox> ring0: ja hab ich auch alles schon gelesen und so 
<RedNifre> Wie kann ich denn herausfinden, woran es überhaupt liegt? Ich sehe ja überhaupt keine Ausgabe :/
<ring0> imox, na dann :)
<imox> ring0: aber vielen dank dir ;) oder ne idee was vielleicht besser läuft als xface?
<imox> unity ging ja gar nicht :D
<ring0> vielleicht lxde
<dasjoe> RedNifre, du solltest dich auf einer der Konsolen einloggen können. Strg+Alt+F1 schaltet dich in die erste, üblicherweise sind's bis F6 Konsolen und auf F7 liegt dein X
<RedNifre> ok, dann boote ich nochmal mit dem aktuellen kernel und schaue, ob was interessantes im boot-log steht.
<ring0> imox, lxde "sollte" flinker sein
<RedNifre> So, bin jetzt an nem anderen Rechner online...
<RedNifre> Also mit strg alt f2 sollte ich in ein Terminal kommen? Da tut sich leider nichts.
<RedNifre> Ah, wenn ich die externe Festplatte angeschlossen habe bekomme ich erst drei mal "[sdc] No Chaching mode page found-Assuming drive chache: write through", bevor es bei einem blinkenden flachen Cursor hängen bleibt.
<RedNifre> Im Rechner steckt eine SSD und eine HDD, die HDD enthält nur Daten. Windows bootet noch problemlos, also gehe ich davon aus, dass mit der Hardware noch alles in Ordnung ist.
<RedNifre> Genau gesagt sind das hier meine Probleme: Nach dem Update bootet es nicht mehr -> Ich weiß nicht, warum -> Ich weiß nicht, wie ich herausfinde, woran es liegt.
<RedNifre> Sehe ich das richtig, dass man im Recovery Mode in der root shell kein Passwort eingeben muss? Ist das nicht irgendwie unsicher?
<jokrebel> RedNifre: Erst mal rausfinden was bei dem Update alles genau gemacht wurde (/var/log/apt... oder so)
<imox> ring0: juti installiert grad
<RedNifre> Habe mal "grub" aus dem term.log in apt gesucht, das hier finde ich unheimlich: "grup-setup: Warnung: Einbettung ist nicht möglich. GRUB kann in dieser Konfiguration nur mittels Blocklisten installiert werden. blocklisten sind allerdings UNZUVERLÄSSIG und deren Verwendung wird daher nicht empfohlen...". Hm.
<RedNifre> und noch "This GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible!"
<RedNifre> Mir sagt das leider alles gar nichts.
<dasjoe> RedNifre, meine Kristallkugel sagt: es liegt nicht an deinem Grub. Kann sich natürlich irren, ich würde mich aber eher auf Probleme mit Xorg usw konzentrieren
<RedNifre> Okay.
<Lucid_Lynx> no Bios Boot partition könnte bedeuten kein MBR ?
<Lucid_Lynx> <---noob
<ring0> wenn man gpt nutzt, braucht man eine ca. 1mb große bios boot partition, damit grub von der gpt-partition booten kann
<RedNifre> Was genau ist das eigentlich mit den alten Kernels im GRUB Menü? Was genau passiert, wenn ich da den älteren Kernel boote und es in ein Pseudo-Unity bootet mit verzerrtem Bild und nicht installierbaren proprietären NVidia-Treibern?
<dasjoe> Da wird halt ein alter Kernel geladen
<RedNifre> Und dass da die grafiktreiber weg sind ist sozusagen zufall?
<dasjoe> Das macht nicht gleich den Rest deiner Software älter.
 * jokrebel tippt auch Probleme wegen UEFI Secureboot GPT vs. MBR - hab davon aber auch nur Theoriewissen
 * dasjoe tippt auf fehlendes Nvidia-Modul, wie gestern schonmal
<RedNifre> Ah. Also müsste es prinzipiell mit älteren Kernels genau so gut funktionieren und es ist verdächtig, dass es das nicht tut?
<jokrebel> aber das wären so meine Schlagwörter fürs Ubuntuusers Wiki
<dasjoe> Nein, es sollte mit dem aktuellen Kernel gehen wenn dein Treiber sich neu gebaut hat. Der proprietäre Nvidia-Treiber baut ein Kernelmodul per DKMS, vielleicht reicht's ja schon das manuell anzustoßen. Du hast sicher einen neuen Kernel bekommen und beim Bauen des Moduls ist was schiefgegangen
<dasjoe> Sind die Kernelheader mitinstalliert?
<jokrebel> RedNifre: Nein - kann schon auch an kaputter Treiberkonfiguration für die Grafikkarte liegen, aber ich muss jetzt los.
<RedNifre> Ich weiß nicht, was Kernelheader sind. Muss man bei einem Kernel-Update neue proprietäre NVidia-Treiber installieren, oder wie? Ich kenne mich damit leider gar nicht aus.
<RedNifre> (Ich google die ganzen Begriffe natürlich nebenher, aber das dauert natürlich etwas)
<jokrebel> lies besser im UU-Wiki
<dasjoe> RedNifre, die Treiber sollten sich eigentlich selbstständig neu bauen bzw das sollte automagisch passieren. Wirf doch mal die Ausgabe von "dpkg -l nvidia*" in einen Pastebin
 * jokrebel is nu aber wirklich weg - C
<jokrebel> cu und viel Erfolg
<RedNifre> danke!
<RedNifre> ich versuch's...
<RedNifre> hm, um von dieser root recovery command line dingens auf pastebin zu posten brauche ich wohl curl, aber ich kann ja gerade nichts installieren, weil es im recovery read only ist.
<RedNifre> dasjoe ist es für den befehl egal, mit welchem kernel ich ihn ausführe?
<RedNifre> Im recovery habe ich es nicht hingekriegt, hier ist die log-ausgabe mit dem alten kernel: http://pastebin.com/g3riqLh2
<kubine> Title: ubuntudoesntboot - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<RedNifre> Also da 12.04 LTS ja eh nicht mehr bootet und ich eigentlich bei LTS geblieben war, damit genau das NICHT passiert, könnte ich eigentlich auch auf 13.10 upgraden. Ist das sinnvoll? Hat das eine Chance, die Probleme zu lösen? Kann ich überhaupt IRGENDWAS machen, wenn es eh nicht bootet?
<Lucid_Lynx> Ich verstehe nicht wie grub ohne MBR überhaupt bootet..., oder tut es das garnicht ?
<dasjoe> Es booted doch, wenn ich das richtig einschätze. grub lädt den neuen Kernel, aber es fehlt halt das Modul für den Nvidia-Treiber. Einfach mal neu bauen lassen :)
<RedNifre> Grub ist doch nur das Menü, oder? Das sehe ich und wenn ich einen alten Kernel auswähle bootet Ubuntu.
<RedNifre> Wie kann ich denn einfach mal neu bauen lassen? Muss das mit dem neuen Kernel geschehen, oder kann ich das mit dem alten Kernel machen?
<dasjoe> Muss mit dem neuen Kernel passieren.
<ring0> kannst das auch mit einem anderen kernel machen. musst das dkms beim erstellen nur mitteilen
<Lucid_Lynx> Aber der PC hatte doch etwas von einer fehlenden BIOS-Bootpartition gemeldet, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden ?
<dasjoe> Klar, aber mit dem neuen Kernel ist's einfacher ;)
<ring0> dasjoe, erzähl ihm doch keinen quatsch
<RedNifre> Nur um nochmal sicher zu gehen, dass ich euch richtig verstehe: Ihr meint, dass es mit Kernel 3.5.0-44 nicht bootet, weil die NVidia-Treiber weg sind und ich boote jetzt mit 3.5.0-23, baue da dann mit dpkg die Treiber für 3.5.0-44 irgendwie und danach sehen wir weiter?
<RedNifre> ich meinte dkms, nicht dpkg. Kenne weder noch.
<ring0> jo, probier das mal so
<dasjoe> Ungefähr so, RedNifre, ja
<RedNifre> Was heißt denn "ungefähr"? :)
<RedNifre> Ich will ja am Ende kein System, das nur ungefähr bootet .. :)
<dasjoe> Ich weiß nicht, ob dpkg-reconfigure schlau genug ist, das Modul für alle installierten Kernel neu zu bauen. Wenn ja, dann stößt du unter dem alten Kernel den Vorgang mit "dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-319" an.
<RedNifre> Da ich davon nichts verstehe google ich gerade wieder. Passt die Anleitung hier, wenn ich den neuen Kernel eintrage?: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Rebuild-Nvidia-Driver-s-Kernel-Module-Using-DKMS-317887.shtml
<kubine> Title: How to Rebuild Nvidia Drivers Kernel Module (at news.softpedia.com)
<ring0> dpkg-reconfigure macht das nur für den aktuell gebooteten kernel. dkms kann das für alle installierten kernel
<dasjoe> Gibt's irgendeinen Grund, wieso manche Leute bei Precise zwei verschiedene Versionen vom proprietären Nvidia-Treiber installiert haben?
<dasjoe> ring0, das hängt wohl vom rekonfigurierten Paket ab. ZoL baut die Module für alle installierten Versionen, meine ich
<RedNifre> ok, ich probier's mal mit der dkms man page...
<ring0> RedNifre, wie das mit dkms genau funktioniert, ist hier auch in einem beispiel gezeigt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DKMS
<kubine> Title: DKMS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> dasjoe, was auch immer ZoL sein mag, standard verhalten ist, dass nur das modul für den aktuellen kernel bei dpkg-reconfigure gebaut wird
<ring0> dasjoe, da sein neuer kernel gar nicht bootet, hilft es ihm auch wenig, zu empfehlen mit dem neuen kernel dpkg-reconfigure zu nutzen
<dasjoe> ring0, klar booted der. Zwar nur in's Recovery, das reicht aber
<RedNifre> da habe ich aber keine schreibrechte?
<dasjoe> Die kannst du dir besorgen, steht im Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recovery-Modus :)
<kubine> Title: Recovery-Modus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<RedNifre> wie dem auch sei, ich habe wohl die neuen headers. Bei dem Beispiel im Wiki bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Muss ich also eine Treiber-Archiv-Datei irgendwoher holen und irgendwelche Textdateien irgendwohin schreiben? Oder brauche ich nur einen Teil des Beispiels?
<ring0> es geht nur um die syntax, du musst nix irgendwo herholen
<RedNifre> Ok, dann geht es wohl mit beiden Kernels, hm? Da ich gerade den alten Kernel gebootet habe und ne GUI habe probiere ich es mit dem alten Kernel.
<ring0> das bekommst du schon hin
<RedNifre> Geht das hier schon mal in die richtige Richtung?: sudo dkms build -m nvidia-current -v 3.5.0-44
<ring0> kannst erstmal gucken, welche module dkms bereits hat vorher. mit sudo dkms list
<RedNifre> anscheinend gar keine?
<ring0> sudo dkms list war leer?
<RedNifre> ja
<ring0> ok, dann sollten wir welche bauen ;)
<ring0> dein befehl war schon richtig
<RedNifre> ich tippe mal auf sudo dkms build?
<dasjoe> -v ist für die Treiberversion, nicht für die Kernelversion
<RedNifre> ah, dann muss ich wohl erst die treiber-version für die kernel-version recherchieren.
<ring0> ja, -k all
<RedNifre> also sudo dkms build -k all mag nicht.
<ring0> ja, du musst das modul, die modul version und -k all angeben. so geht das nicht ;)
<RedNifre> ach, du meinst so?: sudo dkms build -m nvidia-current -v (Hier noch die modul-version) -k all
<ring0> genau
<ring0> früher war vor dem build noch add nötig. glaub das fällt mitlerweile aber weg und dkms gibt sich direkt mit build und anschließend install zufrieden
<ring0> mit ein wenig glück geht bei der modul version auch tab-complete für die faulen
<RedNifre> Hm, interpretiere ich hier die Versionsnummern richtig? Ich habe nur nvidia-treiber für kernel 3.1.9? Oder wie liest man die Versionen?
<RedNifre> http://pastebin.com/g3riqLh2
<kubine> Title: ubuntudoesntboot - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> ich würde auf 304.88 tippen, ich weiß jedoch nicht, wieso du nvidia-current und nvidia-current-updates installiert hast
<ring0> zudem ist ja auch noch nvidia-319 und nvidia-319-updates installiert? normalerweile hat man eine nvidia treiber-version
<RedNifre> Ich weiß von nichts, ich habe "Proprietäre Treiber installieren" über die GUI gemacht.
<RedNifre> Momentan suche ich noch nach der Information, welche Treiber-Version zu welchem Kernel passt.
<ring0> welche nvidia version nutzt du denn aktuell in dem älteren kernel?
<RedNifre> Anscheinend gar keine, habe keine Grafik-Beschleunigung, die Auflösung ist falsch und über die GUI lassen sich die Treiber nicht installieren.
<RedNifre> Wieso tippst du au 304.88? 
<ring0> weil das die version von nvidia-current ist
<RedNifre> Achso, welche ich habe, nicht welche ich brauche...
<ring0> genau
<RedNifre> Momentan irre ich umher und es sieht für mich so aus, als ob 304.88 schon die richtige wäre. Jedenfalls sehe ich nur das bei precise hier: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/nvidia-current
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package nvidia-current in precise-updates (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<RedNifre> ...wobei da ja nach Ubuntu-Version und nicht nach Kernel-Version sortiert wird. Wie eng hängen die beiden zusammen?
<ring0> dkms sollte dir mithilfe der jeweils installierten kernel-header dir für den jeweiligen kernel die module, die du brauchst, bauen
<ring0> du brauchst keine spezielle nvidia-version für einen speziellen kernel
<RedNifre> ah... aber warum muss ich dann eine modul-nummer angeben? Oder nehme ich dann die gleiche wie bisher?
<ring0> dkms muss ja wissen, welche modul version es bauen soll
<RedNifre> ...aber woher wissen wir denn, dass die gleiche nummer wie bisher auch für den neuen kernel gehen wird?
<RedNifre> ...also warum müssen wir keine neuere nehmen?
<ring0> weil normalerweise eine nvidia-version installiert ist
<ring0> diese wird dann für alle kernel gebaut
<RedNifre> Okay, also einfach sudo dkms build -m nvidia-current -v 304.88-0ubuntu0.0.3 -k all probieren?
<ring0> nur 304.88
<ring0> sonst alles richtig
<RedNifre> okay, was bedeutet dann -0ubuntu0.0.3?
<ring0> das ist die paketversion von ubuntu von dem nvidia-current paket
<RedNifre> "Error! Could not find module source directory"
<ring0> probier mal nur nvidia statt nvidia-current
<RedNifre> habe gerade mal ls gemacht, es heisst wohl nvidia-304-304.88
<RedNifre> ok, mal nur nvidia...
<RedNifre> geht auch nicht. Fehlt mir der source, oder heisst er nur anders?
<ring0> da die pakete an sich ja installiert sind, gehe davon aus, dass es anders heißt
<RedNifre> also ich habe da nvidia-304-340.88, *updates-304.108, sowie nvidia-319-319.32 und *updates-319.32
<RedNifre> also nehme ich jetzt das mit der niedrigeren Nummer, also sudo dkms build -m nvidia-current-304 -v 304.88 -k all ?
<RedNifre> heißt "gebaut" eigentlich "wird dann benutzt" oder eher "Steht bereit und es sucht sich dann das passende aus"? Oder etwas ganz anderes?
<ring0> bauen heißt es stellt das für den kernel passende modul her
<ring0> installieren heißt es installiert das vorher gebaute module für den passenden kernel, so dass es beim nächsten boot automatisch geladen wird
<RedNifre> your kernel headers for kernel all can not be found... "all" klingt aber auch irgendwie nach viel...
<RedNifre> soll ich statt all mal nur 3.5.0-44 nehmen? Oder was genau würde es bedeutet, "all" headers zu besorgen?
<ring0> probier mal nur den neuen kernel direkt
<RedNifre> auch keine headers. ich tippe mal auf apt-get install linux-headers-3.5.0-44 ?
<RedNifre> oder eher mit -generic hinten dran?
<RedNifre> (Weil ja uname -r auch ein "-generic" hinten dran hängt)
<ring0> eigentlich sollte -generic reichen, weil das dann immer die aktuellen header installiert, wenn ein neuer kernel installiert wird
<RedNifre> also nur sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic?
<ring0> jo
<RedNifre> ah, das hatte ich sogar schon. fehler war das ich bei dkms kein generic angehängt hatte
<RedNifre> hilft aber nichts, weil das module nvidia blabla schon für den kernel gebaut ist.
<RedNifre> oder soll ich irgendwie neu bauen erzwingen?
<ring0> ist schon gebaut?
<ring0> paste doch mal die ausgabe
<RedNifre> ...für den neuen kernel, ja. Für den aktuell gebooteten, bei dem die Grafik komisch ist, habe ich noch nicht probiert.
<RedNifre> ok, moment...
<RedNifre> pastebin.com/BgMcgvfA
<RedNifre> http://pastebin.com/BgMcgvfA
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu will nicht - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> ok, ist also tatsache gebaut für deinen neuen kernel 3.5.0-44
<ring0> dann installieren wir das modul doch mal
<ring0> sudo dkms install -m nvidia-304 -v 304.88 -k 3.5.0-44
<ring0> -generic
<RedNifre> ist schon installiert
<RedNifre> mir ist aber nicht so ganz klar, woher wir wissen, dass 304 zum kernel passt, oder ob das überhaupt alles egal ist.
<ring0> das ist egal
<ring0> das modul wird durch dkms passend zum kernel gebaut
<ring0> mach mal sudo dkms list
<RedNifre> leer
<ring0> das kann nicht sein
<RedNifre> habe ich vielleicht bei 12.04 ein altes dkms, was andere parameter braucht, um die liste anzuzeigen?
<RedNifre> was sollte denn da eigentlich erscheinen?
<ring0> da sollten deine kernel und die dafür installierten module gelistet werden
<ring0> und wir wissen ja von deiner gepasteten ausgabe, dass das modul nvidia-304 gebaut und sogar installiert wurde
<ring0> mal ohne list?
<RedNifre> auch leer. "list" kommt anscheinend auch nicht in der manpage vor, andererseits kriege ich <standard input> warning cannot adjust line
<RedNifre> komisch...
<ring0> status statt list
<ring0> und das dann mal pasten :)
<ring0> mein fehler
<RedNifre> ah, da kommt schon mehr :)
<RedNifre> anscheinend sind sogar welche für kernel installiert, die so neu sind, dass ich sie gar nicht habe... moment...
<RedNifre> http://pastebin.com/2jg3HHrz
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu brauch Zeit - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> 3.5.0-44-generic ist der neuste
<RedNifre> Ach ja, in GRUB erscheint ganz oben der Kernel 3.5.0-44-generic, dann kommt irgendwann eine Zwischenüberschrift "Ältere versionen", aber da erscheint dieser neue Kernel trotzdem wieder an der ersten Stelle.
<RedNifre> Sprich, ich habe in Grub zwei mal den neuen kernel und einmal den älteren.
<ring0> das ist nicht wild
<RedNifre> okay, also habe ich für den neusten Kernel zwei verschiedene nvidia-treiber installiert... welcher wird benutzt und warum sind es überhaupt zwei?
<dasjoe> Ich vermute, die kommen sich momentan in die Quere
<ring0> mich wunder allerdings, dass du 4! nvidia modul-versionen für deinen neusten kernel 3.5.0-44-generic installiert hast
<dasjoe> Ich würde den 319er weghauen
<RedNifre> den neueren weghauen?
<ring0> jo
<dasjoe> Jo, du bist ja auch auf 'nem 3.5er Kernel, 319 will aber mindestens 3.8
<ring0> du hast nvidia-304, nvidia-304-updates, nvidia-319 und nvidia-319-updates
<RedNifre> Welchen soll ich behalten? 304 oder 304-updates?
<RedNifre> in dem fall den neueren?
<ring0> ich würde, da du ja auch lts nutzt nvidia-304 behalten
<RedNifre> und was genau muss ich JETZT tun, damit ich später keine Probleme bekomme, wenn ich auf 14.04 LTS upgrade, was vermutlich mindestens den 3.8er Kernel hat?
<ring0> wenn dir irgendwas fehlt oder unsauber läuft, dann den nvidia-304-updates installieren
<ring0> da musst du jetzt noch gar nichts für tun eigentlich
<RedNifre> ...und die 319er zu löschen wird sich nicht rächen, wenn ich später auf 14.04 upgrade? Okay...
<RedNifre> dann remove ich mal die drei versionen für alle kernels...
<ring0> nö, die werden in einer dann neueren version beim upgrade installiert
<ring0> entfernst du jetzt du nvidia pakete oder nur die kernel module mittels dkms?
<RedNifre> Ich wollte jetzt drei Befehle ausführen, die ungefähr so aussehen: sudo dkms remove -m nvidia-304-updates -v 304.88 -k all
<RedNifre> Wobei -k all schon mal nicht geht d.h. ich werde da den Kernel explizit angeben oder mal * probieren oder googlen.
<ring0> ok, wenn das dann bootet, würde ich allerdings definitv noch die pakete entfernen mit apt-get
<RedNifre> Ok, also erst removen, dann mit apt-get... auch removen? Wie genau? ... und dann nochmal booten...
<ring0> ne, entfern doch erstmal wie du es geplant hattest du kernel module mit dkms
<ring0> dann rebooten. wenn das glückt, kannst du mit apt-get die überflüssigen nvidia-* pakete noch entfernen
<RedNifre> also geht es da nur um Ordnung halten. Es besteht nicht die Gefahr, dass es beim Booten automatisch neu installiert ist und wieder so ist wie vorher?
<bekks> Beim Booten wird niemals irgendwas automatisch installiert.
<apollo13> bekks: immer diese absoluten, "wird fast niemals irgendwas automatisch installiert"
<RedNifre> Hah!
<RedNifre> Es bootet und ich sehe einen pixel-perfekten Anmeldebildschirm :)
<ring0> RedNifre, geht um ordnung halten und darum, dass diese module nicht durch irgendeine update routine wieder gebaut werden und sich in die quere kommen
<ring0> RedNifre, überragend :)
<RedNifre> Okay, scheint alles gut zu funktionieren. Vielen Dank dafür erstmal. Jetzt schau ich mal nach apt-get...
<ring0> also jetzt die überflüssigen pakete noch entfernen mit apt-get
<RedNifre> jepp, ich lese gerade die man-page und hoffe dass die syntax die gleiche ist wie bei dkms :)
<ring0> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-304-updates nvidia-319 nvidia-319-updates
<ring0> kannst ja zur sicherheit das was apt-get entfernen will mal pasten hier
<RedNifre> Sieht ungefährlich aus? http://pastebin.com/bVTGWTgC
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu lebt wieder - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> sieht sympathisch aus
<RedNifre> Okay, dann hoffe ich mal, das sich das erledigt hat. Vielen Dank, ohne euch hätte ich das nicht geschafft :)
<ring0> ich würde auch noch ein paar von deinen 10+ kernel entfernen
<RedNifre> Warum sammeln die sich eigentlich an?
<ring0> aus sicherheitsgründen, damit du, wie jetzt deinen alten booten kannst, der noch funktioniert
<RedNifre> ...aber in Grub erscheinen ja nur die neusten beiden?
<RedNifre> Also lösche ich alle bis auf die neusten?
<ring0> ich würde den neuesten und den davor behalten
<ring0> also -44 und -43
<bekks> In Grub erscheinen alle.
<RedNifre> Also in einem Untermenü oder wie?
<ring0> jo
<RedNifre> Okay.
<bekks> Genau.
<ring0> also deinstallieren, image und header 
<RedNifre> Aber das EIGENTLICHE Problem besteht anscheinend immer noch: Irgendwie passiert es mir zu oft, dass Ubuntu auf eine Art kaputt geht, die ich nur mit Hilfe dieses Chats reparieren kann. Mache ich irgendetwas falsch? Wie vermeide ich, dass so etwas nochmal passiert?
<ring0> RedNifre, sudo apt-get remove linux-image-NUMMER-generic linux-headers-NUMMER-generic
<RedNifre> Ich meine, ich benutze nur LTS, installiere nur Software aus dem Software-Center und trotzdem geht bei Updates etwas kaputt... kann ich das vermeiden, oder muss ich einfach ein paar Stunden "Ubuntu reparieren" pro Quartal einkalkulieren?
<ring0> RedNifre, du solltest jedenfalls nicht mehrere nvidia versionen gleichzeitig installiert haben. das war diesmal das problem. wodurch das zu stande kam, ob du evtl. in jockey verschiedene versionen installiert hast, lässt sich schwer nachvollziehen
<RedNifre> Ich weiß nicht was jockey ist, ich hatte nur mal bei der ersten Installation proprietäre Treiber über die GUI installiert.
<ring0> jockey ist diese gui zum installieren der proprietären treiber, wie nvidia
<RedNifre> Ah, ok.
<ring0> könnte ja sein, dass man da mal die eine und mal die andere version auswählt hat oder das einem vorgeschlagen wurde
<ring0> ich hab hier auf mehreren desktops, wenn überhaupt, nur bastelbedarf nach richtigen upgrades (10.04 auf 12.04)
<RedNifre> Na gut, dann hoffe ich mal dass ich nach 14.04 erst mal zwei Jahre lang Ruhe haben werde. 
<ring0> ich wünsche es dir :)
<ring0> haste alles removed?
<RedNifre> Bin gerade dabei. Kann ich ne Wildcard in die Nummer schreiben?
<RedNifre> also -2* und -3* removen und dann ein paar -4x einzeln oder so?
<ring0> kannst du, würde ich nur bei 4* nicht machen ;)
<RedNifre> jepp :)
<RedNifre> hm, * geht schon mal nicht... wie schreibe ich da wildcards rein?
<ring0> dann machs doch einzeln
<RedNifre> bin dabei
<ring0> kannst ja mit tab-completition schnell durch gehen
<RedNifre> bei dpkg --list | grep linux-image erscheint er noch mit "rc" links, muss ich die removes am Ende noch committen oder so?
<ring0> ne, c steht für konfiguration noch vorhanden
<RedNifre> was bedeutet das und ist es wichtig?
<ring0> wenn du statt remove purge nutzt bei apt-get werden automatisch die konfigurationsdateien mit entfernt
<RedNifre> Klingt sinnvoll... ich werde ja die alten Kernels nie wieder brauchen, oder?
<ring0> denk nicht
<ring0> manchmal ist bei programmen sinnvoll, die konfiguration zu behalten. z.b. man installiert ein programm, konfiguriert es, löscht es, installiert es später wieder und muss es nicht nochmal konfigurieren im besten fall. ich nehme eigentlich immer purge
<ring0> RedNifre, du kannst zum schluss auch mal ein 'sudo apt-get autoremove --purge' laufen lassen und vor bestätigung mal pasten hier
<Amon-san> Hallo, ich habe folgende frage: ist es normal, dass ich im root-directory eine /.config/menus/applications-merged/xdg-desktop-menu-dummy.menu habe? falls nein, wie behebe ich dies, ohne etwas falsches zu entfernen?
<bekks> Was stört dich denn daran?
<Amon-san> dass root:root sie erstellt hat
<bekks> Und was stört dich daran? Du meldest dich doch nicht als root an.
<Amon-san> ich führe normalerweise keine kde-anwendungen mit root aus
<Amon-san> ich wundere mich halt, dass die überhaupt da ist.
<RedNifre> ring0 purge hat mir dann noch die 3 nvidia-treiber angezeigt, die habe ich dann auch bestätigt.
<ring0> RedNifre, gut :)
<ring0> hoffentlich die richtigen und nicht nvidia-304
<RedNifre> Jepp.
<ring0> na dann sollte jetzt ja alles wieder 1a laufen
<RedNifre> Jepp, ich teste es jetzt mal mit einem Film. Euch noch einen schönen Abend und gute Nacht :)
<ring0> ebenso :)
<stephan> #jolla
<stephan> join #jolla
<__raven> hi
<Fuchs> stephan: /join #jolla
<__raven> ich möchte eine 160gb festplatte bei der nur 6 gb belegt sind auf eine 16gb ssd umziehen - wie schaff ich es, alle daten tatsächlich auf die ersten 16 gb zu verteilen damit mir beim dumpen nichts hinten fehlt?
<Fuchs> stephan: Befehle fangen mit / an 
<stephan> danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<stevieh> __raven: nicht dumpen...
<__raven> stevieh: hm?
<stevieh> __raven: mit tar umziehen und gut ist.
<__raven> stevieh: wie behalt ich denn sämtlichen boot und partitionskram mit tar?
<stevieh> __raven: partitionieren machst du von hand und den rest mit ner live cd und grub reinstall...
<elementz> Kennt sich jemand mit dem Schreiben von udev-Regeln aus? Ich möchte gerne die Berechtigungen für /sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/leds/tpacpi::thinklight/brightness auf 666 setzen. Meine udev-Regel sieht momentan so aus: http://ix.io/9Fu, scheint aber auch nach Reboot nicht zu funktionieren. 
<elementz> Die Ausgabe von udevadm für den device-Pfad sieht wie folgt aus: http://ix.io/9Fk
<ring0> MODE ist eigentlich für die berechtigung und den wert, den du setzen willst
<ring0> ähm, nicht für den wert meinte ich
<elementz> ring0: ?
<ring0> mode macht nicht das was du möchtest
<elementz> ring0: Laut http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#ownership verstehe ich das schon so. Wo liegt da mein Denkfehler?
<kubine> Title: Writing udev rules (at www.reactivated.net)
<ring0> mode setzt den wert nicht 
<ring0> in dem beispiel 'KERNEL=="inotify", NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", MODE="0666"' definiert mode, welche zugriffsberechtigungen gesetzt werden sollen
<ring0> also hier jeder darf lesen und schreiben
<ring0> ich gehe davon aus, dass du brightness auf irgendeinen anderen wert als 0 setzen willst oder?
<elementz> ring0: ich möchte die permissions setzten
<elementz> ring0: siehe mein initiale frage
<ring0> dann hab ich das falsch gelesen :)
<elementz> np
<ring0> dann keine ahnung. vielleicht spielt die reihenfolge eine rolle? also erst kernel dann subsystem?
<ring0> elementz, ich hab hier eine selbstgeschriebene regel, die funktioniert: http://bpaste.net/show/udmS4np2GMYpATe3P0mO/
<kubine> Title: Paste #udmS4np2GMYpATe3P0mO at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<elementz> ring0: hatte ich auch schon umgedreht, hat nix gebracht
<elementz> ring0: habs jetzt so gemacht das ein script aufgerufen wird das die permissions updated. umständlich aber wenigstens gehts
<ring0> elementz, ok, ärgerlich. aber immerhin läufts
<ring0> elementz, eigentlich sollten diese custom-regeln ja genau für sowas da sein
<elementz> ring0: naja trotzdem danke für deine hilfe
<ubu_> hi
<ubu_> hab mal wider ein problem...
<ubu_> wollte pokerth installieren komme aber nicht weiter os ist 12.04 lts, x64
<ubu_> http://pastebin.com/UUcyb8Cd
<kubine> Title: ubu@ubu-Aspire-5737Z:~$ sudo apt-get install pokerth Paketlisten werden gelese - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubu_> vllt kann einer helfen...
<robert1> ubu_, bei mir siehts so aus http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2014h5f91.png
<ubu_> moment
<ubu_> robert1: http://snag.gy/Acqn1.jpg
<robert1> ubu_, hast du das repository benutzt (http://packages.ubuntu.com/pokerth)?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- pokerth (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ubu_> ich wollte das jetzt eiegntlich installieren
<ubu_> ist es jetzt schon drauf?
<ubu_> robert1: https://launchpad.net/~pkg-games/+archive/ppa/+build/5239029/+files/pokerth_1.0.1-2%7Eppa1%7Eprecise1_amd64.deb
<ubu_> hm
<robert1> ubu_, und warum sind bei dir aktuellere versionen verfügbar, ja, alles was grün ist, ist bereits installiert
<ubu_> komisch hatte ich wohl schon früher probiert
<ubu_> mist sry
<ubu_> aber kann es trotzdem nicht starten
<robert1> ubu_, ja, daher das versionsproblem
<ubu_> was soll ich jetzt machen?
<robert1> ubu_, bist du auf die aktuellste version angewiesen?
<ubu_> naja irgendwie kommt dann nicht an jeden tisch mit der alten version irgendwas war da damals
<ubu_> also ja
<ubu_> :)
<robert1> ubu_, moment
<ubu_> oki
<ring0> ubu_, das ppa hinzufügen, paketlisten aktualisieren und pokerth installieren sollte ausreichen
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/PokerTH
<kubine> Title: PokerTH › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<robert1> danke ring0 
<ring0> ubu_, 2 minuten und du bist am tisch ;)
<ring0> robert1, das hatte ich letztens schon mal in den fingern. scheint aber nicht wirklich gefruchtet zu haben
<ubu_> hm pokerth_1.0.1-2~ppa1~precise1_amd64.deb das krieg ich nicht installiert
<ring0> du sollst auch nicht einfach ein paket runterladen sondern das ppa hinzufügen
<ubu_> hm
<ring0> ja
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-hinzufuegen
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> ubu_, hast du das ppa freigeschaltet?
<ubu_> ne ka
<ring0> steht doch in dem artikel?
<ubu_> Software und Aktualisierungen im Dash?
<robert1> ring0, ubu_ hat ubuntu erst seit paar tagen :-)
<ring0> ubu_, genau
<ring0> dann gehst du auf andere software
<ring0> anschließend auf hinzufügen
<ubu_> das hab ich nicht
<ubu_> ich kenn das auch agrnicht
<ubu_> synapic paketverwaltung?
<ubu_> was anderes zeigt er auch nicht an...
<ring0> du kannst das auch schnell im terminal machen
<ubu_> jo aber warum steht das im dash nicht?
<ring0> ich weiß nicht, warum du das nicht findest. es ist vorhanden
<ring0> gib mal nur software ein
<ubu_> ne
<ubu_> oh man.
<ring0> ok, macht ja auch nix. kannst das wie gesagt im terminal machen
<ring0> ich sag dir wie ;)
<robert1> ubu_, http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2014i5duq.png
<ubu_> omg ich kann davon nicht mal ne bildschirmkopie machen
<ubu_> das dash ist mir ja bekannt 
<ubu_> softwarequellen?
<ubu_> muss unten eine bestimmte kategorie gewählt werden...
<ring0> genau
<ubu_> ?
<ubu_> in der wiki stand aber was anderes
<ring0> es gibt viele wege nach rom
<ubu_> sags mal über terminal bitte
<ubu_> 2 minuten biste drin ;)
<ring0> ja, kommt auch drauf an, wie man sich anstellt ;)
<ubu_> das würde ja nicht mal bei windows stimmen...
<ring0> es stimmt
<ring0> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pkg-games/ppa
<ring0> sudo apt-get update
<ring0> sudo apt-get install pokerth
<ring0> fertig
<ring0> keine 2 min
<ubu_> bin halt einfach zu dumm
<ubu_> :)
<ring0> nein, liegt bestimmt nur an unerfahrenheit
<ring0> ist eine reine übungssache und man muss am anfang einiges lesen
<ubu_> ich darf agrnicht sagen wielange iches schon habe...
<ring0> sags lieber nicht und lies mehr ;)
<ubu_> hm
<ubu_> war das jetzt die neuste version?
<robert1> ubu_, For Ubuntu 12.10 and 12.04, PokerTH 1.0 is available
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/PokerTH hier stand welches ppa man hinzufügen sollte. "hinzufügen" unter installation war ein link. folgt man diesem http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-hinzufuegen wurde erklärt, wie man ein ppa hinzufügt. anschließend paketlisten aktualisieren und das paket installieren
<kubine> Title: PokerTH › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> ubu_, sollte 1.0.1-2 sein
<ring0> kannst du ja mal nachsehen mit: apt-cache policy pokerth
<ubu_> ring0: am anfang sagte er neue version verfügbar...
<ubu_> ging jetzt als gast trotzdem...
<ubu_> hm
<ring0> als gast?
<ubu_> im spiel kannste gast oder regestriert wählen
<robert1> 1.0.1-2~ppa1~precise1 vom 2013-11-17
<ring0> ubu_, ahja, und hast du vorher die drei befehle, die ich nannte, ausgeführt?
<ubu_> ja
<ubu_> alles gut danke dir...
<ring0> hast du die version mit apt-cache policy pokerth geprüft?
<ubu_> http://pastebin.com/iT9J3t3f
<kubine> Title: apt-cache policy pokerth pokerth: Installiert: 1.0.1-2~ppa1~precise1 Kand - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> wunderbar. pokerth in aktuellster version aus dem gewünschten ppa ist installiert
<ring0> was ist jetzt das problem?
<ubu_> ring0: stand halt das das es neue version gibt
<ubu_> wenn es die neuste ist passt doch...
<ring0> wo stand das?
<ubu_> am anfang wo ich pokerth gestartet habe...
<robert1> 1.1.0-1~ppa1~saucy1 
<ubu_> mist hätte ich mal screen gemacht
<ring0> unabhängig davon, dass es gesagt hat, es gäbe eine neue version, kommst du an die tische?
<ubu_> jop als gast ging das eben
<robert1> ubu_, für neuere ubuntu-versionen gibt es eine etwas aktuellere version, deshalb der hinweis des programms
<ring0> na dann gibt ja aktuell kein problem mehr ;)
<ubu_> so
<ubu_> da ist es wieder
<ubu_> also die meldung kommt weiterhin
<ubu_> http://snag.gy/JYTMO.jpg
<ubu_> warum auch immer...
<ring0> wenn du an die tische kommst und dein spiel funktioniert, ignorier das einfach
<ubu_> jop
<ubu_> danke nochmal
<ubu_> ich probier es nochmal eben...
<ubu_> kurz reggen
<ring0> wie robert1 schon sagte, es gibt für aktuellere ubuntu-versionen die etwas neuere version 1.1 statt 1.0, die du gerade aus dem ppa hast. dieser schritt ist jedoch bei weitem nicht so gravierend, wie der von der version aus den normalen paketquellen von ubuntu 0.9.4 auf 1.0
<ring0> wenn die neue pokerth version vom ppa betreuer aktualisiert wurde, bekommst du diese über die normale softwareaktualisierung auch angeboten
<ring0> ubu_, solange wie du weg bist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass pokern einwandfrei funktioniert ;)
<ubu_> jop danke
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-05
<MrTurkelton> hi hab ein problem mit dr grub installatiom mit meinen raid1 auf dev mapper lässt es sich nicht installieren
<bekks> Meinst du grub-install /dev/mapper/wasauchimmer?
<Lucid_Lynx> Wie speichere die Änderungen der aktuellen bash-Sitzung ab, so dass die Änderungen "global" gespeichert werden ? (alias Befehl eingerichtet)
<Lucid_Lynx> Wie vermeide ich das automatische einbinden eines USB-Speichermediums ?
<DragonballDB> Ich möchte dies jahr einen multimedia pc für ins wohnzimmer zusammenstellen. Momentan habe ich den gedanken evtl. ubuntu zu installieren. Da der PC hauptsächlich für xbmc gebraucht wird und evtl. vlc sowie später einmal evtl. steam. Jedoch ist steam nur nebensache und nicht relevant. Die frage ist nun muss ich bei der hardware zb. wenn ich eine tv-karte <- treiber?!?, soundkarte sowie 
<DragonballDB> grafikkarte irgendwie noch aufpassen. Ich will dann nicht gleich zu beginn in probleme reinlaufen bei meinem 3. versuch ein linux system zu benutzen.
<jokrebel> !hcl > DragonballDB: 
<jokrebel> hat der Bot schon wieder frei?
<DragonballDB> ja...?
<jokrebel> DragonballDB: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken die Links die Dir der Bot gegeben hätte find ich grad nicht 
<DragonballDB> Ok danke, wie sieht es dann mit dem kommenden HDMI 2.0 dürfte ja wohl kein problem sein?
<koegs> Lucid_Lynx: schreibs in die .bashrc
<koegs> Lucid_Lynx: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Automount#Automount-deaktivieren
<Lucid_Lynx> koegs, gab es da nicht einen bash-Befehl, soetwas wie ´export` oderso..
<koegs> Lucid_Lynx: nicht das ich wüsste
<Lucid_Lynx> Ich hab keine Böcke mir alles aus der Wiki zusammen zusuchen.., die Zeiten sollten eigentlich vorbei sein..., Ich werde alt, und habe beileibe keine Geduld mehr mir so Sachen zusammen zu friemeln.., ich bin es Leid.., bin zu alt.., Gibt es hier in 'Emden keine LUG ?
<koegs> Lucid_Lynx: $suchmaschine schon befragt?
<koegs>  /whois Lucid_Lynx 
<koegs> :)
<bekks> eine LUG wird dir das aber auch nicht basteln. :P
<Lucid_Lynx> Wie kann ein Mensch neu geboren werden.. ? Muss er dazu zurück in den Bauch seiner Mutter ? fragte Nicodemus Jesus... eines Nächtens..
<bekks> !ot | Lucid_Lynx 
<bekks> !ot > Lucid_Lynx 
<bekks> Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: #ubuntu-de-offtopic ist der Offtopic-Kanal.
<tuxiano> Hallo, ich komme mal wieder mit awk nicht zurecht. Ich möchte den Wert hinter "valuator[0]" auslesen, wenn ich den Befehlt "xinput --query-state 12" eingebe.
<tuxiano> ValuatorClass Mode=Absolute Proximity=Out
<tuxiano> 	valuator[0]=16711
<tuxiano> 	valuator[1]=9309
<tuxiano> ich habe es hiermit versucht: xinput --query-state 12 | awk 'valuator[0]'/{print !$NF}'
<subz3r0> gibts nen grund warum du nicht "cut" benutzt?
<tuxiano> nein
<tuxiano> ich brauche die zahl als int
<subz3r0> cut -d: -f2
<tuxiano> das ist das einzig wichtige daran
<subz3r0> wäre dann :  als delimiter und 2 als feld
<subz3r0> man cut
<subz3r0> awk und sed sind auch nicht so wirklich meine freunde ;)
<tuxiano> ich habe es fast: xinput --query-state 12 | grep valuator | cut -d= -f2
<tuxiano> 16711
<tuxiano> 9309
<tuxiano> 0
<tuxiano> 0
<tuxiano> 0
<tuxiano> -900
<tuxiano> wie bekomme ich jetzt noch den ersten wert?
<bekks> head -n 1
<tuxiano> super
<tuxiano> danke euch beiden
<bekks> Was ist denn die Ausgabe von xinput --query-state 12 ? Benutz bitte einen Pastebin.
<subz3r0> bekks: hab ich auch gerade geschaut bei mir. war neugierig :D
<subz3r0> resultat: unable to find device 12
<bekks> :)
<tuxiano> ja, die device nummer (bei mir 12) ist bei jedem unterschiedlich
<tuxiano> xinput --list
<bekks> Und was ist die Ausgabe bei dir, von xinput --query-state 12 ?
<tuxiano> eine sehr lange liste mit states von meinem wacom
<tuxiano> mich interssiert aber nur die x-position
<bekks> tuxiano: Ich möchte gerne die gesamte Ausgabe in einem Pastebin sehen.
<tuxiano> [paste:417412:xinput_query]
<tuxiano> sorry, wie geht das noch mal?
<bekks> tuxiano: Tipp die URL hier rein.
<tuxiano> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417412/
<bekks> Und diese Ausgabe ist immer gleich, also du suchst Zeile 260?
<tuxiano> wahrscheinlich schon
<tuxiano> aber ich möchte das script auf ubuntuforums hochladen
<tuxiano> und so hoffe ich, dass dieser etwas allgemeingültiger ist
<bekks> MAcht ja nichts. Ich würde allerdings das hier benutzen:
<bekks> xinput --query-state 12 | awk -F "=" 'NR==260 { print $2; }
<bekks> Falsch, das hier:
<bekks> xinput --query-state 12 | awk -F "=" 'NR==260 { print $2; }'
<tuxiano> ok, funktioniert auch
<tuxiano> aber ich bin mir wie gesagt nicht sicher, ob das resultat immer in Zeile 260 auftaucht
<bekks> sacha: Bring bitte deinen Client in Ordnung.
<Longbottom> tuxiano: sed geht auch: ... | sed -n -e '/valuator\[0\]/{s/.*=//;p}'
<bekks> Sogar noch schöner :)
<dreamon> Schönen Tag. Gibts ein Tool wo ich die Sondertasten vom Notebook umbelegen kann. Lenovo hat Standby direkt neben Backlight on/off gemacht. Passiert mir ständig das ich daneben greife. 
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Standby und Backlight on/off sind Hardwaretasten, d.h. sie werden nicht vom OS gesteuert. Mit einem Lötkolben könntest du sie "umprogrammieren", sonst nicht.
<dreamon> bekks, Dann wundert mich das einiges "hardwaretasten" nicht funktionieren. Mouse aus usw.  Wenn sie doch hart verdrahtet sind.. hmm.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Sicher dass "Maus aus" nicht eher nur das Touchpad deaktiviert?
<bekks> dreamon: Manche HW Tasten steuern Windows-spezifische Treiber.
<dasjoe> dreamon, vielleicht hilft dir http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_special_keys_to_work weiter
<dreamon> dasjoe, Danke das sieht gut aus!
<Octopus_> hi
<pyfisch> Hallo, wie kann man Grub 2 von einem funktionierenden Ubuntu Saucy in den MBR schreiben? so wie auf ubuntuusers beschrieben funktioniert es nicht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Terminalbefehle#grub-install
<kubine> Title: Terminalbefehle › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pyfisch> ups
<bekks> Was "funktioniert" denn an grub-install /dev/sdXn nicht?
<pyfisch> grub-install /dev/sda
<pyfisch> source_dir existiert nicht. Bitte geben Sie --target oder --directory an
<pyfisch> bekks: Anscheinend hat sich dort etwas geändert.
<bekks> Dann hast du keine "funktionierende" Grubinstallation aktuell.
<pyfisch> bekks: Ich habe Testweise Bodhi-Linux installiert, dass natürlich seinen eigenen Grub installiert hat. Vorher hat das Grub funktioniert, dass auf der Ubuntu Partition liegt
<bekks> Ja, und jetzt ist das Ding kaputt, weil du denb Grub von Bodhilinux installiert hast.
<pyfisch> bekks: Ok. Gibt es dazu schon eine fertige Anleitung in Ubuntuusers?
<bekks> Wozu?
<pyfisch> bekks: Wie man Grub repariert wenn er von einem anderen Bootloader verdrängt wurde
<bekks> !grub2 | pyfisch 
<bekks> GNA. Moment.
<bekks> pyfisch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<kubine> Title: GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> kubine!
<pyfisch> bekks: das ist die übersichtsseite. Aber wo genau? grub-setup gibt es nicht mehr und grub-install, dass Grub anscheinend auch in den MBR schreibt geht nicht.
<bekks> Die willst etwas reparieren...
<bekks> ..daher heisst ein Link dort auch "Reparatur".
<pyfisch> ..und komme da zu den eben von mir genannten Befehlen, die nicht funktionieren.
<bekks> Dann installier grub komplett neu. apt-get install ...
<bekks> Achte nur drauf, dass du grub2 nimmst, statt grub.
<pyfisch> ok gemacht
<pyfisch> ich teste mal.
<pyfisch> danke!
<pyfisch> bekks: Es kommt immer noch das Bodhi-Grub :-(
<petra> Hallo, wo findet man bei Xubuntu die Datei, die ich anpassen muss, um Programme ins Startmenü zu bekommen?
<petra> also , ich möchte ein Programm unter Maus>Büro einfügen
<beaver74> pyfisch: habe Euer Gespräch nicht ganz verfolgt.. evtl. sollte man die ersten 440 byte überschreiben und dann erst den GRUB2 neu installieren.. wie hier beschrieben http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_Boot_Record#Installation.2C_Sicherungskopie_und_Deinstallation
<kubine> Title: Master Boot Record – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<beaver74> pyfisch: sei vorsichtig mit dem dd-Befehl :)
<pyfisch> beaver74: also mein computer hat eigendlich uefi. :-/
<jokrebel> vielleicht wird ja gar nicht der MBR von sda benutzt?
<bekks> Wenn du UEFI benutzt kommst du mit den Installationsanweisungen für MBR genau nirgendwohin.
<bekks> Schön dass du uns das auch sagst. :)
<beaver74> Ist eine Erwähnung wert, ja :)
<pyfisch> bekks, beaver74: anscheinend hat mein computer auch noch irgendwo bios, jedenfalls hat sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-common grub-pc os-prober # grub-gfxpayload-lists funktioniert
<bekks> Das hat mit BIOS nichts zu tun.
<bekks> Wieso sollte der Befehl irgendwas mit BIOS oder UEFI zu tun haben?
<pyfisch> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#GRUB-2-Pakete-reinstallieren weil es hier einmal einen befehl für bios und einen für efi gibt.
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> pyfisch: Und wieso sollte man ein PAket, das für BIOS gebraucht wird, nicht auch bei EFI installieren können?
<bekks> Es ist genau umgekehrt: du brauchst bei EFI (und scheinbar benutzt BIOS, und nicht EFI), zwingend das Paket grub-efi-amd64 installiert. So wie es in dem Artikel steht.
<pyfisch> frag nicht mich ;-) ich weiß nichts
<pyfisch> bekks: Ist irgendwie sinnig, wenn ich ein Paket weniger installiere funktioniert es O_o
<bekks> Ein Paket weniger als was?
<bekks> pyfisch: Was ist die Ausgabe von: dpkg -l | grep grub-efi-amd64
<pyfisch> bekks: rc  grub-efi-amd64                            2.00-19ubuntu2.1                         amd64        GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (EFI-AMD64 version)
<pyfisch> ii  grub-efi-amd64-bin                        2.00-19ubuntu2.1                         amd64        GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (EFI-AMD64 binaries)
<bekks> Dann ist auch klar warum es funktioniert. Weil Grub defekt war, und nicht der EFI loader.
<bekks> Denn der ist und war installiert.
<pyfisch> jetzt geht es ja wieder
<tuxiano> So, hier der link zu dem finalen Skript. Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2141992&p=12892039#post12892039
<kubine> Title: bash script : read xinput, disable touchpad (at ubuntuforums.org)
<rhagu> hi, ich  kopiere gerade ein paar daten per rsync und möchte sicher gehen, dass rsync am ziel alle bestehenden daten überschreibt. Ist "rsync -aPe ssh" dazu geeignet?
<petra> Hallo, hört bzw. sieht mich hier jemand?
<jokrebel> ja
<petra> super, mein Drucker (ist angeschlossen und zwar über USB) druckt nicht mehr. Vor einer Stunde tat er das noch. Jetzt wird der Druckauftrag übergeben, der Statusmonitor sagt kurz danach, dass der Auftrag erledigt ist, es wird aber nichts gedruckt :-(
<jokrebel> Drucker und PC bereits neu gestartet?
<petra> nein, mach ich gleich mal, bis gleich!
<petra> Hallo,  mein Drucker (ist angeschlossen und zwar über USB) druckt nicht mehr. Vor einer Stunde tat er das noch. Jetzt wird der Druckauftrag übergeben, der Statusmonitor sagt kurz danach, dass der Auftrag erledigt ist, es wird aber nichts gedruckt :-( ich habe alles schon mal neugestartet-ohne Erfolg :(
<georg36> hallo zusammen, ich habe einen ubuntu 12.04 server mit 120 os festplatte und 5x 2 tb software raid 5. kann ich problemlos das mainboard tauschen danach das os installieren und mdadm und das raid wird wieder erkannt?
<dadrc> Wieso neu installieren?
<georg36> dadrc, als ich damals vor über 2 jahren den server aufgesetzt hatte hab ich mich noch nicht so gut ausgekannt und hab einige fehler gemacht und möchte einfach nochmal alles frisch aufsetzten und dabei lernen :)
<dadrc> ok
<dadrc> aber ja, sollte kein Ding sein
<apollo13> wenn du eh neu installierst ist doch wurscht ob er das raid erkennt?
<apollo13> erstells einfach neu :)
<georg36> das raid enthält daten, möchte ich ungern verlieren :)
<kotzmeister_>  ich habe da mal eine kurze frage ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einer website kann mir da vielleicht jemand kurz helfen , es geht dum wenn ich auf die seite Schöner Fernsehen gehe taucht da  so ein kleines viereck auf das ich nicht weg bekomme
<subz3r0> kotzmeister_: screenshot bitte
<apollo13> georg36: ich würde zumindest die mdadm,conf sichern und schaun dass du zuerst ein backup der metadaten machst
<apollo13> sicher ist sicher
<apollo13> bevorzugt natürlich von allem ein backup, weil du kannst das ohne weiteres bei der neuinstallation kaputt machen
<georg36> apollo13, dankeschön werde ich machen, dazu muss ich kurz nachlesen wie ich das anstelle :) backup ist eh vorhanden, sicher ist sicher 
<kotzmeister_> @ sub http://abload.de/image.php?img=bildschirmfotovom20143cd55.png
<kubine> Title: Bild: bildschirmfotovom20143cd55.png - abload.de (at abload.de)
<subz3r0> Kotzmeister: du meinst das einstellungsfenster vom flashplayer?
<Kotzmeister> ja genau
<subz3r0> Kotzmeister: naja du hast da 2 möglichkeiten. entweder zulassen oder verweigern. wenn ich das richtig überblicke sharest du dann deine bandbreite. also wenn andere auch das programm schauen wollen, verteilst du es mit
<subz3r0> wie bei nem torrent auch. also p2p
<Kotzmeister> habe ja auf zustimmen geklickt , aber dann passiert nichts
<subz3r0> speichern -> zustimmen
<subz3r0> dann sollte sich das fenster schliessen
<subz3r0> wenn es das nicht tut, wird evtl ein plugin probleme machen. für solche fälle habe ich ein Firefox profil wo nichts installiert ist. also wie bei ner frischen installation von firefox zum testen...
<Kotzmeister> habe ich gemacht dann auf enter 
<Kotzmeister> aber es geht einfach nicht zu , komische sache 
<subz3r0> Kotzmeister: nicht enter. sondenr mit der maus drauf klicken...
<Kotzmeister> da passiert garnichts wenn ich mit der maus klicke 
<Kotzmeister> wenn ich mit der maus auf das feld gehe kann ich nichts anklicken
<subz3r0> dann erstelle mal ein neues profil für firefox(war doch firefox als browser, oder?)
<subz3r0> und teste es damit
<Kotzmeister> ja war firefox habe auch schon einen anderen installiert aber da , das selbe 
<subz3r0> ein neues profil erstellen...
<subz3r0> !google ubuntu firefox profil anlegen
<Kotzmeister> ich meinte einen anderen browser
<subz3r0> ja, und ich meinte ein neues profil anlegen
<subz3r0> :>
<Kotzmeister> ok mache ich mom =)
<passt> wie kann ich in vbox eine VM starten und dabei USB booten?
<passt> Es soll ein gerade erstellte Live-USB Version getestet werden. 
<bekks> vbox kann nicht direkt von USB booten.
<bekks> Du musst ein raw vmdk anlegen, dass auf den USB Stick zeigt, und dann das vmdkvbooten.
<bekks> *vmdk booten
<passt> ok, danke
<petra2> Hallo, ich bin es noch mal. Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass mein Drucker keine Dokumente druckt, die Bilder enthalten, wenn ich die Bilder raus nehme, dann druckt er das Dokument. Habe das Dokument in ein PDF umgewandelt - druckt er aber auch nicht. Kennt hier jemand das Problem und weiß einen Ausweg?
<ring0> petra2, normalerweise wird der drucker entweder erkannt und druckt alles, was man ihm schickt oder er wird nicht erkannt und druckt logischerweise gar nichts
<Longbottom> petra2: Was hast du denn für einen Drucker, und welche Ubuntuversion?
<bekks> ring0: Oder es ist ein GDI Drucker und druckt was er will :)
<petra2> nee,nee, ich nutze Xubuntu 12.04 und habe einen Samsung ML 2160. Bislang hat er auch immer gut gedruckt :(
<bekks> petra2: Und seit welchen Ereignissen tut er das nicht mehr? "Ich habe nichts gemacht" kann nicht sein :)
<ring0> bekks, es gibt auch drucker mit charakter :)
<bekks> ring0: :P
<petra2> Ich habe wirklich nichts verändert! ich schwöre es!
<petra2> allerdings kann ich nicht beschwören, ob vorher schon mal Dokumente, die Bilder enthielten gedruckt wurden
<Longbottom> petra2: Welchen Treiber verwendest du?
<petra2> wie finde ich das heraus?
<petra2> ich meine ich habe den "Samsung Unified Linux Driver" installiert - das schöne bei Ubuntu ist ja, dass man die Sachen normalerweise nur 1x machen muss und dann nie wieder, deshalb merke ich mir soetwas meist nicht :-)
<Longbottom> petra2: Über http://localhost:631
<Longbottom> petra2: Laut http://askubuntu.com/questions/223192/samsung-ml-2160-printer-install kannst du auch den ML-1660 Treiber verwenden.
<kubine> Title: installation - Samsung ML-2160 printer install - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<petra2> also cups sagt mir: Treiber:	Samsung ML-2160 Series (grayscale, 2-sided printing)
<Longbottom> petra2: Dann probiere doch mal den ML-1660 Treiber.
<petra2> ja, probiere ich auch gerade-bin aber nicht gaaaanz so schnell (wie ihr :)
<Kotzmeister> ist k3b eigentlich das beste brenner Program oder gibts da noch was besseres was ihr mir empfehlen könnt
<bekks> Nimm k3b.
<Kotzmeister> weil wollte mp3 in wave umwandeln aber das macht er leider nicht 
<bekks> Dann installier die Tools, die k3b dazu braucht.
<Kotzmeister> kannste mir da helfen =)
<bekks> In den Optionen von k3b kannst du das alles prüfen.
<subz3ro> Kotzmeister: was ist mit deinem "flash"-problem?
<Kotzmeister> alles gut das lag am flash player , sorry habe vergessen bescheid zu sagen 
<Kotzmeister> jetzt habe ich mir das tolle tool FF Multi Converter  runtergeladen , jedoch kann ich das nicht starten ! Wenn ich Alt+f2 drücke finde ich das aber kann es auch so nicht starten , jemand einen tipp
<subz3ro> Kotzmeister: was heisst "runtergeladen" ?
<subz3ro> du hast die sources runtergeladen und kompiliert?
<subz3ro> du hast ein .deb packet geladen und dies installiert?
<subz3ro> du hast es aus den repos?
<Kotzmeister> habe die anleiutung bei ubuntuusers im forum geunden und mir mit den befehlen die sachen übers Terminal gezogen =) 
<subz3ro> sudo apt-get install libk3b6-extracodecs
<subz3ro> damit kann dann k3b aus mp3s direkt audio cds erstellen
<subz3ro> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/K3b
<kubine> Title: K3b › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Kotzmeister> ok gebe ich mal ein 
<bekks> Kotzmeister: Lies lieber mal den Artikel statt irgendwas einzugeben :)
<subz3ro> bekks: pfft. :p
<__raven_> hi
<__raven_> gibt es irgend eine möglichkeit, zwischen nic und anwendung eine art transparentes caching einzubauen ohne die app verändern zu müssen? Beispiel: es wird ein video im loop abgespielt und irgendeine schicht soll das cachen, sodass der kram nicht immer wieder 1zu1 übers netz geht
<bekks> Ja. Diese Schicht heisst "Proxyserver".
<Kotzmeister> danke sub ging alles gut ....big thx
<__raven_> i know bekks aber wie sieht das bei einer anwendung aus, bei der ich nicht localhost als proxy eingeben kann
<__raven_> müsste dann ja sowas wie ein local nic als bridge aufs lan sein
<bekks> Watt wieso? 
<bekks> Bau einen transparenten Proxy, und/oder leite alle Anfragen, etc. über deinen PRoxyserver um. Stichwort iptables.
<__raven_> ohne extra rechner
<__raven_> das ganze läuft über ein smb mount
<subz3ro> np
<bekks> Du hast ein Sambashare mounted, und spielst ein Video ab, das auf dem Share liegt?
<__raven_> bekks: ja
<__raven_> und jetzt sag nicht, ich solls lokal kopieren...
<bekks> Dann kpier das Video, so dass du es nicht übers Netz abspielen musst.
<bekks> Doch, genau das ist die Lösung, wenn Samba im Einsatz ist.
<__raven_> nein das ist nicht die lösung weil du nichtmal gefragt hast, was sinn der übung ist
<bekks> Dann such Dir eine andere Lösung.
<__raven_> auf jeden fall bekksfrei danke
<bekks> Tschüss.
<scon> Hi, kann man bei ipv6 eigentlich noch auf IP basis böse user blacklisten? Das hat doch keinen Sinn mehr, oder?
<apollo13> scon: why?
<scon> Naja, wenn ich jetzt eine website betreibe und sehe das ein user böse sachen macht, habe ich früher seine IP adresse blockiert
<scon> mit ipv6 holt er sich "schnell mal" eine neue
<apollo13> scon: und wo ist das problem? blockier doch einfach das subnet
<scon> wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sehe ich das doch gar nicht
<jokrebel> scon: mit v4 geht das doch auch ganz einfach
<apollo13> scon: sondern?
<scon> ja, mit v4 ist das kein problem
<apollo13> einfach /64 sperren und gut ist
<jokrebel> scon: Ich meine ne neue IP besorgen
<apollo13> scon: eigentlich ists mit ipv6 leichter, denn wenn jetzt jemand zipft sperrst gleich mal den ganzen provider, mit ipv6 kannst relativ einfach den user sperren
<scon> Ich muss mir die adress vergabe nochmal durchlesen
<apollo13> ist eigentlich ganz einfach, SLAAX 
<apollo13> SLAAC braucht /64, das kannst damit einfach immer blocken
<apollo13> realistisch gesehen bekommt man wahrscheinlich /56 oder so, je nach provider, aber das muss der dann erst mal rausfinden^^
<scon> apollo13: sehe ich es richtig, dass jeder provider /32 bekommt und den "kunden" ein /64 bereit stellt?
<apollo13> nein, kunden bekommen im normalfall als /64 und ISPs weniger als /32
<apollo13> mehr als*
<apollo13> bei den ISPs bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher
<scon> mit mehr meinst du einen größeren hostanteil
<scon> wie du oben meintest /56
<apollo13> ISP ist irgendwo zwischen /32 und /48 würde ich annehmen
<Kotzmeister> sagt mal sollte ich mir eigentlich ein antivirus prog besorgen ?
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-29
<b2850> prost neujahr
<Administrator> hi
<ubu> noch wer da der helfen könnte?
<ubu> http://abload.de/img/img_12031lulh.jpg
<ubu> das ist mein problem
<ubu> hdd kaputt?
<ubu> cilly: hi
<ubu> hmpf
<bullgard6>  ubu: Du weißt, daß Du Dich gerade im initramfs befindest und dort der Fehler auftritt?
<ubu_> bullgard6: hi
<ubu_> bullgard6: hab mit grml gestartet und sudo fsck /dev/sda1 eingegeben jetzt gehts wieder
<ubu_> bullgard6: was mienst du mit initramfs?
<gargolibo> Guten Morgen..
<gargolibo> wie kann ich ein Wort in einem Konfig-File ersetzen. ich kann mit echo "1234" >> /etc/Datei eine Zeile anhängen. Aber wie ersetze ich ein bestimmtes Wort?
<stevieh> man sed; man awk
<gargolibo> hast du ein Bespiel dazu?
<stevieh> das hat das internet ganz sicher ;-)
<gargolibo> ja gut ich schaue es mir mal an, danke
<gargolibo> wie schalte ich hier im chat die Joined und quit Meldungen aus
<_moep_> kommt auf deinen irc client drauf an
<_moep_> google weiß das sicher :P
<gargolibo> hab einen webchat hier
<_moep_> dann vemutlich gar nicht
<_moep_> ist ja nur nen webchat
<gargolibo> gibt es da kein irc Befehl?
<_moep_> nein
<_moep_> das hättest du auch heraus finden können, indem du mal das RFC1459 gelesen hättest
<gargolibo> ok
<_moep_> die meisten webclients haben halt einen sehr beschränkten funktionsumfang und wenn man etwas ändern kann, dann nur auf dem server auf dem der client liegt
<bytecounter> Hallo zusammen, ich habe meinen "kleinen" Server neu aufgesetzt und wollte einiges auf separate Partitionen auslagern. Allerdings gibt es hier Zugriffsprobleme, obwohl die Partitionen rw eingebunden sind. 
<bytecounter> Wenn ich per Konsole oder Filemanager Dateien/Ordner anlegen möchte , klappt das. Bei Programmen (in diesem Fall Eclipse) scheitert der Start laut Log aber an Zugriffsberechtigungen
<bytecounter> Gleiches Problem mit dem MySQL. Der sollte in /var/local laufen, (/dev/sda5 ist auf /var/local gemounted), dort scheitert der Start aber. Die Dateiberechtigungen sind für den mysql-Benutzer aber korrekt
<bytecounter> Ich vermute, dass ich beim mounten einen Denkfehler habe. nur welchen?
<BlackMage> wie kann man eine neue externe Festplatte einrichten?
<BlackMage> wird von lsusb als "ASMedia Technology Inc." erkannt
<k1l_> gparted aufmachen und beliebig formatieren
<BlackMage> k1l_: die Festplatte wird aber nicht aufgelistet
<k1l_> dann zeig mal "dmesg" nachdem du die platte ansteckst
<BlackMage> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420918/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> hat das noch keine partitionstabelle? was sagt denn gparted (das gui program) oder "laufwerke"
<k1l_> welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<BlackMage> k1l_: nein es noch keine parititionstabelle und gparted erkennt die Platte nicht
<jokrebel> die hängt per USB dran?
<BlackMage> jokrebel: ja
<jokrebel> Hat die ne eigene Stromversorgung?
<BlackMage> jokrebel: ja und die habe auch angeschlossen
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Vor oder nach dem anstöpseln des USB-Steckers?
<k1l_> BlackMage: welches ubuntu ist das genau? was sagt "laufwerke" zu der platte?
<BlackMage> jokrebel: vor dem anstöpseln des USB-Steckers
<BlackMage> k1l_: die KDE-Partitionsverwaltung erkennt die Platte garnicht
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Man könnte vermuten, dass es gar kein Ubuntu ist, weil Du so hartnäckig genau diese Frage unbeantwortet lässt ;-)
<BlackMage> jokrebel: welche Frage?
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Die bereits mehrfach gestellte: 12:15:25          k1l_ | welches ubuntu ist das genau? 
<BlackMage> jokrebel: utopic
<k1l_> BlackMage: es gab da 2011 einen kernel bug. aber ich hab das interesse verloren, sorry
<BlackMage> k1l_: wieso?
<BlackMage> jokrebel: also Kubuntu 14.10
<BlackMage> jedenfalls sagt dmesg folgendes: paste.ubuntuusers.de/420923/
<jokrebel> was sagt denn fdisk dazu? Und/oder (wie auch schon abgefragt) die Laufwerksverwaltung und gparted?
<nagetier> BlackMage, 'fdisk -l /dev/sdb' mal bitte in ein pastebin
<gargolibo> hallo
<gargolibo> In meinem lokalen Neztwerk nutze ich Tools um den Verkehr zu analysieren. Dazu nutze ich auch sslstrip. Mittels arp poisoning kann ich mittels http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420928/ sslstrip testen. ABER wie mache ich es nur lokal auf meinem Rechner?  Müsste es nicht auch ohne FW Regeln gehen. Bzw. was muss ich bei den iptables ändern?
<kubine> Title: ipatbes-ssl › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> gargolibo: Wär das nicht eher eine Frage für Kanäle die sich mit Netzwerk beschäftigen? Ich seh jetzt da keinerlei Ubuntu-Support-Bezug.
<jokrebel> nicht dass es nicht vielleicht zufällig jemanden hier geben könnte, der das zu beantworten versteht...
<gargolibo> kennst du vielleicht spezielle Kanäle?
<jokrebel> gargolibo: Nur als Beispiel: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?chat=network+analys liefert allein schon fast 700. Was genau für Dich passt musst Du hat dann dem jeweiligen Channel-Topic entnehmen
<kubine> Title: network analys - Chat Rooms - irc.netsplit.de (at irc.netsplit.de)
<gargolibo> danke 
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> hab nen problem mit apt-get update
<jokrebel> na dann zeigst mal in nem NoPaste her
<rubberduck> schildere dein Problem
<subz3r0> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420933/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> die hash-werte stimme nicht überein
<subz3r0> stimmen
<subz3r0> "Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein"
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Vielleicht sind die Server grad noch nicht alle syncronisiert. Entweder später nochmal versuchen oder alternativ auf dei Hauptserver umstellen.
<subz3r0> hatte gestern nen .deb file installiert um cuda zu installieren. da es probleme gab, hab ich die sourcen wieder entfernt mit dpkg -r
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung was das macht. Mit dpkg versuche ich rumfummeln zu vermeiden... Das nehm ich nur zu Hilfe als allerletzten Notnagel
<jokrebel> gegebenenfalls hast Du Dir damit natürlcih vielleicht auch die Paketverwaltung verbogen.
<subz3r0> wenn ich den server änder auf den main ubuntu update server, dann geht das updaten wieder durch
<subz3r0> jemand ne idee?
<rubberduck> das hatte ich schon öfter bei den de mirrors - nachdem ich den mirror gewechselt habe war das wieder gelöst.
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Was ich eingangs schrieb
<subz3r0> rubberduck: naja, wenn chechsummen nicht stimmen, ist das in der regel besorgniserregend
<subz3r0> check
<rubberduck> subz3r0: wenn der mirror grad synced kanns da schonmal differenzen geben.
<rubberduck> dann nimmt man halt einen anderen mirror
<subz3r0> und das möchte ich nicht einfach so hinnehmen. sondern wissen warum das so ist. zumal ich so nen fehler vorher noch nicht hatte
<jokrebel> ...oder wartet - wie bereits geschrieben
<rubberduck> subz3r0: man kann es dir auch gerne vortanzen wenns dir lieber ist.
<subz3r0> kann das mit dem sychronisieren jemand verifizieren, dass es da zu problemen kommen kann?
<subz3r0> rubberduck: du kannst mich auch einfach nur nicht vollquatschen.
<rubberduck> die checksummen sind in file a und das wurde grad aktualisiert. file b welches in der checksummen-datei steht wurde noch nicht aktualisiert -> differenz
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Wenn die Checksummendatei noch die Alte ist aber die anderen schon die Neue (oder auch umgekehrt) geht das halt logischerweise in die Hose.
<rubberduck> subz3r0: du musst einfach nur lesen was jokrebel schreibt - der hats in anderen Worten auch so beschrieben.
<subz3r0> rubberduck: dazu müsste ich den ignore aufheben. hat seinen grund, warum der drin ist.
<jokrebel> ach dann schreib ich mir hier fürn A... die Finger wund? Danke fürs gespräch
<rubberduck> subz3r0: also: da bei einem mirror-sync die dateien nacheinander übertragen werden kann es passieren dass das file welches die hashes drin hat einen anderen stand hat als der rest. Diese Operation ist nicht atomar.
<NoAudio> Guten Tag 
<NoAudio> Habe ein Problem mit dem Ton. Habe von 12.04 auf 14.04 ein update gefahren. jetzt ist der Ton weg.
<NoAudio> Habe Pulseaudio runtergeworfen. (ist ein notebook) Wenn ich klinke nun einstecke hab ich extern Ton da.. aber intern keinen.. hmpf
<NoAudio> Lautstärkeregler wird auch angezeigt
<rubberduck> hatte ich auch schonmal - aber keine Lösung.
<gargolibo> wie starte ich aus dem terminal ein Programm als ein anderer User
<jokrebel> warum (und vor allem wie um Gottes Willen) schmeißt man PulseAudio runter?
<subz3r0> sudo -u username programm
<subz3r0> NoAudio: laptop... schalte mal acpi aus
<subz3r0> und teste es dann
<k1l_> pulseaudio wird von ubuntu genutzt zum ton machen. das runter zu schmeissen bringt dann einen sack voll anderer probleme
<jokrebel> gargolibo: su andererUser
<rubberduck> gargolibo: su/sudo sind hier deine freunde
<gargolibo> es ist aber kein superuser
<jokrebel> sudo macht da auch keinen Sinn
<subz3r0> su = switch user
<gargolibo> ja genau prima
<subz3r0> !sudo > gargolibo 
<kubine> gargolibo: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<gargolibo> ich bin nun als der andere user angemledet, mit su. Kann ich jetzt ein Programm starten das rootrechte erfordert?
<gargolibo> weil sudo wäre ja nicht richtig
<jokrebel> gargolibo: Du kannst nun Programme unter diesem User aufrufen
<gargolibo> ja aber kein Programm das rootrechte erfordert?
<subz3r0> omg?
<subz3r0> was ist an sudo nicht richtig?
<jokrebel> gargolibo: Wenn dieser andere User Sudo-Rechte hat, könntest Du per sudo (nur für terminalprogramme bitte) auch mit Rootrechten aufrufen
<subz3r0> sicher ist sudo in diesem fall die beste wahl
<subz3r0> du führst mit sudo -u <username> <programm>  das programm mit den rechten des users aus und "nicht" als root
<subz3r0> "Run the command as a user other than the default target user  (usually root )."
<NoAudio> Sorry.. telefon
<subz3r0> man sudo
<Rochvellon> grafische programme mit rootrechten bitte nur mit gksudo starten
<NoAudio> Ja, den Sack probleme habe ich aber seither zumindest wieder einen Ton an der Klinke
<gargolibo> ich bekomme dann aber user ist nicht in der sudoers liste
<subz3r0> Ja, Dein user.
<subz3r0> !visudo > gargolibo 
<gargolibo> also nochmal kurz.. ich bin der "normaleUser" und lege einen neuen user namens "hans" an
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration?highlight=visudo
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gargolibo> jetzt wechsle ich mit <su hans>  
<gargolibo> hans: jetzt will ich ein Programm ausführen welches rootrechte verlangt
<rubberduck> dann lass das -u <user> weg
<subz3r0> okay. noch mal langsam
<subz3r0> mit su änderst du den user in der shell
<gargolibo> ja
<gargolibo> bin jetzt hans
<subz3r0> wenn du nur nen befehlt ausführen willst als user x, dann nimmst du sudo -u username command
<subz3r0> wenn dieser user allerdings etwas als root ausführen soll und du sudo nutzen möchtest, so musst du ihn in das sudoers file packen
<subz3r0> das geht z.B mit visudo
<gargolibo> ja das muss wohl gemacht werden
<subz3r0> bzw. sollte man es nur mit visudo machen, da visudo in der lage ist syntaxfehler zu entdecken
<subz3r0> aber ich verstehe den sinn nicht. warum erst user wechsel und dann nen programm als root ausführen
<subz3r0> warum nicht direkt sudo program
<gargolibo> ok, das ist weil ich etwas per uid mit iptables umleiten möchte
<gargolibo> bzw. testen will
<gargolibo> ich weiss nicht ob du mein ersten post gelesen hast=?
<subz3r0> kann sein, dass ich es nicht gesehen habe
<subz3r0> "gargolibo> wie starte ich aus dem terminal ein Programm als ein anderer User"
<subz3r0> das kam hier als erstes an
<gargolibo> ah ok
<subz3r0> und dazu sagte ich: sudo -u username programm
<subz3r0> ;)
<gargolibo> In meinem lokalen Neztwerk nutze ich Tools um den Verkehr zu analysieren. Dazu nutze ich auch sslstrip. Mittels arp poisoning kann ich mittels http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420928/ sslstrip testen. ABER wie mache ich es nur lokal auf meinem Rechner?  Müsste es nicht auch ohne FW Regeln gehen. Bzw. was muss ich bei den iptables ändern?
<kubine> Title: ipatbes-ssl › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<gargolibo> das war mein post
<nagetier> !bot > gargolibo 
<kubine> gargolibo: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<gargolibo> ja ich meinte nur so
<subz3r0> stichpunkt: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<subz3r0> stichpunkt2: nat
<subz3r0> da ich aber nicht abschätzen kann was du mit sslstrip vor hast... kein support von meiner seite aus.
<hiob10hiob> join #ubuntu-touch 
<gargolibo> ne nur lokal auf meinem Rechner, wie es im Netz l
<gargolibo> läuft weiß ich doch!
<gargolibo> es geht mir NUR um meinen Rechner
<gargolibo> das ist die Frage ob ich da unbedingt nat brauche
<subz3r0> du wirst hier keinen support bekommen zu tools die unter § 202c fallen...
<gargolibo> oh sorry o.k.
<subz3r0> zu NAT kannst du im iptables channel nachfragen
<subz3r0> #netfilter
<gargolibo> ok
<NoAudio> So nun ist Pulseaudio wieder drauf. Sobald ich den Stecker (klinke AudioOut) abstecke springt der auf digital HDA um. Anstelle auf der Internen Audio zu bleiben
<NoAudio> Kann ich den hda abschalten der ist ja glaub nur der von der Grafikkarte über extern HDMI abnehmbar
<dsads> HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dsads> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_moep_> sry meine glaskugel ist kaputt
<k1l_> dsads: dir würden ja welche helfen, wenn du das theater sein lassen würdest und eine vernünftige frage stellen würdest
<dsads> Folgendes probvlem nachdem ich die hsot system von XEN neugestarte habe
<dsads> Fährt eine wichtige VM nicht mEHR HOCH!!! Grub lädt, danach nur ein cursor der blinkt!
<dsads> ES GEHT UM LEBEN UND TOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dsads> Hängt ne firma dran mit 50 leuten deswegen
<k1l_> dsads: lass die vielen satzzeichen und das Capslock und das theater. das demotiviert die anderen dir zu helfen, weil du wie ein schreiendes kiddie rüberkommst
<dsads> ok
<subz3r0> dsads: leben und tod. und dann erwartest du kostenlosen support?
<dsads> ja ok ruhig blut
<dsads> aber jmd tipp?
<subz3r0> ja, jemand dran lassen der ahnung hat.
<dsads> hehe
<k1l_> welches host system? was waren die änderungen? welche VM? was für errors gibt es?
<subz3r0> mit citrix haben wir hier auch nicht viel zu tun.
<dsads> Also dsa host system ist XEN serve
<dsads> aber auch auf hyper v gehts nicht
<dsads> keine änderungen, nur neustart der debian VM
<dsads> update initramfs und grub neu geschrieben wurde bereits probiert!
<subz3r0> und jetzt kommts...
<k1l_> was ist das host system?
<dsads> XEN Server k1l_
<subz3r0> hier ist auch kein debian support channel :)
<dsads> das is ne ubuntu
<k1l_> dsads: ok, dann frag deinen hoster oder die xen leute oder die debian leute.
<dsads> ich hoste den piss selbst
<dsads> und das is ne ubu vm
<subz3r0> k1l_: xen ist nen baremetal hypervisor. also nix mit ubuntu
<subz3r0> <dsads> keine änderungen, nur neustart der debian VM
<subz3r0> "debian vm"
<dsads> NEin ch meinte
<dsads> Neustart der debian vms klappte
<dsads> und daruntre 1 ubuntu gingt nicht!
<k1l_> eben wars noch ne debian vm. dsads sorry aber bei deinen geschichten und dem theater bin ich raus. wer nichtmal einfach sein setup darlegen kann damit man ihm helfen kann, das wird eh ein höllenritt.
<dsads> ok bye
<k1l_> schau in die logs was da los ist und schlag damit dann bei dem support auf, was du da wirklich nutzt
<dsads> Eben ubuintu schrott
<dsads> Debian läuft alles mal wieder
<subz3r0> ach gott... lass hirn regnen...
<NoAudio> Zu meinem Ton problem. Wenn ich klicke reinstecke kommt ton über externe Lautsprecher. Klinke raus, kein Ton. Auch wenn ich auf interne Lautsprecher stelle. Stecke ich klinke wieder rein, dann kommt auch kein Ton. Muß von HDA auf Kopfhörer umschalten, dann kommt ton. aber eben leider nur von Extern
<gargolibo> cat datei | grep "name"+"telefon" ist falsch, ich will: nur wenn name UND telefon drin ist will ich es anzeigen 
<sash_> gargolibo: grep name datei | grep telefon
<NoAudio> Jemand eine Idee, warum der Interne Ton nicht geht? Bin langsam am verzweifeln
<NoAudio> Ist ein Acer notebook 5935g
<gargolibo> sash_: ooh zwei pipes? ok
<sash_> gargolibo: Eine. Spar dir den cat
<stevieh> NoAudio: da kann man glaub ich ewig viel in der alsa konfiguration einstellen, aber nix genaues weiss ich nicht. Hab auf dem Thinkpad auch immer zu kämpfen
<gargolibo> achso :) 
<gargolibo> prima
<dadrc> Meistens hilft es, die richtigen Parameter für den Chip in der alsa.conf einzutragen
<jokrebel> NoAudio: mechanischer Schalter in der Audioklinke defekt?
<stevieh> naja, das kann man ja rausbekommen, ob er unter Win geht
<NoAudio> Ich start mal Windows.. mal schauen obs da geht .. bin gleich zurück
<Fussel> ich mein bei den acer geht der klinkeschalter doofer weise auch über nen treiber oder so, jedenfals typische krankheit von den acer und medion und co
<Fussel> da hätte schon meine glaskugel anspringen müssen als er"schaltet um in hdaudio" sagte
<gargolibo> sash_: wenn eine datei sowohl binär daten beinhaltet und text, dann bekomme ich mit dem normalem Befehl ne Fehlermedung
<gargolibo> Es steht dann dran Übereinstimmung in Binärdatei. ich kann die aber mit cat oder less lesen !
<NoAudio> jokrebel, Unter Windows geht der Ton, ohne Probleme. Intern sowie über Klinke
<Fussel> NoAudio, such mal nach "softschalter acer linux" wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege, halt ne treiberlösung unter linux dazu zu deneim laptop mit modellbezeichnung, die acer bauen da gerne gemeinheiten die unter windows unter den tisch fallen, wegen passendem treiber
<dadrc> Wenn das das nicht ist, hilft normalerweise http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA
<kubine> Title: HDA › Soundkarten konfigurieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fussel> grrr
<Fussel> NoAudio, schau dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA  an
<kubine> Title: HDA › Soundkarten konfigurieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<slhh> Frage: Wenn nur ein Betriebssystem installiert ist, wird ja grundsätzlich das GRUB-Menü nicht angezeigt. Wie kann ich einstellen, dass es trotzdem angezeigt wird?
<subz3r0> !grub > slhh 
<kubine> slhh: Informationen zu GRUB finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<slhh> GRUB_TIMEOUT ist auf 10
<bekks> Verwendest du Grub oder Grub2?
<slhh> bekks: Grub 2...
<slhh> bekks: Habe UEFI mit Dualboot Ubuntu/Windows 7. In den UEFI-Settings habe ich eingestellt, dass automatisch Ubuntu startet. Dabei möchte ich aber, dass davor GRUB-Menü angezeigt wird, um von dort auch Windows 7 auswählen zu können. Das ist komfortabler, als das manuell in den UEFI-Settings zu machen.
<bekks> slhh: Dann solltest du dich auch an Grub2 Artikel halten ;) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<slhh> bekks: Danke, ich versuche mal mein Glück. :)
<BuZZe> Frage zu Dualboot Ubuntu/Windows 7: Ich möchte das System komplett verschlüsseln - ist es hierbei möglich (würde das gerne so umsetzen), dass man beide Systeme mit LUKS verschlüsselt oder muss ich für Ubuntu LUKS und für Windows TrueCrypt verwenden?
<subz3r0> geht nicht
<subz3r0> also truecrypt + dm-crypt
<BuZZe> Noch eine Frage: Wenn ich Ubuntu mit LUKS verschlüssele (UEFI) - als ich noch das normale BIOS verwendete, musste ich ja die /boot-Partition unverschlüsselt lassen. Wie ist das bei UEFI mit der EFI-Partition?
<subz3r0> boot muss immer unverschlüsselt bleiben
<subz3r0> das hat nix mit uefi oder bios zu tun
<BuZZe> subz3r0: Danke
<subz3r0> was du machen kannst ist die bootloader auslagern
<subz3r0> z.B auf einen usb stick
<subz3r0> ist aber mit vorsicht zu geniessen und nur mit backups des sticks ratsam
<BuZZe> subz3r0: Mh, ok. Bringt aber keinen Vorteil, oder?
<subz3r0> empfehle dir auch header backups zu machen
<subz3r0> BuZZe: klar bringt das vorteile. es kann niemand den bootloader kompromittieren
<BuZZe> subz3r0: OK, das stimmt natürlich. Aber wenn ein Angreifer physischen Zugriff auf das Gerät hatte, kann man das wohl sowieso nicht mehr als vertrauenswürdig ansehen.
<subz3r0> kommt drauf an
<subz3r0> auf die hardware als auch auf den angreifer
<BuZZe> subz3r0: Wie würde das denn ungefähr funktionieren, wenn man den Bootloader auf den USB-Stick macht? 
<subz3r0> naja, du stellst das system so ein, dass es von usb stick startet
<subz3r0> der bootloader weiss wo die platten liegen, da man es am besten mit UUIDs festlegt
<subz3r0> sodass nicht mal was vermurkst wird, wenn noch nen gerät angeschlossen ist. also sda auf einmal sdb ist
<BuZZe> subz3r0: Kennst du zufällig eine Anleitung dazu im Internet?
<subz3r0> naja... "platten liegen" war doch etwas ungeschickt gewählt... aber denke du weisst was ich meinte ;)
<subz3r0> BuZZe: ich hatte mal angefangen was zu schreiben fürs wiki. aber da die formatierung da mehr als umständlich ist, sich niemand anders beteiligen wollte. hatte ich es aufgeggeben ;)
<BuZZe> subz3r0: Schade. ;-)
<BuZZe> subz3r0: Danke auf jeden Fall für die Infos und noch einen schönen Abend.
<subz3r0> gern. viel erfolg
<pog> Moin, ich hoffe Ihr hattet alle ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.
<pog> heute habe ich Gott erfahren... mit einem alten USB-Stick mit Version Grub 1.98 war das Vista plötzlich bootbar... (nach einem Upgrade von Grub bootete Windows nicht mehr mit chainloader
<pog> mal schauen, ob vista jetzt bootet (vorher war noch irgend ein anderes Problem, dass Vista in die Auswahlkonsole bootete, wo man den Startup auswählen musste.
<pog> ich hoffe nicht, dass ich Grub downgraden muss...
<jokrebel> Vista ohje
<pog> ja, ja, eine Altlast meiner Freundin, ich arbeite auf dem Rechner immer mit Linuxen, wenn ich alleine bin.
<jokrebel> Und wieso chainloader?
<pog> wenn ich mal eine Kopie von Win7 finde, werde ich vllt. mal das installieren.
<jokrebel> war das nicht das übergangsgedönse von grub (0.x) nach grub2?
<pog> grub verwendet immer Chainloader um die Kontrolle der Partition, d.h. Windows zu übergeben. Plötzlich hatte ich nur noch schwarzer Bildschirm und cursor
<pog> hier sind die eingetragenen Entries auch so: https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Chain_002dloading.html
<kubine> Title: GNU GRUB Manual 2.00: Chain-loading (at www.gnu.org)
<pog> vllt. gibt es andere Möglichkeiten, die ich nicht kenne.
<pog> der alte Grub hatte einen Bug, und wenn Linux nicht starten konnte, kam ich immer in einen Recoverymode für Windows...
<pog> und da ich ja ständig experimentiere, hab ich den mal updatet... 
<pog> ich hab auch mit QEMU booten versucht, da wurde eine Menge CPU verbraucht, aber auch mit schwarzem BS und Cursor obenrechts.
<jokrebel> Dann hab ich da vielleicht auch was falsch im Hinterkopf. Hab kaum mehr mit Windows zu tun.
<pog> meine Freundin umzuformen ist schwierig... aber eigentlich schaue ich immer nur, dass ihre Systeme starten.
<pog> und wenn ich es schon kaputtmachen (was ich halber gedacht hatte, aber natürlich nichts gesagt:-)
<pog> tatsächlich bootet der neue Grub, nur die linuxe... irgendwas komisch.
<jokrebel> pog: "irgendwas" ist leider zu vage als Fehlermeldung.
<pog> chainloader macht einfach nichts. und die anderen Entries gehen normal. ich hab chainloader auch aus der grubcmdline getestet, macht einfach ncihts.
<pog> der chainload befehl geht, wenn ich ab einer usb boote und die entsprechend korrekten befehle eingehe.
<jokrebel> "Macht einfach nichts" ist eine denkbar schlechte Fehlerbeschreibung. Nimm es notfalls als Video auf und lad es irgendwo hoch wenn Du keine Worte findest um es aussagekräftig zu beschreiben.
<pog> das einfachste wird wo sein, aus der UR-Alt-Ubuntu-Version Grub zu reinstallieren.
<pog> google search blackscreen und blinking Cursor.
<jokrebel> wie Du meinst...
<jokrebel> wobei ich davon abrate irgendwelche "uralt"Dinger zu installieren
<bekks> Wieso aus der Ururalt-Version?
<bekks> Grub ist weiterhin in den Repos.
<pog> version aus einer installieren ubuntu-Version. Ich hatte ja eine Neue Version ab einem USB-Bootable installieren wollen.
<pog> wir in neueren z.B Xubuntus keine Grub mehr verwendet?
<bekks> Seit 11.04 wird Grub2 verwendet.
<pog> ich rede eigentlich von Grub2
<pog> immerhin weiss ich jetzt, das Win grundsätzlich bootet, ich werde einen workarround finden.
<bekks> Grub2 neu installieren, update-grub laufen lassen.
<pog> bekks: ok, das werde ich als erstes mal versuchen, danke
<pog> ein problem war, dass ich grub ab einer usb-iso bootable installiert hatte was ging (mit warning /cow) aber update grub ging nicht, wobei ich dann das alte grubcfg rübercopierte.
<bekks> "ging nicht" ist eine denkbar unbrauchbare Fehlermeldung.
<pog> ich müsste eine aktuelle Version von GRub absolut korrekt installieren. aber eben, die entries wurde alle gestartet (ausse chainloader).
<bekks> Wenn du das müsstest, warum tust du das dann nicht?
<pog> grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow
 * jokrebel hat das Setup immer noch nicht kappoert
<bekks> Was ist denn dieses "/cow" nun wieder?
<jokrebel> *i
<pog> wenn ich ein chroot mache, dann bin ich in einer Uraltversion von ubuntu. und ab CD schaffe ich es nicht sie wirklich korrekt zu installieren.
<bekks> Dann möchte ich gerne ein "lsb_release -a" sehen.
<bekks> In einem Pastebin natürlich :)
<jokrebel> was biegst Du da bitte umeinander?
<pog> ich verwende den REchner zum start von usb-bootables, und freundin zum vista machen.
<bekks> Ich möchte trotzdem ein lsb_release -a im chroot sehen.
<pog> o.k. das kann ich machen, muss ins bootabel aufstarten
<bekks> Was auch immer der Satz bedeuten soll.
<pog> der kernel wird dann schon, die bootable sein, aber apt repositories von der Version die installiert ist, also die uralt
<bekks> Was du da erzählst klingt völlig verwirrt.
<bekks> Zeig uns bitte ein lsb_release -a innerhalb des chroots.
<pog> es ist eigentlich ganz enfach. 
<pog> o.k.
<jokrebel> klingt jetzt eher nicht so einfach und nach Standard-Nutzung. Oder Du drückst Dich zu umständlich aus, was ich eher nicht glaube.
<pog> deswegen bin nich im offtopic
<bekks> Mal sehen wann das lsb_release -a kommt :)
<pog> Description:Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<pog> ich kann alle zeilen nopasten, 4 Zeilen
<bekks> lsb_release -a in eine Pastebin.
<bekks> *einem
<jokrebel> 10? das is jetzt nich wahr oder?
<bekks> Wieso nicht? Ist doch noch bis April supported, als Server :)
 * jokrebel glaubt nicht dass das ein reiner Server ist.
<pog> hier der ganze weg von chroot weg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9642424/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> 10.04 ist älter als 11.04 und verwendet per default Grub, niht Grub2.
<pog> ich wollte ja auch nur grub updaten, das andere werde ich dann auch mal.
<bekks> Eine Neuinstallation ist einfacher.
<pog> ich hab immer grub2 verwendet, weil das oft besser war, fuer was ich es brauchte
<jokrebel> mir kommt da zu oft "root" und "mint" vor ;-)
<bekks> jokrebel: Es heisst ja auch ch_root und nicht ch_user ;)
<pog> ja, koennte sein, dass ich dann entweder ein lubuntu oder ein Mint installiere
<pog> geht mir aber nur um funkionierenden bootmanager.
<bekks> pog: Was ist denn dis Ausgabe von ls /etc/*-release im chroot?
<jokrebel> bekks: ja das root, ok. Aber warum nenn ich ein ubuntu "mint"?
<bekks> jokrebel: Weil er mit einer Mint Live CD unterwegs ist :)
<jokrebel> repariert man ein Ubuntu nicht eher mit einer Ubuntu-Live-CD?
<pog> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9642451/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> bzw. besser
<pog> ubuntu startet ja, und die iso auch, aber Win nicht mehr,
<pog> ich hab ein xubuntu, ich werd's mal mit dem probieren, gute Idee, wenn ich schon hier diskutiere.
<jokrebel> pog: Dann nimm die Windows-CD und reparier erst mal das Windows.
<pog> das Win bootet tiptop, aber eben ab einer alten USB-über Grub .
<pog> wenn ich nur Win wollte, würde ich das so machen.
<pog> ich probier nun mal mit xubuntu grub neu zu installieren, bis gleich.
<jokrebel> herrrrje
<bekks> pog: Wozu xubuntu? 
<bekks> pog: Du bist im chroot, das reicht. Ich nannte Dir vorhin die notwendigen Schritte. xubuntu kam darin nicht vor.
<pog> xubuntu bootet eh grad nicht.
<pog> ich werde normal ins ubuntu booten und grub2 reinstallieren, dann laufen die meisten sachen, die wirklich wichtig sind.
<bekks> Viel Glück. Du machst ja doch nicht, was man Dir vorschlägt.
<pog> was war konkret der Vorschlage ich hab die lsb gepostet. ich folge dem gern
<pog> es ist mir auch etwas unsicher, weil ich keine Garantie habe, wenn grub 2.02 oder so installiert ist, dass win startet.
<jokrebel> pog: Mach Dir ein Backup (schon wegen Murphys Law) - reparier Windows von der Windows-CD aus dass es wieder ganz allein ohne Grub und Chain-Schnickschnal hochfährt und dann installier das aktuelle XYZ-Ubuntu das Du müchtest.
<jokrebel> *schnickschnack
<pog> danke für die Vorschläge.
<jokrebel> gerne
<Rochvellon> hm, wie kommt man bei kde wieder auf den "richtigen" desktop? darauf laufen ein paar programme, die ich aber von dem jetzigen desktop nicht erreichen kann
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, Rochvellon was hat kde bitte mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<Rochvellon> ich bin gerade unter ubuntu
<bekks> DerProfessor: Was sollte es nicht mit Ubuntuzu tun haben? Man kann es installieren, und es ist der default desktop von kubuntuz
<bekks> ohne z.
<Rochvellon> hm, strange, jetzt bin ich wieder auf dem "richtigen" desktop, nachdem ich ein hl durchs irc bekam
<DerProfessor> Ach so OK sry ich dachte kde were ein eigens Linux Betriebssystem 
<guntbert> Rochvellon: <strg><ALT> <left> ?
<Rochvellon> passiert leider auch nichts
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-30
<FFloki> Test
<Fuchs> bestanden. 
<FFloki> Jop! Wieder ein Geheimniss weniger
<FFloki> clear
<b2850> guten morgen
<bullgard4> ubu: ping
<ubu> bullgard4: pong
<bullgard4> ubuDu hast gestern eine Frage gestellt. Dann hast Du gestern hier im Kanal Deine Kiste ausgeschaltet. So etwas nenneich ein unfeines Verhalten.
<ubu> bullgard4: nö, hatte noch was dazu geschrieben du hast dann nicht geantwortet
<bullgard4> ubu:  hä? " [06:53]	ubu_	bullgard6: was mienst du mit initramfs?" ist keine Frage von Dir?
<ubu> bullgard4: hatte ich nicht geschrieben wie ich das iegentliche problem beseitigen konnte?
<ubu> warum sollte das keine frage sein?
<bullgard4> Weil Du eben behauptet hast: "nö."
<ubu> aso, sry
<bullgard4> ubu: Ich fasse mal meinen Standpunkt zusammen: Wenn Du hier eine Frage stellst und dann abhaust, dann machst Du Dir weniger Freunde. Du mußt Dir klar machen, daß die meisten, die Dir hier helfen können, auch noch andere Dinge im Leben tun (müssen) als nur auf Deine Frage zu warten.
<b2850> moin
<innerand> Hallo, zwei Fragen zu Netzwerk unter 14.04 Server: 
<innerand> 1) Ich wuerde gerne eine zweite ipv6 Adresse hinzufuegen. Wie mach ich das. Kann ich die einfach in der /etc/network/interfaces ergaenzen? 
<innerand> 2) Wenn ich eine zweite hab, woher weiß das system welche es "default" verwenden soll? Macht es das ueber den hostnamen? 
<testdr> innerand: ich denke das ist nicht viel anders als bei einer weiteren ipv-4-Adresse auf der nic - hast Du das schon verstanden?
<geser> zu 1) ich denke das sollte funktionieren ; zu 2) hier vermute ich basierend auf dem Routing wird die passende (Absender-)Adresse genommen
<innerand> k, ich seh mir mal an wie das bei den v4 Adressen laeuft.. 
<Hootch> Hi, wie siehts mit MIR oder Wayland unter Ubuntu aus?
<k1l_> Hootch: beide laufen. das problem ist eher das, was auf MIR und Wayland laufen soll ist noch nicht alltagstauglich
<NoAudio> Was könnte das sein, das pavcontrol zeigt mir Lautsprecher(unavailable) - Kopfhörer funktioniert aber
<zy3pD> echo $(uptime -p) | tr "hours" "Stunden"    » liefert mir: up 2 Stund, 43 minuted
<zy3pD> was ist da falsch?
<BlackMage> in der nsswitch.conf steht in der hosts Zeile ein [NOTFOUND=return]
<NoAudio> Er erkennt nur den Digitalen Ausgang. Es ist zum heulen. Hab schon von 14.04 auf 14.10 update gemacht
<BlackMage> was bedeutet das?
<geser> zy3pD: tr ersetzt Buchstaben und keine Wörter
<zy3pD> geser, und wie mach ich das dann mit wörtern?
<geser> z.B. mit sed
<zy3pD> echo $(uptime -p) | sed 's/hours/Stunden/'
<zy3pD> so?
<geser> ja
<BlackMage> also in meiner nsswitch.conf steht "hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns"; was wird jetzt genau gemacht?
<koegs> wofür überhaupt das echo?
<zy3pD> das ist erstma testweise
<zy3pD> notify-send gibt das aus
<geser> BlackMage: when bei der Namensauflösung (hosts) mdns4_minimal sagt, gibt es nicht (notfound), dann wird nicht weiter DNS bemüht
<BlackMage> geser: und wie kann ich machen das Samba auch abgefragt wird?
<BlackMage> geser: also winbind oder sowas
<BlackMage> oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen?
<geser> habe ich keine Erfahrung mit, kann also nichts dazu sagen
<geser> du wirst aber vermutlich mindestens das Paket libnss-winbind brauchen
<geser> und wahrscheinlich eine Anleitung aus dem Netz wie man das am besten aktiviert
<BlackMage> geser: und was macht mdns4_minimal?
<stevieh> testdr: machen wir hier weiter?
<stevieh> Also: ich kann ja im prinzip "einfach" die grub.cfg editieren und neu booten, oder?
<testdr> stevieh: kaum - wenn grub zerhackstückelt ist, dann hat das nicht viel mit support zu tun.  Geh aus dem grub-menu in die commandleine und kontrollier mit "ls " ob die nachzuladenden module wirklich (für grub) vorhanden sind -- kann schon an fehlendem Dateisystemmodul liegen
<stevieh> ah, das klingt gut
<stevieh> das mach ich mal und zieh mir vor die grub.cfg rüber und schau mal.
<geser> BlackMage_: mdns ist Multicast DNS, wie es z.B. von Zeroconf, Bonjour, Avahi genutzt wird um Rechnernamen aufzulösen
<innerand> Kann ich in config files (zB Apache) anstelle von IP Adressen eigentlich Hostnames bzw. aliase verwenden? 
<stevieh> kommt auf die anwendungen an. Meist aber schon.
<geser> sofern die aufgelöst werden können, sollte nichts dagegen sprechen
<innerand> k, ty
<stevieh> testdr: jetzt muss ich wohl erstmal lernen, wie die mini shell in grub geht ;-)
<testdr> stevieh: na - übliches "ls" und natürlich normalerweise US-keyboard 
<stevieh> ja, musste nur grad verstehen, dass die devices da (foo,bar) heissen.
<jokrebel> dir grub.cfg sollte man besser nicht bearbeiten.
<jokrebel> siehe dazu auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration @ stevieh 
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> ok, die gzio part_gpt und ext2 sind da
<stevieh> dann bleibt nur das grafikzeugse
<stevieh> wo kommt denn das feature_all_video_module her?
<stevieh> weil ein modul all_video gibt es nicht
<stevieh> ok. da fehlt wohl das all_video.mod, warum auch immer?!
<NoAudio> Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen. Ich bin am Ende mit meinem Latein. Ich krieg aus dieser Kiste kein Audio aus den Lautsprechern. Nur an der Klinke
<NoAudio> Unter windows gehts
<NoAudio> Habe 12.04 LIVE-CD getestet .. auch kein Ton
<NoAudio> Bin von 14.04 auf 14.10 und auch kein Ton
<NoAudio> Ist ein Acer 5935G Notebook.
<jokrebel> NoAudio: alsamixer Einstellungen bereits überprüft?
<NoAudio> http://pastebin.com/CKRYvGPf
<kubine> Title: chef@chef-Aspire-5935:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards 0 [Intel ]: HDA-Inte - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<NoAudio> jokrebel, ja, alles ist on. kein MM aktiv. Ich sehe auch das wenn ich den Stecker (klinke) ziehe, dann passiert im Alsamixer auch was. Speaker usw wird angezeigt. alles auf 100%
<NoAudio> Aber das Gerät scheint nicht da zu sein
<testdr> NoAudio: hast Du schon wo die Ausgabe von "aplay -l" gepostet? paste-link?
<NoAudio> testdr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9645778/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<NoAudio> Es handelt sich dabei um ein Notebook .. mit HDMI ausgang und 3 klinkenbuchsen
<NoAudio> Hab da was gefunden -> Okay, at least there is a workaround for this: Install "alsa-tools-gui", start "HDAJackRetask" and override the Pin "0x1a" with "Headphone". Not a very nice solution, but its the only workaround I got to work.
<NoAudio> Was meint ihr ein versuch wert?
<NoAudio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1343020
<kubine> Title: Bug #1343020 “Realtek ALC889A No sound output” : Bugs : alsa-driver package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<testdr> NoAudio: das klingt danach als wenn die Zuordnung der Ausgabekanäle nicht stimmt - das gab es schon öfter bei Soundchips, dass die Nummer verkehrt war, bzw. dass die Hersteller da schneller was geändert haben und das natürlich nicht bei alsa angekommen ist
<testdr> NoAudio: Du kannst noch die Ausgabe von "amixer" kontrollieren ob da vielleicht noch Optionen angezeigt werden, die in der gui nicht vorhanden sind - oder Mixerstellungen, die auf fast 0 stehen und die Du übersehen hast
<testdr> NoAudio: es gibt auch Optionen zum Laden vom module snd-hda-intel - dazu prüfen ob es bereits Einträge in /etc/modprobe.d/???sound.conf (sollte wohl darin abgelegt werden) gibt
<NoAudio> testdr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9645817/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<NoAudio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9645826/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<NoAudio> alsa-base.conf meinst du den hier?
<testdr> NoAudio: also der fast letzte Eintrag für die Anzahl der Kanäle für die Mixer sollte wohl auf 2ch stehen und nicht "4ch"? (und wenn eine Zuordnung nicht stimmt und z.B. Micro wäre der eingebaute Lautsprecher, dann steht das auf 0)
<NoAudio> testdr, naja.. es ist schon so eine Surround kiste.. (dolby home theater)
<testdr> NoAudio: das ls von modprobe.d hilft nicht viel - es kommt auf die Optionen in den Dateien an - und da könnten die für sound wohl in der alsa-base.conf stehen -- wenn da welche stehen. 
<NoAudio> Was meint der mit :  Install "alsa-tools-gui", start "HDAJackRetask" and override the Pin "0x1a" with "Headphone"
<NoAudio> habe alsa-tools-gui installiert .. HDAJackRetask find ich gerade nicht
<NoAudio> ah habs
<testdr> NoAudio: sag mal, die wiki-Seite hattest Du schon durch? (wg. den Optionen und dem Nachschlagen wo,was es gibt): http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: HDA › Soundkarten konfigurieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NoAudio> Du meinst das hier -> Acer Aspire 5739G 	Realtek ALC888 	options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire-6530g options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1 Tuba CineBass Boster aktiv ! Ton über Kopfhörer geht nur mit Lautsprecher gemeinsam.
<NoAudio> Ich hab heute schon soviel geteste das ich es nicht mehr weiß.. 
<NoAudio> ich reboote mal kurz.. bin gleich zurücki
<NoAudio> testdr, Es ist zum Irre werden.
<NoAudio> habe nun in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf die beiden Zeilen hinzugefügt. Kein Ton.
<NoAudio> Auch die HDAJack angepasst.. kein Ton.. nur an der Klinke.. es ist zum Heulen
<Guest82753> hey ich bin völliger newbie in sachen ubuntu und wollte wissen ob ich bedenkenlos eine ubuntu .iso von einem usb stick auf meinem dell xps 15 booten kann?
<Guest82753> aktuell ist windows 8 vorinstalliert und ich würde gerne ein dual boot system umsetzten
<Guest82753> + eine partition für die daten
<NoAudio> testdr, Danke für deine Mühen. Ich habs nun doch mit hdajackxxx hinbekommen.
<NoAudio> ton ist da mehr wollte ich nicht.
<NoAudio> Klinke kommt nun auch gleichzeitig ton raus. Egal. hauptsache ton da.
<ring0> Guest45782, du kannst problemlos ubuntu von usb-stick starten und erstmal im live-modus testen z.b.
<ring0> Guest45782, hier ist ein guter artikel zum starten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot
<kubine> Title: Dualboot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> Guest45782, also, erstmal viel lesen, dann geht es im anschluss problemloser :)
<Guest82753> hab ich tatsächlich schon gelesen bin da nicht so schlau drauß geworden
<Guest82753> ich habe auf meinem alten notebook mal testweise ein ubuntu system installiert das war relativ problemlos
<Guest82753> aber aus diesem uefi und secure boot werde ich nicht schlau
<ring0> das sollte mitlerweile auch problemlos laufen, ohne dass du groß basteln musst
<ring0> im zweifel musst du eine kleine partition für efi zusätzlich anlegen, das wars aber auch
<Guest82753> ahhh okay 
<hgth> Ich möchte bei meinem Apache SSL konfigurieren und habe die Anleitung im Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/SSL) verfolgt. Ich stoße beim Aktivieren des Virtual Hosts auf folgendes Problem: ERROR: No site found matching /etc/apache2/sites-availible/ssl!
<kubine> Title: SSL › Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hgth> Habe an den Konfigurationsdateien nichts geändert
<hgth> müsste also genauso laufen wie in der Anleitung
<b2850> moin ihr irc amöben
<bekks> Mach mal langsam. Nur weil du gerade Ferien hast, macht Dich das noch nicht zum Helden.
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-31
<pit> noch wer wach? 
<pit> (ich weiß metafrage)
<b2850> moin
<eeee> hi
<eeee> Was könnte der Grund sein, dass meine SD Karte nicht mehr von gparted beschrieben oder geändert werden will?
<jokrebel> ein Defekt?
<eeee> Sie wird normal im Nautilus angezeigt. Hatte das gleich Problem schon einmal mit einer anderen Karte.
<jokrebel> wie liest Du denn die Karte?
<eeee> Beide Karten sind brandneu und Markenkarten.
<Thiodwitnir> schreibschutzschalter?
<k1l_> was passierte mit der karte bevor sie nicht mehr ging?
<eeee> Schreibschutz ist entfert. Hatte darauf Bananian installiert. Nun will ich die Karte löschen. Erste Partition is fat 16 zweite ist ext4 rest der 32GB Karte unallocated
<eeee> Die Karte ging nicht mehr nachdem ich unter Bananian das Root File System expandieren wollte
<k1l_> was sagt dmesg nachdem du die karte eingesteckt hast?
<eeee> Da lief Bananian nicht mehr und ich habe sie un im Ubuntu. 
<eeee> moment
<eeee> Könnt ihr damit was anfangen? Ich glaube einfach nicht, dass beide Karten kaputt sind. Sie auch keine Noname Karten und nagelneu. 32GB http://pastebin.com/bV0CXcRt
<kubine> Title: [ 1945.686949] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE [ 1945.686958] s - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> noname oder nicht bedeutet nicht, dass sie nicht kaputt gehen können
<Thiodwitnir> ach ja ... ist die karte gemounted? ... man kann nur formatieren, wenn sie nicht gemounted ist
<k1l_> sieht für mich nach kaputten blöcken auf der karte aus
<eeee> Ja, verstehe ich schon. Aber bevor ich sie wegschmeisse, möchte ich schon ein paar Dinge ausprobiert haben. :)
<eeee> Nein habe sie im gparted unmounted
<jokrebel> eeee: Neustart und Test an nem anderen Rechner und Leser hast Du schon durch?
<eeee> Neustart habe ich schon.
<eeee>  hm anderer Rechner habe ich gerade nicht da
<eeee> Oder mal gparted neu installieren?
<eeee> kann ich die nicht mal mit dd komplett platt machen?
<k1l_> gparted neu installiere hilft da auch nicht
<k1l_> du kannst die mal komplett 0en, wenn die daten eh egal sind. ob badblocks auf sdkarten gehen weiß ich so nicht aber wäre einen versuch sonst wert damit du schwarz auf weiß siehst das die hinüber ist
<eeee> Verstehe nicht warum die Karte mit sudo fdisk -l nicht angezeigt wird
<eeee> (nachdem ich die unmounted habe)=
<eeee> Wie wäre der Befehl sie zu Nullen?
<eeee> Jetzt habe ich die Karte in einem anderen Laptop drin und dort wird sie mit fdisk angezeigt
<eeee> /dev/mmcblk0p1 und  /dev/mmcblk0p2
<b2850> und was sagt sudo blkid
<b2850> mmcblk0p0 wahrscheinlich
<b2850> eeee welches system nutzt du?
<eeee> b2858 kubuntu
<eeee> b2850, /dev/sdb1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" UUID="4D17-5A3B" TYPE="vfat" PARTUUID="6c70c806-01" 
<eeee> /dev/sdb2: UUID="1af97748-34b7-4a6e-a16d-29c409d9c367" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="6c70c806-02" 
<eeee> Kann die Karte auch nicht mit einem anderen Laptop löschen. 
<b2850> hast du im menü die laufwerksverwaltung?
<eeee> b2850, wie meinst du das?
<b2850> ich hatte dasselbe problem
<b2850> ich nutze linux mint 17.1
<eeee> Und war die Karte defekt?
<b2850> ich konnte die karte nur mit der laufwerksverwaltung formatieren.
<b2850> nein
<b2850> hatte zuvor systeme für banana pi installiert
<eeee> Das Problem find an, nachdem ich auf der Karte Bananian installiert habe und dann über das Bananian Script das root FS expandieren wollte.
<eeee> lol
<b2850> erkennt gparted sie bei dir?
<eeee> Ich denke, dann habe ich das gleiche Problem wie du
<eeee> b2850, ja
<eeee> aber gparted lässt mich die Karte nicht löschen
<eeee> Was meinst du mit Laufwerksverwaltung?
<b2850> dann schreibe die partitionstabelle neu, dann kannst sie vormatieren und alles sollte ok sein
<b2850> ich habe unter linux mint unten links im menü die laufwerksverwaltung
<eeee> Ich konnte die Karte gerade nicht mit nullen übeschreiben. Jetzt habe ich das Bananian img nochmal draufge dd´t
<b2850> *formatieren^^
<eeee> Keine Fehlermeldung.
<eeee> Moment. Ich schiebe sie gerade mal in den BP
<eeee> sekunde
<eeee> Ist gerade am hochfahren. Wie hast du sie denn formatiert mit der Laufwerksverwaltung. Wie lautet der genaue Befehl?
<b2850> das image draufkopieren mit dd klappte bei mir nur unter angabe von mmcblk0p0. Obwohl die karte unter mmcblk0p1/2 angezeigt wurde
<b2850> da ist ein symbol, da drauf klicken und es erscheinen optionen
<eeee> Ich hatte sie heute morgen aber mit /dev/sdb draufkopiert und es lief, erst nachdem ich das bananian-conif script Einstellungen geändert habe ging es nicht mehr
<testdr> eeee: Serialnumber: 207 -- bist early adopter oder was? Und wenn die Karte als "generic" bezeichnet wird, dann ist das kein "Markenprodukt"
<eeee> early adopter?
<eeee> Intenso
<b2850> eeee: hier mal ein screeny von der laufwerksverwaltung... http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/bildschirmfotopin8wy4uac.png
<eeee> b2850, bin unter Ubuntu. Gibt es die dort auch? Anders ging es nicht?
<b2850> damit konnte ich immer formatieren...wenn gparted nix gesehen hat
<testdr> eeee: eben - wenn ich einen Intenso Stick reinstecke, dann taucht im syslog z.B. so was auf: Direct-Access     Intenso  Rainbow Line     8.07
<b2850> ubuntu ist ja der unterbau von mint^^
<eeee> testdr, ist eine sd karte
<eeee> b2850, scheint aber nicht zu funzen, habe neu gebootet komme aber nicht mit ssh drauf
<testdr> eeee: und? welche sd-Karten funktionieren in Deinem usb-Kartenslot?
<eeee> testdr, ??? 
<eeee> testdr, was meinst du?
<b2850> vllt kannste ja zb lubuntu für banana draufkriegen
<eeee> bananian lief ja heute morgen wunderbar. nach dem ersten Versuch
<b2850> und jetzt ist die karte nicht mehr beschreib und lesbar? hab irgendwie gerade die übersicht verloren
<eeee> ja genau
<b2850> bei mir wurde die karte nachdem ich verschiedene systeme drauf installiert hatte nicht mehr von gparted und testdisk erkannt. Die lw-verwaltung sah sie aber und konnte sie formatieren. 
<b2850> und wenn gparted sie erkennt und sie nicht formatieren kann und zb nur unlokalisierten speicherplatz anzeigt, konnte ich eine neue partitionstabelle schreiben lassen, mit gparted und sie dann normal weiter nutzen
<eeee> b2850, habe die Karte jetzt mal mit der Laufwerksverwaltung formatiert wie von dir beschrieben
<b2850> jo vllt bringt es ja was
<eeee> Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
 * jokrebel würde der Karte nicht mehr trauen. Hab übrigens solche Karten auch schon durch zu viel in zu kurzer Zeit drauf rumschreiben "verloren"
<eeee> :(
<b2850> doof:/
<b2850> naja eeee sone karte kostet ja kaum etwas
<b2850> solltest auf die geschwindigkeit achten, wenn sie fürn banana sein soll...falls es nicht wusstest^^
<Skorpz> Guten Tag, ich habe eine Neue Fesplatte bestellt, und diese Gerade angeschlossen. Jetzt wollte ich ein Dateisystem darauf Formatieren. Aber im Partitionsmanager, wird die Festplatte angezeigt, aber ich kann nichts daran machen. Es wird auch keine Partitions größe oder sonstiges angezeigt. Ist die eventuel kaputt?
<Skorpz> Hab die erst gestern Geliefert bekommen.
<eeee> b2850, ist eine 10er
<eeee> sdhc
<b2850> ein tipp noch xD
<b2850> ich hatte mich verrückt gemacht mit der auflösung am tv
<b2850> mich tot gegoogelt, configs blabla. 
<b2850> musste einfach nur die einstellung am tv selber einstellen lol^^
<Skorpz> Die einzige Meldung die ich bekomme ist: AUf dem Gerät wurde keine gültige Patitionstabelle gefunden.
<b2850> dann erstelle eine neue^^
<b2850> klickst bei gparted oben auf laufwerke
<Skorpz> Ich Nutze KDE:)
<Skorpz> Aber hab es gefuden danke sehr.:) Hab mir schon sorgen gemacht. 
<Skorpz> Der button war leicht Versteckt.
<Skorpz> Danke sehr
<eeee> b2850, besten Dank für die Hilfe
<eeee> und an die anderen auch. gebe auf
<eeee> muss wohl doch eine andere Karte kaufen
<eeee> cu
<b2850> wie gesagt, speicher ist billig wie nie:p
<BlackMage> in welcher Datei sind die Einstellungen von Kate gespeichert?
<PBeck> BlackMage: such mal in ~/.kde oder .kate
<PBeck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/167955/taking-kde-config-files-with-me <= BlackMage letzter beitrag
<kubine> Title: configuration - Taking KDE config files with me - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Lembert> Hallo, ich muss ab und an das lampp Paket über den Manager mit admin Rechten starten. Ich mach das immer umständlich über die Konsole. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass man das ganze auf einfache Weise ohne Admin Passwort über nen Klick auf ein Symbol startet?
<sash_> Lembert: Startskript erstellen und auf den Desktop legen. Ohne Admin-Passwort lässt sich vermutlich mit sudo und Einstellungen in der /etc/sudoers regeln, muss das aber denn wirklich sein?
<eeee> Wie kann ich unter Ubuntu das root Dateisystem einer SDHC Karte erweitern? Das letzte Mal habe ich es über Bananian versucht. Danach war die Karte im Arsch.
<koegs> eeee: am einfachsten mit gparted
<eeee> Einfach die Partition auswählen und "extend" wählen?
<eeee> Bevor ich die nächste Karte ruiniere. Kann man da etwas kaputt machen?
<koegs> die karte geht davon nicht kaputt, höchstens die partition
<PBeck> eeee: backup vor erweiterung ist sinnvoll
<PBeck> mir persönlich ist es am liebsten die karte zu kopieren und dann zu formatieren und neue partitionen von hand anzulegen, anschließend zurück kopieren. Wie koegs gesagt hat, kann die karte davon nicht kaputt gehen.
<eeee> Was bedeutet es, wenn im gparted ein Schlüsselsysmbol hinter dem Partitionsnamen steht?
<jokrebel> dass die Partition gemounted ist
<jokrebel> lässt sich per rechstklick aushängen normal
<eeee> thx
<Lembert> sash_: danke, Starter wurde in /usr/share/applications erstellt. Wenn ich das aber so starte, bekomm ich als Meldung "Application requires root privilegs"
<eeee> Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial für NFS für Noobs? Möchte in meinem Lan einen kleinen Fileserver für xmbc einrichten
<Lembert> sash_: Ich würd mich auch mit der Passwort-Eingabe arrangieren, aber wie schaffe ich das, dass das Skript mit sudo gestartet wird?
<ppq> eeee, der artikle im ubuntuusers wiki. ich hab das einfach per sshfs gemacht, xbmc kann das von haus aus, so musste ich nichts extra einrichten (außer den schlüssel rüberzukopieren)
<ppq> läuft auch stabil
<eeee> ppq, thx
<eeee> ppq, ist das dieser Artikel hier? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/FUSE/sshfs?highlight=sshfs
<kubine> Title: sshfs › FUSE › Baustelle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> ja
<ppq> aber den brauhcts du nicht
<ppq> ich meinte den NFS artikel
<eeee> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt
<ppq> für ssh musst du, wie gesagt, nichts extra einrichten wenn auf dem rechner wo die daten sind schon ein openssh-server läuft
<eeee> ah
<eeee> Ja, ich nutze Bananian und der bringt bereits einen SSH server mit
<bekks> Was ist denn "Bananian"?
<ppq> bekks, raspbian clone für den banana pi, einen raspberry pi clone
<bekks> Ah ok.
<ppq> quasi debian
<eeee> Sorry, aber eine blöde Frage. Bin jetzt auf Ubuntu und per SSH auf dem Debian (Bananian). Dort steckt ein USB Stick im BP. Wie mounte ich den? der taucht unter fdisk nicht auf
<bekks> Dann kannst Du ihn auch nicht mounten.
<ppq> mit fdisk mountet man ja auch nicht
<ppq> gib mal lsblk ein
<Lembert> sash_: danke habs gefunden, gksudo ist das Zauberwort :)
<Lembert> Wie kann ich "auf einfache Weise", ohne großartig manuell Starter zu erstellen etc., einen Programmstarter auf dem Desktop anzulegen. Der Desktop ist Gnome.
<eeee> ppk, bin jetzt im Kodi (auch neu auf diesem System). Wo ist die Einstellung für SSH?
<bekks> Was ist "Kodi"?
<eeee> xbmc heisst jetzt kodi
<eeee> ab version 14
<ppq> eeee, ppq heiße ich. einfach ne neue video-quelle hinzufügen, netrzwerkquelle, irgendwo auf durchsuchen und dann mit hoch/runter buttons durchgehen bis du SFTP findest
<ppq> hab das gerade nicht genau im kopf, ist etwas unintuitiv zu finden.
<eeee> habs
<Monika> Ich kann von meinem Kubuntu nicht auf ein Ubuntu Server im VMware Player copy-and-pasten, obwohl die VMware Tools installiert sind. Was ist dazu noch nötig?
<bekks> Willst du in eine Konsole pasten?
<ppq> Monika, die vmware tools sind das, was man im gast installiert, ja?
<Monika> ja
<ppq> ok, dann keine ahnung
<Monika> ja, ich will auf eine Konsole pasten, bekks 
<bekks> Das wird nicht unterstützt.
<Monika> shit
<bekks> Weder von vmware noch virtualbox, etc.
<testdr> das Ding nennt sich Tastatur
<Monika> testdr was nennt sich Tastatur?
<testdr> Monika: das Ding zum "pasten" -- immer feste in die Tasten hauen
<Monika> haha du bist so witzig
<Monika> ich tippe jetzt einfach alle 300 Pakete ein, die ich installieren will
<testdr> es gibt auch einen wiki-Artikel dazu -- zu Datentransfers .. 
<eeee> ppk, letzte Frage man muss ja den remote path angeben. ich welches Format? relativ oder absolut?
<eeee> ppq, sorry
<ppq> eeee, immer absolut
<eeee> und alle unterverzeichnisse werden dann mit indiziert von kodi?
<ppq> wobei man glaub ich das letzte / weglassen muss
<eeee> ok, thx
<ppq> xbmc ist da etwas eigen
<ppq> und das indizieren muss man nicht machen
<eeee> Klappt nicht. Und auf dem Server muss wirklich kein FTP Programm laufen?
<ppq> nein, der openssh-server hat integrierte SFTP funktionalität, das ist ja gerade der witz
<bekks> FTP hat nichts mit SSH hat nichts mit NFS zu tun :)
<ppq> eeee, such dir mal eine schritt-für-schritt anleitung für SFTP in xbmc, hab das eh gerade nicht vor augen
<eeee> ok
<Lembert> Hallo, Wie kann ich "auf einfache Weise", ohne großartig manuell Starter zu erstellen etc., einen Programmstarter auf dem Desktop anzulegen. Der Desktop ist Gnome.
<ppq> Lembert, das geht leider nur über .desktop dateien
<ppq> Lembert, es gibt glaube ich ein paar GUIs, die das erstellen erleichtern, aber imho kann man genau so gut auch schnell mitm texteditor eine erstellen
<PBeck> Lembert: ich habe mir dafür mal ein nautilus skript geschrieben
<PBeck> http://wiki.yourse.de/doku.php?id=linux:nautilusskript#starter_anlegen
<kubine> Title: linux:nautilusskript [] (at wiki.yourse.de)
<Lembert> ppq, bei den Desktop Verknüpfungen gehts mir nicht um mich, ich werde aber oft von unerfahrenen Usern gefragt wie das geht, und wenn dann ein Terminal erscheint schalten die ab, daher suche ich eine einfache Lösung
<ppq> Lembert, dann solltest du PBeck sein script deployen, das klingt echt nützlich
<eeee> ppq, this is the only tutorial out there: http://kodi.wiki/view/SFTP and it is useless unless you use XBMCbuntu
<kubine> Title: SFTP - Kodi (at kodi.wiki)
<eeee> Is sftp the same as ssh?
<eeee> it uses the same port
<k1l_> eeee: this is germany hier :)
<eeee> oh ja
<eeee> englisches tutorial, deutscher chat. da kommt man völlig durcheinander
<eeee> join #kodi
<Monika> Ich hab in den Einstellungen der VM im VMware Player einen gesharten Ordner ausgewählt, aber der Ordner erscheint in der VM (Guest) trotzdem als leer. VMware-Tools sind wie gesagt installiert. Woran könnte das liegen?
<ppq> eeee, der teil mit xbmcbuntu hat dich nicht zu interessieren, du willst ja ne medienquelle per sftp hinzufügen, siehe oberer teil
<n3tb0ok> des heisst jetzt kodiubuntu :P
 * n3tb0ok macht mal ein update bei ppq 
<n3tb0ok> denn aus xbmc wurde kürzlich kodi
<eeee> ppq, 1 Adding SFTP as a media source  habe ich gemacht. Korrekter User und Pass (standard), will sich aber nicht verbinden. Fehler
<k1l_> der user ist aber nicht root oder?
<eeee> k1l_, doch. ist im LAN und erst mal zum ausprobieren
<eeee> kann ihn später noch ändern, aber es geht ja nicht
<k1l_> 1. ist das immer eine kack idee, weil es eine schlechte angewohnheit ist.
<k1l_> 2. ist der root login geblockt
<n3tb0ok> eingeschränktes konto unter ubuntu is eigl nice
<eeee> nein, ich komme über ssh von meinem Laptop wunderbar drauf, nur von kodi nicht
<n3tb0ok> doppelte sicherheit
<n3tb0ok> nutzt das wer?
<k1l_> eeee: welches OS ist das wohin du dich verbindest?
<n3tb0ok> k1l_, eeee ihr? ein standardkonto unter ubuntu? :)
<eeee> k1l_, im Prinzip Debian/Ubuntu
<k1l_> eeee: nein. im prinzip gibt es nicht.
<k1l_> eeee: ubuntu hat z.b. rootlogin geblockt und kein pw vergeben. andere machen das anders.
<n3tb0ok> schon aber ich meine noch mal ein gesondert eingerichtetes gehärtetes sozusagen man ist ja systemverwalter als standard vorinstalliert
<k1l_> eeee: deswegen ist es jetzt wichtig zu wissen ob es am ubuntu oder an dem anderen liegt. 
<bekks> n3tb0ok: Wovon redest Du?
<n3tb0ok> wenn man sich noch mal explizit einen standardaccount einrichtet bietet es noch mal zusätzlichen schutz weil man gar nichts mehr machen kann ohne den systemverwalter ( der ja eigl der standard ist )
<bekks> n3tb0ok: Nur das erste Konto das angelegt wird, hat Systemverwaltungsrechte. Alle anderen nicht.
<eeee> der server is Bananian
<n3tb0ok> na unter benutzer kann man doch noch ein explizit eingeschränkteres konto einrichten
<n3tb0ok> das konto kann dann nicht mal mehr eine root shell benutzen oder administrative dinge
<bekks> Siehe oben.
<n3tb0ok> zu viel des guten? :)
<n3tb0ok> ja und das extra gehärtete konto hat eben auch keine systemverwaltungsrechte :)
<bekks> Was auch immer du mit deinem "gehärtet" hast...
<n3tb0ok> fast wie ein gastaccount nur dass es sich nicht resettet
<n3tb0ok> ist es doch im prinzip
<bekks> Ist es nicht.
<n3tb0ok> hmm k jedenfalls hat man noch einmal weniger rechte quasi zusätzlich
<Monika> hülfe
<bekks> Es hat genau gar keine sicherheitsrelevanten Einstellungen oder anpassen ausser der Tatsache, dass es nicht Mitglied der administrativen Gruppe ist.
<n3tb0ok> würde annehmen es ist dann noch einen tick sicherer
<n3tb0ok> also in einer laufende xserver session könnte an theoretischer angreifer aber keine befehle ausführen auch wenn er z.b das root passwort ken nt
<n3tb0ok> das meine ich damit
<k1l_> eeee: ja dann guck mal bei den bananian (kling eher nach debian als ubuntu als basis) wie die das gerne hätten mit dem verbinden. bei ubuntu ist rootlogin geblockt und root hat kein pw als standard.
<bekks> n3tb0ok: Du erzählst gerade ziemlichen Müll...
<n3tb0ok> why?
<bekks> n3tb0ok: a) kann root das, b) hat root unter Ubuntu kein Kennwort gesetzt.
<eeee> k1l_, da ist nichts geblockt. ich komme doch als root via laptop rein
<eeee> schrieb ich doch
<n3tb0ok> wenn man mit diesem besagten konto angemeldet ist kann man gar nichts weil man kein root bekommt ausser man loggt sich in ein systemverwalter konto
<eeee> nur mit dem Tablet und Kodi funzt es nicht
<k1l_> dann guck ins auth.log auf der kiste
<n3tb0ok> root im sinne von systemverwalter bekks :)
<bekks> n3tb0ok: Was nicht mit "gehärtet" zu tun hat, sondern nur mit der Tatsache, dass man keine Systemverwaltungsrechte hat. 
<n3tb0ok> würde fast annehmen es ist sicherer etwas ( darauf bezieht sich gehärtet )
<eeee> In Kodi wird der absolute Pfad verlangt. Gebe ich dann aber \ oder / ein im Pfadnamen?
<Monika> n3tb0ok bei nem normalen Ubuntu/Kubuntu hat der normale User keine Rootrechte, dafür muss man z.B. sudo eingeben und dann nochmal das Passwort.
<Monika> Wenn der Angreifer dein Passwort weiß, ist das natürlich ein Problem.
<n3tb0ok> Monika, ich sagte ja root im sinne von systemverwalungsrechten
<k1l_> eeee: \ sind windows pfade
<Monika> Aber wenn du dir nen zweiten Account machst, der nicht in der sudoer-Liste ist, hast du das gleiche Problem
<Monika> wenn der das Passwort zu dem ersten Account weiß, kann er dahin wechseln
<Monika> und dann sudo ausführen
<Monika> besonders viel bringt es nicht
<k1l_> n3tb0ok: vermisch nicht die begrifflichkeiten. "ich meine rot im sinne von blau"
<Monika> wie soll denn der Angreifer dein Userpasswort rausgekriegt haben?
<n3tb0ok> kann man denn von einer laufenden xsession ( wie gesagt dieser eingeschränkten ) eine konsole starten und dort systemverwalterrechte erlangen? dachte das geht auch nur von einem systemverwalter aus
<bekks> n3tb0ok: Kann man nicht.
<Monika> ja, wenn jemand hinter dir steht und auf deine Finger schaut bei der Systemanmeldung (z.B. an ner Schule könnte das ein realistisches Angriffszenario sein), dann bringt es vielleicht was, nen zweiten User zu haben und den hauptsächlich zu verwenden, und der ist nicht in der sudoerliste
<jokrebel> *räusper* wär das nicht eher ne Diskussion für nebenan?
<n3tb0ok> wo ihr ja gerade vom connecten mittels ssh wart :)
<n3tb0ok> grins
<Monika> n3tb0ok wenn derjenige das Passwort vom 1. Account weiß, kann er das.
<Monika> su ersteraccount
<Monika> wechselt er dahin
<n3tb0ok> bekks, geht nicht von dem konto ohne systemverwalterrecht oder? falsch verstanden?
<Monika> unbd jetzt helft mir mal mit meinem Prob ^^ die #vmware-Leute wissen es auch nicht: Ich hab in den Einstellungen der VM im VMware Player einen gesharten Ordner ausgewählt, aber der Ordner erscheint in der VM (Guest) trotzdem als leer. VMware-Tools sind wie gesagt installiert. Woran könnte das liegen?
<bekks> n3tb0ok: Das sagt man dir die ganze Zeit...
<n3tb0ok> Monika, sagt ja doch :)
<bekks> Monika: Ist der shared folder mounted, im Guest?
<bekks> n3tb0ok: Lies was man Dir schreibt...
<Monika> bekks wie mountet man den?
<n3tb0ok> na egal ich surfe trotzdem mit meinem konto ohne systemverwalterrechte
<n3tb0ok> das standardkonto was bei der installation eingerichtet wird wird nicht angemeldet bei mir :)
<Monika> und wie aktualisierst du dein System?
<Monika> oder installierst neue Software?
<n3tb0ok> ich boote kurz ins konto mit systemrechten
<Monika> oder änderst Systemeinstellungen?
<bekks> Monika: https://pubs.vmware.com/workstation-9/index.jsp?topic=%2Fcom.vmware.ws.using.doc%2FGUID-AB5C80FE-9B8A-4899-8186-3DB8201B1758.html
<kubine> Title: VMware Workstation Documentation Center (at pubs.vmware.com)
<n3tb0ok> bzw. wechsel
<Monika> ok
<n3tb0ok> ist das zu paranoid? :D
<Monika> nö, ist ok
<n3tb0ok> cool
<Monika> nur ein bisschen paranoid
<n3tb0ok> smile
<Monika> aber nicht sehr
<n3tb0ok> nice
<eeee> ppq, noch da?
<Monika> wichtig ist, dass du dann auch verschiedene Passwörter auf den beiden Accounts hast
<Monika> danke bekks 
<k1l_> eeee: schau ins auth.log
<k1l_> eeee: da steht warum die einlog versuche nicht klappen
<Monika> ah, jetzt versteh ich es, danke bekks
<Monika> das erscheint immer unter /mnt/hgfs
<Monika> man gibt den Namen für den Unterordner darunter an
<Monika> es nützt nix nen Pfad anzugeben
<eeee> k1l_, thx
<eeee> k1l_, Dec 31 13:59:04 bananapi sshd[2094]: Connection closed by 192.168.0.19 [preauth]
<eeee> Was bedeutet das aber
<n3tb0ok> ich habe mir ins kodi die nasaerweiterung installiert und sehe mir fireworks von oben an :) von live HD iss stream
<k1l_> eeee: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/102502/meaning-of-connection-closed-by-xxx-preauth-in-sshd-logs
<eeee> k1l_, habe mir die Erklärung durchgelesen. Aber es vergehen keine 120 Sekunden. Der 
<eeee> Fehler kommt nach ca. 2 Sekunden
<k1l_> weiterlesen
<bekks> Dann schau Dir an, mit welchen Optionen der sshd gestartet wird. :)
<k1l_> es kann auch am client liegen.
<k1l_> aber da es  mit ubunut ja geht leigts wohl an den andern OS
<eeee> Also Kodi läuft auf Android
<bekks> Lief es vorhin nicht auf einem Bananian?
<bekks> Oder verwechsele ich da was? :)
<eeee> kodi läuft android auf meinem Tablet
<eeee> Bananian läuft auf dem banana pi
<eeee> am banana pi läuft der ssh server
<eeee> mit angeschlossener festplatte
<k1l_> dann frag die kodi leute was die da verbockt haben, dass de rsich nicht vernünftig anmeldet.
<eeee> ich versuche von Kodi (Tablet) auf den SSH server zu kommen.
<bekks> Ja, dann schau dir an mit welchen Optionen der sshd gestartet wird.
<bekks> Wie ich vorhin schon sagte :)
<eeee> Ich tippe gerade auf einem Ubuntu Netbook. Von hier klappt es.
<bekks> ...
<eeee> muss ich dazu in die /etc/sshd.conf?
<bekks> Nein.
<n3tb0ok> ich bin auf meinem ubuntu netb0ok schon genauso schnell wie am pc mitm schreiben. habe mir mal eine tastatur gegönnt die wie eine notebook tastatur ist um zu üben
<k1l_> n3tb0ok: das ist schön, hilft dem user aber nicht :) zum quatschen haben wir den offtopic channnel 
<n3tb0ok> dachte ich kriege das nie hin mit meinem pfoten
<n3tb0ok> wth ich dachte ich bin im off :| sry
<n3tb0ok> schönen rutsch allen!
<eeee> n3tb0ok, danke dir auch
<eeee> bekks, wie denn?
<n3tb0ok> aber wenn ich schon mal hier bin kann man ein bestimmtes audiointerface mittels shortcut auf stumm stellen? 
<bekks> eeee: Im Startscript des ssh Servers.
<eeee> bekks, /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<bekks> eeee: Nein. Auch das ist eine Konfigurationsdatei.
<bekks> eeee: Frag den Bananian Support wo und wie sie sshd starten :)
<n3tb0ok> keiner eine idee?
<jokrebel> n3tb0ok: Mancht Tastaturen haben zum Muten ne extra Taste/Kombi
<tuvok> Ich wünsche Allen einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2015.... bis nächstes Jahr :)
<DerProfessor> Thx gleichfalls 
<ShalokShalom> hello
<ShalokShalom> es geht um kubuntu 14.04
<ShalokShalom> durch das schliesen des laptop deckels ging das laptop in den schlaf modus
<ShalokShalom> und aus dem wacht er jetzt nicht mehr auf, stattdessen geht er in die busy box
<ShalokShalom> im live mode kann ich keine daten retten, eben weil die festplatte durch den schlaf modus nicht einhängbar ist
<michael7119> list
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-01
<pentanol> hallo, jemand hier?
<b2850> guten morgen
<AnonyBlack> frohes neues 
<jokrebel> AnonyBlack: Ebenso; wie kann man helfen?
<AnonyBlack> tjo ich wollte mal fragen wo da die meldung hin geht in der bash mom 
<AnonyBlack> ist nicht in der sudoers-Datei.  Dieser Vorfall wird gemeldet.
<AnonyBlack> das hier meine
<AnonyBlack> wo wir das gemeldet 
<AnonyBlack> also ich hab ein administrator konto und ein user konto 
<AnonyBlack> also geht doch die meldung an admin oder 
<AnonyBlack> aber wo finde ich die da 
<AnonyBlack> also ich weiß das der user keine sudo berechtigung hat die hat ja nur der admin 
<jokrebel> schau mal in /var/spool/mail/root
<AnonyBlack> ok
<AnonyBlack> ich schreibe mir das mal auf 
<BlackDash> ich wollte eben nochmal was fragen ist es möglich die bash für das user konto so zu sperren wen das pw 3x falsch ist das man es mit den administrator konto nur wieder freischalten kann 
<tobago> ich will einen sony vaio mit ubuntu fertig machen, wo vorher windows 8 drauf war. beim paritionieren fiel mir auf, dass die originalpartitionierung aus insgesamt 8 partitionen besteht. kann ich die lle löschen. und was ist mir der EFI partition?
<tobago> alle
<BlackMage> tobago: ohne die EFI-Partition ist es kein EFI mehr
<tobago> BlackMage, d.h. also besser nicht löschen?
<BlackMage> tobago: nein
<tobago> BlackMage, etwa ganz auf EFI verzichten?
<tobago> obwohl, angeblich ist EFI ja auch nicht sicher, stimmt das?
<tobago> meinte UEFI
<stevieh> wenn das system auch ohne uefi geht, würde ich es einfach rausschmeissen. 
<tobago> stevieh, o.k. ansonsten, kann ich sie ja wieder anlegen...
<stevieh> yep
<BlackMage> tobago: Never change a running system!
<tobago> BlackMage, was willst du mir damit sagen?
<stevieh> er will damit sagen, du sollst windows drauf lassen 
<tobago> stevieh, BlackMage sehe gerade, dass ubuntu eine installation ohne fi partition gar nicht zuläßt. sie sollte demnach mindestens 35 MB groß sein.
<BlackMage> tobago: es läuft doch mit UEFI, und UEFI ist sowieso neuer als BIOS
<tobago> efi
<tobago> BlackMage, wie gesagt, offensichtlich geht die installation ohne gar nicht.
<stevieh> tobago: kannst du uefi im Bios abschalten?
<BlackMage> tobago: was sagt der Installer denn?
<tobago> stevieh, ja. das geht wohl.
<stevieh> kannst ja mal probieren, ob ubuntu dann immer noch uefi basiert installieren will...
<tobago> BlackMage, der installer sagtmir, ich solle eine efi parition anlegen, die mindestens 35 MB groß ist
<tobago> was ist denn da ein guter richtwert für die größe der EFI partition?
<tobago> keine ahnung wieviele files da anfallen können für eventuell unterscheidliche kernel?
<jokrebel> ist denn die UEFI-partition = der /boot? 
<jokrebel> würd mich jetzt wundern, was ich bisher drüber laß
<stevieh> nein, das sit was anderes.
<BlackMage> tobago: am besten 292969 sectors (143.1 MiB), auf jedenfall etwas zwischen 100MB und 250MB
<tobago> jokrebel, nee. nicht für /boot.
<tobago> BlackMage, wie kommt ubuntu denn auf nur mind. 35MB?
<jokrebel> tobago: Und was sollte dann die UEFI-Partiton abhängi von installierten Kerneln machen?
<tobago> jokrebel, so genau kenne ich mit dem UEFI auch nicht aus. hab's bisher immer ignoriert. kam ja von MS und deshalb böse.
<BlackMage> tobago: hast du es denn eng auf der Platte?
<tobago> BlackMage, eigentlich nicht 1TB.
<stevieh> ich würde als erstes das ganze mal ohne uefi probieren und wenn das nicht geht, dann dem ubuntu installer vertrauen.
<stevieh> da reichen sicher auch die 35 mb
<tobago> jokrebel, soll verhindern, dass unzertifizierte kernel gebootet werden können (z.b. linux)
<tobago> aber laut wiki ist selbst UEFI nicht sicher: Wie Forscher der Mitre Corporation Mitte 2014 bekannt gegeben haben, weist die Intel-Referenzimplementierung von UEFI eine Sicherheitslücke auf, die das dauerhafte Einschleusen von Malware ermöglicht. Genutzt wird hierfür eine fehlerhafte Update-Funktion, durch die es zu Integer-Overflows kommt und Schadcode ausführbar macht. Viele nehmen den Code der Intel-Referenzimplementierung als Basis für i
<tobago> hr UEFI
<tobago> viel lärm unm nichts? keine ahnung. deshalb war mir das immer suspekt.
<tobago> so hab ihm jetzt eine efi paritition spendiert mit 245 MB, wie BlackMage empfohlen hat. mal schauen, was der zauber wird.
<tobago> frag mich nur, ob UEFI die zukunft sein wird. bisher gab es eher gemecker darüber.
<Satorisanja> frohes neues Jahr euch allen
<boonkerz> test
<kleinerdrache> was ist euer lieblingsweg, fotos vom smartphone auf ubuntu zu synchronisieren?
<PhrozenByte> Hallo zusammen. Habe an meinem Rechner einen Fernseher per HDMI angeschlossen, damit ich auch mal einen Film über den PC schauen kann. Konfiguriert ist der als erweiterter Desktop.
<PhrozenByte> Nun folgendes Problem: Selbst wenn der Fernseher ausgeschaltet ist erkennt der PC den Fernseher und erweitert (unsichtbar) den Desktop - was recht nervig ist weil dann gerne mal die Maus verschwindet.
<PhrozenByte> Wie kann ich den Desktop so konfigurieren, dass er ihn erst erweitert, wenn der Monitor auch tatsächlich eingeschaltet ist?
<stevieh> PhrozenByte: noch da? 
<stevieh> also ich würde sagen, das ist sehr schwierig
<stevieh> das dingens meldet seine edid daten (oder we das auch immer aktuell heisst) also auch im Standby. 
<stevieh> Evtl. könntest du - wenns ein smarttv ist - hintenrum schauen, ob du das pingen kannst und dann mit xrandr was tricksen
<stevieh> kleinerdrache: auch wenn du nicht mehr da bist :-) aber ich nehme rsync 
<PhrozenByte> stevieh: ja, bin noch da
<PhrozenByte> das komische ist: der fernseher ist per netzschalter aus - also nicht nur im standby
<stevieh> und der wird trotzdem auch mit der richtigen auflösung erkannt?
<PhrozenByte> er behält die einstellungen als er zuletzt angeschlossen war
<stevieh> probier mal evt. mit xrandr rum.
<PhrozenByte> ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wo ich anfangen soll :(
<PhrozenByte> wenn ich xrandr --query ausführe, zeigt er mir den fernseher als "HDMI2 connected 1920x1080+0+0" an. der ist aber wie gesagt per netzschalter aus
<stevieh> vielleicht siehst du ja bei --verbose nen unterschied.
<thor77> kann mir jemand bestätigen das dieser wlan-stick mit ubuntu vernünftig funktioniert? https://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_TL-WN725N_v2
<ppq> thor77, "Ab Ubuntu 14.04 direkt unterstützt, WLAN ist jedoch instabil. Ein 3.14 Mainline-Kernel schafft Abhilfe. Anleitung im Forum. "
<ppq> thor77, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Realtek
<kubine> Title: Realtek › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<thor77> gut, auf instabiles wlan kann ich verzichten...
<thor77> es muss doch eine distro geben wo dieser stick vernünftig läuft D:
<ppq> einfach nen aktuellen kernel nutzen
<k1l> 14.10 hat doch 3.16er kernel
<ppq> ist ja eh nur temporär nötig, als LTS version wird 14.04 im laufe der zeit aktuellere kernel bekommen
<ubonn> Unter 14.04 (64) funktioniert mein Mikro (Headset) nicht mehr. Die Soundkarte scheint erkannt zu werden, jedenfalls kann ich unter firefox Videos mit Ton hören, ebenso bei Skype höre ich. Aber weder by Skype noch bei Audacity geht irgendwas durchs Mikro. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<jokrebel> ubonn: Alsamixer schon kontrolliert?
<ubonn> jokrebel: ja, dort steht nichts auf 0 oder M
<jokrebel> ubonn: Und mit anderem Betriebssystem geht das Micro?
<ubonn> jokrebel: das weiß ich nicht. Aber es ging unter xubuntu vor dem Upgrade auf 14.04 (64). Vorher hatte ich 10.04 LTS, da ging es "out of the box"
<jokrebel> ubonn: Von 10.04 kann man aber nicht dirrekt nach 14.04 upgraden. Wie war es unter 12.04? Und auch schon mal mit LiveCDs gegengetestet?
<jokrebel> Manchmal gibt es auch mechanische Schalter (zB. am Headset-Kabel)
<xchatter> Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich habe mein verschlüsseltes Ubtuntu LVM zerschossen. Bin gerade am Anschlag und kalt geschweisst.
<xchatter> Ich bekomme den grub rescue> prompt
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-02
<ubu> moin
<Etarius> der firefox hat aber eine empfindliche ftp-protokol-geschichte
<ubu> kurze frage, wie kann man den arbeitsflächenumschalter deaktivieren bei 12.04 x64?
<ubu> danke
<k1l> reduzier die workspaces auf 1:1
<Etarius> meinste die tastenbelegung dafür?
<ubu> gab irgendwo ne option dafür
<ubu> zumindestens dafür das das icon nicht mehr auf dem starter angeziegt wird
<Etarius> sonst den compiz-manager da kannst eigentlich sehr viel einstellen
<k1l> ubu: entfern das icon halt
<ubu> rechtsklick? aus dem starter entfernen geht nicht
<ubu> irgendwie hab ich das ding raus bekommen myunity?
<ubu> hm
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38789/how-do-i-add-and-remove-the-workspace-switcher-launcher-from-the-unity-launcher
<kubine> Title: How do I add and remove the Workspace Switcher launcher from the Unity launcher? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l> ja, myunity kann das sicher auch
<ubu> okay danke
<ubu> konnte das icon voll einfach deaktiovieren, was auch immer das war
<Etarius> mal eine frage: wie funktioniert chroot … wenn ich in einer konsole wechsle mit chroot in /media/xxx … wird da alles was noch läuft beendet oder der X11 und alle die anderen sachen parallel weiter laufen gelassen?
<Fuchs> Etarius: es laeuft alles weiter 
<Fuchs> es sei denn, Du tust komische Dinge
<Etarius> okay danke
<Fuchs> natuerlich laeuft dann aber auch alles ausserhalb des chroots, 
<Etarius> em welche den? 
<Fuchs> abgesehen von den Dingen, die Du in dem Terminal da tust. 
<Etarius> ja ich will ja in der konsole etwas in nem ordner tuen und wollte ja nur wissen ob ich da mal schnell was putt machen kann am eigenen system ;)
<Fuchs> noe, sollte nicht
<Mathis> moinmoin
<MisterX> Sollte es mir Sorgen machen, dass mich meine Graka mit Exeptions bewirft? Siehe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420968/
<kubine> Title: graphics exeption › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<MisterX> Tritt/trat auf beim Starten von steam unter Xubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<MisterX> verwendet wird der proprietäre treiber von nvidia
<b2850> hallo
<spY|da_> braucht jemand von euch nen oneplus one invite? ich hab noch welche über
<jokrebel> spY|da_: Auch wenn das wohl eher nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic gehören würde (wo Du leider nicht bist). Was kostet das jetzt gerade?
<tuor> hi, ich moechte all Sekunde einen ganz kurzen "Beep" in meinen Kopfhoerern haben. Geht das mit dem Komando beep?
<MisterX> prinzipiell ja
<tuor> Bzw, wie geht es am einfachsten?
<stevieh> man beep ; man sleep
<rubberduck> echo \g oder so beept doch auch, oder?
<stevieh> aber das beept nur auf eine art
<ppq> wenn beep nicht geht, aplay und ne beliebige .wav datei
<tuor> Das Problem liegt daran, dass ich es nicht in den Kopfhoerer hoere. Wie kann ich herausfinden, zu welcher Geraetedatei sie gehoeren?
<tuor> Anders formuliert: Wo finde ich meine Kopfhoerer und /dev/?
<tuor> Ob mit echo, printf oder beep, ich hoere nie etwas. (mein pc scheint kein lautsprecher zu haben oder der ist defekt oder was auch immer)
<stevieh> kommt denn schon irgendwo ton aus deinem computa raus?
<ppq> beep funktioniert selten, jo
<ppq> daher, wie gesagt, mal aplay testen mit irgendeiner .wav
<tuor> stevieh, kopfhoerer ja. aber nichts aus dem terminal.
<tuor> ppq, ok.
<tuor> ppq, coole sache klappt wunderbar. :) thx
<Gamodr> Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem mit Ubuntu 14.04: In einem NTFS-Verzeichnis kann ich keine neuen Dateien oder Ordner mehr erstellen - es kommt mir immer: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<Gamodr> ist das sicher ein Festplattenfehler oder kann es auch ein Fehler im NTFS-Dateisystem sein?
<jokrebel> Gamodr: Boote Dein Windows und reparier von dort aus Deine NTFS-Partitionen
<jokrebel> Gamodr: Und benutze nicht den Ruhemodus von Windows!
<Gamodr> jokrebel: Da ist kein (funktionierendes) Windows mehr installiert
<Gamodr> und Windows hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr gebootet
<jokrebel> zumindest nicht wenn Du anschließend auf dessen NTFS zugreifen willst.
<jokrebel> Gamodr: Warum nutzt Du dann Dateisysteme die von Windows sind?
<Gamodr> Weil ich mal ein funktionierendes Windows draufhatte
<Gamodr> und da Dateien austauschen wollte
<Gamodr> naja, egal - ich hab derzeit 107969 Dateien in dem Verzeichnis, kann es sein, dass ntfs-3g da irgendwie durcheinandergekommen ist?
<Gamodr> denn wenn ich eine Datei lösche, kann ich wieder eine anlegen
<jokrebel> Gamodr: Zieh Dir ein Full-Backup und leg Dir dann ein vernünftiges Filesystem an. Wenn Du kein Windows mehr nutzt macht auch NTFS absolut keinen Sinn.
<Guest82753> hey, ich hätte mal eine kurze frage falls ich in einem dual boot system (win8 und ubuntu) neben der swap und root partition noch einen home partition haben möchte wo meine daten liegen
<Guest82753> reicht es dann aus beim installieren von ubuntu ledglich eine home partition anzulegen ?
<Guest82753> oder muss da noch was bei beachtet werden
<Gamodr> hmm, könnte ich machen. Aber in jedem Fall: Das ist vermutlich kein Festplattenfehler, oder? weil wenn es einer wäre, dann sollte ich schauen, dass ich meine Daten schnell wegkriege davon
<jokrebel> Gamodr: Da es natürlich auch ein Festpattenfehler sein könnte ist ein Backup jedenfalls trotzdem sinnvoll.
<jokrebel> Gamodr: Und ein Backup hat man eigentlcih schon _vor_ dem ersten Problem ;-)
<Gamodr> äh - ja, oder so
<ShiroNeko> gibt es eigentlich etwas einfaches zum monitoring des servers? wenn nagios zu mächtig ist? gebraucht wird eigentlich nur load, CPU (load, temp) und lüftergeschwindigkeit und evtl noch hdparm-status
<ShiroNeko> das ganze per webzugriff
<koegs> munin und linux-dash wären noch alternativen
<MisterX> ShiroNeko: bau nen cronjob, der die infos alle paar sekunden in ne html gießt ;)
<Approach> Welche Architektur hat mein mein PC?
<Etarius> Approach,  uname -a
<ShiroNeko> MisterX: hab phpsysinfo gefunden, denke das wird für ein privaten heimserver reichen =)
<Approach> Etarius: ist den x86_64 === amd64 ?
<Etarius> jep
<Etarius> bzw EM64T
<Approach> okay das macht natürlich sinn das der Treiber dann nicht funktioniert :D
<ppq> ShiroNeko, http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Toolbox-Linux-Dash-2407522.html
<kubine> Title: Toolbox: Linux Dash | heise open (at www.heise.de)
<ppq> das dürfte genau sein was du suchst
<ppq> ah, koegs hatte das schon, ok
<ShiroNeko> danke ppq, hab mal beide angeschaut und phpsysinfo gefällt mir ein tick besser
<Mathis> hey
<Mathis> würde gerne apt-offline für Ubuntu 14.04 verwenden, gibts da Howtos?
<ppq> nutz einfach die debian how-tos, sollte direkt übertragbar sein
<ppq> wenn nicht, merkst du das ja unterwegs :3
<Mathis> und dann investiere ich zig Stunden da rein, um dann feststellen zu dürfen, dass es doch nicht geht
<ppq> doch doch, das geht schon, weiß das zwar nicht aus erster, aber aus zweiter hand
<Mathis> hab gelesen, dass das apt-offline aus der 14.04 entfernt wurde...
<Mathis> re
<ppq> nö, ist nach wie vor in den repos (universe)
<Mathis> so langsam macht mich die Sache da ziemlich fertig... Rechner, die von USB-Sticks Ubuntu booten sollen, und es gehen gerade einmal zwei USB-Sticks, alle anderen werden entweder vom UEFI nicht erkannt, oder sie booten einfach nicht davon...
<ppq> ja, uefi ist keine schöne sache
<Mathis> zudem brauchen die Sticks ewig, bis sie installiert sind... was ich in ner VM in 4 Minuten erledigt hab, dafür braucht der fast 4 Stunden...
<Mathis> nur um dann feststellen zu dürfen, dass der Stick am einen Rechner bootet, am anderen Rechner (exakt das selbe Modell und die selben UEFI-Einstellungen!) - NIX
<Mathis> sobald ich den UMTS-Stick daneben rausziehe, funktioniert es teilweise...
<ppq> ja, klingt spaßig
<matze_> Hi, ich habe auf einem raspberry pi mpd laufen und kann dies von meinem android handy mittels mpdroid steuern, nun würde ich gerne auch die multimedia tasten (volume up + down) auf meiner tastatur an meinem laptop dafür nutzen und die eingaben direkt an den raspberry pi bzw. mpd weiter leiten. Wie ist dies möglich?
<ppq> matze_, schau mal, ob die in xev eine ausgabe liefern
<ppq> wenn ja, geht das bspw. mit xbindkeys oder der hotkey verwaltung deiner desktopumgebung
<ppq> wenn nicht, stehen die chancen nicht so gut
<matze_> ppq: ja die scheinen eine ausgabe zu liefern, ich benutze ubuntu 14.10 mit der standard desktop umgebung unity. Hast du eine url wo ich anfangen kann bzw. eine kurze einleitung?
<ppq> matze_, mit unity kenn ich mich nicht aus, sorry. sieh dich mal in den einstellungen um, falls es sowas gibt.
<ppq> wenn da was von tastaturkürzeln o.ä. steht, wo man nen befehl eintragen kann, ist das das richtige
<ppq> zum thema xbindkeys ist das ubuntuusers wiki zu empfehlen
<ppq> leider ist die config syntax seit einer weile grauenhaft (scheme/guile)
<jokrebel> matze_: Bei den Tastatureinstellung kann man eigene Events hinzufügen
<matze_> ppq: ja so einstellung gibt es. Dann muss ich im grunde ja nur noch den passenden mpd befehl ausführen lassen. Danke dir.
<ppq> genau, ja
<MisterX> apropos xbindkeys und xev und so
<MisterX> ich hab sone fernbedienung für präsentationen, die ja nix anderes macht
<MisterX> aber da werden seit einiger zeit einige tasten nicht mehr gelesen
<ppq> keine ausgabe mehr in xev?
<MisterX> [die nix anderes macht, als tastencodes zu senden]
<MisterX> aye
<ppq> klingt nach hardwaredefekt
<MisterX> ja, das hoffe ich ein bisschen von wegen garantie und so
<MisterX> trat halt auffällig nach einem distro-upgrade auf…
<MisterX> kA ob ich windows getestet hatte…
<jokrebel> Batterien bereits getauscht? 
<ppq> achso, dann vielleicht auch ne treibersache
<MisterX> sicher
<ppq> kannst ja mal die alte version als live-cd testen
<MisterX> es betrifft halt nur zwei von vier tasten, das ist das, was mich so stutzig macht
<xchatter> Hallo zusammen. Gibt es hier einen Recovery Experten? Ich habe mein verschlüsseltes Ubuntu LVM zerschossen und bekomme nur noch den Grub rescue prompt. Mir bricht der kalte Schweiss aus. Das weil ich gerade auch noch ein paar Dinge auf mein Netbook kopiert habe, die ich mit dem Netbook Inhalt zusammen sichern wollte.
<xchatter> Kann ich mit einem Kubuntu 14.10 Live USB Stick eine verschlüsseltes Ubuntu 14.10 reparieren oder zumindest Daten retten?
<MisterX> xchatter: ich kann dir nicht helfen; aber ggf. jemand hier; warte ein wenig
<MisterX> ansonsten: haste die entspr. keys noch?
<xchatter> Die Keys sind auf dem System. Sind nicht gesondert gespeichert.
<MisterX> hast du nen backup…?
<xchatter> Oh, mann, wenn ich das nicht wieder hinbekomme bin ich im Arsch.
<MisterX> also, von den keys?
<ppq> es gibt im wiki eine anleitung, wie man von ner live-cd aus ein lvm öffnet
<xchatter> Ja, Backup ist vorhanden, wollte gestern eins machen und habe auch noch ein paar Sachen von USB Sticks auf den Netbook kopiert, um dann das Backup auf externe Disk zu machen. Und dann schmiert das System ab. Zum schlechtesten Zeitpunt überhaupt.
<ppq> vorher halt mit cryptsetup luksOpen öffnen
<ppq> zum schluss noch mounten und gut is
<xchatter> Kann ich so vorgehen wie unter http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4530641
<xchatter> Setup ~ Desktop (Live) CD, Adding the tools to manage encrypted partitions beschrieben?
<kubine> Title: How to: Resize an Encrypted Partition (LUKS) (at ubuntuforums.org)
<xchatter> Ist das noch aktuell, wie dort beschrieben? Der Thread ist von 2008.
<xchatter> Kann ich mit einem Kubuntu 14.10 Live USB Stick eine verschlüsseltes Ubuntu 14.10 reparieren oder zumindest Daten retten?
<xchatter> Oder muss die Live CD/Stick auch Ubuntu sein?
<jokrebel> xchatter: Ich denke da sollte auch ein Kubuntu taugen
<xchatter> Hat jemand mal eine bessere Anleitung als die, die ich gepostet habe? Die ist nicht genau für das, was ich benötige.
<xchatter> Ich muss ja Grub wiede herstellen
<MisterX> wenn du das device mounten kannst
<MisterX> kannst du a) die daten runterholen und sichern; schon aus der live-instanz raus
<MisterX> und b) wenn du grub recovern willst, ist "chroot" das stichwort, das du suchst
<xchatter> Wäre dies eine gute Anleitung? http://askubuntu.com/questions/59974/how-to-mount-with-encrypted-lvm-root-during-installation
<kubine> Title: server - how to mount / with encrypted lvm root during installation? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<xchatter> Ein bisschen aktueller, als die andere, welche ich gepostet hatte.
<xchatter> Mein Netbook scheint aber nicht mit dem Kubuntu Live Stick zurecht zu kommen. Der Stick ist nur am blinken und es tut sich nichts.
<xchatter> Kennt jemand ein Image für eine Rettungs CD, welche auf einem schwachen Netbook läuft?
<ring0> das vorgehen ist immer das gleiche. da hat sich über jahre auch wenig geändert. ich würde mich an wiki.ubuntuusers.de halten, aber das hat im moment verfügbarkeitsprobleme :)
<xchatter> Gibt es einen Rettungs CD ohne GUI?
<MisterX> ja
<MisterX> sek
<MisterX> hab gute erfahrung mit ultimate boot gemacht
<xchatter> Hättest Du ein Link für mich?
<MisterX> knoppix ist früher auch mal im textmode gestartet, kA ob das noch aktuell ist
<MisterX> früher = vor 10 jahren oder so, als ich damit mal rumgespielt habe
<xchatter> Welches Ubuntu hat eine grafische Oberfläche mit der auch leistungsschwache HW einigermassen zurecht kommt?
<MisterX> lubuntu
<MisterX> https://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ ← dürfte das sein, wobei die seite grad ECHT creepy aussieht
<kubine> Title: Ultimate Boot CD - Overview (at www.ultimatebootcd.com)
<jokrebel> xchatter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_Requirements
<kubine> Title: Lubuntu - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> im wiki zur grub reparatur: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode wird auch explizit auf den rescue modus on original debian installationsmedien hingewiesen
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> xchatter, ^
<xchatter> thx
<xchatter> I can not find instructions on how to create a Lubuntu Live USB stick from Kubuntu.
<xchatter> ring0, thx
<xchatter> Sorry, bin wieder im Englisch Modus.
<xchatter> Hat jemand vielleicht eine Anleitung, wie man unter Kubuntu einen Live USB Stick (Lubuntu) erstellt?
<ring0> mit dd das image auf einen stick schreiben, fertig :)
<jokrebel> hat nicht auch kubuntu so ein USB-Ersteller-Dingens?
<xchatter> Ja ich versuche es mal mit dem Kubuntu startup creator. Hatte vor einem Jahr Probleme damit und seitdem nicht mehr angerührt.
<ring0> jokrebel, stimmt. usb-creator-kde
<xchatter> Aber kann der Kubuntu Startup Creator ein Lubuntu Image handeln?
<ring0> xchatter, alternativ hier auch der wiki artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xchatter> Oder ist das egal?
<ring0> xchatter, das ist völlig wurst
<xchatter> ok thx
<ring0> xchatter, der deal ist halt, dass man für den startmedien ersteller den stick vorher richtig partitioniert haben. sonst klappt das nicht. mit bei nutzung von dd ist das mit dem partitionieren egal, der schreibt das image und gut 
<ring0> ach, richtig schöne sätze ;)
<xchatter> Brauche den Stick ja nur zur Rettung eines Systems
<xchatter> ;)
<ring0> ja, dafür muss er aber funktionieren und dafür muss er richtig erstellt worden sein, sonst bringt er dir ja nix 
<xchatter> Ja, stimmt.
<xchatter> So Lubuntu bootet als Rettungs Stick. Sieht besser aus ...
<ring0> x
<xchatter> Ist es eigentlich möglich ein verschlüsseltes Ubuntu/Linux auf einem USB Stick zu installieren?
<ring0> ja
<xchatter> So, dass das gesamte System auf dem USB Stick verschlüsselt ist bis auf /boot? Wäre eine gute Lösung, wenn man viel reist.
<xchatter> Hättest du dazu mal ein LInk zu einer Anleitung?
<ring0> ist doch genau das gleiche installation auf einem anderen medium, nur dass der name anders ist :)
<xchatter> Wie meinst du das?
<max> hi, kennt sich jemand mit latex-grundlagen aus?
<ring0> xchatter, ob du jetzt auf einer festplatte namens sda installierst oder auf einem usb-stick namens sdb
<ppq> Guest77020, ja, das passt ganz gut nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<xchatter> Wenn, ich auf einem Live USB Stick updates durchführe, sind die dann beim nächsten Start des USB Systems noch vorhanden oder ist das vergebene Müh?
<xchatter> ring0, ach so. Und der meckert dann nicht und bietet die Option mit encrypted LVM auch an?
<ring0> xchatter, die bleiben erhalten, es sei denn du mountest beim start ein komplettes unangetastetes dateisystem
<xchatter> Oh je, jetzt kommt bei der Aktualisierung "Warining, failed to detect canonical device for overlays, could not determinie root device from /etc/fstab
<xchatter> Meldung kommt von cryptsetup. Warum auch immer. Auf dem USB Stick ist doch nichts verschlüsselt.
<xchatter> Jetzt macht er gar nichts mehr. Oh mann
<ring0> xchatter, keine ahnung wie das dieser grafische installer löst, aber prinzipiell ist diese variante möglich
<xchatter> OK
<xchatter> Super wieder abgeschmiert.
<ring0> was machst du denn aktualisierung?
<xchatter> ah
<xchatter> Fertig. Das hat es gehört. ;)
<jokrebel> was verstehszt Du unter abgeschmiert? Vielleicht reicht nur Deine Geduld nicht für den alten Rechner?
<xchatter> jokrebel, ja, kann auch sein. Oder es ist die Angst, dass ich mein System nicht wieder hinbekommt und mich das den Kopf kostet.
<ring0> dann warte mal lieber länger, als hektisch irgendwas zu verpfuschen
<jokrebel> xchatter: Gerade dann wenn man Angst hat (kein Backup vorhanden?) sollte man sehr umsichtig und geduldig arbeiten.
<xchatter> Sind noch viele Sachen von der Arbeit drauf, von meiner Freundin und Banksachen uvm.
<MisterX> dann sollte deine erste handlung ein backup sein
<xchatter> Und ich bin immer derjenige der regelmässige Backups predigt. :(
<Fussel> hm, so viele wichtige sachen auf einmal
<MisterX> wenn du ne platte übrig hast, dann dd dir das zoig rüber
<xchatter> Ja, war dieses Mal ein Scheisstiming. Siehe oben ...
<xchatter> Habe keine leere Platte da. :(
<xchatter> Nur USB sticks, aber die sind zu klein.
<MisterX> naja, ich sollte auch ruhig sein; ich betreibe auch nur snapshot-backups
<jokrebel> xchatter: Naja - dann hat ja zumindest wohl die Freundin ihre Sachen als Backup ;-)
<MisterX> kommst du denn an die sachen ran? also prinzipiell?
<xchatter> LOL, die weiss gerade wie man den Rechner startet und wieder runterfährt und Firefox startet.
<MisterX> immerhin.
<MisterX> was ist denn dein status jetzt?
<MisterX> kannst du auf die daten zugreifen? oder nur auf das verschlüsselte zoig?
<xchatter> MisterX, werde ich gleich rausfinden. Muss nun erst mal mit der Anleitung das LVM irgendwie entschlüsseln.
<xchatter> Ich aktualisiere gerade noch den USB Stick, bevor ich loslege.
<xchatter> Ist fast fertig.
<MisterX> lass dir zeit ;)
<MisterX> alles wird gut.
<xchatter> Ja, besser. Sonst kann ich mir vielleicht direkt Anfang 2015 einen neuen Job suchen.
<xchatter> Und eine neue Freundin? 
<xchatter> lol
<xchatter> oder besser nicht lol
<MisterX> -.- wart erstmal ab, was der usb stick sagt
<xchatter> Also zum richtigen Verständnis: 1) LVM öffnen 2) chroot 3) versuchen mit update-grub den Boot Loader zu reparieren?
<MisterX> nö.
<Fussel> ja wo ist die platte hin von der der ganze kram ist?
<MisterX> 1) LVM öffnen 2) wichtige sachen extern backuppen 3) versuchen mit update-grub
<xchatter> Die steckt im Netbook
<MisterX> … den Boot Loader zu reparieren
<MisterX> xchatter: wenn die sachen wirklich so wichtig sind: arbeite soweit, dass du zugriff darauf hast
<xchatter> Backuppen kann ich erst, wenn die LVM geöffnet ist. Falls die nicht korrupt ist oder so.
<Fussel> xchatter, und wo hat der das zeugs her?
<MisterX> dann machst du ein backup. und dann kannst du rumspielen…
<xchatter> Fussel, was für Zeugs?
<Fussel> was jetzt im netbook ist
<xchatter> MisterX, OK
<xchatter> Fussel, verstehe die Frage nicht. Das sind meine Daten auf dem Netbook. Oder was meinst DU?
<ring0> cryptsetup → lvm → mount → backup → grub
<Fussel> irgendwo muss der das doch her haben, wovon du dann eigentlich einfach noch mal erstmal n backup ziest ohne verschlüsselung
<xchatter> Fussel, ja aus der verschlüsselten LVM
<Fussel> xchatter, dann für die zukuft, verschlüsseln erst wenn nen physisches backup vom backup besteht
<Fussel> und nicht alles sofort wechwerfen
<xchatter> Fussel, ja ich mache Backups, dieses Mal war es aber ein bisschen blöd vom Timing.
<xchatter> Meine Schuld, das sehe ich ein. Hilft mir aber im Moment nicht diese Einsicht.
<xchatter> So nun geht es los.
<xchatter> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lvm2 cryptsetup --> Erfolg
<xchatter> sudo modprobe dm-crypt--> Erfolg
<xchatter> In der Anleitung steht: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda1 crypt aber wie weiss ich ob es wirklich sda1 ist?
<jokrebel> xchatter: Du hattest es mal installiert; Du solltest das eigentlich am besten wissen ob sda1 passt...
<xchatter> Ich probiere es einfach aus. Kaputtmachen, kann der Befehl ja nicht, der liest ja wohl nur
<ring0> guck nach was auf den einzelnen devices ist. z.b. mit lsblk
<ring0> da sollte dann bei type "crypt" stehen
<xchatter> sda1 ist 243MB, sda2 ist 1K, und sda5 ist 232GB, dann muss es sda5 sein. Aber warum ist sda2 nur 1K? Häh?
<ring0> liegt an gpt
<xchatter> gpt?
<xchatter> Scheisse.
<xchatter> No key available with this passphrase.
<xchatter> Hat die Passphrase nun. Da stimmte etwas nicht mit dem Keyboard Layout. Ich folge dieser Anleitung: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59974/how-to-mount-with-encrypted-lvm-root-during-installation Nach sudo mount /dev/mapper/root /media/crypt_root kommt nun aber: mount: special device /dev/mapper/root does not exist
<kubine> Title: server - how to mount / with encrypted lvm root during installation? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<xchatter> Was nun?
<Mathis> was muss man installieren in 14.04 um an apt-medium zu kommen?
<Mathis> sudo apt-get medium    -> Paket apt-medium kann nicht gefunden werden.
<xchatter> Mit welchem Befehl kann man sich nochmal die Grösse von /home anzeigen lassen (samt allen Unterordnern) du /home ?
<MisterX> nimm noch nen -h dazu
<xchatter> thx
<xchatter> Oh, je nun listet der alle Dateien mit Grösse auf. Ich brauche einen Befehl für die Summe. 
<ring0> xchatter, du -sh /home
<xchatter> und -c noch dazunehmen?
<xchatter> Bin gerade in der man page.
<ring0> nö
<MisterX> argh, dieses drecksspiel will sich nicht aus dem fullscreen-modus zwingen lassen! #civ5
<ring0> xchatter, hast du dein lvm jetzt gemountet bekommen?
<xchatter> ring0, ja, zum Glück. Nun will ich die Sachen backuppen.
<xchatter> Und danach ein Grubrecover versuchen
<MisterX> das ist die richtige reihenfolge.
<jokrebel> Mathis: für was braucht man das?
<xchatter> Wie startet man den FileManger PCman mit root Rechten?
<jokrebel> das will man nicht
<xchatter> Bin nicht so firm mit den Befehlen und nicht das ich noch etwas überschreibe. Kopiert folgender Befehlt alles samt unterordnern ? cp -r /mountedEncryptedHome /media/backupVerzeichnis 
<jokrebel> xchatter: GUI .it root-Rechten zu betreiben ist nicht das was man sollte. Da kann man sich viel zerschießen. Wenns denn Doch sein muss unbedingt gksu (und nicht einfach sudo) verwenden.
<jokrebel> *mit
<ring0> xchatter, ich würde rsync bevorzugen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync#Sicherung-innerhalb-des-Systems
<kubine> Title: rsync › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xchatter> sudo rsync -av --progress --delete /home /media/Backup/  ??? Warum --delete oh je
<ring0> steht direkt ein paar zeilen weiter oben…
<xchatter> HOffentlich bezieht sich das aufs Zielverzeichnis.
<xchatter> Ich schaue mal.
<ring0> lesen, ruhe, geduld, erfolg :)
<xchatter> ;)
<xchatter> OK, jetzt geht es los
<ring0> hast gelesen, was --delete macht?
<xchatter> Alter Swede, viel Dank ring0 
<xchatter> !!!!!!
<ring0> gerne :)
<xchatter> Wünsche Dir und allen anderen ein super Jahr!! Ihr habt meinen Popo gerettet.
<xchatter> :P
<xchatter> Er syct
<xchatter> synct
<xchatter> Wenn ich nun gleich auch noch den Grub wieder hinbekomme wäre das fantastisch
<ring0> da wäre ich an deiner stelle ganz optimistisch
<xchatter> hehehe
<xchatter> rync ist ein cooles Programm. Der/die Erfinder/Programmierer lebe hoch!
<Fussel> xchatter, wenn dir dein job wirklich lieb ist, würd ich nu erstmal nach dem sync das backup überprüfen, bevor ich am original rumschraub
<xchatter> Fussel, gute Idee. Werde ich machen, besten Dank für den Tipp.
<Fussel> das wars dann aber auch mit suport meiner seite
<xchatter> Fussel, OK, besten Dank. ;)
<Guest82753> ich habe jetzt ein ubuntu system auf meinem dell installiert
<Guest82753> allerdings habe ich in meinen kopfhörer ein grundrauschen und ich weiß nicht warum kann mir da jemand helfen
<ppq> Guest82753, sieh dich mal im alsamixer um (richtige karte auwählen!), kann sein dass die grundeinstellung doof ist. einfach mal einige regler runterdrehen und schauen ob es besser wird.
<ppq> !alsamixer > Guest82753 
<kubine> Guest82753: Informationen zu Alsamixer finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alsamixer
<MisterX> gibt es irgendeine denkbare konstellation, in der mir ein segfault in meinem syslog keine sorgen machen müsste…?
<jokrebel> MisterX: Hast Du einen Grund das syslog zu lesen?
<MisterX> ja. :(
<MisterX> aus irgendeinem grund will ich nicht 16gb ram memtesten… das dauert immer so… :/
<jokrebel> MisterX: Dann könnte ein segfault schon mit Deinem Problem zusammenhängen
<MisterX> worauf deutet der noch hin außer auf "defekt an der hardware"?
<jokrebel> MisterX: Na dann schmeiß die Hälfte davon raus und teste erstmal die ;-)
<MisterX> ja und am ende hab ich wieder jeden riegel durchgetestet (über 24h) und es sind alle "fehlerfrei"
<MisterX> *soifz* manchmal machen diese computer keinen spaß…
<jokrebel> MisterX: In welchem Zusammenhang kommt denn die Meldung? (vielleicht mal NoPasten)
<jokrebel> !pasten > MisterX 
<kubine> MisterX: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<MisterX> Jan  2 20:19:57 hydra kernel: [  768.743242] Civ5XP[3414]: segfault at fffe0 ip 000000000866e0f8 sp 00000000f1854f30 error 6 in Civ5XP[8048000+22b5000]
<MisterX> ↑↑ einzige zeile, daher kein paste ;)
<Ekkehardt> Trotzdem unhandlich
<MisterX> gibt noch nen paar NVRM dinge, die mit dem spiel (Civ5) zusammenhängen könnten, die sind aber ~2min davor ins log… also nicht unbedingt in direktem zusammenhang damit
<MisterX> Ekkehardt: chanserv sagt "ab 3 zeilen". sorry for that. ;)
<Ekkehardt> Und ich sag: hauptsache weg.
<Ekkehardt> aka extern
<jokrebel> MisterX: Ich hätt halt gern auch das "davor" und "dahinter" gesehn ...
<MisterX> there is no "dahinter". wie viel davor hättest du gern gesehen?
<jokrebel> na dann noch viel Erfolg
<MisterX> jokrebel: …?
<MisterX> das log dahinter ist leer. da gibt es nichts mehr.
<MisterX> stimmt nicht, habe gerade ein usb-device disconnected. aber da weiß ich, warums drinsteht und es ist für den segfault irrelevant
<MisterX> also, wie viel davor willst du sehen? dann paste ichs
<jokrebel> MisterX: Paste es hat einfach oder lass es. 
<MisterX> ja. wieviel halt? reichen dir 50 zeilen? willst du 100?
<MisterX> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420988/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> MisterX: Zahlst Du pro gepastete Zeile? ;-)
<MisterX> jokrebel: es ist halt nervig, das zu extrahieren
<Ekkehardt> Man kann patebinit das ganze log übergeben...
<jokrebel> ...und auch im Terminal kann man scrollen und markieren
<Ekkehardt> *pastebinit
<MisterX> Ekkehardt: ein 1,4m großes log…? na, wenns der fehlerfindung dient…
<Ekkehardt> Oder man wählt mit sed Zeilen aus, die dann an pastebinit gehen.
<Ekkehardt> Ganz verrückt.
<MisterX> jokrebel: jain. meine derzeitige config aus guake+tmux hat damit im moment so ihre schwierigkeiten, aber das steht im moment am unteren ende der todo-liste
<MisterX> Ekkehardt: und ich fürchte für sperenzchen mit sed bin ich zu sehr dau. ;)
<Ekkehardt> Ich müsste auch in die Doku schauen.
<MisterX> ich habe an die möglichkeit erst gedacht, als du sie angesprochen hast.
<jokrebel> MisterX: Und die Probleme sind nur bei Civilisation?
<jokrebel> und wie sie sich auswirken hast Du glaub ich auch noch nicht erzählt...
<MisterX> spielabsturz; an sonsten wüsste ich nicht, wann ich das letzte mal nen segfault gehabt hätte…
<xchatter> Kennt sich jemand gut mit Lubuntu UND Ubuntu aus?
<jokrebel> xchatter: Du bist für beides hier richtig
<MisterX> xchatter: ich nutze lubuntu seit ein paar jahren auf einigen mobilen geräten. die unterschiede zum xubuntu, das ich auf meinem desktop nutze, sind marginal
<MisterX> jokrebel: der NVRM fehler wiederholt sich aber irgendwas >2kx
<jokrebel> MisterX: Vielleicht mal da mit dranhängen? http://steamcommunity.com/app/8930/discussions/1/38596747621681086/?l=german 
<kubine> Title: Segfault in Linux :: Sid Meier's Civilization V Community Support (at steamcommunity.com)
<Ekkehardt> Moment mal, ich hab das Spiel, gleich mal testen.
<MisterX> auf meinem laptop läuft es super
<MisterX> also, so super wie es halt auf einem laptop mit einem bruchteil der rechenpower des desktops halt laufen kann…
<xchatter> Also mich interessiert insbesondere was die Vorteile von jeweils Lubuntu und Ubuntu sind. Aber auch Nachteile.
<MisterX> der unterschied liegt hauptsächlich in der grafischen oberfläche
<MisterX> die verfügbare software ist jeweils gleich bis "größtenteils ähnlich" würde ich sagen
<Ekkehardt> Die Qullen sind erstmal die selben.
<MisterX> kommt also imho v.a. darauf an, wie deine vorlieben sind, was die oberfläche in punkto "look & feel" bzw. workflow angeht
<Ekkehardt> +e
<MisterX> ich hatte sowas vermutet, aber mich nicht getraut, es ohne es zu prüfen, zu behaupten. ;)
<MisterX> LXDE wird nachgesagt, ressourcenschonender zu sein als viele andere oberflächen
<Ekkehardt> MisterX: Bei mir läuft Lubuntu am besten. Und Antergos mit Mate.
<MisterX> mate war der gnome3 fork der sich wie gnome2 anfühlt?
<xchatter> Ja, ich benötige etwas superschlankes für mein Netbook aus dem Jahre 2010.
<MisterX> lubuntu is ne gute wahl, finde ich
<xchatter> Oder Puppy Linux?
<bekks> xchatter: Dann probier doch einfach verschiedene Desktop Environments aus, und entscheide Dich dann selbst :)
<xchatter> Oder Damn Small Linux?
<jokrebel> xchatter: Man kann auch beide (und noch mehrere) gleichzeitig installiert haben. Aber da das Geschmackssache ist kann man da viel drüber diskutieren was den Rahmen des (reinen) Support-Kanals sprengt. Deshalb wär dafür #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser geeignet.
<xchatter> OK
<xchatter>  Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem verschlüsselten Ubuntu System auf einem USB Stick?
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<xchatter> Ich frage mich, ob man irgendetwas einstellen kann, um die Schreibzugriffe zu minimieren, damit der Stick länger hält.
<Ekkehardt> xchatter: Das hab ich früher malmit backtrack gemacht.
<jokrebel> xchatter: xchatter Nur noch soviel, da Du drüben immer noch nicht bist: Mein Laptop ist deutlich älter als 5 Jahre und läuft prima mit Ubuntu (Unity) 14.04 LTS
<bekks> xchatter: Du wirst es nicht schaffen, einen USB Stick kaputtzuschreiben.
<Ekkehardt> xchatter: Ich hatte ext2 genommen.
<xchatter> So bin nun im Offtopic. Falls wird dort drüber weiterdiskutieren möchten.
<xchatter> Warum ext2? Bedeutet das Journaling so viel mehr Zugriffe?
<bekks> Es bedeutet mehr Zugriffe, aber auch ein wesentlich schnelleres System. Du wirst es trotzdem nicht schaffen, mit dem Journalling einen USB Stick kaputtzuschreiben.
 * Rochvellon hat es schon geschafft, einen usb-stick kaputt zu schreiben
<bekks> Einen der ersten Generation :)
<bekks> Wenn der jünger als 5 Jahre ist, wirst das schon sehr schwer :)
<Rochvellon> keine ahnung, ist ein kingston dtse9 8 gb, den ich mir kaputt schrieb :)
<Ekkehardt> Einer meiner alten 4GB-Sticks hat letztens aufgegeben, aber sonst: nein, die halten lange.
<ahalp> hallo
<Hb> ahalp: hi
<ahalp> was läuft ...
<ahalp> hallo
<ahalp> schreib mal was 
<jokrebel> ahalp: Hier ist kein Testkanal ;-)
<ahalp> :) 
<jokrebel> ahalp: Und auch Smalltalk gehört wenn dann nach nebenan in de Offtopic-Kanal
<ahalp> wie kann ich die kanäle auflisten 
<ahalp> ich nutzt irssi
<bekks>  /msg Alis HELP LIST
<innerand> cd #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<innerand> sry
<innerand> omg ich muss ins bett... 
<jokrebel> innerand: Wenn dann /join ;-)
<Ekkehardt> *g*
<cyoux_> Auf einem neu installierten Ubuntu 14.04 habe ich einen Treiber fuer den WLAN-Stick gebaut und geladen. Ich bin mit meinem HeimWLAN verbunden. Aber ich kann den Router nicht pingen. Kann mir mal jemand auf die Spruenge helfen?
<jokrebel> cyoux_: Was ist der Grund fürs selber bauen und laden? Spricht Dein Router DHCP? Was sagt ifconfig?
<cyoux_> Der Grund ist, dass es fuer diesen Stick keine Treiber gab, die automatisch geladen wurden. Ja, der Router spricht DHCP (zumindest mit dem Windows, und dem Mac). 
<cyoux_> ifconfig kommt gleich
<jokrebel> cyoux_: Und ein "iwlist scan"
<cyoux_> jokrebel: hier ist alles: http://pastebin.com/ZCC0gHn1
<kubine> Title: Cyoux - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<cyoux_> jokrebel: und ein ifconfig "wlan0 up" fand ich nach dem Output von ifconfig ganz angemessen....
<cyoux_> ach Mist! aus dem Suspend aufgeweckt scheint der WLAN-Treiber nicht mehr zu laufen...
<jokrebel> jetzt geht?
<jokrebel> cyoux_: Ja - da haben manche Probleme mit Suspend
<cyoux_> ich mach mal n reboot...
<jokrebel> cyoux_: Viel Erfolg ich bin dann mal weg
<ubu> moin
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-03
<YoSiJo> Moin moin, so langsam halte ich mich für blöd oder übermüdeAt. Trotz Mate. Also DNS Problem. 10.0.0.0/24 Netz. Manuelle IP config. Auflösung von Internetadressen geht. Auflösen local Systeme ohne fqdn geht auch, mit nicht. nslookup geht meides, sowohl local als auf dem dns server. ping, ssh usw. können den fqdn aber nicht auflösen. Ideen?
<YoSiJo> Beispeil:
<YoSiJo> nslookup pc1 = OK
<YoSiJo> nslookup pc1.localdomain = OK
<YoSiJo> nslookup pc1{|.localdomain} {ip des domaincontrollers} = OK
<YoSiJo> ping pc1 = OK
<YoSiJo> ping pc1.localdomain = FAIL
<YoSiJo> Also wenn dazu jemand ne gescheite Idee hat, wie das sein kann, ich bin immer Ohr.
<YoSiJo> Ach ja, Ubuntu 14.10 32bit. Und ich hoffe ich bin nicht alleine hier noch wach.
<xchatter> Guten Morgen. Schon jemand hier?
<nagetier> moin xchatter 
<xchatter> Hi
<xchatter> Kennst Du Dich zufällig mit grub und cryptodisks aus?
<nagetier> xchatter, ich nicht, nein
<xchatter> Genauer gesagt verschlüsselte LVM.
<nagetier> !frag > xchatter 
<kubine> xchatter: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<xchatter> Schade. Jemand anderes?
<xchatter> OK. Ich hatte gestern meine verschlüsselte LVM gesichert und möchte heute grub reparieren.
<xchatter> Ich bekomme nach grub-install /dev/sda folgenden Fehler: root@lubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda
<xchatter> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<xchatter> grub-install: error: attempt to install to encrypted disk without cryptodisk enabled. Set `GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=1' in file `/etc/default/grub'..
<xchatter> root@lubuntu:/# grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<xchatter> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<xchatter> grub-install: error: attempt to install to encrypted disk without cryptodisk enabled. Set `GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=1' in file `/etc/default/grub'..
<nagetier> !paste > xchatter 
<kubine> xchatter: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<xchatter> OK
<xchatter> Habe dann die Zeile GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=1 zu /etc/default/grub hinzugefügt und update-grub ausgeführt. Gleiche Fehlermeldung.
<nagetier> xchatter, ist es mittlerweile üblich GRUB in eine verschlüsselte Partition zu schreiben?
<xchatter> nagetier, keine Ahnung. Bin da Laie. 
<nagetier> xchatter, du bist offiziellen Ubuntu-Anleitungen dazu gefolgt?
<nagetier> xchatter, du hast zuvor Backups angelegt? :)
<xchatter> Ja, Backups have ich angelegt und einer Anleitung gefolgt.
<Fussel> und diese backups überprüft, das die noch in ordnung sind?
<xchatter> ja. ;)
<Fussel> dann kann man die ja zur not einfach zurückspielen wenn alle reperaturversuche scheitern ;)
<nagetier> xchatter, hattest du für /boot eine eigene Partition angelegt?
<xchatter> Weiss ich nicht mehr. Hatte das System vor ein paar Jahren aufgesetzt.
<nagetier> xchatter, dann bring das mal in Erfahrung :) Du willst ja heute große Änderungen vornehmen.. das geht nur über diesen Weg.
<xchatter> Ich habe gerade etwas gefunden. Es scheint ein Bug zu sein.
<nagetier> oder man Dokumentiert ALLES und IMMER.. was nervig ist, ich weiß :)
<xchatter> Es muss nicht heissen: GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=
<xchatter> GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=1
<xchatter> sondern
<xchatter> GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y
<nagetier> das kann auch sein, ja
<xchatter> Habe es damit nochmals versucht und nun kam kein Fehler mehr.
<xchatter> Ich probiere nun ein reboot. Drückt mir die Daumen.
<xchatter> Bis später...
<xchatter> Bin wieder da. Es hat nicht funktioniert. Nun werde ich direkt vor grub schon nach einem Passwort gefragt und dann lande ich wieder im grub rescue
<nagetier> xchatter, wenn grub verschlüsselt auf /boot liegt, geht das auch nicht anders.. ich würde grub auf eine eigene /boot Partition legen, und die unverschlüsselt lassen.. oder es mag andere, aktuellere Wege geben, aber die sollte man dringend erlesen
<xchatter> Also ich hatte die Standardmethode benutzt, welche bei Erstinstallation angeboten wird "use entire disk with encrypted LVM"
<nagetier> xchatter, ICH kann dir nicht sagen wie die sich auswirkt
<xchatter> ok
<nagetier> afair ist es speziell in dem Fall nicht verkehrt ein eigenes /boot zu haben
<nagetier> xchatter, schau mal was df ausgibt, da siehst du ob /boot getrennt verwendet wird
<nagetier> xchatter, oder mount
<xchatter> Habe die verschlüsselte LVM nun auf /mnt gemounted
<xchatter> Wie wechsele ich nochmal mit chroot da rein?
<xchatter> sudo chroot /mnt ?
<nagetier> !chroot > xchatter 
<kubine> xchatter: Informationen zu chroot finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<xchatter> OK bin nun im chroot
<xchatter> Aber mit df -h kommt nur:
<xchatter> root@lubuntu:/# sudo df -h
<xchatter> sudo: unable to resolve host lubuntu
<xchatter> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<xchatter> none            226G  209G  6.5G  98% /run/lock
<nagetier> xchatter, sicher bin ich mir da nicht.. mach das richtig, steht alles im Artikel
<nagetier> da gehört imo mehr als ein chroot zu
<nagetier> ok, laut Artikel ist es nur ein chroot, wie ich gerade sehe :)
<nagetier> oder auch nicht .. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<kubine> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> xchatter, ^
<xchatter> Habe gerade noch ein paar bind Befehle ausgeführt laut: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<kubine> Title: How to Repair, Restore, or Reinstall Grub 2 with a Ubuntu Live CD or USB · How to Ubuntu (at howtoubuntu.org)
<xchatter> Nun bin ich im chroot
<xchatter> Aber wie finde ich nun raus, boot auf einer seperaten Partition ist?
<xchatter> df -h gibt nur: root@lubuntu:/# df -h
<xchatter> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<xchatter> none            226G  209G  6.5G  98% /run/lock
<xchatter> udev            486M  4.0K  486M   1% /dev
<nagetier> xchatter, das warst du gearde auch schon.. nur müssen alle Devices eingebunden sein.. gehe da leiber nochmal den letzten Artikel genau durch, die Informationen dort braucht man eh sehr oft
<nagetier> xchatter, sind denn Daten unterhalb von /boot zu finden?
<nagetier> und was sagt mount?
<nagetier> xchatter, und kontrolliere das mit 'fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<nagetier> oder besser gesagt schau dir an was dein LVM sagt
<nagetier> noch blickt hier, denke ich, keiner durch deine Partitionierung durch :)
<xchatter> OK, ich bin nun raus aus der chroot
<nagetier> xchatter, ich würde da nochmal neu aufsetzen, backup ist ja vorhanden.. und dann plane das, und mach es besser händisch oder sieh genau nach was der Installer macht
<xchatter> sda5 ist entschlüsselt und auf /mnt gemountet
<xchatter> Wie finde ich nun raus ob boot separat liegt?
<nagetier> xchatter, du musst schon in die chroot wechseln
<nagetier> xchatter, und dann mount
<xchatter> Moment ich bin gerade völlig daneben unsedd confu
<nagetier> xchatter, du willst doch mount auf das installierte System loslassen, und nicht auf das Live-System
<xchatter> Ja, aber ich habe doch sda5 vom installieren System auf /mnt gemounted.
<nagetier> xchatter, das ist genau eine partition
<nagetier> und wird sehr wahrscheinlich / sein
<nagetier> xchatter, das heißt noch lange nicht das /boot gemountet ist, falls es von / getrennt wurde
<xchatter> Wenn die /boot darin auftaucht (und das tut sie) heisst das, dass sie in der LVM liegt?
<nagetier> xchatter, liegen unter /boot Daten?
<xchatter> moment
<xchatter> So ich habe die bind Befehle ausgeführt und nun: sudo chroot /mnt
<xchatter> Bin nun im chroot#
<xchatter> root@lubuntu:/# ls
<xchatter> bin   dev  home  lost+found  mnt  proc	run   srv  tmp	var
<xchatter> boot  etc  lib	 media	     opt  root	sbin  sys  usr
<xchatter> Da ist also boot
<nagetier> xchatter, liegen unter /boot Daten?
<nagetier> der Kernel zB
<xchatter> ein grub Ordner
<xchatter> Aber das sind alles Dateien die heute geändert wurden.
<xchatter> Hatte ja heute  einen grub reinstall versucht
<nagetier> xchatter, ich bleibe dabei.. setze nochmal neu auf und seh dir genau an was LVM einrichtet, und les dir auch mal zu LVM ein paar Artikel durch
<xchatter> ok
<nagetier> xchatter, oder blicke durch deine jetzige Konfiguration durch :) du musst jedenfalls herausbekommen wo /boot liegt und ob /boot verschlüsselt ist.. und das sollte es nicht sein
<xchatter> Ich meine, dass /boot nicht verschlüsselt ist.
<nagetier> xchatter, dann liegt es auch getrennt vor
<xchatter> boot dürfte doch nicht in der LVM liegebn
<nagetier> xchatter, dann musst du /boot finden, einbinden, in deine chroot.. und da dann den grub-install ablassen
<nagetier> oder welchen man da genau verwendet
<xchatter> Ja, aber wie /boot finden ?
<xchatter> Bin ja jetzt in chroot
<xchatter> wenn ich nun einen grub-install /dev/sda ablasse, wird der dann auf dem USB stick installiert?
<xchatter> Bin verwirrt
<nagetier> xchatter, schau was /dev/sda ist
<nagetier> fdisk -l , mount und LVM Werkzeuge sollten in der chroot helfen
<nagetier> ich ich gaukel das jetzt nicht alles vor, müsste mich auch einlesen, oder dinge heraussuchen :)
<xchatter> Oder soll ich in den /etc/grub/conf einfach GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y auf GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=n setzen?
<nagetier> xchatter, versuche es
<xchatter> xchatter, schau was /dev/sda is was meisnt du damit
<nagetier> xchatter, was macht der Parameter
<nagetier> xchatter, 'fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<nagetier> sagt schon einiges.. dann dmesg abrufen
<xchatter> nagetier, http://pastebin.com/gPpuARdB
<kubine> Title: Disk /dev/sda: 232.9 GiB, 250059350016 bytes, 488397168 sectors Units: sectors - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<nagetier> xchatter, und das auf dem host, also nicht der chroot
<xchatter> Das war jetzt in der chroot
<nagetier> ja, ok
<xchatter> Unter der Spalte Boot ist ein Stern. Das heisst es ist die Boot Partition.
<xchatter> Oder?
<nagetier> xchatter, /dev/sda1 könnte dein /boot sein.. mounte das mal dazu
<nagetier> ja
<xchatter> wie?
<xchatter> Bin doch nun in der chroot
<nagetier> xchatter, in der chroot : 'mount /dev/sda1 /boot'
<xchatter> ah
<bekks> Das boot flag ist seit 15 Jahren unwichtig ;)
<nagetier> xchatter, dann mal ein df -h
<xchatter> ahhh
<nagetier> bekks, ja, deutet aber immer noch auf eine /boot hin :)
<xchatter> den schritt hatte ich vorhin vergessen
<xchatter> das könnte es sein
<xchatter> du bist genial
<nagetier> nich doch :)
<xchatter> ich habe den bootloader in der verschlüsselten LVM reinstalliert, den grub auf sda1 ja nie findet
<xchatter> moment
<xchatter> ich mounte mal
<xchatter> df -h gibt nun boot mit aus
<nagetier> gut so
<nagetier> xchatter, schau ob der kernel vorhanden ist
<nagetier> und die initrd :)
<xchatter> Nichts drin, nur lost&found
<nagetier> hm
<bekks> Also wenn du grub in eine verschlüsselte Partition installiert hast, wird das Ding nie booten können.
<nagetier> dann sollte er jetzt grub installieren, oder?
<nagetier> also in /dev/sda1
<bekks> Einfach in das unvershclüsselte /boot
<nagetier> jo, mach das, xchatter 
<xchatter> Wie?
<xchatter> grub-install /dev/sda1 ?
<xchatter> nur das?
<nagetier> also muss /boot immer noch unverschlüsselt sein, grub2 macht da kein zauber?
<bekks> nagetier: Nö, wie denn auch :)
<nagetier> kA :)
<bekks> xchatter: apt-get install grub2 --reinstall
<xchatter> oder grub-install /dev/sda ?
<bekks> Und danach dann ein grub-install /dev/sda
<bekks> Und wenn das nicht klappt, die Verschlüsselung durch NEuinstallation komplett loswerden.
<RDX400> xchatter, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<kubine> Title: GRUB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xchatter> oh nein, jetzt kommt: http://pastebin.com/bvR6E4cV
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: bvR6E4cV (at pastebin.com)
<xchatter> Was ist das nun wieder?
<bekks> Eine Fehlermeldung.
<xchatter> Habe nun einfach root@lubuntu:/# grub-install --recheck /dev/sda gemacht
<xchatter> Und es kam kein Fehler
<nagetier> xchatter, dein Netzwerk ist in der chroot nicht konfiguriert
<bekks> Was nichts helfen wird.
<xchatter> Sollte es das gewesen sein?
<bekks> Ja, um Pakete downloaden zu können, sollte es das.
<xchatter> Ah, jetzt noch ein update-grub laut Anweisung.
<bekks> Nein.
<b2850> hallo
<bekks> Pakete Installieren. Das ist nicht passier.
<bekks> *passiert.
<RDX400> xchatter, schalte mal einen Gang runter ^^
<RDX400> du musst doch vorher eine boot partition mounten
<RDX400> damit es auch dort installiert wird ;)
<bekks> RDX400: Die ist doch schon gemounted...
<xchatter> Pakete installieren?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> 0103 112422 < bekks> xchatter: apt-get install grub2 --reinstall
<xchatter> Wie konfiguriere ich denn das Netzwerk in der chroot?
<xchatter> Bin gleich wieder da.
<xchatter> Muss kurz etwas ausprobieren.
<bekks> Whatever. Du wirst es schon irgendwie hinbekommen, dein Ubuntu zu reparieren. Auch ohne mich.
<nagetier> dabei wäre richtig schönes wetter zum lesen
<xchatter> So, wieder da.
<freisein22> wb
<xchatter> Hatte einen Reboot versucht. Klappt immer noch nicht
<xchatter> Den mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot mache ich bevor ich in die chroot wechsle oder danach? Dürfte doch keine Rolle spielen, oder?
<RDX400> xchatter, und wie läufts?
<xchatter> Wie war nochmal der befehl von bekks ? 
<xchatter> sudo apt-get install grub --irgendwas
<RDX400> apt-get install grub2 --reinstall
<RDX400> ist dein chroot nun mit dem netzwerk konfiguriert?
<xchatter> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen diesem Befehl und grub-install /dev/sda ?
<xchatter> ja
<xchatter> Netzwerk geht nun
<xchatter> Habe nun diese Anleitung befolgt. Aber von dem apt-get install grub2 --reinstall steht dort nichts
<xchatter> Habe also nun grub-install und update-grub ausgeführt. Ohne Fehler. Wenn ich nun aber noch den Befehl apt-get install grub2 --reinstall hinterherjage, was passiert dann?
<RDX400> /dev/sda würde bedeuten das du etwas in den MBR installieren willst. das sda bedeutet Festplatte Nr. 1
<xchatter> Ja, das ist schon klar.
<RDX400> wenn du jetzt grub installiert sollte es schon reichen das dein system wieder startet
<RDX400> xchatter, und klappt es?
<xchatter> Muss nochmal rebooten.
<xchatter> Bis gleich.
<RDX400> ok
<xchatter> Wir werde noch wahnsinnig. Klappt einfach nicht. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein. sda5 ist entschlüsselbar und nicht korrupt. Wenn ich nun boote kommt immer noch der grub prompt
<xchatter> Verstehe das nicht.
<xchatter> Habe alles genau  ausgeführt wie beschrieben und hier im Channel mitgeteilt.
<xchatter> Noch jemand da?
<nagetier> xchatter, was macht ein apt-get install grub2 --reinstall ?
<nagetier> innerhalb der chroot
<nagetier> mit /dev/sda1 mountet
<xchatter> Wie meinst du das?
<xchatter> Nicht richtig?
<nagetier> xchatter, konnte grub2 reinstalliert werden?
<xchatter> ja
<nagetier> hattest du dazu das netzwerk nicht einrichten müssen?
<xchatter> Klappt aber immer chtnoch ni
<xchatter> noch nicht
<xchatter> Benutzer diese Anleitung: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<bekks> HAst du das Netzwerk im Chroot eingerichtet?
<kubine> Title: Grub2/Installing - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Wenn nicht, dann hast du das Paket auch nicht installieren können.
<xchatter> bekks, ja
<xchatter> Aber es klappt immer noch nicht. Lande immer noch im grub rescue prompt.
<xchatter> Nach diesem Befehl konnte ich ein apt-get update, etc durchführen: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<xchatter> Ich habe alles genau so ausgeführt wie beschrieben. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass meine LVM verschlüsselt ist. Ich frage mich, ob ich da noch manuell was ändern muss.
<RDX400> xchatter, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<xchatter> Ich meine woher, weiss grub nun, dass mein / in einer verschlüsselten Partition liegt?
<kubine> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<RDX400> weil der Grub das beim grup-update ja sucht und aktualisiert
<xchatter> Ja, aber da sieht es doch nur den /dev/mapper/meineroot
<RDX400> und wenn er dich dort hin bringt zum booten, sollte auch der manager zum entschlüsseln erscheinen
<bekks> Die o.g. Befehle reichen incht für eine Netzwerkverbindung.
<bekks> *nicht
<xchatter> Komme aber im chroot ins Netzwerl
<bekks> Das bestreitet auch niemand.
<bekks> Aber du hast keine DNS Auflösung im chroot, und kannst keine Pakete herunterladen und installieren.
<bekks> Das sagte man Dir jetzt mehrfach, du willst es ja nicht hören.
<xchatter> Was ich mich frage ich. Wenn ich den PC starte, wie weiss grub dann, dass er sda5 verschlüsselt ist. 
<xchatter> Wie kann man das nachschauen
<xchatter> ?
<bekks> 0103 124316 < RDX400> xchatter, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<kubine> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Wurde Dir bereits gesagt...
<xchatter> Möchte verifizieretn, dass diese Option gesetzt ist. Aber im /boot/grub.conf finde ich nichts
<xchatter> bekks, wo soll das dort stehen?
<bekks> Ich zitieren: "Um die Internetverbindung sicherzustellen, werden u.U. die DNS-Server-Angaben benötigt."
<bekks> Das steht in o.g. Artikel.
<xchatter> Bin doch bei einem ganz anderen Thema.
<xchatter> Internet geht doch.
<bekks> Hattest du die /etc/resolv.conf kopiert oder nicht?
<xchatter> xchatter> Möchte verifizieretn, dass diese Option gesetzt ist. Aber im /boot/grub.conf finde ich nichts
<xchatter> bekks nein
<bekks> Gut, dann geht Internet auch nicht.
<bekks> Das willst Du nicht hören, hilf Dir bitte selbst.
<xchatter> doch
<xchatter> Bin im chroot und kann dort apt-get update ausführen
<bekks> Ausführen kann man das IMMER. Es geht darum, dassohne /etc/resolv.conf die DNS Auflösung nicht funktioniert.
<xchatter> Aber ich kann Pakete installieren, etc
<bekks> Und ohne DNS kannst du ftp.tu-ilmenau.de leider nicht auflösen.
<bekks> Du dachtest vorhin auch schon, dass du grub installiert hättest, und dein Paste sagte ganzklar das Gegenteil.
<xchatter> Soll ich mal ein ping auf ftp.tu-ilmenau.de machen?
<RDX400> xchatter, wenn du die Anleitung befolgt hast, kannst du mit dem einfachen befehl " ping -c3 www.google.de " google anpingen um wirklich sicher zu stellen das dein Inet unter chroot auch wirklich funktioniert
<bekks> xchatter: ZEig uns doch mal die Ausgabe von "apt-get update; lsb_release -a" in einem Pastebin bitte.
<xchatter> http://pastebin.com/XmLBzF0z
<RDX400> xchatter, bekks versucht dir zu helfen aber, du musst dann auch auf ihn hören und nachdem dein system wieder booted, können wir dir auch deine restlichen Fragen beantworten.
<kubine> Title: root@lubuntu:/# ping -c3 www.google.de PING www.google.de (74.125.230.247) 56(8 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<RDX400> xchatter, welche gui hast du benutzt vor deinen problemen mit deinem system
<xchatter> bekks, http://pastebin.com/CTwMvCDx
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: CTwMvCDx (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> KAnnst Du mal einen brauchbaren Pastebin Service benutzen bitte? :)
<xchatter> Gnome
<xchatter> RDX400, Gnome
<xchatter> Live system is Lubuntu
<xchatter> ups
<xchatter> bekks, http://pastebin.com/CTwMvCDx
<kubine> Title: root@lubuntu:/# apt-get update; lsb_release -a Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com uto - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<RDX400> xchatter, ich gehe davon aus das du Gnome selbst installiert hast, ist das soweit richtig?
<xchatter> RDX400, weiss nicht mehr. Das war vor ein paar Jahren. Habe dann immer ein sudo do-release-upgrade gemacht
<bekks> xchatter: Und das ist ein Single-Boot-System?
<xchatter> Ja
<xchatter> Nur Ubuntu drauf.
<xchatter> bekks, moment
<xchatter> Bin gerade mal aus der chroot mit exit raus und habe ein paar Infors für dich gesammelt: http://pastebin.com/a5tHBFU7
<kubine> Title: lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda Disk /dev/sda: 232.9 GiB, 250059350 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Die Ausgabe von mount ausserhalb des chroots wäre auch noch interessant.
<xchatter> OK, Moment
<xchatter> bekks, http://pastebin.com/teXGEbyE
<kubine> Title: root@lubuntu:/# mount rootfs on / type rootfs (rw,size=497600k,nr_inodes=124400 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> xchatter: Und du folgst dieser Anleitung? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xchatter> bekks, ja
<xchatter> chroot-Methode
<xchatter> ab chroot-Methode auf der Seite
<xchatter> Aber die Seite behandelt das Ganze ohne verschlüsseltes LVM, das ist der einzige Unterschied
<xchatter> In der ubuntuusers.de Wiki Seite ist es unverschlüsselt
<bekks> Unsinn :)
<bekks> Auf der Wikiseite steht ganz deutlich:
<xchatter> Ob grub nun /dev/mapper/jolly-root sucht aber nur die verschlüsselte /dev/sda5 findet und dann aufgibt?
<bekks> "Im Folgenden weicht die Anleitung dann nur noch dadurch ab, dass nun anstelle von /dev/sdXY stattdessen das entsprechende /dev/mapper/vgubuntu-root (LUKS mit LVM) bzw. direkt das soeben durch die Entsperrung erzeugte /dev/mapper/mnt (Beispiel ohne LVM) genutzt werden muss. "
<bekks> GRub gibt nicht auf.
<bekks> Was genau gibst du denn ein?
<xchatter> hmm
<xchatter> Ab welchem Schritt meinst du?
<bekks> Das musst Du mir sagen. Ich habe keine Ahnung was du da tust.
<xchatter> Willst du die Schritt mit Entschlüsselung?
<xchatter> Also ich starte das Live System
<bekks> Ich wiederhole nochmal: "Was genau gibst du denn ein?" und "Ich habe keine Ahnung was du da tust."
<xchatter> 1) sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lvm2 cryptsetup
<xchatter> 2) sudo modprobe dm-crypt
<xchatter> 3) sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 crypt1
<xchatter> 4) sudo vgscan --mknodes
<xchatter> 5) sudo vgchange -ay
<bekks> WAS tust du da?
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit dem Artikel zu tun, der Dir genannt wurde.
<xchatter> Die LVM entschlüsseln, damit ich sie mounten kann
<bekks> Und WARUM instalierst du dann lvm2 neu?
<xchatter> Deswegen fragte ich ja, ab welchem Punkt du die Schritte möchtest
<bekks> Du liest nicht mal ansatzweise, was in dem Artikel steht. 
<bekks> LIES den Artikel den ich Dir gab, von ANFANG an.
<xchatter> Habe ich.
<xchatter> Schon gestern 2x
<bekks> Offensichtlich nicht. Denn in dem Artikel steht genau nichts von "sudo apt-get install lvm2 cryptsetup", z.B.
<bekks> ICh habe keine Ahnung, was du da tust - aber dem Artikel, den ich Dir nannte folgst du offensichtlich nicht. Viel Glück mit weiteren Versuchen, ich bin raus aus der Nummer.
<xchatter> ok
<mgreipl_> Hallo zusammen, ich versuche für cups-pdf einen Filter (Wasserzeichen einfügen) einzurichten. Beik der Testseite klappt das auch. Wenn ich abe raus irgendeinem Programm drucke, finde ich die Ziel-PDf nicht im PDFD-Ordner
<mgreipl_> Bzw. finde sie gar nicht. Laut Logs scheint alles ok
<mgreipl_> Hier der Code des Filters: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420998/
<kubine> Title: CUPS Filter › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mgreipl_> Keine Idee?
<jokrebel> !geduld > mgreipl_ 
<kubine> mgreipl_: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<jokrebel> mgreipl_: Und es gibt glaub ich auch auf CUPS spezialisierte Kanäle
<Etarius> wird nicht in den /tmp das ganze geschoben?
<Etarius> mgreipl?
<robert1> mgreipl_: [13:44] <Etarius> wird nicht in den /tmp das ganze geschoben?
<xchatter> Wo ist der Kernel gespeichert? Könnte mir das jemand sagen? Ich versuche mich gerade an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Shell#Kommandozeile
<kubine> Title: Shell › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xchatter> Aber linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdXY ro  gibt es irgendwie nicht bei mir
<Fussel> den willst du nun per hand eintragen? traurig, traurig
<Fussel> setz neu auf, und binde das backup der lvm wieder ein, ist einfacher
<xchatter> Wie meinst du das?
<xchatter> Wie kann ich denn die gesamte LVM sichern?
<Fussel> xchatter, du missachtest einfache logische grundsätze, und gehst auf gute hilfen hiererseits nicht ein, wie soll man dir da noch helfen?
<xchatter> Wo liegt denn das vmlinuz?
<xchatter> Ich möchte es manuell probieren
<Fussel> xchatter, das must du nicht suchen das macht grub eigentlich selber, aber das wurde dir schon xmal gesagt
<xchatter> Zur Info grub startet nicht. 
<xchatter> Ich möchte unter grubenb rescue> nun die Befehle händisch einge
<Fussel> ja das hatten wir von anfang an, und jeglichen tipp dazu schlägst du aus dem wind
<Fussel> da wär schon neu aufsetzen einiges einfacher gewesen
<xchatter> Ich habe alle Tipps. Zitier hmal bitte wo etwas vorgeschlagen wird und ich es nicht ausprobiert habe.
<xchatter> Ich glaube das Problem ist, dass mein Kernel gelöscht ist.
<Fussel> gut fangen wir mit dem instalieren von grub an, ich hab das im genauen nicht zurück verfolgt
<xchatter> Das liegt doch normalerweise unter /boot oder?
<Fussel> womöglich nicht in einer lvm
<xchatter> ok
<Fussel> deshalb lässt man ihn selber suchen
<xchatter> Habe mir mal die /boot/grub/grub.cfg angeschaut
<xchatter> Dort wird für root auf UUID ef2ed5b3-a264-40a0-a7a4-b153109bc5b6 verwiesen
<xchatter> Sorry auf UUID="4973e5a2-a652-46aa-a3f7-b5f63e4a1b5b
<Fussel> aber wenn da schon beim chroot was schief geht, und grub nicht in die richtige partition geschrieben werden kann wirds mühselig wenn du diesbezüglich alles ignorierst
<xchatter> Das ist aber meine boot partition
<xchatter> OK
<xchatter> Also was soll ich tun?
<Fussel> während der ganzen zeit hättest du zb. neu aufsetzen können und das lvm neu einbinden
<xchatter> Wie soll das gehen?
<Fussel> auch wenn es nur ein kleiner fehler in grub ist ist das immernoch einfacher als da stundenlang rumzumachen
<Fussel> ubuntu drauf, und dann je nach bedarf den krypto hilfen auf ubuntuusers folgen
<xchatter> Also du meinst Ubuntu neu installieren?
<Fussel> ich bin da ned so der freak
<xchatter> Aber dann überschreib ich doch alles.
<Fussel> joa, und dann so das backup einbinden wie du vorher schon deine platte gekryptet hast
<Fussel> hast ja nen backup
<xchatter> Gibt es denn in der Installationsroutine eine Option "bestehende verschlüsselte LVM" benutzen?
<Fussel> weiß ich nicht, aber bin mir sicher es gibt ne anleitung dazu auf ubuntuusers
<Fussel> und das die das backup schonmal immernoch nicht entkryptet ist spricht schon wieder bände mit denen ich mich am liebsten nicht beschäftigen will
<xchatter> Fussel diesen Satz nicht
<Fussel> nu ich mein, du hast schon probleme mit grub, aber willst das deine daten verschlüsselt bleiben, was einiges komplexer ist, wie wärs mal mit nem normalen system ohne den krypt-scheiß? erstmal damit es überhaubt wieder läuft?
<sash_> Wenn man sich den ganzen Krypt-Kram nicht merken kann, sollte man wenigstens Skripte haben, die einem die Devices öffnen und schließen können.
<Fussel> verschlüsseln kann man es immernoch hinterher wieder wenn alles läuft
<Fussel> ... wenn man ein nicht verschlüsseltes backup hat
<bekks> xchatter: Wo genau soll man anfangen zu zitieren dass du nicht das tust, was man Dir sagt? Du hast von Anfang an ALLE Hilfen missachtet, KEINEN der gegegeben Links gelesen, etc.
<bekks> Das hast du im Übrigen auch eindrucksvoll bewiesen. Lies mal dein Backlog.
<kellerdax> hallo
<Mathis> hoi
<kellerdax> ich habe ubuntu trusty, und wollt mal fragen wie ihr so eure Backups macht. Was haltet Ihr von dem Mitgeliefertem Backup tool. Ich habe eine verschlüsselte Partition, dürfte aber nciht relevant sein?
<bekks> kellerdax: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung :)
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kellerdax> Nutzt hier Jemand das Backup tool, clouds sind dort auch möglich 
<jokrebel> kellerdax: Du meinst deja-dup?
<kellerdax> ich denke schon... ja
<kellerdax> das mit dem schwarzen Tresor Bild
<jokrebel> Also ich nutz das und sicher auf ner Platte im LAN, hab aber auch schon mal in der Cloud erfogreich getestet. Allerdings hab ich keine Verschlüsselung.
<jokrebel> +l
<kellerdax> wie ist das wenn ich als eingeschränkter user (zusätzlicher Account) angemeldet bin, kann ich dann auch damit die ganze Platte sichern?
<YoSiJo> Ein 32bit System mit einem 64bit System zu überspielen geht ja. Nun läuft das System auf einem BTRFS RAID0 und der Home Ordner ist Verschlüsselt. Was meint ihr, Arge Probleme zu erwarten?
<bekks> YoSiJo: "Zu überspielen"? Nein, geht nicht. Neuinstallieren, das geht.
<bekks> Und bei einem RAID0 würde ich immer Probleme erwarten :)
<jokrebel> kellerdax: Als unpriviligierter User wirst Du kaum was machen können. Bei Verschlüsselung wohl eher zweimal "nein"
<jokrebel> kellerdax: BZW - Dein eigenes Home solltest Du natürlich schon sichern können denke ich
<kellerdax> ich habs mir mal angeschaut.... ich kann z.b. den kompletten Home Folder auf einer externen Platte sichern, ok. Wenn nun z.b. meine Platte plötzlich defekt wäre, es geht nichts mehr, das ganze mache ich dann als privileg User, die Frage ist dann wie ich es wider Rücksichere?
<kellerdax> also einfach neues Ubunut installieren, und dann einfach Rücksichern?
<bekks> kellerdax: Das ist hier beschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/D%C3%A9j%C3%A0_Dup#Daten-wiederherstellen
<kubine> Title: Déjà Dup › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kellerdax> ah ok, schau es mir mal an, danek
<YoSiJo> bekks: Neuinstallieren Meinte ich auch eher. Wollte hat die Config dateien und Home Ordner der alten Subvolumes belassen. Aber den mache ich weiter sie bisher und gehe mit Sicherung des Homeordners auf nur mal sicher und setzt es komplett neu auf.
<jokrebel> was?
<kellerdax> kurze Frage ich stecke einen USB als unpriv. User ein, auf diesem habe ich aber keine Schreibrechte, per Eigenschaften--> Berechtigungen darf ich nichts ändern, da ich nicht root bin. Was muss ich machen, das ich auf den USB Stick schreiben kann
<oranjee> #linux
<YoSiJo> kellerdax: pastbin mal bitte die mount ausgabe vom USB geräte und ls -la vom point point
<jokrebel> kellerdax: Und von "lsb_release -a" weil normalerweise sollte die Nutzung von USB-Sticks auch für Zweit-User kein Problem darstellen.
<jokrebel> Außer sie steckten schon vor dem Einloggen dran oder stehen in der fstab
<kellerdax> trsuty 14.0.4.1 lts
<kellerdax> ne hab dens usb nun komplett neu formatiert... 
<kellerdax> erledigt danke
<jokrebel> kellerdax: Dann steht die UUID der vorherigen Partition eventuell in der fstab
<mgreipl_> ich musste vorher leider kurzfristig weg. Nun nochmal, worum es geht: CUPS-PDF
<mgreipl_> Also, wenn ich die Testseite aus dem Druckerkonbfig-G drucke, erscheint 
<mgreipl_> Sri..falsche Taste...wenn ich die Testseite aus dem Druckerkonfig-GUI drucke, erscheint diese unter ~ /PDF/PDF.pdf
<mgreipl_> Drucke ich aber aus einem Programm, kommt weder ein Dialog, noch sonst was und die PDF finde ich auch nicht
<YtvwlD> mgreipl_, Du kannst den Pfad direkt im Drucken-Dialog festlegen.
<mgreipl_> Wo kann ich den eingeben? Finde nichts
<YtvwlD> mgreipl_, Im Dialog zum Drucken findest du unterhalb der Drucker-Liste die Möglichkeit, den Speicherort zu bestimmen.
<mgreipl_> Nein, da kann ich nur  Seitenbereich und Anzahl eingeben. Auch unter den Reitern finde ich keine Pfadangabe
<mgreipl_> Sonst keine Idee?
<mgreipl_> Auch in den Druckeroptionen finde ich nichts
<jokrebel> mgreipl_: Wenn Du zB. im Browser im Pulldownmenü auf "drucken" gehst tut sich bei Dir gar nichts?
<mgreipl_> Doch, dann bekomm ich die Druckerauswahl. Und wenn ich dann den PDF-Drucker (Paket CUPS-PDF) wähle, kann ich zwar drucken, aber das PDF ist irgendwo im nirgendwo
<mgreipl_> Ich kann also keinen PFad für die Zieldatei eingeben. Wenn ich die Testseite aus dem Config-GUI drucke, erscheint diese unter ~ /PDF/test_page.pdf
<mgreipl_> Beim Drucken aus einem Programm aber eben nicht..
<mgreipl_> Es gibt weder im dem Druckendialog noch in der Druckerverwaltung eine Möglichkeit, einen Pfad anzugeben. 
<mgreipl_> Was ich mal probieren könnte, wäre, das Paket cups-pdf komplett neu zu installieren
<mgreipl_> So, das ist soweit erledigt. Testseite geht (landet in ~/PDF/test_page.pdf
<mgreipl_> )
<Perzeus> hallo
<mgreipl_> Ah...interessant...es funktioniert nur bei bestimmten Programmen nicht. Aus dem Webbrowser klappt, aus dem PDF-Viewer klappt, aber aus gedit nicht
<mgreipl_> Gut, aber damit kann ich leben. Aus gedit muss ich auch eher weniger drucken
<mgreipl_> Und auch nicht mit Briefpapier ;)
<YtvwlD> mgreipl_ Och, wer druckt denn nicht jeden Tag mit gedit? ;-)
<mgreipl_> Ok, nun die nächste Herausforderung...aus meiner Warenwirtschaft erstellt er mit dem PDF-Drucker die Datei PDF.pdf. Obwohl er eigentlich einen Dokumentnamen mitbekommt.
<mgreipl_> Es geht hier speziell um das Paket cups-pdf. 
<jokrebel> mgreipl_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS-PDF kennst Du bereits?
<kubine> Title: CUPS-PDF › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mgreipl_> jokrebel: Ja, aber das ist ja wirklich nur grundlegendes vom grundlegenden
<mgreipl_> Laut Log bekomme ich kein title-Wert von dem Programm :( Aber dann soll er einen timestamp oder sonstwas einmaliges nehmen
<mgreipl_> Nicht PDF.pdf..das ist wirklich grausig
<jokrebel> mgreipl_: Hier scheint einer genau Dein Problem gelöst zu haben
<jokrebel> mgreipl_: Und es steht jedem frei, das Wiki mit interesanten und themenbezogenen, selbst Vermisstem aufzupeppen ;-)
<mgreipl_> Da hast Du recht...ich denke, die Sache mit dem Briefpapier könnte da rein. Dafür brauche ich den CUPS-PDF
<mgreipl_> Im übrigen kann ich bisher die im Wiki genannten Probleme nicht nachvollziehen. Arbeite hier mit Lubuntu 14.04.1 
<jokrebel> mgreipl_: Ich hab mir das Wiki grad nur überflogen. Bei mir tut ja alles wie es soll. Eventuell kannst das ja mal im ubuntuusers-Kanal bemängeln.
<mgreipl_> Bei mir ja jetzt  auch ;) Aber ich muss mich da mal schlau machen, wie man am Wiki mitarbeiten kann. Hin und wieder hätte ich da durchaus was ;)
<jokrebel> mgreipl_: Schön zu hören. Mitarbeit beim Wiki ist soweit ich weis immer gern gesehn.
<jokrebel> Ubuntuusers.de hat auch nen eigen Kanal hier auf freenode -> #ubuntuusers
<Fuchs> mgreipl_: hoi  (Projektleitung uu.de hier), wir haben den von jokrebel genannten eigenen Kanal, das Wikiteam ist da aber erfahrungsgemaess eher inaktiv, 
<Fuchs> mgreipl_: am besten schaust Du entweder bei http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/forum/wiki/  rein oder bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mitmachen. Danke schon mal :) 
<kubine> Title: Rund ums Wiki › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Fuchs: Auch Dir danke für die Richtigstellung
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> ich hab mir wohl die rechte auf ner disk zerschossen. nun kann ich mit dem virt-manager ne virtuelle maschine nicht mehr starten
<subz3r0> hatte vorher die rechte für den virt-manager auf /media/disk1 gehabt. was ich nun nicht mehr wollte, sondern nur noch auf den order wo sich die virtuelle maschine befindet
<subz3r0> hab dazu: "setfacl -m u:libvirt-qemu:r-x /media/disk1/vm/debian" benutzt. aber virt-manager meckert immer noch wegen den rechten
<subz3r0> jemand ne idee?
<mgreipl_> Fuchs: Bin gerade dabei! Danke für den Tipp!
<subz3r0> hmm fixed
<subz3r0> hab nun jeweils die rechte mit setfacl für /media/disk1, /media/disk1/vm, ... gesetzt
<subz3r0> wollte eigentlich, dass der user nur rechte zu der vm hat. und keine rechte im /media/disk1
<AndroNux84> moin, ich habe probleme mit dem laden bzw. aktualisieren von paketen unter 14.04 64bit
<AndroNux84> synaptic zeigt probleme beim laden von Pubkey's an z.b. für  http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security Release
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu security notices | Ubuntu (at security.ubuntu.com)
<subz3r0> AndroNux84: hatte ich auch letztens
<subz3r0> Lösung: anderer mirror eintragen
<subz3r0> anderen
<subz3r0> oder warten mit der sich gesynched hat
<AndroNux84> also einen der nicht deutschen?
<subz3r0> fand ich auch ein wenig befremdlich, da ich die jahre zuvor noch nie solche probleme hatte... lief aber danach
<subz3r0> AndroNux84: nimm nen anderen deutschen. kannste ja beqeuem in update manger einstellen
<subz3r0> im
<AndroNux84> ich werde mal gucken ;)
<AndroNux84> Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem: Error authenticating some packages
<AndroNux84> It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages.
<AndroNux84> darf ich davon ausgehen, dass es einfach probleme auf den paket servern gibt?
<PBeck> AndroNux84: von welchem server?
<AndroNux84> ich habe im update manager vom default server auf einen ftp der "uni-kl" und dann auf "Haupt Server" problem bleibt :(
<AndroNux84> gewechselt
<PBeck> AndroNux84: öffne ein terminal und gib dort sudo apt-get update ein
<PBeck> und schau ob da irgendwo error dasteht
<jokrebel> AndroNux84: Ja, wenn sich grad auf den Servern Änderungen ergeben, kann sowas schon mal vorkommen.
<jokrebel> AndroNux84: NoPaste bitte mal ein komplettes "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<AndroNux84> mache ich gleich, allerdings habe ich das schon einige tage.
 * jokrebel is mal kurz weg
<AndroNux84> http://pastebin.com/5i71QnLK
<kubine> Title: Ign http://clientcdn.3monkey.me stable InRelease Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net t - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> AndroNux84: Und was ist das Problem?
<AndroNux84> die gpg fehler am ende nehme ich an... 
<jokrebel> re
<bekks> AndroNux84: Was für Fehler? ICh sehe da nur Warnungen.
<PBeck> AndroNux84: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Problembehebung#Probleme-beim-Aktualisieren-der-Paketquellen
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> bekks: geht das nach dem link noch? Bzw was kann da falsch gelaufen sein, dass die signatur ungültig wird?
<bekks> MEistens ist das nur ein temporäres Problem, und kein ernstes noch dazu :)
<PBeck> bekks: bedeutet der fehler, dass dennoch pakete installiert werden? 
<PBeck> *die warnung
<bekks> Ja, natürlich werden die dennoch installiert.
<AndroNux84> PBeck: leider ändert das auch nichts. Aber es sind ja nicht nur die "warnung", es kann auch einiges nicht installiert werden. Folgt gleich ;)
<PBeck> bekks: könnte der fehlende schlüssel auf eine kompromitierung vom server schließen lassen?
<bekks> Nein, eher auf eine Race Conndition bei der Verteilung der Updates auf die Server und dem Download der Updates durch die Clients.
<PBeck> bekks: bzw. anders gesagt. Wenn der schlüssel fehlt und dennoch updates installiert werden - wie wird dann deren vertrauenswürdigkeit geprüft?
<bekks> Garnicht.
<PBeck> bekks: und sonst auch nicht?
<AndroNux84> http://pastebin.com/YTrkS2Wi
<kubine> Title: Error authenticating some packages - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> PBeck: Sonst schon. Es werden die Paketprüfsummen gegen die Prüfsummen in den Paketlisten verglichen.
<PBeck> bekks: also völlig unterschiedliche sachen?
<bekks> PBeck: ?
<PBeck> bekks: die paketliste wird mit dem gpg key geprüft?
<AndroNux84> das mag sein, desswegen frag ich ja die profis ;)
<bekks> PBeck: Genau.
<PBeck> bekks: also könnte dann die prüfsumme verändert worden sein?
<bekks> PBeck: ICh kann Dir glaube ich nicht ganz folgen. Es liegen keine Prüfsummen vor, daher kann man da keine Aussage treffen. Stichwort Race Condition.
<bekks> Wenn man paranoid ist, nimmt man eben die Main Mirror Server.
<PBeck> bekks: du meintest ja, dass die paketprüfsummen gegen die prüfsummen in der paketliste geprüft werden. Wenn jetzt die paketliste nicht aktuell ist und die updates dennoch geladen werden, gibt es ja nichts zum gegen prüfen - wie funktioniert das dann (mir fehlt da wohl hintergrundwissen, müsste ich mir mal genauer anschauen).
<bekks> PBeck: Es wird halt nichts geprüft (was Checksummen angeht), sondern es werden einfach nur die Updaten geladen.
<PBeck> hum
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, na ob das so Sinnvoll von Linux ist da nicht zu ueberpruefen 
<bekks> Das hat wenig mit Linux zu tun, sondern mit einer Race Condition, die verhindert, dass überhaupt Referenzdaten vorliegen.
<bekks> Stichwort Race Condition.
<AndroNux84> kann man dem update manager sagen, dass er mir kein upgrade von 14.04 auf 14.10 mehr anbieten soll? 
<bekks> Ja. Hat aber nichts mit dem Problem zu tun.
<AndroNux84> ich möchte gerne bei der LTS bleiben
<AndroNux84> nekks: wie denn?
<DerProfessor> Ich hab mal gehoert das 14.10 so wie so fuer Firmen were Stimmt das?
<k1l_> sets den release propmpt zu LTS. in den system settings > updates
<k1l_> DerProfessor: schwachsinn.
<DerProfessor> OK
<DerProfessor> Na dann weiß ich es jetzt besser 
<k1l_> DerProfessor: ubuntu bringt 2mal im jahr eine version raus. alle 2 jahre ist davon dann eine die LTS version, die 5 jahre anstatt 9 monate lang updates bekommt. was eine firma nun davon warum nimmt ist erstmal die sache der firma.
<DerProfessor> Ah ha OK thx 
<k1l_> AndroNux84: gefunden?
<AndroNux84> bei mir wird da nichts mehr installiert... nach den "warnungen" ist ende. z.b. das update vom XBMC PPA auf Kodi :(
<bekks> AndroNux84: Zeig uns doch mal die komplette Ausgabe in einem Pastebin.
<AndroNux84> http://pastebin.com/TfhFn7hg
<kubine> Title: apt get update - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> ...schone viele PPAs
<Ekkehardt> Aber bei denen klemmt es nicht.
<AndroNux84> k1l_: ich habe in den einstellungen unter "Software & Aktualisierunegn" im Reiter "Aktualisierunegn" auf "über neue Ubuntu Versionen informieren"  auf "für langzeitunterstützte Versionen" gestellt... meintest du das?
<k1l_> AndroNux84: jo
<AndroNux84> der Update manager wollte mir trotzdem gerade ein Upgade unterschieben :(
<AndroNux84> meint ihr ich habe zu viele PPA's bzw. das die Probleme verursachen?
<bekks> AndroNux84: Und? 
<bekks> Du wolltest Pakete installieren - wo ist die Ausgabe davon?
<bekks> Ekkehardt: Es klemmt da nirgendwo das sind nur Warnungen die man übergehen kann.
<Ekkehardt> bekks: ja
<AndroNux84> die pakete aus meine obigen post habe mittlerweile per apt-get install per hand installiert, dass funktioniert auch soweit.
<k1l_> iirc liest er deswegen die sources.list nicht ein sondern nimmt nen alten stand der pakete
<bekks> AndroNux84: Also funktioniert die PAketinstallation doch.
<AndroNux84> trotzdem bekomme ich in der gui ständig was von "teil aktualisierun" das ist eben nicht original wie ich das kenne und es nervt mich, zumal ich extra die LTS genommen habe um wenig stress damit zu hhaben
<k1l_> AndroNux84: "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" das bringt dich nicht afu 14.10 ist aber nötig für einige 14.04 updates
<AndroNux84> danke... für dir info, hatte dist-upgrade bisher aus angst auf 14.10 zu kommen weg gelassen
<k1l_> !apt-get > AndroNux84 
<kubine> AndroNux84: Informationen zu apt-get finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get
<AndroNux84> letzte frage, bevor ihr mich hier zerreißt: hat das mit den backports zutun?
<AndroNux84> so jungs, trotzdem danke... problem gelöst. ich nehm es mir zu herzen und lese den apt-get wiki artikel. schönen abend noch
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-04
<YoSiJo> Wie kann es sein das nslookup die richtigen IP Adressen ausgiebt aber ein ping sagt "unknown host"?
<YoSiJo> Okey Lösung gefunden. Wie so oft, nur eine frage der "Richtigen" google Suchbegriffe. Wer Intresse hat oll mich anschreiben.
<jokrebel> YoSiJo: Das klappt auch so toll, wenn jemand Deine Frage über Google im Log findet in ein paar Wochen oder später ;-)
<YoSiJo> Ist ein Argument. Kurz: mdns ist das Problem. Auch wenn wie hier, bind bei mir keine Rolle spielte, so trifft die lösung zu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81797/nslookup-finds-ip-but-ping-doesnt
<kubine> Title: dns - nslookup finds ip, but ping doesnt - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> YoSiJo: Danke im Namen der Nachwelt
<passt> moin allerseits.
<passt> ich habe beim Start von ubuntu14.10 Fehlermeldungen "Es wurde ein Problem mit einer Systemanwendugn festgestellt". Im Syslog kann ich aber keinen dazupassenden Fehler feststellen (oder ich erkenne ihn nicht).
<passt> [paste:421028:Fehler beim Start]
<jokrebel> passt: bitte einen ordentliichen Link. Danke.
<jokrebel> passt: Und bei der Meldung kann man auch Details einsehn.
<passt> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/421028/#
<passt> das mit den Details anzeigen funktioniert nicht so. Jetzt ist das Fenster geschlossen. Ich muss mal das Notebook neustarten. Bin gleich wieder da - hoffentlich wieder mit Fehler
<passt> re
<passt> leider tritt die fehlermeldung jetzt nicht mehr auf. allerdings habe ich sie schon mehrfach beim neustart des notebooks gehabt, so dass ich hier fragen wollte :(
<passt> Die Fehlermeldung wird angezeigt, in dem nach einander drei Fenster angezeigt werden, zwei in Englisch und die dritte in Deutsch 'es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten'.
<jokrebel> wie gesagt. Da kann man, wenn man weiterklickt unten links auch Details öffnen. Vielleicht findest Du es auch im apport-Verzeichnis noch.
<passt> wo finde ich das apport Verzeichnis? In meinem Home?
<passt> Die Dateien von heute in /var/crash haben leider nur 0 Bytes.
<jokrebel>  
<darko> hi
<darko> Ich habe ein problem mit msmtp, es sendet keine Mails, sondern nur die Fehlermeldung "Server sendete eine Leere Antwort"
<darko> Ist hier überhaupt jemand, oder stehe ich hier alleine? :)
<k1l_> bist alleine :)
<k1l_> darko: wenn hier keiner die antwort weiß oder sich mit dem thema nicht auskennt versuch es mal im forum forum.ubuntuusers.de
<darko> Danke K1l, werde ich machen. Tschüss
<Mathis> hey
<Mathis> hab ein Script angelegt und den passenden Eintrag dazu in Startprogramme angelegt, wieso erscheint es nun nicht in einem Terminal, wenn der Rechner hochfährt? 
<jokrebel> Mathis: Ist es denn Ausführbar und geht das Terminal auf wenn Du es von Hand startest.
<Mathis> das Script ist ausführbar, ja
<Mathis> es läuft auch, wenn ich es manuell starte
<Mathis> ein separates Terminal geht aber nicht auf, wenn ich es manuell starte
<Mathis> das muss Gnome schon selber tun, was ich auch angewiesen habe mit dem Startprogramme-Eintrag
<jokrebel> Mathis: Du startest es also im bereits offenen Terminal? Das ist nicht das selbe ;-)
<Mathis> wie sonst soll ich es testen, ohne das System neu zu starten?
<jokrebel> indem Du Dir einen Starter anlegst, der genau das tut was der Autostart-Eintrag machen soll. Dann kannst Du es testen.
<Rochvellon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_starten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Programme starten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mathis> wie lege ich den Starter an?
<Rochvellon> steht im 2. artikel :)
<Mathis> welcher 2. Artikel?
<Rochvellon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_starten & http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Programme starten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mathis> den Starter, also die .desktop-Datei hab ich ja angelegt und modifiziert; Terminal=true
<Rochvellon> hm, evtl. braucht es eine kleine verzögerung bei der ausführung. dieses wird durch ein bash-script mit wait erreicht, welches dann den eigentlichen programmstarter dann aufruft
<Mathis> aaaah, jetzt hat der Rechner kapiert, was ich will
<Rochvellon> und woran lags?
<Mathis> obwohl alles richtig eingestellt war, hat GNOME das nicht gemacht wie es eigentlich sollte
<Mathis> es gab ja nichtmal eine Fehlermeldung
<Rochvellon> hm
<Mathis> genau
<Mathis> hab extra im Script eine Endlos-Schleife eingesetzt, damit das Fenster nicht direkt wieder zugeht
<Mathis> na egal, läuft :-)
<Joe-e19> WAS
<Logus> Hallo miteinander. Habe eine Frage zu Webserver-Logs. Habe bei mir (Lubuntu 14.04) einen zur Probe installiert und die Access-Logs angeguckt. Wenn der Browser den Browser-Cache nutzt, wird bei mir trotzdem was in den Logs angezeigt, dass ein paar Bytes übertragen wurden. Was ist das? Und zwar immer die gleiche Anzahl, bei der index.html (157) und bei den verschiedenen (!) Bildern 179
<Joe-e19> ??? MANN
<Joe-e19> Gute Frage ;-)
<ubaba> hi
<jokrebel> Namd
<ubaba> ich versuche erfolglos mein java_home path zu setzen
<ubaba> ich habe enviroment/etc editiert
<ubaba> allerdings erhalte ich mit echo $JAVA_HOME keine ausgabe
<ubaba> JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386/bin" export JAVA_HOME
<ubaba> kann mir jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> ubaba: Bis sich jemand findet der vielleicht ne direkte Idee hat; kennst Du das sehr umfagreiche Wiki darüber? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<kubine> Title: Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubaba> ja danke, ich sehe den fehler einfach nicht :(
<ubaba> neustart brauch ubuntu nicht oder?
<ubaba> ich versuchs mal..
<PBeck> in /etc/environment dürfen nur variablen zuordnungen verwendet werden da die datei nicht von einer shell, sondern von pam_env ausgewertet wird - bedeutet kein export
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariable <= hier auch nochmal sauber beschrieben. 
<kubine> Title: Umgebungsvariable › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> (falls er wieder kommt)
<Kyrin> hi, wie kann ich prüfen wann und warum mein lastlog gelöscht wird?
<Kyrin> in /var/log/lastlog wird die datei immer wieder neu angelegt
<Kyrin> ich nutze ein ubuntu server 14.04 lts
<bekks> Kyrin: Die Datei beruht auf den Informationen in /var/log/wtmp welche monatlich von logrotate rotiert wird.
<Kyrin> ok: wie sehe ich den inhalt von wtmp dateien?
<bekks> mit "last".
<Kyrin> und wieviele wtmp.* sollten da sein, bevor diese erneuert werden?
<Kyrin> ich hab nur wtmp, wtmp.1 - ich vermisse einfach ältere einträge
<bekks> Soviele, wie in /etc/logrotate.conf definiert sind.
<bekks> Im Klartext vermisst du Logeinträge, die älter sind als zwei Monate und merkst das erst jetzt? :)
<Kyrin> öh … ja
<Kyrin> ich weiss …
<Kyrin> der server tut eigentlich grad nichts. gibt es da gute überwachungsdinger mit email info oder sowas?
<bekks> Dutzende von Lösungen gibt es dazu. Es stellt sich die Frage, was du überwachen willst.
<Kyrin> ehm *denk* ALLES! :)
<bekks> Das ist zu unspezifisch.
<Kyrin> echt? hätte ich jetzt gedacht *lach*
<Kyrin> darüber muss ich nochmal nachdenken
<Fuchs> Meine Kristallkugel meint icinga oder nagios 
<Fuchs> wenn es mehr sein darf: irgend ein Frontend dafuer wie Zenoss 
<Fuchs> aber bekks hat schon recht: das ist viel zu unspezifisch gefragt
<Kyrin> es ist alles zu außer ssh, wenn ein angriff kommt dann wohl nur per ssh
<bekks> Definiere "alles zu".
<Kyrin> firewall regeln
<Fuchs> ach, Sicherheit ueberwachen, nicht den Server an sich 
<Kyrin> wie überwache ich den logs?
<bekks> Zum Beispiel mit SNORT.
<Kyrin> ja, vergiss es .. google erschlägt mich
<bekks> Mich nicht.
<bekks> Ich suche nach "SNORT Instrusion Detection System".
<bekks> Und siehe da, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SnortIDS ist der dritte Treffer.
<kubine> Title: SnortIDS - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Kyrin> ich hatte allgemeiner nach log monitoring lösungen gesucht
<Kyrin> ich lese grad die doku mit snort :) danke
<Perzeus_1> kann mir jemand sagen warum der stram bei vox now nicht mehr geht ?
<bekks> Ja. Der VOX-Support kann Dir das sagen.
<w32aalc> Liebe Community , ich grüße euch
<w32aalc> ich hab ein problem und bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. Hab eine eGPU im Gebrauch und ein paar Fehler , die dabei auftreten. die iGPU und die eGPU kriegen sich in die Haare und nach 2 Wochen google-Suche bin ich ratlos
<ppq> tzz, dass die leute nicht einfach ihre frage stellen
<benste> hi, mein WLAN gibt mir seit einiger Zeit Probleme, dass es sich bei einem bestimmten Access Point immer wieder Disconnected. Das gilt aber nur für meinen Ubuntu PC, folgenden syslog entry habe ich dazu - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9673391/ - kann damit jemand was anfangen und hat ne Idee ?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<guntbert> ppq: er hätte eh nicht genug geduld gehabt :)
<benste> ach ja- ist nen intel chipsatz ... Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34)
<benste> ach ja und jedes mal wenn ich dann den wlan schalter an und aus mache ist die SSID des netzwerks urplẗlzich wieder da - und bei dem problem werden noch alle außer meinem netz angezeigt
<Satorisanja> guten Abend.
<Satorisanja> Weis jemand von Euch wie ich das grafische Login verändern kann? Anderes Design oder ähnliches?
<k1l_> lightdm heisst der loginscreen, such dir halt ein theme aus dafür
<k1l_> omg. warum antwortet man eigentlich noch, wenn eh alle abhauen 
<stevieh1> :-)
<specter> Hiho .. noch jemand wach der sich mit fail2ban failregex auskennt ?
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-04
<fnord> Hi, was muss ich nachinstallieren, damit die Rechtschreibung & autom. Korrektur zB  bei ebay funktioniert?
<fnord> nutze xubuntu...
<fnord> Hilft bei Sprachen nur die DE-Sprache zu verwenden?
<fnord> also bei Xchat funktioniert die Korrektur wunderbar...
<strohalm> so aspell kam?
<k1l_> installiere das sprachpaket für das programm
<Guest97133> hi - ich verwende auf einen ubutun 12.04 LTS logcheck - jedoch läuft dieser permanent mit 99,8% und lässt sich mittels kill nicht schließen (wird unter neuer PID neugestartet). Wie könnte ich logcheck noch beenden?
<dadrc> Guest97133: logcheck läuft normalerweise als cronjob
<dadrc> Normalerweise /etc/cron.d/logcheck
<Guest97133> ok merci - ich hatte eben mein system schon neugestartet (sudo reboot) jedoch war er wieder permanent an mit 99% ...
<k1l_> ist logcheck richtig konfiguriert? es versucht ja ne mail zu schreiben
<uniCAT> 1. Mit welchem Befehl liste ich meine Repos auf?
<uniCAT> 2. Kann mir jemand diese auf Sinnhaftigkeit überprüfen?
<stevieh> cd /etc/apt
<stevieh> ls -laR 
<stevieh> und auf Sinnhaftig überprüft es apt-get update 
<uniCAT> frage wurde deshalb gestellt, da seit ca. 2 Wochen keine Aktualisierung nach sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<uniCAT> distro Xubuntu :-)
<sdx23> pack die Ausgabe von apt-get update in ein pastebin.
<uniCAT> http://pastebin.com/VZgjHzCY
<uniCAT> sorry, doppelt gemoppelt 
<uniCAT> lag es an der Urlaubszeit der Entwickler???
<dadrc> Über Weihnachten ist es traditionell etwas ruhiger, jo
<dadrc> Da gibt's nur Updates, wenn es was total wichtiges ist
<uniCAT> dadrc, ich dachte, ich hätte was verstellt.. man weiß es nie..
<dadrc> ajo, dafür sind wir hier =)
<dadrc> wie gesagt, erstmal keine sorgen machen, da dürfte demnächst wieder was kommen
<dadrc> wenn nicht, kommste nochmal vorbei und wir buddeln tiefer
<uniCAT> dadrc, inzwischen weiß ich, auf Euch ist Verlass.. gesundes, spannendes Neues 2K16.. ps: sonst myLinux läuft, &läuft, &läuft, &läuft :-)
<dadrc> gleichfalls :)
<daemond> hallo kann mir jemand helfen?
<k1l> kmmt drauf an wobei
<daemond> habe eine Wlankarte von intel die 7260 habe auch die firmware-iwlwifi installiert und die fehlende ucode von der webseite geladen und in /lib/firmware mit cp kopiert. Soweit funktioniert das Wlan auch. Nur bricht die Übertragungsrate immer wieder ein
<daemond> Habe schon mit iwconfig wlp3s0 power off probiert das problem zu lösen
<daemond> habe auch schon probiert die N übertragung zu deaktivieren habe dann fast konstante 54 mbit nur reicht mir leider die Übertragungsrate nicht
<k1l> haste das mit root rechten nach /lib/firmware kopiert?
<daemond> ja habe ich
<daemond> habe auch keine fehler mehr bei der ausgabe über dmesg
<daemond> wie gesagt wlan funktioniert ja auch nur bricht immer wieder die übertragungsrate bis auf 1mbits ein
<k1l> welches ubuntu ist es genau? welcher kernel?
<k1l> daemond: scheint ein bekanntes problem zu sein. allerdings sagen sie hier, dass sie das problem gelöst haben damit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/616119/unstable-wireless-with-intel-7260-iwlwifi-after-upgrade-to-15-04
<daemond> ubuntu 15.04 mit standart kernel
<stevieh> na, dann mach doch mal auf 15.10 :-)
<stevieh> ist doch eh zeit
<k1l> jo, ende januar ist eh ende mit 15.04
<k1l> und mit dem neuern kernel wird meistens auch die neuere hardware besser unterstützt
<daemond> die seite wo du schreibst ist die lösung wo man denn n standart deaktiviert und nur noch 54 mbits hat
<daemond> danke werde ich mich mal daransetzen dachte nur das eine etwas ältere version evtl stabieler ist
<daemond> danke für die hilfe
<noawa> Hallo!
<leeky1> Moin habe ein Prob mit der Paket Verwaltung ..
<leeky1> Nach dem Befehl : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:anton+/dnscrypt
<leeky1> klappt nun kein apt-get update mehr
<leeky1> in /etc/apt/sources.list.d Die Datei "anton+/dnscrypt" gelöscht, ohne erfolg .. ?
<Frickelpit> leeky1: die ausgabe davon in einen paste packen bitte. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<leeky1> kk ein mom, danke dir
<leeky1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14401302/
<mgolisch> lauft ein anderer apt process?
<k1l> jo. klingt danach
<leeky1> ein 2 Twerminal mit root rechten. davor Synaptic noch gestartet, nun aber seit 15 min wieder beendet
<k1l> ist das ein desktop oder ein server?
<leeky1> Desktop
<k1l> wie biste da root geworden?
<leeky1> sudo su
<leeky1> "Passwd"
<k1l> m(
<leeky1> ?
<k1l> lass den quatsch
<k1l> wenn du wirklich mal ein root terminal brauchst nimm einfach sudo -i
<leeky1> Okei Danke für den Tipp
<leeky1> Lösungsansatz ?
<mgolisch> naja wie auch immer schau halt ob da noch was laeuft
<mgolisch> an apt zeugs
<k1l> sei wirklich sicher, dass da kein process mehr läuft der auf apt zugreift.
<k1l> weil wenn man den lock entfernt und dann von 2 seiten da rumgewurschtelt wird kannste das paketsystem in die tonne kloppen
<leeky1> haste da per zufall ein terminal command ? welcher die apt "dienste " raus filtert ?
<mgolisch> ps aux|grep apt
<mgolisch> oder sp
<mgolisch> so
<k1l> oder mit "sudo lsof /var/lib/apt/lists/lock" nachgucken
<mgolisch> ja das ist ne gute idee
<Frickelpit> leeky1: wenn du das a in eckige klammern setzt, zeigt er dir den grep nicht an in der ausgabe ;)
<leeky1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14401410/
<k1l> ja da läuft ja noch was.
<leeky1> am besten ma rebooten ?
<k1l> ja
<leeky1> okei, besten dank für eure Hilfe ;)
<jokrebel> leeky1: bis gleich
<k1l> und du musst dir abgewöhnen jeden befehl als root ausführen zu wollen
<leeky1> hat geklappt ;) 
<leeky1> Frage, wo war der Fehler ?
<k1l> k1l> und du musst dir abgewöhnen jeden befehl als root ausführen zu wollen
<leeky1> PPA ?
<leeky1> hab ch noch gelesen, schreibe es mir hinter die Ohren ! Danke 
<k1l> das problem waren noch allte dpkg befehle die scheinbar nicht sauber geschlossen waren
<k1l> stell dir root wie eine geladene waffe vor. mit der hantiert man auch nicht einfach so rum sondern nur wenn man es braucht.
<leeky1> also würde es nun klappen wen ich das selbe nochmal mache ?
<uniCAT> k1l, danke für gestern, Rechtschreibung läuft!!!
<Yoshimo> ich habe eine Platte mit 3 Partitionen a) Windowswiederherstellung (win10 ) b) NTFS System mit Spielen und Downloads c) leerer Platz , nun habe ich a geplättet und wollte mittels des Kparitionsmanagers b) soweit nach vorne schieben dass der leere Platz zusammenhängt.  Blöderweise ist nach 4h der Vorgang mit "sorry Fehler" abgebrochen worden und nun ist statt der NTFS Partition b) nur noch 3x unformatierter Krimskrams in der Part
<Yoshimo> itionsübersicht. Was kann man tun um die alte NTFS Partition b) noch zu retten?
<stevieh> backup zurückspielen?
<Yoshimo> für den dummen Fall das man keines hat, gibts alternative Vorschläge?
<Frickelpit> Yoshimo: was zeigt sudo fdisk -l an?
<jokrebel> Yoshimo: Vielleicht hilft ein Retungsversuch mit Windowstools noch …
<mgolisch> eher unwarscheinlich, da die partition ja nicht mehr zusammenhaengend ist wenn er schon angefangen hat sachen an den anfang zu verschieben
<mgolisch> evtl kann man einzelne dateien noch wiederherstellen mit einem file carving tool wie photorec/scalpel/foremost
<x2xx3x> hallo zusammen!  Meine externe WD 1TB-Platte lässt sich nach einem abzeihen von nem Mint-linux nicht mehr einhängen. Mittlerweile wird sie von alleine wieder als WD erkannt und neuerdings auch als MyPassport. Jedoch nicht einzuhängen das Teil
<Robert_Zenz> x2xx3x, was ist das genaue Verhalten bzw Fehlermeldung?
<x2xx3x> Zugriff auf den Ort nicht möglich. Datei (?) konnte nicht eingehängt werden. Wenn ich das mit nem klick im Nautilus unter Rechner auf meine Platte mach.
<Robert_Zenz> x2xx3x, ist da was wichtiges oben?
<x2xx3x> Ja. Meine letzten 5Jahre Firmengeschichte.
<Lothenon> Und kein Backup
<x2xx3x> Hab da auch einige Programme drauf - das ist das Backup....
<x2xx3x> leider
<Lothenon> Manchmal braucht auch das Backup ein Backup ;)
<Robert_Zenz> x2xx3x, was sagt denn "sudo parted -l" ueber die Platte?
<x2xx3x> hatte sie an einem Mint angesteckt um was runterzukopieren. Ich Depp hab sie einfach abgezogen und das wars mit dem guten Teil
<x2xx3x> nichts. es tauchen ein usb-stick und meine eingebaute platte auf
<x2xx3x> aber nicht die externe
<x2xx3x> blödsinn
<x2xx3x> das ist die platte!! soll das auf paste-bin?
<Robert_Zenz> Ja, mach mal.
<x2xx3x> done!
<x2xx3x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14402191/
<Lothenon> hm, da wird das Dateisystem beschädigt sein. Was man machen könnte: am besten mit DD erstmal eine Sicherung ziehen und dann mit photorec oder wie die rescue Tools heißen, versuchen, die Daten wieder herzustellen. Du kannst aber auch versuchen, mit den Dateisystemtools das Dateisystem wieder herzustellen
<x2xx3x> Wie würde Variante 2 aussehen? Dateisytemtools? Welche?
<Robert_Zenz> Dateisystem wiederherstellen wuerde ich vorher probieren, am besten an einem Windows falls vorhanden.
<Frickelpit> x2xx3x: hast du mal per terminal versucht, die platte zu mounten?
<Robert_Zenz> Vorher eine Kopie mit DD klingt aber grundsaetzlich gut.
<x2xx3x> ja hab ich , win7. also zuerst DD oder an ein Windows?
<Frickelpit> und welche meldung kam da?
<nagetier> würde sie versuchen -ro zu mounten
<nagetier> dann kann man weiter sehen
<x2xx3x> ich versuch mal zu mounten, im terminal. ich hab das glück das ich erstmals grad einen sdB Buchstaben dabeistehen - das war noch nie da bislang
<nagetier> x2xx3x, mach das bitte read-only
<Lothenon> wenn es die NTFS-Partitionen sind, am Besten mit einem Windows. Für EXT gibt es e2fsck
<x2xx3x> lässt sich nicht einhängen - siehe paste-bin
<x2xx3x> es sind ntfs und ne ext partition drauf. auf der ntfs allerdings nur filme welche mir egal sind
<Frickelpit> auf sdb ist nur eine partition
<Lothenon> und die ist ntfs formatiert
<Frickelpit> und "lässt sich nicht einhängen" ist keine fehlermeldung
<yoshimo> Frickelpit: ich habe https://pastee.org/z6b97 für die Platte die betroffen war
<x2xx3x> allerdings wäre interessant welches ext. ich hab keine ahnung mehr.  Dahinter sollte eigentlich eine ext kommen oder war die davor? es ist auch ne swap draufgewesen.
<Lothenon> dann ist es sda
<Frickelpit> x2xx3x: verwechselst du das gerade mit sda?
<Lothenon> du kannst mal mit dem Befehl mount die fraglichen Partitionen einhängen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<Frickelpit> yoshimo: siehe, was mgolisch schrieb
<x2xx3x> nö ich hatte  ursprünglich den plan ein transportables linux auf die platte zu spielen welches sich allerdings noch nie booten hat lassen. die platte ist schon vor 2Jahren ca. gegangen und ich hatte bislang keinen erfolg sie überhaupt angezeigt zu bekommen
<yoshimo> Frickelpit: hilft mir nicht, ich war eben Essen und hab zwischendrin den PC neugestartet ich seh nix
<x2xx3x> die tauchte auf einmal wieder auf . Das ging bislang nicht dass ich sie ansteckte und dass sich auch erkannt wurde
<Frickelpit> x2xx3x: parted lügt nicht, du sprichst von einer 1TB Platte, schau dir mal sdb an.
<Frickelpit> yoshimo: 18:56:21 < mgolisch> evtl kann man einzelne dateien noch wiederherstellen mit einem file carving tool wie  photorec/scalpel/foremost
<x2xx3x> ja ich sehs!
<x2xx3x> aber warum?
<x2xx3x> die war ganz anders partitioniert
<yoshimo> ihr geht also davon aus dass es komplett im Eimer ist?
<Frickelpit> anscheinend nicht
<Frickelpit> yoshimo: ja
<Frickelpit> x2xx3x: und eine platte partitioniert sich nicht einfach um von alleine
<x2xx3x> hmm, stimmt.
<Robert_Zenz> x2xx3x, wenn da mal mehrere Partitionen d'rauf waren, ja dann ist da jetzt alles weg mit guter Wahrscheinlichkeit.
<x2xx3x> uff
<x2xx3x> heul!
<Robert_Zenz> x2xx3x, eine gute Datenrettungsfirma koennte vielleicht noch was machen, vielleicht, kommt halt d'rauf an wie wichtig die Daten wirklich sind.
<Frickelpit> Robert_Zenz: da war nie was anderes drauf
<Frickelpit> ntfs macht bestimmt keine auto-resize ;)
<Lothenon> du kannst versuchen, das mit Photorec oder so wiederherzustellen oder zu einem Datenretter zu geben
<Robert_Zenz> x2xx3x, und noch die Sicherheitsfrage hinterher: Du bist dir sicher das du die richtige Platte ind er hand hast?
<Lothenon> jedoch kostet letzteres leicht und locker 4-stellige Beträge
<x2xx3x> wie gesagt, ich hab meinen gesamten Businessplan inkl. Lieferanten, alle Rechnungen, Berechnungen, usw. da oben.
<x2xx3x> ja bin ich. ich hab nur die eine externe
<x2xx3x> und es ist meine. es lag keine zum verwechseln rum
<Frickelpit> x2xx3x: eine externe platte mit wichtigen Geschäftsdaten drauf und du spielst damit rum?
<x2xx3x> Ja?
<x2xx3x> Autsch!!
<Frickelpit> merkst du was?
<Lothenon> Ein Backup ist ein Backup und keine Arbeitsplatte
<x2xx3x> ja das hab ich verbockt.
<Frickelpit> was passiert denn nun, wenn du sdb1 mountest?
<x2xx3x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14402301/
<Lothenon> existiert der Ordner /mnt/MypPassport/
<Lothenon> ?
<Frickelpit> x2xx3x: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden#Windows-Partitionen-einhaengen
<x2xx3x> ja den gibt es
<nagetier> x2xx3x, kein typo, mit dem pP?
<nagetier> wenn autovervollständigt nicht
<Frickelpit> x2xx3x: mount -o ro wenn schon
<nagetier> ja, sorry
<x2xx3x> Hm, er besteht auf sein -t
<x2xx3x> ich hätte den Befehl so eingegeben wie auf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14402510/
<Frickelpit> wenn du ntfs mit angibst, dann will er -t haben
<Frickelpit> x2xx3x: lies dir den artikel mal in ruhe durch, dann siehst du auch, was an dem befehl falsch ist
<x2xx3x> ok
<x2xx3x> ich glaub ich bin zu doof.... ich bring die sauplatte morgen zu nem rettungsdienst. schönen abend noch ich muss nun offline
<dreamon> Würde mein Bluetooth-Box gerne zum Rennen bekommen. Verbunden bin ich. Box bestätigt das mit einem Quittungston. Leider kommt nur leises geblubber raus. In der Klangeinstellung ist das Ausgabegerät (bluetooth vorhanden) aber er zeigt nicht die Ausschläge an. Sondern nur beim Normalen Lautsprecher. 
<stevieh> dreamon: unter ubuntu? ist ziemlich kaputt. nimm blueman.
<dreamon> stevieh, muß ich das andere/alte entfernen
<jokrebel> dreamon: Unity?
<dreamon> xubuntu
<jokrebel> hm - na vielleicht gibt es dort auch "Klangeinstellungen" und einen Unterpunkt "Anwendungen" in dem dieser einfach nur zu leise eingestellt ist?
<stevieh> dreamon: ne, kannste da lassen.
<stevieh> a2dp ist ewig kaputt 
<stevieh> zumindest unter unity
<dreamon> Da hab ich alles schon durchgesucht. Ich hab auch Blueman installiert aber, das hat nichts verändert. Bin ja schon froh das es überhaupt verbindet, das ging erst seitdem ich das hier gelesen habe.https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1283003
<stevieh> ahso, ist 14.04
<dreamon> ja. 14.04
<stevieh> da wirds noch kaputter sein
<dreamon> ab wann ists besser?
<stevieh> 15.04 war es besser. 15.10 geht auch. Mit unity und blueman zumindest
<dreamon> Naja. dann halte ich noch die 3Monate durch.. bis 16.04 kommt.
<stevieh> wenn du meinst :_)
<stevieh> da wirds wieder kaputt sein.
<dreamon> Naja. andere Lösung seh ich im moment keine.. 
<stevieh> auf 15.10 upgraden und testen
<dreamon> stevieh, Achje.. LTS ist LTS.. Das ist mir zu streßig. Könnte aber eine LiveCD testen?
<stevieh> as you like
<stevieh> LTS... pffft.
<dreamon> Failed to change profile to a2dp.. scheint wirklich ein a2dp problem zu sein
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ich finde das festhalten an LTS für ein Produktivsystem durchaus erstrebenswert.
<stevieh> jokrebel: ich find für IT nahe Leute das Festhalten an einem LTS auf dem eigenen Desktop zumindest mal fragwürdig 
<stevieh> können wir aber gerne drüben weiter diskutieren
<dreamon> seltsam wenn ich eine Bluetooth verbindung aufbaue und sehe sogar das Daten fließen, dann bricht mein Wlan zusammen. 
<zerofrost> guten abend und ein frohes neues jahr zusammen
<zerofrost> jemand hier der mir mit vpn etwas helfen kann
<nagetier> Hallo zerofrost, stell deine Frage konkret
<jokrebel> zerofrost: Dir auch noch ein gutes Neues. Stell einfach eine Frage. Dann tut man sich leichter darun, ob man helfen kann.
<jokrebel> *darin
<zerofrost> okay, also ich habe mir einen neune vpn anbieter (ivacy) besorgt. ein problem hab ich eigentlich nur mit der verbindung, am liebsten wäre mir das openvpn protokoll aber das scheint nicht zu fruchten also versuchte ich es mit einem anderen z.b. l2tp mit psk. ich habe strongswan schon drauf und den network-mager ebenfalls aber das schein nicht zu funktionieren. mit Kvpnc komm ich auch nicht wirklich weiter :-( 
<zerofrost> also mein ziel ist es, falls ich openvpn nicht nutzen kann ein alternativ protokoll zu verwenden das an ovpn heran kommt
<nagetier> zerofrost, wurde vom anbieter nicht etwas vorgegeben (kenne mich da nur wenig aus)
<nagetier> und grafisch am clienten würde ich da, denke ich, nicht wirklich arbeiten wollen
<nagetier> zerofrost, und warum baust du keinen eigenen vserver aus, gibt es da gründe?
<nagetier> auf*
<nagetier> und hat dein anbieter kein forum?
<zerofrost> nagetier, nunja die support-solution seite verweist ausschließlich auf pptp für linux zu nutzen. ich möchte aber ein sichereres protokoll nutzen. mit android und windoof laufen aber alle protokolle 
<nagetier> zerofrost, ich würde da definitiv etwas eigenes aufbau.. du bist flexibel und du hast die kontrolle (jedenfalls mehr als derzeit)
<nagetier> +en
<zerofrost> nagetier, wie mach ich was eigenes
<nagetier> zerofrost, einarbeiten.. vorerst einen passenden vserver bei einem anbieter suchen
<Frickelpit> zunächst würde ich mit einer vm üben, bevor ich ohne erfahrung nen vserver miete
<nagetier> oder zum einarbeiten lokal arbeiten, dann erst den anbieter suchen
<nagetier> ok.. lokal wird auch nochmal frickelei, aber das klappt wohl
<nagetier> Frickelpit, richtig
<Frickelpit> nicht weniger als auf nem vserver ;)
<nagetier> da kannst das netzwerk auch gut setzen
<zerofrost> okay, also das ist neu mit dem vserver für mich
<zerofrost> kann ich mich da irgend wo einlesen?
<zerofrost> also auch einsteiger-freundlich 
<nagetier> zerofrost, klar "vserver anbieter" .. proplay ist ok und günstig, oft sind die geräte jeden monat kündbar
<Frickelpit> zerofrost: nen vserver betreiben bedeutet eine menge lesen über serverdienste, sicherheit, netzwerk usw. da kann man schritt für schritt mit einer vm dran gehen
<zerofrost> und die verbindung funktioniert auch wie ein vpn 
<Frickelpit> du weißt, was ein vpn ist?
<zerofrost> klar
<Guest29025> wer, ich?
<nagetier> zerofrost, es ist ein netzwerk, welches sich von deinem lokalen und dem entfernten unterscheidet.. das ist alles möglich, mit einem vserver, der fungiert als mittelsmann
<zerofrost> ich weiss nur nicht was genau ein vserver ist
<Guest29025> vpntunnel ist ein guter anbieter
<Frickelpit> ein virtueller server in einem rechencenter
<Frickelpit> runterreduziert nichts anderes, als ein virtueller rechner, der woanders läuft
<nagetier> zerofrost, das ist ein günstiger server, der in einem bestimmten netzwerk steht.. "v", weil virtuell, die sind günstiger, schnell zu sichern.. usw.
<Guest29025> vpn sollte jeder haben
<zerofrost> achso und ich kann mich mit den z.b. über einem ssh tunnel verbinden 
<Frickelpit> z.b.
<nagetier> zerofrost, und für soclh dinge wie vpn ist kein vollwertiger server nötig, vpn sollte eh dediziert laufen
<zerofrost> okay
<nagetier> da reicht eine kiste mit.. 128mb, 1-2 kerne, schätze ich
<nagetier> anbindung wäre evtl wichtiger als das
<nagetier> zerofrost, die sind, mit etwas glück, für weit unter 5€/Monat zu haben
<zerofrost> da kann ich wenn ich das richtig verstehe nen raspi laufen lassen und mich wie ein proxy über den verbinden
<nagetier> vpn ist eine art proxy, ja.. ob die einen raspi anbieten, ist eine andere frage, aber bei den preisen auch recht egal
<Frickelpit> einfach nen pi kaufen und im heimnetz nen vpn aufbauen
<zerofrost> nein ich meine ich kaufe mir einen und lass den ständig laufen wenn online will
<nagetier> hm.. is richtig
<nagetier> hätte so dinge immer gerne zentral stehen, aber ich mag mich irren und die "vorteile" überschätzen
<zerofrost> ohhh vpntunnel hat ja 2048-Bit-Verschlüsselung
<zerofrost> beim dem vserver sollte ich aber schauen das ich einen abieter außerhalb der eu zone liegt
<zerofrost> habt ihr eine empfehlung
<nagetier> zerofrost, mach einfach lokal und übe, diesen vorgefertigten tollen anbietern würde ich nicht einen meter trauen, jedenfalls nicht in dem bereich
<nagetier> zerofrost, nein, und dann kommt lokal natürlich schon wieder nicht mehr in frage.. außer zum üben
<zerofrost> welches system läuft auf den meistens
<nagetier> debian, sollte es sein, imo
<nagetier> oder centos
<k1l> oder ubuntu
<Frickelpit> das, was der anbieter zur verfügung stellt und du installieren lässt
<k1l> die meisten hoster bieten mehrere an
<zerofrost> und wo bekomm ich die gemietet?
<nagetier> und du eine gute kommunitie zu hast
<jokrebel> ...sonst bewegen wir uns doch langsam sehr weit vom Topic weg ;-)
<nagetier> community*
<Frickelpit> 22:21:14 < Frickelpit> zunächst würde ich mit einer vm üben, bevor ich ohne erfahrung nen vserver miete
<nagetier> alles andere wäre wahnsinn
<zerofrost> okay einfach debian auf vbox installiert, oder gibts da ne besondere distro?
<k1l> absolut. es gibt schon genug spam schleudern im netz
<Frickelpit> zerofrost: ubuntu server geht auch
<nagetier> +1
<Frickelpit> ansonsten ist debian generell eine gute wahl
<nagetier> hatte ich ganz vergessen *g*
<zerofrost> aha also ich stell mir das so vor: debian server auf vbox install >> (vorher sich ein wenig durchkämpfen (infos sammeln thematik durchstudieren usw.)) >> server ein wenig absicher >> z.b. ssh server installieren >> eine tunnel zum z.b. vpntunnel verbinden >> locales gerät mit vserver (vbox zunächst) verbinden >> mit sicherer verbindung glücklich sein
<bekks> Das wird so nur in deiner Vorstellung funktionieren :)
<zerofrost> bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich was falsch beschrieben habe
<nagetier> ich würde das vorerst alles virtuell aufbauen, client -> vpn -> endpunkt
<nagetier> auch den router kann man simulieren
<nagetier> mag mich irren, aber das klappte soweit ganz gut
<bekks> Was soll denn da eigentlich realisiert werden? Bisher kam da irgendwie nichts konkretes.
<k1l> ich würde mich allerdings erstmal nochmal an den support von deinem vpn da wenden
<k1l> vpn mit ubuntu ist eigentlich kein problem.
<zerofrost> habt ihr vielleicht lesestoff für mich wo ich mich schmau machen kann?
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN
<k1l> als client (um mit deinem vpn anbieter zu verbinden) würde ich das hier machen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/VPN_Plugins
<zerofrost> mit ovpn hab ich keine probleme
<jokrebel> da sind auch jede Menge weiterführende Links drin
<zerofrost> ich bkomme nur bei dem neuen anbieter keine verbindung 
<jokrebel> dann gib mal Butter bei die Fische und zeig Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ich das richtig überfliege war das bisser alles nur allgemeines Gequatsche. 
<zerofrost> XD
<zerofrost> ja weil mein anliegen teils mit neuen vorschlägen überschrieben wurde
<zerofrost> jokrebel, bist du noch da?
<zerofrost> also ich habe jetzt eine verbindung über openvpn aufbauen können, naja mehr schlecht als recht...manche server gehen und manche nicht
<zerofrost> kann aber doch auch am anbieter liegen, nicht?
<k1l> ich würde da erstmal auf den anbieter tippen
<stevieh> apt-get install input-utils
<stevieh> da is alles drin
<zerofrost> naja hatte ich zwar schon aber leider keine vernünftige antwort erhalten, nur sowas wie für linux ist derzeit nur das pptp protokoll verfügbar oder ich soll doch bitte die software für linux und android nutzen
<zerofrost> aber openvpn ist möglich und ich möchte das keine zusätzlichen programme nutzen, habe ja ein laufene config die bei manchen läuft
<zerofrost> stevieh, war das für mich?
<k1l> zerofrost: das ergibt keinen sinn
<zerofrost> hier ist auch nicht wirklich was vernünftiges für  mich bei  >> https://support.ivacy.com/
<k1l> also wenn der vpn anbieter kacke ist, dann nimm halt einen anderen.
<zerofrost> naja wenigstens hab ich jetzt die config so dass ich eine verbindung zu manchen server aufbauen kann, jetzt kann ich den endlich nen fehler log schicken
<zerofrost> ja bezahlt ist er ja schon
<stevieh> macht man vpn nicht über https, dass man mehr durchkommt?
<zerofrost> so bin weg, danke für eure mühe 
<zerofrost> gute nacht @all
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-05
<papachaotica> hi, ich versuche gerade eine live iso vom stick auf einem macbook 5.1 zu booten, nachdem ich nomodeset aktikiert habe bleibt der boot nicht mehr hängen, allerdings bekomme ich keine live umgebung sonder nur zwei desktop sysmbole eines mit dem installer, gibt es einen boot parameter den ich übersehen habe?
<tuor> Hi, ich versuche gerade auf meinem Laptop (Lenovo T520 mit Ubuntu 14.04 64bit) mit 2 Bildschirmen zu arbeiten. Der einte ist extern der andere der Laptop Bildschirm. Die Auflösungen sind unterschiedlich die grössen auch. Wenn ich nur den einten Bildschirm anschalte oder sie spiegeln lasse funktioniert es. Wenn ich aber beiden nebeneinander einstelle ist das Bild verzogen, teils doppelt und wenn ich die
<tuor> maus an den Rand des einten Bildschirmes bewegen, "schiebt" das das ganze Bild.
<tuor> Wie kann ich das beheben?
<dadrc> Pack mal `xrandr -q` in einen Pastebin, bitte.
<tuor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14409199/
<dadrc> Probier mal `xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto --primary --output DP2 --auto --right-of LVDS1`
<tuor> Jetzt sind sie gespiegelt. Beim LVDS1 wird aber nicht das ganze Bild angezeigt (er ist kleiner).
<dadrc> urghs. dann ist da irgendwas komisch
<dadrc> Grafikkarte? Welche Treiber?
<tuor> öm, DP2 sollte doch DP-2 sein nicht? Der hat den Output DP2 nicht erkannt. Warscheinlich desswegen.
<dadrc> oh, jo
<dadrc> geht's dann?
<tuor> dann, wird es wieder komisch aber ein wenig anders^^. Es ist verzogen. Es scheint wie wenn er aus den zwei Bildschirmen einen macht. Das Fenster wird auf beide Bildschirme verteilt.
<LupusE> moin
<tuor> Die Maus scheint dann wo anders zu klicken als sie angezeigt wird.
<dadrc> `xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto --primary --output DP-2 off` und dann nochmal den Befehl von eben?
<dadrc> Der Zustand vorher scheint ja irgendwie komisch zu sein
<tuor> Selbe Zustand, Maus geht nicht mehr oder nicht so wie sie normalerweise tut. Fenster wird auf beide Bildschirme verteilt und ist verzogen. 
<tuor> NVIDIA Corporation: GF119M [Quadro NVS 4200M]
<tuor> NVIDIA binary driver - version 352.63 from nvidia-352-updates (proprietary)
<dadrc> tuor: und wenn du das in dem Nvidia-Tool einstellst?
<dadrc> nvidia-xserver-settings (oder so)?
<tuor> Da scheint irgendwie wie nur ein Bildschirm zu sein.
<dadrc> das erklärt zumindest, wieso der ganze kram nicht funktioniert
<dadrc> hast du eine xorg.conf in /etc/X11?
<tuor> ja
<dadrc> benenn die mal um und start dann die kiste neu
<tuor> ok
<dadrc> normalerweise sollte Ubuntu selber alle nötigen Einstellungen finden, die aus der xorg.conf sorgen da nur für komische Effekte
<tuor> So jetzt wieder da. Nun ist nur der Interne Bildschirm an. Mal probieren es wieder einzustellen?
<tuor> Wenn ja, über die Einstellungen oder xrandr?
<tuor> dadrc, jetzt ist nur noch der interne Bildschirm da: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14409316/
<dadrc> Was sagt das Nvidia-Tool?
<dadrc> auch da nur der eine monitor da?
<tuor> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2016-01-05_10_05_57-jqKX205P.1451984784.png
<tuor> Die ganzen Menus sind weg.
<dadrc> ah, du hast 2 grafikkarten
<tuor> Das Lenovo zeugs mit Stromsparen und Performance. Ah ja da war was, mit der Intel kann ich den externen Bildschirm nicht betreiben.
<dadrc> bleh, Optimus. Aktivier mal die Nvidia-Karte
<tuor> ok
<tuor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14409329/
<tuor> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2016-01-05_10_09_53-brkiIpvY.1451985014.png
<tuor> Jetzt ist nur der externe Bildschirm an. Sonst alles OK.
<tuor> Also nichts komisches.
<tuor> /etc/X11/xorg.conf wurde neu angelegt.
<tuor> org.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14409338/
<tuor> Ich probiers mal mit den Einstellungen nochmals.
<tuor> Sieht wieder gleich aus: http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2016-01-05_10_13_20-SNH5QY5h.1451985238.png
<Transmut> Hallo, wo ist in Lubuntu der Ordner für die Hintergrundbilder (Desktophintergrund)?
<dadrc> tuor: stell das mal nicht in "Displays" um, sondern in dem Nvidia-Tool
<tuor> dadrc, ok.
<papachaotica> hi, ich versuche gerade eine live iso vom stick auf einem macbook 5.1 zu booten, nachdem ich nomodeset aktikiert habe bleibt der boot nicht mehr hängen, allerdings bekomme ich keine live umgebung sonder nur zwei desktop sysmbole eines mit dem installer, gibt es einen boot parameter den ich übersehen habe?
<tuor> dadrc, Da scheint nur ein Display zu sein: http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2016-01-05_10_17_12-JfEVOsoA.1451985454.png
<papachaotica> hab heute nacht schonmal probiert
<tuor> papachaotica, was verstehst du unter "keine live umgebung"?
<dadrc> tuor: urghs. dann hängt das interne display fest an der intel und das externe an der nvidia-karte, fürcht ich
<dadrc> keine ahnung, wie man das hinbiegt
<papachaotica> tutor das panel von unity fehlt kein compiz
<papachaotica> im tty1 gehts
<tuor> dadrc, hmm ok. Danke trotzdem!
<dadrc> tuor: aber das ist zumindest dein eigentliches Problem. 
<dadrc> Das mit den verzerrten Auflösungen und so ist nur ein Symptom
<tuor> Ja, gut zu wissen. Jetzt kann ich mal googlen. :)
<tuor> Man ist das müsahm. Scheint dass wenn ich das so zum laufen bringen will, muss ich das mit bumblebee machen. Naja ich verschiebe das mal auf wenn ich Zeit zum mehr testen habe.
<holish> Hey. Ich hab hier eine VM auf der noch 12.04.4 LTS läuft und würde die gerne nach 14.04.1 LTS upgraden. Nur zur Sicherheit: Bei geänderten Config-Files (Syntax etc) werde ich vorher gefragt und kann die anpassen? 
<stevieh> "im Normalfall ja"
<nagetier> holish, würde dennoch /etc und ~ sichern
<stevieh> ist doch nur ne VM :-)
<nagetier> mir persönlich fällt es eher schwer mich durch die diffs zu hangeln, aber mag bei dir anders sein
<Transmut> Wie installiert man eine tgz?
<holish> nagetier: Da bin ich gerade dabei. Problematisch könnte aber zum Beispiel werden, dass der SSH-Daemon auf einem anderen Port läuft als normal. Soweit ich aber weiß, wurde da in "letzter" Zeit nichts geändert. Ansonsten sperr ich mich nämlich gekonnt aus ;) 
<nagetier> holish, einzige Möglichkeit auf die VM zu kommen?
<nagetier> scheint so ;)
<holish> nagetier: Von hier aus schon. Sonst ist die nur über feste IPs zu erreichen, die gerade nicht in meiner Nähe sind ;) 
<nagetier> joa
<holish> und dann auch nur über vmware-Client und sowas. Unschön halt. 
<nagetier> müsste doch Möglichkeiten geben die Instanz offen zu halten.. bin da aber gerade überfragt
<holish> Ich versuch einfach mein Glück, andere Optionen gibt es grade nicht ;) Danke :) 
<holish> Es hat funktioniert :) 
<okkenga> moin
<nagetier> 14.04.3 mit Kernel 3.19 ist derzeit aktuell?
<nagetier> so, die letzte aktuelle LTS
<dadrc> könntest glaub ich den Kernel von wily haben, wenn du willst, aber prinzipiell, ja
<nagetier> ja, ok
<koegs> nagetier: sonst ist packages.ubuntu.com immer eine gute info-quelle ;)
<nagetier> jau, ich vergesse das immer wieder
<nagetier> :)
<koegs> jau, 4.2.0 gibt es über linux-generic-lts-wily
<nagetier> Noch eine Frage, beim Upgrade von 15.10 auf 16.04, an welche Fristen muss ich mich da halten, innerhalb welchen Zeitraums sollte man das durchziehen?
<nagetier> koegs, ok
<dadrc> nagetier: Update sollte theoretisch so lange gehen, wie 16.04 unterstützt wird
<nagetier> Ich las gerade, die zuvor eingesetzte Version müsse noch unterstützt werden, um ein Upgrade durchführen zu können. Ist das so richtig, dann könnte ich mir die Frage auch selber beantworten.
<dadrc> Aber 15.10 kriegt halt nur bis … irgendwann Updates
<dadrc> Ich würd vorher wechseln :)
<nagetier> ahja
<nagetier> ok, da liegen 3 Monate zwischen.. das "sollte" funktionieren
<stevieh> willst du der armen jetzt ein 15.10 antun?
<uniCAT> Gruß von Unterwegs irgendwo in der OstEU-Pampa mit Chicky Micky der italienischen Eisenbahntechnik Pendolino :-))
<jokrebel> uniCAT: Vermutlich wolltest Du das in den Offtopic-Kanal senden. 
<uniCAT> jokrebel, um Gottes Willen... sorry... ups, dass ich total verblödet bin, das weiß ich, aber noch blind dazu, ist mir neu! :-)
<koegs> uniCAT: tu doch nicht so, ist immer das gleiche...
<uniCAT> koegs, unheilbarer Zustand, nit wahr?
<jokrebel> da gäb es schon Mittelchen dagegen...
<uniCAT> ich schaue mich nach einem Wundermittel um, versprochen!
<uniCAT> frage hätte ich dennoch
<uniCAT> ich suche die maske , wo die Standardanwendungen fest definiert sind
<jokrebel> für welches Ubuntu mit welchem Desktop?
<uniCAT> xubuntu 14.04 lts
<uniCAT> was ich gefunden habe: rechte maustaste -> öffnen mit vlc
<uniCAT> aber darum geht es mir nicht
<uniCAT> unter KDE gabs eine grafische Maske, wo ich es definieren konnte
<jokrebel> Bei Unity ist es unter Systemeinstellungen - Informationen - versteckt. Bei Xubuntu hab ich keine Ahnung
<uniCAT> ok... wenn ich's finde , leite's weiter...  thx
<koegs> es gibt zwar exo-preferred-applications, aber das stellt nur ein paar sachen ein
<koegs> den rest kann man in Thunar mit der rechten Maustaste -> Eigenschaften für Endungen festlegen
<David1977> Tag zusammen...mal ne Frage aus Neugier. Ich habe hier Ubuntu 14.04.3 auf einem Laptop und einen IRC client (KVIrc). Der Laptop hängt an einer Dockingstation, damit ich ein größeres Display nutzen kann. Immer, wenn ich den Laptop von der Dockingstation nehme, schließt sich der Client automatisch. Das passiert aber nicht mit anderen Programmen (Firefox z. B.). Ist das ein Ding des IRC Clients...
<David1977> oder Ubuntu spezifisch?
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht, dass Ubuntu sowas macht
<ppq> David1977, das wird ein problem des programms sein. eigentlich dürfte das nicht passieren
<David1977> ok, dann werde ich mal bei deren Support nachfragen. Danke schon mal
<ppq> David1977, hast du überprüft ob es vllt. nur auf einer anderen arbeitsfläche gelandet ist?
<David1977> Nein, das habe ich nicht getestet. Ich habe die Arbeitsfläche auch nicht erweitert
<David1977> Mache hier also keinen Dual-Monitor betrieb
<David1977> werde aber auch das gleich nochmal testen, wenn ich Feierabend mache ;)
<jokrebel> David1977: Dashat nichts mit Dual-Monitor zu tun
<jokrebel> David1977: Du hast ggf. mehrere virtuelle Desktops
<jokrebel> David1977: Außerdem würd ich das Programm mal aus dem Terminal heraus starten. Eventuell erscheinen dann im Terminalfenster nähere Zeilen aus denen man dann etwas heraus lesen könnte.
<David1977> jokrebel: ja, deswegen werde ich das gleich auch nochmal testen. Ich könnte mir nur denken, dass die Wahrschienlichkeit, dass etwas auf einen virtuellen Desktop verschoben wird, höher ist, wenn man vorher Dual Monitor hatte. 
<jokrebel> nö
<David1977> jokrebel: das mit dem Terminal ist eine gute Idee...du meinst also, dass dann irgendwelche Meldungen kommen, aus denen man dann schlußfolgern kann
<koegs> hm, tendentiell sollten die apps entweder auf die restliche verfügbare Fläche geschoben werden oder schlimmerdings im unsichtbaren bereich bleiben, aber nicht sterben
<jokrebel> ja
<David1977> koegs: so dachte ich das auch. Es sieht bei mir aber so aus, als würden sie sterben. Werde auch gleich nochmal nach den laufenden Prozessen schauen
<jokrebel> David1977: Was Du auch (noch) versuchen solltest; mit Alt+TAB bzw. Alt+Shift+TAB durchblättern ob es da noch vorhanden ist und halt nur irgendwohin unsichtbar minimiert wurde.
<k1l_> ist das KDE? oder nur kvirc?. weil bei mir sterben keine programme beim undocken des laptops mit unity.
<David1977> Kubuntu und KDE
<k1l_> im endeffekt schiebt der einfach alle fenster nach links auf den übriggebliebenen desktop.
<k1l_> jagut, da musste jetzt gucken ob das bei kde nen bug oder ein feature ist
<jokrebel> ich kann mich aber an ähnliches (ich laufe noch aber man sieht mich nicht mehr)Verhalten von Konversation erinnern
<jokrebel> David1977: Einfach auch dann mal in der Prozessliste schaum, ob tatsächlich beendet wird, oder halt nur einfach nicht mehr zu sehen ist.
<David1977> Keine Ahnung ob das relevant ist...ich kann die Dockingstation auch nur nutzen, wenn die Station auch am Strom hängt. Wenn nicht, kann ich den externen Grafikausgang (HDMI in dem Fall) nicht nutzen/anwählen
<koegs> normal
<k1l_> ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass plasma einfach bakackt bei versuch das auf einen desktop zu schieben. und die programme deswegen gekillt werden
<David1977|2> So....jetzt bin ich anscheinend 2 mal angemeldet
<David1977|2> wie man am Nick sehen kann
<David1977|2> der Prozess läuft auch noch und ich habe auch 2 Prozesse mit dem gleichen Namen laufen
<David1977|2> halt nur mit verschiedenen PIDs
<David1977|2> Aber ich kann das andere Fenster (oder das andere laufende Programm) nirgends finden
<David1977|2> weder mit ALT-Tab noch unter den verschiedenen virtuellen Desktops
<koegs> KDE-fail :(
<David1977|2> gibt es einen Befehl, mit dem man das Fenster eines laufenden Prozesses in den Vordergrund bringen kann?
<jokrebel> Alt+Shift+TAb und Alt+Strg+TAB auch versucht<?
<dreamon> stevieh, Erinnerst dich noch an mein Bluetooth Problem. Auch unter 15.10 das gleiche Problem. Verbindung steht aber kein TON. Habe Manjaro-Distro probiert da geht Bluetooth. Aber auch etwas zickig. 
<stevieh> dreamon: unter 15.10 auch mit blueman die verbindung aufgebaut?
<dreamon> stevieh, Sehr gut Frage. War xubuntu. Habs schon wieder vergessen.. (war gestern.. ) Ich teste nochmal. Aber ich glaube ja
<David1977|2> jokrebel: ja, auch versucht. Sehe aber das andere laufende Programm nicht
<David1977> So...habe jetzt den anderen process gekilled und einen regain für den IRC ausgeführt
<David1977> schon komisch irgendwie. Mal schauen woran das liegt...werde beim KVIrc support nochmal nachfragen. Danke für die Anregungen ;)
<uniCAT> Befehl zur Überprüfung von meiner Festplatte bezüglich fehlerhafter Sektoren
<uniCAT> sudo badblocks -vsn /dev/sda 
<uniCAT> dauert EWIG
<uniCAT> gibt es einen Schnelltest?
<uniCAT> -t ???
<uniCAT> oder bin ich mit der Frage falsch hier?
<uniCAT> :-)
<uniCAT> xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<LupusE> tool des fetplattenherstellers herunterladen. auf der bootdisk gibt es quicktetst.
<LupusE> diese sind in der regel auch zuverlässiger als badblocks, der 'nur auf der oberflaeche kratzt'.
<LupusE> unter umständen etwas forensisch zerstoeren koennen beide wege.
<LupusE> in der tat ist das abe rnicht ubuntu spezifisch.
<uniCAT> LupusE, ah, danke, ich wollte BB in der Nacht laufen lassen
<LupusE> ich empfehle weiterhin das bootimage von der seit edes herstellers und diesen durchlaufne zu lassen. bis 500gb kannst du auch relativ sicher sein, dass der innerhalb von eine rNacht durhc kommt.
<agentsoul> Hallo versuche per samba eine ext4-USB-Platte freizugeben. per allgemeiner Freigabe also smb.conf. Den Ordner kann ich sehen aber der Zugriff wird mirt verweigert. Rechtemäßig habe ich alles auf alle dürfen alles gestellt.
<agentsoul> Ausschnit aus der smb.conf http://pastebin.com/793r4nqp
<spY|da> die rechte auf dateiebene müssen noch stimmen 
<Rolfi> Hallo, hat jemand den Nerv für eine einfache Frage eines Ubuntu-Laien?
<ppq> das wird sich erst zeigen, wenn du fragst, Rolfi ;)
<ppq> einfach immer fragen, das stört hier niemanden
<Rolfi> Ubuntu 12.04, libreoffice 4.3.7.2 vom Software Center installiert. Die Menüsprache ist leider auf englisch. Habe mir von der Libreoffice-Webpage die Sprachdatei ins Download  heruntergeladen.
<spY|da> die sprachdatei gibts in den quellen 
<Rolfi> Wie geht es mit dieser tar.gz Datei weiter. Leider hört damit die Beschreibung auf. Im Internet bekommt man den Hinweis auf eine ReadmeDatei, die ich leider nicht finden kann. Wie bekome ich jetzt die deutsche menüsprache installiert.
<spY|da> Rolfi, gar nicht
<spY|da> oder ist die libreoffice neuer als in den quellen?
<ppq> Rolfi, in 12.04 gibt es die version 4.3.7.2 nicht, die musst du von woanders installiert haben
<ppq> in 12.04 gibt es 3.5.7
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Nim das aus den Quellen. Und vielleicht auch schon mal gedanken machen ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre, mal auf was neueres Upzugraden. 14.04 LTS zB.
<ppq> jokrebel++
<ppq> die 4.3 ist auch nicht mehr aktuell
<Rolfi> jokrebel: 14:04 hatte ich installiert, vertrug sich aber nicht mit meiner Hardware. War eine elendige Arbeit, wieder auf 12:04 zurückzukommen.
<ppq> Rolfi, übrigens, zu deiner ursprünglichen frage: einfach die .tar.gz datei entpacken, dort ist ein verzeichnis voller .deb pakete drin, die einfach installieren.
<Rolfi> ppq: Wohin entpacken? Ist der ordner egal?
<ppq> ja
<Rolfi> ppq: Wahrscheinlich hat mein Freund für mich eine bessere Version installiert. Jedenfalls hatte ich gestern Probleme mit Libreoffice und hab es deshalb deinstalliert und  vom Software-Center wieder installiert. 
<ppq> Rolfi, pack bitte mal die ausgabe dieses befehls in einen paste-bin und gib uns den link:    apt-cache policy libreoffice-core
<Rolfi> ppq: Wenn ich deinstalliere und wieder installiere müßte ich doch Version 3.5.7 haben. Es ist aber laut Help 4.3.7.2 . und auf englisch. Eigentlich möchte ich nur ein libreoffice auf deutsch haben.
<ppq> Rolfi, nicht unbedingt, zumal libreoffice aus vielen paketen besteht
<Rolfi> ppq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14413678/
<ppq> aha, übeltäter identifiziert
<ppq> du hast dir ein PPA eingefangen ;)
<ppq> Rolfi, mach einfach mal: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-l10n-de
<ppq> das sollte aus dem PPA das sprachpaket installieren
<Rolfi> mach ich.
<Rolfi> ppq: Problem gelöst! Danke!
<ppq> dann hast du die version 4.3.7 in deutsch. aber du solltest wirklich noch einen versuch mit 14.04 wagen. am besten per live-cd ausprobieren und wenn alles läuft, NEU installieren und nicht updaten. vorher natürlich alles sichern, was dir wichtig ist
<Rolfi> ppq: Danke für die Hilfe und den Tipp! Als Laie hab ich nur verstanden, daß eine Hardware in meinem PC nicht kompatibel mit 14.04 ist. Werde aber den Tipp mit der CD mal probieren. Schönen Abend dnoch!
<ppq> Rolfi, dir auch, danke. schieb es nicht zu lange auf
<andi> Hi
<andi> Ich versuche per virt-install einen Ubuntu KVM Container zu installieren. Die extra-args, die ich für virt-install benutze sind:
<andi> auto=true priority=critical interface=eth0 hostname=ab1-c.srv domain=sixhop.net netcfg/dhcp_timeout=10 preseed/url=http://mydomain.de/ks/ubuntu-preseed.cfg netcfg/get_ipaddress=1.2.3.115 netcfg/get_netmask=255.255.255.192 netcfg/get_gateway=1.2.3.65 netcfg/get_nameservers=1.2.4.123,1.2.3.123 netcfg/disable_dhcp=true
<andi> Kann mir jemand sagen ob da was falsch ist, dass ich die Meldung bekomme, dass die Kiste mein ubuntu-preseed.cfg nicht laden kann? Auch einen manuell konfigurierten Mirror kann sie nicht erreichen. Irgendwas ist an der Netzwerkkonfiguration falsch.
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-06
<Guest1837> blueman
<Nyno> Hat sonst noch wer das Problem nicht auf https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ connecten zu können?
<stevieh> ja, du hasts kaputt gemacht!
<koegs> da steht extra auf der seite #ubuntuusers und die landen doch immer hier :D
<dadrc> " In progress - Scheduled maintenance is currently in progress. We will provide updates as necessary. "
<johannes2> join #ubuntuusers
<LupusE> hi
<koegs> womit rippt man bequem Audio-CDs unter ubuntu?
<koegs> ach wiki geht ja wieder :)
<David1977> koegs: mit Kodi ;)
<David1977> geht wunderbar mit der stable version
<LupusE> koegs: ich empfehle für quick and dirty ripperx ... aufgrund des beschraenkten funktionsumfanges aller ripper muss man sich sonst etwas selbst skripten.
<David1977> Disk reinschieben, Kodi so konfigurieren, dass bei erkennen einer Audio CD rippen soll und schon musst du nichts mehr machen
<koegs> hab mich ans wiki gehalten und asunder genommen, reicht für einfache zwecke
<David1977> bequemer geht es nicht, wie ich finde
<koegs> kodi ist da totaler overkill
<David1977> ;)
<David1977> das stimmt...aber bequem
<ppq> koegs, ich mag xcfa
<ppq> in aktuell leider nur über fremdquelle.. wie so oft bei ubuntu :)
<dadrc> Soundjuicer tuts auch 
<koegs> 4 Leute - 5 Meinungen :)
<koegs> danke an alle, asunder ist lahm, tuts aber um mal eben 2 LernCDs zu rippen
<stevieh> cdenc :-)
<dreamon> Moin. Habe Bluetooth Verbindung. Jedoch wird diese nicht als Ausgabegerät in den Klanganstellungen angezeigt.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Schon mal mit pavucontol versucht?
<jokrebel> pavucontrol
<jokrebel> dreamon: Siehe hierzu auch https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bluetooth-audio-in-klangeinstellung-verschwund/
<dreamon> jokrebel, ja. pavcontrol. Dort wir er als ausgabegerät nicht angezeigt. obwohl verbunden ist
<LupusE> dreamon: welches profil nutt das BT geraet? generell solltst du bei allen die lautstaerke aendern koennen, aber um einen bug zu identifizieren könnte es wichtig sein.
<dreamon> LupusE, Profil. Ich hab als Headset/Speaker eingestellung und dort auf AudioAusgabe.
<LupusE> hat dein BT geraet einen lautstaerkesteller?
<LupusE> und/oder kannst du die lautstaerke mit dme maste rbeeinflussen?
<dreamon> LupusE, Ja ich kann Lautstärke auch am Speaker regeln. Aber da kommt nur leichtes blubbern raus.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Das Bluetooth-Headset oder was auch immer funktioniert bei Verbindung mit anderen Geräten (zB. Handy) einwandfrei?
<jokrebel> nicht das blos der Ohrhörer defekt ist?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ja Handys gehen ohne Probleme. Geht ja auch unter einem anderen OS
<dreamon> pavcontrol sollte eigentlich das bluetooth anzeigen. (als ausgabegerät)
<dreamon> Die Verbindung ist ja jetzt da. Daran hat es bisher immer gescheitert.
<jokrebel> pavU
<dreamon> jokrebel, pavU?
<jokrebel> pavucontol nicht pavcontrol
<jokrebel> pavucontrol nicht pavcontrol
<dreamon> stimmt
<jokrebel> dreamon: vielleicht findet sich ja hier noch weiteres https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bluetooth-audio-in-klangeinstellung-verschwund/
<jokrebel> err
<jokrebel> dreamon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/239209/no-sound-from-bluetooth-headset-but-its-detected
<jokrebel> oder auch hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1283003
<jokrebel> vielleicht auch das? http://askubuntu.com/questions/481951/bluetooth-headset-connects-but-not-showing-in-sound-settings
<dreamon> johannes2, Danke ein Versuch ist es wert.
<dreamon> sudo systemctl restart bluetooth → sudo: systemctl: command not found → gibt es scheinbar nicht mehr
<dreamon> sudo service bluetooth restart  → sollte auch gehen
<jokrebel> dreamon: systemctl ist, soweit ich weiß, wenn Du systemd nutzt. Was für Ubuntu ist das denn?
<dreamon> 14.04
<jokrebel> da ist systemd glaub ich noch nicht default.
<dreamon> Doch das hat er geschluckt → sudo service bluetooth restart  → bluetooth stop/waiting→bluetooth start/running, process 21947
<jokrebel> dreamon: Was Du auch mal versuchen könntest; mit einer LiveCD (selbe und auch andere Ubuntu-Version) gegentesten.
<jokrebel> Und dann notfalls auch noch per LiveCD an _anderem_ Rechner
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich verwende nur xubuntu's
<dreamon> Aber ein Versuch wärs Wert. 
<stevieh> dreamon: und, gings mit 15.10 und unitiy und blueman?
<uniCAT> wo sucht man nach Hinweisen, weshalb bei 2 Startvorgängen Xubuntu während des BootVorgangs abgestürzt
<uniCAT> 14.04
<leszek> In /var/log/bootlog würde ich vorschlagen
<leszek> boot.log
<uniCAT> HDD neu Seagate Momentus SpinPoint M8 (AF)
<uniCAT> leszek, bei Start von GSmartTool erscheint folgendes:
<uniCAT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14419441/
<uniCAT> sind die Warnhinweise richtig?
<leszek> uniCAT: hmm... wenn die platte neu ist schau mal, dass die stecker alle richtig stecken :P 
<uniCAT> oder läuft bei mir was falsch...?
<koegs> uniCAT: hast du überhaupt schon ins boot.log geguckt
<uniCAT> koegs, reingeschaut habe ich, bin aber kein Profi.. leider
<uniCAT> ich verstehe nur bahnhof
<uniCAT> ich weiß , dass gewisse Sachen gestartet, und gewisse Sachen gestoppt wurden
<uniCAT> sehr wahrscheinlich hier lag der Grund für 2 missglückte boot-Vorgänge 
<leszek> uniCAT: was steht denn nun drinne ? Kannst du es mal pasten
<uniCAT> wäre für Interpretationshilfe dankbar
<koegs> das man immer 2x drauf hinweisen muss...
<uniCAT> leszek, ich habe boot.log gepastet
<leszek> wo ?
<uniCAT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14419495/
<uniCAT> sorry
<leszek> hmm... das ist leider wenig aussagekräftig
<uniCAT> gestern gab's ne neue update, u.a. kernel Aktualisierung
<uniCAT> vielleicht dmesg?
<leszek> hast du versucht mal den alten kernel zu booten ? geht der ?
<leszek> oder blieb es bei den 2 missglückten Startvorgängen und jetzt klappt quasi alles ?
<uniCAT> leszek, der neue geht jetzt auch... die frage ist weshalb die 2x statt fanden???
<leszek> uniCAT: ja das stimmt. Setzt du irgendeine Verschlüsselung ein ? (LUKS) z.B. ? UEFI Secureboot ? 
<uniCAT> und wo finde ich einen Hinweis darauf...
<leszek> War dein Gerät die letzten male beim Zoll oder sonst so einer dienstlichen behörde ?
<uniCAT> NEIN
<uniCAT> NEIN
<leszek> was heißt denn genau "während des BootVorgangs abgestürzt" ? Gab es einen Kernel Panic (Blinkende Caps Lock und Scroll Lock auf der Tastatur mit entsprechender Meldung auf der Konsole) ? Oder blieb es hängen oder fror es ein ?
<uniCAT> gestern wurde das gerät 2x durch unterbrechung der stromzufuhr radikal ausgeschaltet...
<uniCAT> NEIN
<uniCAT> nichts davon...
<koegs> wieso schreist du immer so
<uniCAT> ich dachte , dadurch werde ich besser lesbar :-)
<leszek> uniCAT: dann verstehe ich das Problem nicht ganz mit 2 x abgestürzt während des bootens ?
<leszek> wie hat sich dass denn geäußert ?
<uniCAT> es fühlte sich so, als beim Stromausfall, obwohl es keinen gab
<leszek> achso es hat sich einfach abgeschaltet
<uniCAT> während des boot-vorgangs: ja
<uniCAT> 2x
<leszek> hmm... ok das ist seltsam. Könnte auf ein Hardwareproblem deuten. Überhitzt war der Rechner jetzt aber nicht oder ?
<uniCAT> er sieht z.Z. nicht wie nen Kern-Reaktor von Fukushima
<leszek> Und ich hoffe das Netzteil ist auch nicht in arger Bedrängnis was die Maximale Auslasstung angeht ? (Sprich da ist keine Graka eingebaut die das Netzteil am Rande der Leistungsfähigkeit bringt)
<uniCAT> denke ich nicht...
<uniCAT> oder vielleicht ein problem mit netzteil????
<leszek> uniCAT: das wäre eine denkbare Erklärung
<jokrebel> oder Wackelkontakt in der Steckerleiste / am Netzteil / am Stromeingang des Geräts
<leszek> genau, alles denkbar
<uniCAT> ich kann mich erinnern, dass wenn ich das Gerät leicht angehoben hab, und zwar nahe am Stromknopf, dann gabs schon einmal so eine rekatkion
<uniCAT> Reaktion
<uniCAT> habe aber dies nicht in Zusammenhang mit heute gebracht
<uniCAT> dh. nicht sofort...
<nagetier> lass doch jetzt erst mal, und warte ab ob das wieder auftritt?
<uniCAT> aber die boot.log datei ist ok?????
<leszek> uniCAT: ja da steht ja nicht viel  drinnen außer dienste die starten und stoppen
<uniCAT> ok.. ich warte ab
<nagetier> uniCAT, ist der Rechner sauber von innen? Oft reicht ne dünne Staubschicht an der falschen Stelle um so etwas auszulösen
<nagetier> und die bildet sich bekanntlich schnell :)
<uniCAT> eigentlich bin ich ein Sauberkeit-Fanatiker... aber dort habe ich noch nicht reingeschaut... und das LapT ist 7 jahre alt
<nagetier> uniCAT, dann würde ich die luft ein- und ausgänge prüfen.. und unter linux mal eine temperaturüberwachung installieren, wenn nicht eh schon vorhanden
<uniCAT> ich finde es heraus und installiere ich nach
<uniCAT> ein guter Tipp
<nagetier> uniCAT, naja, wird nicht einfach.. schau mal ob du Grenzwerte in einer Anleitung zum Lappi findest
<nagetier> für die CPU ist ja meist bekannt
<uniCAT> wo sucht man danach?
<uniCAT> es ist ein sony vaio vgn-nr498e
<nagetier> CPU, auf der Herstellerseite.. Laptop an sich kommt es auf den Hersteller ds Gerätes an, und wie ausführlich die sind.. oder halt mal im Netz nach anderen Quellen suchen
<uniCAT> mache ich
<uniCAT> super
<nagetier> wobei ich den einfach mal durchpusten würde.. wie leszek schon vermutete kann das gut sein, imho.. achte darauf die Lüfter dabei zu fixieren
<nagetier> oder "den" Lüfter
<uniCAT> mache ich genau so, wie Ihr empfiehlt :-)
<nagetier> MACH DAS ;)
<uniCAT> sehr gut lesbar ;-)
<uniCAT> befehl ist befehl...
<uniCAT> bis dann & thx
<nagetier> ne, ist halt schon naheliegend
<uniCAT> aber das ein staubkörnchen so etwas theoretisch verursachen kann, war mir neu..
<nagetier> uniCAT, hattest du den jemals offen?
<nagetier> im Laptop, 7 Jahre alt, sammelt sich so einiges an, egal wie reinlich man ist :)
<uniCAT> ja, bei RAM-Erweiterung und HD-Austausch...
<nagetier> ja, der Bereich ist oft abgetrennt
<uniCAT> aber keine Pflege
<uniCAT> dann nein
<uniCAT> aber bei diesem Gerät ist alles mit einem großen Deckel geschützt 
<uniCAT> hatte ich den Eindruck
<uniCAT> ich werde aber vorsichtig damit sein...
<nagetier> uniCAT, man sollte den schon vorsichtig öffnen und dann säubern.. Druckluft durch die Luftschlitze ist nicht wirklich gut
<jokrebel> uniCAT: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen. Benutze bitte Punkt und Komma. Und schick nicht immer gleich alles sofort ab. Danke!
<uniCAT> so & genau so werde ich vorgehen...
<koegs> uniCAT, jokrebel: er vergisst und ignoriert doch eh jeden Hinweis in dieser Richtung, bald ist meine Geduld am Ende
<uniCAT> koegs, ? habe ich gegen Gute Sitten verstoßen?
<uniCAT> ok, mein Problem ist gelöst, hoffe ich. Danke.
<Joe_Subnotebook> Bot: http://forum.pclos.eu/ visit today!! ;)
<Joe_Bot> Bot: Visit http://forum.pclos.eu/ today!!
<dreamon> stevieh, Also 13.10 geht Bluetooth auf anhieb. Jetzt werde ich mal 16.04AA testen.
<stevieh> siehste
<stevieh> aber dann nimm doch 13.10
<dreamon> Ich hab ein produktivies System darauf muß es laufen. Aber mal weitertesten. 
<mgolisch> was macht man produktiv mit bluetooth sound?
<dreamon> mgolisch, Musik hören nebenbei. Ich konzentriere alles auf eine Kiste. Aber ist das nicht Offtopic?
<Guest18424> hallo zusammen, Frage zu UCK (Ubuntu Customization Kit), jmd eine Idee wie ich der LiveCD beibringe in einen anderen Desktop (gnome-flashback) zu booten ?
<NTQ> Ich versuche meinem Samba beizubringen auf "force directory mode = 0770" zu hören. Leider scheint es das zu ignorieren. Jemand eine Idee?
<Guest18424> ps während des erstellens der LiveCD habe ich chroot Zugriff
<Guest18424> NTQ: Samba ist irgendwie so irgendwie, könntest du deinen task nicht einfach mit sftp oÄ lösen ?
<NTQ> Guest18424: Nein. Da greifen ca. 20 Windows-Rechner über ein gemapptes Netzlaufwerk drauf zu.
<Guest18424> oO, ok (-:
<stevieh> NTQ: da gibts was mit dem Sticky bit. 
<NTQ> stevieh: Wenn ich dem Parent Directory ein o+s gebe, dann gehört ein neu erstellter Ordner zwar der selben Gruppe wie das Parent, aber trotzdem hat es nur drwxr-s---
<stevieh> irgendwie erinner ich mich an die gleichen PRobleme damals als ich das eingesetzt hab, aber keine Lösung gehabt
<NTQ> stevieh: Ich habe Lösungen gefunden für Samba < 4.0.0. Da gab es wohl noch force directory security mode = 2770, aber das gibt's jetzte nicht mehr. Und jetzt tappe ich auch im Dunkeln.
<stevieh> http://serverfault.com/questions/645081/samba-permissions-being-ignored
<NTQ> stevieh: Ja, genau das ist mein Problem. Die erste Antwort funktioniert aber nicht. Die zweite könnte ich ausprobieren, aber die Zeilen mit "security" gibt es seit Samba 4.0.0 nicht mehr.
<oliver__> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit dem WLAN-Treiber rtl8188eu unter trusty (Kernel 3.13). Habe den Treiber laut http://brilliantlyeasy.com/ubuntu-linux-tl-wn725n-tp-link-version-2-wifi-driver-install/ gebaut und eingebunden, er kann aber nicht geladen werden ("module verification failed").
<oliver__> Das Problem habe ich mit der zweiten Antwort (artm) auf http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24975377/kvm-module-verification-failed-signature-and-or-required-key-missing-taintin zu lösen versucht, was nicht funktionierte. Weiß jemand Rat?
<oliver__> Zugehörige dmesg-Ausgabe hier: http://pastebin.com/0dZw7QYC
<dreamon> 15.10 Bluetooth geht dort auch nicht. 13.10 wars OK.
<dreamon> Nur zur Info. (spreche von LiveCD
<stevieh> plonk
<JAQONE>  hallo bin neu auf dem planeten linux (ubuntustudio) ich möchte Energy xt installieren es kommt immer eine meldung :»energyXT« konnte nicht umbenannt werden. Kindprozess »/home/jaqone/ENERGY XT JACK und LIBAAM/energyXT27/energyXT« konnte nicht ausgeführt werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden). ich kenne mich überhaupt nicht aus bin vor 2 wochen von dem BEk..ckten win 10 weg bitte um hilfe !!! danke 
<leszek> JAQONE: kannst du mal versuchen was passiert wenn du die leerzeichen aus dem Ordner "ENERGY XT JACK und LIBAAM" weg machst oder durch _ oder - ersetzt sprich "ENERGY_XT_JACK_und_LIBAAM"
<leszek> ersetzt
<leszek> ich kenne das Programm zwar nicht, aber auf dem ersten Blick der Fehlermeldung könnte dies ein Fehler in dem Programm sein, dass es mit Leerzeichen nicht umgehen kann in Ordnernamen
<jokrebel> was ist das für eine Installation? und wie versuchst Du da etwas nachzuinstallieren? 
<JAQONE> das problem ist ich klicke (zahnrad) an (installations-butten) von energy xt und dann kommt eine fehlermeldung die ich kopiert habe und hier eingefügt ergo hab ich die nicht getippt
<jokrebel> JAQONE: Ist das ein "echtes" Ubuntu mit nachinstalliertem "Ubuntu Studio"-Programmpaket?
<jokrebel> Hier ist eine Anleitung dafür https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Studio/
<jokrebel> welcher Anleitung folgst Du?
<Frickelpit> JAQONE: http://www.ubuntu-user.de/Heft/Heftarchiv/2012/3/Musikproduktion-mit-EnergyXT/%28offset%29/4 weiter unten findest du alternativen zu energyxt, die auch in den paketquellen sind (ardour und rosegarden). ardour müsste sogar vorinstalliert sein bei ubuntustudio
<Frickelpit> wenn es allerdings energyxt sein soll, dann musst du das programm händisch installieren.
<Frickelpit> es findet sich allerdings keine README-Datei in der zip
<jokrebel> JAQONE: Das "händisch installieren" würde ich Dir als absoluter Neuling nicht empfehlen.
<JAQONE> Energy xt ist eine DAW die es für win / apple / linux ich habe es schon lange (gekauft) und das problem ist das es sich nicht installieren lässt
<Frickelpit> anhand welcher anleitung versuchst du denn das programm zu installieren?
<JAQONE> @frickelpit danke für die mühe aber ich check garnicht wie ich es instalieren soll ich hatte mintstudio probiert da funkte das programm aber es hat dann keine audio unterstützung gehabt also jack nicht gefunden und sonst auch nix
<jokrebel> fragte ich auch bereits zwei mal. Zeig uns doch endlich die Anleitung die Du versuchst zu befolgen.
<JAQONE> also von win her kenne ich diese programme die nicht installiert sonder so sofort starten und so ist es da auch nur kommt es nicht dazu zu starten
<JAQONE> energy xt zip = entzipt = ordner Energyxt27 im ordner eine file (zahnrad) die klickt man an (kein setup sonder start) dann kommt die fehlermeldung  
<jokrebel> die Anleitung bitte verlinken. Nochmal werde ich nicht drum bitten.
<JAQONE> keine anleitung einfach entzippen ordner öffnen prg starten
<JAQONE> bei mint studio ging es ohne probs auf aber es hatte keine verbindung zu jack oder direkt zu meinem focusrite 2i2
<JAQONE> danke
<Lothenon> hm, was kann denn das sein? Will ich unter Systemeinstellungen -> Freigegebene Ordner ~/ freigeben, wird dieses nicht ausgeführt. Lege ich hingegen mit system-config-samba die Freigabe an, so wird sie auch tatsächlich angelegt. Nutze XFCE 14.04
<Lembert> Hallo, es hat bei mir eine SSD den Geist aufgegeben, von der ein paar einzelne Dateien nicht gesichert waren. Unter /dev ist die SSD als sdb zu sehen, die Partitionen aber nicht. Gparted bringt nen I/O Fehler. Mehr hab ich noch nicht probiert. Welche Ansätze sind in meinem Fall zum Retten sinnvoll? ddrescue? Es sind zwei Partitionen drauf ubuntu mit ext4 und win7.
<ppq> Lembert, probier es mal an einem anderen rechner (mit anderen kabeln) um zu bestätigen dass es wirklich an der ssd liegt
<ppq> Lembert, wenn sie wirklich schrott ist und weiter I/O errors produziert, hast du leider keine chance, an deine daten zu kommen
<Lembert> ppq, hab ich, hab die Platte in ein externes Laufwerk an nen andern PC rangesteckt
<ppq> hast du keine möglichkeit, sie direkt per sata anzubinden?
<ppq> aber gut, dann ist sie wohl hin
<Lembert> das heist, selbst wenn die Platte als /dev/sdb erscheint, kann man nichts mit dd kopieren?
<ppq> naja, probieren kannst du es. aber dass nichtmal die partitionstabelle erkannt wird, ist ein schlechtes zeichen. mal davon abgesehen, dass I/O errors an verschiedenen rechnern das schlechteste zeichen überhaupt sind
<Lembert> also ich hab die Platte am selben PC an nen andern SATA Steckplatz mit nem andern SATA Kabel angebunden, hat aber dadurch auch nicht gebootet
<ppq> live-cd
<ppq> und lieber an einem anderen rechner per sata
<jaqone> slave umschalten
<Lembert> ok, das mit der livecd kann ich noch testen
<bekks> slave umschalten??
<bekks> SATA kennt kein Master/Slave.
<ppq> Lembert, hauptsache anderer rechner, um ram als fehlerursache auszuschließen
<Lembert> ok ich guck das ich nen andern Rechner auftreibe
<jaqone> sorry war eben hier reingekommen und hab das aufgeschnappt und dachte das prob kenn ich und die lösung damals war master und slave umschalten 
<jaqone> ich habe immer noch ein problem mit energy xt (war vor 2 std schon mal hier) und zwar lässt dass programm sich nicht starten (muss nicht installiert werden) wenn ich starten will kommt immer eine fehler meldung aus der ich nicht schlau werde (linux anfänger nur so nebenbei)
<jaqone> »energyXT« konnte nicht gestartet werden
<jaqone> Kindprozess »/home/jaqone/Schreibtisch/energyXT« konnte nicht ausgeführt werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)
<bekks> Die Meldung sagt Dir, dass das, was du da versuchst zu starten, dort nicht existiert.
<jaqone> das prg ist doch da und es macht keinen unterschied ob ich es vom schreibtisch (verknüpfung) starte oder aus dem ordner 
<bekks> Die Meldung sagt, es ist nicht da.
<jaqone> ja und warum sagt die überschrift :»energyXT« konnte nicht umbenannt werden. wenn ich es in dem ordner (den die firma Energy xt) so als zip zum download vertreibt starte
<bekks> Das ist eine völlig andere Meldung als die erste.
<jaqone> ich möchte das ja sarten und nicht umbenennen
<bekks> Zeig mal ein ls -lha von dem Ordner.
<bekks> In einem Pastebin.
<jaqone> was? haha du bist lustig ich hab von linux keine ahnung aber wenn du mir das stück für stück erzählst dann gehts bestimmt
<bekks> Steht im Topic ;)
<jaqone> ich kenne topping beim kaffe oder eis mann oh mann es ist aber auch kompliziert
<bekks> Es ist nicht kompliziert, eine Webseite aufzurufen und mit copy&paste text da reinzukopieren und auf senden zu drücken.
<jaqone> ok
<jaqone> ich hab eine idee wie wäre es wenn du dir http://www.energy-xt.com/index.php?id=0201  downloadest und die demo versuchst zu starten (ubuntu studio)
<bekks> Nö.
<jaqone> dann kannst du das problem besser erkennen 
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Dann sehe ich auch nicht welches Problem DU auf deinem Rechner hast.
<jaqone> ok dann erklär mir bitte was ich kopieren soll womit du was anfangen kannst
<bekks> Das habe ich Dir gesagt ;)
<bekks> 0106 220633 < bekks> Zeig mal ein ls -lha von dem Ordner.
<jaqone> ls lha ?
<bekks> Nein, ls -lha
<bekks> Das ist ein Konsolenbefehl.
<jaqone> ok den geb ich im terminal ein?
<jaqone> insgesamt 152K drwxr-xr-x 27 jaqone jaqone 4,0K Jan  6 20:32 . drwxr-xr-x  3 root   root   4,0K Jan  6 16:06 .. -rw-------  1 jaqone jaqone  544 Jan  6 21:39 .bash_history -rw-r--r--  1 jaqone jaqone  220 Jan  6 16:06 .bash_logout -rw-r--r--  1 jaqone jaqone 3,7K Jan  6 16:06 .bashrc drwxr-xr-x  2 jaqone jaqone 4,0K Jan  6 16:19 Bilder drwx------ 18 jaqone jaqone 4,0K Jan  6 20:19 .cache drwxrwxr-x  6 jaqone jaqone 4,0K Jan  6 17:4
<bekks> Pastebin.
<bekks> Nicht hier in den Channel spammen.
<jaqone> ok wie komme ich zu pastebin.
<bekks> Sagte ich Dir auch. Steht im Topic.
<jaqone> rechts oben anklicken ?
<jaqone> ich hab es jetzt im pastebin und wie kannst du das jetzt sehen
<bekks> In dem Du die URL deines Pastebins abtippst.
<jaqone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14424264/
<jaqone> copy paste
<bekks> Wie ich schon sagte, der ORdner heisst nicht so.
<bekks> Guck mal genau hin wie der heisst.
<jaqone> energyxt27 da ist das drin und der energy xt jack und libaam ist nur das zeug das ich brauche um das programm mit jack zu verbinden oder besser energy xt als client bei jack anmelden
<jaqone> aber es startet ja nicht
<bekks> "energyxt27" ist nicht "energyXT"
<jaqone> ordner unbenannt gleiche scheisse
<bekks> Komkrete Fehlermeldungen, genaue Ausgaben, keine Flüche.
<jaqone> »energyXT« konnte nicht umbenannt werden. Kindprozess »/home/jaqone/energyXT/energyXT« konnte nicht ausgeführt werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden).
<jaqone> ok sorry
<jaqone> kann mann hier fotos verschicken dann könnte ich dir den inhalt des ordners zeigen oder geht das auch mit sowas ähnlichem wie ls -lha
<bekks> Pastebin.
<bekks> MEhr brauchst du nicht um mir den Inhalt des Ordners zu zeigen.
<jaqone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14424349/
<jaqone> ergo alles da
<bekks> Und jetzt nochmal die aktuelle, genaue Fehlermeldung.
<jaqone> »energyXT« konnte nicht umbenannt werden. 
<jaqone> Kindprozess »/home/jaqone/energyXT/energyXT« konnte nicht ausgeführt werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden).
<bekks> Die komplette Ausgabe und den kompletten Befehl in einen Pastebin.
<jaqone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14424378/
<bekks> ...und den kompletten Befehl.
<jaqone> was für ein befehl ? ich mach den ordner auf klicke auf energyxt und dann sollte es starten aber tut es nicht und die meldung "konnte nicht umbenannt werden"
<bekks> Dann starte es in einem Terminal.
<jaqone> ziehe ich das einfach rein ?
<bekks> Tippen. Nicht ziehen.
<jaqone> befehl nicht gefunden !??
<bekks> VOLLSTÄNDIGE AUSGABEN INKL. BEFEHL.
<jaqone> wie ?
<bekks> Habe ich Dir MEHRFACH gesagt.
<jaqone> jaqone@jaqone-K70AC:~$ energyXT energyXT: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<bekks> Pastebin.
<jaqone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14424415/
<bekks> Und die komplette Ausgabe.
<jaqone> das ist alles
<bekks> Und die Ausgabe von "ls -lha /home/jaqone/energyXT/energyXT" in einen Pastebin.
<jaqone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14424432/
<bekks> Und ein "file /home/jaqone/energyXT/energyXT" auch in einen Pastebin.
<jaqone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14424452/
<jaqone> liegt es eventuell daran das ich ein Ubuntustudio 64bit habe und da kann man ja was von 32bit
<jaqone> lesen
<bekks> Das sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein.
<Frickelpit> öhm
<Frickelpit> wenn du im ordner bist und die datei mit energyXT aufrufst, wird das so nicht funktionieren
<jaqone> ok ich hatte vor 2 tagen mintstudio probiert da konnte ich es starten aber die soundkarten (intern und extern ) wurden nicht erkannt auch jack nicht
<nagetier> jaqone, mach mal ein neues Terminal auf, dort : ./energyXT/energyXT eingeben
<nagetier> jaqone, dann die Ausgabe wieder hier her
<Frickelpit> interessant ist der inhalt des ordners mit berechtigungen.
<jaqone> ok
<jaqone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14424565/
<Frickelpit> bevor hier wild irgendwas ausgeführt wird ;)
<Frickelpit> jaqone: das kann so nicht funktionieren
<Frickelpit> wechsel mit cd in das verzeichnis und paste ein ls -lha
<jaqone> cd ? ich hab keine ahnung was du meinst
<Frickelpit> change directory
<Frickelpit> cd /home/jaqone/energyXT/energyXT
<nagetier> Frickelpit, das war die Ausgabe http://paste.ubuntu.com/14424264/ , nur wurde der Ordner zwischenzeitlich wohl umbenannt, das sollte aber bestätigt werden.. also nochmals 'ls -lah' in einem frischen Terminal ausführen und pasten.
<Frickelpit> nagetier: ein ls von ~ interessiert mich nicht, ich will den inhalt des ordners sehen
<jaqone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14424588/
<Frickelpit> jaqone: ok, dann ändere den pfad so um, dass es das verzeichnis ist
<nagetier> Frickelpit, wurde auch schon pastet ;)
<nagetier> aber das geht auch mal unter :)
<Frickelpit> vor allem wenn man nicht stundenlang mitliest^^
<nagetier> Frickelpit, jo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14424349/
<Frickelpit> und davon dann ein ls -lha
<jaqone> ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus eigentlich garnicht soll ich den ordner wo anders anlegen oder was?
<Frickelpit> nein
<Frickelpit> du wechselst mit cd in das verzeichnis
<Frickelpit> der pfad des verzeichnisses steht im dateimanager oben
<Frickelpit> z.b.
<Frickelpit> und laut paste hat das ja auch einmal sogar geklappt
<jaqone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14424626/
<Frickelpit> jaqone: jetzt noch cd davor
<jaqone> Danke an bekks 
<jaqone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14424648/
<Frickelpit> ja wunderbar
<Frickelpit> jetzt noch das gewünschte ls -lha
<jaqone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14424661/
<Frickelpit> jaqone: ok. energyXT ist eine ausführbare datei, erkennbar an dem x im rwx. da der ordner nicht im PATH angegeben ist, kann man nicht einfach energyXT tippen und es starten
<Frickelpit> um es so zu starten musst du im verzeichnis sein (was du ja jetzt bist) und dann ./energyXT eingeben
<Frickelpit> sofern du dem hersteller vertraust
<jaqone> klar ich habe jahre lang auf win das programm genutzt 
<jaqone> aber win ist für mich geschichte
<jaqone> dann bitte sag mir was ich tun muss um es zu starten ;-)
<Frickelpit> sagte ich doch bereits
<Frickelpit> ./energyXT tippen
<jaqone> im terminal?
<Frickelpit> wo sonst? aufm Holzbrett? ;)
<nagetier> :)
<jaqone> hahaha der war gut hahah
<jaqone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14424715/
<Frickelpit> jaqone: du sollst das IM verzeichnis /home/jaqone/energyXT/ machen
<Frickelpit> nicht in deinem home
<Frickelpit> jaqone: cd /home/jaqone/energyXT/
<Frickelpit> jaqone: ./energyXT
<jaqone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14424770/
<Frickelpit> ls -lha
<Frickelpit> ohne irgendwas anderes vorher oder nachher zu tippen
<huluhuluhuluhulu> huluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluh
<Schlawiner> oh mein Gott
<jaqone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14424800/
<huluhuluhuluhulu> huluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluh
<huluhuluhuluhulu> huluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluh
<huluhuluhuluhulu> huluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluh
<Schlawiner> hmm - kein op da *grml*
<huluhuluhuluhulu> huluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluh
<huluhuluhuluhulu> huluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluh
<huluhuluhuluhulu> huluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluh
<Schlawiner> Fuchs jokrebel
<Schlawiner> danke schön
<bekks> gerne
<jaqone> @frickelpit bist du noch da ?
<Frickelpit> jaqone: ja
<jaqone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14424800/
<jaqone> @ frickelpit hast du das schon gesehen?  danach kam diese luhu sache
<Frickelpit> jaqone: scheint wohl doch komplexer zu werden, das ding zum laufen zu bekommen
<jaqone> aber warum konnte ich es unter mintstudio starten 
<Frickelpit> ka was die machen
<Frickelpit> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/62326/audio-on-linux-energyxt2-supports-the-jack.html
<Frickelpit> zumindest mal ein anhaltspunkt, ansonsten den hersteller anschreiben. wenn für linux eine zip angeboten wird, sollten die ja wissen, wie man das installiert/startet
<Frickelpit> jaqone: hattest du mintstudio als 32bit installiert?
<jaqone> ja das hab ich alles schon durch da geht es um die anmeldung von energy xt als client für jack 
<jaqone> ja
<nagetier> Sollte https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Studio/ - "Ergänzung eines bestehenden Systems" weiterhelfen.. also Jack und linux-lowlatency sollte imho schon installiert sein
<Frickelpit> ok, scheint wohl mit 64bit so zu zicken
<jaqone> ach du grüne 9e
<Frickelpit> nagetier: mit ubuntustudio ist das der fall
<nagetier> Frickelpit, ja
<jaqone> soll ich das ubuntu studio in 32bit probieren
<Frickelpit> eine möglichkeit das problem einzugrenzen
<jaqone> ich hab die letzten 2 wochen nur damit verbracht verschiedene linux distributionen auszutesten und dachte mir dann ubuntu studio wär genau richtig
<nagetier> jaqone, mach das doch, geht schnell, und wenn das jetzige System nicht groß konfiguriert, wovon ich ausgehe ;) klappt das schmerzlos
<jaqone> dein wort in gottes ohr dann danke an alle für die zeit und mühe gute nacht ich mach mal 32bit klar :)(
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-07
<exoplanet> hallo i versuche ein binary auszuführen in einer 64bit ubuntu LTS VM. Aber die datei wird nicht gefunden. $file /home/ubuntu/android-sdk-linux/build-tools/23.0.2/aapt: ELF 32-bit LSB  shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=fc8aded5418584519d59f2133e81184fe3d4bdfd, not stripped
<exoplanet> Rechte: -rwxrwxr-x
<exoplanet> ah 32bit zlib und multiarch sind die lösung
<neosilver-gk> guten Morgen
<jk_> s
<d0x> Hi, ich habe ausversehen "chown myuser /" ausgeführt. Gibt es eine möglichkeit das irgendwie wieder rückgängig zu machen?
<d0x> also gerade für die Systemanwendungen
<koegs> backup wieder einspielen :(
<d0x> ok, klingt super :(
<LetoThe2nd> also wenn kein -R dabei war, sollte es eigentlich kein problem sein
<LetoThe2nd> mit -R .... backups einspielen.
<koegs> ohja, gar nicht drauf geachtet
<d0x> hatte gehofft es gibt eine dpkg -reconfigure oder so etwas
<koegs> dann was LetoThe2nd sagt
<LetoThe2nd> ausserdem geht "chown myuser /" unter nem annähernd normalen ubuntu sicher nicht durch....
<d0x> Hatte -R dran
<d0x> habs nur eben vergessen
<LetoThe2nd> und sudo davor...
<d0x> genau ;D. Dann danke fuer die info
<LetoThe2nd> [X] sie haben einmal backup-verifikation gewonnen. herzlichen glückwunsch!
<d0x> juhuu, danke <D
<deem> hi. ich hab hier so ein seltsames problem mit meinem gnome3 unter 14.04. Im Message Tray (Super+M) sind einige Programme offen, aber ohne Icon. Ich hab schon versucht den Icon Cache neu zu generieren, leider ohne Erfolg. Jemand ne Idee?
<dadrc> deem: mal ein anderes icontheme probiert?
<deem> mehrere sogar
<deem> bei allen verschwinden nach einiger zeit die icons
<dadrc> aber erstmal sind sie da?
<deem> japp
<deem> und mein pidgin erscheint auch nicht dauerhaft im message tray, obwohl es eingestellt ist, dass es da immer sein soll
<deem> aber das ist eher ein anderes problem
<dadrc> Gab mal einen Bug, der sowas verursacht hat. Ist das System komplett aktualisiert?
<deem> aktuell 14.04.3 und ich hab vor ca 10 minuten ein upgrade gemacht. sollte alles aktuell sein
<dadrc> hmhm
<dadrc> Sind die Buttons da, aber ohne Icons oder sind keine Buttons da?
<deem> die buttons sind da, ich hab nur keine icons
<deem> ich muss also raten, welches programm sich hinter dem hover verbirgt
<dadrc> eh, unpraktisch
<deem> ein wenig
<dadrc> Bisschen überfragt gerade
<deem> ich wollte aber eh mal auf 15.04 aktualisieren. vielleicht hilft das ja
<stevieh> nie verkehrt
<deem> allerdings hab ich auch gerade gelesen, dass gnome wohl gerne 24x24 icons hätte und alles andere ausblendet
<deem> hm... ich hab gerade ne nachricht bei pidgin bekommen. icon ist da. nur das von guake und einem anderen un bekannten programm fehlt
<dreamon> Wenn man unter Unity Programme direkt vom Desktop aus starten möchte. Gibt es einen einfacheren Weg als das Kopieren und aus dem /usr/share/application Ordner?
<jokrebel> dreamon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien/
<hirnlager> moin :)
<nunatak> hirnlager, moin!
<hirnlager> nicht viel los hier?
<nagetier> hirnlager, hier ist ausschließlich support.. ist gut so, wenn nicht viel los ist ;)
<hirnlager> achsoo ja xD
<jokrebel> Weil die Plauderei nebenan statfindet. Hier ist knallharter Support ;-)
<nagetier> :)
<hirnlager> ok dan habe ich doch etwas fällt mir gerade ein :)
<hirnlager> und zwar habe ich 14.04 drauf und die ati/amd treiber aktiviert, aber trotz dem sind die fenster schwammig beim verschieben ;(
<jokrebel> Na dann schieß los. Am besten gleich mit Eckdaten Deines Systems und Fehlermeldungen.
<jokrebel> Unity-Oberfläche? 
<hirnlager> klar habe ich im internet schon gesucht aber entweder ich suche nach dem falcchen mit den faloschen begriffen, oder ich weiss auch nicht :/
<hirnlager> xfce
<jokrebel> Ist das ein älterer Rechner/Grafikkarte? Oder sehr neu? Zeig mal ein "lspci" in einem PasteBinService
<hirnlager> mom
<hirnlager> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14431822/
<hirnlager> naja nicht das aktuellste system
<hirnlager> aber so wie ich das verstanden habe sollten die kompenten "perfekt" sein
<jokrebel> und was meinst Du mit "schwammig"?
<David1977> Was meinst du denn mit schwammig?
<David1977> lol
<hirnlager> ja beim verschieben
<David1977> zuckt es oder schwimmt es?
<hirnlager> also es zieht immer ein wenig nach
<David1977> vielleicht ein Effekt?
<hirnlager> es zuckt beim schwimmen xD
<hirnlager> ok evtl mal den bademeister fragen xD
<jokrebel> hirnlager: wie ist denn die CPU Auslaustung in diesem "Zustand". Mit top zB.
<hirnlager> oh hmm habe gerade nochmal glxgears gestartet, es läuft auch, aber immer bei 60fps ca
<hirnlager> ok mit htop gerade gschaut, ein kern ist dan bei ca 100%
<hirnlager> man merkt auch das der lüfter mehr arbeitet :/
<jokrebel> welcher Treiber ist für die Grafikkarte aktiv?
<hirnlager> fglrx, von den zusätzlichen
<hirnlager> hatte auch den fglrx-updates probiert
<hirnlager> und immer erst neustart zur sicherheit
<jokrebel> Dualscreen am Start?
<hirnlager> achso ja
<hirnlager> aber auch ohne das selbe
<jokrebel> also ohne die Karte zu kennen, hab aber da was gelesen. Keine Ahnung ob die tatsächlich zwei Ausgänge hat. Aber wenn ja, welchen nutzt Du?
<nagetier> hirnlager, die 60fps könnten durch aktiviertes v-sync hervorgerufen werden
<hirnlager> nagetier: ja stimmt, ok
<nagetier> benchen tut man immer ohne ;)
<hirnlager> ich nutz vga und dvi
<hirnlager> ja
<hirnlager> ich möchte ja nicht krass schnell, lieber krass toll xD
<hirnlager> aber das mit dem fenster stört richtig :/
<hirnlager> spielen tuhe ich ja nur mit html.css,php.. xD
<hirnlager> währe halt toll wenn das noch behoben werden könnte, dan ist alles soweit perfekt :)
<hirnlager> praktisch mein traumsystem
<jokrebel> mal mit geringere Auflösung versuchen vielleicht. Und vielleicht auch mal mit ner aktuellen Live CD. Ach ja - 14.04 LTS - zeig mal ein "uname -a" bitte.
<hirnlager> Linux pc10von100 3.19.0-43-generic #49~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 31 15:44:49 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hirnlager> also auch erst neu
<hirnlager> hmm geringere auflösung oO
<hirnlager> hm am kernel sollte es ja nicht liegen, oder kann es helfen wenn ich selber einen baue?
<hirnlager> ok dan müsste ich mich erstmal schauen wie man das machte mit dem kernel :/
<jokrebel> wollt nur wissen, welchen Du nutzt. Hast Du mit 14.04.3 erst neu installiert?
<hirnlager> ja aber das problem war auch vorher da
<hirnlager> mir viel das ebend halt ein, das es da noch ein kleines ungelösstes problem gab
<jokrebel> soweit ich weiß ist jetzt ne ATI meist nicht die Turbokarte :-/
<ppq> und der amd-treiber nicht der flotteste
<jokrebel> ppq: gäb es was besseres von dem ich nichts weiß (für diese Karte)?
<ppq> nein
<ppq> die treibersituation ist generell nicht so rosig bei amd
<jokrebel> *schweißabtupf*
<ppq> hehe
<hirnlager> ja ok wer tauscht amd gegen nvidia (eine "bessere")? xD
<jokrebel> Ja ich weiß. Hab hier auch nen Rechner mit ATI/AMD grad mal mit 1024xXX im Betrieb
<hirnlager> sollte aber auch low prifile sein
<ppq> hirnlager, http://geizhals.de/palit-geforce-gt-720-passiv-neat7200hd46h-a1154839.html
<hirnlager> ja, ok die schaute ich mir auch schon an
<hirnlager> aber preis leistung hmm
<ppq> viel billiger wirds nicht
<ppq> naja die 1 GB version gibt's für 40€
<Lembert> Hallo, mir ist hier ein älteres Notebook mit dem nicht mehr unterstützen Ubuntu 14.10 in die Hände gefallen. Diesem Teil möchte ich ein Upgrade auf eine aktuellere Ubuntu Version verpassen. Leider bringt apt dazu nur 404 Fehler. Ist es möglich das Notebook auf einen aktuellen Stand zu bringen ohne es komplett neu aufsetzen zu müssen?
<ppq> aber das lohnt ja auch nicht dann
<ppq> Lembert, ja, old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ppq> als repo nutzen
<ppq> statt de.archive.ubuntu.com
<Lembert> das heist ich muss alle Zeilen der sources list umschreiben?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> Lembert, achso, übrigens. lieber neu installieren statt upgraden, dann hast du auch ein sauberes system ohne altlasten. geht auch viel schneller
<ppq> du müsstest ja eh zwei mal upgraden, einmal auf 15.04 und einmal auf 15.10 sonst.
<Lembert> ok danke
<hirnlager> das heftige wäre wenn ich eine gerikkarte für 50 euro hole zahel ich ja fast mehr für diese als ich für den pc zahlte 
<jokrebel> Na dann mal mit weniger Auflösung und/oder Farbtiefe versuchen
<hirnlager> ja wegen der farbtiefe schaue ich gerade, aber finde da keine einstellungsmöglichkeit?
<hirnlager> naja mache mal neustart...
<hirnlager> hmm schade :(
<WolfiWolfi> hallo :)
<WolfiWolfi> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich hilfe bezüglich "ubuntu phone" und telegram krieg?
<ppq> ich glaube im englischen #ubuntu channel bist du da am besten aufgehoben
<ppq> oder #ubuntu-touch
<WolfiWolfi> dankeschön!
<WolfiWolfi> dann wünsche ich noch einen schönen abend!
<hirnlager> hmm das wurmt mich jetzt total xD
<hirnlager> ich fragte mich gerade ob das unter vbox auch so ist, ist es. aber dort ist das eher nebensache
<hirnlager> ist ja nur für php7 usw
<hirnlager> dort starte ich das system auch erst ohne gui und bei bedarf dan mit
<jaqone> HALLO habe immer noch probleme mit energy xt und jack (jack wird nicht erkannt) und energy als client anmelden funkt nicht hab mich an eine anleitung gehalten aber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14432431/
<jaqone> @Frickelpit hey du hast mir gestern sehr geholfen also das programm lässt sich (nachdem ich die 32bit version drauf habe) problemlos doppelklick öffnen nun ist das problem siehe paste
<hirnlager> hmm ok die bieten kein linux support?
<jaqone> nein nicht wirklich die haben eine anleitung wie das prob gelöst werden soll (sehr dürftig) das wars hab ich auch gemacht aber siehe paste fehler
<hirnlager> fatal error: alsa/asoundlib.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<jaqone> eine datei die man runterladen soll (jack.cpp) soll man irgendwie mit energy xt und jack verbinden so das energy xt zum clienten von jack wird aber wie genau ??? ich bin novice auf linux (ubuntu)
<hirnlager> meinst das?
<jaqone> ja das asoundlib soll wohl ein packet sein nur der lässt mich das nicht runter laden und installieren ich check das nicht
<jaqone> hat denn keiner ein herz und hilft mir
<hirnlager> helfen würde ich können, aber können :/
<hirnlager> mich ärgert ja gerade dieses schwammige verhalten
<hirnlager> auch wenn ich aktuell keine fenster verschieben müsste aber der moment wird kommen
<nagetier> jaqone, lies mal hier - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Studio/ "Ergänzung eines bestehenden Systems"
<nagetier> denke das sollte fehlenden Pakete nachinstallieren
<hirnlager> hmm ok habe jetzt mal openbox getestet, nur mal aus neugier aber dort das selbe prob :/
<jaqone> leider lässt er mich nichts davon installieren egal was ich (im terminal) eingebe egal hab kein bock mehr heute
<jokrebel> grenzwertige Hardware ist grenzwertige Hardware
<hirnlager> ich weiss noch damals gab es das prob auch mit den fenster verschieben... 
<hirnlager> da wollte ich einem freund zeigen wie toll linux doch sei, aber sowas versaut einem die show xD
<hirnlager> ist doch komisch alles, es giebt zu viel hardware 
<hirnlager> ich mag linux trotz dem
<jokrebel> hirnlager: Nimm halt einfach geringere Auflösung. Ich hab hier auch nur 1024x920 oder so
<hirnlager> und wo sollen die anwendung hinpassen?
<hirnlager> ja ok eine notlösung wäre das
<jokrebel> NoHighEnd- oder AlteHardware kann man halt nicht bis aufs letzte was aktuelle OS hergeben ausreitzen.
<jokrebel> hirnlager: Was hast Du denn aktuell für Auflösung gewählt?
<hirnlager> 1920x1080
<hirnlager> und halt 1280x1024
<hirnlager> dachte ja openbox hilft, aber hmm
<hirnlager> hmm mal schauen ob es im live system auch so ist, bis gleich
<nyso> Guten Abend
<jokrebel> nyso: Hallo
<nyso> Kann man irgendwas machen, dass die Notifications in Ubuntu klickbar sind? Sprich sobald die angezeigt werden und man draufklickt, dass sich der entsprechende Inhalt öffnet?
<jokrebel> welche "Notifications" meinst Du? 
<nyso> Oben rechts, zum Beispiel die Benachrichtung, als du meinen Namen erwähnt hast hier im Chat
<jokrebel> nyso: Was nutzt Du für IRC? Und welches Ubuntu mit welchem Desktop?
<jokrebel> kannst ja mal nen Screenshot irgendwo hochladen und uns den Link dorthin geben.
<hirnlager> also im live system lief es normal
<nyso> Ubuntu 5.10 standard Desktop und IRC Client ist Smuxi
<hirnlager> nun habe ich aber ein anderes prob :/ hatte gerade einen stromausfall
<hirnlager> und nun habe ich keine menues usw 
<hirnlager> irgendwer möchte mich heute ärgern :/
<jokrebel> smuxi? Nie gehört - aber die Popups von Unity sind nicht klickbar soweit ich weiß
<nyso> Das erklärt einiges, danke ^
<jokrebel> hirnlager: Lief vielleicht grad ein Update während des Stromausfalls?
<jokrebel> hirnlager: Was sagt ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<stevieh> aber ubuntu 5.10 solltest du eh mal updaten.
<nyso> 15.10 XD
<nyso> hab aber damals tatsächlich mit 4.10 angefangen bis 10.10, seit dem Linux Pause, jetzt wieder da, hat sich nicht soooo viel verbessert ^
<nyso> ach halt 11.04 war ich auch noch dabei
<jokrebel> nyso: Nach wie vor Hardwareabhängig und auf die Kooperation der Hersteller angewiesen
<nyso> allerdings, aber nicht nur das, sondern auch was usability und design angeht
<jokrebel> Aber für Smalltalk gehn wir wenn dann besser in den Offtoic-Kabal
<nyso> ups sry, bin wieder ruhig ^^
<jokrebel> Offtopic
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-08
<hirnlager> moin
<hirnlager> weiss jemmend wie ich es unterbinde das "https://www.google.de/search?client=ubuntu" der query anghängt witd?
<hirnlager> also "client=ubuntu" 
<_moep_> ne andere suchmaschine nutzen?!
<jokrebel> Im Browser? Welcher? Vermutlich macht der das.
<hirnlager> ubuntu firefox
<dadrc> suchmaschineneintrag im firefox entsprechend editieren
<hirnlager> ja sowas dachte ich auch zuerst
<hirnlager> aber, dort kann man nur entfernen oder hinzufügen
<dadrc> löschen, neu hinzufügen?
<hirnlager> ja evtl, oO
<dadrc> ansonsten search.json in deinem Firefox-Profil aufmachen und entsprechend ändern
<hirnlager> nee immer noch
<dadrc> guck mal in deinem profil in searchplugins, gibts da jetzt eine datei für google?
<hirnlager> habe mal grep -r -i 'client=ubuntu' ./
<hirnlager>  da kam: "submissionURL":"https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&
<deem> Hi. Ich habe gestern ein Upgrade auf 15.04 gemacht, als wir in der Firma nen Stromausfall hatten. Jetzt bekomme ich beim booten die Fehlermeldung "Target filesystem doesn't requested /sbin/init". /bin/sh: 0: Can't open recovery". Ich versuche gerade mittels Grub das Recovery zu booten, weil ich aus einem Live-System heraus die Pakete procps, brltty und apport-gtk nicht fixen konnte, weil ein Service nicht gestartet war.
<deem> Laut diesem Link hier https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/init-system-helpers/+bug/1436956 wurde der Bug, der das eigentlich verursacht bereits gefixt
<jokrebel> ich denke eher, dass das keine Bug ist sondern dem Stromausfall während des Upgrades zuzuschrieben ist.
<deem> ist wahrscheinlicher. Wie bekomme ich das jetzt repariert?
<jokrebel> ich würde chroot empfehlen und da dann ein "apt-get -f install"
<deem> jokrebel: das geht leider nicht, weil mein dpkg ein wenig... ähm... korrupt ist :D
<deem> apt-get install -f wirft immer die meldung, dass ich dpkg manuell ausführen muss
<deem> ein dpkg --configure -a hat zumindest einige pakete fertig konfiguriert
<k1l_> seit 15.04 ist systemd das init und nicht mehr upstart
<jokrebel> deem: Von einer LIve-CD aus in ein chroot-Umgebung...
<k1l_> warscheinlich ist genau da das upgrade hängen geblieben.
<deem> jokrebel: hab ich
<deem> k1l_: und nu?
<k1l_> deem: kannst du im grub einen alten kernel booten der mit upstart gelabled ist?
<deem> ja
<k1l_> weil das sollte ja noch funktionieren.
<deem> ich versuch es mal mit nem reinstall von systemd-sysv, weil ich gerade in nem livesystem bin
<deem> wenn das nicht klappt, versuch ich mal den kernel mit upstart
<deem> lüppt wieder
<deem> neuinstallieren von systemd-sysv brachte besserung. danach hat mein system noch ca 331 pakete aktualisiert und jetzt läufts wieder
<deem> mal schauen, wie stabil das jetzt ist :D
<ska__> hallo, kann mir jemand helfen um einen eigenen Irc-Nick zu erstellen in den man sich immer wieder einloggen und somit von keinem anderen benutzbar ist?
<ska__> !channels
<ska__> !list
<ppq> ska__, /msg nickserv help register
<ska__> danke, ppq
<ppq> befehle mit ! vorne gehen hier nicht, es gibt keinen bot der darauf hört
<ska__> ich bin ganz neu hier :/
<ppq> kein problem
<ppq> ska__, wenn du einen nick registriert hast, solltest du in deinem irc-client auto-identify per SASL einstellen
<ska__> okay also ich geb zuerst ./msg REGISTER xxx  xxx@email.xx ein
<ppq> /msg nickserv register hierdeinpasswort hierdeinemailadresse@web.de
<ppq> das wird deinen aktuellen(!) nick registrieren
<ppq> wenn du einen bestimmten willst, einfach ändern mit    /nick neuernick
<ppq> bitte keine nicks testweise registrieren, such dir einen aus und bleib dabei
<test12222> okay gibt es eine begrenzung wie oft ich meinen Nick ändern kann?
<test12222> ohne dass ich ihn registriere
<k1l> ska_: ofte nickswechsel sind von anderen usern eher ungern gesehen hier auf freenode. such dir einen nick aus und guck ob er schon vergeben ist. das kannst du auch mit "/msg nickserv info nick" machen
<ska_> ppq, darf ich dir eine chatnachricht schicken?
<ppq> ska_, du kannst gerne rüberkommen nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic - da ist mehr los, hier ist ja nur der support-channel ;)
<ska_> wie? 
<jokrebel> ska_: mit "/join #ubuntu-de-offtopic"
<ska_> ich hab ein kleines problem mit meiner Lautstärke regelung (meine lautsprecher buttons lautlos lauter leiser zeigt es mir auf der benutzeroberfläche an wenn ich sie betätige) aber die lautstärke ändert sich nicht auch wenn ich auf stumm schalte 
<ska_> woran könnte das liegen?
<k1l> guck, dass in den soundeinstellungen auch das richtige gerät ausgewähl tist
<k1l> also maus auf das lautsprecher icon, dann klangeinstellungen, dann unter ausgabe ein gerät asuwählen
<ska_> danke hat geklappt , k1l
<ska_> mir zeigt es 2x Internes Audio Analog Stereo an stimmt da etwas nicht?
<k1l> kommt auf dein gerät an
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-09
<uniCAT> unter xbuntu kann die cd-r nicht beschrieben werden. ist xfburn überhaupt ein optimales Werkzeug dafür? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Programm?
<bekks> Bestimmt hat jemand Erfahrung damit. xfburn ist in sofern optimal, als dass es ein Tool dafür ist, was du tun möchtest - eine CD beschreiben.
<uniCAT> aber für 20 wav dateien braucht er bestimmt keine 45-60 min, oder?
<bekks> Kommt auf die WAV Dateien an.
<bekks> Und deine Einstellungen.
<uniCAT> Einstellungen : Standard
<bekks> Was genau nichts über die Schreibgeschwindigkeit sagt.
<uniCAT> cd-ROM: 100 oldies... sehr wahrscheinlich copy-schutz drauf
<uniCAT> cdrom arbeitet im laufwerk
<bekks> Was genau nichts über die Schreibgeschwindigkeit aussagt.
<uniCAT> sorry, SG auf max eingestellt
<bekks> Was auch immer "max" in deinem Fall sein mag.
<uniCAT> bekks, ich könnte Dir irgendwelche Daten liefern, aber ich weiß nicht so ganz was Du brauchst :-)
<bekks> Die Schreibgeschwindigkeit, wie ich bereits zum dritten Mal sage.
<bekks> 45-60Minuten entspricht in etwa 1x 
<bekks> Was völlig normal für eine Audio CD ist.
<uniCAT> ups... wirklich?????
<bekks> Rechne es doch selbst aus.
<bekks> Wie lang ist die Spielzeit der CD?
<uniCAT> 67m 45s
<bekks> Also im etwa 1x Schreibgeschwindigkeit.
<uniCAT> da bin ich jetzt sprachlos...
<bekks> ..weil man das so einfach selbst errechnen kann.
<uniCAT> tja, dann habe ich noch bei simulation Häkchen gesetzt
<bekks> Also braucht das ganze doppelt so lange.
<uniCAT> werden .wav's langsamer geschrieben als normale Dateien, oder geht es hier um reine Datenmenge, die verarbeitet werden muss?
<bekks> Es geht um de CD Typ.
<bekks> *den
<bekks> Und darum, dass du das ganze auch noch simulierst vor dem Schreiben.
<uniCAT> cd-r 80/700MB multispeed 1-48x
<bekks> ...
<bekks> Du schreibst eine Audio CD und simulierst das ganze auch noch.
<uniCAT> mache das zum ersten mal...
<uniCAT> ja
<bekks> Aber du rechnest nicht zum ersten Mal, oder?
<uniCAT> hab ich was falsch gemacht?
<uniCAT> dr tietel habe ich bis jetzt nicht geschafft
<uniCAT> dachte dass der vorgang 48x schneller läuft als normal
<uniCAT> also ca . 1,5 min
<bekks> LOL
<uniCAT> falsch gedacht?
<bekks> Ja.
<uniCAT> misst
<uniCAT> ich habe auf den xfburn geschimpft 
<uniCAT> und den vorgang heute schon 2x mit gewalt abgebrochen
<uniCAT> nicht klug von mir , oder?
<uniCAT> ok... dann warte ich mal ab... vielleicht bis 5 Uhr bin ich damit fertig
<uniCAT> danke für Aufklärung
<uniCAT> bekks, mit dem xfburn läuft was gewaltig falsch..
<uniCAT> konnte die .wav's aus unerklärlichem Grund nicht brennen
<uniCAT> cd-rom läuft sich heiß, brummt... effektiv passiert aber nix
<jokrebel> Kopiergeschützt vielleicht?
<uniCAT> jokrebel, ich vermute es auch...
<uniCAT> jokrebel, wie kann ich es feststellen?
<uniCAT> ob der KS vorhanden ist?
<uniCAT> aktiv ist
<uniCAT> copy kills music vielleicht?
<uniCAT> es ist eine oldie CD von eurotrends austria. nichts edles.
<uniCAT> jokrebel,  ich habe mir schon etwas einfallen lassen :-) thx
<argon18> hallo
<argon18> ist das normal, wenn ich den shutdown befehl nur mit rootrechten, aber "shutdown -h now" ohne root-rechte ausführen kann?
<David1977> normalerweise nicht
<David1977> wenn du aber einmal shutdown ausgeführt hast und dann dein root passwort eingeben musstest, ist das für shutdown -h now immer noch gültig
<argon18> auch nach einem reboot
<argon18> ?
<argon18> der befehl lässt sich auch ohne rootrechte ausführen
<stevieh> /dev/mmcblk0p1 on /media/foobar/disk type fuseblk
<stevieh> wie seh ich da was für ein fs drauf ist?
<jeeare> Hi
<ppq> stevieh, sudo blkid
<stevieh> merci. iihhh... exfat
<ppq> hihi
<jeeare> Ich würde gern meine gesicherte Openvpn config mit allen Keys wieder herstellen, das alleinige Rückspielen in /etc/openvpn und neustarten des Service allein brachte aber kein Erfolg :/
<stevieh> kann ich exfat mit ubuntu formatieren?
<stevieh> hat sich erledgit, die neue karte ist schon exfat
<ppq> stevieh, mach einfach ein vfat draus
<stevieh> ppq: ne, da gehen doch keine Dateien > 2 Gig, oder?
<ppq> >4
<stevieh> aber wie gesagt, die neue karte kam schon mit exfat
<ppq> macht ja nix
<stevieh> ppq: findest du?
<stevieh> man hat schon manchmal filmchen, die ein wenig grösser sind
<ppq> an exfat stört mich, dass es halt nur von fuse unterstützt wird aus lizenzgründen, nicht nativ..
<ppq> ah ok, dann ists natürlich was anderes
<ppq> wobei, wenn du die im android handy hast, kannst du ja auch echte dateisysteme nutzen
<ppq> ext*
<stevieh> klar. die karte ist jetzt einmal zum migrieren im Laptop, danach kommt sie wieder ins handy.
<stevieh> ja, wäre auch ne idee, aber nicht dass ich dann noch Hassel mit den Rechten bekomme. so wie in Leipzig.
<ppq> hihi :)
<ppq> lässt sich alles lösen
<stevieh> zu spät. Kopiert scho :-)
<manpo> Guten Tag Frohes Neues ;-) FRAGE ich habe meine druckertreiber geschossen mit den einstellungsänderungen wegen einer fehlenden farbe Wird der bei eienr neuinstalation des druckers zurückgesetzt
<manpo> der nozzelprint eigentest des druckers zeigt die richtigen farben 
<jokrebel> was ist denn nozzelprint?
<bastl> drupal-support
<florian838> Hallo, wie kann ich eine bestimmte Zeile einer Textdatei im Terminal auslesen?
<ppq> florian838, da gibt's sehr viele wege, zb. mit sed: sed -n '3p' test.txt
<ppq> florian838, mehrere zeilen gehen auch: sed -n '3,5p' test.txt # für zeilen 3-5. mehrere einzelne einfach mit ; dazwischen
<florian838> Danke, klappt ;)
<Lembert> Hallo, ich hab vorhin ein altes Dell Notebook mit Broadcom BCM4311 mit dem aktuellen Xubuntu bespielt. Leider wird mein Wlan nicht erkannt. Wie kann ich das lösen?
<Frickelpit> Lembert: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Broadcom/
<jokrebel> ohje b43
<bekks> Wieso ohje? Der b43 ist der stabilste Chipsatz den ich bisher bei WLAN gesehen habe :)
<bekks> Ich find die super :)
<jokrebel> Nur halt nicht in der Standardinstallation enthalten und muss schon seit langem händisch nachinstalliert werden bekks
<bekks> Ist doch nicht tragisch.
<jokrebel> wenn man keine LAN-Möglichkeit hat durchaus nicht so einfach (wenn auch nicht unmöglich)
<bekks> Ich habe bisher noch niemanden getroffen, der keine LAN-Möglichkeit hatte/hat. Es mag manchmal viel Aufwand sein, aber gehen tut das eigentlich immer.
<bekks> Vor allem weil man das genau ein einziges Mal tun muss. Und nicht jeden zweiten Tag aufs Neue.
<BuschMann> 'nabend!
<nagetier> auch so
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-10
 * ninfoo slaps dasjoe around a bit with a large fishbot
<uniCAT> bekks, der Vorgang von gestern ist gescheitert (brennen von .WAV) Grund: KopieSchutz
<uniCAT> bei sudo get-apt update erscheinen Begriffe wie: ign, holen, ok. Welche Bedeutung haben sie?
<uniCAT> dann : Es wurden 4.329 kB in 19 s geholt (221 kB/s)
<uniCAT> was wurde da konkret geholt, da ich ja bei sudo apt-get dist-upgrade keinen Vorgang anstoße
<uniCAT> verstehe ich nicht. 
<ring0> update holt aktuelle listen der verfügbaren paktete, bei dir grad 4.320 kB
<uniCAT> ich dachte es würde Aktualisierung angestoßen
<ring0> nein, apt-get update holt nur listen
<ring0> upgrade bzw. dist-upgrade installiert dann neuere pakete anhand der listen
<uniCAT> also die neue Liste muss gegen ???? was? gerechnet werden?
<uniCAT> gegen auf dem Rechter vorhandene liste des letzten Standes
<uniCAT> wenn ich das so sagen darf
<uniCAT> richtig?
<ring0> jo
<uniCAT> jetzt hat es geklingelt bei mir , danke 
<ring0> gerne
<andi1818> fette drecksau
<andi1818> fette drecksau
<andi1818> fette drecksau
<andi1818> fette drecksau
<andi1818> fette drecksau
<andi1818> fette drecksau
<andi1818> fette drecksau
<andi1818> fette drecksau
<andi1818> fette drecksau
<uniCAT> ich möchte eine alte oldie cd ausschließlich zu privaten Zwecken nach § 108b Absatz 1 des UrhG mit xfburn kopieren
<uniCAT> ist das überhaupt technisch möglich?
<ppq> nein
<ppq> bei oldies setzt der brenner aus
<uniCAT> missssst
<uniCAT> dachte ich mir
<uniCAT> und die sony vaio lpapie kackt ab
<uniCAT> ups, sorry
<uniCAT> vielleicht wenn ich das auf der durchreise durch AU (auf der brenner) mache, dann vielleicht? :-)
<uniCAT> allen die Wache sieben, GN8
<uniCAT> schieben, sorry
<Yeeze> Hallo :)
<Yeeze> Ich habe Probleme dabei in mein Ubuntu 15.04 über chroot reinzugehen
<Yeeze> Ich versuche etwas zu reparieren, aber seltsamerweise sind viele der binaries die ich dann sehe aus der busybox (bspw. tar)
<Yeeze> Also über chroot reingehen geht, nur dann ist mein Environment kaputt
<Yeeze> Wie kann ich da wieder mein normales Environment bekommen?
<jokrebel> Sicher dass Du alle nötigen Schritte für die chroot-Umgebung korrekt gemacht hast?
<Yeeze> Eigentlich schon, ich habe folgendes gemacht:
<Yeeze> cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 root; vgchange -a y; mount /dev/fornax-a-vg/root /mnt; mount --rbind /sys /mnt/sys; mount --rbind /proc /mnt/proc; mount --rbind /dev /mnt/dev
<jokrebel> ach herje - was verschlüsseltes. Da bin ich dann auch schon wieder raus...
<Yeeze> Entschlüsseln geht ohne Probleme
<Yeeze> und dann chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<jokrebel> Yeeze: Mag sein, nur hab ich da dann keine Ahnung und kann deshalb auch nicht helfen. Da wirst Du warten müssen, bis sich jemand meldet, der sich auch mit Verschlüsseltem auskennt.
<_moep_> Yeeze: ich glaub die mounts sind falsch
<Yeeze> okay, wie sollten sie denn sein?
<_moep_> probier mal: sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev , sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys , sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc , sudo cp /proc/mounts /mnt/etc/mtab u dann erst
<_moep_> sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash 
<Yeeze> Ich starte kurz neu, um sicherzugehen, dass alles sauber ist
<Yeeze> cp: '/proc/mounts' and '/mnt/etc/mtab' are the same files (ich denke mal das ist okay?)
<Yeeze> Okay, bin jetzt im chroot
<_moep_> ja
<_moep_> jetzt probier noch mal
<Yeeze> Habe aber noch den PATH vom nixos stick
<Yeeze> Also /bin/tar sagt immernoch es sei von busybox
<_moep_> dann  bin ich raus
<Yeeze> Okay, trotzdem danke :)
<Yeeze> Ich war da auch schon öfter mal über ein chroot drin, aber da war alles normal. Das ist erst aufgetreten, nachdem ich ein apt-get upgrade aus einem chroot (als es noch kein busybox environment war) gemacht habe
<jokrebel> Oh man! DejaDup schmeißt immer Fehler, dass der FTP-Server beschäftigt sei. Von nem anderen Client aus geht es aber einwandfrei mit den selben Einstellungen unter Speicherort.
<jokrebel> Clientneustart hat es behoben
<Lembert> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit einem alten Notebook auf dem ich das aktuelle Xubuntu installiert hab. Da dort ein Broadcom Chip fürs wlan verwendet wird, musste ich in der Vergangenheit immer einen zusätzlichen Treiber aktivieren. Das hab ich getan, hat aber nichts bewirkt. Ebenso ein Neustart. Nachher hab ich den Treiber wieder deaktiviert. Nun ist mein eth0 verschwunden und es funktioniert nun garkein Netzwerk mehr. Wie löse ich das 
<bekks> Dann hast du wesentlich mehr getan als nur den b43 Treiber zu deaktivieren - was GENAU hast du denn alles getan?
<Lembert> das vorgehen war xubuntu installieren, zusätzlicher treiber aktiviert, Neustart, gesehen das es nicht läuft, zusätzlichen treiber deaktiviert, Neustart, gesehen das eth0 auch weg ist
<Lembert> ok ich hab vorher noch chrome installiert, aber mehr wars nicht
<bekks> Welchen zusätzlichen Treiber genau? Und wie hast du "gesehen dass es nicht läuft"? Und wie hast du gesehen, dass eth0 auch weg ist?
<Lembert> den genauen treibernamen kann ich dir nicht mehr nennen, da dieser jetzt auch nicht mehr angezeigt wird,das war irgendwas mit brd043 oder so ähnlich, das war der einzige der angezeigt wurde
<Lembert> bei ifconfig war eth0 weg
<Lembert> bzw ist noch
<bekks> Der genaue Treibername ist essentiell wichtig.
<bekks> Und ifconfig sagt nicht viel, ifconfig -a schon.
<Lembert> da
<bekks> Na also.
<Lembert>  sorry "da" war ein tippfehler ;) ifconfig -a ist auch nur lo zu sehen
<Lembert> da der entsprechende treiber nicht mehr angezeigt wird, kann ich dir den genauen namen nicht nennen
<bekks> Welches WLAN Chipset hast du, und welches Ethernet Chipset hast du?
<Lembert> wlan bcm4311
<Frickelpit> Lembert: lspci und nach der id suchen, sollte mit 14e4 anfangen
<Lembert> ethernet bcm4401-B0
<bekks> Lembert: Was passiert in dmesg nach einem "sudo modprobe b44"?
<Lembert> modprobe bleibt irgendwie hängen
<Lembert> dmesg ist leer
<bekks> dmesg kann nicht leer sein.
<Frickelpit> dmesg kann nicht leer sein
<Lembert> nothing has been logged yet steht da
<bekks> Das kann nicht sein :)
<bekks> Dann ist das jedenfalls kein Ubuntu.
<Lembert> xubuntu ;)
<Lembert> soll ichn foto machen? da wirst aber auch nich mehr sehn ^^
<Lembert> ich hab gestern abend das aktuelle minimal mit xubuntu Oberfläche installiert
<bekks> Dann möchte ich die komplette Ausgabe von dmesg sehen, ja.
<Lembert> das zweite mal jedenfalls schon, da bei der ersten installation das selbe war mit deb treibern
<Lembert> den
<Lembert> ok sofort
<Frickelpit> Lembert: und warum hast du nicht wie gestern schon erklärt, den b43 installiert?
<Lembert> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-29386498/IMG_20160110_125056.jpg.html
<Frickelpit> dmesg nicht sudo cat blödsinn tippen
<Lembert> gestern hab ich die schritte der wikiseite abgearbeitet, dadurch kams auch zum wegfall des eth0, daher wusste ich nicht wie weiter und hab nochmal neu installiert
<Lembert> ok ich ging davon aus das ich in die dmesg datei gucken soll, nur dmesg bringt nen Haufen
<Lembert>  nach was soll ich bei dmesg gucken
<bekks> 0110 124923 < bekks> Dann möchte ich die komplette Ausgabe von dmesg sehen, ja.
<bekks> Danach ^
<bekks> Und in der Anleitung die man Dir gestern gab, steht a) nichts von sudo cat blah, b) nichts von der Deaktivierung vom b43 (den du für deine HW zwingend benötigst) und c) hilft eine Neuinstallation nicht dabei Probleme zu lösen.
<Lembert> dmesg: http://pastebin.com/QEjVYX6X
<bekks> Rebooten und nochmal probieren - du hast kernel stack traces in dmesg.
<Lembert> dmesg nach reboot, http://pastebin.com/72n0rrPC
<bekks> und jetzt nochmal den artikel ducharbeiten.
<Lembert> ist es möglich vorher noch eth0 zu aktivieren? 
<bekks> Vor was?
<Lembert> vor dem durcharbeiten
<bekks> modprobe b44
<bekks> mit sudo natürlich.
<Lembert> bleibt hängen
<bekks> dmesg.
<Lembert> http://pastebin.com/DwKtMcQG
<bekks> Finde ich spannend. ICh behaupte mal, du hast da noch wesentlich mehr zuerfummelt :)
<Lembert> inwiefern?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung was du da alles gefummelt hast.
<Lembert> also ich hab seit der letzten Installation nur das vorhin geschriebene ausgeführt
<Lembert> gehts schneller wenn ich die sache nochmal 15min neu aufsetze und nochmal die wikiseite durcharbeite?
<bekks> Wie lange hast du gestern für die Wikieseitre gebraucht?
<Lembert> ein paar minuten
<bekks> ...
<woti94> Relay chat
<jokrebel> thunderbird-locale-de ist installiert aber Thunderbird kommt immer noch mit Englischem Menü daher.
<jokrebel> Wie bekomm ich das Menü auf Deutsch?
<k1l> nach einem update dauerts meist etwas bis das an die neue version angepasst ist.
<jokrebel> k1l: Das ist schon ewig auf Englisch und ist ein 15.10 
<jokrebel> Hatte mich nur bisher noch nicht drum gekümmert (Zeitmangel)
<dreamon> jokrebel, Deutsch (DE) Language Pack (Thunderbird) 38.5.1 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Was kann ich mit dieser Information anfangen?
<dreamon> Du installierst das addon und stellst auf Deutsch um.. fertig
<jokrebel> dreamon: Danke
<dreamon> Sollte unter Addons Sprachen dann zu finden sein.. Eventuell noch aktivieren.
<jokrebel> und für was ist dann das Ubuntu-Paket thunderbird-locale-de?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Hat schon geklappt, thx
<dreamon> jokrebel, Das ist eine gute Frage. Hab mich damals auch gewundert. Aber hier führte es zum Erfolg.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ah schön. (Gut das ich dir auch mal helfen konnte) :)
<nsodsi> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das in den supportchannel passt aber ich frag einfach mal hier. für windows gibt es ein programm das nimmt ein fenster (auch vollbild) und klont das in ein anderes fenster was immer im vordergrund ist und größenverstellbar ist. (ontopreplica) gibt es so etwas auch für ubuntu?
<nsodsi> sollte ich hier falsch sein jagt mich mit mistgabeln raus ^^
<jokrebel> Ist eine durchaus interessante (und wohl auch supportbezogen) Frage. So sowas wie VNC nur nicht für den ganzen Desktop sondern ein einzelnes Fenster sein?
<jokrebel> *soll
<nsodsi> ne das soll schon auf der gleichen maschine laufen. und auch dem gleichen desktop laufen. es soll mir halt da ich keinen zweiten monitor hab ein bestimmtes fenster (zb nen stream) als teil des bildschirms anzeigen und zwar immer im vordergrund. so das ich auf den anderen fenstern arbeiten (also zocken) kann und das trotzdme immer sehe 
<jokrebel> nsodsi: ssh -X <programmname> könnte zB. einzelne grafische Programme "entfernt" ausführen. Reicht Dir sowas?
<lilith_corp> ich hab das hier zu ontopreplica gefunden: http://alternativeto.net/software/ontopreplica/
<lilith_corp> sonst nur themen ins nichts bislang ..
<nsodsi> windows und mac genau aber kein ubuntu bzw linux ^^
<lilith_corp> mhm, leider
<nsodsi> jokrebel das hätte ich dann auch nciht immer als overlay
<nsodsi> oder seh ich das falsch
<lilith_corp> und zu Mac gibts auch keine brücke so dass man das Programm zb unter Wine betreiben könnte? Mac ist ja zumindest noch unixoid, würd ich denken.
<lilith_corp> so wie Wine für Win-progs meinte ich eben.
<jokrebel> das "ssh -X tollesProgram"? Nö, das verhält sich wie ein lokales Fenster. Nur dass das Programm auf dem entfernten Rechner löuft.
<nsodsi> ich wills ja eben nicht auf nem entfernten rechner sondern lokal auf dem gleichen. nur dann halt im vordergrund vor allem anderen ^^ ohne das es verschwindet wenn man in ein anderes fenster klickt
<jokrebel> nsodsi: Und warum skalierst Du nicht das originale Fenster und zwingst es in den Vordergrund?
<Frickelpit> nsodsi: normalerweise sollte der fenstermanager das können
<Frickelpit> kwin kann es afaik, wie es bei ubuntu und compiz aussieht, weiß ich nicht
<nsodsi> hab ich versucht aber bei nem vollbildprogramm von wine ausgeführt wirkt es nicht
<nsodsi> also ich kann bei den fenstern auswählen immer im vordergrund und auf aktive arbeitsfläche anzeigen aber irgendwie nciht wenn was im vollbild läft :D
<nsodsi> oder sollte das sein aber geht aufgrund eines bugs nbicht
<Frickelpit> ich hab weder das eine, noch das andere hier. deswegen kann ich dir nicht sagen, was du einstellen musst
<nsodsi> hm
<jokrebel> Ist "Vollbild" nicht per Definition "mir gehört der komplette Schirm"?
<nsodsi> nicht wenn in layern gearbeitet wird
<florian838> Ich bin gerade dabei, nicht mehr benötigte Pakete/Programme auf meinem Server ohne GUI zu deinstallieren. Kann ich jegliche zu gtk gehörende Pakete problemlos entfernen?
<bekks> Wenn du damit leben kannst, dass alle Applikationen die die entspr. Pakete als Abhängigkeiten ebenfalls gelöscht werden - klar.
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-02
<IchGucksLive> guten morgen frohes neues 
<IchGucksLive> Ich bin umgstiegen und nun komm ich nicht mal in das system  
<IchGucksLive> alles neu installiert partitionen gelöscht
<IchGucksLive> wenn ich nun mit e den grub auf single setze  komm ich in root
<IchGucksLive> mit cat etc/shadow sehe ich die pass
<DaVu> und du hast Ubuntu gerade frisch installiert?
<IchGucksLive> nun  bin ich etwas perplex 
<IchGucksLive> JA
<DaVu> welches Ubuntu denn?
<IchGucksLive> den uch hab bei der passwort auffordserung  den user alpha der ist aber in dr liste nicht mit drinn 
<IchGucksLive> 16.04
<IchGucksLive> sondern alpha-desktop
<IchGucksLive> das sollte der rechnername sein 
<DaVu> der Rechnername ist nicht der Username
<DaVu> ah
<DaVu> verlesen
<DaVu> entschuldigung
<IchGucksLive> ich  habe doch nur 1 passwort vergeben 
<IchGucksLive> wieso hab ich nun 2
<DaVu> du hast 2 verschiedene Passwörter? Oder 2 verschiedene User?
<IchGucksLive> das mantainence passwort ist das welches ich verbeben habe
<IchGucksLive> mit dem kann ich mich aber als user nicht einloggen
<IchGucksLive> das passwort das ich vergeben habe kann ich als root verwenden
<DaVu> und das ist auch korrekt
<DaVu> das gilt für den nutzer, den du angelegt hast und für root
<DaVu> root, als user, brauchst du aber unter Ubuntu nicht natic
<DaVu> nativ
<DaVu> da root durch das Kommando: sudo 
<DaVu> ersetzt wird
<IchGucksLive> ich weis es bin nur völlig irretiert nach 10.04 und 12.04 
<DaVu> man muss also "root" als User für Ubuntu nicht anlegen
<DaVu> das war auch schon bei 10.04 so
<IchGucksLive> ich leg mir mal eine neuen user an 
<DaVu> Um die Sache mal zu verkürzen....es ist also alles frisch installiert? Ubuntu ist das einzige System auf deiner Platter?
<IchGucksLive> ja
<DaVu> gut
<IchGucksLive> ich bin nun auch root
<DaVu> ja, jetzt hör erstmal zu, bevor du was komisches machst
<IchGucksLive> wenn ich su alpha eingebe kommt kein user
<DaVu> wenn du jetzt anfängst andere User anzulegen und damit dein System noch mehr verwirrst, würde ich dir eine neuinstallation empfehlen
<IchGucksLive> wass soll ich tun 
<DaVu> Ich vermute du hast bei dem Anlegen des Benutzers vielleicht nicht richtig aufgepasst
<DaVu> und dich ggf. verlesen
<DaVu> Also einmal schnell neu installieren und du bist in 20 Minuten fertig
<DaVu> dabei halt einfach etwas mehr aufpassen, was der Installationswizzard dich wann fragt
<DaVu> denn das, was dir da passiert ist, ist eigentlich bei einer frischen installation nicht möglich, wenn du richtig aufgepasst hast
<IchGucksLive> ok
<jokrebel> gibt es diesbezüglich speziell für Ubuntu's Thunderbird was neues? https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Thunderbird-Mozilla-schliesst-mit-Sicherheitsupdate-kritische-Luecken-3583472.html?utm_content=buffer1dfc3&utm_medium=social&utm_source=plus.google.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<le_bot> Title: Thunderbird: Mozilla schließt mit Sicherheitsupdate kritische Lücken | heise online (at www.heise.de)
<dadrc> Bisschen abwarten, wird schon im Laufe des Tages kommen
<jokrebel> merci
<jokrebel> trotz ausschließen von .cache und .gvfs kommt beim Sicherungsversuch von DejaDup immer folgende Fehlermeldung http://storage4.static.itmages.com/i/17/0102/h_1483357155_1874216_4672b094eb.jpeg ...ich bin Ratlos
<stevieh> haste mal logging angemacht? 
<jokrebel> nö, aber was soll mir das bringen. Wenn ich bei den "zu ignorierende Ordner" die zwei drin habe, sollte diese Meldung doch gar nicht kemmon dürfen
<stevieh> naja, vielleicht schreibt er was.
<stevieh> hast du die mal relativ und absolut probiert?
<stevieh> ich war mir eigentlih ziemlich sicher, dass z.B. der cache ordner ignoriert wurde
<jokrebel> versteh nicht, wie Du das meinst. Das ist ja mit ner GUI auszuwählen. Egal wie ich nach /home/myuser/.cache navigiere; in der GUI von DejaDups "zu ginorierende Ordner" steht dann ~/.cache (bzw..gvfs)
<stevieh> ok
<nagetier> Eine Wildcard mal angesetzt?
<stevieh> das ist auf dem Laptop meiner Gattin... ich bin mittlerweile zu duplicati umgeschwenkt.
<jokrebel> nagetier: hab jetzt mal noch ein ~/.* angelegt (was aber ja leider auch zur folge haben wird, dass auch die .config nicht mehr gesichert wird) mal schaun 
<nagetier> jokrebel: dachte eher an /home/USER/.gvfs und /home/USER/.gvfs/*
<jokrebel> komisch ... es werden trotzdem schon mal .config... und so weiter eingelsen
 * nagetier würde das Homeverzeichnis ausschreiben
<jokrebel> nagetier: Das kann ich in der GUI nicht; bzw. es wird dann nach "hinzufügen" automagisch ein ~ draus
<nagetier> ahso
<jokrebel> komischerweise ist das nur auf dem Rechner mit Lubuntu. Auf den anderen mit Unity läuft DejaDup ohne Fehlermeldung durch
<jokrebel> ah ich kes da grad was von nem Berechtigungsproblem. Mal schaun
<jokrebel> Ok! Die Datensicherung konnte nicht durchgeführt werden, weil die Verzeichnisse nicht (mehr?) dem User gehörten. Nun klappt auch die Sicherung dieser versteckten Unterverzeichnisse. .... was nun aber nicht erklärt, warum DejaDup geblacklistete Verzeichnisse trotzdem versucht zu sichern
<tinfoil_hat> hallo zusammen, ich habe Probleme meinen xbox one controller unter ubuntu gnome 16.04 lts zum laufen zu bringen, leider ohne erfolg. ich habe mir den artikel unter https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ zum xbox controller durchgelesen und befolgt. und auch xboxdrv ausprobiert, was ich aus den offiziellen paketen habe. jede art von hilfe ist wilkommen.
<le_bot> Title: Startseite › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tinfoil_hat> ach ja und lsusb gibt nur 1x Microsoft Corp. am entsprechenden usb port aus und nicht wie im artikel beschrieben 2 einträge mit Microsoft Corp.
<jokrebel> tinfoil_hat: Ist denn die (nur eine) ID wenigstens identisch mit einer aus dem Wiki-Artikel?
<jokrebel> und wenn dieser (nur) eine nicht der Controler sondern (nur) der Hub ist, wär das doof.
<LinuxFan> Hallo zusammen ich möchte eine Netzwerkebrücke  eth0 internet rein eth1 internet raus  
<LinuxFan> vieles probiert es funktioniert nicht
<jokrebel> wir wissen nicht was Du "vieles" probiert hast. Und schon zwei mal nicht, was die Fehlerauswirkungen und Meldungen des "funktioniert nicht" waren. Ggf. musst Du da noch wesentlich ausführlicher werden, sonst wird das mit Fehlersuche schwer
<jokrebel> OH Man!
<tinfoil_hat> jokrebel, die ID ist leider nicht die selbe :/ ich dachte die ID's werden dynamisch vergeben, wieder was dazu gelernt
<jokrebel> tinfoil_hat: Nach der xxxx:xxxx ID und dem Fehlverhalten könnte man mal versuchen zu googlen.
<tinfoil_hat> ok, ich frage mal dr. google
<jokrebel> Hab da auch gelesen, dass dafür noch ein spezieller Adapter nötig ist. Könnte ggf. auch an dem liegen?
<tinfoil_hat> naja, ich habe den controller ohne passendes usb kabel bekommen und habe einfach ein anderes genommen. Ich habe den Controller  in einer windows vm getestet und da hat er funktioniert, weiss nicht ob das was zur sache tut
<tinfoil_hat> auf jeden fall ist er via kabel verbunden und nich wireless
<LinuxFan> wie kann ich eine netzwerk brücke aufbauen eth0 zu eth1 internet weiter leiten 
<jokrebel> wir wissen nicht was Du "vieles" probiert hast. Und schon zwei mal nicht, was die Fehlerauswirkungen und Meldungen des "funktioniert nicht" waren. Ggf. musst Du da noch wesentlich ausführlicher werden, sonst wird das mit Fehlersuche schwer ....LinuxFan ... und nich immer so schnell davonlaufen bitte
<LinuxFan> <jokrebel> ich musste das netzwerk neu starten
<koegs> LinuxFan: willst du eine bridge bauen, willst du einen router haben? willst du NATen? vielleicht erstmal sagen was das eigentliche(!) ziel ist
<jokrebel> was im IRC fragen und dann <5 Minuten später den Kanal verlassen ist nicht produktiv
<LinuxFan> <koegs> ich habe eine bridge gebaut . die funktioniert . ich möchte gerne das ubuntu das internet weiterleitet als virusserver für die kinder . aber das internet funktioniert nicht über eth1
<koegs> also eigentlich einen router und nicht eine bridge?
<koegs> und was ist ein virusserver?
<koegs> ich empfehle einfach mal https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router/
<le_bot> Title: Router › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> da geht er wieder...
<tinfoil_hat> ok, ich bin ein bisschen weiter mit meinem controller. er schein tatsächlich erkannt zu werden. ich habe jetzt ein programm namens jstest ausprobiert und nach den output zu urteilen scheint der controller scheint erkannt zu werden. ich interpretiere den output als sei nur jeder button auf off gestellt. was meint ihr? http://imgur.com/a/hT5ly
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<tinfoil_hat> hmm... ein grafisches programm zum controller configurieren bringt mich anscheinend nicht weiter. im archwiki ist ein thread im dem empfohlen wird den steamos kernel zu installieren. aber das ist mir zu radikal :/ ich komme irgendwie nicht weiter. ach ja, die kontroll leuchte am controller leuchtet nicht aber der controller vibriert wenn ich ihn anstecke. ich habe jetzt auch 6 verschiedene spiele ausprobiert, mit dem selben 
<tinfoil_hat> ergebnis, der contrioller funktioniert nicht. also kann es auch nicht am spiel liegen
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XBox-Controller/#Achsen hier ist kcontrol erwähnt. Damit schon versucht?
<le_bot> Title: XBox-Controller › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> tinfoil_hat: was sagt lsusb? Und lsmod? In einen Nopaste bitte.
<tinfoil_hat> ich habe qjoipad ausprobiert, da ich nicht alle kde abhäningkeiten installieren wollte, aber ich versuche es mal
<tinfoil_hat> leider ist kcontrol kein package, ich laube es ist teil von kde selbst. E: Für Paket »kcontrol« existiert kein Installationskandidat. apt-cache search zeigt auch nichts. wenn ich es versuche zu installieren kriege ich duchrch apt mitgeteilt dass es in der quelle kde-runtime-data verfügbar ist :/
<tinfoil_hat> leider benutze ich gnome
<jokrebel> tinfoil_hat: Mach mal was sdx23 sagt
<tinfoil_hat> bin dabei
<tinfoil_hat> https://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1120459
<le_bot> Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<tinfoil_hat> https://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1120460
<le_bot> Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<tinfoil_hat> danke schonmal, dass ihr euch die zeit daführ nehmt
<sdx23> tinfoil_hat: google nach der usb id - dein Controller scheint eine neue Firmware-Version zu haben, die vermutlich der im Kernel enthaltene Treiber (noch) nicht unterstützt.
<tinfoil_hat> bin dabei
<sdx23> (also - ich schreibe das, weil nach kurzem googeln das für mich so scheint. Mag sein, dass es einen Workaround gibt, falls nur kleine Modifikationen)
<tinfoil_hat> puuuh, der einzige einigermaßen versprechende artikel den ich gefinden habe ist dieser hier
<tinfoil_hat> https://gimx.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1570
<le_bot> Title: Loading firmware on teensy - Game Input MultipleXer (at gimx.fr)
<tinfoil_hat> dort wirdmeint ihr ich sollte mal gimx installieren?
<tinfoil_hat> mh ingoriert einfach das "dort wird"
<tinfoil_hat> https://gimx.fr/wiki/index.php?title=Quick_Start
<tinfoil_hat> sieht eigentlich recht vielversprechend aus, ich probiere es mal und melde mich dann wieder+
<jokrebel> welchen Kernel nutzt Du denn?
<tinfoil_hat> Kernel: 4.4.0-57-generic 
<tinfoil_hat> schade, gimx zu installieren hat leider nichts gebracht
<tinfoil_hat> ich bin mir auch gar nicht mehr sicher ob der controller eingesteckt war, als ich den pc hochgefahren habe. vielleicht sollte ich mal einen neustart wagen
<tinfoil_hat> ich versuche es mal und melde mich wieder
<tinfoil_hat> -.- ich bin so blöd ... ich arbeite im helpdesk und frage die leute mindestens 10x am tag ob sie ihren rechner neu gestartet haben und ich selbst vergesse es ... zeit sich selbst zu geißeln
<tinfoil_hat> es funktioniert jetzt alles
<sabine> hi, ich hab hier einen laptop mit geforce karte und der graka treiber spinnt. ubuntu 16 frisch installiert. kann mir jemand aushelfen, welchen treiber ich installieren muss damit alles geht? es ist ein tuxedo laptop. 
<sabine> wenn ich sonst in unity/gnome reingehe stockt der copmuter und nichtmal das menü erscheint und in der konsole kommen kernelwarnungen von nmi watchdog
<tinfoil_hat> was genau hast du denn für eine grafikkarte
<jokrebel> ubuntu 16.was?
<jokrebel> sabine: 
<tinfoil_hat> wenn du dich mit einem properitären treiber zufrieden gibst könntest du das nvidia-current package installieren
<tinfoil_hat> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<jokrebel> woher weist Du, dass es ne NVida-Karte ist?
<jokrebel> sabine: Zeig uns doch mal bitte in nem NoPasteSevice die Ausgabe von "lspci", "lsusb", "uname -a" und "lsb_release -a". Danke
<jokrebel> sabine: Noch da?
 * jokrebel wendet sich dann mal wieder anderen Dingen zu ...ooO( wie kann man nur Fragen stellen aber dann auf die Gegenfragen überhaupt nicht mehr reagieren )
<sabine> danke schön, ich wurde gestört, es ist auf jeden fall ein current package
<sabine> sry
<sabine> es ist auf jeden fall eine nvidia karte
<sabine> copy paste ist schwer, weil ich nur console habe
<sabine> mache jetzt apt-get dist-upgrade
<sabine> es ist aufe jeden fall der nouveau treiber der kernel meldungen wirft
<jokrebel> was auch immer ein "current package" sein soll.…
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: nvidia-current vermutlich
<jokrebel> Beantwortet nur keine der Fragen
<rafikueng> Guten Abend!
<jokrebel> rafikueng: Hi
<rafikueng> Ich habe gerade ein kleines Problem mit update-initramfs in einer chroot.
<rafikueng> Hat evtl jemand kurz Zeit mein Problem anzuhoeren? :)
<fford> rafikueng: Erkläre dein Problem und wir entscheiden dann.
<rafikueng> also es geht eigentlich um debian jessie: Ich hab frisch installiert, mit EFI und crypt-dm. Nach dem reboot kann ich mein laufwerk nicht entschluesseln, weil meine Tastatur nicht funktioniert (usb). Sie funktionert aber vorher in Grub.
<Frickelpit> rafikueng: warum fragst du dann in einem ubuntu channel, wenns um ein debian geht?
<rafikueng> Weil es meiner Meinung nach keine Rolle spielt ob Ubuntu oder Debian. Es ist sehr frueh beim booten.
<Frickelpit> ändert aber nichts daran, dass du ein Debian bootest und kein Ubuntu
<fford> rafikueng: es gibt gewisse Regeln im IRC.
<DaVu> Das ist keine Regel
<DaVu> Es ist einfach der Fakt, dass ich mit einem Mercedes nicht zu BMW fahre um ihn reparieren zu lassen
<rafikueng> Die Frage war zu chroot. Ich sollte /etc/initramfs-tools/modules aendern mittels chroot.
<DaVu> auch das ist eine Debian basierte Frage
<rafikueng> Oke tut mir leid
<DaVu> Das ist nicht böse gemeint
<DaVu> nur bringt es dir nicht viel hier zu fragen, nur weil beides Linux ist und irgendwie verwandt
<DaVu> Mercedes und BMW sind schließlich auch beides Autos 
<Frickelpit> rafikueng: bei ubuntu ists die /etc/modules, da wäre dann er Unterschied
<Frickelpit> Also bitte frag mal bei den Jungs von Debian nach, die können dir mit Sicherheit besser helfen, als die Ubuntu Jungs
<fford> DaVu: eine Regel ist z. B. in den Channels zu Fragen um welches Betriebssystem es geht. Siehe Topic und die entsprechenden Links.
<fford> EoD.
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-03
<tinfoil_hat> hallo zusammen, ich habe ein kleines problem, ich bekomme unter ubuntu-gnome 16.04 leider mein bluetooth headset nicht auf a2dp gestellt. ich habe eine audioausgabe auf dem headset leider nur in unglaublich schlechter qualität. das headset ist ein august ep650
<evr0s> Wie rebuilde ich glibc auf 14.04 um DTV_SURPLUS zu erhöhen?
<evr0s> ich finde nur anleitungen für arch-linux
<Titanium> q
<windows98> Hallo. Im Wiki steht, man soll 8-10 GB für Ubuntu partionieren. Ich habe 11 GB, trotzdem warnt er manchmal vor zuwenig Speicher (ca. 450 MB). Sind 10 GB veraltet? Ich verwende 16.04 LTS
<windows98> GParted zeigt immerhin 1 GB frei an http://pasteboard.co/hA5oRtwTd.jpg
<le_bot> Title: Pasteboard — Uploaded Image (at pasteboard.co)
<dadrc> ist zumindest knapp, geht schon
<dadrc> wenn du die möglichkeit hast, nimm mehr
<stevieh> oder wirf anwendungen weg oder nimm ne schlankere Umgebung
<windows98> kann man sich irgendwo anzeigen lassen, wie groß die installieren Programme sind?
<windows98> ja
<windows98> seh es schon ;-)
<windows98> OK, ich gucke mal, was ich löschen kann. Ich dachte nur, 11 GB müssten "locker" reichen.
<windows98> Danke euch erstmal
<stevieh> dahinter die "Daten" sind mehr oder minder leer :-)
<windows98> OK. Große Sachen habe ich nicht gefunden (hab auch eigentlich nix extra installiert). Kann ich sda6 verkleinern und damit sda5 vergrößern, siehe http://pasteboard.co/hA5oRtwTd.jpg. Falls das geht, würdet ihr das einem Laien empfehlen ;-)
<le_bot> Title: Pasteboard — Uploaded Image (at pasteboard.co)
<windows98> Also, im laufenden Betrieb meine ich. Ohne Neuinstallation o.ä.
<windows98> Ja, die "Daten" sind als 'externe' Festplatte gedacht, auf die auch Windows zugreifen kann. Da würde ich gern ein paar GB zu Linux rüberschieben, wenn das geht
<stevieh> backup ist immer gut, wenn wichtige DAten drauf sind, aber sollte gehen.
<stevieh> du wirst über ntfs als Datenlaufwerk nicht glücklich werden. Das ist arschlahm unter Linux
<windows98> Also, die Daten sind angeblich alle gesichert (ist nicht mein Laptop)
<stevieh> na dann :-)
<windows98> OK ;-)
<windows98> Ich denke mal, dass ganze müsste mit GParted gehen. sda6 muss ich wohl zuerst "aushängen"? Zumindest kann ich da momentan noch nicht die Größe ändern
<windows98> sda5 kann ich allerdings ohne aushängen verändern (leider nur verkleinern)
<stevieh> im Extremfall mach das mit ner Live CD oder USB Stick
<windows98> OK. Ich starte mal neu. Dauert wohl etwas ;-) Ich meld mich aber wohl nochmal. Werd bestimmt noch ne Frage haben ... ;-)
<windows98> Ich habe jetzt sda6 verkleinert (bzw. der Auftrag ist in der Warteschlange). Jetzt müsste ich die Partition ans Ende schieben, damit direkt hinter sda5 freier Platz ist http://pasteboard.co/hA5oRtwTd.jpg
<le_bot> Title: Pasteboard — Uploaded Image (at pasteboard.co)
<windows98> Die Warnung, dass es zu boot-Problemen kommt, kann ich ignorieren, oder? Denn da ist ja kein System drauf. Kann man das per Ferndiagnose sagen?
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-04
<exo2> wisst ihr wie man dem prozess deb_checkmd5sum ne andere priorität für die zukunft zuweisen kann damit das system keine aussetzen beim video gucken macht? 
<exo2> deb_checkmd5sum läuft bei mir unter ubuntu 16.04 32 bit gelegentlich von alleine an.
<nagetier> exo2: oder deinem videoplayer eine passendere geben?
<exo2> nagetier: ist der webbrowser ^^
<exo2> genauer html5 player
<tomreyn> deb_checkmd5sum kenne ich gar nicht, zu welchem paket gehört denn der befehl? dpkg -S deb_checkmd5sum
<tomreyn> Ich hatte erst auf "debsums" getippt, aber das scannt meines wissens nur wenn man's manuell triggert, und nicht mit MD5.
<Conan179> moin zusammen
<Conan179> ich hab eine frage zu dnsmasq, wie stelle ich ihn ein, das er nur auf eine bestimmtes subnetz antwortet?
<deov> hallo
<deov> ich habe jetzt zweimal einen Fehler bekommen, den ich mir nicht erklären kann. Meine Vermutung geht in Richtung fehlergafter Hauptspeicher. Kann ich den im laufenden Betrieb testen, ohne Dienste runterfahren zu müssen?
<Fuchs> deov: eher unzuverlaessig, ein Memtest aus dem booten heraus ist besser 
<deov> Es handelt sich um einen gemieteten Vserver.
<Frickelpit> was für ein Fehler ist das denn?
<deov> heißt, wenn ich runterfahre bekomme ich evtl. anderes RAM zugewiesen.
<deov> SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x00007ff8259b8d73, pid=56624, tid=0x00007ff826118700
<Frickelpit> und wann tritt der Fehler auf?
<k1l_> beim vserver kann es schon alleine zu problemen kommen wenn andere vserver auf dem host zuviel last erzeugen. das ist halt das grundproblem
<deov> Ob es wirklich ein Vserver ist, will ich nicht 100% behaupten.
<deov> profitbricks.de
<Frickelpit> ah
<k1l_> und gerade bei den vservern gibts ja "festen" ram und shared ram. den shared ram kann man halt nicht permanent nutzen, da er unter allen vservern auf dem host aufgeteilt wird.
<Frickelpit> deov: da laufen auch dicke vmhosts, wo dann deine kleine cloud-instanz drin ist
<deov> Also Kerne und RAM kann ich nach belieben wählen, und die habe ich dann auch.
<deov> Ich hatte in den vergangenen Monaten nie Probleme und jetzt heute gleich zweimal.
<Frickelpit> Frickelpit | und wann tritt der Fehler auf?
<Frickelpit> permanent oder bei bestimmten Vorgängen?
<deov> Bei Java-Anwendungen
<deov> Wobei die Fehlern ja eigentlich eine Exception raushauen.
<fford> deov: sind denn in den vergangen Monaten vom Programm her Updates  gemacht worden? Wenn nur die SIGSEGV vom diesem Programm herrühren, das muss nicht unbedingt etwas mit fehlerhaften Speicher zu tun haben.
<deov> fford: das Programm ändert sich ständig, aber wie gesagt, normal wäre eine Exception.
<fford> deov: Nicht zwingend, dazu müsste die Exception im Programm explizit abgefangen werden. Aber das ist kein Ubuntu spezifisches Thema.
<deov> fford: ein Fehler müßte ja spätestens als RuntimeException abgefangen werden, denke ich. Aber, stimmt ... kein Linuxthema
<uniCATx> hi Leute, HNY2017 :-) an alle Linux-Verseuchte..
<uniCATx> Frage: beim booten von Ubuntu Gnome kommt ein undefinierter Fehler zustande 
<Rochvellon> definier doch mal bitte den Fehler :D
<uniCATx> es ist kein Hinweis auf Ursache , sondern nur ein Popup fenster.
<uniCATx> kann ich irgendwo nachschauen , worauf sich der Hinweis bezieht??
<uniCATx> Fehlerprotokoll
<uniCATx> zB
<Rochvellon> Du kannst mal in /var/log/dmesg schauen. Oder in ~/.xsession-errors oder so
<jokrebel> ein leeres Popupfenster?
<uniCATx> jokrebel, nein
<uniCATx> auf dem Fenster steht:
<uniCATx> es wurde ein problem mit einer sys-anwendung festgestellt. möchten sie jetzt das problem melden?
<koegs> Dann klickst du da drauf und auf Details, da siehst du mehr
<jokrebel> und wenn Du das tust gibt es meist details anzuzeigen
<jokrebel> uniCATx: Warum meldest Du das nicht einfach so wie es vorgesehen ist? Sondern hier ohne genauere Beschreibung? Du bist doch nicht zum ersten mal hier :-/
<uniCATx> also 
<uniCATx> plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV
<uniCATx> in script obj_deref_direct()
<koegs> Irgendwas an Plymouth rumgefummelt? Ansonsten halt Mal bei launchpad nach Bugs suchen...
<uniCATx> ok.. ich bin jetzt bei berliner support und "versuche" zu helfen
<jokrebel> uniCATx: Was ist das für ein Ubuntu?
<jokrebel> wie meinen?
<uniCATx> ubuntu gnome xenial
<uniCATx> jokrebel, aber ich gucke jetzt bei BUGs reporting!!!
<jokrebel> uniCATx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/+bug/1536771
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1536771 “plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in script_obj_deref...” : Bugs : ubuntu-gnome-default-settings package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<uniCATx> jokrebel, vielen dank. Problem erledigt.
<jokrebel> uniCATx: Häng Dich da mit dran und änder das "fix released" ab
<jokrebel> uniCATx: Gerne. Hat das chown geholfen?
<uniCATx> jokrebel, natürlich. Es läuft. :-)
<hhsls> hi
<DaVu> Hi
<hhsls> ich habe eine Frage
<DaVu> Wir sind ganz Ohr ;)
<hhsls> warum erkennt mein Rechner meine SD-Karte für meinen Pi nicht?
<DaVu> Was ist denn auf der SD drauf?
<hhsls> nichts
<DaVu> Bzw. was sollte drauf sein und was passiert, wenn du sie einsteckst?
<DaVu> beides mal nichts?
<DaVu> also es passiert auch nichts, wenn du sie in den Rechner steckst?
<hhsls> ja passiert nichts
<DaVu> ok, was du machen kannst....du kannst mal gparted installieren
<DaVu> und dann mal schauen
<DaVu> aber vorher würde ich dich um was anderes bitten
<DaVu> sitzt du gerade an dem Ubuntu rechner?
<jokrebel> !enter
<le_bot> Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<DaVu> aye
<hhsls> Das Problem ist, das der Rechner die SD Karte erst gar nicht erkennt 
<DaVu> beantworte bitte meine Frage. 
<jokrebel> hhsls: Und das hast Du wie überprüft?
<Frickelpit> hhsls: lsblk im Terminal mal geschaut? was sagt dmesg?
<DaVu> das sind ja meine Fragen, die ich gern stellen möchte, wenn ich wüsste, ob er an dem Rechner sitzt
<hhsls> ja sitze am rechner
<jokrebel> hhsls: Wenn sie zB. unformatiert ist, wird sich nicht "einfach ein Fenster offnen"
<DaVu> gut. Dann bitte die Karte einstecken und folgendes machen:
<DaVu> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DaVu> danach bitte: dmesg | pastebinit
<DaVu> Du wirst eine URL zurück bekommen, die du dann hier posten kannst. Dann haben wir einen Einblick in dein System
<hhsls> ah er hat due Karte erkannt
<hhsls> :D
<hhsls> aber danke für eure Hilfe
<hhsls> jetzt wird auch was unter syslog angezeigt
<karlivoxi> weiß jemand wie man ein android gerät von außen nach malware scannen kann... eine HD eines Rechners scanne ich mit clamsacan, aber android spyware zu erkennen sollte galube ich schwieriger sein
<tomreyn> sofern es nicht gerootet ist gibt es glaube ich keine möglichkeit auf das gesamte dateisystem zuzugreifen (weder lokal noch über usb in irgendeinem der modes)
<tomreyn> das was freigegeben wird kannst du aber mit clamscan scannen
<k1l> und selbst dann bräuchte man noch ein programm, was android spezifische sachen erkennt.
<tomreyn> ja, keine ahnung ob clamdb signaturen von android-malware enthält
<karlivoxi> ja es geht um die android spezifischen sachen
<DaVu> Ich denke, du wirst das Pferd von hinten aufzäumen müssen. Das heißt, du wirst vielleicht erstmal bei #android nachfragen müssen, mit welcher Software das geht und dann ggf nochmal hier nachfragen müssen ob es die Software für Ubuntu gibt
<karlivoxi> ok mal schauen, danke
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-05
<SpeeFak> namt jmd da der sich mit gpa auskennt ?
<_moep_> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<SpeeFak> namt erstma 
<SpeeFak> gpa liest meine mit gpg ( terminal ) erstellen schöüssel nicht ein
<SpeeFak> ich finde keine option in dem gpa frontend in dem ich gpa den pfad zu ~/.gnupg/keyfiles.foo angeben kann
<SpeeFak> sonst müsste ich alles schklüssel mit pgp übers termianl exportieren und in gpa wieder importieren
<SpeeFak> das wollte ich vermeiden
<SpeeFak> moep ?
<SpeeFak> _moep_ ?
<_moep_> keine ahnung, ich hab gpa noch nie genutzt. ich nutz seahorse ab und an
<SpeeFak> verdammt
<SpeeFak> man wird von infos zu pgp und gpa erschlagen aber alles nur noob configs und grundalgen infoa nix zur konfig an sich *grml
<bernd> Hallo. Ich hab hier ein Problem mit einem neu installierten Ubuntu/Unity. Wenn man "Herunterfahren..." anklickt, kommt ein Dialog, der nur Sperren und Abmelden erlaubt. unity --reset habe ich schon probiert, das hilft nicht.
<bernd> Lightdm purge und neu installieren habe ich auch schon versucht.
<stevieh> ins blau geraten würde ich beim googeln richtung acpi shutdown ubuntu unity disabled eingeben :_)
<bernd> Danke, aber da finde ich nur Dinge die mit ACPI zu tun haben. :)
<bernd> also ja, wenn ich den hardware-powerbutton drücke passiert auch nichts, seh ich grade. Aber das wär mir egal.
<bernd> Wenn ich mich über den Shutdown-Dialog abmelde, kann ich via LightDM den Rechner auch herunterfahren, auf der Seite tut alles.
<sdx23> bernd: fragt sich, was du da seit der Installation geaendert hast.
<bernd> schon klar. :)
<bernd> unity-tweak-tool installiert, aber dessen Einstellungen hab ich jetzt dreimal durchgeschaut.
<bernd> kann man die Änderungen von unity-twek-tool komplett resetten?
<sdx23> ah, kaputtgetweakt. Ich rate generell von diesen Tools ab. Falls das nur Nutzer-spezifische Aenderungen waren, kannst du einfach alles in deinem Home loeschen.
<sdx23> bzw. erstmal mit einem neuem Nutzer testen.
<bernd> sdx23, beim neuen user stimmt es wieder. Welche Einstellungen muss ich da löschen?
<bernd> .config/*?
<sdx23> bernd: alles was das tweak-Toll geaendert hat. Was das genau ist - kA.
<bernd> sdx23, joa. Nachdem ich beim Tweak-Tool auf jeder Seite Reset to defaults gemacht habe war plötzlich alles wieder da.
<bernd> Danke für deine Zeit!
<sdx23> de nada
<bernd> sdx23, okay, falscher Alarm. Es liegt nicht daran.
<bernd> Folgendes: Wenn ich mich abmelde und wieder anmelde, dann ist shutdown/restart möglich
<bernd> wenn ich den rechner nur starte und per autologin der user angemeldet wird, dann ist es nicht möglich
<bernd> reproduzierbar.
<bernd> fixed by "rm -rf .config .gconf .dbus ; apt-get remove unity-tweak-tool" :(
<nick-power_> sers
<nick-power_> ich hab Lubuntu installiert und scheitere schon an der ersten Hürde (Drucker Installieren)
<nick-power_> Entpacken (scangearmp-source-2.10-1). Im „ubuntu software center“  – Paketverwaltung installieren und Aufrufen.
<nick-power_> jetzt die Frage, weiter Beißen oder Ubuntu runterladen???
<nick-power_> der Lubuntu Software center kann irgendwie keine Packete hinzufügen, jedenfalls find ichs nicht
<stevieh> source ist source und kein programm.
<Frickelpit> Hint: Pakete schreibt man im deutschen ohne c
<nick-power_> ist Ubuntu einfacher zu bedienen wie Lubuntu???
<sash_> Geschmackssache
<sash_> Was allerdings keine Geschmackssache ist: Mehrfache Fragezeichen hintereinander wirken sehr unfreundlich.
<nick-power_> Okay, wie seid ihr den unterwegs, erst kommt die rechtschreibpolizei, nun der nächste.
<nick-power_> dachte hier bekomme ich hilfe, statt dessen beantwortet ihr nur fragen die ich gar nicht gestellt hab
<stevieh> das ist ein fucking support polizeistaat.
<nick-power_> dankeschön übrigens
<nick-power_> ^^
<stevieh> also ich nehm zwar kein Lubunut, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da die Paketverwaltung nicht geht.
<nick-power_> also im paketmanager kann man keine pakete hinzufügen, (in der GUI) und die Install.sh geht auch nicht
<stevieh> install.sh?
<nick-power_> "An error occurred. A necessary package could not be found in the proper location."
<nick-power_> in der source ist eine install.sh
<stevieh> im paketmanager kannst du nach paketen suchen und diese installieren. 
<stevieh> ah, also, du willst ein paket installieren, was nicht im Repository ist? Und das hast du nur als source?
<Frickelpit> nick-power_: das ist etwas, was man an seiner Paketverwaltung vorbei installiert. Da kannst du nichts mit der Paketverwaltung installieren
<nick-power_> genau
<Frickelpit> für gewöhnlich hat man bei solchen Paketen auch eine README.txt o.ä. dabei
<stevieh> nick-power_: das hast du durchgelesen? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drucker/Canon/ 
<nick-power_> ne, weil hab ja ein Pixa
<nick-power_> Pixma
<nick-power_> ach du meine güte, ist das umfangreich ^^
<stevieh> und dafür sind keine Treiber in dem ppa?
<nick-power_> aktualisier grad dem michael-gruz seine ppa
<nick-power_> ok, ich weiß nicht wie ich diese benutze
<nick-power_> Anschließend die Treiber installieren:      cnijfilter-common      cnijfilter-<DeineModellnummer>series>
<stevieh> ok, jetzt machst du mal dieses Paketdingens da zu und machst ein terminalfenster auf. 
<nick-power_> hab ich
<nick-power_> sudo apt-get install cnijfilter-common, ging schon mal nicht
<stevieh> und da tipperst du mal "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get search cnijfilter "
<stevieh> dann hast du wohl geht update gemacht?
<stevieh> apt-get update even
<nick-power_> beim update steht vor der zeile von michael ein IGN:1
<nick-power_> W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon-trunk/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<nick-power_> E: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon-trunk/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Frickelpit> jo, das PPA ist ja auch bis 11.10
<Frickelpit> da gibt es kein xenial drin
<stevieh> hehe
<Frickelpit> Wurde eigentlich schon die genaue Bezeichnung des Druckers verraten?
<stevieh> na quelle wieder raus und die Pakete bei canon holen.
<Frickelpit> oder ist das hier eher ein Glaskugel-Workshop^^
<stevieh> Nö, aber find ich auch ok. Das illustriert seinen Willen, es selbst hinbekommen zu wollen.
<stevieh> oder heisst es hinzubekommen wollen? :-)
<nick-power_> MX925
<nick-power_> quelle ist draußen und den Treiber von Canon hab ich nicht hin bekommen, kam ne fehlermeldung, es fehlen packete
<Frickelpit> die da lautete?
<stevieh> und die Packette hast du nicht geffunnden?
<nick-power_> Sagt er nicht
<nick-power_> An error occurred. A necessary package could not be found in the proper location.
<nick-power_> der Treiber heißt scangearmp-source-2.10-1 und ist von der Herstellerseite
<stevieh> da wäre es gut, wenn du dein vorgehen mal in einem pastebin reinmachst.
<stevieh> das ist nur der Scanner Treiber. Das weisst du?
<nick-power_> Ne
<nick-power_> :-)
<nick-power_> ich will den Druckertreiber
<stevieh> http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/9/0100005169/01/cnijfilter-mx920series-3.90-1-rpm.tar.gz 
<stevieh> sollte das sein. Wird das Ding von Cups nicht einfach so erkannt?
<stevieh> boah, eigentlich mag ich bei solchen Kackgeräten und kacktreibern gar nicht helfen.
<frostschutz> der name des ppa hat sich irgendwann mal geändert
<stevieh> sorry, mag nicht mehr.
<Frickelpit> frostschutz: meinst du canon-trunk?
<nick-power_> OK
<nick-power_> danke für die tolle hilfe
<nick-power_> ich denk ich muss mich erst nochmal in cups einlesen, weil der läuft nicht
<nick-power_> dann probier ichs später nochmal mit dem Treiber
<nick-power_> danke und schönen tag noch
<stevieh> den einzigen Senf, den ich noch dazu geben mag: auch immer mal schauen, ob evtl. Vorgängergeräte unterstüzt werden.
<frostschutz> ich reiche den canon usb an die windows vm durch und drucke dann mit windows treibern... ich brauch aber nur dann und wann mal ne paketmarke oder sowas, und hatte einfach auch keine lust mehr auf die linux treiber (oder auf ne kostenpflichtige turboprint lizenz).
<Frickelpit> nick-power_: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/multifunktionsgeraet-canon-pixma-mx925-einrich/
<Frickelpit> letzter Post
<nick-power_> Beim Betrieb von CUPS trat ein Fehler auf: »failed to connect to server«.
<nick-power_> :-)
<nick-power_> Läuft
<Frickelpit> nick-power_: siehste, alles halb so wild und tat gar nicht weh ;)
<nick-power_> genau
<nick-power_> nächste Frage:
<nick-power_> wie bekomme ich die Konsole bund?
<Frickelpit> und in Zukunft bitte möglichst genau erstmal das Problem, die Vorgehensweise und die Hardware nennen
<nick-power_> kenn ich so aus anderen distributionen
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash/Prompt/
<nick-power_> danke
<Frickelpit> Schriftfarbe und Hintergrund kann man i.d.R. in den Einstellungen des jeweiligen Terminals einstellen
<nick-power_> was für ein IRC tool verwendet ihr?
<Frickelpit> weechat
<xibir> Konversation
<Frickelpit> nick-power_: kannst auch gerne nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic für allgemeines "gequatsche" ;-)
<Ubuntulu> Hallo, habe gerade von der neusten Ubuntu Version gebootet per CD und nun erscheint unten ein Zeichen daneben ein = und ein Strichmännchen.. was hat das zu bedeuten? 
<dg1eho> hatte ich auch schon, bei xubuntu und lubuntu - ENTER drücken dann müsste das weiter laufen wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe
<Frickelpit> das ist, soweit ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab, für die Barrierefreiheit. Also sowas wie Bildschirmlupe, Bildschirmtastatur usw.
<Frickelpit> Aber generell, es ist normal. Alles gut.
<jokrebel> ist das vielleicht dort, wo man per ESC an diverse Untereinstellungen (wie zB. gleich vorauswahl der Deutschen Tastatur) kommt?
<Frickelpit> Ja, das kann auch sein.
<Ubuntulu> danke
<JuppAnDerLatt> Sollte man eigentlich den proprietären Intel Treiber (Processor Microcode)  installieren? Und was hat man davon?
<Frickelpit> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikrocode
<le_bot> Title: Mikrocode – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<rhagu> hi, gibt es irgendein low level programm mit dem man dvds auslesen kann? VLC will irgendwie meine DVD nicht abspielen
<bekks> dd
<rhagu> bekks, fürs rippen wahrscheinlich schon ^^, möchte aber gerne gucken :-) vielleicht mplayer?
<bekks> Was heisst denn dann "VLC will irgendwie nicht"?
<bekks> Welche exakte Fehlermeldung auf welchem exakten Ubuntu hast du denn da? :)
<rhagu> bekks, naja der geht auf, dann rötelt das DVD Fach ewig und es passiert nix, auch keine Fehlermeldung
<bekks> Dann starte das Ding aus einer Konsole heraus.
<ppq> rhagu, hast du die libdvdcss2 installiert?
<ppq> rhagu, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVD-Wiedergabe/#Libdvdcss
<rhagu> ppq jo, hat ein bisschen gedauert habs über das install package gemacht
<le_bot> Title: DVD-Wiedergabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> dann müsste jeder vernünftige player das abspielen können
<ppq> rhagu, probier mal mpv, das ist der aktuelle mplayer-nachfolger
<ppq> !mpv
<ppq> hmpf
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mpv/
<le_bot> Title: mpv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<rhagu> mhm, bei einer anderen DVD hat es jetzt mit gnome-mplayer dvdnav:// geklappt
<ppq> als GUI für mpv empfehle ich SMPlayer
<rhagu> ich probiers mal durch, danke für die Tipps :-)
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-06
<pkzip> tag
<pkzip> erzeugt ubuntu keine swap partition mehr in der standard-installation?
<Borsal> Moin, ich bin relativ neu in Ubuntu und hab mal eine Frage: Ich hab mit meinem bei der Installation angelegten Benutzer doch prinzipiell die selben Rechte wie root. Wenn ich jedoch meine NTFS Datenplatte aus meinem Windows PC einhänge, dann setzt Ubuntu als Besitzer root und ich hab keine Schreibrechte und kann den Besitzer auch nicht ändern
<Borsal> Weder mit Einhängen über Laufwerke, noch mit manueller Eintragung in die fstab: /dev/sdb1 /media/FilesOne ntfs uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0022 0 0
<Borsal> Aus dem Wiki bin ich leider auch nicht schlau geworden
<jokrebel> Borsal: Das ist einen Externe?
<nick-power> mahlzeit
<nick-power> hab mal ne Frage: ich hab unity installiert und finde meine Programme nicht mehr, wie kann ich wieder zurück zu lxde wechseln?
<nick-power> kann ich unity einfach installieren, oder zerschiese ich damit mein system?
<nick-power> kann ich unity einfach DEinstallieren, oder zerschiese ich damit mein system?
<stevieh> nick-power: es gibt für unity auch ein app-menu applet
<nick-power> wo
<stevieh> bzw. heisst das glaub ich indicator-appmenu
<stevieh> musste installieren. und dann haste oben ein menü, wie es schon immer war.
<deem> nick-power: du kannst aber auch im anmeldebildschirm einen anderen window manahger auswählen
<deem> nick-power: hast du nur unity oder ubuntu-desktop installiert?
<k1l_> nick-power: drück doch einfach mal super und tippe den namen des programs ein
<nick-power> das da? http://www.florian-diesch.de/software/classicmenu-indicator/
<le_bot> Title: ClassicMenu Indicator — florian-diesch.de (at www.florian-diesch.de)
<k1l_> nick-power: wenn du super+a  drückst kommst du direkt in die programm übersicht. da kannst du rechts auch mit "suchergebnisse filtern" die auswahl beschränken
<nick-power> danke sieht gut aus das Indicator Menu
<nick-power> das genau hab ich gesucht, weil ich die namen von den Programmen noch nicht kenne
<k1l_> nick-power: wenn man den nick in einer nachricht schreibt, dann kriegen die meisten leute ein "highlight". also dein client malt das dann in anderer farbe
<k1l_> und einfach so PMs zu öffnen ist auf freenode eher ungern gesehen :)
<nick-power> k1l_: hast du ein Highlight?
<k1l_> die meisten, wenn nicht alle, haben eins
<stevieh> nick-power: genau der indicator
<nick-power> stevieh, Danke sieht gut aus
<DrTosh> Was meint ihr, wann sollte ich eine Datenbank bevorzugen und wann eine Verwaltung meiner Daten in Dateien?
<axhm3a> @DrTosh was denn für Daten?
<DrTosh> ja genau das ist ja meine Frage xD. Bei welchen Daten ich welche Methode bevorzugen sollte
<k1l_> DrTosh: ich glaube das passt besser in den offtopic channel weil das ja nicht ubuntu relevant ist
<snooky> hi all
<snooky> jemand da der mir bei der installation weiter helfen kann?
<k1l_> kommt drauf an wobei genau
<DaVu> k1l_: sollte es tatsächlich etwas geben bei dem du nicht weiterhelfen kannst? ;)
<k1l_> DaVu: es gibt bereiche, da mache ich einen bogen drum :)
<DaVu> ;)
<snooky> ok also folgendes
<snooky> ich habe einen laptop, die festplatte ist 500gb groß
<snooky> dort ist bereits windows installiert. dies soll auch bleiben. zusätzlich kommt ubuntu auf die kiste
<jokrebel> !enter
<le_bot> Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<jokrebel> ;-)
<snooky> nun habe ich folgendes vor. die HDD in 250GB teilen. 250GB für linux, 250gb für windows. win ist bereits installiert aber auf die volle 500gb platte. kann ich nun bei der installation die laufende windows partition verkleinern oder muss ich die platte teilen und windows dann erst neu intallieren?
<jokrebel> wo genau sind die Probleme, die Du dabei hast? Das wiki glaub ich kennst Du ja bereits.
<ppq> snooky, lass den installer das verkleinern machen, ist so am einfachsten
<snooky> ich habe auch linux schon zich mal installiert. jedoch standalone, nicht mit einem zweiten system
<ppq> snooky, aber mach dir vorher ein komplettes backup mit dd
<DaVu> richtig. Der Ubuntu Installer bietet dir die Option die Partition zu verkleinern
<Loetmichel> ... und vergesse nicht VORHER ein image von deiner platte zu ziehen. schon mal macht der installer mist.
<ppq> snooky, von einer live-cd aus, auf eine externe hdd
<ppq> Loetmichel++
<snooky> ppq: ja also kann ich jetzt linux installieren und das ganze mit dem installer machen. beim starten kann ich dann auswählen windows oder linux und der installier teilt mir auch die hdd mit dem laufenden windows
<ppq> snooky, genau
<snooky> das win ist komplett neu, wenn es zerschossen wird egal, hatte nur vergessen die platte vorher mit gparted zu teilen, daher die frage
<jokrebel> snooky: Bei der Verkleinerung durch den Installer nicht die Geduld verlieren. Das kann etwas dauern!
<snooky> Loetmichel: ist ein komplett neues win, also nackt, da brauch ich kein backup, wollte mir nur die installation von windows eins zweites mal ersparen
<snooky> jokrebel: ok
<DaVu> jokrebel: <klugscheißermodus> wenn jemand seine Frage in langen Sätzen schreibt, ohne dazwischen einmal Enter zu drücken, sind es aber immer noch viele Zeilen ;) </klugscheißermodus> (nur Spaß ;) )
<jokrebel> snooky: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot/
<le_bot> Title: Dualboot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<snooky> ok, und dann die alt bewerte, icht beliebte frage. welche distri nehme ich?
<snooky> Ubuntu, Debian oder doch Gentoo? :)
<DaVu> lol, hier gehts um Ubuntu
<snooky> *versteck*
<snooky> DaVu: die installation, ausser bei gentoo, ist doch gleich
<DaVu> Weder Debian noch Gentoo == Ubuntu
<snooky> xubuntu :)
<snooky> kubuntu
<snooky> xD
<DaVu> Das ist ja dann wieder Ubuntu
<DaVu> und weder Debian noch Gentoo
<snooky> ja das stimmt
<snooky> FreeBSD *schnell weglauf*
<jokrebel> snooky: Ob das die Installer anderer Distribution auch so gut können wie der Ubuntu-Installer wissen wir nicht und ist hier auch nicht Thema
<DaVu> Und wenn du wissen möchtest, welche du davon nehmen sollst, dann die, die dir am ehesten zusagt
<snooky> jokrebel: hast noch nie was anderes als ubuntu installiert?
<snooky> ich habe schon alle distris durch
<snooky> UNIX war die komplizierteste distri
<DaVu> snooky: darum geht es nicht. Das hier ist der Ubuntu-Channel. Basta
<jokrebel> snooky: Doch schon, aber das besprech ich dann NICHT hier
<jokrebel> !ot
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<jokrebel> !offtopic
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<snooky> okok
<snooky> Fakt ist trotzdem das sich ubuntu und debian schon sehr stark gleichen
<DaVu> Aber auch sehr stark voneinandder unterscheiden
<k1l_> ubuntu basiert ja auch auf debian. das ist ja auch kein geheimnis
<jokrebel> snooky: Fakt ist aber auch, dass das nicht hier sondern höchsten nach nebenan gehört 
<snooky> ja
<snooky> fakt ist aber auch, das die leute im ubuntu channel antworten, die im debian nicht
<snooky> die ubuntu leute aber auch bei debian ohne probleme helfen "könnten"
<snooky> naja, genau geredet ;)
<snooky> also muss ich mich nun entscheiden
<k1l_> snooky: wenn dir support wichtig ist, dann nutze keine distri, die keinen support bietet.
<DaVu> Deswegen fragt man noch lange nicht bei Mercedes nach, wenn man was über BMW wissen möchte
<jokrebel> snooky: Dann begieb Dich nach nebenan!
<k1l_> snooky: wenn du nicht ubuntu fragen hast dann frag halt in ##linux
<fford> jokrebel: guck mal im #debian-de und dann die wartezeit^^
<snooky> jau
<snooky> 16min immernoch keine antwort
<jokrebel> fford: Auch kein Thema für hier :-(
<snooky> hier nach vll. 30 sek ;)
<DaVu> jetzt wirds aber ziemlich OT hier
<snooky> ok, ich frage dann noch was
 * jokrebel fragt sich grad ob man erst "offizell" ermahnen muss
<snooky> wie sieht es "performance" mässig mit ubuntu, OHNE viel GUI aus?
<DaVu> snooky: was meinst du mit "ohne viel GUI"?
<DaVu> und was GUI ist, weiß ich
<axhm3a> @snooky: nutze ubuntu also docker host in unserem rechenzentrum, geht gut
<snooky> ja es muss nicht gnome oder kde oder sonst was sein
<DaVu> Sondern?
<snooky> das gute alte X11 reicht
<koegs> die "performance" misst man vielleicht an Kernel-Versionen und Treibern, aber nicht an Distributionen...
<k1l_> snooky: du kannst ubuntu auch als cli server nutzen.
<snooky> also 80-90% wird rein auf der shell gearbeitet
<k1l_> snooky: die frage ist so eher sehr vage. guck dir mal Lubuntu an, wenn du alte und langsame hardware hast
<snooky> axhm3a: in RZ kommt mir nichts anderes als Debian auf die Kisten
<Frickelpit> dann nimm ein minimalsystem und einen schmalen Windowmanager
<snooky> "minimal" wird mir dann wohl schon zu viel sein denke ich
<snooky> gibt es ubuntu als "minimal netzwerk" cd?
<koegs> netinstall
<snooky> ja
<k1l_> minimal ist dir zu viel?
<koegs> "netboot", sorry, nicht netinstall
<koegs> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Netboot Images (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> meinst du jetzt von der install cd größe? oder von der install größe? 
<snooky> also nach der installation sollte das system NICHTS haben ausser nem kernel der bootet und auf der shell steht, kein ssh, nichts, also der kernel der startet mit schwarzen hintergrund und weisser schrift
<snooky> login
<k1l_> dann willst du ein lfs :)
<snooky> und mehr kann das system nach der installation nicht.
<snooky> so das ich texteditor etc. pp. alles nicht installieren muss
<snooky> also apt-get sollte dann schon gehen aber das war es dann auch
<Frickelpit> lol
<snooky> so das ich texteditor etc. pp. alles NOCH installieren muss
<snooky> so ^^
<deem> wieso so umständlich?
<deem> ein minimal system ist jetzt nicht sonderlich groß
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Minimalinstallation/
<le_bot> Title: Minimalinstallation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<snooky> weil ich nur wirklich das installieren will was benötigt wird
<DaVu> Also, dann bist du hier tatsächlich einfach falsch
<DaVu> Ubuntu ist was anderes
<k1l_> snooky: schau dir das minimal image an.
<snooky> k1l_: ich kenne das "minimal" image von debian und selbst das ist mir schon zu "groß" und zu "viel"
<snooky> da wird ubuntu wohl kaum weniger drinne haben
<DaVu> Wie ich schon sagte, dann bist du hier falsch
<deem> ich versteh das problem nicht
<koegs> dann bau dir selber was... der ubuntu-support hat sich damit ja erledigt
<DaVu> eben
<deem> was is so schlimm dran, wenn ein vi schon vorinstalliert ist?
<k1l_> ja. du kannst die ein eigenes bauen wenn du magst. aber das wird dir hier keiner vorkauen, weil es sinnlos ist
<Frickelpit> deem: es kostet wertvolle kb!!1!
<snooky> deem: weil vi "müll" ist und ich den nicht will und auch keine lust habe den später zu purgen
<deem> Frickelpit: OMG! WIR WERDEN ALLE STÖRBEN!!
<jokrebel> snooky: Wo ist das Problem daran, sich für solche eher allgemeinen Sachen die keinen direkten Supportbezug haben, zu Deinen anderen Kanäle hinzu, sich auch noch in den Offtopic-Kanal zu bemühen? 
<koegs> der Rest dann bitte höchstens in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Frickelpit> ^^
<snooky> ist mag vi nicht und will nichtmals letzte "spuren" davon im system haben
<snooky> naja ok, dann werde ich es doch komplett selber aufsetzen
<snooky> trotzdem danke
<deem> was stört dich daran, wenn das ding installiert ist? das sind ein paar kv
<deem> kb*
<koegs> snooky, deem: ist jetzt gut?
<deem> schon gut, schon gut. bin ruhig
<snooky> naja ok, dann werde ich es doch komplett selber aufsetzen    <<<<------ ????
<snooky> welcher ist der "linux" channel? bevor es wieder nicht "ubuntu genug" ist!?
<DaVu> wurde schon beantwortet
<DaVu> #linux
<snooky> die entscheidung ist gefallen
<snooky> „Wenn überhaupt, dann ist momentan die Popularität von Ubuntu für Debian eher negativ zu sehen. Es ist mittlerweile so weit von Debian entfernt, dass Ubuntu-Pakete schon gar nicht mehr unter Debian laufen. Im Augenblick sieht es so aus, dass immer mehr Ubuntu-Pakete auf diese Weise erstellt werden. Das Ergebnis ist ein Albtraum im Hinblick auf die Kompatibilität. Ich verstehe schon, was das Ubuntu-Team da tut, sie leisten eine
<snooky> Debian zurückfließen wird. Aber was wir im Augenblick wirklich dringend brauchen, ist eine Gemeinschaft.“ so Ian Murdock
<snooky> somit war die entscheidung extrem einfach
<axhm3a> snooky ...
<_moep_> auch das hat mit support nix zu tun
<DaVu> und ich möchte wetten, wenn der Spuk nicht gleich aufhört, gibt es mal wieder einen Kick
<DaVu> schließlich ist das nun mehr als einmal gesagt worden
<_moep_> und cherry picking mit zitaten von toten leuten…
<DaVu> das möchte ich erst gar nicht kommentieren
<DaVu> danke
<axhm3a> danke
<Borsal> jokrebel: Jain, der Server hat 4 Hotswapslots und darin steckt die Platte, also eigentlich schon intern
<jokrebel> bitte was?
<Borsal> jokrebel: Du hattest heute Morgen gefragt, ob die Festplatte extern ist :D
<jokrebel> Borsal: Puh
<Borsal> Thema NTFS Platte ohne Zugriffsrechte
<jokrebel> wann warn das, dann les ich mir das nochmal durch
<Borsal> Muss so im Dreh bei 3/4 Uhr gewesen sein
<jokrebel> ahja, jetzt. Ich hab heut morgen auf Deine Frage von letzter Nacht mit ner Gegenfrage geantwortet ;-)
<Borsal> Genau :)
<jokrebel> und - bist schon weiter gekommen?
<Borsal> Leider nicht, hab sie jetzt auf umask=000, aber am Grundproblem hat sich nichts geändert. Besitzer der Platte ist immernoch root und ich kann das auch nicht ändern
<Borsal> Bekomme jetzt immer zu hören, dass die Platte auf "nur lesen" ist
<Frickelpit> Dann weißt du ja zumindest, warum du nichts ändern kannst
<Borsal> Huch, hab den Server rebootet als ich heute morgen pennen bin und jetzt scheints plötzlich zu gehen. Hab doch eigentlich nix mehr geändert oO
<jokrebel> Borsal: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden/ kennst Du?
<le_bot> Title: Windows-Partitionen einbinden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Borsal> Bin jetzt plötzlich der Besitzer und konnte auch die Gruppe umstellen. Allerdings sagt er jetzt "keine Berechtigung" wenn ich von Windows was übers Netzwerk auf die Platte schieben will
<Borsal> Kenn ich, bin ich leider nur bedingt schlau draus geworden
<jokrebel> Borsal: Vielleicht weil erst jetzt die "richtige" fstab auch greift?
<Borsal> Scheint so, allerdings hab ich effektiv scheinbar doch keinen Zugriff. Obwohl ich Besitzer bin, kann ich in Ubuntu auch nichts auf der Festplatte ändern. Kann da keine Dateien erstellen oder ändern stelle ich gerade fest
<Borsal> Aber als Besitzer sollte ich doch vollen Zugriff haben
<jokrebel> Borsal: Wurde hoffentlich unter Windows sauber und komplett heruntergefahren!
<Borsal> Ähm... das kann ich leider nicht mehr sagen. Kann das echt daran liegen?
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden/#Windows-Partitionen-einhaengen
<le_bot> Title: Windows-Partitionen einbinden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Borsal> Kann Ubuntu sowas nicht im zweifel testen und reparieren?
<jokrebel> besser nicht, nein
<Borsal> Die rote Box da ergibt für mich keinen Sinn. "Windows darf sich nicht um Ruhezustand befinden". Was hat denn der Zustand meines Windows Desktops damit zu tun? Die Festplatte hängt doch direkt im Server mit Ubuntu, nicht mehr im Windows Rechner
<jokrebel> man tut gut daran die _ganze_ Seite auch eingermaßen verstanden zu haben, wenn einem seine Daten auf der NTFS wichtig sind (Backup trotzdem vorausgesetzt)
<jokrebel> Ist das "nur" eine reine NTFS-Datenplatte? Oder ist das einfach die "Platte des Windows, das auch manchmal benutzt wird"
<jokrebel> Wenn es 2teres ist. Stecks nochmal in den Windowsrechner. Boote. Tu was bei Achtung steht und fahr sauber herunter ohne "Suspend" oder wie immer das gerade benannt ist dort
<Borsal> Das war eine reine Datenplatte in Windows und soll zukünftig ausschließlich im Server für Ubuntu hängen. Hätte ich eine Backupplatte in der passenden Größe gehabt, hätte ich die Daten auch lieber auf eine Platte mit Ext-Dateisystem gezogen
<Borsal> Das war nie eine Systemplatte von der gebootet wurde
<Borsal> Habe Windows auch normal runtergefahren bevor ich die ausgebaut habe
<jokrebel> hast Du denn ein Backup der Daten?
<Borsal> Leider nicht, sonst würde ich die Platte einfach formatieren. Habe leider gerade keine Festplatte mehr über mit genug Platz für ein Backup
 * jokrebel würde ja bei ausschließlicher Nutzung unter Linux schon aus Perfomancegründen keinesfalls ein Windowsdateisystem nutzen wollen
<jokrebel> könnt man ja auch aufteilen auf mehrere kleine (my2ct)
<Borsal> Ich würde die Platte auch gern mit Ubuntus Dateisystem betreiben, das wäre die elegantere Lösung und richtiger. Blöderweise hab ich hier nurnoch volle Platte und bekomme die Daten nicht gesichert
<jokrebel> Und n Backup sollte eh ne Pflichtübung sein. Aber jeder wie er meint
<Borsal> Brauch mal ne neue Platte sobald das Budget dies wieder erlaubt, dann kann ich das auch richtig machen
<jokrebel> Bei mir wär es dann Zeit für a) Ausmisten oder b) neue Backupplatte zulegen ;-)
<Borsal> Vermutlich beides :)
<jokrebel> wie groß ist die Platte? Wie groß die Partitionen (falls mehrere) und wie "voll" ist/sind die
<Borsal> 1,5TB Platte und Partition und 258GB frei davon. Dachte auch schon an verkleinern, zweite Partition und dann rüberschieben und immer verkleinern / vergrößern. Aber NTFS kann man ja glaube ich nur bis zur Hälfte der Platte verkleinern und dafür ist die zu voll
<jokrebel> Falls unter halb voll könnte man vielleicht noch "Partition verkleiner - 2te Partition anlegen" in Erwägung ziehen. Aber bei "ohne Backup" ist man halt Murphy netz- und doppelbodenlos ausgeliefert.
<jokrebel> aber um auf die Eingangsfrage zurückzukommen. Wenn die nur ne zusätzlich NTFS Platte an nem Windows auf ner anderen Platte war, sollte man die schon (langsam) lesen und beschreiben können.
<Borsal> Das denk ich mir auch. Ich klemm die nochmal an den Windowsrechner und setz die NTFS Rechte zurück
<Borsal> Kann ja nur an der Platte liegen
<Borsal> Und nicht an Ubuntu
<jokrebel> Borsal: Schrott Dir halt Deine Daten nicht
<Borsal> Ich versuchs zu vermeiden, Murphy soll wegbleiben
<jokrebel> good luck
<Borsal> danke danke
<jokrebel> vieleicht ist auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden/NTFS-3G/ wichtig?
<stevieh> wieviel Wätter braucht denn ne aktuelle 3,5" wenn sie aktiv ist? so um die 5, oder?
<le_bot> Title: NTFS-3G › Windows-Partitionen einbinden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> oh, falscher Kanal
<Borsal> jokrebel: Unfassbar, jetzt gehts. Da waren wohl wirklich die NTFS Rechte vermurkst, weil die Festplatte nach dem Windows Desktop nochmal zeitweilig in einem Windows Server hing.
<Borsal> Danke für deine Hilfe! :)
<jokrebel> Borsal: gerne
<mgolisch> sicher?
<mgolisch> ich vermute es geht nun weil du den pc richtig runtergefahren hast
<mgolisch> und das nun sauber entmounted wurde auf windows
<Borsal> mgolisch: Möglich
<rolfi> Hallo!
<rolfi> Schönes neues Jahr!  Gibt es hier Hilfe zu einem EfiBios-Problem ausgelöst durch Deinstallation von Ubuntu 16.10?
<koffeinfriedhof> rolfi: 1.) Fragen einfach stellen. 2.) EFI oder BIOS?
<rolfi> Meine Frage steht in Ubuntu-Paste
<koffeinfriedhof> Link?
<rolfi> Wie mache ich eine Referenz hierher?
<koffeinfriedhof> Strg-C zum kopieren, Strg-V zum einfügen. Oder mit der Maus markieren und mittlere Maustaste im Eingabefeld drücken
<rolfi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23753874/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koffeinfriedhof> Ok. Hast du noch ein Live-Medium laufen? Dann zeige mal "sudo efibootmgr -v".
<koffeinfriedhof> Vielleicht hast du im BIOS-Modus gestartet/installiert? Dann musst du den Windows-Bootloader neu in den MBR schreiben. Hab aber keine Ahnung von Windows, daher wäre ich da schon aufgeschmissen :)
<rolfi> Bin in Ubuntun16.10 auf dem PC. Soll ich von extern starten?
<koffeinfriedhof> Nö. Ich dachte das wäre gelöscht. Steht so in deinem paste.
<rolfi> Entschuldigung.  Hab inzwischen Ubuntu 16.10 als alleiniges System neu installiert.
<koffeinfriedhof> mount | grep efivars sollte dir zeigen, ob du im EFI-Modus bist
<koffeinfriedhof> Was ist denn dann aktuell das Problem? Wenn du kein Windows hast, brauchst du ja auch dessen Bootloader nicht mehr?
<rolfi> Der Befehl läuft durch ohne Antwort
<koffeinfriedhof> Also eine BIOS-Installation, kein EFI. Was genau ist nun dein Ziel?
<rolfi> Ziel:sauberes Dualboot
<koffeinfriedhof> Ok. Dann solltest du zuerst Windows installieren und anschließend Ubuntu, das ist wohl einfacher (so sagt das Wiki). Ich handhabe das bei Dualboot mit mehreren Linuxen so: Platte partitionieren, LiveMedium starten, Zielpartition bei "manuelle Partitionierung" wählen, installieren. Ich weiß nicht, ob windows das auch kann.
<rolfi> Problem: Nach Neuinstallation von Windows10 (muß zuerst) wird bei der Installation von Ubuntu 16.10 Windows nicht gefunden. 
<rolfi> Es wird bei der Auswahl nur Ubuntu als einziges angeboten
<koffeinfriedhof> Ja, weil Win10 sich wohl mit UEFI installiert. Du musst dann im UEFI entweder den LegacyModus (Kompatibilitätsmodus für BIOS) abschalten oder bei der Auswahl im Bootmenü (Meistens F2, F8 oder F12) darauf achten, dass der Ubuntu-Installationsstick im UEFI-Modus gestartet wird.
<rolfi> Moment bitte: Suche die Einstellung
<rolfi> Hier gibt es "Boot-Optionsfilter". Steht auf "UEFI und Legacy". Ist das gemeint (Bin Anfänger)?
<koffeinfriedhof> Ja, das klingt so. Da stell mal "uefi only" ein oder vergleichbares.
<koffeinfriedhof> Anfänger am Computer? Dann wäre nach der Aktion noch anzuraten sich mit den Grundlagen zu beschäftigen :)
<rolfi> ok. Stelle auf "Nur UEFI". 
<koffeinfriedhof> Genau. Dann startet dein Stick automatisch im richtigen Modus (UEFI). Ab jetzt sollte dir [:Dual-Boot:] im wiki weiterhelfen.
<rolfi> Habe in den letzten 3 Tagen stundenlang über Bios und Uefi gelesennund erfolglos probiert. Ihr seid meine letzte Rettung, nachdem ich einen PC-Fachmann hier hatte.
<koffeinfriedhof> Was hat der Fachmann denn gemacht?
<rolfi> Nach 2 Stunden aufgegeben
<koffeinfriedhof> Na, dann hast du ja Glück, dass ich kein Fachmann bin :P
<koffeinfriedhof> Im Prinzip ist das ganz einfach. Wenn du den PC anschaltest, müssen ja erst alle eingebauten Geräte erkannt werden, damit man sie ansprechen kann. Das erledigte das BIOS. Das ist quasi das Grundsystem auf jedem Rechner. Von diesem Grundsystem aus kann man dann ein Installationsmedium starten, oder ein bestehendes System.
<koffeinfriedhof> UEFI ist der Nachfolger des BIOS, also eine Neuauflage mit anderem Ansatz.
<koffeinfriedhof> Genaugenommen hat das mit Ubuntu aber nix zu tun ;) Aber wenn du mich nicht verrätst, merkt es keiner ;P
<rolfi> Ja, danke. Hab aber mich in den letzten Tagen schlau gemacht bis zu dem Punkt, sie paste.
<rolfi> siehe
<rolfi> Wie jetzt weiter? Ziel ist Dualboot. Wie also jetzt sauber Ubuntubdeinstallieren?
<koffeinfriedhof> Ja. Also wenn ich dem Wiki folge, ist zuerst Windows installieren besser. Allerdings würde ich wie bereits erwähnt die Platte vorher Partitionieren, damit du nicht später die Windows-Partition verkleinern musst. Also Live-Medium starten und aufteilen. Hast du vor Ubuntu zu verschlüsseln? Dann ist eine separate Boot-Partition nötig.
<mrkramps> und afaik sollte windows möglichst auf der ersten partition liegen
<koffeinfriedhof> Also primary: Win und logisch dann die *buntus?
<mrkramps> und als partitionstabelle gpt
<mrkramps> und dann alles primary
<koffeinfriedhof> ah oder so
<rolfi> Nein, nicht so schnell. Erst Ubuntu sauber deinstallieren! Wie geht das?
<koffeinfriedhof> Brauchste nicht. Einfach drüberschreiben.
<mrkramps> rolfi, einfach neu paritionieren
<mrkramps> rolfi, ich hab das richtig verstanden, die kiste hat EFI?
<rolfi> Nein, damit habe ich schlechte Erfahrung! Irgendwie muß Ubuntu noch ausgetragen werden
<mrkramps> rolfi, windows überschreibt bei der installation den ubuntu bootloader
<rolfi> Ich habe Efi. Und das ist das Problem!
<mrkramps> rolfi, eigentlich ist das kein problem
<koffeinfriedhof> Ist kein Problem.
<mrkramps> wollte nur eben sicher gehen, weil ich später joined bin … gpt geht nur mit efi
<rolfi> Also ich hab im EfiBios auf "Nur UEFI" umgestellt Und jetzt soll ich alle bis auf die Efi-Partition löschen und Win neu installieren, richtig?
<koffeinfriedhof> Kannst du, ja. Dann erstellst du zwei primäre Partitionen mit parted oder dem grafischen Partitionierungswerkzeug. Eine für Windows und eine für Ubuntu. Danach installierst du Win auf die erste und Ubuntu auf sie zweite Partition, wobei beide noch zusätzliche anlegen werden.
<rolfi> Und dann erkennt die Ubuntu-Installation das Windows, d.h. die Ursache für 3 Tage rumfummeln war nur die Einstellung im EfiBios?
<koffeinfriedhof> Ja.
<koffeinfriedhof> Du hattest Windows im UEFI-Modus installiert, welcher die EFI-Partition nutzt und Ubuntu im BIOS-Modus, welches den klassischen MBR am Anfang der Festplatte nutzt. Deswegen konnten die sich nicht "sehen".
<rolfi> Ich frag so genau, weil das, was kommt, so zeitintensiv ist und ich schlechte Erfahrung habe.
<koffeinfriedhof> Ja. Kannste dann deinen Fachmann anrufen und ihm erklären, wie sowas geht :)
<koffeinfriedhof> Ist doch so, wie mit den meisten Problemen. Wenn man sie mal erkannt hat, ist es ganz einfach. Bei dir fehlte also nur das Wissen, dass der Stick im UEFI-Modus gestartet werden muss. Sonst hätte es direkt funktioniert.
<koffeinfriedhof> Falls du das nochmal hast: Man kann Ubuntu auch nachträglich auf UEFI umstellen. Aber dafür wars ja schon  zu spät.
<rolfi> Na prima, danke. Der Fachmann hat zum Glück kein Geld genommen, meinte aber, das Efi sei so kaputt, daß er mir nicht helfen kann.
<koffeinfriedhof> Falls das der Fall wäre, würdest du das merken. Dann meldest du dich einfach noch mal. Ein UEFI kann man übrigens auch updaten, bzw. neu flashen.
<rolfi> Ich danke Euch herzlich und hoffe, Euch in ein paar Stunden nicht mehr fragen zu müssen. Vielen Dank und guten Abend!
<koffeinfriedhof> Gerne ;) Viel Spaß beim Lernen!
<Herbert-51> Nabend alle, habe in der VM win7 installiert aber er macht keine Update. hat jemand ne ahnung woran das liegen kann?
<Frickelpit> Netzwerk richtig konfiguriert?
<Herbert-51> netzwerkverbindung ist da
<Frickelpit> Dann ist es ein Fall für einen Windows Kanal ;)
<Herbert-51> ich komme auch ins internet
<Herbert-51> ich dachte das ligt an der VM
<Frickelpit> Nein. Wenn du generell eine Verbindung bekommst (Browser z.B.), dann funktioniert deine VM.
<Herbert-51> ok danke
<Frickelpit> np
<rolfi> Hallo,  doch eine Rückfrage,  bevor ich mir die ganze Arbeit mache:
<koffeinfriedhof> Nein, wir nehmen kein Geld, rolfi :D
<rolfi> Das Bios findet jetzt kein "device", startet aber den Windows Installationsstick.
<koffeinfriedhof> Welches "device" findet er denn nicht, rolfi?
<rolfi> Werden die Laufwerde später gefunden?
<koffeinfriedhof> Werden sie dir im UEFI denn angezeigt? Normalerweise ja, wenn sie am SATA hängen.
<rolfi> Ich kenne es von Bios, daß man eine Boot-Reihenfolge angeben kann.
<koffeinfriedhof> Die legt man beim EFI auf der EFI-Partition fest. Stichwort nvram.
<rolfi> Hier steht jetzt "no device found".
<koffeinfriedhof> Sollte das UEFI aber auch anbieten.
<rolfi> Tuts aber nicht. Wenn ich auf "Efi oder Legacy" zurück stelle, sind die Laufwerke wieder da.
<koffeinfriedhof> Um welche Laufwerke geht es denn? Festplatten?
<rolfi> Soll ich mit der Windows-Installation fortfahren oder haben wir ein Problem?
<koffeinfriedhof> Wir eh nicht. Wenn du :D Hattest du unter der letzten Windows-Installation alle Laufwerke verfügbar? Dann ja, fortfahren.
<Matze202> hi ;) kann mir hier bitte jemand eine gute günstige oder kostenlose grafische Nutzeroberfläche für SNMP-Schnittstellen empfehlen?
<rolfi> Habe SSD, HD, CD-Laufwerk und Usp-Anschluss.  Bisher waren alle Laufwerke da.
<koffeinfriedhof> rolfi: Dann mach einfach weiter. Das wird sich durch die GPT-Tabelle auf den Platten wieder fangen.
<rolfi> OK , ignoriere ich das mal und installiere Windows.
<koffeinfriedhof> Ja. Nicht zu ängstlich. Mehr als nochmal schiefgehen kann es auch nicht... :) Wird aber klappen.
<Frickelpit> Matze202: was soll die können?
<Matze202> Frickelpit, aller bestens auf deutsch verfügbar sein, den Server auf Auslastung der Anbindung, CPU, RAM checken und dies mir grafisch wiedergeben
<Frickelpit> und warum dann per SNMP?
<Matze202> Frickelpit, sdx23 aus dem offtopic hatte dies mit genannt und wird von meinem Serverzentrum unterstützt oder kennst du eine bessere möglichkeit, die keine Root-Rechte beim Server voraussetzt?
<Frickelpit> ah, du kannst also nichts installieren
<Matze202> leider habe ich keine Rootrechte
<Matze202> Frickelpit, aber wird vielleicht sogar besser so sein, bin leider noch anfänger im Linux ;)
<Frickelpit> und dann direkt mit SNMP rumfummeln, wo man sich im schlimmsten Fall durch die Mibs durchwühlen muss ;)
<Frickelpit> Matze202: schau einfach mal mit SNMP + Monitoring, da findest du schon ein paar Lösungen
<Matze202> Frickelpit, Leider ist mein Cloud-Server schon paar mal durch Leistungsspitzen an seine Grenzen gekommen und ich möchte zeitnah reagieren können. (Bei was es können soll, habe ich vergessen, dass eine von mir einzustellende Warnung möglich sein soll. Diese Warnung kann ich zwar auch direkt beim Serverzentrum einstellen, aber nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle.)
<Frickelpit> Matze202: wer administriert den Server?
<Matze202> Das Serverzentrum, das ist ein gemanagter Server.
<Frickelpit> dann frag, ob die dir ein monitoring einrichten
<Matze202> das SNMP ist doch schon eines oder lieg ich da falsch?
<Frickelpit> SNMP fragt anhand der Mib entsprechende Einträge ab
<Frickelpit> Was du möchtest, ist ein richtiges Monitoring, welches dich bei Zustandsänderungen informiert
<Matze202> Frickelpit, ok, das mit dem Mib versteh ich gerade gar nicht, denn ich dachte das sind die aktuellen Werte die im Server vorherrschen oder? Somit soll die Software auf meinem System die Werte vom Server abfragen und auswerten. Das Monitoring was du meinst, liefert wohl die ausgewärteten Werte mit?
<Frickelpit> Matze202: bei einem Monitoring kannst du die Werte mit s.g. checks bestimmen (siehe nagios, icinga, usw), da bestimmst du, wann der Status warning oder critical erreicht wird.
<Frickelpit> mit SNMP kannst du die Werte entweder holen als Information oder begrenzt setzen, je nach Gerät. Und dafür hast du dann z.B. eine Mib, wo drin steht, was alles abgefragt/gesetzt werden kann am Gerät. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Management_Information_Base
<le_bot> Title: Management Information Base – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Matze202> Frickelpit, ok thx ;) Das nagios werde ich doch aber auch auf meinem System (Ubuntu) installieren und den Server überwachen lassen können oder?
<Frickelpit> Ja, den Master, welcher überwacht kannst du überall instalieren. Dennoch musst du auch auf dem Server was installieren, deswegen schrieb ich weiter oben, dass du den Betreiber fragst
<Matze202> Frickelpit, ok thx, das werde ich dann kommende Woche machen und bis dahin schaue ich mir mal Grafana per SNMP an, ob ich damit klar komme, denn das wird von meiner eigenen Cloud-System (Nextcloud) mit vorgeschlagen, vielleicht bekomm ich damit doch noch was gerissen, sonst muss das Serverzentrum nochmal ran.
<Matze202> Frickelpit, aber vielen Dank ;)
<Frickelpit> np
<rolfi> Hallo,  da bin ich wieder.
<rolfi> Win10 installiert.  Ubuntu-Installer fragt mich korrekt,  ob ich Ubuntu neben Win10 haben möchte.
<rolfi> Aber es will partout auf meine HD und nicht zur SSD, wo bereits Win10 liegt. Unformatierter Platz ist genug. Wie bringe ich Ubuntu auf die richtigebPlatte?
<koffeinfriedhof> Hast du "manuell Partitionieren" gewählt, rolfi?
<koffeinfriedhof> bzw. "etwas anderes" heisst das im Installer.
<rolfi> Ja, komme aber nicht weiter.
<rolfi> Fehler: es wurde kein root dateisystem festgelegt
<koffeinfriedhof> Okay. Dann nutze mal den paste-service für die Ausgabe von "sudo parted --list", damit man deine Partitionen sieht.
<koffeinfriedhof> Ja, du musst der Partition die du verwenden willst als Einhängepunkt "/" zuweisen.
<koffeinfriedhof> Separates home und ggf. ne swap wäre auch noch sinnvoll. Je nach Platz und Wunsch.
<rolfi> behebe dies im partitionsmenü
<koffeinfriedhof> rolfi: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Manuelle_Partitionierung/ als Hilfsmittel
<le_bot> Title: Manuelle Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<rolfi> in diesem Stadium komme ich noch nicht insvTerminal
<koffeinfriedhof> Kann man den Installer nicht mehr minimieren?
<rolfi> nein
<koffeinfriedhof> Gut, dann machen wir es "blind". Geh zurück bis zur Partitionierungsübersicht. Dort wählst du die freie Partition aus und wählst da aus "verwenden als ext4" Einbindepunkt "/"
<koffeinfriedhof> Falls du weitere Partitionen für /home oder eine swap hast funktioniert das äquivalent.
<koffeinfriedhof> Schau dir die Bilder im Link an, damit du weißt, dass du richtig bist.
<rolfi> wird ext4 nur als journaling dateisystem angeboten. 
<koffeinfriedhof> Ja, das heisst so.
<k1l> ext4 ist ein journaling dateisystem.
<rolfi> Hallo, es funktioniert!  Lag also nur an der einen Einstellung im Bios. Herzlichen Dank! Nur eine letzte Frage wegen meiner schlechten Erfahrungen:
<rolfi> Wie deinstalliere ich Ubuntu 16.10 sauber unter EFI? (für später)
<mrkramps> rolfi, gar nicht … du formatierst einfach die partition(en) neu
<mrkramps> also die von ubuntu
<mrkramps> ein betriebssystem lässt sich halt nicht wie eine software mit einem uninstaller bedienen
<mrkramps> --software ++anwendung
<rolfi> Und wenn die Partitionen weg sind, verschwindet der Eintrag im EfiBios von allein?
<koffeinfriedhof> rolfi: Herzlichen Glückwunsch und liebe Grüße an dein Technikgenie :D Komm ich irgendwie nicht drauf klar.
<tomreyn> bitte NICHT "rm -rf /" ausführen
<mrkramps> rolfi, man muss den bootloader danach einmal aktualisieren
<mrkramps> kann man bspw. mit einem live-system machen
<mrkramps> oder vielleicht verstehe ich das problem auch falsch … mein efi hat bspw. keine betriebssystemeinträge
<mrkramps> mein bootloader halt schon
<koffeinfriedhof> mrkramps: bootctl ist da anders als GRUB. Falls du auf den anspielst.
<rolfi> Ich bin Laie, der sich mehr als drei Tage durch alle möglichen Wikis und Foreneinträge gewühlt hat. 
<mrkramps> koffeinfriedhof, evtl. sollte ich da selber erst mal recherchieren :S
<rolfi> Wie aktualisiert man den bootloader? Also ich starte den Win-Installationsstick und dann?
<koffeinfriedhof> rolfi: Jetzt hast du es ja geschafft ;) Später musst du ein Ubuntu starten. Schau mal im Wiki unter [:Ubuntu_entfernen:]. Dort ist auch EFI verlinkt.
<k1l> !ubuntu_entfernen
<le_bot> Informationen zu Ubuntu_entfernen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_entfernen
<rolfi> Ja, das hatte ich ja alles durch. Trotzdem blieben die Ubuntu-Einträge.  Das soll jetzt alles gut sein durch den Ausschluss von Legacy.
<koffeinfriedhof> Jop. 
<koffeinfriedhof> danke k1l :) 
<rolfi> Prima. Ich wünsche allen Beteiligten gute Nacht und Danke nochmal!
<koffeinfriedhof> Machs gut :)
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-07
<cr57Xaa200> hallo!
<cr57Xaa200> Weiß jemand von euch wie ein professioneller Systemadministrator unter Linux Backups richtig erstellt? Im Netz gibt es da ziemlich viele verschiedene Lösungen.
<koffeinfriedhof> cr57Xaa200: Verschiedene Anforderungen - verschiedene Lösungen.
<cr57Xaa200> zB. habe ich jetzt ein elementary hier standartmäßig installiert und die /boot,  /home verzeichnisse usw. sind garnicht als partition auf der platte. somit habe ich jetzt bedenken, dass ich garkein system upgrade auf die nächste version vollziehen kann ohne dass mir meine ganzen Programme und Konfiguationen abhanden kommen. Ist das richtig?
<koffeinfriedhof> Ich habe keinen Plan von Elementary OS. Da musst du bei denen mal fragen. Aber prinzipiell ist es doch egal, wo die Dateien physikalisch liegen, wenn du sie auf was externes sicherst.
<cr57Xaa200> Meine Dateien bekomme ich problemlos gesichert denke ich, allerdings läuft mein system jetzt eigentlich so gut, dass ich etwas angst habe wenn ich es aktualisieren muss, weil dieses nicht mehr supportet wird, dass meine ganzen Einstellungen und Programme nicht mehr da sind. Und ich weiß nicht, was da alles gesichert werden sollte in diesem Falle.
<koffeinfriedhof> Dein home-Verzeichnis und /etc für Programmkonfigurationen, die du global geändert hast. Und dann nach und nach migrieren.
<cr57Xaa200> Ah, ok. 
<koffeinfriedhof> !Verzeichnisstruktur
<le_bot> Informationen zu Verzeichnisstruktur finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verzeichnisstruktur
<tinfoil_hat> Guten Abend Ihr nachteulen, ich bekomme noch einen knoten im kopf ... der pan sieht folgendermaßen aus: Laptop > x2go > router(NAT) > VPS (mit öffentlicher ip) > router(NAT) > VM(x2goserver) ich möchte von meinem Laptop auf den xserver meiner VM in meinem Heimnetzwerk zugreifen. das ganze soll irgend wie über mein VPS gehen, wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte währe das echt awsome!
<tinfoil_hat> ich muss einen reverse ssh tunnel aufbauen, wie es scheint, leider komme ich mit den ports adressen und wann was localhost ist durcheinander
<tomreyn> tinfoil_hat: hui das sieht ja ordentlich kompliziert aus. durch deinen VPS soll es wohl wegen der festen ip-adresse gehen oder wieso?
<Guest45481> moin
<Guest45481> kann mir hier jemand tips zur gamepad kalibrierung unter ubuntu 16.04 geben ich hab da probleme mit...
<Hiege> guten tag 
<Hiege> ich habe mal eine Frage, ich habe hier ein system da kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen, also nur die benuteroberfläche, über ssh funktioniert alles einwandfrei, wenn ich neu starte kann ich mich immer noch nicht einloggen. Das gastkonto funktioniert. Und wenn man übelst auf der Tastertur rumdrückt öffnet sich eine Konsole die auch einwandfrei funktioniert. Es ist ein Ubuntu 16.04.01 LTS
<Hiege> es kommt ein keine Meldung passwort Falsch eingegeben
<Hiege> -ein +auch
<koffeinfriedhof> !Homeverzeichnis#Rechte
<koffeinfriedhof> !Homeverzeichnis
<le_bot> Informationen zu Homeverzeichnis finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Homeverzeichnis
<koffeinfriedhof> Prüfe da mal die Rechte im Home, Hiege
<Hiege> ahh ok mach ich
<Hiege> danke genau das war das problem
<koffeinfriedhof> Hiege, dann lies noch !sudo bei grafischen Programmen :)
<Hiege> Ich benutze nur den browser bei dem system, um über das webinterface musik anzumachen, ich habe leider keine ahung was mit !sudo lesen gemeint ist.
<koffeinfriedhof> !sudo
<le_bot> Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<koffeinfriedhof> Hiege: Die Rechte im Homeverzeichnis zerschiesst man sich für gewöhnlich, wenn man sudo mit grafischen Programmen nutzt. Das sollte man nicht tun und im Artikel stehen Alternativen, wenn man doch mal was grafisches mit root-Rechten brauchen sollte.
<Hiege> Ich glaube sie sind bei der installation von openHab kaputt gegangen, bzw beim rechte setzen der samba freigabe vom /etc/openhab/configurations ordner
<koffeinfriedhof> Möglich. Abgesehen von sudo kann man da auch mit chown und chmod viel Mist machen, Hiege :)
<Frickelpit> Hiege: schau in deine shell history, dann wird aus Glaube Wissen
<Hiege> das stimmt die tatsache, das die Fehlerqualle meist vor dem system sitzt, grenzt die suche nach dem selbigen ein
<Zknork> 
<apricot> Ich möchte Installations-Stick LUbuntu brennen Ubuntu 15.10. Brauche ich dafür den Live-USB-Creator, oder gibt es besseres?
<k1l> 15.10 ist schon tot.
<k1l> die ubuntu isos kannst du aber mit usb-creator oder dd oder oder "brennen". 
<apricot> ja ich weiß ... wird auch demnächst upgedatet. Aber ich will für ein altes notebook mit XP (noch mit Diskettenlaufwerk) LUbuntu von einem Stick installieren
<apricot> einfach mit dd? das ist dann bootfähig?
<k1l> dann ist es einfach dumm jetzt ein 15.10 zu nehmen
<k1l> du installierst ja auch kein windows 95 jetzt, nur weil du es dann bald mal updaten willst.
<apricot> muss heut abend fertig sein ... das notebook
<apricot> ich will kein 15.10 installieren
<apricot> der PC läuft damit
<apricot> und ich will da jetzt 'nen stick mit LUbuntu brennen
<k1l> wie gesagt: du hast sehr viele möglichkeiten den usb mit dem iso zu beschreiben
<apricot> für das notebook .. das kann ja 16.04 sein
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB/
<apricot> ok ich probiere dann ainfach dd
<le_bot> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot> für das notebook .. das kann ja 16.04 seindanke
<apricot> danke
<joachim_> Hallo ich brkomme immer dieses Problem wenn ich ein Programm insterlieren möchte dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<joachim_>  unknown group 'crontab' in statoverride file
<joachim_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<k1l> kannst du mal alle meldungen aus dem terminal auf paste.ubuntu.com hochladen und dann den link hier zeigen?
<k1l> die eine meldung sagt nämlich nicht viel aus, ausser das "etwas" kaputt ist
<joachim_> ok
<joachim_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23760115/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> unter ubuntu ist man nicht als root unterwegs. das solltest du dir nicht angewöhnen
<k1l> joachim_: und welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<joachim_> ubuntu mate Version 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) 32-bit
<joachim_> Kernel Linux 4.1.19-v7+ armv7l
<k1l> auf nem rpi?
<joachim_> ja
<tinfoil_hat> tomreyn, genau deshalb
<joachim_> das heißt man müsste das normale Ubunu flashen um etwas insterlieren zu können
<joachim_> ?
<k1l> nein. hast du da was dran verändert?
<k1l> was zeigt "cat /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride" ?
<joachim_> nein nicht das ich wüste root lp 775 /var/log/hp/tmp
<joachim_> root crontab 2755 /usr/bin/crontab
<joachim_> root mlocate 2755 /usr/bin/mlocate
<joachim_> root ssl-cert 710 /etc/ssl/private
<joachim_> hplip root 755 /var/run/hplip
<k1l> ok, das ist schonmal normal
<k1l> dann ist die meldung von dpkg aber komisch
<k1l> hast du da cron entfernt?
<joachim_> eigentlich nicht aber kann man das wieder hinzufügen?
<joachim_> wartet ich habe gruppen entfernt als ich gestern einen neuen ACC hinzugefügt habe weil "Aufrüumen" wolte
<k1l> :/
<k1l> genau sowas meinte ich
<joachim_> vieleicht flashe ich am besten dann das OS neu    Danke Leute
<k1l> ja, weil das hat jetzt sicher ein heftiges chaos
<Frickelpit> wie kommt man auf so eine Idee?
<joachim_> naja ich habe mich gewundert das nach dem Hinzufügen einer neuen Gruppe Plötzlich mehrere da sind und ich hasse unordnung auf dem Pc da dache ich mir kau alles weg was ich nicht brauche aber da habe ich wohl falsch gedacht
<joachim_> Danke noch mal für die hilfe auch wenn es nicht die reine Ubuntu version ist
<tinfoil_hat>  Guten Abend zusammen, ich bekomme noch einen knoten im kopf ... der pan sieht folgendermaßen aus: ich möchte einen reverse ssh tunnel dauerhaft aufbauen Laptop > x2go > router(NAT) > VPS (mit öffentlicher ip) > router(NAT) > VM(x2goserver) ich möchte von meinem Laptop auf den xserver meiner VM in meinem Heimnetzwerk zugreifen. das ganze soll irgend wie über mein VPS gehen, wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte 
<tinfoil_hat> währe das echt awsome!
<jokrebel> das hab ich doch die Tage schon mal in nem anderen Kanal gelesen, oder?
<tinfoil_hat> habe es schonmal gepostet, leider konnte mir da keiner weiterhelfen
<p01nt3r> nabend. weiß jemand, warum avidemux videos(mp4/h264) mit dateigrößen ab ca. 6-7gb unspulbar macht?
<joachim__> Neu geflashen und nun funktionier es wieder   dankeschön
<k1l_> joachim__: jo, im zweifel mal eher nicht löschen in zukunft :)
<tomreyn> tinfoil_hat: ist möglich dass das umsetzbar ist, aber du tust dir da keinen gefallen mit. solche komplexität ist irrsinnig fehleranfällig und inperformant. mach auf dem ziel statt der begrenzung auf ne einzelne ip-adresse ne begrenzung auf das netz des isps von wo du ursprünglich kommst, und erzwinge ssh-authentifizierung mit key. oder bau ein vpn auf.
<tinfoil_hat> tomreyn, danke für deine antwort dann wird es wohl doch ein VPN
<mgolisch> oder sshkeys
<mgolisch> ist viel einfacher und ist mindestens genauso sicher
<mgolisch> vpn hätte natürlich vorteile wenn du auf mehr als diesen einen host zugreifen willst
<tinfoil_hat> die sache ist halt, dass ich kein zugriff auf unseren router habe, da mein mitbewohner das internet auf sich laufen lässt, und weder nen port aufmachen / weiterleiten will noch einen vpn einrichten ... dann kam mir die idee mit dem reverse ssh um das ganze zu machen ohne auf den router gehen zu müssen
<mgolisch> ja dann mach das halt mit reverse ssh
<koegs> sollte ja auch kein thema sein, einen reverse-tunnel zum server und dann einen tunnel im tunnel nutzen
<mgolisch> erstmal die commands bauen und testen und dann evtl mit sowas wie autossh fest einrichten auf dem vm host https://www.everythingcli.org/ssh-tunnelling-for-fun-and-profit-autossh/
<le_bot> Title: SSH tunnelling for fun and profit: Autossh (at www.everythingcli.org)
<mgolisch> vm : ssh -R localhost:2222:localhost:22 user@vps und auf dem client sowas wie ssh -L localhost:2222:localhost:2222 user@vps dann kannst auf dem client auf localhost:2222 mit der vm verbinden
<mgolisch> evtl. dann auf dem client stattdessen mit einer host definition im ssh config file und ProxyCommand arbeiten
<mgolisch> dann kann man sich sparen diese extra ssh command aufzurufen
<mgolisch> das geht natuerlich nur wenn x2go auch das ssh binary verwendet
<mgolisch> das weiss ich nicht genau
<mgolisch> am besten dann auch nur sshkeys erlauben auf der x2go vm und dem vps
<tinfoil_hat> tausend dank für die info, werde es gleich mal ausprobieren, dankedankedanke
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-08
<Saalko> Hallo, ich nutze Ubuntu 16.04 x64, ich habe per Testdrive eine beschädigte Festplattenpartition widerhergestellt. Diese hat leider meine Festplatte gefüllt. Nun habe ich ein paar Dateien per Nautiolus deinstaliert (Dateien waren gesichert), die gelöschten Dateien sind zwar verschwunden, aber belegen noch Festplattenspeicher. Weiß wer wo ich die gelöschten Daten finde? (Nicht im Papierkorb) eine Suche hat leider nichts gefunden.
<Saalko> aber wieder.
<jokrebel> hm
<jokrebel> Saalko: also wenn sie nicht im Papierkorb oder Trash (ggf. auch von root? je nach dem wie Du gelöscht hast) zu finden sind ... woher weist Du dann, dass sie noch Platz belegen
<Saalko> Weil ich ca. 200 GB gelöscht habe und noch 28 GB frei habe. Wo finde ich den root trash?
<stevieh> baobab kann dir evtl. dabei helfen
<Saalko> Danke ich muss den PC neustarten. Nautilus hat sich aufgehangen. Ich schaue mal im Trash mit Rootrechten rein. 
<Frickelpit> ohje … das klingt nach sudo nautilus
<stevieh> na, das härtet ab
<jokrebel> das System?
<stevieh> den Benutzer
<Saalko> So Hallo, ich nutze Ubuntu 16.04 x64. IUch habe nun die Dateien gefunden, finde aber keinen Weg sie zu löschen. Der Datenpfad ist auf dem Rechner:
<Saalko> root/.local/share/Trash/files
<Saalko> leider kann ich im Grundverzeichnis nicht sudo cd root benutzen, "Der Befehl wurde nicht gefunden" wie komme ich in den Root Ordner hinein?
<stevieh> sudo rm -r /root/.local/share/Trash/*
<stevieh> aber ohne gewähr :-)
<Frickelpit> Saalko: sudo cd root ist auch totaler Quatsch
<Saalko> stevieh: Denke ja das würde klappen, aber ich will ja nur die Dateien im Trash Ordner löschen, nicht den ganzen trash Ordner
<Saalko> Frickelpit: Kannst du mir denn einen Befehl nennen wie ich in den genannten ordner komme?
<stevieh> genau das tut der Befehel
<Frickelpit> Saalko: dann erweitere den Befehl um den entsprechenden Ordner
<Frickelpit> Saalko: sudo -i; cd /root
<Saalko> danke. nun komm ich weiter, jetzt habe ich auch die Ordnerübersicht
<Saalko> Er findet die Verzeichnisse nicht. sie benutzen Sonderzeichen, muss ich die Sonderzeichen umschreiben? ordnername: #172.2
<jokrebel> Saalko: Was genau hast Du denn vor? Und warum darf der Inhalt von .trash von root nicht einfach komplett gelöscht werden?
<Frickelpit> Saalko: probier es mal mit einem escape des #
<Saalko> Ich möchte den Trash ordner nicht löschen. bin da bisschen übervorsichtig im root Ordner. Escape war /#172.2 richtig? Klappt leider nicht.
<Frickelpit> \#172.2
<Saalko> Leider auch nicht. ich lösche jetzt einfach den Trash Ordner. ich hoffe, das bringt keine weiteren Probleme mit sich.
<Frickelpit> Saalko: zeige mal deinen kompletten Befehl
<Saalko> saalko@saalko-HP-15-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo rm -r /root/.local/share/Trash/\#172.2
<jokrebel> Saalko: Hat auch keiner gesagt, dass Du das Verzeichnis "trash" löschen sollst. Es ging von anfang an um den kompletten Inhalt dieses Orners
<Frickelpit> Saalko: und der Ordner #172.2 ist im Ordner /root/.local/share/Trash?
<Saalko> Ja
<jokrebel> Saalko: NICHT den Ordner löschen
<Saalko> moment
<Frickelpit> Saalko: dann wchsel erst in den Ordner /root/.local/share/Trash und lösche dann den Ordner
<Frickelpit> *wechsel
<Saalko> Gott sorry fehler auf meiner Seite.
<Saalko> Ich habe den Subordner files vergessen. -.-
<Frickelpit> dachte ich es mir doch
<Saalko> saalko@saalko-HP-15-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo rm -r /root/.local/share/Trash/files/#172.2 funktioniert dankte.
<Frickelpit> 10:52      Saalko | root/.local/share/Trash/files ;)
<Frickelpit> Saalko: jetzt weißt du aber wenigstens, dass Ordnernamen mit Sonderzeichen ziemlich blöd sind
<jokrebel> waren das Userdaten die dort gelandent sind? Dann würd ich mir die Frage stellen, warum die nicht im User-Papierkorb waren. Irgendwas machst Du vermutlich gehörig falsch
<Saalko> Klar das wusst ich schon lange. Aber Testdrive legt die Ordner mit # an. :(
<Saalko> Weil Testdrive die Daten in einen geschützten Unterordner angelegt hat, die ich dann per Nautilus gelöscht hatte. Nächstes mal mache ich das per Terminal.
<Frickelpit> Saalko: hast du Nautilus mit sudo aufgerufen?
<Saalko> ja, sonst wäre ich nicht in den geschützten Unterordner gekommen.
<Frickelpit> !sudo
<le_bot> Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<jokrebel> wenn Du sie per Nautilus löschst, landen sie nicht in /root/.trash  .... höchsten Du öffnest Nautilus mit root-Rechten (was man unbedingt vermeiden sollte)
<Frickelpit> dann lies dir mal den Artikel durch, besonders den Abschnitt mit den grafischen Programmen
<jokrebel> Saalko: Da hast Du Dir sonst katzfatz Dein System "nachhaltig" verbogen
<jokrebel> ratz sogar
<Saalko> Oha, also moment, ich nutze "gksudo nautilus" zum öffnen. Immer wenn ich textdateien unterhalb des Home verzeichniss bearbeiten will/muss oder eben wenn ich Daten in einem geschützten Unterordner löschen will. Gibt es einen besseren weg? (Zum löschen von den Ordnern nutze ich mittlerweile eh nur noch das Terminal.)
<Frickelpit> Saalko: innerhalb deines Verzeichnisses benötigst du kein sudo/gksudo. Wenn ja, ist da was kaputt.
<jokrebel> man muss keine Dateien löschen außerhalb des eigenen /home wenn man nicht genau weis was man tut ;-)
<Frickelpit> und ausserhalb muss man eher seltener was löschen von Hand
<jokrebel> was Frickelpit sagt. Und das "kaputt" kommt ggf. von Nautilusnutzung per gksudo :-/
<Saalko> Die Dateien finden sich innerhalb des home verzeichnis, dort aber in einem geschützten Unterordners.
<Frickelpit> ls -ld des Ordners bitte
<jokrebel> geschützt heißt mit . davor?
<jokrebel> das heißt noch lange nicht, dass der Inhalt oder das Verzeichnis tatsächlich root gehört
<Saalko> Nein, wenn ich den Ordner in der normalen Ansicht anschaue, dann ist da ein Schloss davor. Anschauen kann ich mir die Dateien sie aber nicht in den Papierkorb verschieben. Oder per shift+Entf löschen.
<Saalko> Wenn ich Rechtsklick darauf mache, Einstellung wähle, dann wird mir unter Zugriffsrechte: Besitzer und Gruppe "root" angezeigt unter Andere nichts Zugriff: Auf Dateien zugreifen.
<Saalko> Entweder legt dieser mist an Testdrive, oder eben weil ich Daten vond er alten Festplatte widerherstelle. Wobei das einfach der Inhalt des Homeverzeichnisses ist was "eigentlich" nicht gesichert war.
<Frickelpit> Saalko: wie hast du testdrive aufgerufen?
<Saalko> Sorry das Programm ist Testdisk.
<Saalko> und ich öffne das Terminal und tippe "testdisk" ein. Ohne sudo.
<jokrebel> na mit root-rechten <g> soll ja alles reparieren!
<jokrebel> dann war das wohl in dem Fall der Fehler. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung/ hier steht, man soll es mit sudo aufrufen. Dann wär dieser Müll vermutlich auch automatisch geleert worden
<le_bot> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Saalko> Ungern, habe extra eine andere Festplatte genommen, ubuntu installiert und die beschädigte Festplatte per USB Kabel angeschlossen. Testdrive brauch ja keine Rechte auf meinem Rechner. Sondern stellt die Daten von einer ganz andere Festplatte wieder her. Und nun habe ich den dreh ja raus. 
<jokrebel> Saalko: Das Testdisk wiki ist auch recht umfangreich http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_DE
<le_bot> Title: TestDisk DE - CGSecurity (at www.cgsecurity.org)
<jokrebel> Saalko: Deshalb klont man die Platte vor dem Reparaturversuch ja auch! Wie auch im ersten Artikel beschrieben
<jokrebel> Saalko: Nein - offensichtlich hast Du den Dreh nicht raus.
<jokrebel> ließ Dir dringend nochmal https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung/ komplett und mit Verstand durch. Du hattest grade (vielleicht) Glück
<le_bot> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Saalko> Die partition ist geklont. Und nein ich möchte nicht die 500GB widerherstellen sondern die 150GB große Partition. die restlichen 350GB sind egal.
<jokrebel> oder wie siehst Du das Frickelpit ?
<Saalko> Ich habe 2 Festplatten, 500 GB mit einer 150GB großen Partition mit den Daten. Die partition wurde auf meine 1 TB Partition gespiegelt. Sollte bei der Datenrettung etwas schiefgehen.
<Saalko> GParted schafft es nicht. Testdisk stelle "seltsame" Dateien wieder her, die meherer 100GB groß sind. Mittlerweile habe ich aus der 150GB Partition über 700GB wiederhergestellt. jede Menge Datenmüll.
<jokrebel> Dann war testdisk vielleicht nicht das richtige tool?
<Frickelpit> Um mal den Herrn redknight und seine Ideen zu Ruhme zu bringen: "Es irrt der Mensch, solang er strebt."
<jokrebel> jede Menge Datenmüll, vielleicht weil Du "wild experimentierst" anstatt Anleitungen zu lesen und auch zu befolgen. Und ja; ein weggelassenes sudo an der richtigen Stelle kann genauso schlecht sein wie ein hinzugfügtes wo es nicht vorgesehen ist ;-)
<nsodsi> guten morgen
<stevieh> wie baut man sic denn am besten android studio in sein ubuntu ein? ppa oder download und install?
<jokrebel> Saalko: Und um Deinem gerante ("dieser mist an Testdrive") ein wenig den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen; richtig angewandt tun die meisten tools ihren Job sehr gut so lange PEBCAK nicht zuschlägt ;-)
<nsodsi> ich versuche mit apache2.4 auf ubuntu 16.04 ne website im homeverzeichnis (/home/user/www) eines neu angelegten benutzer zu erstellen dazu habe ich eine neue conf in sites-available mit user.conf angelegt unter Servername hab ich www.user.de und unter Document Root /home/user/www . in der apache2.conf habe ich das reinkopiert was in https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/Virtual_Hosts/ unter 403 forbidden steht (mit /home/user/www/ an
<le_bot> Title: Virtual Hosts › Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nsodsi> user habe ich durch meinen username ersetzt
<nsodsi> was habe ich vergessen
<Frickelpit> Welche Meldung bekommst du und was sagt das log?
<nsodsi> ich bekomme beim restart des apache keine fehlermeldung und bei a2ensite kam auch keine. mom log such ich eben
<Frickelpit> welche Meldung beim Aufrufen der Seite
<Saalko> jokrebel: Testdrive macht doch was es soll. Das einzige doofe ist, dass es die Daten in einem Ordner abspeichert der Root gehört. Da muss ich mich halt noch in was anderes einarbeiten um die Daten wieder löschen zu können.
<nsodsi> Forbidden  You don't have permission to access /wp-admin/install.php on this server. Apache/2.4.18 (Ubuntu) Server at www.user.de Port 80
<nsodsi> http://pastebin.com/mZz8EDXj
<le_bot> Title: [Sat Jan 07 00:40:03.922506 2017] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 431] AH00163: Apache - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Frickelpit> welche Rechte hat das Verzeichnis?
<nsodsi> die seines users
<nsodsi> und der user ist in der gruppe var-www
<nsodsi> filezilla zeigt unter dateiberechtigung 755
<Frickelpit> nsodsi: var-www?
<Frickelpit> oder www-data?
<jokrebel> es heißt "testdisk" und wenn Du es wie vorgesehen mit root-Rechten startest gibt es halt Deine komischen Probleme nicht. Und wenn Du nur bestimmte bereiche einer Festplatte sichern willst ist es das flasche Tool für Deine Zweck. Letztmalig die Bitte die Dokumentation dazu zu lesen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung/#Partitionen-retten (nicht nur die Sprugzeilen!) und
<le_bot> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_DE
<le_bot> Title: TestDisk DE - CGSecurity (at www.cgsecurity.org)
<nsodsi> www-data sry :D grad nochmal nachgeschaut
<Frickelpit> paste mal die komplette vhost config
<nsodsi> http://pastebin.com/vnuMgpdP
<le_bot> Title: <VirtualHost *:80> # The ServerName directive sets the request scheme, hostnam - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> Saalko: Und was Du mit Deinen Systemen machst, ist das eine. Bleibt Dir überlassen. Aber ich möchte Dich bitten, so Halbwahrheiten ala "geht auch sehr gut ohne sudo" nicht weiter zu verbreiten. Danke
<jokrebel> wie schon gesagt; manchmal ist "sudo" ein No-go machmal aber auch ein "muss"
<jokrebel> zumindest wenn man nichts verbiegen will und durchgängig erfolgreich
<nsodsi> Frickelpit sieht doch eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht aus oder? :D
<Frickelpit> nsodsi: https://docs.s9y.org/docs/users/getting-started/fresh-installation.html hast du berücksichtigt?
<le_bot> Title: Fresh Installation | Serendipity Blog System (at docs.s9y.org)
<Saalko> jokrebel, welchen Vorteil hat Testdisk deiner Meinung, wenn ich es per sudo Befehl root Rechte gebe? Wenn ich damit nichts am aktuellen System machen will?
<nsodsi> serendipity ist auf der anderen homepage und das läuft auch nun soll ein wordpress folgen
<nsodsi> ansonsten kann ich dir grad nciht folgen
<Frickelpit> aso
<nsodsi> frickelpit: die fehler meldung kommt selbst wenn ich im verzeichnis nur index.html stehen habe mit "text" als inhalt 
<Frickelpit> nsodsi: hast du irgendwo AllowOverride none stehen in der config?
<nsodsi> in der apache.conf oder der user.conf?
<Frickelpit> apache.conf z.B.
<Frickelpit> in deiner vhost ists ja nicht
<Saalko> So dann danke an Frickelpit, ich bin mal Mittag machen :)
<nsodsi> in jedem <Derectory /x/y/> abschnitt steht das
<Frickelpit> auch in dem, der auf deinen Ordner zeigt?
<nsodsi> so: http://pastebin.com/V9nwvTpK
<le_bot> Title: <Directory /home/user/www/> Options Indexes FollowSymLinks AllowOverride - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Frickelpit> nsodsi: änder das mal auf all, anstatt none
<Frickelpit> nsodsi: und möchtest du wirklich einen Index ausliefern?
<nsodsi> die hatte ich nur zum test erstellt. wie gesagt wordpress kommt da
<Frickelpit> nsodsi: ich mein das hier 'Options Indexes FollowSymLinks'
<jokrebel> saalko: Das hat den Vorteil, dass das Programm dann auch alles machen kann für das es vorgesehen ist und nicht nur "undefiniertes manches" (wie zB. keine Temporären Dateien wieder löschen ;-) ... aber nutz ruhig weiter die falschen Tools mit dem falschen Aufruf, dann sehn wir uns bestimmt bald wieder
<nsodsi> hatte ich so ausm wiki übernommen U.U
<nsodsi> Server unable to read htaccess file, denying access to be safe
<nsodsi> und nein guter hinweis möchte ich natürlich nicht Frickelpit
<jokrebel> saalko: Auch in der offiziellen Doku steht "TestDisk must be executed with Administrator privileges." Und da ist dann halt ein merkwürdiges Verhalten vorprogrammiert, wenn ich mein, das aus falschen Sicherheitsgründen ignorieren zu müssen. Wenn ich "nichts ändern will" nutzt man es einfach lieber gar nicht, als nur halb. Das kann (wie Du ja mit dem Müll im .trash von root gesehen hast) genau so ins
<jokrebel> Auge gehn, wie Dein Nautilus aufrufen mit gksudo.
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: mit wem redest du?
<jokrebel> hm
<jokrebel> wohl mit mir selbst und den restlichen Mitlesern ;-)
<Frickelpit> ;)
<jokrebel> aber schadet gar nix. Bevor es noch einer nach macht, weil es für saalko ja so "toll" auch ohne sudo geklappt hat ;-)
<nsodsi> Frickelpit hab jetzt ne leere htaccess erstellt nun scheint es zu laufen danke. oder hab ich mir un nen weiteres loch gegraben? :D
<Frickelpit> nsodsi: Nein, bei WP ist eine .htaccess dabei
<nsodsi> möglicherweise hats dann mein windoof verbockt jedenfalls wurde keine übertragen
<nsodsi> oder wird die bei der installation erst erstellt?
<fford> Dein "Windoof" hats nicht verbockt.
<nsodsi> fford dann vielleicht nsodsidoof xD jedenfalls wurde es nicht übertragen und wird mir auch nciht angezeigt
<nsodsi> wie dem auch sei es funktioniert nun vielen dank zusammen
<nsodsi> besonders an Frickelpit und fford
<tinfoil_hat> mgolisch: die sache mit dem reverse ssh hat auf anhieb geklappt, du hast mir dermaßen das leben erleichtert, dass ich dir ne 5€ spende zukommen lassen würde, wenn du magst
<mgolisch> tinfoil_hat: freut mich das es funktioniert hat
<mgolisch> wie schon gesagt würde ich sicherstellen das sowohl der vps als auch die vm nur login per key erlauben
<mgolisch> dann bist du ziemlich sicher
<mgolisch> tinfoil_hat: wenn du unbedingt magst: https://www.paypal.me/mgolisch
<le_bot> Title: PayPal.Me (at www.paypal.me)
<mgolisch> muss aber nicht sein
<rolfi> Hallo, schönen Sonntag! 
<rolfi> War gestern wegen Uefi Problem hier. 
<rolfi> Kann nun stick nicht formatieren,  weder in windows noch g parted. Vermutlich wieder Efi
<rolfi> fehler: treiber deskriptor phys blockgröße 2048, Linux 512
<rolfi> in windows wird stick gar nicht erkannt. Wie sauber formatieren? 
<Amm0n> rolfi, mit gparted eine neue MS-DOS Partitionstabelle draufschreiben
<rolfi> ok
<Amm0n> Fehler ignorieren. Evt brauchts einen Neustart
<Amm0n> Dann solltest du den Stick formatieren können.
<rolfi> gparted hat sdc1 mit 126 kb und nicht zugeteilt 7, 48GB
<rolfi> Wohin und wie neue Part.tabelle? Bin Laie.
<rolfi> sdc1 hat Ausrufezeichen, also unsauber.
<Amm0n> Also erstmal den Stick auswählen rechts, dann oben auf Geräte? Neue Partitionstabelle oder so ich habs nur auf Englisch grad hier.
<rolfi> das kaputte sdc1 oder nicht zugeteilt dazu markieren? 
<Amm0n> was unten steht kannst du ignorieren, das wird neu erstellt mit der Partitionstabelle. Nur sicherstellen das rechts oben der Stick ausgewählt ist sdc1? und dann oben auf Geräte > neue Partitonstabelle erstellen
<Amm0n> dann MS-Dos auswählen Übernehmen und evtl. auch noch auf das Enter Symbol um alle Einstellungen zu übernehmen.
<Amm0n> Danach partitionieren.
<rolfi> ok, hab jetzt eine Partition "nicht zugeteilt", aber nur 1, 87 GB
<Amm0n> 1,87GB?
<rolfi> der Stick hat 8GB
<rolfi> ja, wo ist der Rest?
<Amm0n> mach mal einen Neustart und wiederhole das ganze
<rolfi> ok
<rolfi> keine Änderung. 
<Amm0n> bekommst du noch eine Fehlermeldung von gparted? Blockgröße irgendwas?
<rolfi> Hinweis: Hab viele Probleme mit Efi. Gestern mit Eurer Hilfe endlich Ubuntu neben Win10 installiert.  Aber Ubuntu startet extrem langsam
<Amm0n> Mit EFI hat das nichts zu tun grad.
<rolfi> nein, keine Fehler bei gparted
<Amm0n> Hast du nochmal eine Partitonstabelle geschrieben?
<rolfi> ja.
<rolfi> Hätte ich vorher die alte irgendwo löschen sollen?
<Amm0n> Versuchen wir das doch mal.
<Amm0n> Mach mal gparted zu
<Amm0n> dann: udisksctl unmount -b /dev/sdc1
<Amm0n> danach: sudo sgdisk --zap-all /dev/sdc
<Amm0n> sag Bescheid wenn du so weit bist
<rolfi> Ich gehe auf Gerät -> Partitionstabelle erstellen -> msdos -> anwenden und es läuft. Ein "Ausführen" wie beim Partion erstellen scheint nicht nötig.
<rolfi> ok
<Amm0n> Das sollte die alte Partitionstabelle gelöscht haben. Danach nochmal mit gparted eine neue erstellen.
<rolfi> error looking up object
<Amm0n> wobei jetzt?
<rolfi> for device
<rolfi> erster Befehl unmount
<Amm0n> Ok, war nur um sicherzugehen das der Stick nicht gemountet ist.
<Amm0n> Mach mal zap-all
<Amm0n> sudo sgdisk --zap-all /dev/sdc
<rolfi> Befehl nicht gefunden
<Amm0n> 16.04?
<rolfi> zap
<rolfi> 16.10
<Amm0n> hierbei sagt er Befehlt nicht gefunden: "sudo sgdisk --zap-all /dev/sdc" ?
<Amm0n> -t
<rolfi> found invalid gpt and valid mbr, converting mbr to gpt
<Amm0n> ok
<Amm0n> Falls kein Fehler kam Stick raus und wieder reinstecken. Und nochmals eine Partitonstabelle schreiben mit gparted.
<rolfi> in gparted weiter nur 1, 87 GB und Warnung "unbekannte Partitionstabelle"
<rolfi> ok
<rolfi> keine Warnung mehr, aber nur 1, 87GB
<rolfi> Hinweis: Bevor ich mich an Euch wandte, habe ich mit Win Formatieren versucht.
<rolfi> leider erfolglos, danach in win Stick nicht erkannt "Bitte Medium einstecken" oder ähnlich
<rolfi> secure boot in efibios ausschalten?
<Amm0n> Hat damit nichts zu tun denke ich.
<rolfi> ok
<Amm0n> Moment bitte Geduld
<Amm0n> Probier mal: sudo wipefs --all /dev/sdc
<rolfi> Hinweis: auf der SSD hat Partition sda3 "microsoft reserved partition" 16 MB  msftres Warnzeichen in gparted: Dateisystem nicht erkannt
<rolfi> ok
<Amm0n> Das ist eine andere Baustelle, wenn überhaut relevant
<rolfi> 2 bytes were erased..
<rolfi> reread table: Erfolg
<Amm0n> Ok, jetzt nochmal raus und reinstecken den Stick
<Amm0n> Und nochmals eine Tabelle schreiben mit gparted
<Amm0n> kannst auch mal GPT nehmen anstatt MS-Dos
<rolfi> msdos weiter 1, 87 GB
<rolfi> gpt leider auch
<Amm0n> Komisch..
<Amm0n> mach mal bitte: lsusb | curl -F c=@- http://ptpb.pw/
<le_bot> Title: pb (at ptpb.pw)
<Amm0n> und schick mir die URL
<Amm0n> Es kann sein, dass dir das erstellen des Ubuntu Boot Sticks deinen Stick geschrottet hat. Manche Hersteller schreiben vor die Partitonstabelle noch OEM Daten. Das wird beim erstellen alles gelöscht...
<Rochvellon> könnte es sein, dass der USB-Stick defekt ist?
<Amm0n> Dann hilft evtl. ein Werkzeug des Herstellers zum formatieren.
<rolfi> moment
<Amm0n> Oder falls du einen Identischen Stick hast, klonen.
<rolfi> ptpb.pw/zT5Q
<rolfi> Der Stick war vor dem Erstellen der Ubuntu-Geschichte okay mi 8GB
<rolfi> hab keinen zweiten Stick
<Amm0n> Was ist das für ein Hersteller/Modell?
<Amm0n> Bus 003 Device 009: ID ffff:ffff 
<Amm0n> was passiert wenn du: "sudo dmesg --follow" und danach den stick rein und rausziehst?
<rolfi> keine Bezeichnung außer "ZOGI"
<Amm0n> kopiere nur die relevanten Zeile falls es nicht mehr als 3 sind. 
<Amm0n> Ajo sieht schlecht aus.. Der Hersteller bietet kein Tool an zum formatieren.
<Amm0n> Aber dann weiß ich jetzt wo ich keine Stick kaufen werde.
<Amm0n> Kannst ihn ja mal anschreiben
<Amm0n> Tut mir Leid aber ich bin am Ende mit dem Latein.
<rolfi> Wir kommunizieren auf dem Tablet,  das Problem ist auf dem PC. Kann ich den Ausdruck mit einer Zweitanmeldung ins Paste bringen?
<Amm0n> klar
<rolfi2> Amm0n: rolfi = rolfi2 hier der Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23765548/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Amm0n> Auch nicht wirklich mehr Information. Wird nicht mehr korrekt erkannt, weil warscheinlich die OEM Daten in den ersten Bytes vor der Partitonstabelle standen.
<Amm0n> Das ist Mega Fail vom Hersteller
<Amm0n> Entweder Garantie oder auf Kulanz hoffen. Ansonsten Tonne. Sorry.
<rolfi2> Für mich wichtige Frage: Hatte riesige Probleme mit EfiBios des PC, siehe gestern. Hat die Zerstörung des Sticks damit zu tun?
<Amm0n> Nein
<rolfi2> Würde der nächste Stick auch draufgehen?
<Amm0n> Normalerweise darf das nicht passieren.
<Amm0n> Beim erstellen von Boot Sticks wird alles gelöscht inklusive Partitionstabelle etc
<rolfi2> Ich bin Laie und versuche, neben win10 Ubuntu zu installieren. In Gparted wird die Partition sda3 "microsoft reserved partition" mit Warnung versehen:
<Amm0n> Dieser Hersteller geht wohl davon aus das man nichts anderes als Windows damit nutzt....
<rolfi2> Das Dateisystem wurde nicht erkannt
<rolfi2> Ist das normal?
<rolfi2> Ich bin jetzt beim PC
<Amm0n> Kannst du ignorieren.
<rolfi2> Danke und entschuldige: ich bin seit 4 Tagen mit der Erstinstallation von Ubuntu und Efi-Problemen belastet. 
<Amm0n> Kein Problem. UEFI ist Seuche imho.
<rolfi2> Also ich hole mir einen neuen Stick und mach das Ganze noch einmal. Soll ich vorher etwas prüfen?
<rolfi2> Möchte nicht noch einen Stick dransetzen.
<Amm0n> Gute Frage wie man das prüft... Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keinen Stick der das Problem hatte
<rolfi2> Mir geht es nur darum, daß der PC nicht spinnt.
<Amm0n> probier eine Sache noch: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=1 count=4 seek=440 conv=notrunc
<rolfi2> Okay. Hoffe mal, daß es wirklich nur der Stick war. Vielen Dank für die Zeit und schönen Abend!
<rolfi2> Ah, bin noch da
<rolfi2> 4+0 Datensätze ein 4+0 Datensätze aus 4 bytes copied, 0,719498 s, 0,0 kB/s
<Amm0n> Stick rein raus und kucken ob es immer noch ein fffff in lsusb gibt.
<Amm0n> Oder starte jetzt mal Windows und versuche über die Datenträgerverwaltung zu formatieren.
<Amm0n> Der Befehl sollte Windows dazu anregen eine neue Signatur zu erstellen.
<rolfi2> 5655.554939] usb 3-6: New USB device found, idVendor=ffff, idProduct=ffff
<rolfi2> ok gehe in Windows
<Amm0n> rolfi,  Ok... :( Also wenn Windows jetzt nichts raushaut, hau ihn in die Tonne
<rolfi> Windows liefert: F: Der Verzeichnisname ist ungültig
<jokrebel> hm?
<jokrebel> um was gehts, was man mit Windows Verifizieren muss?
<Amm0n> rolfi, in der Datenträgerverwaltung wird er erkannt?
<rolfi> ja, mit 1, 87 GB
<Amm0n> jokrebel, rolfi hat einen USB Stick der nachdem er daraus einen Ubuntu Stick gemacht hat, nur noch als fffff erkannt und hat nur noch 1,87GB Kapazität.
<Amm0n> rolfi, geht das formatieren? 
<jokrebel> was sagt gparted dazu?
<Amm0n> jokrebel, was warscheinlich daran liegt, dass die OEM Daten vor der Partitionstabelle standen und überschrieben wurden.
<jokrebel> und wer spricht wo von "fffff"?
<Amm0n> lsusb
<rolfi> wird nicht angeboten, aber es gibt " neues Volumen"
<Amm0n> Mach das mal rolfi 
<rolfi> neues einfaches Volumen oder neues übergreifendes Volumen? 
<jokrebel> das frag bei Windows ;-)
<Amm0n> rolfi, keine Ahnung teste rum er ist ja eh grad defekt..
<rolfi> klappt, aber mit 1, 87 GB
<jokrebel> und ursprünglich war der Stick wie groß? Und nochmal; was sagt gparted? Nur weil lsusb (bei der ID?) fffff anzeigt muss das ja noch nichts heißen. Doofer wär es wenn lsusb gar nichts mehr zeigt IMHO
<ring0> vielleicht mal das ganze blockgerät mit nullen überschreiben
<rolfi> jokrebel, Amm0n: Hatte Probleme mit Efibios auf PC, Fachmann hatte aufgegeben,  gestern mit Eurer Hilfe repariert. Jetzt mit dem Stick ist doch wieder so ein ähnliches Problem. Hat der gerade gebraucht gekaufte PC eine Macke?
<jokrebel> wir sitzen nicht davor und wissen wesentlich weniger drüber als Du. Grad war aber doch eher die Rede von einem kaputten USB-Stick oder?
<Amm0n> rolfi, das USB Problem hat nichts mit UEFI zu tun. Wenn sonst alles funktioniert ist alles in Ordnung würde ich sagen.
<jokrebel> rolfi: für Deutereien müsst ich erst mein Glaskugel aus der Werkstatt zurück bekommen ;-)
<Amm0n> rolfi, das Problem jetzt ist, dass der Hersteller von deinem Stick die Dateiträgersignatur mit auf den Datenträger geschrieben hat. Diese wurden dann gelöscht beim erstellen der Ubuntu Iso...
<Amm0n> Kauf dir für n Appel und Ei n neuen :)
<rolfi> OK, ich bin Laie. Mir fiel nur die Ähnlichkeit der Probleme auf
<rolfi> Amm0n: klar. Danke für die Zeit!
<Amm0n> Gerne, hab ich so auch noch nicht erlebt.. Und die Frage bleibt, wie vermeidet man das in Zukunft.
<Amm0n> Hab ich auch keine Lösung für.
<rolfi> Allen noch einen schönen Abend! 
<Amm0n> Ebenso
 * jokrebel war sich da jetzt nicht sicher, dass der unrettbar hinüber ist, aber nun ja
<Amm0n> jokrebel, du bist doch die ganze Zeit im Channel scroll halt mal hoch, wir hatten alles durchgekaut.. :)
<jokrebel> na dann
<jokrebel> ich les nicht ständig überall alles harklein mit, wirst schon recht haben
<jokrebel> Was *parted sagt hätt ich trotzdem lieber erfahren, als wie sich der Stick unter Windows meldet
<Amm0n> jokrebel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23765548/ dmesg
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Amm0n> parted wurde ein paar mal überschrieben
<jokrebel> *parted sind Programme?
<jokrebel> Und der Paste ist keine Ausgabe von einem dieser Programme
<Amm0n> Hä? parted listet ein partitionslayout, das wurde mit gparted ein paarmal überschrieben in diversen Variationen.
<jokrebel> was hilft die Aussage von dmesg? Nur weil die ID ffffff ist (vielleicht war das ja auch schon vorher so?) muss er nicht komplett kaputt sein soweit ich weiß
<Amm0n> Er ist auch nicht kaputt, er wird nur nicht mehr erkannt vom Kernel
<jokrebel> Und die Anzeigen von GParted hast Du wo gesehn? Aber nachdem er ja eh schon weg ist ist das nur höchstens noch was für den Offtopic-Kanal
<jokrebel> " Kauf dir für n Appel und Ei n neuen :)" und deshalb ist er dann ein Fall für die Tonne
<Amm0n> Scroll halt hoch, und Offtopic wird die Diskussion nicht wenn er nicht mehr hier ist.. Das Problem besteht und wird nicht der letzte sein mit einem Zogi Stick der kommt und nachfragt.
<jokrebel> wir könnens halt nicht mehr verifizieren ohne ihn. Also sind es Spekulationen und daher kein echter Supportfall (mehr) und somit OT ;-)
<Amm0n> Ich habe jedenfalls ein Problem damit, dass es Hersteller gibt die so einen Mist machen. Und man sollte wohl in Zukunft darauf achten ob die Partitionstabelle wirklich bei 0 Bytes beginnt, bevor man mit dd oder sonstwas daran rumdoktort.
<jokrebel> wie gesagt; gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter
<dreamon_> Herunterladen von zusätzlichen Datendateien schlug fehl. → Die folgenden Pakete benötigen nach der Installation das Herunterladen zusätzlicher Daten, welche aber nicht heruntergeladen oder bearbeitet werden konnten.ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<dreamon_> Habe das hier auf zwei Kisten.
<Longbottom> dreamon_: Bist du hinter einem proxy?
<dreamon_> Longbottom, nein
<Longbottom> Schade, dann hätte ich eine Idee gehabt;-) Aber nopaste mal ein "sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer".
<dreamon_> Das ist normal durchgelaufen.. keine Errors
<Longbottom> dreamon_: Dann ist es ja gut.
<dreamon_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23766272/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Alt
<dreamon> jokrebel, Wer ich? ;)
<jokrebel> hehe - det weiß ich nicht; nein, der Fehler
<dreamon> Ja den zieh ich schon seit ein paar Wochen rum
<Longbottom> dreamon_: Ich hab den Eindruck, der hat die zusätzlichen Dateien nicht runtergeladen. Probier mal "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer".
<jokrebel> dreamon: https://gedankenausbruch.com/tipps-tricks/linux-fehler-mit-dem-paket-ttf-mscorefonts-installer/
<le_bot> Title: Linux: Fehler mit dem Paket ttf-mscorefonts-installer (at gedankenausbruch.com)
<dreamon> Longbottom, Dei der Meldung von oben, ging ein extra Fenster auf.. aber er hat dort bei Ausführen nie etwas runtergeladen. Brach immer mit 0% ab.
<dreamon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23766307/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Hmm.. scheint doch etwas hartnäckiger zu sein.
<dreamon> W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/arial32.exe' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Keine Berechtigung)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Versuchs mal mit meinem Link was unter "Update vom 12. Dezember 2016" steht
<dreamon> Durchgelaufen ist es.. aber das Fenster mit der Eula kam nich.. egal.. hauptsache Ruhe. Danke
<nick-power> hi, versuche gerade meinen sound zum laufen zu bekommen. mit https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA/ und hab den Soundchip identifiziert. meines acer asire 5742g. dieser ist ALC272X, was muss ich jetzt in meiner alsa base conf eintragen?
<le_bot> Title: HDA › Soundkarten konfigurieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Steht übrigens auch was im forum drüberhttps://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ttf-mscorefonts-installer-installation-schlaeg/
<le_bot> Title: ttf-mscorefonts-installer - Installation schlägt fehl › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<nick-power> steh
<nick-power> stevieh, hast du kurz Zeit?
<nick-power> n abend zusammen
<nick-power> kann mir jemand bei meinem sound problem helfen?
<bekks> Was ist denn dein Soundproblem?
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast du?
<Ofnir> Nabend
<nick-power> hab gestern Ubuntu installiert, daher denk ich das neuste
<bekks> nick-power: Welche Version denn?
<nick-power> hab nur Links Sound und kein HDMI sound
<nick-power> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS"
<nick-power>  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA/ und hab den Soundchip identifiziert. meines acer asire 5742g. dieser ist ALC272X, was muss ich jetzt in meiner alsa base conf eintragen?
<le_bot> Title: HDA › Soundkarten konfigurieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Das ist die aktuelle LTS, nicht die "neueste" :)
<bekks> nick-power: Was ausser den ersten beiden Befehlen aus dem von Dir genannten Link hast du denn schon getan?
<bekks> Da steht doch, was du genau tun musst ;)
<nick-power> bekks, zless hab ich nicht hin bekommen und wollte in der alsa conf die module lagen, da hänge ich fest
<kante> nabend, wenn ich mein android-handy an den rechner anschließe, passiert es oft, dass kubuntu das handy (als festplatte) nicht erkennt. was kann ich tun?
<tomreyn> kabel ersetzen, handy-firmware-upgrade, dmesg auf ein pastebin posten. sowas in der art.
<Ofnir> Nabend, kann mir jmd evtl. nen Tip geben was HPLIP angeht? Mal druckt der Drucker, mal nicht... Habe erst seit 2 Tagen Ubuntu als OS ;)
<bekks> nick-power: Was an zless hast du nicht hinbekommen?
<nick-power> bekks, Mit der letzteren Ausgabe kann man nun in der Datei ALSA-Configuration.txt gezielt nach Parametern für den Chip suchen:
<bekks> nick-power: Ja, was hast du daran nicht hinbekommen?
<nick-power> bekks, wusste nicht was ich mit der Datei machen soll, da stehen tausende Zeilen Text
<bekks> Im Satz vorher steht das Verb "suchen".
<bekks> Was denkst du, solltest du also in der Datei tun?
<nick-power> bekks, nach ALC272 in der Datei suchen
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> Dann mach das doch bitte :)
<kante> tomreyn: danke für den hinweis
<nick-power> bekks, kannst du mir helfen?
<bekks> nick-power: Beim Suchen? :)
<nick-power> ja bitte
<bekks> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/less/#Benutzung
<le_bot> Title: less › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> So sucht man in less.
<nick-power> bekks, Pattern not found  (press RETURN)
<bekks> was genau hast du denn eingetippt?
<nick-power> bekks, /ALC272
<bekks> nick-power: Dann zeig uns bitte mal die Ausgaben "cat /proc/asound/cards" und "head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*" in einem Pastebin bitte.
<bekks> !pastebin
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<nick-power> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23766787/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nick-power> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23766794/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Dann trag mal "options snd-hda-intel model=asus-mode4" in die alsa conf ein.
<kante> tomreyn: hier die dmesg, mein android-handy wird nicht erkannt. könntest du mal rüberschauen? danke. http://pastebin.com/UYqbcSeJ
<le_bot> Title: [46195.211629] usb 1-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 29 using ehci-pci [4 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<nick-power> bekks, leider hat sich nichts verändert
<nick-power> bekks, dmesg | hda -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23766861/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> nick-power: Die Ausgabe ist vollkommen nutzlos.
<bekks> nick-power: Was genau hast du wo eingetragen, was genau hast du getan?
<nick-power> ok, dachte  HDMI: audio coding type 0 not expected das ist ein Hinweis, das es nicht geht
<bekks> "es geht nicht" heisst: es hat keine Beine, oder es ist zu faul sich zu bewegen.
<bekks> Eine vollkommen nutzlose Meldung.
<nick-power> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<bekks> Und an welche der beiden Soundkarten hast du wo was angeschlossen?
<nick-power> ich habe fernseher per hdmi angeschlossen und gehe in die klangeinstellungen und drücke auf Testgeräusch
<bekks> And welche der beiden Soundkarten?
<nick-power> Intel ist der Interne Speaker und nvidea ist der HDMI
<nick-power> beim Internen speaker geht nur der Links, beim Headset geht beides, der HDMI geht kein Sound
<bekks> Und wie sieht deine /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf aktuell genau aus?
<nick-power> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23766905/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nick-power> bekks, ich denke jetzt geht alles bis auf der rechte interne Lautsprecher
<nick-power> da war irgendwo ein Harken gesetzt bei Stummschalten
<nick-power> ich vermute mein Laptop hat nur ein Lautsprecher und das ist mir noch nie aufgefallen
<bekks> Und was genau hast du seit "geht nicht" getan?
<nick-power> ich hab die Soundkarte gemutet, daher konnte kein Sound kommen.
<nick-power> wie immer sitzt der fehler vorm Bildschirm
<nick-power> und das ich nur 1 lautsprecher hab, daran hab ich auch erst jetzt gedacht
<nick-power> bekks, danke nun geht alles
<bekks> Schön. :)
<tomreyn> kante: bin mir leider nicht sicher wie man das weiter debuggen würde. das USB-Speichergerät wird wohl jedes mal erkannt, aber es wird ihm nicht immer ein Block device (hier: sdc) zugewiesen.
<tomreyn> das scheint mir dann eher ein bug auf OS-seite zu sein, aber nichts genaues weiß ich nicht.
<Mundus> Guten Abend,
<Mundus> gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu prüfen, ob der Netzwerkanschluss am Laptop defekt ist?
<Mundus> Ich kann ausschließen, dass das Kabel defekt ist ;)
<Mundus> Ach so und die Karte wird mittels ifconfig auch angegeben...
<stevieh> was sagt mii-tool?
<kante> tomreyn: es gibt ein paar fehlermeldungen: http://pastebin.com/5cfWU0av
<le_bot> Title: [46445.218125] usb 1-1.6: USB disconnect, device number 37 [46445.466346] usb - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tomreyn> kante: probier mal ein anderes kabel oder nen anderen usb port am rechner.
<tomreyn> kante: diese fehlermeldungen gab es aber ja vorher scheinbar nicht?
<kante> tomreyn: heute schon, aber die letzten tage hat fast immer alles geklappt. vorhin ist mein handy abgestürzt(?), jetzt akku raus und wieder rein. mal schauen
<kante> tomreyn: hab jetzt meinen rechner windows-like neugestartet. jetzt klappt wieder alles
<tomreyn> ba prima, dann schauen wir mal wie lange noch. ;)
<tomreyn> könnte dann auch eine stromunterversorgung aufm usb bus sein
<tomreyn> aber auch das ist nur wild geraten
<kante> aber gut, dass es hier unterstützung gibt. das hat windows nicht zu bieten :-)
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-01
<ralle_techno> frohes neues
<ralle_techno> eben taach sagen 
<ralle_techno> http://evo.kennmer.net/evosonic.mp3
<ralle_techno> livesendung 
<_moep_> ralle_techno: das is nix und was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun?
<ralle_techno> oh man. is ja schon gut. dachte zu silvester mal ne freude machen 
<ralle_techno> frohes neues trotzdem 
<ralle_techno> warum so streng auf silvester 
<ralle_techno> man kann ja auch mal 1 tag vom computerkram abschalten 
<k1l> wir haben immer den kanal für offtopic, nicht nur silvester
<k1l> wenn hier flaute ist, dann ist das nicht schlimm, drüben im anderen kanal ist ja dafür was los.
<ralle_techno> was muss ich eingeben um den kanal zu ereciehn
<ralle_techno> aso
<k1l> !offtopic
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<ralle_techno> ok,sorry
<ralle_techno> aso
<ralle_techno> danke
<ralle_techno> schönen montag 
<janda> ein gesundes, erfolgreiches und zufriedenes jahr 2018 wünsche ich euch allen
<stevieh> hey ho. undnfroesneues.
<stevieh> ich hab ne ne WD Platte, die sich mit hd-idle umbringt (d.h. nur durch nen Reset wieder hochkommt) und mit hdparm -s foo auch nicht runterfährt. Aber  hdparm -y geht. Kennt jemand ein projekt, dass hdparm -y von nem deamon aus startet, um die Platte in den standby zu bringen?
<verdooft> Frohes neues Jahr dir auch, danke.
<sdx23> stevieh: es gibt hd-idle aber vmtl suchst du eher idle3ctl
<stevieh> hd-idle macht diese Platte "tot". Mit allen anderen ging es bisher
<stevieh> sdx23: ne, ich glaub., idle3ctl ist auch nicht das, was ich brauche. ich such eher was "universelleres"... eigentlich kann ich doch mit fuser rausbekommen, ob noch jemand auf ne Partition zugreift
<chrram84> Hallo@all hoffe ich bin hier richtig in dem channel , hat jemand Iobroker laufen und könnte mir bei dem autostart helfen?
<stevieh> bin am überlegen, ob ein zyklisches lsof | grep /mnt/foo genügt um nach n Sekunden hdparm -y zu schicken.
<occham> hi, kann mir jemand sagen wie man eine ganze befehlskette in der bash so abspeichert, das ich diese befehlskette mit einen kurzbefehl abrufen kann
<Frickelpit> mit einem alias
<occham> ok, danke
<Frickelpit> weg isser
<Fussel> naja, wenns hilft? alles gut ;)
<chrram84> ich starte ein programm mit "iobroker start"  ,kann ich das so in die rc.local eintragen   /bin/sleep 60 && /opt/iobroker/iobroker start
<chrram84> weil mit dem Service startet er nicht automatisch beim hochfahren
<Frickelpit> welchem Service?
<chrram84> der beim installieren angelegt worden ist iobroker.service
<chrram84> jetzt versuche ich das über die rc.local zulösen
<Frickelpit> und woran scheitert der systemd Service?
<chrram84> wenn ich das wüsste *G 
<chrram84> sudo systemctl status iobroker
<chrram84> ● iobroker.service - LSB: starts ioBroker
<chrram84> Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/iobroker.sh; generated; vendor preset: enabled)
<chrram84> Active: inactive (dead)
<Frickelpit> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<chrram84> !past
<chrram84> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<chrram84> !paste sudo systemctl status iobroker
<chrram84> ● iobroker.service - LSB: starts ioBroker
<chrram84> Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/iobroker.sh; generated; vendor preset: enabled)
<chrram84> Active: inactive (dead)
<chrram84> Docs: man:systemd-sysv-generator(8)
<Frickelpit> chrram84: lesen was der bot schreibt und dann das tun
<chrram84> kann so einfach sein ,wenn man lesen kann sorry
<chrram84> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26300339/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> was sagt denn das journal dazu?
<chrram84> hier mal ebend was wo drin steht https://paste.ubuntu.com/26300342/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<chrram84> und das steht in der Service  https://paste.ubuntu.com/26300343/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<chrram84> und das steht beim hochfahren https://paste.ubuntu.com/26300351/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<chrram84> und das /run/log/journal/system.journal    zeigt nur Zeichenfolgen ^@^@^@
<Frickelpit> Das ist ein binary. Das ruft man mit journalctl auf.
<chrram84> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26300388/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> der Service erwartet ein /etc/init.d/iobroker, in deinem anderen Paste gibt es nur ein /etc/init.d/iobroker.sh
<chrram84> hatte das auch in iobroker.sh geändert das klappte auch nicht mache das nochmal und poste dann den log
<chrram84> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26300435/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<chrram84> also da steht er findet den pfad nicht aber iobroker.sh ist vorhanden
<chrram84> aber laut ls ist auch eine iobroker drinnen
<Frickelpit> chrram84: was passiert denn, wenn du /etc/init.d/iobroker ausführst, so wie es der Service auch tut.
<chrram84> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26300710/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<chrram84> im notfall reicht mir auch ein rc-local eintrag aber /bin/sleep 60 && /opt/iobroker/iobroker start  funktioniert nicht
<dreamon> Gutes Neues Jahr. Erste Frage. Verwende XFCE und Multiscreen (Notebook). Wenn ich unter "Anzeige" den externen Bildschirm nach links verschiebe werden die Taskleiste usw. auch nach links verlegt. Ich würde es aber gerne rechts haben wollen. Auch wenn ich den Hauptbildschirm auf Rechts stelle, bleiben die Leisen usw. Links.
<holgersson> Gutes Neues dreamon!
<holgersson> dreamon: Ich nutze kein XFCE, aber entweder gibt es für die Monitorverwaltung eine graphische Oberfläche, oder Du setzt in der Konsole (korrekt: Terminalemulator unter dem laufenen X-Server) mit xrandr die Positionen.
<holgersson> dreamon: 'man xrandr' sollte Dir weiterhelfen (--right-of/--left-of). man nutzt als Betrachter soweit ich weiß less, also kannst Du mit / suchen und mit q beenden :)
<holgersson> dreamon: Ach, sorry, ich hab Dein Problem missverstanden :-/ Das klingt nach einem Bug (KDE hatte das Problem hier sehr lange auch, wurde irgendwann gefixt); aber vielleicht kann Dir ein XFCE-Nutzer weiterhlfen :-)
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-02
<passt> Guten Morgen, mit Ubuntu  17.10 funktionieren bei mir die Virtuellen Konsolen (STR+ALT+F1..F6) nicht mehr. Es scheint dabei eine Umstellung gegeben zu haben, dass jetzt der Login-Screen mit STRG+ALT+F1 aufrufz und STRG+ALT+F2 zurück zum Gnome3 Desktop führt aber STRG+ALT+F3..F6 zeigen bei mir keine Virtuellen Konsolen tty3..tty6 mehr. Stattdessen wird weiterhin der Gnome Desktop angezeigt und nur mein Mauszeiger ausgeblendet und Tas
<passt> tatureingaben sind ohne Auswirkung. Wie kann ich den alten Zustand für tty3..ty6 wiederherstellen?
<leszek> passt: es liegt wohl daran, das Wayland bei dir läuft. Interessanterweise scheint der Xorg als Login Manager bei dir auf tty1 zu laufen
<leszek> passt: das könnte helfen: https://itsfoss.com/switch-xorg-wayland/
<le_bot> Title: How to Switch to Xorg from Wayland in Ubuntu 17.10 [Quick Tip] (at itsfoss.com)
<passt> Nein, bei mir läuft bereits (oder immer noch) Xorg. Ich habe mich dafür entschieden, da einzelne Anwendungen unter Wayland nicht funktionieren.
<deem> passt: bei mir läuft unter tty1 auch ein weiteres gnome/login/xorg/whatever, aber tty3-n sind normale ttys.
<passt> Hm, ich habe eine komplette Neuinstallation von 1710. Allerdings habe ich auch bewusst auf Wayland verzichtet. Vllt hängt damit zusammen :(
<Frickelpit> afaik hängt das mit systemd zusammen
<passt> Ich kann im Login Screen auch keinen Display server auswählen. Allerdings sagt mir "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE", dass ich x11/Xorg  nutze.
<jokrebel> zeig mal ein Foto von dem Loginscreen (wenn Du den Benutzer bereits ausgewählt hast wo die Passwortaufforderung kommt) wär komisch wenn dort keine Sessionauswähl möglich wäre
<jokrebel> passt: 
<passt> Sorry,habe mich vertan, die Auswahl des Display Managers Gnome Classic, Ubuntu oder Ubuntu Xorg wird erst zur Eingabemöglichkeit des Passworts angezeigt. 
<jokrebel> eben ;-)
<passt> Aber das mit den Virtuellen Konsolen tty3..6 fehlt mir weiterhin. Bei STRG+ALT+F3 verschwindet nur der Mauszeiger und Tastatureingaben werden nicht registriert, erst mit STRG+ALT+F2 komme ich auf meinen Desktop zurück.
<jokrebel> möglicherweise wurde das (weil es fast keiner nutzte - meist lag doch TTY1-6 brach) auf ein TTY gekürzt? 
<deem> jokrebel: ich nutze auch 17.10 und hab die ttys weiterhin
<stevieh> kann ich in /etc/network/interfaces auch mehrere directories sourcen? sollte wohl...
<Frickelpit> directories?
<stevieh> sources /etc/network/interfaces.d/*.cfg
<stevieh> da will ich noch ein zweites dir sourcen...
<Frickelpit> achso
<Frickelpit> ja, das sollte denke ich funktionieren
<stevieh> denk auch, wobei, ich machs mir nochaml anders.
<stevieh> ich hab auf einem 16.04er ubuntu irgendwas gemacht, was "service networking restart" hängen lässt. Wie kann ich das tracen?
<stevieh> root@ubuntu:~# systemctl restart networking 
<stevieh> gibt schweigen im Walte
<stevieh> walde even
<Siju> guggst du logfile
<stevieh> Jan 02 14:08:56 ubuntu ifup[29674]: /sbin/ifup: waiting for lock on /run/network/ifstate.eth1
<stevieh> da hängt er. ...
<Siju> lockfile? ... ggf das ding mal löschen, vll. ist da hängengeblieben
<Siju> systemctl stop networking
<Siju> rm /run/network/ifstate.eth1
<Siju> systemctl start networking
<Siju> nur so ne idee
<stevieh> nein, das ist kein lockfile sondern dass das interface hoch kommt, aber da ist nix angeschlossen
<Siju> wenn da nix angeschlossen ist, dann lösch halt das eth1
<stevieh> nein, ich will ja, dass da dhcp geht, wenn was angeschlossen ist.
<taunix> das geht sowie was angesclossen ist, jetzt wuderts nicht bei fehlermeldungen
<stevieh> nene, da klemmt was anderes.
<stevieh> aber ich glaub, das liegt eher an vergurgten treibern
<Frickelpit> stevieh: networking restarten hat noch nie problemlos funktioniert
<stevieh> ach, kostet ja nur wieder nen halben tag :-)
<Frickelpit> meistens killt er sich selber, weil das iface schon up ist, wenn er es selber machen will beim restart
<Frickelpit> machs händisch mit ip link
<stevieh> ich will ne software für ein embedded system auf verschiedener HW machen, ist genau wie der Anfang deines Nick :-)
<Frickelpit> also einmal ip link set eth1 down && ip link set eth1 up
<stevieh> im Prinzip reicht es mir ja, wenn es bootet
<stevieh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26307305/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> und sowas geht interessanterweise wohl nicht
<Frickelpit> die ip ist quatsch
<stevieh> ?
<Frickelpit> 169.254.1.2
<stevieh> wieso ist die quatsch?
<Frickelpit> weil man damit nicht wirklich rufummeln möchte
<stevieh> warum nicht? 
<Frickelpit> http://www.itwissen.info/APIPA-automatic-private-IP-addressing-Auto-IP-Protokoll.html
<le_bot> Title: APIPA (automatic private IP addressing) :: Auto-IP-Protokoll :: ITWissen.info (at www.itwissen.info)
<stevieh> ja, das passt dan so. DAs ist als notfall IP gedacht, so wie bei der Fritte auch
<stevieh> eher das phänomen, dass nach source nix mehr weitergelesen wird von der interfaces
<mrb_> Hi
<|subz3r0|> Hi
<mrb_> hallo ich kann keine dvds abspielen unter ubuntu 16.04
<mrb_> Film dvds
<moveax> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVD-Wiedergabe/
<le_bot> Title: DVD-Wiedergabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<moveax> hier schon reingeschaut?
<moveax> sonst auch gerne mal den vlc media player ausprobieren, damit konnte ich bis jetzt problemlos dvds auf diversen systemen wiedergeben
<ppq> joa, die libdvdcss ist vom videolan-projekt, wie auch vlc.
<moveax> ah, das wusste ich nicht :)
<|subz3r0|> wird vlc damit direkt shipped oder muss man das paket auch noch installieren?
<mrb_> Vielen Dank. das rettet mir den abend. danke
<ppq> |subz3r0|, afaik ist es integriert, obwohl das eigentlich lizenzmäßig nicht passt
<moveax> im wikiartikel steht es ist nicht included, das muss extra
<moveax> Vorgeschlagene Pakete: libdvdcss2
<moveax> wird auch nur vorgeschlagen
<empedokles78> Welches Programm benötige ich, um ein Browserleistenbild aus einem .png oder .svg zu erstellen?
<Longbottom> Was ist denn ein Browserleistenbild?
<_moep_> hmm nen theme?
<ppq> ein icon wohl?
<empedokles78> Ja, ein Icon in der Browserleiste.
<Longbottom> empedokles78: ah, du meint das favicon. Das kann man z.B. mit convert machen: convert xxx.png favicon.ico
<empedokles78> in der bash meinst du? naja, ich möchte das bild noch verändern (steht momentan noch ein text drin).
<Longbottom> Dann nimm dein bevorzugtes Graphikprogramm. Vielleicht kann das sogar icon-Files abspeichern. Falls nicht, weißt du ja jetzt wie du es in der bash konvertieren kannst.
<empedokles78> Longbottom, okay, danke.
<holgersson> empedokles78: Falls Du convert nicht findest: Das ist Teil von Imagemagick bzw. graphicsmagick :)
<empedokles78> holgersson, habe ich installiert, aber die anwendung lädt irgendwie nicht.
<holgersson> empedokles78: Was ist das Problem?
<empedokles78> Weiss ich nicht, das Programm wird geöffnet, schliesst dann aber wieder.
<k1l> das ist ein cli programm
<empedokles78> ImageMagick(display Q16)
<holgersson> Öffne ein Terminalfenster, und gib dort "convert Bild.png Bild.ico" ein - natürlich mit Bild durch den richtigen Dateinamen ersetzt und ohne Anführungszeichen.
<holgersson> Imagemagick ist eine Sammlung von vielen kleinen Programmen wie convert, die aber eigentlich alle für die Konsole (Command Line Interface) ausgelegt sind. Wenn Du da irgendwas im Menü anklicken kannst ist das meiner Meinung nach schlecht paketiert.
<empedokles78> holgersson, okay, hat irgendwie nicht funktioniert. beim svg hat es das bild verkleinert und den text vergrössert, beim png: width or height exceeds limit `raven.ico' @ error/icon.c/WriteICONImage/917.
<holgersson> empedokles78: Sorry, ich kenne die Größenlimits nicht. An sich kannst Du convert aber Abmaße mitgeben (ich skaliere so Bilder, wenn ich das für viele auf einmal tun möchte): "convert -resize bild1.jpg 255x255 bild2.jpg", wobei convert glaube ich relativ tolerant ist.
<holgersson> empedokles78: Vielleicht findest Du was Nützliches, wenn Du nach "imagemagick convert svg to ico" oder sowas suchst :-)
<empedokles78> holgersson, das bild ist nicht besonders gross 90 x 116 oder sowas.
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-03
<stevieh> moin
<stevieh> wie bekomm ich denn am elegantesten die Version von ssh-keygen in nem script raus? 
<ppq> stevieh, ssh -V
<ppq> ssh-keygen ist auch nur teil von openssh-client
<stevieh> danke
<stevieh> irgendwann änderte sich mal die fingerprint ausgabe... ist auch nicht nett sowas.
<multistorm> Hallo zusammen
<multistorm> ich habe mal eine Frage, ich versuche mich gerade an einem Dual Boot mit Windows 10 und Ubuntu 16.04 aber beides verschlüsselt habe dazu: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln/ gefunden aber der artikel ist ja nicht mehr up to date gibt es in zwischen was anderes oder kann ich die anleitung analog mit VeraCrypt umsetzen?
<le_bot> Title: Dualboot verschlüsseln › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> ersetz einfach truecrypt mit veracrypt gedanklich
<multistorm> koegs: ja das war ja meine vermutung, ich wollte das nur noch mal validieren weil ist ne menge installationsaufwand :-)
<multistorm> noch eine frage: spielt es eine Rolle, ob sich WIndows und Linux auf verschiendenen Partitionen befinden oder ob es sich um getrennte platten handelt ?
<koegs> windows und linux befinden sich garantiert auf verschiedenen partitionen :)
<multistorm> weil ich habe eine 1 TB SSD (Für Linux) und eine 512er SSD für Windows
<multistorm> koegs: ja das ist klar ich meine ob es einen unterschied von Partiionen und Platten gibt
<koegs> sollte keinen unterschied machen, die physik dahinter ist egal
<multistorm> okay super
<multistorm> dan hoffe ich mal das veracrypt in zwischen auch uefi kann
<koegs> ich denke nicht
<multistorm> +befürchte das schon installierte windows wurde im uefi modus installiert ich weiss es leider aber auch nicht wird ja immer nicht angezeigt
<koegs> wobei, hier steht was anderes https://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Verschluesselungs-Software-VeraCrypt-kann-jetzt-UEFI-3301464.html
<le_bot> Title: Verschlüsselungs-Software VeraCrypt kann jetzt UEFI | heise Security (at www.heise.de)
<multistorm> UI
<multistorm> Super :-)
<koegs> aber keine garantie, notfalls halt neu installieren :)
<multistorm> koegs: mal ne andere Frage ... ich bin ja rel. häufig hier und ihr habt mir immer wirklich gut geholfen 
<multistorm> kann man sich da irgendwie Revangieren ?
<koegs> ja, indem man hier mithilft
<multistorm> ja, würde ich gerne, lese ja auch offt den channel mit aber ich habe fast nie lösungen dafür bin ich irgendwie noch zu grün hinter den ohren
<koegs> ansonsten passiert das hier alles auf freiwilliger basis, einfach probieren der community irgendwas in irgendeiner form zurückzugeben oder eben nicht :>
<multistorm> koegs: ich könnte wenn das funktioniert den Artikel auf den Aktuellen stand bringen ?
<multistorm> der ist ja archiviert!?!?
<Frickelpit> multistorm: Anfrage an das Wikiteam, die können dir bei Bedarf den Artikel in die Baustelle schieben zum bearbeiten. :)
<multistorm> Frickelpit: Super mache ich wenn ich es hinbekoimme
<Frickelpit> zur Not in #ubuntuusers fragen
<multistorm> ich fange jetzt mal an da kommen sicher noch eine oder zwei fragen, wenn es klappt überarbeite ich den Artikel
<Fussel> uh, los zur nixe *flitz*
<Fussel> äh, oh sorry, verklickt nochmal
<multistorm> so ich glaube ich habe die erste installation verhunztzt :-)
<multistorm> hattet ihr das schonmal das die Tastattur nicht sauber funktioniert bei einem Verschlüsselten system ?
<multistorm> also bei der eingabe des Boots PWs ?
<jokrebel> falsches Tastaturlayout vs. z/y Sonderzeichen Umlaute?
<multistorm> neee
<multistorm> ich sehe das PW feld aber er tippt nicht
<k1l> das ist normal, dass man blind eingeben muss
<multistorm> kann auf der Tastatur rumwerkeln wie ich will es passiert nix
<multistorm> k1l: ne beim Boot PW zeigt er immer die Punkte an
<multistorm> aber habs versucht
<multistorm> er reagiert nicht mal auf die enter taste
<k1l> ist das eine besondere tastatur?
<k1l> also die hardware?
<jokrebel> gibt es doch häufig, dass da nichts angezeigt wird. Die gewohnten **** oder .... für jede Eingabe gibt es nicht überall
<multistorm> nicht das ich wüste ist ein Tuxedo XC15xx
<multistorm> 1507 glaube ich
<jokrebel> wie ist die am PC angschlossen?
<jokrebel> +e
<multistorm> notebook
<multistorm> also interne Tastatur
<multistorm> lustig ist, wenn ich den PC dan hard ausschalte wars das, beim nächsten start  kommt no0ch der Bootmanager und wenn die PW abfrage kommen sollte kommt nur ein Lila screen ohne alles
<multistorm> lol
<koegs> ist zwar halb OT, aber können deine SSDs nicht Hardware Encryption? Dann würde man sich den Kram sparen
<multistorm> keine ahnung denke nicht, sind Samsung EVO SSDs
<koegs> die können das, musst du nur das HDD password im Bios setzen
<multistorm> sicher ?
<multistorm> taugt die verschlüsselnung den auch was ?
<koegs> das ist ne AES256 encryption
<multistorm> naja .. wäre OK
<koegs> lolwhut, "naja .. wäre OK", was denkst du denn was veracrypt, bitlocker, luks und co anders machen? O.o
<frostschutz> die haben nen bruteforce-schutz ;)
<multistorm> naja bei Veracrypt hast du auch deutlich härte Algos zur auswahl zur not ne 3er Combo AES TowFish und Sepend oder so
<multistorm> aber AES 256 wäre okay ich teste das gleich mal ob es da optionen gibt
<frostschutz> und geringeres risiko das speichermedium zu bricken. kA ob man die samsung evos zurücksetzen kann (mit datenverlust versteht sich) so daß es überhaupt noch funktioniert
<multistorm> das wäre mir egal
<koegs> dafür aber vernünftiges wear-leveling
<multistorm> mir geht es um die daten nicht um die hardware
<koegs> transparent für jedes OS, was will man mehr
<frostschutz> dann noch ein keylogger für 50 cent dazu und gut
<multistorm> ja 100% gibt es nicht
<multistorm> klar keylogger aber da hilft dir keine verschlüsselung
<multistorm> außerdem ist das schwer bei einem Notebook
<multistorm> da kann man nix zwischen USB und Tastatur stecken :-)
<frostschutz> wenn du dir eine verschlüsseltes keyfile auf usb stick tust, reicht der keylogger alleine jedenfalls nicht. aber ja, irgendwo muss man schluss machen mit der paranoia
<frostschutz> wenn du ein hdd passwort setzt, dann setz es auf jeden fall mit dem bios. wir hatten schon leute, die setzen es mit hdparm, um dann festzustellen dass man das im bios nicht eingeben kann - und das ist blöd
<frostschutz> und mach ein backup vorher, just in case
<multistorm> der rechner ist jungfreulich
<multistorm> nur Plain Windows 10 drauf, lediglich die windows updates habe ich gemacht also kein Datenverlusst möglich
<frostschutz> ansonsten wegen der tastatur, musst du mal lsmod schauen welche module da geladen sind, und ggf. das dann fest eintragen im initramfs. wenn es keine 0815 tastatur ist dann fehlt meist einfach das nötige kernelmodul dafür
<multistorm> also das Prolem scheint der Splash Sreen zu sein wenn ich im recovery starte kann ich das passwort in der commandline eingeben allerdings schein jetzt das scheiß layout zu greifen und dass scheint bei der install noch auf englisch gestanden zu haben
<multistorm> ja aber wie wenn ich das system nicht gestartet bewkomme
<frostschutz> livecd, chroot
<multistorm> bringt nix
<multistorm> er nimmt das PW nicht
<multistorm> also ist das wegen der tastatur erstal egal
<multistorm> also muss ich ertmal rausbekommen wie ich das PW in DE eingegeben bekomme
<Robert_Zenz> multistorm, was meinst du mit "nimmt es nicht" wird es nicht akzeptiert oder kannst du es nicht eingeben?
<multistorm> er akzeptiert es nicht
<multistorm> eingeben ja aber er sagt ist falsch
<multistorm> ich denke das Layout stand noch auf EN
<jokrebel> 16:24:04   jokrebel | falsches Tastaturlayout vs. z/y Sonderzeichen Umlaute?    ...
<multistorm> als ich das PW eingeben habe, meine mich zu erinnern das es beim letzt mal das gleiche problem war ich kann mich leider nur nicht mehr erinnern wie ich das eingegeben habe :-)
<multistorm> jokrebel: ja jetzt scheint das das Problem zu sein
<multistorm> und OT ein HDD PW kann ich im Bios nicht setzen
<multistorm> okay man kann beim setzu das layout in DE umstellen mal sehen ob es funzt
<multistorm> so das hat geklappt was muss ich jetzt machen damit er beim booten auch die Kernel treiber für die tastatur läd ?
<multistorm> also man kann wohl im GRUB den Splash screen deaktivieren aber ich fände den schon schöner als die konsole :-)
<multistorm> woher weiss ich welches modul ich brauche ?=
<multistorm> wie finde ich raus welches die /boot partition ist ?
<multistorm> also sda1 /2 usw ?
<Matze202> Hiho @all und ein gesundes, erfolgreiches neues Jahr! 
<multistorm> cat /proc/partitions bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter
<k1l> in mount gucken was gemountet ost=
<k1l> ist?
<multistorm> Matze202: wünsche ich dir auch
<multistorm> k1l: Perfekt danke
<Matze202> Ich habe ein merkwürdiges Problem mit meiner Tastatur, wenn ich den Computer aufwecke, funktionieren oft einige Tasten (Leertaste, Cursor & NUM) nicht. Ein Neustart brachte auch keine Besserung, den Treiber zu wechseln half einmal und danach auch nicht mehr und bei diesem letzten aufwecken funktionierte komischer weiße wieder alles richtig
<Matze202> multistorm, Danke ;) 
<ppq> Matze202, klingt nach Fn-lock oder so. notebook?
<multistorm> USB Tastatur ?
<ppq> achso
<Matze202> multistorm, ja usb 
<Matze202> ppq, usb Tastatur ;) 
<Matze202> naja ich habe das umstecken auch oft probiert und half leider auch nicht
<ppq> hängt die an nem hub?
<Matze202> ppq, nein
<multistorm> klingt irgendwie so wie das WLAN Problem nach dem Wakeup
<Matze202> ppq, ich hatte es auch über meinen Monitor mit integrierten Hub versucht, brachte leider nichts
<k1l> Matze202: jetzt gehts wieder normal?
<Matze202> k1l, aktuell ja, aber keine Ahnung wie lange
<k1l> klingt nach dem letzten kernel update?
<k1l> evtl wurde da was am modul oder am usb stack geändert, sodass es jetzt beim reload nach dem standby besser geht
<Matze202> k1l, Kernel war bei den letzten Tagen doch kein Update dabei gewesen oder habe ich was übersehen? Das Problem besteht seit ungefähr 3 Tagen
<multistorm> boar, kauft euch nur keinen Tuxedo Computer
<Matze202> der Unterschied war beim aufwecken, dass ich vorher gewohnter Weiße ihn mit den Cursor-Tasten weckte und diesmal mit der Shift-Taste
<Matze202> bei den letzten aufwecken mit den Cursor-Tasten musste ich immer mehrfach drücken, damit er Ansprang und ein nochmaliges Einschlafen und mit anderen Tasten aufwecken half leider auch nicht, so wie ich es diesmal machte (vielleicht war der Schlafmodus zu kurz)
<Matze202> multistorm, Danke für den Tip, ich checke die mal ab, wenn ich Zeit und das Geld für einen 2. habe, bis dahin würde ich gern den alten noch in seiner sonst zuverlässigen Art auch weiter nutzen
<multistorm> Matze202: ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden
<Matze202> multistorm, klär mich bitte auf :D 
<multistorm> das mit dem Tuxedo war allgemein gemeint, und ich meinte NICHT kaufen :;-)
<multistorm> also wenn du es dir fertig installiert liefern lässt ist ja alles eingewrichtet 
<multistorm> aber wenn du es selber installieren willst /musst ist es ein karampf
<jokrebel> Matze202: vielleicht auch einfach ein hardewareproblem?
<multistorm> Matze202: seit wann besteht das Problem den ?
<multistorm> wurden updates gemacht, neue software installiert ?
<Matze202> jokrebel, wenn es ein Hardware-Problem wäre, würde es dann nicht dauerhaft nicht funktionieren?
<multistorm> Matze202: Wackelkontakt ?
<jokrebel> Matze202: nein? Stichwort: zB: Wackelkontakt in der Tastaturplatine
<Matze202> multistorm, seit ca. 3 Tagen und an verschiedenen Ports
<jokrebel> Matze202: Welche Tasten sind denn betroffen?
<multistorm> hast du vor 3 tagen ein Update voin irgendwas gemacht oder andere Software installiert 
<Matze202> jokrebel, Leertaste, Cursor-Tasten (aufwecken geht erst nach 2-3 mal betätigen und Cursor bewegen garnicht) und NUM-Taste
<Matze202> multistorm, das einzige Update was ich meines Wissens gemacht hatte, war eines wegen dem Firefox
<multistorm> Matze202: echt blöde frage aber hast du mal ne andere Tastatur versucht ?
<multistorm> das hört sich echt nach einem Bruch in der Platine an
<Matze202> multistorm, hab aktuell keine weitere rumliegen und mich noch nicht auf den Weg gemacht, eine andere zu kaufen, da es leider aktuell bissel knapp in der Kasse ist
<multistorm> okay hast du noch einen anderen rechner an dem du die tastatur testen kannst ?
<Matze202> multistorm, die Tastatur hat aber in den letzten Wochen nur seinen Platz auf meinem Schoß oder auf dem Tisch genießen dürfen und ist auch nicht irgendwie runter geflogen
<multistorm> rechner der Freundin / Mama / papa / geschwister
<multistorm> Matze202: ja muss ja auch nicht, sone platine kann auch ab werk fehlerhaft sein, dan reicht ein zu fester druck auf die falsche teste und die Bruchstücke verschieben sich um wenige Mycrometer aber das reicht das kein Kontakt mehr besteht
<Matze202> multistorm, hab noch 2 Rechner da, die auf Windows basieren, aber um einen Funktionstest zu machen, dürfte es reichen
<multistorm> dan teste das doch mal nicht das es die tastatur ist und wir stunden rätzeln
<multistorm> bitte auch ordentlich am kabel wackeln
<multistorm> und ruig mal etwas Fester auf der tastatur schreiben
<multistorm> aber nicht raufhauen oder so
<multistorm> Andere Frage: habe gerade grub-pc via apt-get installiert jetzt will er irgendwas updaten aber ich weiss nicht was ich ihm sagen soll, er zeigt mir haufenweise Partitionen an und will wissen welche er davon automatisch updaten soll?
<Matze202> multistorm, ich habe schon immer einen etwas festeren aber nicht gewaltvollen Tastendruck
<multistorm> Super dan mal die Tastatur am anderen PC testebn
<Matze202> multistorm, aber erstmal muss das Problem dann wieder auftauchen, dass diese Ursache getestet werden kann, aktuell bin ich froh, dass es geht
<multistorm> tja das istr ne zwickmühle zugegeben aberviel anders wirst du da nicht weiter kommen
<multistorm> ist zugegeben schon recht merkwürdig das nur einzelene tasten nciht mehr gehen
<multistorm> kann es sein das sich das Layout umgestellt hat oder verändert wurde ?
<Matze202> multistorm, ich habe ja auch keine Wunder von euch erwartet, sondern einfach nur fragen wollen, ob von euch jemand einen Tip hat und den habe ich ja bekommen, was ich beim nächsten auftreten an den anderen Rechnern testen werde.
<multistorm> Matze202: du alles gut, ich war oft genug in deiner Situation :-)
<Matze202> multistorm, keine Ahnung ob das beim aufwecken passieren kann
<Matze202> multistorm, wo sieht man nochmal das layout ein?
<multistorm> bei Ubuntu desktop (Gnome) oben rechts in der Ecke, da sollte ein DE stehen
<Matze202> multistorm, hab aktuell Plasma an
<multistorm> uff, da kann ich dir das aus dem FF nicht sagen
<multistorm> kenne nur KDE und Gnome
<multistorm> aber die anderen wissen das sicher
<Matze202> naja KDE wollte ich haben und der nennt sich aber komischer Weiße Plasma bei mir ;) 
<multistorm> dan solltest du das unter [Start]->Einstellungen -> Tastaturlayout finden
<Matze202> multistorm, Tastatur-Hardware und Belegung meintest du, da war die Belegungseinstellung deaktiviert, diese habe ich jetzt aktiviert und deutsch mal ausgewählt
<Matze202> Weiß jemand, welches der mitgelieferten Cherry Modelle das richtige für die JG-08 sein wird?
<multistorm> das weiss ich leider nicht
<Matze202> multistorm, kein Problem
<Matze202> Ich danke euch erstmal allen für die zahlreichen Anregungen und muss gleich wieder auf Achse zu einem Termin, wenn ich zurück bin (gegen 22 Uhr) werde ich sehen ob das Problem wieder besteht oder nicht und dann weiß ich zu mindestens was ich weiteres Testen sollte ;) 
<multistorm> soo: also Windows 10 und Ubuntu sind installiert ubuntu verschlüssel windows noch nicht laut anleitung muss ich grub jetzt sagen das die Windows Partition aktive ist das habe ich über fdisk auch gemacht aber er startet immer noch linux ist das richtig so ?
<multistorm> Windows  wird aber als boot option angezeigt und lässt sich auch booten
<multistorm> So
<multistorm> Windows ist auch verschlüsselt
<multistorm> aber jetzt kann ich ubuntu nicht mehr starten laut anleitung sollte das mit ESC gehen funktioniert aber nicht ... hat jemand eine idee ?
<DeannaT2> multistorm: wenn du nicht im bootmenü die auswahl treffen magst, mit was er starten soll dann kannst du auf jeden fall sagen mit was er starten soll, ob mit windows oder linux
<multistorm> DeannaT2: und wie sage ich ihm das er ne auswahl anzeigen soll?
<multistorm> ahhh
<DeannaT2> multistorm: das hab ich schon so lang nicht mehr gemacht, ich muss auch rumsuchen, vielleicht ist jemand anders schneller
<multistorm> okay wenn ich bei der PW abfrage von Veracrypt ESC drücke dan kommt der linux bootloader :-)
<multistorm> Funktioniert .... Ich bin begeistert
<DeannaT2> vielleicht ist verschlüsselt ja auch wieder alles ganz anders
<multistorm> DeannaT2: ist doch immer so :-)
<DeannaT2> oh, na dann hast du ja alles richtig gemacht :-)
<multistorm> nur dank der anleitung von ubuntu users ohne die wäre ich aufgeschmissen gewesen
<starter> Hallo, kann Dateien nicht in den Papierkorb verschieben sondern muß immer gleich löschen.     https://imgur.com/a/B8uCQ
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<jokrebel> starter: zu groß? Externes Laufwerk?
<jokrebel> falsche Rechte? anderer Benutzer vielleicht falls Du das mit root rechten versuchst (was man besser nicht per GUI tun sollte)
<starter> nein, Größe egal. Ist auf start-hd im homeverzeichnis.
<starter> nicht als root
<jokrebel> und die Datei gehört auch dem User der es in den Trash verschieben will?
<jokrebel> und ... trash gehört auch diesem User?
<starter> https://imgur.com/a/NPB6x
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<jokrebel> starter: Und die Eigenschaften des Trash?
<starter> wenn das der richtige ordner ist: .local/share    https://imgur.com/a/i4MSe
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<jokrebel> starter: unterhalb von /home/user  ?
<jokrebel> und sowohl .local als auch share gehören auch Dir?
<starter> same same
<jokrebel> ?
<starter> im Verzeichnis home/user ist hier kein Trash, wenn du das meinst
<jokrebel> ich meinte /home/user/.local/share
<starter> in dem Ordner Trash befinden sich 2 Ordner mit root-Rechten   https://imgur.com/a/HOkQI
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<jokrebel> na dann hast Du ja den Fehler. Die gehören normalerweise auch dem User
<jokrebel> so etwas passiert gerne, wenn man grafische Programme mir root Rechten startet (zB. sudo nutzt)
<jokrebel> starter: 
<jokrebel> starter: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Papierkorb/#Benutzerverzeichnis
<le_bot> Title: Papierkorb › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<starter> habe die rechte der beiden verzeichnisse geändert, jetzt gehts, danke!
<Matze202> Nochmal von heute Nachmittag:  Ich habe ein merkwürdiges Problem mit meiner Tastatur, wenn ich den Computer aufwecke, funktionieren oft einige Tasten (Leertaste, Cursor & NUM) nicht. Ein Neustart brachte auch keine Besserung, den Treiber zu wechseln half einmal und danach auch nicht mehr und bei diesem letzten aufwecken funktionierte komischer weiße wieder alles richtig ...
<Matze202> Es handelt sich um eine USB-Tastatur Cherry JG-08, welche ich während des defektes an einem anderen Computer mit Windows testete und dort funktionierten diese Tasten ebenso nicht.
<k1l> Matze202: oft kommt sowas vor, wenn es beim aufwecken schneller das modul lädt als die hardware aufwacht. aber das sollte mit neuladen des treibers/moduls oder neustart wieder gehen
<k1l> achso, die tastatur ist defekt?
<DaVu> Das habe ich mcih auch gerade gefragt...warum macht man sich Gedanken, wenn die Tastatur unter windows ebenso defekt ist?!
<Matze202> k1l, jetzt habe ich diese Tastatur am selben Computer wieder angeschlossen und den Computer mit der Shift-Taste wieder geweckt und dann geht wieder alles
<Matze202> DaVu, k1l irgend ein Bug scheint es dabei wohl zu geben, wenn ich den Computer mit den Cursor-Tasten wecke, aber bei der Shift-Taste ja nicht
<Matze202> k1l, wegen der Reihenfolge beim aufwachen, kann man das irgendwie überprüfen und beheben?
<DaVu> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Matze202> DaVu, k1l wenn ich den Computer nur kurz einschlafen lasse, nach dem die Tasten nicht funktionierten, brachte das Aufwecken mit der Shift-Taste auch nicht, sondern nur wenn er länger ruhen konnte, aber nach dem längeren ruhen klappte es jetzt schon 3x
<Matze202> keine Ahnung in wieweit der Computer vielleicht irgendwelche Steuerungen an der Tastatur direkt vornehmen kann, die diese Tasten dann vielleicht für eine gewisse Zeit (eventuell Kondensator Problem o.ä.) blockieren kann
 * jokrebel wiederholt das Wort: Wackelkontakt?
<jokrebel> mal mit einer anderen Tastatur gegenprüfen?
<jokrebel> Matze202: wenn es unter Linux UND Windows vorkommt sollte man ein Software/Treiber Problem ziemlich ausschließen können
<Matze202> jokrebel, Wackelkontakt schließe ich fast aus, weil dann müsste ja bereits 3x der Wackelkontakt immer dann behoben sein, wenn ich mit der Shift-Taste den Rechner weckte
<Matze202> jokrebel, ich habe leider aktuell keine weitere Tastatur da
<Matze202> jokrebel, aber vielleicht könnte es ja eine Ansteuerung der Tastatur von seitens des Computers sein, wo in der Tastatur etwas blockiert wird? 
<Matze202> jokrebel, und das vielleicht durch entladen von Kondensatoren (nach einer gewissen Zeit) behoben werden kann?
<jokrebel> auf BIOS/EFI Ebene? ...hmmm.. ... ...  aber was hat das dann mit Ubuntu zu tun ;-D
<Matze202> jokrebel, ich stecke nicht so weit drin, aber die Hardware-Komponenten werden ja von der Software wie Ubuntu angesteuert, auf der Bios-Ebene habe ich es noch nicht getestet
<jokrebel> 22:33:23         ⤷> | Matze202: wenn es unter Linux UND Windows vorkommt sollte man ein Software/Treiber Problem ziemlich ausschließen können
<Matze202> jokrebel, Aber wenn durch eine fehlerhafte Ansteuerung der Tastatur ein seitens Ubuntu ein Ladungsfehler in der Tastatur entsteht, welcher nur nach einer weile behoben wird? (Naja ich teste morgen die Tastatur am anderen Computer mehrfach um einiges noch ausschließen zu können)
<Matze202> jokrebel, aber es war ja nur ein Versuch noch weitere Ansätze zu erfahren, was ich eventuell noch testen könnte
<k1l> Matze202: rausfinden welches modul für die tastatur genutzt wird und /oder den usb stack neu laden
<Matze202> k1l, hast du bitte noch ein paar Befehle für mich?
<k1l> lsmod listet die module auf, die geladen sind
<k1l> mit modprobe kannste die laden
<Matze202> k1l, super danke ;)
<k1l> !kernelmodule
<le_bot> Informationen zu Kernelmodule finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule
<k1l> darum gehts
<k1l> wenn die tastatur aber auch woanders so komisch nur geht, dann glaub ich da auch eher an einen hardwaredefet
<Matze202> k1l, aber der Hardware-Defekt taucht doch offensichtlich nicht dauerhaft auf, sondern muss eine andere Ursache haben, der eine weile offensichtlich anhält (so meine Vermutung) 
<stevieh> sowas soll es geben
<Matze202> stevieh, ohja, strom geht oft die seltsamsten Wege :D 
<Matze202> k1l, aber danke ich teste es ausgiebig, wenn der der Fehler vielleicht morgen wieder auftritt
<jokrebel> temporäre Fehler sind immer die Hölle
<Matze202> jokrebel, ohja, aber wenigstens weiß ich, wie ich den Fehler reproduzieren kann ;) 
<Matze202> ich sag mal gn8 und wenn ich den Fehler beheben oder weiter eingrenzen konnte, gebe ich euch wieder Bescheid ;)
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-04
<stevieh> moin
<stevieh> ich hab hier ne 8TB WD oder HGST Platte, die nach nem standby nicht mehr aufwacht... egal ob hdparm oder hd-idle, die bleibt tot... hat noch wer tips, ausser: kein Standby machen?
<NTQ> Moin. Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für einen guten grafischen Dateimanager außer Nemo und Nautilus?
<leszek> der beste ist dolphin
<NTQ> leszek: Lässt der sich auch gut in Gnome einbinden?
<leszek> er startet auch unter gnome. Was meinst du genau mit einbinden? Es ist eine KDE App
<NTQ> Ich meinte vielleicht eher "integrieren", also dass er nemo, das ich momentan nutze und alle 10 Minuten abstürzt, ersetzt, an allen Stellen, wo damit etwas verknüpft ist.
<stevieh> da wird nautilus wohl das passende sein?
<leszek> NTQ: den Desktop kann dolphin nicht zeichnen, da musst du also auf nemo oder nautilus für setzen
<NTQ> Nautilus ist ja der Standard für Gnome, den mag ich aber nicht, weil er im Gegensatz zu Nemo eingeschränkte Funktionalitäten hat. Außerdem stürzte der bei meinen letzten Tests genau so oft ab
<leszek> alles andere sollte klappen, wenn du dolphin als standard dateimanager einstellst
<leszek> also ordner öffnen im grunde 
<stevieh> NTQ: vielleicht kommen die Abstürze ja von was anderem? 
<NTQ> stevieh: Die Abtürze passieren meist schon, wenn ich nemo ganz frisch öffne, einen zweiten Tab öffne und sonst nichts mache außer zugucken. Laut backtrace sind das Probleme mit gtk. Da gibt's auch irgendwo schon ein Issue von 2016 oder so, aber da tut sich nichts wirklich. Ich bin jedenfalls nicht der einzige, der damit Probleme hat.
<stevieh> und bei nautilus?
<NTQ> Achja, und wenn er mal läuft und ich hab eine SFTP-Verbindung offen und schließe die, dann stürzt er meistens auch grad mit ab.
<NTQ> Nautilus haben sie mir zu sehr abgespeckt. Compact view, tree view, split screen, backspace shortcut, type ahead find sind alles Dinge, die ich vermisse: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/is-the-new-nautilus-a-step-in-the-direction-poll
<le_bot> Title: Is The New Nautilus A Step In The Right Direction? [Poll] - OMG! Ubuntu! (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<stevieh> ja, so isses. aber abstürzen tut der nur selten.
<NTQ> Aber da es ja viele Filemanager gibt, muss ich ja nicht gleich wieder auf Nautilus wechseln und mich dann mit anderen Dingen rumärgern. ;-)
<stevieh> yep. Sag Bescheid, wenn du nen passenden Ersatz hast, der sich in Gnome gut integriert.
<stevieh> :-D
<NTQ> Hier ist der Bug, der mich stört: https://github.com/linuxmint/nemo/issues/1227
<le_bot> Title: nemo often crash · Issue #1227 · linuxmint/nemo · GitHub (at github.com)
<stevieh> argl. auf zwei releases sind unterschiedliche libboostthread: libboost-thread1.58.0 und libboost-thread1.55.0. Wie sag ich das jetzt im control file von nem Debian paket als dependency?
<stevieh> ah |
<multistorm> kurze Frage, kann man die display auflösung beim booten beeinflussen ?
<multistorm> meine ist so groß das man die Texte kaum oder garnicht lesen kann
<ppq> ja, das geht per bootoption
<multistorm> ppq: und wo kann ich das einstellen ?
<ppq> hab ich nicht mehr im kopf, sollte aber relativ leicht rauszufinden sein
<ppq> in der /etc/default/grub iirc
<multistorm> ja den Kandidaten kenne ich
<multistorm> mit dme habe ich aktuell eh probleme
<multistorm> ich schau nochmal rein in der hoffnung was zu finden
<ppq> vor allem solltest du das mal recherchieren, standardmäßig ist da nämlich keine auflösung gesetzt
<multistorm> okay und gleich noch ne frage hinter her: beim Booten sollte nach dem Bootmanager die Passwort abfrage kommen, hier kommt aber nur ein lila screen und das system bleibt stehen wenn ich über den Recovery mode gehe kann ich das PW auf der Commandline eingeben und alles ist gut gibt es dafür einen workaround?
<ppq> das klingt als ob du versehentlich von nem live-stick bootest
<multistorm> ne kein stick im laptop
<multistorm> ich hatte das Problem von anfang an
<multistorm> beim ersten booten kahm die PW abfrage aber man konnte nix eingeben er reagierte auf die Tastatus nicht, ausgemacht neu gebootet lila screen ... dan habe ich GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" auf GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet nosplash" gesetzt und ich konnte das PW im der CMD eingeben und alles war gut dan habe ich das Installationsscript von Tuxedo rüberlaufen lassen das Flag ist immer noch
<multistorm> gesetzt bekomme aber wieder das lila screen
<ppq> versuch es mal mit GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<multistorm> okay mom..
<ppq> und installationsskript von tuxedo klingt erstmal nach keiner guten idee :)
<multistorm> ppq: ich vermute mal danach update-grub?
<ppq> ja
<multistorm> nop
<multistorm> kann es sein das da noch ein anderer bootloader mitspielt ?
<multistorm> ich kenne mich mit den bootloadern nicht so wirkliuch aus aber könnte es sein das das Tuxedo script z.b. grub2 installiert hat und die  config file von grub nicht mehr greift ?
<ppq> ich weiß nicht was das tuxedo-skript tut, und genau aus dem grund würde ich es nicht ausführen
<multistorm> naja ich dachte das man das installationsscript des Herstellers schon ausführen könnte
<ppq> an deiner stelle würde ich entweder bei tuxedo anfragen was da los ist, oder einfach neu aufsetzen und den tuxedo-kram weglassen
<multistorm> ppq: ja supportanfrage ist schon raus, allerdings war das Problem oder ist, ohne das Script läuft erstmal kaum was nicht mal WLAN funktioniert
<ppq> dann sorg selbst dafür, dass das wlan funktioniert
<ppq> im ubuntuusers-wiki/-forum gibt es eine lange liste mit anleitungen für alle möglichen chipsätze
<multistorm> ich will ehrlich sein, keine ahung ob ich das alles hinbekomme
<moveax> du hast ja den channel hier und kannst daran wachsen :)
<multistorm> moveax: auch wieder war
<sash_> multistorm: Kannst du das Skript mal wo hochladen?
<multistorm> sash_: brauche ich nicht :-) -> tuxedo.sh
<multistorm> also http://tuxedo.sh der Download ist mittig auf der Seite
<le_bot> Title: Anpassungen nach der Installation - TUXEDO Computers (at www.tuxedocomputers.com)
<multistorm> es wurde auf jeden fall was an Grub geändert das habe ich im Script gesehen als es lief aber ich weiss nicht was, die schrifft war so klein und schnell im terminal ich konnte nix lesen
<moveax> sonst kannst du das beim nächsten mal ausführen in ein log laufen lassen
<moveax> ./tuxedo.sh > ~/tuxedo.log
<multistorm> stimmt, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht
<ppq> oh weia
<ppq> das ist ja gruselig
<multistorm> oh warum?
<sash_> Kann das mal wer wo hinpasten? Will gucken, bin am Handy, geht nicht richtig :)
<moveax> mom
<ppq> das skript fummelt wirklich am bootloader rum
<multistorm> soll ich es auf Pastbin packen?
<multistorm> mom..
<moveax> http://sprunge.us/iMJS
<multistorm> moveax: okay du warst schneller
<ppq> für wlan lädt es eigentlich nur iwlwifi firmware images runter, wenn ich das richtig sehe
<ppq> das kriegst du auch selber hin
<multistorm> okay
<multistorm> und was macht es nun am bootloader =
<ppq> lustigerweise u.a. genau was du ändern wolltest, die auflösung auf FHD setzen
<multistorm> hat nicht funktioniert :-)
<ppq> das skript setzt die auflösung auf FHD
<ppq> du möchtest *nicht* FHD
<ppq> wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe. oder?
<multistorm> also FHD ist hoch ?
<multistorm> dann nein !
<ppq> FHD ist 1920*1080
<multistorm> ja das wäre ja OK denke ich
<multistorm> aber das ist niemals 1080p
<sash_> Das Skript ist der Oberknaller
<multistorm> warum?
<ppq> :D jo
<moveax> eierlegende wollmilch sau
<multistorm> moveax: wegen der ganzen IF Version = 15.04 THEN sachen?
<sash_> Der komplette Stil, die Logmeldungen, die Dinge, die es tut usw.
<multistorm> also müll?
<moveax> nun die werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben
<sash_> Ist halt genau so vertrauenswürdig wie ein Binary Blob quasi. 
<sash_> moveax: Wer? Die Azubis, die das schreiben mussten?
<moveax> sash_: jau
<moveax> ein bischen doku warum was wie konfiguriert wird, wäre nett
<multistorm> ich höre da irgendwie ein Neuinstallieren im Subtext
<moveax> ist das mit dem grub denn dein einziges problem?
<multistorm> aktuell ?
<multistorm> nö
<multistorm> die auflösung lässt sich nicht ändern
<moveax> hm, muss man abwägen
<multistorm> die hängt bei 3xxx rum aber es gibt keine andere auswahl das war aber auch schon vor dem script so
<ppq> wie gesagt, du kannst die auflösung in der grub-config setzen
<multistorm> neee ich meinte nicht beim booten sondern zur laufzeit
<moveax> wie heisst denn der laptop an sich, das hat doch bestimmt schonmal wer durchkonfiguriert
<ppq> ist halt doof wenn davor oder danach schon mysteriöse skripte da drin rumfuhrwerkt haben
<multistorm> Tuxedo XC1507
<multistorm> ist aber als Base wohl ein Schneker
<multistorm> das hier: https://www.tuxedocomputers.com/de/Linux-Hardware/Linux-Notebooks/15-6-Zoll/TUXEDO-Book-XC1507-v2-15-6-matt-Full-HD-Ultra-HD-IPS-Display-bis-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1070-Grafik-bis-vier-HDD-o.-SSD-Intel-Core-i7-Quad-Core-bis-64GB-RAM.tuxedo
<le_bot> Title: TUXEDO Book XC1507 v2 - 15,6 Zoll matt Full-HD & Ultra-HD IPS-Display + bis NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Grafik + bis vier HDD o. SSD + Intel Core i7 Quad-Core + bis 64GB RAM - TUXEDO Book XC1507 v2 - 15,6" matt Full-HD & Ultra-HD IPS-Display + bis NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Grafik + bis vier HDD o. SSD + Intel Core i7 Quad-Core + bis 64GB RAM - TUXEDO Computers (at www.tuxedocomputers.com)
<moveax> stolzer preis
<multistorm> japp und frag garnicht erst nach meiner Config :-(
<moveax> bei dem preis würde ich erstmal den support anstrengen
<multistorm> ist schon passiert
<multistorm> aber bis die sich rühren wird denke ich noch ein oder zwei stündchen vergehen
<sash_> "Metall-Gehäuse! Nur 2,5cm dick und 2,5kg leicht"
<sash_> Rofl
<multistorm> warum?
<multistorm> also größe und gewicht sind OK
<multistorm> ls
<sash_> Es ist aber nicht "nur". 
<sash_> Und 2.5kg sind nicht leicht.
<multistorm> muss man sowas nicht immer relative sehen?
<multistorm> Lol anwort vom Support:
<multistorm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26319263/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sash_> Tja. Welcome to reality.
<stevieh> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osborne_1
<le_bot> Title: Osborne 1 – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<stevieh> ja, ist relativ leicht
<multistorm> war dan wohl der erste und letzte Tuxedo Computer
<multistorm> ich könnte gerade echt über die Kotzen sorry weiss das gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin
<multistorm> also ich denek mal das heist für mich neuinstallieren und alles selber machen richrtig ?
<multistorm> dan gleich mal die Frage
<multistorm> da ja noch Veracrypt mit drinne hängt muss ich da beim hneuinstallieren von Ubuntu was beachten oder muss ich jetzt auch das Windows neu installieren?
<stevieh> hat noch jemand ne Idee, was man machen kann, wenn man die Platte, die man mit hdparm -y in den Standby bekommt, nicht mehr hoch bekommt, ausser durch nen Reset?
<stevieh> nicht in den Standby bringen ist klar. Aber das ist eigentlich schon der Plan :-)
<ppq> stevieh, wenn du parted installiert hast, probier mal partprobe. das sollte die hdd aufwecken
<stevieh> selbst cat /dev/sda weckt nix auf...
<ppq> ja, das kann gerne mal ausm cache kommen
<ppq> es gibt bei dd die option iflag=direct
<ppq> probier damit man von der hdd zu lesen, und in /dev/null oder so schreiben
<ppq> mit count=1 nur einen block, oder so
<ppq> stevieh, partprobe geht also nicht? komisch
<stevieh> ppq: nein, da kommt nix aus dem Cache. Da kommt gar nix und das SATA subsystem hat laut dmesg die grätsche gemacht
<ppq> weia :)
<sdx23> nicht verzagen, WD Support fragen?!
<stevieh> bis jetzt ging das noch mit jeder Platte, aber die macht den Kern tot...
<stevieh> na, die werden mich geholfen :-)
<sdx23> hoffentlich, wenn die Platte hin ist.
<stevieh> ne, nach nem Reset kommt sie ja wieder, und wenn man sie nicht in den standby setzt ist auch alles ok.
<sdx23> "Das Auto ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Sie dürfen nur nicht den Scheibenwischer betätigen, sonst geht der Motor aus..."
<sdx23> Ernsthaft: Wenn du nicht bei einem anderen System "normales" Verhalten beobachtet hast, würde ich mich an den Hersteller wenden.
<stevieh> naja, insgesamt ist es ja um die WD Platten, was die Standby Sache betrifft, schlecht bestellt
<multistorm> So ich mal wieder, mein Ubuntu lässt sich nicht neu installieren und bleibt bei Festplatte löschen und Ubuntu installieren hängen was habe ich da noch für Optionen ?
<multistorm> die partitonen vorher von hand löschen vielleicht ?
<stevieh> klar, why not
<ShiroNeko> hallo, wollte nur mal kurz wissen ob es für ubuntu16.04 bereits pläne zu spectre/meltdown gibt. was mich auch interessieren würde, wie kritisch die lücken sind
<k1l> ShiroNeko: die entwickler arbeiten noch an den patches um die lücken zu schließen. wenn es die gibt werden die alle großen linux distris mit security teams ausrollen
<k1l> https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.de/2018/01/reading-privileged-memory-with-side.html
<le_bot> Title: Project Zero: Reading privileged memory with a side-channel (at googleprojectzero.blogspot.de)
<ShiroNeko> k1l: nehme aber mal an, grund zu panik wird's aktuell nicht geben
<k1l> als user kann man kaum was machen, ausser den browser auf site seperation stellen
<k1l> chrome://flags/#enable-site-per-process
<multistorm> also mein ubuntu will sich nicht mehr installieren lassen ... keine ahung was nun ..
<stevieh> was sagt parted denn?
<multistorm> k.a. nix, habe mit gparted alle Ubuntu Partitionen gelöscht und es nochmal versucht. gleiche problem er bleibt hängen
<multistorm> jetzt habe ich gerade alles platt gemacht auch windows und fange nochmal von 0 an wenn das auch nicht geht weiss ich auch nicht mehr
<stevieh> wo bleibt "er" hängen?
<multistorm> Na beim letzten schritt, also wenn mann Jetzt Installieren Klickt kommt nur der Dreher an der maus und nix weiter passiert
<stevieh> was ist das für ein ubuntu?
<multistorm> 16.04
<stevieh> da kannst du doch sicher ne konsole sehen?
<multistorm> nop leider nein wird nur der Ubuntu installer angezeigt
<deem> das problem hatte ich auch mal bei der installation. war irgendein problem mit meinen platten, weil der installer nen bug mit uefi hatte und die partition nicht mounten konnte. hab dann den uefi mountpoint selber erstellt und die partition eingehangen und dann ging es
<multistorm> Windows Install ist fast fertig gleich werden wir sehen ob es jetzt klappt
<stevieh> na, dann mach mal
<stevieh> und das 16.04 ging schon mal?
<multistorm> jupp
<multistorm> schon 2 x
<multistorm> ja kann gut sein das es was mit den Partitonen zu tun hat
<stevieh> ok. Dann liegt es nicht an fehlenden Treibern für CPU/Grafik/Platte
<multistorm> sind insgesammt 3 pletten 2 x ssd  1 x hdd
<stevieh> aber nicht wild ruminstallieren sondern nachdenken und analysieren.
<multistorm> leichter gesagt als getan
<multistorm> sind wie gesagt 3 platten 
<multistorm> die HDD wird aber erstmal nicht benutzt
<stevieh> dann schmeiss die platten erstmal raus.
<multistorm> SSD1 (512 GB) soll für WIndows Sein SSD2 1 TGB für Ubuntu
<stevieh> junge junge... da gabs aber viel weihnachtsgeld
<multistorm> ist ein notebook das wird schwer außerdem brauche die SSDs ja
<stevieh> kannst auch probieren, einfach mit dd erstmal die ersten paar MB der Platten zu überschreiben, dann weisst du, dass da nix böses mehr ist.
<multistorm> interessant
<multistorm> wenn es nicht geht schau ich mir das gleich mal an
<stevieh> und wenn das ein recht neues Notebook ist, würde ich auch über 17.10 nachdenken... 
<multistorm> ist nagelneu
<multistorm> aber ich wollte eigentlich lieber ne LTS version
<stevieh> dann kauf keine neuen Notebooks :-)
<multistorm> so ubuntu install läuft aber sieht nicht gut aus
<multistorm> ich gehe mal kurz eine rauchen, paar min muss man ihm ja fairer weise lassen
<multistorm> und dan schau ich nochmal
<multistorm> nop scheint auch nicht zu funktionieren
<multistorm> ich glaube ich schicke die mühle schweren herzenz zurück
<multistorm> deem: wie genau hast du das gemacht ?
<multistorm> stevieh: wie genau überschreibe ich den mit dd die ersten paar MB ?
<stevieh> ja.
<stevieh> man dd
<stevieh> bekommst du das Geld für den Kasten wieder zurück? :_)
<multistorm> k.a. bei meinem Glück bestimmt nicht
<stevieh> also ich würde vor allem mal mehr mit der Konsole arbeiten, da sieht man meist auch mehr.
<multistorm> japp
<stevieh> kannst ja mal schauen, ob du - wenn das ding hängt - mit Ctr-Alt-F irgendwas ne Fehlerkonsole siehst. Sonst: Text Installer, den gibts glaub ich noch für 16.04, oder?
<multistorm> das weiss ich nicht
<multistorm> ctl + alt + f macht überhuapt nix
<multistorm> heute ist einer dieser tage ich sags nur mal :-(
<stevieh> oh mann. Du wirst noch rausbekommen, wie man konsolen umschaltet unter linux?
<multistorm> k.a. Google sagt dazu erstmal nicht viel
<multistorm> aktuell scheitere ich schon daran einen anderen USB Stick zu erstellen
<multistorm> habe gesehen mein Stick ist 16.04.1 aktuell wäre aber die 16.04.3 
<multistorm> aber unter linux einen UEFI Boot stick zu erstellen ist iorgendwie ein ganz schöner krampf
<stevieh> wieso kaufst du eigentlich einen überteuerten "Linux" Laptop, wenn du ihn dann nicht vorinstalliert nimmst, wo du anscheinend wenig Ahnung hast?
<multistorm> stevieh: tja das ist es ja
<multistorm> ich musste
<stevieh> was musstest du?
<multistorm> weil wenn du ein Verschlüsseltes system haben willst Tuxedo das nicht mnacht
<multistorm> hätte liebendf gerne ein fertiges system genommen
<multistorm> aber gibt es nicht
<multistorm> und eigentlich war Ubuntu zu installieren auch noch nie ein Problem
<multistorm> mache ich ja nicht das erste mal
<stevieh> kommt mir aber so vor :-)
<multistorm> ist aber nicht so
<multistorm> hatte bisher bei der ubuntu installation noch nie Probleme
<multistorm> zugegeben die Sticks oder CDs habe ich immer von windows aus erstellt
<multistorm> aber er rest ... Kubuntu, ubuntu, kali, backtrack alles null problemo
<stevieh> dd ist dein Freund zum Stick erstellen
<stevieh> oder etcher...
<multistorm> okay versuch mit dd läuft mal schauen ob das auch funktioniert
<multistorm> sudo dd if=/home/husker/Downloads/ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M && sync 
<verdooft> Hallo multistorm.
<multistorm> Hallo verdooft 
<verdooft> So bringe ichs Iso auch immer auf USB Sticks, wobei ich vorher mit cd in das Verzeichnis wechsle, dann ists kürzer.
<verdooft> Aber dank Vervollständigung mit Tab ists auch egal.
<multistorm> dd ist fertig schauen wir mal ob es geklappt hat :-)
<multistorm> nop hat nicht geklappt
<multistorm> system erkennt den stick nciht
<multistorm> muss ich für UEFI noch andere vorkehrungen treffen ?=
<verdooft> Ich hab kein UEFI, da ist der direkt bei Harddisks, wenn ich die Bootquelle einmalig manuell selbst wähle.
<verdooft> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_USB-Stick/
<le_bot> Title: EFI USB-Stick › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<multistorm> ja
<multistorm> den artikel habe ich auch gefunden
<stevieh> im bios schauen, am besten EFI abstellen.
<multistorm> ungerne dan müsste ich das Windows jetzt nochmal neu installieren und vor allem auch dafür einen neuen stick erstellen
<stevieh> und schauen, ob du boot von usb abgestellt hast.
<stevieh> nein, der Stick geht mit oder ohne EFI.
<multistorm> ok ..
<verdooft> In dem Artikel steht was von Iso entpacken, dachte nicht, dass dass so kompliziert ist.
<multistorm> wäre ers auch nicht 
<multistorm> aber das alleine reicht ja scheinbar nicht
<multistorm> irgendwas muss da noch mit den Partitionen gemacht werden
<multistorm> geht auch mit abgeschalteter UEFI nicht
<multistorm> liegt aber glaube ich am BIOS
<multistorm> weil er den stick überhaupt nicht erkennt
<multistorm> lol
<stevieh> das hat mit EFI wahrscheinlich gar nix zu tun.
<multistorm> das UEFI hat sich selber wieder eingeschaltet naber jetzt wird auch der stick erkannt
<multistorm> okay 16.04.3 lässt sich auch nicht installieren
<stevieh> Auf Konsole umschalten und schauen, was nicht geht
<stevieh> k.a. wo die rumfällt. Ctrl-Alt-F8?
<multistorm> ctrl+alt+F2 --> Blinkender Promt kein text
<verdooft> Dauert manchmal kurz.
<verdooft> Hatte aber auch schon den Fall, dass eine andere Konsole ging, wenn eine in dem Status blieb.
<multistorm> gut und wie lange soll ich warten ?
<verdooft> Deine Hardware ist aber nicht zu neu für 16.04?
<multistorm> naja das book wurde vorgestern geliefert :-) ziemlich neu aber laut Tuxedo läuft 16.04 drauf, und es lief ja auch schon so ist es ja nicht
<verdooft> Achso, Tuxedo, von denen hab ich gutes gehört bisher.
<multistorm> kann ich leider nicht sagen bis jetzut
<multistorm> k.a. was los ist 
<multistorm> ubuntu lief schon habe dan das tuxedo script gestartet und danach konnte ich das laufwerk nicht mehr entschlüssel
<multistorm> also alles gelöscht und von forne begonnen aber seir dem läuft die installation nicht mehr los
<verdooft> Geht aktuell nichtmal das Liveubuntu zu starten?
<multistorm> doch das startet
<verdooft> Ich kenne den Tuxedosupport nicht, die werden ihre Geräte gut kennen und vielleicht direkt sagen können, was zu tun ist.
<verdooft> Von UEFI hab ich leider 0 Ahnung, meine Hardware ist 10 Jahre alt.
<multistorm> tuxedo Support: Sorry supporten wir nicht frag google
<verdooft> Ok, verständlich.
<verdooft> Lokaler Ubuntuuserstreff ginge noch.
<stevieh> na, jetzt willst du ja erstmal überhaupt installieren. Da können sie dir sicher helfen :-)
<multistorm> ja vielleicht aber heute sicher nicht mehr der support ist nur bis 17 uhr da
<verdooft> Haben die das Gerät mit WIn/Linux Dualboot ausgeliefert oder war da nur Linux drauf?
<stevieh> dann ist jetzt genau der richtige Zeitpunkt, Feierabend zu machen :-)
<multistorm> weder noch war nix drauf system wurde plain geliefert
<verdooft> Achso, ok.
<multistorm> komisch ist aber das GPartet wenn ich es über Live starte sagtdas was mit der Blocksize nicht stimmt
<verdooft> Dann würde ich alles platt machen, neu partitionieren, erst Win installieren (direkt Platz unzugeordnet lassen) und dann Ubuntu. Aber halten viele für übertrieben sicher. Für mich hat sichs bei Problemen bewährt, auch mal neu anzufangen und systematischer als vorher vorzugehen.
<multistorm> du wirst lachen genau das habe ich gemacht
<multistorm> zumal win und linux eigene platten haben
<verdooft> Hallo frostschutz.
<multistorm> so ich gebe dan mal gezwungender maßen auf
<multistorm> ich danke euch trotzdem für eure gedult
<Nightmehr_> Guten Abend :)
<verdooft> Hallo Nightmehr_.
<multistorm> Nightmehr_:  servus
<Nightmehr_> Heyho :) Ich hoffe, ich falle nicht mit der Tür ins Haus, wenn ich direkt Supportfragen stelle? :D
<multistorm> ich denke nicht :-)
<Nightmehr_> https://i.imgur.com/FHlR8mI.png
<Nightmehr_> Ich habe nach diesem Tutorial versucht, via Remote Desktop (Win10) auf Ubuntu 16.04 zuzugreifen http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=8952
<le_bot> Title: XRDP – How to install XRDP on Ubuntu 16.04 – Easy Way – Griffon's IT Library (at c-nergy.be)
<Nightmehr_> Anbei ein Screenshot, ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung am Ende "Problem connecting" 
<Nightmehr_> Via Putty komme ich auf den Ubuntu Server problemlos rein :)
<Frickelpit> Server und RDP?
<multistorm> ist das ne Ubuntu Server installation ?
<Frickelpit> da passt was nicht^^
<Nightmehr_> Schon fertig installiert
<multistorm> Frickelpit: dachte ich mir auch
<Nightmehr_> Ich habe gemäß Tut xrdp installiert und via Putty komme ich auch problemlos ins Terminal
<verdooft> Kann ja auch ein RDP Server für mehrere User werden. :D
<multistorm> ja aber Ubuntu Server hat keine oberfläche also auch kein RDP
<Nightmehr_> Ich möchte auf einen Ubuntu Server via Remote Desktop zugreifen :)
<multistorm> jaaaa aber das wird nix
<Frickelpit> Nightmehr_: putty nutzt SSH als Verbindung zum Server, das läuft auf Port 22.
<Nightmehr_> Ach es hat gar keine Oberfläche? :D
<Frickelpit> doch, das was du mit putty siehst ;)
<multistorm> Nein ubuntu server hat keinen Desktop
<multistorm> nur Command Line
<Nightmehr_> Okay, das erklärt alles :D
<multistorm> japp
<multistorm> wenn du einen Desktop willst musst du Ubuntu Desktop installieren
<verdooft> Dann hat RDP aber auch keinen Mehrwert, manche externen Serveranbieter bieten VNC an, damit man direkt sehen kann, wo es gerade in der Konsole, beim Booten z.B. hängt. Das ist aber glaub irgendwie hardwareseitig realisiert.
<verdooft> bzw. Teil der virtuellen Maschinen.
<multistorm> verdooft: japp meist KVM Konsole oder Plesk
<Nightmehr_> Okay, vielen Dank für die effektive Info, ich muss mich dann mit Terminal begnügen :D
<multistorm> Nightmehr_: bei einem Server reicht das alle male
<verdooft> RDP zu einem Server ohne Desktop wäre ja auch nur Konsole, wenns ginge. :D
<multistorm> und SSH ist auch viel schneller etc
<verdooft> Mit Screen oder Tmux kann man auch gut gegen Verbindungsabbrüche vorsorgen. Da denke ich aber nicht immer dran.
<verdooft> Hallo koffeinfriedhof.
<koffeinfriedhof> Hallo verdooft :)
<verdooft> Hallo PeTeR_I.
<stevieh> kann ich ein interface mit dem weglassen von "auto <ifname>" stillegen und dann trotzdem iface <ifname< inet static usf definieren?
<ppq> stevieh, ja
<stevieh> und runter und hoch mach ich das dann mit up und down?
<ppq> genau. einfach nur ifup/down auf den interfacenamen
<stevieh> hmm... ne, so geht das nicht :-) ich brauch ja dann trotzdem ein networking restart :-)
<Frickelpit> Was glaubst du denn, was der Service macht?
<stevieh> naja, man kann ja mal falsch denken ;-)
<verdooft> Hallo pxcask.
<stevieh> ne, das gibt komische ergebnisse. Macht wohl mehr sinn, die auf auto zu lassen und zw. manual, static und dhcp zu wechseln
<Frickelpit> stevieh: Warum will man das?
<stevieh> was will man?
<Frickelpit> "und zw. manual, static und dhcp zu wechseln"
<stevieh> zum konfigurieren der nics?
<stevieh> über ein admin werkzeug...
<Frickelpit> wie oft machst du das?
<stevieh> wenn ich ein gerät verkaufe, was das kann, hoffentlich 1000e male :-)
<Frickelpit> ich mein, so eine statische IP hat ja schon seinen Grund
<stevieh> hat alles seinen grund, auch ein NIC auszumachen
<verdooft> Hallo Bambus.
<uniCATx> muss ich wegen "Meltdown" und "Spectre" aktiv irgendwelche Schritte unternehmen? Update? Chip auswechseln? :-)
<verdooft> Hallo uniCATx.
<verdooft> Ich warte da einfach ab erstmal.
<uniCATx> verdooft, Hi:)
<uniCATx> na ja, dann schließe ich mich an..
<verdooft> :-)
<verdooft> Für Intel gibts ja irgendein Firmwarepaket, keine Ahnung, ob man das dann installieren soll, oder ob da anderweitig was geupdatet wird.
<Siju> kernelupdate gibst schon lange dafür
<Siju> aber is auch doof/nicht100%
<verdooft> Achso.
<uniCATx> bestimmt von irgendwelcher Tochter-Firma der NSA geschrieben
<uniCATx> :-)
<Siju> ist eigentlich eher schöner das das ding clouds zuverwendenden ... bzw wo mehere user drauf sind
<Siju> wenn du alleine auf deiner kiste bist, ist eh unsinnig
<uniCATx> aha, wirklich? ich verlasse mich auf Dein Wort, Siju :)
<Siju> uniCATx: ihmo/afaik greift das nur anderen userspace an ...
<Siju> .oO(oder ich habs nicht wirklich verstanden/gelesen)
<uniCATx> Siju, gerade lief ein Bericht auf Deutschlandfunk darüber. Interessant. Abwarten und Tee trinken. 
<Siju> und das man fremden specher benuzt/missbraucht is nix neues ... okey das man unabhänig vom OS macht, ist schon lustig
<uniCATx> GN8 an Alle:)
<k1l> als user kann man fast nix machen. wer infos will liest https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.de/2018/01/reading-privileged-memory-with-side.html  wer da nur bahnhof versteht muss eh warten bis die anderen die updates bereitstellen
<le_bot> Title: Project Zero: Reading privileged memory with a side-channel (at googleprojectzero.blogspot.de)
<k1l> Siju: und du liegst ganz falsch :/
<Siju>  k1l: explain?
<k1l> es kann über javascript ausgenutzt werden. also remote
<k1l> und die eta für einen patch war 9.1. nur es ist früher schon ans licht gekommen. am fix wird aktuell noch gearbeitet. für spectre haben sie noch nix
<Siju> https://lkml.org/lkml/2017/12/4/709
<le_bot> Title: LKML: Thomas Gleixner: [patch 00/60] x86/kpti: Kernel Page Table Isolation (was KAISER) (at lkml.org)
<k1l> das ist der meltdown patch. aber nicht spectre
<Siju> ah, stimmt
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<le_bot> Title: SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-05
<verdooft> Hallo sash_.
<sash_> Hi
<multistorm> guten Morgen zusammen
<empedokles78> Okay, mein Intelchip ist ein Trojaner. Was kann ich unter Ubuntu tun?
<jokrebel> updaten
<jokrebel> hoffen und beten
<Frickelpit> warten
<Frickelpit> Füße still halten
<Frickelpit> weiterleben
<Frickelpit> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/04/ubuntu-updates-for-the-meltdown-spectre-vulnerabilities/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Updates for the Meltdown / Spectre Vulnerabilities | Ubuntu Insights (at insights.ubuntu.com)
<empedokles78> "Aktualisierung für 42 Pakete verfügbar. Führen Sie »apt list --upgradable« aus, um sie anzuzeigen."
<empedokles78> kann ich die automatisch installieren?
<Frickelpit> Es werden Kernel-Updates sein, also ja
<empedokles78> wie?
<Frickelpit> so wie sonst auch
<empedokles78> In der Zeitung empfiehlt ein Sicherheitsexperte den Cache ohne Internetverbindung zu leeren.
<Zahir_> hallo
<Frickelpit> empedokles78: "Experten" empfehlen auch bei Wind nicht vor die Tür zu gehen. Mach den Browsertab zu und warte einfach ab.
<empedokles78> Er meinte nicht den Browsercache.
<empedokles78> Übrigens: "insserv: warning: script 'K01postgresql-9.4' missing LSB tags and overrides
<empedokles78> insserv: warning: script 'postgresql-9.4' missing LSB tags and overrides"
<Frickelpit> Ich weiß
<multistorm> mal was anderes ... gibt es ne möglichkeit ne HDD sauber zurück zu setzen ? ich meine damit quasi den Werkszustand wieder herzustellen?
<verdooft> Meinst du alle Sektoren überschreiben, damit keine Daten mehr wiederherstellbar sind?
<multistorm> ne
<Frickelpit> der Werkszustand einer HDD ist -> Leer
<multistorm> das Problem ist das ich eigentlich nicht weiss was das Problem ist ich kann mein Ubuntu nicht mehr installieren, es war aber auif dem Rechner schon installiert dan habe ich mir die installation durch ein script zerschossen und wollte ubuntu neu installieren aber das funktioniert nicht nach einem Klick auf Jetzt installieren passiert nix mehr habe auch schon die Partitionrn mit GParted gelöscht keine
<multistorm> besserung
<multistorm> habs auch mit 2 Sticks Versucht 1 x 16.04.1 und ein mal 16.04.3 bei beiden das gleich Problem
<multistorm> und mit dem 16.04.1er stick hatte ich es ja sachonmal instalöliert bzw. 2 x aber seit dem 3ten mal will er nicht mehr
<Lengsdorfer> ist die hd vielleicht 'kaputt'?
<multistorm> kann ich nicht ausschließen aber die ist Nagelneu
<multistorm> der Rechner ist gerade mal 4 tagte alt
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, hast du mal versucht eine neue partitionstabelle anzulegen?
<multistorm> nop
<multistorm> wenn ich die partitionen alle lösche passiert das nciht automatisch?
<Lengsdorfer> kannst du den stick oder whatever life booten?
<Lengsdorfer> nein
<multistorm> Japp beide Sticks lassen sich ohne Probleme Booten
<multistorm> darüber habe ich ja die Partitonen gelöscht
<verdooft> Mit Gparted partitionieren und im Installer mal nur die Partitionen einhängen, hat bei mir mal geklappt, als der Kubuntuinstaller mit einem Fehler abbrach.
<Lengsdorfer> dann boote -> gparted -> neue partitionstabelle
<multistorm> Lengsdorfer: okay ist ein versuch wert, werde mal kurz googlen wie ich das mit GP mache
<Lengsdorfer> ist nicht so kompliziert
<Lengsdorfer> aber komisch ist das schon
<multistorm> kann sein aber da ich es noch nicht gemacht habe muss ich es trotzdem googlen 
<multistorm> naja die Partition war vor der neuinstallation verschlüsselt
<multistorm> und der Bootmanager war nach /boot ausgelagert
<Lengsdorfer> luks?
<multistorm> jupp
<Lengsdorfer> ich hatte auch schon ssds, die erst eine neue partitionstabelle brauchten. keine ahnung, was da genau klemmt
<Lengsdorfer> kann auch sein, dass man eine neue partitionstabelle im normalen installer anlegen kann.
<multistorm> k.a. gesehen habe ich das bisher nicht aber das muss auch nix heißen
<multistorm> mit dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX müsste die platte doch Jugfreulich sein oder ?
<jokrebel> vermutlich weiß kaum jemand wie eine Festplatte im Auslieferzustand formatiert ist
<jokrebel> s/ist/zu sein hat
<Lengsdorfer> wenn man auf /dev/sdx zugreift sind zumindest schonmal partitionen vorhanden
<multistorm> jokrebel: u8nd wie sollte sie aussehen ?
<multistorm> vielleicht ist es ja wirklich nur die PT dd läuft gerade, dan werde ich es ja sehen ob es geholfen hat
<jokrebel> multistorm: Falls Du damit meintest ich sei einer die wenigen die es wissen liegst Du falsch
<multistorm> jokrebel: lol okay :-)
<multistorm> hörte sich ein wenig so an :)
<tomreyn> falls alles nix hilft kannst du noch ata secure erase machen
<multistorm> tomreyn: okay was genau macht das ?
<tomreyn> aber den ersten mb zu nullen sollte an sich reichen wenn's ne festplatte ist
<Lengsdorfer> also, wenn sich das ding nicht mit einer neuen p.tabelle wiederbeleben lässt -> garantiefall
<tomreyn> multistorm: ist eigentlich ein feature zum sicheren löschen gespeicherter daten, d.h. das beschreibt alle sektoren. und dauert entsprechend lange. macht kein sinn wenn noch garantie drauf ist, ja.
<verdooft> Wenns um eine klassische Platte geht, könnte man mal die Smartwerte auslesen, smartctl...
<multistorm> ist ne Samsung 960 Pro SSD mit 1 TB
<Lengsdorfer> ui. sowas ist teuer. da wär ich mal schnell hinterher, dass das ding nicht kaputt ist.
<multistorm> Lengsdorfer: ja billig war sie nicht also das Komplette system nicht aber ich glaube aktuell auch noch nicht an einen Defekt, die warscheinlichkeit das ich da nur irgendeinen müll gemacht habe ist deutlich größer
<tomreyn> ah, ssd != festplatte. dann hast du noch die möglichkeit das datenkabel abzuziehen und sie ne stunde lang mit powerkabel zu betreiben. dann macht die ihr selbstwiederherstellungsprogramm
<Lengsdorfer> wie gesagt, ich hatt auch schonmal ne ssd, die ohne neue partitionstabelle nicht zur arbeit zu bewegen war.
<multistorm> tomreyn: guter hinweiss, das wuste ich nicht aber da es sich um einen Laptop handelt ist das garnicht soooo leicht
<multistorm> erstmal warten dd läuft noch eigentlich müsste nach dd die Platte inkl tabelle leer sein oder irre ich da ?
<Lengsdorfer> nein
<Lengsdorfer> dd beschreibt keine partitionstabelle
<multistorm> GParted zeigt beim starten auch an das wohl das die platte 2048 bit blöcke hat aber linux sagt es sind 512
<multistorm> hmm...
<Lengsdorfer> ja, ich erinnere mich auch an sowas
<tomreyn> also bevor du die gesamte platte mit dd nullst mach lieber was sinnvolleres. das erste MB sollte wohl mal reichen.
<multistorm> tomreyn: läuft schon, möchte das jetzt im laufenden betrieb nicht abbrechen
<tomreyn> multistorm: hier findest du auch noch ein bootfähiges iso-image mit dem neusten firmwareupdate 2B6QCXP7 http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/FM/201710/20171030095332613/Samsung_SSD_960_PRO_2B6QCXP7.iso
<multistorm> tomreyn: okay booten und das ISO macht die Platte Platt ?
<multistorm> link -> The page you requested is not available
<tomreyn> multistorm: nee, das ändert die daten nicht, nur die firmware
<multistorm> asoo verstehe
<tomreyn> http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools/
<le_bot> Title: SSD Tools & Software | Download | Samsung V-NAND SSD | Samsung Semiconductor Global Website (at www.samsung.com)
<tomreyn> der erste link unter "Samsung SSD Firmware Updates for Windows Users(13)"
<multistorm> tomreyn: warte immer noch auf die fertigstellung durch dd
<tomreyn> das mit windows ist an der stelle blödsinn
<tomreyn> na dann noch ein schönes leben
<tomreyn> guck auch mal in dmesg rein
<multistorm> dmesg ? wie mache ichd as ?
<tomreyn> aufm terminal eingeben
<multistorm> mom..
<multistorm> da steht ne menge zeug drin
<tomreyn> wenn was interessant ist dann die letzten zeilen
<multistorm> die letzten beiden zeilen sagen: INTLE_GENERIC_CONDITION 0x0?
<multistorm> INTI nicht INTEL :-)
<multistorm> vaor kommt ne menge RAID6 Kram#
<multistorm> kann ich das mit smesg -> /dev/sdb/log.log auf einen USB Stick schieben das paste ich das mal
<tomreyn> mach mal: dmesg -T | pastebin
<tomreyn> oder so, ja
<multistorm> geht nicht der rechner hängt nicht am netz
<multistorm> habe kein netzwerk kabel parat das lang genug ist und wlan geht miut live CD nicht
<multistorm> okay mom...
<multistorm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26325266/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<multistorm> SDD bzw SDD1 war der USB Stick auf den ich das Kopiert habe
<tomreyn> multistorm: da sind keine fehler bezüglich der SSD zu sehen
<multistorm> ist ja erstmal gut
<multistorm> also dd läuft immer noch
<multistorm> kann ich das mit ctrl+c einfach abbrechen oder ist das keine gute idee ?
<holgersson> multistorm: Du kannst das Signal USR1 an dd senden und den aktuellen Stand ausgeben lassen: "killall dd -USR1", ggf. als root aus einem anderen Terminal.
 * holgersson liest mal backlog.
<Frickelpit> dd kann doch selber nun den status anzeigen, wenn man es mit angibt ;)
<stevieh1> geh weg mit dem modernen Zeug :-)
<holgersson> Frickelpit: Wusste ich garnicht, danke :-D
<holgersson> multistorm: Ich komm irgendwie nicht ganz mit. Was genau ist Dein Ziel, und warum lässt Du jetzt dd laufen?
<multistorm> holgersson: okay in hoffnung das die anderen mich nichtr irgendwann hier rauswerfen nochmal zusammenfassung:
<multistorm> Hagbe mir ein Tuxedo XC1507 V2 gekauft mit 2 SSD platten
<multistorm> da Tuxedo aber keine verschlüsselten systeme supportet konnte ich das nicht fertig bestellen sondern das Notebook kahm plain ohne OS
<multistorm> mein Ziel war es auf 1 SSD Windows zu Packen (für ein paar spiele) und Ubuntu auf die andere SSD als Eigentliches Hauptsystem
<multistorm> also habe ich das nach der Anleutung von Ubuntu Users gemacht Windows & Ubuntu  mit Verschlüsselung
<multistorm> Funktionierte auch soweit ganz gut WIndows Lief Ubuntu Lief alles gut
<multistorm> Dan habe ich da quasi alle wichtigen Treiber Fehlten das ach so tolle installationsscript für Selbstinstallierer laufen lassen
<multistorm> das fürte dazu das ich das Ubuntu nicht mehr normal starten konnte den an der stelle wo die PW abfrage kommen sollte nur noch ein plain lila screen zu sehehn bekahm
<multistorm> start nur noch über recovery modus
<multistorm> also habe ich versucht Ubuntu neu zu installieren ...
<multistorm> Beim klick auf jetzt Installieren (nach angabe der allgeinen Information wie Land Benutzer usw. Drehte sich der Mauszeiger und es passierte nix mehr
<multistorm> also habe ich über GParted alle Partitionen auch die von Windows (extra SSD) gelöscht
<holgersson> Und was machst Du grad mit dd?
<multistorm> dan habe ich windows wieder installiert und im anschluss versucht ubuntu neu zu installieren -> Gleich beim Klick auf jetzt installieren (ich meine auch das an der stelle die Frage kommen sollte ab man das jetzt wirklich so installieren will) bleibt das system hängen im hintergrund werden zwar die 3 Partitionen an /boot /swap /root aber mehr passiert nicht
<multistorm> mit dd setzte ich (hoffe ich zumindest) das laufwerk zurück ich überschreibe alles mit null
<multistorm> in der hoffnung das es nur an irgendwelche Fehlern in der PT mangelt
<multistorm> aber das macht er jetzt seit bestimmt 3 stunden :(
<multistorm> aber erst ist gerade jetzt fertig gerworden :)
<holgersson> Oh. Es reicht bei sowas, die Partitionstabelle kaputt zu machen, d.h. ein paar wenige MB am Anfang zu überschreiben. dd auf den ganzen Datenträger hättest Du Dir sparen können, zumal SSD eh Daten anders verteilen als Festplatten.
<multistorm> ja das wurde schon gesagt aber das mit den paar MB habe ich bei google auf die schnelle nicht gefunden
<holgersson> "man dd" im Terminal, hier Fragen, dd starten und dann Abbrechen - es gibt viele Möglichkeiten ;-)
<holgersson> Wie auch immer, jetzt hast Du ja einen „nackten“ Datenträger & kannst nochmal von vorn anfangen.
<holgersson> Ich würde Dir raten, direkt hier zu fragen, wenn ein Installationsschritt nicht funktioniert, bspw. das Starten des Menüs.
<multistorm> holgersson: jaaa.... ich gehe euch a schon seit gestern auf die nerven frag mal die anderen .... :)
<holgersson> multistorm: Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen, dass der Installer tatsächlich im Hintergrund noch lief.
<multistorm> holgersson: dachte ich mir auch uzndf habe das book gestern abend laufen lassen -> Heute morgen exakt der gleiche screen wie am abend
<multistorm> da lagen gut 12 stunden dazwischen
<holgersson> multistorm: OK. Welche Anleitung hast Du genommen?
<multistorm> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln/
<le_bot> Title: Dualboot verschlüsseln › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<multistorm> könnte seind as der link nicht mehr geht der artikel liegt aktuell in der Baustelle (wollte mich mal für die Hilfe revangieren)
<verdooft> Hast du mal versucht, die Partitionen mit Gparted zu erstellen? Dann muss man im Installer nur den Partitionen Einhängepunkten zuweisen und der Schritt, wo der Fehler auftritt, wird vielleicht übersprungen, multistorm.
<verdooft> Hatte den Fall mal bei Kubuntu, Fehler im Installer.
<verdooft> *Einhängepunkte
<holgersson> verdooft: Er müsste ja Partitionen anlegen, LUKS anlegen und LUKS öffnen.
<verdooft> Achso.
<verdooft> LUKS kenne ich nicht.
<holgersson> verdooft: Es geht ja die ganze Zeit darum, Ubuntu in das LUKS auf die SSD zu packen, und der Installer kann das angeblich (hab kein Ubuntu zum Testen griffbereit, gibt aber viele Quellen, des behaupten :)
<verdooft> Ich dachte, die SSD sollte zurückgesetzt werden, dann könnte man auch LUKS direkt weglassen.
<multistorm> holgersson: ja das gab nie probleme habe ubuntu die letzten 3 male ohne probleme mit Luks installiert
<multistorm> das ist beim Setup ein Hacken + 2 x pW eingabe fertig das ubuntu setup ist da extrem benutzerfreundlich
<multistorm> verdooft: ich will das ja nicht weglassen und ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ib luks das Problem ist
<multistorm> mein verdacht war das irgendwas auf dere Platte zurückgeliben war
<multistorm> deswegen das dd
<multistorm> werde das jetzt gleich nochmal testen
<holgersson> Ja, bitte. Das klingt als wäre der Installert kaputt. Vielleicht kann man den Punkt dann wirklich einfach manuell erledigen :-)
<multistorm> ne der installer ist nicht kaput, ging ja beim ersten mal mit dem gleich USB Stick, aber um auch das auszuschließen hatte ich einen 2ten USBG Stick erstellt (Gleich mit der 16.04.3) der erste stick hatte noch 16.04.1 ist ber das gleich
<Lembert1> Hallo, ich benutze Ubuntu mit Gnome. Dort gibt es wenn man bei nem Fenster wie Nautilus oben auf die Leiste nen Rechtsklick macht den Punkt "Immer auf sichtbarer Arbeitsfläche" so dass das Fenster immer oben ist. Bei meinen Browsern wie Vivaldi oder Chrome kommt aber das Menü nicht. Wie geht das da?
<multistorm> Lembert1: das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das sich Google Chrome Fenstertechnisch anders verhält, ich kann dir leider aber nicht sagen warum, vielleicht, weil Chrome diese APP sache nutzt
<sash_> Lem
<sash_> Sorry.
<sash_> Lembert1: Weil Chrome sein eigenes Fenster nutzt. Schau mal in den Einstellungen von Chrome, da kannst du konfigurieren, dass er sich den Fensterrahmen vom OS bauen lässt 
<sash_> Fensterdekoration oder so ähnlich dürfte das heißen.
<multistorm> mySQL workbench wäre ein weiterer kandidat der sich anders verhält
<Lembert1> sash_ danke nach nem neustart und der geänderten option hats geklappt
<DaVu> guten Abend. Ist es eigentlich möglich unter Ubuntu (unity 16.04) der Standard-Tasturkombination "shift"+"druck" ein anderes Programm zuzuweisen als das default-screenshot-tool? Und wenn ja wie?
<DaVu> Ich weiß, dass ich jedem Programm eine andere Tasten-Kombi zuweisen kann. Ich wollte nur wissen, wie ich einer bestehenden Tastenkombination ein anderes Programm zuweisen könnte.
<ppq> DaVu, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/keyboard-shortcuts-set.html
<le_bot> Title: Set keyboard shortcuts (at help.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> DaVu, bzw. für 16.04 (sollte aber identisch sein): https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/keyboard-shortcuts-set.html
<le_bot> Title: Set keyboard shortcuts (at help.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> ppq: wenn ich es richtig verstehe, kann ich aber doch so nicht die vorgegebene Kombination "shift"+"druck" einem anderem (von mir installiertem) Screenshot tool zuweisen, oder?
<DaVu> nennen wir es mal beim Namen....ich habe gerade flameshot kompiliert
<DaVu> das gefällt mir so gut, dass ich es gern als Standard hätte. Zur Zeit habe ich "strg"+"shift"+"d" genommen. Das läuft auch wie Bolle ;)
<DaVu> Die Kombination "shift"+"druck" ist ja von Ubuntu schon fest eingestellt
<ppq> DaVu, ich habe kein unity hier. kann man da nicht auch bestehende shortcuts bearbeiten?
<Haraldo> Unter Xfce habe ich in den Einstellungen der Tastatur einen Reiter "Tastenkürzel für Anwendungen". Täte mich wundern, ist das unter Unity nicht.
<DaVu> Ah...richtig....so rum könnte ich es machen. Ich könnte "shift"+"druck" standardmäßig deaktivieren und dann dem Programm (flameshot) neu zuweisen
<ppq> genau
<DaVu> werd ich mal testen. Danke ;)
<ppq> die benutzerdefinierten haben vorrang, musst das alte also gar nicht deaktivieren vorher, afaik
<DaVu> ah, das wäre ja noch cooler
<DaVu> ppq: nicht ganz so...aber so wirds unter Unity gemacht: https://imgur.com/a/ZSGh0
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<DaVu> von daher...nochmal danke
<ppq> ahja, ok :)
<ppq> keine ursache
<ppq> .oO(wie meta)
<DaVu> was meisnt du?
<knorke> Hallo in die Runde
<DaVu> o/
<knorke> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob mein Vorhaben so funktioniert: Ich möchte bei mir Zuhause einen Mail-Server aufsetzen der lediglich meine Mails von GMX abholt, in einem IMAP-Postfach bereitstellt und beim senden (von einem meiner Rechner/Mail-Clients) diese an GMX übergibt. Grund für die Aktion ist, das ich gern meine Mails an allen Rechner auf dem selben Stand haben möchte, ohne immer bei GMX anzufragen, bzw. weil ich 
<knorke> die Mails in Ordner sortieren will und bei GMX nur einen POP3 zugriff habe, der das über Gerätegrenzen hinweg nicht erlaubt.
<knorke> Aktuell fehlt mir noch der Ansatz, welcher der ganzen Software wie ineinander greifen muss
<ppq> knorke, GMX erlaubt auch zugriff per imap direkt
<ppq> mit support für ordner
<ppq> nutze das selber so
<ppq> imap.gmx.net auf port 993 mit SSL/TLS
<knorke> Ist das in der "Free"-Version auch inklusiv?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> das geht eigentlich schon immer. seit mindestens 10 jahren
<knorke> Ok, weist du auch wo ich sehen kann, wieviel GB der Posteingang haben darf?
<knorke> Das i st ja schon fast peinlich es dann nicht zu wissen :)
<ppq> knorke, viele mail-clients können die quota (zugewiesenen speicherplatz) anzeigen
<ppq> bei thunderbird braucht's dafür afaik ein addon
<ppq> gibt mehrere
<DaVu> knorke: https://hilfe.gmx.net/premium/postfach/speicherplatz.html
<le_bot> Title: Speicherplatz - GMX Hilfe (at hilfe.gmx.net)
<knorke> Ok, danke. Wird eng mit 1 GB
<knorke> Habe mich eben mal auf der Seite angemeldet, sind jetzt schon 400MB nur gesendete
<ppq> einfach mal die mails nach größe sortieren und die schlimmsten übeltäter löschen :)
<ppq> oder, besser: direkt zu nem vernünftigen anbieter wechseln, wie posteo/proton/mailbox
<knorke> Genau das war ja der Grund zur Überlegung das ich meinen "eigenen" Mailserver aufsetze. Es kommt immer wieder vor, das ich Mails von vor einigen Jahren rauskramen muss, weil mir jemand ne Frage stellt und ich weis, das ich das per Mail versendet habe
<ppq> jo, da lohnt es sich dann, backups anzulegen
<knorke> Nur das Backup liegt meist auf nur einem Gerät.... 
<designpilot> Hallo ich bräuchte ganz kurz eure Hilfe und zwar setzte ich eine lokale Umgebung zur Entwicklung / Programmierung auf Basis von Ubuntu 16.04 auf. Jetzt geht es um die FQDN welche man ja in der Hosts anpasst. Wenn ich jetzt nur lokal entwickle, muss da trotzdem zwingend die Public IP des Server rein (also diejenige welche man mit Abfrage Tools wie www.wieistmeineip.ch bekommt) ????
<designpilot> weil standard ist da ja folgendes drin: 127.0.0.1   localhost.localdomain    localhost
<_moep_> wenn es doch eh local ist, kann dir der FQDN (fast) egal sein
<_moep_> nennst es halt server1.intra oder server1.box, je nachdem wie deine intranet domain ist
<designpilot> und wenn es nur zur lokalen Entwicklung ist und man dort eine Test Domain wie z.B. entwicklung.dev einrichten will dann müsste das dann ja so sein : 127.0.0.1   entwicklung.dev und auf dem Client auf dem ich Programmiere dann 192.168.1.26    entwicklung.dev korrekt ???
<_moep_> kann man imho so machen. alternativ kannst du ja immer noch die hosts auf dem client anpassen
<designpilot> @_moep_ : bei der Installation von Ubuntu hab ich jetzt bei Hostname web drin und wenn ich nun einen vHost definiere, dann muss ich da dann einfach in der Hosts auf dem Server 127.0.0.1  entwicklung.dev eintragen so würde der vHost dann z.B. heissen
<designpilot> sehe ich das so korrekt ????
<_moep_> n so würde der vHost dann z.B. heissen
<_moep_> da fehlt was
<designpilot> das war auf das vorhergehende 127.0.0.1  entwicklung.dev gedacht
<_moep_> könnte klappen, aber mein vhost wissen ist begrenzt und den indianer nutz ich schon seit jahren nicht mehr
<designpilot> ah ok was hast Du denn im Einsatz ????
<_moep_> nginx
<designpilot> hmmm ok das wär ja auch noch was, hattest Du mir glaube ich vor einiger Zeit schon mal gesagt .
<designpilot> aber ist da die ganze Installation auch in Bezug auf mehrere PHP Versionen parallel laufen zu lassen schwieriger ???
<_moep_> imho solltest du dich so langsam von software verabschieden, die noch immer nicht php 7 unterstützt
<_moep_> das erspart dir einige schmerzen
<_moep_> mehrere versionen laufen zu lassen geht aber
<_moep_> https://serverfault.com/questions/671400/multiple-versions-of-php-through-nginx
<le_bot> Title: Multiple versions of PHP through nginx - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<designpilot> so wie ich das in dem Artikel sehe werden die Ausdrücke für nginx anders geschrieben, aber im Endeffekt bewirken sie das gleiche wie unter dem Indianer oder ????
<_moep_> keine ahnung, ich betreibe kein php hosting
<verdooft> haben viele Mailserver keinen gültigen PTR Eintrag? Hab eben auf die Mail mit dem Aktivierungslink von Pixabay gewartet, dann im Serverlog gesehen, dass die abgewiesen wurde, nachdem ich die IP in die without_ptr eingetragen hatte, gings. Bei so großen Portalen wunderts mich.
<tomreyn> ist leider nichts wo man verlässlich drauf filtern kann. es gibt zu viele deppen da draußen. aber als kriterium für spamassassin taugts
<verdooft> Ich hab Rspamd laufen, war nicht ganz trivial unter 18.04, aber jetzt noch 17.10 aufzusetzen kan mir zu kurzweilig vor. Dann lieber die 4 Monate genau schauen, was geupdatet wird und abschätzen, obs klappt. :D
<verdooft> *kan = kam
<verdooft> Bin die Anleitung vom Leister durchgegangen, die ist aber für Debian Stretch ausgelegt, drum klappte nicht alles direkt.
<verdooft> Unbound startete nicht wegen Apparmor, z.B..
<Horsti> Hi. Ich würde gerne auf einem vps chromium-browser nutzen um dort ein skript laufen zu lassen. Auch wenn ich nicht mehr via shell verbunden bin. mit "chromium-browser &" -> xming, funktioniert das auf jeden Fall nicht. Ich würd gerne auch bei einem erneuten verbinden und aufrufen wieder genau das gleiche chromium-fenster mit allen tabs aufrufen können. hab nun gegooglt und auch so 
<Horsti> workarounds via vnc oder x sind (wohl mangels wissens meinerseits) fehlgeschlagen. Wie könnte ich das lösen?
<ppq> Horsti, mal mit tmux/screen probiert?
<Horsti> screen war von der Geschwindigkeit der graphischen Bildübertragung so langsam, dass das weit weg von brauchbar war
<Horsti> tmux schau ich mir mal an. danke für den tip
<ppq> naja, ist sehr ähnlich zu screen
<Horsti> performanz ist besser, macht mir aber nicht das davor genutzte fenster auf. aber vll finde ich da was in den einstellungen
<empedokles78> Wie kann man eigentlich die Bildschirmhelligkeit anpassen?
<empedokles78> Mit Einstellungen reagiert nichts.
<DaVu> am Monitor vielleicht? ;)
<empedokles78> Das wäre mir zu mühsam.
<DaVu> xbacklight könnte dein Problem lösen
<DaVu> ist zumindest immer noch den offiziellen Quellen drin
<empedokles78> xbacklight = 50?
<DaVu> xbacklight -set 50
<DaVu> die Zahl beschreibt den Range von 0 bis 100
<empedokles78> Tut nix.
<empedokles78> Liegt's möglicherweise an f.lux?
<DaVu> an was?
<empedokles78> https://justgetflux.com/
<le_bot> Title: f.lux: software to make your life better (at justgetflux.com)
<DaVu> das könnte die Ursache sein, ja
<DaVu> Wenn f.lux da priorität hat, dann könnten manuelle Settings nicht akzeptiert werden
<empedokles78> Ich habe es jetzt mal deaktiviert, funktioniert aber immer noch nicht.
<DaVu> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<empedokles78> _-(ツ)-_
<holgersson> empedokles78: /sys/class/backlight könnte Dir helfen ;-)
<empedokles78> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/backlight/acpi_video0
<holgersson> /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness in meinem Fall
<empedokles78> Sowas habe ich nicht. Obwohl auch Intel.
<holgersson> Interessant. Welchen kernel hast Du?
<holgersson> (uname -r gibt die Version aus)
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-06
<misterx> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe ein Thinkpad W510 unter Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS laufen. Seit heute Morgen funktioniert der mittlere der drei Mausbuttons über dem Touchpad nicht mehr, wie er gestern noch funktionierte und Scrollen mit zwei Fingern auf dem Touchpad ist auch nicht mehr möglich. Kennt noch jmd das Problem oder weiß vll sogar eine Lösung?
<misterx> Ja, ich habe gestern Updates gefahren. Nein, ich weiß nicht mehr, was alles geupdated wurde. War aber nicht viel, da ich regelmäßig Updates einspiele. Außerdem: LTS.
<stevieh1> neben den normalen systemeinstellungen könntest du auch schauen, ob evtl. das Tochpad nicht mehr also passendes erkannt wurde. evtl. mal versuchen die /var/log/Xorg.0.log zu verstehen
<stevieh1> xinput list
<misterx> xinput list wirft mir jedenfalls auch die Thinkpad Extra Buttons aus. willst Du nen paste?
<sdx23> sieh mal in /var/log/apt/history.log nach den geupdateten Paketen.
<misterx> sdx23: danke, das log kannte ich noch nicht :)
<stevieh1> die extra buttons dürfte was anderes sein, eher oben bei den pointern schauen
<misterx> danke bis hierher; bin gleich wieder da
<misterx> re. problem solved. aus mir völlig unverständlichen gründen fehlte /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/11-evdev-trackpoint.conf (vgl. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Trackpoint/ ). als ich den artikel gecheckt hab, bevor ich hier reinkam, hab ich mich verlesen und die datei in /usr/share/X11 anstatt in /etc/X11 gesucht (ja, schafsköpfig, hätte mir auffallen können… isses aber nicht) und dachte daher, dass die 
<le_bot> Title: Trackpoint › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<misterx> einstellungen in ordnung gewesen wären. Vielen, vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe; immerhin weiß ich jetzt, wo ich nachlesen kann, was die letzten Updates waren. :D
<noplease> hallo zusammen
<noplease> kann ich über die netzwerkbuchse meines raspberry einem anderen Gerät Zugang zum Netzwerk verschaffen?
<jokrebel> Wo siehst Du da die Ubuntu Support Frage noplease 
<noplease> war jetzt nicht als raspberryfrage sondern als netzwerkfrage gedacht, sorry wenn ich hier daneben liege
<Lembert1> Hallo, ich möchte einen USB Stick vorbereiten um auf nem Rechner ohne DVD Laufwerk Ubuntu zu installieren. USB stick ist ein neuer SanDisk Extreme und zum vorbereiten hab ich unetbootin verwendet. Stick ist auf fat formatiert anschließend wurde unetbootin verwendet. Alles ohne Probleme. Beim booten wähle ich den Stick aus aber erst startet nicht davon. Meine Vermutung, boot-markierung nicht gesetzt. So nun das Problem, USBsti
<Lembert1> ck eingesteckt in meinen normalen PC, Nautilus erkennt den Stick, aber gparted nicht. fdisk auch nicht. Was kann ich da jetzt tun?
<orange__> ich bekomme die fehlermeldung dass das anwedungsverzeichnis beschädigt ist. wie gehe ich vor?
<orange__> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/anwendungsverzeichnis-beschaedigt/#post-8923665
<le_bot> Title: Anwendungsverzeichnis beschädigt › Programme › Ubuntu verwenden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> du hast da ein PPA drin, was es für 16.04 gar nicht mehr gibt
<k1l_> und warum hast du openoffice und libreoffice gleichzeitig?
<k1l_> openoffice-debian-menus   wo auch immer du das paket her hast, das zerschießt dir das system
<orange__> ich wollte ein pdf aus mehreren kleineren pdf's zusammenstellen. da wurde im internet libre office vorgechlagen. mit open office hat es nicht funktioniert.
<k1l_> ubuntu nutzt seit ewigkeiten nur noch libreoffice
<orange__> ich find open office um einiges praktischer. und hatte bis jetzt auch immer funktioniert
<k1l_> seit 11.04 um genau zu sein
<k1l_> ja, dein fremdpaket (openoffice) macht jetzt probleme. 
<orange__> was ist das für eine ppa? http://ppa.launchpad.net/q-quark/equalx/ubuntu xenial Release
<le_bot> Title: Index of /q-quark/equalx/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<orange__> ah ok, latex
<k1l_> das ist ein ppa, was gar keine 16.04 pakete hat. ich denke mal es geht dabei um den equalx
<orange__> wie bekomme ich das jetzt wieder hin? open office und libre office deinstallieren?
<orange__> oder einfach neu starten? ;)
<k1l_> entscheide dich für ein von beiden. ubuntu liefert libreoffice aus seit 11.04. es ist der nachfolger von openoffice, wo auch 99% der entwickler hingegangen sind
<orange__> ok, dann nehme ich wohl libre office
<orange__> wie bekomme ich dann open office weg?
<k1l_> deinstalliere es halt
<orange__> sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice ?
<k1l_> ja, versuch das mal
<orange__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26335130/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<orange__> gibt's was allgemeines für open office?
<orange__> sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice* ?
<k1l_> probier das mal
<k1l_> das ist bei fremdpaketen schwer zu sagen. die ubuntu eigenen pakete werden ja extra gegen abhängigkeiten getestet. fremdpakete eben meistens nicht, daher die probleme
<orange__> ne der befehl klappt nicht. der war auch von mir erfunden ;)
<k1l_> deinstalliere erstmla nur openoffice-debian-menus
<k1l_> wenn apt nicht geht, dann direkt mit dpkg -r
<orange__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26335196/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> nimm mal dpkg
<orange__> hat glaub ich geklappt
<orange__> danke schonma. ich aktualisiere nochma alles
<k1l_> ja entferne mal das nutlose ppa
<orange__> nabend
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-07
<LuMint> hat Ubuntu schon Meltdown gefixt?
<jokrebel> steht ggf. in ...
<jokrebel> !meltdown
<le_bot> Infos zu dem großen CPU Problem -> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/04/ubuntu-updates-for-the-meltdown-spectre-vulnerabilities/
<jokrebel> hoff ich zumindest
<Fussel> ich sags ja, der ist intel-ligent... nicht :>
<LuMint> https://askubuntu.com/questions/992232/what-is-ubuntus-status-on-the-meltdown-and-spectre-vulnerabilities nur in zwei Tagen wird es gefixt.
<le_bot> Title: security - What is Ubuntu's status on the Meltdown and Spectre vulnerabilities? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<LuMint> sofern ich weiss haben die anderen grossen Distros das schon gemacht
<Fussel> läuft ja hanfd in hand
<Fussel> sind ja keine grabenkämpfe mehr mitlerweile hilft man sich gegenseitig
<LuMint> Debian hat das schon gefixt
<LuMint> schon gestern oder sogar vorgestern
<Fussel> und von da ist ja ubuntu nicht weit wech
<LuMint> 3 Tage, angesichts der Tatsache, dass es schon funktionierende Exploits gibt?
<LuMint> vielleicht auch 4
<Fussel> naja, so wies ausschaut gibts die lücke auf dem schwarzmarkt schon seit ano 2012
<LuMint> Echt? 
<Fussel> jo
<Fussel> wird halt mal rumort
<LuMint> Wie dem auch sei, das ist schon ein Grund, Ubuntu nicht weiter zu empfehlen. 
<Fussel> äh, intel?! was kann ubuntu für intelkake?
<Fussel> momentan ist der schwarze peter klar bei intel
<LuMint> rechtzeitig fixen, wie CentOS, Open SUSE, Debian und Arch es gemacht haben?
<Fussel> haben die auch erst als in den medien aufgekocht wurde
<Fussel> und die schnellsten waren wie immer... trommelwirbel... die bse leutz :D
<LuMint> BSD?
<Fussel> also das würde mich ankotzen, von so nem hardwaremurkser das weihnachtsfest versaut zu bekommen
<Fussel> huch ja :>
<Fussel> bsd
<Fussel> aber wer will sich seinen spass an bsd holen? das ist immer knallharte arbeit :D
<LuMint> meine Rede!
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, intel. Ist das also Käse, dass das auch arm oder amd betrifft?
<LuMint> arm64 schon, wenn ich mich recht entstinne.
<Fussel> die haben da alle irgendwie nicht sauber gearbeitet
<Fussel> bei amd kocht da gerade auch was, und bei den arm ist man sich nicht sicher
<LuMint> meines wissens ist der amd bug nicht annährend als gefählirh
<Fussel> wie immer, erst am ende wissen wir was da gelaufen ist
<jokrebel> war das nicht eher was für den Offtopic
<Fussel> hast recht
<Fussel> aber ganz so offtopic fand ichs nicht, auch wenn es keine fehlerlösung war, das thema war auch ubuntu
<Fussel> und es hatte momentan wohl keiner ne notlage, worauf hin ich das thema auch beendet hätte
<Rolfi> Hallo und Guten Morgen! Habe das Vokabellernprogramm Anki  aus dem Menü "Ubuntu Software" unter Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit installiert
<Rolfi> Dabei wird ein Odrner "Anki" unter "Dokuments" erzeugt. Sollte dieser nicht als .anki (also versteckt) unter "home" erzeugt werden?
<Rolfi> Funktionieren tut es im Moment.
<stevieh1> na, dann denk nicht drüber nach :-)
<Rolfi> Okay. Danke! Schönes Wochenende!
<jokrebel> Rolfi: läaast sich ja ggf. anpassen vielleicht
<jokrebel> supi
<stevieh1> ratzfatzwegisser
<jokrebel> na nach Deiner großen Hilfe :-/
<stevieh1> :-) Wenn ich mich jedes mal drüber wundern würde, _wieso_ code, der läuft was macht, dann wäre der Tag voll.
<stevieh1> btw. schwärmte ich schon von "backupninja"? das ist so geschmeidig, da muss man fast immer mal wieder schauen, ob es wirklich läuft...
<stevieh1> btw. wie agiert duplicity, wenn das ziel laufwerk voll (oder fast voll) ist? Ich vermute nicht wirklich intelligent.
<holgersson> (Nein, ~/.<Programm> ist Mist - sowas sollte sich an die XDG-Pfade halten.)
<stephan_> moin, wo oder wie stellt man ein das der screen sich nicht nach paar sekunden abdunkelt?
<jokrebel> stephan_: hängt von der verwendet Version ab
<jokrebel> aber irgendwo bei den Screen oder Energie Einstellungen meist
<lemon> Hallo Zusammen. Ich habe gerade Lubuntu 12.10 auf ein altes Netbook ASUS 1215N installiert und will jetzt Shutter installieren. Im Terminal(sudo apt-get install shutter) eingetippt, das läuft auch. Nur ist der Button "Bearbeiten" ausgegraut. (libgoo-canvas-perl) ist auch schon installiert, hat aber nichts gebracht. Woran kanns liegen?
<k1l_> 12.10? bist du da sicher?
<k1l_> "lsb_release -sd" gibt dir die genaue version an
<lemon> sorry 17.10
<Frickelpit> der k1l_ hat schon Herzflimmern bekommen
<k1l_> ich hab mich nur gewundert, dass bei 12.10 die sources noch gegangen wären :D
<k1l_> lemon: also ist im shutter programm "bearbeiten" ausgegraut?
<lemon> ja genau
<k1l_> die datei, die du bearbeiten möchtest, hat dein user aber auch schreibrechte?
<jokrebel> wenn man noch keinen Screenshot gemacht (und dann auch diesen Tab ausgewählt) hat, ist "bearbeiten" nicht klickbar - "nichts" lässt sich nicht berarbeiten ;-)
<jokrebel> sprich: Shutter öffnet sich erst einmal "leer". Man muss dann eine Auswahl treffen oder aber über das Menü erst eine Datei öffnen. Dann kann man auch bearbeiten
<jokrebel> lemon: 
<lemon> OOOHHHH, Ich Idiot (FacePalm)
<stevieh1> hrhr
<stephan_> da ist nur was mit wann im accubtrieb in standby oder abgeschaltet werden soll, issn ThinkPadX220
<k1l_> stephan_: welche ubuntu version? welcher desktop wird genutzt?
<stephan_> das abdunkeln erfolgt auch im Netzbetrieb
<stephan_> Linux thinkpadx220 4.14.0-14-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 4 22:39:09 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<stephan_> OpenGL: renderer: Mesa DRI Intel Sandybridge Mobile version: 3.3 Mesa 17.2.4
<stephan_> Desktop: Cinnamon 3.4.6
<k1l_> ist das schon ein 18.04?
<stephan_> Distro: Ubuntu Bionic Beaver (development branch)
<k1l_> also ich weiß nicht wie cinnamon das macht, aber eigentlich sollte in den systemeinstellungen unter "helligkeit und sperren" ein haken sein um das abdunkeln zum energiesparen an und aus zu stellen
<k1l_> wenn es das nicht hat, dann entweder damit leben, oder einen bug filen
<stephan_> ist ja nicht viel, als würde mann 2 stufen FN Ende drücken
<stephan_> ok, mit leben scheint ne gangbare lösung
<k1l_> ja bei 18.04 stehen ja die endversionen noch nicht mal fest. da kann sich das auch noch ändern
<jokrebel> stephan_: vielleicht weiß ja einer im Kanal für die Uorabversionen #ubuntu-de+1 zufällig was
<stephan_> jokrebel, thx für den hint, werde mal dort schauen
<napterk> Hallo
<jokrebel> guten Abend napterk 
<Luyin> moin! ich hab mit dd ein live-system von nem aktuellen ubuntu erstellt. der ziel-laptop ( > 5 Jahre alt, lief vorher ein 12.04 drauf) scheint den stick jetzt aber nicht lesen zu wollen. gibt es beim iso kopieren mittels dd irgendwelche kniffe zu beachten bei ubuntu? 
<ppq> nein, eigentlich nicht. auch wenn das noch kein UEFI hat, müsste der stick booten, wenn du das .iso mit dd auf den stick gebraten hast
<ppq> zeig doch mal deinen dd-befehl, um layer8 fehler auszuschließen
<Luyin> sudo dd if=/tmp/ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb1;
<ppq> aha, das muss /dev/sdb sein
<Luyin> mir wurde gerade geraten sdb statt sdb1 zu nehmen
<Luyin> hmm ok. danke!
<ppq> layer8 strikes again :)
<Luyin> :P
<ppq> sinnvolle ergänzung: bs=10M
<Luyin> ah danke für den tipp
<ppq> und sdb1 am besten vorher unmounten, um den kernel nicht zu verwirren
<ppq> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<Luyin> hmm ich glaub gemounted war er jetzt gar nicht
<Luyin> hat funktioniert. danke :)
<Luyin> hmm, irgendwie ist der continue-button ausgegraut beim schritt "installation type"
<Luyin> ah jetzt funktionierts
<homwer_> Moin, ich brauche einen neuen Laptop und schwanke etwas zwischen Tuxedo Book und einem Thinkpad, hat jemand erfahrung mit den Tuxedo Geräten?
<jokrebel> hörte kürzlich erst von jemandem der meinte "nie wieder Tuxedo" ... ist aber eher kein Thema für den Support hier
<k1l_> homwer_: hardwareberatung am besten in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<homwer_> ich hatte das als pre-problem-solution-support gesehen :D aber gut ich gehe mal ins off :D
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-03
<empedokles78> Mein alter iPod wird erkannt, aber wenn ich in Rythmbox einen Song übertragen will, geht das nicht.
<andy___> abend
 * tomreyn winkewinke
<andy___> ich hab bei ubuntu der überblick verloren
<k1l_> inwiefern?
<tomreyn> in puncto grammatik?
<andy___> tomreyn komm und nerv jemand anderen
<tomreyn> andy___: bin doch schon rihug, worum geht's denn?
<j0k> geh halt einfach auf die andere Frage ein
<tomreyn> *ruhig :)
<andy___> ich suche eine passendes Ubuntu !? das mit Optimus zurecht kommt
<j0k> LTS alle 2 Jahre ... neueste ist 18.04 
<andy___> ich weiß jetzt sagt bestimmt jeder ist doch egal welche dist. man nimmt
<j0k> eher: um Optimus versucht man große Bögen zu machen ;-)
<k1l_> ist optimus überhaupt noch ein problem? das sollte doch mit den nvidia treibern "einfach" laufen
<j0k> andy___: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/PRIME/
<le_bot> Title: PRIME › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<andy___> ja das hab ich auch schon gemerkt, mit optimus
<j0k> k1l_: Ach so? Hab ich nicht mitbekommen dann
<k1l_> andy___: die offiziellen ubuntu derivate teilen sich den code. also ob du lubuntu, xubuntu oder ubuntu nutzt ist da vom code her gleich
<andy___> ok dann bin ich schon mal beruhigt.
<k1l_> andy___: was ist denn das eigentliche problem?
<andy___> einrichten und zum laufen zubekommen kein problem
<andy___> nur manchmal bleibt es dann dauerhaft aktiv was sehr nervend sein kann
<andy___> und ich hab auch verschiedene linux distro wie zb. Fedora, Arch, Suse und so schon getestet und hab überall verschiedene Ergebnisse
<j0k> was genau bedeutet denn "bleibt dauerhaft aktiv"? 
<andy___> das dauerhaft die 2 GPU aktiv ist
<andy___> und bbswitch sagt es selbst
<j0k> auch wenn kein Programm offen ist? also nur die GUI? 
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-04
<steviehsll> moin
<steviehsll> unter lubuntu wird im bereitschaftsmodus der xscreensaver aktiviert und fragt nach dem aufwachen nach nem passwort, jemand ne Idee, wie ich das ordentlich abstelle?
<j0k> na im xscreenserver in den Einstellungen würd ich meinen
<j0k> da gibt es einen Punkt Sperroptionen
<steviehsll> in den xscreensaver optionen? wo soll der sein? BTW: der screensaver ist da zumindest abgestellt
<j0k> bist Du sicher, dass Du unter LXDE den X-Screensaver nutzt?
<j0k> das ist ja eigentlich der von XFCE
<steviehsll> also die Arbeitsumgebung hier heisst lxqt und da ist wohl der xscreensaver der default saver. Deinstallation führt zu Fehlermeldung weil er vom bereitschaftsmodus nicht gefunden wird
<j0k> und das ist eine Lubuntu Installation? (18.04)?
<steviehsll> 18.10 aber sonst ja komplette neuinstallation
<steviehsll> und ich will das ding halt komplett loginfrei bekommen
<j0k> muss mal schaun, ob ich hier ne 18.10 mit Lubuntu irgendwo hab
<steviehsll> ich vermute mal, es ist der call für den Bereitschaftsmodus wo das hardcoded ist, aber vielleicht hab ich auch was übersehen
<j0k> mich würde es schon stark wundern wenn das nicht in den Einstellungen irgendwo versteckt ist. (ggf. auch Energieoptionen?) Hab das bisher noch überall abgeschaltet bekommen
<stevieh> wie gesagt, insgesamt ist der screensaver aus, bei den energieoptionen bleibt der screen auch an. Aber wohl bei suspend wird da irgendwo was gemacht.
<j0k> find hier leider grad kein 18.10 mit LX only
<stevieh> naja, macht ja nix.
<j0k> müsste entweder auf ein vorhandenes 18.10 per apt install lubuntu-desktop nachinstallieren (was dann aber wohl eher nicht das gleiche sein wird) oder schnell runterladen und irgendwohin installieren (würde ne Zeit dauern)
<steviehsll> ne lass mal, das ist der aufwand nicht wert.
<steviehsll> mal gucken, ob ich aktuell versteh, wie der resume/standby prozess ist
<NTQ> Neuerdings behauptet meine Archivverwaltung, dass sie ODT-Dateien nicht mehr öffnen kann, dabei sind das simple ZIPs. Wenn ich es dann in .zip umbenenne, funktioniert es auch, aber das will ich vermeiden. Das hat vorher auch funktioniert. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<tomreyn> wie versuchst du denn die dateien zu öffnen? und welches archivverwaltungsprogramm ist es?
<sdx23> j0k: das x in xscreensaver hat nichts mit xfce zu tun, sondern mit x11.
<NTQ> tomreyn: Na ich bin in Thunar, mache Rechtsklick auf die ODT-Datei, dann Öffnen mit und wähle Archivverwaltung oder Archivmanager. Beides scheint das gleiche zu tun.
<sdx23> steviehsll: mal per ssh/tty2 per pstree nachschauen was den xscreensaver überhaupt gestartet hat (systemd, acpid, display-manager) und das dann passend konfigurieren.
<sdx23> NTQ: xarchiver benutzen?
<j0k> sdx23: achso? Ich dachte jede DE hat ihren eigenen Screensaver (zumindest sieht das teils so aus)
<NTQ> sdx23: Warum? Es hat ja noch vor ein paar Wochen funktioniert. Da ist mir das Problem aufgefallen. Jetzt muss ich aber wieder häufiger ODT-Dateien öffnen und jetzt nervt es mich. Kann ja nicht sein, dass es plötzlich von der Dateiendung abhängig ist.
<debitux> doch kann sein, wenns ein update gab welches das Verhalten geändert hat
<debitux> ist dann aber wohl eher Abhängig von deiner Archivsoftware
<NTQ> Das ist eben die Standardsoftware von Ubuntu, die vorinstalliert ist. fileroller oder so. Ich weiß nie wie der Paketname dazu ist
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/887331
<le_bot> Title: Bug #887331 “file-roller cannot open filetypes with derived mime...” : Bugs : file-roller package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<NTQ> tomreyn: Ah, da gibt es sogar einen Bugreport dafür. Danke.
<empedokles78> Hallo. Wenn ich den iPod einstecke finde ich unter Rhythmbox einen Button für Abgleich. Leider ist meine MP3-Sammlung zu gross. Wie kann ich einzelne Songs auf den iPod übertragen?
<empedokles78> In Nautilus heisst es beim Gerät unter Zugriffsrechte leider: "Sie sind nicht der Besitzer, daher können Sie die Zugriffsrechte nicht ändern."
<j0k> hab kein Apple Zeugs; aber https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/ hilft nicht weiter?
<le_bot> Title: iPod › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<empedokles78> j0k, danke für den link. " Sollte die Unterstützung für HFS in der vorliegenden Version von Ubuntu nicht vorhanden sein, muss das folgende Paket installiert werden" - Wie ist das bei 18.04 LTS?
<stevieh> ich glaube, dass das ganze i-zeugse schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr geht, aber mei.
<empedokles78> Warum sind die Zugriffsrechte nicht änderbar?
<stevieh> weil es nicht von dir gemountet wurde?
<empedokles78> Wie meinst du das? Ich habe den iPod auf einem alten iMac wieder hergestellt (factory reset) und nun bei Ubuntu eingehängt.
<stevieh> mach mal in nem terminal ein mount und paste das in pastebin
<empedokles78> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9hjskbcrts/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<steviehsll> da steht, dass es ro gemounted ist
<NTQ> Kann man den Fenstern in Gnome eigentlich abgewöhnen immer so ein paar Pixel nach rechts zu öffnen, sodass das X zum Schließen auf dem nächsten Bildschirm ist?
<empedokles78> steviehsll, ro?
<empedokles78> read-only? hmm.. ich stöpsle ihn einfach ein.
<stevieh> naja, da wird irgendein hfs automounter das ding halt ro mounten, weil es entweder gar nicht anders geht oder aus welchen gründen auch immer.
<stevieh> hfs hab ich zum letzten mal im letzten Jahrtausend berührt. Und danach immer die Hände desinfiziert.
<empedokles78> man könnte das ding vielleicht neu formatieren und fat32 einstellen?
<empedokles78> und dann noch einmal die wiederherstellung machen.
<stevieh> lol. aber du musst dir dabei unbedingt ne Pappnase aufesetzen. Mann das ist ein Apple Gerät!
<NTQ> Ah, ich hatte file-roller und nemo-fileroller installiert. Deswegen war das doppelt.
<empedokles78> stevieh, du meinst die überschreiben das dann eh wieder mit hfs? Im oben verlinkten artikel heisst es, das sei möglich.
<stevieh> ahso. Na, try it. Ich hab mit dem appel zeugse nix am hut.,
<stevieh> was isses denn für ein ipod?
<stevieh> gibt anscheinend sogar rockbox für die ipods
<empedokles78> stevieh, iPod Nano denke ich 2gb.
<steviehsll> https://www.rockbox.org/
<le_bot> Title: Rockbox - Free Music Player Firmware (at www.rockbox.org)
<empedokles78> steviehsll, verwendest du das irgendwo?
<stevieh> auf meine guten alten Archos...
<LupusE> rockbox auf dem ipod rockt. wobei das random der original-firmware mir besser gefaellt.
<LupusE> oh, hier ist ar nicth -ot ... sorry.
<stevieh> :-D
<NTQ> Ich muss sagen, Gnome unter Ubuntu 18.10 fühlt sich wirklich gleich viel besser an. Alleine das Ruckeln ist stark zurück gegangen. Ich bin bisher begeistert. Mal schauen, ob da nicht noch was negatives kommt. ;-)
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-05
<NTQ> Ich nehme es zurück. Es ruckelt eigentlich so wie immer. :-D
<stevieh> NTQ: was ruckelt denn?
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-06
<dreamon> Moin. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das ein ubuntu (alles lokale) anderen Ubuntu im Haus eine "Nachricht" sendet und das andere daraufhin einen Process startet wenn es diese Nachricht erhält?
<dreamon> Ich könnte Inotify laufen lassen und Per ssh reinschreiben.. aber gibts vielleicht was fertiges?
<tomreyn> dreamon: das klingt nach nem einsatzzweck für ssh
<tomreyn> könntest auch ein netzwerkdateisystem mit lockfiles machen, wenn du nur einen auslöser brauchst und keine spezielle nachricht
<dreamon> Das ganze sollte automatisiert passieren. Temperatur zu hoch an alle PCs nachricht senden. Da geht dann ein Fenster auf.. und meldet was Sache ist.
<dreamon> lockfiles?
<dreamon> Ein paar Infos will ich schon mitteilen.
<tomreyn> das klingt jetzt eher als ob du ein monitoringsystem willst.
<tomreyn> lockfiles sind ein klassisches konzept, kannst du dir mal im web anlesen, mag ich jetz nicht erklären.
<dreamon> Ne, das soll schon auch was eigenes Aufrufen können. 
<tomreyn> snmp traps wären dafür gängig
<Fussel> mit memtest86 kann man die cpu-temp auslesen
<dreamon> Das auslesen ist nicht das problem. Nur die übermittlung auf andere Geräte. Das smnp hatte ih nocht nicht auf dem Radar. Danke werde ich mir mal anschauen.
<dreamon> Muß zum Futtern.. afk
<innerand> Hallo, nach einem Upgrade von 16.04 auf 18.04 wurde beim ersten Login ein Programm gestartet das Änderungen des Desktopps vorstellt. Weiß jemand wie dieses Programm heißt?
<stevieh> hastes weggemacht und würdest es gerne wieder sehen?
<innerand> Ja. Ich warte den rechner bloß und möchte dass es der eigentliche User wieder sieht.
<stevieh> wenn du nen neuen account anlegst wird es auch nicht mehr angezeigt?
<j0k> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028822/disable-the-new-ubuntu-18-04-welcome-screen innerand hier ist zwar nach genau dem Gegenteil gefragt könnte Dich aber trotzdem auf die richtige Spur bringen
<le_bot> Title: Disable the new ubuntu 18.04 welcome screen - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> ersiees hat die gleiche frage um 13:34 auf #ubuntu gestellt, darauf u.a. um 13:48 folgende antwort bekommen und seitdem nichts mehr geschrieben: <tomreyn> innerand: probably: rm ~/.config/gnome-initial-setup-done
<CharlieGrant> Hallo, habe gerade auf 18.10 upgegraded und habe keine Sound mehr. Weder die internen Lautsprecher des Laptops noch meine USB Soundkarte+Headset werden in den Einstellungen erkannt. https://imgur.com/mCjl7Y4
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<CharlieGrant> Mit einem 18.10 live usb stick klappt alles ohne Probleme.
<CharlieGrant> wenn ich alsamixer im terminal eingebe, kriege ich die Meldung: Fehler beim Öffen des Mixer-Gerätes: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden
<sdx23> !Soundprobleme
<le_bot> Informationen zu Soundprobleme finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme
<CharlieGrant> Ich bin der Anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme gefolgt und habe es hier dokumentiert https://hastebin.com/eyumonazov.shell Wäre nett wenn sich das mal jemand ansehen könnte und mir sagen könnte was ich noch ausprobieren kann. Habe nämlich immer noch keinen Ton. 
<le_bot> Title: Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<p01nt3r> nabend. frohes neues jahr wünsche ich noch nachträglich. kennt jemand ein gutes backup-tool, mit dem ich ein gesamtes laufwerk (eine m.2) unter ubuntu auf eine ext4-hdd sichern kann, vorzugsweise als komprimiertes image?
<p01nt3r> achso und es sollte kostenlos sein ;-)
<ppq> !rsync
<le_bot> Informationen zu rsync finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<nils_2> !backup
<le_bot> backup is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN5mICXIG9M&feature=youtu.be (Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup )
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung/#Mittels-Live-CD
<le_bot> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> du willst ja nen full image machen, oder?
<p01nt3r> k1l, ja
<k1l> meistens lohnt es sich eher die daten zu sichern (mit rsync oder so) weil die systemdaten sind ja schnell wieder installiert sonst.
<ppq> ++
<p01nt3r> k1l, genau das will ich eben nicht, ich will das image nur zurückspielen und dann soll das ganze system wieder so da sein wie es war.
<k1l> clonezilla ist da wohl der industriestandard
<_moep_> p01nt3r: dd
<_moep_> oder dd_rescue
<p01nt3r> _moep_, dd komprimiert?
<ppq> dd_rescue um von ssd zu lesen?
<k1l> mit kompression geht dann g4l
<_moep_> ppq: hm stimmt, das tut es nicht
<p01nt3r> also bei clonezilla komm ich jetzt schon nicht mehr klar xD
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-30
<egon__> !weather kgd
<sanne2sun> hallo, ich mache glaube, ich mache gerade meinen Rechner total kaputt
<sanne2sun> verwende die Version 16.04
<sanne2sun> und wollte python 3.6. nutzen
<sanne2sun> bin dieser Anleitung gefolgt http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/07/install-python-3-6-1-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts/
<le_bot> Title: How to Install Python 3.6.1 in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS | UbuntuHandbook (at ubuntuhandbook.org)
<sanne2sun> mh, ja, ich denke, ich habe alles falsch gemacht was man so machen kann
<j0k> warum will man in ein 16.04 das noch reinklatschen?
<j0k> Mach doch lieber ein Upgraded auf das aktuelle LTS und dann http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/02/install-python-3-7-ubuntu-18-04/
<le_bot> Title: How to Install Python 3.7.2 in Ubuntu 18.04 / 18.10 | UbuntuHandbook (at ubuntuhandbook.org)
<j0k> alten Anleitungen folgen ist oft ein schlechte Idee
<sanne2sun> ja; die letzte Anleitung der ich gefolgt bin war "sudo apt-get remove python3"...
<sanne2sun> danach sudo apt-get install python3
<sanne2sun> hier gab es diese Fehler:
<sanne2sun> Entfernen von nvidia-prime (0.8.2) .../var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-prime.postrm: 79: /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-prime.postrm: lsb_release: not found
<j0k> vielleicht weil die Anleitung schon fast drei Jahre alt ist?
<sanne2sun> bei mir sind jetzt jedenfalls einige Programme schon weg.
<sanne2sun> updates kann ich immer noch nicht machen
<sanne2sun> python -V gibt "Python 2.7.12" aus
<sanne2sun> ich denke, mein System will aber mit 3.5.2. arbeiten
<j0k> Zeig mal ein "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in einem NoPasteService
<sanne2sun> ok, moment
<sanne2sun> so? : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hXSyC8YDmQ/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<j0k> naja das PPA liefert nix mehr wie es aussieht
<sanne2sun> klingt ja nicht so gut...
<j0k> Da musst Du erst mal Deine Paketverwaltung reparieren müssen. Vermutlich als erstes mit PPA Purge diese Quelle entfernen
<sanne2sun> ok, wie repariere ich meine Paketverwaltung und welche Quellen?
<sanne2sun> Entschuldigung...
<j0k> !ppa-purge
<le_bot> Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<sanne2sun> kannst Du erkennen welches meine "Fremdquellen" sind?
<sanne2sun> ich nämlich nicht..
<sanne2sun> siehst Du das anhand der Ausgabe die ich oben gesendet habe?
<j0k> ja - die Zeilen in denen PPA vorkommt
<j0k> vor allem die, die dann anschließend auch noch einen Fehler werfen
<sanne2sun> da ist dann auch "graphics-drivers" dabei ... klingt auch nicht so gut
<sanne2sun> ok, moment
<sanne2sun> was heißt "Ign" (z.B. in Zeile 6 und 7)?
<sanne2sun> in dieser Datei
<sanne2sun> "OK" ist wahrscheinlich gut so
<sanne2sun> "Fehl" ein Fehler?
<sanne2sun> dann "Ign" wahrscheinlich "ignoriert", oder?
<sanne2sun> problematisch sind also vielleicht nur Zeile 10
<tomreyn> genau. wobei ignoriert nur heißt dass da keine neuen paketversionen vorhanden sind, der bsherige infostand also noch aktuell ist
<sanne2sun> ok, danke
<sanne2sun> ich versuchs mit "ppa-purge"; 
<sanne2sun> gleich wieder da
<sanne2sun> äh, ok, ich weiß nicht was ich als "LAUNCHPAD-NUTZERNAME/PPA-NAME"einsetzen soll. so vielleicht: sudo ppa-purge ppa:http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonathonf/python-3.6/ubuntu/xenial ?
<j0k> https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf
<le_bot> Title: Jonathon F in Launchpad (at launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> ppa:jonathonf/python-3.6
<sanne2sun> danke, ich habe den vorhergehenden Link nicht verstanden...
<sanne2sun> moment
<tomreyn> ich glaub jok's link war auch nicht ganz vollständig
<sanne2sun> "sudo: ppa-purge: Befehl nicht gefunden" 
<sanne2sun> vorher habe ich versucht ppa-purge zu installieren
<tomreyn> den befehl gibts im gleichnamigen paket
<j0k> ppa-Purge muss man sich erst mal installieren
<sanne2sun> es kamen Fehler zurück die ich aber ignoriert habe
<j0k> Fehler ignorieren ist selten Zielführend
<sanne2sun> ich dachte (hoffte) das gerade sowieso immer Fehler geworfen werden....
<sanne2sun> install und das entfernen des Pakets sahen gerade so aus: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G6RkwyrXfj/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> das problem ist da das kaputte nvidia-prime-paket, was sich nicht deinstallieren lässt. warum das da allerdings grade entfernt werden muss ist mir schleierhaft.
<sanne2sun> ok, ich hab mein System von tuxedo aufsetzen lassen.
<j0k> ist eine Sicherung vorhanden?!
<sanne2sun> nein ...
<j0k> Das heist Du hast noch Garantie von denen?
<sanne2sun> ich hab mal was von "lifetime" gelesen
<j0k> ja dann
<sanne2sun> wende ich an deren Support?
<j0k> besser an die wenden bevor Du noch mehr kaputt frickelst und gleich mal ein Backup ziehn
<sanne2sun> ich Danke Euch beiden!
<sanne2sun> werde ich machen
<sanne2sun> öhm, noch eine richtig doofe Frage hnterher:
<sanne2sun> was heißt backup genau?
<sanne2sun> von meinen Dateien?
<sanne2sun> oder vom ganzen System?
<sanne2sun> und wie mache ich ein System-Backup?
<sanne2sun> einfach alle Dateien unter "Rechner" (bin - boot - dev - etc) und die weitere Festplatte, also meine Dateien, kpieren?
<sanne2sun> kopieren
<j0k> ...alles was Dir Wichtig ist sichern ;-)
<sanne2sun> alles klar; Danke Euch noch mal!"
<sanne2sun> gut dass es euch gibt
<moritz_> Hallo Zusammen ich möchte mit Timeshift eine Sicherung machen auf eine externe Platte(ext4). Die kann ich auch im Assistenten auswählen, wenn ich den zeitpunkt festlegen soll steht in einer Box darunter "Schnappschussgerät nicht ausgewählt". Der Assistent hat keine solche option. Wo muss ich das einstellen?
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-31
<tomreyn> na dann ma los, talsamon ;-)
<talsamon> tomreyn, ok - setting ist auf automatisch download und installieren
<talsamon> tomreyn, bzw. welche info willst du genau?
<j0k> Hab ich das Problem verpasst?
<talsamon> j0k, meinst du mich?
<j0k> ja
<talsamon> bin auf 18.04 lts und hab seit 19.12 kein update mehr gekriegt, sagt immer alles aktuell
<talsamon> war vorher auf dem englischen irc channel darum weiss tomreyn bescheid
<tomreyn> und das ist die sources.list: https://pastebin.com/3MFmLhSr
<le_bot> Title: # deb cdrom:[Xubuntu 16.04 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ - Release amd64 (20160420.1)]/ xen - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tomreyn> um kommentare und leerzeilen bereinigt: https://termbin.com/w90j
<talsamon> tomreyn, danke
<tomreyn> also das sieht erst mal ok aus, ich hab insofern keine weiteren fragen. wann zuletzt updates veröffentlicht wurden (und welche) kannst du unter https://security.ubuntu.com nachlesen
<talsamon> ämdert nichts
<j0k> apt update && apt full-upgrade läuft korrekt durch?
<tomreyn> welche version eines pakets XXX du installiert hast verrät dir der befehl     apt list -a XXX
<tomreyn> j0k: läuft ohne fehler oder warnungen und berichtet 0,0,0 am ende sagte talsamon 
<j0k> na dann kam halt nix
<talsamon> ok ich wart noch ein paar tage, vl. ist es ok
<talsamon> kanns jetzt testen weil ja in den nächsten tagen das update von firefox auf 72 kommen wird
<j0k> und wenn Du auf automatisch stehen hast, hast es vielleicht nur nicht mitbekommen
<talsamon> dann danke mal, sollte in paar tagen noch immer nix kommen melde ich mich wieder
<talsamon> j0k, und da steht dann nix im history.log?
<j0k> Firefox Update?
<talsamon> am anderen rechner hab ich freebsd da haben wir schon 72.0
<tomreyn> kannst ja mal checken was dir     apt list -a graphicsmagick    sagt
<tomreyn> ach nee das update war nur für 16.04
<talsamon> graphicsmagick/bionic-updates,bionic-security 1.3.28-2ubuntu0.1 amd64
<talsamon> graphicsmagick/bionic 1.3.28-2 amd64
<tomreyn> hmm ja scheinbar gabs seit dem 11.12. keine sicherheitsupdates mehr für 18.04
<tomreyn> außer openjdk und django
<tomreyn> openjdk hast du vielleicht?
<j0k> bist Du Dir sicher, dass die LTS eine neuere Firefox Version bekommen wird?
<tomreyn> warum nicht, passiert doch immer wieder?
<talsamon> openjdk 11.0.5 2019-10-15
<tomreyn> openjdk-11-jre sollte 11.0.5+10-0ubuntu1.1~18.04 sein
<talsamon> ja, OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 11.0.5+10-post-Ubuntu-0ubuntu1.118.04)
<talsamon> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 11.0.5+10-post-Ubuntu-0ubuntu1.118.04, mixed mode, sharing)
<tomreyn> apt list -a openjdk-11-jre | nc termbin.com 9999    ->     https://termbin.com/ndxk
<tomreyn> bitte mal den gleichen befehl ausführen und ausgabe vergleichen
<talsamon> https://pastebin.com/3MFmLhSr
<le_bot> Title: # deb cdrom:[Xubuntu 16.04 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ - Release amd64 (20160420.1)]/ xen - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tomreyn> ?
<talsamon> copy past error
<talsamon> https://termbin.com/2lb9
<tomreyn> sieht gut aus. ich denke es ist alles in ordnung
<talsamon> na dann mal danke an alle
<tomreyn> bitte :)
<talsamon> Nachtrag: die Firefox version ist ne beta version, hat unser maintainer auf freebsd nicht in die update meldung geschrieben
<tomreyn> https://www.mozilla.org/firefox/72.0beta/releasenotes/
<le_bot> Title: Firefox Beta 72.0beta, See All New Features, Updates and Fixes (at www.mozilla.org)
<dreamon> Schon mal jemand nachträglich sein /root mit luks verschlüsselt? wie überrede grub das er das passwort vom LVM abfrägt?
<sdx23> das macht nicht grub, sondern ein script in der initrd
<dreamon> sdx23, Vermutlich versteh ich mal wieder was falsch. Grub wird doch als erstes Gestartet. Dann schaut er doch in dieser boot partition nach und holt sich da den rest den es braucht zum kaltstart. Ist das diese initrd.img?
<dreamon> → /etc/crypttab und /etc/fstab ist ja im Moment des Bootens noch nicht erreichbar, weils ja verschlüsselt ist. Erstmal muß ich das mit dem entschlüsseln von / hinbekommen. Sprich Passwortabfrage
<Scytale89> Meines Wissens kann man / nicht nachträglich verschlüsseln. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man / unabhängig von /boot bzw dem Bootloader neu verschlüsselt installieren kann, aber unterm strich ist eine verschlüsselte Neuinstallation der einfachste und wahrscheinlich schnellste Weg
<dreamon> Scytale89, Ich habs bereits verschlüsselt.. /boot Parition und eine LUKS LVM die meine / und swap enthält. Jetzt muß ich nur noch grub/initramfs oder was auch immer mir die entschlüsslung anwirf zum starten kriegen. 
<dreamon> Grub hab ich installiert.. aber der kann mit den alten /boot daten nicht allzuviel anfangen, weil er das alte device nicht mehr findet. 
<dreamon> Was er ja auch nicht kann, weil die ja jetzt verschlüsselt ist. Unter arch hab ich das schom mal gemacht. Aber da gibt es gute manuals dazu.. 
<dreamon> Unter Ubuntu fand ich noch nichts.
<dreamon> Irgendwie muß man das doch neu schreiben können. Oder händisch. 
<ring0> dreamon, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/#Ins-verschluesselte-System-wechseln
<le_bot> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> grob /e/crypttab anpassen, dm-crypt in /e/modules, neues initramfs, update von /e/d/grub
<ring0> alles in einem chroot, sollte klappen
<dreamon> ring Ok, cryttab und modules hab ich .. neues initramfs .. wie erzeug ich das?
<sdx23> sudo update-initramfs
<dreamon> sdx23, Das möchte ein paar parameter.. hab das hab ich irgendwo gelesen..
<dreamon> sdx23, update-initramfs -uk all 
<sdx23> steht auch in dem von dir verlinkten Artikel
<dreamon> sdx23, Ich bekomme leider ein ein paar Meldungen : ln: die harte Verknüpfung '/boot/initrd.img-4.15.0.72-generic.dpk-bak => /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-72-generic' konnte nicht angekegt werden: Vorgang nicht zulässig. 
<dreamon> Sollte mir das sorgen machen?
<sdx23> mehr Fehlermeldungen
<dreamon> nocheinmal nur mit anderer Kernelnr.
<dreamon> update von /e/d/grub .. meint er damit ein update-grub ?
<ring0> nein, ich das update der grub config datei, wie es auch im von mir verlinkten wiki artikel steht
<ring0> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/#GRUB-Konfiguration-aktualisieren-ueberpruefen
<le_bot> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> ring0, Ich hab in einer VM ein verschlüsseltes Ubuntu mit Luks ebenfalls installiert.. und hab dort /etc/defaut/grub mal angeschaut. Aber da steht z.B. nichts drin von : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="kopt=root=/dev/mapper/xxx" aber ich mach das gerne rein. Kein Thema
<dreamon> Ok geschehen. Danach aber ein update-grub und reboot
<dreamon> Hui.. Nun bin ich schon eine ganze Ecke Weiter. Vorher kam ich über grub nich raus.. nun komm ich bootmäßig schon viel weiter. leider mag er mein Verschlüsseltes Laufwerk nicht. Ubuntu Logo usw kommt. doch leider frägt er mich nicht nach dem Passwort.
<dreamon> Gave up waiting for root file system device. Alert /dev/mapper/main-root does not exist.. 
<dreamon> Aber das ist ein Fall für Morgen. *** Ich wünsche euch ein Super Geiles Neues jahr 2020 **
<talsamon> Dir ebenfalls!
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-01
<dreamon> Neues Jahr, neues Glück. :)
<dreamon> Beim Booten lade ich mit meinem Luks im initramfs und habe festgestellt daß cat /proc/modules kein dm-crypt Modul anzeigt. Ohne das kann er mein Luks nicht öffnen.
<dreamon> Ich hab das mit einer funktionierenden Installation verglichen. Wie kriege ich das denn in den Bootvorgang eingebaut?
<dreamon> Im Wiki steht chroot → echo "dm-crypt" >> /etc/modules dann update-initramfs -u -k all  
<dreamon> Leider nicht Erfolgreich.
<tomreyn> dm_crypt, nicht dm-crypt
<tomreyn> also in der lsmod-ausgabe jedenfalls. die moduledatei heißt dm-crypt.ko
<tomreyn> $ lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r) | grep dm-crypt
<tomreyn> lib/modules/5.3.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/md/dm-crypt.ko
<dreamon> tomreyn, Gutes neues Jahr.
<tomreyn> dir auch.
<dreamon> Du willst mir sagen das Wiki ist falsch?
<tomreyn> welches?
<dreamon> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/#GRUB-Konfiguration-aktualisieren-ueberpruefen
<le_bot> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> mom gib mir ein paar Augenblicke, ich muß das vergleichen
<tomreyn> modinfo akzeptiert wohl beide schreibweisen, modprobe dann ggf. auch
<tomreyn> allerdings sollte das modul eh schon in der initramfs sein wenn du mit standardeinstellungen arbeitest. aber scheinbar tust du das nicht.
<dreamon> Hier aus dem Funktionieren System: Ja also wenn ich update-initramfs -u -k all | grep dm-crpypt mache dann wird dm-crypt.ko angezeigt.
<dreamon> Auf dem nicht Funktionierendem System: kommt davon nix.
<dreamon> Ja.. die Daten stammen von einem System das unverschlüsselt war, ich hab nun auf neue SSD kopiert und dort /boot 3GB gemacht und luks lvm verschlüsselt.. nun würde ich das gerne booten
<dreamon> chroot hab ich grub usw neu installiert aber er frägt nicht nach dem Passwort.
<dreamon> lande in der intiramfs busybox und hab dort : cat /proc/modules gemacht und verglichen.. und da steht kein dm-crypt im nichtfunktionieren system
<dreamon> Er baut es also nicht ein.
<dreamon> Jetzt hab ich im /etc/initramfs-tools geschaut und dort verglichen..
<dreamon> Ich kann nicht sehen wo es im funktionieren System steht das es eingebaut wird. 
<dreamon> Und im nicht funktionieren system hab ich laut wiki eingetragen. Wird aber wohl nicht eingebaut.. 
<tomreyn> hast du denn MODULES=most in /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf auf was anderes gesetzt?
<tomreyn> und update-initramfs ausgeführt?
<tomreyn> also vor dem reboot
<tomreyn> acfh moment du hast /boot auch verschlüsselt?
<dreamon> Moduls=most → hab immer update-initramfs -v -u -k all gemacht
<dreamon> tomreyn, Nein /boot ist unverschlüsselt.. fat32
<dreamon> Er startet ja auch grub.. und soweit ich das verstehe auch das initramfs.. sonst könnte ich dort ja auch nichts machen..
<tomreyn> fat32? hmm, geht vermutlich, hab ich noch nicht probiert (nur wieso würde man das wollen?)
<dreamon> er schimpft ja auch das er mein /dev/mapper/main-root nicht findet
<dreamon> tomreyn, Ich dachte uefi ist M$ und die wollen bestimmt fat32 .. mein das irgendwo gelesen zu haben
<tomreyn> für die ESP, ja, aber /boot wird nur von grub und linux bedient, da muss die mainboard-firmware nix machen.
<dreamon> Achje ich dachte ESP und /boot ist das gleiche.. heul.. wieder was falsch gemacht..
<tomreyn> also /boot/efi/ im fertigen system sollte ne fat32 sein, aber nicht /boot
<dreamon> Ist das nicht auf der gleichen Partition? Ist doch das gleiche Verzeichnis
<tomreyn> na ja kannst du ja noch ändern, ist ja schnell gemacht. und es scheint auch nicht das problem zu sein hier
<tomreyn> nein, unterschiedliche partitionen normalerweise
<dreamon> ich hab sda1 1mb angelegt.. und sda2 /boot fat32 3GB.. 200MB bekam ich probleme.. hab schon einmal alles neu eingerichtet
<dreamon> Das gute ist ich lerne zum erstenmal was man zum booten alles braucht, wenn auch auf die harte tour
<tomreyn> 200 MB sind genug für die ESP (/boot/efi), für /boot will man mehr, weil die initrds recht groß werden können. 3 GB ist reichlich.
<dreamon> Dann kann ich das ja mal zerschlagen und aufteilen. 
<tomreyn> falls du's eh neu machst: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<le_bot> Title: Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019 - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> das deckt auch verschlüsseltes /boot mit ab
<dreamon> tomreyn, nene.. neu mach ich nix..Ich mach jetzt hier weiter bis das läuft.. aber wenn ich mal auf uefi umstelle dann weiß ich wo ich weitermachen muß..
<dreamon> sollte man /boot mitverschlüsseln?
<dreamon> Mich interessiert das brennend wie ich diese dm-crypt mit update-initramfs reinbekomme
<tomreyn> das ist keine binäre frage, das ist ne längere diskussion, das kannst du dir auch mal im netz anlesen.
<tomreyn> hast du in der crypttab die korrekte block device id drin?
<tomreyn> wenn das der fall ist und moduled=most gesetzt ist dann sollte dm-crypt auch im initrd landen
<tomreyn> *MODULES
<dreamon> Ja das mit der crypttab hab ich zig mal geprüft
<tomreyn> dann kann ich's so abstrakt jetzt auch nicht beurteilen. kannst ja deine configs nochmal posten.
<dreamon> mir würde helfen wenn du mir sagst welche Datei update-initramfs im /boot genau baut, dann verfolge ich mal ob er da auch wirklich macht.
<dreamon> eventuell lädt er die falsche oder was auch immer.. dann weiß ich wo ich ungefähr schauen muß.
<tomreyn> update-initramfs baut dir die datei(en) in /boot/initrd.img-*
<tomreyn> aus verschiedenen komponenten, u.a. den kernelmodulen und den inhalten von /usr/share/initramfs-tools/modules
<tomreyn> aus verschiedenen komponenten, u.a. den kernelmodulen und den inhalten von /usr/share/initramfs-tools
<tomreyn> ^ korrektur
<dreamon> tomreyn, Wenn ich dort -v angebe, dann zeigt er mir an was er baut und da steht im gegensatz zu einem anderen system kein dm-crypt.ko mit drauf.
<tomreyn> dann stellt es wohl nicht fest dass /root auf ner cryptopartition liegt
<dreamon> Ich hab die initrd im /boot mal umbenannt.. er legt wirklich dort eine an.
<dreamon> er schimpft das er einen hardlink /boot/ initrd...kernelNr..img.dpkg-bak nicht erzeugen kann..
<tomreyn> dateiname zu lang für fat32?
<dreamon> sehr lange zeile..
<dreamon> ln: failed to create hardlink /boot initrd.img-4.15.0-72-generic.dpkg-bak => /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0.72-eneric: operation not permitted
<dreamon> fat32 wird wohl keine Hardlinks wollen.. Ich kann das gern formatieren, in ext4? und nochmal erzeugen lassen. Inzwischen hab ich das richtig drauf :)
<tomreyn> ach hard link sagtest du, ja. das wird auf fat32 wohl kaum klappen
<dreamon> Ist die frage ob das was mit dem Problem zu tun hat.
<tomreyn> lässt sich rausfinden
<dreamon> Ok. Dann mach ich mal.. Aber das dauert.. muß mal ne Stunde weg. Darf ich dich auf dem laufenden halt?
<tomreyn> auch wenn es langweilig ist: immer erst mit der "standardkonfiguration" (in diesem fall ext2 or ext3 oder ext4 auf /boot) anfangen und dann komplexer werden.
<dreamon> Aber er baut es ja nicht ein.. sieht man ja am -v das kein dm-crypt.ko angezeigt wird
<tomreyn> keine ahnung ob ich dann noch da bin, aber du kannst ja einfach hier im channel deine fortschritte berichten.
<dreamon> dann ext4, das hat mich noch "NIE" im Stich gelassen :) 
<dreamon> Ich glaub ja immer noch das er es nicht Einbau. auf dem System war vorher ecryptfs im gebrauch und da war nur /home verschlüsselt.. 
<dreamon> Eventuell wurde von daher ja Luks irgendwie disabled
<tomreyn> ist es denn installiert?
<dreamon> bestimmt.. Puh.. welches paket.. keine Ahnung, das hat ubuntu damals vor zig jahren als standard installiert
<tomreyn> cryptsetup und cryptsetup-bin und libcryptsetup12 und ggf. auch libblockdev-crypto2
<tomreyn> das ist jetzt auf 18.04, du hast bisher glaub ich nicht verraten was du hast da
<dreamon> cryptsetup ist doch luks..
<dreamon> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/
<le_bot> Title: ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> 18.04 ist richtig.
<tomreyn> also willst gar nicht full disk encryption machen sondern dateisystemverschlüsselung mit ecryptfs?
<tomreyn> am anfang sprachst du von dm-crypt und luks
<dreamon> Wie gesagt ecryptfs ist ja veraltet und wir nicht mehr supportet, darum umstieg auf luks dm-crypt(modul) cryptsetup ist ja alles für luks
<tomreyn> ja, soweit klar. und wo wird da jetzt ecryptfs relevant?
<tomreyn> meine frage vorhin war ob die für luks-verschlüsselung mit dm-crypt relevanten pakete installiert sind, das isnd die oben genannten.
<dreamon> Das die Pakete von ecryptfs noch auf dem System sind (gerade apt purge ecryptfs-utils) gemacht.
<tomreyn> vergiss einfach mal ecryptfs
<dreamon> Ah verstehe..
<dreamon> Davon geh ich eigentlich aus, weil ich /home auf anderen Festplatte bereits mit Luks verschlüsselt habe. Nur halt /root noch nicht.. Ich check das mal kurz
<tomreyn> super idee! :)
<dreamon> ja ist alles installiert
<tomreyn> fein. dann kannst du ja nachher mal noch deine konfigurationen zusammenklauben und hier posten damit mal jemand drüber schauen kann.
<dreamon> welche konfiguration genau wäre gut? 
<tomreyn> alle die für das booten von einer verschlüsselten root-partition relevant sind.
<dreamon> OK. mach ich . Danke erstmal!
<tomreyn> sowas wie /etc/{fstab,crypttab,mtab} und das gesamte /etc/initramfs-tools/ und ausgaben von blkid, lsblk, fidsk -l oder parted -ls
<dreamon> Gibt es ein Programm, das mir die Dateien anzeigt, welches ein bestimmtes Programm alles öffnet. also quasi Zeige die Dateien mit Pfad vom Programm, das jetzt gerade gestartet wird.
<Longbottom> dreamon: strace kannst du verweden, etwa so: strace <program> 2>&1 | grep open
<Longbottom> dreamon: Eine Alternative wäre lsof, oder einfach in /proc/<pid>/fs nachschauen.
<dreamon> Longbottom, Ich würde gerne "update-initramfs" auf die Finger schauen wollen, wo er die zu ladenden Module herbekommt. weil mir dm-crypt.ko fehlt. Und ich nicht weiß warum..
<Longbottom> dreamon: Nun ja, das ist ein shell-script. Eventuell hilft dir da: 'set -x'.
<dreamon> Longbottom, Das wiederrum startet wieder andere scripte.. wo kommt das set -x ran? bei strace?
<Longbottom> dreamon: Einfach in das script schreiben.
<Longbottom> (Eventuell vorher das script kopieren, damit du das wieder rückgängig machen kannst)
<dreamon> juhu.. dm-crypt hab ich nun in die initrd reinbekommen. warum nun update-grub auf einmal keine menueinträge generiert.. *hmpf*
<dreamon> Ich bin gerade in der Chroot Umgebung → update-grub → http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RpDD5gwN2b/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Wie kommt in LIVE-CD in die Textkonsole ohne das eine Gui startet? 
<dreamon> Die Gui hängt mir immer wieder automatisch Laufwerke ein.. Das will ich nicht.. lästig
<uniCATx> ich habe auf dem Stick eine mp4-Datei, die sich patu weigert, gelöscht zu werden, incl. rm -rf /mednia/.../.../.mp4. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich diesen Rotz aus der Platte raus bekomme?
<p01nt3r> nabend und noch ein frohes neues jahr. auf meinem 2. rechner reagiert der desktop seit den letzten updates unglaublich träge, wenn ich was anklicke dauert es lange, bis was passiert, was kann das sein? (ubuntu mate 18.04.3 mit marco und nouveau, das gleiche auch mit compton/marco und nvidia-340)
<uniCATx> https://pastebin.com/8RBtLNWx
<le_bot> Title: fnord@ThinkPad:/media/fnord/2FE4-A762$ fnord@ThinkPad:/media/fnord/2FE4-A762$ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<p01nt3r> die schrift auf dem desktop ist auch zu klein für die auflösung - weiss aber nicht ob es was damit zu tun hat.
 * j0k hätt es ja mal mit rootrechten versucht
<dreamon> uniCATy, Steht doch dort → Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar
<uniCATy> dreamon, aber ich möchte doch nicht Dateisystem löschen, sondern den Terminator terminieren ;)
<dreamon> Wenn du es readonly eingehängt hast, wird da nichts mit löschen möglich sein.
<j0k> niemand kommt gegen den Terminator an! *duck*
<dreamon> j0k, Der alte Jokrebel hätte jetzt aber laut geschrien:"Das ist offtopic" ;) 
<j0k> möglicherweise ist das Dateisystem korrupt und bräuchte erst mal ein chkdsk
<dreamon> Warum kann ich nicht umount machen. Er sagt Ziel wird gerade benützt. Ich bin in der reinen Konsole. Bin nicht in diesem Verzeichnis.. hab gvfs davon ausgehängt, aber er sagt wird gerade benützt
<dreamon> lsof zeigt auch nichts an.
<p01nt3r> ist doch nicht normal, dass der xserver nicht startet, wenn kein graka-treiber da ist, oder? (dann sollte doch vesa greifen?)
<dreamon> What.. warum kann ich mit umount /mnt nicht aushängen aber mit umount -l /dev/sda2 schon?
 * p01nt3r versteht gerade sein system nicht mehr
<j0k> /dev/sda2 wird doch wohl nicht als /mnt gemounted sein
<dreamon> j0k, doch doch.. Ich bin ja auf ne LiveCD/USB.. nur zum chrooten wichtig.
<j0k> wohl eher als /mnt/UUID-xy...
<j0k> ahso
<seere> dreamon: 'umount -l' vs 'umount'. Im Fall mit -l machst du etwas anderes als ohne (normal vs lazy).
<dreamon> seere, Was ist der Unterschied?
<seere> dreamon: magst du selbst in man 8 umount nachsehen?
<dreamon> seere Lazy unmount.  Detach the filesystem from the file hierarchy now, and clean up all references to this filesystem as soon as it is not busy anymore.
<seere> dreamon: ja. Verstehst du was da steht?
<dreamon> seere, Verstehen tu ichs leider nicht. warum das seine geht und das andere schon.
<seere> dreamon: umount ohne "-l" hängt das Dateisystem aus. Es darf aber kein Prozess (inkl. Kernelprozesse - hello NFS...) mehr Ressourcen des Dateisystems in Benutzunbg haben (Offene Files, CWD,etc.). Das Device ist dann sicher "frei" und könnte entfernt werden.
<seere> dreamon: ein Lazy umount "tut im ersten Moment so als ob". Es entfernt den Mountpoint, auch wenn noch Prozesse laufen, die Ressourcenm offen haben. Das Device wird aber noch NICHT freigeben, die entsprechenden Prozesse laufen weiter. 
<dreamon> seere, Oh. Das heißt abstecken ist nicht sooo gut in dem Zusammenhang.
<seere> dreamon: erst wenn der letzte Prozess die offenen Ressourcen freigibt, ist auch das Device frei.
<seere> dreamon: gut erkannt.
<dreamon> seere, Ja aber warum ist es busy. Ich finde nichts was das noch belegen könnte. Oder gibts da etwas?
<seere> dreamon: wie versuchst du rauszubekommen, das es frei ist?
<dreamon> lsof | grep mountpoint
<dreamon> Er zeigte mir dann gfvs an, das hab mit umount /run/gvfs .. ausgehängt.. Aber immer noch busy..
<seere> dreamon: zeig reale Daten.
<dreamon> Kann ich leider im moment nur schlecht.. ist ne andere Kiste. Vielleicht kannst mir ein paar tips geben?
<seere> dreamon: lsof +D mountpoint
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, ist das Ding async eingehaengt und es wird noch der Buffer geschrieben?
<seere> dreamon: als Root versteht sich
<seere> dreamon: dein umount liegt nicht zufällig auf dem gemounteten Filesystem?
<seere> Robert_Zenz: das stellt umount/kernel eigentlich sicher, das ein umount (ohne Optionen) erst zurückkehrt, wenn der Buffercache geleert ist.
<dreamon> Ups. Mein Internet war weg. War noch bis 20:28:27 da.. hab ich noch Text bekommen?
<j0k> letzte Zeile war 20:27 
<dreamon> j0k, Danke
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-02
<dreamon> Hallo. Gibt es eine beschreibung was man in der initramfs - busybox alles machbar ist? Ich finde nix.
<dreamon> Nur oberflächlichen Kram. Aber keine genauere Beschreibung
<dr_bob> Ich glaube "help" funktioniert.  Da gibt es doch auch eine Meldung, wenn die Shell hochkommt.
<dreamon> dr_bob, Schon.. Aber keine genauere Nutzung der Syntax. Welche Pakete geladen sind, wie die Laufwerke heißen... 
<tomreyn> https://busybox.net/downloads/BusyBox.html
<le_bot> Title: BusyBox - The Swiss Army Knife of Embedded Linux (at busybox.net)
<tomreyn> oder auch: man busybox
<tomreyn> oder auch: info busybox
<dreamon> tomreyn, leider fehlt der Teil über cryptsetup.. :( 
<tomreyn> dreamon: das ist glaube ich auch nicht teil von der busybox shell
<dreamon> Mir ist es inzwischen gelungen, dm-crypt in den initrd zu bekommen. Im Wiki stand man sollte /etc/modules anpassen und dm-crypt eintragen. Richtig ist /etc/update-initramfs/modules
<tomreyn> bin recht sicher dass das eine der binaries ist die separat in die initrd rein kopiert werden
<tomreyn> dm-crypt in /etc/modules einzutragen sollte nicht nötig sein. hab in ein paar systemen auch FDE per dm-crypt / LUKS und da steht dm-crypt auch nicht in der /etc/modules
<dreamon> Ich hab mir gestern noch den Tag um die Ohren geschlagen. dmsetup ist auch mit in der initrd. aber das erkennt in der busybox kein device das gecryptet ist.
<dreamon> Leider hab ich kein verschlüsseltes 18.04 rumliegen sondern nur 19.10 und da könnte es wieder anderst sein.
<dreamon> tomreyn, Aber irgendwie wäre es schon sehr interessant heraus zu bekommen, wo ubuntu die Paket festlegt, was dort eingebaut wird.
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Initramfs
<le_bot> Title: Initramfs - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> ist nicht mehr ganz korrekt, aber der grundsätzliche mechanismus ist nochd er gleiche
<tomreyn> die initrd's sind inzwischen mehrere hintereinander geklatschte archive. im vordersten liegt mittlerweile das microcode-update für die jeweilige CPU drin, erst dahinter kommt dann das was dann die busybox und die anderen dort hinein kopierten statischen binaries (oder dynamischen mit libs).
<tomreyn> und die kompromierung ist inzwischen nicht mehr gz sondern lz4
<tomreyn> https://wiki.debian.org/initramfs ist besser gepflegt und aktueller.
<le_bot> Title: initramfs - Debian Wiki (at wiki.debian.org)
<dreamon> Ups war offline 20:58.. Scheiß Internet.. 
<j0k> 20:51 Ping timeout
<j0k> aber nichts versäumt
<dreamon> j0k, Danke
<tomreyn> 20:51 ping timeout nachdem schon 4 minuten kein ping mehr durchging. insofern: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s7BdFpjDrD/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> tomreyn, Auch hier ist der Pfad der /usr/share/initramfs-toots/hook und wie es aussieht ist dort in der Tat das zeug drin..
<tomreyn> ja, das war auch gestern schon so ;-)
<dreamon> Puh, Nun wird richtig unangenehm. Da stehen bis auf mountall die gleichen Pakete drin.  
<dreamon> Immerhin hab ich herausgefunden das brtfs da mit drin ist, was ich nicht brauche.. Konnte es schön entfernen.. :) Nun kommt eine Fehlermeldung weniger. 
<dreamon> In der initramfs wird /dev/sdax mit luks angezeigt.. Warum das biest nicht nach dem Passwort frägt,, tzz
<dreamon> tomreyn, Könnte es sein, das ich in der chroot umgebung etwas falsch einhänge so das update-initramfs es nicht richtig hinbekommt?
<dreamon>  tomreyn, Hab nun die Passwortabfrage :))
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-03
<||arifaX> Hi, es beschäftigt mich nun schon seit Tagen, kann mir jemand sagen, warum ich nur eine Auflösung von 1840x1030 auf einem Pi 3 mit Ubuntu Mate bekommen? Jede Idee wäre hilfreich. Danke
<stevieh> mittels raspi-config hast du schon Full HD gesetzt?
<Aison> Ist mit Repository http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ irgend etwas nicht in Ordnung?
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu/ (at ch.archive.ubuntu.com)
<Aison> apt-get update sagt mir, dass die Schüssel nicht verfügbar sind (Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32 NO_PUBKEY 871920D1991BC93C)
<ppq> Aison, es kommt gelegentlich vor, dass manche mirrors spinnen, joa. probier zwischenzeitlich mal einen anderen, das problem sollte mit der zeit verschwinden
<Aison> ppq, irgend etwas ist faul hier, nur ein ubuntu rechner meldet diesen fehler beim update, alle anderen funktionieren problemlos mit demselben archiv
<ppq> Aison, dann probier mal diesen befehl, der sucht die pub keys auf dem server: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<ppq> und nochmal mit dem anderen
<ppq> danach ein apt update und es sollte wieder gehen
 * seere wishes packages.debian.org would display Breaks: together with the other deps
<seere> upps, wrong channel *g*
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-04
<dreamon> tomreyn, Vielen Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Ich hab nun die Initrd hinbekommen. Meine Kiste Bootet normal.. YES YES!!
<tomreyn> supi, was war's denn, dreamon ?
<dreamon> Tja.. einfacher als gedacht. 
<dreamon> Datei: /etc/cryptsetup-initramfs/conf-hook   → CRYPTSETUP must be set to "y" in another file:
<dreamon> Datei /usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf-hooks.d/forcecryptsetup →   export CRYPTSETUP=y
<dreamon> Datei /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/cryptroot →  CRYPTOPTS=target=sda3_crypt,source=UUID=xxxxxx,lvm=vg
<tomreyn> dreamon: sher merkwürdig, ich hab auch ein 18.04 -system mit / auf lvm auf dmcrypt-luks, und hab keine dieser konfigurationen hinterlegt, und der boot klappt trotzdem, cryptsetup ist trotzdem in der initrd
<dreamon> Dann noch schön initramfs bauen lassen .. und JUHU. Danke das du immer etwas angeschupst hast.
<tomreyn> aber, wie auch immer, schön dass es nu klappt
<dreamon> Er hat mich nie nach dem Passwort gefragt. Erst mit dem zeug hat er es abgefragt.
<dreamon> Ja ist erwirrend, weil es unter /usr/share nochmals was mit initramfs gibt und /hooks.. 
<tomreyn> was unter /usr/share/initramfs-tools/ liegt ist eigentlich nur generierter kram, das sollte man nicht direkt anfassen, wird ggf, auch wieder überschrieben.
<dreamon> Hab viel gelernt. Auch das man ein Linux nicht so einfach an den Boden drückt. Selbst wenn kann man es wieder hinbiegen :)
<tomreyn> wenn man nicht hart daten überschreibt in der regel schon, ja.
<Elfo> moin, ich weiß jeder hat andere Pakete und wir kriegen nicht alle die gleichen Updates .. aber kann es sein dass ich seit ca. 3 Wochen absolut keine neuen Updates mehr rein kriege? Lubuntu 18.04
<Elfo> 19.12. hab ich zuletzt was rein gekriegt
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-05
<LupusE> Elfo: doch, das kann sein. terminal auf, eingeben: 'sudo apt-get update' ... Wenn hier kein Fehler angezeigt wird 'sudo apt-get upgrade' und wenn es hier keien fehler gibt, dann hat dein Server keine Updates fuer Dich bereitgestellt.
<LupusE> und auf packages.ubuntu.com kannst du ein beliebiges paket suchen, von dme du vermutest es muesste aktueller sein und schauen was die letzte aktuelle version ist.
<LupusE> siehe auch: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/newpkg?mode=byage (was nicht direkt verlinkt ist, sondenr von der seite die url von focal auf bionic geaendert werden muss).
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – New Packages in "bionic" (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<LupusE> wenn die URL nun noch auf bionic-backports und bionic-updates geaendert wird, schafft das gewissheit.
<Elfo> mir kams halt nur komisch vor, weil ich sonst mindestens 1 - 2 mal die Woche was hab
<Elfo> Auch wenn keiner mehr wach ist, da im Frühsommer ein Upgrade auf 20.04 bei mir ansteht: Ich hatte gar nicht mitgekriegt dass man wohl keine Swap-Partitionen mehr benutzt, sondern eine swap-datei analog zu ms-auslagerungsdatei wie ich das verstanden habe
<Elfo> muss man da bei einer frischen installation das auswählen, oder macht der installer das automatisch wenn man keine swap-partition anlegt?
<Elfo> Ich hab irgendwie seit Jahren kein Ubuntu/Lubuntu mehr selber installiert ... fragt nicht warum, lange Geschichte
<Elfo> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap/ - ok, macht das ding dann wohl automatisch
<le_bot> Title: Swap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ublx> I <3 Ubuntu. :)
<unicatx> wie bekomme ich die dedownloadete .zip-file von flat-remix-gtk auf meinem Xubu aktiv? kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? 
<unicatx> der komplette Ordner liegt in .themes, nur der Ordner an sich ist nicht aktiv
<unicatx> Ordnername: flet-remix-gtk-master
